# Show off your SKX007/009s!



## whitestripes (Nov 20, 2007)

I've got a SKX007 waiting for me at the post office... wasn't home when the mailman came today . How about some pics to hold me over til then? Stock, modded, on steel, on rubber, it's all good!

I love this one by WIS_Chronomaster (hope it's ok to use it)


----------



## midshipman01 (Dec 29, 2008)

Barely recognizable, but a 007 nontheless! Flieger dial, black chapter ring, new hands, white nato, and sapphire.


----------



## rkb (Mar 6, 2009)

Because I'm a complete failure at getting my photos in a full size, here's some thumbnails-


----------



## mcw53 (Jan 3, 2009)

Here's my SKX173 (US version of the SKX007) on a Super Oyster with Harold's solid end links ...


----------



## naihet (Feb 24, 2008)

more than happy to show my skx007


----------



## nhoJ (Mar 14, 2008)

Ha! I just ordered an 007 a few hours ago. Never thought I would, but here we go. WIS Chronomaster's posts from a few weeks ago were actually the final nail in my coffin.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

The affordable icon!


----------



## UpstandingCitizen (Apr 3, 2008)

nhoJ said:


> Ha! I just ordered an 007 a few hours ago. Never thought I would, but here we go. WIS Chronomaster's posts from a few weeks ago were actually the final nail in my coffin.


Congrats, John. :-!

I'm looking forward to seeing some pics. I love the classic "Seiko-ness" that the 007 represents. b-)


----------



## JamZ 1127 (Apr 30, 2009)

Her are mine on black and blue Nato respectively!









PS: First post on Seiko forum, so hi everybody. Nice to be here together with my seiko's (apart from these 2 I also have a BM and an snm037, which also say hi!).


----------



## W123 (Oct 15, 2007)

Got mine on jubilee.


----------



## ezcheese (Dec 5, 2008)

nhoJ said:


> Ha! I just ordered an 007 a few hours ago. Never thought I would, but here we go. WIS Chronomaster's posts from a few weeks ago were actually the final nail in my coffin.


I'm sure you won't be disappointed. It's a classic!


----------



## ezcheese (Dec 5, 2008)

JamZ 1127 said:


> Her are mine on black and blue Nato respectively!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome!


----------



## Brig (May 1, 2008)

Modded 007 on a homemade strap


----------



## whitestripes (Nov 20, 2007)

Check out this absolutely beautiful SKX007J shot on a president bracelet (photo credit goes to biffhooper over at TZ)










This is the combo that I'm getting, but the bracelet's coming separately and it's the 007K, but no matter there.


----------



## ezcheese (Dec 5, 2008)

Brig said:


> Modded 007 on a homemade strap


Wow, that looks fantastic! Can you post another angle of this one?


----------



## ezcheese (Dec 5, 2008)

whitestripes said:


> Check out this absolutely beautiful SKX007J shot on a president bracelet (photo credit goes to biffhooper over at TZ)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a classic combo IMO. Very sharp. |>


----------



## Brig (May 1, 2008)

more? sure on rubber:









Flat out


----------



## ezcheese (Dec 5, 2008)

^ I just looked at the "post your mods" thread thinking you might have posted it there. Man, this is my favorite of that thread! That blue is _killer._


----------



## nhoJ (Mar 14, 2008)

nhoJ said:


> Ha! I just ordered an 007 a few hours ago. Never thought I would, but here we go. WIS Chronomaster's posts from a few weeks ago were actually the final nail in my coffin.





ezcheese said:


> I'm sure you won't be disappointed. It's a classic!


Ya, I figured if I don't like it, I can turn it into just about anything else.;-)

I think Robert is completely correct, it is an affordable icon.


----------



## mcw53 (Jan 3, 2009)

Very nice, love the blue. Is that Noah's Carribean Blue Soxa dial? I looks a lot deeper blue against the black chapter ring and bezel insert than on his website.


----------



## Goalie (Jan 14, 2007)

My PMMM 007


----------



## BREAKWATER (Feb 22, 2009)

I love em, has to be my all time favorite piece, I may have a second new 007 and 009 coming shortly!! I absolutely love them on rubber, in fact about 95 % of my watches are on rubber. My 009 is now also on rubber.....:roll:


----------



## Brig (May 1, 2008)

mcw53 said:


> Very nice, love the blue. Is that Noah's Carribean Blue Soxa dial? I looks a lot deeper blue against the black chapter ring and bezel insert than on his website.


Yep, and Thanks


----------



## W123 (Oct 15, 2007)

ezcheese said:


> ^ I just looked at the "post your mods" thread thinking you might have posted it there. Man, this is my favorite of that thread! That blue is _killer._


Agreed that blue is nice! Reminds me of the blue Sumo's shade of blue when the sun hits it.


----------



## BruceYi (Mar 10, 2009)

Here's mine...


----------



## kdsarch (May 21, 2008)

Here's mine.


----------



## wosk (Jun 2, 2008)

I do love the nylon straps...


----------



## wells (Mar 10, 2009)

Great pictures guys! i ordered mine a couple days ago i cant get off the look. now the hard part is selecting a strap/bracelet i love the watchadoo and the maratac elite's...


----------



## mars08 (Dec 22, 2008)

...just a bit sammie...


----------



## ElG (Mar 17, 2009)

wosk said:


> I do love the nylon straps...


Hi,
I have a question on those nylon straps. SKX007 are quity heavy and I am not sure whether such strap is not too soft for them. How do you feel wearing this combination of watch and strap?


----------



## wosk (Jun 2, 2008)

ElG said:


> Hi,
> I have a question on those nylon straps. SKX007 are quity heavy and I am not sure whether such strap is not too soft for them. How do you feel wearing this combination of watch and strap?


No trouble at all, but if you want more heft you should go for a zulu strap (the orange one i posted is a zulu) which are a bit thicker and have more metal.


----------



## Brian D. (Apr 5, 2006)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Today I can play ! I have it on my wrist \o/

Mine is the japanese model.
I've read many threads saying there were strictly no differences between the korean and the japanese versions, but the watch being that iconic, I thought I could spare a few more bucks just for the the _thrill_ of it :-d


----------



## Isthmus (Feb 13, 2006)

My 007 on a Yobokies Anvil Bracelet:


----------



## whitestripes (Nov 20, 2007)

Isthmus said:


> My 007 on a Yobokies Anvil Bracelet:


Isthmus, I loved your review of the new anvil bracelet! It's a looker for sure. I've got a president bracelet in the mail. I've had the 007 on a president before, but I sold it about a year ago. The president looks great but I'm not a fan of the endlinks. I've got my 031 on a super oyster so I'd like something different on the 007.

Sigh, your review may make me have to get myself an anvil bracelet. It's a bit expensive, though, considering that the super oyster is only $35.


----------



## tirat (Mar 5, 2008)

Here's the 2nd time around as my 1st one was given to my bro-in-law. This time the non-J version on Z22 wave strap to save some cash.










Time adjusted and fresh with lint and dust particles on the crystal.|>


----------



## steve12345 (Feb 11, 2006)

Here is my moded 007 !!


----------



## ja1911 (Jun 5, 2009)

I just purchased this from fellow forum member SeikoPsycho2. I got a great deal and even better service.


----------



## swingkid (Apr 28, 2008)

I purchased a pair of SEL in the meantime...

Great watch:-!


----------



## lam1611 (Jun 13, 2006)

Here goes. This is one of my favorite divers&#8230;





































and - cheating :-d - not quite a double-oh-seven, but close, another favorite:


----------



## nhoJ (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## tirat (Mar 5, 2008)

Couple more pics from today. Hail the 7's and 9's!!!










And a sideview to show the thickness(thin) as it visually appears to have a lower profile compared to my G-Shock 5600E.


----------



## Stingraid (Jun 8, 2009)

I think that this thread has finally helped me commit to a decision. It seems my first venture into the watch world will be with a SKX007! Now... to find a decent price on a watch with either a jubilee/president band. :think:


----------



## tirat (Mar 5, 2008)

Stingraid said:


> I think that this thread has finally helped me commit to a decision. It seems my first venture into the watch world will be with a SKX007! Now... to find a decent price on a watch with either a jubilee/president band. :think:


:-! HEHEHE!!! But you should read up on the advantages/disadvantages of the 7s26b movement's inside these watches...and if acceptable to you, welcome to the group. Oh and don't forget the novelty of having a K version or J version.

Depending where you're located at...Our friends from Singapore or Hong Kong would be your best bet for most cheapest. Grey market from ebay will cost you less than USD150 on jubilee bracelet shipped to USA but there's no seiko warranty and about USD170 from some of the popular non-auction sites frequently mentioned here which will include a 1year international warranty usable in the USA I think. Or else you could pony up and just get it from an authorized dealer in the USA like longislandwatch which sponsors this site for about twice as much but they would include a 3year USA warranty I think.


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

lam1611 said:


> Here goes. This is one of my favorite divers&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I must say I certainly admire your pictures. very creative & well done.
Love the wrist shots. :-!


----------



## whitestripes (Nov 20, 2007)

I started this thread... Have had this watch for a few weeks now. On to a few pics:


----------



## watchlooker (Oct 30, 2008)

Well... here's my SKX collection....:-d










Pardon the quick and crappy picture.....:thanks


----------



## gslaskin (Aug 2, 2008)

Here is one that I sold a while back. Really loved this watch with MKII mods: Dial, hands - custom painted, sapphire, aluminum chapter ring, Nato strap.


----------



## HenryLouis (Nov 30, 2008)

Is the Regular Jubilee bracelet solid or is it a bit flimsy? Should I order an Oyster bracelet or is that flimsy as well? 

Also, I'm torn in between the black and the pepsi. Black is classic, but a bit unoriginal. Pepsi is nice... but too eccentric perhaps?


----------



## krille (Feb 11, 2009)

Here is my 007 on an a ZRC 'racing style' strap and a rhd deployant.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

HenryLouis said:


> Is the Regular Jubilee bracelet solid or is it a bit flimsy? Should I order an Oyster bracelet or is that flimsy as well?
> 
> Also, I'm torn in between the black and the pepsi. Black is classic, but a bit unoriginal. Pepsi is nice... but too eccentric perhaps?


The jubilee-style bracelet (on mine) is solid links. I recommend getting the black, if it will be your only one, so that it can go with anything you wear. You'll likely grow out of the pepsi one (like I did mine).


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

HenryLouis said:


> Is the Regular Jubilee bracelet solid or is it a bit flimsy? Should I order an Oyster bracelet or is that flimsy as well?
> 
> Also, *I'm torn in between the black and the pepsi.* Black is classic, but a bit unoriginal. Pepsi is nice... but too eccentric perhaps?


The point that made me choose the Pepsi is that the red 20 minutes zone "leads" to the crown.










I really like the crown being at 4h, and I think this combination (20min bezel + 4h crown) gives the watch its unique look :-!


----------



## HenryLouis (Nov 30, 2008)

What is the difference between the SKX007K and the SKX007J?

http://chronograph.com/store/mli_viewItem.asp?idproduct=146

http://chronograph.com/store/mli_viewItem.asp?idproduct=144

why is there a price difference?


----------



## Isthmus (Feb 13, 2006)

HenryLouis said:


> What is the difference between the SKX007K and the SKX007J?
> 
> http://chronograph.com/store/mli_viewItem.asp?idproduct=146
> 
> ...


Read this article found in our forum archive:

Collector's Guide To All the seiko 7S26-0020/9 Diver Variants (SKX007 & it's siblings)...

a quick search of the forum itself yielded the rest of your answer:

Differences Between SKX007K and SKX007J Explained...

As for the price difference, it is simply that the JDM version is produced only for the Japanese market and therefore not as widely available. some people erroneously pay a premium for it thinking it is better quality. The reality is that any premium associated with it is only there because it is less common (but by no means rare or uncommon) than it's international counterpart.

Isn't it amazing what is stored in the forum? ;-)


----------



## HenryLouis (Nov 30, 2008)

Sorry, I did a search after I posted this and saw the thread. My bad :/ .


----------



## jeffrey2 (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## Swiss Dade (Jan 10, 2008)

I got my new 009 in the mail a few minutes ago. Great Seiko!!


----------



## Jockinho (Sep 1, 2008)

Just ordered and paid for a SKX007, will arrive in little more than a week (I hope ;-)). Always fancied one but bought the Citizen NY2300 since it was cheaper but in the end I wanted the 007 so the Citizen had to go...

Looking forward to get this iconic model, hope I will like it as much as the monster which is one of the best watches I have handle:-!


----------



## fshalor (Jul 8, 2008)

...sneaking in among its brothers ...


----------



## mars08 (Dec 22, 2008)

Reno said:


> The point that made me choose the Pepsi is that the red 20 minutes zone "leads" to the crown.


I guess adding an SKXA53 chapter ring would be taking it a bit far?


----------



## Dragon Time (May 27, 2008)

This one arrived a couple of days ago. Really sweet.


----------



## tirat (Mar 5, 2008)

actual wruw from this morning: (trying to keep the thread alive)


----------



## HenryLouis (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow, I like the rubber strap!


----------



## tirat (Mar 5, 2008)

HenryLouis said:


> Wow, I like the rubber strap!


Like I said in your other 7s26 thread...it'll visually appear smaller on Z22 wave strap. But my advice to you is, if you want an 007, just get it on steel bracelet of your choice and buy a Z22 wave strap and a "FINE" notch bergeon tool on the 'bay to have a versatile piece. And it's cheaper compared to buying it on rubber strap now but then getting a steel bracelet in the end.


----------



## Claud (Feb 17, 2009)

I had one of these, but damn it's such a sexy watch, but I had to sell it due to lack of funds. I always loved the look of it!! So I sold some stuff and put an order down on another one. I cannot live without this totally classic timepiece . 

I'll happily walk around with a hole in my trainers if I can wear this baby (no joke, I really need new shoes, but priorities right ;-))? Anyone got duct tape, haha?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

mars08 said:


> I guess adding an SKXA53 chapter ring would be taking it a bit far?


What's the difference with the chapter ring ? :think:










Or did you mean a chapter ring *@ 4h* ? Yes, that would be great :-!


----------



## mars08 (Dec 22, 2008)

Reno said:


> What's the difference with the chapter ring ? :think:


Yeah.... combining the SKXA53 chapter ring with the 009 bezel insert...










Or maybe a 009 bezel insert on a _black bullet_.


----------



## rajabac (Jun 14, 2009)

great photos, guys! i'm tempted to get one for myself.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

mars08 said:


> Yeah.... combining the SKXA53 chapter ring with the 009 bezel insert...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I thought you meant the _date window_... my bad :-x

Yes, that may be too much ;-) :-d


----------



## tirat (Mar 5, 2008)

Yesterdays wruw is still today's wruw...this time on my wife's beautiful wrist for the lapshot. Resting from a hot, humid, walk in the park. Damn I miss the cold weather!!!


----------



## Minuteman1 (Nov 4, 2008)

Amen to that brother....nice watches btw.


----------



## BA1970 (May 28, 2006)

*My orange 007 ......*

skx011j


----------



## Claud (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh man, I'm not a big spender by any means but this one was a must. Glad I made the sacrifices to get this, I love this watch for exactly what it is. It's relatively cheap and a beater automatic diver (imo). It's great, not sooo expensive and has all the right credentials for a classic diver.

Like I said I had the SKX007J before, got the SKX007K to save a few bucks (and much easier to get a hold of) and damn I'm in love just like the first time. Regret selling the J but I needed the money at the time, doesn't matter though, this one rocks just as hard! Man, the lume is even better than I remember and it looks so awesome.

I've seen a lot of watches but for me this one always hits the spot. One of the nicest, if not the nicest designs for me personally... ever. Love this piece and hope to have some great adventures with it.

Hope you enjoy your SKXs for a long time people!!! :-!

(sorry for poor mobile phone camera quality, chose the watch over a new digi cam (last 1 got stolen, grererererere)


----------



## GarageBoy (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## OilfieldCowboy (Jun 6, 2009)




----------



## lam1611 (Jun 13, 2006)

Fresh pic (hey! nothing against posting twice, eh?


----------



## HertogJanNL (May 9, 2009)

That's. Just. Great. Thank you guys...

Now I'll have to get me one :-| :-d


----------



## makai8o8 (Dec 16, 2008)

Just got my new to me Soxa in today from the Sales Corner... 007, Doxa style dial & hands, PO bezel, sapphire crystal, & bead blasted.:-!


----------



## jsanta19 (Oct 14, 2008)

Here it is with other Manly items. This watch is my all-time favorite!!!!! If you don't have one in your collection you should.


----------



## HertogJanNL (May 9, 2009)

jsanta19 said:


> Here it is with other Manly items. This watch is my all-time favorite!!!!! If you don't have one in your collection you should.


Aha, a Victorinox Swiss Army Knife  I'm a big fan of those. As well as cigars


----------



## dialed_in (Apr 2, 2009)

Way to run the table on the series! (well, almost..)

What is the model on piece to the left of the black Monster?



watchlooker said:


> Well... here's my SKX collection....:-d
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slashdotfx (Apr 9, 2009)

bought this yesterday,
I was at shopping mall for lunch,
and came back with this 

it's a steal, at $130, talking with the shop owner
for reduction, her tag price was at $180,
came with oyster bracelet.

it's the best day I've had 
I'm happy.

click for larger image,
 
















:-!


----------



## dgart08 (Dec 27, 2008)

thanks to this thread i just purchased one...
you guys are killing me!


----------



## jsanta19 (Oct 14, 2008)

dgart08 said:


> thanks to this thread i just purchased one...
> you guys are killing me!


good for you :-!


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

the SKX007 &009 the affordable icon in the dive watch world....................


----------



## HertogJanNL (May 9, 2009)

Do you guys have an idea where I can get an original Seiko dial (with good lume ) with stripe-markers instead of the dots? I like that look better. And would it be easy to install the new dial?


----------



## GarageBoy (Oct 9, 2008)

You mean the SKX173 dial?


----------



## krille (Feb 11, 2009)

007 on Bond Nato in the sun!


----------



## HertogJanNL (May 9, 2009)

GarageBoy said:


> You mean the SKX173 dial?


Yeah that's a lot better. The Omega Planet Ocean dial is my favorite though  But I don't think other Seiko dials would be better than the SKX173...


----------



## tirat (Mar 5, 2008)

:-!krille...Looks like it has been used a bit, like it should be.


----------



## krille (Feb 11, 2009)

tirat said:


> :-!krille...Looks like it has been used a bit, like it should be.


In that picture, it may seem more banged-up than it really is because of dirt and smudges, but it has certainly seen its share of saltwater action. Not the great depths, but it has been around. I don't "baby" any of my watches, they are meant to be used, and built for action!

IMO, there is no point buying a big, rugged, tough steel watch and treat it like it is made of porcelain........


----------



## cbrmike (Feb 4, 2007)

My SKX009 on a watchadoo










My SKX007 on an Anvil


----------



## tirat (Mar 5, 2008)

:-! Man that's a couple of very, very nice watches luzr.


----------



## cbrmike (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks...The bracelets really kick them up a notch.


----------



## monticore (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

monticore said:


>


Oh Damn. 

OK, you know that it's against the law and punishable by death to post something like this without telling us what strap it is and where you got it.


----------



## whitestripes (Nov 20, 2007)

Ahhh! I'm itching for an anvil bracelet now!


----------



## AtTheAsylum (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey manticore - that is one nice leather strap  Where from?

Kev.


----------



## krille (Feb 11, 2009)

I was taking some photos of my 007 and 009.....









Then the rest of the guys came along, and it became a family photo......


----------



## BeerGuy (Dec 23, 2007)

Here are two different watches, both of which I foolishly sold. I'm looking to build/buy another one.

Watch 1:





































Watch 2:


----------



## krille (Feb 11, 2009)

BeerGuy said:


> Here are two different watches, both of which I foolishly sold. I'm looking to build/buy another one.


Very nice pics! What kind of straps are those (the leather ones)??


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Here's mine with after market hands, sapphire crystal & regulated to run at a zero error rate while worn, off the wrist it varies according to position. This is the only watch over the years that I haven't flipped!


----------



## monticore (Jul 15, 2008)

powerband said:


> Oh Damn.
> 
> OK, you know that it's against the law and punishable by death to post something like this without telling us what strap it is and where you got it.


self made lined with vintage ammo leather. i had tried a few others but i think that one fits great.

cory


----------



## ja1911 (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## vegasvince (Jun 3, 2006)

Here's one I had for a bit last year...


----------



## BeerGuy (Dec 23, 2007)

krille said:


> Very nice pics! What kind of straps are those (the leather ones)??


Those are all Panerai style straps from Don Ginsler. I can't recommend them highly enough, just a great strap for the money.


----------



## UpstandingCitizen (Apr 3, 2008)

Man, I love seeing all of these pics of the 007. I feel like such a sham as a Seiko-enthusiast not owning one for myself. :roll:


----------



## HertogJanNL (May 9, 2009)

Woohooo, I can finally join in:









Now I just need to get it regulated, it's way of now... :think:


----------



## tirat (Mar 5, 2008)

Yesterday's WRUW, Bumps ThisThreadToTheTop(TTTTT > ttt)!!!

I love my 007 on Z22 Wave/Vent straps so the set-up with the Seiko Jubilee bracelet lasted a whole two(2) days.


----------



## hwilsdorf (Jan 18, 2008)

I agree the jubilee to me feels flimsy and stretched even when new.










I changed it to the Z22 and it feels more "solid".   I love my 007!


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

the 007............the affordable icon in the dive watch world........I prefer mine on a Maratac Zulu...............


----------



## spencers (Jul 28, 2007)

^ Me too


----------



## ianc666 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## pastrana72 (Mar 12, 2008)

here is mine with a friend,


----------



## Magnus (Nov 4, 2008)

I hope my SKX173 can play too.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Noah Fuller Mod for the SCWF


----------



## swingkid (Apr 28, 2008)

The hands on this one have been modofied, the tip is gone!
Why's that?



HertogJanNL said:


> Woohooo, I can finally join in:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HertogJanNL (May 9, 2009)

swingkid said:


> The hands on this one have been modofied, the tip is gone!
> Why's that?


It's a fake/frankenwatch, it was noticed in this thread. Too bad :-( I became suspicious when the watch after being regulated by the seller's watchmaker still wouldn't run within acceptable range, so he took it back.
I will compare with other pictures of the model first next time


----------



## ajv (Sep 15, 2009)

Great pics, browsing through these just made me pull the trigger on 007J... I hate you guys! :-d


-ajv-


----------



## t1ga5 (Jan 12, 2010)

How can you not buy one after looking at this thread!


----------



## kohym (Apr 15, 2007)

most under-rated, most affordable.

i have both :-! of these great watches!

next will be the orange 011 :-!


----------



## Mr modnaR (Dec 12, 2009)

Here's a couple of my rather beaten 007, the second is a close up of the weld spatter embedded in the acrylic. Been thinking about modding it, but I think the only thing I'd do at the moment is change the crystal for a sapphire one with AR.


----------



## nunocrt (Jan 30, 2009)




----------



## texas2step (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## Mulligan (Feb 18, 2008)

Nothing to adventurous! Just a good ol' 009 on the Jubilee. IMO one of the best values in the watch world....gets loads of wrist time too.


----------



## omegazzz (Jan 16, 2009)

wow nice thread folks! great mods! the skx007 rocks.

where can I get this super oyster bracelet below for skx007?



jeffrey2 said:


>


----------



## Ras44 (Sep 13, 2007)

whitestripes said:


> Check out this absolutely beautiful SKX007J shot on a president bracelet (photo credit goes to biffhooper over at TZ)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely a stunner. Looks great. Can't say anything wrong against combination.


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

*SKXs!*


----------



## oxford_guy (Nov 8, 2009)

omegazzz said:


> wow nice thread folks! great mods! the skx007 rocks.
> 
> where can I get this super oyster bracelet below for skx007?


I think its the "president" bracelet, looks great on the SKX007. This place sells it: http://chronograph.com/store/mli_viewItem.asp?idproduct=1685


----------



## oxford_guy (Nov 8, 2009)

BeerGuy said:


> Here are two different watches, both of which I foolishly sold. I'm looking to build/buy another one.
> 
> Watch 2:


I like this one! Reminiscent of an Omega Seamaster 300 - where did you get this from originally?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Robson-RJ (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## Elmo18 (Oct 2, 2007)

Slightly modded skx007:










And..with friends....









Best,
ilham


----------



## FERNO (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks to this forum, I have pulled the trigger on a SKX007K. $156 shipped from Amazon. Wanted it on rubber to use as a spare, but at ~$220, that isn't easy to justify. I also ordered one of Will's SEL Super Oyster TII bracelets because of these forums.

I owned a Seiko dive watch about 10 years ago and I can't wait to get this one!


----------



## Fishman (Jan 11, 2010)

Here is mine...










I have a superoyster2 but it is not comfortable for me. Anyone have a president that they want to part with? I like the comfort of the jubilee but it is a bit flimsy. The Zulu is great.


----------



## krille (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## Paul88 (Oct 6, 2009)

Just got this one last week..


----------



## louis (Feb 11, 2006)

A bit differend.


----------



## rowbie (Aug 28, 2009)

Here's my SKX007J smiling for a few.


----------



## kcebes (Jul 11, 2007)

Whats the difference between the 175 and the 009? I have a 175.

Here is my modded 173 from V8.


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

Orange soxa mod on a custom strap:


----------



## hks3sgte (Sep 5, 2009)

Here's my SKX173 with Will's "Super Oyster II". Excuse the iPhone picture.


----------



## Tothna (Jan 7, 2010)

Ice fishing in Northern Michigan with my 007.


----------



## AtlantaDave (May 21, 2009)

I recently purchased both this SKX009 and the president style bracelet in the WUS sales forum. Awesome combo!


----------



## Top Jimmy (Jul 29, 2009)

SKX009 0n black red stripe 2-ring Maratac Zulu


----------



## senna89wc12 (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## kcebes (Jul 11, 2007)

My recently acquired 173 with tasty mods. Close enough to an 007!


----------



## JapanWatch (Sep 27, 2009)

hks3sgte said:


> Here's my SKX173 with Will's "Super Oyster II". Excuse the iPhone picture.


 Toyota


----------



## hks3sgte (Sep 5, 2009)

JapanWatch said:


> Toyota


Great combination!


----------



## brewtown (Oct 21, 2009)

love the ceramikote case with the brushed bezel w/black insert..... 

Im impressed, those plongeur hands go surprisingly well with that NOS dial


----------



## 6speed (Jul 31, 2009)

the blue/red bezel looks so much better in person










on zulu strap








[/QUOTE]


----------



## mars08 (Dec 22, 2008)

hks3sgte said:


> Great combination!


BTW... interesting avatar, mate.


----------



## jrippens (Jan 15, 2010)

Hello WUS, my first automatic arrived yesterday and I had some spare time to take a few pictures.

I had been switching between a G-shock and Seiko Quartz Dress for about a year and I thought my watch needs were met... until someone unexpectedly gave me an Ipod Touch for Christmas, which I promptly sold... which gave me $200 bucks to blow on something cool... stumbled on this forum and fell in love at first sight with this sweet seiko diver.

This SKX007K is on Will Jean's Super Oyster Type II. I got it used and there is an anoying speck of dust under the crystal near the 'Day' window, but its small enough to not bother me too much. Also, the very hefty SOII fits a little awkwardly on my 6.25'' wrist because the clasp is so large... again not too big of an annoyance. I feel myself already compelled to add to my collection... but I must resist haha... looking forward to learning much more on the fora.

-jimbo


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

Lovin' all the beautiful 007's and 009's (and variations on the theme...great thread).

One in the SKX007 family...the SKX399...I just ordered one of Will's Super Oyster II's and cannot wait to see it on the 399.


----------



## marin (Feb 21, 2010)

Modded SKX007:










More info over at this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=365783


----------



## Tman (May 5, 2009)

Here is a post that I did modding a skx171 to look like a 007

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=263137


----------



## heboil (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## tirat (Mar 5, 2008)

There was so much talk of "personality test: 007 vs Monster" and some Monster fans just brought up a new "Post your monster pic" thread that I thought we should even out the competition...and then there were some old "Oranges thread", "Sumo thread", etc...
Add to that, quite a few new peeps on board the S&C forum... so bumping old thread for them to feast their eyes on.

I don't have one now but here's my most recent "SOLD: SKX007" pic...:-d.


----------



## jaredamoroso (May 15, 2010)

stew77 said:


> Lovin' all the beautiful 007's and 009's (and variations on the theme...great thread).
> 
> One in the SKX007 family...the SKX399...I just ordered one of Will's Super Oyster II's and cannot wait to see it on the 399.


because of this pic, i decided to get a 399!!! it's quite a rarity but was fortunate enough to chance upon a shop selling three! as a sign of gratitude to this forum, anyone interested could pm me if you want to purchase one. i'd be glad to help! this site rocks!


----------



## jaredamoroso (May 15, 2010)

because of this pic, i decided to get a 399!!! it's quite a rarity but was fortunate enough to chance upon a shop selling three! as a sign of gratitude to this forum, anyone interested could pm me if you want to purchase one. i'd be glad to help! this site rocks!


----------



## Fritz618 (Feb 4, 2008)

had it 2 weeks and keeps spot on time! Have a new waffle strap on the way too.


----------



## Maffy (Aug 19, 2008)

...;-)...


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

I'll play..............


----------



## AR15fan (Feb 22, 2009)

I know it's a 175 but it sure looks good!!!:-!


----------



## amnesia (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## drt (Jul 3, 2007)




----------



## Jockinho (Sep 1, 2008)

Here's mine again but on a mesh (have tried most combos now except for the Super Oyster)...


----------



## crc32 (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## nvv (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi All!

My first post here on the Seiko and Citizen board. Sharing my 007.


----------



## RaoulDuke (Oct 6, 2009)

after spending some time lurking on this forum i learned of the 007 and have always been interested in one. i finally purchased one yesterday (due in large part to this awesome thread) and it will be here tomorrow

i ordered it on the rubber as i'm not interested in the jubilee and will likely pick up an oyster at some point.
in the meantime i have a few 22mm straps from another watch i'm eager to try it with. 
one question: will the fat seiko springbars accommodate a maratac zulu or nato strap or do i need to purchase "normal" spring bars?

i look forward to posting some pics once its here


----------



## AR15fan (Feb 22, 2009)

My 173 on a ZULUb-)










My 175 on a Martac Natob-)


----------



## marin (Feb 21, 2010)

RaoulDuke said:


> one question: will the fat seiko springbars accommodate a maratac zulu or nato strap or do i need to purchase "normal" spring bars?


The fat bars work fine even for thick zulus.


----------



## marin (Feb 21, 2010)

Here's my 007 on a Super Oyster:


----------



## RaoulDuke (Oct 6, 2009)

marin said:


> The fat bars work fine even for thick zulus.


great, thanks!


----------



## Magnus (Nov 4, 2008)

Here's my trio:


----------



## Gharddog03 (Nov 16, 2008)

Just joined the club...


----------



## ak415 (May 29, 2010)

This just arrived today, and I hold every single one of you responsible! I had enough watches already....


----------



## WatchAdct (Jan 25, 2010)

So Orient just posted a wrist shot contest in this forum: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=3073363#post3073363

pretty cool. you can send them a shot of your orient watch, and if you don't have one, you can send them a picture of your bare wrist, and maybe win an orient watch to put on it!

great idea... i might try it...


----------



## ebrandwein (Mar 10, 2006)

Just rejoined this club


----------



## RaoulDuke (Oct 6, 2009)

i just received my 007.
i'm in shock. 
i can't believe that i paid just $150 for this watch.
promptly swapped the stock rubber for a nato and i'm completely in love. 
no intention of wearing my SMP, or anything else, anytime soon.
damn.
pics soon.


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

RaoulDuke said:


> i just received my 007.
> i'm in shock.
> i can't believe that i paid just $150 for this watch.
> promptly swapped the stock rubber for a nato and i'm completely in love.
> ...


I know right!

my 007 has quickly been gaining more & more wrist time, surpasing a couple of my "higher end" pieces


----------



## marin (Feb 21, 2010)

You should never get a 6309 then!


----------



## RaoulDuke (Oct 6, 2009)

marin said:


> You should never get a 6309 then!


i've actually been researching/hunting for a 6309 prior to the 007 bug, however its a lot easier to source the later.

i'm already eyeballing a 009 and still want a 6309

what is wrong with me.

one thing i just thought of:

i know the difference between J and K models has been brought up many times, but is the date wheel the same in both? 
mine has the eng/spanish but im thinking i'd spring for a J market if it had a kanji wheel.


----------



## tirat (Mar 5, 2008)

Had three 007's pass thru my hands and for some reason I couldn't just be content with them...so got this 009 and think I'm finally there.

Thanks Marc at *LongIslandWatch.com*...he's a forum sponsor on WUS and has a current promo going on not just for Seiko's but more. So if you have your eyes set on the SKX007/009's I think you should check his site. For the difference of a Starbucks coffee compared to Ebay, I got peace of mind knowing that in the unlikelihood that something was wrong with my timepiece, shipping and customer service would be that much more easier.
After all the questions and my special request, I received my watch today. And what a nice surprise it was.
You don't get this kind of professional shipping and included Seiko packaging, manual, insert, and tag for the price difference of a Starbucks coffee on ebay.
Excluding the watch, customer service was above and beyond what was expected and together is worth more than the *$149.99* I had spent.
Big thanks to *Marc and Long Island Watch*.


----------



## Ryan Alden (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## AdamInSF (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## DWdrummer (May 12, 2010)

Ryan Alden said:


>


That is a great pic!! I didnt know if I wanted my 007 on a rubber diver strap or the jubilee type. That pic seals the deal. I want the Jubilee now! Beautiful piece!


----------



## Jerzee201 (Dec 15, 2008)

Instant love the second I put it on.

SKX009 with a Serket bracelet


----------



## W123 (Oct 15, 2007)

That's a great picture (the lume shot). I love that you can see the texture of the lume! Usually doesn't show up in lume shots.


----------



## smalls (Jun 9, 2008)

3rd 007. I think this ones a keeper. Now I just need a 009


----------



## Sparcster (Apr 11, 2009)

From my other posts.. but a good place to show off the new watch!




























Enjoy


----------



## elliottest (Dec 22, 2009)

krille said:


> I was taking some photos of my 007 and 009.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


|> Difficult choice every morning...!!!..great collection.
An orange Monster on each wrist is the way to go..yeah!:-d


----------



## kleptoix (Jun 11, 2008)

I Just received my 007 and 009. Got the 007 with the rubber and 009 with the jubilee. Cant say I'm too impressed with the jubilee bracelet yet, perhaps when I readjust the bracelet to fit my wrist my thoughts will change. I'm on the lookout for the super oyster I think.


----------



## Peahi (Jul 4, 2007)

I got my 009 this week from Marc at Long Island Watch too. Why screw around with ebay and all the rip off possibilities. Box and papers...is there any other way?

The pepsi is a nice change of pace! (sorry no pics at the moment). Gotta change out the curve vent for a straight though.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

I'll play. 










- Hiro


----------



## RichardC (Feb 20, 2010)

My, slightly, modified 007 










It started out as an 007 anyway.
Fitted with a SKXA53 dail, SRP031 hands, monster second.
And finally black day/date.

On a presidential bracelet.


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

Looks good


----------



## elliottest (Dec 22, 2009)

RichardC said:


> My, slightly, modified 007
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 :-! ...really nice....in fact very nice...well done....i might send you mine for a complete make-over!!


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

I dig the 007!


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

Dr. Robert said:


> I dig the 007!


really like the 007 on the 007 nato :-d


----------



## HertogJanNL (May 9, 2009)

Inspired by the pics in this thread, I decided to, after all, again look for a 007. I'm not too fond of the standard 007 dial tho, so decided to look for a modified one. And it turned out that not only there was somebody doing mods in the Netherlands (monsterwatches.nl), but that that person (Rob) lived in the same town.

So here it goes:










Extremely happy with it!


----------



## e2k (Jul 27, 2009)

Here's mine! I've had it for 4 months or so and love it.. It has kept absolutely amazing time! (+/- 5s in two weeks-ish!) Any suggestions on bracelets?


----------



## Zatx Woopyoax (Jun 25, 2010)

e2k said:


> Any suggestions on bracelets?


Anvil or President bracelet. Oh and a black NATO while you are at it.


----------



## metricinch (Jul 2, 2010)

*just got her today!*

some quick and dirty shots while on my lunch break.


----------



## BA1970 (May 28, 2006)

*My daily beater.*


----------



## BA1970 (May 28, 2006)

*Awesome!!!!*

:-!



AR15fan said:


> I know it's a 175 but it sure looks good!!!:-!


----------



## broadarrow (Dec 25, 2009)

Here's my 007J.

I love it!
I'm in waiting of President, but on black NATO rulez !!!
Bought this week! + 7 secs in 5 days. Not bad!!!!!!










Cheers to all!!!


----------



## ramblin_wreck08 (Jan 26, 2010)

I'll bite with some pics of my slightly custom (fully brushed case) 007


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

007 on mesh.



















- Hiro


----------



## SDKmann (Jun 17, 2010)

ramblin_wreck08 said:


> I'll bite with some pics of my slightly custom (fully brushed case) 007


Any more shots of your watch up close, possibly around the crown area? Ive been thinking of having the entire case brushed on my 007 although I think its a shame to an extent to cover up the little details Seiko took the time to put on the watch.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

007, an affordable icon in the dive watch world............


----------



## caribdiver (Jul 24, 2009)

My old Olongapo.


----------



## ramblin_wreck08 (Jan 26, 2010)

SDKmann said:


> Any more shots of your watch up close, possibly around the crown area? Ive been thinking of having the entire case brushed on my 007 although I think its a shame to an extent to cover up the little details Seiko took the time to put on the watch.


Took some really quick. Sorry about the bad quality, but it's storming outside and it's really hard to get a good shot with indoor lighting. My point-and-shoot doesn't like it too much. o| Looks better in person, especially with the lack of sunlight in the pictures, but this is the best I can do at the moment. The only part left polished (other than the part of the back already pictured) is the crown.


----------



## adwoodw (Dec 8, 2009)

Yobokies modded hands and dial with domed anti reflective sapphire crystal.

Standard Seiko rubber strap:




























Compared with an Orange Monster:










Changed standard Seiko rubber to a Hadley Roma silicone strap with red stitching:


----------



## folgore (Jun 29, 2010)

Received my SKX009K from forum sponsor Island Watch a few weeks ago -- perfect for what I need! (Even if it will never go deeper than snorkel depth... :-d)


----------



## folgore (Jun 29, 2010)

@ adwoodw -- sweet Hadley-Roma strap! b-)

_(Edit 7/27: So nice I ordered one for my own SKX009... ;-))_


----------



## jhm3 (Aug 30, 2007)

tirat said:


> Had three 007's pass thru my hands and for some reason I couldn't just be content with them...so got this 009 and think I'm finally there.
> 
> Thanks Marc at *LongIslandWatch.com*...he's a forum sponsor on WUS and has a current promo going on not just for Seiko's but more. So if you have your eyes set on the SKX007/009's I think you should check his site. For the difference of a Starbucks coffee compared to Ebay, I got peace of mind knowing that in the unlikelihood that something was wrong with my timepiece, shipping and customer service would be that much more easier.
> After all the questions and my special request, I received my watch today. And what a nice surprise it was.
> ...


I've got one of these on the way...doubt it will arrive tomorrow (Friday), but I'm hoping for Monday. Congrats on yours and thanks for the tip on Long Island Watch! :-!


----------



## Enzo82 (May 4, 2008)

This is mine....










on willj Super Oyster.....

Patrick


----------



## SDKmann (Jun 17, 2010)

Just bought a new rubber strap but this is how it sits right now.


----------



## 425Ranger (Aug 27, 2007)

Lets keep it going.... from Jay (V8)


----------



## vintage navitimer (Oct 7, 2009)

My PMMM on a UTS mesh bracelet.


----------



## cwood (Apr 9, 2010)

vintage navitimer said:


> My PMMM on a UTS mesh bracelet.


woah there! where did that dial come from??? Fantastic!


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Just going back through this post, the 007 / 009's are awesome watches, especially for the price range they command some seriously good pictures there as well.


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

My custom 007...


----------



## KJLI (Aug 5, 2010)

Great looking watches! Will be getting my 007 in the mail this week hopefully


----------



## Preston Sterling (Dec 21, 2009)

midshipman01 said:


> Barely recognizable, but a 007 nontheless! Flieger dial, black chapter ring, new hands, white nato, and sapphire.


WOW! This is verrrry nice!

For a second I thought it was a new IWC model!

Good work on the mod... can you provide some details on where you sourced the parts? Did you cut the dial to allow for the day / date?

Love the combo on the white bracelet as well!


----------



## Antonov (May 24, 2010)

My SKX009J and 6309-7040.

https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=312547&stc=1&d=1281593498


----------



## letters (Nov 30, 2010)

425Ranger said:


> Lets keep it going.... from Jay (V8)


Very nice, where did you get the strap?


----------



## TheJohnB (Feb 24, 2009)

wowoowowowowowoow that looks really beautiful!

i love the dial and hands and the bezel font and everything. its so clean looking, and ive always liked that those types of dial. is it mother of pearl??



Michael 808 said:


> My custom 007...


----------



## 21Jewels (Oct 19, 2010)

With Shark Mesh bracelet:










With Retro Razor bracelet:


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

can my 401 join the fun?!? :think:


----------



## Major Morgan (Aug 9, 2010)

I have a 007 on it's way to me [my Xmas present]. It's on a jubilee bracelet, which I've heard poor reports on. But I'm delighted to see so many great looking strap alternatives. The NATO options are appealing to me most right now, but Shark Mesh looks great too.

Great pictures everyone & thanks for sharing.


----------



## Major Morgan (Aug 9, 2010)

How cool is this.............

I was making my way through this thread looking at the pictures thinking, 'I hope mine arrives soon, they look so good, people are so happy with them.....' when, knock, knock, the postman arrives with mine!

I've set the time & given it a shake to charge up & will report back on my time out of the box in 24 hours.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

Major Morgan said:


> I have a 007 on it's way to me [my Xmas present]. It's on a jubilee bracelet, which I've heard poor reports on. But I'm delighted to see so many great looking strap alternatives. The NATO options are appealing to me most right now, but Shark Mesh looks great too.
> 
> Great pictures everyone & thanks for sharing.


1st time Jubilee owner and am liking it! ;-)
as you mentioned too, so many straps / bracelets to choose from! ;-)
now let's see some pics of your new baby!!!!


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

Major Morgan said:


> I have a 007 on it's way to me [my Xmas present]. It's on a jubilee bracelet, which I've heard poor reports on. But I'm delighted to see so many great looking strap alternatives. The NATO options are appealing to me most right now, but Shark Mesh looks great too.
> 
> Great pictures everyone & thanks for sharing.


I ordered mine (and the 011) on the rubber and bought a nicer rubber strap and a super jubilee bracelet to try out. Fingers crossed on them getting here soon. Then I will try to get some pics taken.

Drew


----------



## Major Morgan (Aug 9, 2010)

Major Morgan said:


> I've set the time & given it a shake to charge up & will report back on my time out of the box in 24 hours.


3 hours in & not a second lost or gained, this all looks very promising.

I'm not sure about the jubilee, I guess I'll get it shortened to wear it but I might just order myself a NATO strap too.


----------



## willy cheesesteak (Dec 2, 2010)

Just got mine in recently.

*On stock Jubilee:*









*On NATO:*


















*And requisite lume shot :-d(sorry for blurryness)*:


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

The 007s and 009s are great, but how about throwing in my 011 to make it a full house? Will take a pic of the 007 later.


----------



## Major Morgan (Aug 9, 2010)

willy cheesesteak said:


> *On NATO:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

Major Morgan said:


> That's it, I'm going to order myself a couple of NATO's to go with my Xmas present [blue/yellow & black/grey I think].


Black/Grey Bond style? Good choice. I decided to order an Olive and have it sent home to Indiana since my Corvus rubber and Super Jubilee haven't gotten here yet and I'm leaving Tuesday.

And I just wanted an olive strap...


----------



## Major Morgan (Aug 9, 2010)

DPflaumer said:


> Black/Grey Bond style? Good choice. I decided to order an Olive and have it sent home to Indiana since my Corvus rubber and Super Jubilee haven't gotten here yet and I'm leaving Tuesday.
> 
> And I just wanted an olive strap...


Well sort of Bond. I know in Goldfinger he wore a General Service Corp colours strap [green/black with a red stripe I think] but then I'm not putting the NATO on a vintage Rolex either. But yes it's inspired by that. I really like the grey/black straps even if they're not really like the one worn by Connery & I like the idea of having an all monochrome watch.

Also I just really liked the look of the blue/yellow & it was free postage on a second strap. I thought it would look equally good on my yellow face Orient Mako. I like the idea of taking the 007 away on holiday with me on a jubilee bracelet along with a spring bar tool & a couple of NATO straps just to make it look different depending on what I'm wearing or doing.

Is that a bit sad or are we all a bit like that with our watches?


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

We are all like that. Got my Super Jubilee and some more spring bars today!

Drew


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Major Morgan said:


> Well sort of Bond. I know in Goldfinger he wore a General Service Corp colours strap [green/black with a red stripe I think] but then I'm not putting the NATO on a vintage Rolex either. But yes it's inspired by that. I really like the grey/black straps even if they're not really like the one worn by Connery & I like the idea of having an all monochrome watch.


I haven't picked up the black/grey Bond, cause the alternative kills it, IMO =)










(sorry, only camera I have is my phone =/)


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

I do love that, and it sure looks nice on the 007.

Where did you get yours and how is the quality?


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

Major Morgan said:


> I like the idea of taking the 007 away on holiday with me on a jubilee bracelet along with a spring bar tool & a couple of NATO straps just to make it look different depending on what I'm wearing or doing.
> 
> Is that a bit sad or are we all a bit like that with our watches?


That's exactly what I did on my last trip to Jamaica. Took my Oris F1 & my 007 on the jubilee & a Bond Nato.


----------



## JBT (Nov 22, 2010)

^ I'm definitely feeling the nato strap. As much as I'm not a fan of the jubilee bracelet, your picture does make it look good. Jamaica is always fun times. Where did you stay? I'm hoping to hit up Negril the next time around.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

DPflaumer said:


> I do love that, and it sure looks nice on the 007.
> 
> Where did you get yours and how is the quality?


I got it from Gnomon. They are pretty quick to ship if in stock* and its only $5 to ship to the US. I got the strap pictured in August iirc, and its holding up just fine. It is a thinner material (that is to say, thinner than most Zulus that I'm familiar with and basically the same thickness as most NATO) and it tends to put a little bit of a stretch in the hole you use, but I don't feel its in danger of breaking or stretching beyond use. I'm not even inclined to mention it but I'm trying to give honest observations. =)

I'm sure if its the only band you plan to wear it'll tend to wear quicker but if you have any kind of rotation (even if it's just one other strap) I'm confident it'll last a long while. Even if it wouldn't last as long as a nice thick zulu, the price (don't remember; $14? $18?) is well worth the look imo.

On this particular strap I've actually cut off the understrap (what TimeFactors, a UK vendor, calls RAF style). Its lighter weight now and wears pretty close to the wrist as, again, the material is thin.

*quick to ship but delivery is good week or two since they're via Singapore. It seems I've been placing an order with Gnomon monthly since July or August and I'm currently expecting one that was shipped about a week ago. I think this is the second longest wait time. But the longer one was more a result of no one being home to sign for it. I figure the same will happen for this delivery except I haven't gotten the tan USPS card that says I missed delivery. I'm pretty sure that should have come by now.


----------



## cestommek (Aug 19, 2007)

skx 007


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

JBT said:


> ^ I'm definitely feeling the nato strap. As much as I'm not a fan of the jubilee bracelet, your picture does make it look good. Jamaica is always fun times. Where did you stay? I'm hoping to hit up Negril the next time around.


We stayed at the Iberostar Rose Hall Suites in Montego Bay. Great time, very nice place (you can see my review at Tripadvisor, lol)

I really like the jubilee. It's light, flexible & very comfortable. Here's another shot of the 007 on the jubilee in it's natural environment.


----------



## Shaggie (Jul 13, 2009)

SDKmann said:


> Just bought a new rubber strap but this is how it sits right now.


SDKmann

nice nice!

can you tell me where you had the dial and bezel work done?

Looks like a yobokies dial?

and seperately: i see someone had a white nato strap - are these easy enough to find?

thanks!!

Shane


----------



## Shaggie (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Show off your SKX007/009s! *









Originally Posted by *SDKmann*  
Just bought a new rubber strap but this is how it sits right now.










SDKmann

nice nice!

can you tell me where you had the dial and bezel work done?

Looks like a yobokies dial?

and seperately: i see someone had a white nato strap - are these easy enough to find?

thanks!!

Shane​


----------



## Shaggie (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Show off your SKX007/009s! *









Originally Posted by *SDKmann*  
Just bought a new rubber strap but this is how it sits right now.










SDKmann

nice nice!

can you tell me where you had the dial and bezel work done?

Looks like a yobokies dial?

and seperately: i see someone had a white nato strap - are these easy enough to find?

thanks!!

Shane​


----------



## kuel (Sep 27, 2010)

SKX007 with;
-aluminum chapter ring
-super oyster bracelet
-blue plongeur hands


----------



## Timglas (Mar 25, 2010)

christian said:


>


Loving the irony of that picture  and the watch of course


----------



## pitmonster (Apr 27, 2008)

Here's mine, bought a couple of months ago. Will soon be buying an Oyster bracelet and a Nato strap.


----------



## krisstoffer (Aug 19, 2010)

modded bezel


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

won a slightly used 007 on the bay this morning. as soon as the seller sent the invoice, i paid for it hoping he could ship it before lunch so i could already have it tom or at the latest, in 2 days! sadly, he said he only ships every monday and thursday (it's only tuesday here!). was expecting it before xmas! but i guess it would arrive next week already! bummer! 
these pics would have to do for now i guess! *sigh*


----------



## liveSTRONG (Sep 22, 2009)

Anyone know where this bracelet is from? I'm really liking those endlinks...from this picture, they look like the best fitting endlinks (flush all the way around) that I've seen for the 007.



HertogJanNL said:


> Inspired by the pics in this thread, I decided to, after all, again look for a 007. I'm not too fond of the standard 007 dial tho, so decided to look for a modified one. And it turned out that not only there was somebody doing mods in the Netherlands (monsterwatches.nl), but that that person (Rob) lived in the same town.
> 
> So here it goes:
> 
> ...


----------



## RichardC (Feb 20, 2010)

Looks like an Anvil bracelet.
More info here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f281/review-yobokies-anvil-bracelet-264689.html


----------



## corten (Sep 8, 2008)

mine 007 says hello!


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

krisstoffer said:


> modded bezel


Love the fonts and spacing on the bezel.
Would you be kind enough to post the source for the Modded Bezel. 
I'd be interested in this for my 007.
francobollo


----------



## certifiedfryguy (Jan 10, 2011)

krille said:


> Here is my 007 on an a ZRC 'racing style' strap and a rhd deployant.


Where can i find a strap and deployment like this?

I dont think i want a leather strap, but maybe a silicone or rubber strap with a deployment like this would look pretty nice.

EDIT: Never mind. Should have searched before posting. Found them both


----------



## theinterchange (May 29, 2010)

Here's my 007 with a silicon "tire track" strap I bought from Island Watch. I really like the stock Seiko straps, but on my wrist it's just too long for my taste. I wish they made shorter Seiko straps, but alas I haven't seen them if they do.

Randy


----------



## watch.aholic (Jan 19, 2011)

Ok, the thread says show off *your* 007's but I am a newbie and even though I am convinced I am buying a 007, I am still not sure how to modify my 007. 
I've got this picture downloaded from the internet & it shows my dream SKX007. I know this is what I want.

The picture is owned by some gentleman named Ray K

Here it is.... I am trying to figure my way around on how to build it though... Any help in this regard (even via PM's) is hugely welcome


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

timetellinnoob said:


>


Bar-none, I'm realizing that this is the combo I wear the most often.


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

watch.aholic said:


> Here it is.... I am trying to figure my way around on how to build it though... Any help in this regard (even via PM's) is hugely welcome


Not sure where to source the bracelet but the hands and bezel insert are probably from a SKX011 and easy enough to come by since many people remove them from the 011 in favor of black.
edited to add: PVD bezel ring also easy to source.

011 photo from Seiko Divers Gallery and credited to Kevin Chan


----------



## theinterchange (May 29, 2010)

timetellinnoob said:


> Bar-none, I'm realizing that this is the combo I wear the most often.


I've been thinking of doing the same thing with mine. This makes me really want to do so. |>

Randy


----------



## Trysaeder (Dec 10, 2010)

Just got mine today and I have to say, the bracelet feels really cheap, though being lightweight has practical advantages.










Lume is pretty good, but it looked so much brighter in other photos.


----------



## certifiedfryguy (Jan 10, 2011)

Trysaeder said:


> Just got mine today and I have to say, the bracelet feels really cheap, though being lightweight has practical advantages.
> 
> Lume is pretty good, but it looked so much brighter in other photos.


I agree. I'm definitely considering changing the bracelet, but a few people already complimented me on the watch and they say they really like the bracelet.

Question, how long does the lume typically stay bright for after say a 30 second charge with a flashlight?

EDIT: Here's mine


----------



## RichardC (Feb 20, 2010)

Trysaeder said:


> Just got mine today and I have to say, the bracelet feels really cheap, though being lightweight has practical advantages.
> 
> Lume is pretty good, but it looked so much brighter in other photos.


I knew there was something wrong with this picture, the seconds didn't look right. Its a 013 
Later I realized the minute hands also differs from the 007/009.

The jubilee bracelet looks nice, but personally I think it's crap.
Try a president, it's so much better. Here's my 007 mod on a president:


----------



## theinterchange (May 29, 2010)

certifiedfryguy said:


> Question, how long does the lume typically stay bright for after say a 30 second charge with a flashlight?


I'm quite ashamed to admit this, but I've never actually timed it. :-( I do know my 007's lume lasts a good while after a _decent_ charge, but I'm not sure _how _long.

Randy

P.S I like the president, but also like the _looks_ of the jubilee.


----------



## watch.aholic (Jan 19, 2011)

Trysaeder said:


> Just got mine today and I have to say, the bracelet feels really cheap, though being lightweight has practical advantages.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Lume shot....that's a 013 isn't it? Or a modded 007?


----------



## Trysaeder (Dec 10, 2010)

It's a 013 for my girl wrist.

I love how the bracelet is so flexible, non chunky and lightweight, so I might see if it grows on me.

Right now it has gained 6 seconds in 18 hours (face up overnight), so it's under 10 seconds per day which is less than a minute per 5 day week, so I'm satisfied with it.

I'm getting an orange zulu and a black pvd nato soon, so that'll give me a few very different looks.

edit: ooops i read it wrongly. It's 11 seconds fast at 20 hours. :-(


----------



## Trysaeder (Dec 10, 2010)

More pics!


----------



## e2k (Jul 27, 2009)

Mine got some new (leather)pants!


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

That's a really nice pic.

I'm thinking one of those rubber straps that looks like a leather one would be a great combo with the 007.


----------



## WillyB (Nov 22, 2010)

Well I just made it through this whole thread...took me about three days  (kids, you know the time thing)
Damn I love these watches! They just strike an awesome balance like most Seikos between value, performance, and uniqueness. Like the Monster they have the 'it' factor. I look at these and I get pissed about all the dough I wasted on inferior watches that cost more. Needless to say I will be ordering my first 007 from Long Island soon and then I think a second will be in order just to mod.
Lets get this going again for the new year! b-)


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Indeed. You'll probably be back through the thread another time. Or two, haha.

I'm working on getting something ssssssseeeecret, inspired by and hopefully joining the ranks of, this very thread.


----------



## UJU (Apr 13, 2009)

Started off with this:









Ended up with this:


----------



## Imavol (Dec 11, 2010)

My First Mod SX007


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

timetellinnoob said:


> Indeed. You'll probably be back through the thread another time. Or two, haha.


I've bookmarked this thread and check it quite often for reference.
I own a 007 on an Oyster Bracelet, and a 009 on a Super Jubilee.
What a difference a "new pair of shoes" makes.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

UJU said:


>


Wow. The silver with the red/blue. That's very interesting. =) Plus I am a sucker for the variety of Bond in the bottom pic.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

UJU said:


> Started off with this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool...Not a combination I woulda thought of, but that looks pretty darned good!


----------



## dewaltwest (Jan 9, 2011)

009 on wjean29 SEL Oyster loving it!


----------



## kawalaser (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## Poseidon-Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

*How's adding a SKX011-K fit into this thread...*

Congrats whitestripes,

The SKX007's are great watches, so I thought I'd add a touch of Orange SKX011-K..









Regards,
Jim


----------



## Den667788 (Feb 8, 2011)

mcw53 said:


> Here's my SKX173 (US version of the SKX007) on a Super Oyster with Harold's solid end links ...


Stunning! I must have this bracelet!


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh WOW...Blue is my favorite color. You guys are making it really really hard not having one in my collection


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Gone through a few over the years, but this is the only one that I own right now...


----------



## deckhand_davy (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: How's adding a SKX011-K fit into this thread...*

My first post, but have been coming to watchuseek for some time now. Just got my shiny 007 in a couple days ago!


----------



## Jay Gatsby (Nov 3, 2008)

kawalaser said:


>


What model is this???


----------



## watch.aholic (Jan 19, 2011)

Jay Gatsby said:


> What model is this???


It's a yobokies mod SKX007 with Omega style bezel, aluminium Chapter ring & Sinn style hands. In fact if you browse through the Sales thread, you'd find that this exact watch is up for grabs ;-)


----------



## Jay Gatsby (Nov 3, 2008)

Looks quite a bit like the Spork, which I believe was released by Seiko in response to mods like this one.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Jay Gatsby said:


> Looks quite a bit like the Spork, which I believe was released by Seiko in response to mods like this one.


OT..But I think the Spork was released in "tribute" to this Sinn which was released years ago...dial, hands, date placement, bezel pip and all.


----------



## Jay Gatsby (Nov 3, 2008)

Jake B said:


> OT..But I think the Spork was released in "tribute" to this Sinn which was released years ago...dial, hands, date placement, bezel pip and all.


Actually, you're right. I've seen the Spork referred to as the "Sinn" model. What I like about the style are the clean dial, aviator numbers, large hands and really bright lume.

Any suggestions on a comparable Seiko other than the Spork?


----------



## ej0rge (Jan 13, 2011)

Just picked this up from my friendly neighborhood freight salvage dealer.









Slight scratching on the back, probably just from changing the strap. That and some light scratches on the raised parts of the back, like it spent a lot of time on a counter. Otherwise pretty near new.

Trying to figure out how to remove the not-quite-a-nato strap right now. Pretty stiff at the lugs.

If you lost this in the mail, I sincerely hope your insurance claim was successful and satisfactory. Because now it's mine.


----------



## Jay Gatsby (Nov 3, 2008)

Is $169 a good deal on the 007 on a bracelet?


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

You guys convinced me to join the club, what with your very nice pix...


----------



## freedomj (May 14, 2010)

a pepsi on a red bikini  just got this 009 this week change the rubber and snap some shots. TFL


----------



## pckoh (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## Riddle (Jan 9, 2011)

midshipman01 said:


> Barely recognizable, but a 007 nontheless! Flieger dial, black chapter ring, new hands, white nato, and sapphire.


 does anyone know where i can get this dial?


----------



## popol (Jan 19, 2008)

watch.aholic said:


> Ok, the thread says show off *your* 007's but I am a newbie and even though I am convinced I am buying a 007, I am still not sure how to modify my 007.
> I've got this picture downloaded from the internet & it shows my dream SKX007. I know this is what I want.
> 
> The picture is owned by some gentleman named Ray K
> ...


I did this mod to my SKX007 : I bought a SKX011 and opened the caseback, remove the movement, remove the needles, did the same thing with my SKX007 and put the gold needles on the SKX007 and the silver needle on the SKX011. Finally, i swap the bezel on each case.


----------



## popol (Jan 19, 2008)

Magnus said:


> Here's my trio:


Wow !! Where did you got your rubber band ??


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

Not new to the forum, but new to the SKXs. Just picked this one up from the sales corner on a mesh bracelet. Definitely a great diver.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I teased it a few days ago, but now it's officially on it's way to me... When I get it and take some pics I'll post. seeeeecret SKX mod... =)


----------



## glock21 (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: How's adding a SKX011-K fit into this thread...*







SKX007 on black zulu band


----------



## RichardC (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: How's adding a SKX011-K fit into this thread...*

Feel free to add your picture .

It's basicly the same as the SKX007/009.
Just carries a different dail, hands and bezel insert.


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: How's adding a SKX011-K fit into this thread...*

Stock left, Superdome right










Superdome brings the humble 007 to a whole new level


----------



## NABodie (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: How's adding a SKX011-K fit into this thread...*

Mine arrived yesterday. +3 in almost 24hrs.


----------



## ErikP (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: How's adding a SKX011-K fit into this thread...*

That does look nice. Where can I get the superdome done? Is it Sapphire?



photoshooter said:


> Stock left, Superdome right
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## strongblackcoffee (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: How's adding a SKX011-K fit into this thread...*

it is sapphire. noah fuller at 10watches.com sells them. Mine is ordered and I am expecting the delivery (can't wait!!!)

Mike


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: How's adding a SKX011-K fit into this thread...*

Yes as Mike said it's sapphire and you can get it here.


----------



## ErikP (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: How's adding a SKX011-K fit into this thread...*

Hmmm. Thanks. That site is full of interesting stuff. A bit hard to navigate though. I really need to have some one install for me however. Also need my movement regulated - has been running about 20 sec. fast a day.



strongblackcoffee said:


> it is sapphire. noah fuller at 10watches.com sells them. Mine is ordered and I am expecting the delivery (can't wait!!!)
> 
> Mike


----------



## j-san (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: How's adding a SKX011-K fit into this thread...*

Here's my just completed 007 mod. Crystal is a domed AR-coated sapphire from Yobokies. Chapter ring, dial, minute and hour hands are from Jay at Motor City Watch Works as is the 3-position regulated movement. I really liked the dial design in how it has a 3-6-9 display, yet still allows for a day and date to be readily viewed. For some reason, I felt the stock white second hand from a Monster looked better with the plongeur hands, so on it went. I felt the original lume of the dial was a little weak (albeit nice looking) so I modded the dial by adding a thick layer of lume to the indices and then hitting it with a coat of flat glosscoat to seal everything up. You can see the intensity of the original lume in the lume shots. I also thickened the lume on the hands. Now it glows like a torch and easily lasts 8+ hours. I capped everything off with a glass caseback and added an orange-trimmed Maratac strap to match the orange plongeur hand. I think it looks nice enough as a casual/dressy watch for all but the most formal situations. (I actually built this in response to my wife's complaint about my modded orange monster (the Lum-onster) I was wearing while out on our Valentine's Day date. She thinks an orange dial doesn't look dressy enough.)


----------



## htpcorsica (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: How's adding a SKX011-K fit into this thread...*

Hi j-san,
That looks damm cool, what type of lume did you use? great job, thanks


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: How's adding a SKX011-K fit into this thread...*

Ok, newbie question here. Does anyone know if Noah will except a 007 I have and do the dome sapphire install? I absolutely have no clue/talent in the watch mods  Thanks in advance for the answer!


----------



## j-san (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: How's adding a SKX011-K fit into this thread...*

htpcorsica,

Thanks! Glad you like it. The lume used is Noctilumina blue on the indices and green on the hands.

petersenjp, not sure if Noah accepts watches in for custom work, but it is fairly easy to change a crystal yourself. I bought a crystal press off Amazon for less than $20 and figured it out using this thread as a guide:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f365/diy-guide-how-change-your-own-watch-crystals-174080.html


----------



## watch.aholic (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: How's adding a SKX011-K fit into this thread...*

007 mod with custom bezel, bezel insert, Superdome Grey AR crystal, PVD case & crown........the watch is enroute & I am super excited


























Pictures courtesy - Photoshooter (without whose help I'd have never gotten my hands on this beauty)


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: How's adding a SKX011-K fit into this thread...*



petersenjp said:


> Ok, newbie question here. Does anyone know if Noah will except a 007 I have and do the dome sapphire install? I absolutely have no clue/talent in the watch mods  Thanks in advance for the answer!


I actually answered my own question here. I contacted motor city works for some other work and they said they can do the crystal install as well  Happy monday everyone!


----------



## ErikP (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: How's adding a SKX011-K fit into this thread...*

Well good. Looks like it will be Motor City for me as well. Probably go with a custom chapter ring and face, superdome and regulate.


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Riddle said:


> does anyone know where i can get this dial?


That dial is from Yobokies.

I am not sure if he has any in stock.


----------



## RichardC (Feb 20, 2010)

SKX011, to bring some color in this thread


----------



## eskerbillion (Jan 26, 2009)

Here are my two SKX007's:

This one was purchased from Noah Fuller as the "XW-DMC-12 DeLorean Tribute" mod. It has a plain grey dial which reminds me of the background of an LCD watch, hands from an orange Sumo, and a sapphire crystal. It arrived with one of Noah's black bezels with plain black insert w/ lume dot, which I switched back to an original SKX007 bezel, and popped in an aftermarket copper/goldish looking insert. It also came with a rubber strap which I switched for a WJean Super Oyster: 
















Sterile double thick caseback:










Here's what it looked like when I got it (pic from 10watches.com):










And here's Noah's black bezel on the SKX007 that I just received last week: 








-Ted


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

This is my new Yobokies. Came in last Friday-- 3 hours after I left town for TX for a couple days. At least it was waiting when I got back. I think I'm going to designate it the Yobokies SKX-PMMM. This is Harold's pic of it. I will fiddle around with my super-old digital camera and see if I can get more actiony pics at some point. I'm not a bracelet guy since I stopped wearing Fossils, but I wanted to max this baby out. The glass kit and bezel were from Noah and JakeB, the rest was Harold.

Imageshack - img5011p.jpg


----------



## isnoface (Oct 24, 2010)

*Re: How's adding a SKX011-K fit into this thread...*

Another Yobokies mod. Harold is the best. Modded and delivered from Hong Kong in 5 days!


----------



## sang (Feb 14, 2011)

RichardC said:


> SKX011, to bring some color in this thread


Can someone confirm for me that this watch is a Orange +_ Navy_ + Yellow colorway? Or has this photo been edited or taken under special lighting?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

sang said:


> Can someone confirm for me that this watch is a Orange +_ Navy_ + Yellow colorway? Or has this photo been edited or taken under special lighting?


I'm gonna assume it's the lighting. The face is orange, the hands and markings on the bezel are gold, and the bezel is black...


----------



## RichardC (Feb 20, 2010)

sang said:


> Can someone confirm for me that this watch is a Orange +_ Navy_ + Yellow colorway? Or has this photo been edited or taken under special lighting?


Orange with gold hands and a black/gold bezel.
Photo has not been edited, only resized, but it's a long exposure.


----------



## Mike Z (Jan 31, 2011)

just got my first one today, looks awesome!


----------



## marin (Feb 21, 2010)

Group shot! Sorry, a 6309 seems to have snuck in


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

marin said:


> Group shot! Sorry, a 6309 seems to have snuck in


Even worse, it snuck out with the other watches and left a small red "X" in its place.


----------



## Wasatch the Front (Feb 22, 2011)

Are you talking about Harbor Freight? If not, where? (Nice find, by the way.)



ej0rge said:


> Just picked this up from my friendly neighborhood freight salvage dealer.
> 
> View attachment 386986
> 
> ...


----------



## watch.aholic (Jan 19, 2011)

Got my 007 stealth mod last week & finally was able to click a few pics...I am not convinced with the pics and will give it another try soon...
Here are a few shots


----------



## sang (Feb 14, 2011)

If Seiko made a version exactly the way it is in the picture, I'd be all over it.


----------



## pda4live (Jan 28, 2010)

My trusty SKX007










(Wanted to melt background, the dial might looks sharp but blurry bezel o|)


----------



## Big Sky Guy (Oct 3, 2010)

Here's mine from MCWW. Modding this one was a bit of a challenge since the 007 is a beauty right out of the box. The mod was minimal - new plongeurs, chapter ring, and bezel insert. My only rules for modifying are no more than two colors (including dial color), and only one ring of 60-minute markers. Jay did his usual nice job.

Doxa fanboys may object to the bezel insert (from Yobo). I'll be honest and confess to a little Doxa envy (but not too much at $2K a pop). I thought about bead blasting, but BB'd an OM which takes that look much better. Hope you guys like it. John


----------



## Nocam (Oct 18, 2009)

watch.aholic said:


> Got my 007 stealth mod last week & finally was able to click a few pics...I am not convinced with the pics and will give it another try soon...
> Here are a few shots


Where did you get the stealth work done? Looks good


----------



## watch.aholic (Jan 19, 2011)

Nocam said:


> Where did you get the stealth work done? Looks good


Glad you liked it.
The spectacular job was done by Jake B (Dotwatchworks)

Here are the specs
Base Watch: SEIKO SKX007
Case: PVD
Bezel: Brushed/DLC
Movement: SEIKO 7S26 automatic 21,600 vph
Crystal: 5.05mm thick STEALTH/TAN inner AR sapphire crystal.
Bezel insert: Stealth Tsunami Classic Diver style insert with flat, hand painted GREY Noctilumina pip.
Caseback: Sterile SS


----------



## teh POD (Jan 5, 2010)

Mine just came in:

With the Jubilee bracelet:









Obligatory wrist shot on NATO:


----------



## dewaltwest (Jan 9, 2011)

*Re: How's adding a SKX011-K fit into this thread...*

There is a 007 in there some where


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: How's adding a SKX011-K fit into this thread...*



dewaltwest said:


> There is a 007 in there some where


Iowa Colors...I Like


----------



## t_wrex7 (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: How's adding a SKX011-K fit into this thread...*

Just pulled the trigger on a SKX007  Thank God for free Amazon Prime accounts! Should have it by tomorrow and I'll throw on my 22mm Hirsch Runner 100m WR leather strap!


----------



## nam6869usmc1 (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: How's adding a SKX011-K fit into this thread...*

Purchase these two(2) Modded "007's" back to back a couple weeks ago,,,awesome pieces....
Jay's excellent work, 
- Ceramic coating in Desert Sage.
- New SII 7S26 movement.
- Movement has been regulated. (buyer will get 3 position results)
- MCWW sword hands white.
- MCWW 369 diver dial.
- New after market bezel insert.
- Pressure tested. 







*






*

*






*



*Modded SKX007 Yobokies*
Yobokies Domed Sapphire AR Crystal
Yobokies Anvil Bracelet (with extra links)
Yobokies Second hand with orange tip
Factory Seiko Monster hands and dial





















​


----------



## heboil (Jan 14, 2010)

21Jewels said:


> With Shark Mesh bracelet:


Which shark mesh is this?


----------



## TrevortdogR (Apr 18, 2010)

kdsarch said:


> Here's mine.


The best modded one of this whole thread!

Who did the work on the mod?


----------



## watch.aholic (Jan 19, 2011)

timetellinnoob said:


> This is my new Yobokies. Came in last Friday-- 3 hours after I left town for TX for a couple days. At least it was waiting when I got back. I think I'm going to designate it the Yobokies SKX-PMMM. This is Harold's pic of it. I will fiddle around with my super-old digital camera and see if I can get more actiony pics at some point. I'm not a bracelet guy since I stopped wearing Fossils, but I wanted to max this baby out. The glass kit and bezel were from Noah and JakeB, the rest was Harold.
> 
> Imageshack - img5011p.jpg
> View attachment 398080


That looks sweet.....I have an exact mod planned but with a SKX171 dial & am still undecided on the hands...So far I am tilting towards pilot hands....
What color is the AR on your crystal? Purple or Blue?


----------



## MykolAnt (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: How's adding a SKX011-K fit into this thread...*

My 007 in various "outfits":


----------



## salimoneus (Feb 10, 2011)

425Ranger said:


> Lets keep it going.... from Jay (V8)


That is very slick, well done |>


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

_Originally Posted by kdsarch 
Here's mine._











TrevortdogR said:


> The best modded one of this whole thread!
> Who did the work on the mod?


Not my watch but parts are from Noah and Jake at 10Watches.
That blue Soxa dial is what originally inspired me to get an 007 mod but sadly I don't think there are any left. I ended up going a different route with a silver Soxa dial.


----------



## giantsindahouse (Jan 26, 2011)

Wearing my 007 with appropriately a Bond nato today.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

watch.aholic said:


> That looks sweet.....I have an exact mod planned but with a SKX171 dial & am still undecided on the hands...So far I am tilting towards pilot hands....
> What color is the AR on your crystal? Purple or Blue?


Yea, initially my design called for the 171 dial, but Harold doesn't have them and I didn't want to waste time sourcing, so I went with Harold's dial. A MM dial would be even sweeter! The AR is purple. The right pilot hands would probably look bomb-diggity, but I was going for that real PMMM flavor. =p


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

I think this is one. Not sure. I liked it, I bought it. Haven't looked at manual.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## safetyfast (Nov 2, 2010)

My SKX171 mod


----------



## diba kai (Sep 4, 2010)

My dd






.
Bill


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

diba kai said:


> My dd
> View attachment 404947
> .
> Bill


That looks fantastic! Could you tell us more about it?


----------



## diba kai (Sep 4, 2010)

Monocrom,

Thanks. Actually, I was about to tell Safetyfast how much I like that 171 mod - the bezel with the polished lip - I really like that against the swell 171 dial now with sword hands. 

Anyway the one on my wrist at the mouse has Bob Thayer, Jr.'s, bezel. That's the distinctive thing. The dial and hands are Mk II and then Bob likes to black in the chapter ring since the dial has its own second marks - it makes the watch face look like it's down in a dark hole. Bob has a good eye for what could be. I like it. The glass was replaced with a flat AR coated sapphire; I did that for utility as I wear this thing a lot but actually the thing gives the watch a very distinctive look, especially around the edges although I'd be hard-pressed to describe it exactly. 

Bill


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

I appreciate the response. Thanks! :-!


----------



## diba kai (Sep 4, 2010)

safetyfast - could you tell me who provided the bezel insert? 
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

Not my watch but it looks like the black PO bezel insert from yobokies.


----------



## safetyfast (Nov 2, 2010)

diba kai said:


> safetyfast - could you tell me who provided the bezel insert?
> Thanks,
> Bill


It's the yobokies PO insert on a 10watches triple grip bezel. I see that Jake B is now listing a similar built watch but with the plain seiko insert.


----------



## Joel F (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice watches guys. I picked up an skx007 from premierworld last week. I've heard they're a good seller.
I'll post a nice picture when I get it.


----------



## pda4live (Jan 28, 2010)

Cross post from:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/want-see-your-modded-skx007s-521562.html


----------



## James Gond (Dec 15, 2009)

My 009.... but it was sold.... Hope have it again in J version...


----------



## whitestripes (Nov 20, 2007)

I started this thread long ago. Sold that 007. Bought a 009. Sold that 009. Now bought this 007 mod. I've tried so many bracelets, OEM Jubilee, OEM President, hollow end link Super Oyster (on my SKX031), solid end WJII Oyster, and finally, Harold's anvil bracelet. After trying them all, guess which was the keeper?

My ultimate PMMM. 007 with OEM marine master hands/dial on anvil bracelet. oh, and sapphire crystal.


----------



## knotlover (Mar 10, 2006)

Here's mine on a zulu


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## nash_tz (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

Used to own these. Flipped them years ago:










Just snagged this Seiko 'SAR' off another forum:


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

Took some new pics of the 007 on the Bond Nato


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Faithful SKX009J



















On white rubber b-)


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

*El Ocho 1* said:


> Took some new pics of the 007 on the Bond Nato . . .


007 on a Bond Nato? Now that seems perfect. :-!


----------



## salimoneus (Feb 10, 2011)

My stock 007 on a Super Engineer


----------



## Bhorner (Apr 12, 2011)

So, I just received my SKX007KJ about a week ago. I have started to notice that the day and date do not line up perfectly. They are readable, but they are not centered. Would y'all consider this to be a defect or find this to be common? Looking through everyone's pictures, I don't seem to see many that have this trait.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

If you set the day/date between 9pm and 4am, that could effect the date wheel.


----------



## ErikP (Jan 27, 2011)

Bhorner said:


> So, I just received my SKX007KJ about a week ago. I have started to notice that the day and date do not line up perfectly. They are readable, but they are not centered. Would y'all consider this to be a defect or find this to be common? Looking through everyone's pictures, I don't seem to see many that have this trait.


Yes. I would return if possible.


----------



## Ramblin man (Feb 7, 2011)

Love all the pictures. Just got mine 11 days ago in the mail. It blows me away... I love it! Here it is:


----------



## Bhorner (Apr 12, 2011)

Well, the issue isn't with the date wheel. The day of the week wheel is higher/towards the top of the window. Whereas, the date is centered in the middle.


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> 007 on a Bond Nato? Now that seems perfect. :-!


Glad to see that I'm not the only one who thinks that is a curious combo, lol.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

*El Ocho 1* said:


> Glad to see that I'm not the only one who thinks that is a curious combo, lol.


Curious combo? _Perfect_ combo. =) I have a good dozen plus natos and zulus sitting in my desk drawer, that I rotate around with my 'usual wears'. 90% of the time they have a Bond-style strap on them. I'm not even a big fan of James Bond in any form (I've seen only 5 or 6 Bond movies, and only 1 or maybe 2 of the Connery ones; the one area I'm a fan in? I will destroy you in Goldeneye64 =)... I just... I just LOVE the black, and the thin red pinstripes, along with the (generally) military color inner stripes. It's a thousand times more unique than just a solid colored strap. I dunno, there's just something about 3-color striped straps in general that I love. I'll try to get a pic going sometime, showcasing all the variants I have....


----------



## mitadoc (Oct 2, 2010)

Here is mine:









Just got it yesterday but I already love it.


----------



## vince.s (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## NABodie (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## strongblackcoffee (Jul 29, 2010)

SKX007 mod by Eva und Michael, on Flickr

SKX007K with the following:

- SKX Diver Super Dome Conversion kit (Noah Fuller)
- Brushed Aluminum Ring 7s26 Chapter (Noah Fuller)
- SKX171K dial (chronograph.com)
- Tri-colour Plongeur Hands (Yobokies)
- Seiko Super Oyster (Type IIa) bracelet (wjean28)

The modding was done by a watchmaker, who is a Seiko AD in Germany. The watch is regulated and tested to 200m as well.

For those of you who haven't heard, Noah Fuller recently passed away  (https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/10wa...d-while-we-mourn-loss-noah-fuller-528912.html)

R.I.P. chief!


----------



## James Gond (Dec 15, 2009)

mcw53 said:


>


 Here is mine, almost like SKX173 but it's a SKX399.....


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Here are some fresh shots of mine:


----------



## Norway (Feb 27, 2011)

Lots of nice pictures here. 

My 007 is in the mail, will post at pic of it when I get it!


----------



## pckoh (Jan 18, 2011)

These photos are really getting very good!


----------



## safetyfast (Nov 2, 2010)

NABodie said:


>


Nice "51" flighter!


----------



## milo dinosaur (Mar 18, 2011)

Here's my SKX009 mod just delivered from Harold! Like what most peeps here say about him, A+ communication throughout and watch very nicely done up. Was a little disappointed with the lume though, but overall extremely pleased with the results.


----------



## Patronaget (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi folks, here's mine:










Just realised the glass is awfully dirty. Apoloigies for that. Awaiting fresh new hands, can't decide between white and silver, so I took both. Back to work!

/// Christian/Patronaget


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## mitadoc (Oct 2, 2010)

Mine again,this time on leather:


----------



## amp74 (Mar 18, 2011)

10watches modded hands, bezel insert, crown. royal blue bond nato band currently.


----------



## mitadoc (Oct 2, 2010)

Today arrived the silicone band:


----------



## dogboy (Jul 27, 2007)

mitadoc said:


> Today arrived the silicone band:


What spring-bars did you use with that set-up? I think I tried my Seiko's fat spring-bars on a silicone strap like that, and I was having a hard time getting them through. Well, impossible, actually.


----------



## stonehart (Feb 11, 2010)

First time wearing it!


----------



## amp74 (Mar 18, 2011)

another shot of my new beauty.


----------



## mitadoc (Oct 2, 2010)

dogboy said:


> What spring-bars did you use with that set-up? I think I tried my Seiko's fat spring-bars on a silicone strap like that, and I was having a hard time getting them through. Well, impossible, actually.


 The springbars are supplied with the silicone rubber band for free.They are actually thinner than our fat bars,but they are OK.


----------



## hodie21 (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## mitadoc (Oct 2, 2010)

Just got the Zulu-incredible combo I have to say:


----------



## eurocopter (Nov 16, 2007)

mitadoc said:


> They are actually thinner than our fat bars,but they are OK.


As long as they have 1.1 mm ends. Otherwise, they are not.


----------



## muddlemore (May 2, 2011)

Thanks to this forum and this thread I have this combo to sport on my wrist 24/7. Couldn't be happier. My pics don't really do it justice though. Form+function=Style.


----------



## dogboy (Jul 27, 2007)

mitadoc said:


> The springbars are supplied with the silicone rubber band for free.They are actually thinner than our fat bars,but they are OK.


Ah! Thanks.


----------



## strongblackcoffee (Jul 29, 2010)

So many nice watches!

Here is another shot of mine 


SKX007 mod shot#2 by Eva und Michael, on Flickr

Mike


----------



## dwenger (Apr 9, 2011)

muddlemore said:


> Thanks to this forum and this thread I have this combo to sport on my wrist 24/7. Couldn't be happier. My pics don't really do it justice though. Form+function=Style.


That strap looks great, where did you get it?


----------



## muddlemore (May 2, 2011)

dwenger said:


> That strap looks great, where did you get it?


Thanks, I got it from Kenny @ Freda Watch Straps. It's the 3-piece Bund, and it's an Attila Aszodi strap.


----------



## lukas (Jun 17, 2007)

Here's my SKX007 on mesh. That nice scratch is from a marble kitchen top...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Here's my regular SKX on a Bond strap, and another with my PMMM on a Bond strap and the SKX on the superoyster.

Eesh, troublesome image posting... these are PHONE pics, not GOOD ones. =)


----------



## milo dinosaur (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## mitadoc (Oct 2, 2010)

milo dinosaur said:


>


Nice aviator style...


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Mine arrived yesterday and I really can't believe it's taken me this long to get one. What a great watch.


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## milo dinosaur (Mar 18, 2011)

mitadoc said:


> Nice aviator style...


Thank you! Here's another picture!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

I'll play too : )

SKX007 on Super oyster II










SKX009 on Jubilee bracelet










SKX399 on mesh bracelet


----------



## Deniz-KSK (May 14, 2011)

I will join soon to this topic with my new SKX007 together with a stock jubilee band. Nice photos there are. By the way this is my first post to a thread.:-!


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Deniz-KSK said:


> I will join soon to this topic with my new SKX007 together with a stock jubilee band. Nice photos there are. By the way this is my first post to a thread.:-!


Welcome aboard!


----------



## urbrainwashed (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## tnerbo (Mar 25, 2011)

lukas said:


> Here's my SKX007 on mesh. That nice scratch is from a marble kitchen top...


nice bracelet, sorry about that scratch but it might be a good reason to get a sapphire superdome conversion


----------



## mitadoc (Oct 2, 2010)

Crap quality,sorry for that.I just love my SKX...


----------



## chrislang (Jun 21, 2009)

Here's mine. Fall in love with it every time I wear it!










___________________________
Shots of Thoughts
blue95


----------



## BamaFan (May 19, 2011)

marin said:


> Group shot! Sorry, a 6309 seems to have snuck in


Is the chapter ring on the far right blue or is that just the angle of the crystal? If so anyone know where can I get one?

I have a 007 on the way and possibly a 399!


----------



## tnerbo (Mar 25, 2011)

Picked mine up a month ago due to all the great pics in this thread/forum, haven't taken it off since. 
On a nato with MCWW orange plongeur hands.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## lucduc (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice photos, it actually looks the true size.



rcorreale said:


>


----------



## marin (Feb 21, 2010)

BamaFan said:


> Is the chapter ring on the far right blue or is that just the angle of the crystal? If so anyone know where can I get one?
> 
> I have a 007 on the way and possibly a 399!


The chapter ring on the PVD SKX is blue indeed. I got it off ebay together with a dial for very small money (like 12$).

The set was described as fitting a 6309, which was not the case for my 6309-7040, but the ring was close enough to fit the SKX. I had to fix it with a tiny drop of glue however.

HTH, Marin


----------



## BamaFan (May 19, 2011)

marin said:


> The chapter ring on the PVD SKX is blue indeed. I got it off ebay together with a dial for very small money (like 12$).
> 
> The set was described as fitting a 6309, which was not the case for my 6309-7040, but the ring was close enough to fit the SKX. I had to fix it with a tiny drop of glue however.
> 
> HTH, Marin


Thanks for the response. Thats a great piece btw. I think I may have to copy you a build one of my own!


----------



## watcholic (Jun 27, 2009)

Love this thread and the classic 007. I've seen many outstanding mods posted here. Here's one more, a 007 at heart:


----------



## rayaring (Dec 5, 2010)

watcholic said:


> Love this thread and the classic 007. I've seen many outstanding mods posted here. Here's one more, a 007 at heart:


Where did that machined clasp come from?


----------



## eurocopter (Nov 16, 2007)

rayaring said:


> Where did that machined clasp come from?


Seiko Marinemaster bracelet SBDX001

Marinemaster Clasps picture by yobokies - Photobucket


----------



## imranbecks (Oct 3, 2008)

Here's mine on the bracelet...










And on the Z22 Seiko rubber....


----------



## imranbecks (Oct 3, 2008)

How about some lume shots....!!!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Two custom 007 Dual Time Divers.
dP


----------



## Flex1493 (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

I just got this one back from Jay yesterday.


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

MikeyT said:


> I just got this one back from Jay yesterday.


That is a beautiful mod Mikey! I like a lot, well done.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Keeping it up top :-d


----------



## Jyurian (Nov 21, 2009)

Need opinions! Stock bezel vs. Brodmann









this is my favorite watch. It is my go-to beast mode watch. I try to abuse it at every turn. Yard work, batting cage, beach, pool, running, paint ball, moving, nothing can touch it.


----------



## mitadoc (Oct 2, 2010)

Crazy Sinn-like Seiko.Great,man!
Oh,you were asking something-both bezels are pretty,maybe the 2nd is too busy for me,but the dial is busy too...so they are the same style.Probably the 2nd one suits better.


----------



## mitadoc (Oct 2, 2010)

And my SKX009 with 4,4mm thick and 107 gr heavy mesh(the crappy cellphone spoiled everything-I was so excited to take photos and didn`t use my Canon DSLR.Soon I shall get better images)


----------



## mitadoc (Oct 2, 2010)

Better pics now:


----------



## Jyurian (Nov 21, 2009)

thanks for your input Mitadoc. I decided to just go back to stock style.

and I have the same heavy mesh bracelet. Very nice for how affordable it is.


----------



## chriswalkerband (Feb 6, 2011)

Just joined the skx007 club. Love it! Bought it as my go-to diving watch and it's performing perfectly. I will take some more artsy shots when I get a chance =) Thanks Marc at longislandwatch.com for getting it to me so quickly.


----------



## johnklee (Jul 4, 2008)

My SKX173 I just finished last night, DLC bezel, big number insert, dial and hands from 10watches, AR coated saphire from Harold.

Original pic from Seller









and a quick after shot


----------



## Dakine (Jun 3, 2011)

First post long time lurker...
I got my first modded skx007 from Yobokies. I have to say Harold was a pleasure to work with and the watch well I think you will agree It's Amazing!
















Thank you all for the inspiration.
Dakine


----------



## freedomj (May 14, 2010)

my 009


----------



## Dr Arkham (Jul 27, 2010)

My new skx009j1. I really like it so far and the Japanese day is pretty cool even though I can't read it.







Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## marin (Feb 21, 2010)

That day looks arabic to me!


----------



## Recht (May 8, 2006)

Roman4405 said:


> My new skx009j1. I really like it so far and the Japanese day is pretty cool even though I can't read it.


It's Arabic. Here is a previous post that explains the days https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/translation-days-week;-arabic-english-day-date-wheel-259659.html


----------



## Dr Arkham (Jul 27, 2010)

marin said:


> That day looks arabic to me!


Well I feel like a moron, of courses that's Arabic. Either way it still looks cool but ill stick with English so it's actually usefully. I'm gonna go hide now. Any idea why it's ara if by the way? Just curious.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Roman4405 said:


> Well I feel like a moron, of courses that's Arabic. Either way it still looks cool but ill stick with English so it's actually usefully. I'm gonna go hide now. Any idea why it's ara if by the way? Just curious.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


Just because these watches are a popular export to arabic speaking nations, so they usually come in english / spanish text, or english /arabic. You happened to get the latter


----------



## marin (Feb 21, 2010)

I think the arabic is cool! I had even forgotten that it's read left to right.

I have japanese day on my Tuna, and I usually prefer it to the english setting since I also hope to learn the japanese days...


----------



## fresno1232001 (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: How's adding a SKX011-K fit into this thread...*

I've been looking at this thread for 2 hours, and THAT is really cool. My first comment in 2 hours. Where would one buy that bracelet? The watch is a 007 with what bracelet and where would one buy it? (I know, I'm stupid).



dewaltwest said:


> There is a 007 in there some where


----------



## fresno1232001 (Apr 6, 2011)

Das ist sehr schon. Ausgezeichnet. 


strongblackcoffee said:


> SKX007 mod by Eva und Michael, on Flickr
> 
> SKX007K with the following:
> 
> ...


----------



## NABodie (Jan 15, 2011)

Here is a shot with some lume action.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Wrist shot on the Isofrane for reference.


----------



## mitadoc (Oct 2, 2010)

SKX and sea...


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

Please excuse my noob question, but I have never seen one in person. Is the 009 black and red? or is it blue and red? It is hard to tell from some of the pics.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

cochese2323 said:


> Please excuse my noob question, but I have never seen one in person. Is the 009 black and red? or is it blue and red? It is hard to tell from some of the pics.


It's blue and red, hense the nickname these watches get, 'Pepsi'. The famous colors... Though in a lot of situations it does look black/red.


----------



## JoeTritium (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## seand51 (May 12, 2011)

View attachment 451647


This is my SKX007 MOD by Yobokies. Bead blasted, new bezel insert, domed sapphire crystal, and H01 hands. I'd love thoughts on further modification.


----------



## ZRXBILL (May 30, 2011)

*True case size???*

Can someone tell me the true case size of the 007/009 w/o the crown?

I see it listed anywhere from 40mm to 43mm.


----------



## dogboy (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: True case size???*



ZRXBILL said:


> Can someone tell me the true case size of the 007/009 w/o the crown?
> 
> I see it listed anywhere from 40mm to 43mm.


Mine is 42.64mm straight across, 3-9 line. 
Bezel itself is 41mm in diameter.

Best I can measure (micrometer placement might not be perfect).


----------



## ZRXBILL (May 30, 2011)

*Re: True case size???*



dogboy said:


> Mine is 42.64mm straight across, 3-9 line.
> Bezel itself is 41mm in diameter.
> 
> Best I can measure (micrometer placement might not be perfect).


Thanks, that's what I needed to know.


----------



## JoeTritium (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: True case size???*



ZRXBILL said:


> Can someone tell me the true case size of the 007/009 w/o the crown?
> 
> I see it listed anywhere from 40mm to 43mm.


42-1/2 mm.


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

mitadoc said:


> Better pics now:
> View attachment 446749
> 
> View attachment 446750
> ...


Cool band Shark Mesh.. I might buy this for my Orient mako when i get it.

Time is a great teacher, but unfortunately it kills all its pupils. ~Louis Hector Berlioz


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

one of my favorite combos....


----------



## Wyvern12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Here's my Yobokies 009 on a Super Engineer.


----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

Here are my SKX007/009!

Absolutely love the classic design of these watches!


----------



## JDPNY (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## Byfrost (Dec 23, 2008)

Count me in! After almost 3 months of considering and saving of $! Purchased from Skywatches aka Watch Fashion in Singapore. Went down to the store and got it!


















Got a little worried as my case back has JAPAN WP instead of JAPAN A and I did a check on this thread

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/genuine-skx007j-549380.html

Looks like I got nothing to worry about after all.


----------



## Pmantz (Jan 27, 2011)

Checking in, I finally got mine and I love it!


----------



## watcharific (Jul 20, 2011)

here's mine a SEIKO SKX399 on a black zulu strap


----------



## stoptheclock (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## watch.aholic (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey buddy.....that looks freakin awesome! The bezel insert is hot plus that strap sets off the watch very nicely........good work.......


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

Thank you sir 
Somewhere I do have a stock 007... for now.


----------



## cbhood (Feb 19, 2010)

Just got this one back from Jay at MCWW. Dial and chapter ring from Yobokies, hands from Jay. Horrible cell phone pic is all I have right now.


----------



## JRoss (Mar 1, 2008)

Here is a 6309 Slim by Bob Thayer.










And a 011 with mods and sapphire by Bob Thayer.


----------



## sjb (Aug 7, 2007)

Stop it!Some fantastic shots guys,007 on its way now,thanks to you lot!


----------



## watchfreak2003 (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## strongblackcoffee (Jul 29, 2010)

I took the liberty... baby's got a new dress!

Here's my pride and joy, my custom Seiko SKX007 with the Super Dome Conversion kit and a 7s26 Brushed Aluminum Chapter Ring by Noah Fuller (RIP), a SKX171K dial, and Tri-colour Plongeur Hands by Yobokies.

Normally seen on a Seiko Super Oyster bracelet (the Type IIa, by wjean28), yesterday I installed it's new dress, a Hirsch Liberty bracelet in goldbrown.

I always wanted to put it on a brown leather strap. Yesterday night I finally took the liberty (see what I did there  )!

Now, the watch is PERFECT on the Super Oyster, but I just felt like I'd like to dress her in leather today. It's good to know that I have the Super Oyster, and a Z22 if I feel I'd like to change it again. 

Sorry for the mediocre pictures, I was to lazy to get the good camera out, so the phone cam had to do! Hope you like it!


Custom SKX007 on Hirsch Liberty 1/2 by Eva und Michael, on Flickr


Custom SKX007 on Hirsch Liberty 2/2 by Eva und Michael, on Flickr

ATB 
Mike


----------



## DWierzba (Mar 5, 2010)

I changed the bezel insert to one less "busy" and put on a super oyster II bracelet. Very clean, classic look.


----------



## Bongo Boy (Apr 21, 2011)

diba kai said:


> Anyway the one on my wrist at the mouse has Bob Thayer, Jr.'s, bezel. That's the distinctive thing.


Thanks for taking the time to describe that gorgeous mod. Does Bob sell those bezels to the general masses?


----------



## pmdf (Aug 6, 2011)

My 009 on holiday - can't beat it for a holiday watch.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

OO7 "Soxa" mod... anvil bracelet & solid end links from Strapcode.


----------



## afridi (Jul 22, 2011)

Love mnes:


009 by navman987, on Flickr

Will have to get another strap at some point.


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## SRVwnnab (Apr 16, 2011)

Here is a picture of three of mine.  Well, an 007 Yobokies Husky Mod an 007 and a Sumo.


----------



## grumppee (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## usmcvet (Jul 18, 2010)

midshipman01 said:


> Barely recognizable, but a 007 nontheless! Flieger dial, black chapter ring, new hands, white nato, and sapphire.


Great looking watch. I have been exchanging emails with Harold. I have been wondering what it is about this dial that I like. I think it's cool the focus is on the min not the hour.


----------



## nmadd (Aug 9, 2011)

e2k said:


> Mine got some new (leather)pants!


What strap is this? It looks great.


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

Last week I bought a Stowa MO off the FS forum here. It came with a few extra straps, one of them being a regimental NATO. Really didn't think it looked good on the MO, but I think it goes pretty well with the 007. You guys be the judge.


----------



## curt941 (May 3, 2011)




----------



## vince.s (Mar 3, 2011)

Here's my 007 on a Yobokies Super Oyster. Now for sale ;-)


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

*El Ocho 1* said:


> Last week I bought a Stowa MO off the FS forum here. It came with a few extra straps, one of them being a regimental NATO. Really didn't think it looked good on the MO, but I think it goes pretty well with the 007. You guys be the judge.


That's one of my favorite 'classic' combos. Basically a modern Seiko Bond watch...


----------



## HELLAcalvin (Jan 19, 2010)

Just got my PMMM from yobokies!


----------



## whitestripes (Nov 20, 2007)

Put this up as a WTT for a SARB035, but hot damn it's a good looking watch


----------



## usmcvet (Jul 18, 2010)

My first Seiko. I love it. I just ordered a second and have a 12 hour GMT bezel insert I plan to use on it for a slightly different look.


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

i love it!


----------



## lsettle (Jul 22, 2011)

My SKX007J1


----------



## Sunny Alba (Aug 13, 2011)

My J model on super oyster.


----------



## randypogi (May 24, 2011)

my SKX007 - from this...









...to this mod.


----------



## poywatch (Mar 25, 2007)

Here is my 009. Been lazy and haven't taken a picture of the 007 yet.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Close enough?


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

lsettle said:


> View attachment 510613
> My SKX007J1


\
Great picture.
Great watch.
francobollo


----------



## randypogi (May 24, 2011)




----------



## watchfreak2003 (Feb 11, 2006)

randypogi said:


>


Cool |>
I really like the green color on this one (don't like them too garish) . Where did the bezel insert come from?


----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

Jake B's Superdome :-!


----------



## randypogi (May 24, 2011)

@watchfreak2003, i got the green bezel from 10watches.com (jake b)


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Sunny Alba said:


> My J model on super oyster.


This has got to be the best combo.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

randypogi said:


> my SKX007 - from this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woah, it's the skx007GV!


----------



## watchfreak2003 (Feb 11, 2006)

BenL said:


> Woah, it's the skx007GV!


Nope - SKX 007 *L*V :-!


----------



## watchfreak2003 (Feb 11, 2006)

randypogi said:


> @watchfreak2003, i got the green bezel from 10watches.com (jake b)


Thanks. Mine will come about a week or so (from Jake B) |>


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 1, 2011)

Siko SKX007 "Bumblebee" Mod. Done by Rob (monsterwatches)


























sry Im no good at taking photos of a watch


----------



## lam1611 (Jun 13, 2006)




----------



## strongblackcoffee (Jul 29, 2010)

Back to the Super Oyster...


Custom SKX007 wristshot by Eva und Michael, on Flickr


----------



## dogboy (Jul 27, 2007)

lam1611 said:


>


That's a beauty. What is that?


----------



## Bongo Boy (Apr 21, 2011)

I don't have a modded 007 in hand, but for 'research purposes' I felt the need to create some montage medley thingies of some of my favorite 7s, 9s and maybe a few others as well--most taken from this thread, yobokies and Dagaz/10watches. Enjoy with your favorite background music, etc.

I hope the folks who recognize their watches in these shots won't take issue with me sticking them together for the community's enjoyment


----------



## strongblackcoffee (Jul 29, 2010)

Bongo Boy said:


> I don't have a modded 007 in hand, but for 'research purposes' I felt the need to create some montage medley thingies of some of my favorite 7s, 9s and maybe a few others as well--most taken from this thread, yobokies and Dagaz/10watches. Enjoy with your favorite background music, etc...Last image in lower right hand corner is a crude mock-up I'm doing...not sure how it got in there.
> 
> I hope the folks who recognize their watches in these shots won't take issue with me sticking them together for the community's enjoyment


Niice!!!


----------



## ryben (Aug 7, 2011)

^X2. Your mod is sick man. I'm sooo jealous.


----------



## curt941 (May 3, 2011)

Woohoo, I made it in the montage!



Bongo Boy said:


> I don't have a modded 007 in hand, but for 'research purposes' I felt the need to create some montage medley thingies of some of my favorite 7s, 9s and maybe a few others as well--most taken from this thread, yobokies and Dagaz/10watches. Enjoy with your favorite background music, etc...Last image in lower right hand corner is a crude mock-up I'm doing...not sure how it got in there.
> 
> I hope the folks who recognize their watches in these shots won't take issue with me sticking them together for the community's enjoyment


----------



## milo dinosaur (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm flattered! 2 of my watches made it onto the montage!



Bongo Boy said:


> I don't have a modded 007 in hand, but for 'research purposes' I felt the need to create some montage medley thingies of some of my favorite 7s, 9s and maybe a few others as well--most taken from this thread, yobokies and Dagaz/10watches. Enjoy with your favorite background music, etc.
> 
> I hope the folks who recognize their watches in these shots won't take issue with me sticking them together for the community's enjoyment


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)




----------



## dr_billiards (Aug 23, 2011)

*SKX007 DWW Mod*

*Here is mine that I purchased off a forum member.

*


----------



## D1JBS (Jun 1, 2010)

Some great mods here...

Mine own example pales in comparison!


----------



## Belokan (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: SKX007 DWW Mod*

My SKX007 from Yobokies:



My SKX009 "self made" this morning (my very 1st mod):


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

*Re: SKX007 DWW Mod*

that's a beautiful mod! where did you source that dial if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Belokan (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: SKX007 DWW Mod*



defendnola said:


> that's a beautiful mod! where did you source that dial if you don't mind me asking?


Thanks !

Dial is from Harold (Yobokies):


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: SKX007 DWW Mod*



Belokan said:


> Thanks !
> 
> Dial is from Harold (Yobokies):


That's a beautiful mod. In one picture, the dial looks white. In the other, it's more cream in color. Which one is more accurate?


----------



## Belokan (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: SKX007 DWW Mod*



Monocrom said:


> That's a beautiful mod. In one picture, the dial looks white. In the other, it's more cream in color. Which one is more accurate.


Hello Monocrom,

Dial is definitively more white than cream.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: SKX007 DWW Mod*

Thanks. I appreciate the response.


----------



## Belokan (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: SKX007 DWW Mod*



Monocrom said:


> Thanks. I appreciate the response.


With her sisters in "natural lightning" : iZiPiK.com
It's really white.


----------



## Kelly56 (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## Chronoslim (May 11, 2011)

Here's a pic of my SKX007! Stock except for the strap obviously.


----------



## _Astro_ (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: SKX007 DWW Mod*

A picture of mine :









b-)


----------



## GeoBruin (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: SKX007 DWW Mod*

One take on the PMMM:










and and stock...


----------



## wotwot88 (Oct 12, 2009)

...


----------



## JohnnyHT (Sep 10, 2011)

Long time lurker...first time poster:


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: SKX007 DWW Mod*
















Bead blasted by MCWW
Red plongeur hands by MCWW
Dagaz bund dial, stealth bezel insert, and AR sapphire from Jake B


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## D1JBS (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## smalls (Jun 9, 2008)




----------



## strongblackcoffee (Jul 29, 2010)

smalls said:


>


Aaah, brown leather straps. And Hirsch no less. Love it! And it really suits this SKX007!


----------



## curt941 (May 3, 2011)

*Re: SKX007 DWW Mod*

Love this watch, only thing I would have done differently is gone with a all black chapter ring perhaps. 


pbj204 said:


> View attachment 522532


----------



## garzanium (Mar 9, 2011)

Finally got the watch the way I wanted it..love it.
Yobokies hammer
Orange second hand




























Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## angtfuz (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## TerraK (Mar 11, 2011)

T_T


I cannot show my 011 

D:


----------



## michaelenzo (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: SKX007 DWW Mod*



Belokan said:


> My SKX007 from Yobokies:
> 
> My SKX009 "self made" this morning (my very 1st mod):


The blue one is simply stunning, may I ask the how to make a similar one?


----------



## sumo007 (May 12, 2011)

moded with jake's insert & harold's hands set.


----------



## watchfreak2003 (Feb 11, 2006)

Kermit :-d


----------



## watch.aholic (Jan 19, 2011)

sumo007 said:


> moded with jake's insert & harold's hands set.
> View attachment 526452


This is awesome......You forgot to mention the chapter ring mod. Looks so sporty.


----------



## sumo007 (May 12, 2011)

This is awesome......You forgot to mention the chapter ring mod. Looks so sporty. [/QUOTE]

Thanks ,this chapter ring from Jake B.


----------



## ndmx52 (Aug 16, 2011)

lam1611 said:


>


Where do I find this band!?! :-!


----------



## Bongo Boy (Apr 21, 2011)

This one just in today from Jake. I wanted an austere moderately-sized waterproof with a hand-windable action, and that's what was delivered.

Sometime back I liberated an 007 in excellent condition on eBay for $85 or something, then sent to Jake who installed dial, hands, crystal, insert, click ring, matte black chapter, 6R15 movement and nifty crown. Pretty much everything I needed, and nuttin' I don't. Thanks to JB's skill and patience, Plain Jane is arrived:




























The watch has more 2011 air travel than I do, by quite a wide margin.


----------



## watch.aholic (Jan 19, 2011)

^^^^ That looks really nice......However your rubber band seems like it's a dust magnet......


----------



## watchfreak2003 (Feb 11, 2006)

New mod.
Discreet - almost boring! :-s

ZZZZ zzz ZZZ zzz


----------



## jobryan (Apr 27, 2010)

drt said:


>


Can someone tell me what strap this is, or what kind of strap it is? I plan on buying a 007 and i want a strap like this.


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

jobryan said:


> Can someone tell me what strap this is, or what kind of strap it is? I plan on buying a 007 and i want a strap like this.


Looks like the type of 2-piece, nylon kevlar strap sold through CountyComm.com


----------



## James Gond (Dec 15, 2009)

This is the cousins of 007/009. Bullets brother... (SKXA53 & SKXA55)


----------



## Belokan (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: SKX007 DWW Mod*



michaelenzo said:


> The blue one is simply stunning, may I ask the how to make a similar one?


Sorry for sooooo late answer :'(

Base is SKX009. The white dial comes from Harold (Yobokies), hands (all 3) and insert come from Jake (10watches). Chapter ring comes from Harold or Jake.
NATO from random ebayer.

I've had to salvage it as I need the case for another mod I'm working on, but as soon as I'll find another second hand 007/009 I'll rebuild it as I liked it too


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

*Re: SKX007 DWW Mod*








just traded my wjean with bendable ends out for a wider wjean with solids.. they stick out a bit but it's something i can get used to im sure. i really like the 007 the way i have it now with the sapph.. im not sure if i want to go any further.


----------



## Cigano (Nov 10, 2010)

Hello dear colleagues, I am Brazilian, and a novice here, although I have registered myself for some time, but before that, whenever I visited the forum, he is great and well commented in the forum I go to Brazil because it is quite extensive for to monitor daily.

Here is a picture of my first posting in the forum, the photo is the newest member of my humble collection.























































This is my Seiko SKX009,

I won a gift from a close friend of the Brazilian FRM forum where I participate.

Dear colleagues, congratulations on the beautiful clocks, each one more beautiful than the other!

Regards,
Cigano!


----------



## kamchuan (Oct 17, 2011)

Just to share, my daily beater, overhauled and modded with a dagaz dial, yobokies AR dome sapphire, and plongeur hands.

 quite happy now


----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)

Just arrived today, think it looks pretty sweet on a Wjean mesh.


----------



## Bongo Boy (Apr 21, 2011)

savedbythebell said:


> Just arrived today, think it looks pretty sweet on a Wjean mesh.


This is not a matter of opinion! It IS sweet!!! Very, very nice setup.


----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)

Cheers, Im very happy with it, a great looking piece for very little outlay and I dont have to worry out it!


----------



## Belokan (Sep 2, 2011)

My freshly modded SKX009 (called SUB009 now):


----------



## chriswalkerband (Feb 6, 2011)

I will post better pics when I get to my camera...for now a phone pic of my SKX007 on isofrane! Just got it today and couldn't be happier!!









I've found my daily!


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## American Eagle (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## lukkluj (Oct 31, 2009)

Just arrived... I'm very happy  I have already couple of G-shocks, some vintage electronic Casios, one really rare vintage electronic Citizen, simple quartz Tissot but this is the first automatic watch. And I have the hunch this will not stop here 

At the moment I'm thinking about purchasing Oyster bracelet from Amazon (but I'm open for other advice as long as shop ships internationally).


----------



## Redcoat1 (Jul 14, 2010)

I and hundreds of others on here will recommend the WJean Super Oyster II with sold endlinks. Here's my recently received example on my SKX173 (US cousin to the SKX007), and William will ship internationally. Funny, I also received my SKX007 yesterday and I'm wearing mine on a grey NATO today.


----------



## cptdean (Sep 30, 2008)

SKX007 on 20mm braided NATO.


----------



## Bongo Boy (Apr 21, 2011)

Redcoat1 said:


> I and hundreds of others on here will recommend the WJean Super Oyster II with sold endlinks.


Concur. It's a rock-solid bracelet and IMO one of those rare products where you feel you've spent your money wisely. Well, 'wisely' in the bigger context of squandering discretionary resources on pointless watch-related toys, anyway.


----------



## vintageguy (Mar 22, 2009)

my SKX009 modified by our own Jake B.


----------



## krisstoffer (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## sumo007 (May 12, 2011)

My latest mod collection.


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

love that one.. the red is so symmetrical.. really clean


----------



## meatball (Nov 5, 2011)

stock on black / grey / orange nato. love this combi.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

sumo007 said:


> moded with jake's insert & harold's hands set.


Where is the strap from?

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## ongkybeta (Aug 4, 2011)

such a looker with nato straps. this is my current favourite combination


----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)

Wore this combo on my Recent vacation in Australia.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

The orange strip on that Zulu strap goes great with the hint of orange printed on the dial.

I should have included one in my last County Comm order. But they were sold out of that strap in the 22mm version.


----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)

I originally ordered that Zulu for my PO, but it looks much better on the 007.


----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)

Bringing the thread back alive, I just acquired this a few days ago.


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)




----------



## vjlax18 (Nov 16, 2011)

My 2 SKX007's


----------



## strix (Jan 22, 2011)

Just finished my 007 soxa mod













































































































and soxa on shark mesh


----------



## w4kz (Jan 12, 2011)

mine say hi b-)


----------



## Sail944 (Nov 19, 2011)

krisstoffer said:


>


I really like the Kermit! Any photos of it on the wrist?


----------



## James Gond (Dec 15, 2009)

My SKX011J......... Fresh and orange........


----------



## nmadd (Aug 9, 2011)

I have to stop coming to this thread! There are 5 watches on this page that I want now. o|


----------



## rob.winter (Oct 30, 2010)

My SKX171


----------



## lsettle (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## Belokan (Sep 2, 2011)

Hello,

Here's my newly modded SKX007:



I've made a "making-off" if you're interested : https://www.watchuseek.com/f365/skx007-customization-step-step-614489.html


----------



## krisstoffer (Aug 19, 2010)

Sail944 said:


> I really like the Kermit! Any photos of it on the wrist?


Sorry, gave it to my gf, and I'm not gonna put up pics of here


----------



## rayaring (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## dogboy (Jul 27, 2007)

lsettle said:


> View attachment 565072


I really need to pick one of those up. Truly an awesome combination. If it only had a 007 second hand, it would be perfect.



rayaring said:


>


THAT really POPS!


----------



## Belokan (Sep 2, 2011)

My last mods:


----------



## Verderer (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi folks, I got two SKX mods:









Since this photo, I've replaced the Jubilee bracelet with Jean's Super Oyster II one which has the end links from Yobokies Evo bracelet.


----------



## Torrefies (Nov 1, 2011)

I got my first Seiko in the mail yesterday! b-) Still trying to decide between the bracelet and the Nato.


----------



## Vincent Kolakowski (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## Kyiku (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## olofce (Dec 7, 2011)

skx007 on Rios 1931 Louisiana Crocodile


----------



## hawgorn (Dec 5, 2011)

Long time lurker here. My new EDC combo as of today after my trusty Amphibian broke for the third time a few weeks ago. I also got a couple of Nato straps (black & black/grey-Bond) to go with the 007.


----------



## scdone123 (Apr 29, 2010)

One mod hommage to motorcicle driver watches (12 are at 1 o´clock) with dial and hands from yobokies, generic insert end plexi from Certina










And a classic


----------



## dogboy (Jul 27, 2007)

scdone123 said:


> One mod hommage to motorcicle driver watches (12 are at 1 o´clock) with dial and hands from yobokies, generic insert end plexi from Certina


Looks nice, but THAT would give me a HEAD-ACHE! The angular offset' that is


----------



## Vincent Kolakowski (Dec 6, 2011)

New bracelet, thanks Yobokies.


----------



## J S Machine (Dec 7, 2007)

Anybody know where Harold (Yobokies) is located? I was exchanging emails with him this morning and he suddenly stopped replying. I'm in the states, and I figure if he is overseas he is probably sleeping lol. As soon as I get tthe details ironed out, I'll have a 007 J model with a hammer bracelet on the way


----------



## nmadd (Aug 9, 2011)

J S Machine said:


> Anybody know where Harold (Yobokies) is located? I was exchanging emails with him this morning and he suddenly stopped replying. I'm in the states, and I figure if he is overseas he is probably sleeping lol. As soon as I get tthe details ironed out, I'll have a 007 J model with a hammer bracelet on the way


His email address would indicate he is in Hong Kong. 

Enjoy your new watch!


----------



## eskerbillion (Jan 26, 2009)

Back in September I gave my SKX007 (with SKX171 bezel) to my brother. He loves it! I was missing it so now it's been replaced by this SKX171, which I've put on Wjean28's 22mm Marine Master strap:


----------



## Akira pS (Nov 20, 2011)

Hello, from Brazil :-d (skx009J and skx007K)


----------



## pcmxa (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## JGE (May 8, 2011)

scdone123 said:


> One mod hommage to motorcicle driver watches (12 are at 1 o´clock) with dial and hands from yobokies, generic insert end plexi from Certina


Really like this mod but what is the purpose of the offset. Best guess is with your hand on the bar the 12 set at the 1 position would be at an easier viewing angle, sorry if that doesn't make sense. Nice watch anyways.


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)




----------



## Bongo Boy (Apr 21, 2011)

A near-mint, near-stock unit just arrived yesterday. I believe the wjean oyster bracelet is an older model, just two micro-adjustment holes rather than the new 4-hole model. Everything in out-of-the-box condition, and a non-stock seconds hand, of course. I'm thinking this particular example will not see any further mods while I'm fortunate enough to own it.


----------



## autofiend (May 31, 2009)

My 007 on a gray Zulu. I bought mine with the jubilee bracelet. I contemplated flipping the watch until I put it on the Zulu. Now it feels like a long lost friend. I really can't stand the stock jubilee. IMO, it cheapens the watch.


----------



## Redcoat1 (Jul 14, 2010)

Nice score! I had my eye on that one when it was on the bay last week. Can't mistake that second hand.



Bongo Boy said:


> A near-mint, near-stock unit just arrived yesterday. I believe the wjean oyster bracelet is an older model, just two micro-adjustment holes rather than the new 4-hole model. Everything in out-of-the-box condition, and a non-stock seconds hand, of course. I'm thinking this particular example will not see any further mods while I'm fortunate enough to own it.


----------



## Chuxx (Dec 17, 2010)

I can't show mine off yet as i haven't officially received it. It's an SKX007, and a gift from my wife. I couldn't help but have a sneeky peek with my son earlier today. Having finally seen the 007 in the flesh, i can see what the fuss is all about. Its a great looking watch and i can't wait to get it. Soon as i do i will Show it off as the thread suggests.


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

WJean Super Oyster, and a Yobokies GMT insert. IMHO it is now perfect.


----------



## nmadd (Aug 9, 2011)

Really nice Mike.


----------



## Bongo Boy (Apr 21, 2011)

mike120 said:


> WJean Super Oyster, and a Yobokies GMT insert. IMHO it is now perfect.


That IS a sweet insert and overall setup. Very, very nice.


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

nmadd said:


> Really nice Mike.





Bongo Boy said:


> That IS a sweet insert and overall setup. Very, very nice.


Thanks guys!! It took me a while to figure out what I wanted, but I am happy that I took my time and got it right!


----------



## Bongo Boy (Apr 21, 2011)

Chuxx said:


> Having finally seen the 007 in the flesh, i can see what the fuss is all about.


 Congratulations! Yes, to me it's one of the many Seikos that doesn't often pop out of the page when seen in most online, stock advertising photos. Not until you either handle it or see a flattering photo can you appreciate it's handsome finish and satisfying heft. Here's another shot of the Pretty Much Stock SKX, repeated here for documentary completeness:


----------



## Chuxx (Dec 17, 2010)

Bongo Boy said:


> Congratulations! Yes, to me it's one of the many Seikos that doesn't often pop out of the page when seen in most online, stock advertising photos. Not until you either handle it or see a flattering photo can you appreciate it's handsome finish and satisfying heft. Here's another shot of the Pretty Much Stock SKX, repeated here for documentary completeness:


Thanks! This is another example of the kind of shots that made it impossible to resist acquiring one of these watches. That bracelet goes so well with the watch. Mine is arriving on a rubber strap, but i'm sure i'll be experimenting with other straps before long.


----------



## Swingline888 (Sep 8, 2011)

Just ordered mine today! Pictures upon arrival!


----------



## jxavier (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## uspopo (May 21, 2007)

Jake UDT Froggie/Combat Rock and Yobokies PMMM/171 with MCWW sterile chapter ring..


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## SlowTwitch (Dec 16, 2011)

No pics yet, but just ordered my 009 and a bond nato strap. Any tips for breaking in the watch? This is my first automatic and IIRC there are tips to help break in a new automatic watch. Please keep the pics coming!!

-Army Strong-


----------



## RedneckVostokGuy (Nov 23, 2011)

My new SKX009!










Totally stock, and with a 22mm Super Jubilee mounted... The simplest things are always the finest!


----------



## Akira pS (Nov 20, 2011)

skx 009J


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Technically, a pic of my SXK007: =)


----------



## J S Machine (Dec 7, 2007)

Here's my J model. I got it from Harold (Yabokies). It also has a hammer band from him as well. Great guy to deal with and super fast shipping. I couldn't be happier with this, thanks for all the recommendations from people here on the forum


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

J S Machine said:


> Here's my J model. I got it from Harold (Yabokies). It also has a hammer band from him as well. Great guy to deal with and super fast shipping. I couldn't be happier with this, thanks for all the recommendations from people here on the forum


Harold's a good guy, and fellow modder here in HK, but his name's actually "Yobokies"... See if you can guess the meaning. ;-)


----------



## Chuxx (Dec 17, 2010)

It's finally here. I don't know about others but i find the rubber strap a bit uncomfortable after a while on the wrist. Gonna try a Nato, and hope to add a super oyster bracelet to the collection too.


----------



## Belokan (Sep 2, 2011)

Here's my 2011 production:





Happy new year !


----------



## pasti78 (Jun 25, 2011)

Nice collection... The best one for me is first on the left 

My SKX009:









and together with wife`s Citizen:


----------



## onetruth (Jan 1, 2012)

My story.. I've had a Seiko Chrono 7T32-6E00 (black face) since 93-ish, which has had the original jubilee band switched out a few times with a Seiko white threaded leather band that I would pick up a local Seiko dealer in Yokosuka, Japan, while stationed there. It's been my daily beater for most of that time. I've had to replace the battery and crystal a few times since then. Recently, I've been wearing a G-Shock (Navy/Yellow) but I switch back and forth between it and a few other Seikos I own (none worth mentioning). 

For some reason within the last month the batteries have started dying on my various watches. Having a discussion recently with a co-worker regarding autowinding and self winding watches and not wanting to have to hassel with replacing batteries any longer; New Years Eve I started searching for a good one and all my googling brought me here. 

Long story short I just ordered a SKX007K from CreationWatches on the 1st and it's tracking to be delivered on the 4th. I also ordered leather band off Ebay similar to the one I would buy for my other Seiko. So I'm pretty excited to be getting both this week (hopefully). 

I'll post pictures once I get them. Looking forward to reading more about them and potentially modding them while I'm a member here. 

--
BC


----------



## Satya (Jan 3, 2012)

First post in this forum,

my skx007


----------



## dogman (Nov 25, 2011)

My 007 with the first of its planned mods...


----------



## ryben (Aug 7, 2011)

Jake B said:


> Harold's a good guy, and fellow modder here in HK, but his name's actually "Yobokies"... See if you can guess the meaning. ;-)


Jake, any chance you'll offer the superdome kits again?

Cheers


----------



## dogman (Nov 25, 2011)

ryben said:


> Jake, any chance you'll offer the superdome kits again?
> 
> Cheers


I sent him an email 2 days ago...he has none at the moment.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Aww, the superdomes aren't available anymore? Or currently? Bust. Glad I got mine a year ago. =)

My latest mod idea is as such: an example of what Seiko could do to upgrade the current SKX007. I don't think I'd be having one made, but I think about it in my head a lot (a very bad thing, lol). 

Start with a base model SKX007. Add superdome glass and bezel insert. The bezel could be either stock or triple grip, whichever struck you, but the stock one would really keep with the spirit of the mod I guess. haha. I'm imagining 2 hand options: either stick with the stock chromed hands but add a marinemaster-style second hand (someone has posted this mod very recently, I think on the last page; just the second hand changed changes the feel of the watch!), OR swapping the chrome minute/hour hands with white SKX hands (as I've seen on a Caesar). Black day/date in English/Kanji would top it off. That'd just be so rad. I have this thing about mods that *could* be stock. I wish someone could put this together just so I can see it! There could actually be two variations... if you swapped in a SKX171 dial and used the chromed hands, and one where you kept the 007 dial and teamed it with the white SKX hands. Both of those would look killer.


----------



## charlieboy89 (Dec 21, 2011)

my turn, got this yesterday. enjoying it! rubber strap is pretty good if you ask me.

Taken with HTC Desire:


----------



## koiom (Dec 9, 2011)

rally action


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

timetellinnoob said:


> Aww, the superdomes aren't available anymore? Or currently? Bust. Glad I got mine a year ago. =)
> 
> My latest mod idea is as such: an example of what Seiko could do to upgrade the current SKX007. I don't think I'd be having one made, but I think about it in my head a lot (a very bad thing, lol).


Update:

I come to warn you of the consequences of using your imagination! I specifically stated I wouldn't be getting one, 3 days ago, and already I've changed my mind and have been seeking out the parts. Though, I'm not going with a whole new watch, just having my stock SKX modded. I swore I'd always keep it stock, but this mod moved me _that_ much. I'm skipping the superdome kit (but not out of the question if the kit becomes available again in the future), but I'm going with white SKX hands (keeping the stock second hand which is already white and black), and black day/date. It's the tiniest of changes, to just slightly tweak the look of the SKX. I can't wait to be able to post bad cell phone pics of this!


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)

SKKX007J mod ("Poor mans SBDX003") on bracelet and isofrane,


----------



## Akira pS (Nov 20, 2011)

Coffe break...


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

Great watches in this thread!

I have to quick questions. First, the letters on the 007 dial "Diver's 200m", are they red or orange? Which nato would look better, one with a red stripe or one with an orange stripe?

Second, give me your opinion on this...









With this:









or this:









It would be my first 007 and my first modded watch... to be used in the office and on weekends. What do you think?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Honestly, I find it to be a reddish-orange color. I'm pretty sure red or orange accents would both look good with it. Your eye would be tricked into thinking it matches either way.


----------



## Bluedun (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## timeparadox (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)




----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)

The SKX009. Perhaps the best watch of all time!


----------



## dogman (Nov 25, 2011)

My UDT-SUB SKX007:


----------



## Torrefies (Nov 1, 2011)

The 007 lume is great for glowbowling!!! |>|>|>


----------



## Hoopster (Apr 25, 2011)

Blue AR domed sapphire and accidentally blacked out chapter ring I installed on my brother's skx007:


----------



## maxwas (Dec 3, 2011)

Here you go...


----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)

dogman said:


> My UDT-SUB SKX007:


Beautiful mod. IMHO I think it would look better on a bracelet though.


----------



## onetruth (Jan 1, 2012)

I received my 007 on Monday, but I was not able to open it until today. Me likey.


----------



## TheNightsWatch (Dec 4, 2011)

If anyone has an SKX007 on the stock bracelet that they want to trade for a 5 week old Orient Black Mako + cash, please let me know.


----------



## dogman (Nov 25, 2011)

johnj said:


> Beautiful mod. IMHO I think it would look better on a bracelet though.


Thanks, here it is on wjean II:


----------



## TONY M (Oct 4, 2011)

Stock SKX007 on Oyster from today.









Tony


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

My first 007. In the air right now! Can't wait!

(Pic borrowed from Belokan hope that's ok) 









Sent Via Tapatalk


----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)

dogman said:


> Thanks, here it is on wjean II:


Very Nice!


----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)

I really think the SKX007,9 is the coolest watch of all time....


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

My modded SKX


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

SKX399. Sorry.


----------



## Lostinthewoods (Jan 11, 2012)

This came on Friday. Haven't taken it off since. Have two more used 007's on the way that I plan on modding.


----------



## Jimi182 (Jun 19, 2011)

Looks great on that strap


----------



## TONY M (Oct 4, 2011)

SKX00*x* brothers.









Tony


----------



## fluffy (Aug 26, 2011)

here's mine


----------



## jack3630 (Feb 15, 2006)

Hello!
Here is my SKX007 with 3 modifications: sapphire crystal, second hand and original flat rubber strap. Modded by Rob van Herpt / monsterwatches.nl.









Daniel


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

PMMM!


----------



## eskerbillion (Jan 26, 2009)

SKX171 with SKX007 bezel, on a Wjean28 Marine Master style strap.


----------



## RhinoChaser808 (Nov 1, 2011)

I ordered this from Yobokies. Here is a pic he sent after the build.
Every good thing people have said about his service is true.


----------



## RhinoChaser808 (Nov 1, 2011)

Same watch from above.
Yobokies 007 with PMMM dial, aluminum chapter ring, AR coated domed sapphire, sword hands on a W. Jean TypeII super oyster.

I plan on switching the hands out to PMMM style and dropping the whole thing into a superdome 007 when Jake B gets them available again.


----------



## KawaiL (Jan 28, 2012)

Here is mine =)


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I can't wait to get my two SKX's back from modding and get pics up. Big gap in my collection with those two gone... =/


----------



## milo dinosaur (Mar 18, 2011)

My daily beater watch.. Full of battle scars, just realised the lume pip fell off yesterday, got a scratch on the hardlex last week and dropped it on tiled floor last month, hence the dent on the left side.. Despite all that, it's still my number one watch at the moment!


----------



## canteaus (Nov 3, 2011)

RhinoChaser808 said:


> I ordered this from Yobokies. Here is a pic he sent after the build.
> Every good thing people have said about his service is true.


Sexy AR.


----------



## Chuxx (Dec 17, 2010)

My 007 on a recently acquired Nato.


----------



## serdal23 (May 15, 2011)

Here is my SKX007J I picked up yesterday evening:



















Capt. Serdal


----------



## Sampaio (May 9, 2011)

Very close to Rhinochase808 but with diferent bezel, PO Style, and different hands.
The hands really bring the watch to a different level, the white hour and second hands with the silver minute hand in between really made the difference. The way the minute arrow tip covers the white and chrome markers is amazing! Really looks the way it should be from factory.
Cant put this one for sale! I would regret for life...


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

Really love that dial.... when I ordered my PMMM it was not available, unfortunately. However, the dial of the SKX171 does look awesome too!


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)

On Oyster,


----------



## perdedor (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Back from modding! Thanks to JakeB and Harold for supplying parts, and a huge thanks to my mystery modder (Who also helped with a part). You know who you are.








007 sporting new hands and movement. I didn't take into account the dial more being more grey than black, but I _love_ the black movement in there.








PMMM sporting a 171 dial and my new $6 Maratac Elite black stitch strap (which so happened to arrive yesterday as well). It's a mix of class and simplicity.


----------



## ChrisTopherloaf (Jul 16, 2011)

sumo007 said:


> moded with jake's insert & harold's hands set.
> View attachment 526452


Does anybody know what strap this is? HR perhaps???


----------



## Dantas (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm trying. Still learning...


----------



## freedomj (May 14, 2010)

Sleepy 009









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smalls (Jun 9, 2008)

The family


----------



## flyingpicasso (Jun 28, 2010)

smalls said:


> The family


Very nice! How you you find the size and wearability of the 007 as compared to the OM?


----------



## fastward (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## smalls (Jun 9, 2008)

flyingpicasso said:


> Very nice! How you you find the size and wearability of the 007 as compared to the OM?


As you can see I love the skx case! But the monster is also super comfortable. Monster on watchadoo is a hard combo to beat for comfort. They wear about the same size wise with maybe a slight edge to the monster. I may can dig up some wrist shots.


----------



## tanwill (Jun 15, 2010)

Here's mine collection !
Consist of SKX, 7002, and 6309 and monster.


----------



## gregg.masnick (Feb 6, 2012)

A little reluctant to follow such an impressive collection, but what the heck...here's mine


----------



## Maverick888 (Dec 17, 2011)

Here's mine on a Hirsch Liberty. I think it rocks on a thick brown leather.


----------



## Gaffle (Feb 6, 2012)

midshipman01 said:


> Barely recognizable, but a 007 nontheless! Flieger dial, black chapter ring, new hands, white nato, and sapphire.


This is one of my favorites. The dial is just so easy to read. Curious about the amount of lume on the dial for night viewing.

Only changes for me are the hands/hand coloring. Throw on a president or super oyster and I'm set.


----------



## mmggoleaaa01 (Feb 13, 2012)

Very nice, love the blue. Is that Noah's Carribean Blue Soxa dial? I looks a lot deeper blue against the black chapter ring and bezel insert than on his website.


----------



## EdwardChen (Jan 9, 2012)

tanwill said:


> Here's mine collection !
> Consist of SKX, 7002, and 6309 and monster.


Is that a Black Bullet in there? I'm very jealous, I've been wanting one since I first laid eyes on it.

And here's my 009 that came in the mail today!


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

Put the Di-Modell Rally Racing strap I got in yesterday from Kenny (freda watch straps) on my Seiko 007. Think it gives it a cool retro look.


----------



## curt941 (May 3, 2011)




----------



## tanwill (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeap, its a black bullet.
nice 009 u have there.



EdwardChen said:


> Is that a Black Bullet in there? I'm very jealous, I've been wanting one since I first laid eyes on it.
> 
> And here's my 009 that came in the mail today!
> 
> View attachment 626296


----------



## gunga (Sep 21, 2011)

Gaffle said:


> This is one of my favorites. The dial is just so easy to read. Curious about the amount of lume on the dial for night viewing.
> 
> Only changes for me are the hands/hand coloring. Throw on a president or super oyster and I'm set.


Woah. Where is that fleiger dial from? Love it.


----------



## hawgorn (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## tanwill (Jun 15, 2010)

Here is a bunch of "oranges".


----------



## mattanderson (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Just finished this Soxa mod

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Better pics


----------



## superflask (Feb 25, 2012)

Here's mine with a Hirsch Liberty black strap


----------



## Satya (Jan 3, 2012)

my 007


----------



## fluffy (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi,

The domed crystal you have on, where did you get it from? I'm guessing either harold or jake?

Cheers.


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

fluffy said:


> Hi,
> 
> The domed crystal you have on, where did you get it from? I'm guessing either harold or jake?
> 
> Cheers.


Fluffy if your talking to
Me I got it from Harold


----------



## ChaseT (May 31, 2010)

koiom said:


> rally action


koiom,

What is the bezel you have on yours? It looks nice.


----------



## placebo (Feb 8, 2012)

havent mod anything yet on the 007...


----------



## 2stime (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi Guys,

i'd like to know what do you think about this video... i've made it some day ago..

2S Time - SEIKO SKX007K2 Jubilee Mens Watch Automatic 200m Dive Watch Stainless steel - YouTube

_I'll wait for your comments,

thanks_


----------



## Jimi182 (Jun 19, 2011)

2stime said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> i'd like to know what do you think about this video... i've made it some day ago..
> 
> ...


Nice vid


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

My take on the Seiko Soxa. Thanks to Jake and Harold.

I'm having the dial, hands and bezel relumed in aqua blue lume


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

2stime said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> i'd like to know what do you think about this video... i've made it some day ago..


I watched the video.
It made me reflect on my life. 
It made me think about my goals, my achievements and my legacy... about my time spent here on this earth and the footprint I'll leave behind.

It made me

*want*

_to buy a watch.
_

;-)

Nice work, smooth editing and great flow. I like it.


----------



## dominiksi (Dec 21, 2008)

Just finished my first mod, but unfortunately with only 3 hours of sleep and in a hurry to finish it I did not alined chapter ring correctly, so I will have to take it apart again. I replace the dial, seconds hand, bezel, and I replaced the old scratched hardlex crystal with a new one. Also I am thinking about either getting retro razor watch band or a leather strap. Forgot about a see through case back as well.


----------



## orange_octopus (Feb 29, 2012)

Sup guys, I'm new round these parts but I must say I do enjoy this thread - constantly giving me ideas with what Id like to do with my skx011 [got an evo S on the way from harold and a 007 bezel insert off ebay]. Will def post pics here once its complete!

The only problem is that although I just ordered it yesterday from skywatches, I wont be receiving it soon due to them shipping it to Australia while I'm sitting here rather annoyed in Malaysia. Despite numerous emails in which i specified shipment to me here in Malaysia they sent it to my secondary paypal address (in aus) I've contacted them hopefully they can get fedex to stop it in its tracks n re-direct it here... Was so excited about getting my first real watch soon but now it seems that wont be quite so.

But in the mean time, show me some orange  ..please


----------



## mlofty72 (Mar 4, 2012)

First Seiko. Skx007k, just arrived. On Bond Maratec Zulu. First of many to come. Next stop Orange Monster...


----------



## fluffy (Aug 26, 2011)

snpr9696 said:


> Fluffy if your talking to
> Me I got it from Harold


Yea, the question was for you;p thanks mate!


----------



## MountainMedic (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: SKX007 DWW Mod*



pbj204 said:


> View attachment 522532
> 
> View attachment 526146
> 
> ...


Absolutely beautiful. I've been trying to design the perfect SKX007 mod to do through Dagaz/Jake B. I'm thinking of doing something just like this, but perhaps with a different bezel insert. Is the stealth insert flush with the superdome? It looks slightly elevated. Are there any bezel inserts that are both flat and would be flush with the sapphire? Thanks.


----------



## EricEst1978 (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: SKX007 DWW Mod*















Arrived over the weekend--hope to have the bracelet sized today so I can start wearing it ASAP.


----------



## EricEst1978 (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: SKX007 DWW Mod*

last 2--sized last night, and on my wrist today.


----------



## LambChopFamily (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: SKX007 DWW Mod*

Hello Seiko Owners,

I am new to Seiko.

Can someone help me out to post here or pm me harold or jake contact details or if they have a website.

Many Thanks Guys


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

LambChopFamily said:


> Hello Seiko Owners,
> 
> I am new to Seiko.
> 
> ...


Harold only uses a photobucket account. Try yobokies. It's seikoboy spelled backwards.
Jake is 10watches.com


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

EricEst1978 said:


> last 2--sized last night, and on my wrist today.
> 
> View attachment 644486
> View attachment 644487


Such a classic. Love mine


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

Jraul7 said:


> Great watches in this thread!
> 
> I have to quick questions. First, the letters on the 007 dial "Diver's 200m", are they red or orange? Which nato would look better, one with a red stripe or one with an orange stripe?
> 
> ...


Definitely the second one down imo. Where did you find the orange wasp anyway? I HAVE to get one now!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I guess I'll ask here before starting a new thread, but given it's the SKX thread... is there anyone who has this nylon strap from Tungchoy? I've only ever seen this strap on their site, nowhere else. I'm wanting to see some shots of someone's SKX in one of them. And general feedback. How it feels, is it high-quality?

this strap:

22mm Double Layer Nylon strap Design for SEIKO SKX007, 009, 011

It would also fit other 22mm watches with the same lug distance. I'm not really a bund strap kinda guy, nor am I very big on fat/wide 'cuff' watches (I had a couple Fossils like that, 10 years ago), but this appeals to me just the same. That's what it kind of reminds me of, the SKX's take on an 'extreme' strap haha.

But also, this:








SKX007 mod, Loy's 700s on Yobokies Oyster, SKXPMMM


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi All,

Just a quick one to share my all-time favourite look in Seiko divers ........ my Project X / Pro Hunter style 007, courtesy of Harold (DLC and Domed Sapphire), and Jake (Heavy duty Olive PVD Zulu). Perfection !!!!!

Regards,


----------



## hhwxcb8mn (Mar 12, 2012)

This is the combo that I'm getting, but the bracelet's coming separately and it's the 007K, but no matter there.


----------



## ryasja2009 (Jul 28, 2011)

yobokies mod on leather


----------



## gtxtom (Jan 28, 2012)

Just got my SKX009J today. Waiting on Yobokies Super Oyster bracelet. It's on the way!


SKX009J by gtxtom, on Flickr


----------



## ferrarif1fan (Dec 31, 2011)

mcw53 said:


> Here's my SKX173 (US version of the SKX007) on a Super Oyster with Harold's solid end links ...


I'm sort of new to this forum and tend to really like Citizen ana-digis. But I have to admit that the watch you show here is absolutely classic. I really like things that are bold, understated, and clean in design. Your watch is an excellent example. I may just have to pick up one of these Seiko divers. 

Robert


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

ferrarif1fan said:


> I'm sort of new to this forum and tend to really like Citizen ana-digis. But I have to admit that the watch you show here is absolutely classic. I really like things that are bold, understated, and clean in design. Your watch is an excellent example. I may just have to pick up one of these Seiko divers.
> 
> Robert


The 007 and its family members are, like you said, iconic in their understated, yet bold designs. You most likely won't regret choosing a 007 or something similar as your first Seiko; the watch is packed with personality and value for an affordable, arguably one of the best autos at its price point. Drop in a Super Oyster bracelet from Harold or WJean, and you've got a watch that feels substantially more expensive.


----------



## orange_octopus (Feb 29, 2012)

My first Seiko and automatic!
















Just got this on Monday and it has been keeping exceptional time. I don't know if I'm checking it with the right place (timeanddate.com) but over the last 3 mornings i found +2 sec, NO change, +2 sec. Been wearing it all day and have it lying on its side overnight. Only on the first night did I leave it face up and it lost a full hour but I suppose I didn't wear it much that day and it wasnt properly wound up?

Anyways I'd been lurking this forum on my quest to find a good watch (this is an absolutely great place, I've learned a lot) and I've definately caught the bug. I spend more time looking at my watch than when I want to know the time, and I'm lovin it. Only thing is I am not a fan of this z22 rubber strap and have Harold's evo S oyster on the way! Next I think I'll be on the look for a nice dress watch on leather... or maybe a clean looking chronograph... or both..

edit: excuse the rubbish phone camera photos..


----------



## anbu (Feb 8, 2012)

Which Super oyster bracelet to get from, harold (evo s) or wjean (type ll)? I can't seem to decide. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

anbu said:


> Which Super oyster bracelet to get from, harold (evo s) or wjean (type ll)? I can't seem to decide. Thanks in advance.


I've read that the two bracelets are the same, but there is a slight, tiny problem with wJean's. The endlinks on his aren't flush against the lugs.


----------



## cmar-ireland (Nov 6, 2011)

Just got this today from Rob at monsterwatches.nl


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

2 of mine:


















missing in pics is a 009 and a modded SKX....


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

What? No SKX173 love here? Well I throw mine in the mix here for review.........stealth dial in lava rock black, C-3 plongeur hands from motorcity, new 7s26B movement w/black day-date wheels, and maratac zulu 4 ring strap.


----------



## NABodie (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## SgtBatman (Jan 26, 2012)

You guys have some sweet watches! I'm waiting on my 007 to arrive this week.


----------



## ElScorcho (Jan 2, 2012)

Great, I was gonna go for the Mako next, but now I think I'll get one of these >.<


----------



## xands (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## lak19 (Mar 18, 2012)

Hey everyone! First post, first Seiko, first pics of my new 007. Have been looking at all the mods and may hang with this orig config as it's keeping really good time.


----------



## seikoskx (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## Mosport (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice photos fellas! Here's my SKX399 that a fellow WUS member helped make happen. Wrist time is with either WJean's 22mm MM style strap or Yobokies excellent Hammer bracelet and is rotated amongst a few other Seiko's. I'm considering the Superdome sapphire kit next...


----------



## Munchy (Jan 16, 2010)

edit


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

xands said:


> View attachment 657471


Am I crazy or is the DIVER'S 200m font thinner than it usually is on this watch? I'm trying to see if it's some kind of optical illusion, but to my naked eye, it's thinner.....


----------



## Munchy (Jan 16, 2010)

edit


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

Featuring new custom hands from Harold/Yobokies on a Zulu.

Love the black at the hand edges instead of the silver-feel like it's a bit of a better balance for the face.


----------



## seikoskx (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

RSDA said:


> Featuring new custom hands from Harold/Yobokies on a Zulu.
> 
> Love the black at the hand edges instead of the silver-feel like it's a bit of a better balance for the face.


Nice and subtle. I'm becoming a huge fan of stock SXK's modified _just slightly_. I recently had mine modded with white hands and a black day/date. Someone either higher on this page or low on the last page appears to have just swapped their chrome hands for gold hands. For some reason, these mods using stock parts really get me. Another good one is a stock SKX, and simply swapping the second hand with an aftermarket Marine Master/Sumo/Samurai second hand. Someone did that one a few pages back too. You basically retain the stock look, but add just that one miniscule touch that makes it yours. Changing the dials and hands and bezel inserts is still be cool and all that, transforming the watch completely. But I'm digging subtlety right now.


----------



## gtxtom (Jan 28, 2012)

Here's my new 009J with its older 7548 brother:


Automatic vs. Quartz by gtxtom, on Flickr


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

I've seen close to 12 pages of this thread and has not seen one SKX009 with aftermarket hands.... I'm looking specifically one with a red minute hand. Anyone seen anything like this?


----------



## dogboy (Jul 27, 2007)

Mosport said:


> Nice photos fellas! Here's my SKX399 that a fellow WUS member helped make happen. Wrist time is with either WJean's 22mm MM style strap or Yobokies excellent Hammer bracelet and is rotated amongst a few other Seiko's. I'm considering the Superdome sapphire kit next...


Grail! 
That is a real beauty!


----------



## nepaltnf (Feb 19, 2011)

Just finished my first basic mod of my 007, hands from MCWW, came in the mail this morning and excitedly installed them, with a steady hand of course! I went bit crazy last week and ordered a bunch of different faces and hands from 10watches and yobokies, but those parts will be here in a week or so, should provide a range of options and more photos for your viewing pleasure.

For now i am really enjoying the slight modification and how subtle it is. i have a feeling it might stay like this for a good while.

Was putting this watch together as a tool/diver watch option when I don't want to worry about my PO when traveling to the more petty crime prone areas of the world. I really love these 007s, great looking watch and very nicely built, great job Seiko!

Strap is a silver(?) Maratac g10.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Nice mod.

Strap looks O.D. green to me.


----------



## RichardC (Feb 20, 2010)

gtxtom said:


> Here's my new 009J with its older 7548 brother:
> 
> 
> Automatic vs. Quartz by gtxtom, on Flickr


That's a mighty fine 7548!


----------



## Goose (Mar 19, 2008)

SKX007J

I'm whittled down to two Seiko tickers. 
The Japan 007 will always be in my herd. 
Every WIS should have a 007 and Speedy.


----------



## ryben (Aug 7, 2011)

I was thinking of going PMMM but the more I see this watch the more I think that all it needs is a sapphire crystal and a super oyster with a marinemaster clasp. Definitely a classic!


----------



## jobryan (Apr 27, 2010)

It's been a while since I've been on this site but I somewhat recently acquired this piece so I thought I'd post it. Warning: photodump


----------



## Mark01 (Nov 12, 2008)

*Here's Mine*

Not original but they started life as 007's &009's


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi guys,
My 007 modded by Jake ...... on a heavy duty Zulu.


----------



## Joel_Cairo (Oct 25, 2009)

*Re: Here's Mine*

My Soxa Caribbean w/ 6105 hands


----------



## jalcas (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: Here's Mine*

Neither an 007 nor 009... but related. Its my SKX011 with Yobokie's sapphire and hands. Rubber strap is from ebay. One of those designed for the omega PO.


----------



## corten (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Here's Mine*

Nice! That is what I am looking for!


----------



## sumo007 (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Here's Mine*

mod 007.


----------



## dogboy (Jul 27, 2007)

phlabrooy said:


> Hi guys,
> My 007 modded by Jake ...... on a heavy duty Zulu.
> 
> View attachment 665373


That face is a mod I could really get into. I'd love to get that with sapphire crystal (which I suspect that is). Heck, I like that entire set up. The only thing I'd change for mine is to get skinny hands for both hour and minute. But that is just a personal preference. Overall, one of the best mods I've seen on here.

In fact, I just notice, the very next mod has hands like I'd want! I'm thinking I might have to look into this.


----------



## mattanderson (Oct 18, 2011)

SKX173 getting a little "action":


----------



## alraike (Mar 18, 2012)

I just ordered a SKX007 today in no small part thanks to this thread. Can't wait!


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi dogboy,

Thanks for the good words. 
The dial is a Dagaz Sea Explorer and yes, that is sapphire ! A 5.05mm thick Stealth Superdome in fact, with a gorgeous tan coloured tint to it. It's really great as it gives a subtle, vintage look to the dial. The insert is a stealth metallic charcoal sloped one to fit the superdome. The hands you liked, shown in the next post are 6105 hands. I believe those could make a great combination and mod.
Looks like you need to contact Jake, the Man !!!


Regards,


----------



## nifag (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: Here's Mine*

SKX007 on Zulu 







on Mesh


----------



## dogboy (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for the details, phlabrooy! Bookmarking this for reference!


----------



## Monty1 (Mar 15, 2012)

My SKX009 with Oyster bracelet


----------



## amnesia (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## aikon34 (Mar 18, 2012)

Hector the Cat and my new 007 on a black nato strap

Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

New Tungchoy bracelet....


----------



## Funkyman (Oct 22, 2011)

Here's my SKX007 on some NATO straps. Please feel free to critique my photos (but keep in mind that I used a $100 point and shoot camera ;-) ) as I really have no idea what I am doing (but keen to get the best possible photos with that camera)...


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

You're more than welcome, dogboy !!!!

Regards,


----------



## macleod1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

My girl is currently in love with your cat. 

-J


----------



## N&S (Jan 13, 2012)

I decided to copycat, pun intended, the picture taken by aikon. Only mine did not turn out that well since I'm sort of stuck with my cell phone camera at the moment and definitely not a good photographer. Oh well, here is Helge the cat and my SKX007K2.


----------



## seikoskx (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

Another Jake B special


----------



## ryanveater (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## angtfuz (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## ryanveater (Mar 27, 2012)

snpr9696 said:


> Just finished this Soxa mod
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD
> 
> Better pics


Well done sir...The mod work along with photography is stunning.


----------



## Joel_Cairo (Oct 25, 2009)

Took my brand new yobokies SM300 mod out to walk the dog today (more pix on the way) and had to snap a quick shot of it with this MG in my neighbor's driveway. Look how the lume matches the paintjob!













​


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi Joel_Cairo,

I really love that SM300 look. Been wanting to get one done for some time now ...... but with the black dial, and maybe Jake's new Milsub bezel insert ! Would really pop on a black nato.....

Regard's,


----------



## Joel_Cairo (Oct 25, 2009)

Yeah I more or less forgot to consider alternatives to the stock 007 bezel insert when I placed my order with Harold. In retrospect I might have explored some other options, but I'm happy with how this one turned out. This actually _is_ on yobokies' black circle-T 3-6-9 dial, the cellphone pictures just don't really capture the color that well (it's tough to take a picture of your wrist while holding an umbrella and a leash with a dog on it)



phlabrooy said:


> Hi Joel_Cairo,
> 
> I really love that SM300 look. Been wanting to get one done for some time now ...... but with the black dial, and maybe Jake's new Milsub bezel insert ! Would really pop on a black nato.....
> 
> Regard's,


----------



## macleod1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

The pic took well enough to make me want to go buy one. 

-J


----------



## mikery1985 (Apr 19, 2010)

Now that's COOL. Different!. Where did you get the green insert? I have a 7c43 and would like to have the flexibility to change the insert to something other than Pepsi, not that it isn't cool, too, but some flexibility is good too. Any help?


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: Here's Mine*

Pardon the dust. On a Crown & Buckle Windsor strap.


----------



## jur24 (Oct 19, 2009)

Is it that difficult to see SKX007/9s in their real habitat, that is, scuba diving!?


----------



## Manuel Garcia O'Kely (May 2, 2011)

I have a stock 009, so no photo needed, just wanted to say thanks for all the GREAT ideas here - some of you guys have great eye for design. I did glom onto the WJean Oyster bracelet, so I have one of those coming to replace the floppy jubilee.


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

PMMM and "Caribbean SKX"


----------



## ryanveater (Mar 27, 2012)

I just got my shark mesh bracelet in the mail about 3 hours ago...So I rushed home from the office and just got it sized and installed. The image is not the best, as it is very dim in the house, so black and white it is.


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Veatorious said:


> Well done sir...The mod work along with photography is stunning.


Thank you sir


----------



## curt941 (May 3, 2011)

I call this one the pumpkin

















Going to put a pepsi bezel on it soon









Waiting on watch to swap these parts into, and i'll use the Blue Planet Ocean style bezel insert from above.


----------



## Goose (Mar 19, 2008)

aikon34 said:


> Hector the Cat and my new 007 on a black nato strap
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using Tapatalk


Cool cat 

I like my SKX007J more each day...


----------



## pcmxa (Sep 4, 2011)

Modded SKX007 on a new Retro Razer bracelet.


----------



## seikoskx (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## strix (Jan 22, 2011)

.


----------



## heynicewatch (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks to all the information on this thread and the board in general, I picked up an SKX007 last week from Marc over at Long Island Watch. Thank you everyone for your awesome pics! Looking to pick up a few ZULU straps soon to switch it up.


----------



## nepaltnf (Feb 19, 2011)

some of the lives of my 007, i've really liked the near stock watch with the swapping of the hands, i bet it'll get back to that soon, but for now this first image is how i am wearing my 007, the silver face and striking orange is a nice departure from my other watches!


----------



## dogboy (Jul 27, 2007)

pcmxa said:


> View attachment 683763
> Modded SKX007 on a new Retro Razer bracelet.


Ooooo... I DO like that! Especially the red chapter ring(?).


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

nepaltnf said:


> some of the lives of my 007, i've really liked the near stock watch with the swapping of the hands, i bet it'll get back to that soon, but for now this first image is how i am wearing my 007, the silver face and striking orange is a nice departure from my other watches!
> 
> View attachment 685317


That's strikingly good-looking. Can I ask where you got the bezel and dial?


----------



## orange_octopus (Feb 29, 2012)

My skx011 on newly acquired super oyster. Sapphire & black plongeur hands arrived from Harold and going on next week!


----------



## curt941 (May 3, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> That's strikingly good-looking. Can I ask where you got the bezel and dial?


Dial is Yobokies, and I'm guessing the bezel insert is 10watches.com


----------



## Manuel Garcia O'Kely (May 2, 2011)

OK, Got the WJean Super Oyster for the SKX009. I now have THREE Oyster type watchbands. Notes on this one:

Polished link ends - now that surprised me, the ends of the links are polished but the faces are not. This matches the polished sides of the watch. NICE attention to detail. My Smiths Everest has a polished case but all brushed links.



















The solid end links [cost extra] are really a nice tight fit - I had to use a springbar tool to get in there and horse those pins into final seat. If you forgot to take off the plastic, you would NEVER get the band on.

Links are held with single ended screws and are nicely set, getting the FOUR links out that I needed to achieve fit was a simple matter, than and one pin on the microadjustment and it fits great.










And the clasp: It's got huge hinged sections and so it "Opens wide" - and uses both pushbutton release and has a flip over latch. Hard to imagine how hard it would be to have this open accidentally - and I have no idea how they got Seiko on there - is this actually a stock item???? I don't know. But what a nice finishing touch.










It is such a huge upgrade compared to the stock jubilee. And no real tools are required to effect the change.


----------



## curt941 (May 3, 2011)

Yeah, they use a standard 18mm or 20mm seiko clasp...it's not a fake if that's what you were worried about. |>


----------



## Manuel Garcia O'Kely (May 2, 2011)

curt941 said:


> Yeah, they use a standard 18mm or 20mm seiko clasp...it's not a fake if that's what you were worried about. |>


I guess it was more curious than worried, but I guess I missed it when I looked at the band. I'm not unhappy - it's a good design, much better than the stock jubilee clasp.


----------



## Submarin3r (Mar 20, 2012)

curt941 said:


> Dial is Yobokies, and I'm guessing the bezel insert is 10watches.com


I have the Yobokies dial and sword hands too. While the sword hands have great lume, the lume on the markers is almost non-existent -very disappointing. If I could do it again, I would get the SM300 dial from 10watches instead.


----------



## nepaltnf (Feb 19, 2011)

sure! the dial came from Yobokies and the Bezel from Dagaz, the only thing i'll say is the dial's lume is not very bright at all, might just take a while to charge up but the hands burn disproportionately brighter.


----------



## TimekeeperII (Nov 12, 2010)

Mine is in the mail!


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

Here's some of mine w/ a Zero II Stealth. None of which would have happened without Harold, Jake, Michael, Jack, Dave and Jay. Many thanks to the lot. Without you I'd probably only have one 007...
-Edit-
Another terrible pic of a wonderful watch. Blasted case and Pilot bezel with Harold's B&R style dial and hands and Jake's orange anodized aluminum chapter ring. The orange chapter ring gives the illusion that there is an orange tint to the sapphire.


----------



## heynicewatch (Aug 9, 2007)

I purchased a few Zulu straps from broadarrow.net, again thanks to advice from multiple members.

I'm going with the OD strap for now. I purchased an orange one as well for the summer:


----------



## curt941 (May 3, 2011)

Red second hand in the morning, swapped out to the white this afternoon when I got home from work. Which one do you guys like more?


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

curt941 said:


> Red second hand in the morning, swapped out to the white this afternoon when I got home from work. Which one do you guys like more?


I vote for red.


----------



## SgtBatman (Jan 26, 2012)

A '009 to go with my '007......


----------



## Amphiboy (Apr 26, 2012)

curt941 said:


> Red second hand in the morning, swapped out to the white this afternoon when I got home from work. Which one do you guys like more?


They both look fantastic. I vote for red too...by a whisker.


----------



## Manuel Garcia O'Kely (May 2, 2011)

curt941 said:


> Red second hand in the morning, swapped out to the white this afternoon when I got home from work. Which one do you guys like more?


Red, for sure.


----------



## Funkyman (Oct 22, 2011)

Took some more photos, this time with the stock Jubilee on. Don't take many wrist shots because the watches look massive, despite my relatively average (a fraction under 7") wrists. Constructive criticism on my photography is welcome, keeping in mind that it was done with a budget point and shoot camera. :-d


----------



## Funkyman (Oct 22, 2011)

curt941 said:


> Red second hand in the morning, swapped out to the white this afternoon when I got home from work. Which one do you guys like more?


Red, but they both look fantastic. Very nice mod!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Sacrilege that this thread was on the 4th page!!


----------



## mattanderson (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## BuckChartowski (Apr 18, 2012)

Plain Jane on a 4-ring NATO... Sorry for the low-quality phone pic.


----------



## Pharcyde09 (May 10, 2012)

Thanks to all those who posted pics on this thread I have my skx007j in the mail. I also bought EVO s bracelet from Yobokies.


----------



## tanwill (Jun 15, 2010)

Notice anything different ?


----------



## tanwill (Jun 15, 2010)

tanwill said:


> Notice anything different ?


AM 6319 dial (SKX lookalike)
watch 6309-7290


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

I see. Cupid is with me


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Please disregard the last message. Thought I was texting my wife. Oops


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

hawkeye86 said:


> I see. Cupid is with me





hawkeye86 said:


> Please disregard the last message. Thought I was texting my wife. Oops


LOL =)


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Here are my boys. I've shown them before of course but the SKX mod is a new configuration. Last night on a whim I realized I never tried my shrouded Monster bracelet on anything else. I stuck it on my SKX mod and, _I actually really like it_. The links get right in there, so there's almost no gap. I was thinking about getting the Oyster onto the SKX but I realized this was a much quicker solution, so I tried it out and wore it to work all day. No issues. 














No, it doesn't flow into the watch like the solid end Oyster links, but I think it looks just fine without them. That bracelet to me looks something like an 'armored Oyster', as the center sections are thicker and the links are similar to the Oyster. So I think it looks rad and it's 10x's simpler to remove. I love the Oyster of course but it's so dang difficult to remove quickly that I generally try to keep it on one watch for months at a time. Plus the Oyster on the PMMM seems like a no-brainer.


----------



## Aerofish (Aug 10, 2011)

Recently put a Coke bezel insert on my 007, then put it on an Isofrane strap. Long story short; it's the start of a renewed love affair with a model that has always been one of my top picks/faves 👍


----------



## Goose (Mar 19, 2008)

Aerofish said:


> Recently put a Coke bezel insert on my 007, then put it on an Isofrane strap. Long story short; it's the start of a renewed love affair with a model that has always been one of my top picks/faves 👍


Aerofish...

Does the original bezel pop out easily (and undamaged) so it can be swapped back in?

Mahalo Nui Loa...
monGoose.

http://www.monGooseMarv.com


----------



## Aerofish (Aug 10, 2011)

Goose if you mean the insert itself then yes if you take your time. My first one got a little bent as its just thin aluminum but was still reusable. Took my time on the next and have not bent another since. If you were meaning the bezel itself make sure you use the right tool and it is a breeze.


----------



## markhaynes (Mar 6, 2012)

Just got my first Seiko. Got an SKX007k2. I have a z22 flat strap on the way from Ofrei and am looking for a nice President bracelet to put on it. Any suggestions?


----------



## Doom (Apr 18, 2012)

Oldie:








Newie:








-----
Sent while eating a burrito and driving in a school zone.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Doom said:


> -----
> Sent while eating a burrito and driving in a school zone.


Genuinely more interesting than Tapatalk.

Congrats on the new SKX007.


----------



## flipstah (May 20, 2012)

Here's my dad's Seiko that he brought brand new. Now it's mine! I think he regrets passing it on haha. Keeps bugging me about it.

The rubber strap wore off and got too brittle so I bought a Zulu strap:


----------



## Shagrath (Apr 29, 2011)

Love the old Seikos guys. My Dad has one like those. Here's my SKX007!


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Aerofish said:


> Recently put a Coke bezel insert on my 007, then put it on an Isofrane strap. Long story short; it's the start of a renewed love affair with a model that has always been one of my top picks/faves 


That Coke bezel really pops. Hope you don't mind if I ask where you got it?


----------



## bencayetano (Jul 9, 2011)

Aerofish said:


> Recently put a Coke bezel insert on my 007, then put it on an Isofrane strap. Long story short; it's the start of a renewed love affair with a model that has always been one of my top picks/faves 


Great minds think alike! :-!

Just got the 007 and Isofrane last week. I love it...your coke bezel is tempting! Gonna pick up a President bracelet and I think I'll be set for a while...I can't believe I waited this long to pick up a 007. Got a good deal on the Isofrane on this forum.


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

I prefer mine on mesh, the standard Seiko rubber freaks me out.


----------



## geremy (Apr 11, 2006)

Just got my second 007 in today from Harold (yobokies). Stock but for sapphire crystal and sumo seconds hand. Also, I just boiled my first Z-22 and boy does that work! Sorry for the crappy iphone shots. Also, the dust is on the TOPSIDE of the crystal.


----------



## Aerofish (Aug 10, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> That Coke bezel really pops. Hope you don't mind if I ask where you got it?


Got it at Jake B's store IIRC, DOT watches or Dagaz.....they all link up together.


bencayetano said:


> Great minds think alike! :-!


It sure looks like it |> great combo!


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I appreciate it.


----------



## 8ball-mb (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm experimenting with straps - here is my SKX009 on the old strap from my Hamilton. I think this strap suits this watch quite well - way better than the standard jubilee it came on.


----------



## Goose (Mar 19, 2008)

SKX781 & SKX007J


----------



## RichardC (Feb 20, 2010)

markhaynes said:


> Just got my first Seiko. Got an SKX007k2. I have a z22 flat strap on the way from Ofrei and am looking for a nice President bracelet to put on it. Any suggestions?


You can put it on the OEM president (left on a 007), or a yobokies hammer (right on a 7548):


----------



## bencayetano (Jul 9, 2011)

^^ Nice! Which do you prefer? I like the looks of the President but the Hammer has a more solid construction.


----------



## lsettle (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## RichardC (Feb 20, 2010)

bencayetano said:


> ^^ Nice! Which do you prefer? I like the looks of the President but the Hammer has a more solid construction.


I prefer the OEM president.

Harold's hammer has solid links, as where the president has hollow middle links.
This adds much flexibility to the bracelet, the hammer is somewhat 'stiffer' (for lack of a better word).
You can see it in the pic. There is almost no tension stretching the hammer, yet it stays straight.

That said, the hammer is still a kick ass bracelet and worth every penny.


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

My SKX family:


----------



## jur24 (Oct 19, 2009)

Was a photo of an skx007/9 in scuba environment ever posted in this thread/forum?


----------



## Doom (Apr 18, 2012)

jur24 said:


> Was a photo of an skx007/9 in scuba environment ever posted in this thread/forum?


That's pretty much crazy talk.

-----
Sent while eating a burrito and driving in a school zone.


----------



## jur24 (Oct 19, 2009)

Doom said:


> That's pretty much crazy talk.
> 
> -----
> Sent while eating a burrito and driving in a school zone.


?????


----------



## ryben (Aug 7, 2011)

Jraul7 said:


> My SKX family:


I really like your collection. I've been awfully confused as to whether I should get a PMMM or a stock 007 as my first proper watch but I think you might just have made my mind up for me - get both. What strap is the PMMM on if I may ask? Also, do you guys think it's worth it to get a fully tricked out stock 007 - yobokies sapphire, super oyster along with the marinemaster clip? Does anyone have a pick of the taper?

Thanks


----------



## flipstah (May 20, 2012)

jur24 said:


> Was a photo of an skx007/9 in scuba environment ever posted in this thread/forum?


Good question. Probably haha.


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 1, 2011)

ryben said:


> Also, do you guys think it's worth it to get a fully tricked out stock 007 - yobokies sapphire, super oyster along with the marinemaster clip?


On the long run? Yes, I think so.

I bought my 007 and left it stock quite a while. After that I modded it as a "summer" diver (see my avatar). End of this year Im gonna mod it to a PMMM (skx171 dial, samurai hands) ... after that Im thinking about a coated apphire or maybe a superdome kit with tripple grip bezel? Who knows 

Most of the time I wear my 007 on a Super engineer bracelet with SEL & MM clasp. Worth any penny in my eyes. Sure you dont want to type that into a calculator, but to spend a few bucks here and there for this iconic diver is no problem I think.
On the other hand: If some would have told me "here is a modded sky007: >$300 pls" ... I would not have one, I guess 

So afterall: you can do anything with this watch. You might go fully nuts and use original MM dial & hands. You can spend a fortune on a skx007. 
My advice: Spend as much as you want and as long as you have fun with it.


----------



## swedenmemphis (Dec 15, 2011)

Today I´m suiting up. Having graduation dinner with my class. I´m soon having my bachelor degree in Mechanical Engineering, woho! 

And my lovely Seiko is going with me.

















With kind regards

Josef


----------



## astral (Mar 28, 2012)

Timglas said:


> Loving the irony of that picture  and the watch of course


Is the navy blue that dark, that is appears almost black? I have an snzf15 Pepsi, and the blue one the bezel insert is distinctively blue, the red and blue are actually anodized on aluminum. I hope when my skx009 arrives, it will not be anodized. I would like it to be painted just like the skx007. Can anyone verify this?


----------



## astral (Mar 28, 2012)

Is the 007 on a wjean bracelet?


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

jur24 said:


> ?????


A little searching on this forum should turn up dozens of examples.

Doom was just asking that old rhetorical question...does bears **** in the woods? ;-)


----------



## Doom (Apr 18, 2012)

Yep, just fooling, no harm meant.  



-----
( the smiley face makes everything okay)


----------



## jur24 (Oct 19, 2009)

Pawl_Buster said:


> A little searching on this forum should turn up dozens of examples.
> 
> Doom was just asking that old rhetorical question...does bears **** in the woods? ;-)


Pawl I did search in fact dozens of threads but to no success! Ermm we say "...do bears ......." the "does" is used for a single bear, not in plural form only fooling around mate 

Ok Doom don't worry mate


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

jur24 said:


> Pawl I did search in fact dozens of threads but to no success! Ermm we say "...do bears ......." the "does" is used for a single bear, not in plural form only fooling around mate
> 
> Ok Doom don't worry mate


You're right jur24; my son in law uses the toilet ;-)
Sorry to generalize :-d


----------



## spazthecat (Feb 28, 2012)

Here's my newly modified SKX007. I'm actually not sure I like it. There is a rather odd optical effect caused by the bevel on the crystal that makes the dial look like it extends beyond the chapter ring. I might put the original chapter ring back in it and see if it looks better that way.


----------



## gunga (Sep 21, 2011)

If you want to avoid the bevel refraction, you can replace the hardlex with a flat 2.5 x 31.5 mm (I think) mineral crystal. I did it, fixes the bevel issue.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

spazthecat said:


> Here's my newly modified SKX007. I'm actually not sure I like it. There is a rather odd optical effect caused by the bevel on the crystal that makes the dial look like it extends beyond the chapter ring. I might put the original chapter ring back in it and see if it looks better that way.
> 
> View attachment 720457


Looks cool though.


----------



## osenoa (Jan 29, 2011)

Just got mine last week... I love it!








Instagram


----------



## pirate1110 (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## butcherjp (Jun 14, 2011)

Here is mine on its present bracelet :


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

butcherjp said:


> Here is mine on its present bracelet :


wow! what bracelet is this one?


----------



## Goose (Mar 19, 2008)

Aerofish said:


> Goose if you mean the insert itself then yes if you take your time. My first one got a little bent as its just thin aluminum but was still reusable. Took my time on the next and have not bent another since. If you were meaning the bezel itself make sure you use the right tool and it is a breeze.


Mahalo Aerofish.
Yep. Was wondering about the insert. I have an OEM Pepsi on hand. Thinking maybe switching from time to time for variety.
Aloha...

http://monGOOSEmarv.com


----------



## butcherjp (Jun 14, 2011)

piumach said:


> wow! what bracelet is this one?


A very good surprise among all the cheap stuff I found on ebay !

Here you can find the same ($13) :

22mm Curved End Stainless Steel Watch Band Bracelet Solid Link b54b | eBay


----------



## bencayetano (Jul 9, 2011)

Good looking bracelet...I've been looking for a Super Oyster alternative as it makes it look too Rolexy for me.

Does it accept the fat bars?


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

007 cooling off after strap was submerged in boiling water to curve it.

Nope the watch itself was not boiled but did heat up some as strap was on the watch when submerged in boiling water.

Red/white rope used to keep it curved.

Love it on rubber btw. Kind of feels it's meant like this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butcherjp (Jun 14, 2011)

bencayetano said:


> Good looking bracelet...I've been looking for a Super Oyster alternative as it makes it look too Rolexy for me.
> 
> Does it accept the fat bars?


I am not a big fan of standard super oyster, that's why I bought this one.
I can accommodate fat bars as the small metallic parts that hold them inside the end-links can be adjusted. You also have to adjust the folded end-links themselves to fit the SKX case. It took me around 20mn to adjust the bracelet to the stats shown on photo.


----------



## bencayetano (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks for the info...Hows the overall quality? Solid/hollow links? I know it doesn't cost much anyway.

By adjusting to fit the case, do you mean bending it or having to shave some material off? Would you know if it'd accept the Seiko clasp?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## astral (Mar 28, 2012)

This just came in today from amazon:
The bezel coloring is a bit on the bright side, I'm not sure if I like that...
The knurling around the bezel is a tad rough, as you can still see the texture in the valleys.


----------



## butcherjp (Jun 14, 2011)

bencayetano said:


> Thanks for the info...Hows the overall quality? Solid/hollow links? I know it doesn't cost much anyway.
> 
> By adjusting to fit the case, do you mean bending it or having to shave some material off? Would you know if it'd accept the Seiko clasp?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


Overall quality is pretty good for the price, I got some much worse ones on more expensive watches, but it will never compete with my Sumo bracelet, of course.
I just had to bend the two bottom metallic parts of the hollow links, as the SKX case is thicker than the watch this bracelet was designed for.
I didn't try with a Seiko clasp as I don't have any in 20mm, but it looks pretty standard to me, it should work. Clasp is not the best part of this bracelet, but again, for the price and for a daily beater, it does the job !


----------



## bencayetano (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks for the help! Ordered one.

I'm not expecting high quality but the jubilee bracelet doesn't set the bar high anyway!


----------



## astral (Mar 28, 2012)

bencayetano said:


> Thanks for the help! Ordered one.
> 
> I'm not expecting high quality but the jubilee bracelet doesn't set the bar high anyway!


The jubilee bracelet isnt that bad. The larger outter, and the dead center row links are machined solid SS, its the 2 tiny links surrounding the center link that are 'rolled' formed SS sheets. This is my 2nd seiko that came with a bracelet, the other was my snzf15. There was not one piece of solid machined SS on that bracelet (snzf15.) The links were rolled and smashed... Nice trick... but not bad for $92 (mrwatch deal of the day.) I just finished adjusting my jubilee... I will be ordering Yobokies president and or super oyster in a few weeks with the rolled end links.

I also just noticed that the knurled center line on my bezel isnt dead center, like some of you guys. Its off center, so the top half is larger then the bottom? I have seen other watches that are like this, but not many, just a few.


----------



## bencayetano (Jul 9, 2011)

I agree...it's good for the price.

I would be all over the Yobokies hammer if it was proportioned like the OEM President which I ended up ordering.


----------



## astral (Mar 28, 2012)

The sledge hammer is a bit more beefier.. very 3d and textured, but not as busy as the jubilee. His super oyster evo is kinda flat, but in a good way. Its too bad each row of links arent jointed and pivot seperately. It looks like the outter links are 'bonded' to center link. No pivots on the center, only the outter links. Its the details that count, for me..

Does anyone know how tall / thick the presidential and super oyster evo are from Yobokies? The outtter links on my stock jubliee is 4mm thick.


----------



## ashirian (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi all, I just received this beautiful 007. I gotta say, It's certainly more beautiful that I thought from seeing all the picture posted. I always thought this piece was very flat and 2D looking but boy was I wrong. Everything from metal trim hands shining with even little light setting, standing out against matte black dial, the minute markers being on the side not just flat on the dial surface, and the 120 turn coin bezel, and to last but not least the beautifully curvy and shiny solid case, it's everything a diver watch needs to be while can also be worn almost any other occasions without being too LOUD. So here's an obligatory wrist shot!


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

for the record, I looked through this thread over the past couple days and didn't see any 007/009 pictured in a scuba diving photo. 

This thread has convinced me that my next watch will definitely be a modded 007, thanks WUS


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Bought a polished silver chapter ring as well but it turned out to be for a monster and doesn't fit properly. Will install one if I can be bothered down the track. I recently got one of my top 3 grail watches (Speedy) so the seiko won't be getting too much wrist time in the near future


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

@ the beach


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

@ full lume


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Jake B Blue A/R superdome converted
Black day/date
Wjean Super oyster w/SEL


----------



## grandaddyofsoul (Oct 19, 2011)

Here is my skx173 that I did a few things to (bleached bezel insert & baked dial and hands). I'm looking for a high domed crystal that sticks out beyond the bezel. I've seen the ones from Yobokies and 10watches.com but they don't seem that high in the pics I've seen. Maybe I haven't seen any decent profile shots of them in watches. Does anybody know where can I find a high domed crystal for the 173/007? Would anybody mind posting some shots of a domed sapphire from the side?
thanks a bunch.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

grandaddyofsoul said:


> I'm looking for a high domed crystal that sticks out beyond the bezel. I've seen the ones from Yobokies and 10watches.com but they don't seem that high in the pics I've seen. Maybe I haven't seen any decent profile shots of them in watches. Does anybody know where can I find a high domed crystal for the 173/007? Would anybody mind posting some shots of a domed sapphire from the side?


The Yobokies domed sapphire is about 3.5mm thick at the centre, and the 10watches one is 5.05mm at the centre. I too would like very much to see a profile shot of a watch with a Superdome (5.05mm) crystal, but using a normal bezel insert, as opposed to the sloping insert normally fitted with the Superdomes. I believe the crystal should protrude quite a bit with the normal insert fitted.

Regards,


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

phlabrooy said:


> The Yobokies domed sapphire is about 3.5mm thick at the centre, and the 10watches one is 5.05mm at the centre. I too would like very much to see a profile shot of a watch with a Superdome (5.05mm) crystal, but using a normal bezel insert, as opposed to the sloping insert normally fitted with the Superdomes. I believe the crystal should protrude quite a bit with the normal insert fitted.
> 
> Regards,


yes, the Superdome sapphire stay a top of the standard insert about 1.0mm and go higher even the dome is soft, not a real buble but it's great
If you take a look at the picture of my watch (before grandaddyofsoul) betwen the 30 and 50 you can notice the protuding (superdome ins't bevelled)
Sorry no pics today
@grandaddyofsoul can you tell the "recipe" of baking (i.e. time/temp), and how you did with the bleaching?
I already totally erased 4-5 insert!!


----------



## Joel_Cairo (Oct 25, 2009)

Trying a new bezel insert in the SM300 mod


----------



## grandaddyofsoul (Oct 19, 2011)

I used a small tupperware container and dropped the bezel with the bezel insert in there and filled it up about an inch or so with bleach then filled it to the top with hot water. I did this about three or four times and took it out each time and wiped it down. The times were all different, some were 20-30 min or a bit longer, but I kept an eye on it and checked on it every few minutes. When it came to the dial and hands I put them on a cooking tray/pan which I flipped upside down so the dial and hands were closer to the heat source in the oven and set the oven to broil @450. This was pretty fast, maybe a few minutes and I took them out to cool and put them back in again. I kept close eye on them watching them every few min. The hands seemed to take longer than the dial. I read that somewhere and that's what I noticed as well. I still want to do them again though to make them a bit darker.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

After few months waiting my second Seiko came in this week
IMHO is astonishing, I would create a daily beater with a tool looking, that's what I got: the less... the bes

t


----------



## ryanveater (Mar 27, 2012)

Here is one of my SKX007's. This one has a upgraded bezel, super oyster evo bracelet, and omega inspired insert.


----------



## bencayetano (Jul 9, 2011)

Looks slick! Where'd you get that bezel?


----------



## ryanveater (Mar 27, 2012)

bencayetano said:


> Looks slick! Where'd you get that bezel?


Thanks man. Here is the link.

Murphy Manufacturing Co., Inc.


----------



## lsettle (Jul 22, 2011)

Image removed - rules violation.


----------



## pirate1110 (Sep 1, 2011)

Here ya go!


----------



## jwalther (Dec 31, 2006)

Just a 009. Bought this for my summer beater/pool/beach watch.


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

*I'm very very annoyed!!! This post and all the great pics made me order an SKX009J1 last night and an oyster bracelet to go with it this morning. Hope you're all satisfied, please don't do it again!*


----------



## Belokan (Sep 2, 2011)

Have a nice day !


----------



## stissot (Jul 13, 2007)

Veatorious said:


> Here is one of my SKX007's. This one has a upgraded bezel, super oyster evo bracelet, and omega inspired insert.
> View attachment 733381


This is beautiful. Inspired me to order an SKX007.

Where did you get the bezel insert, if you don't mind me asking?

Edit: Nevermind -- found the bezel inserts!


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

My first 007 and it's a mod from Harold. I love it but my one gripe is that I didn't know the dial wouldn't have any lume on it. Just the hands are lumed and I wish the dial was. Might have to send this thing out somewhere at some point to have the dial painted with lume.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

theague said:


> My first 007 and it's a mod from Harold. I love it but my one gripe is that I didn't know the dial wouldn't have any lume on it. Just the hands are lumed and I wish the dial was. Might have to send this thing out somewhere at some point to have the dial painted with lume.
> 
> View attachment 737641


If you don't mind the sometimes long wait, I've heard that Kent Parks does a fantastic job at luming watches.


----------



## Goose (Mar 19, 2008)

stissot said:


> This is beautiful. Inspired me to order an SKX007.
> 
> Where did you get the bezel insert, if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Edit: Nevermind -- found the bezel inserts!


Where? That just be the facelift that would put it on my wrist more often.


----------



## Aerofish (Aug 10, 2011)

Recent acquisition


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Ottovonn said:


> If you don't mind the sometimes long wait, I've heard that Kent Parks does a fantastic job at luming watches.


Thanks for the tip, I probably wont do it for a while though because I want to wear it for a while


----------



## 3pointross (Sep 11, 2011)

My 00 Fathoms.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## grandaddyofsoul (Oct 19, 2011)

I totally goofed the other day and tried to bake the dial and hands again on my 173 and ruined them all. Luckily I was able to find someone selling exactly what I needed on the sales forum (dial, hands, chapter ring). Thank you Matt! They came in the other day along with a hi dome from esslinger. I decided not to bake anything this time and just leave them as they are and I am still using the bleached bezel. My first time removing and installing a crystal was a fun one for sure.


----------



## stissot (Jul 13, 2007)

Goose said:


> Where? That just be the facelift that would put it on my wrist more often.


At the 10watches.com web store. |>


----------



## fastward (Aug 6, 2010)

New bezel from 10Watches.


----------



## ryanveater (Mar 27, 2012)

stissot said:


> This is beautiful. Inspired me to order an SKX007.
> 
> Where did you get the bezel insert, if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Edit: Nevermind -- found the bezel inserts!


Hey thanks for the kind words. Sorry I didn't reach out earlier... But glad you found the insert.

Make sure to post picks once you get your new 007.


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

Got this little number last Friday as a direct result of this thread!!!!  Took the stock z22 off and fitted this leather 22/20 strap with the buckle off a z20. I've an oyster bracelet on order for it but this set-up is growing on me, the oyster will be a good excuse to get an 007 when funds allow.


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

grandaddyofsoul said:


> ... When it came to the dial and hands I put them on a cooking tray/pan which I flipped upside down so the dial and hands were closer to the heat source in the oven and set the oven to broil @450. This was pretty fast, maybe a few minutes and I took them out to cool and put them back in again. I kept close eye on them watching them every few min. The hands seemed to take longer than the dial. I read that somewhere and that's what I noticed as well. I still want to do them again though to make them a bit darker.


Interesting mod. Does the lume still glow or if the heat killed it? Sorry if you said it before but i missed a few posts in this popular thread.

Anyways, cool to see that you experiment/play with your watches, i like the result. The dial looks like real vintage, well done.


----------



## Goose (Mar 19, 2008)

stissot said:


> At the 10watches.com web store. |>


Thank you, stissot. Site bookmarked. Good stuff.


----------



## jwalther (Dec 31, 2006)

Added a Super Oyster to my 009. HUGE improvement over the stock jubilee.


----------



## absoluteczech (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Here's Mine*

can someone please help me with a question? I just got a SKX009k2 and I want to buy a super oyster band from ebay the one that everyone keeps showing here, but there are like 3-4 different types. Which one will work with my watch?

will this one work?
Seiko super oyster 22mm BRACELET SKX009 SKX031 033 7S36 | eBay

so doing some reading in this super long thread which band is recommended the most? jwean (above) or the one from yobokies?


----------



## octaviakk007 (Feb 23, 2010)

My 62mas mod


----------



## Nixmazda (Apr 20, 2012)

I'll play!


----------



## grandaddyofsoul (Oct 19, 2011)

DM71 said:


> Interesting mod. Does the lume still glow or if the heat killed it? Sorry if you said it before but i missed a few posts in this popular thread.
> 
> Anyways, cool to see that you experiment/play with your watches, i like the result. The dial looks like real vintage, well done.


Yeah the lume still glows on both the hands and dial when I'm outside in the sun but I ruined them by over cooking lol.


----------



## Doom (Apr 18, 2012)

Seiko's 007 & 7002


-----
Sent while eating a burrito and driving in a school zone.


----------



## stissot (Jul 13, 2007)

With my new bezel from 10watches.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stissot (Jul 13, 2007)

Put it on the Super Oyster so I could move the Di-Modell Rallye to a new project.


----------



## petercoleman (Jun 3, 2012)

Hello gents! I was just given my first serious watch for my 19th birthday, a great lookin' 007 complete with two NATOs from Crown & Buckle, a Bond and a brown leather. Cheers!


----------



## Belokan (Sep 2, 2011)

Playing around with bracelets and bezels yesterday on my mods trying to prepare a set of 2 running/swimming/snorkeling/eating/drinking beaters for my holidays to come.
I think I'm done:









Have a nice day !


----------



## osenoa (Jan 29, 2011)

stissot said:


> View attachment 748348
> 
> 
> Put it on the Super Oyster so I could move the Di-Modell Rallye to a new project.


This looks awesome! I'm tempted to buy that insert now... is there lume on the dot on that insert?


----------



## osenoa (Jan 29, 2011)

On a boiled/softened seiko rubber strap. Boiling it made it waaaaaay more comfortable to wear.. this is what the strap looks like:

__
http://instagr.am/p/MKPyKQizFp/


----------



## stissot (Jul 13, 2007)

No lume on the insert, unfortunately!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Stealth Pilot/ Diver GMT on Hammer.
dP


----------



## waylman (Jun 6, 2012)

Just got my SKX007 with domed crystal and blue ar...


----------



## excelso (Jun 29, 2012)

my 1st skx007


----------



## arkane (Jun 26, 2008)

SKX007 w/ 009 pepsi bezel on Bonetto Cinturini 285 rubber


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

(sorry for the glaring reflection, ironically wanted to capture the AR coating)


----------



## Phil_P (Jun 28, 2012)

stissot said:


> View attachment 748348
> 
> 
> Put it on the Super Oyster so I could move the Di-Modell Rallye to a new project.


That looks stunning!

It that an after market Crystal in there? If so, which one please?


----------



## DeeDee (Nov 8, 2009)

This one is close to a mod...A SKX 399 on SEL super jubilee from William Jean.









I got this from the Philippenes. It needed some case polishing and btw I modded the crown protection not to dig in the back of my hand. Like the old slim turtle case. The movement stopped working one day and had to be replaced. Bought a 7S26C with black day date indication from Jake to bring it back to move.









The only thing to be done is to polish the bezel itself...or replace it...:-s...no better keepin´things allive.


----------



## Vegard (Aug 10, 2009)

this one spent 18 months hanging from the bannister on my veranda as an experimen...runs perfectly..modded with a new sec hand.


----------



## Haribo (Jun 23, 2012)

Vegard said:


> this one spent 18 months hanging from the bannister on my veranda as an experimen...runs perfectly..modded with a new sec hand.


What was the experiment? ;-)


----------



## Jazzbass251 (Dec 20, 2011)

Love this band on my 007


----------



## curt941 (May 3, 2011)

That's one way to get Patina!



Vegard said:


> this one spent 18 months hanging from the bannister on my veranda as an experimen...runs perfectly..modded with a new sec hand.


----------



## jur24 (Oct 19, 2009)

curt941 said:


> That's one way to get Patina!


and another way to destroy the gaskets!


----------



## joe_b (Sep 9, 2011)

Vegard said:


> this one spent 18 months hanging from the bannister on my veranda as an experimen...runs perfectly..modded with a new sec hand.


Did it work? I can't tell from the pic... it's really flushed. You have a before and after pic?


----------



## groucho (Mar 8, 2012)

Great shots, question for you...

Where did you find the 4 Ring NATO Strap with the orange stripe?


----------



## tkoz (Jan 18, 2012)

stissot said:


> Put it on the Super Oyster so I could move the Di-Modell Rallye to a new project.





Phil_P said:


> That looks stunning!
> 
> It that an after market Crystal in there? If so, which one please?


+1 - Which crystal is this? That photo is outstanding - it finally makes me want to mod mine!


----------



## stissot (Jul 13, 2007)

It is the stock crystal. The only changes on the watch are an Omega style bezel inset from 10watches and a Seiko Super Oyster bracelet.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Phil_P (Jun 28, 2012)

stissot said:


> It is the stock crystal. The only changes on the watch are an Omega style bezel inset from 10watches and a Seiko Super Oyster bracelet.


Thanks Steve,

That looks so good it has me reaching for my credit card. Stunning photography, stunning watch.

/Thou shall not covert thy fellow WUS' watch!


----------



## stissot (Jul 13, 2007)

Glad you like it!

I was skeptical of the SKX007 at first, having always preferred the SKX031, but with the new bezel I really love this one. I think I may change the chapter ring and hands soon... if anything definitely the hands.



Phil_P said:


> Thanks Steve,
> 
> That looks so good it has me reaching for my credit card. Stunning photography, stunning watch.
> 
> /Thou shall not covert thy fellow WUS' watch!


----------



## Bonedaddy (May 17, 2012)

..*sigh*. I never get tired of looking through this thread! Great stuff guys!


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

i know i posted already here but will just add to the images ;-)




























my favorite combo!


----------



## osenoa (Jan 29, 2011)

via Instagram


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Testing my 009 !

Regards,


----------



## osenoa (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Friday the 13th everyone!








Instagram


----------



## vwguy60 (May 11, 2012)

My 009 thanks to fellow watch buddy... On a Super Jubilee.


----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

Among friends


----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

SKX 5 min late - my fault!


----------



## Stamos (Oct 28, 2010)

My skx009k on a 3ring-converted to 5 ring zulu from crown and buckle...


----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

SKX007 goes to town


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

picked it up this weekend. Already ordered an orange nato , plongeur orange hands, and an omega style bezel insert.... let the fun begin.


----------



## method_lam (May 3, 2012)

Just arrived, my first SKX007! Mods by Harold (yobokies). 
I'm debating whether or not to get the case bead blasted...perhaps I'll enjoy is a little first.


----------



## 2wheel (Jun 9, 2010)

Adding my first SKX (A 175) to the family

Currently on a Nato Bond


----------



## blickman (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi everyone, I've found a new passion for watches, am new to the forum and really like Seikos.

This is my brand new skx173 (I know it's not a 007, but it's close). I'm very happy with this beauty, and am purchasing a Super Oyster Type II to replace the rubber strap. Very pleased with my purchase.


----------



## osenoa (Jan 29, 2011)

blickman said:


> Hi everyone, I've found a new passion for watches, am new to the forum and really like Seikos.
> 
> This is my brand new skx173 (I know it's not a 007, but it's close). I'm very happy with this beauty, and am purchasing a Super Oyster Type II to replace the rubber strap. Very pleased with my purchase.
> 
> View attachment 769288


Very nice! If you don't want it anymore, I will take that rubber strap off your hands


----------



## 2wheel (Jun 9, 2010)

My 009 on a newly arrived Mustang from Panatime.


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

New to the family. Had it now for 2 weeks now, waiting for my WJean Super Oyster to arrive. Didn't think I'd get on with this rubber strap but I like it now and find it comfortable. Still I'm sure the Oyster will be on in super quick time, then I'll post another pic.

ps thanks for all your help and advice when i were researching this watch....and love the site


----------



## rolbap (Nov 9, 2010)

Week old pic... but who cares!


----------



## macleod1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

Its a nice pic though


----------



## Jazzbass251 (Dec 20, 2011)

blickman said:


> Hi everyone, I've found a new passion for watches, am new to the forum and really like Seikos.
> 
> This is my brand new skx173 (I know it's not a 007, but it's close). I'm very happy with this beauty, and am purchasing a Super Oyster Type II to replace the rubber strap. Very pleased with my purchase.
> 
> View attachment 769288


Where did you get the super oyster?


----------



## dan55 (Sep 10, 2008)

rolbap said:


> Week old pic... but who cares!


that is very nice - your own mod?


----------



## rolbap (Nov 9, 2010)

dan55 said:


> that is very nice - your own mod?


Thanks. Yeah I did it myself: Hands from Yobokies. Chapter ring and bezel insert from 10watches |>


----------



## 2wheel (Jun 9, 2010)

009 on a Mustang from Panatime


----------



## blickman (Jul 20, 2012)

You can find plenty of Super Oysters on ebay. There seems to be many sold by William Jean, whose work appears to be popular on these forums. He sells many strap types, including NATOs.



Jazzbass251 said:


> Where did you get the super oyster?


----------



## thekitkatshuffler (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi All. I've only recently stumbled across this forum after deciding to start a small watch collection but I've already learnt a lot from reading a few threads and enjoyed looking through A LOT of your pictures.

I've just bought a Tissot PRC200 and next I really fancy a 007. Is it easy for a complete novice to change the strap themselves so long as they have the right tools? I'd love to have the option of some of the bands you lot have showcased here.

Thanks for all your contributions! :-!


----------



## osenoa (Jan 29, 2011)

thekitkatshuffler said:


> Hi All. I've only recently stumbled across this forum after deciding to start a small watch collection but I've already learnt a lot from reading a few threads and enjoyed looking through A LOT of your pictures.
> 
> I've just bought a Tissot PRC200 and next I really fancy a 007. Is it easy for a complete novice to change the strap themselves so long as they have the right tools? I'd love to have the option of some of the bands you lot have showcased here.
> 
> Thanks for all your contributions! :-!


Changing the strap is really easy, you can do it with pretty much anything from a swiss army knife, to a small flat head screwdriver. There are a lot of videos on YouTube, such as this one: How To Change a Watch Band - YouTube


----------



## Spikedlee (Mar 12, 2011)

rolbap said:


> View attachment 769739
> 
> 
> Week old pic... but who cares!


Awesome pic! Feel free to post more!


----------



## thekitkatshuffler (Jul 23, 2012)

osenoa said:


> Changing the strap is really easy, you can do it with pretty much anything from a swiss army knife, to a small flat head screwdriver. There are a lot of videos on YouTube, such as this one: How To Change a Watch Band - YouTube


Thanks for the confirmation, mate. I've got a new watch on its way with 4 straps bundled in, so I'll soon be used to doing it without even thinking I'm sure. |>


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

At work outside

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyVai (Jul 22, 2012)

This thread pushed me over the top, just ordered one from EBay. Pics next week when it gets here.


----------



## wasf (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Just in yesterday:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzbass251 (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Just put a new Bezel insert on.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm a proud owner of the BFS, the SNKF11 for a few years now and all this time I've had it, I never thought of getting another watch. That is, until I stumbled upon this thread and devoured every single morsel of information/pictures.

I know I'm not the only one who has decided to get one of these after reading this thread. I'm only gonna buy my SKX007 tomorrow, but I've already bought 3 straps for it and will be getting the Super Oyster II from wjean as well.

Sheesh... This thread is nothing but poison. Lol!

Anyway, here's the combo I have in mind for mine:



rolbap said:


> View attachment 769739
> 
> 
> Week old pic... but who cares!


I've also bought a black leather strap as well as black rubber strap. The only reason I'm going for the above combo is that I've had my SNKF11 on a black strap for a while now. I did explore the possibility of putting an orange rubber strap on it, but I think it doesn't match so well.

Sorry for the wall of text. But as you can see, I registered an account just to post on this thread. That's how awesome I think this thread is!

Cheers!

Greetings from Singapore


----------



## osenoa (Jan 29, 2011)

On a "Maratac Zulu"


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

Posted up in the mod section but had to put it in the 007 archives, not too fancy just a few touches to make it "special" but still retain the classic diver style.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

So I went to Skywatches' physical store today intending to get my SKX007. Just as well that I didn't purchase it online for I realised it looked too small on my wrist.

Ended up getting a SKA371 instead. Fortunately it takes 22mm straps as well, so the straps I got for the SKX007 will not go to waste.

_Edit: Ok, my bad, it doesn't take 22mm straps, its lug width is only 20mm._


----------



## stevedrk (Aug 8, 2011)

I've never heard some say an SKX007 looked small on their wrist. I gave an 8" wrist and it looks just fine.

Regardless, Congrats on your purchase and wear it well.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks! Yes, That's what the lady at the shop told me too. But I suppose it could be that I've grown so accustomed to my 44mm SNKF11.

I still think the SKX007 looks great, so I am a little disappointed it didn't look so good on my wrist.


----------



## BlackLight (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## Bangbro (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

Here it is, my skx007j at the seaside, recently upgraded with a stunning Wjean Super Oyster with SEL and Seiko sport clasp. Definitely a must have!


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## vettebrett (Jan 19, 2010)

BlackLight said:


>


How did you get this one all black?? Did you have the case painted???


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

Here is my 007 on my newly aquired WJean Super Oyster II at work....my new everyday watch, although I keep thinking it's too nice to be a 'playing out' watch. It'd be a shame though not to take it out trucking with me b-)


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

timetellinnoob said:


> This is my new Yobokies. Came in last Friday-- 3 hours after I left town for TX for a couple days. At least it was waiting when I got back. I think I'm going to designate it the Yobokies SKX-PMMM. This is Harold's pic of it. I will fiddle around with my super-old digital camera and see if I can get more actiony pics at some point. I'm not a bracelet guy since I stopped wearing Fossils, but I wanted to max this baby out. The glass kit and bezel were from Noah and JakeB, the rest was Harold.
> 
> Imageshack - img5011p.jpg
> View attachment 398080


I should add -- since I can't edit the original post -- that this Yobokies is no more. =( I still have the watch but I had the dial and hands changed. I originally wanted the Seiko 171 dial, and I ended up having issues with the PMMM/Samurai hands that prompted me to have those changed as well. All that and I'm about to send the watch out for it's 3rd set of changes as well =). Will post pics of those when it gets back to me.


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Here is my contribution to the thread...














It's a 173 with a 009 dial and hands, except for the seconds hand which is a 6105. The bezel is the famous Murphy bezel with a big font insert. And of course, don't forget the bead blast and sapphire b-)


----------



## osenoa (Jan 29, 2011)

On a Momentum ZC-22RUM Hyper Black rubber strap. One of my my fav straps for this watch - super soft and it smells like vanilla. 
On Amazon if interested: Amazon.com: Momentum Men's ZC-22RUM Cyclone / M50-DSS / Storm II 22mm Hyper Black Rubber Watch Band: Watches


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Yesterday I sent my 2 two SKX mods out to get an oversight corrected (date/day was changing a couple hours early) and to get some of the parts swapped around again. =) One will go 99% back to stock with just one tiny change and the other will be a combo I don't think I've ever seen before. It's kind of an ode to a certain Seiko quartz in my eye (only sorta, I don't know if anyone else will see it).


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Bongo Boy said:


>


This is one example of what I should be getting back! Basically having my SKX modded back to stock *but* with the MM-style second hand. Funnily enough, I also imagined putting it back on my Yobokies super oyster as well. Such class...


----------



## swedenmemphis (Dec 15, 2011)

So I was on holiday in Greece, Crete last week. Lovely country. Took a few beach pics with my dear Seiko. I just love this watch! :-!




























Best Regards

Josef


----------



## JimmyVai (Jul 22, 2012)

Just got mine!


----------



## mitadoc (Oct 2, 2010)

I sold my SKX009 but I will have another soon.


----------



## johant (Jun 12, 2011)

Just arrived 









I've had a SKX009 before, sold it, regretted it, but then thought that the 007 is the real classic anyway


----------



## saab (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

ryben said:


> I was thinking of going PMMM but the more I see this watch the more I think that all it needs is a sapphire crystal and a super oyster with a marinemaster clasp. Definitely a classic!


ryben, you hit the nail on the head. I myself have a SKX007/Yobokies sapphire/EVO S end links/wjean Super Oyster/SBDX001 clasp on the inbound.

This will be my second SKX007, the first one was a J model. A buddy of mine had a great time dealing with Harold when he ordered a SKX007 with a sapphire crystal, and to be honest the non-J models have a cleaner dial.

The best mod is a simple sapphire crystal mod.

All the best,
Yehuda


----------



## mitadoc (Oct 2, 2010)

mitadoc said:


> I sold my SKX009 but I will have another soon.


It`s on my way...the leather band too.Happy happy!


----------



## mitadoc (Oct 2, 2010)

mitadoc said:


> It`s on my way...the leather band too.Happy happy!


I told you!


----------



## ty_tanium (Jan 15, 2012)

bought a 009 on a Super Oyster IIc from CrazySeikoFan (awsome seller) on here. Got it on tuesday. Absolutly in love with it. Now also have a yellow face 7002 from loyswatch on the way.


----------



## AmbuBadger (Nov 17, 2011)

My first Seiko... and mod.Thanks WUS for giving me yet _another _addiction! Yet I must say this is the first time I have had a watch I actually fell in love with...


----------



## Nicky J (Jun 17, 2012)

My 7002


----------



## johant (Jun 12, 2011)

Upgraded with a sapphire crystal:


----------



## johant (Jun 12, 2011)

The mods look cool, but the more I look at the original 007/009, the more I am impressed with its classic looks!

Great pictures in this thread!


----------



## Ham615 (Feb 3, 2010)

Mailman just dropped this off. Mod sapphire crystal, yobokies dial and hands, fuller tech crown.
Work done by fellow forum member.


----------



## osenoa (Jan 29, 2011)

Opted for the stock jubilee today


----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

Stock jubilee is very nice!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Ok, these finally came back to me. These were 2 SKX's that I had gotten modded that I sent back out for another quick part swap from their previous versions. One is the SKX007.1.2 (SKX#1 version 2) which is basically back to stock except for the marinemaster-style second hand. Basically 99% 007 but with a 1% classier touch!

The second is the SKX-PMMM.1.2 (PMMM#1 version 2) which took the white handset to de-class it, to make it a little more toolish!

I don't know if anyone gets my thought processes here, but I'm in love, that's what matters, lol.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Ham615 said:


> View attachment 788957
> 
> 
> Mailman just dropped this off. Mod sapphire crystal, yobokies dial and hands, fuller tech crown.
> Work done by fellow forum member.


That seems perfect. I bought my 009 because I love the looks so I wouldn't want it changed much. However, the sapphire takes it up a notch, for me the day is superfluous, and your hands are simpler and more elegant. Love it.


----------



## corten (Sep 8, 2008)

Mine says Hello!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

this time on bracelet


----------



## tenzin13 (Aug 7, 2012)

*ordered this 009... got it shipped in 2-3 days from across the planet (creationwatches)
ordered the strap off feebay at the same time from Baltimore (a days drive from me) and it took over a week 
been waiting to see how this combo would look... finally arrived today... 
any opinions?*


----------



## Morethan1 (Jul 28, 2012)

007 on original rubber straps. 







007 on my first DIY leather straps.


----------



## Northwater (Jul 13, 2012)

I started looking for a watch a few months ago and stumbled across this forum and have enjoyed learning. My first Seiko diver, an SKX009J, arrived the other day, purchased from a reputable web seller. Very happy with the way it looks on the rubber strap. Plus there other bezel, bracelet and strap options to mix it up down the road. 

Advice needed from the experienced. The minute hand is not aligned with the hour hand, see in the 2nd photo where the hour hand is lined up with the 6 o'clock marker, and the minute hand is at ~53 minutes. Seller suggested that it must have happened during shipping and that it otherwise does not affect the performance. He says its a 10 minute fix by a repairer or I can send it back to be fixed. Otherwise it looks pretty clean, same as the packaging. 

Question - do I just ignore it (its only noticeable every hour) or do I take it to a local repairer and get it fixed (not sure about opening up and fixing a new watch) or is this a serious return issue and I should demand a replacement? Any concern about being authentic?


----------



## downtempo76 (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## goldrake (Jul 2, 2012)

Northwater said:


> I started looking for a watch a few months ago and stumbled across this forum and have enjoyed learning. My first Seiko diver, an SKX009J, arrived the other day, purchased from a reputable web seller. Very happy with the way it looks on the rubber strap. Plus there other bezel, bracelet and strap options to mix it up down the road.
> 
> Advice needed from the experienced. The minute hand is not aligned with the hour hand, see in the 2nd photo where the hour hand is lined up with the 6 o'clock marker, and the minute hand is at ~53 minutes. Seller suggested that it must have happened during shipping and that it otherwise does not affect the performance. He says its a 10 minute fix by a repairer or I can send it back to be fixed. Otherwise it looks pretty clean, same as the packaging.
> 
> Question - do I just ignore it (its only noticeable every hour) or do I take it to a local repairer and get it fixed (not sure about opening up and fixing a new watch) or is this a serious return issue and I should demand a replacement? Any concern about being authentic?


I had the same thing. I took it to a local watchmaker and he repaired it. It costed 10 euro. Don't worry about authenticity.


----------



## Sampaio (May 9, 2011)

Well,

Let´s raise the stakes and take this 3 at a time!b-)
You can guess the SKX007, 009 is one of my favorite watch. So versatile!! 
All mod's made by myself.


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Out in the sun...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peter_ng (May 17, 2012)

SKX007J with simple xw blue dial mod


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

downtempo76 said:


> View attachment 796553


Nice photo, I'm taking a wild guess, you used a shutter speed at about 30 seconds?

What Camera and lens did you use for your photos?


----------



## downtempo76 (Feb 20, 2011)

bjoernbertelsen said:


> Nice photo, I'm taking a wild guess, you used a shutter speed at about 30 seconds?
> 
> What Camera and lens did you use for your photos?


It's a Micro-Nikkor 60mm f/2.8 mounted on a Nikon D5000.


----------



## BigRingRider (Aug 21, 2012)

glengoyne17 said:


> View attachment 796731
> 
> Out in the sun...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you get the band?


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

BigRingRider said:


> Where did you get the band?


Not sure where he got it. But you can get both the NATO as well as the Zulu 2-ring versions at CountyComm.com


----------



## watchbearer (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## joesmithf1 (Feb 18, 2008)

hi Everyone, 

so i have just received my 007 today. I LOVE how it looks; clean and clear to look at. Now i thought on the case somewhere it would show where(what country) the watch was made in. But i was not able to find it, so how can i tell where it is made? 

thanks!
Joe


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

SKX007's kissin' cousin the SKX171 with PMMM mod.

-Sumo seconds hand (left the SKX hour/minute hands cause I like them on this dial)
-Superdome Kit from Jake B (AR-coated superdomed sapphire & 60 minute elapsed time bezel insert)
-Murphy Coin-edge Bezel (no clicker, but a sweet piece)
-W.Jean Super Oyster II (solid end links & Seiko 4-hole microadj clasp)


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

cold_beer839;5385300
[IMG said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v503/cold_beer839/Watches/pmmm171003.jpg[/IMG]


I have to say that it's a rather well executed mod. That looks fantastic! Well done


----------



## 3pointross (Sep 11, 2011)

My updated 00 fathoms.

Lively no rad dial
ff hands
Murphy bezel
Acrylic super dome
Polished chapter ring
Wjean super oyster









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

cold_beer839 said:


> SKX007's kissin' cousin the SKX171 with PMMM mod.
> 
> -Sumo seconds hand (left the SKX hour/minute hands cause I like them on this dial)
> -Superdome Kit from Jake B (AR-coated superdomed sapphire & 60 minute elapsed time bezel insert)
> ...


Thanks for 1-upping mine, lol =)


----------



## stevedrk (Aug 8, 2011)

Here is my latest creation.










Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shiro Utsuri (Aug 25, 2012)

don't know if this falls under this model. newbie here.


























P.S. what is the exact model of the watch


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

Just recieved my SKX007, no mods yet. Are considering a Sumo like bezel insert. Tips on where to get one that resembles the Sumo best is appreciated.


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

Yobokies has a good selection. His photobucket (look under bezel inserts) www.yobokies.com. Then email him at [email protected] when you see which one you want. His name is Harold.

Jake B also has a good selection at Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.



bjoernbertelsen said:


> Just recieved my SKX007, no mods yet. Are considering a Sumo like bezel insert. Tips on where to get one that resembles the Sumo best is appreciated.


----------



## e2k (Jul 27, 2009)

Here's one more snapshot of mine.


----------



## osenoa (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi guys,

Everyone keeps posting pictures of these super oysters but the end links kind of bug me, which is the main reason why I haven't gotten one yet... It's hard to explain, but where the spring bars go through the end links seem off to me. In my mind, the pefect oyster's end link would extend out sort of like in this picture of this oyster for a 6309.. this is more like how it is on an omega po:









Here's the super oyster I keep seeing:









Does anyone know where to get one like in the first photo for a 007?


----------



## stevedrk (Aug 8, 2011)

My other SKX007. I faded the bezel a bit.










Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Shiro Utsuri said:


> don't know if this falls under this model. newbie here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, and welcome to the forum !
That looks like an SKX011J, but it has a replacement bezel insert, similar to or probably from an SKX007 fitted.

Regards,


----------



## daddybland (Aug 22, 2012)

timetellinnoob said:


> this time on bracelet
> 
> View attachment 792839


New guy here. Beautiful watch! Did you change/have changed the day wheel to the numerals or is that a movement for a different market?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

daddybland said:


> New guy here. Beautiful watch! Did you change/have changed the day wheel to the numerals or is that a movement for a different market?


The roman numerals are for some other market, not sure which exactly... I got it from JakeB. I asked if he had any roman numeral 7s26's in black, and he did. Simple as that, lol. Then I had someone swap it in for me.


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

One more, with super oyster and blue shirt:


----------



## ec633 (Jan 6, 2012)

I may as well join you guys & show mine.


----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

All standard, blue/white shirt/day.


----------



## krisstoffer (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

timetellinnoob said:


> this time on bracelet
> 
> View attachment 792839


Really like this dial and bracelet. Could you tell me what they are?
Thanks Jim


----------



## johant (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

krisstoffer said:


>


That is a nice classic looking combo.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

nervexpro55 said:


> Really like this dial and bracelet. Could you tell me what they are?
> Thanks Jim


That's a dial from an SKX171 and a bracelet from an SRP227 (shrouded Monster). The bracelet is pretty nice and looks like a beefy Oyster. And is much easier to remove than a solid endlink bracelet so I like using this one.


----------



## kayak15 (Jul 8, 2011)

Brand new to me today!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lasttango (Sep 2, 2012)

It really is a 007... but with an original 6105 dial, hands and a sapphire crystal... Compliments to Bob Thayer.


----------



## mamcodnald (Sep 2, 2012)

I've lurked WUS for a while, finally thought I'd post. I've had this 007 for a few months now:



Usually it's on the wjean Super Oyster, but occasionally it rides on a navy/gray NATO:



I'm thinking about swapping the white-and-blue second hand for a silver one to match the hour, any thoughts on that?


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

That IS one of the coolest 007's i have ever seen. Thanks for sharing. Who did the mod's on this one?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

lasttango said:


> It really is a 007... but with an original 6105 dial, hands and a sapphire crystal... Compliments to Bob Thayer.


I love these. One day I want to either have my 6309 or 7002 converted into one of these 6105-likes. I would go white hands and I may or may not go PO-bezel insert.


----------



## lasttango (Sep 2, 2012)

I am no modder... but Bob Thayer said that modding the 007 into the 6105 was EXPENSIVE, time consuming and challenging... said it took him months... and he said I was lucky ;-) He had the 6105 dial laying around and had the "project" in his head for some time... said he never modded the 007 into the 6015 before... for a master modder like him.. that seemed significant.
I have about $700+ into the watch including the bracelet... that's a lot of money for a 007... geez... the 007-J was less than $250... 
The watch has grown on me significantly...
So... It has some sentimental value I suppose... the 6105 is the watch my pop did a tour of vietnam with and this dial was born same year I was...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

lasttango said:


> I am no modder... but Bob Thayer said that modding the 007 into the 6105 was EXPENSIVE, time consuming and challenging... said it took him months... and he said I was lucky ;-) He had the 6105 dial laying around and had the "project" in his head for some time... said he never modded the 007 into the 6015 before... for a master modder like him.. that seemed significant.
> I have about $700+ into the watch including the bracelet... that's a lot of money for a 007... geez... the 007-J was less than $250...
> The watch has grown on me significantly...
> So... It has some sentimental value I suppose... the 6105 is the watch my pop did a tour of vietnam with and this dial was born same year I was...


Hmm... I figured to get hands from JakeB or Yobokies or someone (I know someone has them) and repro 6150 dials are on ebay for like $30. I know someone would have to dial-dot it, but that's not supposed to be a big deal.


----------



## mamcodnald (Sep 2, 2012)

nervexpro55 said:


> That IS one of the coolest 007's i have ever seen. Thanks for sharing. Who did the mod's on this one?


Woah, thanks! The dial and hands are from yobokies, the bezel and chapter ring are from Dagaz, and a local watch repair guy put it all together. I think it turned out great.


----------



## GriffonSec (Mar 22, 2011)

I've seen several of these and had to know why they were so popular. I picked up this gently used mod in the Sales forum last week, and love it. Now I know.

Jake B modded, bracelet I had here already:


----------



## osenoa (Jan 29, 2011)

On the Momentum hyper rubber strap as my previous post : https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/show-off-your-skx007-009s-262404-68.html#post5311519
Except I took the buckle and the loop from the original Seiko rubber strap. 
This, to me, is perfect. And it still smells like vanilla!


----------



## dartmouthest (Sep 4, 2012)

this is my first post, mad props to Lsettle for reluctantly selling me this watch and enabling my new found Seiko Diver addiction. this is my stock skx009, i can't stop staring at it, and i'm already plotting my next purchase. here's a few pics i took for you watch-.... aficionados


----------



## vrok423 (Aug 31, 2012)

Can anyone tell me the difference between the Seiko skx007 and the skx013? I am definitely going to by one of these watches. They look identical. Thanks


----------



## ec633 (Jan 6, 2012)

Much as I like my SEIKO SKX007 - *with all black bezel*, I've noticed the 009 model has part section of the bezel in red especially from 0 - 20 seconds. I think for those keen divers, the red section would be tremendous. As for non diver, like myself, the red could be over powering IMO. Then again a lot of people go for it for some unexplained reasons. Then of course, others like the orange dial too.


----------



## sub40 (May 24, 2011)

vrok423 said:


> Can anyone tell me the difference between the Seiko skx007 and the skx013? I am definitely going to by one of these watches. They look identical. Thanks


The 013 is smaller.

http://lh6.ggpht.com/_LtV2rB_3riw/TC9jnbB1x6I/AAAAAAAAMpM/7d-VIrCMe5k/SKX013-4.JPG

With the smaller size the minute markers are not as prominent and you won't be able to modify it much.


----------



## vrok423 (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks for the info. 007 it is.


----------



## comoco (Oct 9, 2008)

This is my first SKX007


----------



## beebox (Jan 12, 2008)

My first skx009


----------



## billson (Jan 23, 2011)

skx007 on wjean's super oyster.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I've been dreaming up another 'subtle mod'. I don't know if I'll do it, I guess that depends on how long it stays in my brain vs. available funds. And as I say every now and again 'there's no way I can justify another watch right now'. But we'll see, haha. :::shifty eyes:::

Basically, imagine a stock 009. Simply swap the chrome SKX hands (but keep the SKX second hand) with white 6105-style hands, and swap the white day/date movement with a black day/date movement. That's basically it. Not much fanfare, just a tiny twist to a modern classic.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

timetellinnoob said:


> I've been dreaming up another 'subtle mod'. I don't know if I'll do it, I guess that depends on how long it stays in my brain vs. available funds. And as I say every now and again 'there's no way I can justify another watch right now'. But we'll see, haha. :::shifty eyes:::
> 
> Basically, imagine a stock 009. Simply swap the chrome SKX hands (but keep the SKX second hand) with white 6105-style hands, and swap the white day/date movement with a black day/date movement. That's basically it. Not much fanfare, just a tiny twist to a modern classic.


+1 to the black date but I would use white Doxa hand as the 6105 are quite thin , in my immagination the 009 deserves bold hands.
That's just my 2c opinion.
Tha's a project I've also in my mind, do that, I'll follow you


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

LeeMorgan said:


> +1 to the black date but I would use white Doxa hand as the 6105 are quite thin , in my immagination the 009 deserves bold hands.
> That's just my 2c opinion.
> Tha's a project I've also in my mind, do that, I'll follow you


Which hands do you mean? Would you be able to post a pic?

Ideally, I'd use white SKX or Caesar hands if I could, but they are hard to come by short of buying a whole second watch and removing them, so that's not even an option to me. The 6105 hands just seemed to be the next Seiko-ish set of hands to use.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

timetellinnoob said:


> Which hands do you mean? Would you be able to post a pic?
> 
> Ideally, I'd use white SKX or Caesar hands if I could, but they are hard to come by short of buying a whole second watch and removing them, so that's not even an option to me. The 6105 hands just seemed to be the next Seiko-ish set of hands to use.


Pic from Harold photobucket


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Ah ok. Those are sort of the hands I thought. But for me, those hands are even more off balanced. It's just weird, the hour hand so tiny, with hardly any lume. I understand minimalist-type stuff but those just look odd to me. =/


----------



## lsettle (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## Tanacing (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## phibe1 (Sep 10, 2012)

I just picked one of these babies up! and oh boy do I love it... I already want to mod it haha!

But I had a question - I was wondering if anybody knew of a bracelet I could buy for my 007 that would fit my 8 inch wrist? The stock jubilee bracelet is just a tad bit tight for me. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

phibe1 said:


> I just picked one of these babies up! and oh boy do I love it... I already want to mod it haha!
> 
> But I had a question - I was wondering if anybody knew of a bracelet I could buy for my 007 that would fit my 8 inch wrist? The stock jubilee bracelet is just a tad bit tight for me.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Maybe Harold's Hammer and/or Anvil? Both are very high quality too. Check out Yobokies.com and see. There's an Anvil for sale on the Seiko & Citizen Forum now FYI.


----------



## Mho87 (Jul 6, 2012)

skx 171, samurai hands, Murphy bezel, domed AR sapphire, dagaz bezel insert


----------



## daddybland (Aug 22, 2012)

Crappy iPhone pic by me.
Hands, Dial and B. Insert from Jake. Thanks Jake!!!! Mod and Leather Strap by me!! 
Soon to get brushed alum chapter ring and domed crystal as soon as Jake has em.
Any idea when the 007 domed crystals will be available?....Jake?


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

If you EVER want to sell that call me first! Just beautiful...



GriffonSec said:


> I've seen several of these and had to know why they were so popular. I picked up this gently used mod in the Sales forum last week, and love it. Now I know.
> 
> Jake B modded, bracelet I had here already:


----------



## Stamos (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Bilhana (Oct 27, 2007)

From SKX to SOXA, with parts from Jake and Harold. One big piece of steel


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

Bead blasted bracelet brothers...


----------



## siriusstar (Oct 26, 2011)

You guys are bad and you should feel bad for it.  o| You just got me to buy a new one and here it is 009J on 2 straps: James Bond Nato and on Brady sailcloth white stitch


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Stamos said:


>


Really nice, simple combo


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Just joined the club 

Being my first mechanical watch, what should I look out for to keep it running on time? Also, would love some advice on bracelets (super oyster or what else?) and spring bars - the stock ones are a pain to remove.


----------



## superlative (Nov 2, 2008)




----------



## redsport (Jan 22, 2010)

Here is mine. SKX007 from Jake on an Anvil bracelet from Harold. Love it.


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

nsx_23 said:


> Just joined the club
> 
> Being my first mechanical watch, what should I look out for to keep it running on time? Also, would love some advice on bracelets (super oyster or what else?) and spring bars - the stock ones are a pain to remove.


Yobokies aka Harold NG has some really nice bracelets for the SKX. SuperOyster, Anvil, Hammer and now Beads of Rice. I have the first three and love them all. Check out yobokies.com and then email him any questions. Super guy too.


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

nsx_23 said:


> Just joined the club
> 
> Being my first mechanical watch, what should I look out for to keep it running on time? Also, would love some advice on bracelets (super oyster or what else?) and spring bars - the stock ones are a pain to remove.


I find they are fairly accurate when worn and slightly less so when on a winder. That said no automatic will come close to quartz accuracy. The SKX is a great watch and the 7S26 a solid, proven movement. You've made an excellent choice and it's sure to bring you years of enjoyment. Welcome to the fold my friend.


----------



## Morethan1 (Jul 28, 2012)

You already know what this combo is. Have a good night.


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

An 011 thrown in for good measure


----------



## cisf0rcalvin (Sep 17, 2012)

Here's mine! Just got it about a week ago.


----------



## osenoa (Jan 29, 2011)

cisf0rcalvin said:


> Here's mine! Just got it about a week ago.


Which strap is that? (Update: Sorry didn't look like the SO on my phone haha)


----------



## D1MATT (Aug 22, 2012)

cisf0rcalvin said:


> Here's mine! Just got it about a week ago.


Looks great! Got one on the way myself. Can't wait.


----------



## cisf0rcalvin (Sep 17, 2012)

Wjean's super oyster 22mm from ebay.


----------



## BA1970 (May 28, 2006)

Now I want to get a 007 .... again .....

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## BA1970 (May 28, 2006)

mcw53 said:


> Here's my SKX173 (US version of the SKX007) on a Super Oyster with Harold's solid end .....
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> ...


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

We've seen PMMM mods and even SKX-031 based 62MAS mods (aka 31MAS) but never a 6215 mod. At least I haven't. Seems like the ubiquitous 007/009 would be a perfect base to make an homage to one of the most iconic Seiko divers of all time. Hell, one of the most iconic divers of all time. Most of us will never be able to afford the real thing so... I'm looking at you Harold and Jake!


----------



## Bonedaddy (May 17, 2012)

nice B&W shot... I'm smitten with it. ( edited- thought I replied to a picture previously posted- sorry- please ignore this )


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

osenoa said:


> Sad to say but I'm looking to sell mine... Bought it in May, I absolutely love it, but I need the cash.
> 
> Asking for
> 
> Comes with the stock jubilee, a maratac type strap & 2 stock rubber straps (one boiled/curved, other one untouched). Shipping from Canada.


You should consider posting this in the sales forum. This thread is not appropriate for sales, you should re read the rules...


----------



## osenoa (Jan 29, 2011)

DM71 said:


> You should consider posting this in the sales forum. This thread is not appropriate for sales, you should re read the rules...


Will do! My apologies!


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

just got it, together with a tungchoy oyster bracelet. pretty cool if you ask me, glad i jumped on the band wagon. how long ago did this model came out?


----------



## peter_ng (May 17, 2012)

My 2nd Mod with Yobokies Parts & Murphy Bezel









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## everlong (Sep 7, 2008)

SKX007j1 with Steinhart leather strap.


----------



## Classic70 (Sep 27, 2012)

Skx175...trying to decide which other natos to snag for it. Thinking brown and blue solids.


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

Took new pics of my trio. I replaced the SEL on the wjean Superoyster and Razor bracelet with Yobokies SEL, perfect fit and i'm much happier with these.


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

I really like the Razor bracelet, think this is going to be my next purchase for my 6309 :-!


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

That's funny, that's my least favorite. No disrespect of course.


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

Memphis1 said:


> just got it, together with a tungchoy oyster bracelet. pretty cool if you ask me, glad i jumped on the band wagon. how long ago did this model came out?


I'm waiting on just this combo, with the 007 coming from WatchesHub and the TungChoy enroute.....this pic ain't helping me be patient!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

^^ haha... Wussah!

The only thing I wish it was tapered like my dssd bracelet. It tapers but not much.


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

Memphis1 said:


> That's funny, that's my least favorite. No disrespect of course.


None taken, I'm just bored seeing the jubilee and oyster style bracelets, I dont use mine anymore because I see them all the time and the Razor has that sort of vintage look :-d


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

pascs said:


> I really like the Razor bracelet, think this is going to be my next purchase for my 6309 :-!


And it's pretty affordable at $48 (i think), one of the cheapest actually, unless, like me, you update the SEL with Yobokies SEL, then you add $34. I think it worth it since the end links that come with the Razor, protrude and it was really bogging me. I like the Seiko vintage vibe a lot and it's pretty comfortable.



Memphis1 said:


> That's funny, that's my least favorite. No disrespect of course.


It's certainly not a bracelet that will appeal to everybody. It took me quite a while to appreciate these, and some will never do, it's ok no offense mate. Having one on Jubilee (which I absolutely adore for it's great comfort) and one on Super Oyster II, I wanted something different for my SKX399. I also put a mesh sometimes, which I like a lot also. I'd like to add an orange dial to the group with maybe a two tone or all SS BoR, or maybe a Super Anvil. I'm happy that we now have the choice of very good bracelets for the these Seiko.


----------



## JCW1980 (Sep 24, 2009)

Quick pic of my 009J on a Super Oyster


----------



## astral (Mar 28, 2012)

Crown & Buckle navy.


----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

SKX007 with Hirsch Liberty "on" (bracelet under)!


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

khbk said:


> SKX007 with Hirsch Liberty "on" (bracelet under)!


Looks awesome!


----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

Just "testing". Hirsch Knight also. In the end I kept the original bracelet on.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Bilhana said:


> From SKX to SOXA, with parts from Jake and Harold. One big piece of steel


Very cool.

There are so many mods here, I haven't gone through all the pages.

Has any one done a Soxa dial mod with UDT hands? And maybe with the original chapter ring intact (I'm not sure about silver chapter ring; maybe at least a matte black.)


----------



## Classic70 (Sep 27, 2012)

SKX175 on new blue NATO from Holben's. It's really a high quality NATO and arrived today after ordering late Friday! It's a very dark blue and is decently long.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

My Tudo SKX BB Tribute, on distressed leather nato ....


----------



## Classic70 (Sep 27, 2012)

Great look! Where did you get the distressed leather nato? Also who makes that style bezel? Thanks


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Classic70 said:


> Great look! Where did you get the distressed leather nato? Also who makes that style bezel? Thanks


Thanks !

Bought a leather Nato of the bay, and spent 30 mins working on it to distress it .....
You can see what it looked like before my treatment. The other Nato in the pic is brand new, undistressed !









The bezel is from Murphy Manufacturing.....

Murphy Manufacturing Co., Inc.

Hope that helps.

Regards,


----------



## emjee14 (Dec 9, 2007)

Greetings from the Philippines

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cool Hand Hodge (Oct 10, 2012)

The last one i picked up a 2011 made 009, runs exactly 2 seconds fast per day!!! Thats better than my GMT! Im waiting for another 007 and will report its work


----------



## jur24 (Oct 19, 2009)

Cool Hand Hodge said:


> The last one i picked up a 2011 made 009, runs exactly 2 seconds fast per day!!! Thats better than my GMT! Im waiting for another 007 and will report its work


That is superrb accuracy my friend! Take my advice and buy a demagnetizer. Not costly at all and from my experience my 2011 skx007J sat at -2s per day from a whopping +2.5 mins per week!


----------



## scharpy (Sep 24, 2012)

Are the 007s not meant for the US market? Considering their popularity, they seem to be difficult to find, especially from an AD. Is there another US variant or designation for this watch?


----------



## osenoa (Jan 29, 2011)

scharpy said:


> Are the 007s not meant for the US market? Considering their popularity, they seem to be difficult to find, especially from an AD. Is there another US variant or designation for this watch?


I got mine from amazon.com Amazon.com: seiko 007


----------



## scharpy (Sep 24, 2012)

osenoa said:


> I got mine from amazon.com Amazon.com: seiko 007


 They're all seem to be grey market and amazon themselves don't carry either model.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

scharpy said:


> Are the 007s not meant for the US market? Considering their popularity, they seem to be difficult to find, especially from an AD. Is there another US variant or designation for this watch?


 Yes. The U.S. market version of the SKX007 is actually the SKX173.

Very same watch except for the dial. Rectangular indencies instead of rounded ones. Easily found at Macy's. Not grey market. Comes with factory warranty and a higher price-tag. That's the one sold to the general public in America.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

I think you can get one directly through Dagaz / Jake B.


----------



## Morethan1 (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## RidiQles (Jul 19, 2011)

My SKX007 after the So Cal "Run For Your Lives" Zombie 5K


----------



## andor (Feb 18, 2011)

I am so happy. One year ago, my skx fell on the bathroom floor. It got broken. Since then, I have owned many different automatic and mechanical watches, many also much more expensive than this fairly cheap diver. On Saturday, I received a brand new 007 and I now feel like a complete person again!! Haha. Really love the factory standard look, but many wonderful mods out there! Have ordered a black Hirsch grand duke with red stitching to try something new. But I must say, I really love the z22 also.


----------



## xulf (Oct 23, 2012)

Just received mine today from Harold!

Pleased beyond words


----------



## andor (Feb 18, 2011)

Wow, a beauty!


----------



## jur24 (Oct 19, 2009)

I think everyone agrees here that for this epic beautiful watch, one must own at least one model of the skx007J! Ok, there is a school of thought which says that this version is actually made outside Japan, but none of them are 100% sure.

Japan is the mother-land of this brand and so one must be in the collection. I am not a diver and own one skx007J and an sk009k. Actually I have still not met pics of these watches doing their job underwater


----------



## westernbottles (Oct 31, 2011)

My new SKX PlanetMonster from Harold . Ordered on the 20th . Delivered to my house in California on the 24th . FAST


----------



## westernbottles (Oct 31, 2011)

Close Up / Triple Grip Bezel . Domed Crystal . SKX173 Strap with Polished Buckle . is a much better match than Matte Buckles on SKX007s/ 009s . I need the Lume on a Monster Dial , so thats why THIS is my choice .


----------



## westernbottles (Oct 31, 2011)

Wrist
View attachment 857409
Shot


----------



## Laugh2Love2Live (Oct 15, 2012)

Holy smokes that is good looking.


----------



## benvh (Aug 4, 2011)

Just got this back from MCWW. SKX171 dial, MM style hands and Super Oyster bracelet all from from Harold. It previously had the sapphire glass and aluminum chapter ring (ordered that way from Harold). Very happy with it. First time on a bracelet. Very comfortable.

Ben


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)




----------



## seikomd (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks Ben!
Just ordered the hand set!



benvh said:


> Just got this back from MCWW. SKX171 dial, MM style hands and Super Oyster bracelet all from from Harold. It previously had the sapphire glass and aluminum chapter ring (ordered that way from Harold). Very happy with it. First time on a bracelet. Very comfortable.
> 
> Ben


----------



## Odin43 (Aug 13, 2011)

Just ordered the 009 from Amazon. I was going to order one a few weeks ago and second guessed myself because of the bracelet. So I wound up ordering a Black Monster instead and had it shipped directly to Jay at MCWW. So now that I have a BM incoming, I care less about the 009's bracelet and will probably wear it on leather, a zulu or perhaps add an oyster or anvil in the aftermarket. I think the dial and pepsi on the 009 are just too good not to own one so I took the plunge. I will post pics when it arrives.


----------



## SdSl (Oct 20, 2012)

My skx007 on Super oyster:









Its a beauty


----------



## jamie007 (Jul 16, 2012)

Just ordered my long awaited 011j a few minutes ago. My 009 is looking forward to the company!

Thanks for all of the great info on these beauties folks!!
:-d


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I'd be interested to see what it looks like when people start putting the 'new Monster' dials into SKX cases. Someone's gotta make a '2013 Planet Monster'? hehe


----------



## Vincent Kolakowski (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## khmak (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## Seikoman87 (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

Just snagged this off the FS forum. The perfect orange dialed SKX: black outlined hands to match the dial markers, Roman day wheel, silver/black bezel insert, domed sapphire.


----------



## Seikoman87 (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

and mine, I've had it for years, still a favourite.


----------



## paul_regalado (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi there guys, been wanting to get one for quite some time now, must've visited this thread and the review a bunch of times already. .
The SKX007 is a real solid build IMO, with the no BS Seiko attitude. . 
Got this 2 days ago. . Now i'm a proud owner of a 007 as well. . 
Just hoping to find a super oyster bracelet. .
































Thanks for viewing. .


----------



## Odin43 (Aug 13, 2011)

New one, loving the color of the dial.


----------



## Seiko007boy (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi guys, new to Seiko 007, my mod 007 just arrived this morning in Bangkok Thailand, still waiting for Zulu Nato from Singapore.


----------



## Seiko007boy (Nov 3, 2012)

A shot when I tried it on.


----------



## paul_regalado (Jun 8, 2012)

took a couple of shots today. .


----------



## jamie007 (Jul 16, 2012)

*I posted a few days ago that I ordered the 011j. Received it at the same time as the two piece Zulu that I had ordered as well. I couldn't quite capture the colors right in the pictures, but as I figured it would, the gold accents just melt into all of the orange. In my opinion, I think that they play really well together.? Of course all of the other skx goodness doesn't hurt either!! Thanks again for all of the great info around here!





































And my 009 does seem to love the company... as does the rest of the family!!



















Have a great weekend everyone!! 

*


----------



## MykolAnt (Feb 3, 2009)

My X007 in its natural habitat.


----------



## Redcoat1 (Jul 14, 2010)

SKX173 w/Yobokies sapphire and WJean SO2:









SKX007:


----------



## KevL (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## Cigano (Nov 10, 2010)

Updating!
This is my SKX009, I had already posted photos of it before.
Still all original, NATO's only wearing one, Orange, JB and blue with a red and gray stripes.
Orange.









JB.









Blue with a red and gray stripes.









Cheers for all!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Cigano said:


> Blue with a red and gray stripes.


Where did you get this in 22mm?? Or is it 20mm?


----------



## Cigano (Nov 10, 2010)

timetellinnoob said:


> Where did you get this in 22mm?? Or is it 20mm?


I gained a friend, and she has 20mm, although the measure, the watch looks cool!;-)


----------



## SgtBatman (Jan 26, 2012)

My newest... Arrived yesterday after a long storm delay...


----------



## ryben (Aug 7, 2011)

Redcoat1 said:


> SKX173 w/Yobokies sapphire and WJean SO2:
> 
> View attachment 867141


Stunning combo! That yobokies sapphire just gives it that extra 'pop.' Wear it in good health mate.

cheers


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Trying a leather NATO. Thoughts and comments?

Also, I am considering fitting a sapphire crystal but how will that affect the water resistance of the watch?


----------



## Odin43 (Aug 13, 2011)

Lume shot of my 009.


----------



## Odin43 (Aug 13, 2011)

nsx_23 said:


> Trying a leather NATO. Thoughts and comments?
> 
> Also, I am considering fitting a sapphire crystal but how will that affect the water resistance of the watch?


I think the leather nato looks great! And I doubt changing the crystal would negatively impact the wr if done correctly. Is yours scratched?


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

The Crystal? Nope. Just kind of tempted to tinker with the watch and make it more personal.


----------



## macleod1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

If you do tinker, I hope to see the finished product.


----------



## ROGERWILCO357 (Aug 31, 2012)

Wow this watch rocks


----------



## GoBuffs11 (Sep 28, 2010)

Waiting on parts for a Soxa-ish mod and a Bonnetto Cinturini strap. Should be a different animal in a month or two.


----------



## amp48 (Jul 20, 2012)

173 on brown liberty strap


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

This just arrived yesterday. Love it. Purchased from Creative Watches, Singapore. 4 day delivery time to OC. CA. Great to business with. Anyhow the watch quality is amazing nice case, great bezel. I'm going to wearing this one a lot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk (sucks)


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

ebenke said:


> View attachment 871747
> 
> 
> This just arrived yesterday. Love it. Purchased from Creative Watches, Singapore. 4 day delivery time to OC. CA. Great to business with. Anyhow the watch quality is amazing nice case, great bezel. I'm going to wearing this one a lot.
> ...


Similar stories haha. I ordered mine from Creation (is that what you mean?), and live in OC. And it's been my #1 wearer since that day I got it (in sheer amount of days I've worn it compared to the rest of my watches).


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

macleod1979 said:


> If you do tinker, I hope to see the finished product.


The problem is there are so many options I don't know where to start. Whatever I do I just don't want to compromise the water-resistance of the case.


----------



## Odin43 (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

timetellinnoob said:


> Similar stories haha. I ordered mine from Creation (is that what you mean?), and live in OC. And it's been my #1 wearer since that day I got it (in sheer amount of days I've worn it compared to the rest of my watches).


Yep, Creation, Yep OC.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk (sucks)


----------



## e29ville (Oct 28, 2007)

Buying on the Bay to mod, not that easy: Movement was not running as it should and had to be changed. So I had to find another affordable watch with a good movement. Then I wanted a more luminous dial. Bezel insert had to be changed. I also wanted a genuine vintage metal band (not the new one made in China and sold from Canada. I was still unhappy: Now with a red seconds hand, I think I am finally happy with the modding. Crystal is also new. I wanted a domed crystal, but could not find one. I realized that a new bezel insert (Black+Red) would be a nice addition and would match Jake Bourdeau's logo and red seconds hand...


----------



## Moses Ang (Nov 6, 2012)

Finally took the plunge and got a 009. NATO strap next.


----------



## pupuek (May 12, 2009)

rammerjammer said:


>


What watch is the one on the left?


----------



## RogueJestyr (Oct 25, 2012)

SKX009 with Super Engineer II bracelet. Feels so much better than the stock Jubilee bracelet. I apologize for the poor pic, taken with my iPhone in dim lighting.


----------



## iggy111 (Nov 18, 2012)

Got this from Yobokies yesterday.
Sorry for bad pics


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

pupuek said:


> What watch is the one on the left?


I believe they are both 6215s


----------



## kayak15 (Jul 8, 2011)

Here are my two. The 009 is new and what I wear daily. The 007 was lost then found today while doing some pre-holiday cleaning. Probably going to put a tan colored Zulu strap on the 007 and use it hunting.

Please let me know what you think. The 009 is only 2 months old, but the 007 is at least ten years old. It used to be my fathers.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

With that dial, the 007 is a 173. (Same watches though.) Looks good for its age.


----------



## kayak15 (Jul 8, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> With that dial, the 007 is a 173. (Same watches though.) Looks good for its age.


Thank for the info. I knew something was different just wasn't sure what. I seems to still keep time well, even though it hasn't been used for servers years. I'm going to keep working with it over the next few weeks until my new band comes in for it. Then it will become my workout/hunting watch, with the Pepsi being my dress watch. Going to be hard to find the wrist time for my ecozilla now that I found this 173!!

(Although I would never get rid of my ecozilla!)

Cheers,

Kevin


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Happy to help. To be honest, the 173 would make a better dress-diver than the 009. Its Pepsi bezel makes it more of a sport-diver.


----------



## Kurtz (Mar 28, 2012)

Some great pics in this thread.

I'm going to mod a 007 into a (blue) Soxa and can get most parts I need at 10watches such as dial, bezel and white hands. Unfortunately they don't seem to have the red minute hand.

Does anyone know where I can find one or suggest an alternativa?


----------



## Theminio (Nov 17, 2012)

My SKX173


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> Happy to help. To be honest, the 173 would make a better dress-diver than the 009. Its Pepsi bezel makes it more of a sport-diver.


I agree , even though I don't think either one is a "dress" watch at all.


----------



## wasf (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

My lovely SKX007


----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

.


----------



## kayak15 (Jul 8, 2011)

spdu4ia said:


> I agree , even though I don't think either one is a "dress" watch at all.


Compared to wearing an Ecozilla with a suit, these two are by far my "dressier" watches. Got some good ideas brewing for the 173 to turn it into a sweet custom hunting watch for me by using some 10 Watches goodies!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## igureta (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## whitestripes (Nov 20, 2007)

I gotta be honest, I am completely surprised that this thread has been so successful! Didn't think it'd go this long when I created it. Have loved seeing your skx 007/009 over the last hundreds of posts- to another few hundred!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Hopefully adding to the thread Saturday, primarily due to the pics in this thread.


----------



## Jtsarby (Jun 22, 2012)

My Christmas present


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Christmas came early. Congrats!


----------



## Pato Sentado (Feb 26, 2012)

Under heavy and cold winds... on a watchadoo...


----------



## complicated_ (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Shaunie_007 (Feb 5, 2012)

Thursday night I swapped cases with my modded SNK809 to get this Spork-like result. I've got a husky kit coming in from Harold at Yobokies, I'll post pics after it arrives and is installed.


----------



## anirudhkitt (Nov 7, 2009)

My skx009 got a new lease of life after the bracelet broke. I'm loving the Nato Strap.

From my hotel room in Syracuse,NY


----------



## w4kz (Jan 12, 2011)

been almost a year since i posted at WUS. Here are my skx007 fam









*dial and hands from yobokies, strap from a friend









*dial and hands OEM seiko, bracelet from watchadoo









*the fams


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

I've noticed that not many change the bezel insert, but somehow I think it is my least favourite part of the SKX007, and therefore I would like to change it. I know it is what makes the SKX007 stand out from the rest of the divers, but somehow it is not appealing enough to me. So therefore I would like to do this mod:

My standard SKX007 with super oyster:









The Bezel insert from Dagaz (picture linked from 10watches.com):









Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.

Opinions needed as I'm having a hard time visualizing it. Will it look out of place? I can't seem to find a picture of this exact watch anywhere (impressive when you think about how big this thread is!).

The safe bet is ofcourse the more mainstream submariner-style bezel insert, but just with minute markings down till the 20th minute as it suits the SKX007's 4 o'clock crown.










Or maybe the milsub style (Closest to the original style, but still more stylish).










What do you guys think???

BR Bjørn


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

bjoernbertelsen said:


> I've noticed that not many change the bezel insert, but somehow I think it is my least favourite part of the SKX007, and therefore I would like to change it. I know it is what makes the SKX007 stand out from the rest of the divers, but somehow it is not appealing enough to me. So therefore I would like to do this mod:
> 
> My standard SKX007 with super oyster:
> 
> ...


Of course it's your watch and you should chose the one you prefer, but since you're asking for advise : ) The first insert would be a no go for me. First it doesn't have a lume pip and I can't stand the 60 minutes marker. Any of the other one would look good IMO.

Have fun with the mod, make it yours!


----------



## everlong (Sep 7, 2008)

I got the normal rubber and a nato strap, but I would like to get a "metal" strap. Where do I buy one, need to be able to be shipped to Norway. Where to buy?

I heard about a oyster and jubilee strap, maby more, but is there a place to see a picture of the different types on a skx007?

My SKX007 on a bond nato strap:


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

everlong said:


> I got the normal rubber and a nato strap, but I would like to get a "metal" strap. Where do I buy one, need to be able to be shipped to Norway. Where to buy?
> 
> I heard about a oyster and jubilee strap, maby more, but is there a place to see a picture of the different types on a skx007?
> 
> My SKX007 on a bond nato strap:


Read about 1/50 of this thread and you will see about 30 different types of metal bracelets. Get them from yobokies, wjean on eBay, or tungchoy. Use google


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

It was a 009 now transformed in a "sport/dress" watch.

Murphy round bezel
Snzh55 dial
Black day/date
6105 hands (plongeur second hand)
AR sapphire
All polished case and oyster center links


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

Here's my 007 on super oyster with solid end links


----------



## Roma753BCE (Sep 12, 2012)

My SKX007 on a Hirsch Liberty. Sorry for the iPhone photography.


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

Just got mine in today and I LOVE IT. It's going on a new strap ASAP -- just waiting for the Brady Strap in 22mm.

Happy to be a member of the club and I'll definitely post more pics once I have it on a strap.


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

Looking good fellas. Hold on to them. Not a day goes by that I don't regret selling my girls.


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

My SKXplorer mod is the end of the road for my SKX007. When it gets a new crystal I will be done modding it for good. Really ;-).


----------



## FranClar (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## Mike.45 (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## everlong (Sep 7, 2008)

Mike.45 said:


> View attachment 923378


Is that super oysters?


----------



## Mike.45 (Jul 3, 2012)

everlong said:


> Is that super oysters?


Yes it is a Wjean super oyster with solid ends.


----------



## kabal_za (Dec 23, 2012)

what a thread, what a watch!!!!

must/can not buy a 007 now ( have an alpha splashmaster and a victorinox chrono classic in the mail incoming that I must at least enjoy for a month :roll: )

this was a strange one for me. when I first saw this watch, I thought that the mod's available and end results were awesome, but the stock item I was indifferent to, awkard dial and hands... now after reading tons of threads, and most of this one, seeing different photos, different mods, it has really grown on me, and I now think it looks absolutely brilliant in stock form.


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

bjoernbertelsen said:


> I've noticed that not many change the bezel insert, but somehow I think it is my least favourite part of the SKX007, and therefore I would like to change it. I know it is what makes the SKX007 stand out from the rest of the divers, but somehow it is not appealing enough to me. So therefore I would like to do this mod:
> 
> My standard SKX007 with super oyster:
> 
> ...


Easy, get the Big Numbers insert from Jake at Dagaz. He's got two styles; Sub or Milsub / Orsa. Both look great.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

mine, with Yobokies hammer




































































































happy new year b-)


----------



## mdkendall (Dec 17, 2012)

bjoernbertelsen said:


> I've noticed that not many change the bezel insert, but somehow I think it is my least favourite part of the SKX007, and therefore I would like to change it. I know it is what makes the SKX007 stand out from the rest of the divers, but somehow it is not appealing enough to me. So therefore I would like to do this mod:
> * My standard SKX007 with super oyster.
> * The Bezel insert from Dagaz.
> Opinions needed as I'm having a hard time visualizing it. Will it look out of place? I can't seem to find a picture of this exact watch anywhere.


Why don't you just Photoshop one on to the other? (Apologies for the poor quality quick hack).


----------



## TMGecko (Mar 28, 2011)

my skx007 slightly modified :-d


----------



## jur24 (Oct 19, 2009)

nicoGT said:


> mine, with Yobokies hammer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent combination you have there!!  are the end links hollowed or solid?

Wear it in good health!!


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

mdkendall said:


> Why don't you just Photoshop one on to the other? (Apologies for the poor quality quick hack).
> 
> View attachment 926253


Wow, that is awesome! Thanks for doing this, it looks great!! That is the bezel I'm getting.

I don't know how to use photoshop 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## vinny_land (Dec 10, 2012)

nicoGT said:


> mine, with Yobokies hammer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forgive me because I'm kinda new at the nomenclature, but is this a "president" style bracelet?

Recently got a Seiko 009 from a fellow WUS member but it has the rubber bands. Looking to potentially upgrade the bands to steel (either super oyster, president, or jubilee) or just put on a NATO band and call it a day.


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

vinny_land said:


> Forgive me because I'm kinda new at the nomenclature, but is this a "president" style bracelet?
> 
> Recently got a Seiko 009 from a fellow WUS member but it has the rubber bands. Looking to potentially upgrade the bands to steel (either super oyster, president, or jubilee) or just put on a NATO band and call it a day.


Yes this is a version of the "President" bracelet. Worth every penny too.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## vinny_land (Dec 10, 2012)

rammerjammer said:


> Yes this is a version of the "President" bracelet. Worth every penny too.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Definitely liking this look for steel bracelets. It offers a mix between the oyster and a jubilee, both which I do like.


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

vinny_land said:


> Definitely liking this look for steel bracelets. It offers a mix between the oyster and a jubilee, both which I do like.


I agree

the original Seiko President :


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

jur24 said:


> Excellent combination you have there!!  are the end links hollowed or solid?
> 
> Wear it in good health!!


thank you
hollowed end links


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

007 on a Flieger strap. Works surprisingly well!


----------



## Der Wal (Jul 22, 2012)

I got my Skx007 the Flieger treatment.

Took me a long time to find s.o. to assemble the parts i recieved from Yobokies (hands, dial) and Dagaz (bezel inlay). No chance to get a german watchmaker to get this job done for affordable money and no waiting time less than two months. Shame on the german watchmakers! No wonder it is called "the service desert".

So here i am, at my parents-in-law in Izmir, turkey. I got the reassembled Seiko the very next day, the watchmaker charged 25 TL, which is about a little more than 10 US$.

Leather Nato strap is a horween shell cordovan by the way.

Hope you can see the pictures. First time using tapatalk.


----------



## bos_dc2 (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm happy to announce that I've become apart of the SKX007/009 family!

Just purchased my first modded Seiko Divers from Yobokies (TOP NOTCH SERVICE!), arrived in Canada in just under a week from Hong Kong.

It's a base SKX007 with modded dial, hands, chapter ring, strap, and bezel.

Onto the pictures!


































please forgive my really bad lume shot :'(









I'm overall very satisfied with how it turned out. I'll probably be purchasing a super oyster bracelet or hammer bracelet in the near future.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Der Wal said:


> I got my Skx007 the Flieger treatment.
> 
> Took me a long time to find s.o. to assemble the parts i recieved from Yobokies (hands, dial) and Dagaz (bezel inlay). No chance to get a german watchmaker to get this job done for affordable money and no waiting time less than two months. Shame on the german watchmakers! No wonder it is called "the service desert".
> 
> ...


Lovely watch! I abandoned the idea of getting an SKX007 last year and bought a BFK instead. But lately the itch to get one has been getting stronger and stronger. I finally decided to get one and have bought the parts for a mod from Jake B. Once all parts are here, I'll go get the watch from my local watchmaker and have it modded at the same time. Can't wait!


----------



## Mike.45 (Jul 3, 2012)

My new to me 009


----------



## iggy111 (Nov 18, 2012)

bos_dc2 said:


> I'm happy to announce that I've become apart of the SKX007/009 family!
> 
> Just purchased my first modded Seiko Divers from Yobokies (TOP NOTCH SERVICE!), arrived in Canada in just under a week from Hong Kong.
> 
> ...


That looks great.
Love the chapter ring and bezel.
I may have to purchase for my 007.
I'll email Harold and ask him? Is there a specific name for your chapter ring and bezel?
Thanks


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

Looks like his "Rollie" bezel insert to me. Chapter is brushed SS? Harold is the man. He'll hook you up for sure. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bos_dc2 (Jan 2, 2013)

iggy111 said:


> That looks great.
> Love the chapter ring and bezel.
> I may have to purchase for my 007.
> I'll email Harold and ask him? Is there a specific name for your chapter ring and bezel?
> Thanks


It's an aluminium chapter ring and a rollie style bezel.

|>|>|>|>|>


----------



## haniffunk (Jan 10, 2013)

Hello All...
this is my first post in WUS. 

My beloved Skx 171 with 007's bezel:


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

haniffunk said:


> Hello All...
> this is my first post in WUS.
> 
> My beloved Skx 171 with 007's bezel:


Welcome! Nice watch there. Any further mod plans?


----------



## haniffunk (Jan 10, 2013)

rammerjammer said:


> Welcome! Nice watch there. Any further mod plans?


thx . no, I've been very satisfied with it. Maybe next I'll add the anvil or the super oyster bracelet. cheers..


----------



## Cal8500 (Jun 21, 2012)

Just got this one yesterday so the only "mod" so far is the strap. A Hirsch Medici with orange stitching that my Planet Ocean used to wear, but I think it works well on this 007 too.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

This thread has been inspirational and I pulled the trigger on a 007 today and cannot wait for it to arrive. I plan on modding and the fact that there are so many after market parts available for these was a big factor in why I picked this watch.

I cannot wait until mine arrives so I can can throw my pictures into the mix as well.


----------



## MinimalMagic (Jan 2, 2013)

Would you recommend the 007 as a good first automatic? I really can't decide of what watch to get, either a orient mako or a black monster. But in a way this just "speaks" more to me, and really seems like a design classi. My father-in-law has a Rolex submariner, will this look too much of a "knock-off" when compared?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

MinimalMagic said:


> Would you recommend the 007 as a good first automatic? I really can't decide of what watch to get, either a orient mako or a black monster. But in a way this just "speaks" more to me, and really seems like a design classi. My father-in-law has a Rolex submariner, will this look too much of a "knock-off" when compared?


Yes to your first question, no to the last.
dP


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

It's all very subjective but the 007 is a classic by any standard. Wouldn't worry about the Rolex either. The SKX is much better looking ;-)
My only advice would to get one with the strap not bracelet. Then get yourself a solid link SuperOyster from Harold at Yobokies.


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## MinimalMagic (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks guys! Im really leaning more to the 007 right now instead of the mako as a first automatic, any other suggestions or things to consider before i make up my mind?


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

MinimalMagic said:


> Thanks guys! Im really leaning more to the 007 right now instead of the mako as a first automatic, any other suggestions or things to consider before i make up my mind?


Just plan to buy two , so you can keep one classic and mod one


----------



## MinimalMagic (Jan 2, 2013)

spdu4ia said:


> Just plan to buy two , so you can keep one classic and mod one


Haha well I guess it's time to make up my mind for this one as my first automatic watch, it seems like a solid point to start you automatic collection.


----------



## philjacko (Dec 30, 2012)

I've had my SKX007K with jubilee bracelet for a couple of weeks now and it is by far the best watch I have ever had. Feels great on the wrist and, contrary to some posts, extremely accurate. Bought it from Watch Creation who I would highly recommend.


----------



## Der Wal (Jul 22, 2012)

Back home I took another photo of my Flieger mod...


Seiko SKX007 Flieger Mod von der Wal auf Flickr


----------



## Uncharted. (Dec 13, 2012)

Self Christmas present, in it's element.


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Bond nato makes me want to do a milsub mod.


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## Mike.45 (Jul 3, 2012)

cajun1970 said:


>


Now that is NICE......


----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

Just standard SKX007 but always nice


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi everyone here are mine the 007 has a tss strap and the 009 has std jubalee on.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Finally got around to buying the legendary SKX007. It's being modded by my local watchmaker and should be ready in a couple of days. Pics when it's back.


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

I got an 009 coming in about a week! You guys are to blame for this!


----------



## ZAQ (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi all!

First message to this forum. Here is couple shots of my SKX007


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

ZAQ said:


> Hi all!
> 
> First message to this forum. Here is couple shots of my SKX007
> 
> ...


Welcome! Nice pictures...


----------



## lilachante (Jul 17, 2012)

Hello to all,
it`s my first post here.
I `m new to watches and done here a lot of reading and looking.
(Now I must learn how to photograph watches, sorry for the hair.)
Thank you all for your inspiration. 
Here is what came out.


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

lilachante said:


> Hello to all,
> it`s my first post here.
> I `m new to watches and done here a lot of reading and looking.
> (Now I must learn how to photograph watches, sorry for the hair.)
> ...


Welcome! What a lovely mod. Don't you just love the Murphy bezel?


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

I set off to buy an SKX007 6 months ago, which was how I chanced upon this awesome forum. Ironically, I ended up getting a BFK instead.

Thanks to this forum, in the past 6 months, I've acquired 9 different watches, none of which was the SKX007.

Things changed today though, and I'm now a proud owner of a modded SKX007J (I'd have settled for the SKX007K, but they were out of stock).



















On a side note, my wrist has been spoilt by my two-piece Zulus, I can never seem to wear my watches on any other types of straps now. Sigh... If you notice, I originally put the SKX007J on a black rubber strap in the picture. 5 minutes later, I had to take the black two-piece Zulu off my Vostok and put it on the 007, making a mental note to get another one the next time panatime has a promotion.


----------



## Der Wal (Jul 22, 2012)

Absolutely lovely! Can you give us a side view shot of that mod? I'm curious how the glass alignes w/ the bezel. Where you get that bezel? 
I can only see one fitting the SKX on Murphy's website.



lilachante said:


> Hello to all,
> it`s my first post here.
> I `m new to watches and done here a lot of reading and looking.
> (Now I must learn how to photograph watches, sorry for the hair.)
> ...


----------



## zejjez (Jan 17, 2013)

Can I ask what kind of oyster bracelet this is? Your watch is beautiful and I am thinking of getting both of them to make this exact watch for my first automatic. 



nvv said:


> Hi All!
> 
> My first post here on the Seiko and Citizen board. Sharing my 007.


----------



## haniffunk (Jan 10, 2013)

Just upgrade my 171 PMMM, with anvil/super engineer II solid curved endlink bracelet, here we go:



















on my wrist:










enjoy, cheers


----------



## Derek4real (Jan 21, 2013)

Just got my 007J today!!


----------



## Hubris (Aug 21, 2011)

I've had my 007 for about a year now. I love the watch and live a pretty active life and its my go to time piece on weekends or if I'm going somewhere that might cause me worry about a more expensive watch. Imho you just cant go wrong owning one of these!


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Having trouble taking this off my wrist.


----------



## EvoRich (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

Just showing off!


----------



## lamergod (Dec 4, 2012)

A birthday present for myself who's turning 18 in 2 more weeks. Hope I can pass this down to my little man.
Waiting for my bezel insert to come. The stock bezel has to be the worst part of the entire watch.


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

On the oyster today.


----------



## iggy111 (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## Dangermouse (Feb 17, 2012)

This will be with me shortly


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

lamergod said:


> A birthday present for myself who's turning 18 in 2 more weeks. Hope I can pass this down to my little man.
> Waiting for my bezel insert to come. The stock bezel has to be the worst part of the entire watch.


While I agree the stock bezel insert is less than fantastic, the bezel itself is one of the best on any watch. I'm partial to the Dagaz triple grip too. Seen here on one of my old mods:








Both Dagaz and Yobokies offer "Big Number" inserts that are a real improvement imho. Dagaz inserts on the 007s and Yobokies on the 6309:
















Happy Birthday and enjoy your 007!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

Just swapped my bezel insert!!










Pictures from the swap can be seen here: 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/first-skx007-mod-bezel-insert-swap-812299.html


----------



## EvoRich (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## pjsayer (Nov 16, 2011)

EvoRich said:


>


Snap









Super Oyster IIC in the post


----------



## sotroof (Feb 5, 2013)

New addition to my tiny collection. Manufacture date June 2012


----------



## ZEITIMER (Feb 7, 2013)

Hey everyone! First post!

I just joined to share with everyone my first Seiko, a SKX007 modded by Yobokies! I love it and it'll definitely be used and abused! Here are some photos to share with you all.

I would also appreciate it if you read my review of this wonderful watch: http://zeitimer.com/post/42482431946/seiko-skx007-mod


----------



## D1MATT (Aug 22, 2012)

ZEITIMER said:


> Hey everyone! First post!
> 
> I just joined to share with everyone my first Seiko, a SKX007 modded by Yobokies! I love it and it'll definitely be used and abused! Here are some photos to share with you all.
> 
> ...


Congratulations and great photos. Well done!


----------



## epoints (Jan 16, 2013)

kdsarch said:


> Here's mine.


Beautiful watch!!! what is the model number?


----------



## Straight Banana (Dec 22, 2012)

Used the old zulu strap while waiting for my oyster bracelet.
View attachment 967148


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

D1MATT said:


> Congratulations and great photos. Well done!


Congrats! Beautiful watch there!

Sent from my iPad Mini using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ZEITIMER (Feb 7, 2013)

D1MATT said:


> Congratulations and great photos. Well done!





deluded said:


> Congrats! Beautiful watch there!
> 
> Sent from my iPad Mini using Tapatalk HD


Thank you both! If anyone is interested I had the following mods done:
-Orange Plongeur Hands set
-Double domed sapphire crystal
-Silver chapter ring with markings

All done by Yokobies and delivered in 2 days (I'm in Hong Kong!)


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

ZEITIMER said:


> Hey everyone! First post!
> 
> I just joined to share with everyone my first Seiko, a SKX007 modded by Yobokies! I love it and it'll definitely be used and abused! Here are some photos to share with you all.
> 
> ...


This is pretty awesome. I wish yobokie had a regular website to make it easier to order something like this. Though I am interested, I can also be a little lazy.


----------



## temchik (Oct 25, 2011)

My 011 after the snow storm


----------



## iggy111 (Nov 18, 2012)

Here's mine.
Just got it back from Rob St monster watches.
Ceramic dark green bezel insert, aluminium chapter ring, skx173 dial


----------



## Citizaner (Feb 11, 2013)

Here is my new watch, had it just over a week, surprizing accuracy for me, averaging at a steady 3 seconds a day + or -
View attachment 969921

I will be replacing the strap with a more suitable leather one in the next day or so.
View attachment 969920


----------



## phlooke (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi everyone.
I've been lurking on here for a while after buying my first 007, after a few hours on here I was emailing Harold to order a PMMM
Others have said it before, but I have to repeat it...THIS PLACE IS BAD FOR YOUR WALLET! 
I've just received my Yokobies PMMM this morning...


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

Here are mine - an 009 on Jubilee and a modified 007 courtesy of Yobokies...
View attachment 971200

Btw, let me say that I love AND 'hate' this forum... lol...


----------



## Fuzzylogic (Dec 26, 2012)

View attachment 971249


----------



## sotroof (Feb 5, 2013)

*Fuzzylogic. Is that Tungchoy's Oyster bracelet?*


----------



## igureta (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Sent from my iPad mini using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Fuzzylogic (Dec 26, 2012)

sotroof said:


> *Fuzzylogic. Is that Tungchoy's Oyster bracelet?*


Yes, I got it from Strapcode (same as Tungchoy) via Amazon - Super Oyster II. This has the better clasp vs the Super Oyster I which has stamped metal clasp


----------



## everlong (Sep 7, 2008)

Fuzzylogic said:


> View attachment 971249


This: 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B005X...d=1360960050&sr=1-22&m=A1R0NH145QNETW&pi=SL75
?


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Well, this thread has made me buy another watch. Ordered an SRP315 this morning. Looks like I'll have a 007 on the way as well. 

I PM'd a forum member to see if he'd like to sell his, as it is modded the way id do mine, but no reply yet, but figure he probably won't sell. Guess I'll order one from LIW. 

The SRP315 takes a 20mm strap width. Is this the same for the 007? I will be ordering a NATO for it, as I don't like the rubber strap it comes with, and I don't care for bracelets. Plus, a NATO seems to fit this watch perfectly. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

007 is 22mm.


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

ViperGuy said:


> Well, this thread has made me buy another watch. Ordered an SRP315 this morning. Looks like I'll have a 007 on the way as well.
> 
> I PM'd a forum member to see if he'd like to sell his, as it is modded the way id do mine, but no reply yet, but figure he probably won't sell. Guess I'll order one from LIW.
> 
> ...


The 007/009 has a 22mm lud width fyi


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks a bunch, nsx and c4l. Just ordered one. I have a NATO to order that I haven't seen on one of these yet. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sotroof (Feb 5, 2013)

Fuzzylogic said:


> Yes, I got it from Strapcode (same as Tungchoy) via Amazon - Super Oyster II. This has the better clasp vs the Super Oyster I which has stamped metal clasp


Thanks. 
Did you also modify the endlinks as the fit looks perfect. Pics on the web shows the end links don't sit flush with the lugs. Appreciate the help.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

mcw53 said:


> Here's my SKX173 (US version of the SKX007) on a Super Oyster with Harold's solid end links ...


im really not a fan of bracelets, but this one caught my attention, pure elegance...I def would wear this..


----------



## ioulove2 (Dec 20, 2009)

Hello All
I just got this off ebay for 120 dollars, and I pretty much amazed at this watch. This is my third Seiko diver watch but the first two I got were in such bad shape that I was not able to even set the time and wear them. I am basically done building my watch collection, but it always haunted me that I did not get a decent Seiko. I tried again and the third time was the charm. Now, I see what you guys mean by the lum and the bezel action is smooth. I have been timing the watch for the last 24 hours and its running -5 seconds. I think it would have been closer to zero but I spent most of the day laying in bed. The metal bracelet that is comes on is so comfortable that is no way I feel the need to change it to a nato or rubber. I got three rubber straps included but I won't be using them. 
Consider me sold on Seiko, and I am including the ebay pics.
View attachment 976228
View attachment 976229
View attachment 976233


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm like a kid waiting for my 007 and SRP Monster to come. Really looking forward to these two watches. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## san2411 (Oct 2, 2012)

At last I took the plunge and joined the club. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

san2411 said:


> At last I took the plunge and joined the club.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! It must feel awesome! I know cos I've just gotten mine a while back too!

Sent from my iPad mini using Tapatalk HD


----------



## san2411 (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks man! I am sure you are also as excited as I am 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KoMM (Feb 12, 2013)

View attachment 979188


just got my new seiko from yobokies with super oyster, sapphire -synthetic, right?-, plongeur c3 hands. I am thinking of changing the second hand to the default one,the sphere will match the whole watch better than the rectangular -i hope so at least -


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

san2411 said:


> Thanks man! I am sure you are also as excited as I am
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed I am, here's mine saying hi!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fuzzylogic (Dec 26, 2012)

everlong said:


> This:
> 22mm L316 Solid Stainless Steel Oyster Straight End Watch Band for Seiko SKX007:Amazon:Everything Else
> ?


no that's the type 1 with the stamped clasp. I don't think there are anymore on amazon, but you can order directly from strapcode or tungchoy. their model number is SS221803B019


----------



## Fuzzylogic (Dec 26, 2012)

sotroof said:


> Thanks.
> Did you also modify the endlinks as the fit looks perfect. Pics on the web shows the end links don't sit flush with the lugs. Appreciate the help.


no mod done. fits very well.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

The 007 has arrived! Like the Monster, it feels and looks great. Very pleased with the two. 



Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cwik (Nov 14, 2012)

My Super Oyster Type IIc from wjean arrived last night.

View attachment 981314


----------



## e2k (Jul 27, 2009)

Took a new snapshot of mine (with a cold one :-!):


----------



## Kiter (Oct 1, 2012)

My latest mod. Hands from SNZF11.
View attachment 981585


----------



## bos_dc2 (Jan 2, 2013)

Finally got my super oyster installed. Woot!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

View attachment 982050


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

e2k said:


> Took a new snapshot of mine (with a cold one :-!):


Which Hirsch is that?


----------



## WatchFan650 (Feb 22, 2013)

007 with my new Super Oyster Type IIc

View attachment 982543


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## makinao (Feb 22, 2009)

Orange duo. My wife's 013 with leather, and my 007 with rubber.

View attachment 986695


----------



## pipeyeti (Feb 21, 2013)

Just got this in the mail today. Hate the rubber strap. Love the watch. Anyone have a bracelet they want to part with? PM me
Seiko Orange Dive Watch 200M Diving Automatic | eBay


----------



## Pastorsam (Feb 26, 2013)

bos_dc2 said:


> Finally got my super oyster installed. Woot!


Where can I get a watch like this? What is it and is there any modifications to it? I really like it.


----------



## Jez2112 (Feb 26, 2013)

First post here at WuS! I love/hate this place...well only my wallet carries the hate lol. Figured I'd start sharing...
View attachment 987005

SKX007 on Bond NATO


----------



## EvoRich (Jan 30, 2013)

Wore this most of this evening.









Recently switched it over to the Z22 strap for the rest of the evening.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Mine on a black NATO. I'm REALLY enjoying this 007 and my Monster. 



Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

Yobokies mod SKX 007

View attachment 988203

All my Seiko's. SKX 007, 6309-7040 from 1985, 6138-0011 from 73.
View attachment 988204


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

Pastorsam said:


> Where can I get a watch like this? What is it and is there any modifications to it? I really like it.


Looks like an SKX007 with an SKX031 dial, aftermarket Rolex style Mercedes hands and an aftermarket Rolex Submariner style bezel insert. Oh, and apparently a SuperOyster bracelet as well. 
Hardest part about recreating this one would be sourcing the SKX031 dial I would expect. The rest of the parts could be had from Jay at MCWW, Jake at Dagaz or Harold at Yobokies.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bos_dc2 (Jan 2, 2013)

Correct!

Mods are as followed. (All done by harold(yobokies))

Skx007 base ofc
Skx031 dial
Mercedes hands set
Aluminum chapter ring
Rollie style bezel insert
Wjean super oyster


----------



## freedomj (May 14, 2010)

Just sharing my 009 on Marine Master rubber. HAGWE guys 😊

View attachment 992169


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 23, 2012)

Here's my modded one..................










Started its life as a humble and tired SKX009, I added (all from Yobokies) 007 Sub bezel insert, plongeur white/orange hand set and a PO day/date dial.

Very happy with the parts and I fitted them myself, the scratched marked crystal is really letting it down though.................Must change that one day. Lol.


----------



## Der Wal (Jul 22, 2012)

KO_81 said:


> Here's my modded one..................


Dude, is that BRASS looking through on the back of the body, or just a reflection of s.th. orange in your room? I'm a little shocked. Always thought it's all solid steel.
Very nice to see a skx being so thrashed though. It's a tough watch for tough men, haha!


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

It's interesting cos considering how much I've spent and will be spending on modding my SKX007, I could probably get the next watch on my list, the Steinhart OVM.

Yet I persist. I'm intending to get the Murphy's bezel, hands and sapphire crystal from Yobokies and a ceramic bezel insert.

Pretty sure my 007 will be unique.

Here's how it looks for now, before I go for the next mod.


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 23, 2012)

Der Wal said:


> Dude, is that BRASS looking through on the back of the body, or just a reflection of s.th. orange in your room? I'm a little shocked. Always thought it's all solid steel.
> Very nice to see a skx being so thrashed though. It's a tough watch for tough men, haha!


No dude, it's just the light in the room, makes it look like gold/brass. It's stainless all through. Ha ha.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

deluded said:


> It's interesting cos considering how much I've spent and will be spending on modding my SKX007, I could probably get the next watch on my list, the Steinhart OVM.
> 
> Yet I persist. I'm intending to get the Murphy's bezel, hands and sapphire crystal from Yobokies and a ceramic bezel insert.
> 
> Pretty sure my 007 will be unique.


That's the cool thing, and precisely why I want to try to learn how to mod. You can pretty much make a completely unique watch just for yourself. Even when there's BB, PMMM, Soxa, Sea Monsters... almost everyone does something that deviates from the original 'inspiration' mod. I picture all these SKX and diver variants, different dials and hand configs, generally using *all* Seiko parts, and just the idea that I could actually DO that (really just _direct swaps_)... feels like some kind of sick power. Like playing god to a bunch of Seikos... lol =)


----------



## phlooke (Jan 21, 2013)

Get onto ebay and find the tools, they're not as expensive as you might expect. That's exactly what I did, granted, they are not the highest quality out there but they do the job.
You then simply use this post as a reference and mod away!  ...the next thing for me is to get the crystal press so I can get myself a domed sapphire from Harold.

Remember it's addictive and the million and one options will, if you are not careful, drain your wallet


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

timetellinnoob said:


> That's the cool thing, and precisely why I want to try to learn how to mod. You can pretty much make a completely unique watch just for yourself. Even when there's BB, PMMM, Soxa, Sea Monsters... almost everyone does something that deviates from the original 'inspiration' mod. I picture all these SKX and diver variants, different dials and hand configs, generally using *all* Seiko parts, and just the idea that I could actually DO that (really just _direct swaps_)... feels like some kind of sick power. Like playing god to a bunch of Seikos... lol =)





phlooke said:


> Get onto ebay and find the tools, they're not as expensive as you might expect. That's exactly what I did, granted, they are not the highest quality out there but they do the job.
> You then simply use this post as a reference and mod away!  ...the next thing for me is to get the crystal press so I can get myself a domed sapphire from Harold.
> 
> Remember it's addictive and the million and one options will, if you are not careful, drain your wallet


Thanks for the encouragement guys! Yes, I will probably consider the DIY option and open up a whole new different can of worms. Haha! I hear what you're saying and yes, there are just so many different variations one could explore. I started off wanting to do a PMMM. Then I thought a Marathon-style mod might be cool. And now? I think I have in mind exactly how I want my SKX007 to look and as far as I am aware, no one else has this mod.


----------



## klaasvs33 (Dec 23, 2012)

Not my own idea, but I just love the combination: Murphy bezel, PO style insert and Maratac Zulu:


----------



## Fuzzylogic (Dec 26, 2012)

View attachment 996955

View attachment 996956


----------



## EvoRich (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm looking into buying another SKX007/009 to mod. This whole "watch" thing is getting expensive.


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

EvoRich said:


> I'm looking into buying another SKX007/009 to mod. This whole "watch" thing is getting expensive.


I know right!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

cajun1970 said:


>


Well, I think I need a 009 now.

Sent using a typewriter.


----------



## Rick Antonucci (Feb 6, 2013)

Here's one I just asked Harold Ng to build me , I asked him to send me a pic before he shipped it off to me. I can't wait, it's my first 007.


----------



## nifag (Aug 16, 2011)

SKX007 on leather nato

View attachment 999261


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

My 007 on a purple NATO. Trust me, this watch/strap combo is killer and I've had a ton of people stop me when I'm out wanting to check it out. 



Sent using a typewriter.


----------



## EvoRich (Jan 30, 2013)

ViperGuy said:


> My 007 on a purple NATO. Trust me, this watch/strap combo is killer and I've had a ton of people stop me when I'm out wanting to check it out.
> 
> Sent using a typewriter.


Very cool! I bought a bright blue NATO for the same reason, though, the blue that was on the computer screen was not the same blue in real life, it was a much, MUCH lighter blue. I expected it to be more of the "grabber blue" of the latest gen Mustangs. But it was more sky blue. I may have to try and find a purple one.


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

My ever changing Skx007
Regards
Robt
View attachment 1000054

View attachment 1000056


Sent from my favourite chair to where you are using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuzzylogic (Dec 26, 2012)

View attachment 1001532


----------



## Dutchman72 (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## onevvayout (Mar 9, 2013)

My new SKX399 & 007 Black Bay Mod

View attachment 1002589


----------



## Jason F (Mar 24, 2012)

I've had this sk007 mod for a while. Got it like this...

View attachment 1002834


Then yesterday I replaced the bezel insert with this Submariner styles insert...

View attachment 1002836


Then today I thought, why not switch from the Yobokies bracelet to a black sail cloth and see what that's like?

I definitely like it. 
View attachment 1002839


----------



## zs3889 (Mar 3, 2013)

The result of browsing through this thread on a boring weekend....:









immediately swap with the nylon strap on my SNZG. What are the nato options that go well with the pepsi? thinking about navy blue, blue/grey bond, and dark red..









love the grip on the bezel


----------



## Koshyk (Sep 9, 2012)

Here are some of my precious 007:

Black zulu:










Brown leather NATO










Wrist shot with new NATO


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

Just received this beautiful SKX007 mod form a fellow WUS member, Dagaz SKX Ocean, loving it


----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)

Fuzzylogic said:


>


Wow, this is slick!


----------



## Kiter (Oct 1, 2012)

My next stage arrived in the post today.
View attachment 1007228


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Aww, you shoulda kept it with the black hands!


----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)

Jason F said:


> I've had this sk007 mod for a while. Got it like this...
> 
> View attachment 1002839


Nice, 007 Spork!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

I've had a few people ask me for more pics of my 007 with the purple NATO. So here are some new pics. 

Sent using a typewriter.


----------



## ncb123 (Oct 30, 2012)

johnj said:


> Wow, this is slick!


Agreed :-!


----------



## Der Wal (Jul 22, 2012)

Spinning the strap carousel...


SKX007 Flieger Mod on a grey Zulu von der Wal auf Flickr


----------



## wasf (Apr 23, 2008)

View attachment 1015987


----------



## lsettle (Jul 22, 2011)

View attachment 1016137


----------



## freedomj (May 14, 2010)

The newest member of the "desk diving" family 

View attachment 1017452


Together with his colorful brother 
View attachment 1017453


And the first wrist shot out of the womb 
View attachment 1017455


Sent from my chimney via tapasmoke


----------



## nuron (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

On holiday with my family with a water aquadome nearby, so the SKX007 is on NATO and rubber (the rubber is best though, as the nylon is thick so it dries slowly).










Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Rivendell (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## West of House (Mar 21, 2013)

My first watch purchase in I don't know how many years, mostly inspired by reading this forum and this thread, too! Wanted something on my wrist for my upcoming vacation.

View attachment 1018593


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm really enjoying my 007. 



Sent using a typewriter.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent using a typewriter.


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

99% stock

on Yobokies SOII

View attachment 1021997


pretty much a perfect representation -- _slightly _modded -- of the SKX007

Edit: what's up with my attachment? did mods delete it?


----------



## wasf (Apr 23, 2008)

11111


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

wasf said:


> 11111


in...deed?


----------



## Kiter (Oct 1, 2012)

nicoGT said:


> I really like that bracelet! What is it/where is it from??


----------



## Kiter (Oct 1, 2012)

The fruits of tonight's labours.........

It all went a bit smoother than my last modding session!

Happy with my new hands.

Not sure if it is truly finished yet....... BIG number bezle insert maybe?


----------



## Kiter (Oct 1, 2012)

Like this, maybe?


----------



## Jeffza (Jul 15, 2012)

Birthday gift!


----------



## Sygaldry (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

New Zulu for mine. 

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## cmkworm (Dec 7, 2012)

Viper, could you tell me where you got that black zulu with the blue stripe? It's beautiful. Thanks!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

cmkworm said:


> Viper, could you tell me where you got that black zulu with the blue stripe? It's beautiful. Thanks!


Sure can. I got it from eBay. The seller is TimePieceRepublic. They're out of California.

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

This guy again, from yesterday.


----------



## Rhythm Machine (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi folks,

warm greeting from West Java, Indonesia..
Here's my SKX007K2 on weekend...ready for a 4x4 trip.








And here's another appearance, as my EDC on weekdays..








Lucky enough to get this solid oyster with the end curve for USD15,
and the SRP043K1 clasp, also for USD15...hahahaha..


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Have a look to my SXK007 Made in Japan


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

Kiter said:


> nicoGT said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


thank you, Yobokies Hammer ;-)


----------



## Kiter (Oct 1, 2012)

nicoGT said:


> thank you, Yobokies Hammer ;-)


Thank YOU NicoGT !


----------



## spena (Mar 22, 2013)

Another great work by Harold! with the following mods:
DD Sapphire crystal
SO Evo bracelet
Silver Chapter Ring
Bezel Insert




















Sorry for the large wrist pic :roll:


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

Spena,

The first two pics are tiny and the wrist shot is perfect. Can you resize the first two?


----------



## spena (Mar 22, 2013)

Memphis1 said:


> Spena,
> 
> The first two pics are tiny and the wrist shot is perfect. Can you resize the first two?


thanks for the props and as requested (also updated original post):


----------



## phlooke (Jan 21, 2013)

Finally finished my two.
Parts from Yokobies, thanks Harold if you read this 

PMMM: SKX033 dial, Domed Sapphire, Mercedes Benz hands on Anvil
Planet Monster Mod: Monster dial, Domed Sapphire, orange plongeur hands with orange tip second hand, silver chapter ring, big number bezel insert on original Z22 rubber


----------



## Kiter (Oct 1, 2012)

Those are two very nice watches indeed!! Well done!


----------



## cwik (Nov 14, 2012)

Weird, my attachement went missing and I can't edit the old post, so here's mine on the wjean super oyster IIc.


----------



## zeroes n ones (Jan 15, 2013)

first time poster, be gentle.


----------



## bos_dc2 (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## Zilladon (Jan 17, 2013)

Brand new Yobokies-modded 007:

- Patti


----------



## freedomj (May 14, 2010)

My 007 lume shot









Sent from my chimney via tapasmoke


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

Zilladon said:


> Brand new Yobokies-modded 007:
> 
> - Patti


Wow nice 

Lets call it PMS - Poor Mans Sinn  lol

Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## NewDawnFades (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## freedomj (May 14, 2010)

Newly installed Super Oyster II fresh from the mail ?









Sent from my chimney via tapasmoke


----------



## spena (Mar 22, 2013)

is it worth $80 to change 007 facedial to the skx171? love the chrome on the 171 dials


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

spena said:


> is it worth $80 to change 007 facedial to the skx171? love the chrome on the 171 dials


NO, it's not!


----------



## phlooke (Jan 21, 2013)

YES it is!


----------



## freedomj (May 14, 2010)

$80 dial is half the price of the watch itself. Not worth it IMO. 


Sent from my chimney via tapasmoke


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Buy the SKX171 w/black day/date wheel and grab a Murphy aftermarket bezel and choose your insert.



freedomj said:


> $80 dial is half the price of the watch itself. Not worth it IMO.
> 
> Sent from my chimney via tapasmoke


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

freedomj said:


> $80 dial is half the price of the watch itself. Not worth it IMO.
> 
> Sent from my chimney via tapasmoke


I agree. If the dial was $20, then I would consider it. But $80 is robbery.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Just bought mine yesterday. Can't take it off, even for the night. It's just so beautiful to behold. Any tips for a new SKX007 will be greatly appreciated! My first automatic too, so I don't know what to expect (I know it won't be as accurate as Quartz).


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

Sambation said:


> Just bought mine yesterday. Can't take it off, even for the night. It's just so beautiful to behold. Any tips for a new SKX007 will be greatly appreciated! My first automatic too, so I don't know what to expect (I know it won't be as accurate as Quartz).
> 
> View attachment 1036560
> 
> ...


Wear it in good health... the Seiko will take care of the rest. Truly one of the best watches ever made at any price.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Tick Toc said:


> NO, it's not!





phlooke said:


> YES it is!


You might be able to find it cheaper. BUT, it might be more worth it in the long run, to buy a whole 171 and put an 007 bezel on it instead.


----------



## cap10amazing (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

Newly modded with Murphy bezel and insert from Harold


----------



## phlooke (Jan 21, 2013)

nsx_23 said:


> View attachment 1036779


Love this bezel insert.

Where is it from? ...I don't see in Harold's Flickr album or at Dagaz web store.


----------



## bp6270 (Apr 2, 2013)

I love that pic cap10amazing. I'm definitely looking forward to obtaining this watch as my next Seiko.  This hobby is definitely a killer...


----------



## phlooke (Jan 21, 2013)

Couple of wrist shots...


----------



## Drfp (Jan 8, 2010)

009


----------



## tripreed (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi guys,

I've been lurking around here for a little bit. I recently ordered a custom SNK809 from Harold for my college roommate for med school graduation (which I've also included a picture of below), and while I was at it, decided to order some custom parts for my seven year old 007. I opted for the extra shipping, but was still surprised at how quickly the watch and parts arrived (about two days). I took my 007 and the parts to a local watchmaker to have them installed (I have not taken the plunge to buy the equipment to do this stuff myself yet, but it may be coming). The watchmaker posted this photo of the watch on his Facebook page:







Unfortunately, after he posted this picture, I realized that I accidentally forgot to give him the Seamaster-style dial that I also ordered from Harold. Depending on how much he charges me for the conversion, I may have him install it, or I may keep it the way that it is for a while. Regardless, the watch will be going on a NATO strap because I love them.

For those keeping track, the parts, all from Harold, include:
-Stainless steel chapter ring
-Mercedes Benz-style hands
-Submariner-style bezel insert
-Double-domed sapphire

If I get the other dial installed, I'll post a follow-up pic. For those interested in the SNK809 Harold did for me, here it is:


----------



## phlooke (Jan 21, 2013)

tripreed said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I took my 007 and the parts to a local watchmaker to have them installed _*(I have not taken the plunge to buy the equipment to do this stuff myself yet, but it may be coming*_).
> Unfortunately, after he posted this picture, I realized that I accidentally forgot to give him the Seamaster-style dial that I also ordered from Harold. Depending on how much he charges me for the conversion, I may have him install it, or I may keep it the way that it is for a while.


I went searching on eBay and spent in all about £40 - granted, the tools are not Burgeon quality however they do the job for me. 
I'd never done anything like it before and have successfully completed the transformation on my two 007's.
I won't say it's easy, but going slow and using the thread's below as my guide I was pleasantly surprised at how "simple" the process of disassembly is/was - putting all back together on the other hand, well that was a another matter! ...those [email protected]@rd second hands...grrr.

Step by Step

Change the Bezel

Change the Crystal


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

Sambation said:


> Just bought mine yesterday. Can't take it off, even for the night. It's just so beautiful to behold. Any tips for a new SKX007 will be greatly appreciated! My first automatic too, so I don't know what to expect (I know it won't be as accurate as Quartz).
> 
> View attachment 1036560
> 
> ...


Tips? Get a good bracelet and enjoy! The jubilee bracelet rattles like an old Chevy . Mine says hi!


----------



## tripreed (Mar 29, 2013)

phlooke said:


> I went searching on eBay and spent in all about £40 - granted, the tools are not Burgeon quality however they do the job for me.
> I'd never done anything like it before and have successfully completed the transformation on my two 007's.
> I won't say it's easy, but going slow and using the thread's below as my guide I was pleasantly surprised at how "simple" the process of disassembly is/was - putting all back together on the other hand, well that was a another matter! ...those [email protected]@rd second hands...grrr.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips. I'd already seen the Step By Step disassembly thread, which is great. I need to look around for a thread regarding purchasing a first set of tools, unless you have one to recommend.


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

spdu4ia said:


> Tips? Get a good bracelet and enjoy! The jubilee bracelet rattles like an old Chevy . Mine says hi!


No offense to you personally, but I cannot grasp why somebody would put that razor blade bracelet on their watch.

It isn't at all 'cool', it makes the watch look like a 12 year old boy's metal Mulisha/UFC/Monster energy drink branded watch or something.

Stick to the president style bracelet, or the Hammer/Anvil aftermarket options.


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

phlooke said:


> Love this bezel insert.
> 
> Where is it from? ...I don't see in Harold's Flickr album or at Dagaz web store.


It's the milsub insert from Dagaz.


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

Lstearns33 said:


> Hi guys, I have a few seiko mods to sell, 7s26's and 3109, also a uts 1000m and a Tourneau 44mm gmt w eta 2893-2. Still can't figure out pics on here but message me and I can email pics and prices if you are interested. Mods are mostly yobokies and dagaz parts. Cheers.


Hi Lstearns,

You might want to post this in the sales forum. Sales post are not allowed outside that specific forum.

It could also be a good idea to read the rules, lots of tips there.

Good luck with your sales!


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

nick_sixx said:


> No offense to you personally, but I cannot grasp why somebody would put that razor blade bracelet on their watch.
> 
> It isn't at all 'cool', it makes the watch look like a 12 year old boy's metal Mulisha/UFC/Monster energy drink branded watch or something.
> 
> Stick to the president style bracelet, or the Hammer/Anvil aftermarket options.


Of course, this is only your opinion. See, some like the ''12 year old boy's metal Mulisha/UFC/Monster energy drink branded watch or something''. (You have a lot of imagination) 

It's reminiscent of the original Vintage Seiko razor bracelet, which was a bit different, but still. Some like it, some don't. No offense there, that's life.

Just to try to help you widening your horizon (not that you have too, but) let's try one more time with another picture ;-) It took me time to like these, I use to find them fugly. Taste change...


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

No offense taken , ;-)

It's no big deal , I like it , some don't. It's different yes , good thing we don't all like the same thing, this thread would have been one post with a picture of a stock 007.

Here this will make you feel better ;-)


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

spdu4ia said:


> No offense taken , ;-)
> 
> It's no big deal , I like it , some don't. It's different yes , good thing we don't all like the same thing, this thread would have been one post with a picture of a stock 007.
> 
> ...


First of all, great pic. Secondly, those hands rock. What hands are they and where can I get them?

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

Yobokies plongeur hands . Thanks and thanks!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

spdu4ia said:


> Yobokies plongeur hands . Thanks and thanks!


I gotz to order me sum of demz.

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## phillipndavis (Feb 13, 2013)

Just joined the club. Stock right now, but I received about a half dozen other band options which I'm eager to try in the coming days.


----------



## phlooke (Jan 21, 2013)

ViperGuy said:


> First of all, great pic. Secondly, those hands rock. What hands are they and where can I get them?
> 
> Sent while doing a burnout.


Look at the bottom of this linked page:

yobokies's Library | Photobucket


----------



## phlooke (Jan 21, 2013)

tripreed said:


> Thanks for the tips. I'd already seen the Step By Step disassembly thread, which is great. I need to look around for a thread regarding purchasing a first set of tools, unless you have one to recommend.


I haven't seen a specific thread for tools.

All I did was use the breakdown thread as a visual guide, the guy that did that has a great picture at the start that shows his desk with loads of tools laid out. I simply searched ebay for example Hand removal tool, then it's simply a matter of weighing up price, seller etc etc.

I would avoid those "146 piece" kits purely because most of the stuff you don't really need.
Consider what you want to do and then make a list of the tools required then go search on ebay - good luck and happy hunting


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks for the positive feedback guys, and for the bracelet advice. Meanwhile I am staying with the original. I understand the people saying it feels light, or that it rattles. I've been wearing a 7T32-7C20 with its original bracelet for the last few years, so I know what "feeling" the bracelet means. But right now I am liking this bracelet very much.

As I am new to Automatics and this is my first one, could anyone spare some advice about timekeeping, etc? I'm not looking or expecting for "on the second" accuracy, and so far in the week that I've had it it seems to perform really good. Is there a way somehow to sync the second hand to an actual minute? In other words, to pause it and start it running again? I believe this may be called hacking? Again, total Automatic newbie here.

And here's a shot I snapped today with a nice app called "Vintage Camera".


----------



## Rudi K (Dec 14, 2012)

Please send photos and prices. Thanks partner.


----------



## Aerofish (Aug 10, 2011)

SKX173 in it's Classic OEM stock form


----------



## everlong (Sep 7, 2008)

Anyone know where I can get the parts to make my SKX007 look like this?


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

my SKX401 vintage


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## phlooke (Jan 21, 2013)

everlong said:


> Anyone know where I can get the parts to make my SKX007 look like this?
> View attachment 1043130


Send Harold an email... yobokies'at'yahoo'dot'com'dot'hk


----------



## zs3889 (Mar 3, 2013)

Sambation said:


> As I am new to Automatics and this is my first one, could anyone spare some advice about timekeeping, etc? I'm not looking or expecting for "on the second" accuracy, and so far in the week that I've had it it seems to perform really good. Is there a way somehow to sync the second hand to an actual minute? In other words, to pause it and start it running again? I believe this may be called hacking? Again, total Automatic newbie here.


No, the skx007 doesn't have the hacking function that you are referring to.


----------



## jamie007 (Jul 16, 2012)

*Took the stock jub off of the 009 and put it on a snipped NATO for now. I love the jubilee, but had to do it!!







*


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

spdu4ia said:


> No offense taken , ;-)
> 
> It's no big deal , I like it , some don't. It's different yes , good thing we don't all like the same thing, this thread would have been one post with a picture of a stock 007.
> 
> ...


MUCH better!


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Here's my 011 does it count as the only difference is the colour


----------



## Sygaldry (Mar 27, 2013)

Stock on dagaz heavy duty NATO strap. Much more comfortable than my Rhino strap from timefactors (another great strap but has been relegated by this one)


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

My 6309-729A


----------



## W123 (Oct 15, 2007)

I've tried stock Seiko Jubilee, Super Jubilee, Super Oyster, Super Oyster with SEL, NATO, ZULU, Watchadoo... always go back to the stock Jubilee. For anyone who has a rattly/clanky sounding one.. you need some pliers and very carefully make small adjustments to the end link to snug them up. They loosen up over time.


----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

Stock Jubilee is a very nice bracelet
even compared to Rolex


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

My Prohunter SKX ........

















Regards,


----------



## phlooke (Jan 21, 2013)

phlabrooy said:


> My Prohunter SKX ........
> 
> View attachment 1048517
> 
> ...


Liking this one; add on black day/date and black hands and I think I've found my next argument with the missus :-/


----------



## Zilladon (Jan 17, 2013)

These 2 just in: parts by Jake/Dagaz, installation by Duarte at North East Watch Works:

- Patti


----------



## unsub073 (Aug 23, 2012)

My pepsi just came in


----------



## phlooke (Jan 21, 2013)

New ceramic bezel insert...


----------



## phlooke (Jan 21, 2013)

phlooke said:


> New ceramic bezel insert...


Replying to my own thread...how sad. Anyway just ordered the Superdome conversion kit with stealth bezel insert from Dagaz

Been waiting what feels like flippin ages for the Superdome to be available again....cant freakin wait, it's gonna be awesome.

Thats all.


----------



## Uncle Bill (Mar 25, 2008)

My new to me SKX007 on a stock jubilee bracelet: 

New watch for the collection by Bill Smith1, on Flickr


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

*@ phlooke *

What is the bracelet on your SKX? Looks nice like a watchadoo (?)


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

phlooke said:


> New ceramic bezel insert...


May I ask where you got the insert and if it's available with 12 hour marking instead of 24? I like it a lot but a 24h insert is useless on non GMT watch (even if it looks good) and a 12h one would be useful to track a second time zone.

Thx!


----------



## phlooke (Jan 21, 2013)

Sprint Veloce said:


> *@ phlooke *
> 
> What is the bracelet on your SKX? Looks nice like a watchadoo (?)


It's the Yokobies Anvil, I owned & subsequently got rid of the WJean Oyster II for this one.


----------



## phlooke (Jan 21, 2013)

DM71 said:


> May I ask where you got the insert and if it's available with 12 hour marking instead of 24? I like it a lot but a 24h insert is useless on non GMT watch (even if it looks good) and a 12h one would be useful to track a second time zone.
> 
> Thx!


It's from eBay - just search 38mm Ceramic Bezel Insert and you'll come up trumps.

I didn't notice one in 12hr, however that's not to say that one isn't out there waiting for you!

I am ditching this one (or migrating it, not decided yet) as soon as the Superdome conversion from Dagaz arrives - cant wait


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

phlooke said:


> It's from eBay - just search 38mm Ceramic Bezel Insert and you'll come up trumps.
> 
> I didn't notice one in 12hr, however that's not to say that one isn't out there waiting for you!
> 
> I am ditching this one (or migrating it, not decided yet) as soon as the Superdome conversion from Dagaz arrives - cant wait


Thanks bud, it's appreciated!


----------



## Stockegsix (Feb 27, 2013)

mine on Maratac Zulu


----------



## phlooke (Jan 21, 2013)

Superdome Conversion from Jake B...took about an hour and a half for me to install this morning, that includes cleaning the gunk from under the old Bezel insert.


----------



## zs3889 (Mar 3, 2013)

jamie007 said:


> *Took the stock jub off of the 009 and put it on a snipped NATO for now. I love the jubilee, but had to do it!!
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice navy blue-red nato for the 009, exactly what I was looking for, but instead I got this:









A much lighter and brighter blue, which does not go that well in my opinion. Willing to let it go, any takers? 

Also, while we are at it, this has been a very very sad week, the glass on my 009 got scatched!!! Any way to make it less obvious? I don't think it is possible to completely remove it anymore...


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

I just collected my SKX007 that I sent to my watchmaker for modding and regulating.

First of all, he forgot to regulate it. But he said it's about +10 seconds per day. I know that's supposed to be acceptable, just that I've seen 007s that performed better. And I was gonna pay him for his services anyway.

Next, he told me he lost the original hour hand I passed him. And that was only when I asked him for the original hands back. Sigh..

But yeah, I'm happy with the results.










1. Bezel from Dave Murphy
2. Ceramic bezel insert from Manbu
3. Hands from Yobokies
4. Double-domed sapphire with AR coating from Yobokies
5. Dial from Dagaz
6. Brushed aluminium chapter ring from Dagaz

Was feeling good about the mod, but can't help feeling a little unsatisfied with the under-delivering.


----------



## mver (May 5, 2013)

Just wanted to share some pics of my new Seiko 007 
After reading trough this thread i decided this had to be my first mechanical watch. 
Got it a little over a week ago and it held up to my high expectations! Its been very accurate so far (+2s on average) 
I put it on this nice black orange dievas nato strap wich i think looks very cool and fits nice with the red/orange letters on the dial:


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

Trying mine on a jubilee. Very comfortable and I'm loving this new watch. It's getting most of my wrist time right now.


----------



## Chaser41 (Jun 3, 2012)

Who's is this? Nice job on this one...


----------



## ElScorcho (Jan 2, 2012)

Joined the club...here's mine on a few NATOs. I've only had it for a week...but wow, the quality is evident already...

Bond NATO strap:








And here he is, chillin' in the SoCal sun after visiting the Aquarium of the Pacific:


----------



## drt (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm pleased to be able to post to this thread for a second time with an updated look for my 009. I've installed a black-on-silver GMT bezel from Yobokies and a Super Oyster II from wjean :-!:









Land, sea, or air - now this watch goes anywhere!









Too snazzy for a mere beater!

Wrist shot (7-1/4 in.):


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

Just put my 007 on a black NATO. This is the first NATO I've worn, and I now know why everybody likes them. Far more comfortable than the OEM rubber strap. I like to wear my watches snug and the ribs on the rubber strap would dig into my wrist. Not so, with the NATO. Snugged up, it almost feels like there's nothing there. Now, I'll have to get some other colors so I can switch them out!


----------



## janwynants (Nov 19, 2012)

A different watch every day of the week, and one backup!


----------



## erasershavings (Feb 5, 2009)

My SKX007 MOD. Hope this will encourage others to take the plunge!





MM300 dial + handset (Luka)
Sapphire crystal with inner AR coating (10watches)
Ceramic GMT bezel (ebay - initially ordered the sub-style bezel but got sent this instead. Seller waived the charges so i just installed this free bezel. The bezel sitting was also somewhat of an issue. you can see its tapers and does not sit flush with the bezel edge.) 
Isofrane strap
Thin spring-bars with fat head to fit isofrane [twente(o)]
Modder - Spinmaster (Singapore)


----------



## W123 (Oct 15, 2007)

That is awesome ^ Dat invisible crystal.........

Only thing i dont care for is the rubber strap, but my personal preference is I hate non tapering straps.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

janwynants said:


> A different watch every day of the week, and one backup!


I think some zulus will make it even more interesting.



W123 said:


> That is awesome ^ Dat invisible crystal.........
> 
> Only thing i dont care for is the rubber strap, but my personal preference is I hate non tapering straps.


Isofrane is a great strap for divers.


----------



## W123 (Oct 15, 2007)

I know they're high quality straps, just look odd to me and overpower the case of the watch.


----------



## TerenceChan (May 8, 2013)

Here's my modded SKX007 from Yobokies. Its my first Seiko! Such a beautiful watch and very impressive work from Harold!

The parts:
1. Bezel from Yobokies
2. SKX031 dial
3. SKX171 black day/date wheels
4. Brushed aluminium chapter ring
5. MM hands















What do you guys think?


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

Here's my er, SARB059... 
Wanted a SKX007 that would hack and hand wind. So I had a perfectly good Alpinist butchered ;-)
Actually, I found the bezel and chapter ring on the SARB059 to be ridiculous so I bought a brushed chapter from Jake as well as a superdome sapphire kit. Happened to hold onto a triple grip bezel, installed it, and voilà my dream 007 complete with 6R15!

























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## urbrainwashed (Jan 23, 2011)

Bone stock 007 with camera effect


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

rammerjammer said:


> Here's my er, SARB059...
> Wanted a SKX007 that would hack and hand wind. So I had a perfectly good Alpinist butchered ;-)
> Actually, I found the bezel and chapter ring on the SARB059 to be ridiculous so I bought a brushed chapter from Jake as well as a superdome sapphire kit. Happened to hold onto a triple grip bezel, installed it, and voilà my dream 007 complete with 6R15!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


You butchered WHAT now???!

Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

Was never a fan of pointless bezels and/or chapter rings. Once bought a Seiko Atlas because I believed it to have an actual compass. It does not. Same with the SARB059. The goofy script just clutters up an attractive watch imho. So I made mine better - or worse depending on your point of view.


----------



## FranClar (Nov 1, 2009)

_*in the marina ...*_


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Rioone (Jan 30, 2013)

This arrived today and I am extremely pleased. Finally part of the team!!!


----------



## krispilot (Aug 30, 2007)

My stock skx007k arrived.Will mod in a few days when parts arrive. Plan is skx779 monster dial,hands,maybe black calendar wheels. Yobokies double domed sapphire is in the mail.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krispilot (Aug 30, 2007)

Yobokies double dome sapphire came in the mail today. Was a little hard to install (for the first time). Broke my el cheapo hongkong diecast press in the prosess. But i finally got it seated right with chapterring lined up properly.














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## krispilot (Aug 30, 2007)

Finally.
I have been wanting this mod since early 2002. See link

http://seiko-divers.info/scwf/index.php?mod=103&action=0&id=1052525471

Had an SKX779 when they came, loved the dial and hands, hated the 779case and bezel. Loved the SKX007 case, but not the dial.
Finally after approx 11 years I got around to put together the grail.


----------



## Hanwen (Apr 22, 2012)

Just arrived this week. Very happy with it so far.


----------



## ernie0011 (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi all, newbie here,

Only discovered the fun I can have with a Seiko watch last month, and after a couple weeks of research and emails to Harold it finally arrived box fresh from HK on Monday!

(Thanks again Harold!)

*sorry for the "double photos" - not 100% sure how everything works yet!


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

PMMM:



SKX173 before and after coke bezel:


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

My 2007 SKX007 on a black leather strap


----------



## gleam0603 (May 25, 2013)

SEIKO SKX009 with green sub berzel insert. Share with you guys. :-d


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

gleam0603 said:


> SEIKO SKX009 with green sub berzel insert. Share with you guys. :-d
> View attachment 1097514
> 
> 
> View attachment 1097515


That is beautiful. Please tell us where you got the green bezel. Thanks.


----------



## gleam0603 (May 25, 2013)

The insert is from yobokies (good quality and deal communication). BTW, the nato is from cheapest nato strap, if someone is interested. Enjoy it...


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

009J


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

gleam0603 said:


> The insert is from yobokies (good quality and deal communication). BTW, the nato is from cheapest nato strap, if someone is interested. Enjoy it...


Roger that. SKX007 with Yobokies green sub bezel insert has been added to my wish list. Thanks.


----------



## daniel9399 (Feb 2, 2010)

My standard SKX 007...


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

SKX007J vintage (1998) :


----------



## zs3889 (Mar 3, 2013)

What a watch to own!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Kiter (Oct 1, 2012)

I really like that, timetellinnoob!!! What bezel insert is that? I think it would finish my latest mod off nicely!

Mine says Hi!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

It's a bezel insert that I'm not quite sure is still available. =\ It's the one that JakeB sold with the crystal because they match up. 'superdome kit'.


----------



## easyview (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX009J


----------



## Hanwen (Apr 22, 2012)

A couple more shots of the 007...


----------



## Bikeracer77 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Here's my SKX007 with yobokies green sub bezel and insert with a hand brushed Watchadoo bracelet. I'm lovin' it.


----------



## ryben (Aug 7, 2011)

Which is better, yobokies double dome or Jake's superdome?

Thanks


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

ryben said:


> Which is better, yobokies double dome or Jake's superdome?
> 
> Thanks


Don't have any first hand knowledge of Harold's new "double dome" sapphire. Looks nice though. 
Jake's superdome I do have first hand knowledge of and (imho) it's wonderful. I've had both the "smoked" w/ tan AR and the standard w/ blue AR and both are awesome.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I have a superdome kit from JakeB and a domed sapphire from yobokies for my shrouded monster and they are both excellent


----------



## zs3889 (Mar 3, 2013)

Actually does the 009 look a tad big on my 6"3 wrist? But I feel pretty comfortable at this size (42mm), own 2 divers and 1 seiko5 at 42mm..


----------



## fjcamry (Aug 13, 2012)

I have a 6.5 " wrist:


----------



## komsa (Jun 7, 2013)

this is my 007 on "Piero Magli" Balistic Silicon


----------



## mr_bones (Jun 7, 2013)

krille said:


> Here is my 007 on an a ZRC 'racing style' strap and a rhd deployant.


Perfect strap for the 007, imo.


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## iggu74 (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh my goodness, just had to buy a SKX007 with a bond nato strap after seing these wonderful pictures. I wasn't even planning on buying a Seiko for my next watch, but oh well.
Can't wait to recieve it.


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

Enjoy my friend ...


----------



## Derek N (Jun 12, 2006)

This one's a bit modded, but there's an 007 under there somewhere:


----------



## Weisoseis (Apr 26, 2013)

This is a 175 with a wjean super jubilee bracelet. I am proud of this time piece.


----------



## Pancakedan (Mar 26, 2013)

Just got mine yesterday and loving it. Such a solid watch for the price!


----------



## Yoda2005 (Sep 7, 2006)

Got a new Seiko oysterband from amazon for my PMMM. Stock jubilee is more comfortable, but the SKX looks so much better on an oyster.

I finally was able to get a decent shot of the AR on the sapphire crystal

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Weisoseis said:


> This is a 175 with a wjean super jubilee bracelet. I am proud of this time piece.
> View attachment 1120711


It's a 009. The SKX175 has a different dial.


----------



## lsettle (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## Pierce 68 (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi new to this forum,had my 007J this week to go with my BFK,sorry for the poor picture quality.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

To think I almost gave the SKX007 a miss as I felt it was a little too small for my 7.5" wrist.

It's now my daily beater, albeit fully modded.


----------



## Jez2112 (Feb 26, 2013)

Put a Coke bezel on my 007. Has a nice and new feel to it.


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> It's a 009. The SKX175 has a different dial.


Please expand... different how?


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

hidden by leaves said:


> Please expand... different how?


For the benefit of everyone (looking at you especially Monocrom):

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/what...skx009k2-pepsi-seiko-skx175-pepsi-166994.html


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

mike120 said:


> For the benefit of everyone (looking at you especially Monocrom):


I've kinda had enough of know-it-alls "helping me out" for one day. Thanks though.


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> I've kinda had enough of know-it-alls "helping me out" for one day. Thanks though.


This has to be the most ironic post ever...


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> I've kinda had enough of know-it-alls "helping me out" for one day. Thanks though.


Haha that was the joke of the day!

You acted like a mr. know-it-all and told the owner of a SKX175 that his watch actually is a SKX009 because the dial supposedly is different, and then when someone corrects you, instead of saying "whoops my bad" you just upgrade your clown rating with that reply of yours. Nice!

Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

My SKX007 just had a insert swap:










Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

bjoernbertelsen said:


> Haha that was the joke of the day!
> 
> You acted like a mr. know-it-all and told the owner of a SKX175 that his watch actually is a SKX009 because the dial supposedly is different, and then when someone corrects you, instead of saying "whoops my bad" you just upgrade your clown rating with that reply of yours. Nice!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


I've helped out numerous members with varying questions on WUS. Macy's did sell an SKX175 a couple of years back. It was a 173 with a 009 bezel. Being an authorized dealer, I hardly think they'd go out of their way to sell a franken watch.

As for my reputation on WUS, I hardly think it's going to suffer much. I'll keep on helping out other members who have questions, especially the new members looking for suggestions or clarification. It's unfortunate that you can't tell the difference between a know-it-all and someone being helpful. Thankfully, other members can.

Oh well, since it sounds as though you posted just to try to get a rise out of me and for some attention; this post is my good deed of the day. Responding to your post. Feel better now? I'm sure you do. 

As for me, I'm going to keep helping out others. You do whatever it is you want to. Post intelligently, or post like an ass. Not my concern. I've done my good deed for the day. Welcome to my Ignore List. Have a good one. Stay classy.


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

Bwahahahaha thanks man 


Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## SeikoPsycho (Sep 2, 2011)

Here's my SKX009. Did the mod myself with various bits from the Dagaz/10watches site (how _fantastic _is that site?) Thoroughly enjoyed the process as I've got into watches the last little while - all really thanks to these forums!


----------



## Strokes1251 (Dec 22, 2012)

bjoernbertelsen said:


> My SKX007 just had a insert swap:


 I need this watch now. Best looking one on this site so far. (Im a sucker for anything with a green bezel :B)


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Oh yeah... I got sidetracked trying to figure out what Monoclown was talking about and neglected to contribute to the thread's actual purpose! ;-) Here's my recently acquired SKX009 (or is it an SKX175? :think:... no matter, either way I like it |>)










Cheers,
HBL


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

hidden by leaves said:


> Oh yeah... I got sidetracked trying to figure out what Monoclown ...
> 
> Cheers,
> HBL


Just got a PM from one of my buddies on WUS. Damn ... Looks like I'm out $50.

He bet me that my blatant honesty would lead to plenty of animosity on WUS. I told him that I just place such members on my Ignore List, and move on. I don't even bother clicking on the "View Post" option when I scroll past their hidden posts. Besides, I let them know they're going on my List. Sometimes they keep quoting me afterwards. (Usually just to get a rise out of me.) But after awhile, they catch on. They're usually intelligent enough or get bored, and move on. Anyway, this veteran member of WUS bet me that there would be someone on my Ignore List who wouldn't be able to let it go. I told him he was silly. So he bet me $50 bucks that he could find someone on my Ignore List who would continue quoting me and basically turn into an e-stalker. I PMed him the names on my Ignore List, and he said we'd see who would lose. I figured it was going to be the easiest $50 I'd ever make.

Wow was I wrong!

He told me to come back to this topic and view all the posts you made here. So, I did ... Wow! That's all I can say. I put you on my Ignore List months ago. And I told you that back then. I mean ... just wow.

Okay, here's the thing. Yes, I joke around on WUS. Plenty of members do. Including the one who PMed me that I lost the bet. However, when I do it, it's obvious when I'm joking around. Blatantly obvious. I joke around, they joke around; it's a good time. I don't joke around all the time, and this is one of those times.

Seriously, your obsession with me has crossed over into creepy. And I don't mean just your constant quoting me in this thread. There have been others which that veteran fellow member has shown me. Quite frankly, I'm not remotely worth having an e-stalker. I'm not going to mention why I put you on my Ignore List months ago. You know why, you know you're on there. That's not important now. I know what your reaction is going to be. Your going to post some sort of joking post, you're going to laugh, you'll call me paranoid, and a bunch of other silly things. And that's fine. If it makes you feel great, look at it this way; you just cost me $50. I could have spent that on a number of things. So there you go, you cost me money. Hopefully that will cause you to smile and move on.

As for me, I've asked that member to delete the PM I sent him with all the names of those on my Ignore List. It was a silly bet that I figured would be good for a laugh when he lost the bet. I genuinely had no idea you would continue quoting me for months on end. And having it come to an end would be appreciated. What should have been an amusing joke regarding my Ignore List has turned into something creepy that is bordering on disturbing. Honestly, I'm not worth your time. So, with great sincerity, please move on. It's just an internet forum about watches.

I'm going to go back to scrolling past your posts without clicking on the "View Post" option. I've made it clear to that other member to no longer PM me about anyone on my Ignore List. And I'm just going to assume that you and I agree that I'm not worth having an e-stalker who follows my posts and keeps quoting them. Hopefully this will be the end of it. Have a good one. Please move on.


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## swingkid (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice to be back on topic!!!

I really miss my SKX171:







Here it is with a 007-bezel







I guess I'll have to get this one back. It's just such a great watch!


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> Just got a PM from one of my buddies on WUS. Damn ... Looks like I'm out $50.
> 
> He bet me that my blatant honesty would lead to plenty of animosity on WUS. I told him that I just place such members on my Ignore List, and move on. I don't even bother clicking on the "View Post" option when I scroll past their hidden posts. Besides, I let them know they're going on my List. Sometimes they keep quoting me afterwards. (Usually just to get a rise out of me.) But after awhile, they catch on. They're usually intelligent enough or get bored, and move on. Anyway, this veteran member of WUS bet me that there would be someone on my Ignore List who wouldn't be able to let it go. I told him he was silly. So he bet me $50 bucks that he could find someone on my Ignore List who would continue quoting me and basically turn into an e-stalker. I PMed him the names on my Ignore List, and he said we'd see who would lose. I figured it was going to be the easiest $50 I'd ever make.
> 
> ...


tl;dr... but don't flatter yourself. Life's too short, fella. Lighten up.

Sorry for the diversion folks!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Bryan66 said:


> View attachment 1128016
> 
> 
> View attachment 1128018
> ...


This is a sweet combo, had this going the other day =)

I have my PMMM on a black-stitch maratec elite 99% of the time


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

Here's my 007 on NATO at about 60 feet, off the coast of Cozumel last Saturday









and here it is today on a polyurethane bracelet


----------



## t3ded (Apr 25, 2012)

I wish I knew how to upload pics.... I want mine on the wall of fame


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

Hey guys, I would not bet $50 on that , humm maybe I would actually, but I'm quite positive that the SKX175 has a dark grey dial with pepsi bezel while the 009 has a dark blue dial. This is the main difference besides the little text.

Now, who's ready to bet $50 with me, I say i'm right! :-d

Edit: I just read that the 175 use to be dark grey (I win!!!) and is now blue (i loose), what a way to get people confused! I don't know, I guess it can be both...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/skx009-black-dial-477887.html


----------



## Weisoseis (Apr 26, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> It's a 009. The SKX175 has a different dial.


No, this is indeed a 175.


----------



## Weisoseis (Apr 26, 2013)

bjoernbertelsen said:


> Haha that was the joke of the day!
> 
> You acted like a mr. know-it-all and told the owner of a SKX175 that his watch actually is a SKX009 because the dial supposedly is different, and then when someone corrects you, instead of saying "whoops my bad" you just upgrade your clown rating with that reply of yours. Nice!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


I'm just now catching on to what's been happening, too funny!!!


----------



## Weisoseis (Apr 26, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> It's a 009. The SKX175 has a different dial.


Cool story bro...


----------



## hosemg12 (Nov 28, 2012)

Just got this and put it on a Wjean Jubilee..I ordered a 009 but after the last few pages of this thread I'm confused and believe it may be a Rolex..


----------



## Rush (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## oh1gt (Apr 11, 2013)

My 009, just finished this mod about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

oh1gt said:


> My 009, just finished this mod about 2 weeks ago.
> View attachment 1131599


Fantastic mod!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Can I check whether the Seiko 5 SNZF17 dial be able to fit into the 007?


----------



## Pierce 68 (Jun 15, 2013)

My first auto,love it


----------



## iggu74 (Jun 5, 2013)

Yay! Finally got my SKX007. Just saw the dial is not 100% alligned with the markers which annoys me a bit, especially after I noticed it, I can't seem to distract from it.
I guess I have to look into it and get it alligned. Great looking watch though. Was really surprised how good it looked in person.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

oh1gt said:


> My 009, just finished this mod about 2 weeks ago.
> View attachment 1131599


Oh dear Lord, that's badass. SELL ME THIS WATCH! PLEASE. I'm very serious.

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## Hanwen (Apr 22, 2012)

On leather these days, very impractical but it looks good in pictures...


----------



## abebram (Mar 5, 2013)

got this one..modded already

-forgive the strap..that was experimental  -

Uploaded with ImageShack.com


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Soxa blue mod by Duarte at NEWW, on blue isofrane.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

ManMachine said:


> Soxa blue mod by Duarte at NEWW, on blue isofrane.
> 
> View attachment 1136736


That looks goooood.

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

Same watches... new pic! :-!


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## prw166 (May 30, 2013)

Brewing beer.


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

Here's my SKX007 on a Watchadoo while I wait for my Super Jubilee to arrive from WJean. I got the Super Jubilee yesterday, so I thought I'd add a photo. or two of it,also!


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Superdome snowflake.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

ManMachine said:


> Superdome snowflake.
> 
> View attachment 1141566


wow !!! beautiful !!!
where the insert bezel from ?


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

Sprint Veloce said:


>


Love the brown leather, care to share what it is?


----------



## cwardun (Jan 17, 2007)

007 anniversary present from my wife whom I married on 7-7-07










I own an eBay refurb 6309 but I am really pleased with the quality of this successor. Also the accuracy has been mind blowing so far. +/- 1 sec per day since I got it on Tuesday. I hope it continues to stay spot on.

Sent from my iPad mini using Tapatalk HD


----------



## phlooke (Jan 21, 2013)

nicoGT said:


> wow !!! beautiful !!!
> where the insert bezel from ?


That is the infamous Superdome conversion from Dagaz.

I would loooooooove to get a couple of those kits but sadly they are now as rare as rocking horse sh*t..! :-(


----------



## fireftr45 (Sep 21, 2010)

phlooke said:


> That is the infamous Superdome conversion from Dagaz.
> 
> I would loooooooove to get a couple of those kits but sadly they are now as rare as rocking horse sh*t..! :-(


They are back up for sale on Dagaz's site now. 4 different versions.

Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


----------



## phlooke (Jan 21, 2013)

fireftr45 said:


> They are back up for sale on Dagaz's site now. 4 different versions.
> 
> Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


Not the same as the one in the picture.

I already bought a stealth version :-d


----------



## Vitaly (Mar 21, 2013)

My SKX007j


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

My SEIKO SKX009 with a STRAPCODE

I have a question, I want to install an aluminium chapter ring and I want to know if it is necessary to remove the crydtal for this, Thanks


----------



## phlooke (Jan 21, 2013)

Sprint Veloce said:


> My SEIKO SKX009 with a STRAPCODE
> 
> I have a question, I want to install an aluminium chapter ring and I want to know if it is necessary to remove the crydtal for this, Thanks


Yes, you do have to remove the crystal.

SKX007 Customisation Instructions


----------



## Straight Banana (Dec 22, 2012)

With newly installed strap from natostrapco.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

phlooke said:


> That is the infamous Superdome conversion from Dagaz.
> 
> I would loooooooove to get a couple of those kits but sadly they are now as rare as rocking horse sh*t..! :-(


The snowflake superdome was a watch that came from Jake directly; it has a tsunami bezel insert so not exactly the same as the superdome conversion kits being offered. This insert has the dots between the numbers like the regular 007s; the insert on the conversion kits is slightly different and has no dots, although the font is the same.

Also, I want to say that once one tries a domed crystal, it's hard to go back to flat. It adds great depth to the look of the watch.


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

I guess i can join the club. 
Picked this up today from another WUS member. Thanks to carsmovies for taking the time to meet up with me today.

I'll post more pics once I get it on the wrist. 
I will say that I was not sure if I would make the purchase as I've never seen one of these other than online. Once I saw it I knew I wanted it in my small collection.

Great looking watch.


----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)




----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

My Undercover 007 / Land Shark


----------



## skype88 (May 5, 2012)

Here's my newly acquired SKX007j. MKII MoD Spec 300 Dial + hand set. I also had the case fully polished. Other than that everything is stock.


----------



## phlooke (Jan 21, 2013)

ManMachine said:


> The snowflake superdome was a watch that came from Jake directly; it has a tsunami bezel insert so not exactly the same as the superdome conversion kits being offered. This insert has the dots between the numbers like the regular 007s; the insert on the conversion kits is slightly different and has no dots, although the font is the same.
> 
> Also, I want to say that once one tries a domed crystal, it's hard to go back to flat. It adds great depth to the look of the watch.


Errm, you may have missed my other post "above" (or a least before yours).

I have the _current _conversion kit installed on my 007.

I'm no expert but I'm pretty sure the one on your watch was offered separately as well.

Doesn't matter anyway, it looks gorgeous; congrats on an awesome piece |>


----------



## Archer1925 (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

My 007 on a new NATO I grabbed from eBay.









Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)

SKX009 on the left and it's cousin, a 1982 quartz 7548-700B on the right. Both sporting Seiko Jubilee bracelets.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Archer1925 said:


> View attachment 1151890


That's just a gorgeous, perfect, 3-hand vertical. Nicely done.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

I forgot to tell you, my Watch is a SKX009 with a STRAPCODE , very high quality and very nice finish, brushed finish for me. It' s possible to install the SEIKO clasp


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

Just picked up a SKX009 and put it on the Tungchoy Super Oyster II









It's a nice pairing with my SKX007 on M22 Rubber


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

My skx assortment








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dobr (Jul 16, 2013)

Morning sun. b-)


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Not exactly a beach resort. But that's still a good-looking pic.

Welcome to WUS.


----------



## ArielR (Apr 18, 2013)

Just finished modding my version of the watch:

- Plongeur hands
- Beadblasted super oyster
- Satin brushed case


----------



## puck51 (May 10, 2013)

Hi All 1st post, Just recieved my Seiko from creation watches and it got to the UK in 3 days. Been up to the Lake District and took it for a swim, Perfect watch on a Nato. Missus wants me to get a bracelet cos it looks posher so might have to get another, One for the day and one for the nighttime mmm.


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

Dobr said:


> Morning sun. b-)
> 
> View attachment 1157395
> 
> ...


Nice! I have that same NATO in 20mm, may I ask where you got yours? Thanks.


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

ViperGuy said:


> Oh dear Lord, that's badass. SELL ME THIS WATCH! PLEASE. I'm very serious.
> 
> Sent while doing a burnout.


Seiko should pay attention to what you are doing here. That is one killer looking mod!


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

Newest arrival. First venture into the SKX00n catalog. Great companion for my SKXA35 and I love the jubilee bracelet.


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Just picked up a Yobokies Super Oyster Evo S, and after filing down the end links so they'd fit, I'm happy with it. Endlinks match lugs better than WJean's (but I like WJ's clasp and taper options better).








































Cheers,
HBL


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

How much better is the wjean "super" jubilee over the standard Seiko bracelet? My standard bracelet rattles a little, mostly by the clasp. Not a big deal and I really like it otherwise even without SELs.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Here's my Seiko SKX009 still sporting a shark mesh bracelet. It's had a facelift with a new S-5 Sports Rally insert and new bezel. Thanks to Yellow_Wire for the inspiration.


----------



## Prohibit (Dec 4, 2012)

New SKX007 on a rubber Maratac with orange stitching.


----------



## Pierce 68 (Jun 15, 2013)

mine says Hi


----------



## fox_shinoda (Jul 18, 2013)

This is mine  just got it yesterday SKX007K2


----------



## iggu74 (Jun 5, 2013)

My Seiko SKX007 with a bond nato strap was my one and only holiday watch. Love it.


----------



## prw166 (May 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

iggu74 said:


> My Seiko SKX007 with a bond nato strap was my one and only holiday watch. Love it.
> 
> View attachment 1166493


who sells that pattern??


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

timetellinnoob said:


> who sells that pattern??


I've only seen these on eBay and being sold outside of the US.

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

prw166 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


I love that band ! !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

My newly acquired SKX009 with crazy bubble dome sapphire









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Thuggee said:


> My newly acquired SKX009 with crazy bubble dome sapphire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good. Where'd you get the red ZULU?

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

ViperGuy said:


> Looks good. Where'd you get the red ZULU?
> 
> Sent while doing a burnout.


From Jake at Dagaz watches, it was a 5 ring Zulu I chopped off the extra 2 rings as I prefer 3 rings, 5 just don't feel or look right.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imajedi (May 24, 2013)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

My SEIKO SKX009 with its new bracelet and a new insert


----------



## zs3889 (Mar 3, 2013)

Feeling like an American flag


----------



## apan (Feb 22, 2011)

My simple SKX009 "prototype" mod. Murphy bezel + Dagaz black chapter ring

Inspired by the clean, no minute track look of the prototype Rolex 1680 Red Submariner: 
Welcome To RolexMagazine.com...Home Of Jake's Rolex World Magazine..Optimized for iPad and iPhone: Phillip's Magnificent Rolex Submariner Prototype...


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Thuggee said:


> From Jake at Dagaz watches, it was a 5 ring Zulu I chopped off the extra 2 rings as I prefer 3 rings, 5 just don't feel or look right.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## GMT Hamster II (Jul 24, 2013)

First Post - Hello to all.
Very recently bitten by the bug:
My three week old SKX009K, Z22 off, and now on a Tungchoy Super Oyster with Solid Submariner Clasp (which I highly recommend).


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Your bracelet is a STRAPCODE


----------



## GMT Hamster II (Jul 24, 2013)

Sprint Veloce said:


> Your bracelet is a STRAPCODE


Strapcode, Tungchoy, ebay seller Strapblog - All the same guys / roses by any other name.
I dealt with Tungchoy in Hong Kong and had this delivered inside a week to the UK.
Have to say my initial questions were anwered very quickly, and they are a joy to deal with.
Going to be using them again, soon.


----------



## ArnieJB (Jul 27, 2013)

My SKX009 on a Maratac Composite strap.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Strapblog on EBay don' t have a lot of models and TUNGCHOY.COM are expensive.

Anyway those products are high quality and very xell build

I' m installing one on my SEIKO Antarctique and I will show you b-)


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Like promise


----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)

ArielR said:


> - Plongeur hand
> View attachment 1158832


The SKX007/9 looks so awesome with plongeur hands!


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

...


----------



## iggu74 (Jun 5, 2013)

My Seiko SKX007 came with a rubber strap. Replaced that with a Nato strap during my summer Holiday and loved it.
When my SRP227 came, I took the bracelet off and put it on my SKX007. It has solid end links and feels like good quality.

Took some Pictures with the cell phone and apologize for the lighting conditions and a poor lens.






























And with the Nato strap on


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

iggu74 said:


> My Seiko SKX007 came with a rubber strap. Replaced that with a Nato strap during my summer Holiday and loved it.
> When my SRP227 came, I took the bracelet off and put it on my SKX007. It has solid end links and feels like good quality.
> 
> Took some Pictures with the cell phone and apologize for the lighting conditions and a poor lens.
> ...


Where did you get that NATO? EBay? I need it.

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## iggu74 (Jun 5, 2013)

I got if off ebay.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

The SRP bracelet works and looks awesome on it, I've used it a bunch of times. And is a billion times easier to remove than fitted endlinks.


----------



## tooch (Jul 26, 2011)

Seiko newbie here! I wanted a decent watch to wear daily so I wouldn't damage my Panerai 111 by wearing it to work every day. I have a bunch of G Shocks but I needed something a bit nicer looking and more of a 'real' watch 

So I picked up this Skx007J on a Seiko super Oyster, and have worn it every day since! Absolutely love it, it feels like so much more than the sum of its parts.


----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)




----------



## theboywonder (Jan 12, 2011)

phlooke said:


> Not the same as the one in the picture.
> 
> I already bought a stealth version :-d


where did you get that dial?


----------



## petethegreek (Sep 21, 2008)

Here's my snowflake mil mod on a leather NATO. Thinking about doing this with a blue dial next, but loving this one


----------



## SgtBatman (Jan 26, 2012)

On a leather NATO from NATO Strap Co.


----------



## tkinphili (Oct 30, 2011)

My 009 on Hammer from yobokies!
Props to all WISs on the forum, all the posts have been really educational + helpful in getting the watch and the bracelet


----------



## kloubik (Jun 8, 2011)

SKX399...hope I can play


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

Barely 1 month after getting a New Monster...

SKX007J on a black and grey NATO.

[


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

muddy_man said:


> Barely 1 month after getting a New Monster...
> 
> SKX007J on a black and grey NATO.
> 
> [


I had this same exact combo for a bit and felt it looked so good. That particular NATO fits the 007 perfectly. Nice choice. I switch NATO's too often, so my 007 now has something different, but its a look I'm sure I'll god back to at some point.

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## GMT Hamster II (Jul 24, 2013)

I know it's a 007/009 thread, but here's an 011, with his pal


----------



## sotroof (Feb 5, 2013)

Just sapphire'd mine


----------



## phlooke (Jan 21, 2013)

theboywonder said:


> where did you get that dial?


It's the SKX033 dial.

From the mighty Harold - "yokobies"


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Still looking for a Murphy Bezel!








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

^^^absofuc***glutely love that strap!!!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Memphis1 said:


> ^^^absofuc***glutely love that strap!!!


You have a PM.

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Switched to oyster bracelet, nice change from stock jubilee!








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

theboywonder said:


> where did you get that dial?


Looks like the dial from an SKX031/33 to me. 10 Bar is a dead give away. 
The SKX171 dial is very similar (applied indices) and has feet for the crown at 4.

NUKE THE WHALES


----------



## Jussi H (Aug 3, 2013)

SKX009J1, a red Nato strap (thank you, NATO Strap Co.), a maple and some roofs of Turku, Finland.

Basically a plain vanilla, but I like the pop that the red strap gives to it.

(Also my first post. Hi all!)


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Welcome to WUS.

Nice combination of watch and strap.


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

Wow, is that a Submariner green bezel? I love it.


----------



## vladimirp (Oct 13, 2012)

Here is my Skx009,

After 6 months I swapped the hand for Yobokies Plongeurs.
However I still wasn't satisfied, so I send the watch to Rob in The Netherlands (Robokies)
He added:
Ceramic bezel insert
Sapphire crystal
Sbdc007 dial

Now it looks like this:


----------



## hokavan (Apr 30, 2012)

The Sun has just shone on me


----------



## craigger (Dec 11, 2010)

Sprint Veloce said:


> Like promise


Anyone know where I could source this dial?


----------



## 6_String_Slinger (Jun 20, 2013)

That looks awesome, especially how the green blends in with the dial colors. One question though...the edges of that bezel arent the standard for the skx007/009. Did you replace the bezel as well? I like that look.



vladimirp said:


> Here is my Skx009,
> 
> After 6 months I swapped the hand for Yobokies Plongeurs.
> However I still wasn't satisfied, so I send the watch to Rob in The Netherlands (Robokies)
> ...


----------



## charlestonamigo (Jul 28, 2013)

I've been staring at all of yours for too long. She finally arrived. Not only first Seiko ever, but no lie, first watch ever. Now need to get a president/hammer and figure out how in the hell to get these spring bars off.


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

The spring bars will be your biggest challenge! Be patient!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## nick_nack8 (Aug 16, 2013)

bjoernbertelsen said:


> Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


I love your blue dial... where did you get that? I'm thinking of getting a 007 but want a blue chapter ring.


----------



## EvoRich (Jan 30, 2013)

nick_nack8 said:


> I love your blue dial... where did you get that? I'm thinking of getting a 007 but want a blue chapter ring.


The watch on the left? That's not a SKX007/9. That's a SBDC003. The SKX009 does have a blue dial and chapter ring though. But they have a Pepsi bezel.


----------



## nick_nack8 (Aug 16, 2013)

EvoRich said:


> The watch on the left? That's not a SKX007/9. That's a SBDC003. The SKX009 does have a blue dial and chapter ring though. But they have a Pepsi bezel.


Oh.. I think I know what I want for my birthday.


----------



## RHoy185 (Jan 31, 2012)

My first Seiko has arrived, SKX007 with a nice leather 5-ring nato from natoStrapCo! Love the watch!


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

a "classic" mod ;-)

SKX007 case
SKX171 dial
SBDA001 hands
Dagaz thick domed sapphire w/AR 
Seiko jubilee


----------



## EvoRich (Jan 30, 2013)

RHoy185 said:


> View attachment 1193772
> 
> 
> My first Seiko has arrived, SKX007 with a nice leather 5-ring nato from natoStrapCo! Love the watch!


The SKX007 works very well on a leather NATO. I too have used this combo. I like the Leather NATO from Miltat. I bought it from Strap code.

I don't do this often, but it sure does look good on leather.


----------



## vladimirp (Oct 13, 2012)

6_String_Slinger said:


> That looks awesome, especially how the green blends in with the dial colors. One question though...the edges of that bezel arent the standard for the skx007/009. Did you replace the bezel as well? I like that look.


No it's just the original bezel, maybe the pictures make it look different. All my mods are in my initial post.
Perhaps the bezel insert makes the bezel look different


----------



## Kratsmoose (Nov 19, 2012)

I can't stand the bezel, so I took it off:








Seems much smaller this way, which I prefer. Also, using Tungchoy aftermarket bracelet.


----------



## RHoy185 (Jan 31, 2012)

EvoRich said:


> The SKX007 works very well on a leather NATO. I too have used this combo. I like the Leather NATO from Miltat. I bought it from Strap code.
> 
> I don't do this often, but it sure does look good on leather.


Agreed!


----------



## 6_String_Slinger (Jun 20, 2013)

My first 007 that I bought for a mod project...this will probably be the last picture taken with the original parts...The watch is extremely accurate and silent as well!


----------



## charlestonamigo (Jul 28, 2013)

.


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Pepsi with a Hammer, much more solid than the stock Jubilee!








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

Where did you get that from???


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Harold at YOBOKIES! Have the same combo on my Blue Sumo. Very comfortable.


----------



## Makhno (Aug 20, 2013)

My Beloved New SKX009K2, Loved it so much, that now i'm waiting for the yet to be delivered SKX007K2


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

JakeB is apparently releasing some new bezel inserts for 007's today, per his facebook!!


----------



## Oldbugr (Aug 1, 2013)

My 007...


----------



## punlaj (Jan 29, 2013)

Just picked up these two beauties...








Bought the 009 used and the bezel is starting to fade, so I decided to purchase a replacement genuine bezel from JakeB, aka "Dagaz", for the 009.


----------



## Makhno (Aug 20, 2013)

More Photos of my skx009k2, skx007k2 on is way to my wrist


----------



## Makhno (Aug 20, 2013)

The Mighty Lum!


----------



## Oldbugr (Aug 1, 2013)

good ol 007....


----------



## punlaj (Jan 29, 2013)

007 on a Zulu PVD khaki green strap


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

This is incoming to replace my stock 007 I sold a couple of weeks ago. Quite excited.


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

That is really nice! Where did you source that if I may ask?????


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

CWBYTYME said:


> That is really nice! Where did you source that if I may ask?????


I actually saw it last Friday night on the sales forum quite by accident and knew I had to have it. It was probably over priced but oh we'll. it's a mod by Noah at 10watches I believe. There are lots of Bone Frog Tsunami mods around but that was the first 007 I have seen done like that.


----------



## bojany (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi all. 
I just order my 007. The next 10 days of waiting will be a pain  
Ah well, I'll just enjoy your pic untill it arives  

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## punlaj (Jan 29, 2013)

bojany said:


> Hi all.
> I just order my 007. The next 10 days of waiting will be a pain
> Ah well, I'll just enjoy your pic untill it arives
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Congrats! I hope you enjoy the 007 as much as we do!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Makhno (Aug 20, 2013)

it arrived!!! two weeks or so, after getting my hands on the skx009k2, i fell in love, so i picked up the mighty skx007k2 as well, some photos of his first wrist day


----------



## hokavan (Apr 30, 2012)

20 rounds swimming have given energy for 007 to keep running at least 2 days


----------



## hokavan (Apr 30, 2012)

Swimming is good for health, isn't it?


----------



## 6_String_Slinger (Jun 20, 2013)

Late to the party, but I finally acquired a SKX007 a couple months ago. I had a strap made for it (BeauBands) and am slowly purchasing all of the parts I need for a cool idea I have for a mod. Here she is.....last pic I'll post before she turns into something else entirely! Keeping excellent time so far


----------



## bojany (Feb 7, 2013)

Just got my 007  :beer:
I love it.















Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wrist.time (Sep 4, 2013)

Very proud, first time owner here.


----------



## IanCognito (Aug 29, 2013)

New to the club as well. Loving the splash of colour on my wrist!


























with his younger brother:









and with his Japanese cousins:


----------



## Ger093 (Aug 1, 2013)

First real watch my SKX007J. Pulled the trigger after seeing all the SKX007 pics. Waiting on a few NATO straps from Crown & Buckle to arrive.


----------



## HarryD (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi all...

I am a new member to the forum. Have to admit, so amazing stuff here. Feel like I am going to spend a lot of time on this site. My wife is not going to be happy.

Working on a 007 mod and looking for a SKX031 dial, SKX 023, or SKX171 dial. Anyone have one they want to sell? I am going for a milsub look.

Please let me know.

Harry


----------



## Sumgai (Feb 26, 2013)

Try one of the watchuseek sponsors.


Sent from out there.


----------



## Makhno (Aug 20, 2013)

More Photos of my skx009k2


----------



## Adiroy89 (Aug 24, 2013)

This thread isn't really helping me decide wether to get a 007 or a 009! i can see me ending up with both!


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Adiroy89 said:


> This thread isn't really helping me decide wether to get a 007 or a 009! i can see me ending up with both!


Not a bad idea at all.


----------



## punlaj (Jan 29, 2013)

Adiroy89 said:


> This thread isn't really helping me decide wether to get a 007 or a 009! i can see me ending up with both!


I ended up buying both. No regrets at all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Jwiner (Dec 5, 2011)

My 007 w/ Green Bezel Insert










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## louisler (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## punlaj (Jan 29, 2013)

What do you guys think about the 007 on brown leather NATO?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Don't know if I like the brown NATO better or a classic brown strap?








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## punlaj (Jan 29, 2013)

I need one of those! Especially in that dark brown. Care to give me some info on it? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Got it off E-Bay, it's a Hirsch liberty, can't remember what the outlets name was but they are not hard to get a hold of.Nice thick strap with heavy duty white contrast stitching. I have one in a lighter shade that I'm very fond of also. I have a NATO like yours on my 007 now and I like it a lot! Good luck in your search.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

Thewatchprince and fredawatchstraps carry hirsch.


----------



## zeroes n ones (Jan 15, 2013)

Adiroy89 said:


> This thread isn't really helping me decide wether to get a 007 or a 009! i can see me ending up with both!


dont forget the 171 & 173 😄

i'm partial to 399 😁 this was meant to be my beater


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Fresh out of the box 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

Just got my SKX009 Pepsi today. Thinking of modding it, but for now I'm happy with the way it comes from the factory. I also ordered a Strap Code Super Oyster II bracelet. Here's some pics:

Jubilee








Patriot NATO








Super Oyster


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## zeroes n ones (Jan 15, 2013)

coked out murphy engineer


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Your killing me with these Murphy pics, I've been trying to get ahold of one since late June with no luck! Very nice----Congrats


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Pegleg2001 (Oct 30, 2009)

007 on a BC strap. Just before a dip in the hotel pool!

Sent from my iPhone 6 (pre-production beta)


----------



## zeroes n ones (Jan 15, 2013)

CWBYTYME said:


> Your killing me with these Murphy pics, I've been trying to get ahold of one since late June with no luck! Very nice----Congrats
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


thanks, i know your feeling well

last batch i snagged six of the coin edge 2050 & one of the 2010

i'd be willing to trade a 2050 for a SKX triple grip bezel

in the mean time, i'd recommend acquiring the following in anticipation:

- bezel remover/knife
- SKX bezel gaskets
- silicon grease
- crystal press

oh yeah, forgot to mention bezel inserts


----------



## Bradley748s (Aug 21, 2013)

Very impressed with some of these. I AM now going to have to get one and mod it. Thanks!!!


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Bradley748s said:


> Very impressed with some of these. I AM now going to have to get one and mod it. Thanks!!!


Welcome to WUS.

Even the un-modded versions are nice timepieces.


----------



## alfred.newman (Jul 1, 2013)

Can SKX173 participate? 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Prohibit (Dec 4, 2012)

Thoughts? First time I've tried it on this strap.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Honestly, that looks really good.


----------



## Fil25t (Sep 17, 2013)

Hey there, my first message here! Here is my 007, i'm lovin'it classy and sporty, soon to be customized


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Just got it today. Loving it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## jms23 (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## Clavius (Feb 26, 2013)

My new SKX007 on a Strapcode Super Oyster:


----------



## Chewbycca (Sep 11, 2013)

This thread is dangerous for my wallet. I ordered mine last week (from Creation) as I made my way through the first few pages. The watch arrived and I'm still only on page 62! We all know what the stock version looks like, but I've just ordered a Super Engineer ll from Strapcode, so I'll post pics once I've put them together.


----------



## Makhno (Aug 20, 2013)

On Shark Mesh in The Desert


----------



## mav66 (Sep 1, 2008)

Makhno said:


> On Shark Mesh in The Desert


The watch looks fantstic, what desert is that?


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Looks good out in the desert. And not just in an ironic way.


----------



## Makhno (Aug 20, 2013)

mav66 said:


> The watch looks fantstic, what desert is that?


 Negev desert - Makhtesh Ramon in Israel  Love the Mesh on my 007, though been getting quite alot of "compliments", regarding the "bling" factor of the mesh, that got me contemplating going back to the good old Jubilee, hence it's kinda "chav" effect, to non connoisseur folks


----------



## Makhno (Aug 20, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> Looks good out in the desert. And not just in an ironic way.


 Thanks


----------



## gilaman (Apr 25, 2012)

took a dip in nhatrang.


----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)

my _*SKX009*_...


----------



## Makhno (Aug 20, 2013)

More Of 007 On Mesh, In The Desert 












m


----------



## sotroof (Feb 5, 2013)

007 on vacation


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Swapped to a Murphy coin edge and added a flat vent strap.








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Chewbycca (Sep 11, 2013)

My 007 on a Strapcode Super Engineer II.


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Chewbycca said:


> My 007 on a Strapcode Super Engineer II.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1235570
> ...


I think the super engineer is my favorite metal band for a SKX-007/009

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradley748s (Aug 21, 2013)

I've driven through the Negev (on the Hwy) to get to Eilat. It is very beautiful.


----------



## IanCognito (Aug 29, 2013)

in its natural habitat.. (according to me anyways... heh)


----------



## seikomd (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## shortbread (Jun 17, 2013)

I just got the 007 and 031 today with the intention of modding but I'm thinking about leaving them stock. I might put leather straps on them.

The BB homage use to be a 007 until I tried my hand at some mods.

Cheers


----------



## jimmbob (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi all, I might as well use my first post to stick a pic up of my SKX007.

The day it arrived next to it's older sibling (SNZF17), before I ham-fistedly attacked it with a spring bar tool.









On its black and grey NATO.









And on its Bond NATO. Extra Alan Partridge points for being on top of a copy of Bravo-Two Zero.


----------



## MarcoM (Mar 16, 2012)

My fresly arrived 007 on a Engineer-2 says hi.


----------



## DennisJ (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## Pierce 68 (Jun 15, 2013)

My first automatic,love this watch!!


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

SKX AND FRIENDS









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

Just got mine yesterday!!!! I love it so far. Going to be wearing it exclusively for a while.


----------



## Stitches (Sep 8, 2012)

My SKX173 mod!


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Just finished up my project last night (started life as a 2012 SKX173) and enjoying it today. Here's the list of goodies: Superdome kit (tan AR coating and metal stealth divers bezel insert)-Jake B., hands and dial-Jake B., and Dave Murphy bezel. Sorry for the quality, but the stealth sapphire is a bugger to capture correctly.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

super dome kit and murphy bezel..... very nice


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Why did it take so long for me to get one of these?

My new mistress! I can't stop staring at her!!


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Looking through the thread, can anyone point me into the direction to get an Engineer or Hammer bracelet reasonably priced?


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Try Tungchoy or Strapcode for new on the Engineer bracelets; for the Hammer style I would reach out to Harold (aka. Yobokies). Otherwise scan the strap sales forum and you might get lucky on a good used one.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Checked the FS thread and nothing there right now. Would prefer new or very lightly used. 

Thanks for the reply!!


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Just swapped out my WJean Super Oyster (great bracelet) for a Baseball Glove leather strap on my 009.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Part of the family.
Modded SKX 171, Murphy bezel, Big lume pip, Isofrane.
Temporary contentment.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Looks good alongside that G2.


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Gotta rock the Murphy Bezel, nicely done!


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> Looks good alongside that G2.


Nice catch..... I own it but I didn't know it was called a G2.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

matthew P said:


> Nice catch..... I own it but I didn't know it was called a G2.


The best part is, despite being SureFire's entry-level model; it's still a SureFire. I still enjoy owning mine. My last firearms instructor relied on a G2 as his personal carry light.


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Here is mine stock SKX 


SKX007 by muchacho86, on Flickr

SKX007 by muchacho86, on Flickr

SKX007 by muchacho86, on Flickr

SKX007 by muchacho86, on Flickr

SKX007 by muchacho86, on Flickr

SKX007 by muchacho86, on Flickr

SKX007 by muchacho86, on Flickr

SKX007 by muchacho86, on Flickr

SKX007 by muchacho86, on Flickr

SKX007 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Kiter (Oct 1, 2012)

My 009 in it's latest guise.


----------



## AR-Tuma (Oct 6, 2013)

First post, finally registered! Good friend got me bit by the watch bug a few months ago and after spending all of today on and off this thread I now have a 007 on the way from creationwatches! and of course had to throw in an order for a black 4 ring and a bond with the pirate buckle from Dagaz


----------



## Kiter (Oct 1, 2012)

AR-Tuma said:


> First post, finally registered! Good friend got me bit by the watch bug a few months ago and after spending all of today on and off this thread I now have a 007 on the way from creationwatches! and of course had to throw in an order for a black 4 ring and a bond with the pirate buckle from Dagaz


Welcome! Great choice for your _first_ piece! Don't forget to post up some pics when it arrives.


----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)

AR-Tuma said:


> First post, finally registered! Good friend got me bit by the watch bug a few months ago and after spending all of today on and off this thread I now have a 007 on the way from creationwatches! and of course had to throw in an order for a black 4 ring and a bond with the pirate buckle from Dagaz


great watch, great choice, Creation are awesome too, enjoy


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

quicksilver7 said:


> This is incoming to replace my stock 007 I sold a couple of weeks ago. Quite excited.
> View attachment 1204471
> View attachment 1204472


Who did your mod? I would love to get another 007 and black it out!!


----------



## IanCognito (Aug 29, 2013)

was diving in wine country over the weekend...


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Clavius (Feb 26, 2013)

spdu4ia said:


>


Really like those hands! Thinking about having MCWW mod my 007 in a similar way.


----------



## incantana (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## Aerofish (Aug 10, 2011)

Just put this Murphy bezel on. Was going for that Planet Ocean vibe


----------



## Derukun (Aug 15, 2013)

Good ol' stock SKX007, nice lume shot taken with my brother's new Canon Rebel T5i.

Too bad it had to be resized... looks wonderful in its full resolution.


----------



## Pierce 68 (Jun 15, 2013)

My Maratac Zulu came today,well happy!!


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

[/URL]


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

*SKX's and others*


----------



## lordhelmut (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## phlooke (Jan 21, 2013)

Just finished installing a new Superdome conversion and Nato strap...I might create a new thread with the steps to install it.

*EDIT:* Created that other thread with more pics https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/skx007-superdome-conversion-install-928812.html#post6879137


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

lordhelmut said:


>


It's odd how in some pics., the 009 looks like it has a Coke bezel instead of a Pepsi one. (Trick of the light.) Really looks good with a Coke bezel. Wish Seiko would offer such a variation.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

ebenke said:


> I think the super engineer is my favorite metal band for a SKX-007/009


I' m agree Super Engineer II or Super Engineer here on my 7002










Super Engineer II on my SKX009J


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Smaller brother SKX015


----------



## lordhelmut (Sep 8, 2012)

Pepsi & nato


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

009 on super oyster from Strapcode.


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

I really dig the retro look of the Tudor Black Bay, but it's a little rich for my blood. I saw some really neat Seiko BB homage mods and decided that I wanted to have one. I sent my new SKX009 off to Duarte at North East Watch Works for an overhaul and I couldn't be happier with the results. I wanted the look of the BB, but I didn't want it to be a complete copy, so I got a black bezel insert for the watch. It's already a solid watch, but now with the AR coated sapphire and vintage look, it's a proper timepiece. I really recommend Dagaz and North East Watch Works. Here are some specs and pics:

Parts courtesy of Dagaz:
- Thick domed sapphire AR coated crystal
- BB Project Tribue Dial
- Rose gold snowflake hands
- Polished aluminum chapter ring
- SKX Big Numbers Bezel
- Strap Code Super Oyster II 22/18mm taper (from Amazon)


----------



## vwguy60 (May 11, 2012)

Here is one I built the other day...

Started off with this, it was an skx I learned on and I hardly wore it. I thought it was pretty fugly and it originally was a skx009. The bezel was donated to another PMMM project and all I had was the 171 bezel so I just put it on.









I ordered a Murphy bezel and I had a big pip insert. I also ordered the 171 dial from Duarte at NEWW, the hands and sapphire from Yobokies and I already had a gasket set. Here are a few built pics of the parts and my messy watch building area. I was in a rush on this since it was my own but I am usually not this messy:









































I was most impressed with the lume on the hands, I was not expecting much from aftermarket hands but they are pretty decent. Fades a bit faster than the dial but I have no complaints!









Here is a pic of the PMMM with my auto tuna 7549:


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## phlooke (Jan 21, 2013)

Has anybody tried the Superdome conversion from DAGAZ with a murphy bezel?

Are they compatible?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

phlooke said:


> Has anybody tried the Superdome conversion from DAGAZ with a murphy bezel?
> 
> Are they compatible?


Yes, but the inside diameter of the insert will have to be sanded down to fit the dome.
dP


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

phlooke said:


> Has anybody tried the Superdome conversion from DAGAZ with a murphy bezel?
> 
> Are they compatible?


A simple direct fit


----------



## Scsu74 (Sep 28, 2012)

Anyone have pictures of a 007 or 193 on a PVD band? Trying to see how it would look with a black metal band, I really like the PVD band on the SNN233. Thanks in advance!


----------



## phlooke (Jan 21, 2013)

Just added a new bracelet.
Got it from ebay - originally from Monster Watches.
Solid end links and screw in pins.

Excuse the iPhone pics (it's dead easy to get them shared with dropbox app)


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Wow that's beautiful!!! Want to sell it!!?? I've been looking for one for a long time!!


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

The skx173 I got this morning through the post - on leather nato from monkeyswag.co.uk


----------



## Stitches (Sep 8, 2012)

I have a Parnis ceramic bezel insert on my SKX173, I want to lume the bezel markings. I was wondering if anyone knew how to remove the paint on the markings?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## speedbird_500 (Apr 1, 2009)

My SKX009K2


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

So handsome.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Yeah ... That B&W pic. of a 009 is really good.


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

hello, first post here. i've been lurking around for a while now.
007 with Harold's double dome, Jake's bezel insert and 22mm MM300ish strap.


----------



## mav66 (Sep 1, 2008)

helvetica said:


> hello, first post here. i've been lurking around for a while now.
> 007 with Harold's double dome, Jake's bezel insert and 22mm MM300ish strap.


Now that does look good. welcome to the forum.


----------



## MeatDuck (Feb 23, 2013)

Seiko SKX007 b-)


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

My baby 007, the skx013, on nato:


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Had this one for probably 10 years. Mainly my surfing watch (or other dangerous duty). 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Back onto stock band - seems to have a bit more presence / authentic seiko vibe.


----------



## JazzBass (Aug 15, 2013)

Looks good! Welcome aboard! Fairly new here myself. How are things over in Jakarta? My girlfriend was born in Jakarta and we're planning to take our two lovely little girls there some time on a holiday.


helvetica said:


> hello, first post here. i've been lurking around for a while now.
> 007 with Harold's double dome, Jake's bezel insert and 22mm MM300ish strap.


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

SKX009 I got from forum member a while ago, now on Dagaz waffle strap and soon I will order black bezel with red triangle again from Jake


----------



## DannyJackson (Jun 2, 2006)

curt941 said:


>


WOW! I really like that all silver look. Very distinctive and cool.

My currently stock SKX173 (that I picked up used for $65 last Christmas!! ) on an ancient but very comfy 24mm Waterborne strap:










Here are a couple mods that I owned years ago but traded or sold off.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

This is a project 100% metal, only the seconds hand is red, bezel insert will be aluminium finish


----------



## jms23 (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## Longhairdontcare (Aug 24, 2013)

Love this watch


----------



## LimeyYankee (Mar 17, 2009)

Longhairdontcare said:


> View attachment 1268589
> 
> 
> Love this watch


So do I!!!

Got the watch for my birthday last week & proceeded to order a NATO to put it on in my favorite colors. Looks like we have similar taste lol


----------



## Derukun (Aug 15, 2013)

Where can I get that bezel insert that makes it appear as if the bezel is sloping from inner side to outer side (like a Submariner) ? Looks much nicer than the standard bezel on the 007, which seems to slope inwards instead of outwards.

Referring to helvetica's picture.


----------



## phlooke (Jan 21, 2013)

helvetica said:


>





Derukun said:


> Where can I get that bezel insert that makes it appear as if the bezel is sloping from inner side to outer side (like a Submariner) ? Looks much nicer than the standard bezel on the 007, which seems to slope inwards instead of outwards.
> 
> Referring to helvetica's picture.


You mean the one I copied above?
I don't think it slopes more than the original, but regardless check out Yokobies flickr album or DAGAZ web store, both should have this insert.


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

JazzBass said:


> Looks good! Welcome aboard! Fairly new here myself. How are things over in Jakarta? My girlfriend was born in Jakarta and we're planning to take our two lovely little girls there some time on a holiday.


thats lovely, nothing much here in jakarta. still the same old city, politics, up and down economy, and hot+humid as usual. other than those things, the city is great the people around you is what really make a home, home.



phlooke said:


> You mean the one I copied above?
> I don't think it slopes more than the original, but regardless check out Yokobies flickr album or DAGAZ web store, both should have this insert.


that bezel insert is from DAGAZ that i believe is no longer available.


----------



## pinjol (Feb 13, 2006)

Here is my SKX009K2 on mesh.









Yes, I shorten the mesh myself using pliers.
I had to remove four rows to be happy with the size.


----------



## IanCognito (Aug 29, 2013)

Forgot to post this here. Custom strap by forum member - Beau Bands 

Navy blue dyed leather, with red stitch and red keeper.


----------



## Charlesthecoco (Oct 21, 2013)

Crater said:


> SKX009 I got from forum member a while ago, now on Dagaz waffle strap and soon I will order black bezel with red triangle again from Jake


Somehow those worn marks on the bezel gives it a better look than a new one IMO.

O.O

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Charlesthecoco said:


> Somehow those worn marks on the bezel gives it a better look than a new one IMO.
> 
> O.O
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree, but the thing is the bezel is quite faded, not much color going on. If you compare it to the pepsi bezel a bit higher on the page from @apan, you can see how big the diffrence is.

And with a bit of yellowish patina on the hour markers, there is a lot of character on this watch to love :-d

I just ordered black original SKX007 bezel for it. I will see, I may get bored of the black bezel and will switch back to pepsi.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Really wish someone made a Coke bezel with the red in 15-minute increments instead of 20.


----------



## zandroid (Apr 12, 2013)

lsettle said:


> View attachment 1121424


Hi, where did you get the band?


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

Classic with a twist


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

009 with a Murphy Bezel on a very comfy leather NATO








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Derukun (Aug 15, 2013)

My nato straps just arrived in the mail.


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Recently switched to a bracelet.


----------



## phlooke (Jan 21, 2013)

Few more pics of mine...




























LUUUUME...


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

^looks amazing!! I ordered all of the parts for mine! Should hopefully be here this week!!


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Here is my lonely. Can't wait till my soxa gets here.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OOasis (Jul 12, 2013)

midshipman01 said:


> Barely recognizable, but a 007 nontheless! Flieger dial, black chapter ring, new hands, white nato, and sapphire.


WOW! How did you mod this with the fleiger dial. Type B if I'm not mistaken? I have a Nav B-Uhr type B from steinhart, that's waiting to be shipped. I'd kill for an SKX with a fleiger type dial. 
I'd understand if you didnt want to share, because this is incredibly unique and awesome. I'd love to hear about how/ where you got it done, if you do care to share.


----------



## phaseshift (Jul 26, 2008)

lordhelmut said:


>


please please please, I would like to know what strap you have on her?


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

I need help guys!

I've been trawling this thread back a lot of pages, but haven't found what I'm looking for.

I already have the green bezel insert from dagaz installed, and I'm considering changing dial hands and chapter ring so the watch becomes more of a Rolex Sub Hulk or Kermit homage. But I need inspirational pictures on different mod variations from someone who has tried this before me.

I won't switch the hands to the Mercedes type, I dislike those hands. But what type of hands would look elegant on this watch?

Also I'm considering a dial either green or black, with polished edges of the hour indices such as the yobokies dials shown here, but just without the marine master font. The green version is a bit off compared to the bright green insert, but will it work?










I also think about switching the chapter ring to a simple aluminum ring.

Bjørn
Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

I love my 009.


----------



## Dastick (Oct 6, 2013)

Derukun said:


> My nato straps just arrived in the mail.


Very nice. Where did you order from. I have some ordered, but not sure if they are ever going to arrive, so starting to look for somewhere else to order from. Since you are also in Canada, it would be nice to know where you got yours and got them here successfully . Thanks.


----------



## Elviplatinum (Nov 12, 2013)

My Two SKX, SKX007 on a Zulu & SKX007J MOD on a Hirsch Liberty. First time Posting here
I have enjoyed visiting the site and reading great posts and seeing Beautiful pictures, glad to be part of the Forum. Enjoy


----------



## Elviplatinum (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## JazzBass (Aug 15, 2013)

On the original rubber strap. Just perfect!:-!


----------



## 8trackmind (Aug 18, 2013)

I like my 007...







...but I like my 009 more.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

My latest...


----------



## Charlesthecoco (Oct 21, 2013)

Hwkaholic said:


> My latest...


Maybe I'm blind maybe not, what kind of mods on this skx?? 

Looks beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GW-A1030A (Oct 5, 2013)

Charlesthecoco said:


> Maybe I'm blind maybe not, what kind of mods on this skx??
> 
> Looks beautiful!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ditto. What mods are that? I'm especially curious about that bezel!


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

It's the PlanetMonster mod All parts from Yobokies
Black monster Dial
Silver Chapter ring
Plongeur hands
Triple grip Bezel (I think he is out of these)
Large Numbers Bezel Insert
Domed Sapphire Crystal with Inner AR

I ordered all of the above (except the bezel) from Yobokies a couple weeks ago. However, I was able to purchase this watch from another WUSer this week. When the parts I ordered from Yobokies arrive, I will most likely be selling most of them.


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Hwkaholic said:


> It's the PlanetMonster mod All parts from Yobokies
> Black monster Dial
> Silver Chapter ring
> Plongeur hands
> ...


Awesome mod, will have to put one of these on my" list to Santa! Congrats

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

GW-A1030A said:


> Ditto. What mods are that? I'm especially curious about that bezel!


Search for a thread called Planet Monster or Sea Monster or something, there's more pics.


----------



## GW-A1030A (Oct 5, 2013)

Hwkaholic said:


> It's the PlanetMonster mod All parts from Yobokies
> Black monster Dial
> Silver Chapter ring
> Plongeur hands
> ...


Thanks for that list. Hopefully Harold still has all of these, especially that bezel. It really caught my eye.

I haven't done any transactions with him yet; but my communications with him so far have been less than satisfactory (it seems like he has a tendency to answer the first question in my emails and just ignore the rest. and there weren't that many questions nor were they complicated.) Will give it another shot and see.


----------



## Swoopage (Mar 19, 2013)

SKX171
-wjean Super Oyster
-SKX007 Bezel
-Yobokies Planet Ocean Bezel Insert


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

My latest edition. Looking to replace the insert. Don't know which to choose yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwguy60 (May 11, 2012)

Skx Mickey:


----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## scuba185 (Nov 14, 2013)

I've seen almost every page of this thread and like many before me I finally gave in a few pages ago and grabbed a 007j from CW. Its as good in the flesh as the pics! Waiting on a hammer from harold

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

b-)


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

This was before, SKX009 from 97'. Yesterday I polished the case a bit with Cape cod cloth and swapped the bezel inserts.

The bezel doesn't turn as good as before, I don't know exactly what went wrong. I removed the bezel with swiss knife, popped the old insert off, put new one in and put the bezel back on.

It turns, but it sounds a bit dry and not as loose as before.

Before:










After:


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Try relubing the gasket with silicone grease or replacing the gasket. Most of the time this works for me. Make sure the gasket is seated properly too.


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

liwang22 said:


> Try relubing the gasket with silicone grease or replacing the gasket. Most of the time this works for me. Make sure the gasket is seated properly too.


That's probably it, I haven't thought of that, thanks for advice


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

GW-A1030A said:


> Thanks for that list. Hopefully Harold still has all of these, especially that bezel. It really caught my eye.
> 
> I haven't done any transactions with him yet; but my communications with him so far have been less than satisfactory (it seems like he has a tendency to answer the first question in my emails and just ignore the rest. and there weren't that many questions nor were they complicated.) Will give it another shot and see.


He doesn't have the triple grip bezel any more. Not sure if he is getting any more either.

I know what you mean about communicating with him. He has a tendency to come across as if you, customer, should know everything. It would help if he had a website or a thread here that has all of his products with his prices.


----------



## GW-A1030A (Oct 5, 2013)

Hwkaholic said:


> He doesn't have the triple grip bezel any more. Not sure if he is getting any more either.
> 
> I know what you mean about communicating with him. He has a tendency to come across as if you, customer, should know everything. It would help if he had a website or a thread here that has all of his products with his prices.


Yeah the triple grip is officially a rarity. Both Harold and Jake from Dagaz confirmed they're out of stock. Jake also told me it was a limited edition production run. No plans to make any more. 😞


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Limited? awesome =)

















whoops, sorry for that other pic. I added it on accident, but it's 'attached' and there doesn't seem to be an option to remove it?


----------



## Swoopage (Mar 19, 2013)

Hwkaholic said:


> I know what you mean about communicating with him. He has a tendency to come across as if you, customer, should know everything. It would help if he had a website or a thread here that has all of his products with his prices.


I found two ways to make it a bit easier for us to stay on top of Harold's posts:
1) Track his username here on WUS and see his recently made posts: For example - https://www.watchuseek.com/f30/fs-custom-hands-new-7549-black-sumo-black-6309-a-915439.html
2) Track him via his photobucket website: yobokies's's Library | Photobucket

Hope this helps!


----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

one more


----------



## physans (Nov 19, 2013)

OOasis said:


> WOW! How did you mod this with the fleiger dial. Type B if I'm not mistaken? I have a Nav B-Uhr type B from steinhart, that's waiting to be shipped. I'd kill for an SKX with a fleiger type dial.
> I'd understand if you didnt want to share, because this is incredibly unique and awesome. I'd love to hear about how/ where you got it done, if you do care to share.


Did you find the answer? I want to know too!


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

physans said:


> Did you find the answer? I want to know too!


That one's been around awhile... Harold/Yobokies has Fleiger dials. Pretty sure that's where that dial came from. Same for the pilot hands. 
Harold's a great guy too. Check out this photobucket page and/or email to find out what he's got.

Professional Expert


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

This is a project for instance



















I want to buy a SKX011 black/gold bezel insert for this one










An other project


----------



## DannyJackson (Jun 2, 2006)

Just received this one in the mail today and LOVE it!


----------



## kloubik (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## Straight Banana (Dec 22, 2012)

Thought the new gravel would make for a nice backdrop for the skx.


----------



## Sandman5 (Aug 29, 2013)

Just arrived ....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## 2manson (Nov 10, 2013)

Hi there, I'm looking for a skx007 bezel and insert for my seiko skx171. I have checked with Dave and Harold and no luck...any other options?


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

kloubik said:


> View attachment 1288517
> 
> 
> View attachment 1288518


great SKX399, I love this watch |>

my latest SKX


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Here mine!









Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

View attachment 1298931


everywhere I say!


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

2manson said:


> Hi there, I'm looking for a skx007 bezel and insert for my seiko skx171. I have checked with Dave and Harold and no luck...any other options?


Hey. I have an extra all put together that has barely been used. Shoot me a PM and we can work something out. ~j


----------



## geeman77 (Jul 25, 2012)

Here's mine through it's many changes of identity. What started out as an "I could do that" moment has turned into a semi addiction!

Parts purchased:

Super Oyster II Bracelet -Will Jean
SKX171 Dial
Tri-Colour Plongeur Hands - Yobokies
Polished Marked Aluminium Chapter Ring - Yobokies
Big Number Bezel Insert + raised pip - Yobokies
Super Dome Crystal - Jake @ Dagaz
Sloped 60 min Bezel Insert - Jake @ Dagaz
Brushed Aluminium Chapter Ring - Jake @ Dagaz

































Finally settled on this a few days ago:


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Such a joy reading through these pages |>

Here is my latest and last update on my SKX009 for a while, I like how it is now.

This was when I got it, posted few pages ago:

SKX009 with Pepsi bezel on aftermarket Seiko-like strap. Full of vintage goodness and character 










Then the Dagaz waffle strap arrived, very nice combo that was










After that replaced the bezel with SKX007










And today put it on the custom leather strap... It's not modded with lots of new parts, but I spend quite some time polishing the case, swapping the bezels and customizing and vintagizing this leather strap. Very comfortable combo now




























And here is the proof it really is SKX009, just a tiny blue hue of the dial


----------



## gzotruws (Dec 2, 2013)

These were 2 SKX's that I had gotten modded that I sent back out for another quick part swap from their previous versions. One is the SKX007.1.2 (SKX#1 version 2) which is basically back to stock except for the marinemaster-style second hand. Basically 99% 007 but with a 1% classier touch!
The second is the SKX-PMMM.1.2 (PMMM#1 version 2) which took the white handset to de-class it, to make it a little more toolish!


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

http://img.tapatalk.com/d/13/12/04/epememe6.jpg[/IMG

My new skx007 P38 mod from Yobokies. Love it!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

gzotruws said:


> These were 2 SKX's that I had gotten modded that I sent back out for another quick part swap from their previous versions. One is the SKX007.1.2 (SKX#1 version 2) which is basically back to stock except for the marinemaster-style second hand. Basically 99% 007 but with a 1% classier touch!
> The second is the SKX-PMMM.1.2 (PMMM#1 version 2) which took the white handset to de-class it, to make it a little more toolish!


why did this guy quote me but like, not quote me?


----------



## Trad2 (Dec 4, 2013)

New to this forum and sorry if this has been posted - but I thought I'd share a simple technique that I found very useful for removing the bezel off my SKX 007. Being a bit of a newb to Seiko (but not new to watches) I got myself the Murphy 2050 bezel, some bezel inserts, gum adhesive and Jakes Domed sapphire crystal. I haven't got all the tools yet to do the crystal replacement, but thought I'd give the bezel a shot initially to make the 007 mine. All the posts I've seen have either referred to "simply prying off the old bezel" using whichever case type tool or knife you had, or using a purpose bezel removal tool, which cost $. I'm v particular about the job at hand and was not going to butcher it but couldn't budge the bezel until I went back over some tutorial notes I got from Dave Murphy and I'm going to share them here hoping Dave is ok with that. Have a look at the insert "cartoon" - I put a bit of tape around the case edges to protect where the blade was going to touch on the case, used my thumb to compress the bezel O ring to one side, slide in the blade on the other side , lift gently, you should get a gap, move around the bezel and repeat to lift evenly. This "trick" / technique worked a treat by creating the space to enable the O ring to be lifted over the lip, job done. Happy with the result, the 007 is now uniquely "mine". Having got that out of the way, I'll just appreciate the watch for a while so the domed sapphire crystal replacement can wait for another day after I get the right tools together. Thanks for the forum. Hope this helps some of you out.

﻿















﻿


----------



## rokphish (Oct 4, 2013)

nice tip!


----------



## TONY M (Oct 4, 2011)

Trad2 said:


> Thanks for the forum. Hope this helps some of you out.
> ﻿
> View attachment 1301436
> 
> ﻿


Excellent tip that I was not aware of at all, thank you!

Not sure if this photo of my now passed on SKX007 has been posted before.








Tony


----------



## Fil25t (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Dynam0humm (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## ImmortalSix (Jun 12, 2013)

Derukun said:


> Good ol' stock SKX007, nice lume shot taken with my brother's new Canon Rebel T5i.
> 
> Too bad it had to be resized... looks wonderful in its full resolution.


Well, looks like we all know your exposure time!


----------



## jklfafa (Aug 24, 2008)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## ImmortalSix (Jun 12, 2013)

New 007, getting the Strapcode Super Oyster II put on / sized on my lunch break.


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

ImmortalSix said:


> New 007, getting the Strapcode Super Oyster II put on / sized on my lunch break.


I'd be interested in seeing the buckle of the strapcode. From what I've seen on their website it may be a little better than that of my wjean buckle.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## attl (Jun 22, 2013)

Just got it! Swapped the rubber for leather and now I love it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Dynam0humm said:


>


Want!!


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Something different









Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## mdsmith64 (Dec 21, 2013)

love my "00's".....


----------



## 6025 (Jul 31, 2009)

_Here is my SKX009_


----------



## kmangino47 (Sep 18, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mannylove (Mar 10, 2011)

Here are mine......


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Plan-it Ocean...
Yobokies: dial, hands, chapter ring, sapphire. Aftermarket seamaster bracelet.


----------



## cst (Mar 29, 2013)

Justaminute said:


> Plan-it Ocean...
> Yobokies: dial, hands, chapter ring, sapphire. Aftermarket seamaster bracelet.


That's really nice, did you buy it already finished?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

cst said:


> That's really nice, did you buy it already finished?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought a new skx009 first then swapped out bezel insert. Still wanting more oceanic , I purchased the remaining parts and did the swap myself. I've cased a handful of movements so this was a fun project, one of my best results yet.
The solid end links from seamaster bracelet don't fit the seiko case. I buggered them trying to machine to fit. Ordered some hollow end links which worked better.

Very easy watch to work on.


----------



## cst (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks, I may purchase a second hand skx and have a play in the near future. Where did you get the parts from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

cst said:


> Thanks, I may purchase a second hand skx and have a play in the near future. Where did you get the parts from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The bezel insert and hands(minus second) are from the bay, seller warehouseoutlet990 I think.

The dial, second hand, chapter ring and sapphire are from web seller Yobokies (Harold is a big help)

The bracelet is from the bay also and seller was watch4class... But as I mentioned earlier, the solid end links on that bracelet do not fit the Seiko case. Hollow links were from warrhouseoutlet990

Good luck!


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

cst said:


> Thanks, I may purchase a second hand skx and have a play in the near future. Where did you get the parts from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The bezel insert and hands(minus second) are from the bay, seller wholesaleoutlet990 I think.

The dial, second hand, chapter ring and sapphire are from web seller Yobokies (Harold is a big help)

The bracelet is from the bay also and seller was watch4class... But as I mentioned earlier, the solid end links on that bracelet do not fit the Seiko case. Hollow links were from wholesaleoutlet990 and are still not a great fit.

Good luck!


----------



## cst (Mar 29, 2013)

Justaminute said:


> The bezel insert and hands(minus second) are from the bay, seller wholesaleoutlet990 I think.
> 
> The dial, second hand, chapter ring and sapphire are from web seller Yobokies (Harold is a big help)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

my vintage SKX399










& 401










sisters


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Like mine with the Murphy bezel ! I think it gives them a nice twist.








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tanotorvi (Dec 14, 2013)

Hello Guys. A small pictoral review of my SKX007K that I ordered from Creation Watches just before Xmas. Today I got a latest update for it. Strapcode/Tungchoy/Taikonaut SS221803B019 Super oyster bracelet that I bought from Seikoprince in Ebay.
Bracelet is nice, a strong good quality product that really brings my watch to another level. SEL lines up nicely and I am more than satisfied to my watch after this update.''


----------



## IanCognito (Aug 29, 2013)

Navy blue with red stitch strap by Beau Bands.


----------



## slowxturtle (Jan 1, 2010)

I just got this from CreationWatches a couple days ago. Ordered it on the rubber but put it on an inexpensive all black NATO strap. Very happy with it.


----------



## Dickgrande (Dec 4, 2013)

So why does creation watches quote 2 prices for the same watch? Does the made in japan wording cost $20. more? Or am I missing something?


----------



## coogrrr94 (Dec 22, 2013)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/skx007j-v-skx007k-712378.html

Here's a thread discussing it.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Dickgrande said:


> So why does creation watches quote 2 prices for the same watch? Does the made in japan wording cost $20. more? Or am I missing something?


No, that's pretty much the gist of it. As far as I understand there's no discernible 'quality difference' in the watch that justifies the price difference. It just is. Some people don't care at all. Some people want the cheapest one. Some people want the most expensive. Some people think the J means the watch is made in Japan where the K is not and therefore the J model is 'better'. They are made in the same Seiko factories on the same Seiko machines and a lot of these *gasp* are not even in Japan. =)

Basically there's no mystique to the J label.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

I love them...but can't leave them alone! Warning: Modding is addictive!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaris (Feb 2, 2011)

Just got my SKX007 back from Jack @ International Watch Works...mods were minor, but can't tell you how happy I am with the way it looks and the service Jack provided. VERY responsive and in my opinion, SUPER fast turn around. Would HIGHLY recommend. Before on the left, after on the right. He replaced the 2nd hand and the day/date wheel. Thanks again Jack!!!!


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Love those two mods. Jack is great too. He added a red seconds hand and blacked out chapter ring to my Tsunami.


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

Meet the family -


----------



## jonasbry (Jun 20, 2012)

I have a Seiko SKX007 w/ stock Jubilee bracelet which I would like to sell straight away. Is there any demand for brand new stock seiko Jubilees? What could I expect to sell it for?


----------



## coogrrr94 (Dec 22, 2013)

Got this today









Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## EvoRich (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## um0612 (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi Guys,
After been reading this thread everyday for 3 weeks.... 
Here is mine







what do you think? Is it too big for my 6.25" wrist?


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

jonasbry said:


> I have a Seiko SKX007 w/ stock Jubilee bracelet which I would like to sell straight away. Is there any demand for brand new stock seiko Jubilees? What could I expect to sell it for?


That will depend on the price you are asking.
Place a Fore Sale post in the trading forum and see what your responses are. If you are not asking more than 90% of the current street price, it should sell quickly as this is a popular model 

To get a feel of current prices, search eBay completed auctions or completed sales on the trading forum


----------



## cwardun (Jan 17, 2007)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## Henraa (Jan 17, 2014)

Hello everybody I am completely new here . 

I have been reading through the forum on the Seiko SKX007 after trying to justify buying one and this thread has convinced me. I've been reading threads on here since last week and so I thought why not join in the fun. I ordered mine yesterday and it is out for delivery today, so should have it by the time I get home from work! I ordered the SKX007K2 on the Jubilee band as it was only £2 more expensive than getting the K1 on a rubber. Hope I've made the right choice but it looks like a stunning watch. I shall post a picture once I have resized it and have it finally on my wrist. I am liking the look of the Oyster style bracelet already but will enjoy the jubilee until I can justify spending more money lol. 

Hello again and thanks for all the useful info.


----------



## Stedk (Jan 13, 2014)

Hello from Italy (this is my first post). I received my 007 yesterday and immediately installed a new strap. Thank you all for helping me decide to buy my new Seiko. Ciao ciao


----------



## Gorost (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

It's been a while since I last wore my SKX007 and I felt guilty about letting it sit in my watch box.

It suddenly occurred to me that perhaps a new mod was due.

I'll let the pictures do the talking.

Before









After









I wanted to change the dial, but unfortunately Yobokies and Dagaz are both out of the sandwich dials.


----------



## Henraa (Jan 17, 2014)

Here's mine with no mods. Arrived less than 24 hours after I bought it too!









Love the classic retro look and although the oyster strap suits this watch, I like the standard Jubilee. It's comfortable and was easy to adjust. The watch itself is slightly smaller than I expected, but I'm actually very pleased about that as I have very skinny wrists. A happy bunny indeed


----------



## bubonicplay (Dec 16, 2013)

I just picked tix up for $135, it has a few mods. I really don't know anything about it except that it's a 007. Did I get a good deal on it and does it look good?


----------



## bubonicplay (Dec 16, 2013)

I forgot to mention it was pressure tested to 10m and installed by duarte. Is that good? I'm new here too hi!


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Looks good to me, I'd wear something like that too! I'm pretty sure you'll be wearing that for a long time, enjoy!


----------



## reardenman (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

Is it just me? I love the 007 in its purest form, no mods. Apart from a good bracelet I can see no need to change this fantastic watch


----------



## Henraa (Jan 17, 2014)

I love looking at the mods others have done as a lot of them are really nice, but given the choice I do like the watch un-modded. I think the design is a classic and chuffed to bits with mine. It's cool this particular watch appears to have such a cult following. The fact people like to mod it and make it their own shows it's an excellent watch.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

oiljam said:


> Is it just me? I love the 007 in its purest form, no mods. Apart from a good bracelet I can see no need to change this fantastic watch


No, that's a fairly good observation, haha. Somehow, the stock form is something special. Everything looks just perfect. I'm a huge fan of the second hand and the fact it's black and white. Ironically, I don't have a stock 007; it has a Sumo/MM style second hand. This was due to pairing up the b/w second hand with a pair of white SKX hands:









I find that if you take the stock SKX and make ONE change to it; handset, movement, etc, each change usually ends up looking good. Something about stock-looking subtle mods that really get me. I basically wish I could have one of every single little possible variable. =0


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

What I like the most about SKX is that is has big and white hour markers and also the hands are pretty big and most of it it's lume, makes it really easy to read time.

Submariner for example has thinner hands and most of it it's polished steel, so in dark or when in weird light, the hands aren't that easy to see.

I have no need to mod mine, love it just the way it is.


----------



## steinmann (Feb 11, 2012)

The pure beast, original, untouched and un-modded.


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

Got this on New Years Eve in Manila. The best bang for your buck watch if you ask me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IanCognito (Aug 29, 2013)

loom band bracelet courtesy of my daughter...


----------



## 8trackmind (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## bubonicplay (Dec 16, 2013)

deluded said:


> It's been a while since I last wore my SKX007 and I felt guilty about letting it sit in my watch box.
> 
> It suddenly occurred to me that perhaps a new mod was due.
> 
> ...


Where can I buy this bezel? And is it easy to install? Nice watch btw.


----------



## reardenman (Sep 24, 2008)

steinmann said:


> The pure beast, original, untouched and un-modded.
> 
> View attachment 1352368


Beautiful!


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 23, 2012)

Got one of these for the 2nd time, this time for keeps. It's in mint condition on a Jubilee bracelet.


----------



## burninator (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)

Sent from my 3GS using Tapatalk


----------



## B in NY (Jan 20, 2014)

First post. I just got a 007 yesterday. Now I see what everyone was saying about them. Great watch for the money!

Hard are work today...


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## EvoRich (Jan 30, 2013)

I love the way the faded inserts look on the 009's


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 23, 2012)

Off to get my car MOTd today so took a photo or two.

On show today for the first time is a mint SKX007 on a Jubilee bracelet from Woody on another forum in the UK, so happy that I've found a diver's watch that I truly love.

Audi and Seiko, a lovely combination.............


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Mine in yellow!


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

Brought this bad boy out for some diving, desk diving that is.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubonicplay (Dec 16, 2013)

First seiko arrived today, outstanding lume and easy to tell time.


----------



## bubonicplay (Dec 16, 2013)

On leather with polished hardware... More classy?


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

I just got my first 007... here it is on an olive green NATO 









Seriously, thank you very much WUS... I never would have even heard of this great watch if it wasn't for you guys!!


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

I just got this one back from Duarte at NEWW, new face, hands and domed saphire, I love it! HAD to put the 007 on a Bond Zulu.


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

bubonicplay said:


> On leather with polished hardware... More classy?


Looks awesome on leather NATO!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

gdb1960 said:


> View attachment 1359963
> 
> I just got this one back from Duarte at NEWW, new face, hands and domed saphire, I love it! HAD to put the 007 on a Bond Zulu.


What Seiko dial has been used? A SKX171 dial?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubonicplay (Dec 16, 2013)

bjoernbertelsen said:


> Looks awesome on leather NATO!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you very much its a great performer too!


----------



## MrZike (May 23, 2012)

So I've had my 009 for about 18 months. It was my first "real" watch.. I've had several casios before, but they don't count.

After a while I found that the pepsi-bezel felt kind of hard to match and almost childish in a way.

I decided to get a black bezel and was sure the dark navy dial would fit awesome with it - it didn't. The black bezel that I got looked great of its own, even though it wasn't a seiko-original. Sure, the lume didn't come close to the original pepsi, but who am I kidding, the bezel lume is not really necessary for my use.

Well, after a couple of weeks I couldn't fool myself that I loved the black bezel/blue dial combo and ordered one in navy blue.

I LOVE IT!
I've completely fallen in love with my SKX all over again thanks to the blue bezel. Sure the lume isn't great here either, but it's actually better than the black one..

I addad a few very similar pictures with different lighting and background. The blue color really pops when light shines at it, but it's more subtle in darker conditions.

The only thing left for me tonight is trying it out with my 10 different nato's i've collected over the last one and a half year 

For the record, my wrist is exactly 7 inch where the watch is worn, and I don't feel that it is either too small or too large. It is just right - or as we say in Sweden "Lagom"


----------



## IanCognito (Aug 29, 2013)

SKX009 in its natural habitat (sorta lol)


----------



## IanGrey (Jan 17, 2014)

Here is my pepsi bezel modified with a Super Oyster II from Strapcode


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

That's it exactly.


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

bjoernbertelsen said:


> What Seiko dial has been used? A SKX171 dial?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the one!


----------



## shokka9 (Dec 16, 2013)

Just posted my first mod in the modded thread. Think it deserves to be here too!

More photos/info in the mod thread.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Love it.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## bulk (Jan 20, 2014)

This is mine on a Rhino TF strap, quite comfy, planning some more coloured natos/zulus. May consider a military mod.


----------



## bulk (Jan 20, 2014)

shokka9 said:


> Just posted my first mod in the modded thread. Think it deserves to be here too!
> 
> More photos/info in the mod thread.
> 
> View attachment 1364723


I love it, where did You get this mod?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

What does everone think of this:









No idea this was coming. I don't make it a habit of just randomly hanging around on the yobokies photobucket but I went just now and saw this.

Anyone know the details about this?


----------



## TONY M (Oct 4, 2011)

timetellinnoob said:


> What does everone think of this:
> 
> No idea this was coming. I don't make it a habit of just randomly hanging around on the yobokies photobucket but I went just now and saw this.
> 
> Anyone know the details about this?


I don't know any details but really like that look! I'd really like to see more photographs of it but it seems quite good from that angle.

Tony


----------



## shokka9 (Dec 16, 2013)

bulk said:


> I love it, where did You get this mod?


I modded the watch myself; I bought the SKX solely to modify.

I used a dial from Yobokies, and the hands from Dagaz. The strap is a Brady's Black on Black Sail cloth.

I think it turned out well, thanks for the love!

I also have a smooth bezel from Yobokies, which I bought from a user here in the FS threads. I didn't install it, as 1) It was an extremely tight fit, and after further research 2) There are impossible to remove.

I would really like to change bezels, depending on straps etc, so I think I may buy one from Dave Murphy too.


----------



## TONY M (Oct 4, 2011)

As much as I love the Monsters, no Monster can look as elegant as one of these.
















SKX008

Tony


----------



## uncleluck (Jan 26, 2014)

Stock 009 +



=





Bought a new bezel for the insert so I can just swap whole bezels when I'm bored. Bracelet is solid presidential. It's not quite right at the moment as the guy sent me the wrong solid end links so it's currently using folded oyster ones until I get the right size. Next is a domed sapphire crystal and a big number lume'd bezel too.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

My Yellow dial on new Oyster bracelet


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

timetellinnoob said:


> What does everone think of this:
> 
> View attachment 1365363
> 
> ...


Wow looks great!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)

Just got this 007 and before sending it to mod it, i decided to plastidip the bezel just for fun... Dont know if it has been done before, it came up great.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

SKX009 with domed sapphire, an a Nato Strap Co. "Pacific" strap...doesn't get much better


----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)

shokka9 said:


> Just posted my first mod in the modded thread. Think it deserves to be here too!
> 
> More photos/info in the mod thread.
> 
> View attachment 1364723


Spork mod. Nice!


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

is second generation monster accepted on this thread?


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

D6AMIA6N said:


> SKX009 with domed sapphire, an a Nato Strap Co. "Pacific" strap...doesn't get much better


Seems like you are all ready to go on the boat


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Yellow on Nato...


----------



## bulk (Jan 20, 2014)

Do not know whether I like it better on Zulu or on jubilee.

Zulu is comfy, but since I could use it at work too, jubilee seems to be easier to use.

Any suggestion?


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

bulk said:


> Do not know whether I like it better on Zulu or on jubilee.
> 
> Zulu is comfy, but since I could use it at work too, jubilee seems to be easier to use.
> 
> Any suggestion?


I don't know what your office is like but I wear my NATO 007 in the office including to external meetings - I do have to deal with a lot of engineers though so it looks pretty dressy compared to the G-Shocks and Polar watches that seem to be de rigueur for those guys!


----------



## bulk (Jan 20, 2014)

Lucky You. Unfortunately I have to deal with bank, trader, finance crazy people. Usualy I do wear a DJ or GMT, but I'd like very much to use the 007 all the time.


----------



## aledub10 (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Michael St John (Feb 8, 2014)

^^^^
That's a great shot and cool looking combo. 
Very nice. 
Thanks.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## vwguy60 (May 11, 2012)

Just got done with another Mickey for a customer. Mine is on the left with the Murphy bezel, his has one of Harold's bezels...


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## jzzmn88 (Jan 31, 2014)

I love this look! Great shot. Where did you get that strap?


----------



## jzzmn88 (Jan 31, 2014)

aledub10 said:


> View attachment 1376078


I love this look! Great shot. Where did you get that strap?

(Sorry for the double post, forgot to include the pic I was referencing)


----------



## SgtBatman (Jan 26, 2012)

schtozo said:


> Just got this 007 and before sending it to mod it, i decided to plastidip the bezel just for fun... Dont know if it has been done before, it came up great.


NICE!!!

How is the dip holding up?


----------



## zingg (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi there, I'm another victim of this great thread... |>

Here is my SKX009 bought in 2011 (always with me when mountain biking or for any heavy duty activity - but despite my efforts it still looks brand new!) and my recently acquired SKX399 - a 2004 model with a new 7s26 movement... b-)

Having read all this dangerous thread, my next idea is to mod myself a SKX007 soon - I hope to be able to report some results here! :think: ;-)


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

NE15B (6R15) powered SKX007 with day/date...










More info about project here http://www.thewatchsite.com/showthread.php?t=81962


----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)

SgtBatman said:


> NICE!!!
> 
> How is the dip holding up?


it didnt really hold up very well, i removed it next day.. plus the watch turned out to be fake... i got full refund from seller and keep the watch as well.


----------



## uncleluck (Jan 26, 2014)

Just as an update, got the correct width presidential bracelet on now! Dome sapphire next.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

This one I made for my wife

SKX 007 
Wjean Oyster 
Marinemaster Clasp
Dave Murphy Coin Edge Bezel 
Dagaz Insert 
Yobokies Bubble Boy Sapphire
MCWW notched Chapter Ring
MCWW 369 Dial 
Yobokies See Thru Exhibition Case Back
Dagaz Summit Handset 
Bezel / Crown / Case Back Bead Blasted


----------



## Joe.aus (Dec 1, 2013)

Just got it in the mail today.


----------



## whitter45 (Jan 24, 2014)

Few of mine


DSC_5512 by Paul Whitt82, on Flickr


DSC_5513 by Paul Whitt82, on Flickr


DSC_5517 by Paul Whitt82, on Flickr

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/(I'M A SCAMMER)/12463502205_4246b76da2_c.jpg
DSC_5526 by Paul Whitt82, on Flickr


----------



## Michael St John (Feb 8, 2014)

whitter45

Hi there.
Some may say this is a stupid question but i'm asking anyway:-d

That's a recent stock 009 just with modded hour/minute hands right? 
Some extra brushing on the lugs? Maybe a different dial or is it an "older 009" because of the yellow font?
I'm no expert so I ask;-)

But looks great! I like the look. 
Enjoy in good health.

Cheers.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Here's mine!
Waiting on my bradystrap to arrive!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

007


----------



## SgtBatman (Jan 26, 2012)

schtozo said:


> it didnt really hold up very well, i removed it next day.. plus the watch turned out to be fake... i got full refund from seller and keep the watch as well.


Damn. I was hoping it held up. I have a bunch of dip left over from blacking out the chrome on my car.

Too bad about the fake too. At least you got made whole. Now you have something to practice modding on though!! |>


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## krumbprone (Mar 10, 2013)

Sorry for the bad phone pic but I'm amazed by the accuracy out of the box on my 5 day old 007. I set the time to my atomic watch last Saturday and it has lost only 4 seconds so far. Less than a second lost a day!










Love it!


----------



## whitter45 (Jan 24, 2014)

Michael St John said:


> whitter45
> 
> Hi there.
> Some may say this is a stupid question but i'm asking anyway:-d
> ...


not sure I got it in 2004 and not touched it in terms of modding it


----------



## zephyrnoid (Mar 12, 2011)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

schtozo said:


> it didnt really hold up very well, i removed it next day.. plus the watch turned out to be fake... i got full refund from seller and keep the watch as well.


Say what? Really? A fake SKX009?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

how do you recognized that is a fake 009?


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

My SKX009 on a custom leather NATO. I think this is a fantastic watch and along with my Citizen Eco-Drive it has the best lume in the business!


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Michael St John (Feb 8, 2014)

:think:Operational *temperature range* -10 deg C to +60 deg:think:

:-d :-!


----------



## Der Wal (Jul 22, 2012)

Rugged Seiko SKX007 Flieger w/ Zulu


Unbenannt von der Wal auf Flickr


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

12 years old, completely original, even the strap. Never serviced. +3 seconds a day, since 2002.

A WIS should, at any one time, possess at least one SKX.










Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## Click & Caliber (Dec 20, 2013)

Brand new 007! (22mm polished shark mesh from yourbandstand via ebay...very heavy & high quality band I might add)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

SleevePeeker, can we get a wrist shot with that bracelet?


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## Click & Caliber (Dec 20, 2013)

powerband said:


> SleevePeeker, can we get a wrist shot with that bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

vintage


----------



## Quotron (Dec 6, 2013)

nicoGT said:


> vintage


Indeed! That's quite a bit of hard earned wabi sabi, hope you don't go swapping out for a new bezel! BTW, is that a tritium dial?


----------



## zingg (Jan 24, 2014)

The first one is waiting for some stuff from Jake B


----------



## Michael St John (Feb 8, 2014)

SleevePeeker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice! I like!

How hard is the bracelet to adjust for wrist size?
Are those spring bars or some sort of pins with screws on the second shot? Never seen one of these bracelets up-close so I wonder. :think:

Really nice looking. Enjoy.

Thanks.


----------



## Michael St John (Feb 8, 2014)

Nevermind... 

Just saw a video about it.
That is like the wjean one.

Cheers


----------



## on-time (Jul 7, 2013)

SKX007 with newly installed Super Oyster II bracelet from StrapCode









On a Bond NATO


----------



## mb8780 (Jun 2, 2008)

Ugh. I think I'll need to get one of these again. Such a nice watch and for the money you just can't beat the value and functionality. Can dress it up or down.


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

Really like the red NATO with the Pepsi bezel, will have to get myself one of those.


----------



## zingg (Jan 24, 2014)

Indeed, it catches the eye much more than the blue one I bought as an hommage to Robert Redford's recent movie "All is lost"  My red NATO is in fact a Xulu from Jake B at 10watches.


----------



## LeviCastleman (Jun 18, 2013)

Was getting tired of the leather Nato from C & B, went with a Oyster from Amazon.


----------



## ash1357 (Oct 15, 2006)

Has anyone had to take out an odd number of links from a bracelet? Which side do you take it off? I had to take off 3 but the watch sits off centre a little on my wrist. A prominent wrist knuckle on a small wrist isn't helping.


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Pwallwin said:


> Has anyone had to take out an odd number of links from a bracelet? Which side do you take it off? I had to take off 3 but the watch sits off centre a little on my wrist. A prominent wrist knuckle on a small wrist isn't helping.


I use fewer links on the top side bracelet when needed but that is how it sits better on my wrist. Results will vary based on watch case and weight and your preference.

Good luck.


----------



## ash1357 (Oct 15, 2006)

Justaminute said:


> I use fewer links on the top side bracelet when needed but that is how it sits better on my wrist. Results will vary based on watch case and weight and your preference.
> 
> Good luck.


Yeh I guess it varies then. Cheers. I'll post some pics up soon


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

With the bracelet I got with my SRP227 (I mostly wear it on my PMMM), the clasp has the folding extension. When I wore the bracelet with the clasp offset one way, the hinge of the extension _really_ irritated my wrist in that one exact spot where it rubbed. It would be extremely irritating after several hours. I moved the clasp to a different spot, and it sits a lot better. You kinda gotta just experiment.


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

Damn you all! I've already got a black BFK and now I've got a hankering for an skx007. Had one before and sold it pretty quickly, but these look so good!


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

Quotron said:


> Indeed! That's quite a bit of hard earned wabi sabi, hope you don't go swapping out for a new bezel! BTW, is that a tritium dial?


don't worry, I like it like that ;-)
I think it's an old aftermarket dial, but not sure


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Here's my mildly modded 007....I love this watch.


----------



## mikesnow (Feb 10, 2013)

Finished modding this today..must also mention i read all 200 pages of this old thread before settling on parts! great thread


----------



## mb8780 (Jun 2, 2008)

Nicely done! Love the snowflake with the purple strap.


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

Very nice post


----------



## 4overthru3 (Jul 19, 2013)

I finally joined the club and love it.

I must say I was very skeptical about a $190 watch. How could it possibly be so great.

Well it is much better in person then I had ever thought it would be. I will now spend the next few months determining if my current work horse is 40 times the watch (based on price I paid). I think I already know the answer.


----------



## Kiter (Oct 1, 2012)

Thinking I might change the bezel for one of Harold's 'big Grip' bezels, and maybe some new hands too....


----------



## 4overthru3 (Jul 19, 2013)

Lookin good. I'm not to keen on that bezel but go for it. Change it up.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Yea I'll really need to see that bezel used in various mods before I know if I'd like it or not. From only the 2-3 shots of it I've seen, I think there's something about it that I'm not sure about, but it's hard to know because I can't see it from every angle.


----------



## 4overthru3 (Jul 19, 2013)

Yup. Kinda has a Tudor Pelagos vibe to it.


----------



## 4overthru3 (Jul 19, 2013)

My first mod is gonna be a GMT 1-12 bezel.


----------



## 4overthru3 (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## Mm31 (Jan 22, 2014)

Sorry for the dust !!


----------



## idcastandblast (Jan 2, 2014)

Tell me about this bottom one. This is one of the most beautiful watches I that seen. I thought the Planet Monster was nice, but this steals the show. Details???


----------



## idcastandblast (Jan 2, 2014)

jdmfetish said:


>


Please tell me more about this all black watch. Awesome!!!


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

look like skx base watch
stealth dagaz elapsed time insert , looks like a super dome sapphire 
blue plongeur hands 
1st gen monster dial ( i think ) 
oyster bracelet 
silver chapter ring with black seconds


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

the black one is my skx 007
black graphite cerakote
dagaz superdome sapphire
dagaz stealth gmt insert
tri color c3 plongeur hands


----------



## idcastandblast (Jan 2, 2014)

That is awesome. Did you do the work yourself, or have someone do it? Any pics on a band? It would look awesome on a steel band cerakoted in the same color. Want!!!


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

it was cerakoted here MCWW
its final assembly here NEWW

i just paid


----------



## Jwiner (Dec 5, 2011)

Wear my 007 everyday


----------



## Byfrost (Dec 23, 2008)

Does anyone have a photo of the 7S26 movement from the SKX007J "Made In Japan" variant? I am wondering if the rotor weight has the word "Japan" engraved / stamped / printed on it.

EDIT: Added link with photos as example.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/i-am...s-7s26c-unregulated-663691-5.html#post6121664


----------



## doggbiter (Oct 31, 2010)

Separated at birth? Maybe...


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Roy87 said:


> Does anyone have a photo of the 7S26 movement from the SKX007J "Made In Japan" variant? I am wondering if the rotor weight has the word "Japan" engraved / stamped / printed on it.
> 
> EDIT: Added link with photos as example.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/i-am...s-7s26c-unregulated-663691-5.html#post6121664


Yep. I don't have a photo but the one I removed 7S26c I just removed from a new SKX007J1 has Japan engraved on rotor.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## flybynight70 (Feb 21, 2008)

On a super jubilee from tungchoy:


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

flybynight70 said:


> On a super jubilee from tungchoy:
> 
> View attachment 1402660


Looks real nice! How are you liking the Super Jubilee? I put a Super Oyster on a 009 I got last month, and really like that a lot, but was thinking of getting the SJ also, to mix it up a bit. Did not care for the SJ that came on the 009 that much, but am a fan of the design for sure. Thanks.


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)

Roy87 said:


> Does anyone have a photo of the 7S26 movement from the SKX007J "Made In Japan" variant? I am wondering if the rotor weight has the word "Japan" engraved / stamped / printed on it.
> 
> EDIT: Added link with photos as example.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/i-am...s-7s26c-unregulated-663691-5.html#post6121664










SKX007J


----------



## Byfrost (Dec 23, 2008)

Thank you! Looks like my temptation of getting (another) SKX007J is getting stronger. I sold mine 2 years ago because it was slow -30 Seconds daily.


----------



## bulk (Jan 20, 2014)

I have a black 22mm Rhino too, but I feel it pretty thick and hard. Now waering with a much lighter and narrower 20mm Nato style strap, which is pretty comfortable under jacket sleeves.


----------



## flybynight70 (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks, rdwatch. Love the SJ; silky smooth and the extra heft helps balance the weight of the case. It's not perfect, though - the SELs aren't precisely matched with the lugs and I have a heck of a time installing it in the first place, but that may just be my dubious watchmaking skills.


----------



## zeroes n ones (Jan 15, 2013)

Kiter said:


> Thinking I might change the bezel for one of Harold's 'big Grip' bezels, and maybe some new hands too....


(firstly, i'm in no way affiliated with Harola aka Yobokies but i am one of his biggest fans)

i was considering one myself until i read the post how two members couldnt get the big grip to fit

one of them, if memory serves one had to resort to using a dremel on the inside of his bezel ring to install it

the other guy claimed more r&d needed


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I can somewhat confirm: I have 3 7s watches with display casebacks. One is SNZG15J. Rotor on 7s36 says Japan. Other two, SNXS and SNKL 5's which I think are K's have 7s26 and do not say Japan on the rotor.

It should be noted having Japan on the rotor literally has no bearing on the watch whatsoever. =)


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)

flybynight70 said:


> On a super jubilee from tungchoy:
> 
> View attachment 1402660


I've always liked the jubilee on sports watches.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

zeroes n ones said:


> (firstly, i'm in no way affiliated with Harola aka Yobokies but i am one of his biggest fans)
> 
> i was considering one myself until i read the post how two members couldnt get the big grip to fit
> 
> ...


I think I was the 'dremel guy'...let me explain...Harold's bezels fitted fine on my Dagaz Tsunami. I did use my dremel on the inner rim that the bezel insert sits on, that's all. It looked a very tight fit around the crystal (one of Harold's Bubble head sapphires) and I was scared of pressing it onto the case just in case I damaged the crystal. So I dremelled the inner rim and enlarged it (not the part of the bezel that retains on the watch, just the bit that the bezel insert sits on) to roughly the same size as the standard Tsunami one/standard SKX one....so I could press it down without any risk of damaging the crystal and no problem turning the bezel.

A few pics-


----------



## Kiter (Oct 1, 2012)

zeroes n ones said:


> (firstly, i'm in no way affiliated with Harola aka Yobokies but i am one of his biggest fans)
> 
> I was considering one myself until i read the post how two members couldnt get the big grip to fit
> 
> ...


I had seen those posts too, but have ordered one anyway. I'll post up pics and my experience, when it gets here. Fingers crossed for everything to be OK.


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Kiter said:


> I had seen those posts too, but have ordered one anyway. I'll post up pics and my experience, when it gets here. Fingers crossed for everything to be OK.


Ditto...


----------



## dubhousedisco (Nov 18, 2013)

Here's a quick shot of mine 

Oh, and it's for sale here


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

009 on a SuperOyster (tapered) with SEL's next to a Swiss Military with a straight end link SuperOyster (non-tapered)....


----------



## idcastandblast (Jan 2, 2014)

[QU
OTE=Dec1968;7461212]

















What is the bezel on the bottom picture? I really like the aggressiveness of it. Also, how hard is it to change a bezel on these 007s?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I found those online. The guy said he sourced that from an Alpha Sub watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Ok so I found a Seiko bezel I want to install on my 7002-7039. It's from a Seiko SKA427 and it's already coated black but it has a different look than the stock squared off look. It's not as tall, either, so a taller crystal would look insanely great with this. Going for a very unique look.










If anyone has this watch, I'd love to get the measurements and see if the bezel would fit the SKX007/7002-7039 model. It would look awesome.

Thanks in advance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adcadet (Dec 14, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> Ok so I found a Seiko bezel I want to install on my 7002-7039. It's from a Seiko SKA427 and it's already coated black but it has a different look than the stock squared off look. It's not as tall, either, so a taller crystal would look insanely great with this. Going for a very unique look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Harold has the big grip bezel that fits skx007/9 s and looks a little like the BFK bezel. And I imagine you could get somebody to coat or pvd it .

http://s161.photobucket.com/user/yobokies/media/IMG_0002.jpg.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

The first one I received did not fit on my skx007. My Murphy bezel, my triple grip fit, a bezel from another skx fit, but Harold made good and sent another one out to me. I just received it, but haven't tried it yet. I'll report back.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiter (Oct 1, 2012)

Well, my Big Grip arrived from Harold today! So here are some pics as promised. I found it quite strange that it would fit my SKX009 but not on my SKX171!! Most unusual, especially as my Murphy, standard SKX171 and 009 bezels all fit on both watches, but the Big Grip would only fit the 009.... But it does fit really well and looks great, so I guess it will be staying...... For now!


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Kiter said:


> Well, my Big Grip arrived from Harold today! So here are some pics as promised. I found it quite strange that it would fit my SKX009 but not on my SKX171!! Most unusual, especially as my Murphy, standard SKX171 and 009 bezels all fit on both watches, but the Big Grip would only fit the 009.... But it does fit really well and looks great, so I guess it will be staying...... For now!


Nice pics! Looking forward to my parcel arriving...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Kiter said:


> Well, my Big Grip arrived from Harold today! So here are some pics as promised. I found it quite strange that it would fit my SKX009 but not on my SKX171!! Most unusual, especially as my Murphy, standard SKX171 and 009 bezels all fit on both watches, but the Big Grip would only fit the 009.... But it does fit really well and looks great, so I guess it will be staying...... For now!


That's wonderful looking. That's what I think I will get as well. What did he charge you for that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clavius (Feb 26, 2013)

Just unboxed my new 009 from LIW. I like the 009 a lot more than the 007 that I previously owned. Right now it's on a NATO but I have a Strapcode Super Oyster coming tomorrow for it.


----------



## Kiter (Oct 1, 2012)

Dec1968 said:


> That's wonderful looking. That's what I think I will get as well. What did he charge you for that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, I like it too! It was a snip at $ 45.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Kiter said:


> Well, my Big Grip arrived from Harold today! So here are some pics as promised. I found it quite strange that it would fit my SKX009 but not on my SKX171!! Most unusual, especially as my Murphy, standard SKX171 and 009 bezels all fit on both watches, but the Big Grip would only fit the 009.... But it does fit really well and looks great, so I guess it will be staying...... For now!


Looks good... Would be great to get some shots of the Big Grip on your SKX from a few different angles

I wonder what it would look like brushed - my taste is for non shiny bezels?


----------



## theboywonder (Jan 12, 2011)

Thinking of doing something like this... Thoughts?


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

theboywonder said:


> Thinking of doing something like this... Thoughts?


There' s an awful lot to like...

Everything Bead blasted - nice!
Bezel insert (who sells that?) - so nice!
Dial / hands - so so nice!
I would put a 6R15/NE15 movement in with black day wheel - and a flat sapphire crystal to finish.

If you don't, I might! Thanks for sharing


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

I just had an opportunity to install the replacement big grip bezel from Harold and it fit perfectly, with no issues, just snapped right in place. (First one didn't fit at all and Harold replaced it, excellent customer service)

























Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)

SKX171 with 007 bezel


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

I have caught the Seiko bug. My first SKX, just received this brand new one today. OEM rubber strap is a bit stiff. By coincidence my new Nato I ordered for it also arrived today. Here are couple pics. All stock of course, first impression I like it! And yes I cut the extra strap on the Nato, always do


----------



## IamtheToph (Apr 12, 2012)

My new 007K on a C&B "holy" strap


----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

SKX399 - close relatives allowed here?


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

SKX007K (nato strap from timefactors)









SKX009J (nato strap from Gnomon Watches)









SKX173 (nato strap from timefactors)









All together


----------



## pdlord (Jan 8, 2014)

Love the look Nice mod


----------



## spencers (Jul 28, 2007)

Living on rubber today


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

Crazy, never thought I would go for this either as others have stated but now Wow this watch is crazy value for the $$ you pay and wears as sharp as it looks.

Dress up or down with bracelets, straps or Mod it, very cool, so thank you to those who pushed me to go for one.

My new one above on solid oyster for max comfort.


----------



## wahoomilko (Feb 14, 2014)

ApexWildCard said:


> View attachment 1413071
> 
> 
> Crazy, never thought I would go for this either as others have stated but now Wow this watch is crazy value for the $$ you pay and wears as sharp as it looks.
> ...


I will second that









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Mark355 said:


>


Excellent photo...
Sorry mine won't compare.

Received my Yobokies "big grip" bezel today.








It is, by my estimation, 2.00mm wider (OD) than the original. 
The center opening, again by my crude measure, at 31.10 is 0.94mm smaller than original.
This may not be a factor for all original SKX,,, (mine has been modified with Yobokies "Double-dome" sapphire), but to fit the "Big Grip" bezel over this crystal I had to machine it to wider than the 32.06mm opening of the original. I actually went to 32.25mm (ID).


----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## zingg (Jan 24, 2014)

The current full Seiko Familly: 
- new SKX007 (still to be modded);
- the "old trusty" SKX009 (2011);
- fantastic SKX399 (2004 - with new 7s26 movement);
- 7002 (1992 - bought for $30, movement to be changed with a cheap Seiko 5);
- bellissima 6309-7040 with mesh (1979 - runs almost perfect time, impressive, crystal will be changed for a domed sapphire?);
- SKX031 (confiscated by Madame, as part of the price for her silence...);
- SARB072 (offered to Madame, same reason


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Full brushed case 007


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Mrwozza70 said:


> Full brushed case 007


That's really good looking!


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

My two on Natos


----------



## alpharon (Jun 24, 2013)

Wearing my stock 007 today on a mesh bracelet. I had originally ordered this bracelet for another watch with 20mm lugs, but the seller sent me the wrong size of 20mm. Instead of returning it, I decided to put it on the 007. I didn't think I would like it, but I kinda do and it's very comfortable to wear.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jyyck (Mar 20, 2014)

First post here. I read the whole thread and decided to purchase SKX007K with rubber band. Im now waiting for my nato straps. Should receive 3 different straps in a couple of days. Yay!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

jyyck said:


> First post here. I read the whole thread and decided to purchase SKX007K with rubber band. Im now waiting for my nato straps. Should receive 3 different straps in a couple of days. Yay!


Congratulations! You'll love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

jyyck said:


> First post here. I read the whole thread and decided to purchase SKX007K with rubber band. Im now waiting for my nato straps. Should receive 3 different straps in a couple of days. Yay!


Congrats on this great purchasing. Most likely will soon feel an urge to buy more Seikos!


----------



## gman85 (Mar 19, 2014)

First time posting here, I'm really digging this site. Very helpful for first timers who are learning about watches. Here is my current daily driver, upgraded bezel mod and got rid of the flimsy jubilee bracelet. Apologies for the terrible cell phone pics.


----------



## gnod (Feb 26, 2014)

hey guys! Just got mine from harold today (in a super fast turn around time) and I must say, I really am loving this watch.
here's mine.. with pilot inspired look. 















i didn't notice that harold put his trade mark there until i was taking a photo. pretty cool! 
now on to my next one... benarus sea snake!


----------



## olticker (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## SamP (Jan 12, 2014)

I Read this thread and it really gave me no choice but to order it. Would love to show pictures, i got it with a black nato-strap. My only problem is it's been 10 days now and it still says "further processing" and that hasn't changed since the day after i paid for it. I bought it from Chronograph.com. Anyone has an idea how long i will have to put through with this endless wait????


----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)

So... I received this duo yesterday!


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

finally joining the club with my new skx009!


----------



## sabarig (Jan 17, 2012)

My Skx007 soxa mod..









Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## chesau (Mar 11, 2008)

For grins. Here is the SKX family.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

I just did a little work to one of mine


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

I picked mine up a few ago to give my Tuna the occasional break. I gave it a brushed finish with 600 grit sand paper and I am digging it a little more. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Does anyone have a positive or negative experience to share with buying from Amazon and Dexclusive with regards to Seiko SKX models? There are mostly great reviews but some that say they're grey market models. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I found my own answer. No warranty provided by Seiko. They provide an in-house 1 year warranty. No box, papers, nothing. 

Pass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cst (Mar 29, 2013)

I got my skx007 from creation watches with same warranty offered, I wasn't worried and to be honest I'm still not now. I've had it a year, if it started to play up tomorrow I would take it to a local guy for a service, if that doesn't fix it, I'll buy another one and mod the old one.

Just get one and I know you want be disappointed! ?










Little pic of it on a blue nato.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

cst said:


> I got my skx007 from creation watches with same warranty offered, I wasn't worried and to be honest I'm still not now. I've had it a year, if it started to play up tomorrow I would take it to a local guy for a service, if that doesn't fix it, I'll buy another one and mod the old one.
> 
> Just get one and I know you want be disappointed! ?
> 
> ...


I ordered an SKXA35 from Amazon with the full Seiko warranty. I'm going to do some cool mods to that. I'm going to find a way to change the color of the day/date wheels to yellow with black print. That'll look awesome. Plongeur hands and a blue second hand. Custom bezel and bezel insert coming as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

New bezel insert and bracelet.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## Michael St John (Feb 8, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Does anyone have a positive or negative experience to share with buying from Amazon and Dexclusive with regards to Seiko SKX models? There are mostly great reviews but some that say they're grey market models.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had a weird exp.
Bought from a seller on amazon uk, turned out to be shipped from Hong Kong.
Customs labelled it as possible counterfeit and took 2 something months to release it.
It was genuine and in perfect working condition. No issues. But warranty card was blank...
Using my SKX007K1 every day for the last week and love it.
Read all the print before buying. 
There are AD online that will sell for a bit more than on amazon but with faster delivery and fewer taxes. Bottom line total cost will be the same.
Hope this helps.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

That's what I wound up doing - paid more but feel comfortable with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael St John (Feb 8, 2014)

A friend just got his. He bought on a uk website. Straight through customs and no additional fees. But same cost in the end, difference is his took 4 days to deliver.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Random Letters (Feb 23, 2011)

Dec1968 said:


> I ordered an SKXA35 from Amazon with the full Seiko warranty. I'm going to do some cool mods to that. I'm going to find a way to change the color of the day/date wheels to yellow with black print. That'll look awesome. Plongeur hands and a blue second hand. Custom bezel and bezel insert coming as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So you went out of your way to buy one with a warranty, just so you could void the warranty?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Random Letters said:


> So you went out of your way to buy one with a warranty, just so you could void the warranty?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk 2


Until I perform any mods I've voided nothing. Kind of a cynical statement, friend. Was that really necessary?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonHem (Mar 16, 2014)

Finally bought a 009 last week and can't take it off.


----------



## cantinker (Nov 30, 2013)

Sorry for the crappy photo...need more practice getting rid of reflections, etc.


----------



## JonHem (Mar 16, 2014)

I have an addiction the the skx family the only thing that isn't an skx is my dad 86' 7c43.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

JonHem said:


> I have an addiction the the skx family the only thing that isn't an skx is my dad 86' 7c43.
> View attachment 1432767


very nice 
me 2


----------



## Michael St John (Feb 8, 2014)

Michael St John said:


> A friend just got his. He bought on a uk website. Straight through customs and no additional fees. But same cost in the end, difference is his took 4 days to deliver.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Just got the two neck to neck. They are the same except for manufacture date, delivery method and his has the day and date wheels perfectly aligned, as for mine the day wheel is just a hair higher than the date numbers...and doesn't bother me at all because mine has more character  and his is like every other one out there 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael St John (Feb 8, 2014)

Forgot to show you guys this one.
Check it out on 20mm strap!!!
Had the 22mm on but since I tried this 20 I can't seem to get rid of how good it looks. Being a narrower strap makes the case look bigger and since the 007 wears small...I think it's great!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

cantinker said:


> View attachment 1432744
> 
> Sorry for the crappy photo...need more practice getting rid of reflections, etc.


Some reflection is good -- it gives the watch some photographic dimension and depth.
Nice.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

It's tough to find the correct light and conditions for some wrist shots... my latest attempt. Shows lots of dust etc:-(


__
https://flic.kr/p/mtUBsk
 - Full Size


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

^^^^^ I like that Black Day wheel


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

Just had this one finished


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

jdmfetish said:


> ^^^^^ I like that Black Day wheel


Well it had to be added to the NE15 so I thought to achieve symmetry of date in white to the 9 marker it might look cool


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Just got my A35 in. Love it. New leather strap on order to dress it up. Black with yellow stitching. 

















Lume shot after 20 seconds charge. Wow!

With the leather strap:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ardbeg_boy (Jun 17, 2011)

Finally picked one up. Pics and mods in this thread are amazing.


----------



## SteamboatSteve (Nov 30, 2010)

Attached a pic... I just bought a 009 off Amazon and the Jubilee bracelet seems really small? I have a 7.5" wrist. It fit right out of the box but normally I have to remove 1-3 links? The outside box had broken Scotch tape and then another band of new Scotch tape an inch over. Seemed fishy like it was a return. Does the Jubilee run small? Or, max out at ~7.5"?


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

I took two links out, also 7.5 wrist. You might want to consider exchanging it. Maybe you got a returned one.


----------



## SteamboatSteve (Nov 30, 2010)

mario24601 said:


> I took two links out, also 7.5 wrist. You might want to consider exchanging it. Maybe you got a returned one.


I actually tried it on my right wrist which seems a little bigger now that I measure it. In haste of trying it on right away I assumed my wrists were close. The 12 o'clock side of the bracelet has 10 links, 5 are removable. The 6 o'clock side of the bracelet has 9 links, 4 are removable. From what I Googled (mostly pictures) it looks like this is correct. I also found a picture where someone was selling it and included 4 extra links. There were 15 on the watch. Seems legit. Could anyone verify?


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

not a 007 or 009. But, a 171 with Murphy Bezel & SOII.


----------



## SteamboatSteve (Nov 30, 2010)

I went a little over the top. Way too many red, white and blue stripes going on here.


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

How about a SKX 171 with a Murphy /GMT insert?








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

SteamboatSteve said:


> I went a little over the top. Way too many red, white and blue stripes going on here.


No way I could pull that off. But, more power to you for going for it.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

snpr9696 said:


>


Wow the most highly modified SKX I've seen yet


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Just had to add the Murphy Bezel to make it complete for me.


----------



## SteamboatSteve (Nov 30, 2010)

liwang22 said:


> Just had to add the Murphy Bezel to make it complete for me.


Looks awesome. I just can't get over the bezel not ratcheting for $43 + shipping. How hard is it to twist? It does look great, though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

SteamboatSteve said:


> Looks awesome. I just can't get over the bezel not ratcheting for $43 + shipping. How hard is it to twist? It does look great, though.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Actually, I'm a big fan of Dave's stuff. It's very precisely machined and the fit is always perfect. I had one on my Vostok too. The friction fit works surprisingly well. It's smooth to turn but it won't get accidentally bumped.

I have the luxury of other divers that have ratcheting bezels so this SKX is my fun watch for good looks only. In my life I can use a bidirectional timing bezel too.


----------



## Seiko009 (Mar 31, 2014)

Until I get decent pics of my new/used 009 on NATO, I will post the 007 jubilee I got today.

Been a part of the 007 club for awhile, just never posted pics. Sadly my other 007 was swiped so picked up another.


----------



## dado86x (Mar 4, 2014)

on the NATO

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamil87 (Dec 14, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TheMac (Mar 4, 2014)

Just got my 009 on the clichéd regimental blue/red NATO! What a beautiful watch even better in person 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bLaZ3n (Apr 1, 2014)

crappysurfer said:


>


what model is this? or is it a mod?


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

It's a mod I did.


----------



## OllieVR (Aug 27, 2013)

Now I get it. Having had my 009 for a week I finally get what the fuss is about and why the SKX series has earned its cult like status.

Loving my Ray and Mako XL, which got me into automatics in the first place, I did not feel the need for the Seiko and thought I was firmly in the Orient camp, boy was I wrong. A few hours spent on this thread and wouldn't you know it, I get bit by the bug.

I got the Strapcode Endmill and Super Oyster, can't decide which I like better so I'm ordering a Super Jubilee just to complete the set. Now if I could only find a yellow one with the same round and ovoid indicies.

Thanks LongIslandWatch, another great purchase experience. On the hunt for the next....


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

OllieVR said:


> ... if I could only find a yellow one with the same round and ovoid indicies..


Maybe the one posted here https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/post-your-mods-here-%3D-246526-171.html#post7598248 is close to what you are looking for.


----------



## OllieVR (Aug 27, 2013)

Oh that is exactly what I'm talkin' about!

Love this too for Motor City Watches:









Think I may have found a new addiction...


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

OllieVR said:


> Think I may have found a new addiction...


Yes, Seikos can be addictive; it is worst if you get the mod disease...


----------



## OllieVR (Aug 27, 2013)

Ok, now trawling the "post your mods" thread, thank you very much. ::::gently scratches forearm::::


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Seiko Madness said:


> Yes, Seikos can be addictive; it is worst if you get the mod disease...


Can verify. I am very, very ill.


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

crappysurfer said:


> Can verify. I am very, very ill.


That is indeed a strong disease.


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

OllieVR said:


> Ok, now trawling the "post your mods" thread, thank you very much. ::::gently scratches forearm::::


I browsed (and still do) that thread too. However, I did not browse it entirely; if you do that, then maybe you will be worst than me...


----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

Im interested in the SKX 007 but various websites say the case dia ranging from 40 mm to 47 mm. So im in a dilemma which one to choose. I have a speedy pro and im used to that size. I dont mind the skx being lil bigger than speedy pro but cannot be smaller. Pls advise also the site where i could get the best deal.

SKX007, 6309 are the two models im looking at apart from another Citizen non diver.

Thanks


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

ksrao_74 said:


> Im interested in the SKX 007 but various websites say the case dia ranging from 40 mm to 47 mm. So im in a dilemma which one to choose. I have a speedy pro and im used to that size. I dont mind the skx being lil bigger than speedy pro but cannot be smaller. Pls advise also the site where i could get the best deal.
> 
> SKX007, 6309 are the two models im looking at apart from another Citizen non diver.
> 
> Thanks


41mm

I have a speedy pro and SKX007. Both look fine my 6.5" wrist. I got my SKX007 here Seiko Automatic 200m scuba Dive watch SKX007K1 SKX007K


----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

cpl said:


> 41mm
> 
> I have a speedy pro and SKX007. Both look fine my 6.5" wrist. I got my SKX007 here Seiko Automatic 200m scuba Dive watch SKX007K1 SKX007K


@cpl

Thx for the reply. Can you pls post a picture of speedy pro and 007 side by side. A shot of both on your wrist might help me coz i too have a 6.5 inch wrist. 
Thanks


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

My speedy pro









My skx007 on strapcode super oyster









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

009J on Jubilee and 007J on Engineer....Love em!


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

007.. Just in ytd..


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

With an aluminium finish insert


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Riddle (Jan 9, 2011)

I havent been into watches for a few years but recently since i've been browsing WUS again, the watch bug is back. heres my new skx007, fresh from the mailbox. Ive always wanted one, I have no idea why I never bought one before now. I have a zulu strap coming and some plans for new hands/dial. I also see now why so many people change to other metal bracelets, the one it comes with leaves something to be desired.


----------



## Seiko009 (Mar 31, 2014)

I am just so used to the Jubilee.

I have the 009 on Nato and although it "looks" ok, I just don't like the feel. 

Wore the 009 for a few days with Nato and although it came with the Jubilee (bagged), I just had to buy another 007. Going to eventually put the original jubilee back on the 009.

Had the 007 before, figured I would try the 009 and got a decent deal on it, but I prefer the 007.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Seiko009 said:


> I am just so used to the Jubilee.
> 
> I have the 009 on Nato and although it "looks" ok, I just don't like the feel.
> 
> ...


Agree! I do like using Nato when taking a swim or when really warm out. But Jubilee looks and feels great. I'm going to attempt to de-bling the center links. Hope don't screw it up.


----------



## Riddle (Jan 9, 2011)

Yeah I bought the k2 and a Zulu so I would have both bases covered. I don't like how flexible the band is but it's not terrible. I was just expecting something with a bit more weight (yeah I know it's weird to complain about something being too light and flexible, lol). I'll probably go with an engineer band or something similar.


----------



## mattyg (Apr 10, 2014)

What second hand is in use here? I want!


----------



## mattyg (Apr 10, 2014)

What second hand is in use here? I want!



mars08 said:


> ...just a bit sammie...


----------



## TheMac (Mar 4, 2014)

mattyg said:


> What second hand is in use here? I want!


That's kinda like a Tudor Ranger style second hand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Can we mix in a 171?








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Neuralgia (Apr 9, 2013)

SKX009, with classic Nato


----------



## bLaZ3n (Apr 1, 2014)

Quick Question.. Just got my 009 in the mail.. does the date turn Spanish first then English when switching dates or vice versa? On my monster it was Spanish then to English.


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

bLaZ3n said:


> Quick Question.. Just got my 009 in the mail.. does the date turn Spanish first then English when switching dates or vice versa? On my monster it was Spanish then to English.


I guess that the answer depends on which language you want to have shown. Details below.

Case 1: your watch is showing English all day long.
Around midnight it will temporarily shift to Spanish and then back to English (showing the new day).

Case 2: your watch is showing Spanish all day long
Around midnight it will temporarily shift to English and then back to Spanish (showing the new day).

The only thing that remains to be figured out is the following: when it temporarily shifts to the other language, does it shift to the next or the old day in that language? However, I cannot see I would that matter.


----------



## freeman2 (Apr 11, 2014)

Murphy Bezel with PO insert


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## mattyg (Apr 10, 2014)

pcmxa said:


> View attachment 581817


This is a great shot. What bezel insert is this??


----------



## mattyg (Apr 10, 2014)

saab said:


> View attachment 786048


Who makes this bezel insert?


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

mattyg said:


> Who makes this bezel insert?


MattyG! Great to see you here. I believe I've seen that insert from Dagaz at 10watches.com.


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

<Deleted>


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

Green-Navy "James Bond" NATO with SKX007K "Kickapoo" Mod


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

A SKX007 MIJapan with nice bezel insert, a STRAPCODE Super Oyster and here is a killer diver' s


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Not finished yet, waiting on a polished silver chapter ring


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Next step bezel and hand swap for a PMMM , liking the Big Grip bezel from Yobokies








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

You know that isn't an SKX007/9 but a 7002, right? ^^^


----------



## IanCognito (Aug 29, 2013)

Just came back from Cuba and had to make sure i got some wristshots in its natural environment.

Appropriate mermaid camo shirt lol









Surf, sand, and pina coladas









Action shot









This is the life









Water resistant to 200 meters or 200 mojitos, whichever comes first...


----------



## makinao (Feb 22, 2009)

I've had this with black, orange, and yellow straps for the past year. I've settled on the latter.


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my 2013023 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Again... I have 2 other SKX's on the way. I need to control myself


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

DMCBanshee said:


> Again... I have 2 other SKX's on the way. I need to control myself


I know the feeling, 007,009 and 171 total 7 pieces! I'm a very sick addict!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Sakurama (Mar 21, 2014)

Posted this in the mods thread but since it started as an SKX009 I thought I'd post it here as well. Picked it up off ebay and was rather scratched and sorry looking but inside was perfect. Swapped the dial, hands and then smoothed the case, swapped on the oyster bracelet and then bead blasted it. I'm very happy with it and it's keeping perfect time.










Gregor


----------



## Swans21 (Jan 20, 2012)

Love the yellow-dialed SKX with the round hour markers! Did you buy it new like that, or is it a mod? If bought new, where did you find it - is it only available in Canadian domestic market? I would like a yellow-dial SKX to add to my 007/009/011 collection, but I do not like the hour markers on the SKXA35


----------



## eight84four (Apr 17, 2014)

Love looking at those tasty skx's will post a photo of my Pepsi diver once i get to upload some pics on a photo site.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Swans21 said:


> Love the yellow-dialed SKX with the round hour markers! Did you buy it new like that, or is it a mod? If bought new, where did you find it - is it only available in Canadian domestic market? I would like a yellow-dial SKX to add to my 007/009/011 collection, but I do not like the hour markers on the SKXA35


It's a standard 007 modded. I bought my Yellow dial on ebay, but for a reason this seller is out of ebay... I found this seller but he have black only dial for sale. Brand New Black Dial for Seiko Divers 7S26 0020 Watch | eBay

Hope this help you and Good luck to find a yellow dial.

Sorry for my english I speak french


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

While waiting for my 007 to come back with a mm300 dial and hands, I popped this big grip on one of my skx171, might have to get another one Yobokies !








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ebow3d (Aug 8, 2013)

My skx and family


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

Here's mine: -










Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

And mine..










And with new leather strap..










Sent from my 2013023 using Tapatalk


----------



## A_Tone (Aug 19, 2012)

How much better is the Strapcode Super Jubilee bracelet than the stock Seiko Jubilee? I like the look of the Jubilee bracelet but I'm not thrilled with Seiko's. If the Strapcode Jubilee is a lot better i will get that if not i'll get the Strapcode super engineer 2 bracelet.


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

A_Tone said:


> How much better is the Strapcode Super Jubilee bracelet than the stock Seiko Jubilee? I like the look of the Jubilee bracelet but I'm not thrilled with Seiko's. If the Strapcode Jubilee is a lot better i will get that if not i'll get the Strapcode super engineer 2 bracelet.


Might want to look at the end mill bracelet, nice combination of both worlds!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

This one's for a customer


----------



## shokka9 (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## Swans21 (Jan 20, 2012)

The family ...


----------



## UaeExile (Nov 4, 2013)

New Seiko owner here saying hi! Just purchased a SK007 (I think that's what it is, anyway!) and absolutely love it. Only got into watches six months ago when I bought an Omega Speedmaster, since then my wife bought me a Frederique Constant, and I picked up a 89' military issue CWC.

Never thought I'd own a Seiko as I've been looking at much more expensive watches for the past few months, but I had a little cash on me and bought the SK007 as a beach/pool watch. Certainly won't be my last Seiko that's for sure!


----------



## darrrrrrrrrr (Mar 30, 2014)

Bought a Seiko Premier ladies watch as a gift, and instead of a matching Seiko Premier men's watch, I just had to buy a SKX007 for myself instead. Our first Seikos! |>|>


----------



## ElScorcho (Jan 2, 2012)

Easter greetings from beautiful Pasadena! Just overlooking La Cañada/Flintridge and the Rose Bowl.









This is my SKX009 on a NATO Strap Co. "Baltic" strap. My apologies for the overexposure!


----------



## Bobbradley (Apr 15, 2014)

* Welcome to the forum&#8230;please review our rules and guidelines. - Mod*


----------



## OllieVR (Aug 27, 2013)

A_Tone said:


> How much better is the Strapcode Super Jubilee bracelet than the stock Seiko Jubilee? I like the look of the Jubilee bracelet but I'm not thrilled with Seiko's. If the Strapcode Jubilee is a lot better i will get that if not i'll get the Strapcode super engineer 2 bracelet.


The Strapcode Jubilee is SO MUCH better than the stock and worth every penny. Amazon has them for $55 the last time I looked.

If you like the look of the jubilee, you'll absolutely love this one.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Nothing new to anybody here, first project completed by myself. MM dial and hands,Murphy bezel and Endmill bracelet.








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKXaholic...


----------



## Derek N (Jun 12, 2006)

My 009J with domed AR sapphire:


----------



## alxkrft (Apr 24, 2014)

wow sweet setup and sweet shot! is it "super" dome? looks like it does not end with the bezel an give dirt some room to stick.
any experiences with that?


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

Here's my 2003 SKX011 I just got back from a service and hand swap...


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

giorgos mg said:


>


Stock bezel Insert?


----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

Got mine yesterday evening from Creation Watches. Love the watch but a tad disappointed with the case size. Expected it to be a little bigger. Is SKX007 available in only one size? 
None the less a lovely watch.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

ksrao_74 said:


> Got mine yesterday evening from Creation Watches. Love the watch but a tad disappointed with the case size. Expected it to be a little bigger. Is SKX007 available in only one size?
> None the less a lovely watch.


Yeah, it feels a bit smaller on the wrist than its specs. would indicate. But yeah, one size only for the 007.


----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## alxkrft (Apr 24, 2014)

zingg said:


> View attachment 1422708


Anybody know where to get that "rolex-inspired" bezel of the 031 on the left?

I know there are tons of beszels with the same layout. but this one seems to have the seiko font instead of the rolex hommage font

tia


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

alxkrft said:


> Anybody know where to get that "rolex-inspired" bezel of the 031 on the left?
> 
> I know there are tons of beszels with the same layout. but this one seems to have the seiko font instead of the rolex hommage font
> 
> tia


Isn't that just a stock Seiko SKX031 bezel?


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

mario24601 said:


> Stock bezel Insert?


yes!


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

giorgos mg said:


> yes!


Color looks Grey. Is it just light or is it faded? Looks good btw.


----------



## zingg (Jan 24, 2014)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Isn't that just a stock Seiko SKX031 bezel?


Yip, just stock!


----------



## alxkrft (Apr 24, 2014)

ah thanks all! was distracted by the dial


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

mario24601 said:


> Color looks Grey. Is it just light or is it faded? Looks good btw.


b&w picture ;-)


----------



## YantMK (Jan 13, 2014)

My new 009K on nato from Monkey swag and first post, hello.


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

Workweek.. Monday


----------



## fyero92 (Apr 29, 2014)

Just bought a Seiko skx007 changed to leather strap! no regrets!


----------



## jiro32 (Jan 22, 2009)

Riddle said:


> I also see now why so many people change to other metal bracelets, the one it comes with leaves something to be desired.


Would you want to sell your Jubilee bracelet?


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

On strapcode endmill.


----------



## repsol600rr (May 1, 2014)

My 009 at turn 1 of COTA after the 2013 US F1 GP


----------



## TheMac (Mar 4, 2014)

Just installed the Yobokies crazy bubble dome sapphire!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

Mark355 said:


> On strapcode endmill.


Stunning...my wallet is gonna take another 80$ hit....


----------



## ArghZombies (Jul 5, 2013)

Just completed my first ever mod. What was an SKX009 is now a SKX-Zelda!


----------



## kosmosky (Jun 24, 2013)

Something different than pictures guys, my skx007 in slow motion: 





Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ArghZombies (Jul 5, 2013)

kosmosky said:


> Something different than pictures guys, my skx007 in slow motion:
> HTC ONE M8 slow motion video. - YouTube
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Good to see some video of it, but I don't think the slo-mo enhances it. In fact to be honest it sort of detracts away from it. The sweep hand is one of the things people like about automatics but your video makes it almost quartz-like.


----------



## uncleluck (Jan 26, 2014)

Some great watches guys. I adore my 009 still, solid presidential bracelet and planet ocean style orange bezel insert and it looks awesome.


----------



## TheMac (Mar 4, 2014)

somerandodude said:


> Loving this. What is the name for this crystal? Is it the bubble boy?


Yup it's the bubble boy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## somerandodude (Dec 10, 2013)

TheMac said:


> Just installed the Yobokies crazy bubble dome sapphire!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loving this. What is the name for this crystal? Is it the bubble boy?


----------



## somerandodude (Dec 10, 2013)

TheMac said:


> Yup it's the bubble boy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is there much magnification of the dial? (Asking because I like that look)


----------



## TheMac (Mar 4, 2014)

somerandodude said:


> Is there much magnification of the dial? (Asking because I like that look)


I wouldn't say magnified but slight distortion/warping from up front.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

I have ten SKX mods. I posted each of them in separated posts at the thread https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/post-your-mods-here-=-246526.html. Today I took a picture of them together. The third watch from left to right on the top row is a 7002-7000. All others are SKX007/009/171.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

007 Tuna mod on a bond nato.


----------



## Shakir Sharky (Apr 14, 2013)

My 009J with a new bezel insert... any suggestion on hand colours?


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

I think it looks great with the stock hands.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

If you like a tongue in cheek kind of mod I would consider white outlined Mercedes hour and minute hands with a blue accented seconds hand. Would really play well with that submariner style and the original dial


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> 007 Tuna mod on a bond nato.


who made that dial


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Seiko Madness said:


> I have ten SKX mods. I posted each of them in separated posts at the thread https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/post-your-mods-here-=-246526.html. Today I took a picture of them together. The third watch from left to right on the top row is a 7002-7000. All others are SKX007/009/171.


Here is my SKX family! The sickness is in full swing.








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

CWBYTYME said:


> Here is my SKX family! The sickness is in full swing.


Very cool family; congrats. Maybe some day the two of us can organize a kind of world conference for Seikaholics!


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Seiko Madness said:


> Very cool family; congrats. Maybe some day the two of us can organize a kind of world conference for Seikaholics!


A world conference full of seikaholics sounds like a fun event. Maybe we should start local chapters! Your group is very sharp! Enjoy

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

jdmfetish said:


> who made that dial


Not sure if they made the dial, but my watch was done by kontrolsports http://members.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewUserPage&userid=kontrolsports!


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

jdmfetish said:


> who made that dial


There is a similar dial at Dagaz watches. Link: Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


----------



## Adcadet (Dec 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkp"


----------



## DanceCommander (Dec 16, 2013)

After many hours of considering how I wanted to mod the watch, I decided I liked the feel of the original too much.
None of the heavily modded seiko's seemed to look as good as the original after awhile. 
I decided to go for a more retro look while keeping the original dial and hands of the watch.

So I got a murphy bezel, a yobokies bubble boy, and a yobokies beads of rice bracelet.
Love it.









































Cheers.


----------



## acello27 (Sep 4, 2009)

midshipman01 said:


> Barely recognizable, but a 007 nontheless! Flieger dial, black chapter ring, new hands, white nato, and sapphire.


Very different and cool.


----------



## dado86x (Mar 4, 2014)

on mesh

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

SKXA35 with Dagaz Triple Grip Bezel, Tsunami Insert, and Superdome sapphire crystal...


----------



## frediiii (Jan 10, 2014)

spot the differences 



















Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

I like crown, is that OEM...what part number and place did you get it from?



frediiii said:


> spot the differences
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## frediiii (Jan 10, 2014)

it's a SARB059 crown, but you would have to swap to a 4r36 movement for the stem to fit

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

With new shoes.


----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)

New mod!


----------



## cst (Mar 29, 2013)

schtozo said:


> New mod!


That's nice, what are the details?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)

cst said:


> That's nice, what are the details?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


skx009, yobokies c1 flieger dial, original 009 chapter, ill swap it to 007 because black, hour hand is from yobokies blue plongeur set. Minutes is from dagaz, seconds is original 007, insert is yobokies small ss#, cristal is original skx,(itl be swapped with a single dome saphire later) all on a black nato from an obris morgan branco.


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

Took the plunge and I love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jiro32 (Jan 22, 2009)

Brand-spankin'-new SKX007J; my 1st Seiko diver!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

jiro32 said:


> Brand-spankin'-new SKX007J; my 1st Seiko diver!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's all downhill from here!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Reverting (Jan 12, 2014)

New diver...  Love... ;-)


----------



## andrewchrysovitsinos (Feb 4, 2013)

Newly acquired SKX007J, with one of my own straps.


----------



## mavdovic19 (May 5, 2014)




----------



## MichaelKG (Apr 18, 2013)

Could someone please help me out real quick. I need to know if there is a difference between the bracelet on creationwatches and the one sold on monsterwatches. Are they both the same since they have SEL's? Or is there a difference, the one on monsterwatches has a super solid oyster.

Seiko Automatic Diver 200m Japan SKX009J3-Oys Watch
Super Solid Oyster - 18


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

MichaelKG said:


> Could someone please help me out real quick. I need to know if there is a difference between the bracelet on creationwatches and the one sold on monsterwatches. Are they both the same since they have SEL's? Or is there a difference, the one on monsterwatches has a super solid oyster.
> 
> Seiko Automatic Diver 200m Japan SKX009J3-Oys Watch
> Super Solid Oyster - 18


Pretty sure the monsterwatches bracelet is a Strapcode Oyster. I have one and it looks near identical. The braclet at Creation doesn't appear to taper as much. I wasn't aware Seiko made an SEL bracelet for the SKX? By the way, $275 for an 009 is expensive.


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

MichaelKG said:


> Could someone please help me out real quick. I need to know if there is a difference between the bracelet on creationwatches and the one sold on monsterwatches. Are they both the same since they have SEL's? Or is there a difference, the one on monsterwatches has a super solid oyster.
> 
> Seiko Automatic Diver 200m Japan SKX009J3-Oys Watch
> Super Solid Oyster - 18


See this post: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/007-factory-oyster-bracelet-802703-4.html#post7479639

Creation's bracelet is not a SEL one.


----------



## jiro32 (Jan 22, 2009)

I REALLY like the lume!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emaja (Mar 6, 2014)

This is like a 234 page wish list.

Mine is in the mail and as soon as I get another, I'd be modding it. I like the stock look a lot.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

What's this? I've been a member since November and have finally joined the SKX007 club.










Already ordered a solid end-link oyster. 

Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

New bezel insert,








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

With an older sibling. 

Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

synaptyx said:


> With an older sibling.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


Nice. What rubber strap is that?


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my 2013023 using Tapatalk


----------



## emaja (Mar 6, 2014)

Just arrived today. I actually like the jubilee but of course I have a Bond NATO at the ready

I'll likely be ordering another shortly to have Yobokies turn into a MILSUB or Soxa.










No electrons were harmed in the sending of this message.


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

No worries about WR..


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

mario24601 said:


> Nice. What rubber strap is that?


Hi, it's the Model 282 Bonetto Cinturini
BONETTO CINTURINI - Modello 282


----------



## catanha (Mar 21, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm from brasil and wanted to buy a good quality mesh, do you have any preferences? 

Sent from my RM-825_lta_brazil_222 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## dave92029 (Jan 29, 2011)

I noticed that most of the SKX models w/o modifications appear to have white markers on the inside of the bezel. These white markers apparently can be moved because some have them at 5,10,15,20, 25, 30 minutes and others are at various other locations. I have not noticed these white markers on other Dive watches, and none of my watches have them. What are these markers and how do you move them? Thank you


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

dave92029 said:


> I noticed that most of the SKX models w/o modifications appear to have white markers on the inside of the bezel. These white markers apparently can be moved because some have them at 5,10,15,20, 25, 30 minutes and others are at various other locations. I have not noticed these white markers on other Dive watches, and none of my watches have them. What are these markers and how do you move them? Thank you


Do you mean the chapter ring? They should have bold markers at every 5-minute interval. If they aren't aligned, its because it is installed incorrectly

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Reverting (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## OllieVR (Aug 27, 2013)

OllieVR said:


> Oh that is exactly what I'm talkin' about!
> 
> Love this too for Motor City Watches:
> 
> ...


And.... with Harold's help, 20 days after my prior post, I take delivery of this, my own spin on said inspiration, which I have named Marvin.









However, now I'm hankering for a plain 007, go figure.

Might just try and find an *all blue bezel insert* for my 009 and call it a day. Anyone seen such an animal?


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

My son's SKX009 and my SKA369.


----------



## MrZike (May 23, 2012)

OllieVR said:


> And.... with Harold's help, 20 days after my prior post, I take delivery of this, my own spin on said inspiration, which I have named Marvin.
> 
> View attachment 1493642
> 
> ...


Here's one.. Mine to be exact.



MrZike said:


> So I've had my 009 for about 18 months. It was my first "real" watch.. I've had several casios before, but they don't count.
> 
> After a while I found that the pepsi-bezel felt kind of hard to match and almost childish in a way.
> 
> ...


----------



## OllieVR (Aug 27, 2013)

MrZike said:


> Here's one.. Mine to be exact.


Where did you happen to get that? I like the stock look in the blue.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

My 175

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrZike (May 23, 2012)

OllieVR said:


> Where did you happen to get that? I like the stock look in the blue.


I got it on eBay for about 10 bucks. The insert is actually for an older quartz version of the skx.. Don't remember what it's called..

Skickas från min iPad via Tapatalk


----------



## -CESARE- (Apr 21, 2014)

Here my brand new SKX009j:


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

My first SKX011...


----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)

Close relative...









Sent from my Iphone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Another relative


----------



## Firepower (May 1, 2014)

First time poster here, I have a few military watches, (S&Y, Marathon, CWC, Smiths W10) but looking at all the mods available inspired me to break down and order a 007 with rubber strap from Seiko3S on Ratuken. I paid $130.30 shipped EMS from Japan to Los Angeles, I ordered on Tuesday, received and paid the invoice on Wednesday, and received it Saturday morning.


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

Bleu bezel insert from Dragonshroud / kontrolsports arrived..




























Not exactly a mod, haven't replaced it, just overlaid above current bezel insert for quick photos.


----------



## jiro32 (Jan 22, 2009)

Just had day wheel changed to español!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hsh1904 (Apr 11, 2014)

Is there any one who is selling the skx007 style bezel?

I am looking for either the original skx007 bezel, big grip bezel, murphy bezel, or triple grip bezel.

Please PM me.


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Nov 4, 2012)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f89/wtb-...le-grip-bezel-itself-1033115.html#post7848097

Found and bought. Thanks Ira!


----------



## hsh1904 (Apr 11, 2014)

Can anyone recommend me of the value adhesive tape for the skx007 bezel?

10watches $15 one is just too much for the adhesive.


----------



## hsh1904 (Apr 11, 2014)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f89/wtb-...ny-kind-takes-insert-1033591.html#post7852684


----------



## kosmosky (Jun 24, 2013)

Guys, can you recommend any good place to buy presidential bracelet with solid links? I've found this : http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=360845151649&alt=web 
But three negative feedbacks this month are holding me up from buying..

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

On a new watchadoo bracelet 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

kosmosky said:


> Guys, can you recommend any good place to buy presidential bracelet with solid links? I've found this : http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=360845151649&alt=web
> But three negative feedbacks this month are holding me up from buying..
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Try tungchoy.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchuthinking (Apr 11, 2013)

Another cousin, this one non-standard. The 173 has a different feeling to it. Its a bit more 'srs bznz' than my 009. A 'bubble boy' crystal and 6105 hands from Harold at Yobokies, and a polished chapter ring from 10watches;










The domed crystal gives crazy refractions.


----------



## 4overthru3 (Jul 19, 2013)

Winter...









Summer (Endmill)...


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Nov 4, 2012)

Looking to buy a new / like new condition factory black bezel. If anyone has a black bezel to sell please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

Guys, where can I buy a Coke bezel for my SKX007. Will also buy the bezel along with insert if the price is right.


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

Dagaz used to have (Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.). Maybe it will be available again in the future. I am not aware of any other place that sells it.


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Nov 4, 2012)

kosmosky said:


> Guys, can you recommend any good place to buy presidential bracelet with solid links? I've found this : http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=360845151649&alt=web
> But three negative feedbacks this month are holding me up from buying..
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Endmill Presidential bracelet. Exact same look, feel and function (nice and heavy) as the one Jean sells and it's much cheaper but it doesn't come w/ a Seiko buckle like Jeans does. It has sold end links and links, the sides of the links are polished and the removable links use screw pins.

I bought mine from Amazon (Strapcode seller / Amazon shipper) this past week for $79. They're now sold out.
Amazon.com: 22mm Endmill watch band for SEIKO Diver SKX007, Brushed Solid Stainless Steel: Watches

You can still buy it here though. 
22mm Endmill watch band for SEIKO Diver SKX007, Brushed Solid Stainless Steel



ksrao_74 said:


> Guys, where can I buy a Coke bezel for my SKX007. Will also buy the bezel along with insert if the price is right.


Yobokies: http://s161.photobucket.com/user/yobokies/media/Bezel Inserts/IMG_1976.jpg.html?sort=3&o=67


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

you guys can buy OEM seiko bezels and inserts from Chronograph . com


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Nov 4, 2012)

jdmfetish said:


> you guys can buy OEM seiko bezels and inserts from Chronograph . com


Not a Coke you can, only Pepsi.


----------



## IanCognito (Aug 29, 2013)

SKX007 modded by Yobokies with Type-B Flieger dial, broad sword hands, red seconds, black chapter ring, and worldtime bezel.


----------



## mikekol (Feb 11, 2014)

Alright fellas, got my first SKX with a jubilee bracelet from f29. I took off some links earlier, first time doing it, and somehow managed to mess up this easy task.

For some reason, I managed to unlink one end from the clasp as you can see below.










My question is, how do i attach it back? When I did this, I lost the pin or whatever that holds it. Is it a pin or a small spring bar? For the life of me, I cant find it as I really cannot remember if there is one to begin with.










If there is a smaller pin than the pin from the links, do I just insert it through the holes on the clasp?


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Looks like your small spring bar is missing- I believe those are 18mm.should be a quick fix


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mrb4 (May 21, 2014)

Just received my new skx007 from creation watches on the jubilee.

Really liking it so far. My first seiko and my first automatic. This thread is the main reason I decided on it

Was thinking about a strap code super oyster but actually liking the feel of the jubilee so far so will definitely keep the jubilee on for awhile until I decide if I want to upgrade. Jubilee is super comfortable though.

Creation watches is highly recommended also. Ordered this past Friday morning and received it the first business day after the Memorial Day holiday from Singapore.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

mikekol said:


> Alright fellas, got my first SKX with a jubilee bracelet from f29. I took off some links earlier, first time doing it, and somehow managed to mess up this easy task.
> 
> For some reason, I managed to unlink one end from the clasp as you can see below.
> 
> ...


Yeah you lost the 18mm pin as mentioned. I have extra if you want it, I'm also in LA area so should have it quick. PM me and I'll send it out tomorrow.


----------



## mikekol (Feb 11, 2014)

mario24601 said:


> Yeah you lost the 18mm pin as mentioned. I have extra if you want it, I'm also in LA area so should have it quick. PM me and I'll send it out tomorrow.


Alright, cool. I'll PM later. I'll try to look for it again later.


----------



## spacemanvt (Apr 15, 2014)

on that note, is there a really good guide on how to remove links for that jubilee bracelet? i see a few on the net but they arent jubilee specific... im worried about screwing it up since this is my first time.... cheers


----------



## mikekol (Feb 11, 2014)

spacemanvt said:


> on that note, is there a really good guide on how to remove links for that jubilee bracelet? i see a few on the net but they arent jubilee specific... im worried about screwing it up since this is my first time.... cheers


It's actually a very easy task, I just lost the spring bar that were there was noy supposed to remove anyway. Go on youtube to watch how to remove links.

Update for my previous post... I stopped by a local watch repair shop. Asked if the watchman have a spare spring bar for the clasp. Of course he has one. Asked me where the bracelet is from and told him it's from the 007. He then took notice of my Mako that I was wearing. After he got the bracelet put together, I asked him what the cost was. You'd think around $1-5 for such an easy task, but noooo, I hand shake would do. 

Someone was before me and one came in after me. I believe they are both repeat customers. They got to talking while I browse through the display. I felt like I might have found my first watch guy to go if something needs to be done on my watches. I went in for a spring bar, came out with something more


----------



## spacemanvt (Apr 15, 2014)

mikekol said:


> It's actually a very easy task, I just lost the spring bar that were there was noy supposed to remove anyway. Go on youtube to watch how to remove links.


Any specific video?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikekol (Feb 11, 2014)

spacemanvt said:


> Any specific video?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Anything really. What kind of tool will you be using? I can probably record one quick video if you need specifics.


----------



## spacemanvt (Apr 15, 2014)

mikekol said:


> Anything really. What kind of tool will you be using? I can probably record one quick video if you need specifics.


Only tool I have so far is the spring bar tool...what do I need?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikekol (Feb 11, 2014)

spacemanvt said:


> Only tool I have so far is the spring bar tool...what do I need?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


That sounds good if the other end is a pin pusher.


----------



## skxbond (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Sub-Mariner (Nov 4, 2012)

Just got it today...the watch I mean. :-d



EDIT:

Triple grip bezel w/ a Panatime PU bracelet.


On a Maratac Zulu


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Just arrived.


----------



## spacemanvt (Apr 15, 2014)

Hey everyone I just received my new 007... I found one small problem.... the dates and day of the week are a little bit off from each other. The date dial seems to be a little higher then the day of the week dial and I cannot seem to get it to come down a little bit. Even when adjusting... Any ideas how to fix that?

IRL it looks worse than the picture... Thoughts? I'm not crazy I promise 










Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lostinthewoods (Jan 11, 2012)

Put a Strapcode endmill on my 007 today. While I was at it I added a 4 hole clasp with divers extension from a beat up monster bracelet. A little green scotchbrite and the clasp looks like new. When I bought this watch a couple of years ago I tried to find it on a president bracket without any luck. It feels complete now!


















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Nov 4, 2012)

Lostinthewoods said:


> Put a Strapcode endmill on my 007 today.


Nice!! |>


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Added this solid end link generic clasp oyster from that auction site. Very pleased with the quality over the supplied jubilee.

Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

Versatility of the SKX007 + Convenience of NATO Straps = Any look, anytime of the week.


----------



## Reverting (Jan 12, 2014)

Morning... ;-)


----------



## bulk (Jan 20, 2014)

Reverting said:


> Morning... ;-)


Is that on a Nato or on a rubber strap?


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Tim_A (May 19, 2014)

Green bezel + brown leather strap look awesome!


----------



## Mike116 (May 17, 2014)

An oldie but a goodie









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## birdynamnam (Feb 17, 2014)

Modded SKX...









;-)


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

birdynamnam said:


> Modded SKX...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks awesome! Is this only a bazel insert? Or have you done anything else?

Sent from my SGH-T999V using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeTeeOoh (May 27, 2014)

daniel_h said:


> Looks awesome! Is this only a bazel insert? Or have you done anything else?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999V using Tapatalk


It looks like a Murphy bezel too. I've had many 007/009s. I think the only reason why I never keep them is because I need to try something like that.


----------



## birdynamnam (Feb 17, 2014)

I've just swapped the original Seiko bezel with a Murphy bezel and add a Dagaz insert .
For the rest it's a Seiko SKX , black dial.
Everybody can do this mod.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

spdu4ia said:


>


I really like that handset for this watch: the lume colors match well and the orange edges compliment the dial text. Dagaz, Yobokies, or...?


----------



## scuba185 (Nov 14, 2013)

Picked this up tonight - had the watch for 6 months before I gave in to modding (and 6 months ago I gave in to this thread!)

- 007j from creation watches
- yobokies hammer with folded end links (better than SEL in my opinion) and the 4 hole clasp, C3 MOD hands and orange second hand
- orange chapter ring from kontrolsports (I went through 2 others before this, this one was the best)

inspiration came from marin's superocean mod

I have to mention that brand new, the screwing of the crown and changing the time/date felt quite coarse, and at midnight the hour and minute hands didnt line up properly.

after my jeweller was done with it the hands are now perfect and the crown action is smooth as, I dont think he serviced it at all but I did read that the movement not being aligned properly in the case could cause this :/


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

Having had to downgrade to only one watch, here it is. Skx007k on BC 285 rubber. Changing the strap was a struggle, I drew blood twice, but I think it was worth it.










Great service from Creation. Ordered on Friday, delivered in the UK on Wednesday.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Achal (Aug 17, 2013)

Just ordered myself an SKX007 after much much deliberation. It doesn't get easier now either, I have to figure out which bracelet to buy! I literally could go with the Super Oyster, Jubilee or President!


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Decided to bead blast the case. Waiting on a endmill bracelet and a Murphy bezel.


----------



## forteh (Feb 5, 2014)

My brand new SKX009 on a blue nato, why didnt I buy this watch earlier? It is amazing


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Currently...








No longer in my care...


----------



## mrb4 (May 21, 2014)

Just got my super oyster II from WJean in the mail today, really makes the watch feel so much more substantial than the stock jubilee.

The push button clasp is really nice to have as well










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyJ (May 31, 2014)

New addition landed today SKX007J1 from creation.. Very happy so far 
Swapped out the strap for a Nato sailor strap. 








My Seiko collection so far. 









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## spacemanvt (Apr 15, 2014)

Doing my 007 impression...

Question: is it normal to have the date dial not line up exactly with the day of the week? Mine is definitely off a noticeable bit

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jiro32 (Jan 22, 2009)

spacemanvt said:


> Doing my 007 impression...
> 
> Question: is it normal to have the date dial not line up exactly with the day of the week? Mine is definitely off a noticeable bit
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


Sometimes, I guess. Mine lines up well on some days, a little off on a few other ones. I guess seiko is kinda known for this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spacemanvt (Apr 15, 2014)

jiro32 said:


> Sometimes, I guess. Mine lines up well on some days, a little off on a few other ones. I guess seiko is kinda known for this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's how mine acts too! Some days are better than others.. Anyone else?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

I've had 4 examples of the 007 over the years and they've all been perfect in that regard so from my perspective it's not normal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jiro32 (Jan 22, 2009)

rcorreale said:


> I've had 4 examples of the 007 over the years and they've all been perfect in that regard so from my perspective it's not normal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've seen threads mention the minute markers being off a little; I included that as part of my reference.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## e2k (Jul 27, 2009)

Rockin' the bond nato as well! b-)


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

Added a modified 007 to the stable...


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

BigBluefish said:


> I really like that handset for this watch: the lume colors match well and the orange edges compliment the dial text. Dagaz, Yobokies, or...?


Thanks , yobokies


----------



## luckylukehappy (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## kosmosky (Jun 24, 2013)

With SED super jubilee









Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rollisays (May 21, 2013)

009 on maratac NATO, and 007 on isofrane.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

SKX009J on NOS 22mm tropic and on 21mm black nato


----------



## bulk (Jan 20, 2014)

THG said:


> SKX009J on NOS 22mm tropic and on 21mm black nato


Hi. Nice. Where did You find the tropic from? Thanks


----------



## MikeyJ (May 31, 2014)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

bulk said:


> Hi. Nice. Where did You find the tropic from? Thanks


Tks, got it from a local watch collector in Geneva for, luckily for me, 1/5 of what they go for on eBay


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## spacemanvt (Apr 15, 2014)

crappysurfer said:


>


Really cool mod.. Can we see more?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

spacemanvt said:


> Really cool mod.. Can we see more?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk












Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

crappysurfer said:


> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Which dial is this! Bezel and insert?

Sent from my SGH-T999V using Tapatalk


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

daniel_h said:


> Which dial is this! Bezel and insert?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999V using Tapatalk


Boddies insert from Dagaz, SNZH dial, some Rollie hands and a seconds hand from ofrei or esslinger. Bezel is stock


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)




----------



## Tim_A (May 19, 2014)

Beautiful mod! Can you elaborate on it? Everything: dial, hands, bezel insert, c-ring, crystal and bracelet?


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

undertheradar said:


>


Fantastic!


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Tim_A said:


> Beautiful mod! Can you elaborate on it? Everything: dial, hands, bezel insert, c-ring, crystal and bracelet?


Sure thing:

#13 bead blasted case and crown.
Dagaz Soxa dial
Dagaz mil ladder hands
Dagaz chapter ring
Dagaz superdome kit (tan AR)
Tungchoy endmill bracelet


----------



## Achal (Aug 17, 2013)

Hey guys, I am a proud new owner of an SKX007, first impressions of the watch are that it is one handsome timepiece. I got the one with the rubber strap, and am currently waiting for a super oyster in the mail.

When I took the watch out of the box, it seemed to me that the straps were on backwards, is this normal? It's no biggie, I have the tools to fix it.










edit: 
Love the lume!


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

Achal said:


> Hey guys, I am a proud new owner of an SKX007, first impressions of the watch are that it is one handsome timepiece. I got the one with the rubber strap, and am currently waiting for a super oyster in the mail.
> 
> When I took the watch out of the box, it seemed to me that the straps were on backwards, is this normal? It's no biggie, I have the tools to fix it.


Well, the strap is not really bakward. I have some watches on which I wear the strap in that position because it's more comfortable. Having the short side at 6 O'Clock, can help keep the watch centered on the wrist instead of being on the outer edge of the wrist. The short side tend to pull the watch toward that side.

Also, I've seen many Europeans wearing the straps like that. I don't know if it's a cultural thing, but for me, it can be the difference between a comfortable fit or not.

Congrats on your new SKX007, it's a great watch! Enjoy


----------



## Achal (Aug 17, 2013)

DM71 said:


> Well, the strap is not really bakward. I have some watches on which I wear the strap in that position because it's more comfortable. Having the short side at 6 O'Clock, can help keep the watch centered on the wrist instead of being on the outer edge of the wrist. The short side tend to pull the watch toward that side.
> 
> Also, I've seen many Europeans wearing the straps like that. I don't know if it's a cultural thing, but for me, it can be the difference between a comfortable fit or not.
> 
> Congrats on your new SKX007, it's a great watch! Enjoy


Ah I see that makes sense, I might try it with the short side at 6 o'clock. Loving the watch!


----------



## iggu74 (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Here's my 007K



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

New strap from Crown and Buckle, started of as a Zulu but couldn't stand the keeper, made the watch sit up too high for my liking.
Performed some surgery on it, feels much better now.


----------



## Clavius (Feb 26, 2013)

My 009 just now on its Strapcode Super Oyster II. I've almost got this thing regulated perfectly myself... almost!


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

THG said:


> SKX009J on NOS 22mm tropic and on 21mm black nato


Looks awesome on tropic! I always wanted a NOS real Swiss tropic but then I got it and realized I'm more of bracelet guy.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

mario24601 said:


> Looks awesome on tropic! I actually have one going to post soon. Never used! I always wanted a NOS real Swiss tropic but then I got it and realized I'm more of bracelet guy.


Please do! Looking forward to your pics. I wanted to try mine on my latest 6309-7040 but the tropic strap has round edges at lug ends and this diver is more squarish than the skx009j...guess I will have to look for another straight edged tropic


----------



## Reverting (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## Reverting (Jan 12, 2014)

bulk said:


> Is that on a Nato or on a rubber strap?


black nato strap... ;-)


----------



## zingg (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi there! Here is the one I wear the most these days: SKX399 2004 with a Murphy bezel (thanks to Kiter!) and an insert from Jake (or Harold?), and a Crown and Buckle leather NATO.


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

Spa on a lazy World Cup Sunday morning.. for my SKX007, not me..


----------



## Reverting (Jan 12, 2014)

Nato & Paracord... ;-)


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Both Japan made!


----------



## Blackbeard Ben (Jun 15, 2014)

On an ACU gray Maratac mil-spec RAF strap, assigned to cat petting duty:


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

With new Hirsch Liberty strap ytd..

Sent from my 2013023 using Tapatalk


----------



## -CESARE- (Apr 21, 2014)

With Nato Zulu strap


----------



## Achal (Aug 17, 2013)

Got my super oyster in the mail today. Very happy with it!


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

What dial and hands are these?



LeeMorgan said:


> View attachment 1530568


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

mario24601 said:


> What dial and hands are these?


SSBS018


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

LeeMorgan said:


> SSBS018


Thanks! Direct fits?


----------



## Bored Games (Sep 28, 2013)

LeeMorgan said:


> View attachment 1530568


Hands down the best mod I've seen.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Bored Games said:


> Hands down the best mod I've seen.


Thank you BG :-!

@mario24691
Not a direcd fit:roll:
Hands holes have to be broached
Dial size is 1mm smaller than the size needed
Gap between hands pinion and day/date window is short
Dial pins are in the wrong place, need to be clipped


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

mario24601 said:


> Thanks! Direct fits?


typically no 
the hour and seconds yes
the minute hand needs to squeezed/ pinched on


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

Man, I'm gonna have to get like three of these you guys got some really creative designs


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## k2parkstar (Jun 5, 2011)

I've read through every page of this thread for the past week waiting on my 007 to come. It showed up today along with my super oyster. Can't believe I didn't have this already. It's a beauty. However it does look a little small to me on my large wrists. Also the oyster bracelet pulls my arm hair, but I'll deal with it. Does it look to small on my 8.5 inch wrist?


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes too small. You need a Shogun. And a Monster. That's how this all starts. What oyster did you buy?



k2parkstar said:


> I've read through every page of this thread for the past week waiting on my 007 to come. It showed up today along with my super oyster. Can't believe I didn't have this already. It's a beauty. However it does look a little small to me on my large wrists. Also the oyster bracelet pulls my arm hair, but I'll deal with it. Does it look to small on my 8.5 inch wrist?


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

You turned it into a camel toe! Very embarrassing ...



LeeMorgan said:


> View attachment 1532550


----------



## k2parkstar (Jun 5, 2011)

nepatriot said:


> Yes too small. You need a Shogun. And a Monster. That's how this all starts. What oyster did you buy?


Super oyster II from strapcode. I don't like the monster. Not a huge fan of the hands on the shogun.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

K2parkstar about the small thing, well , if you have to ask LOL

if you have a sapphire installed , it will add the right amount of heft/weight , and will help to compensate for your size problem 

possibly another bracelet style may help , endmill, bor, jubilee, anvil , or even another oyster wjean 

skx are awesome , enjoy


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

k2parkstar said:


> Super oyster II from strapcode. I don't like the monster. Not a huge fan of the hands on the shogun.


That's what modding is for!


k2parkstar said:


> Super oyster II from strapcode. I don't like the monster. Not a huge fan of the hands on the shogun.


Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## k2parkstar (Jun 5, 2011)

jdmfetish said:


> K2parkstar about the small thing, well , if you have to ask LOL
> 
> if you have a sapphire installed , it will add the right amount of heft/weight , and will help to compensate for your size problem
> 
> ...


Not sure how adding a sapphire and weight will make the watch look bigger. I go back and forth sometimes it looks ok. sometimes it looks a little small. I'll keep it a while and see how I feel. I love the look of it though. Just wish it was 44-45mm

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## k2parkstar (Jun 5, 2011)

nick_sixx said:


> That's what modding is for!
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


May go with a sumo, and change the hands and bezel.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

k2parkstar said:


> May go with a sumo, and change the hands and bezel.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Sumo or even a Stargate might be a better fit for your wrist, depends on your budget!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

k2parkstar said:


> Super oyster II from strapcode. I don't like the monster. Not a huge fan of the hands on the shogun.


how do you like the oyster? Solid end links?

As as far as the watch goes, maybe a MM300? 50mm. Sumo is 52mm. You seem to have a big enough wrist to wear a bigger diver.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

k2parkstar said:


> May go with a sumo, and change the hands and bezel.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Hate the sumo bezel, but don't think you can change that. The insert I think, and that is a small but essential change. Most critical, get rid of the camel toe!


----------



## k2parkstar (Jun 5, 2011)

nepatriot said:


> Hate the sumo bezel, but don't think you can change that. The insert I think, and that is a small but essential change. Most critical, get rid of the camel toe!


Yes I hate the camel toe. Harold said he could mod a sumo for me. Put in a stock 007 dial, and 007 hands, and change the bezel insert to a small number insert. should look very similar to a 007. I would love a MM but a bit out my my price range. I just wish the 007 was a bit bigger, I love it. I may just spring for a Tuna. Even though it's more toolish, I think I can pull it off with business attire.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

What's wrong with cameltoe?


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

k2parkstar said:


> Yes I hate the camel toe. Harold said he could mod a sumo for me. Put in a stock 007 dial, and 007 hands, and change the bezel insert to a small number insert. should look very similar to a 007. I would love a MM but a bit out my my price range. I just wish the 007 was a bit bigger, I love it. I may just spring for a Tuna. Even though it's more toolish, I think I can pull it off with business attire.


Why not go for MM300 hands and "Marinemaster" dial?


----------



## k2parkstar (Jun 5, 2011)

The more I look at this watch the more I wonder if I didn't accidently get the skx013 sent to me rather than the 007. Look how much smaller it is than my mako xl, which is 44 mm


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

k2parkstar said:


> The more I look at this watch the more I wonder if I didn't accidently get the skx013 sent to me rather than the 007. Look how much smaller it is than my mako xl, which is 44 mm


the Skx007 is the smallest 42mm watch I've ever worn. my speedy pro, Armida a8, and Pelagos all wear much, much larger. the skx is more like a 40mm

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## k2parkstar (Jun 5, 2011)

nick_sixx said:


> the Skx007 is the smallest 42mm watch I've ever worn. my speedy pro, Armida a8, and Pelagos all wear much, much larger. the skx is more like a 40mm
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


Well maybe it is the 007 then. I tried on a speedy pro and it looks fine on me.


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

k2parkstar said:


> Well maybe it is the 007 then. I tried on a speedy pro and it looks fine on me.


I experienced the very same sentiments. The orange monster is also tiny! I was expecting it to be like a Marathon TSAR, but it is absolutely miniature.

I am by no means a big watch guy...44mm is the upper limit of how big I'd want to go (despite having a pretty big frame and wrist), I was just a little shocked at how small the skx and OM were

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## k2parkstar (Jun 5, 2011)

nick_sixx said:


> I experienced the very same sentiments. The orange monster is also tiny! I was expecting it to be like a Marathon TSAR, but it is absolutely miniature
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


They are made for more petite Japanese wrists. Not big southern gentleman. Thanks for the input


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

k2parkstar said:


> Harold said he could mod a sumo for me. Put in a stock 007 dial, and 007 hands, and change the bezel insert to a small number insert. should look very similar to a 007. .


You need to remember Harold to add "something" ;-)









I fancied with mine (just to see how a 007 dial could work) while waiting a Caribbean blue dial to mod 
my Sumo.

To add a day wheel to the 6r is not a big problem anyway :-!


----------



## busby (Jun 19, 2014)

My standard 009 :









Such a comfortable watch to wear with the Jubilee


----------



## Uber (Feb 12, 2010)

New bezel - new BOR.... perfect diving companion on a budget 








and added the Albacore clasp


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

It all makes sense now!


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

Acquired this handsome fellow from a gent on ebay (quite possibly one of you guys!). Added a mesh strap from wjean, and I'm very pleased with it. There's a wee scratch on the glass, so I might replace that, but there's no hurry, it's a fine-looking piece.


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

I may have gone too far with my build and think I'll switch back to the original dial ...
... then maybe put the orange insert into the big grip bezel...
...then ?


----------



## Aquahallic (Jun 8, 2014)

PM (SKX007J) on a super oyster with a submariner style clasp.


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

My SKX009:

- BB Tribute gilt dial
- Rose gold snowflake hands
- Polished aluminum chapter ring
- Big numbers black bezel insert
- Strapcode Endmill presidential style bracelet


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## sanfong (Jun 9, 2014)

Just ordered SKX007J1. Eyeing on this watch for awhile. I hope to received it soon. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

sanfong said:


> Just ordered SKX007J1. Eyeing on this watch for awhile. I hope to received it soon.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


i'm going to order the 009 soon; was wondering where did you order yours?

Sent from my SGH-T999V using Tapatalk


----------



## sanfong (Jun 9, 2014)

I ordered from here. http://www.watchspree.com.sg/shop/index.php/

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

SKX007J (nato strap from timefactors)


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

SKX173 (nato strap from timefactors)


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

SKX009J (three-stripe nato from milwatches.com; the other from some eBay vendor)


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

Family shot: SKX007J, SKX009J and SKX173.


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

Another family shot: SKX007J, SKX009J, SKX173 plus ten SKX mods.


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

Continuing with that trend...


----------



## Clavius (Feb 26, 2013)

Kind of a bad shot, but my 009 on a Crown & Buckle premium NATO in tan:


----------



## Uncle Bill (Mar 25, 2008)

My SKX007 on a fresh NATO strap.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Love it on the oyster. 

Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------



## frediiii (Jan 10, 2014)

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

I just took this photo last night while relaxing on the back patio.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmichael26 (Jun 17, 2014)

009 on a Super Oyster II


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Jack1775 said:


> I just took this photo last night while relaxing on the back patio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great watch and a wonderful dog. I have an adorable girl same color









Sent from my SGH-T999V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

daniel_h said:


> great watch and a wonderful dog. I have an adorable girl same color
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks on both! Gotta love a yellow lab. Enjoy that brewski in good health!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

Jack1775 said:


> I just took this photo last night while relaxing on the back patio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you are creating a new definition to the term watch dog


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Choice of colors for today...


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

^ Terrific.


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

I really like this pic of my SKX007J. Nato strap from Timefactors Quality Watches On The Net.








​


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

My new SEIKO SKX Black Bullet (110 €uros because of a scratch on the glass),

I installed the bracelet, it is is a Hammer and I' ll put a blue AR sapphire b-)


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Sprint Veloce said:


> My new SEIKO SKX Black Bullet (110 €uros because of a scratch on the glass),
> 
> I installed the bracelet, it is is a Hammer and I' ll put a blue AR sapphire b-)


Like that bullet, been looking for one ! Congrats

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Medster (Sep 8, 2013)

Here's my contribution! With blue canvas from strappedfortime.


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

Sprint Veloce said:


> My new SEIKO SKX Black Bullet (110 €uros because of a scratch on the glass),
> 
> I installed the bracelet, it is is a Hammer and I' ll put a blue AR sapphire


That bracelet looks better than my Strapcode Endmill. I'm starting to hate the gap between the endlink and first link on the endmill. Am I correct in saying the Hammer is friction pin and non-SEL? Does it have a Seiko signed clasp?


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

SKX007una


----------



## rocketboy475 (Feb 16, 2013)

Email received from Duarte that my mod is completed! Pretty excited!


----------



## Aquahallic (Jun 8, 2014)

Mark355 said:


> That bracelet looks better than my Strapcode Endmill. I'm starting to hate the gap between the endlink and first link on the endmill. Am I correct in saying the Hammer is friction pin and non-SEL? Does it have a Seiko signed clasp?


----------



## mav66 (Sep 1, 2008)

rocketboy475 said:


> Email received from Duarte that my mod is completed! Pretty excited!
> 
> View attachment 1544615


That is stunning. Can you tell me more about this please.


----------



## rocketboy475 (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks, mav66!

The mods include DAGAZ Clear Super Dome w/ Midnight blue bezel insert, Navy blue snowflake dial, Silver snowflake hands, and brushed silver chapter ring. I also have Murphy's Coin edge bezel slapped on! 

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mav66 (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Enjoy the watch.


----------



## Chew (Jun 21, 2014)

Here's my new SKX007. On a Maratac Zulu in OD Green.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Sprint Veloce said:


> My new SEIKO SKX Black Bullet (110 €uros because of a scratch on the glass),
> 
> I installed the bracelet, it is is a Hammer and I' ll put a blue AR sapphire b-)


I found a very nice Blue AR Crystal Sapphire for a very good price

1 HQ AR Sapphire Crystal Seiko Diver 200M 7S26 SKX007 SKX009 SKX011 SKX171 7002 | eBay


----------



## Windtalker (Jun 30, 2014)

Hello all, just picked this up the other day.(long time lurker first time poster)


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

Donning uniform as part of Army Reserves.. in celebration of Armed Forces Day.


----------



## Riddle (Jan 9, 2011)

Windtalker said:


> Hello all, just picked this up the other day.(long time lurker first time poster)


i like it- its funky. and welcome!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX's and Seiko's family....


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

stock skx with a nice summery greenstraps sunbeam on it:










planning to mod it to have the hands from this orange skx and put soxa style hands and bezel on this:


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Still a SKX007 in the heart


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

NATO for Friday


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Ommage to Rolex and Omega in this page, I don't like Ommages but this one are very cool, congrats!


----------



## Artsonika (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Aquahallic (Jun 8, 2014)

I have some parts for sale in the classifieds if anyone is interested;


https://www.watchuseek.com/f425/skx...phire-newest-version-1045977.html#post8059584 
► SKX007: Yobokies lumed bezel insert


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)




----------



## Handikin_Setiawan (May 1, 2014)

Hi everyone, a Seiko diver newbie here. This is my first Seiko ever. Didn't fall for this in the first place. Yet, once it was in my hand, its beauty is second to none. Got this last week, changed the jubilee strap to a third party Panerai-like thick leather strap. What a look!










Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajlindvall (Jul 2, 2014)

The green 7002 was my first, and after that I have more then my wife knows. I just now purchased the skx, and I think I will keep it stock. It is a beauty in my eyes.


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

007 on a watchadoo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zeljan (May 4, 2006)

My new


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

Brand new SKX007J. So new it still has some oil on the caseback from sealing. Will take better photos when my Strapcode Jubilee arrives.

I asked the supplier to pull one from Dec 2013 (my sons birth month and year) but they couldn't oblige which I understand. I ended up with Nov. '13. So close!


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

on my wrist today:


----------



## tipstall (Jun 30, 2014)

Quick cell phone pic


----------



## Mike116 (May 17, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX007 Yellow Mod on Super Engineer


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can source the green bezel insert and green dial that has the applied rings around the index markers (I've seen it with and without the "marine" I believe). I've looked for it at Dagaz and Harold but can't seem to find it.


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

Hirsch Liberty..


----------



## andrewH (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## fluffy (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey guys, 

I've been meaning to get a President styled bracelet. There has only been 2 persons selling them, Wjean and Strapcode. 

The Wjean bracelet looks immaculate however the Strapcode's endmill is slightly different (from the pics i found online to be compared with). The difference i spotted was the first (middle) lug connecting the curved solid links to the rest of the bracelet, is slightly longer i might say.

Anyone has a comparison picture(s) or experience with either one or both of these gorgeous bracelets?

Thanks, Daniel.


----------



## cst (Mar 29, 2013)

tipstall said:


> Quick cell phone pic
> View attachment 1558356


That's a nice strap, do you have a link for it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R_L (Mar 17, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Aquahallic said:


>


The HAMMER is the best President replica and it is 22mm / 20mm, the Endmill is 22mm / 18mm.

I prefer 22mm / 20mm bracelet with SEIKO clasp 4 adjustment holes and divers extension if possible but where can we find those claps at normal price near US$ 25?


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Handikin_Setiawan (May 1, 2014)

My 007 combo: a fliever (flieger+diver) and a diver. Which one do u like better? I love them both!










Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

The flieger dial doesn't look right on the 007... The bezel is spot on.


----------



## SearChart (Jul 13, 2014)

Well... There we go:


----------



## SearChart (Jul 13, 2014)

Handikin_Setiawan said:


> My 007 combo: a fliever (flieger+diver) and a diver. Which one do u like better? I love them both!


I prefer the diver to be honest, it looks stunning on that leather strap.


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)

SKX007


----------



## Reverting (Jan 12, 2014)

👌🆒✔💪😀


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

New 007 on a Strapcode Jubilee.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

tipstall said:


> Quick cell phone pic
> View attachment 1558356


Where did you get that strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewH (Sep 20, 2010)

Happened to pass by a store that sell nato strap.


----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)

Handikin_Setiawan said:


> My 007 combo: a fliever (flieger+diver) and a diver. Which one do u like better? I love them both!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flieger looks great on the oyster bracelet.


----------



## Willieboy (Dec 10, 2007)




----------



## Riddle (Jan 9, 2011)

from this past weekend. i really want a new bracelet but cant decide


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Willieboy said:


>


Is that a Super Engineer bracelet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

I love my SKX009 on red and blue (some call it GQ) NATO..


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Dec1968 said:


> Is that a Super Engineer bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like one from Watchadoo. I have the same bracelet and its a great match with the skx.


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

What a truly great watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Ready for the range!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Jack1775 said:


> What a truly great watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clean!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kloubik (Jun 8, 2011)

A few recent pics: SKX399 + B22 rubber


----------



## Clavius (Feb 26, 2013)

My pair:


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

kloubik said:


> A few recent pics: SKX399 + B22 rubber
> 
> View attachment 1568571
> 
> ...


That's the Holy Grail of Seiko SKX lore - beautiful!

...because it's an sickness being on here.....


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

SKX173 on a Yobokies' hammer bracelet.


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

here is mine














and the lume shot


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

nam6869usmc1 said:


> Purchase these two(2) Modded "007's" back to back a couple weeks ago,,,awesome pieces....
> Jay's excellent work,
> - Ceramic coating in Desert Sage.
> - New SII 7S26 movement.
> ...




You know what would be awesome with this watch? Black day/date wheel and a brushed silver chapter ring.

...because it's an sickness being on here.....​


----------



## RedRonin27 (Jul 17, 2014)

My 11 day old stock SKX007...








Good Noon!


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

Still wearing my SKX007 mod from time to time. But sometimes I dream about going back to standard... Is that weird?


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

bjoernbertelsen said:


>


Love this mod. Mind if I ask where you got the bezel/insert? Also - I've been looking for a green dial to match a green insert. Anyone/you have a source for one?

PS - I ended up putting on the "big numbers" bezel insert when I had the back-to-stock itch and it worked perfectly 

PSS - when I do my green bezel mod I'm sure I'll end up with a new SKX. I do feel like you gotta always have one laying around with a black dial/bezel!


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

jjolly said:


> Love this mod. Mind if I ask where you got the bezel/insert? Also - I've been looking for a green dial to match a green insert. Anyone/you have a source for one?
> 
> PS - I ended up putting on the "big numbers" bezel insert when I had the back-to-stock itch and it worked perfectly
> 
> PSS - when I do my green bezel mod I'm sure I'll end up with a new SKX. I do feel like you gotta always have one laying around with a black dial/bezel!


The bezel insert is from dagaz/10watches.com. I haven't found a proper green dial, yobokies have a dark green dial just like the Marinemaster labelled black one I have, but I chose the black over the green one because the green was so different than the bezel insert.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedRonin27 (Jul 17, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> This is my new Yobokies. Came in last Friday-- 3 hours after I left town for TX for a couple days. At least it was waiting when I got back. I think I'm going to designate it the Yobokies SKX-PMMM. This is Harold's pic of it. I will fiddle around with my super-old digital camera and see if I can get more actiony pics at some point. I'm not a bracelet guy since I stopped wearing Fossils, but I wanted to max this baby out. The glass kit and bezel were from Noah and JakeB, the rest was Harold.
> 
> Imageshack - img5011p.jpg
> View attachment 398080


Very, very, very handsome!

Just curious: Is it standard procedure to pressure test the watch after the crystal is changed?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

RedRonin27 said:


> Very, very, very handsome!
> 
> Just curious: Is it standard procedure to pressure test the watch after the crystal is changed?


I don't know if yobokies pressure tests his mods. I do know when I had a sapphire put in my SRP shrouded Monster, the guy (Frank @ local Seiko shop in Costa Mesa) pressure tested it as part of the job. I also know that all the mods I own (none of the work done by me) have survived the shower without problems.


----------



## RedRonin27 (Jul 17, 2014)

Nice to know. Thanks!


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

A 10-year-old SKX009 modded by Duarte @ NEWW with Dagaz parts. A brand new watch!


----------



## nuvolablue (Sep 7, 2012)

Dear all. Shoot me down in flames if I make a faux pas here. But does my watch count as a model SKX 007/009 ?
I am really not sure. I do love it though. It does say 7S26-0040 on the case back. But my crown is in the 3 o'clock position, not 4. Also my case size is 38mm which I believe is slightly smaller than the ones here.
Please help me to learn more about this watch. I purchased it from a far east eBay seller.
It came with a standard Z22 rubber strap and standard black bezel insert. I have changed the bezel insert to rally diver style (can't easily find the entire bezel which would be nice as easier to change that than just the insert).
It now 'rides' on a 22mm Hadley Roma kevlar strap which is extremely comfortable.



















Thanks.


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

nuvolablue said:


> Dear all. Shoot me down in flames if I make a faux pas here. But does my watch count as a model SKX 007/009 ?
> I am really not sure. I do love it though. It does say 7S26-0040 on the case back. But my crown is in the 3 o'clock position, not 4. Also my case size is 38mm which I believe is slightly smaller than the ones here.
> Please help me to learn more about this watch. I purchased it from a far east eBay seller.
> It came with a standard Z22 rubber strap and standard black bezel insert. I have changed the bezel insert to rally diver style (can't easily find the entire bezel which would be nice as easier to change that than just the insert).
> ...


The actual model number of yours is most likely SKX031, but I think it's fine to post it in here as yours is almost a mid size SKX007.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

My SKX011J with Strapcode bracelet


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

Weekender


----------



## albmich (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

albmich said:


> View attachment 1575444


Do you have more pics of that watch?

David


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

Old photo..










Rugged jacket with Olive Green NATO look..

Is there a limit to the permutations I can do with SKX007? haha..


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

albmich said:


> View attachment 1575444


what model is this watch?
is it a mod or a real seiko?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

sblantipodi said:


> what model is this watch?
> is it a mod or a real seiko?


It's an SKX009. Go here to see his thread about it: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1062516


----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)

johnj said:


> SKX009 on the left and it's cousin, a 1982 quartz 7548-700B on the right. Both sporting Seiko Jubilee bracelets.
> 
> View attachment 1152555


My SKX009 is getting chronometer grade accuracy. I am seriously amazed. This movement does need to get broken-in before you will know what it can really do.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Mine showed up today - SKX009 with mega mods


----------



## Shagrath (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## ProperPat (Jan 18, 2014)

Reading back through this whole thread... I am on page 153.... needless to say my skx007 is on its way... 

I have to say though... it breaks my heart seeing these mods... this watch is so handsome stock... I couldnt imagine changing a thing...
I am a NATO only guy and I am thinking about keeping the jubilee on it just to give it a shot... its so nice looking.

UUUUGHH I cant wait much longer.

This thread is amazing... thanks to everyone who has posted their photos. I cant wait to add mine.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Great as stock... but variety can be fun too


----------



## mikeeh (Jan 11, 2014)

My 007 on super oyster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wondermutt (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## chesterred (Dec 7, 2012)

I love this watch.

This arrived from Creation watch two weeks ago and has gained two and a half seconds a day ever since. I have really lucked out and know that this will be my daily watch from now on.

Just waiting for a Sapphire to arrive. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

The picture is not my watch but a member on a forum - I asked him how he did this and wanted to post the answer here because I've seen this before without any details.

Watch is a base SKX007 with a Yobokies milsub dial and handset and the bezel is from Parnis. He says it fit perfectly but he had to bend the spring to get it to click.

Who else thinks this totally changes the SKX in a good way? I love it!


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Dec1968 said:


> The picture is not my watch but a member on a forum - I asked him how he did this and wanted to post the answer here because I've seen this before without any details.
> 
> Watch is a base SKX007 with a Yobokies milsub dial and handset and the bezel is from Parnis. He says it fit perfectly but he had to bend the spring to get it to click.
> 
> Who else thinks this totally changes the SKX in a good way? I love it!


Do you happen to know how\where to get that bezel?


----------



## chesterred (Dec 7, 2012)

My sapphire crystal arrived and I have fitted it just now. Love the subtle blue of the AR coating.

Definitely a keeper now 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

chesterred said:


> My sapphire crystal arrived and I have fitted it just now. Love the subtle blue of the AR coating.
> 
> Definitely a keeper now
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great! Been thinking of having that done sometime. Question: how cautious do you have to be after doing this? As I understand this, the watch is no longer water resistant to the OEM the 200m air diver rating if you replace the crystal. I looked at a few places that do this, but they only test to 10 ATM's, which some say may not be suitable for swimming.


----------



## chesterred (Dec 7, 2012)

I am merely a desk diver so the depth rating isn't really an issue for me.

I don't for a moment think that my crystal swapping 'skills' are such that it will have maintained the ISO rating.

I am off to the Mediterranean later this summer so I will take it to a local jeweller with a pressure testing machine to see if it will survive snorkelling.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

nepatriot said:


> Do you happen to know how\where to get that bezel?


The guy who owns this watch told me he sourced it from a Parnis watch - their email is [email protected]. I have an email into them to find out cost and availability. I will share what I find if they answer.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Dec1968 said:


> The guy who owns this watch told me he sourced it from a Parnis watch - their email is [email protected]. I have an email into them to find out cost and availability. I will share what I find if they answer.


I'd like to know as well. I bet the insert came from Parnis and the bezel looks to be a Yobokies Big Grip.
dP


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Dan Pierce said:


> I'd like to know as well. I bet the insert came from Parnis and the bezel looks to be a Yobokies Big Grip.
> dP


It's not a Big Grip bezel. It is a Parnis MilSub bezel with a milsub insert. Look at the angles and cuts and you will see it's not a Yobokies bezel.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Edit: i am wrong then

I would like to be proved wrong but 40mm sub bezels do not work on SKX I've tried a few from chinese sub-a-likes when they've been through my hands. I reckon Dan is probably correct.


----------



## Quotron (Dec 6, 2013)

Quick snaps, on a vintage style tropic rubber


















My "DIVER'S 200m" text is a lot more yellowish-orange IRL, not like the reddish-orange of some of the others here. I think that's from sun exposure, at least from checking my older pics...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Mrwozza70 said:


> Edit: i am wrong then
> 
> I would like to be proved wrong but 40mm sub bezels do not work on SKX I've tried a few from chinese sub-a-likes when they've been through my hands. I reckon Dan is probably correct.


I have a Folex from the streets of NYC and I pulled the bezel off of it. It fits fine. Don't like the look of it because it's a 40mm Explorer model, but it does fit. Depending on the crystal, you might have to open up the inside diameter a hair, but barely. This guy has pics so I wouldn't argue with visual proof.


----------



## RedRonin27 (Jul 17, 2014)

SKX007 with Super Oyster 2 aboard a Hilux... 








Good afternoon greetings from the Philippines!


----------



## rikk727 (Jul 19, 2014)

In!


----------



## RedRonin27 (Jul 17, 2014)

Quotron said:


> Quick snaps, on a vintage style tropic rubber
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The discoloration gives character to the watch. Very nice!


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

New to me, bought off the forum and arrived today.........


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

Quotron said:


> Quick snaps, on a vintage style tropic rubber
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is sharp my friend. Where did you pick up the strap?


----------



## Quotron (Dec 6, 2013)

Boone said:


> That is sharp my friend. Where did you pick up the strap?


Thanks. I got 2 from here, since they're cheap and it met the minimum order amount ($15).

Swiss Tropic Style Rubber Strap

I am using the slim spring bars from wjean, but I assume the standard thick ones would fit as the rubber is pretty flexible.


----------



## mikekol (Feb 11, 2014)

Does anyone have a bezel insert from their skx009 and is willing to let go?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

mikekol said:


> Does anyone have a bezel insert from their skx009 and is willing to let go?


Have you seen the Patriot bezel insert at Dagaz?


----------



## mikekol (Feb 11, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Have you seen the Patriot bezel insert at Dagaz?


I have. I just cant pull the trigger on half and half color for some reason. I like having the red part take over only 1/3 rather than half. I might go with the coke insert instead.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

No one seems to have any OEM 007 bezels for sale. Is that normal?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Yobokies has them http://www.thewatchsite.com/8-seiko...ko-7548-replacement-available-fr-us-25-a.html


----------



## Adcadet (Dec 14, 2013)

Does anybody know where to get 007/009 bezels? Not bezel inserts.


----------



## peacemaker885 (Dec 25, 2009)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP


Sir is this a BC strap?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Adcadet said:


> Does anybody know where to get 007/009 bezels? Not bezel inserts.


Also Yobokies.


----------



## Adcadet (Dec 14, 2013)

I only see the smooth bezels. Do you know if he has OEM bezels?


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

He does. I asked him last night actually.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

You might not see it on his Photobucket account pics but rest assured, if it's a stock part, he has it or can get it.


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

Adcadet said:


> Does anybody know where to get 007/009 bezels? Not bezel inserts.


Try here: Chronograph.com


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Kwest500 said:


> He does. I asked him last night actually.


I emailed him earlier this week ... not OEM, but a knock off. Not pictured on his site as far as I can see, so no idea what it looks like, quality, etc. Who know, it may be different and nice than the OEM.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Seiko Madness said:


> Try here: Chronograph.com


Just found this today. Not sure if it is OEM?


----------



## Adcadet (Dec 14, 2013)

Ouch, $78. I recall that Dagaz had them as well and they were pricey. Might as well get a used 007 with a good condition bezel.


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

nepatriot said:


> Just found this today. Not sure if it is OEM?


As far as I know, this is the original stuff. Anyway, maybe it is a good idea to ask the seller whether it is OEM or not.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Dang! That's pricey!


----------



## jaykobjay1 (Jul 31, 2014)

Seiko 007 EMINEM - sea master\monstrum


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Seiko Madness said:


> As far as I know, this is the original stuff. Anyway, maybe it is a good idea to ask the seller whether it is OEM or not.


Asked Chronograph.com; W. Lee responded as follows:

Dear Sir,

We only sell original Seiko watches and parts.....

Chronograph.com

Thank you for shopping with us.

Ww Lee 
Chronograph.com
Singapore.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Sprint Veloce said:


>


How do you like the Engineer bracelet compared to the Oyster?


----------



## jmbow24 (May 14, 2014)

I just got the bezel from yobokies last week, the quality is almost the same with the oem but the fitment is a little tight. The bezel is little different from oem and I think I like the yobokies better.


----------



## jmbow24 (May 14, 2014)

mikekol said:


> Does anyone have a bezel insert from their skx009 and is willing to let go?


Opss sorry I have to edit I reply to wrong person sorry


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

SKX007 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## jamie007 (Jul 16, 2012)

I love these things!! :-!


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

SKX007 on a Sunday


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

This bezel insert is manufactured with an aluminium plate, it is very strong and the finish is awesome.









The size is perfect to fit the Skx bezel



Sprint Veloce said:


>


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RedRonin27 (Jul 17, 2014)

Good noon!


----------



## TLTF (Aug 4, 2014)

My first post. 
Just received this watch Friday. I really like it! Took a few pics earlier today.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

TLTF said:


> My first post.
> Just received this watch Friday. I really like it! Took a few pics earlier today.


Welcome aboard! Great looking watch (I have the same NATO straps myself for mine).


----------



## nydde (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Adcadet (Dec 14, 2013)

173 on a bond from NATO strap co.


----------



## Nicolas (Mar 1, 2012)

*Yobokies Planet Monster*


















View attachment 1585971


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Nicolas_Rieussec said:


> *Yobokies Planet Monster*
> View attachment 1585936
> View attachment 1585937
> View attachment 1585938
> View attachment 1585971


Is that bracelet a 22/18?


----------



## jerve (Aug 6, 2014)

Sprint Veloce said:


> This bezel insert is manufactured with an aluminium plate, it is very strong and the finish is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Were did you get it?


----------



## csierra (May 28, 2014)

Me and my 007 with submariner bezel and a white NATO strap in dental school haha


----------



## IamtheToph (Apr 12, 2012)

Sporting my SKX007 on a crown and buckle racing strap until my SARB comes in the mail!


----------



## marinelite (Aug 18, 2009)

My first SKX, no sapphire, no C3, no hack sec.. But just as kool .. Hint of Red is lovely //


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

marinelite said:


> My first SKX, no sapphire, no C3, no hack sec.. But just as kool .. Hint of Red is lovely //


That's about as clean as they get. Crap, I have to order one of these now....


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

marinelite said:


> My first SKX, no sapphire, no C3, no hack sec.. But just as kool .. Hint of Red is lovely //


It's relative says hi


----------



## rocketboy475 (Feb 16, 2013)

Strapped on my new Toshi Strap to the SKX171. What'd you think?


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

Simple mod just to enhance the beauty of the stock watch


----------



## col (Oct 20, 2006)

My bruised and battered (and faded) skx007 on an olive nato.
Lume is getting lumpy, very patchy glow and the divers' 200m is a light brown, faded from red. Aug 1997 (78xxxxx) serial.

One thing I notice is that the very old black paint on the bezel has a blueish tint at certain angles in daylight, clearly lost pure blackness, very interesting to look at.
Trying to source an equally battred (or loved!) super oyster or jubilee to match it....

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?res...authkey=!APEXXSt_vNtgTDQ&v=3&ithint=photo,jpg


----------



## SearChart (Jul 13, 2014)

There we go again:


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

New black rubber


----------



## ameyers6 (Sep 13, 2012)

mine


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

SKX case, 6R15 movement, signed SARB059 crown, Sumo dial/hands, brushed chapter ring, sapphire crystal, Murphy bezel and faded insert.


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Current iteration...


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

Back on the jubilee. Realizing there are no aftermarket "super" bracelets with endlinks that fit as well as OEM.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Mark355 said:


> Back on the jubilee. Realizing there are no aftermarket "super" bracelets with endlinks that fit as well as OEM.


Agreed! So I installed them on a super for the best of both worlds.
dP


----------



## ChrisTopherloaf (Jul 16, 2011)

What bezel is that???


----------



## ChrisTopherloaf (Jul 16, 2011)

On a brand new Hirsch Liberty. I think this will be a nice strap.


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

ChrisTopherloaf said:


> What bezel is that???


Yobokies "big grip"
Cheers.


----------



## ChrisTopherloaf (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh dang. I have to have that.


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

My first Seiko diver has been modded. Thanks to Jay at MCWW.


----------



## cantinker (Nov 30, 2013)

Before a morning of snorkeling....








and after....


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

cantinker said:


> Before a morning of snorkeling....
> View attachment 1598756
> 
> 
> ...


What taper is that Oyster?


----------



## cantinker (Nov 30, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> What taper is that Oyster?


From Strapcode

Item no.SS222003B010.
Lug width/Buckle (mm)22/20.
Length (mm)180mm.
Min.length after adjusted120mm.
Buckle316L Stainless Steel Double Flip-Lock Diver Clasp.
Thickness (mm)3.40mm.
Net Weight (gram)92gram.
Finish/Spring bar dia.Brushed/2.50mm (spring bar included).
Lug end styleCurved End.
Adjustment typeScrew type adjustment.
Material316L Stainless Steel, Solid Super Oyster.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I have the 22/20 Strapcode too. I felt the 22/18 taper was too much and made the watch look too large. This balances it. 

Nice look  and great pics


----------



## cantinker (Nov 30, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> I have the 22/20 Strapcode too. I felt the 22/18 taper was too much and made the watch look too large. This balances it.
> 
> Nice look  and great pics


Thanks!
I've always thought, less taper is better.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

cantinker said:


> Thanks!
> I've always thought, less taper is better.


Yep!

My rule is simple 'Just because you CAN taper doesn't mean you SHOULD'


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

Dec1968 said:


> Yep!
> 
> My rule is simple 'Just because you CAN taper doesn't mean you SHOULD'


Oh s***! Aristotle is a wus member


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Dec1968 said:


> Yep!
> 
> My rule is simple 'Just because you CAN taper doesn't mean you SHOULD'


It's true, but some taper is neccessary for better comfort. Atleast for me, non-tapered bracelets, 22mm for example, feel like handcuffs on the wrist. Not that I know how handcuffs feel like.. 

From 22mm to 20mm is perfect or from 20mm to 18mm.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

A few shots I took this week, man this is such a great watch!


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## TLTF (Aug 4, 2014)

A few more.


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

On a Costa Rican flag NATO.


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

Lume baby.. lume..


----------



## MrPenguin (Aug 28, 2013)

Guys...best place to purchase nato straps?

I can't decide between the 007 or the 009, but definitely want some colour!


----------



## jimbow (May 29, 2014)

In the UK I really like ZuluDiver. Timefactor are pretty good too.

In the US, Crown and Buckle seem well thought of.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

kiosai said:


> Lume baby.. lume..


Is that the stock bezel with a new insert? yobookies insert?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

MrPenguin said:


> Guys...best place to purchase nato straps?
> 
> I can't decide between the 007 or the 009, but definitely want some colour!


I've got a few from cheapestnatostraps.com good quality, and very fast delivery. Good prices too


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

MrPenguin said:


> Guys...best place to purchase nato straps?
> 
> I can't decide between the 007 or the 009, but definitely want some colour!


Cheapestnatostraps.com is a good option too


----------



## MrPenguin (Aug 28, 2013)

Looks perfect, thanks!

Might have to end up getting both the 007 and the 009! Simply cant decide.


----------



## hooked1 (Jul 6, 2014)

Too bad Strapcode doesn't value customers at all. I'll never order anything from them again.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

hooked1 said:


> Too bad Strapcode doesn't value customers at all. I'll never order anything from them again.


Never had bad service from them before. What happened?

David


----------



## fbones24 (Jun 13, 2014)

My mod 007.









Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hooked1 (Jul 6, 2014)

I have a strap code super engineer II, needed a couple extra links and they refused to sell them to me. I must have written at least 4 emails, very polite the whole time and they were completely dug in. Wouldn't budge. I don't understand it. Totally senseless if you ask me. I eventually found the links, but I'll be damned if I ever order anything from them again.



Dec1968 said:


> Never had bad service from them before. What happened?
> 
> David


----------



## amp74 (Mar 18, 2011)

My already modded 007 went off to Harold at yobokies in mid July. He sent me pica yesterday of the finished project.

Before:








It got bead blasted, monster dial, new hands, and a domed sapphire crystal


----------



## cst (Mar 29, 2013)

amp74 said:


> My already modded 007 went off to Harold at yobokies in mid July. He sent me pica yesterday of the finished project.
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 1602126
> ...


The mod looks nice, where did you get the Zulu from in the first pic? Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gicek007 (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi! I am new to the forum. For the first post I choose to share pics of my new skx007!
A very good watch indeed.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Gicek007 said:


> Hi! I am new to the forum. For the first post I choose to share pics of my new skx007!
> A very good watch indeed.


Looks like a 22/18 Oyster on that watch. Correct?

David


----------



## Gicek007 (Aug 20, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Looks like a 22/18 Oyster on that watch. Correct?
> 
> David


Yes, from strapcode. The quality is OK but nothing more. Seiko original is much better made I am sure.
Till now the skx007 is in cronometer standard out of the box. I have it for approx 10 days and I wore it on lakes, roller coaster and in rain. Very good watch on nato is even better.

This is my 4th seiko. Now is time to move to GS


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Actually the Strapcode is far superior to the stock Seiko bracelet. I love mine. I got the 22/20.


David


----------



## Potatotree (Mar 22, 2011)

cantinker said:


> Before a morning of snorkeling....
> View attachment 1598756
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## Potatotree (Mar 22, 2011)

amp74 said:


> My already modded 007 went off to Harold at yobokies in mid July. He sent me pica yesterday of the finished project.
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 1602126
> ...


How much food all that run you?

Did you get a bead blasted bracelet too? If not how well you match?

That's a beautiful mod


----------



## amp74 (Mar 18, 2011)

The strap in pic 1 is a navy 5 ring Zulu from IWI. In truth it is far closer to indigo or purple than navy. The mods that harry did ran 240 bucks. The bezel and crown had already been done. I did not get any bracelet work done as my 007 is strictly NATO for me.


----------



## cst (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TysonJones (Aug 23, 2011)

Just a few shots of my skx009.


----------



## ChrisTopherloaf (Jul 16, 2011)

Can't get away from the Omega PO style strap. Stopped wearing it because all I had were normal end spring bars so I went ZULU which is my 2nd favorite option until I got hold of wjean's spring bars. I like the safety of a Nato/Zulu but the PO is way more comfy for me. :\

Oh well I guess! Lol.


----------



## birdynamnam (Feb 17, 2014)

SKX 007 deeper in blue...


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

ChrisTopherloaf said:


> Can't get away from the Omega PO style strap. Stopped wearing it because all I had were normal end spring bars so I went ZULU which is my 2nd favorite option until I got hold of wjean's spring bars. I like the safety of a Nato/Zulu but the PO is way more comfy for me. :\
> 
> Oh well I guess! Lol.


Mind if I ask where you got your PO style rubber and are you happy with it?


----------



## ChrisTopherloaf (Jul 16, 2011)

andygog said:


> Mind if I ask where you got your PO style rubber and are you happy with it?


Got it from eBay and as my post said, I keep coming back to it so yes, I'm very happy with it. I like it best of all my straps.


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

ChrisTopherloaf said:


> Got it from eBay and as my post said, I keep coming back to it so yes, I'm very happy with it. I like it best of all my straps.


Thanks. I agree the second part of my question was a bit pointless given your post! Can you remember the eBay seller? I've been looking for some fitted rubber for my skx007.


----------



## ChrisTopherloaf (Jul 16, 2011)

It's called wholesaleoutlet...1099 or something like that. From Conroe, Texas. Got to me in 3 days...but I'm in texas.


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

ChrisTopherloaf said:


> It's called wholesaleoutlet...1099 or something like that. From Conroe, Texas. Got to me in 3 days...but I'm in texas.


Great. Thanks.


----------



## ChrisTopherloaf (Jul 16, 2011)

It's a different feel FYI. Think of how a typical G - Shock wears. With a band like this they typically angle downward because there's no up to down play in it because it's essentially 'stuck' to the case because of the shape. It's actually one of the things I really like about it because unlike the stock 007 rubber, this doesn't stick out as far.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Just installed my Hammer bracelet from Harold. I seriously don't think I'll be taking it off any time soon. I love it. I also ordered two new sets of hands (gotta pick which set to put on) and a new bezel insert. Will post pics when those are installed. Here it is with the Hammer.


----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)

007 on yobokies Super oyster bracelet + WJean end links !

















Sent from my Iphone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Having picked up a decent serviced but not perfect SKX007 I decided that I would give it some very gentle modifications to enhance this already classic dive watch.

Just a AR coated slightly domed sapphire crystal, a triple grip bezel and big pip insert. The case only fettled a little and lugs drilled.

This is now MY perfect 007


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Seems like a good place to get an answer. For those of you with 009's do they come with a black dial, our just dark blue? Some pics I see looks black.
I'm looking to buy one soon but seems all I'm finding is blue. I'm talking brand new without mod. Am I searching for something that may not exist as I prefer the black.
Thanks


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


> Seems like a good place to get an answer. For those of you with 009's do they come with a black dial, our just dark blue? Some pics I see looks black.
> I'm looking to buy one soon but seems all I'm finding is blue. I'm taking brand new without mod. Am I searching for something that may not exist as I prefer the black.
> Thanks


If mine has any hint of blue, I can't see it...
Looks black...









Modded 009


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

Grtz to all!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

59yukon01 said:


> Seems like a good place to get an answer. For those of you with 009's do they come with a black dial, our just dark blue? Some pics I see looks black.
> I'm looking to buy one soon but seems all I'm finding is blue. I'm talking brand new without mod. Am I searching for something that may not exist as I prefer the black.
> Thanks


it's blue, but it's a dull/greyish blue that looks black in many lighting situations. with direct light right upon the watch, you can usually see the blue. but it's blue.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> Seems like a good place to get an answer. For those of you with 009's do they come with a black dial, our just dark blue? Some pics I see looks black.
> I'm looking to buy one soon but seems all I'm finding is blue. I'm talking brand new without mod. Am I searching for something that may not exist as I prefer the black.
> Thanks


It's blue but very dark blue. If you're looking for a black one why not the SKX007?


----------



## Interceptor_RWB (Aug 7, 2008)

My 6309 with a 009 dial. Glows like crazy.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

I wonder when was the SKX007/9 introduced?


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

chriscentro said:


> I wonder when was the SKX007/9 introduced?


I think it replaced 7290 in 1996. I have 009 from September 1997, very proud


----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)

chriscentro said:


> I wonder when was the SKX007/9 introduced?


Its roots trace all the way back to Seiko's first dive watch in the early '60s. But the actual design as you see today was introduced in the early '80s. Like the submariner, it has reached perfection.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

EA-Sport said:


> It's blue but very dark blue. If you're looking for a black one why not the SKX007?


Have had a SKX173 for 16 years. Want to keep that one stock and buy a 009. Some pictures of 009's look like the dial is black, which is what I prefer.


----------



## tokhoy (Oct 1, 2010)

My 007 mods


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

Seiko Batman.. temporary mod


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

SKX009J:


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Re: I've heard that you can get an SKX009K2 for $130 from Japan. How?Has anybody ordered the SKX009K2 (with jubilee)from them recently and had shipped to the USA? If so what was your experience, and were there any unexpected charges? Site currently shows $133.19 USD with shipping of less than a lb. to be $12.18 USD. That's on average of $40-$50 less than what I've seen anywhere, including ebay. It's all about the bargain, unless it causes $40 worth of headaches.
Thanks,​

I copied my above question to this thread to as it pertains to 009's. The link to the entire thread and website is:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/ive-heard-you-can-get-skx009k2-$130-japan-how-989883-2.html


----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)

59yukon01 said:


> Seems like a good place to get an answer. For those of you with 009's do they come with a black dial, our just dark blue? Some pics I see looks black.
> I'm looking to buy one soon but seems all I'm finding is blue. I'm talking brand new without mod. Am I searching for something that may not exist as I prefer the black.
> Thanks


009 only comes in blue dial. If you want a black dial with pepsi bezel, you'll have to buy a 007 and swap the bezel.


----------



## angtfuz (Sep 22, 2011)

007 custom


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

Finally got around to trying leather on my SKX007, di-modell Jumbo


----------



## Numerika (Jul 20, 2014)

Finally took the plunge a week ago. I have been holding off getting the 007 for two years and bit, telling myself I will grab it when it comes with the hack and winding update. Woke up a week ago with the epiphany "Why Wait? This Is the Icon!"

No regrets whatsoever. It is a handsome and iconic piece.


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

On Hirsch Leonardo. Took some wrestling to get it on with WJean's skinny spring bars.


----------



## rikkky243 (Aug 21, 2014)

Good morning!


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

My SKXA53


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

How about some 171's?








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## rikk727 (Jul 19, 2014)

Group shot. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TysonJones (Aug 23, 2011)

Another shot of my 009 complimented with a watchesandbracelets vintage brown bracelet.


----------



## rikk727 (Jul 19, 2014)

this italian rubber strap smells so good you'd wanna eat it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OOasis (Jul 12, 2013)

Waiting on the matte black chapter ring.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

rikk727 said:


> this italian rubber strap smells so good you'd wanna eat it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha...my dog often tries!!!

There's no lint/dust that gets stuck to these Bonetto Cinturini straps either, but mine is usually covered in dog slobber! :-D


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Dogs also love watches!


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

Took few more pics of my SKX009J. Now on a watchadoo bracelet with a Seiko clasp.


----------



## rikkky243 (Aug 21, 2014)

Here a shot in the dark of my 007 in company of his big "brother"! ;-)
In terms of brightness of the dial I would say that he won...


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

One of my 007 with a deep blue insert from Jake








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Nicolas (Mar 1, 2012)

Dec1968 said:


> Is that bracelet a 22/18?


Yes, it's a 22/18 Super Oyster. I bought the watch a couple of years ago from a fellow member. Here's his original sales post (link, below). By the way, I had the short reserve time fixed by a local jeweler, for free. It has in excess of 40 hours reserve time now! I'm now wearing it on the brown leather strap that you see in my final photo (post # 2667). It's in rotation with three or four of my other watches. Sorry for the long delay in replying, I haven't been back to this thread until recently and didn't see your question.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-yobokies-sapphire-planet-monster-wjean-super-oyster-714164.html

Those aren't scratches in the crystal -- it's sapphire and there's not a mark on it! It's a reflection of the foreground (wicker table) in the bright sun. It shows off the beautiful blue inner AR coating to good advantage.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Justaminute said:


> Dogs also love watches!


Awesome picture! I miss my pug.


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

My 007 Tuna in it's current state...


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicolas (Mar 1, 2012)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> My 007 Tuna in it's current state...


Man that's a beautiful watch! I've got to get one. Where'd you get it, how do I get one?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

How about the North American cousin of the 009. My newly acquired SKX175.


----------



## Eviesdad (Nov 24, 2013)

My 007 is in the post looking forward to getting my hands on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wulf (Dec 9, 2013)

Just got my SKX009 in the mail today. The rubber strap was quickly removed and am thinking of getting a red/blue nato for it. For now, the red/black/grey nato doesn't look too bad. Actually, looks pretty good!

Untitled by fwulfers1, on Flickr

Untitled by fwulfers1, on Flickr

Untitled by fwulfers1, on Flickr

Untitled by fwulfers1, on Flickr


----------



## RedRonin27 (Jul 17, 2014)

Quick question: I am expecting a 7002 to arrive within the week. Would like to know in advance from you guys if the Strapcode's Super Oyster 2 with solid end links of my SKX007 will fit the 7002.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Nicolas_Rieussec said:


> Man that's a beautiful watch! I've got to get one. Where'd you get it, how do I get one?


Thank you! Mine was done by kontrol sports, they do some nice work. Here's the link, http://stores.ebay.com/Kontrol-Sports-USA


----------



## Nicolas (Mar 1, 2012)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> Thank you! Mine was done by kontrol sports, they do some nice work. Here's the link, MODDED SEIKO DIVER WATCHES, WATCH BEZELS items in Kontrol Sports USA store on eBay!


Thanks, I've reviewed the watches for sale there. I noticed there is no mention in any of the listings of the crystal, my take on that is it's not sapphire, probably they are all hardlex, otherwise they would've said so, am I right?


----------



## Eviesdad (Nov 24, 2013)

Just took delivery of my 007 today. Really like the modifications made to some of them, think I will keep this as is and buy another one in the future

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Nicolas_Rieussec said:


> Thanks, I've reviewed the watches for sale there. I noticed there is no mention in any of the listings of the crystal, my take on that is it's not sapphire, probably they are all hardlex, otherwise they would've said so, am I right?


I believe they use the original crystal.


----------



## Nicolas (Mar 1, 2012)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> I believe they use the original crystal.


ok, thanks. I like their watches. Probably if I buy one, I can have the crystal replaced with a sapphire one later, if it gets scratched up.


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

More pics of my SKX009J. Now on a 20mm NATO strap from timefactors.com.


----------



## Blackeye30 (Nov 28, 2012)

Welp, after going through about 100 pages of this, I have an SKX171 and an SKX007K2 on the way (PMMM planned), along with 5 NATO straps; pics forthcoming.

Oh WUS, what have you done...


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Blackeye30 said:


> Welp, after going through about 100 pages of this, I have an SKX171 and an SKX007K2 on the way (PMMM planned), along with 5 NATO straps; pics forthcoming.
> 
> Oh WUS, what have you done...


Welcome- just a FYI, it's just the tip of the iceberg!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Blackeye30 (Nov 28, 2012)

CWBYTYME said:


> Welcome- just a FYI, it's just the tip of the iceberg!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Yea it's funny, I really have just never been a Seiko guy (or a diver guy for that matter), but seeing all of the mods and customization in this thread, and for a sub-$200, iso-certified dive watch I just had to jump in. This may help hold me over for awhile before I get back on the Swiss train.

Cheers, 
Neil


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

Blackeye30 said:


> Welp, after going through about 100 pages of this, I have an SKX171 and an SKX007K2 on the way (PMMM planned), along with 5 NATO straps; pics forthcoming.
> 
> Oh WUS, what have you done...


Yeah, as CWBYTYME wrote, that is just the beginning of the madness. You are bound to get worst and worst... Welcome to the madhouse!


----------



## JonHem (Mar 16, 2014)

Don't know if this count but it started life as a 009


----------



## Wulf (Dec 9, 2013)

I got mine last week but wanted a different strap. I think it's a good combination but any red/blue strap will be a good match.

Untitled by fwulfers1, on Flickr

Untitled by fwulfers1, on Flickr


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

Wulf said:


> I got mine last week but wanted a different strap. I think it's a good combination but any red/blue strap will be a good match.


My 009 says hi!


----------



## Blackeye30 (Nov 28, 2012)

Well gents, here it is: my first two Seikos, my first two Divers, my first experience modding, and my first foray into NATO straps.

Since the cost of a replacement 007 bezel was almost half the price of the whole watch, I just bought a new one along with an SKX171. I prefer the polished outline on the markers and the white text as well as the black day/date wheel, I think those details really clean up the face, but I much prefer the 007 bezel, so a PMMM was a must.

Pic 1: Fresh out o' the box
Pic 2 and 3: Swapped on the NATOs, the fat spring bars took some work, they didn't want to play nice with my (admittedly very cheap) spring bar tool, or a small flathead, so I had to use my trusty Kershaw
Pic 4: Bezels swapped. Again, had some trouble using the caseknife/screwdriver, so I ended up using a spare straight razor (more decorative than functional, but sharp enough), which worked great to pop off the bezels. Used a press to get them back on.
Pic 5: On the wrist!

I have a more complete album here Seiko swap - Imgur





































Loving it so far!

Cheers, 
Neil


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

^^^Nice! I think the 007 looks great on a Bond strap. Mine says Hi...


----------



## Sakurama (Mar 21, 2014)

I wanted something a bit more classy but still aggressive as I like very "machine-like" watches and my last two bezels were well received. This combines a curved profile with hard and aggressive "V" cuts. I'm always looking to balance the bezel to the strap so there's a relation and I also like to make the bezel larger to add to the watches presence. It could also be that I was inspired by the new BFK that I picked up which I just love for it's heft.

Dagaz provided the dial and hands and I also made the stainless chapter ring with a double bevel - the strap is an engineer variation. I like it and now feel like I have an SKX that I could where if I were to ever dress up a bit - something I'm happy to avoid.










I am working with a machinist now to get a few of my bezel designs made and I'll concentrate on the SKX's. Once we are tooled up I'll probably design a few more to make the project worthwhile and at that time I'll start a thread. This one should have a tighter fit between the insert and the bezel but I made a small mistake by trying to chamfer it slightly and it doesn't look right. Lesson learned.

Gregor


----------



## Riddle (Jan 9, 2011)

that is beautiful.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sakurama said:


>


Fantastic! Can't wait for when you go into production.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

The beveled chapter ring is cool too... Any plans to make them as well?

These mods you are doing are amazing - I reckon there's going to be a fair bit of demand around here once you start selling them!


----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)

Not a 007/009 but a very close relative, here's my SKXA53 on original president bracelet.









Sent from my Iphone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

More pics of my SKX007J.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums...6515e4b62d43fe764a626ef4d0e39_zps94d4f992.jpg

My bestest SKX007 yet...


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

On a Borealis strap today... I prefer bracelet but like this look. Still may take the plunge on an Iso...


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

Hey guys! New guy here! Here is mine, fresh out of the box.









Sent from my 1+(1)


----------



## TysonJones (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Justaminute said:


> On a Borealis strap today... I prefer bracelet but like this look. Still may take the plunge on an Iso...


Wondering if you can confirm if these straps take the Seiko fat spring bar used on the SKX models, or did you have to use something smaller?


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


> Wondering if you can confirm if these straps take the Seiko fat spring bar used on the SKX models, or did you have to use something smaller?


This strap doesn't take the fat bars. I had a pair that are the right diameter for the strap and still have fat tips so it doesn't have any play at the lugs... I don't remember where I got them.


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Can I join the club?



















and my Seiko team...


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

any ideas about skx399... for nato or leather nato?


----------



## Nicolas (Mar 1, 2012)

Justaminute said:


> This strap doesn't take the fat bars. I had a pair that are the right diameter for the strap and still have fat tips so it doesn't have any play at the lugs... I don't remember where I got them.


I got mine from wjean28 on eBay. I recommend him. No affiliation.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

batman1345 said:


> any ideas about skx399... for nato or leather nato?


imho the maratac black zulu , 3 ring , 22 mm , i like with low lite hardware , but you may want the brushed , LL will look great though

and if it must be nato black 22 mm naratac nato


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

Tungchoy endmill arrived today 
Great watch now with a bracelet to match


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Thehemiman (Sep 1, 2012)

Got a maroon bezel insert for my 009 yesterday to change things up a bit.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

How about the North American cousin of the 007, my "been with me" since 1998 SKX173.


----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)

batman1345 said:


> Can I join the club?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ωραίος ρε Δημήτρη με τα Seiko σου!


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Seiko SKX399k









and dark...


----------



## nightfool (Apr 10, 2008)

Where did you get the dial? I have the same one and one of my hour markers fell off.



tokhoy said:


> My 007 mods
> View attachment 1618945


----------



## birdynamnam (Feb 17, 2014)

No mod here






The "basic one" on mesh & sunset light...


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

birdynamnam said:


> No mod here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Mine says hello...


----------



## lamlux (Feb 28, 2014)

Finished up this Planet Monster


----------



## bigup (Aug 17, 2012)

my new 007 arrived today and straight away ftted a Super Oyster II bracelet from StrapCode

i have 7" wrist and had to take off 3 links and used micro adjustment setting 2 (middle holes)

sorry for the phone pictures!


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

That picture got me thinking there should be a 007 with gray dial


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Same watch, but dial colors look either blue or black depending on light. Kind of like that about this SKX175.










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

wrong thread


----------



## New_World (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

Crappy pic, but here's my 2, both on Strapcodes....


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

No picture but just an awesome article.....enjoy.

The Seiko SKX007 and its family of Seiko Beater Divers - Monochrome-Watches - Monochrome Watches
http://monochrome-watches.com/seiko-skx007-family-seiko-beater-divers/

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## eu9ene (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi All,

For the benefit of those wondering just like me about where an SKX007 is really made in. I just purchased an SKX007K and the sticker on caseback states "Movement Malaysia, Cased In China". So it would be safe to assume that all SKX007's be it J or K are made in China.

I never saw a photo of this caseback sticker before so just thought of sharing this with all you guys.

Any comments would be much appreciated.


----------



## Byfrost (Dec 23, 2008)

eu9ene said:


> View attachment 1690554
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> ...


----------



## eu9ene (Jul 30, 2009)

That is great, I never knew that they J's are actually manufactured in Japan. So, the K's are made in China and J's in Japan. Thank you very much for that.


----------



## birdynamnam (Feb 17, 2014)

SKX on leather strap
...


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

birdynamnam said:


> SKX on leather strap
> ...


Looks nice! What kind of strap?

Sent from my 1+(1)


----------



## birdynamnam (Feb 17, 2014)

The strap has been made by Charles from an ammunition belt
A real friend
here:
Bracelet montre sur mesure, bracelets patinés, bracelets vintages


----------



## Autobot1985 (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## shamrok (Jun 15, 2011)

Just received this from Harold. It's my first Seiko 007/009 and I love it.

Bead blasted, VX dial, pilot hands, red lance second hand, reverse date wheel and black chapter ring.


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

[/URL]

Technically not an SKX007, nor an SKX009, but instead just a little ol' SKX011


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 10, 2008)

When All is Lost...







Great passion the Seiko's divers!b-)b-)


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Mine! Love the Super Engineer II on it and I'm looking to send it off to get modded. Thinking something simple; a set of Orange Plongeur hands and a sapphire crystal.

The real question is which crystal to go with? Looking at two options from Dagaz: Thick Domed or Double Domed?


----------



## DrewZ137 (Sep 26, 2014)

Fairly simple mod for me - did not want to open the watch in order to retain WR.

Murphy bezel + wjean super jubilee bracelet:


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Enjoying the purity of a stock SKX007, on a neat President-style bracelet purchased some years ago, for my first SKX.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

wow that is so nice 

less can sure be more


----------



## Herdem (Oct 5, 2014)

Received my beauty at last  , I am very happy with it. 
6 o clock marker is quite off to the right  but I do not want to send the watch back just for it.


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

jdmfetish said:


>


I don't know what you were thinking when you ruined the case.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Ready,


----------



## incantana (Sep 1, 2012)

Just finished building one, waiting on the stem and crown for the other. One is for me and I made the other for my dad. Here are the stats:
6R15 movement, domed saphire crystal, super engineer bracelet with ratcheting diver extension clasp, BB dial, hands, and bezel insert from dagaz, chapter ring also from dagaz.


----------



## incantana (Sep 1, 2012)

This can easily be fixed. Pop off the bezel, take an xacto blade to the underside of the bezel insert and slide the blade all around the underside of the bezel insert. The insert should be loose and you can realign the insert. You shouldnt need new adhesive to keep the insert in place because the old adhesive should still be strong enough to hold the insert in place.


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

bluloo said:


> Enjoying the purity of a stock SKX007, on a neat President-style bracelet purchased some years ago, for my first SKX.
> 
> View attachment 1750690


I have my 007 on a Strapcode Superjubilee and 009 on a Strapcode Superoyster, but really like the President bracelet as well. May have to get one to try out.

Looks great!


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks. 
It's a busier bracelet, and distracts the eye, a bit, from the watch, but also give it a somewhat more toolish/rugged appearance (though this one has polished, slim links between the inner and outer links). It's one reason I also like the Jubilee.

IMO, the Oyster gives the SKX a more refined, clean appearance and is makes the watch more versatile. It also makes it look like a more expensive diver, IMO, especially the Super Oyster.

As always, YMMV.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

chillwill120 said:


> I don't know what you were thinking when you ruined the case.


Chillwill120

I am sorry you do not like it and feel it is ruined

however some of us do like ceramic coatings and all the benefits it adds as far as being impervious to corrosion, scratches, and well setting it apart from the herd

Best Travis


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

jdmfetish said:


> Chillwill120
> 
> I am sorry you do not like it and feel it is ruined
> 
> ...


Well said, Travis!
dP


----------



## Autobot1985 (Jul 4, 2011)

I like original


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

Sorry if that was a bit rude. As long as you like it, that's what matters!


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## cpietras (Aug 17, 2014)

You know, I like the original look myself, but I can appreciate the differant looks as well.


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 10, 2008)




----------



## Vannmann (Sep 29, 2014)

Finishing tonight...








There...


----------



## tokhoy (Oct 1, 2010)

nightfool said:


> Where did you get the dial? I have the same one and one of my hour markers fell off.


I got it from dagaz (10watches).


----------



## Henry T (Feb 9, 2006)

Mine had a Pepsi bezel assembly. I change it to a black one.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Just put mine on Isofrane for the first time.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

Just got my Pepsi bezel SKX. I was expecting it to be bigger for some reason, but it wears well.

















I have navy blue, desert sand and olive green NATOs on the way.


----------



## benjamin_ (Jun 3, 2014)

I hope I can play...

Here is my brand new (to me) SKX399 on a leather NATO from NATO Strap Co.:


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Old SKX173 on a new wjean MM300 strap.



















Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

benjamin_ said:


> I hope I can play...
> 
> Here is my brand new (to me) SKX399 on a leather NATO from NATO Strap Co.:
> 
> View attachment 1852890


I am looking for one now

awesome piece


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Henry T said:


> Mine had a Pepsi bezel assembly. I change it to a black one.


Where is band from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mb8780 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## benjamin_ (Jun 3, 2014)

jdmfetish said:


> I am looking for one now
> 
> awesome piece


Thanks! It took me months of searching but I finally found one that happened to be in the Netherlands. One trick that I used was searching google for "SKX399" every day for results that occurred in the last 24 hours. That's how I found this one.

I also kept a keen eye on lots of watch forums and frequently searched on Lionseek and WatchRecon. Geo-ship.com is a great way to search Ebay globally.

Good luck!


----------



## RedRonin27 (Jul 17, 2014)

LeeMorgan said:


> View attachment 1805642


Where did you get that neat bezel?


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

benjamin_ said:


> Thanks! It took me months of searching but I finally found one that happened to be in the Netherlands. One trick that I used was searching google for "SKX399" every day for results that occurred in the last 24 hours. That's how I found this one.
> 
> I also kept a keen eye on lots of watch forums and frequently searched on Lionseek and WatchRecon. Geo-ship.com is a great way to search Ebay globally.
> 
> Good luck!


for sure

they are available used is fair condition quite a bit on ebay

my concern for the most part is the dial looking new

thanks


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

SKX 399 - like a 007 but not.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

SKX175........










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## Autobot1985 (Jul 4, 2011)

Classic

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tallest (Feb 20, 2013)

Totally virgin 007 on JB NATO. Next to Dacor 2nd Stage regulator.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

Tallest said:


> Totally virgin 007 on JB NATO. Next to Dacor 2nd Stage regulator.


cool


----------



## BenDibble (Nov 2, 2014)

Arrived a few days ago.

Loving it so far.

Debating on a SSO... Will decide in the following weeks.


----------



## mictse77 (Aug 4, 2011)

blubo ! ur is a really nice bracelets !!! where u get that ??? i never see before !! cool stuff !


----------



## mictse77 (Aug 4, 2011)

this is mine mod skx 007 / 171 !!!


----------



## thequietvnese (Oct 27, 2014)

Mine just got outta the mailbox xD

This is my first watch ever. How do you resize the jubilee band? Does this tutorial work?


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

LeeMorgan,

Awesome mod!

Where did you get the hands and bezel?

Thanks for sharing



LeeMorgan said:


> View attachment 1805642


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

Very nice dial! Am familiar with the Dagaz dial but where did you get the hands?

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

Actually, I really like the case and wanted to know how you got it done - did you do it yourself? If not, please send us some tips. If you had it done, by whom?

Thanks for sharing!



chillwill120 said:


> I don't know what you were thinking when you ruined the case.


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

Great look!

As for the crystal, while both are great, I would go for the double domed - I have it and it is truly amazing.

Thanks for sharing.



DarkShot said:


> Mine! Love the Super Engineer II on it and I'm looking to send it off to get modded. Thinking something simple; a set of Orange Plongeur hands and a sapphire crystal.
> 
> The real question is which crystal to go with? Looking at two options from Dagaz: Thick Domed or Double Domed?
> 
> View attachment 1716778


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

lamlux,

Very impressive! The watch looks solid!


lamlux said:


> Finished up this Planet Monster


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

Sakurama,

Very impressive work! The bezel and bracelet go really well together.

When you get a chance, please post some color pictures.

Black and white is always classic but wanted to see what they look like in color!

Thanks for sharing!



Sakurama said:


> I wanted something a bit more classy but still aggressive as I like very "machine-like" watches and my last two bezels were well received. This combines a curved profile with hard and aggressive "V" cuts. I'm always looking to balance the bezel to the strap so there's a relation and I also like to make the bezel larger to add to the watches presence. It could also be that I was inspired by the new BFK that I picked up which I just love for it's heft.
> 
> Dagaz provided the dial and hands and I also made the stainless chapter ring with a double bevel - the strap is an engineer variation. I like it and now feel like I have an SKX that I could where if I were to ever dress up a bit - something I'm happy to avoid.
> 
> ...


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

paradiver said:


> LeeMorgan,
> 
> Awesome mod!
> 
> ...


Smooth bezel and Bubble Boy sapphire from Harold/Yobokies
Original SBBN015 hands from a local AD
SEL oyster from Rob/Monsterwatches
Dial and hands aged by me


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

cst,

Very nice set of hands on the first watch - the orange minute hand really sticks out and the hour hand is awesomely huge.

I never thought a monster dial would work with anything other than a monster but yours definitely proves it is an excellent dial.

Thanks for sharing.



cst said:


> The mod looks nice, where did you get the Zulu from in the first pic? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

LeeMorgan said:


> Smooth bezel and Bubble Boy sapphire from Harold/Yobokies
> Original SBBN015 hands from a local AD
> SEL oyster from Rob/Monsterwatches
> Dial and hands aged by me


SBBN015 hands fit 7s26?!

I didnt know that!!
The only gripe I had with all Seiko Automatic divers were short hands while the sbbn015 had the right length but the quartz (and the price9 held me off!!


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Marrin said:


> SBBN015 hands fit 7s26?!


No they do not fit straight, the holes have to be broached a little.

Seiko auto hands size:

hour hole is 1.50mm
minute hole is 0.90mm
second hand is 0.20mm

Seiko quartz hands size:

hour hole is 1.10mm
minute hole is 0.65mm
second hand is 0.20mm


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

I have never posted my SKX so after receiving a new NATO, here it is my first SKX009 post.

I also just bought another one from the amazon.ca deal. Chapter ring is misaligned and the second hand is catching on the minute hand. Looks like a mod is in order.... I can't believe a brand new watch from seiko has problem.










Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## mindgap (Feb 5, 2013)

My little Baby arrived yesterday from Japan. This watch really is a burner. 
The only thing I realized is that the dot at the second hand is not perfectly fine. I can see some paint behind the black circle. Does somebody has the same issue?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

Wearing this workhorse while I work late <|
It needs more wrist time, such a great looking watch.


----------



## mindgap (Feb 5, 2013)

Nice, just checked mine after the first 24h. I have only +4 Seconds out of the box. Wow


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Arrived yesterday, back from NEWW.

Definitely pleased with the outcome. Double domed sapphire and a set of Plongeur hands installed. Nice and clean.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Another one for fun.

Also can't get over how nice the Super Engineer II bracelet is, definitely was worth the jump.


----------



## Vcook (Jul 18, 2010)

recently joined the club, should have gotten one years ago


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Thanks!! thanks for making me spend my hard earned money on a 007J after seeing so many amazing watches here!!! Can´t wait for it to arrive...have a zulu from natostrapco.com on the way for it...


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

SKX171 New Base Watch/Flat Sapphire Inner AR/Yobokies Big Grip Bezel/Black Graphite Ceramic Coating


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

^^^WOW!!!


----------



## mindgap (Feb 5, 2013)

Wow. Where did u get it?


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

made it


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

That looks great!
Did you do the coating?


----------



## RickF. (Sep 8, 2014)

I just got this 009 last week on the Amazon special. All still stock.


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

Lee Morgan,

For the SBBN015 hands, does your local dealer have a website we can review to buy the hands?

Thanks!



LeeMorgan said:


> Smooth bezel and Bubble Boy sapphire from Harold/Yobokies
> Original SBBN015 hands from a local AD
> SEL oyster from Rob/Monsterwatches
> Dial and hands aged by me


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

paradiver said:


> Lee Morgan,
> 
> For the SBBN015 hands, does your local dealer have a website we can review to buy the hands?
> 
> Thanks!


Agnolucci Gioielleria - Contatti


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

jdmfetish said:


> SKX171 New Base Watch/Flat Sapphire Inner AR/Yobokies Big Grip Bezel/Black Graphite Ceramic Coating


This looks sharp!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

Love this thread. Recently switched gears and sold a few nice G-Shocks to fund my dive watch hunger. I don't have a 007 yet but Rob @ Monsterwatches in the Netherlands is building a nice mod for me. Pics when i get it, and keep the 007's coming as i love em!


----------



## jazzelwood (Nov 8, 2014)

How does that work? I want a flat Sapphire crystal ... do I send my watch to NEWW... and they put in the New flat sapphire ?, or should I buy from the ebay (a sapphire) and have my local jeweler put it in?


----------



## Vette Enthusiast (Oct 31, 2014)

New to me SKX007J on Bond Zulu. Love this watch.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

jazzelwood said:


> How does that work? I want a flat Sapphire crystal ... do I send my watch to NEWW... and they put in the New flat sapphire ?, or should I buy from the ebay (a sapphire) and have my local jeweler put it in?


either way


----------



## RickF. (Sep 8, 2014)

jazzelwood said:


> View attachment 1966274
> How does that work? I want a flat Sapphire crystal ... do I send my watch to NEWW... and they put in the New flat sapphire ?, or should I buy from the ebay (a sapphire) and have my local jeweler put it in?


Really like the look of your 009 with the Super Engineer.


----------



## Adcadet (Dec 14, 2013)

jazzelwood said:


> How does that work? I want a flat Sapphire crystal ... do I send my watch to NEWW... and they put in the New flat sapphire ?, or should I buy from the ebay (a sapphire) and have my local jeweler put it in?


I've had NEWW do two mods for me. I contacted Duarte via his webpage. I told him what parts from 10watches.com and mailed him my watch, and he sent me a PayPal invoice for the parts and then for the labor and return shipping once completed. Very simple.


----------



## Nick Bailey (May 16, 2014)

My 007 on the Oyster bracelet... Almost my favourite timepiece from my personal stash!


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

^^

Classic style. :-!


----------



## jazzelwood (Nov 8, 2014)

Thank you...my dad got me one just like it when I was an 11 year old tomboy.... I promptly lost it. My dad has now passed and I got this to remind me of him and the gift that he gave to me. My husband sorta understands.......it's a beautiful watch..jeweler took out 6 links


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just got this Super President with Monster clasp included, for my Seiko SKX175. Liking it much better than the stock Jubilee.



















Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## Ponder (Aug 19, 2014)

I have a 007 on the way and in should be arriving today. Bubbling with excitement.


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Makes a GREAT dress watch!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## amp48 (Jul 20, 2012)

With my sumo


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Mine's on the top left


----------



## Vcook (Jul 18, 2010)

casual friday


----------



## Silverthorne86 (Feb 26, 2014)

Just landed in the mail today. Skx009K2, and I blame this forum...... And all of your pictures! Kinda like the mdv-106, 8926, and Orient Mako. You get my point. Cheers to all, thanks for the inspiration!

obligatory cell phone pic attached!


----------



## TonoTorres (Oct 31, 2014)

Fitted with super oyster from strapcode...


----------



## catanha (Mar 21, 2014)

Silverthorne86 said:


> View attachment 2041754
> 
> Just landed in the mail today. Skx009K2, and I blame this forum...... And all of your pictures! Kinda like the mdv-106, 8926, and Orient Mako. You get my point. Cheers to all, thanks for the inspiration!
> 
> obligatory cell phone pic attached!


100% true. I already own a 007, I'm from Brazil, so here people use more invictas cause they're big and etc, but never really liked them. Now, because of this forum I'm going to buy a 009. Damn you Seiko. How do you do such a good watch with a low price like that. It's not fair with me.


----------



## jazzelwood (Nov 8, 2014)

My jeweler said this is a very nice watch and the band was exceptional it's 7 oz total very comfortable. He said whoever designed this band did a fantastic job..super engineer II.


----------



## rokphish (Oct 4, 2013)

i wished the 009 has a blue dial... been holding out getting the 009 because i have too many seiko with black dials...


----------



## jimbow (May 29, 2014)

rokphish said:


> i wished the 009 has a blue dial... been holding out getting the 009 because i have too many seiko with black dials...


I don't have one myself but I believe it is blue - just a very dark shade of blue.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## rokphish (Oct 4, 2013)

jimbow said:


> I don't have one myself but I believe it is blue - just a very dark shade of blue.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


is it? darn... are my eyes going? =)

edit:
just found out the 009 comes with choice of black and blue dials.... 
darn...
now got to hunt one of the blue dials...
thanks a lot jimbow... =)


----------



## jimbow (May 29, 2014)

It is so dark blue that it often looks black especially under certain light/conditions. It is more clear when you see it next to the black faced 007:










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## seikos (Jul 1, 2011)

hello.. this is just 'plain' 007 with super oyster


----------



## rokphish (Oct 4, 2013)

@jimbow,

i saw amazon listings which showed black dial 009, are they wrong?

Amazon.com: Seiko Men's SKX009 Diver's Automatic Watch: Seiko: Watches

Amazon.com: Seiko import Black SKX009KD men's SEIKO watches reimportation overseas model: Watches

are all 009 has dark blue dial?


----------



## jimbow (May 29, 2014)

To be honest I don't know. I thought all skx009 were dark blue/navy dial and bezel but there could be some black ones. I do know the navy dial can look black in certain lights especially if there is not something black to compare it to.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

rokphish said:


> i wished the 009 has a blue dial... been holding out getting the 009 because i have too many seiko with black dials...





jimbow said:


> I don't have one myself but I believe it is blue - just a very dark shade of blue.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


It actually does have a blue dial, but not noticeable as some watches. Most lighting it appears like a blue/gray, almost black. The dial is blue though. This picture shows the blue.










Same watch different light.










Sent using lots of 0's & 1's.


----------



## rokphish (Oct 4, 2013)

thanks jimbow and yukon....

regardless either black or blue, i'm positive i'll be getting one of the blue for my collection... 

cheers!


----------



## icecreamtruckben (Nov 19, 2014)

skx007J


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Old faithful!


----------



## Thehemiman (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm thinking about getting a jubilee bracelet, or leather strap for my skx009 because I haven't been wearing it as much lately. Changing it up a bit may renew my interest with the watch.


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

how about 011!!?
I'm going to take some liverty and show off my new 011, with leather band and smooth bezel from Yobokies!


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

oh, and here is the 007


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

Now I have 2 SKX 009!! Love them!!!

I think I will mod one of them soon.....

The colours on the dial are slightly different and the blue on the bezel insert as well.



















Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## thequietvnese (Oct 27, 2014)

cyberwarhol said:


> Now I have 2 SKX 009!! Love them!!!
> 
> I think I will mod one of them soon.....
> 
> ...


that's odd, why are they different?

good pic though


----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)

rokphish said:


> is it? darn... are my eyes going? =)
> 
> edit:
> just found out the 009 comes with choice of black and blue dials....
> darn...


The 009 does not come with a black dial, only dark blue. A very fine looking dark blue for sure.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

jdmfetish said:


>


This looks really cool.. Would you mind sharing where you got this from?


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

thequietvnese said:


> that's odd, why are they different?
> 
> good pic though


The one with the bracelet is a newer watch that I just acquired while the NATO version was from last year. Both were new and not m2m.

The 'newer' one has a slightly lighter blue on the bezel and dial. The letter is also a little more orange than red in comparison.

I looked at both in different lighting and that is what I noticed. Very subtle though...

Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

what bracelet is this ?



cyberwarhol said:


> Now I have 2 SKX 009!! Love them!!!
> 
> I think I will mod one of them soon.....
> 
> ...


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

jdmfetish said:


> what bracelet is this ?


Here is a link from the bay where I got mine. I actually read it here at the forum but forgot who posted it.

NEW 22 MM Silver Stainless Steel Bracelet Strap Watch Band Clasp Curved END | eBay

It is really inexpensive and feels pretty solid. However, I did a minor adjustment on the endlinks (a couple slight bent) in order to fit in the spring bars provided into the lug holes.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

SKX007 on Hirsch strap among its cousins


----------



## Walton94 (Sep 2, 2014)

Why did i enter this thread? SKX009 soon to be on order i guess...


----------



## Thehemiman (Sep 1, 2012)

Got a jubilee from a member here for my 009. So far I'm digging it considering all my other bracelets are oyster style.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Thehemiman said:


> Got a jubilee from a member here for my 009. So far I'm digging it considering all my other bracelets are oyster style.
> 
> View attachment 2192770


That looks awesome, wear it in good health! Those bezel inserts are growing on me now


----------



## Ponder (Aug 19, 2014)

Where do the come from? Would love to know.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Ponder said:


> Where do the come from? Would love to know.


I know that yobokies has them.


----------



## Ponder (Aug 19, 2014)

daniel_h said:


> I know that yobokies has them.


Thanks. Very good to know.


----------



## IanCognito (Aug 29, 2013)

A little #BlueMonday to get the workweek going...


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

PMMM


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

007 with new black leather band.


----------



## onomato (Feb 6, 2014)

Went for an artsy shot. Had this guy for a while in a transitional pmmm mod but got tired of the look and went back to stock. Switched out the second hand though I'm not sure I'll keep it (bent the original mid-mod). The original look is too classic, my appreciation for this watch has been renewed.


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

My SKXA53 Black Bullet


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

Finally got a shot of it


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

jricher82 said:


>


Nice watch. Even better profile pic. GO PATS!

David


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks, Domo (and pals!) --


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Pepsi on 'fresh outta da box' Strapcode/Tungchoy Endmill (President) bracelet! Woot!

Broonzbane


----------



## kosmosky (Jun 24, 2013)

Where to get those bezels from? It's rare stuff now.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

The Pepsi 009's are rare now? Cool. Good timing for me!


----------



## fastsite (Aug 23, 2012)

I know it's not that exciting, but I just got my new nato into the mail, so I had to take some pics. This watch has ruined collecting for me, because it's been unbelievably hard for me to wear anything else in the time I've had it. I think I'm in love :-!


----------



## truckie453 (Nov 20, 2014)

my new-to-me skx007!


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

truckie453 said:


> my new-to-me skx007!


Where'd you get your Bond NATO? Looks good! I got similar straps from both Maratac and Corvus, and they are both surprisingly flimsy. So I'm looking for one that is substantially more durable/stiff.

broonzbane


----------



## Poldo0808 (Oct 13, 2014)

Here's mine.


----------



## truckie453 (Nov 20, 2014)

broonzbane said:


> Where'd you get your Bond NATO? Looks good! I got similar straps from both Maratac and Corvus, and they are both surprisingly flimsy. So I'm looking for one that is substantially more durable/stiff.
> 
> broonzbane


Thanks! I got the strap from natostrapsco.com, I believe he is a member here. It is a very well made strap. In the pic it looks black/red/gray, but mine is actually black/red/olive green. They do have the black/red/gray too.


----------



## jec1521 (Jan 28, 2013)

Just bought this. Next is a new bracelet and an all blue bezel.


----------



## Adcadet (Dec 14, 2013)

truckie453 said:


> Thanks! I got the strap from natostrapsco.com, I believe he is a member here. It is a very well made strap. In the pic it looks black/red/gray, but mine is actually black/red/olive green. They do have the black/red/gray too.


I too have the black/red/gray Bond on a 3 ring zulu from NatoStrapCo.com, and am very happy with it. It's a touch on the stiff side which I think is perfect. I also have the black/red/olive green NATO which goes great on my SKX173.


----------



## Photographer Boy (Sep 27, 2014)

I want to ask two questions. 

1-) When was the Seiko SKX007 released ?
2-) Why this watch cannot be seen in the official Seiko website ?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Released in 1996 I believe and it would not be in Seiko USA website as it was never intended to be sold here. SKX173 was the North American version of the 007.


----------



## Photographer Boy (Sep 27, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> Released in 1996 I believe and it would not be in Seiko USA website as it was never intended to be sold here. SKX173 was the North American version of the 007.


I visited Japanese website. But I cannot see there.

Also in Seiko Prospex Special Website there is a History of Seiko Diver. However Skx007 is not mentioned.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Agree Seiko website regardless of location does not show older discontinued watches usually. Google Seiko diver history if you haven't already and a bunch of great info comes up. That's what I had to do. Some links came back to much info here in WUS.


----------



## Romulux (Nov 22, 2014)

Just tried the Maruman sports leather strap on mine








But I think I still like the black Grey Bond more








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllSpadez (Dec 8, 2014)

New guy here! I've lurked this forum for almost a full year. Here's my newly acquired 007(Ordered from Seiko3s on Rakuten...Super Fast Delivery/Service).

Mods have showed up and I'm now just waiting for my straps to arrive!


----------



## jec1521 (Jan 28, 2013)

Loving this watch.









Lume









My collection.









More lume


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Any EU members know where I could buy the SKX007 here in Europe?
I could buy one from Japan or USA but the Portuguese customs are always on top...


----------



## DutchyKevin (Dec 8, 2014)

speed200 said:


> Any EU members know where I could buy the SKX007 here in Europe?
> I could buy one from Japan or USA but the Portuguese customs are always on top...


try Rob from Monsterwatches. He has great deals.. not sure about the shipping costs al the way to Portugal though!


----------



## john_sloman (Nov 30, 2014)

My first post in this forum with my favorite watch.


----------



## Legan (Mar 18, 2014)

Just got this minutes ago!


----------



## rikkky243 (Aug 21, 2014)

fastsite said:


> I know it's not that exciting, but I just got my new nato into the mail, so I had to take some pics. This watch has ruined collecting for me, because it's been unbelievably hard for me to wear anything else in the time I've had it. I think I'm in love :-!


Seems a very high quality nato, can you tell me please where you buy it? Thanks


----------



## Photographer Boy (Sep 27, 2014)

What is precise dial color of SKX009 ?
Does its color tone change depend on light ?


----------



## rokphish (Oct 4, 2013)

dark blue
yes


----------



## danyvw (Nov 24, 2014)

Waiting for my Super Oyster from Strapcode. Parcel is lost at Jersey


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

rokphish said:


> dark blue
> yes


Yes, it's dark blue.

Dark, dark, dark, dark, DARK blue! Some people cannot distinguish it from black, but it is NOT black.

It does change tint with the light, but if you're expecting a 'sunburst' effect of sorts (like you'd see on a Blue Mako, e.g.) you're going to be disappointed.

That being said, I LOVE mine! On my wrist now!

broonzbane


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

My 009 doesn't look anything but black. I could compare it to my tux, I guess. I'll definitely wear it the next time I expect to see its 175 cousin, which looks bluish itself.


----------



## danyvw (Nov 24, 2014)

You can see the difference in blue with the two pictures above, mine and the one from @broonzbane. Same watch but at different light mine looks blue and his looks black.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Here's a link showing pictures of same watch under different lighting. Without question the dial is such a dark blue gray color it looks black to me most of the time, however it is not. However I like that chameleon affect.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-skx009k2-vs-seiko-skx175-1303986.html


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

danyvw said:


> You can see the difference in blue with the two pictures above, mine and the one from @broonzbane. Same watch but at different light mine looks blue and his looks black.


Yup. I took that photo in low light conditions, so it looks black. In more favorable conditions however, the blue face of my 009 is quite obvious...

...now back to showing off our watches!

broonzbane


----------



## Dharmaboy (Nov 12, 2014)

Just got her last week. but cursing the L pins.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

speed200 said:


> Any EU members know where I could buy the SKX007 here in Europe?
> I could buy one from Japan or USA but the Portuguese customs are always on top...


 From portugal as well...tried to get a SKX007J through monsterwatches and never got a reply to my various e-mails...I'll pm where I got mine from


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

because of this thread got myself an 007j...been on my wrist for the past month!! about to pull the trigger on an 009 and another 007 to keep on a super oyster!! 

PS: my wife hates all of you!! my bank account too!!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

JRMARTINS said:


> because of this thread got myself an 007j...been on my wrist for the past month!! about to pull the trigger on an 009 and another 007 to keep on a super oyster!!
> 
> PS: my wife hates all of you!! my bank account too!!


Same here bro


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Here's mine in its current iteration.


----------



## Poldo0808 (Oct 13, 2014)

deluded said:


> Here's mine in its current iteration.


Love the mod!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Does Seiko offer a GMT based on this design?


----------



## Seiko-man35 (Dec 4, 2014)

What about a rare skx011k from 1997!!


----------



## doomguy10011 (Nov 2, 2012)

double post


----------



## doomguy10011 (Nov 2, 2012)

I wish!


Mediocre said:


> Does Seiko offer a GMT based on this design?


----------



## Sam-e (Mar 3, 2014)

I'll never flip this watch. I've had it for a few months now and I still can't stop looking at it.

















a skx009 (which I thought at first) vintage that my friend has


----------



## Legan (Mar 18, 2014)

deluded said:


> Here's mine in its current iteration.


I see you and I are from the same country. 

Do you mod your watches yourself? I just got my first 007 and the mods here are getting my hands kinda itchy....


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sam-e said:


> I'll never flip this watch. I've had it for a few months now and I still can't stop looking at it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just FYI.....nice watch, but it isn't a SKX009 as they are made only as an automatic, and not Quartz.


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Brand new!


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

Only a week old, had it on the stock jubilee for the first few days, and finally decided to try it out on a leather Nato. I liked the jubilee and found it quite comfortable to wear, but I just don't think I am really a bracelet guy.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Been on my wrist ever for the past month! not even my Omega Flightmaster gets any wrist time! Love it on nato and can't await for my order from natostrapco to get here with the other 5 to switch looks!

PS: my wife still blames all of you!


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

Strap change. Drunkartstraps distressed canvas hand made by WUSer panerai7


----------



## Sam-e (Mar 3, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> Just FYI.....nice watch, but it isn't a SKX009 as they are made only as an automatic, and not Quartz.


Thanks for informing me


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Poldo0808 said:


> Love the mod!


Thanks! But the dial is gonna get changed soon though.

i like how it looks now, but I decided I preferred something that was even easier to read, so I'm gonna replace it with this from Jake:


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Legan said:


> I see you and I are from the same country.
> 
> Do you mod your watches yourself? I just got my first 007 and the mods here are getting my hands kinda itchy....


Ah, greetings! I wish I knew how to do that, but I just don't really trust myself to do that. Changing the watch straps is about as far as my mod skills go.

Congrats on getting your first 007! I go to a local watchmaker to get the mods done at a small fee. I've lost count of how many different times I've gotten him to change the look of my 007, haha!


----------



## Legan (Mar 18, 2014)

deluded said:


> Ah, greetings! I wish I knew how to do that, but I just don't really trust myself to do that. Changing the watch straps is about as far as my mod skills go.
> 
> Congrats on getting your first 007! I go to a local watchmaker to get the mods done at a small fee. I've lost count of how many different times I've gotten him to change the look of my 007, haha!


Would you mind recommending the watchmaker to me? You can PM me if you are fine with it. 

Love your mods!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

How mine looks first thing in the morning --


----------



## doomguy10011 (Nov 2, 2012)

Well, I could always take that Flightmaster off your hands 



JRMARTINS said:


> Been on my wrist ever for the past month! not even my Omega Flightmaster gets any wrist time! Love it on nato and can't await for my order from natostrapco to get here with the other 5 to switch looks!
> 
> PS: my wife still blames all of you!


----------



## danyvw (Nov 24, 2014)

My SKX009 with a polished Super Oyster from Strapcode


----------



## Fujoor (Nov 4, 2014)

On a green 5 ring zulu


----------



## Poldo0808 (Oct 13, 2014)

With a new brown strap!


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Another on leather...a Hirsch Liberty to be precise!

broonzbane


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Legan said:


> Would you mind recommending the watchmaker to me? You can PM me if you are fine with it.
> 
> Love your mods!


Thanks!

PM sent!


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Fujoor (Nov 4, 2014)

Sprint Veloce said:


>


Nice mod.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Here's a couple of North American cousins of the 007/009.

173 on vintage leather.










175 on Super President.....


----------



## alexandru (Dec 11, 2014)

it s not a skx007 per se. But it s the same size and it has a 7s26 based movement. I am posting it because it could be an inspiration for some mods . I can post more if interest arises.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

alexandru said:


> View attachment 2293282
> 
> 
> it s not a skx007 per se. But it s the same size and it has a 7s26 based movement. I am posting it because it could be an inspiration for some mods . I can post more if interest arises.


Well hell yeah! Tells us about the dial, and bezel, and bezel insert. 
dP


----------



## alexandru (Dec 11, 2014)

Glad you like it! I can t really tell much about the individual parts. The watch was bought as a whole . It s branded honda all the way: dial, back and clasp. It has a y676 cal. movement (generic 7s26). Also: drilled lugs!

I found a similar bezel and bezel insert from the doxa adventure(doesn t have a luminous pip though . also it just looks alike i don't know if it fits a skx***).
The bracelet is similar to og mako just that the middle sections of the links are folded and only the sides are solid ss. And it has a diver s extension.

I couldn t find anything similar to the watch on google either because from what i understood from the seller it s a japan/asian market exclusive. If any native asian language speaking WUS-ers can find anything about it please pm me.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Alexandru, that's way cooler than the Honda-branded cheap quartz watch I was gifted when I bought my car.

(non-Seiko content warning)


----------



## TONY M (Oct 4, 2011)

That is quite an interesting SKX007 alexandru! Thank you for sharing.

Tony


----------



## alexandru (Dec 11, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Alexandru, that's way cooler than the Honda-branded cheap quartz watch I was gifted when I bought my car.
> 
> (non-Seiko content warning)


thanks BarracksSi! oh come on it s like the retirement rolex. hope you got a better deal money-wise on the car.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

alexandru said:


> thanks BarracksSi! oh come on it s like the retirement rolex. hope you got a better deal money-wise on the car.


Actually, my parents gave it to me for Christmas following my car purchase, so it's got a little sentimental value despite being a cheap POS.


----------



## alexandru (Dec 11, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Actually, my parents gave it to me for Christmas following my car purchase, so it's got a little sentimental value despite being a cheap POS.


I meant no disrespect BarracksSi... Thank you TONY M .


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

alexandru said:


> I meant no disrespect BarracksSi... Thank you TONY M .


No disrespect noticed.


----------



## iteritinerant (Nov 22, 2014)

Been lurking for a long while, but I've had my SKX007K2 for about a month and a half now, via Creation Watches. My first auto since I was but a wee lad. It's on a DaLuca Black/PVD NATO/Zulu at the moment, which is great. Also have a slightly less bulky DaLuca grey single piece Zulu.

Really enjoying the watch. Wish I could rotate the chapter ring about a hair counter-clockwise, but I'm really not that skilled. Otherwise, it's perfect!


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

This is my standard beater 'UPS Driver in the UK'. Don't want anything too nice getting bashed about. Just changed it onto this handmade canvas strap made from parachute bags and the like from a chap here in the UK. Now I just can't take it off my wrist it seems to really accentaute the watch when on my wrist and is really comfortable.















As a polar opposite, here's one I modded just recently with drilled lugs. All other parts from YOBOKIES (116610LV mod). I've now got it on a solid oyster.


----------



## Justin94 (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## Poldo0808 (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Tallest (Feb 20, 2013)

Justin94 said:


>


dunno why but this watch ona jubilee works very well ( compared to oysterveven).


----------



## captain_hx (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

will we ever see a skx007 with a 6R15 caliber?


----------



## sam0840 (Dec 6, 2013)

jdmfetish said:


> SKX171 New Base Watch/Flat Sapphire Inner AR/Yobokies Big Grip Bezel/Black Graphite Ceramic Coating


I would love this on a green nato or Zulu! well done!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

sblantipodi said:


> will we ever see a skx007 with a 6R15 caliber?


OEM, probably never, but I've read of people doing it on their own (either 4R or 6R, I forget which).


----------



## Adcadet (Dec 14, 2013)

Here's my current stable.

Bottom to top:

SKX 009J. Flat sapphire crystal. New hands. Work by Duarte at and NEWW. On a strap code super engineer.

Stock SKX 009k on "the colonial" NATO by NATOstrapco.com.

Stock SKX 007K on rubber.

Stock SKX171 on a strap code super Jubilee bracelet. I've heard some people refer to this model as the "dressy diver" but in this configuration I like to think of it as the "silver surfer."

Stock SKX 173 on a MI6 Bond NATO. I love how this strap brings out the green lume on the hour markers and hands and the red "Divers 200m" that subtly differentiates this model from the SKX 007.










"If you can't learn to do something well, learn to enjoy doing it poorly."


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

SKX007K 
Burnt Bronze Case Back & Crown
Desert Sand Case & Bezel
































































Thank You Bluloo, for another seamless assembly, you hit it out of the park!


----------



## ToniDaTyga (Jun 6, 2012)

My SKX007K with my pu leather nato. 

Sent from yet another electronic gadget...


----------



## Fujoor (Nov 4, 2014)

From a couple of days ago


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tallest (Feb 20, 2013)

Fujoor said:


> From a couple of days ago


i wear mine most on a green khaki zulu and think it is the best combo for it. like an E46 M3 it just looks right from every angle and you dont get tired looking at it.


----------



## Tallest (Feb 20, 2013)

Skx007 on leather nato. Looking at this watch i wish they make exact version with higher quality parts, more accurate movement, etc. such a nice design!


----------



## Fujoor (Nov 4, 2014)

Tallest said:


> i wear mine most on a green khaki zulu and think it is the best combo for it. like an E46 M3 it just looks right from every angle and you dont get tired looking at it.


I so agree. I've bought a lot of different combos but green and khaki zulus look so nice on the 007.


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

well I have a skx009k2 on its way to me.

1st thing is to change the strap to a resin/rubber (old wrist injury = steel no go)


this thread is going to be invaluable


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Here's my SKX007 fresh from a new mod.


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

has anyone put on the Time Factors Retro Strap?

I understand the 007/009 are 22mm

Timefactors Quality Watches On The Net


----------



## Tallest (Feb 20, 2013)

There we go. on Green Khaki Zulu.


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

cirian75 said:


> has anyone put on the Time Factors Retro Strap?
> 
> I understand the 007/009 are 22mm
> 
> Timefactors Quality Watches On The Net


I've got a Benarus strap that is very close to the time factors model-


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Waiting for new SO bracelets


----------



## obeicht (May 31, 2014)

First post on WUS and what else can it be than the trusty SKX007?
(BIG fan!)
Unmodded, unchanged, with stock jubilee bracelet and a Strider RCC companion.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Just got this one two days ago, now I need to buy some Nato straps...


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Legan (Mar 18, 2014)

deluded said:


>


That is nice! What strap is it?


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Legan said:


> That is nice! What strap is it?


Ah, one of the forumers here, @bluloo recommended it to me.

Bought it on eBay from q10116.

Haven't tried wearing it proper, so no comments on the comfort, but it does look very good on my SKX007.


----------



## Chewbycca (Sep 11, 2013)

I first saw this bezel insert on some shots by birdynamnam and I had to get one. I've just ordered a Murphy bezel to go with it, so it should look even sweeter.


----------



## BenDibble (Nov 2, 2014)

What's the strap on this?


----------



## Chewbycca (Sep 11, 2013)

BenDibble said:


> What's the strap on this?


I got it on ebay from an Italian seller *lsitalianaccessories. *


----------



## Jakub Odziemczyk (Apr 17, 2014)

My second Seiko; first mod


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Legan said:


> That is nice! What strap is it?





deluded said:


> Ah, one of the forumers here, @bluloo recommended it to me.
> 
> Bought it on eBay from q10116.
> 
> Haven't tried wearing it proper, so no comments on the comfort, but it does look very good on my SKX007.


Ok, having worn it for most part of the day, it feels pretty comfortable and due to the curved ends, doesn't really slide around my wrist much.

I also like that it has a raised edge at the end of the lower strap that makes it harder for the keeper to slide off. Quite a thoughtful design actually.


----------



## wadh94 (Dec 21, 2014)

Joint the community 5 minutes ago. And just got it in less than a week! 

I notice my hour/minute hands are misaligned (i.e. hour hand doesn't point precisely at the number when the minute hand points at 12)
Anybody has this problem too?


----------



## BenDibble (Nov 2, 2014)

wadh94 said:


> Joint the community 5 minutes ago. And just got it in less than a week!
> 
> I notice my hour/minute hands are misaligned (i.e. hour hand doesn't point precisely at the number when the minute hand points at 12)
> Anybody has this problem too?
> View attachment 2385825


This can be corrected by you next time you set the time. Just make sure you adjust the hand to the proper position based on the seconds hand.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

wadh94 said:


> Joint the community 5 minutes ago. And just got it in less than a week!
> 
> I notice my hour/minute hands are misaligned (i.e. hour hand doesn't point precisely at the number when the minute hand points at 12)
> Anybody has this problem too?


It happens every once in a while. Post a couple other pics -- one at 6:00 with the minute hand exactly at noon (makes it easy to see that they're not coordinated), and another with the hour hand pointing _exactly_ at noon (shows how far off the minute hand is). Manufacturers have a tolerance of "how many minutes" the minute hand can be offset, although I don't know what Seiko's range is.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Jakub Odziemczyk said:


> View attachment 2385553
> 
> 
> My second Seiko; first mod


Wow, I like that. Great color. How is the lume on those Yobokies dials?


----------



## wadh94 (Dec 21, 2014)

Thank you! 

I try to set the time back and forth, and the misalignment seems to get better (only very slightly off to the right).
Here's the photo. 








_Notice how the hour hand is a bit off to the right._



BarracksSi said:


> It happens every once in a while. Post a couple other pics -- one at 6:00 with the minute hand exactly at noon (makes it easy to see that they're not coordinated), and another with the hour hand pointing _exactly_ at noon (shows how far off the minute hand is). Manufacturers have a tolerance of "how many minutes" the minute hand can be offset, although I don't know what Seiko's range is.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

wadh94, I'd live with that. You should see what's going on with Omega lately -- they've been having issues with the hour hand being loose on some Planet Oceans (enough to issue a tech bulletin, too).


----------



## wadh94 (Dec 21, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> wadh94, I'd live with that. You should see what's going on with Omega lately -- they've been having issues with the hour hand being loose on some Planet Oceans (enough to issue a tech bulletin, too).


What a shame for Omega. My watch was worse than in the picture, but like I said, after the adjustment, it got better. Anyway, thank you for your input!


----------



## Adcadet (Dec 14, 2013)

009 with a murphy bezel and blue bezel insert on a brown Hadley Roma strap.









"If you can't learn to do something well, learn to enjoy doing it poorly."


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

I've taken to wearing my SKX007 on a NATO lately


----------



## tingggg (Dec 23, 2014)

First post on WUS! My humble SKX007 with Kelvar strap.
















Would also like to showcase my SNZF53 (would edit it if this is not allowed in this post)








A pain to decide which one to wear everyday. Both are gorgeous!


----------



## mozatihom (Sep 22, 2014)

Adcadet said:


> 009 with a murphy bezel and blue bezel insert on a brown Hadley Roma strap.


Very nice! May I ask where you sourced the blue bezel insert?


----------



## Boogey Man (Dec 3, 2014)

Is a bezel insert something I could do at home myself? Or will I need specialised equipment or skillset to get it done?


----------



## ianjw (Oct 2, 2014)

obeicht said:


> View attachment 2371914
> 
> 
> First post on WUS and what else can it be than the trusty SKX007?
> ...


Love this picture! Tough watch and knife juxtaposed with pink cupcake table cloth 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## rasbrito (Mar 3, 2010)

Finally I received my SKX007!
24 hours straight on my wrist and I can say: this is a comfortable watch!
Is by far the most comfortable watch I ever own... the jubilee strap it's also very good and soft in the wrist, you almost forget that you have a metal piece on the wrist.
After many years reading about how great this watch is I finally made the right decision and pull the trigger to acquire one... Merry christmas to me!
Greetings to all


----------



## Fujoor (Nov 4, 2014)

A couple of days ago


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Enviado do meu GT-I9300 através de Tapatalk


----------



## onomato (Feb 6, 2014)

Just upgraded to a Murphy bezel. Don't if it's cognitive dissonance but man it was worth it.


----------



## gunga (Sep 21, 2011)

The Murphy bezel doesn't ratchet right? Is that the stock insert?


----------



## onomato (Feb 6, 2014)

Yes and yes, though the tension on the bezel is firm enough to stay put during normal use. The stock insert took a bit of patience to get off, lots of glue underneath; ended up scratching the bottom side pretty badly but that all gets hidden on reassembly.


----------



## mattsd (May 5, 2013)

Got a bit festive with one of mine with the green bezel insert. The other has a Murphy bezel and super jubilee. FWIW in case anyone is interested the super jubilee absolutely rocks. Makes the whole watch feel much more solid.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Love the pics on the Jubilee. 

I'm a big fan of the bracelet.

:-!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm digging my Seiko jubilee so far. Does the Super version have solid middle pieces? Is it less flexible, too?


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> I'm digging my Seiko jubilee so far. Does the Super version have solid middle pieces? Is it less flexible, too?


Heavier. SELs, and just as flexible.

If you don't like the added heft, a standard Jubilee is still very nice.

There are versions with folded links too. Those wear even lighter.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

bluloo said:


> Heavier. SELs, and just as flexible.
> 
> If you don't like the added heft, a standard Jubilee is still very nice.
> 
> There are versions with folded links too. Those wear even lighter.


Ah, I mean the three narrow polished pieces that run down the middle. On mine, the very center piece is solid, and the neighboring pieces are small, folded strips, so they have a lot of room to flex side-to-side.

I have a Citizen with all solid links, and although I like how it feels stable and substantial, I also like the Seiko's almost vintage-,y snake-like flexibility.


----------



## duyanh2806 (Nov 2, 2014)

hello every one 
here is my present  this is my first skx009 
merry xmas


----------



## snowboarderesw (Nov 23, 2014)

Here is the current collection, including my new (Merry Christmas!) 007/009! The wife's Citizen is in there as well.


----------



## duyanh2806 (Nov 2, 2014)

snowboarderesw said:


> Here is the current collection, including my new (Merry Christmas!) 007/009! The wife's Citizen is in there as well.


really amazing
love you collection


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

Merry Christmas to you all. Here's my collection with all the NATOS.... Help.....










Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## Fujoor (Nov 4, 2014)

Out for a walk


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> Ah, I mean the three narrow polished pieces that run down the middle. On mine, the very center piece is solid, and the neighboring pieces are small, folded strips, so they have a lot of room to flex side-to-side.
> 
> I have a Citizen with all solid links, and although I like how it feels stable and substantial, I also like the Seiko's almost vintage-,y snake-like flexibility.


Yeah, the SJ is solid link in the center, IIRC. 
It's still flexy, side to side, but isn't as "snakey". Funny you mention that, because it's one of the reasons I like the Jubilee. It's super comfortable.


----------



## captain_hx (Apr 27, 2013)

Merry XMas everyone from the Akamas peninsula in sunny Cyprus


----------



## Legan (Mar 18, 2014)

I switched my 007 to a black NATO strap. While it's very comfy, I feel it's a little too uhm..... gentlemenly for me as I'm usually in tees and jeans. Would Zulu straps be more suitable for a rugged look?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Legan said:


> I switched my 007 to a black NATO strap. While it's very comfy, I feel it's a little too uhm..... gentlemenly for me as I'm usually in tees and jeans. Would Zulu straps be more suitable for a rugged look?


Maybe a denim NATO?


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Got a new bracelet



And strap


----------



## tingggg (Dec 23, 2014)

My SKX007 with a 20mm red/black strips strap today. Quite paranoid at the small space between the lug. Should I invest in another 22m strap with the colour? :-s


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*SKX007 On Oyster
*


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

SKX007J on an amazing SO from Strapcode!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Salehudin Suradi (Dec 26, 2014)

Greetings everyone...... Just got my SKX007J... Love it Lots....and i have change the rubber strap to a zulu strap........


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

tingggg said:


> My SKX007 with a 20mm red/black strips strap today. Quite paranoid at the small space between the lug. Should I invest in another 22m strap with the colour? :-s
> 
> View attachment 2424401


Yes. Will look better and fit correctly. Plus, I think there are a lot more 22mm options out there.


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

Legan said:


> I switched my 007 to a black NATO strap. While it's very comfy, I feel it's a little too uhm..... gentlemenly for me as I'm usually in tees and jeans. Would Zulu straps be more suitable for a rugged look?


Try a tan/khaki on a NATO or Zulu. In my eyes the two types of straps do not look that different. I like that color though for a casual look.

Sent from my 1+(1)


----------



## cst (Mar 29, 2013)

Navy nato today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BenDibble (Nov 2, 2014)

Seems that a lot of people got Super Oyster bracelets for Christmas?
I know I did. And I love it a lot more than the Jubilee.


----------



## Legan (Mar 18, 2014)

Condor97 said:


> Try a tan/khaki on a NATO or Zulu. In my eyes the two types of straps do not look that different. I like that color though for a casual look.
> 
> Sent from my 1+(1)





BarracksSi said:


> Maybe a denim NATO?


Thanks for the suggestions. I'm hunting down photos of your suggested straps with the 007.

Looking at my NATO strap it seems very thin. A thicker one would probably look nicer


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

Legan said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I'm hunting down photos of your suggested straps with the 007.
> 
> Looking at my NATO strap it seems very thin. A thicker one would probably look nicer


I believe mine is a platoon from the nato strap co. It has a good thickness.










Sent from my 1+(1)


----------



## Declan79 (Dec 27, 2014)

the more i see it the more i want it


----------



## Legan (Mar 18, 2014)

Condor97 said:


> I believe mine is a platoon from the nato strap co. It has a good thickness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like this combination


----------



## Fujoor (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jakub Odziemczyk (Apr 17, 2014)

BigBluefish said:


> Wow, I like that. Great color. How is the lume on those Yobokies dials?


Lume is much worse than original dials. After few minutes is almost invisible. But generally visual effects are magnificent.

One more photo


----------



## mozatihom (Sep 22, 2014)

Just received my Seiko SKX007. Loving this watch! The chapter ring is slightly offset to the right at the 12 o'clock position (as many are), but I'll get this fixed when the sapphire crystal goes in.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Jakub Odziemczyk said:


> Lume is much worse than original dials. After few minutes is almost invisible. But generally visual effects are magnificent.
> 
> One more photo
> View attachment 2445121


So...PMMM #2.... Calculating cost of relume-job to Yobokies dial. Dang, and hands will have to be done too, to match color in daylight...

But wow, that does look good.


----------



## mozatihom (Sep 22, 2014)

Just trying one of my spare straps on the Seiko SKX007. Strap Junkies 22mm alligator grain leather strap with red stitching.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

BigBluefish said:


> So...PMMM #2.... Calculating cost of relume-job to Yobokies dial. Dang, and hands will have to be done too, to match color in daylight...
> 
> But wow, that does look good.


if you add the cost of the dial + hands + relume dial and hands = ?
i would be that simply buying the sbdx001 hands & sbdx001 dial will cost about the same 
but it will not be green


----------



## mozatihom (Sep 22, 2014)

Melbourne Watch Company Hawthorn tan leather strap on my Seiko SKX007.


----------



## Pferdeleder (Sep 17, 2013)

Joining the club as of today. Just in time for Melbourne's treacherous summer.


----------



## cst (Mar 29, 2013)

SKX007 on a red Z22

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Today my 007 is on a Regimental 'Bond' NATO strap manufactured for the now defunct Corvus strap company by the MoD contractor Phoenix.

broonzbane


----------



## Fujoor (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## cst (Mar 29, 2013)

Fujoor said:


>


I think the Orange might be my next nato purchase!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fujoor (Nov 4, 2014)

cst said:


> I think the Orange might be my next nato purchase!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's nice isn't it. I wish I had bought a 5 ring zulu though. Much nicer look than a 3 ring.


----------



## cst (Mar 29, 2013)

I haven't bought a zulu yet, normally buy nato's, so I might get a 5 ring one then.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fujoor (Nov 4, 2014)

cst said:


> I haven't bought a zulu yet, normally buy nato's, so I might get a 5 ring one then.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can recommend crown and buckle. Superb heavy duty Natos


----------



## cst (Mar 29, 2013)

Only problem is they are the other side of the Atlantic, anyone from the UK purchased anything from them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fujoor (Nov 4, 2014)

cst said:


> Only problem is they are the other side of the Atlantic, anyone from the UK purchased anything from them?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I live in Sweden. C&B is still cheaper than local alternatives. You might have better options in the UK though.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

The other side of the Atlantic, then I would recommend Sofie at cheapestnatostraps.com out of Sweden, very good quality for the prices. The Zulus quality is excellent


----------



## cst (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks for your advice, I normally use monkeyswag, but I'll give these a try.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

cst said:


> I think the Orange might be my next nato purchase!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Highest quality NATOs on the market come from Maratac, hands down. 2nd best alternatives don't even compare, IMHO. Their NATO is 12" long (vs. the 11" of almost all others), the weave is dense and durable, and all seams are both stitched AND welded.

There are more holes in their straps for a better 'micro sized' buckle fit, and their straps are strong without being stiff. Very comfortable.

Only problem? Very limited color selection. But their 'safety orange' is a stunning looker!

Go for it!

broonzbane


----------



## Declan79 (Dec 27, 2014)

Nice buckle @mozatihom, looking great... Is it 007 more dominant than 009 or just coincidence in this page? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## cst (Mar 29, 2013)

Do you know of any maratac stockists in the UK? Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

cst said:


> Do you know of any maratac stockists in the UK? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


CountyComm has a list on their website.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## cst (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks but they are in the USA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

cst said:


> Thanks but they are in the USA
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know. That's why they have a list.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

cst said:


> Thanks but they are in the USA
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm pretty sure both of these Maratac dealers ship internationally...

broadarrow.net

westcoasttime.com

Never dealt with West Coast Time. Broad Arrow is a solid company and I have been happy with their service.

BTW, it's worth noting that their Tri-color regimental 'Bond' NATOS are of a lighter weave and feel more flimsy than their solid color NATOs...

Here's a 3rd party review of the Maratac line...

http://myverdict.net/?p=1364

broonzbane


----------



## Walton94 (Sep 2, 2014)

Just arrived today, fresh out of the box!










Now to swap out the rubber for a NATO.


----------



## mattsd (May 5, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> I'm digging my Seiko jubilee so far. Does the Super version have solid middle pieces? Is it less flexible, too?


I'm late to the jubilee party but yes, as bluloo already pointed out, the middle links are solid. SEL and screw type pins too. It's an unbelievably comfortable bracelet and is much more solid feeling than the stock jubilee. Also it is slightly beefier looking than the stock seiko variant.


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Happy new year guys!!! 

Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Fujoor (Nov 4, 2014)

From earlier today


----------



## indisilver (Feb 8, 2011)

Happy New Year from Jakarta..

just got new oyster bracelet


----------



## narco220 (Aug 25, 2014)

My SKX007 back in rotation on a NATO


----------



## Native89 (Oct 12, 2014)

Just started my watch addiction in October and ended it with a 007 on a Zulu courtesy of Maratac.
Loving the watch so far, but coming from the black monster the fit and finish feels a bit lacking (bezel feel, misaligned chapter ring.)
Though it is at a lower price point and after seeing some of the watches on this forum I think some modding might help with that.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

just a shot of my fav watch with some changes


----------



## luth_ukail (Jun 23, 2014)

just join the club.


----------



## Justin94 (Dec 12, 2014)

luth_ukail said:


> just join the club.


What bracelet is that?

Also, just Nato'd this bad boy up.









I think he's going to stay NATO for the rest of his life.


----------



## luth_ukail (Jun 23, 2014)

Justin94 said:


> What bracelet is that?
> 
> Also, just Nato'd this bad boy up.
> 
> ...


Solid Oyster from Seiko no sel tho

Nato looks amazing as always well. But i think i'll stick to metal bracelet for now

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cst (Mar 29, 2013)

Joker purple nato today, although it looks a bit pink in the photo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damonism (Dec 27, 2014)

Joined the club.


----------



## Walton94 (Sep 2, 2014)

New NATO! Colour coordination


----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Kainz916 (Apr 13, 2013)

I joined the club not long ago!(December 23 2014)


----------



## nugroz89 (Jan 6, 2014)

This is my new skx007,plan will change the original bracelet with some nato or isofrane

Regards,

Nugroz89


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi Guys, I'm looking now for SKX009, and I found one on Rakuten from a seller called "Seiko specialty store 3s" 
seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko boy Navy divers watch mens size automatic winding watch Navy dial ペプシベゼル polyurethane metal belt SKX009K
They have is for 107$ + shipping, the orice is amazing, but I was wondering if anyone has ordered from Rakuten before, and specially from this seller?
Thanks
Daniel


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

daniel_h said:


> Hi Guys, I'm looking now for SKX009, and I found one on Rakuten from a seller called "Seiko specialty store 3s"
> seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko boy Navy divers watch mens size automatic winding watch Navy dial ãƒšãƒ-ã‚·ãƒ™ã‚¼ãƒ« polyurethane metal belt SKX009K
> They have is for 107$ + shipping, the price is amazing, but I was wondering if anyone has ordered from Rakuten before, and specially from this seller?
> Thanks
> Daniel


I have just got the exact same watch from the same seller

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/1st-seiko-ordered-1341834.html

he is trusted.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

cirian75 said:


> I have just got the exact same watch from the same seller
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/1st-seiko-ordered-1341834.html
> 
> he is trusted.


Great! Thank you very much. Now I have to face the wife  I had "no more watches" plan, but I guess I can't miss this deal


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

daniel_h said:


> Great! Thank you very much. Now I have to face the wife  I had "no more watches" plan, but I guess I can't miss this deal


@cirian: your reputation is now on the line, as I went ahead and ordered one too 

@daniel_h: what a coincidence - I had the same plan too, and it also ended in failure...

If I time this right, I think I will face the wife just about when I receive the watch and sell one of my others. We'll see how that goes


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

daniel_h said:


> Hi Guys, I'm looking now for SKX009, and I found one on Rakuten from a seller called "Seiko specialty store 3s"
> seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko boy Navy divers watch mens size automatic winding watch Navy dial ペプシベゼル polyurethane metal belt SKX009K
> They have is for 107$ + shipping, the orice is amazing, but I was wondering if anyone has ordered from Rakuten before, and specially from this seller?
> Thanks
> Daniel


Here is my recent acquisition from Seiko super store 3S...

Wearing it on a Strapcode Endmill bracelet today...the BEST!


----------



## Rhythm Machine (Feb 3, 2013)

Here's mine...
also with a strapcode endmill bracelet.








Agreed with broonzbane..
it feels great, precise..and nice


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

My Pepsi on President/Endmill says hello to you both.


----------



## Boogey Man (Dec 3, 2014)

Has anyone bought a modded watch from an E-Prey seller called KontrolSports? Hebuilds them in tbe Phillipines using Dragon Shroud parts.


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Here's mine again in better light...


----------



## snowboarderesw (Nov 23, 2014)

Boogey Man said:


> Has anyone bought a modded watch from an E-Prey seller called KontrolSports? Hebuilds them in tbe Phillipines using Dragon Shroud parts.


I got a set of orange hands from Ebay. The quality was great, shipping was fast, however I will not be using them, as the lume last about 10 min. Unfortunately I need to be able to read my watch in the dark, not just have it look pretty.


----------



## mozatihom (Sep 22, 2014)

Two piece Bond nylon strap on my SKX007


----------



## obeicht (May 31, 2014)

*Plain Jane!*

Unmodded SKX007 on a grey NATO by Miro and Seiko bezel protector.


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Unmodded 009 with a Hammer


----------



## lamlux (Feb 28, 2014)

Wearing my PMU (Planet Monster Upgrade), fitted with NH36 movement.


----------



## Bassil (Dec 31, 2014)

Ok folks,
New forum member and total Seiko fan here!!!
318 pages later after joining and reading all this, seeing all the crystal mods......has anyone had one re pressure tested for 200m? I live in Florida and saltwater diving and snorkeling are why I have a couple 007 and 7002's headed my way. 
I also wear my watch at work and need a nice professional watch, so I have had a BFK for the last 6 years and wear it everyday. It has been in the pool, shower, snorkeling, and any wet and cold environment that I have been in and never missed a beat! 
I thought it was an auto, but after joining the forum and doing some research, I see that it is not. Hence me diving(no pun intended) into my first true automatic watch. 
I am wondering if I want to do a sapphire AR crystal swap, will it pressure test out to still be used for diving? I know that we are only talking about 3 200m rated gaskets and silicone grease that keep things in check. Any help would be great and this has been awesome reading so far! Some truly great watches in here!!


----------



## Bassil (Dec 31, 2014)

Originally Posted by *Boogey Man* 
_Has anyone bought a modded watch from an E-Prey seller called KontrolSports? Hebuilds them in tbe Phillipines using Dragon Shroud parts._

I just bought a watch from him and will post as soon as it gets here!


----------



## nugroz89 (Jan 6, 2014)

Bond wannabe

Regards,

Nugroz89


----------



## SearChart (Jul 13, 2014)

Here is the smaller brother of my 007.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SearChart said:


> Here is the smaller brother of my 007.


Remind me what model number that is. One of my coworkers is hoping to replace his Fauxlex with a proper watch, and while he's eyeballing the 007, I told him about the smaller variant and how it might work better on his smaller wrist.


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Remind me what model number that is. One of my coworkers is hoping to replace his Fauxlex with a proper watch, and while he's eyeballing the 007, I told him about the smaller variant and how it might work better on his smaller wrist.


SKX013


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Ordered a 007K2 from Amazon, got it in 2 days and the chapter ring is crooked. Shipped back the same day. Why do I order from Amazon, the last three Seiko's from them have been returned for varying reasons. If it wasn't for Prime and free returns, I would wise up. 

Just took another chance on this model with a $20 coupon from the Watchery. Went with a 009 as I am hoping the crooked chapter rings appear to be 007 specific. For $140, I can't expect much, but come on a crooked chapter ring!


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Mine's on the Super O today...


----------



## cst (Mar 29, 2013)

broonzbane said:


> Mine's on the Super O today...


Always looks good on a super o, I should buy one really for mine!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

After deciding to flip my original earlier this year because I wasn't 'into' non-hack/non-hand wind movements, :roll: I couldn't stop thinking about how much I missed, my trusty little SKX007. First time I've missed a watch I flipped, so I bought another. ;-)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Seiko Madness said:


> SKX013


Cool, thanks.


----------



## snowboarderesw (Nov 23, 2014)

*SKX009*


*SKX007
*

Fresh back from a superdome conversion and some new hands. Cheers


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

snowboarderesw said:


> *SKX009*
> 
> 
> *SKX007
> ...


Can't view your photos without a Yahoo account...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Reposting a shot from New Year's Eve, but now with a "watercolor" treatment from a phone app. Kinda cool.


----------



## Cissed (Dec 10, 2014)

Still has tags on it.


----------



## nugroz89 (Jan 6, 2014)

My daily beater..

Regards,

Nugroz89


----------



## jagemyr (Dec 31, 2014)

got mine a couple of days ago. Like it alot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jalak (Oct 10, 2012)

My new SKX007 on homemade zulu (repurposing old motorcycle helmet strap)


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

New Hadley-Roma Rubber strap.


----------



## Yannarelly (Sep 24, 2013)

Just put on a strapcode endmill (president) bracelet. Amazing what a difference it makes!


----------



## natejc93 (Jan 11, 2015)

Hey everyone, 

Great showing! This is my first post on WUS and come to you all with a 007 NATO strap question: has anyone tried putting one of the Hodinkee NATOs on the 007? I know the Hodinkee straps are 20mm, but I didn't know if anyone has done it already? If not, my 007 is coming in on Tuesday and my strap should *hopefully* be in by the end of next week. I can certainly post pics.

Cheers,
Nate


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Bassil said:


> Ok folks,
> New forum member and total Seiko fan here!!!
> 318 pages later after joining and reading all this, seeing all the crystal mods......has anyone had one re pressure tested for 200m? I live in Florida and saltwater diving and snorkeling are why I have a couple 007 and 7002's headed my way.
> I also wear my watch at work and need a nice professional watch, so I have had a BFK for the last 6 years and wear it everyday. It has been in the pool, shower, snorkeling, and any wet and cold environment that I have been in and never missed a beat!
> ...


I would just keep it stock fur water sports. Stock Hardlex is not as bad as the forum would let you believe.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

liwang22 said:


> I would just keep it stock fur water sports. Stock Hardlex is not as bad as the forum would let you believe.


+1 here. I actually don't mild the seiko hardlex at all. It is very solid


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

My first skx, couldn't leave it alone though. It's a x009, with: x171 bezel, dagaz hands and strapcode super jubilee bracelet.









Sent from my iPad using telekinesis.


----------



## Jason Bourne (Nov 22, 2012)

Well, now there's another problem with my skx. Two problems. One, I just noticed the date and day don't align. Two, as I was researching if this was a common issue, I was reading about the markers not aligning with the painted indices. You can definately see it at the six o clock:









What the hell, Seiko? I'm disappointed with them. Should I ignore it or talk to Amazon/seller and get a refund?


----------



## trott3r (Jun 26, 2013)

My 007 day and date align but the 6 o clock doesnt.

I would change if you can


----------



## Jason Bourne (Nov 22, 2012)

I contacted Amazon. Besides the lack of english from the CSR that I could hardly understand, they contacted the seller, and I should hear back via email within 1-2 business days. 

I asked for a refund. Even though it's defective, I'm kinda glad it is. I love the watch, but it's too big for my six inch wrist, and thick, too. My preference now is between 36-38mm/12mm and under watches. 

Yes, I could always pay more for the skx013, but again, the thickness will bother me.


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

spring bar issue

bought this

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00BLNSTWQ?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00

came with 2 different sizes of spring bar ends 0.8 and 1.1

ends are to small so the strap rattles, so off it came.

which ones fit our holes that are not the pain in the bum the Seiko fatties are to remove?


----------



## trott3r (Jun 26, 2013)

Jason Bourne said:


> I contacted Amazon. Besides the lack of english from the CSR that I could hardly understand, they contacted the seller, and I should hear back via email within 1-2 business days.
> 
> I asked for a refund. Even though it's defective, I'm kinda glad it is. I love the watch, but it's too big for my six inch wrist, and thick, too. My preference now is between 36-38mm/12mm and under watches.
> 
> Yes, I could always pay more for the skx013, but again, the thickness will bother me.


I find my 007 is fine on my 5.5" wrist.

I use the rubber scuba diver strap.
The cheap seiko auto with the canvas strap is a small one you could try 38mm? face and not thick at all


----------



## duyanh2806 (Nov 2, 2014)

a trip


----------



## Jason Bourne (Nov 22, 2012)

trott3r said:


> I find my 007 is fine on my 5.5" wrist.
> 
> I use the rubber scuba diver strap.
> The cheap seiko auto with the canvas strap is a small one you could try 38mm? face and not thick at all


Oh, don't get me wrong. I can pull off the size. It's just that I'm done with chunky watches. If I'm going to push 41mm watches, it'll be think, like 2531/2254.


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Yannarelly said:


> View attachment 2577978
> 
> Just put on a strapcode endmill (president) bracelet. Amazing what a difference it makes!


Mine says hi!


----------



## trott3r (Jun 26, 2013)

Jason Bourne said:


> Oh, don't get me wrong. I can pull off the size. It's just that I'm done with chunky watches. If I'm going to push 41mm watches, it'll be think, like 2531/2254.


Ah ok i get you now


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Gary622 (Jan 27, 2014)

I have a deep and abiding fear that I will end up owning a 2nd 007 so that I can wear one with a bracelet and (at other times) wear one with a rubber strap or NATOs. The swap on the rubber strap I can make; I can't see swapping out a metal bracelet on a regular basis. And then of course I'll end up needing a pair of 009s...


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

You might also need to get a third one to put on shark mesh... You know, for those hot summers ;-)

Here's a few pics of mine:



























Gary622 said:


> I have a deep and abiding fear that I will end up owning a 2nd 007 so that I can wear one with a bracelet and (at other times) wear one with a rubber strap or NATOs. The swap on the rubber strap I can make; I can't see swapping out a metal bracelet on a regular basis. And then of course I'll end up needing a pair of 009s...


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

Bluloo thanks a million awesome work !


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jdmfetish, where'd you get the crown? Is it OEM with the "S" etched on, or aftermarket?


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

khd said:


> You might also need to get a third one to put on shark mesh... You know, for those hot summers ;-)
> 
> Here's a few pics of mine:
> 
> View attachment 2616242


I have a shark band on the way just like that one, is that really how they are suppose to be sized?


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> jdmfetish, where'd you get the crown? Is it OEM with the "S" etched on, or aftermarket?


hey 
it is a Seiko SARB059 crown


----------



## Chewbycca (Sep 11, 2013)

A new pic of mine with Murphy bezel fitted.


----------



## Fujoor (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

@jdmfetish That looks great! Did Bluloo re-polish and re-brush the case and bracelet?


----------



## Deqxter (Mar 19, 2012)

I quite like the 009 but at the moment the OM 2nd gen seems more appealing. Am I missing something...


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Deqxter said:


> I quite like the 009 but at the moment the OM 2nd gen seems more appealing. Am I missing something...


I think the 009 has a classic look, while the new Monster looks cartoonish, IMHO. To my eye, they ruined the face of the Monster with the shark tooth indices. All I think of when I see it is the Sarlacc monster from Return of the Jedi...


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

jdmfetish said:


> hey
> it is a Seiko SARB059 crown


Did you use a sarb/upgraded movement?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deqxter (Mar 19, 2012)

broonzbane said:


> I think the 009 has a classic look, while the new Monster looks cartoonish, IMHO. To my eye, they ruined the face of the Monster with the shark tooth indices. All I think of when I see it is the Sarlacc monster from Return of the Jedi...


I too was not impressed with the shark teeth, but it's growing on me. I already have a BFK so something bright and colorful would break the monotony of the standard black dial.


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

I've had both the 007/009 in my cross hairs for a spell.
Its not that I'm not a Seiko fan, but already have 2 Seikos with the 7S26 engine Buy another watch with a 7S26
movement just get the 007/009 dial?
IMO my Seiko SRP357 with 4R36 engine blows the 7S26 and 7S36 movemnts, completely away.

X traindriver Art


----------



## jagemyr (Dec 31, 2014)

Skx007 with grey maratec (the strap is a big dark since I just swam with it)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thomasp (Oct 6, 2014)

This has been by far my favorite purchase. I wear this more often than my >$1500 watch.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

Buellrider said:


> @jdmfetish That looks great! Did Bluloo re-polish and re-brush the case and bracelet?


thank you so much

all the parts & base watch started as new , so there was not any cosmetic to improve on, so no polishing needed


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

Condor97 said:


> Did you use a sarb/upgraded movement?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


 yes 4R series


----------



## Boogey Man (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm in the game! I just bought this here in Oz and I'm waiting for the postman now.


----------



## mozatihom (Sep 22, 2014)

My SKX007 fitted with a sapphire crystal.


----------



## rokphish (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## RickF. (Sep 8, 2014)

Just installed the Super Oyster II I got from Strap Code yesterday.


----------



## Bako (Jan 9, 2015)

First 007. &#55357;&#56846;


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Fujoor (Nov 4, 2014)

Eating lunch.


----------



## RickF. (Sep 8, 2014)

My 009 is back on the Jubilee. Didn't like the fit of the Super Oyster-II. Can't beat the comfort of a Jubilee in my opinion.


----------



## Littlecheese (Jul 19, 2014)

RickF. said:


> My 009 is back on the Jubilee. Didn't like the fit of the Super Oyster-II. Can't beat the comfort of a Jubilee in my opinion.


Yes, i've done the same... Maybe in the future i can put the super oyster another time on the 009. But now i feel veeeeery confortable the jubilee!

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

RickF, I'll give you ten bucks for that Super Oyster if you're looking to get rid of it.

If I don't like it either (and I might not, as I like the jubilee, too), I'll pass it along for ten bucks.


----------



## New_World (Nov 5, 2012)

Kinesis said:


> My first skx, couldn't leave it alone though. It's a x009, with: x171 bezel, dagaz hands and strapcode super jubilee bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love the bezel on it!


----------



## Boogey Man (Dec 3, 2014)

New_World said:


> love the bezel on it!


Do you guys rate the 171 bezel? I'm waiting for my 171 to arrive, but I think I would prefer a 007 bezel.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Juanjo_NY said:


> I have a shark band on the way just like that one, is that really how they are suppose to be sized?


It depends if you got one with the removable links or not. The removable links make it much easier to size (more like a traditional bracelet), but you don't get the nice seamless look around near the clasp.

It only took me an hour or so to cut out the extra rows once I got a decent set of cutters (I took it very slowly, checking the length after pretty much every row - you can't go back once you cut!)... I'd advise you just to wait until the kids are in bed, pour yourself a nice glass of red and take your time (come to think of it, that's the same method I used when installing the hands on my SNK809 mod). Once it's done it looks great, plus it's kind of nice getting the fit exactly how you want it :-!


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Hello SKX folk...


----------



## Fujoor (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

Mrwozza70 said:


> Hello SKX folk...


Drilled lugs!!
How did you get them??


----------



## New_World (Nov 5, 2012)

mine is a stock 007 on a nato!

if i was to do any mods, I would put on a different bezel......though I don't dislike the stock bezel.

always loved the 007............really has that seiko look and feel that makes them famous.















these pics make you want to buy another one right?? =)


----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

My SKX007 on new Z22 rubber strap with my MM300.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

khbk said:


> Drilled lugs!!
> How did you get them??


I'd like to know, too. That's the only mod I really want on my 009 (so far, anyway).


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

On a leather nato today


----------



## Fujoor (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*SKX007 With Blue Dial









SKX401









SKX399









SKX007 Yellow Mod on Super Engineer









SKX007 On Oyster









*


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

Hello, everybody


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

On black Zulu 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fujoor (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Boogey Man (Dec 3, 2014)

I know it's not a 7 or a 9.... but I just got it in the mail and it went straight onto a matte black Maratac.


----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

Family photo


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

my skx009 on a NATO

next to my new momentum torpeado


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

jdmfetish said:


>


That looks very, very good! Is the bezel insert from Yobokies? And you put a 6R15 / NE15 movement in there?


----------



## New_World (Nov 5, 2012)

here is my skx007 getting out-manned by my orient watches!!!!.........but which has the best lume? =)


----------



## sifox (Jul 5, 2013)

I had been following this thread for so long.
Here is mine for my big day! :-!


----------



## Declan79 (Dec 27, 2014)

Getting more convinced.... 007 rather than 009

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

deluded said:


> That looks very, very good! Is the bezel insert from Yobokies? And you put a 6R15 / NE15 movement in there?


thanks man
yes Harold's Big Number lume glass insert
4R35


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 10, 2008)

7548(1982) and SKX007J(2007)








[/URL]


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

...not 007/9 but still all skx(except for chapter ring).

Sent from my iPad using telekinesis.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Depending on the photo the Pepsi can look vivid or dark, but by most accounts I have red the blue is muted and almost black. I wager that given the natural light and fill from the snow this is probably a pretty accurate representation of the color. When viewed on an iPhone (known standard) would you agree? Is the red this vivid and the blue this dark?



Kainz916 said:


> I joined the club not long ago!(December 23 2014)
> 
> View attachment 2511714


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Really pleased with myself, today. This 007 arrived with the bezel insert half a minute off. I am a DIY clutz, so it was a major achievement for me to pop the bezel, remove and realign the insert. 










Sent from my iPhone because I'm fancy.


----------



## trott3r (Jun 26, 2013)

What tool did you use?
I have tried a watch back priser but its too thick.

Reading the threads on bezel prising suggest a sharp knife :O
That has me in casualty with a knife stuck in my left hand after a slip.


----------



## andy0drew (Feb 17, 2014)

Just a bit faded


----------



## Slonie (Jan 21, 2015)

I was graciously given a 007J as a gift years ago on a PVD Zulu, and it never left. Except when I "lent" it to my brother for a few more years! I miss it though, I might have to trade him my Monster to get it back...


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

trott3r said:


> What tool did you use?
> I have tried a watch back priser but its too thick.
> 
> Reading the threads on bezel prising suggest a sharp knife :O
> That has me in casualty with a knife stuck in my left hand after a slip.


The whole thing went like this...

I *very carefully* used a sharp blade to open the gap to the point I could get the caseback knife in. One push with that and it popped off.

I put the whole bezel in a mug of just-under-boilling-temp water and left it for 5 minutes. I then drained and dried it and prized the insert out using a plastic guitar pick, pushing it through the adhesive from the back of the bezel to avoid scratching things up.

I reset the empty bezel on the watch head after cleaning up the residual adhesive. I spread cyanoacrylate glue very thinly on the back of the insert and reset it in the bezel properly. Best get your aim right if using cyanoacrylate.



Sent from my iPhone because I'm fancy.


----------



## duyanh2806 (Nov 2, 2014)

sifox said:


> I had been following this thread for so long.
> Here is mine for my big day! :-!
> View attachment 2677586


are you vozer :sexy:


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

Stock SKX007 on a grey nato


----------



## Jason Bourne (Nov 22, 2012)

For someone with a 6 inch wrist in circumference, what size strap should I look for? 110/70 or 105/65? I use to have a Hamilton Viewmatic, and the leather strap was only listed at 7 inches, and it fit me fine.

Thanks!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

That faded 009 is like what I hope mine will appear someday. Ceramic bezels will never look that cool.


----------



## andy0drew (Feb 17, 2014)

Sometimes i like to rock it without the bezel because it just looks so good...


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

andy0drew said:


> Sometimes i like to rock it without the bezel because it just looks so good...


haha, get an smooth bezel from Yobokies, those SKXs look fantastic bezelless!


----------



## New_World (Nov 5, 2012)

Juanjo_NY said:


> haha, get an smooth bezel from Yobokies, those SKXs look fantastic bezelless!


nice!

my only complaint with the skx007 is the bezel is a bit too outgoing for me. (althought great grip for diving)
i wish I had the determination to change out my bezel...........maybe I should.


----------



## daug (Jan 7, 2015)

Not much to show off since I don't even have a strap on it....but maybe a quick story.

Got this 007 back in '06. Wore it for a couple years then started messing with the stock metal band. Could never get the new metal band to fit right, got frustrated, put it away and forgot about it. Went onto getting a Casio Protrek and have been wearing that non stop till just a month ago. Protrek still works flawlessly but I started thinking about going to analog again. One, I like reading hands but mostly cause the wife bugs me about wearing a "kid's watch". I like having the ABC functionality but figure I'll always have the Protrek when I go into the woods.

So started looking around at analog G-Shocks and found a few interesting ones. The Gulfmaster was especially cool I thought. But seeing it live, the face didn't read easily....maybe too cluttered. Overall the watch looked great and felt good but I wanted time at a glance cause after all that is it's function.

After not finding what I wanted from current go-go-gadget offerings, I decided to go back to old school. That's when I remember my Seiko buried away somewhere. Dug it out, gave it a shake and set the time on it. That was a few days ago and currently holding perfect time. I taught since it's been sitting dormant for so long and had been in sub freezing temps it would have some issues. Apparently I under estimated the awesomeness of this watch.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

My two SKXs 

SKX171 TST...









And...









Happy Seiko Sunday everybody.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

I need a bracelet for my SKX171 but which one? Thanks


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

I think a super engineer would look nice. Is that a Yobokies Insert?


Sprint Veloce said:


> I need a bracelet for my SKX171 but which one? Thanks


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

From my experience with a 7" wrist I have found a 115/75mm ideal. Just right so end doesn't poke out beyond my wrist. This of course will depend on the size of the watch as longer lug-to-lugs will force the strap to present longer. So for your wrist those are probably as long as you would prefer, but you won't always have the luxury of choice.

One other point is to watch the balance between sides. You want the longer side to stay longer; the buckle side is pretty much fixed. If it gets too short it can sit awkwardly along the edge of your wrist and will likely be too stiff. A couple of straps with precisely that problem now sit in the back of a drawer.

Final thought... If you find a great strap that is too long for your tastes you can always get a deployant where the tail is routed under the strap against your wrist so you never see the excess.



Jason Bourne said:


> For someone with a 6 inch wrist in circumference, what size strap should I look for? 110/70 or 105/65? I use to have a Hamilton Viewmatic, and the leather strap was only listed at 7 inches, and it fit me fine.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## trott3r (Jun 26, 2013)

mitchjrj said:


> From my experience with a 7" wrist I have found a 115/75mm ideal. Just right so end doesn't poke out beyond my wrist. This of course will depend on the size of the watch as longer lug-to-lugs will force the strap to present longer. So for your wrist those are probably as long as you would prefer, but you won't always have the luxury of choice.
> 
> One other point is to watch the balance between sides. You want the longer side to stay longer; the buckle side is pretty much fixed. If it gets too short it can sit awkwardly along the edge of your wrist and will likely be too stiff. A couple of straps with precisely that problem now sit in the back of a drawer.
> 
> Final thought... If you find a great strap that is too long for your tastes you can always get a deployant where the tail is routed under the strap against your wrist so you never see the excess.


Have you got a picture of a deployant?
or link?
Skinny wrist here


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

This is one example...

http://www.strappedfortime.com/shop...-style-deployment-buckle-deployant-clasp/298/









You just need to be careful that it can accommodate your particular strap thickness can be the limiting factor), but it's a very elegant deployant.



trott3r said:


> Have you got a picture of a deployant?
> or link?
> Skinny wrist here


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

humphrj said:


> I think a super engineer would look nice. Is that a Yobokies Insert?


Yes the insert came from Yobokies. 
What do you think about a Shark mesh or a black Hisch Liberty with a SEIKO buckle?


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Sprint Veloce said:


> Yes the insert came from Yobokies.
> What do you think about a Shark mesh or a black Hisch Liberty with a SEIKO buckle?


I'm not much of a fan of leather bands on dive watches, plus I think the SKX looks cool on shark mesh:









I bought my mesh band months ago in preparation for a soxa mod I've got planned, but I've been absolutely loving it just on my stock 007 :-!


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Rockin' the Maratac Olive Drab today...


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

khd said:


> I'm not much of a fan of leather bands on dive watches, plus I think the SKX looks cool on shark mesh:
> 
> View attachment 2744097
> 
> ...


I like that shark mesh bracelet, I just got one, but is kind of flat, they are sanded down and don't look curvy like yours.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Juanjo_NY said:


> I like that shark mesh bracelet, I just got one, but is kind of flat, they are sanded down and don't look curvy like yours.


Is that one of the "Proplof" ones? I really deliberated between the two different styles available on strapcode, but in the end I went with rounded because I got it so cheap from wjean! Looking at your watch it seems as though either choice looks pretty cool on the SKX


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

khd said:


> Is that one of the "Proplof" ones? I really deliberated between the two different styles available on strapcode, but in the end I went with rounded because I got it so cheap from wjean! Looking at your watch it seems as though either choice looks pretty cool on the SKX


honesly I can't complain, bought it on ebay from a seller from China, for $13 shipped is a very good mesh bracelet. But I like the rounded links like your a lot better.!


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Juanjo_NY said:


> honesly I can't complain, bought it on ebay from a seller from China, for $13 shipped is a very good mesh bracelet. But I like the rounded links like your a lot better.!


Wow great price... The wjean was $30 plus postage so not too bad either


----------



## esracing (Dec 23, 2014)

Justaminute said:


> On a Borealis strap today... I prefer bracelet but like this look. Still may take the plunge on an Iso...


Will this strap fit a 6" wrist?


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Sprint Veloce.
Myself. I love that bezel insert, a bit like a Doxa bezel and because it's metal I think a bracelet with small'ish links would really set it off nicely. So +1 on a shark-mesh. Have you seen yobokies 'beads of rice'?


----------



## m4ckan (Aug 31, 2014)

So i just got mine from Rakuten. Awesome watch! Very pleased with it so far.


----------



## Bassil (Dec 31, 2014)

I have a question for any of you guys that may have had this happen....
I was in the process of getting ready to install hands on my skx007 and when pushing the little lever down, it went in....with the crown not fully inserted!!!!! Am I screwed?? I cannot get the crown in to be able to re release the lever to the outer position. Any help would be awesome!!


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

humphrj said:


> I think a super engineer would look nice. Is that a Yobokies Insert?


Yes, the bezel insert comes from Yobokies, this is a very nice aluminium machined part

The Endmill bracelet is very cool...???


----------



## Richyb86 (Oct 15, 2013)

My collection has started. Was wondering if anyone here knows where I can purchase a Seiko OEM President bracelet from for a reasonable price?


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

Richyb86 said:


> My collection has started. Was wondering if anyone here knows where I can purchase a Seiko OEM President bracelet from for a reasonable price?


nice start

as far as a reasonable price no, at any price no

I searched for one about 1 year , finally found 1 come to market , new in box , cost me $90 USD

place a want to buy add , in addition stay steady looking in the bracelet / strap section , from time to time they do pop up , but not often

good luck they are nice, I think Seiko only made them a couple years for the SKXA53 = bullet


----------



## Steelwrist (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm joining the 330 pages club here! I love this watch!


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

Well, i finally have my offering. This nice piece was built by Rob @ Monsterwatches and i've been wearing it all day. it has been treated to a coated base(the pics don't do it justice as it is black and not grey) Murphy coin edge bezel, blue custom chapter, 4R36 movement, SARB063 crown, hands from a SRP025, double domed Sapphire crystal and super oyster evo bracelet with SKX007 ends. This is my first SKX007 and definitely not my last.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

I like it. Despite myself. Originally wasn't turned on by the modding but I do appreciate changing up the inserts. Quick question: is the text on the dial red or orange? The photos always appear red but looks like a good match here.



Parsedout said:


> View attachment 2777778


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks, the Divers 200m is orange. It's a nice match in person also.


----------



## steinmann (Feb 11, 2012)

Comfy...


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Parsedout said:


> View attachment 2777778


Nice insert mod! Did you change the bezel too or just insert, looks like it has outward slope?


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

Shockwave said:


> Nice insert mod! Did you change the bezel too or just insert, looks like it has outward slope?


Thanks, changed just the insert. It does have a SLIGHT curve to it. If I were to do it again, I'd probably do my best to flatten the insert on a good surface before installing it. As it is, I'm still happy with it.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Parsedout said:


> Thanks, changed just the insert. It does have a SLIGHT curve to it. If I were to do it again, I'd probably do my best to flatten the insert on a good surface before installing it. As it is, I'm still happy with it.


Nah, I like it with that slope, looks nice.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dcfis (Dec 6, 2008)

Ive spent alot of time looking through the thread but havent seen many relatively stock 007/9 with silver sword hands or MM300 hands anyone done this?


----------



## Adcadet (Dec 14, 2013)

Current lineup. Left to right:
SKX007 with Dagaz Apocalypse dial, 6105 hands, flat sapphire crystal on a Strapcode Super Engineer 2. 
Stock SKX171 on a Bonetto Cinturini.
Stock SKX007 on a Crown & Buckle Harbor Long
Stock SKX173 on a NatoStrapCo infanty NATO
SKX009 with a flat sapphire and dagger hands from 10watches.com on a Strapcode Super Jubilee.
Stock SKX009 on a NatoStrapCo red/blue NATO.










"If you can't learn to do something well, learn to enjoy doing it poorly."


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Adcadet said:


> Current lineup. Left to right:
> SKX007 with Dagaz Apocalypse dial, 6105 hands, flat sapphire crystal on a Strapcode Super Engineer 2.
> Stock SKX171 on a Bonetto Cinturini.
> Stock SKX007 on a Crown & Buckle Harbor Long
> ...


I particularly like the first one from the left. May I know what chapter ring are you using on that? Thanks! Oh, and that's one of Murphy's coin edge bezels right?

Mine says hi!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Just in case you guys might concur --

I handled a few Tag watches earlier tonight. I figured out why I didn't like any of them anymore. The edges and corners were uncomfortably sharp, especially when compared to the 009 that I was wearing. 

In the recent past, I would have described the Tags as feeling "precision machined", but not this time. The same watches (I'll bet a Carrera chrono was the exact same one I've seen at this store before) seemed harsh now. 

I was glad to put my 009, and its jubilee bracelet, back on. Like I've said elsewhere, this watch has totally thrown off my future watch plans.


----------



## rikk727 (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## Adcadet (Dec 14, 2013)

deluded said:


> I particularly like the first one from the left. May I know what chapter ring are you using on that? Thanks! Oh, and that's one of Murphy's coin edge bezels right?


Thanks! The chapter ring is matte black from 10watches.com. And yes, that's a Murphy bezel.

Here's the post describing it a little more and with better pictures from Duarte: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/post-your-mods-here-=-246526-341.html#post12325522


----------



## Romulux (Nov 22, 2014)

On black Gnomon NATO. 








I'm considering a Super Jubilee but I guess popping off the fat bars are too much of a pain. I'll just make this 007 the weekender with different NATOs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eingram141 (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

This one started out as a SKX007, but now has a SKX171 dial and day/date, AR sapphire, Murphy bezel, new bezel insert and Oyster bracelet.
Pretty happy with it!

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Adcadet said:


> Thanks! The chapter ring is matte black from 10watches.com. And yes, that's a Murphy bezel.
> 
> Here's the post describing it a little more and with better pictures from Duarte: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/post-your-mods-here-=-246526-341.html#post12325522


Ah, that matt black chapter ring really works! Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

There's two. SKX011J and SKX009J.

Both with Dagaz SuperDome, Murphy Bezel, Dagaz parts.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

steinmann said:


> Comfy...
> 
> View attachment 2786234


how do you scratched the hardlex that way? :O


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

I've actually scratched mine pretty bad before too.
Took pretty good care of it until the first scratch. Then from there on I didn't really bother much.



I've since sent the watch for a complete servicing and replacement of the hardlex though.

Would have loved to put a sapphire crystal on it, but I have no idea what diameter I should get.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boogey Man (Dec 3, 2014)

Is than an SNZG?


----------



## Boogey Man (Dec 3, 2014)

deluded said:


> I've actually scratched mine pretty bad before too.
> Took pretty good care of it until the first scratch. Then from there on I didn't really bother much.
> 
> 
> ...


Is that an SNZG?


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Boogey Man said:


> Is that an SNZG?


It's an SNKF11. My first proper automatic watch and was a gift from my family. It was the only watch I wore for a few years. Until I stumbled upon WUS. And the rest, as they say, is history.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crd (Dec 16, 2014)

Dat lum

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## phil.waters.146 (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## LodeRunner (Feb 17, 2013)

SKX007J on Super Engineer I w/ CrystalTimes domed sapphire


----------



## JAndrewC (Jan 9, 2015)

Found this guy just resting in the grass!


----------



## tipstall (Jun 30, 2014)

JAndrewC said:


> View attachment 2846378
> Found this guy just resting in the grass!


Can I ask which band that is? Looks nice.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

009 today.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Straight from the UPS man's hands and on the wrist....009 with Wabi bezel


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

New 009 arrived today from Japan, pictured with my work-watch 007.


----------



## catanha (Mar 21, 2014)

First time wearing it. Came to make company to my 007.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Need to head to the beach...........


----------



## Bassil (Dec 31, 2014)

This with a 171 dial and 6105 style hands is what I am wanting!!! Just need to find the dial....I have everything else


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Monster.


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

One of these things is not like the others,
One of these things just doesn't belong,
Can you tell which thing is not like the others
By the time I finish my song?


Did you guess which thing was not like the others?
Did you guess which thing just doesn't belong?
If you guessed this one is not like the others,
Then you're absolutely...right!


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

I received my 007 earlier today and very much like it. Looking at the color I would say it's an orange'y red or reddish orange. ;-) All kidding aside it's actually a flexible color for those who parse down to that level of detail; it picks up whatever color is against it so matching NATO's with red or orange accents both work.



Parsedout said:


> Thanks, the Divers 200m is orange. It's a nice match in person also.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

I received my SKX007 this week, about a month ahead of schedule so a nice surprise (ordered via Amazon Canada who fulfilled from a Japanese AD and I was quoted late February/early March delivery). Now on my wrist and I'm impressed. First off, I want to get this out of the way... measurements. I've found it both frustrating and annoying that I can't seem to get a solid answer on the dimensions of this watch. Online it's all over the map and I've seen it in this thread as well. To that end I pulled out the calipers and hopefully this will be of value to others considering this watch:

First, *the case diameter is 42.5mm*. Pure case, no crown, which on this piece is measured across from 9 o'clock to 3 o'clock. I've seen Amazon post it at 46mm (ridiculous), and also 42mm. There are reviews that say it's 41mm and 42mm. For chrissake!

Here is what the calipers say...









They moved off axis slightly as I was trying to angle my phone and hold them in place. But it's 42.5mm. Forty-two point five. Ignore the tape; the thought of metal-on-metal made my skin crawl, the calipers were re-zeroed.

For those who care about the added dimension with the crown, it's 46mm. Personally I regard this as a useless measurement when it comes to watch specs but to each his own. That said, because the crown sits at 4 o'clock it adds less to the overall.









Finally, lug-to-lug is 46mm...









I didn't bother measuring the height as I've seen less variation from 13mm. And given so many opt to wear this watch on a NATO it's a bit less relevant as different straps will have enough variance in thickness to eat up the difference.

I'll post some comparative pictures to the Orient Ray when I get a chance as that was my reference point and I'm sure is for others as well. What I can say is purely anecdotally that extra millimeter over the Ray (or Mako for that matter) along with the steeper bezel edge and deeper dial yield much appreciated extra wrist presence. It's not a large watch by any means, but those little changes help. That said, I felt dirty after holding the stock jubilee bracelet and took it off immediately. Went through a range of NATOs and all looked great but for the day I ended on this Phoenix offering from GasGasBones...









For those who haven't tried the Phoenix straps I would highly encourage it. They have an oddly luxurious feel to them that I can't explain. Anyhoo, next stop is an aftermarket Oyster. And I'll try on some of my rubbers as well... wait, that doesn't sound right.

Those bits aside, some stream-of-consciousness thoughts...


If the Silver Surfer or the T-1000 model Terminator wore watches, this would probably be it. The almost liquid case design is what first attracted me (along with the history). It's a very unique, fluid, organic piece of metal. Having the crown guards flowing gently out of the corner further reinforces that look. The surface edges transition from polished to brushed but very smoothly.
I recall a review that likened the sound and feel of the bezel to a quality combination lock, and I would agree. It has a smooth, soft, yet precise ratchet to it.
The crystal lies flush to the bezel, but it is also chamferred around the edge, which yields a pleasant distortion/reflection along the resulting "channel." You can see that effect on the above photo between the 40/50 minute bezel markers and from noon to 2 o'clock.
I love the depth of the dial and the slightly sloped inner bezel/chapter ring. Rather than a hard edge of blank steel this is a much nicer transition and it serves (somewhat) to maximize the real-estate of the dial. The hour markers are all crisp and the overall legibility is what you would expect. I like the unique shape of the 6/9/12 o'clock markers, and how their needle tips smooth join the hour hand. While the minutes hand may at a glance appear a bit short, it's actually dead nuts as the needle tip just touches the outer edges of the hour markers. And I really like the illusion of the seconds hand with its counterbalance pipped but otherwise black until the axis. Just kinda floats there (and for length the pip just kisses the bottom edge of the 12 o'clock marker.
The day/date window is crisp and shallow, easy to read. Doesn't bother me, but would it kill Seiko (and other brands) to make the damn thing white-on-black? There are no arabics to conflict with here.
Looking down on the wrist again for commentary... damn I like that chamferred crystal edge.
No idea re: accuracy or reserve. As is known this is a meat-and-potatoes movement. It does not hack but the seconds hand does stop when back winding. This is surprising; on the Orient Ray/Mako II this only works when there is little power on the mainspring, otherwise there's too much torque and it keeps driving. The hands wind smoothly and the crown feels good (although a bit of a chore to screw down as it's quite recessed.

Anyway, those are my initial thoughts and I'm sure I'll come up with others.


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

*Oyster Replacement Options
*
Per above I want to get an aftermarket oyster bracelet for the 007. These three below from Strap Code appear to fit the bill with the curve solid end link and minor taper from 22mm to 20mm (there is another version that tapers down to 18mm which I don't like). What I have seemed to figure out is that the only difference between these three options - price aside - is the clasp. I'm curious on thoughts as to one of the other and why, with clasp quality/design being the only apparent discussion point.

*Item No: SS222003B010 (Flip-Lock Diver Clasp, $55.99)*
22mm Brushed Oyster Solid Link 316L Stainless Steel Bracelet for Seiko 007 Diver









*Item No. SS222018B010 (Chamfer Diver's Buckle, $69.99)
*22mm Super Oyster watch band for SEIKO Diver SKX007/009/011, Brushed, Chamfer Di









*Item No. SS222005B010 (Submariner Diver's Clasp, $75.99)
*22mm Super Oyster watch band for SEIKO Diver SKX007/009/011, Solid Submariner Cl









Thanks in advance for your input as I want to get one ordered right away. PS. I'm not a diver if that matters.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mitchjrj, great post. Thanks for the caliper measurements, too.

I don't mind the black-on-white date wheels so much just because I think they balance out the fat 9:00 marker. I've wondered how it would look with a white-on-black day wheel and stay with the white date, but that might be my usual overthinking-ruining-aesthetics problem. 

My only annoyance is that the hands aren't all white. The shapes are fine, and are a significant part of the watch's identity, but because of the polished surfaces they look… I don't know, maybe "fluffy"… over the awesomely legible, high-contrast dial. I wonder how it would look with the same hands painted white.

I really love the case, though, too. It's like a nice river stone, worn smooth after a couple hundred years. Some watches go to the other extreme and feature sharp, crisply-machined surfaces and hard edges, but not this series. And it's not like it's sloppy, either; there are virtually no ripples anywhere like you would find on a cheap cast-metal watch, just consistent curves and tapers. It's really a fantastic case design for an everyday watch.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Mockup with black date...









I've seen pictures of the actual mod but faster to just hit with Photoshop than search. I see where you're coming from, though, with balancing the 9 o'clock. In white it does just that. Good catch. As for the "fluffy" markers I guess that's a danger with painted dabs vs. applied with defined polished edges. These are crisp, though. Under a loupe probably not but to my eyes nothing untoward.

Your reference to a river stone for the case shape is bang on.



BarracksSi said:


> mitchjrj, great post. Thanks for the caliper measurements, too.
> 
> I don't mind the black-on-white date wheels so much just because I think they balance out the fat 9:00 marker. I've wondered how it would look with a white-on-black day wheel and stay with the white date, but that might be my usual overthinking-ruining-aesthetics problem.
> 
> ...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mitchjrj said:


> As for the "fluffy" markers I guess that's a danger with painted dabs vs. applied with defined polished edges. These are crisp, though. Under a loupe probably not but to my eyes nothing untoward.


Ah, I meant the hands, and how the polished, non-lumed edges end up reflecting other things (like the ceiling) instead of defining the hands' borders and needle tips. Think of Rolex Explorer II in white with the black hands, but opposite.

I don't have Photoshop anymore (used to play with it with car photos), but maybe I can find a way to do a mockup.


----------



## kayser2705 (Aug 14, 2014)

Here is mine, with oyster bracelet and aftermarket bezel


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

That bezel is really cool. I could see myself doing that on a 009. Where is this one from? I presume it still rotates, redundant as that may be.



kayser2705 said:


> Here is mine, with oyster bracelet and aftermarket bezel


----------



## kayser2705 (Aug 14, 2014)

Hello, this one is from Murphy Co. and after you install it is no rotation at all.


----------



## kayser2705 (Aug 14, 2014)

mitchjrj said:


> That bezel is really cool. I could see myself doing that on a 009. Where is this one from? I presume it still rotates, redundant as that may be.


This one is from Murphy Co. and no rotation at all after installation


----------



## Boogey Man (Dec 3, 2014)

Maybe the 171 would have been a better option to address your fuzzy hanfs and the colour of date wheel.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Boogey Man said:


> Maybe the 171 would have been a better option to address your fuzzy hanfs and the colour of date wheel.


Maybe, but I really like my 009's bezel, and I kinda like the more plain, utilitarian 007/009 dial better, too.

Just reminds me that there's no "Perfect Watch", although there can always be a "Really Darn Good" one.


----------



## Slonie (Jan 21, 2015)

I love my 007J, but the 171 was always intriguing. All it needs is the 007 bezel and you're good to go. The easiest way to a Poor Man's Marine Master, and it doesn't need anything else (although a hand swap doesn't hurt).

I'm kinda getting the hankering to get another 007 and swap over the hands/dial/movement from a Sumo. Just need to total up the parts and convince myself it's a good idea rather...


----------



## Boogey Man (Dec 3, 2014)

I wasn't too keen on the 171 to start. But now that I have it, I love it. I'm still not convinced that the bezel is perfect and I think I may change it.


----------



## Bassil (Dec 31, 2014)

I have this waiting for a BB tribute dial in gilt with snowflake hands from Dagaz...














It used to look like this....


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Blue or burgundy?



Bassil said:


> I have this waiting for a BB tribute dial in gilt with snowflake hands from Dagaz...
> View attachment 2874289


----------



## Bassil (Dec 31, 2014)

Burgundy I guess. It has the rose colored details and the hands are white.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## tcortinag (Aug 20, 2014)

Received yesterday, very excited, it's a great watch.

Bought from Rakuten at great price and awesome service.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

I know this thread is targeted specifically to the SKX007/009 but I think of it more as the SKX line in general and surprised not more 013 (orange) being shown.


----------



## Bassil (Dec 31, 2014)

Actually the dial is a deep chocolate with rose indices according to Dagaz's site


----------



## Bassil (Dec 31, 2014)

This but with the green insert in a 007 case....


----------



## Negrinovic (Feb 6, 2015)

This is my new toy. Purchased on ebay and received on February 5th 2015. With a Phoenix G10 strap.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Brand NEW SKX009 arrived just minutes ago. Dispensed with the very cheesy and cheap OEM Bracelet and straight onto a Brown NATO for fun. This one is a complete juxtaposition to my earlier this week acquired Wabi Sabi faded bezel 009...


----------



## danfermat (Jan 30, 2015)

tcortinag said:


> Received yesterday, very excited, it's a great watch.
> 
> Bought from Rakuten at great price and awesome service.


Excelente compra! En verdad es un hermoso reloj!
Saludos de otro mexicano!


----------



## Bassil (Dec 31, 2014)

Can anyone who has had one of these Cerakoted tell me what I need to do? There is a place near my house that does this for firearms and such. How do they protect the case and crown threads??


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Yep, that bracelet is awful. I have a tan NATO that also looks good on the 007. I'd like to point out how well that photo captures the chamfered edge of the crystal.



Heljestrand said:


> Brand NEW SKX009 arrived just minutes ago. Dispensed with the very cheesy and cheap OEM Bracelet and straight onto a Brown NATO for fun. This one is a complete juxtaposition to my earlier this week acquired Wabi Sabi faded bezel 009...


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

mitchjrj said:


> Yep, that bracelet is awful. I have a tan NATO that also looks good on the 007. I'd like to point out how well that photo captures the chamfered edge of the crystal.


Far from awful, the factory jubilee is one of the most comfortable...sure it's light weight and the construction method is low budget, there are far worse bracelets out there, far far worse.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

I really dig the stock jubilee bracelet.

My other regularly-worn watch with a bracelet is my Citizen, and it's solid like the Oyster style and doesn't wiggle around. It feels sturdy, which is impressive in a machine-like way. But, the Citizen's bracelet doesn't flex and conform to my wrist like the Seiko jubilee does.

Apples and oranges, really. There are cheaper, nastier bracelets out there in flexible and rigid styles, some on Seiko's cheaper watches. I may try a sturdier bracelet on my 009 sometime if I find a good one at a good price. Or maybe a Super Jubilee for the machined center mini-links, but only if it flexes like the regular jubilee.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

I'll have to give it another go. It was that flexibility that turned me off. That said does it fit with standard spring bars or rattle around? Those fatties are a ..... to take out.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

007 on a Maratac rubber with orange stitch. The the color of the "Diver's 200m" text on the dial is such that it will match red or orange strap accents.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Yeah, it felt super-cheap to me at first, too. I left it on, partly because I couldn't get the springbar out (doesn't help that my springbar tool has a broken tooth), but mostly because I wanted to see how well Seiko's bracelet idea would work for me.

I'm guessing that it would be loose with standard springbars. I think that there are aftermarket fatty bars that have bigger flange gaps that make them easier to remove, though.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks for the tip.



BarracksSi said:


> I think that there are aftermarket fatty bars that have bigger flange gaps that make them easier to remove, though.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mitchjrj said:


> Thanks for the tip.


http://www.10watches.com/apps/webstore/products/category/319315?page=1

I might get a few for myself.


----------



## rwe416 (Mar 9, 2013)

I have one of these and have no problem getting the spring bars out. I use the end with the curve and they come right out.
http://www.amazon.com/Spring-Bar-Tool-Set-5in/dp/B005ZEWGSA


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Bassil said:


> Can anyone who has had one of these Cerakoted tell me what I need to do? There is a place near my house that does this for firearms and such. How do they protect the case and crown threads??


I sent it to him after disassembly by my watch guy in separate plastic bags with instructions on what to coat and care for. He did a brilliant job.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

I have one as well and struggle getting into the notch.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

009.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

mitchjrj said:


> Yep, that bracelet is awful. I have a tan NATO that also looks good on the 007. I'd like to point out how well that photo captures the chamfered edge of the crystal.





Parsedout said:


> Far from awful, the factory jubilee is one of the most comfortable...sure it's light weight and the construction method is low budget, there are far worse bracelets out there, far far worse.





BarracksSi said:


> I really dig the stock jubilee bracelet.
> 
> My other regularly-worn watch with a bracelet is my Citizen, and it's solid like the Oyster style and doesn't wiggle around. It feels sturdy, which is impressive in a machine-like way. But, the Citizen's bracelet doesn't flex and conform to my wrist like the Seiko jubilee does.
> 
> ...


I think the award for the worst bracelet of all time goes to the SNK809 - it often looks nice in photos but it's truly awful in real life :rodekaart


----------



## ElScorcho (Jan 2, 2012)

I've currently got both of my SKXs on rubbers:
















The SKX007 will probably be boack on a NATO by the middle of the week, but I've had trouble finding a NATO that works with the color scheme of the SKX009.


----------



## Bassil (Dec 31, 2014)

If anyone is interested, I have a SKX00x case, back, crown, crystal, new brushed silver chapter ring (Dagaz), new green rollie style milsub insert, and brand new with plastic still on it Seiko oyster bracelet, New never installed Dagaz BB tribute 4:00 dial in black and silver, and 6105 hand set also from Dagaz in silver with C3 lume. All that is needed is your movement. The case back has a little bit of pitting on the inner flat part, but other than that.....it is ready to go with all gaskets. Ready to be assembled into a really nice desk diver! PM if interested.


----------



## Bassil (Dec 31, 2014)

Here it is....also has the movement spacer too.


----------



## Bassil (Dec 31, 2014)

Would make a good base for a hacking, hand winding conversion!


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

TST TUNA fodder there!


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

ElScorcho said:


> I've had trouble finding a NATO that works with the color scheme of the SKX009.


This










Or this










maybe? Pictures lifted off the net.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hyper007 (Jan 22, 2015)

I like #2 better


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Me too. Haha...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FE650-TE300 (Feb 27, 2014)

My 007 mod

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapata


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

deluded said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> ...





hyper007 said:


> I like #2 better





deluded said:


> Me too. Haha...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I think this is one of those times when it's best to resist the urge to match up colours... it's just my opinion, but I reckon Pepsi bezels look really cool on navy (#2 above), grey or even drab olive. To me the Pepsi bezel is enough colour, plus it's got a kind of utilitarian feel that seems to mesh unexpectedly with no-nonsense military colour schemes... Oh wait, I'm totally over thinking it, don't listen to me just buy what you like :-d

None of these are my pics, but threads without pics are just not ok:


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Agree with above that solids are probably the way to go here. Stripes are great demo bringing out smaller accent colors but with something as prominent as this bezel they're just too much. Unless you go for something more subtle.


----------



## JC63 (Jan 28, 2015)

New to me SKX


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

inexpensive watch that wears like a superb milsub.....fun with straps eveyday


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Monster.


----------



## Walton94 (Sep 2, 2014)

Blue leather.


----------



## AmphibCWO (Sep 8, 2014)

My 007 Mod.

Dagaz super dome smoke
Silver chapter ring
White/orange 6105 hands
Red bezel insert.


----------



## Bassil (Dec 31, 2014)

In my previous post about the SKX00x case (with green rollie insert) and bracelet it was needing a movement, dial and hands. Well, I have a BB tribute dial (black and silver) and 6105 hands also silver with C3 lume, all new from Dagaz to go with this project. The only thing needed is your movement!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

007 Tuna...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Cool thing I learned this week about the non-hacking movement:

When traveling and changing time zones, I can continue tracking the accuracy of the watch since the seconds hand doesn't stop.

Okay, sure, I took care to put the minute hand on the hour and wait for the seconds hand to hit "12" (or put the minute hand halfway and push in the crown when the seconds hand hit "30"). But, because it kept running, I was able to maintain the accuracy log on my phone app.

Let's see a Sub do that! Ha!


----------



## Boogey Man (Dec 3, 2014)

There's an app for that??


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Cool thing I learned this week about the non-hacking movement: When traveling and changing time zones, I can continue tracking the accuracy of the watch since the seconds hand doesn't stop...


I had noticed that too. If you are traveling and will need to adjust the hour because of the time zones, it is better to be wearing a watch that does not hack. If your watch hacks, then you need to look at another watch to change the hour; however, if your watch does not hack, it is possible to change the hour without looking at another watch.


----------



## Bassil (Dec 31, 2014)

Can anyone tell me the best way to remove a Murphy bezel? That is very tight between it and the case! Also does the bezel gasket go in the bottom groove as it appears there are two in a Skx bezel and the Murphy?


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

SKX009K "Batman" Mod on NATO


----------



## argya (Dec 17, 2014)

Hi! can an SKX013 owner join in?


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

deluded said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can vouch for the latter combo as I am currently wearing it. A simple navy nato. I think it looks great on the 009. 
The other red white and blue nato looks a little loud IMO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On black iso


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## the4bs (Dec 28, 2014)

Here's mine for Sunday:


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Only problem with the ISO's is they cost almost as much as the SKX!



THG said:


> On black iso


----------



## Tovarisch (Jan 19, 2014)

mitchjrj said:


> Only problem with the ISO's is they cost almost as much as the SKX!


And they require third-party spring bars for the SKX, as I understand it.


----------



## Vannmann (Sep 29, 2014)

Mine...mod


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Tovarisch said:


> And they require third-party spring bars for the SKX, as I understand it.


This is true. You will NOT be able to get a fat spring bar in one. Im not sure why they don't make one available that fits the fat spring bars.


----------



## Steelwrist (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Ordered my new 007 today. Will be my second one, but this one will be modded. Out of all of the watches I've ever had, the 007 has been one of my favorites, hands-down. I regretted selling my last one.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Steelwrist said:


> View attachment 2974234


I just wet myself! 
Great bracelet and pic.


----------



## dcfis (Dec 6, 2008)

ViperGuy said:


> Ordered my new 007 today. Will be my second one, but this one will be modded. Out of all of the watches I've ever had, the 007 has been one of my favorites, hands-down. I regretted selling my last one.


Yes it odds odd isn't it?I got some nice watches but if we were all truthful with ourselves an skx is all anyone could ever need


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

dcfis said:


> Yes it odds odd isn't it?I got some nice watches but if we were all truthful with ourselves an skx is all anyone could ever need


Yup. When I got my 009, I took some photos of it alongside some of my other watches. I had it paired with my dad's old Omega, and thought, "Well, these two cover just about anything for me." I could switch the 009 for the atomic-sync Citizen that my wife bought for me and still be satisfied, though.


----------



## Steelwrist (Feb 7, 2014)

Shockwave said:


> I just wet myself!


Don't worry, WR 200m!

And thanks 

Also, does your name refer to a certain purple robot with one eye?


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Modded today:








Don't worry, I went back and took out that fleck of dust, and sorted out the 15 min lag of the minute hand... but the light was better when I took these photos before I noticed all the problems :-d

I'm happy with the way it turned out, but I already want another one to keep stock this time... or maybe do a more conservative snowflake mod... or even one of those 009s on the blue nato... argh, I reckon I could buy another 5 or 6 of these and it still wouldn't be enough, but I really want to resist the urge and try out a chrono next o|


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Just saw on the bay a seller called seikoetc2014 selling super president endmill with the mm300 clasp...thinking about pulling the trigger but not sure about the fit...what do you guys say?


PS: my wife blames all of you!


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Steelwrist said:


> Don't worry, WR 200m!
> 
> And thanks
> 
> Also, does your name refer to a certain purple robot with one eye?


You bet! I love this watch since I got mine.

No, it actually refers to another popular toy character from the same era. More human. 
Props if you can figure it out.


----------



## Steelwrist (Feb 7, 2014)

Shockwave said:


> You bet! I love this watch since I got mine.
> 
> No, it actually refers to another popular toy character from the same era. More human.
> Props if you can figure it out.


Hm, somewhere deep in the folds of my 80s brain there seems to be a character from G.I. Joe by the same name ... Yeah?

EDIT: There was! The SWAT fella! I forgot about him ...


----------



## eventi (Jan 11, 2015)

It took me a long time to pull the trigger, but after an eBay misstep, I finally ordered my SKX009. Isn't she beautiful?


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Just got my replacement Oyster bracelet from Strapcode (although here is a reference to same product through Amazon, which also has some nice product photos). Strapcode offers different varieties of this bracelet, featuring (as best as I can figure) three different clasps and an option that tapers down to 18mm. I chose the simplest of the clasps with no taper (or at least minimal taper). As is well known here a couple of the highlight features of this bracelet include solid end-links and screwed strap links. I purchased the SKX007 with full expectation that I would replace the stock jubilee with this bracelet. I find the jubilee too flexible for my liking (although I appreciate that translates into the comfort that its proponents rave about), and also prefer the three-section oyster design. This will rotate with a variety of NATO's.

I'm impressed with the fit and finish of this replacement. The brushing is very nice and contrasts against the polished edges. The individual links (solid, of course) fit together nicely with no untoward gaps or wobble that I can notice. The solid end-links could be slightly better integrated into the SKX lugs; they extend just a hair past the ends. But this is not objectionable unless you're looking for it. The clasp is sturdy enough, although I suspect the Chamfer option would be preferable. I just didn't want to spend any more than I had to in the interest of keeping the total watch cost down. The screwed lugs are a revelation, making adjusting the size a snap assuming you have a small technical screwdriver handy. They screw directly into the opposing link, rather than having a doppleganger on the other side which requires another screwdriver to hold and is a real pain. Quite impressed with this. I may end up adding back a link and compensating with the micro adjustments on the clasp as right now it's sitting kind of tight.

Couple of photos for reference. Out of the bag it's taped along the top and bottom to protect, and I was satisfied with its heft.


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Brand new 009 from Seiko3 with DOT Waffle strap from Dagaz. My new favorite watch after my Blumo; )

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

My 007 should be shipping today from Rakuten. Can't wait. I miss my old 007 and this new build will really make it what I want it to be.


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

ViperGuy said:


> This is true. You will NOT be able to get a fat spring bar in one. Im not sure why they don't make one available that fits the fat spring bars.


Try twente(o) I think he's called. Does thinner springbars but with the correct fat ends so they don't move about in the recessed springbar holes. Think he's an aussie -bayer


----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)

Some nice watches in here! I think I've been converted to a Seiko fan, just got my SKX009 in the mail. Now I just have to wait for my oyster bracelet.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

ViperGuy said:


> My 007 should be shipping today from Rakuten. Can't wait. I miss my old 007 and this new build will really make it what I want it to be.


What've you got planned?


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

khd said:


> What've you got planned?


Well, after literally going through every page on this thread, I saw a few pieces that really stood out to me. Don't get me wrong, there's tons of amazing combos done, but this particular look is what I was looking for this time. Below is a pic of the exact watch I'm building. I also already have my next build in mind.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm admittedly not into the watch modding mindset (this would apply to cars as well). And particularly where the homage intent is so obvious, changing the fundamental look of one watch (SKX) to another (Tudor Heritage Black Bay). But I will say this looks stellar, and that after market dial is pretty damn impressive with such substantial applied markers. The "rotor - self winding" text is a bit much, though. But I do dig this.



ViperGuy said:


> Well, after literally going through every page on this thread, I saw a few pieces that really stood out to me. Don't get me wrong, there's tons of amazing combos done, but this particular look is what I was looking for this time. Below is a pic of the exact watch I'm building. I also already have my next build in mind.


----------



## mozatihom (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Running at +- 1-2 seconds a day. I am using a blue nato as I have transferred the original rubber strap to my 6309. I purchased a jubilee bracelet a few weeks ago and that will be my next combo.

Great watch and very versatile

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

New to me this week, and my first 007.


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

Here's my SOXA-mod SKX007, some of you may have seen it on the mod thread, but I thought I'd chuck it in here too ;-)

Hands, dial and bezel insert from Jake B., mesh bracelet from wjean28, domed crystal from crystaltimes. I still need to re-set the glass properly, it's a little bit lopsided so I can't trust it anywhere near water.


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

No matter how many other, more expensive watches I buy, I never stop getting great joy from the SKX007. I even like the cheap, squeaky original bracelet. What a glorious design!


----------



## alexnova (Oct 25, 2013)

Steelwrist said:


> View attachment 2974234


This is one of the best photos I've seen here, great job!
I ordered my 009 yesterday, now I need an orange dial, deciding on OM , skx011 or Aevig Huldra...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Steelwrist said:


> View attachment 2974234


What bracelet is this? Thanks.


----------



## BenDibble (Nov 2, 2014)

mario24601 said:


> What bracelet is this? Thanks.


Looks like the Super Oyster to me.
strapcode Seiko Bands


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

mitchjrj said:


> Just got my replacement Oyster bracelet from Strapcode (although here is a reference to same product through Amazon, which also has some nice product photos). Strapcode offers different varieties of this bracelet, featuring (as best as I can figure) three different clasps and an option that tapers down to 18mm. I chose the simplest of the clasps with no taper (or at least minimal taper). As is well known here a couple of the highlight features of this bracelet include solid end-links and screwed strap links. I purchased the SKX007 with full expectation that I would replace the stock jubilee with this bracelet. I find the jubilee too flexible for my liking (although I appreciate that translates into the comfort that its proponents rave about), and also prefer the three-section oyster design. This will rotate with a variety of NATO's.
> 
> I'm impressed with the fit and finish of this replacement. The brushing is very nice and contrasts against the polished edges. The individual links (solid, of course) fit together nicely with no untoward gaps or wobble that I can notice. The solid end-links could be slightly better integrated into the SKX lugs; they extend just a hair past the ends. But this is not objectionable unless you're looking for it. The clasp is sturdy enough, although I suspect the Chamfer option would be preferable. I just didn't want to spend any more than I had to in the interest of keeping the total watch cost down. The screwed lugs are a revelation, making adjusting the size a snap assuming you have a small technical screwdriver handy. They screw directly into the opposing link, rather than having a doppleganger on the other side which requires another screwdriver to hold and is a real pain. Quite impressed with this. I may end up adding back a link and compensating with the micro adjustments on the clasp as right now it's sitting kind of tight.
> 
> ...


Swung both of my Seiko's onto Strapcodes as soon as I got them last year. Really gives these nice watches a higher end overall "feel", IMHO.










Of the watches I got last year (top row only and thanks to joining this forum!), these guys are faves, even though they cost far less than some of them.


----------



## Steelwrist (Feb 7, 2014)

alexnova said:


> This is one of the best photos I've seen here, great job!


Thank you! I owe it all to the handsome model 



mario24601 said:


> What bracelet is this? Thanks.


It's a cheapish 'bay find: 22mm Curved Stainless Steel Oyster Bracelet Fit Seiko 7S26 SKX007 SKX009 SKX011 | eBay

It doesn't have solid end links but I can easily live with that. It fits perfectly and looks great. I have nothing against the stock Jubilee (which is very comfortable), I just prefer the look of the Oyster style..


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Posted this before but finally got around to doing the one last thing to make this watch my ultimate SKX007.

Teaser... who can tell me what this modification might be?


----------



## trott3r (Jun 26, 2013)

Stock 07k with rubber strap and rubber bands keeping the strap in place


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

My 007 has been sitting at a post office about miles from my house for the last two days. Wtf? It's NOT the post office that delivers to my home, so not sure why it's just sitting there.


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

I like the triple grip and the crown.



Mrwozza70 said:


> Posted this before but finally got around to doing the one last thing to make this watch my ultimate SKX007.
> 
> Teaser... who can tell me what this modification might be?


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Where'd you get the crown and bezel?



Mrwozza70 said:


> Posted this before but finally got around to doing the one last thing to make this watch my ultimate SKX007.
> 
> Teaser... who can tell me what this modification might be?


----------



## Tovarisch (Jan 19, 2014)

trott3r said:


> Stock 07k with rubber strap


Can we stop calling it "rubber"? It has nothing to do with rubber, natural or synthetic: it's Polyurethane (PU), i.e. more or less rigid plastic, and it's pretty horrible.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

These are all parts I've collected along the way.

Crown is signed Seiko SARB059 part
Bezel is a Dagaz Triple-grip
Case has drilled lugs
And now... movement is the superior NE15B (6R15 by any other name). I just did the day wheel conversion on a new movement I had to hand.

It's a special piece to me because of the knowledge, skills (not all mine) and of course dollar that's gone into it


----------



## hawkdriver85 (Jun 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

Mrwozza70 said:


> These are all parts I've collected along the way.
> 
> Crown is signed Seiko SARB059 part
> Bezel is a Dagaz Triple-grip
> ...


Great mods! Liking mine "stock", but what you've done is really neat, love the movement upgrade and drilled lugs especially. Really nice....

As a side note, I have a couple early 70's Seiko 5Actus watches that my mom brought back from Japan circa '71 or so. They were in service for over 20 - 25 years each, then set aside by my father and brother. I got them both, and fired them up last year, and they both ran. Not entirely accurate, but both would run. Shows you something about the robustness of the Seiko movements I think. i did have my Dad's serviced by a local watch repair fellow ($65.00), and it now runs pretty accurately, though I don't really wear it. Gonna have them both redone this year to a bit of a higher level, just for sentimental reasons.

Where some of your higher end watches call for servicing at around 5 years, I believe these Seikos can easily go 10 - 15 (maybe longer?) before anything really has to be done to them. Just a thought....


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

I like your mod very much, the movement swap is great!

How easily does the NE15 fit into the SKX? I presume it's rather like the 4r mods that some people have done, you needed to fit a new crown on the stem, hence the SARB crown? Did you have to replace the crown tube too?


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Picked the 007 up from the PO. Quick and dirty pic.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

I've been really enjoying mine.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Mrwozza70 said:


> These are all parts I've collected along the way.
> 
> Crown is signed Seiko SARB059 part
> Bezel is a Dagaz Triple-grip
> ...


I've been thinking about doing the movement upgrade mod on my 007 for quite a while now.

Would you recommend it? Where did you get the crown, stem and movement from and how much did it cost you? Thanks!


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

deluded said:


> I've been thinking about doing the movement upgrade mod on my 007 for quite a while now.
> 
> Would you recommend it? Where did you get the crown, stem and movement from and how much did it cost you? Thanks!


Do it... you wont look back. You are only adding three parts from 7S26 to the NE15/6R15. Add the crown and stem from a Seiko SARB059 which utilises same movement in same case... And then you are done

Its not a cheap or easy upgrade i suppose, but one that a competent watchmaker could undertake - or a Seiko specialist - if yoj dont fancy DIY. Parts approx $100-150 but hard to source...

It really elevates the humble SKX to a new level.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Mrwozza70 said:


> Do it... you wont look back. You are only adding three parts from 7S26 to the NE15/6R15. Add the crown and stem from a Seiko SARB059 which utilises same movement in same case... And then you are done
> 
> Its not a cheap or easy upgrade i suppose, but one that a competent watchmaker could undertake - or a Seiko specialist - if yoj dont fancy DIY. Parts approx $100-150 but hard to source...
> 
> It really elevates the humble SKX to a new level.


In my case, I could likely forego the day wheel.










Thus making the upgrade even more tempting.

I've got a decent watchsmith who has been helping me with my mods so far. This hobby is really a poison.

I know I don't need it, but yet... 

Anyway, thanks for the info, I guess that's another mod in the pipelines.


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

NE15 movement from cousinsuk costs around £75, finding the crown may be harder..


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

fishfingers said:


> NE15 movement from cousinsuk costs around £75, finding the crown may be harder..


Thanks for the heads up!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mbaddah (Jan 11, 2015)

Picked up my skx007 not long ago and purchased a leat
View attachment 3087618
her strap to go along with it from Crown & Buckle. Very happy with it


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm on a roll... 2nd SKX in a week arrived... this time an 009J b-)


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

fishfingers said:


> NE15 movement from cousinsuk costs around £75, finding the crown may be harder..


With VAT and delivery it's £92.46

Crown can be had from Rob from Monsterwatches...if you're lucky and manage to get him when he has some in stock


----------



## normanparkinson (Dec 18, 2012)

This is my SKX007, modded by Yobokies.


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks for the info JBJ. Dunno if I'd take on a mod like this myself, all I've done so far is a dial/hands/bezel/glass change on an SKX, this might be a bit out of my league!

Does the SARB crown screw onto the tube on an SKX, or do you have to put a new tube in?


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

fishfingers said:


> Thanks for the info JBJ. Dunno if I'd take on a mod like this myself, all I've done so far is a dial/hands/bezel/glass change on an SKX, this might be a bit out of my league!
> 
> Does the SARB crown screw onto the tube on an SKX, or do you have to put a new tube in?


Yes, it's a straight swap...the crown/stem is a single piece item on the SKX, well the SARB059 is too, but it has the correct 6r/4r type stem rather than the 7s type...but otherwise is the same size/stem length/crown thread (plus a nice 'S' engraved as a bonus)

It screws directly onto the SKX case tube.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

@fishfingers

I love pictures in this topic.

There's a Sub Forum for tech questions and a search button for old and frequently asked question!

Please don't be lazy!

Is it possible I find the same crown question every 3 - 4 pages?


----------



## JohannTheTerrible (Aug 5, 2014)

Not my wrist but I really admire this man: Lustmord, the German musician who basically invented the dark ambient genre. He's been doing it forever and his new stuff is still killer. I just saw this photo of his wrist (seems to be one of his most used current photos) and I thought I recognized this watch! After digging up the second photo I'm pretty sure it's a skx007 but correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## cgjane (Feb 10, 2011)

Steelwrist said:


> View attachment 2974234


This pic made me pull the trigger today, with the strapcode super oyster.


----------



## Steelwrist (Feb 7, 2014)

cgjane said:


> This pic made me pull the trigger today, with the strapcode super oyster.


Happy to enable (when talking a fine piece like the 007)!


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using telekinesis.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Close enough :-d


----------



## Spyne (Jun 13, 2014)

Bassil said:


> View attachment 2861345
> This with a 171 dial and 6105 style hands is what I am wanting!!! Just need to find the dial....I have everything else


@Bassil, where would one find that bezel?


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Spyne said:


> @Bassil, where would one find that bezel?


You can get it from Dagaz.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Pic of my 007 next to my new Maratac SR-1. 007 won't stay stock for long. Just waiting for the parts from Dagaz to show up.


----------



## treblarefils (Dec 31, 2014)

Here is my 007 with the strapcode super oyster the 55 dollar version. I might pick up another strapcode to go on my 009 but another style maybe the endmill version or super jubilee. I picked this one up from the Rakuten deal a while back for 129 and added the bracelet for another 60 bucks after. One of my favorite watches I currently own now.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

I really like that Stracode bracelet. I could use a couple more micro adjustments though.


----------



## treblarefils (Dec 31, 2014)

mitchjrj said:


> I really like that Stracode bracelet. I could use a couple more micro adjustments though.


The one i have is the cheapest version. There are more versions with different clasps. 22mm Super Oyster watch band for SEIKO Diver SKX007/009/011, Brushed, Chamfer Di


----------



## cgjane (Feb 10, 2011)

There are different kinds of SC super oyster? I just bought the one that was suggested by Amazon when I added my 007 to my cart.


----------



## darrrrrrrrrr (Mar 30, 2014)

Ordered a Strapcode Super Oyster US$55 and it's on its way to me.

Just wanted to point out a 10% discount code that I managed to use: *WUS2015

===========

2015 STRAPCODE special offer exclusive for WATCHUSEEK members

Enter Coupon Code : WUS2015

ENJOY 10% off
of your purchase throughout www.strapcode.com
(exclude STRAPCODE Gift Coupons)
FREE Ship Worldwide

Promotion until end of Dec 2015

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-2015-watchuseek-member-discount-coupon-strapcode-com-1403642.html*


----------



## treblarefils (Dec 31, 2014)

cgjane said:


> There are different kinds of SC super oyster? I just bought the one that was suggested by Amazon when I added my 007 to my cart.


Super oyster is super oyster but there are many clasp styles. The one you bought is the one that is on my 007 in the pic.


----------



## limatime (Jun 26, 2014)

Vannmann said:


> Mine...mod


Very nice! Could someone tell me where I can source a coin edge bezel and insert like this? I assume Yobokies or Dagaz?


----------



## limatime (Jun 26, 2014)

Sumo in the background looking jealous b-)


----------



## Vannmann (Sep 29, 2014)

limatime said:


> Very nice! Could someone tell me where I can source a coin edge bezel and insert like this? I assume Yobokies or Dagaz?


No, it is a murphy bezel from murphy machine shop. Last I checked they were out of stock


----------



## limatime (Jun 26, 2014)

Vannmann said:


> No, it is a murphy bezel from murphy machine shop. Last I checked they were out of stock


Aww thats a shame. Thanks Vannmann!


----------



## Nicky Ticks (Mar 1, 2015)

Wow all these mods are great! Everyone has done a wonderful job on them. 

Im im staying stock for now.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Literally arrived today. Wore with the rubber for a few hours and switched over to a really smooth C&B leather. I can't believe it took me so long to get an skx on my wrist. It's perfect. I think the 007 is in my future...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllSpadez (Dec 8, 2014)

Typical 007 on Nato. The Murphy Bezel was the last piece of the puzzle...time to MOD!


----------



## cgjane (Feb 10, 2011)

Arrived yesterday with Prime shipping, is the date wheel defaulted to both english and spanish day names?


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

cgjane said:


> Arrived yesterday with Prime shipping, is the date wheel defaulted to both english and spanish day names?


Yes. The date wheel comes in both languages. Once you set in English the watch should continue to display in English. There is a small window where the other language is present (late at night) but it pushes past with no issues.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelwrist (Feb 7, 2014)

You've seen it before but here's my beloved 007 on tour in a cold, cold Germany. I will never get bored with this watch. NEVER!


----------



## narco220 (Aug 25, 2014)

This one is definitely a keeper!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Trying out a Heuerville Mil Green strap on my 17 year old SKX173. The jury is still out.


----------



## alexnova (Oct 25, 2013)

Steelwrist said:


> You've seen it before but here's my beloved 007 on tour in a cold, cold Germany. I will never get bored with this watch. NEVER!
> 
> View attachment 3164730


Another great pic.!
I received my 009 last week, a keeper def., it's been around for so long, wonder why I took so long to get one! It's so slick and cool looking, a true classic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laminads (Nov 4, 2014)

picked up these 2 babies. dial on the MIJ maybe a fake with the banana colored divers 200 text? either way it doesn't bother me. i actually prefer the banana color this way.


----------



## mrjl (Dec 31, 2014)

Hello,

Here is my new SKX009 arrived last week. I've installed a new Super Oyster bracelet from Strapcode and I love the looks very much.


----------



## Steelwrist (Feb 7, 2014)

alexnova said:


> Another great pic.!
> I received my 009 last week, a keeper def., it's been around for so long, wonder why I took so long to get one! It's so slick and cool looking, a true classic!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. Yeah, I had the same feeling when I got the 007; I had no idea what took me so long! The SKX-family is a must-have!


----------



## cgjane (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## alexnova (Oct 25, 2013)

All right... I'm wearing my 009 today, got it on amazon for less than 150.00, came from world order in Japan , in just 4 days.
Made a mistake of ordering the kd version with black dial, I guess not all 009's are blue dialed, so returned that and received the K2 version. Very solid watch, bezel clicks so smoothly... Very satisfied with this purchase, thanks to all of you here.
Was obsessed with mods at first, but this watch looks so clean just the way it is...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

just received the Strapcode Brushed Oyster bracelet!!


----------



## New_World (Nov 5, 2012)

Juanjo_NY said:


> just received the Strapcode Brushed Oyster bracelet!!
> View attachment 3177442


love the bezel and bracelet!
where can I get a bezel like that?
also I dig your signature!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

New_World said:


> love the bezel and bracelet!
> where can I get a bezel like that?
> also I dig your signature!


Dagaz


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

New_World said:


> love the bezel and bracelet!
> where can I get a bezel like that?
> also I dig your signature!


thanks, the bezel is from Yobokies (SeikoBoy) [email protected] Harold


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

alexnova said:


> All right... I'm wearing my 009 today, got it on amazon for less than 150.00, came from world order in Japan , in just 4 days.
> Made a mistake of ordering the kd version with black dial, I guess not all 009's are blue dialed, so returned that and received the K2 version. Very solid watch, bezel clicks so smoothly... Very satisfied with this purchase, thanks to all of you here.
> Was obsessed with mods at first, but this watch looks so clean just the way it is...
> 
> ...


Maybe it's the lighting on the photo but hat face looks blue to me. The 009 is a deep dark navy blue dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexnova (Oct 25, 2013)

You're right, this 009k2 has a blue dial, the 009kd, Japan import has the black dial. I wanted to get a blue one first, so I could get the 007 later.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

alexnova said:


> You're right, this 009k2 has a blue dial, the 009kd, Japan import has the black dial. I wanted to get a blue one first, so I could get the 007 later.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They should be one in the same. I've got a 175, which was the version sold in the US. Half of the pics I take the dial looks black, other half a blue/gray. I used to think there were different versions but found that not to be the case.


----------



## alexnova (Oct 25, 2013)

Well, after reading some reviews about the 009 dial colors, I went ahead and ordered the skx009KD from amazon, which said it has a BLACK dial, I still ordered because it was a "Japan import" version, and thought that amazon description was wrong... After I received the KD version, it was indeed a BLACK dial. So, that's why I returned it and got the K2 version, and it has a very dark blue dial. I always wanted the blue dial from the beginning, but my stubborness and some reviews made me loose a little money and time. 
So, hope this clarifies that the SEIKO SKX009-KD , has indeed a Black dial, when the description says so. Just trying to help future buyers here...


----------



## alexnova (Oct 25, 2013)

Also, I noticed and read that the SKx175 has "made in malasiya" on the bottom , instead of the movement code... Anyways, I'm very happy with my K2 version, sometimes black, sometimes blue, depending on the lighting.
I think these watches have a nice "something" about them, like, "I don't give a damn..", just cool and relaxing? about it , you can wear it with a suit, sportscoat and jeans, or just a t-shirt and shorts with it... just saying...


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

I was unaware the 009 came with a black dial. This is a first.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

The 009 does NOT have a black dial. It IS in fact blue. A very dark blue. If you're reading information somewhere that says it's black, it means the person posting the ad is colorblind. The blue can be difficult to see sometimes, especially in certain lighting, but it truly is blue.


----------



## zorakos (Nov 9, 2012)

hope you guys like my first photo here !


----------



## cgjane (Feb 10, 2011)

EDC for the foreseeable future


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

ViperGuy said:


> The 009 does NOT have a black dial. It IS in fact blue. A very dark blue. If you're reading information somewhere that says it's black, it means the person posting the ad is colorblind. The blue can be difficult to see sometimes, especially in certain lighting, but it truly is blue.


I have to agree! Same watch different lighting.


----------



## alexnova (Oct 25, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> I have to agree! Same watch different lighting.


Ok, ok, you can call me a liar and colorblind... And that no 009 with black dials exist... I'll contact Amazon and world order and tell them they made a mistake, according to a few experts here, lol.
Anywho, this seiko skx009 is badass no matter the color!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Does anyone have a super oyster laying around that they aren't using? I'm looking to buy. Thanks! I do have a post in the WTB section. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nordlander (Mar 3, 2015)

SKX009K


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Ed Brown?



cgjane said:


> EDC for the foreseeable future


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

alexnova said:


> Ok, ok, you can call me a liar and colorblind... And that no 009 with black dials exist... I'll contact Amazon and world order and tell them they made a mistake, according to a few experts here, lol.
> Anywho, this seiko skx009 is badass no matter the color!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree totally! I went through the same thing you went thru though a few months back. Searched and searched for a black dial, and was told they were all blue/gray. Like the fact it can look black as well. Love mine.


----------



## Raymond9010 (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

No need to get upset. We do know watches around here. I don't think anyone called you a liar, nor colorblind. Re-read what we've all said if you think that. Fact is, no 009's come/came with a black dial. It IS blue. And again, lighting plays a big part in what color/hue you see.



alexnova said:


> Ok, ok, you can call me a liar and colorblind... And that no 009 with black dials exist... I'll contact Amazon and world order and tell them they made a mistake, according to a few experts here, lol.
> Anywho, this seiko skx009 is badass no matter the color!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Blue









Black-ish


You all are right, no matter what color you want it to be, it's an awesome piece!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## john_b (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi all,

Just joined the forum and made my first purchase. Looking forward to wearing this little guy


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

007 in full work mode, timing pizza readiness. Also used later this day to make sure homes were not flooded.










Sapphire crystal is imperative to insure visual accuracy, and nato to insure comfort.


----------



## alexnova (Oct 25, 2013)

ViperGuy said:


> No need to get upset. We do know watches around here. I don't think anyone called you a liar, nor colorblind. Re-read what we've all said if you think that. Fact is, no 009's come/came with a black dial. It IS blue. And again, lighting plays a big part in what color/hue you see.


Seiko import Black SKX009KD men's SEIKO watches reimportation overseas model

Product Specifications
Watch Information

Brand, Seller, or Collection Name	Seiko
Model number	SKX009KD
Part Number	SKX009KD
Item Shape	Round
Display Type	Analog
Case diameter	42 millimeters
Case Thickness	12 millimeters
Band width	18 millimeters
Dial color	Black
Special features	Air diving waterproof: 200
Item weight	5.28 Ounces
Movement﻿	Self winding


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

alexnova said:


> Seiko import Black SKX009KD men's SEIKO watches reimportation overseas model
> 
> Product Specifications
> Watch Information
> ...


Weird. All the years I've been on this site and reading it, I've never once seen/read this before. I do apologize then if this is true.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

alexnova said:


> Seiko import Black SKX009KD men's SEIKO watches reimportation overseas model
> 
> Product Specifications
> Watch Information
> ...


Specs also say: Band width 18 millimeters, so unless that refers to width at clasp, it's erroneous. Makes one wonder if all other specs here are accurate as well.


----------



## alexnova (Oct 25, 2013)

Well, that's what I'm trying to tell you guys, I did order that one and the dial was indeed black. That's why I returned it and got the skxk2 which is so blue compared to it.
I alto thought it was a misprint, but still wanted to confirm it, being a Japan model and the manual is all in Japanese...
Anyhow, have a great weekend guys.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexnova (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm not colorblind! I'm not not not... But I ordered this Arvig Huldra in Blue and everybody tells me is not. What you guys think?...lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexnova (Oct 25, 2013)

ViperGuy said:


> Weird. All the years I've been on this site and reading it, I've never once seen/read this before. I do apologize then if this is true.


Thanks buddy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

alexnova said:


> Seiko import Black SKX009KD men's SEIKO watches reimportation overseas model
> 
> Product Specifications
> Watch Information
> ...


On Rakuten-

http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/jackal/item/skx009kd/

















Dial colour: 'Navy black'

More confusion?!?!


----------



## alexnova (Oct 25, 2013)

Yesh, more confusion

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

My head is spinning. Lol


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

alexnova said:


> Yesh, more confusion
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes my previous reply was only to spare you the same thing I had went through. "Navy black" does make you wonder though. Maybe someone is changing the bezel on the 007's to a Pepsi as there may be a demand for for a 009 with an actual black dial.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

alexnova said:


> I'm not colorblind! I'm not not not... But I ordered this Arvig Huldra in Blue and everybody tells me is not. What you guys think?...lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dig your navy blue checked shirt - or is that black?


----------



## cgjane (Feb 10, 2011)

It's not black and blue, its white and gold


----------



## alexnova (Oct 25, 2013)

Hale color said:


> Dig your navy blue checked shirt - or is that black?


My shirt is orange! My watch blue! Hee haa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexnova (Oct 25, 2013)

That dress is blue and black!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gsm909 (Mar 7, 2015)

Also posted in 'post your mods here' thread.
my first Seiko, modified by 'Goonermike', bought through eBay.
SKX007 from October 1997 
Original Dial and Hands replaced with a new **6217 '62MAS' set.
New black Chapter Ring
New Black & Silver 'Submariner' bezel insert 
New Mineral Crystal and Seiko Z22 rubber strap (waiting on new Strapcode Super Oyster)
The dual-finish steel Case has been expertly polished and rebrushed


----------



## JAndrewC (Jan 9, 2015)

Watching the cricket


----------



## alexcswong (Jan 18, 2015)

My first Seiko...


----------



## alexcswong (Jan 18, 2015)

gsm909 said:


> Also posted in 'post your mods here' thread.
> my first Seiko, modified by 'Goonermike', bought through eBay.
> SKX007 from October 1997
> Original Dial and Hands replaced with a new **6217 '62MAS' set.
> ...


Nice mod.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

JAndrewC said:


> View attachment 3216034
> 
> Watching the cricket


Nice watch choice... and also great to see Maxwell smashing it around the place!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Really nice strap. Mind if I ask where you got it?



JAndrewC said:


> View attachment 3216034
> 
> Watching the cricket


----------



## JAndrewC (Jan 9, 2015)

Off ebay. Plugged in "watch strap green 20mm" and it came up. It's actually brown with green stitching, and it brings out the green tinge in the lume in a beautiful way. Would you believe it's a replacement for a Timex Expedition? Only twenty bucks. I had this guy on a Nato for while but the thickness under that bulging case back was too much. Best strap ever.


----------



## cgjane (Feb 10, 2011)

Still the #1, I cant believe I never bought one all these years


----------



## Nicky Ticks (Mar 1, 2015)

007 always seems to be my default watch!


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Just pulled the trigger on a Strapcode Super Oyster. Can't wait. I did the 22/20mm with curved end links. Used the WUS2015 coupon for 10% off. Not bad, $51 shipped for what by most accounts is a great bracelet for the SKX series. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Just got mine last week.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

dantan said:


> Just got mine last week.


Congratulations!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## worm3 (Mar 14, 2014)

Can I ask where you got the stealthy center bezel? It's exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

worm3 said:


> Can I ask where you got the stealthy center bezel? It's exactly what I'm looking for.


It looks pretty similar to this 12hr one from Dagaz... Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD., but I can't see a version with minutes on the webstore? Maybe send them an email?


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

worm3 said:


> Can I ask where you got the stealthy center bezel? It's exactly what I'm looking for.


As mentioned above its one that goes with the Dagaz Superdome crystal, you can buy it as a kit from Dagaz in the crystal section...its a slightly raised/sloped insert that's meets the superdome crystal seamlessly.


----------



## Edgar Sousa (Jan 30, 2015)

my little skx007


----------



## mintyjim (Aug 12, 2014)

Eyyup! Bout time I got round to this! My first Seiko, SKX007J with eBay sub bezel insert and Dagaz white C1 Snowflake hands on Super Solid Jubilee with a Seiko clasp from [email protected] Didn't stay like this for long!


----------



## hyper007 (Jan 22, 2015)

Domed sapphire crystal with blue AR on strapcode super oyster with Seiko divers clasp


----------



## mintyjim (Aug 12, 2014)

mintyjim said:


> Eyyup! Bout time I got round to this! My first Seiko, SKX007J with eBay sub bezel insert and Dagaz white C1 Snowflake hands on Super Solid Jubilee with a Seiko clasp from [email protected] Didn't stay like this for long!


oops, I thought cut'n'paste were inwinsible! This is the evolution of a dive watch...








Then it became: SKX171 dial with Dagaz Chrome C3 Snowflake hands, Yobokies Bubble Boy Domed Sapphire, Big Grip Bezel and Glass Lumed FF Bezel Insert.








And then: swapped to Atlas hands and back to the stock bezel insert.








Then: I sold it and bought a 7548-7000 JDM








Which got the 171 dial with Sea Urchin (SNZF17) hands:








Now wearing a Yobokies Big Number bezel insert and flat blue tint Sapphire crystal on a Strapcode Super Oyster.








Next to my 7548-7040 Hybrid Quartz (which currently has the Atlas hands over the original 7548 dial with the Solid Jubilee much more in keeping!).








I'm having a bit of a break from modding now...it's called a good night's sleep!


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## mintyjim (Aug 12, 2014)

Blimey, the photos are a bit on the large side.


----------



## Nicky Ticks (Mar 1, 2015)

Got home from work and changed to the 007.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Higs said:


>


That's a subtle yet eye-catching mod. And the red stitching on the strap goes very well with the seconds hand! Good one!


----------



## Nordlander (Mar 3, 2015)

Seiko SKX009K on Flickr


Seiko SKX009K on Flickr


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Nordlander said:


> Seiko SKX009K on Flickr
> 
> 
> Seiko SKX009K on Flickr


That blue and red NATO looks awesome. Do you recall what brand/where you picked it up?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nordlander (Mar 3, 2015)

Ottski44 said:


> That blue and red NATO looks awesome. Do you recall what brand/where you picked it up?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got it from eBay from this seller. Pretty decent quality for only $5. Red Blue Stripes Replacement Nylon Military Wrist Watch Band Strap 22mm Em 01 | eBay


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks! I'll check it out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Yet another : P ... this time a SKX007J (with a super jubilee). I like.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

I think this is a 4th one..and I will keep this one. Loving it.

not loving rubber-already ordered Obris Morgan isofrane and President bracelet

SKX007J...


simplest, no bulls***, ISO rated diver with classic looks.

they have not changed a design since 7002-s in 70-ies - if it aint broken dont fix it.

movement is like AK47 - works in mud and sand. theyre really foolproof and robust.

great lume - it is not modern "nuclear-NSA-can see you from satellite-seikomonsterbenchmark" lume..but it glows.

modding possibilities - endless.

my 2c...


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

23 Jewel xx15 powered SKX007 heaven


----------



## hyper007 (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## czcivic (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## Fujoor (Nov 4, 2014)

The skx is a beautiful watch


----------



## gslaskin (Aug 2, 2008)

My latest Project Patina SKX007


----------



## mav66 (Sep 1, 2008)

gslaskin said:


> My latest Project Patina SKX007


I like that a lot. Do you mind me asking what process you used to age this?


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Has anyone here put a SKX on a bund strap?


----------



## Nicky Ticks (Mar 1, 2015)

Just did a strap swap to my ISO


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Can I play with my SKX171 ???


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

On Strapcode Endmill. I'm a bracelet guy, but am on a quest for a high quality Admiralty Gray NATO strap. Color accuracy, durability and length (12" not 11") are all important. Any thoughts?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luth_ukail (Jun 23, 2014)

Froze test a SKX007J. 














yes im bored.


----------



## The_Judge (Jan 27, 2015)

Bond Zulu 007


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

broonzbane said:


> View attachment 3317138
> 
> 
> On Strapcode Endmill. I'm a bracelet guy, but am on a quest for a high quality Admiralty Gray NATO strap. Color accuracy, durability and length (12" not 11") are all important. Any thoughts?
> ...


I'm not sure which of the 50 shades qualifies as "admiralty", but natostrapsco.com has _bucketloads _of different grey NATOs: The NATO Strap Co. - All Watch Straps

I've purchased from them previously and been happy with the straps, plus you get discounts for buying more than one, or using the code WUS


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

I can't decide if I like the SKX009 on the leather or strapcode super oyster better. Thoughts?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Ottski44 said:


> I can't decide if I like the SKX009 on the leather or strapcode super oyster better. Thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Such a versatile piece, both look great but oyster for the long haul IMO.


----------



## BenDibble (Nov 2, 2014)

Ottski44 said:


> I can't decide if I like the SKX009 on the leather or strapcode super oyster better. Thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am partial to the SSO. Such a solid bracelet and no concern over water resistance. Much more versatile and clean looking.


----------



## trott3r (Jun 26, 2013)

I dont think the tan strap works with the colourful bezel IMO


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Riddle (Jan 9, 2011)

today is my day off and i have errands to run but i hung around just in case my new strap showed up in the mail and sure enough it did! strap code super oyster on my 007


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Riddle said:


> today is my day off and i have errands to run but i hung around just in case my new strap showed up in the mail and sure enough it did! strap code super oyster on my 007


Did you have a tough time with the install?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddle (Jan 9, 2011)

i didnt do the watch mod work if thats what your asking about, forum member "crappysurfer" did. i just put the bracelet on:-d


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

I was talking about the bracelet. Mine was a pain until I figured out the trick. First time ever putting an aftermarket bracelet on a watch. I'm still learning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrsmith_21 (Mar 19, 2015)

Hey everyone! First post here but I've been lurking a few weeks. I mentioned to my dad that I wanted a watch and he gave me his old SKX173 to try out (which is awesome because that's what I was wanting). I ordered a oyster bracelet for it off Amazon, it said it was a strapcode when buying it but it showed up and came in a miltat bag and is stamped miltat...not sure what happened there but it looks and fits good either way. Here's a pic.


----------



## C_Daly (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## C_Daly (Mar 19, 2015)

Nice one, Mr. Smith


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

SKX007 steering wheel shot. 

Sorry for the poor picture quality.


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

jrsmith_21 said:


> Hey everyone! First post here but I've been lurking a few weeks. I mentioned to my dad that I wanted a watch and he gave me his old SKX173 to try out (which is awesome because that's what I was wanting). I ordered a oyster bracelet for it off Amazon, it said it was a strapcode when buying it but it showed up and came in a miltat bag and is stamped miltat...not sure what happened there but it looks and fits good either way. Here's a pic.


Ordered a navy blue strapcode NATO for my 009 from Amazon and got a miltat bag as well.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Ottski44 said:


> I can't decide if I like the SKX009 on the leather or strapcode super oyster better. Thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Much prefer the bracelet. Not sure leather is for the 007/009. I am open to being proven wrong, however judging by all the pics I have viewed, it's either nato or bracelet in my books.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks for weighing in guys, I am really leaning towards the SSO to stay on my 009 for good. It's a great look and feel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicolas21000 (Mar 19, 2015)

Here's mine.
waiting for a Navy Blue Nato strap in a couple of days...
Hagwe.


----------



## felipefuda (Aug 2, 2013)

My first seiko.....

Very happy with it!!!!!

Bought it used, but in great condition.....

The bezel is 92 clicks, instead of 120. Is this normal?!?!

Enviado de meu RAZR HD usando Tapatalk


----------



## Riddle (Jan 9, 2011)

Ottski44 said:


> I was talking about the bracelet. Mine was a pain until I figured out the trick. First time ever putting an aftermarket bracelet on a watch. I'm still learning.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


one thing i noticed after i put it on was the endlinks have screws in them- so i could have taken the screws out, removed most of the bracelet, and then just put the endlinks on by themselves. then reattach the rest of the bracelet. its easy to do anyway, just dont ask me to do it quickly- the spring bars can smell fear


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Riddle said:


> one thing i noticed after i put it on was the endlinks have screws in them- so i could have taken the screws out, removed most of the bracelet, and then just put the endlinks on by themselves. then reattach the rest of the bracelet. its easy to do anyway, just dont ask me to do it quickly- the spring bars can smell fear


Lol. True. The SSO/009 combo has grown on me. I haven't taken it off all week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mozatihom (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

mozatihom said:


>


I like the look on the leather.


----------



## mozatihom (Sep 22, 2014)

mitchjrj said:


> I like the look on the leather.


Thanks. It's a Melbourne Watch Company Hawthorn tan leather strap. Here's a few more pics:


----------



## kloubik (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## khmak (Apr 29, 2012)

Skx007 with 6r15 movement, mounted on sbbn015 bracelet.

Best combination imo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

kloubik said:


> View attachment 3365106
> 
> 
> View attachment 3365114


Fantastic picture!


----------



## aspanol (Nov 9, 2012)

My 007 with custom watch strap.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

aspanol, what's on the day wheel? I've never seen a blank red square in that place before.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

khmak said:


> Skx007 with 6r15 movement, mounted on sbbn015 bracelet.
> 
> Best combination imo.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It seems like the 6R15 mod is getting more popular lately. I'm planning one of my own once Rob has stocks for the movement and crown. Looking forward to it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 123robert (Nov 26, 2013)

Took my SKX009 Into a foray into the countryside.
Obviously I couldn't go without taking his older brother,Seiko 6309 blue dial with Strapcode 22mm-20mm bracelet...;-)


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

joey79 said:


> Much prefer the bracelet. Not sure leather is for the 007/009. I am open to being proven wrong, however judging by all the pics I have viewed, it's either nato or bracelet in my books.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some leather looks good. Also like the maratec composite strap.


----------



## aspanol (Nov 9, 2012)

joey79 said:


> Much prefer the bracelet. Not sure leather is for the 007/009. I am open to being proven wrong, however judging by all the pics I have viewed, it's either nato or bracelet in my books.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hopefully this pictures will be able to change your mind!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

007 on Super Oyster. Still waiting for my parts from Dagaz so I can complete this damn build.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

aspanol said:


> Hopefully this pictures will be able to change your mind!
> 
> View attachment 3380706
> 
> View attachment 3380722


I'll admit I don't mind the 007 on that black leather strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

Trying it out on a leather Zulu


----------



## aspanol (Nov 9, 2012)

joey79 said:


> I'll admit I don't mind the 007 on that black leather strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad that i could change your mind.

Heres another photo!


----------



## col (Oct 20, 2006)

my two

the new sapphire with bead balsting, and my 18 year old trusty daily beater...love it, faded and mottled, patina'd and textured.

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?res...authkey=!ALEZ770nGbmkBnw&v=3&ithint=photo,jpg

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?res...authkey=!ANx-T3kL7MJ_PO0&v=3&ithint=photo,jpg


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

aspanol said:


> Glad that i could change your mind.
> 
> Heres another photo!
> 
> View attachment 3411466


Definitely think the black goes better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)




----------



## nicolas21000 (Mar 19, 2015)

Love this watch!!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

FWIW, over the past two months, my 009 was more accurate than the quartz clock in my car. Granted, that's not saying too much, because I had to advance the car clock by three minutes when I came back from my seven-week trip. But still…


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

My new SXK009, Im so glad to finally be in the SKX club!! 
you guys have some insanely beautiful SKX Mods! maybe one day ill be brave enough, but for now im just happy and proud to wear my 009!


----------



## Narf CC (Nov 12, 2013)

009...


----------



## felipefuda (Aug 2, 2013)

Enviado de meu RAZR HD usando Tapatalk


----------



## jur24 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

Trying it on another new leather Zulu


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

felipefuda said:


> Enviado de meu RAZR HD usando Tapatalk


Cristo Rei? Very nice view.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

oo9 on bracelet!


----------



## Di3gors (Feb 1, 2015)

My new 009


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## felipefuda (Aug 2, 2013)

joey79 said:


> Cristo Rei? Very nice view.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, its the view from christ the redeemer statue in rio......my second visit here, extremely beautifull city!!!!!!!

Enviado de meu RAZR HD usando Tapatalk


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

felipefuda said:


> Yes, its the view from christ the redeemer statue in rio......my second visit here, extremely beautifull city!!!!!!!
> 
> Enviado de meu RAZR HD usando Tapatalk


Yes been there once. Amazing place. Not a bad watch either!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

My skx009 with super oyster.


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

Juanjo_NY said:


> oo9 on bracelet!
> View attachment 3440690


Very nice. I like the clean bezel.


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

My homage to the 50th anniversary diver. Otherwise, all stock.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

captaincaveman79 said:


> My homage to the 50th anniversary diver. Otherwise, all stock.
> 
> View attachment 3449098


It's kind of hard to tell, but here's my SKX007 with a Yobokies green sub bezel and insert. Mine says, "Hi."


----------



## Jeremiah Gatbonton (Aug 12, 2014)

Currently on Isofrane/dragonshroud combo


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Jeremiah Gatbonton said:


> Currently on Isofrane/dragonshroud combo


I like it. Kind of Arnie without the digital panel/emperor tuna.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

I see your bezel has the sub style numbers. How's the lume on your pearl? Mine came from precison tools on eBay and the lume is bright for about one minute and then quickly fades.



EXCALIBUR1 said:


> It's kind of hard to tell, but here's my SKX007 with a Yobokies green sub bezel and insert. Mine says, "Hi."
> View attachment 3454482


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

One of my skx divers with a dragon shroud.


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

CWBYTYME said:


> One of my skx divers with a dragon shroud.
> View attachment 3460730


Yep think I'm gonna pick one of those up. Looks sharp!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Just got my first 007 (used) today.

Is the square lume and split 12 mean anything? All the 007s I've seen lately are rounded lumes.


----------



## bonatno (Feb 28, 2015)

I think that's a skx173


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

bonatno said:


> I think that's a skx173


My last 5 minutes of research said you are right. Thanks!


----------



## bonatno (Feb 28, 2015)

The skx173 is a fine watch and is very similar to the skx007. I believe that they are made in Japan making the 173 more valuable and expensive then the 007k.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

The dial on this one says Malaysia. On back is 7s26-0028

I like the watch regardless of the details, but it's always fun to know.


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

bonatno said:


> The skx173 is a fine watch and is very similar to the skx007. I believe that they are made in Japan making the 173 more valuable and expensive then the 007k.


I believe the same watch-different dial face


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

BRad704 said:


> Just got my first 007 (used) today.
> 
> Is the square lume and split 12 mean anything? All the 007s I've seen lately are rounded lumes.


Flying meatball!!! Awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

EXCALIBUR1 said:


> It's kind of hard to tell, but here's my SKX007 with a Yobokies green sub bezel and insert. Mine says, "Hi."
> View attachment 3454482


Love the insert! Is it the stock bezel or a custom bezel?


----------



## southwade (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi. I'm new here.


----------



## southwade (Mar 26, 2015)

captaincaveman79 said:


> My homage to the 50th anniversary diver. Otherwise, all stock.
> 
> View attachment 3449098


I need this in my life. Details please!


----------



## Swans21 (Jan 20, 2012)

SKX173 is the North American market version of the SKX007, with the different face (most notably, the square markers, and the different marker at 12 o'clock).

SKX173 says "Malaysia" on the face. For the SKX007's, the "J" model says "Made in Japan" and "21 jewels", while the "K" version does not. Seiko only says the J/K refers to sales market the watch is sold in. People pay more for the "Made in Japan", because they think it implies greater quality, but debates rage as to what that actually means (does it mean movement made in Japan, that the watch was cased in Japan, or just that it was made at a plant managed by Japanese management?)


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Shockwave said:


> Love the insert! Is it the stock bezel or a custom bezel?


Thanks for your kind words. It's a Yobokies green sub bezel insert in a brand new OEM SKX007 bezel.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

captaincaveman79 said:


> I see your bezel has the sub style numbers. How's the lume on your pearl? Mine came from precison tools on eBay and the lume is bright for about one minute and then quickly fades.


The bezel pip is lumed, but not as bright or long lasting as the lumed dial markers and hands.


----------



## ObliviouslyAware (Mar 27, 2015)

It's amazing this thread is still going strong after 5 years.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

ObliviouslyAware said:


> It's amazing this thread is still going strong after 5 years.


Classic watch, cult following.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Swans21 said:


> SKX173 is the North American market version of the SKX007, with the different face (most notably, the square markers, and the different marker at 12 o'clock).
> 
> SKX173 says "Malaysia" on the face. For the SKX007's, the "J" model says "Made in Japan" and "21 jewels", while the "K" version does not. Seiko only says the J/K refers to sales market the watch is sold in. People pay more for the "Made in Japan", because they think it implies greater quality, but debates rage as to what that actually means (does it mean movement made in Japan, that the watch was cased in Japan, or just that it was made at a plant managed by Japanese management?)


Based on all that, I'm assuming parts can interchange....


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

EXCALIBUR1 said:


> Thanks for your kind words. It's a Yobokies green sub bezel insert in a brand new OEM SKX007 bezel.
> 
> View attachment 3468490


Does that bracelet taper, or is that an optical illusion? Which bracelet is that? Looks good.


----------



## mikethebike67 (Jun 30, 2013)

khmak said:


> Skx007 with 6r15 movement, mounted on sbbn015 bracelet.
> 
> Best combination imo.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do you get the day function with 6R15 movement?


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

copperjohn said:


> Does that bracelet taper, or is that an optical illusion? Which bracelet is that? Looks good.


It's a Watchadoo 22mm Heavy Steel Watch Band Bracelet. It's 22mm wide tapering slightly starting with the first two links connected to the end links. After that, the bracelet is 20mm wide throughout. I originally bought the Watchadoo polished. After a while, I felt it was too bling, so I hand brushed it with a Scotch Brite pad to give it the brushed look you see now.


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

southwade said:


> I need this in my life. Details please!


It's available from seller precison tools on eBay. Paid all of 12 bucks including shipping.


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

My first serious mod. We shall see how the next one goes...

+10watches for the hands, domed sapphire crystal, countdown bezel insert, aluminum chapter ring, and clear caseback
+Motor City Watch Works for the dial -- I had to find a custom day/date dial, which was not easy
+Strapcode for the strap (couldn't find a good Maratac, but this works just as well)


----------



## Fujoor (Nov 4, 2014)

Not sure if I have posted these before, but I think i captured the skx in a nice way here. It's from my vacation some months ago.


----------



## southwade (Mar 26, 2015)

captaincaveman79 said:


> It's available from seller precison tools on eBay. Paid all of 12 bucks including shipping.


Found it. Thanks.

0444B Dark Green Color Bezel Insert for 7S26 Scuba Diver SKX 007 009 Parts | eBay


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Hardscrabbler said:


> View attachment 3479314
> View attachment 3479322
> View attachment 3479330
> 
> ...


How do you find this strap or the maratac composite for odour? Are they similar to a rubber strap that don't hold or absorb odours as much? 
I like the look of these straps


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Hardscrabbler said:


> View attachment 3479314
> View attachment 3479322
> View attachment 3479330
> 
> ...


That is an amazing Mod!! I love everything about it! I have never seen a countdown and count up bezel insert before, And now I want one! The dual cutout for the day date is very cool. I also love the 2 tone lume, the dial, and the chapter ring. 
the display back is a bonus, that red second hand is Bad Ass! the only thing I would change if it was mine, is prob put it on a SS bracelet of some kind. (I love SS bracelets).
is it still 200m WR? also do you sell Mods after you do them? 
Kudo's! great job!


----------



## NutmegInPajamas (Feb 2, 2015)

the newest member of my family


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Shockwave said:


> How do you find this strap or the maratac composite for odour? Are they similar to a rubber strap that don't hold or absorb odours as much?
> I like the look of these straps


Shockwave,

I've never had an odor issue with a composite band. They are textured but are non-permeable, so the band will not absorb sweat or other materials that might start to stink. In addition, the band hugs my wrist without leaving a gap for residue or dirt to collect. I love the stock Z22 band, but the accordion folds on it and others like it start to smell when on my wrist for a few days. Of course, both the composite and stock Z22 band are easily cleaned.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

PowerChucker said:


> That is an amazing Mod!! I love everything about it! I have never seen a countdown and count up bezel insert before, And now I want one! The dual cutout for the day date is very cool. I also love the 2 tone lume, the dial, and the chapter ring.
> the display back is a bonus, that red second hand is Bad Ass! the only thing I would change if it was mine, is prob put it on a SS bracelet of some kind. (I love SS bracelets).
> is it still 200m WR? also do you sell Mods after you do them?
> Kudo's! great job!


Powerchucker,

Thank you for the kind words. Positive feedback from one's peers is always nice. Regarding your questions, I'm not sure what the WR is now. I'm positive the addition of the domed sapphire crystal made its face more scratch resistant, but I'm less certain about the WR of the hardlex caseback compared to the stock stainless caseback. I've read several posts where folks said they swapped out the hardlex caseback before diving because they were worried, but have not seen any data. I never descend below 30 meters, so I'm willing to take the risk on my next dive.

I don't currently sell my work, but don't be surprised if I offer this or another customized SKX for sale so that I might feed my growing watch modding addiction


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Swans21 said:


> SKX173 is the North American market version of the SKX007, with the different face (most notably, the square markers, and the different marker at 12 o'clock).
> 
> SKX173 says "Malaysia" on the face. For the SKX007's, the "J" model says "Made in Japan" and "21 jewels", while the "K" version does not. Seiko only says the J/K refers to sales market the watch is sold in. People pay more for the "Made in Japan", because they think it implies greater quality, but debates rage as to what that actually means (does it mean movement made in Japan, that the watch was cased in Japan, or just that it was made at a plant managed by Japanese management?)


I personally bought the J because of the extra line in the dial. I like it a bit more...great watch in any form J or K.









This thread is a great threat to my bank account!


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

Back on the stock Jubilee for the time being


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

CWBYTYME said:


> One of my skx divers with a dragon shroud.
> View attachment 3460730


Very cool mate, ive got one on order, really looking forward to getting it on my 007 which ive never been able to wear because i find it really small, these shrouds are a great idea imo, he is now selling olive ones too and will have more colours coming out in the future it says on his site.
cheers


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

Wearing the SKX007 LV again.


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Just got a shroud in for my 007 - got another black SS dive watch (Boschett Harpoon) coming tomorrow for my bday and figured that two normal black dial SS divers was overkill. Also, the Harpoon took the place of a planned Tuna purchase that I was flip-flopping over so now I get the best of both worlds.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

KJRye said:


> Back on the stock Jubilee for the time being
> 
> View attachment 3495338


I purchased Pepsi on rubber a while back as I wasn't sure about jubilee. I grew to like it more and more. Picked one up and look forward to sizing and replacing the rubber soon. Nice shot btw.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

Smitten!


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Haven't shared this in a while...


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

SKX171


----------



## southwade (Mar 26, 2015)

captaincaveman79 said:


> Wearing the SKX007 LV again.
> 
> View attachment 3498210


I love that green!


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

A very Good Friday...


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

SKXA53 and SKX007


----------



## panabaruk (Mar 16, 2015)

PYLTN said:


> View attachment 3505250
> 
> 
> Smitten!


great blue [email protected]


----------



## waitaminute (Aug 24, 2014)

SKX009 on Grey Nato 20mm.


----------



## waitaminute (Aug 24, 2014)

Skx009 "Pepsi" on Grey Nato 20mm. (you can see the spring bars).


----------



## sandymcg (Dec 16, 2012)

My new SKX009. I saw this on Rakuten for only $110, and at that price it seemed just rude not to buy it, even though the seller was a complete unknown to me.

In practice, the purchase worked out fine - postage was $12, and the watch showed up in two weeks. As it turns out, I seem to have lucked out in the SKX lottery - chapter ring alignment, etc is perfect, and accuracy seem to be about -5 seconds per day. That's not as good as my ETA based watches, but still plenty good enough for me.

The one thing I did do was to change the strap - the stock rubber strap was way too long, but I had this strap lying around anyway, and the stitching is a good match to the SKX009's bezel.


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

Wow are 009s going for that little now on Rakuten? Might have to take adavantage of the weak yen and add one to the collection.

Here's my 007 on a super oyster and MM300 clasp. This is fast becoming my go anywhere / do anything watch.

The ratchet clasp comes in handy daily when you're bored at work and need a distraction. Click, click, click....


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

About as close to diving as I'll get for some time.


----------



## MartinR01 (Feb 15, 2014)

My seiko skx009 after having it TST modified ...


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

Just received this one today and love it in person. After so many years my OM has some Seiko-Dive company. Everything seems to be on point; even the chapter ring is pretty darn close. I'm definitely pleased for the price. We'll see how well it runs.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

rts9364 said:


> Just received this one today and love it in person. After so many years my OM has some Seiko-Dive company. Everything seems to be on point; even the chapter ring is pretty darn close. I'm definitely pleased for the price. We'll see how well it runs.


Congratulations on the new addition. Wear it in good health!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SPEC-01 (May 13, 2009)

Kyiku said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=575030&d=1323506960"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one is beautiful!


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Alex528 (Mar 19, 2015)

After reading through EVERY page of this thread (twice), I finally have something to add. Here's my fresh out the box SKX007K2, bought from another Watchuseek user. I am so incredibly pleased, and I can tell why you all rave over this watch. Thank you all for helping me choose to buy it.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*"All I wanted was a PEPSI, just one PEPSI"....
*


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

captaincaveman79 said:


> Wow are 009s going for that little now on Rakuten? Might have to take adavantage of the weak yen and add one to the collection.
> 
> Here's my 007 on a super oyster and MM300 clasp. This is fast becoming my go anywhere / do anything watch.
> 
> ...


Does the MM300 clasp fit the tappered strapcode Endmill? thanks bro

This thread is a great threat to my bank account!


----------



## Bassil (Dec 31, 2014)

Here is my take on a 007 "BB Dress Tribute" on a black leather band......


----------



## Bassil (Dec 31, 2014)

On the wrist....


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Dragonshroud and Obris Morgan strap.

Sent from my iPhone because I'm fancy.


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

JRMARTINS said:


> Does the MM300 clasp fit the tappered strapcode Endmill? thanks bro
> 
> This thread is a great threat to my bank account!


It will so long as the end links taper to 18mm. I have an endmill (20/18mm) for my Sumo and can attest that the MM clasp fit this bracelet without issue so I don't see why it wouldn't fit the 22/18mm version Strapcode makes for the 007 case.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

JRMARTINS said:


> Does the MM300 clasp fit the tappered strapcode Endmill? thanks bro
> 
> This thread is a great threat to my bank account!


I can confirm that yes it does.


----------



## tomikoran2 (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## laminads (Nov 4, 2014)

Dagaz snowflake mod


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SKX007 and 171 with new bezel and insert


----------



## nek (Apr 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

captaincaveman79 said:


> It will so long as the end links taper to 18mm. I have an endmill (20/18mm) for my Sumo and can attest that the MM clasp fit this bracelet without issue so I don't see why it wouldn't fit the 22/18mm version Strapcode makes for the 007 case.


Thanks bro

This thread is a great threat to my bank account!


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> I can confirm that yes it does.
> 
> View attachment 3587034


looks good...Will have to get a MM clasp! Thanks bro

This thread is a great threat to my bank account!


----------



## southwade (Mar 26, 2015)

Strapcode Super Oyster Bracelet on a SKX007. I have a green bezel on the way from Hong Kong. Just waiting for it to show up.

EDIT: Holy moly my watch is dirty and smudgey.

EDIT 2: This is the Super Oyster 2


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Finally I have my perfect SKX. Applied indices, black wheel date, newly installed NOS Z199 bracelet. Just what I wanted, all OEM! Most comfortable bracelet ever. The all Brushed solid links with nice taper give it the perfect look I'd been wanting.


----------



## Tim_A (May 19, 2014)

BB style midnight blue bezel from Dagaz. What do you think guys, too blond?


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Couple new strap options for the 007. First is a cheap silicon with curved lug for that integrated look. Works well enough, comfortable...



And a black on black Maratac.


----------



## smellmyface (Mar 10, 2015)

SKX007J on a Strapcode Oyster. Had it a week and I'm obsessed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

southwade said:


> Strapcode Super Oyster Bracelet on a SKX007. I have a green bezel on the way from Hong Kong. Just waiting for it to show up.
> 
> EDIT: Holy moly my watch is dirty and smudgey.


Your endlinks look very different from my strapcode SO...are they the stock ones?

This thread is a great threat to my bank account!


----------



## AllSpadez (Dec 8, 2014)

The Daily Beater


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

Another modded SKX007 says hi


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Seen this combo somewhere on this forum and had to have it. 
Murphy's bezel + Dagaz insert.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Giorgio Versace (Mar 15, 2015)

I really like this Skx009j1. I took this one instead of the 007 thanks to the blue/gray dial, which will add a vintage look when you insert a black bezel.


----------



## Greek (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## financialwar (Apr 12, 2015)

I think it's so ugly as an outsider.


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

financialwar said:


> I think it's so ugly as an outsider.


Thanks for your insightful contribution. So you joined a watch forum why?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

financialwar said:


> I think it's so ugly as an outsider.


That's what all the outsiders say.
dP


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

Got some natos/zulus in the mail yesterday, so I was able to ditch the stock rubber. So. Much. Better.


----------



## southwade (Mar 26, 2015)

JRMARTINS said:


> Your endlinks look very different from my strapcode SO...are they the stock ones?
> 
> This thread is a great threat to my bank account!


Yes; stock. Mine is the Super Oyster Type II.

Is your's a Type I?

Here's the link to the one I purchased: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005K64ZXW/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## effers (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

southwade said:


> Yes; stock. Mine is the Super Oyster Type II.
> 
> Is your's a Type I?
> 
> Here's the link to the one I purchased: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005K64ZXW/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Mine is a type I, couldn't figure out the difference by the photos when I got mine. Thanks for the info bro!

This thread is a great threat to my bank account!


----------



## tomikoran2 (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## Janesy B (Jan 31, 2015)

Super Jubilee on the way but on RAF style NATO straps for now.


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

whitestripes said:


> Check out this absolutely beautiful SKX007J shot on a president bracelet (photo credit goes to biffhooper over at TZ)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic picture!


----------



## ribbit (Dec 25, 2014)

Agreed. My favourite skx combination. Perfect picture


----------



## dcfis (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Received green nato with PVD hardware today, nothing new for some members here, but I don't know why I waited so long 

Love how it sits on the wrist... Now I need them in few diffrent colors, definetly in black, grey and orange.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Pimped up SKX007 coming from my good friend Jelliottz









Sent from my magic brick


----------



## andy0drew (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

No 007 today but a close relative


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

andy0drew said:


>


Great bezel!

"www.watchier.com"


----------



## nikonnut (Feb 21, 2015)

My new 007 on a super oyster type II. I love this watch to the point of ignoring my others. Just an amazing piece of engineering!


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

My 009 on a new Zuludiver with PVD loops.










This is the first NATO I've been happy with. Very comfortable.


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## nikonnut (Feb 21, 2015)

Juanjo_NY said:


>


Love that smooth bezel! Really changes the watches feel and complements the bracelet beautifully. Very nice!


----------



## Photographer Boy (Sep 27, 2014)

Hi,

Which strap combine would you suggest for SKX007 ?

And if you suggest nato strap ? From where should I buy ? Cheapnatostraps vs Crown and Buckles ?

Thanks.


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

PYLTN said:


> My 009 on a new Zuludiver with PVD loops.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! I am debating on which zuludiver to get right now. Did you get any other styles? I love the length on them. I've found that my other NATO's tend to be too short.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

Condor97 said:


> Looks great! I am debating on which zuludiver to get right now. Did you get any other styles? I love the length on them. I've found that my other NATO's tend to be too short.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Hi. No other styles yet but I'm planning to get a colour combo soon. Red/white/blue maybe, or keep simpler with a black/grey. The one in the photo is just long enough!


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

My SEIKO SKX171 with a Yobokies aluminium bezel insert and a Strapcode bracelet. ;-)


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## CandlestickPark (Mar 13, 2015)

First post here, lots of inspiration and learning from you all....

Here is my Seiko 007 mod, done by Harold (yobokies)

SKX007
SKX171 dial
Black day/date 
Yobokies Plongeur Hands
Yobokies double dome sapphire crystal

I have a couple straps for it: a blue Nato from Nato Strap Co. (pictured below) and a Horween leather Steadfast Straps strap.









I have a Murphy bezel on its way to me, still deciding which bezel insert to run. I'll either run the 007 insert or a blue/black insert (might be too much blue, although I love blue!).

Dagaz (sold out)









Dragonshroud/Kontrolsports


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

CandlestickPark said:


> First post here, lots of inspiration and learning from you all....


What a pleasant way to say, "I blame all you bastards..." ;-)

Looking good so far. Keep going with the blue theme.


----------



## CandlestickPark (Mar 13, 2015)

Pretty much LOL.

I agree with you, going to stick with the blue theme and add a black/blue insert.

Murphy Bezel arrived today.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Has anyone tried the Obris Morgan Iso style strap? Thanks


This thread is a great threat to my bank account!


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

JRMARTINS said:


> Has anyone tried the Obris Morgan Iso style strap? Thanks
> 
> This thread is a great threat to my bank account!


Just received 3 of them in the mail today. Have not installed yet-that is a project for tommorrow. Nice soft feel and seem to be well made.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Nice 007's, everyone.


----------



## N1cky (Mar 21, 2015)

Sunset with my new pal, I'm ditchin' all my other watches!


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

N1cky said:


> View attachment 3781458
> 
> 
> Sunset with my new pal, I'm ditchin' all my other watches!


Great photo!


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm trying to find a nice quality NATO for my 009. Black with a single blue or red stripe. Anyone got any suggestions? From a UK supplier if poss....


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)

SKX009K2 mod inspired by Colonel Pogue: SNKK13 dial, SNKL93 movement (black day and date) and hands set, red painted second hand


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

CWBYTYME said:


> Just received 3 of them in the mail today. Have not installed yet-that is a project for tommorrow. Nice soft feel and seem to be well made.


Do you think it'll fit a 6,6 inch wrist properly? thanks bro

This thread is a great threat to my bank account!


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Here it goes again


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

PYLTN said:


> I'm trying to find a nice quality NATO for my 009. Black with a single blue or red stripe. Anyone got any suggestions? From a UK supplier if poss....


I went for the navy nato. Suits the dial better than the black imo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## lamlux (Feb 28, 2014)

Simple SKX mod.... SKX009 dark blue dial and chapter ring, Planet Ocean bezel insert, Orange Plongeur hands, Sapphire AR coated high dome (not sure who made it). A hodge podge of sorts but really think it makes the stock SKX look even better.


----------



## Proenski (Dec 28, 2013)

Monsterwatch mod, "designed" by me


----------



## mistercoffee1 (Apr 22, 2015)

My new 007, grilling:


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## Techgeek23 (Mar 13, 2015)

lamlux said:


> Simple SKX mod.... SKX009 dark blue dial and chapter ring, Planet Ocean bezel insert, Orange Plongeur hands, Sapphire AR coated high dome (not sure who made it). A hodge podge of sorts but really think it makes the stock SKX look even better.


Wow, that looks terrific, Did you do all the upgrades or did you buy it like that already?


----------



## Techgeek23 (Mar 13, 2015)

ViperGuy said:


>


Very very nice, I was looking for the pepsi bezel but this black version is making me have second thoughts.
Where did you buy it? online? price? thanks for the help.


----------



## Techgeek23 (Mar 13, 2015)

Beatiful! 
Orange bezel just makes it look really good.
Did you buy the orange bezel and put it together yourself?


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Techgeek23 said:


> Very very nice, I was looking for the pepsi bezel but this black version is making me have second thoughts.
> Where did you buy it? online? price? thanks for the help.


Thank you. Here is a direct link to it. I bought it from Dagaz.

http://www.10watches.com/apps/webstore/products/show/5623990


----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## dobber72 (Jul 14, 2010)

Here's my SKX007J-1, it's currently on the bracelet.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CandlestickPark (Mar 13, 2015)

Beautiful day in Chicago


----------



## mistercoffee1 (Apr 22, 2015)

Trying my Super Oyster II, on a hot sunny day:


----------



## Techgeek23 (Mar 13, 2015)

Viper,

I Just order my 009 from amazon, I cant wait for the new bebe in the collection, I do have a question for you, do you wear your Seiko with NATO straps? I'm looking into some but apparently the width of the strap matters, since I haven't received mine yet, well I cant measure that.
Thanks.


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Techgeek23 said:


> Viper,
> 
> I Just order my 009 from amazon, I cant wait for the new bebe in the collection, I do have a question for you, do you wear your Seiko with NATO straps? I'm looking into some but apparently the width of the strap matters, since I haven't received mine yet, well I cant measure that.
> Thanks.


22mm is the width ya need!


----------



## mistercoffee1 (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

mistercoffee1 said:


> View attachment 3824778


Super cool shot!


----------



## Alaska (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

With Arnie


----------



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)

Gents,
Here are my (modded) Skx007 and Skx009.








All Seiko parts from Chronograph.com and hands from Yobokies









All Dagaz parts for this SkxBB

I'll post more pictures on the "Post your mods" thread


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Somehow I stumbled on this earlier post of mine re: the SKX replacement Oyster bracelet from Strapcode, and after having it for awhile am going to recant slightly... To do it over I would probably get the Chamfer clasp rather than the basic safety clasp. No issues with design or quality of mine, but I could use the extra two micro adjustments on the Chamfer as I seem to sit just between too tight and too loose. So with that in mind that is another consideration I would add for those choosing between the different options.

Actually, I'll add one more point - I ordered the bracelet before I even received the 007 so at the time didn't fully appreciate just how good this watch is, and as such I cheaped out a bit. The SKX series is of such quality and presence that it actually deserves what appears to be extra quality and substance of the Chamfer. If anyone has the Chamfer style clasp on this or any other bracelet I'm interested in their opinion on its fit, finish and overall quality.



mitchjrj said:


> Just got my replacement Oyster bracelet from Strapcode (although here is a reference to same product through Amazon, which also has some nice product photos). Strapcode offers different varieties of this bracelet, featuring (as best as I can figure) three different clasps and an option that tapers down to 18mm. I chose the simplest of the clasps with no taper (or at least minimal taper). As is well known here a couple of the highlight features of this bracelet include solid end-links and screwed strap links. I purchased the SKX007 with full expectation that I would replace the stock jubilee with this bracelet. I find the jubilee too flexible for my liking (although I appreciate that translates into the comfort that its proponents rave about), and also prefer the three-section oyster design. This will rotate with a variety of NATO's.
> 
> I'm impressed with the fit and finish of this replacement. The brushing is very nice and contrasts against the polished edges. The individual links (solid, of course) fit together nicely with no untoward gaps or wobble that I can notice. The solid end-links could be slightly better integrated into the SKX lugs; they extend just a hair past the ends. But this is not objectionable unless you're looking for it. The clasp is sturdy enough, although I suspect the Chamfer option would be preferable. I just didn't want to spend any more than I had to in the interest of keeping the total watch cost down. The screwed lugs are a revelation, making adjusting the size a snap assuming you have a small technical screwdriver handy. They screw directly into the opposing link, rather than having a doppleganger on the other side which requires another screwdriver to hold and is a real pain. Quite impressed with this. I may end up adding back a link and compensating with the micro adjustments on the clasp as right now it's sitting kind of tight.
> 
> ...


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)

My new SKX175 on leather NATO


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

007 is back from being modded by CS.


----------



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)

SKX009 pending its transformation into Soxa.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

mitchjrj said:


> Somehow I stumbled on this earlier post of mine re: the SKX replacement Oyster bracelet from Strapcode, and after having it for awhile am going to recant slightly... To do it over I would probably get the Chamfer clasp rather than the basic safety clasp. No issues with design or quality of mine, but I could use the extra two micro adjustments on the Chamfer as I seem to sit just between too tight and too loose. So with that in mind that is another consideration I would add for those choosing between the different options.
> 
> Actually, I'll add one more point - I ordered the bracelet before I even received the 007 so at the time didn't fully appreciate just how good this watch is, and as such I cheaped out a bit. The SKX series is of such quality and presence that it actually deserves what appears to be extra quality and substance of the Chamfer. If anyone has the Chamfer style clasp on this or any other bracelet I'm interested in their opinion on its fit, finish and overall quality.


Love the Chamfer clasp, feels amazing and gives an already amazing bracelet that extra something!

This thread is a great threat to my bank account!


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

Six months ago I gave away my SKX007 because I wanted to find a 'better' watch. Since then I've bought and flipped half a dozen watches and now here I am


----------



## faca (May 2, 2015)

O


----------



## felipefuda (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

i just let the pics make the talking
as you can see was in the middle of making food and Alcohol!














i love my 007


----------



## MrTimG (Mar 30, 2015)

Here's my brand new 007, on it's brand new NATO strap (with cameo appearance by an equally brand new SNK809).

Loving everyone's pics - there's some fine looking watches being shared! Loitering here could get damaging for my finances...


----------



## felipefuda (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

CandlestickPark said:


> First post here, lots of inspiration and learning from you all....
> 
> Here is my Seiko 007 mod, done by Harold (yobokies)
> 
> ...


Try this Navy Blue bezel insert Navy Bezel Insert for 7S26 Heritage 79090 Blue Submariner Scuba SKX 007 009 | eBay


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

SEIKO SKX171 with aluminium insert and super Oyster bracelet


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Thehemiman (Sep 1, 2012)

My 009 with a deep red insert today. This doesn't get as much wrist time as it should.


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

Here are mine, still have a few more I'd like to get:


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sammyz (Jun 2, 2013)

New to me watch, new strap, in love


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

This one started out as a SKX007, but has been modified with an AR coated crystal, a SKX171 dial, black day/date, 4R36 movement, a signed crown, original MarineMaster hands, Murphy bezel, sub bezel insert and some tender, love and care ;-)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Brekel said:


> This one started out as a SKX007, but has been modified with an AR coated crystal, a SKX171 dial, black day/date, 4R36 movement, a signed crown, original MarineMaster hands, Murphy bezel, sub bezel insert and some tender, love and care ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice! Congrats


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

007 with Monster dial, special hands, special bezel with PO insert and solid oyster


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mb8780 (Jun 2, 2008)

Just cannot beat the value of the 007/009. 
Nothing crazy here but a green dragon shroud and a daluca burgundy nato. Nice paring I think


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Techgeek23 (Mar 13, 2015)

I just got my SKX009 last night, and I just posted a thread for help trying to identify if it is the real deal or a fake one, maybe I could get some extra help here at the same time that I show mine off:


----------



## romian (Mar 13, 2015)

Worked on my skx007 on my spare time and I've really grown to like how it is. I filed down the original bezel to make the "coin edge" more sharper and pronounced.


----------



## OregonJohnny (May 8, 2015)

Well, here goes my first post - I figured this thread is as good as any to introduce myself and my new found hobby of watch collecting.

I just bought my very first mechanical watch - a brand new Seiko SKX007K2, and it arrived a few days ago. I have been admiring pictures of this watch for weeks now and finally decided it would be a good way for me to get into dive watches, and automatics in general. So far, i am very impressed. The jubilee bracelet is the only thing I plan on changing. I've already experimented with a few different Nato straps and leather bands, but I'm going to eventually get a solid oyster bracelet for it.

Anyway, in the first 4 days out of the box, the watch has been EXACTLY 8 seconds slow every 24 hours. So I can't complain about it's consistency although I wish it was fast rather than slow. I have back-hacked it a few times to try and set it exactly, but I plan on just waiting 3 days until it's almost 30 seconds slow, then setting the minute hand ahead 1 minute so that it's 30 seconds fast. Then 3 days later it will be right on again. It will be hard getting used to an automatic, since my daily watch for years now has been a Citizen Skyhawk Black Eagle atomic watch!

Well, on to my first photo - this is my 007 on a "Gentleman" Nato strap:


----------



## Photographer Boy (Sep 27, 2014)

My first diver, perfect start with SKX007. Lovely watch..


----------



## Wile E. Quixote (Dec 28, 2012)

My SKX009 with a Strapcode Super-Oyster bracelet. I've thought about having the hands replaced and one of these days I want to get a domed sapphire crystal with the anti-reflective coating. Does anyone know of a good jeweler in the Seattle area who does this sort of thing?


----------



## OregonJohnny (May 8, 2015)

My 007 helped with some yard work this afternoon, while on a "Platoon" Nato strap:


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone because I'm fancy.


----------



## dcfis (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## MichaelKG (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## OregonJohnny (May 8, 2015)

I finally had a chance to take some pictures of my new 007 with my good camera. Here it is with the original jubilee, various Natos, and a random leather band I took off a cheap Guess watch I found in a drawer. Obligatory lume shot and beer bottle shot included for good measure:


----------



## mattonthewater (May 9, 2015)

Random question, im sure you guys will know the answer to. I see some of these where the day is blue, and others where its red, are these different models?


----------



## OregonJohnny (May 8, 2015)

mattonthewater said:


> Random question, im sure you guys will know the answer to. I see some of these where the day is blue, and others where its red, are these different models?


Monday through Friday is in black text, Saturday is blue, Sunday is red. This is pretty common on day complications.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Mrwozza70 said:


>


Very nice picture ! Does the bezel come from Yobokies? Thanks


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Sprint Veloce said:


> Very nice picture ! Does the bezel come from Yobokies? Thanks


Thank you... no this is a triple grip bezel from Dagaz/JakeB. I'm pretty certain no longer in production so like hens teeth... unfortunately.


----------



## mattonthewater (May 9, 2015)

OregonJohnny said:


> Monday through Friday is in black text, Saturday is blue, Sunday is red. This is pretty common on day complications.


Thank you, I have never owned anything with a day complication before!


----------



## Khord (Dec 10, 2014)

OregonJohnny said:


> My 007 helped with some yard work this afternoon, while on a "Platoon" Nato strap:


Could I ask where this nato is from? I have been looking for a brown nato with a nice warm tone like that, but I always find either super dark ones, olive-y ones, or beige ones.


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

MichaelKG said:


>


nice pic may i ask wheredid you get the President is it the one from Strapcode??
if so can you tell me please if it is comfy??
thinking to get one for my Skx009 (is knoe on an Super Engineer from Strapcode)


----------



## OregonJohnny (May 8, 2015)

> Could I ask where this nato is from? I have been looking for a brown nato with a nice warm tone like that, but I always find either super dark ones, olive-y ones, or beige ones.


Natostrapsco.com - it is the "Platoon" with polished hardware.


----------



## MichaelKG (Apr 18, 2013)

mullaissak said:


> nice pic may i ask wheredid you get the President is it the one from Strapcode??
> if so can you tell me please if it is comfy??
> thinking to get one for my Skx009 (is knoe on an Super Engineer from Strapcode)


I bought the President bracelet from Monsterwatches. I assume it's the one from Yobokies but it was easier for me to order from Monsterwatches.

It's a beautiful bracelet and and feels really good around my wrist. So I would definitely recommend it!


----------



## Boogey Man (Dec 3, 2014)

Speaking of Yobokies, what's the best way to contact him?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Boogey Man said:


> Speaking of Yobokies, what's the best way to contact him?


Email him at [email protected] he is very responsive


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

On a 22mm Perlon from Watch Obsession this morning. Feels great, very comfy.


----------



## mattonthewater (May 9, 2015)

Just arrived today, my first Seiko.


----------



## Christopher Ayme (Apr 29, 2015)

My SKA581 on a new brown leather NATO strap I just got in the mail for it. Also, this is my first post on this forum. :-!


----------



## mattonthewater (May 9, 2015)

and its not posted in the right place.... lol


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Christopher Ayme said:


> My SKA581 on a new brown leather NATO strap I just got in the mail for it. Also, this is my first post on this forum. :-!
> 
> View attachment 3977298
> View attachment 3977306


This one looks amazing! Great nation choice as well!

personal blog: www.watchier.com and follow me on Instagram @the_watchier


----------



## b1ggles (Apr 22, 2015)

mattonthewater said:


> and its not posted in the right place.... lol


...and it's not a NATO either


----------



## tam pak yu (Nov 5, 2014)

009 + Dragon shroud, I can't be happier to have such wonderful match.


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Looks standard but beating inside is a 4R36 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

My greetings to WUS community.
Recently I have began to feel etching on my left hand wrist. It was getting worse once I found this thread. I haven't hold this watch in my hands till yesterday and purchase based on internet research. I do like SNZF15 and Citizen NY0040 andone day will get its as well, but based on this forum reviews I pull the trigger on SKX007. Below is my impression after one day of having it on the wrist:

Once I got in out from shipping box I was impressed. Looks 10 times better than on the picture. Its a little bit on heavy side and thicker than I expected but once it on the wrist its not that noticable.



I got it with original ss bracelet and after I adjust the length I tried it on. Damn it I was disappointed with whole package. Its was just not works for me. Bracelet is comfortable but watch slides to the side of my wrist right away and disturbing me. Well I have more round wrist, so probably for more flatter wrist it may works better.



I was predicted such thing and I have ordered Super Oyster. Its should be here soon. Meanwhile I got 22mm leather strap from my Citizen Avion so I gave it a try. And woala. I like it now. I think black one will works better so I will get one soon, but for now I have 007 all day long and its realy comfortable. Like it. In fact I was thinking to mod it and orange chapter ring is on its way to me (did deside yet on bezel and dial. I like monster 779 dial), but now I want to keep it as is and just play with straps and bracelets combination.


----------



## ribbit (Dec 25, 2014)

I think you should wear it before the wrist bone, and that's not what it appears to be happening in your photo with the ss bracelet


----------



## MichaelKG (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Justin94 (Dec 12, 2014)

My dad's Cadillac.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

I don't normally like striped bands but the black and gray looks awesome.


----------



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)

Seiko SKX009 transformation in SOXA completed (full Dagaz parts)
Before








After


----------



## pigpen (May 15, 2015)

Hi WUS, just joined last night! My wife gave me an SKX009 with the bracelet for my 30th, at first I couldn't wear it because the bracelet just felt cheap and uncomfortable. But after replacing it with a black NATO i've been wearing it ever since:








I am just so comfortable with it, the weight is good and the dial is readable, and it looks great at night with the lume. I am thinking about modding it maybe in the future, for now I'll enjoy it as it is now.


----------



## Justin94 (Dec 12, 2014)

BRad704 said:


> I don't normally like striped bands but the black and gray looks awesome.


Brad, thanks. I've seen a few users rock the black/gray striped natos on the 007. The moment I saw it, I fell in love and just had to have it. They compliment each other very well.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

View attachment DSC00096.jpg


Just snapped this!


----------



## b1ggles (Apr 22, 2015)

ribbit said:


> I think you should wear it before the wrist bone, and that's not what it appears to be happening in your photo with the ss bracelet


Indeed, going by a lot of the pics on here people seem to think they're 'hand' not 'wrist' watches. Perhaps its the same principle as belts now go around the hips rather than the waist.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

I don't have one but needed to post that it will be my #1 priority to purchase one of these babies. Black and red bezel is on my radar.

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Sprint Veloce said:


>


This one looks nice. I wanna do similar to my 007 only with black Monster dial from srp307 and orange chapter ring. I got the ring but cant find dial from 307.

Thanks for sharing your mod.


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

ribbit said:


> I think you should wear it before the wrist bone, and that's not what it appears to be happening in your photo with the ss bracelet


I couldn't imaging there is a special technic how to wear the watch. &#55357;&#56838; 
I have never pay attention about it, but after your post I have notice my watch mostly sits right over my wrist bone. Only when I wear leather strap I move it a little up.

Last night I have fit 007 with super oyster. Man its looks good and comfortable too. All package a little on heavy side but feels solid. I will try jubilee again in a week time and will see.
I have read some people having an issue putting super oyster bracelets on 007/009s. Well it was super easy for me. No watch tools I have (still fresh fish in watches world), only sharp knife and fine flat screwdriver did a trick. Im mechanical engineer so its could helps too ☺.


----------



## astral (Mar 28, 2012)

Where did you get this bracelet from?


----------



## astral (Mar 28, 2012)

Where did you get this bracelet from?



bluloo said:


> Enjoying the purity of a stock SKX007, on a neat President-style bracelet purchased some years ago, for my first SKX.
> 
> View attachment 1750690


----------



## CollinStCowboy (Mar 20, 2015)

Has anyone got a photo of themselves wearing a Seiko 007 with a suit?

I'd like to get one but at 42mm with a 22mm strap it may be too chunky to wear with a suit in a conservative law firm.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

CollinStCowboy said:


> Has anyone got a photo of themselves wearing a Seiko 007 with a suit?
> 
> I'd like to get one but at 42mm with a 22mm strap it may be too chunky to wear with a suit in a conservative law firm.


I recently wore mine with a suit but no pic sorry. As many other posts have said it won't slide under your shirt cuff. Just try on your shirt and jacket at home and see what you think (unless you don't have one of the watches yet). 
It might add a touch of personal flair for yourself though.


----------



## Tovarisch (Jan 19, 2014)

CollinStCowboy said:


> Has anyone got a photo of themselves wearing a Seiko 007 with a suit?
> 
> I'd like to get one but at 42mm with a 22mm strap it may be too chunky to wear with a suit in a conservative law firm.


Have you seen lawyers in your firm wearing Rolex Submariners? If they wear those, I can't imagine why you couldn't wear a 007 with a super oyster bracelet from Strapcode.

Also, I measured the 007 with a digital caliper: the bezel is 41mm and lug to lug width is 46mm. The 007 is on the smaller side, for a diver.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Has anyone tried to put a marinemaster clasp on their endmill?


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

Tovarisch said:


> Have you seen lawyers in your firm wearing Rolex Submariners? If they wear those, I can't imagine why you couldn't wear a 007 with a super oyster bracelet from Strapcode.
> 
> Also, I measured the 007 with a digital caliper: the bezel is 41mm and lug to lug width is 46mm. The 007 is on the smaller side, for a diver.


Right, but it is tall/thick though. Compare for example to the Orient Ray, which wears a lot flatter/dressier. (SKX007 on the right, of course)









Personally I would definitely get one, for more casual occasions. Seiko aren't short on dressy watches designed to be worn with a suit.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

hantms said:


> Right, but it is tall/thick though. Compare for example to the Orient Ray, which wears a lot flatter/dressier. (SKX007 on the right, of course)
> 
> View attachment 4022730
> 
> ...


I'm wondering how you took this photo? Do you wear a helmet cam? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Here's my skx009j with a black insert and a dragon shroud on isofrane, nato and bonetto cinturini rubber nato.
It does change the look of it. I like it, especially with the added protection.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchvic (Aug 15, 2013)

Here's my skx009 that arrived just today!


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

cpl said:


> I'm wondering how you took this photo? Do you wear a helmet cam?


LOL.. I'd like to say I used the head-strap..









But erm, that wasn't the case. I put a regular camera on 10 sec timer, then dangled it from my mouth, biting down on the cord.

It wasn't dignified.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

SKX008...?


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

My lovely SKX007


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

watchvic said:


> Here's my skx009 that arrived just today!


Congratulations! Wear it in good health.


----------



## onomato (Feb 6, 2014)

Tried natos and dagaz rubber but I can't seem to get it sit on my wrist correctly. This is the closest I'm getting...HR grey cordura for reference


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Mrwozza70 said:


> SKX008...?


And also...




























Brother to...


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

So, this isn't a red bezel insert. Just lighting.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Mrwozza70 said:


> SKX008...?


Is that the stock bezel?

What insert did you use? Really like this look.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Mrwozza70 said:


> And also...


That looks superb, really the only mod I can appreciate. I've considered getting the '009 for just this purpose. By all accounts I've read the insert change is literally a snap.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Shockwave said:


> Is that the stock bezel?
> 
> What insert did you use? Really like this look.


It is the stock bezel but you know they are real polished as standard so i always apply a brushed finish - far more 'toolish' - and i used the Superdome sapphire crystal and blue insert. I had to remove the framed lume pip which didn't match lume or in keepejng with the watch. I then did my own lume fill on the insert to match. 


mitchjrj said:


> That looks superb, really the only mod I can appreciate. I've considered getting the '009 for just this purpose. By all accounts I've read the insert change is literally a snap.


Thanks i like my SKX mods to be as factory looking as possible - why change a design classic! The insert change would be simple, but in this case the crystal is changed to give that seamless superdome look.

And... whatever way you look at it they are a lovely pair!


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Mrwozza70 said:


> SKX008...?


Your SKX008 is a fine looking watch!



Mrwozza70 said:


> It is the stock bezel but you know they are real polished as standard so i always apply a brushed finish - far more 'toolish' - and i used the Superdome sapphire crystal and blue insert. I had to remove the framed lume pip which didn't match lume or in keepejng with the watch. I then did my own lume fill on the insert to match.
> 
> Thanks i like my SKX mods to be as factory looking as possible - why change a design classic! The insert change would be simple, but in this case the crystal is changed to give that seamless superdome look.
> 
> And... whatever way you look at it they are a lovely pair!


"i like my SKX mods to be as factory looking as possible - why change a design classic!" - My thoughts entirely.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

konners said:


> Your SKX008 is a fine looking watch!
> 
> "i like my SKX mods to be as factory looking as possible - why change a design classic!" - My thoughts entirely.


+2


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Shockwave said:


> +2


+3


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

Never forget, for Memorial Day....


----------



## astral (Mar 28, 2012)

Which president bracelet is this? Where did you get the bezel insert? I really like this look!



Mrwozza70 said:


> SKX008...?


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

^Not sure on the president - I've had it years. The insert is Dagaz Superdome kit.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Mrwozza70 said:


> SKX008...?


What bezel is that?!?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

^ standard brushed


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

Modded with Dagaz Silver chapter ring + domed AR sapphire , lovingg it


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Mrwozza70 said:


> SKX008...?


Your bracelet is a Yobokies Hammer right?


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Sorry, I don't know. I bought it a while back used iirc. It doesn't have solid end links but fits lovely.


----------



## Tovarisch (Jan 19, 2014)

Do you make mods for sale?


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Maybe I should... but no, I don't.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Tovarisch said:


> Do you make mods for sale?


Try Jake at 10watches.com


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Shockwave said:


> Try Jake at 10watches.com


I think he let his domain name expire. Sucks, even if I wasn't planning on modding my 009.


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> I think he let his domain name expire. Sucks, even if I wasn't planning on modding my 009.


You might try--www.dagazwatch.com---- He had some jerk-off hack his old domain last week and had to start a new one.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I recently put mine on a C&B Marina strap.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

garydusa said:


>


Purchased the jubilee for my 009. Yet to size it and replace the nato, you may have just tempted me to do so.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BenDibble (Nov 2, 2014)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I recently put mine on a C&B Marina strap.


Beautiful strap.


----------



## Chad072 (Sep 25, 2006)

Here's mine. It's not modded in anyway and nothing about it makes it stand out against the hundreds that have already been posted, but I have to be honest...I love this watch. I love my Omega and Rolex because they're a reminder that I've worked hard and have been blessed to be able to buy something like that without it affecting my livelihood in anyway, but there's something about the 007 that just makes me smile when I put it on. My dad bought a Monster, and after playing with it and putting it on, I wanted one. However, when I got it, it just didn't give me the same feeling I have with the 007. Maybe it's the horrible bracelet and I'll have a similar feeling when I finally decided to buy a strap for it. With the 007, when I do get bored with it, I put the bracelet or another nato on it and the honeymoon starts over again.


----------



## Hilly64 (Feb 2, 2014)

Chad072 said:


> Here's mine. It's not modded in anyway and nothing about it makes it stand out against the hundreds that have already been posted, but I have to be honest...I love this watch. I love my Omega and Rolex because they're a reminder that I've worked hard and have been blessed to be able to buy something like that without it affecting my livelihood in anyway, but there's something about the 007 that just makes me smile when I put it on. My dad bought a Monster, and after playing with it and putting it on, I wanted one. However, when I got it, it just didn't give me the same feeling I have with the 007. Maybe it's the horrible bracelet and I'll have a similar feeling when I finally decided to buy a strap for it. With the 007, when I do get bored with it, I put the bracelet or another nato on it and the honeymoon starts over again.


Apart from substitututing omega and Breitling these are my sentiments exactly. What had great watch. Had mine on all week with no rotation. AT on winder. Breitling in for service.....going to struggle sorting rotation when the ling comes back. AT cool for weekend nights out and dressier occasions but the 007 will certainly stand up to the Breitling


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

I want to put a Patriot insert on my SKX009J, what do you think?


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)




----------



## andrewchrysovitsinos (Feb 4, 2013)

This arrived yesterday. After a bit of cleaning up and a new strap, here it is.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

What strap is that?


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

SM-N910C cihazımdan gönderildi


----------



## andrewchrysovitsinos (Feb 4, 2013)

mitchjrj said:


> What strap is that?


One of my own.


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 10, 2008)

7548(1981)



7548 & SKX007-J



SKX007-J & 7548(1985)









Love this cases...


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

My SKX009 from 1997 has been through a lot of changes in last 2 years with me, just a few pics from lately, all same watch:


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## Justin94 (Dec 12, 2014)

The bae at night


----------



## sakebomb (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Rubinho (Dec 21, 2014)

SKX007 feat. SARG009


----------



## laminads (Nov 4, 2014)

Crater said:


> My SKX009 from 1997 has been through a lot of changes in last 2 years with me, just a few pics from lately, all same watch:


this worn out pepsi bezel is awesome. did it wear naturally or did you intentionally distress it?


----------



## JazzMason (May 28, 2015)

I've been lurking here for a little over 6 months, and I just recently got into watches. I finally had enough of looking at all the great pictures, and just had to post my own. So here goes my first post!


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

009


----------



## andrewchrysovitsinos (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## ukfirebird (Dec 29, 2013)

mine arrived yesterday, I bought mine via seiko 3 on rakuten £87 incl p+p, an extremely smooth process but got stung by £31 for vat but still a bargain.










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

They got me like that too, UK firebird. Damn customs!


Sent from my iPhone because I'm fancy.


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

laminads said:


> this worn out pepsi bezel is awesome. did it wear naturally or did you intentionally distress it?


These are natural scratches and patina on it, original bezel from 1997 as is the watch. But I didnt made those scratches and fading, I bought it in this condition 2 years ago  I imagine this watch got a lot of sun and salt water over the years.


----------



## ukfirebird (Dec 29, 2013)

synaptyx said:


> They got me like that too, UK firebird. Damn customs!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone because I'm fancy.


also Parcel force add their own handling charge even though ive paid for P&P, i dont get hit with that with ups or dhl. 
still its a small gripe because the watch was a bargain.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

ukfirebird said:


> also Parcel force add their own handling charge even though ive paid for P&P, i dont get hit with that with ups or dhl.
> still its a small gripe because the watch was a bargain.


How long did it take to get to your hands? Did the watch have any alignment issues? Thinking of buying the 009 from seiko3s or 10seiya


----------



## ukfirebird (Dec 29, 2013)

JRMARTINS said:


> How long did it take to get to your hands? Did the watch have any alignment issues? Thinking of buying the 009 from seiko3s or 10seiya


the watch was in the country in 4 days but parcelforce worldwide took a further 5 days to get it through customs and to my door, no issues with the watch at all, everything is aligned as it should be and the second hand hits every mark bang on.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

ukfirebird said:


> the watch was in the country in 4 days but parcelforce worldwide took a further 5 days to get it through customs and to my door, no issues with the watch at all, everything is aligned as it should be and the second hand hits every mark bang on.


thanks bro


----------



## Declan79 (Dec 27, 2014)

Mrwozza70 said:


>


Great blue bezel and chain

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Declan79 said:


> Great blue bezel and chain
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Just got to get off my elbows and put that 6R15 movement in and its a keeper from there on in


----------



## jec1521 (Jan 28, 2013)

Mrwozza70 said:


> Just got to get off my elbows and put that 6R15 movement in and its a keeper from there on in


Where did you get the bezel insert and crystal? I have the midnight blue insert from dagaz and it looks like my blue is way brighter. See attached. Any chance you have a link?


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

jec1521 said:


> Where did you get the bezel insert and crystal? I have the midnight blue insert from dagaz and it looks like my blue is way brighter. See attached. Any chance you have a link?
> View attachment 4151410


Dagaz Superdome blue... Look under crystals


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SKX007 Mod (DM bezel, PO bezel insert, SNXS77 dial and hands)


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Declan79 said:


> Great blue bezel and chain
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Is that the Endmill bracelet?


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

mitchjrj said:


> Is that the Endmill bracelet?


Not sure of the source but yes, end mill or presidential... had it ages so forget!


----------



## brianedm (May 24, 2015)

Skx009j on Hamilton Pan Europ nato strap.


----------



## Jack19 (Nov 8, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> I think he let his domain name expire. Sucks, even if I wasn't planning on modding my 009.


New site is Home - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.

Check out the article on W&W: http://wornandwound.com/2015/05/14/modding-heaven-the-dagaz-storefront/


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

So, I had this watch up to about 4 weeks ago.
Sure enough, a few days after I sent it off I realized it did have it's place in my rotation.








Now I have this one.









Anyone recommend a decent rubber strap that is tapered, does that even exist?


----------



## Richyb86 (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## ukfirebird (Dec 29, 2013)

Well I've had my 009 for a week now, when i set it was 2secs slow to the atomic clock and it's gained 12secs in 7 days I'm expecting this to change once it fully settles down. The only thing i would say that i found not as good as my other seikos divers is the thread on the crown, this feels cheaper and that's it, the build quality and finish is excellent for a £113 watch and the lume is pretty good as well. 








Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I just received mine today from Seiko 3's on Rakuten as well, great price and fantastic watch. I like the jubilee a lot, really very comfortable.


----------



## la_gear (Feb 7, 2015)

Richyb86 said:


> View attachment 4188266


Very cool look with the Milanese. Is it of any particular brand?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

I have got black leather strap for my Citizen Avion but I tried it on SKX007 as well. Not bad for winter time (summer time I prefer Jubilee or Super Oyster).


----------



## jrosado3 (May 7, 2015)

simple inexpensive leather band. rubber one was starting to get grimmy...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

jrosado3 said:


> simple inexpensive leather band. rubber one was starting to get grimmy...


The rubber strap wouldn't wash clean?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Has anyone ever put a Parnis bezel on theirs?









David


----------



## Jack19 (Nov 8, 2009)

Dec1968 said:


> Has anyone ever put a Parnis bezel on theirs?
> 
> David


It looks like the height has been reduced. If true, by how much?


----------



## jrosado3 (May 7, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> The rubber strap wouldn't wash clean?


The rubber band on this watch has three undulations on each side that are magnets for grime. Wash it clean and pretty soon it will accumulate more. I got tired of cleaning it...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

This guy showed up this morning! To be honest the bracelet isn't as bad as I expected when it's on the wrist. I couldn't be happier!


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> Has anyone ever put a Parnis bezel on theirs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I whould be interested to get one as well if its fits right.


----------



## justus1900 (Jun 3, 2015)

I just got my Seiko Men's Diver Watch SHC039...(Seiko Divers Watch model #7N36-6A40) in the mail today...


----------



## laminads (Nov 4, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Has anyone ever put a Parnis bezel on theirs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy crap this looks awesome


----------



## jaguarone (Feb 12, 2015)

Here's mine on an aftermarket bezel.. the old one was scratched out..


----------



## BenDibble (Nov 2, 2014)

Worn & Wound finally did a great review about the 007.

http://wornandwound.com/2015/06/03/seiko-skx007-review/


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Great lume on these as well


----------



## krmarq2015 (Mar 23, 2015)

New strap!


----------



## Vcook (Jul 18, 2010)

Vcook said:


> recently joined the club, should have gotten one years ago
> 
> View attachment 1939162


While not my everyday band, its been getting more use and starting to age nicely.


----------



## NJC614 (Mar 20, 2014)

Finally! I have one. The stock bracelet lasted about 4 minutes after unboxing. The NATO makes this watch ridiculously comfortable.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Sprint Veloce said:


>


An after market bezel insert and bracelet can really personalize an SKX007, and take it to the next level. Well done.


----------



## MikoMichael85 (Mar 22, 2015)

My First Auto. Seiko SKX009


----------



## SearChart (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

MikoMichael85 said:


> View attachment 4226234
> 
> 
> My First Auto. Seiko SKX009


Nice. Impossible to go wrong with that watch.

David


----------



## CandlestickPark (Mar 13, 2015)

Added a Murphy coin edge bezel, Dagaz rollie black/blue bezel insert and new Nato today.


----------



## snowpt (Mar 16, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin94 (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## kiwizak (Feb 8, 2015)

Monster bracelet is ultra-comfortable


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

kiwizak said:


> Monster bracelet is ultra-comfortable


how is there no gap between 20mm bracelet and 22mm lugs?? or wait is that a tunamonster 22mm bracelet?

edit: I appear to have answered my own question. carry on. =)


----------



## Jack19 (Nov 8, 2009)

I was on a thread, and now can't find it, where someone was looking for a Seiko Oyster for their 007/009.

Anyway, in hopes they'll look here, came across this tonight. Can't decide if this meets the definition...or is close enough. Hope this is helpful.

$86

TIME GARDEN | Rakuten Global Market: SSA041J1/SSA049J1 stainless steel XRI is a [M0ES124J0] * shipping for non-cod. ï¼š


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Jack19 said:


> I was on a thread, and now can't find it, where someone was looking for a Seiko Oyster for their 007/009.
> 
> Anyway, in hopes they'll look here, came across this tonight. Can't decide if this meets the definition...or is close enough. Hope this is helpful.
> 
> $86


Looks like the same that came with the SRP227, basically a straight-endlinked, 'armored' Oyster-cousin. all brushed (whoops j/k, it does have polished inner sections, and the sides as well. but the topmost surface is brushed, and not polished like say the solar chrono divers), links are otherwise all solid, has flip-out extension. I've had mine on either of my SKX divers way more than I ever had it on the shrouded Monster (gen 1). It's great and though it doesn't have a case-matching solid end link, imo this does make it more versatile and easy to swap on/off. I think it looks perfectly fine, and totally works with the watch.

the best pic i could find right now:


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

CandlestickPark said:


> Added a Murphy coin edge bezel, Dagaz rollie black/blue bezel insert and new Nato today.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4233474
> ...


Wow! One of the nicest mods I've seen. Do you mind me asking where you got the black day/date? I've been after one for a while and haven't have any luck. Cheers.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CandlestickPark (Mar 13, 2015)

Monkwearmouth said:


> Wow! One of the nicest mods I've seen. Do you mind me asking where you got the black day/date? I've been after one for a while and haven't have any luck. Cheers.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you! Yobokies modded the watch for me, minus the latest mods I posted. He added the black day/date.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

CandlestickPark said:


> Thank you! Yobokies modded the watch for me, minus the latest mods I posted. He added the black day/date.


The Murphy bezels don't ratchet, right? Does the bezel turn a lot on its own? Are you constantly resetting the 12 o'clock arrow?


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Sprint Veloce said:


>


I like the steel bezel. But what really has me curious is how your dial markers appear to be applied with silver rims rather than just painted?


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

This is a SKX171, thanks for compliment.

Is the SKX171 actually produced? This Watch is hard to find now and it is very expensive, I bought mine one year ago for US$ 120 with Z22 strap.


----------



## CandlestickPark (Mar 13, 2015)

Jtragic said:


> The Murphy bezels don't ratchet, right? Does the bezel turn a lot on its own? Are you constantly resetting the 12 o'clock arrow?


Correct, the Murphy bezels don't ratchet. I just put it on yesterday and the bezel hasn't moved on its own since I set it at 12, but time will tell. There is still quite a bit of tension on the bezel so it doesn't turn on its on.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

CandlestickPark said:


> Correct, the Murphy bezels don't ratchet. I just put it on yesterday and the bezel hasn't moved on its own since I set it at 12, but time will tell. There is still quite a bit of tension on the bezel so it doesn't turn on its on.


I've used the non ratcheting Murphy bezels for years, including on multiple SCUBA dives, and have never had the bezel move inadvertently. 
dP


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Yobokies now has ratcheting coin edge bezels available.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Justaminute said:


> Yobokies now has ratcheting coin edge bezels available.


How much?


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

cpl said:


> How much?


$55usd with worldwide shipping


----------



## b1ggles (Apr 22, 2015)

Sprint Veloce said:


> This is a SKX171, thanks for compliment.
> 
> Is the SKX171 actually produced? This Watch is hard to find now and it is very expensive, I bought mine one year ago for US$ 120 with Z22 strap.


It's nice to see a mod that improves on factory for a change.


----------



## Declan79 (Dec 27, 2014)

Woke up and find this beauty next on my bed... A simple gift, to having more understanding about how precious time is








Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## CandlestickPark (Mar 13, 2015)

Justaminute said:


> Yobokies now has ratcheting coin edge bezels available.


Pics?

Edit: found them....

Markings on the coin edge look slightly larger/wider than the Murphy Bezel.


----------



## Declan79 (Dec 27, 2014)

Six years since this thread started and I find never to late to having it 


Any reference information about where can I found Oyster or endmill bracelet? 

Thanks 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Jtragic said:


> The Murphy bezels don't ratchet, right? Does the bezel turn a lot on its own? Are you constantly resetting the 12 o'clock arrow?


I believe yobokies has just introduced a ratcheting coin edge bezel

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Declan79 said:


> Six years since this thread started and I find never to late to having it
> 
> Any reference information about where can I found Oyster or endmill bracelet?
> 
> ...


I have a SO from strapcode and it's simply amazing!


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Yes the Strapcode Super Oyster is quite nice on the 007



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kookaburra (Mar 15, 2015)

ChiefJr said:


>


This is awesome! Anyone know where I can get a strap like this but in black leather?


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Crown and buckle sells something very similar to that.


----------



## Kookaburra (Mar 15, 2015)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Crown and buckle sells something very similar to that.


Thanks! That's a great site and with good prices. Looks like there isn't a similar one available at the moment


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Yeah I noticed they don't have a lot of anything in 22mm right now. Good luck.


----------



## PatjeB (Aug 6, 2011)

Is this 'suitable'  ?









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## kiwizak (Feb 8, 2015)

Can anyone inform me who makes the best leather nato/zulus to suit 007's?


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

PatjeB said:


> Is this 'suitable'  ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because you asked... No.

At least in my opinion it looks cheap compared to the suit, out of sync with the style. Leather (not a distressed or heavy leather), bracelet yes. NATOs with a suit or dress shirt I don't understand. Too casual. Particularly against what looks like very nice suit and shirt material.


----------



## PSUlion01 (Jun 6, 2015)

CandlestickPark said:


> Added a Murphy coin edge bezel, Dagaz rollie black/blue bezel insert and new Nato today.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4233474&d=1433548948"]
> 
> ...


This is sweet.

Curious, but where did you get those hands?


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Not easy to find a cool insert for the SKX007, this one matches very well


----------



## PatjeB (Aug 6, 2011)

mitchjrj said:


> Because you asked... No.
> 
> At least in my opinion it looks cheap compared to the suit, out of sync with the style. Leather (not a distressed or heavy leather), bracelet yes. NATOs with a suit or dress shirt I don't understand. Too casual. Particularly against what looks like very nice suit and shirt material.


Thx, I appreciate honest opinions. Wasn't to sure myself


----------



## jrosado3 (May 7, 2015)

PatjeB said:


> Is this 'suitable'  ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It worked for James Bond!... and he wore the strapped watch with a white tux.... I agree that a leather band might be nicer, but certainly looks nicer than some of those fashion brands many seem to favor out there.


----------



## jrosado3 (May 7, 2015)




----------



## PatjeB (Aug 6, 2011)

jrosado3 said:


> It worked for James Bond!... and he wore the strapped watch with a white tux.... I agree that a leather band might be nicer, but certainly looks nicer than some of those fashion brands many seem to favor out there.


LOL. When it works for M Bond then it should be recognized by the style-police! Normally I wear my Oris Aquis Titan on rubber with the suit, but the SKX was winkin' to me this morning, couldn't resist ...


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

PatjeB said:


> Is this 'suitable'  ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it feels right to you why not? Wearing something similar at work right now with my suit and tie.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)

Dec1968 said:


> Has anyone ever put a Parnis bezel on theirs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does Yobokies do this mod? Love the seamaster 300 look.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

PatjeB said:


> Is this 'suitable'  ?


I say yes only because you should always wear what you want, even if some people *might* think it doesn't work. do you go out every day trying to impress snooty higher-ups in suits? ok, don't wear a Nato with a suit. otherwise, i'd wear it if I personally liked it. The last thing i care about is people whom i don't know judging me on what flippin' watchband i'm wearing any given day.

plus, it shouldn't matter especially if it's a fun, casual suit. again, if it's a sharp businessy suit i can see avoiding a nato, but otherwise i say have fun with it. otherwise what's the point?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

vladg said:


> I whould be interested to get one as well if its fits right.


I'm having one installed right now. Pics when I pick it up.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Building an SKX MilSub

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=2005802

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

David


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

With a refreshing ale


----------



## Declan79 (Dec 27, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> David


Freaking awesome looks

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## CandlestickPark (Mar 13, 2015)

PSUlion01 said:


> This is sweet.
> 
> Curious, but where did you get those hands?


Thank you, hands are from Yobokies (Harold).


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

I have owned more SKX007's than I would care to admit to, however here is pic of the latest one.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

What the hell? Is that bead blasted?



Dec1968;1694996
[IMG said:


> https://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/06/10/e34be983768a38f1dc5c2f172188847b.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> David


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

That's from Alex. Amazing artist!

SuperMatte Sub AHW007 SKX007 Enhanced | Artifice


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

The Sinister and a Pro Hunter are outstanding.


----------



## Aquatap (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi all,

this watch is amazing... here my latest slightly modded skx009

mod:
flat sapphire crystal with blue ar coating
blue insert
bonetto cinturini night blue (same as the flat vent Z22) in natural rubber


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> David


Who's sterile dial is that, Harold's? And the strap? Beautiful mod.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Just pulled the trigger on an 009 from seiko3s ....and it's out of stock! Have to wait till the end of June!  kicking myself in the #%¥ at this precise moment for not checking!!


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Aquatap said:


> Hi all,
> 
> this watch is amazing... here my latest slightly modded skx009
> 
> ...


Mind sharing where you sourced the blue strap??


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

I also have the blue BC, fantastic strap. I think I got mine from place called watch gecko, something with gecko in the name.


----------



## PatjeB (Aug 6, 2011)

Another one


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

mitchjrj said:


> Because you asked... No.
> 
> At least in my opinion it looks cheap compared to the suit, out of sync with the style. Leather (not a distressed or heavy leather), bracelet yes. NATOs with a suit or dress shirt I don't understand. Too casual. Particularly against what looks like very nice suit and shirt material.


And not to mention, it's a black/grey NATO on a Pepsi. Dafuq kind of combo is that? Lol. Just doesn't look right, in a color-matching sense. My opinion of course. Wearing a NATO on a watch with a suit/dress shirt is perfectly OK with me, as I've done it before and think it CAN look good if the right NATO/ZULU is chosen.

But when it comes down to it, wear what you want.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

If it works for you, screw what anyone else thinks. 


Sent from my iPhone because I'm fancy.


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

Finally got myself an older 007. Bought and modded a few 009 so it's nice to have the black on black.










Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Aquatap (Apr 20, 2012)

CWBYTYME said:


> Mind sharing where you sourced the blue strap??


If I remember well it comes from

ZULUDIVER | Number One For Outdoors Watch Straps

Aquatap


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

dantan said:


>


This pic looks familiar!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Love it on a flat vent strap. Gives it a classic look I think.


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

dantan said:


>


I see two outstanding watches in that pic: the SKX007 and the SKX009. Concerning the other two, I have no opinion about them.


----------



## Richyb86 (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Found this modded SKX and I fell in love. I have an SKX I am modding. I already have the hands, bezel insert, domed sapphire...need the 6105 dial and brushed chapter ring. Also have a Big Grip bezel on the way.

Can't wait!










David


----------



## Henraa (Jan 17, 2014)

Seiko Madness said:


> I see two outstanding watches in that pic: the SKX007 and the SKX009. Concerning the other two, I have no opinion about them.


I do, they are all outstanding in their own right!


----------



## PatjeB (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm modding my SKX. Does anyone know what dial this is from and if it would fit?










David


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

SKX009J / Patriot insert / Strapcode bracelet / SEIKO Diver' s extension clasp


----------



## BenDibble (Nov 2, 2014)

The two classics have a show off on Fratello Watches. The SKX007 vs NY0040

https://api.watchville.co/v2/posts/16700/click
?Summer Special: Seiko SKX007 vs Citizen NY0040?


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

After years of deliberating I finally gave in and got this today.

It was a good price and it will keep my NY 0040 company:


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 10, 2008)

Poker

2 quartz vintage
2 modern automatics



Regards


----------



## jur24 (Oct 19, 2009)

mario24601 said:


> I also have the blue BC, fantastic strap. I think I got mine from place called watch gecko, something with gecko in the name.


Hi,

Nice combination!

Does it take the 2.5mm fat bars?

Cheers!


----------



## Byfrost (Dec 23, 2008)

My second purchase.


----------



## Byfrost (Dec 23, 2008)

Deleted due to duplicate posting, with error message.


----------



## Byfrost (Dec 23, 2008)

Deleted due to duplicate posting, with error message.


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Higs said:


>


That is the perfect second hand for your orange isoframe. Well done.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

jur24 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Nice combination!
> 
> ...


Yes


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Yes



jur24 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Nice combination!
> 
> ...


----------



## Often (Jun 14, 2015)

SKX007J on a president bracelet


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 10, 2008)

Very nice photo, Often!


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Switched up the strap to shed a little weight and get a snugger fit. 
Wears very comfortably. 
If only I could have the same effect with my belt.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

This is my August 1997 SKX007-K that I recently picked up, it has a genuine 'worked and used' look that extends to the patina on the dial and hands, it still hold's lume for half the night. The greatest thing is that when I got the watch I wore it for 3 days straight and it seems to be running at -3 seconds a day, I had it pressure tested and it passed 100% so I have an early 007 that run's beautifully, is totally useable as a diver, it still has useable lume and it has genuine patina that I really like.







It is on an N80 grey canvas strap, really looks the part, I have a 'wood and steel' NATO with a vintage finish that is on the way I'll post an update photo when I get it...


----------



## Often (Jun 14, 2015)

AGarcia said:


> Very nice photo, Often!


Thanks!


----------



## nicholas.d (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## TaneleerTivan (May 26, 2015)

First ever post on WUS! I got my 007 with-you guessed it-the Super Oyster II band just a few days before a trip to the Grand Canyon.


----------



## PatjeB (Aug 6, 2011)

What about this combination, green zulu on the 009. Just keep experimenting


----------



## T Verdier (Mar 21, 2015)

Got mine the other day!! Love it.


----------



## jaguarone (Feb 12, 2015)

Here's another shot of mine..


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

009 today. 









Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## Utrecht (May 23, 2014)

Ok, it's a SKX175, US cousin of the 009..


----------



## Adman (May 11, 2010)

Well I know when you've seen one, you've seen 'em all but here's mine anyway. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## sweeperdk (May 23, 2008)

Really loving this Super Engineer II bracelet.

Makes the whole thing a LOT heavier, but a lot nicer.

Oh, and please ignore the needle, nothing serious


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

sweeperdk said:


> Really loving this Super Engineer II bracelet.
> 
> Makes the whole thing a LOT heavier, but a lot nicer.
> 
> ...


Hope you're well bro!


----------



## sweeperdk (May 23, 2008)

JRMARTINS said:


> Hope you're well bro!


Thanks, I'm fine. It was a planned thingy at the hospital, just minor surgery, was out again within three hours a bit sore, but none the less fine


----------



## briandb (Jun 17, 2015)

My first foray into this world of Seiko modding is complete! (for now). It's a pretty popular combination of popular parts (not too interesting, I guess) but i think the look is pretty class and it felt like a good place to start for my first mod. The one interesting thing is that I believe I'm one of the very first people to have installed a coin edge bezel sourced from Yobokies (not Dave Murphy). What I like about this is that yobokies has made this with a unidirectional click. I had emailed him a couple months ago asking if he'd ever make one that worked with the click ring and he said he was already working on it. $55.

I have put on :
Super Oyster from Strapcode (Solid Endlinks)
Coin Edge Bezel from Yobokies
Planet Ocean Bezel insert from Yobokies

I'd like to eventually change the chapter ring for brushed aluminum and add a new crystal, but I don't have the tools for that yet and this was enough $ for now.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

^^^ You can never go wrong with a PO bezel insert.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

The cousin to the 007, my SKX173 on a Maratac Nato.


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

longstride said:


> This is my August 1997 SKX007-K that I recently picked up, it has a genuine 'worked and used' look that extends to the patina on the dial and hands, it still hold's lume for half the night. The greatest thing is that when I got the watch I wore it for 3 days straight and it seems to be running at -3 seconds a day, I had it pressure tested and it passed 100% so I have an early 007 that run's beautifully, is totally useable as a diver, it still has useable lume and it has genuine patina that I really like.
> View attachment 4331209
> 
> It is on an N80 grey canvas strap, really looks the part, I have a 'wood and steel' NATO with a vintage finish that is on the way I'll post an update photo when I get it...


Everything about this is great. 
Mind sharing where that strap is from?


----------



## sonic2911 (Sep 15, 2014)

Skx007k7 blu hand, limited edition


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

jaguarone said:


> Here's another shot of mine..
> View attachment 4354953


Despite much debate, I do love the look of the jubilee bracelet on the 007/009.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PatjeB (Aug 6, 2011)

Matched the shirt with the watch today 










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Trying out another new NATO today:


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SKX007 Mod


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Yes Harry it's an N80 strap look them up...

https://n80leather.wordpress.com


----------



## OmegaSMPMan (Jun 18, 2015)

My daily beater


----------



## Littlecheese (Jul 19, 2014)

Can someone post pics of their 007/009 after years of daily use? Also photo of the back please! Thanks all!


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaSMPMan (Jun 18, 2015)

Littlecheese said:


> Can someone post pics of their 007/009 after years of daily use? Also photo of the back please! Thanks all!
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


I would love to but I have only had mine 3 weeks!!
looking forward to some worn in looking ones as well.


----------



## Littlecheese (Jul 19, 2014)

I explain: i would simply love to see how this watch reacts to sweat and daily corrosion...  thank to who would share his pics!


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

Picked up the Seiko metal bracelet from a fellow WUS member.......what a pain in the arse that thing is to add links.
Either way, not bad for the price.

Still want a NATO rubber strap if that exists.


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 10, 2008)

Littlecheese said:


> Can someone post pics of their 007/009 after years of daily use? Also photo of the back please! Thanks all!
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


The Pepsi one(quartz 7548) is the "grandfather" of the 009 - 1981 - 34 years 
The skx007J - 2010

Love tihs watches!


----------



## Dwsjr50 (Sep 27, 2014)

Have a great day.


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

Just arrived today  both the bracelet (Super Oyster II) and the watch are fantastic at this price point, very happy with it


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

denmanproject said:


> Just arrived today  both the bracelet (Super Oyster II) and the watch are fantastic at this price point, very happy with it


I'm wearing my 007 with the Strapcode Super Oyster today and still base at it. Really a classic. Only regret is not getting the Chamfer clasp.


----------



## Littlecheese (Jul 19, 2014)

AGarcia said:


> The Pepsi one(quartz 7548) is the "grandfather" of the 009 - 1981 - 34 years
> The skx007J - 2010
> 
> Love tihs watches!


Thank you! Can you please show a photo of the back of the watches?

How often do you used?

Thank you!

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Littlecheese said:


> Can someone post pics of their 007/009 after years of daily use? Also photo of the back please! Thanks all!
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


SKX173 so same watch as the 007 basically. Bought in 1998 and wore daily. This watch is exactly why I'm sold on the longevity and durability of Seiko. Never serviced during this time, never leaked, and was always accurate.

Before crystal replacement.










And after.


----------



## mistercoffee1 (Apr 22, 2015)

Summer is here:


----------



## Fujoor (Nov 4, 2014)

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Littlecheese (Jul 19, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> SKX173 so same watch as the 007 basically. Bought in 1998 and wore daily. This watch is exactly why I'm sold on the longevity and durability of Seiko. Never serviced during this time, never leaked, and was always accurate.
> 
> Before crystal replacement.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Can you show the back ? If you can a macro would be fantastic!
Thanks 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Littlecheese said:


> Thank you! Can you show the back ? If you can a macro would be fantastic!
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Never pay much attention to the back but here you go.


----------



## monsters (Mar 28, 2010)

My 009 with Harold's sapphire and chapter ring.









Looking forward to getting a Seiko black bay or fifty five fathoms mod soon. Other than mcww and neww do you guys have any recommendations who can provide those mods in the US? Also how much would it cost around?

Thanks!


----------



## John333 (May 9, 2015)




----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Wrong watch, bro.



Dwsjr50 said:


> View attachment 4382034
> Have a great day.


----------



## qt17 (Jun 21, 2015)

Tomgbw said:


> SKX007 Mod (DM bezel, PO bezel insert, SNXS77 dial and hands)
> View attachment 4158722


That's a nice strap, mind sharing the link?


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

sweeperdk said:


> Really loving this Super Engineer II bracelet.
> 
> Makes the whole thing a LOT heavier, but a lot nicer.
> 
> ...


Cocaine's a helluva drug.

Here's mine:


----------



## Stan_G (Jun 11, 2015)

mitchjrj said:


> I'm wearing my 007 with the Strapcode Super Oyster today and still base at it. Really a classic. Only regret is not getting the Chamfer clasp.


Same here. The 3 adjustment holes are not enough on the standard buckle. It's either a little loose or if I take a link out it's a little tight. I think 4 adjustment holes should sort it out.
I'm going to have to order the buckle with 4 adjustment holes or perhaps the chamfer clasp from Strapcode (buckle only).
Probably the one with 4 holes, it has push button and it's not as long as the chamfer clasp.


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 10, 2008)

Littlecheese said:


> Thank you! Can you please show a photo of the back of the watches?
> 
> How often do you used?
> 
> ...


Hi!

I dont have here any photo of them, but I will make one of this back's and put hereb-)

I use this watches very much|> I think this watches are the best for the price! Nice cases, with the perfect size, very good lume, very dressables, accept many starp's(steel, nato, rubber, etc), for all the situations

















I hope one day Seiko make a SKX with a great quartz movement 7C46

Regards!
(sorry about my poor english)


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)

AGarcia said:


> The Pepsi one(quartz 7548) is the "grandfather" of the 009 - 1981 - 34 years
> The skx007J - 2010
> 
> Love tihs watches!


Here are mine. new auto on left, old quartz on the right.


----------



## Jeremiah Gatbonton (Aug 12, 2014)

Seiko sea urchin bracelet on my SKX007


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Where my 007j spends 5 days of the week! No water for miles!!!


----------



## bulgogi (Jun 9, 2015)

Often said:


> SKX007J on a president bracelet
> View attachment 4328393


That is one handsome bracelet!


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

briandb said:


> My first foray into this world of Seiko modding is complete! (for now). It's a pretty popular combination of popular parts (not too interesting, I guess) but i think the look is pretty class and it felt like a good place to start for my first mod. The one interesting thing is that I believe I'm one of the very first people to have installed a coin edge bezel sourced from Yobokies (not Dave Murphy). What I like about this is that yobokies has made this with a unidirectional click. I had emailed him a couple months ago asking if he'd ever make one that worked with the click ring and he said he was already working on it. $55.
> 
> I have put on :
> Super Oyster from Strapcode (Solid Endlinks)
> ...


Nice! I actually just got a modded skx171 from Harold last week with the same bezel. Its supposed to have the PO insert as well but we got confused with all the emails (it'll be here this week). Nice to see the combo, looks great. Here's mine:


----------



## Fujoor (Nov 4, 2014)

On a strapcode super oyster and a obris rubber strap

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

This heavily modded 009 has Harold's new coin edge ratcheting bezel and glass insert now.
Comes with bezel gasket and fits snugly.

I really love this combo.









Respect


----------



## TNesher (Sep 30, 2014)

I just pulled the trigger. Last night at 2am I couldn't resist the calling calling anymore . I got it from jomashop for 170$


----------



## TNesher (Sep 30, 2014)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/seiko-diver-007-famous-people-events-2061306.html#post17436618

I consider you guys experts on the subject. Perhaps you could add your cents to the thread on famous people wearing the 007 or notable events it has been in.


----------



## TNesher (Sep 30, 2014)

jur24 said:


> View attachment 3435722


simple beautiful


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Yobokies Big Grip with a Dagaz insert. Clean!

David


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Ok. Just got the Big Grip bezel as you see above. 

Does anyone have a clue as to why it won't turn once installed? It was super hard to snap in place and now it will NOT turn. 

I haven't installed the insert yet until I know it's turning and I can line everything up properly. 

Thank you in advance. 


David


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

This happened to me on one install, rubber gasket had bound up and got worse when trying to turn.
Maybe you accidentally ended up with two gaskets in there.

Did you use gasket grease?
It should slide on without binding this way.

Respect


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Justaminute said:


> This happened to me on one install, rubber gasket had bound up and got worse when trying to turn.
> Maybe you accidentally ended up with two gaskets in there.
> 
> Did you use gasket grease?
> ...


Gasket is in there without binding and only one. Speaking to Harold he said the same - add some gasket grease or silicone grease. Getting some now.

If I install the bezel without the gasket it should turn, though? I've tried it both ways.

David


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

No dice with gasket grease/silicone lubricant. I got it to turn a little bit then it locked up again. No luck since. Gasket isn't binding up. 


David


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Also brushed the whole watch and bezel.


































And tried out a Blue/Black GMT insert for fun. 

























David


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Giving a NATO a try. I'm liking it


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Giving a NATO a try. I'm liking it


Once you try it you will not be able to go back to any other sort of band! 

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

It certainly is comfy. And cheap. I bought a package of 5 assorted colors to try. They were very cheap ($25) so what the heck. I like them, but I'm finding they don't all fit the same, and I'm pretty particular about fit. We'll see.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

@Dec1968, that new bezel looks great. Nice choice. Sorry you're having issues with it though.


----------



## TNesher (Sep 30, 2014)

Does any I you know if modifying the watch would compromise it's water resistance ?


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

TNesher said:


> Does any I you know if modifying the watch would compromise it's water resistance ?


As long as it is put back together correctly, it shouldn't.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Its FS in the classifieds if anyone wants a newly done 007 mod.



ViperGuy said:


>


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> Also brushed the whole watch and bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


David does this bezel make watch smaller profile. Its does looks on picture. I do like it but afraid its physicaly bigger then original one.


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Dec1968 said:


> Also brushed the whole watch and bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just removed my big grip.
If you'd like to cover shipping, you can have mine... it definitely fits and rotates.
(But I'm sure Harold would love an opportunity to satisfy you.)

It's unscratched and unpolished.
If you're going to brush finish it may not matter anyway.

I won't use it again.
You're welcome to it...









Respect


----------



## TNesher (Sep 30, 2014)

AGarcia said:


> The Pepsi one(quartz 7548) is the "grandfather" of the 009 - 1981 - 34 years
> The skx007J - 2010
> 
> Love tihs watches!


he is sure looking good for 34! I hope I'll age that well


----------



## Ace_Of_Spades (Nov 3, 2012)

:-d


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

vladg said:


> David does this bezel make watch smaller profile. Its does looks on picture. I do like it but afraid its physicaly bigger then original one.


It's bigger by 2mm in width only, but static pictures make it look bigger than it looks in person. I felt the same way until I put it on the watch.

I'll say this, the height is the same, actually the Big Grip looks shorter due to the taper. That's what makes it so attractive. It's more of a Rolex look or a Steinhart OVM look on a Seiko case. It's a beautiful marriage of looks.










In person it looks outstanding! The taper on the edge of the bezel makes it look skinnier than a static picture.

It's perfect in person and in three dimensions.

David


----------



## Boogey Man (Dec 3, 2014)

Justaminute said:


> I just removed my big grip.
> If you'd like to cover shipping, you can have mine... it definitely fits and rotates.
> (But I'm sure Harold would love an opportunity to satisfy you.)
> 
> ...


Where you at?

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Solidus snake (Aug 12, 2013)

Stocker. I got my skx in the post this week and I have to say I am really impressed and enjoying the jubilee bracelet.

Sorry if the picture is not working I am uploading it via a new phone.

Solidus


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Just received my 009 from seiko3s in less than 7 days from Japan to Portugal! In a beautiful box! Simply amazing!!








Edit: Already with new shoes! Have to size the bracelet later on....if it's as comfortable as it's loud it should be a dream to wear!


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Justaminute said:


> I just removed my big grip.
> If you'd like to cover shipping, you can have mine... it definitely fits and rotates.
> (But I'm sure Harold would love an opportunity to satisfy you.)
> 
> ...


Dec1968 took me up on the offer I made to him.
I hope it solves the issue you were having.
Thanks to others who responded...
Nothing ventured nothing gained, right.

Respect


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

JRMARTINS said:


> View attachment 4452402


Looks good with the NATO - I immediately ditched the stock rubber strap for a mid-blue NATO strap.
And here it is, getting wet:


----------



## ribbit (Dec 25, 2014)

JRMARTINS said:


> Just received my 009 from seiko3s in less than 7 days from Japan to Portugal! In a beautiful box! Simply amazing!!


Wow, so fast. How about the import taxes? Did you miss them by luck?


----------



## Johvic (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

How about a 171 with a couple of twists??


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

ribbit said:


> Wow, so fast. How about the import taxes? Did you miss them by luck?


My 007j took 3 weeks from the UK  Got hit for €35 not bad! Still a lot cheaper than the regular places I shop


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

My 2. On Strapcodes. Went from 0 to 11 watches in 18 months and these 2 I enjoy as much as some of the more expensive ones I have gotten. Great pieces!


----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

I know it doesn't look that great with all the modded ones, but I'm so happy with finally having my Skx007 that I feel the need to share a picture


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

I' ve got this yellow SKX, I like this color with black. 
With SKX011 hands, SKX007 insert and a new Crystal this SKX will be fine :-!


----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

Sprint Veloce said:


> I' ve got this yellow SKX, I like this color with black.
> With SKX011 hands, SKX007 insert and a new Crystal this SKX will be fine :-!


Amazing! I always loved the yellow divers.. The skxa35 is (somewhere) in my watch list 

Congrats!


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Sprint Veloce said:


> I' ve got this yellow SKX, I like this color with black.
> With SKX011 hands, SKX007 insert and a new Crystal this SKX will be fine :-!


And a President bracelet


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

Got the Strapcode first hoping I might be able to adapt it to fit my Mako/Rays, but no good. I had almost decided to buy a 007 anyway to replace the pictured Pulsar divers from the 80's (it still keeps great time, but the screw down is knackered and the bezel insert is gone). Well, I had a well made bracelet with no watch for it so I bought the 007 from Creation Watches with the rubber strap (don't like them, they give me a rash) as the cheapest option. I put the two purchases together and I am very pleased.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

My SKX009 on my custom Captain America strap.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## MarkX (Dec 30, 2012)

Yobokies stainless steel chapter ring, OEM navy blue bezel insert, ar coated domed sapphire and Strapcode super oyster II bracelet with ratchet clasp.


----------



## jharm (Aug 8, 2010)

Just finished this one last night, sorry for the bad pics as I am not a great photographer...yet. (tips would be helpful)

Aged lume, bezel insert, chapter ring, hands, dial, copper hands. What do you think?


----------



## MarkX (Dec 30, 2012)

jharm said:


> Just finished this one last night, sorry for the bad pics as I am not a great photographer...yet. (tips would be helpful)
> 
> Aged lume, bezel insert, chapter ring, hands, dial, copper hands. What do you think?
> 
> ...


Not too keen on the hands but other than that it looks pretty decent.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BenDibble (Nov 2, 2014)

Sprint Veloce said:


>


This would look cool with copper hands. I love that bezel insert.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


>


The best 009 nato combo imo. I guess I am kind of biased as I have the same combo. Tried different colours and settled on the navy blue. Compliments the dial very well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

joey79 said:


> The best 009 nato combo imo. I guess I am kind of biased as I have the same combo. Tried different colours and settled on the navy blue. Compliments the dial very well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ditto:


----------



## T Verdier (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

joey79 said:


> The best 009 nato combo imo. I guess I am kind of biased as I have the same combo. Tried different colours and settled on the navy blue. Compliments the dial very well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do have to agree!


----------



## jonolam1993 (Jul 1, 2015)

First image I took and then played around in photoshop to make it seem like its underwater, and the second one was done but with a lot less retouching haha


----------



## blueswords (Jul 1, 2015)

Though I need more time to play around with it, I just had to get the 009 since it's my colour and i've finally got one to show my friends!
Next step: get a nice SS band, blue/red nato, and maybe a 4R36 cal. to swap out the 7S26 ?


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

blueswords said:


> Though I need more time to play around with it, I just had to get the 009 since it's my colour and i've finally got one to show my friends!
> Next step: get a nice SS band, blue/red nato, and maybe a 4R36 cal. to swap out the 7S26 ?


I know you didn't ask but, I'd suggest getting either the super oyster or the endmill with the chamfer clasp from strapcode






here's mine on the SO...


----------



## blueswords (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks, have to agree that the SO looks very nice. I was looking into strapcode and had my mind on the Endmill, but the SO looks just as good. I might have to buy both :-d


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

blueswords said:


> Thanks, have to agree that the SO looks very nice. I was looking into strapcode and had my mind on the Endmill, but the SO looks just as good. I might have to buy both :-d


Thinking about getting the endmill too or the super jubilee...but this time might give the ratcheting clasp a try


----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

For a rainy day at the theme park.


----------



## alexcswong (Jan 18, 2015)

MarkX said:


> Yobokies stainless steel chapter ring, OEM navy blue bezel insert, ar coated domed sapphire and Strapcode super oyster II bracelet with ratchet clasp.


Man, you have perfected it.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

The stock bracelet, I have to admit is very comfortable! Just a shame it's not SEL or all solid links!


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

Having read most of the posts here I would like to try to clarify a couple of things in my mind.

I have noticed that quite a few people have found that the chapter ring is slightly out of alignment. Some others say that the bezel can be out too. I have recently bought a 007J and it is perfect. 

Has anyone found any quality control issues with their 007J or is it just the K?

There is a post here somewhere (can't find it right now) that shows a reply from Seiko to a question of the origin of 007s which specifically states that the Js are manufactured in Japan. That is why I got a J as I believe Japanese QC would be higher than almost anywhere else for any given price range of watch (and most other things).


----------



## mistercoffee1 (Apr 22, 2015)

I have a 007K with the chapter ring and bezel ring well aligned.
i have also read about some members with a 007J with alignment issues.

Let's put an end to this.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

This is a thread that seems to pop up every now and then. I am not one to judge as I think I may have posted this question when I first became interested in seiko dive watches. 
After having acquired over 10 seiko dive watches (both j and k models) in the last year, I am yet to notice any real differences in the QC. 
I do have a preference for made in Japan. That goes for most things. Made in UK, Germany, Australia, USA etc. 
On seiko watches they tend to display 'made in Japan' on the dial and I do like that.
As far as quality and QC concerns go I really do not have a preference or concern in purchasing the K model. As many members have already mentioned, there is no difference in quality.
As a matter of fact, the only QC issues I have encountered personally, happened to be J models.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faca (May 2, 2015)

My skx007 k2 received all in PERFECT condition


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

BenDibble said:


> This would look cool with copper hands. I love that bezel insert.


Like this?










I will put gold hands on this beauty


----------



## Fin_vtwin (Jul 3, 2015)

and here's my brand new SKX009.










already put the Oyster on it, came with the rubber. Also looking at Natos, leathers, etc..

Have also a couple Citizens and a Junkers automatic.


----------



## Fujoor (Nov 4, 2014)

I felt my 007 needed a friend


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

mistercoffee1 said:


> I have a 007K with the chapter ring and bezel ring well aligned.
> i have also read about some members with a 007J with alignment issues.
> 
> Let's put an end to this.


As a fairly new member to this forum who has just got my first SKX I thought I was making a reasonable enquiry, since I might save a little money in future buying Ks instead of Js. So to be advised to end this is slightly off in my opinion. If you want to be aggressive then my reply to you would be this:

I asked if anyone had QC problems with Js NOT if anyone had perfect Ks.

I am sure the majority of both models are fine, but I want to be sure that I spend my hard earned as best as possible. Thought, perhaps I should just keep buying Orients.


----------



## MarkX (Dec 30, 2012)

Rob Cox said:


> As a fairly new member to this forum who has just got my first SKX I thought I was making a reasonable enquiry, since I might save a little money in future buying Ks instead of Js. So to be advised to end this is slightly off in my opinion. If you want to be aggressive then my reply to you would be this:
> 
> I asked if anyone had QC problems with Js NOT if anyone had perfect Ks.
> 
> I am sure the majority of both models are fine, but I want to be sure that I spend my hard earned as best as possible. Thought, perhaps I should just keep buying Orients.


Wow, you take offence easily!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

MarkX said:


> Wow, you take offence easily!


Not really, but to be told to "end it" will set me off!


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Very cool Diver' s


----------



## cst (Mar 29, 2013)

T Verdier said:


> View attachment 4505482


I wear this combo a lot! ??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Rob Cox said:


> Not really, but to be told to "end it" will set me off!


That's not what he said. He was referring to the tendency for people to compare the Ks unfavourably to the Js. The reality is that Ks and Js can have alignment issues and equally be totally fine. It's up to you which to buy, it's not whether it's a K, or J that matters, just whether the assembler did a good job, or not.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Rob Cox said:


> Having read most of the posts here I would like to try to clarify a couple of things in my mind.
> 
> I have noticed that quite a few people have found that the chapter ring is slightly out of alignment. Some others say that the bezel can be out too. I have recently bought a 007J and it is perfect.
> 
> ...


I have a 007J that has either a chapter ring or bezel insert, haven't figured out which, about a millimetre misaligned from the 35 minute mark up to the 55 minute mark.


----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

My first week with the skx007, enjoying vacation...


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

007 Vintage


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

I' ve got a 7002 with the same dial,


----------



## Aiden21 (Nov 4, 2013)

Loves to wear it everyday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TNesher (Sep 30, 2014)

I want to comment about the jubilee bracelet. I've been wearing my 007 for about a week now and I'm much more impressed then anticipated. I think people are mistaking slack (flexible) as low quality, but on the contrary it is the slack that allows the watch to mold to your wrist and create a comfortable fit. 







I find it more comfterble than my sturdy Presidant bracelet. I think due to it's weight and stiffness. 
So all in all, I think the jubilee looks and feels great. The only complaint I have is with the clasp, not the bracelet.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

TNesher said:


> I want to comment about the jubilee bracelet. I've been wearing my 007 for about a week now and I'm much more impressed then anticipated. I think people are mistaking slack (flexible) as low quality, but on the contrary it is the slack that allows the watch to mold to your wrist and create a comfortable fit.
> View attachment 4534706
> 
> I find it more comfterble than my sturdy Presidant bracelet. I think due to it's weight and stiffness.
> So all in all, I think the jubilee looks and feels great. The only complaint I have is with the clasp, not the bracelet.


Could not agree more. For some reason it gets a bit of bad press. It reminds me of the Rolex bracelet.

It's all subjective and that's the great thing about the hobby we all share. We don't always agree and opinions will vary, that's half the fun.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

TNesher said:


> I want to comment about the jubilee bracelet. I've been wearing my 007 for about a week now and I'm much more impressed then anticipated. I think people are mistaking slack (flexible) as low quality, but on the contrary it is the slack that allows the watch to mold to your wrist and create a comfortable fit.
> View attachment 4534706
> 
> I find it more comfterble than my sturdy Presidant bracelet. I think due to it's weight and stiffness.
> So all in all, I think the jubilee looks and feels great. The only complaint I have is with the clasp, not the bracelet.


Off topic but boy the nighthawk looks substantially bigger than the 007 in that shot. I own a 009 and a nighthawk and the size difference is not as it appears in that pic. Nice shot btw!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

TNesher said:


> I want to comment about the jubilee bracelet. I've been wearing my 007 for about a week now and I'm much more impressed then anticipated. I think people are mistaking slack (flexible) as low quality, but on the contrary it is the slack that allows the watch to mold to your wrist and create a comfortable fit.
> View attachment 4534706
> 
> I find it more comfterble than my sturdy Presidant bracelet. I think due to it's weight and stiffness.
> So all in all, I think the jubilee looks and feels great. The only complaint I have is with the clasp, not the bracelet.


Agree 100%, I also was amazed how comfortable it is, thinking of swapping for either a monster or sbbn015 clasp. A diver should have a dive extension clasp.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

JRMARTINS said:


> I have a 007J that has either a chapter ring or bezel insert, haven't figured out which, about a millimetre misaligned from the 35 minute mark up to the 55 minute mark.


That was my point. I had an issue with a j model also. A piece of lint. The sweeping seconds hand would touch the lint on it's way around the dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

joey79 said:


> That was my point. I had an issue with a j model also. A piece of lint. The sweeping seconds hand would touch the lint on it's way around the dial.


I would love to know how many SKX watches of all versions are made annually. I suppose if it is a massive number some "problem" watches must slip through the net. 
My enquiry was to try and see which was the higher quality, but I think that would very difficult to quantify.


----------



## Di3gors (Feb 1, 2015)

My new Nato strap, I love this watch









Enviado desde mi SM-G920I mediante Tapatalk


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

My 007 -


----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

Still stock, still on the wrist. Finishing the 1 week vacation. The only watch for the trip, got it out of the box on day 1.


----------



## alexcswong (Jan 18, 2015)

on new black nylon strap. Feel like a new watch again. ☺


----------



## mistercoffee1 (Apr 22, 2015)

Vacation time:


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

mistercoffee1 said:


> Vacation time:


Have the same NATO strap!










David


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

SKX009 MIJ I don' t know if this insert is better than the pepsi stock one...


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Sprint Veloce said:


> SKX009 MIJ I don' t know if this insert is better than the pepsi stock one...


It does look good, I prefer the stock insert though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Bonetto Cinturini Seiko style flat vent. Highly recommend upgrade.

Sent from my iPhone because I'm fancy.


----------



## TNesher (Sep 30, 2014)

joey79 said:


> Off topic but boy the nighthawk looks substantially bigger than the 007 in that shot. I own a 009 and a nighthawk and the size difference is not as it appears in that pic. Nice shot btw!


The nighthawk is actually 41mm, 1mm SMALLER then the 007! It's quite the interesting illusion. Both great watches btw

Here is the pic for those of you who are interested:


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

TNesher said:


> The nighthawk is actually 41mm, 1mm SMALLER then the 007! It's quite the interesting illusion. Both great watches btw
> 
> Here is the pic for those of you who are interested:
> View attachment 4548650


Zero bezel will do that to you. Actually, the SKX is the same at 41mm.

David


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Same illusion going on in this pic I took today. The 007 is larger than the SNKL, however, the dial in the SNKL (stock 007 dial) looks much larger than the dial that's in the 007.










Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## TNesher (Sep 30, 2014)

I love this treat. Almost as much as I love the 007 &#55357;&#56847;


----------



## scottffitch (Apr 24, 2015)

I own both the 007, and 009 - this is my favorite configuration (at the moment, at least..) to wear..


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

TNesher said:


> The nighthawk is actually 41mm, 1mm SMALLER then the 007! It's quite the interesting illusion. Both great watches btw
> 
> Here is the pic for those of you who are interested:
> View attachment 4548650


An illusion indeed. I own the 009 and a couple of the nighthawk variations including the one pictured. Both great watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

After a week wearing the 007 and enjoying vacation, it's time to head back home.


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

does this count (it's not technically an 007/009):


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

On a reproduction tropic rubber from the bay. Hope the pic shows it up OK. Liking it a lot at the moment.


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

Just got this for my birthday on Sunday. Went straight on to mesh and I love it! It's very comfortable and can't beat it for price point


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Got mine today. Really liking it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Alien technology.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

stonehead887 said:


> Just got this for my birthday on Sunday. Went straight on to mesh and I love it! It's very comfortable and can't beat it for price point
> View attachment 4571458


Happy Birthday. The SKX009 is a great gift and looks outstanding on a shark mesh bracelet. Well done.


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

EXCALIBUR1 said:


> Happy Birthday. The SKX009 is a great gift and looks outstanding on a shark mesh bracelet. Well done.


Thanks! I love this watch. I do have a plan to mod it but never done any mod before. I know what bits I want and will start buying this weekend. Now all I need is a friendly GTG in the Northampton, UK area for a hands on modding lesson!


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

My favorite leather strap is the Hirsch Liberty + SEIKO buckle :-!


----------



## TNesher (Sep 30, 2014)

jacobsen1 said:


> does this count (it's not technically an 007/009):


where did you get the bezel ring from (not the insert). Looks great!


----------



## Superform (Jun 28, 2015)

just landed from Mr Lee


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 10, 2008)

*3 Made in Japan...3 different movements...automatic, quartz & kinetic

*








------------------SKX007-J--------------------------- 7548-7000-----------------------------SKJ001-P--------------------------


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

The Strapcode Super Oyster II is fantastic for the money!


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

TNesher said:


> jacobsen1 said:
> 
> 
> > does this count (it's not technically an 007/009):
> ...


sorry, forgot the full build details:
SKX171 bought "new" from yobokies (for the silver indicies and black day/date) with snzh55 hands, c1 red spear second hand, planet ocean bezel insert and 60 click unidirectional coin edge bezel all from yobokies.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

stonehead887 said:


> Just got this for my birthday on Sunday. Went straight on to mesh and I love it! It's very comfortable and can't beat it for price point
> View attachment 4571458


Happy Birthday and nice watch!

Mine was my birthday gift too this year.


----------



## JAndrewC (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

stonehead887 said:


> Just got this for my birthday on Sunday. Went straight on to mesh and I love it! It's very comfortable and can't beat it for price point
> View attachment 4571458


Really liking the mesh look on the 009. I have one on my dracula.

I couldn't find any with that much adjustment holes on the clasp. Where did you find that? Mine has only 3 holes and I had to cut some links off 

Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

cyberwarhol said:


> Really liking the mesh look on the 009. I have one on my dracula.
> 
> I couldn't find any with that much adjustment holes on the clasp. Where did you find that? Mine has only 3 holes and I had to cut some links off
> 
> Sent from myusing Tapatalk


It is from strap code. If memory serves it is the ploprof type with 1.4mm links and deployant clasp. Been wearing it all day and it is super comfy. Can highly recommend this strap, I will be buying more


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

My 009 and 007 comparo to a Solar I got last month as a gift.

009 and 007 I put onto Strapcodes, but the Solar has a pretty decent stock bracelet (non SEL, but not bad at all!) if you are OK with polished center links (I am)...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

SKX007 with Yobokies Big Grip bezel (brushed), Yobokies Orange Plongeur minute hand, Dagaz domed sapphire and Dagaz big number insert. Entire watch has a brushed finish as well.

David


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

More 




































David


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

JAndrewC said:


> View attachment 4589074


What bracelet is that?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Jtragic said:


> What bracelet is that?


That's s Super Engineer from Strapcode

David


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Digging my new MM300 clasp


----------



## alexcswong (Jan 18, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> That's s Super Engineer from Strapcode
> 
> David


Very nice & matched. Any other alternative or recommendation other than strap code? I am from Singapore, so after plus shipment fee, it's expensive!


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> More
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love your dezel, Dave.
At one day I need to pull a trigger on it and blue insert.
Do you know how much Yobokies asking for it now?


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

mario24601 said:


> Digging my new MM300 clasp


Does it seem long on the underside of the wrist?


----------



## JAndrewC (Jan 9, 2015)

Super Engineer, from Strapcode. Awesome. Hefty.



Jtragic said:


> What bracelet is that?


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hello guys!! You know where can I find a original bezel for my skx399??


----------



## blueswords (Jul 1, 2015)

Received a SuperOyster strap from Strapcode for my SKX009. 
I was looking at the SuperEngineer but changed my mind the last second. 
It's OK, but now that I look at it more I might have to buy a SuperEngineer too.
Oh, and another SKX to stick it on to. :-d















Also got a MiLTAT. Not bad, not bad at all


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

vladg said:


> I love your dezel, Dave.
> At one day I need to pull a trigger on it and blue insert.
> Do you know how much Yobokies asking for it now?


Its in the $55 range if I recall correctly.

David


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

blueswords said:


> Received a SuperOyster strap from Strapcode for my SKX009.
> I was looking at the SuperEngineer but changed my mind the last second.
> It's OK, but now that I look at it more I might have to buy a SuperEngineer too.
> Oh, and another SKX to stick it on to. :-d
> ...


The Endmill (President lookalike) looks fantastic on that watch.

David


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

JRMARTINS said:


> Does it seem long on the underside of the wrist?


Not too long, took about a week to get fully use to. Now when wear reg ones they feel awkward, too small  overall really happy with clasp, it's so useful to expand throughout the day. Perfect for warm days.


----------



## Often (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

mario24601 said:


> Not too long, took about a week to get fully use to. Now when wear reg ones they feel awkward, too small  overall really happy with clasp, it's so useful to expand throughout the day. Perfect for warm days.


Thanks for the info bro! Looking to get an endmill from strapcode and a MM clasp to go with it but was worried if it was too long!


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

batman1345 said:


> Hello guys!! You know where can I find a original bezel for my skx399??


????

Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk...


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 10, 2008)

Today, Seiko 7548 & Beuchat


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Changed the big grip insert to a Planet Ocean to try it out. I like it.

Dagaz Super Dome sapphire
Yobokies Plongeur minute hand
Yobokies Big Grip 
Dagaz Planet Ocean insert

David


----------



## sagitanic (Nov 29, 2014)

mattsd said:


> Got a bit festive with one of mine with the green bezel insert. The other has a Murphy bezel and super jubilee. FWIW in case anyone is interested the super jubilee absolutely rocks. Makes the whole watch feel much more solid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did u get the bezel on the second pic? And how much?

Makes the watch look amazing!


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Switched to the Razor bracelet. 









Sent from my iPhone using Alien technology.


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

My shirt matches my watch.









I'm liking it more and more than my old 007.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

harrym71 said:


> My shirt matches my watch.
> 
> View attachment 4627522
> 
> ...


Old Navy shirt. I have that one too.

David


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Here's my latest mod!



It was supposed to get a matte black chapter ring but unfortunately, my watchsmith says he couldn't get the smooth bezel off.

I was concerned that there's too much metal but I guess I could learn to like it.

I hope this doesn't take away any enjoyment from wearing the watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fin_vtwin (Jul 3, 2015)

Got a Hirsch today.


----------



## relojcb (Jul 2, 2015)

While I wait a oyster


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Don't care how long this watch has been around, I still love it and never tire of wearing it.


----------



## Gregedo (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi there, 
Long time lurker first time poster here. I bought my skx007 last October (also my first auto) after reading this thread. 

I deliberated for ages because I thought it may be too big for my puny wrists (16 cm, 5cm across). For anyone else in the same boat, it is a perfect size watch so just get on and buy one! 

Since purchasing the watch on the stock rubber I've slowly been acquiring the following bits and pieces:
Bond Nato - classic
Strapcode super oyster 2 -really nice strap. Seiko clasp would be nice, but this is so solid and comfy.
Dragonshroud - yes, it's a $30 dollar piece of plastic, but it completely changes the look of the watch and works well with the stock wave strap. I think I can just about pull this off with my wrist size. 
Obris Morgan isofrane-ish strap - too big for my wrist so I have to use one of the big holes, which then makes it slightly too tight. For $20 though, it is pretty sweet and in conjunction with the shroud, offers a very different look! 
Planet Ocean insert - IMO it has the paradoxical nature of dressing the watch up a bit at the same time as making it look more sporty. 

Some pics of my watch in different modes are attached. Thanks to everyone who has contributed to this thread - it is epic.


----------



## lamlux (Feb 28, 2014)

Slight tweaking, _still looking for a black Sumo dial_.
Mods to date: PO Insert, W.Jeans Super Oyster, SKX173 dial, Black day/date wheels, Sumo minute/hour hand, Dagaz 6105 second hand, went back to stock Hardlex because I want to get a flatter Sapphire.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

lamlux said:


> Slight tweaking, _still looking for a black Sumo dial_.
> Mods to date: PO Insert, W.Jeans Super Oyster, SKX173 dial, Black day/date wheels, Sumo minute/hour hand, Dagaz 6105 second hand, went back to stock Hardlex because I want to get a flatter Sapphire.
> View attachment 4644466


Mine is similar. Changed the minute hand to a Yobokies Plongeur hand and a Big Grip bezel and super domed sapphire.










David


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Stock 007 + Steel DLC insert on isofrane 

Seiko SKX007 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

muchacho_ said:


> Stock 007 + Steel DLC insert on isofrane
> 
> Seiko SKX007 by muchacho86, on Flickr


Those steel inserts are awesome - they need lume!

David


----------



## relojcb (Jul 2, 2015)

Comparison between oyster and jubilee








I pefrer the oyster


----------



## Mr Burrows (May 18, 2014)

Okay... I try to stay away from this place, as it costs money to sit here and get an urge. But in the true WIS spirit, I ordered a 007 from 3S just the other day (expected delivery mid august), and has already also bought an AR sapphire off evilbay. 
Just out of curiosity, though... Some say that the "200 meters" is in red, but the photos seems to show orange. All photos besides a very select few, that is. Is the print deep reddish orange, or is it in fact some sort of red? 

It might affect my further modding plans...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*I got this today! Modded SKX007
*


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

just got this in the mail and love it...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cst (Mar 29, 2013)

Mr Burrows said:


> Okay... I try to stay away from this place, as it costs money to sit here and get an urge. But in the true WIS spirit, I ordered a 007 from 3S just the other day (expected delivery mid august), and has already also bought an AR sapphire off evilbay.
> Just out of curiosity, though... Some say that the "200 meters" is in red, but the photos seems to show orange. All photos besides a very select few, that is. Is the print deep reddish orange, or is it in fact some sort of red?
> 
> It might affect my further modding plans...


Reddish orange, I hope that helps, well that's what it looks to my eyes. Enjoy when it arrives.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5M42-0B09 (Jun 2, 2015)

@DMCBanshee Nice mods! What face and hands are those? Where to buy?


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Here it is right before I packaged it up. It's still FS if anyone is interested in it.










Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

5M42-0B09 said:


> @DMCBanshee Nice mods! What face and hands are those? Where to buy?


I bought it from Loyswatch on eBay. He done nice modded Seiko's...


----------



## TNesher (Sep 30, 2014)

Painted the dial with a permanent marker. In most light I can't tell it he difference. Only at certain angles or if i look closely i can see the dots are a different shade.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

TNesher said:


> View attachment 4666746
> 
> 
> Painted the dial with a permanent marker. In most light I can't tell it he difference. Only at certain angles or if i look closely i can see the dots are a different shade.


Was trying to figure out what you did to dial then I noticed you painted bezel insert.... Pretty cool and simple mod 😉


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

Trying a new strap today


----------



## Tallest (Feb 20, 2013)

Contributing!


----------



## Mr Burrows (May 18, 2014)

lamlux said:


> Slight tweaking, _still looking for a black Sumo dial_.
> Mods to date: PO Insert, W.Jeans Super Oyster, SKX173 dial, Black day/date wheels, Sumo minute/hour hand, Dagaz 6105 second hand, went back to stock Hardlex because I want to get a flatter Sapphire.
> View attachment 4644466


Where did you score the Sumo hands? I think I desperately need a pair...


----------



## Mr Burrows (May 18, 2014)

cst said:


> Reddish orange, I hope that helps, well that's what it looks to my eyes. Enjoy when it arrives.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, sir! I had that impression for sure, and now I will adapt my modding plans accordingly. Had my eyes set on a vintage style red triangle Submariner bezel insert, but combining red and orange looks wrong (at least to me). Thus it will, instead, be the second hand that gets hit with a splash of matching color. The (flat, AR coated) sapphire is already on its way here. I have a few modded watches with domed sapphires, but I have begun to really appreciate the flat ones over the domed.

The weird thing is that the planning is about 75% of the fun...


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## AGarcia (Feb 10, 2008)

Regards from Portugal b-)


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

007 with new bezel and insert


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

It's not a 007/009 but a 399


----------



## rocknsnow (Aug 21, 2012)

On a nato. I do have the oyster from strap code which is a nice addition as well. I am new to this seiko world. Anyone know where I can get an extra bezel, and a 12 hour bezel insert? I am a pilot and want to keep my current bezel and have another bezel with the insert for military events and flying when I need to reference gmt time.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

rocknsnow said:


> On a nato. I do have the oyster from strap code which is a nice addition as well. I am new to this seiko world. Anyone know where I can get an extra bezel, and a 12 hour bezel insert? I am a pilot and want to keep my current bezel and have another bezel with the insert for military events and flying when I need to reference gmt time.


Welcome to the club! Have you tried Yobokies or Dagaz for the inserts?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> It's not a 007/009 but a 399


That's cool. Sometimes I feel that we could just rename the thread to "Show off your 0020 cases!"


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

rocknsnow said:


> On a nato. I do have the oyster from strap code which is a nice addition as well. I am new to this seiko world. Anyone know where I can get an extra bezel, and a 12 hour bezel insert? I am a pilot and want to keep my current bezel and have another bezel with the insert for military events and flying when I need to reference gmt time.


Yobokies sells full bezels. I would also check the bay. Many available.

I keep 3 for that reason too.

David


----------



## Greg Akin (Aug 4, 2014)

Lightly modded 007.


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 10, 2008)

Today with a Seiko 7548"Brian May", quartz, 1985



Almost 30 years with this watch, is a King!







One of the greateast rock music of all time!


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

Love it, Brian May with his hand made guitar and 7548! And Brian May with Vince (aka Alice Cooper), who I had the great pleasure of sharing a drink and story telling moment with at a local golf course here in Fl. Can't remember what watch he was wearing at the time though!


----------



## Jack19 (Nov 8, 2009)

rocknsnow said:


> On a nato. I do have the oyster from strap code which is a nice addition as well. I am new to this seiko world. Anyone know where I can get an extra bezel, and a 12 hour bezel insert? I am a pilot and want to keep my current bezel and have another bezel with the insert for military events and flying when I need to reference gmt time.


Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.

Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

Mod bits have arrived! I am very excited. This will bey first mod, need to get sone tools for the job and do some planning though.
I was going to mod my 009 but I love it so much as is I think I will buy a 007 for this project


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

stonehead887 said:


> Mod bits have arrived! I am very excited. This will bey first mod, need to get sone tools for the job and do some planning though.
> I was going to mod my 009 but I love it so much as is I think I will buy a 007 for this project


Nice parts! Where you got this?


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

Coin edge bezel, insert and hands from Yobokies, crown from Dragonshroud and crystal from the bay. I am really impressed with quality. Service and post was excellent too, they all answered my questions, will definitely be back for more....


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

stonehead887 said:


> Mod bits have arrived! I am very excited. This will bey first mod, need to get sone tools for the job and do some planning though.
> I was going to mod my 009 but I love it so much as is I think I will buy a 007 for this project


I would like to make a suggestion. I added those hands, only to go back to the stock hour and second hand. It gave it a more clean appearance. The stainless case blends so well with the stock hour hand and the Yobokies minute hand.

Just wanted to throw that out there.




























David


----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

Just trying a new nato today


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

My pepsi family


----------



## rocknsnow (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks for the help guys. I connected with yobokies and will be getting what I need. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## TNesher (Sep 30, 2014)

What do you think about a leather strap. Do you think it looks good ? Or should I stick with the bracelet.


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks very good.


----------



## Watch Catcher (May 30, 2015)

Trying a few different straps. I would value your opinion. Which looks the best??


----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

TNesher said:


> What do you think about a leather strap. Do you think it looks good ? Or should I stick with the bracelet.


I like the look and feel of leather. I have one strap like that and I wear sometimes.

I like to change the strap every few days, I guess I prefer the always changing look than one strap in particular.


----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

Watch Catcher said:


> Trying a few different straps. I would value your opinion. Which looks the best??


1, 3, 2. That said, I would have all 3.


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

Watch Catcher said:


> Trying a few different straps. I would value your opinion. Which looks the best??


I think these look best on the steel bracelet but also look good on leather and NATO's especially. Oh and even leather NATO's.;-)


----------



## Watch Catcher (May 30, 2015)

harrym71 said:


> Watch Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Trying a few different straps. I would value your opinion. Which looks the best??
> ...


I'm going on holiday soon to Canary Islands and it's going to be hot. I want to swim and not worry about the strap. I think the NATO's the best bet and put it back on the leather to dress it up for work when I get back.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Watch Catcher said:


> I'm going on holiday soon to Canary Islands and it's going to be hot. I want to swim and not worry about the strap. I think the NATO's the best bet and put it back on the leather to dress it up for work when I get back.


Wise decision. Can never go wrong on a NATO for anything. I vacillate between NATO and steel bracelet often.

David


----------



## TNesher (Sep 30, 2014)

Agree I think nato is the best option. They are most comfterble and stylish.


----------



## Mr Burrows (May 18, 2014)

The anguish of modding: The wait for parts!

Well, at least the sapphire has arrived. And I just now scored a Sumo hand set (chrome/black OEM!), so I am _almost_ all set to go. All I now need is that 007 that has been paid for, from Rakuten 3s. Seems the delivery can be a tad slow though, but I'll wait. I sort of have no option...
Oh, I also ordered two different Natos. One false Bond (grey/black) and one grey/black with red thin stripes.

Ain't it nice to be a nerd? *nods*


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

AlexCristiano said:


> Just trying a new nato today


Thats interesting, I've never been a fan of multicolored natos, but this combination is really something, might have to search for similar strap


----------



## JShep330 (Apr 8, 2014)

I am looking at getting either an SKX 009J or an SNZF15J1 Seiko 5. I have seen specs listed that are inconsistent. Is the case on the SNZF 40mm with 20mm lug width, or is it 42mm with 22mm lug width like the SKX?


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Both are 22, not sure on case size though.


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)

Just a few mods:
flat sapphire with AR coating
white sword hands C3 lume
glass lumed MoD bezel insert
22mm grey Dagaz Zulu strap
and for peace of mind a hydrostatic leak test to 25Bar for 5 minutes - no leaks















I have a 8L35 movement to put in it, so will need a new dial, maybe machine up a movement spacer and crown stem.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Rippa said:


> Just a few mods:
> flat sapphire with AR coating
> white sword hands C3 lume
> glass lumed MoD bezel insert
> ...


I debated for MONTHS with whether or not I wanted to use sword hands before I settled on my choice of a To Okies set of Plongeur hands. Even after that I still only used the minute hand.

Hard to tell, but those aren't metal rimmed hands, are they? They look to be all white. EDIT: your post indicates all white. Whoops.

Looks very good and the ZULU looks good. Love that color. Nice job.

David


----------



## Mr Burrows (May 18, 2014)

Ha, my watch is on its way from Japan as I write this! I had been told that it just might not ship out until the end of august, but this morning I got a notification with a tracking number. 
So: Watch - check. It is headed my way right now. Sapphire - check, as it is in my possession already. Hands - semi check (I have not gotten any sort of confirmation form Yobokies yet, but we discussed the deal briefly over email yesterday, and I made the payment immediately once he made the offer - so I am pretty sure he will keep his end of the deal). Nato - check, as it arrived today. 

If everything goes smooth I should be able to put it all together next weekend, giving me ample of time to actually use the watch in its altered form already this summer! The sheer anticipation feels... joyful! 
And that is a wee bit strange, but very nice at the same time.


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> I debated for MONTHS with whether or not I wanted to use sword hands before I settled on my choice of a To Okies set of Plongeur hands. Even after that I still only used the minute hand.
> 
> Hard to tell, but those aren't metal rimmed hands, are they? They look to be all white. EDIT: your post indicates all white. Whoops.
> 
> ...


Thanks, yes the hands are white trimmed. I never liked the chrome trim stock hands, they just don't suit the 007 dial


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

SKX007 with new dial, new hands and new insert


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## Gabe1 (Jul 24, 2015)

Skx007 gone surfing


----------



## Johvic (Aug 20, 2010)

May I ask where you bought those hands? Thanks!


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

Trying an old nato on my almost new skx007


----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

Yet another old strap for my 1 month old skx007. I know it doesn't match, different styles and so on, but I liked the result


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

Playing around with photos today -

















Not a lot of the original SKX left anymore, just case and movement. 
Dagaz Hands, Dial, bezel insert, chapter, Superdome Sapphire, Yobokies bracelet.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Put the stock bezel back on today (removed the Big Grip just to see how this looks). Brushed the bezel and the case.

Dagaz super domed sapphire with a Yobokies plongeur minute hand.




























David


----------



## Di3gors (Feb 1, 2015)

My new 007 with an older leather strap.














Enviado desde mi SM-G920I mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

xAEROPLANEx said:


> Not a lot of the original SKX left anymore, just case and movement.
> Dagaz Hands, Dial, bezel insert, chapter, Superdome Sapphire, Yobokies bracelet.


I love the BOR bracelet. Harold's are all solid links?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Jtragic said:


> I love the BOR bracelet. Harold's are all solid links?


Harold doesn't always provide SEL's, as many of his bracelets are folded end links. You have to ask him if he has a SEL variant.

David


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> Harold doesn't always provide SEL's, as many of his bracelets are folded end links. You have to ask him if he has a SEL variant.
> 
> David


I'm ok with the ends not being solid, I was wondering about the bracelet itself. So many of even the OEM seikos are folded and I can't stand them.


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

Only mod is with mesh but I love this 009 it's got to be worth another pic. 007 for actual planned mod will be bought next month...


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Put the stock bezel back on today (removed the Big Grip just to see how this looks). Brushed the bezel and the case.
> 
> Dagaz super domed sapphire with a Yobokies plongeur minute hand.
> 
> David


It doesn't look right with the crystal sticking up like that.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Rob Cox said:


> It doesn't look right with the crystal sticking up like that.


The picture makes it look much taller than it is in person. Meaning, all zoomed in its quite exaggerated. Looking at it at normal zoom you can't really tell its taller than the bezel. It looks right in person. The stock crystal is actually goofy looking when you put them side by side. This looks better in person.

Many watches have the crystal sit taller than the bezel. Steinhart, Rolex, Invicta, I could go on.

It works. I was worried too until I saw it. It looks perfect in person.










David


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

I went on a museum tour this afternoon wearing my 173. There was a guy on the tour wearing his 007 on z22 rubber. I wanted to tell the guy "nice watch," but I wasn't sure if that would be weird. 007 looks good but seeing it in person confirmed my preference for the 173 dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babyface (Jun 6, 2015)

My humble Moon007 ...


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

babyface said:


> My humble Moon007 ...
> View attachment 4790362
> View attachment 4790370
> View attachment 4790418


That is very cool!!


----------



## Proenski (Dec 28, 2013)

My modded model


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

babyface said:


> My humble Moon007 ...


Well, that's new! Details, please?


----------



## babyface (Jun 6, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Well, that's new! Details, please?


Base = SKX007
Bezel = Yobokies Smooth Bezel
Hands = Yobokies Milguass
Chapter Ring = Dragz Minutes Chapter Ring
Dial = DIY 
Day/Date wheel = From my SNZF17
Strap = noname Silicone Strap


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Ah -- is it the lighting that put the radial lines in the bezel?

That's an awesome dial, too.


----------



## Mr Burrows (May 18, 2014)

My 007 arrived today, only 4 days after it was sent out from Japan. That is pretty speedy indeed!

I had ordered it on a bracelet (Jubilee), and after removing three links the bracelet fit very well and felt comfortable. However, as with anything that has a clasp or buckle, it would scratch the keyboard when on the computer so it was soon removed and replaced with a Nato.










As some might notice, I put the Nato on backwards. Yes, I do that. This way the buckle is at the best position not hitting against anything - be it while typing or repairing oil rigs.

The watch itself is just great! I might even have to reconsider replacing the hands, even though I had made up my mind about it last week. Looking at the watch as it sits on my wrist, the original hands just sort of "makes sense" in a way they just cannot do via a picture. Even the somewhat weird second hand is just right as it is. 
I'll have to ponder a hand swap for a while, that is for sure.


----------



## Mr Burrows (May 18, 2014)

babyface said:


> Base = SKX007
> Bezel = Yobokies Smooth Bezel
> Hands = Yobokies Milguass
> Chapter Ring = Dragz Minutes Chapter Ring
> ...


Pardon my weird imagination, but replacing the "dot" on the second hand with a very tiny Apollo 11 capsule would be just spot on!


----------



## Henraa (Jan 17, 2014)

Well it's my birthday tomorrow and my wife has obviously been paying attention when I've been boring her about watches lol. I've had an SKX007 for a while now and after watching Robert Redford in 'All is Lost' I have fancied its sibling the SKX009. She surprised me tonight with it and I'm chuffed 







Then decided to put it on a nato I already had:







I'm thinking of buying a navy blue dive strap in the very near future too.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Mr Burrows said:


> Pardon my weird imagination, but replacing the "dot" on the second hand with a very tiny Apollo 11 capsule would be just spot on!


Ha! That'd be the ****! Maybe a tiny command module-lunar lander package, given enough time and skill. That's be so cool.


----------



## RYNOC (Jul 5, 2015)

My first "nice" watch and so far I'm really liking it! Got it here in the for sale section. It has been losing about 4-5 secs per day which is pretty decent from what I gather. I've tried a few different positions at night and it hasn't seemed to make a difference. Really enjoying the forum here so far. Don't know if it's a good thing though the last thing I need is another hobby/interest/collection 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

RYNOC said:


> My first "nice" watch and so far I'm really liking it! Got it here in the for sale section. It has been losing about 4-5 secs per day which is pretty decent from what I gather. I've tried a few different positions at night and it hasn't seemed to make a difference. Really enjoying the forum here so far. Don't know if it's a good thing though the last thing I need is another hobby/interest/collection
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Too late! You've been bitten!


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Henraa said:


> Well it's my birthday tomorrow and my wife has obviously been paying attention when I've been boring her about watches lol. I've had an SKX007 for a while now and after watching Robert Redford in 'All is Lost' I have fancied its sibling the SKX009. She surprised me tonight with it and I'm chuffed
> View attachment 4795346
> 
> Then decided to put it on a nato I already had:
> ...


Happy Birthday!!! You are very blessed.


----------



## babyface (Jun 6, 2015)

Mr Burrows said:


> Pardon my weird imagination, but replacing the "dot" on the second hand with a very tiny Apollo 11 capsule would be just spot on!


You are evil ..... now where is mine space capsule .... ?


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

just put strapecode bracelet on my new 173. It is very comfortable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponder (Aug 19, 2014)

Tomgbw said:


> 007 with new bezel and insert


Very clean. Love it.


----------



## dx315 (Apr 4, 2015)

My second mod.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

babyface said:


> You are evil ..... now where is mine space capsule .... ?


I wonder how small a 3D printer can go.


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

My SKX009 on the OEM bracelet and a blue nato. Tomorrow I will receive a Strapcode Super Oyster "Submariner" for the SKX009.

















Awesome watch for the price!

Best regards,

Steffen


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 10, 2008)

All Blacks, All Made in Japan 





Paint it Black!!


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

How bout an -011?


----------



## Januar74 (Mar 29, 2008)

SKX007 with shroud


----------



## torkdk (May 12, 2015)

Looking at this thread, I can't wait for FedEx to drop off my first SKX007 tomorrow. 👍


----------



## thequietvnese (Oct 27, 2014)

no mods at all


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Januar74 said:


> SKX007 with shroud


Is that a metal shroud!? More pics/details please! 

Sent from my iPhone because I'm fancy.


----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

Not so much because of the 007, but it is a nice day for this winter here..


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

I ordered a Strapcode Super Oyster "Submariner" yesterday and it was already delivered today. I must say I like it a lot better than the original OEM Jubilee which I think is just to flimsy. Now the SKX009 is the perfect daily rocker for me.

































All the best,

Steffen


----------



## mistercoffee1 (Apr 22, 2015)

motzbueddel said:


> I ordered a Strapcode Super Oyster "Submariner" yesterday and it was already delivered today. I must say I like it a lot better than the original OEM Jubilee which I think is just to flimsy. Now the SKX009 is the perfect daily rocker for me.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Steffen


Not much taper on that thing, is there? Is that a 20mm clasp?


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

mistercoffee1 said:


> Not much taper on that thing, is there? Is that a 20mm clasp?


Well, the bracelet is tapering down from 22mm to 20mm. However, the clasp is 22mm wide.

All the best,

Steffen


----------



## Mr Burrows (May 18, 2014)

babyface said:


> You are evil ..... now where is mine space capsule .... ?


Some suggested a 3D-printer. I say "1200 DPI, high quality printer paper, and a very small print out of a capsule, that fit inside the luminous dot".

I know it might be almost impossible, but... Would really match the dial.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Januar74 (Mar 29, 2008)

synaptyx said:


> Is that a metal shroud!? More pics/details please!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone because I'm fancy.


Here's the detail, and soon add more pictures

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/my-brand-new-tuna-mod-2187482.html


----------



## rikk727 (Jul 19, 2014)

Sent from my D6633 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchutalkinbowt (Jul 22, 2015)

My 007 on a two piece zulu


----------



## lamlux (Feb 28, 2014)

Impatient for a Sumo dial I instead went for 62mas inspired look.


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

lamlux said:


> Impatient for a Sumo dial I instead went for 62mas inspired look.


oh man! You modded up from the sumo dial, very nice.


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

Parts from Jake at Home - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.

This one I really like, as the regulation is within +6 seconds a day regularly. Can't really complain!


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

lamlux said:


> Impatient for a Sumo dial I instead went for 62mas inspired look.


 This dial is very nice, color is dark brown and the finish is "soleillée". It is made for a 7002


----------



## sagitanic (Nov 29, 2014)

Here is my new skx009, which I bought today from a very old watch shop in Hong Kong. Had the oyster bracelet installed by them. It has hollow end links but has Seiko branding at the clasp. Very good price as well.

Here are a couple of phone pics.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Snap.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

New NATO


----------



## Auto017 (Jul 21, 2015)

Here's mine, Stock. The only mods I could see myself doing would be a new, submariner type bezel and new mercedes or cathedral type hands.


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

Strap change. Love it on a NATO


----------



## Henraa (Jan 17, 2014)

I said earlier in the week I was planning to put my SKX009 on a navy blue rubber, so here it is:


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Here is my SKX009 Japan, I will reinstall the stock insert, this one is not bad but I prefer the original.

The bracelet is a Super Oyster with SEIKO Double Flip-Lock Diver Clasp + diver' s extension (1st generation)


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Domed sapphire, new hands and black date wheel










Sent from my magic brick


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Henraa said:


> I said earlier in the week I was planning to put my SKX009 on a navy blue rubber, so here it is:
> 
> View attachment 4841761


Nice strap. Looks as though it flares past the lugs? What is the brand/model?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexgand (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## ijsco (Jul 4, 2015)

Hi all, love this topic and all the different mods in it 

My small Seiko family:
the 007 with Murphy bezel








and the 171 with sapphire and the 007 bezel:








and them together:


----------



## nicholas.d (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

Just received the Hirsch liberty and the combo is stunning !
Thanks to "Seppia" a.k.a "Style Master II" for the inspiration !


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

tiagu said:


> Just received the Hirsch liberty and the combo is stunning !
> Thanks to "Seppia" a.k.a "Style Master II" for the inspiration !
> 
> View attachment 4852137


I' m agree with you, I like this strap. It is awesome with a SEIKO buckle :-!


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 10, 2008)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

laughinggull said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This Loyswatch custom is very nice, where did you get the domed sapphire w/AR ? Thanks


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

Sprint Veloce said:


> I' m agree with you, I like this strap. It is awesome with a SEIKO buckle :-!


It looks great ! Thank you for the advice. Really love that combo brown/blue/red, perfect summer watch


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Those leather straps are great, if you want a SEIKO buckle send me a PM. (20mm, polished or brushed) This buckle fits perfectly the Hirsch Liberty, a perfect SEIKO leather strap for a cool price.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Custom dial / SKX011 insert / Hirsch Liberty strap / SEIKO buckle



















BRUSHED










POLISHED


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

007 with a blue bezel insert and blue nato for sunday!


----------



## Henraa (Jan 17, 2014)

joey79 said:


> Nice strap. Looks as though it flares past the lugs? What is the brand/model?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi it's a Bonetto Cintirini. You can buy them through Amazon, Watch Gheko, etc.















It's designed for this watch I think as it fits perfectly.


----------



## Jeru (Jul 11, 2011)

It's here, my first automatic watch, the Seiko SKX013!

On my tiny 14.5cm/5.7" wrist:


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

My new SKX009! What a great watch.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Sprint Veloce said:


> Here is my SKX009 Japan, I will reinstall the stock insert, this one is not bad but I prefer the original.
> 
> The bracelet is a Super Oyster with SEIKO Double Flip-Lock Diver Clasp + diver' s extension (1st generation)


So good


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Switched up again. My 007 on Hadley Roma rubber Rally. And a $5 32oz Shiner Bock.


----------



## rocknsnow (Aug 21, 2012)

dx315 said:


> My second mod.
> View attachment 4801146


Where did you get your bezel?


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

SKX007J and SKX011J


----------



## dx315 (Apr 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoRob (Jul 3, 2015)

Simple wonderful.


----------



## Gallowaystx (Jul 26, 2014)

Januar74 said:


> SKX007 with shroud


Where did you buy this shroud?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gallowaystx (Jul 26, 2014)

No mods outside of the isofrane

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

Out for a morning stroll.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

SKX family


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

My first batch of tools are arriving! Got the parts already. Now, do I get started on my 009 as planned or buy a 007 for the mod?


----------



## Mr Burrows (May 18, 2014)

A well known pose, and a well know watch. Now modded with OEM Sea Urchin hands and a flat sapphire from Crystal times. 
I am very happy with it.


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

Just love the lume on these.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

My favourite beater! Although I've invested too much time and effort in it to treat it badly.

Had I known this would be the final outcome, I'd have done things differently and potentially saved enough to buy another one or two 007s.



The only part left from the original 007 is the case.

I used the following parts:

1. Double-domed AR sapphire from Yobokies

2. 656 hands from Yobokies

3. Brushed silver chapter ring from Dagaz

4. MARK XW dial from Dagaz

5. Clear caseback from Dagaz

6. Smooth bezel from Dave Murphy

7. 6R15 movement from Rob

8. SARB059 crown from Rob

9. Curved end leather strap with Bader deployment clasp from Christopher Ward

Loving it so far, although accuracy can be better. Feels great on my wrist and my eyes always linger when I look at the time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

deluded said:


> The only part left from the original 007 is the case.


You obtained a really great watch!

Apart different dial and hands, Superdome, brass chapter ring and an Oyster my mew summer watch had similar treatment.
(just a more utilitarian 4r and an aftermarket unsigned crown)


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

LeeMorgan said:


> You obtained a really great watch!
> 
> Apart different dial and hands, Superdome, brass chapter ring and an Oyster my mew summer watch had similar treatment.
> (just a more utilitarian 4r and an aftermarket unsigned crown)


That looks great too, and very functional. I've got a Super Oyster too, but I decided to wear it on leather for a while.

Did you make the brass chapter ring yourself?


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

deluded said:


> That looks great too, and very functional. I've got a Super Oyster too, but I decided to wear it on leather for a while.
> 
> Did you make the brass chapter ring yourself?


Thank you!

I sanded the Chrome chapter ring from Jake

Planning to wear it with leather in fall/winter seasons, I've ready a soft cream strap and original signed deployant clasp


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Sprint Veloce said:


>


The Super Engineer is growing on me. The end links, any oddness to them visually whilst wearing the watch? That's always been my question. I trust your judgment.

David


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

My modded SKX007 from Kontrolsports on orange G10 natio. Love it!


----------



## eep02b (Oct 28, 2014)

Just joined the Seiko family. I got a SKX009K1. Its on the stock rubber strap, but I have a super oyster with solid end links on the way as well as a couple NATO's. I'll definately be looking closely at this thread for future ideas. I may end up picking up a second just to mod. The seller I bought it from stated that it came with a factory sapphire Crystal, but with all my research I've seen no evidence any model came with one. Regardless, the price was great so even if it's not, I'm not too disappointed. Great watch so far!!


















Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> The Super Engineer is growing on me. The end links, any oddness to them visually whilst wearing the watch? That's always been my question. I trust your judgment.
> 
> David


Looks perfect to me


----------



## JAndrewC (Jan 9, 2015)

The Super Engineer is awesome. The heft of it!


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Tnis is a beautiful bracelet, the end links are perfect, very cool design.


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

I too like the bracelet. It is heavy and not as sleek as SO or jubilee but works well. Sturdy clasp.








Respect


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

fave sneakers, fave watch


----------



## Jwiner (Dec 5, 2011)

My 3 year old SKX
Murphy Bezel. 
Dagaz Bezel insert. 
Dagaz Double Dome Crystal.


----------



## JAndrewC (Jan 9, 2015)

Sprint, is that a Dagaz bezel insert? Can you tell me how closely the Orange matches with the colour of the text on the dial?



Sprint Veloce said:


> Tnis is a beautiful bracelet, the end links are perfect, very cool design.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

I hope SKX011's are not exempt from this thread?


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

JAndrewC said:


> Sprint, is that a Dagaz bezel insert? Can you tell me how closely the Orange matches with the colour of the text on the dial?


I bought the bezel insert at DAGAZ. The orange is the same than the one used in the script, here is the model : http://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/47575


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

My 007 with its 1983 cousin, a Pulsar Y514. at that time it was the best diver I could afford. In the 80's I did not want a mechanical watch as quartz was the future! It has been dived and snorkelled in the Med and off the coasts of Cornwall and Wales extensively. It has never been serviced, just new batteries when needed. It still keeps great time, losing about 30 seconds in the 6 month period between the hour advance/retard changes. 
The bezel insert was faded to grey, and the crystal badly scratched. I have fitted a new crystal and took ages to source a bezel insert, which is for a Citizen Promaster, although I had to file it down to fit. I was slightly clumsy doing this as you may be able to see. It is a bit too thick and stands slightly proud of th bezel. It was a very tight push fit and required no adhesive. Its diving days are well behind it as the crown will no longer screw down. The hands and crowns of these two are the same design.
I hope my 007 can step into the shoes of this great servant, as I still like to do a little light snorkelling and swimming.


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

Put a similar post in the sister Citizen thread of the guys spending some quality time together.














Never can decide which is my favourite. The Citizen has the nicest looking bezel with the best grip, but the worst 60 click action which is a bit sloppy. Both the others are 120 clicks. The Orient is quite stiff and is like trying to grip a bar of wet soap! The Seiko is just right as Goldilocks would say. Other than that I wouldn't like to part with any of them.


----------



## Shofixti (Jun 8, 2015)

Stealing some major wrist time from my other watches.


This is staying stock. Seriously thinking of buying another one to mod.


----------



## mozatihom (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## Proenski (Dec 28, 2013)

Slightly curved sapphire, Sumo dial plate, lollipop second hand, Yobokies coin ring with a planet ocean insert. All together on a Seiko flatvent.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

New SKX007


----------



## Johvic (Aug 20, 2010)

Sprint Veloce said:


> New SKX007


May I ask where did you buy your dial and hands?


----------



## xDKP (Jul 29, 2015)

Thanks for the greatest SKX007 thread online! Massive amount of inspiration in here for straps etc. Got my SKX007 this month and bought a Super Oyster instantly for it. The stock Jubilee is really not to my liking - But this thing rocks! LOVE IT!


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

xDKP said:


> Thanks for the greatest SKX007 thread online! Massive amount of inspiration in here for straps etc. Got my SKX007 this month and bought a Super Oyster instantly for it. The stock Jubilee is really not to my liking - But this thing rocks! LOVE IT!
> 
> View attachment 4956689


I have the old style SO, but love these endlinks!


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Shofixti said:


> Stealing some major wrist time from my other watches.
> 
> 
> This is staying stock. Seriously thinking of buying another one to mod.


So good as stock.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Mine with their slightly less popular (but not less capable) brother in the middle:


----------



## jprangley (Apr 8, 2014)

What's the strap on the 009? Nice look!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

It's a Veloci, bought from Asprey Straps while I was on holiday in the Philippines.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SKX011 on leather NATO today:


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

So I have just bought a 007. ... no point in having the parts and tools but no watch, right? Yes I have my 009 but to be honest I am loving this one just as it is on the mesh bracelet, I didn't want to pull that one apart. Ya'll understand? It's a perfectly logical thing.... that what I told my wife!


----------



## rocky99 (Jul 4, 2015)

I'm really close to deciding on the 007 as my second automatic, following my Orient Bambino purchase last week. Love the style, and think it'll look great with my only black suit, since I intend to keep the Bambino on a brown strap and don't want to swap straps to match the suit when I wear it. These pics make it even more tempting!


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

My first Seiko automatic, box stock except for the Strapcode Super Oyster II. Thinking about sliding into the world of modding with something simple like a new bezel insert.


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

Sprint Veloce said:


> Tnis is a beautiful bracelet, the end links are perfect, very cool design.


I like this look so much I just ordered the same bezel insert for my 007!


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

007 on Obris Morgan grey rubber.


----------



## larasati (Jul 29, 2012)

Here is mine guys 

Wear yours in health !
All the best,

J.J.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

HeavyDuty_Ken said:


> My first Seiko automatic, box stock except for the Strapcode Super Oyster II. Thinking about sliding into the world of modding with something simple like a new bezel insert.


I added a different minute hand from Yobokies (Orange plongeur) and it made all the difference.









I also brushed the entire case and added a domed crystal. I've tried different inserts and even the Big Grip bezel (nice) but am back to the stock bezel for now to give it an updated yet stock appearance.

Have fun, and nice watch!

David


----------



## OmegaSMPMan (Jun 18, 2015)

Same watch. Different straps


----------



## dx315 (Apr 4, 2015)

For those that are interested I received an email from Murphy manufacturing stating that they had coin edge bezels back in stock. Those that are on the notification list will have their orders filled first and then the leftover ones will be put on the website for purchase. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

OmegaSMPMan said:


> Same watch. Different straps


Please tell me where you got the blue and red leather strap from, its a great combo with the pepsi bezel.


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

Just arrived. 007 for modding. Just as good as the 009. Strap will have to go before I get stuck in to the mod. Have all the bits, just need the time...


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Cake?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

PrinceT said:


> Cake?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With Pepsi ;-)


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Alien technology.


----------



## slide13 (Mar 26, 2006)

dx315 said:


> For those that are interested I received an email from Murphy manufacturing stating that they had coin edge bezels back in stock. Those that are on the notification list will have their orders filled first and then the leftover ones will be put on the website for purchase.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


hmm...I put my name on the list but haven't received an email. Wonder if they sold out before they got to me? Keep checking the site to see if the buy button goes live too, but nothing yet. Really want to try one of these.


----------



## OmegaSMPMan (Jun 18, 2015)

Rob Cox said:


> Please tell me where you got the blue and red leather strap from, its a great combo with the pepsi bezel.


Thanks for the comments. I got it from a company called Weston watch straps.


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Always wondered why Seiko never made 007 with a white dial??


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

My 009 & 007





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sevens (Nov 2, 2010)

Can I post here. Mini- 007


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

sevens said:


> Can I post here. Mini- 007


That is nice. Looks full size in that pic? I realise pictures can be deceiving

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi all, I have always worn my 009 on either rubber or nato. Today I tried to mix it up a bit and switch to a jubilee bracelet I purchased a few months ago.

The issue Is that the original fat spring bars do not fit through the end links. I tried regular 22mm spring bars but to be honest they felt a little loose. I decided not to persist with the regular spring bars for fear of damaging the lug holes.

Suggestions please! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

CWBYTYME said:


> Always wondered why Seiko never made 007 with a white dial??
> View attachment 5091482


Looks great! What did you use on this build? Thanks.


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> David


where can I buy this crown and original bezel with insert???


----------



## Elliot Mckerr (Jun 4, 2015)

Thought I would show you the UncleSeiko Vintage Mod on a Perlon Strap.

View attachment 5116490
View attachment 5116506
View attachment 5116530


----------



## Declan79 (Dec 27, 2014)

New nato... Feels more comfort than bracelet while sweating

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

joey79 said:


> Hi all, I have always worn my 009 on either rubber or nato. Today I tried to mix it up a bit and switch to a jubilee bracelet I purchased a few months ago.
> 
> The issue Is that the original fat spring bars do not fit through the end links. I tried regular 22mm spring bars but to be honest they felt a little loose. I decided not to persist with the regular spring bars for fear of damaging the lug holes.
> 
> ...


Anyone?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TNesher (Sep 30, 2014)

Here is a wrist shot while on the train to Jerusalem at 5:30 am - off to the construction site. Red nato and retouched bezel.


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

Do the spring bars feel loose on the watch if you fit them without the bracelet? If not try them in the end links of the braceletwithout fitting them to the watch, if they feel loose in the end links then thats your problem. Try a series of small screw drivers through the end links and see if you can find the one that gives a nice snug, but not tight fit. Measure the diameter of the screw driver and see if you can source the closest size to that (not bigger).


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Rob Cox said:


> Do the spring bars feel loose on the watch if you fit them without the bracelet? If not try them in the end links of the braceletwithout fitting them to the watch, if they feel loose in the end links then thats your problem. Try a series of small screw drivers through the end links and see if you can find the one that gives a nice snug, but not tight fit. Measure the diameter of the screw driver and see if you can source the closest size to that (not bigger).


Hi Rob,

I will give your suggestions a try. Thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rodeohead (Jan 10, 2013)

Thinking about modding the hands

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## Proenski (Dec 28, 2013)

This one I call the "improvement mod", although I like the look of the SKX007 I never really understood those original hour and minute hands, style wise they don't match the dialplate so those were replaced. Sapphire glass was installed together with a Yobokies stainless steel engraved bezel with white digits to match the dialplate. Also a super solid Jubilee bracelet was added.


----------



## faca (May 2, 2015)

As tipo you say hands are no my piece of cake good job


----------



## Tyler224 (Aug 26, 2015)

My new Seiko SK007J1
On a nato strap.


----------



## STEVIE (May 13, 2006)

I was thinking of getting a steel bracelet, but there's a few cons about bracelets that that are off putting for me with this model:





Changing over is simple and fast.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

I ended up squeezing the fat springs bars through, not before adjusting the end links a little.

For others who enjoy switching between bracelets and straps, I highly recommend the double flanged fat spring bars. An absolute breeze.

The jubilee may feel a little flimsy but I think it looks great and feels very comfortable. The only negative is that it does tend to tug on the hair on my arm/wrist.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerseyb (Apr 14, 2014)

Just got this as a birthday present from my wife. I'm very impressed with it so far.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

batman1345 said:


> where can I buy this crown and original bezel with insert???


Artifice Watchworks does this mod. They require the watch to fit the bezel. It's from a Baby Tuna and heavily modified. Not a simple drop in.

David


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

I love the overall effect of the SKX, and since I have a black Ray, I was looking for a dark blue diver, but never cared much for the Pepsi look.

Here's my brand new SKX009 with a simple band and bezel insert swap. Worked rather well, I thought!

Been imagining this combo for a few weeks now, was nice to see it come together.


----------



## marcopolo05 (Jun 15, 2015)

Went into a shop today to get me one but after trying it, it felt tiny even on my small wrists so I ended up leaving the store empty handed ! 

Couldn't get my head around the jubilee bracelet either but I was already planing on replacing it.

Can you either confirm or decline the small size of the SKX007/009 ? 
I really want to like it aha

Envoyé de mon LG-H815 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I believe it is shorter lug to lug than most watches of similar case width and wears smaller as a result.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I believe it is shorter lug to lug than most watches of similar case width and wears smaller as a result.


Yup. Its lugs are almost stubby. I tried on the new Omega Seamaster 300 (the retro-ish model with no date), and it has longer, straighter lugs. I preferred the closer, more "organic" fit of my 009.


----------



## marcopolo05 (Jun 15, 2015)

Thanks guys ! Ill go back to see if i change my mind as i now know it isnt that big of à watch 

Envoyé de mon LG-H815 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## janosfia (Aug 14, 2015)

SKX007K1 after an upgrade to a super oyster bracelet and a bezel insert change. I have several watches but I find I'm wearing this almost all the time now and my others are getting less wrist time.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

I like that insert. Nice and clean. Where from? I still ponder from time to time getting a 009 and replacing the Pepsi with straight blue.



janosfia said:


> SKX007K1 after an upgrade to a super oyster bracelet and a bezel insert change. I have several watches but I find I'm wearing this almost all the time now and my others are getting less wrist time.


----------



## janosfia (Aug 14, 2015)

mitchjrj said:


> I like that insert. Nice and clean. Where from? I still ponder from time to time getting a 009 and replacing the Pepsi with straight blue.


Thanks. Got it from Dagaz. I too think it makes for a nice, clean look.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

StogieNinja said:


> I love the overall effect of the SKX, and since I have a black Ray, I was looking for a dark blue diver, but never cared much for the Pepsi look.
> 
> Here's my brand new SKX009 with a simple band and bezel insert swap. Worked rather well, I thought!
> 
> Been imagining this combo for a few weeks now, was nice to see it come together.


Love this look! May I ask where you got the bezel insert?

Sent from my iPad using Alien technology.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

SKX family, the SKKX171 will receive a President bracelet, I prefer metal for diver' s.


----------



## seikocrazy (Aug 28, 2015)

Go to watch on outdooradventure 







desert sand cerakote finish
Custom ploprof hands


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

diverswatchusa.com said:


> Go to watch on outdooradventure
> View attachment 5167370
> 
> desert sand cerakote finish
> Custom ploprof hands


That is an awesome finish. How is the cerakote applied? Is it durable?


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Malice 146 said:


> Love this look! May I ask where you got the bezel insert?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Alien technology.


eBay!

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Navy-Bezel-In...er-SCUBA-SKX-007-009-/171163977212?nav=SEARCH


----------



## seikojunkie (May 16, 2015)

Zulu Bond Classic










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

96 degrees today. New SKX007 from Singapore that needed its first






swim.


----------



## seikocrazy (Aug 28, 2015)

stonehead887 said:


> That is an awesome finish. How is the cerakote applied? Is it durable?


yes they are durable..this is 1.5 times the recommend coating ... no nick or chipped off paint even if dropped from 3 feet off the ground, cement or asphalt...


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

ki6h said:


> 96 degrees today. New SKX007 from Singapore that needed its first
> View attachment 5173986
> swim.


Nice! Might want to see a doctor about that arm situation though. ;-)


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

cairoanan said:


> Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


Hold the phone... What strap is that and where did it come from? Third party curved lug straps that fit properly are like unicorns.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

janosfia said:


> SKX007K1 after an upgrade to a super oyster bracelet and a bezel insert change. I have several watches but I find I'm wearing this almost all the time now and my others are getting less wrist time.


I'd like to see a blue version of this bezel, or this without the quarter marks. Still have in the back of my mind converting an SKX009 to all blue. Having trouble finding right bezel though.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

mitchjrj said:


> Hold the phone... What strap is that and where did it come from? Third party curved lug straps that fit properly are like unicorns.


Ha! Thanks, man. It's a Chris Ward C70 strap. I did a post about it here:https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/skx007-christopher-ward-strap-2310210.html


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

On new curved end orange rubber


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

First time on super oyster









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

On a simple green NATO.


----------



## Reoxy (Aug 10, 2015)

Just bought my first automatic from this site.


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

The perfect bracelet for my SKX171, this Watch will be A-W-E-S-O-M-E


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

Sprint Veloce said:


> The perfect bracelet for my SKX171, this Watch will be A-W-E-S-O-M-E


I've been trying to decide which bezel insert I want to use on my 007, I think it's going to be this one!


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

This is not easy to find a cool insert for the SKX007. This aluminium model is great, those are not bad:


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

Not quite finished, and terrible picture, but...










Just in today, my SKX009, rather modded. It will get a red lumed bezel insert from Harold (when it arrives) and an Endmill from Strapcode.

And cleaned up before the next pictures ;-)


----------



## Tyler224 (Aug 26, 2015)

Hey guys. I have a seiko skx007j with a nato strap. I am getting married and want to wear my watch during the ceremony but my bride to be doesn't like the colors of my nato but really likes mesh bands and is offering to buy me a shark mesh band for the wedding. Will I be fine ordering the 22mm shark mesh band. I heard there's some type of issue withy the spring pins not fitting. 

Please let me know guys thank you!


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Here is what you need: plug and play with your SEIKO, I have one, high quality and easy to adjust : 22mm Stainless Steel Shark Mesh Bracelet Diving Watch New Brushed Ø1 2mm Wire | eBay


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

In the morning sun b-)


----------



## Tyler224 (Aug 26, 2015)

Sprint Veloce said:


> Here is what you need: plug and play with your SEIKO, I have one, high quality and easy to adjust : 22mm Stainless Steel Shark Mesh Bracelet Diving Watch New Brushed Ø1 2mm Wire | eBay


So would something like this work?


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

To adjust lenght you have to cut the bracelet and it is polished, not brushed like the one from ebay


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

My seiko skx399 with handmade leather strap... from my friend Kostas


----------



## Reoxy (Aug 10, 2015)

Sprint Veloce said:


> In the morning sun b-)


Where did u get that bezel insert? I need one!


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Team colors for Game day today!


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Tyler224 said:


> So would something like this work?


I got a StrapsCo mesh. You have to have a proper cutting tool (I used dremel) to size it without damaging. Also the clasp is very bad.


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 24, 2015)

Sprint Veloce said:


> In the morning sun b-)


Details on the dial as well please!

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Renny (Sep 15, 2014)

I've got a small wrist and hate a watch looking oversized so this is my version of an 009









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JAndrewC (Jan 9, 2015)

I got that bracelet for my Invicta sub. The clasp doesn't work and I've asked the seller for another one. Apart from that it's ok. Polished look would suit the SKX, but if I had a spare hundred I would like to try the brushed-look Strapcode mesh. Sizing the ebay mesh is slightly difficult, but you don't necessarily need a dremel. I used cutting pliers.

Good on you for rocking the SKX at your wedding!



Tyler224 said:


> So would something like this work?


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

batman1345 said:


> My seiko skx399 with handmade leather strap... from my friend Kostas


I use Catalonia leather straps with SEIKO buckle, they are fine and nice lookin'


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

This just in.


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

My 007 and 009 are rapidly becoming my fave watches! Every time I wear them they impress me more and more. Just a fabulous watch! Sits nicely on the wrist and quite comfortable on the wallet too...


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Good Evening


----------



## laminads (Nov 4, 2014)

crown mod looks great mrwozza


----------



## janosfia (Aug 14, 2015)

cdonald said:


> Details on the dial as well please!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5


My guess is that the watch is an SKX171 with a replacement bezel and bezel insert.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaOmega99 (Jul 28, 2015)

Finally can join the club! Purchased from Rakuten with no problems. Also, loved getting the emails in Japanese.

Ordered with the rubber as I knew I wanted a presidential, but that lasted ten minutes. No other mods but have a bezel and sapphire kit on the way from dagaz. Love this watch!


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Mrwozza70 said:


> Good Evening


What crystal is that? I've been looking for a medium height dome.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SKX SRP Monster Mod


----------



## cleanup (Aug 26, 2010)

My first mod. Vintage ghost bezel. Easy-peasy!


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

cleanup said:


> My first mod. Vintage ghost bezel. Easy-peasy!


What's a "ghost" bezel?


----------



## cleanup (Aug 26, 2010)

Alden said:


> What's a "ghost" bezel?


Just a colloquial term for a bezel that was originally black but has faded over time due to wear, humidity, UV exposure, etc. Obviously mine is faux patina, which I don't normally enjoy (I love genuine patina though), but with the SKX007 being such an inexpensive watch and without the sacrilege that comes with fiddling with the original components of a higher end watch, it was fun to do and I think it looks great. I would hesitate completely to do this on my Speedmaster, Black Bay or GMT.


----------



## Setarip (Nov 6, 2009)

007 with shark mesh...


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## redrwster (May 9, 2015)

heres mine!


----------



## dimkasta (Aug 14, 2015)

Brand new out of the box.

The Jubilee does not click my buttons..


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

dimkasta said:


> Brand new out of the box.
> 
> The Jubilee does not click my buttons..


It appears black and red, which looks great and should be an option IMO. Having said that, can anyone post a shot of a 009 with the 
correct blue on the dial and the bezel represented.


----------



## jargon51 (Aug 22, 2012)

Great thread. I have a 007 and 009 and have another 009 on the way. I really want at least one of them bead blasted. Can anyone suggest a good place to send it off to? I'm in NY. 

Thanks


----------



## thequietvnese (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi folks,
Can the skx007 be modded to look exactly like a small version of the Sumo (SBDC001) with the look-alike hands, dial and custom bezel insert?
I already have one skx007, and intend to purchase the Sumo but since I've been cursed with a chicken-legged wrist of 6.5", I intend to get one more skx007 for the sake of modding it to look exactly like the Sumo. Is it any possible?


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

jargon51 said:


> Great thread. I have a 007 and 009 and have another 009 on the way. I really want at least one of them bead blasted. Can anyone suggest a good place to send it off to? I'm in NY.
> 
> Thanks


Motor City Watch Works has a very good reputation on here. He usually has a long backlog of work so it may take a while to get it done. Northeast Watch Works is also highly recommended but I'm not sure if he does bead blasting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dx315 (Apr 4, 2015)

Patina dial and hands, bronze and gold eBay bezel, and Crown &Buckle strap.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)

Looking back through this thread - there's a ton of variance on the stock lume color on many of the SKXs posted. Some (like mine) have very white, C1 looking lume on the dial and hands, where others have much more of a creamy C3 look. 

Any idea why there's so much variation?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

3005 said:


> Looking back through this thread - there's a ton of variance on the stock lume color on many of the SKXs posted. Some (like mine) have very white, C1 looking lume on the dial and hands, where others have much more of a creamy C3 look.
> 
> Any idea why there's so much variation?


Different cameras, different lighting, different color rendering, different photo editing?


----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Different cameras, different lighting, different color rendering, different photo editing?


I'm not so sure - everything else looked the proper color/shade. Maybe it's just me. Was just curious as to whether Seiko changed the color of lume paint they used at some point in time.


----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)

Anyway, here's my SKX007 on a Bonetto Cinturini 300D - great, comfortable strap for a tool watch like the SKX.


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Just out of the box!


----------



## cst (Mar 29, 2013)

Chilling by the pool with an ice cold beer and an SKX007 on a purple nato.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RYNOC (Jul 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sln4tra (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## Tyler224 (Aug 26, 2015)

Would a bezel like this work for the skx007?


----------



## Tyler224 (Aug 26, 2015)

My skx007 with aftermarket jubilee bracelet.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

3005 said:


> Anyway, here's my SKX007 on a Bonetto Cinturini 300D - great, comfortable strap for a tool watch like the SKX.
> 
> View attachment 5297226


Nice, what brand is that strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

Tyler224 said:


> Would a bezel like this work for the skx007?


That won't fit, unfortunately.


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Alien technology.


----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)

3005 said:


> Anyway, here's my SKX007 on a Bonetto Cinturini 300D - great, comfortable strap for a tool watch like the SKX.





joey79 said:


> Nice, what brand is that strap?


Bonetto Cinturini. :-d


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Tyler224 said:


> Would a bezel like this work for the skx007?


this one fits, however it sits a little higher than the stock crystal. It is like shaped for a domed crystal.

Carving Parnis 38mm Ceramic Bezel Insert of Submariner GMT Master 40mm Men Watch | eBay

Here is my skx


----------



## Tyler224 (Aug 26, 2015)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Tyler224 said:
> 
> 
> > Would a bezel like this work for the skx007?
> ...


So I would be fine without changing it to say a sapphire crystal?

I like how this mod looks


----------



## Tyler224 (Aug 26, 2015)

I like this bezel a lot


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

3005 said:


> Bonetto Cinturini. :-d


Note to self, read the full post before asking the question. Apologies.

The strap does not appear to taper?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomikoran2 (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## Mr Burrows (May 18, 2014)

For those that like women in general, and also wonder if a 007/009 will fit their GF, here is one for you:










Pic of my love, taken 3 weeks ago on an absolutely stunningly beautiful day off the west coast of Sweden. She is here seen sporting a Tahe Reval Midi kayak, an Aquabound paddle, baseball cap, shades, a smile, and the SKX007 I gifted her just days before this picture was taken. She is not a huge size woman at 163 cm/5'4", and her wrists are sized accordingly. Still that diver, on a simple black NATO, just looks so darn right does it not?

And yeah, that weekend was magic. The sea was oh so calm for almost 48 hours straight. And there were people _everywhere _in the Fjällbacka archipelago ( https://www.google.se/maps/@58.6151477,11.2323616,4472m/data=!3m1!1e3 ), enjoying what seemed to be the last warm weekend for this summer.
It was to become one of those weekends you cherish and remember.

Edit: Yeah, we both sort of went "commando" in the sense that we never bothered using spray-skirts for the entire weekend. There was no need to.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

It looks perfect on her. She's a nice athletic looking woman anyway. 

I have no idea what a spray-skirt is. Do I really want to know?


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Mr Burrows (May 18, 2014)

Alden said:


> It looks perfect on her. She's a nice athletic looking woman anyway.
> 
> I have no idea what a spray-skirt is. Do I really want to know?


Spray-skirt = piece of waterproof cloth or similar, fastened around the waist of the paddler, and then again fastened around the rim of the cockpit. This to keep water out of the kayak. It also keeps a lot of heat in, thus it is nice to not use it if possible. Think of it as if driving a convertible with the roof up or down.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Mr Burrows said:


> Spray-skirt = piece of waterproof cloth or similar, fastened around the waist of the paddler, and then again fastened around the rim of the cockpit. This to keep water out of the kayak. It also keeps a lot of heat in, thus it is nice to not use it if possible. Think of it as if driving a convertible with the roof up or down.


Ah thank you! Now that makes sense.


----------



## kyle72 (May 13, 2015)

Finally acquired my own "classique moderne."


----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)

joey79 said:


> Note to self, read the full post before asking the question. Apologies.
> 
> The strap does not appear to taper?


No worries! Hm, I think it tapers slightly at the clasp - perhaps from 22mm to 20mm?


----------



## fro (Jan 25, 2014)

My trusty 009. It has a 6R15 conversion, double dome sapphire and strapcode/wjean mixed oyster bracelet.
Time to dust it off and give it some well earned wrist time b-)


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Have a good weekend All!


----------



## kyle72 (May 13, 2015)

fro said:


> View attachment 5319274
> 
> My trusty 009. It has a 6R15 conversion, double dome sapphire and strapcode/wjean mixed oyster bracelet.
> Time to dust it off and give it some well earned wrist time b-)


That is wicked awesome. May I ask where/how you accomplished those mods and for how much $?


----------



## fro (Jan 25, 2014)

kyle72 said:


> That is wicked awesome. May I ask where/how you accomplished those mods and for how much $?


The 6r15 was bought new (as a NE15) for £70/$108, I got a 2 piece crown from eBay for $12. I did the conversion myself, the worst part is swapping the day wheel over.
Seiko should start offering the 6R15 in the 007/009 it's a nice combo


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## kiwizak (Feb 8, 2015)

New flat vent tuna strap from Seiya-Japan is ultra comfortable and suits it to a tee.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

dx315 said:


> Patina dial and hands, bronze and gold eBay bezel, and Crown &Buckle strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Not a big mod fan but this is really, really well done.


----------



## dx315 (Apr 4, 2015)

Thank you Sir.


----------



## ribbit (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks to this thread and many others before, I got a 007. Finally! First impressions are really good, but it seems so small in the flesh. I thought it would be the same size as my Casio Edifice


----------



## lamlux (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

ribbit said:


> Thanks to this thread and many others before, I got a 007. Finally! First impressions are really good, but it seems so small in the flesh. I thought it would be the same size as my Casio Edifice


To me it's the perfect size. 42mm. How big is your Casio Edifice?


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Alden said:


> To me it's the perfect size. 42mm.*How big is your Casio Edifice?*


Lug to lug the 007 is smaller than most other 42mm case size watches, so maybe that's what he means. The answer to this is relevant to me too, as I was thinking of getting an Edifice EF503D-1AV and can't seem to find the lug to lug measurements.


----------



## sean2tall (Aug 11, 2007)

lamlux said:


> View attachment 5362882
> 
> View attachment 5362890


Very sharp mod! Usually I feel like mods (including my own) are missing something, but that looks like a totally different watch!

Sean

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ribbit (Dec 25, 2014)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Lug to lug the 007 is smaller than most other 42mm case size watches, so maybe that's what he means. The answer to this is relevant to me too, as I was thinking of getting an Edifice EF503D-1AV and can't seem to find the lug to lug measurements.


Yeah, it's really hard to know the real measures for the edifices. I'll post later a comparison between mine

EDIT: 007 & efr-515


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## nicholas.d (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## nicholas.d (Jun 30, 2013)

View attachment 5371242


----------



## Laidback Luc (Feb 24, 2014)

lamlux said:


> View attachment 5362882
> 
> View attachment 5362890


Amazing mod. Do you have more info on this mod?


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

SKX007 with green bezel insert


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

spdu4ia said:


>


OOOOOOOOooooo....



Sprint Veloce said:


> SKX007 with green bezel insert


AAAAAhhhhhh....


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

This one started life as an SKX009...


----------



## Laidback Luc (Feb 24, 2014)

Where can I get this strap?


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

xAEROPLANEx said:


> This one started life as an SKX009...
> 
> View attachment 5379906
> 
> ...


That looks sharp, love this mod, what dial is that, and where did you source the hands?


----------



## bretthn (Sep 11, 2015)

lbovill said:


> That looks sharp, love this mod, what dial is that, and where did you source the hands?


Agree, what dial is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperMeh (Jan 26, 2014)

Dagaz dial, hands, Murphy bezel with 24 hr insert, 4r36 movement with sarb stem and crown


----------



## slide13 (Mar 26, 2006)

Amazing the difference a bezel swap can make. The Murphy bezel is super high quality and definitely improves on the original. No other changes for now, reused the stock insert.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Count down to NFL kickoff


----------



## faca (May 2, 2015)

slide13 said:


> Amazing the difference a bezel swap can make. The Murphy bezel is super high quality and definitely improves on the original. No other changes for now, reused the stock insert.
> 
> View attachment 5418866
> View attachment 5418874
> View attachment 5418882


How you take of the original bezel 
Insert


----------



## slide13 (Mar 26, 2006)

faca said:


> How you take of the original bezel
> Insert


I used a razor blade and worked it under the insert from the backside in a spot and then just slid it all the way around slowly and carefully basically cutting through the adhesive layer, it was actually quite easy. When I lifted the insert the lume pip stayed behind so I just got it on the end of the blade and was able to put it back in place from the backside of the insert. Still had a little residual adhesive on it and it was a nice snug fit into the new bezel so I didn't bother to use any new adhesive as I don't think it's going anywhere.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## AGarcia (Feb 10, 2008)

Seiko 7002


----------



## Cubits (Sep 21, 2015)

I bought this a couple of days ago to turn into a planet ocean, but both the pepsi bezel and jubilee bracelet have won me over.









I like that it's a seiko first and foremost.

Now, what to do with this orange bezel and oyster bracelet? I may have to buy another...


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Cubits said:


> I bought this a couple of days ago to turn into a planet ocean, but both the pepsi bezel and jubilee bracelet have won me over.
> 
> View attachment 5449626
> 
> ...


I have to agree with you in regards to the jubilee. Up until now I had worn my 009 on rubber and nato. I swapped it over the jubilee bracelet and love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

G.


----------



## kmangino47 (Sep 18, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## lamlux (Feb 28, 2014)

sean2tall said:


> Very sharp mod! Usually I feel like mods (including my own) are missing something, but that looks like a totally different watch!
> 
> Sean


Thanks! I thought it was pretty good combo as well.. and i've done tons of swapping!



Laidback Luc said:


> Amazing mod. Do you have more info on this mod?


Thanks! It's a combo of these things:
-Yobokies Patina sword hands
-Yobokies Planet Ocean bezel insert
-........... Sterile Seamaster 300 29mm Dial for DG 2813 Movement Orange Superluminova -- because DG2813 is a tiny bit bigger than what a Seiko can take I shaved it down to fit.
-Black chapter ring, stock one removed the markings
-W.Jean super oyster II

Behind the scenes is a NH36A movement with a aftermarket Seiko crown.

I may restore this mod to it's current state, currently the watch looks like:


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

Simple strap change up for today. Loving the 007 just as much as my 009. Hoping to get the mod started on this one this weeknd


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

stonehead887 said:


> Simple strap change up for today. Loving the 007 just as much as my 009. Hoping to get the mod started on this one this weeknd


That's a very nice SKX007 and Nato strap combo. The orange stripe in the Nato strap picks up the "Diver's 200M" lettering perfectly. Well done.


----------



## Aiden21 (Nov 4, 2013)

My daily watch joining the club 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waitaminute (Aug 24, 2014)

On a Cheap Chinese bracelet.


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

... so the next most painful thing after waiting for a watch to arrive in the post is waiting for the power reserve to full wind down before beginning a mod.....


----------



## skytree (Mar 30, 2015)

My SKX007 feels like home


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

So I started my mod. Screwed the chapter ring up while removing crystal. Oh well, it's a learning curve. More spare parts required. Having trouble removing crown from stem too, any suggestions would be welcome on that. Otherwise I shall simply wait for the new bits and crack on later


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

I wear this one every day, for at least part of the day.


----------



## gaf1958 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## greyfox422 (Jun 5, 2015)

Please keep us informed, I would love to see the final product. Good luck!


----------



## njj (Sep 29, 2015)

Just picked up this guy and bought a strap from C&B. Love it so far, thinking of ditching the HD nato for a basic one and maybe picking up an oyster bracelet in the future.


----------



## Kirbles (Feb 15, 2015)

Fresh from the mailman, after a strap change.


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

How come some 007s say "21 jewels" and others don't? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dimkasta (Aug 14, 2015)

Mine says hi


----------



## dimkasta (Aug 14, 2015)

itsajobar said:


> How come some 007s say "21 jewels" and others don't?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's teh J versions that have the 21 jewels on the dial. Made in Japan etc...


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Oh 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Twilight time.


----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

This beauty just arrived









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

lastshotkid said:


> This beauty just arrived
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great photography! Are you a pro?


----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

Nothing fancy. Just a stock SKX007 with a Super Jubilee bracelet (my favorite) from wjean28.










I don't know why, but a Sumo is calling my name...


----------



## Mr Burrows (May 18, 2014)

As a curiosity I want to add to this thread. A month ago, almost to the day (it is actually a few days more), I had a go at regulating my 007. I have not touched it since, but worn it almost constantly (only time/s I take it off is when working out and showering since I see no need to soak the strap in shampoo) for over 30 days. 

It runs spot on. 

I just checked it, again, against an online watch. It is off by less than 0.5 secs. More than 30 days.
I know - it should not be possible. Yet; here it is, on my wrist and looking good. I will not sell it.


----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

Alden said:


> Great photography! Are you a pro?


Thanks but no way near being a pro at all. That shot was a result of an iphone6plus and a lightbox set you can get online for under $20? as well as a really nice looking watch!

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*SKX007 Arctic Camo Mod arrived today!
*


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

007 mod


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

lastshotkid said:


> Thanks but no way near being a pro at all. That shot was a result of an iphone6plus and a lightbox set you can get online for under $20 as well as a really nice looking watch!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have seen some really impressive photographs from the iphone6. I am more traditional in that I mostly use a DSLR if I want a really nice looking shot, but I don't have a lightbox set up. I really should get one now that I find myself photographing watches all the time.

I did these with a Nikon D710 with a 40mm micro lens, just on the fly natural light.


----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

Alden said:


> I have seen some really impressive photographs from the iphone6. I am more traditional in that I mostly use a DSLR if I want a really nice looking shot, but I don't have a lightbox set up. I really should get one now that I find myself photographing watches all the time.
> 
> I did these with a Nikon D710 with a 40mm micro lens, just on the fly natural light.


I'm hoping to upgrade my DSLR and learn how to take photos with it like the ones you just posted.

Those are great pics!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Still on the engineer









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

SKX007 with a Kinetic dial


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

SKXA53 or Black Bullet


----------



## Ponder (Aug 19, 2014)

pokey074 said:


> Nothing fancy. Just a stock SKX007 with a Super Jubilee bracelet (my favorite) from wjean28.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponder (Aug 19, 2014)

Sprint Veloce said:


> SKX007 with a Kinetic dial


Which band is this? Love that band.
Ponder

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Mr Burrows said:


> As a curiosity I want to add to this thread. A month ago, almost to the day (it is actually a few days more), I had a go at regulating my 007. I have not touched it since, but worn it almost constantly (only time/s I take it off is when working out and showering since I see no need to soak the strap in shampoo) for over 30 days.
> 
> It runs spot on.
> 
> ...


Did that with my orange monster and it gains 1-2 seconds a day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dimkasta (Aug 14, 2015)

I still cannot decide on the strap...

I like the Bond NATO too, but it does not look quite right.
Still waiting for the navy blue NATO


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

dimkasta said:


> I still cannot decide on the strap...
> 
> I like the Bond NATO too, but it does not look quite right.
> Still waiting for the navy blue NATO
> ...


I think it's ok on the bond but like you say, not perfect. It really does look great on the solid navy, but I've been really happy with mine on the super engineer bracelet.

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

dimkasta said:


> I still cannot decide on the strap...
> 
> I like the Bond NATO too, but it does not look quite right.
> Still waiting for the navy blue NATO
> ...


I would go with a solid navy blue or black strap, or a SS bracelet.


----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

On a crown and buckle Zulu. The dial text is a little hard to match up. Not quite red or orange.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 10, 2008)

Seiko 7548-7000 SQ - 1985


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 10, 2008)




----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

dimkasta said:


> I still cannot decide on the strap...
> 
> I like the Bond NATO too, but it does not look quite right.
> Still waiting for the navy blue NATO
> ...


The Bond Nato looks great on a SKX007. On the SKX009, I would recommend the Navy Blue Nato. Good luck.


----------



## hyper007 (Jan 22, 2015)

On bond nato

Sent from my m8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## georgey2009 (Apr 14, 2009)

Greetings from the South of England (excuse the reflections)!


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

georgey2009 said:


> Greetings from the South of England (excuse the reflections)!
> 
> View attachment 5569002


Let's go Dolphins! Oh wait too late...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robbie.candelaria (Dec 14, 2014)

Modified SKX007:
- Superluminova Dial
- Blue/Black Bezel Insert
- Red Seconds Hand

...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

robbie.candelaria said:


> Modified SKX007:
> - Superluminova Dial
> - Blue/Black Bezel Insert
> - Red Seconds Hand
> ...


Very nice SKX


----------



## Azilla21 (Apr 21, 2010)

Amazing shots


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

dimkasta said:


> I still cannot decide on the strap...
> 
> I like the Bond NATO too, but it does not look quite right.
> Still waiting for the navy blue NATO
> ...


Agree with you. The bond does not suit the 009. I use mine on the solid navy blue na to or jubilee. The jubilee is surprisingly comfortable and looks great IMO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Proenski (Dec 28, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> *SKX007 Arctic Camo Mod arrived today!
> *


I have to say I'm usually not into camouflaged watches but this is a pretty cool mod! Who made it?


----------



## FreddyRick (Apr 11, 2008)

Proenski said:


> I have to say I'm usually not into camouflaged watches but this is a pretty cool mod! Who made it?


Yeah? That's some serious graphics work. I'm interested too.


----------



## dimkasta (Aug 14, 2015)

joey79 said:


> Agree with you. The bond does not suit the 009. I use mine on the solid navy blue or jubilee. The jubilee is surprisingly comfortable and looks great IMO.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I agree the Jubilee was super comfy. Maybe because it can bend in many directions and can actually hug the curves of the wrist.

Unfortunately too flashy for my taste


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

lamlux said:


> View attachment 5362882


Absolutely breathtaking! That's simply the sharpest SKX mod I've ever seen.

Bravo!!


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

Finally! After 12 days of waiting!! This one is definitely a keeper, I took it swimming and it was perfect! I am in love with these watch seriously, only thing was that to remove the pins it was so freakin hard, those robots put them extra tight or something, in order to resize it I had to destroy one pin in order to take a link out, having the oyster from Seiko also, it was definitely harder... And the quality of the bracelet is ok, I am not disappointed, gonna keep it scratch it and probably change it to the Strapcode Endmill...


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

I waited a week for 009J. Now the 007J and 013 have another companion. I couldn't be more excited to have the pair. 
I love them all.

















EBenke


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

Update: loving my Skx007, finally found the perfect daily watch, after trying and selling/returning: Orient blue ray, Seiko Snzf17k1, Seiko Snzf15j1, Steinhart Ocean Black Ceramic! It took this long but so happy! I just ordered the Endmill bracelet from Strapcode, even though I like the jubilee is a little to blingy for my taste, and rattly, I swim everyday in the pool and need something better, I hope it doesn't take too long to arrive to Hamburg, Germany! Anybody has the Endmill also?


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

faustoklaere said:


> Update: loving my Skx007, finally found the perfect daily watch, after trying and selling/returning: Orient blue ray, Seiko Snzf17k1, Seiko Snzf15j1, Steinhart Ocean Black Ceramic! It took this long but so happy! I just ordered the Endmill bracelet from Strapcode, even though I like the jubilee is a little to blingy for my taste, and rattly, I swim everyday in the pool and need something better, I hope it doesn't take too long to arrive to Hamburg, Germany! Anybody has the Endmill also?


It's a truly great watch. I kept the jubilee bracelet on mine. I really like how comfortable it is.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

faustoklaere said:


> Update: loving my Skx007, finally found the perfect daily watch, after trying and selling/returning: Orient blue ray, Seiko Snzf17k1, Seiko Snzf15j1, Steinhart Ocean Black Ceramic!


On paper, these are all pretty similar, at least in spirit; what makes you like your 007 more?

(I totally dig my 009, too)


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Alden said:


> It's a truly great watch. I kept the jubilee bracelet on mine. I really like how comfortable it is.


I am always singing the praises of the jubilee, it really is a comfortable and great looking bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> faustoklaere said:
> 
> 
> > Update: loving my Skx007, finally found the perfect daily watch, after trying and selling/returning: Orient blue ray, Seiko Snzf17k1, Seiko Snzf15j1, Steinhart Ocean Black Ceramic!
> ...


Yes they are all divers, but what the 007 won me over, was the versatility, the no 5 sports shield, the pop of color of the divers 200m coloring, the perfect size, and the very well made bezel with the lume pip...it's the perfect daily watch..the jubilee is not bad, but is not that versatile being more of the dressy side..for a tool watch..I am seriously in love with these watch.. Also I swim everyday and it's perfect for timing how long I want to swim and have the peace of mind that it's a screw down crown, no water getting in, as the SNZF17/15 is just push crown


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

joey79 said:


> Alden said:
> 
> 
> > It's a truly great watch. I kept the jubilee bracelet on mine. I really like how comfortable it is.
> ...


I like it a lot, but not so much versatile, I will keep it if I want to dress it up a bit, but for everyday I decided on the Endmill from Strapcode, as soon as I get it wil post some pics!


----------



## Aiden21 (Nov 4, 2013)

The lume of this SKX007 is just great! Shine so bright!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybaek (Aug 24, 2015)

just got this about a week ago and love it! put a Bond NATO strap on it right away.


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Brand new jubilee, so far so good, I like the combination


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 10, 2008)

Swiss intruder with a 7548-7000


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

AGarcia said:


> Swiss intruder with a 7548-7000
> 
> View attachment 5612713


Very nice pair.

Do they wear similar or does the omega wear bigger?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seikos (Jul 1, 2011)

007j


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 10, 2008)

joey79 said:


> Very nice pair.
> 
> Do they wear similar or does the omega wear bigger?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

They wear very similar but the Seiko it's a little bit taller.


----------



## bretthn (Sep 11, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeru (Jul 11, 2011)

*SKX013!*

The 38mm SKX013 on my 5.7"/14.5cm wrist:






(In front of the Odeon of Herodes Atticus last August on my holiday in Greece.)

Would you mind me if I asked you if you could help me with my poll to pick a color leather strap for my SKX013?  |>


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

*SKX399*

..


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

Hands, dial, chapter ring: Dagaz

Coin-edged bezel: Murphy (stock insert)

Bead blasting, assembly, and photos: Jack at IWW.

Really happy with this one.


----------



## slide13 (Mar 26, 2006)

That looks super clean! Nice done. Is that the stock 007 bezel insert?


----------



## catkicker (Jul 2, 2013)

SKX007J
My everyday dependable work watch, thought I would change it up a bit with the Dagaz bezel insert.


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

slide13 said:


> That looks super clean! Nice done. Is that the stock 007 bezel insert?


Yes.


----------



## Fin_vtwin (Jul 3, 2015)

lamlux said:


> View attachment 5362882





xAEROPLANEx said:


> Absolutely breathtaking! That's simply the sharpest SKX mod I've ever seen.
> 
> Bravo!!


+1 !

I want one just like that!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Back on the bracelet today...


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> Back on the bracelet today...


Looks great! I was just thinking of getting another 007 and changing the hands to white plongeur ones. There aren't many photos of that out there.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

deluded said:


> Looks great! I was just thinking of getting another 007 and changing the hands to white plongeur ones. There aren't many photos of that out there.


Thank you! It is a different look.


----------



## Surfrider (Jun 14, 2012)

RSDA said:


> Hands, dial, chapter ring: Dagaz
> 
> Coin-edged bezel: Murphy (stock insert)
> 
> ...


Man, that's one of the best mods I've seen. Congrats on such a good result!


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> Thank you! It is a different look.


Indeed! If i do end up getting another 007, I'll definitely be going for the white plongeur hands.

Did you get yours from Harold?


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

deluded said:


> Indeed! If i do end up getting another 007, I'll definitely be going for the white plongeur hands.
> 
> Did you get yours from Harold?


Mine came from kontrolsports on the bay.


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

My 007J on a Super Jubilee w/ Monster clasp. One of my most comfortable watches. I liked it a lot before on NATO but really loving it on the Super Jubilee.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> Mine came from kontrolsports on the bay.


Thanks for the info!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Awesome Modded 007!



midshipman01 said:


> Barely recognizable, but a 007 nontheless! Flieger dial, black chapter ring, new hands, white nato, and sapphire.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

midshipman01 said:


> Barely recognizable, but a 007 nontheless! Flieger dial, black chapter ring, new hands, white nato, and sapphire.


Okay, I can dig this one. It's so far away from an 007, and also not copying another brand's distinctive style (think Sub or PO lookalikes).


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

lamlux said:


> View attachment 5362882
> 
> View attachment 5362890


Looks good, reminds me of :


----------



## lamlux (Feb 28, 2014)

mario24601 said:


> Looks good, reminds me of :


You have indeed found some of the source of inspiration 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Taken while walking my basset hound.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

My strapcode Endmill finally arrived to Germany!! So impressed by the quality and heft.. Best combo IMO skx007 and Endmill definitely a keeper! I first got it in a OEM jubilee but was too blingy for my taste, it was so difficult to remove and one springbar went straight to my eyeball!! Ouch! But it was worth it, I think it's the perfect balance between elegance and sporty bracelet...recommended!!!


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

So I finally finished my first ever mod. I must say, despite some really fiddly bits, I am very pleased with how this turned out and feeling a proud of myself

Mods:
Dome crystal from the bay
Coin edge bezel,insert and plongeur style hands from Yobokies
Chapter ring from Dragonshroud 
I still have an oversize crown to fit 
















Overall a very enjoyable build. Maybe it was a bit ambitious going in for full mod but hey, mat as well get stuck in! 
Some good lessons learned and got ideas for my next mod.

Sorry for the Crappy pics


----------



## hertz3333 (Oct 6, 2015)

Just joined the 007 club...










Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

hertz3333 said:


> Just joined the 007 club...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done and welcome! What bracelet is that?


----------



## zestfully (Feb 20, 2015)

Sibling of the SKX009 - the SKX401. It's a recent acquisition after many months of searching. Finally got one that's in good condition


----------



## pacocandano (Mar 27, 2011)

just pulled the trigger on a 009....the waiting for it to arrive will be tense.....f***ing ebay is going to kill me!!! cannot stop buying watches!!!!!!


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I wanted to share my slightly modified SKX007. It started its life as a restored but garishly modified watch from one of the prolific philippine sellers on the bay. I basically bought it to have a case for some mods I wanted to try. When I received the watch I immediately noticed that the original black bezel had faded to a deep blue (not the black that it appeared to be in the images). And while the blue didn't exactly go with the crazy color combo that the seller had created it did give me an idea. So I used a leftover new dial from an SKX009 that I had and to my delight the deep blue of the faded bezel matched perfectly with the stock SKX009 dial! I wanted to keep with the blue and white palette so I opted to use a set of pure white hands (no silver) along with a sweep second hand with an oversized dot that perfectly matches the lovely dots of the dial. I added a thick dome sapphire crystal and heavily brushed the case as it was pretty beat up.

I'm sharing this story because the results of my build woke me up to the unique beauty of the SKX007 diver, what a classic watch!























It started as this (image from original seller):


----------



## hertz3333 (Oct 6, 2015)

Rob Cox said:


> Well done and welcome! What bracelet is that?


I think it from sea urchin. They had one with the jubilee and this one they "modded" in the shop. I chose this one. Cost me $12 more but I like it better.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

catkicker said:


> SKX007J
> My everyday dependable work watch, thought I would change it up a bit with the Dagaz bezel insert.


Thats a great idea for a watch band! did you make it yourself?


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

...levi said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I wanted to share my slightly modified SKX007. It started its life as a restored but garishly modified watch from one of the prolific philippine sellers on the bay. I basically bought it to have a case for some mods I wanted to try. When I received the watch I immediately noticed that the original black bezel had faded to a deep blue (not the black that it appeared to be in the images). And while the blue didn't exactly go with the crazy color combo that the seller had created it did give me an idea. So I used a leftover new dial from an SKX009 that I had and to my delight the deep blue of the faded bezel matched perfectly with the stock SKX009 dial! I wanted to keep with the blue and white palette so I opted to use a set of pure white hands (no silver) along with a sweep second hand with an oversized dot that perfectly matches the lovely dots of the dial. I added a thick dome sapphire crystal and heavily brushed the case as it was pretty beat up.
> 
> ...


That looks amazing, congrats on the end result it's awesome! I don't know why Seiko couldn't t release a version Like yours in Blue (Blumo style) I would buy it in a heartbeat, since the blue and red combo in the 009 is not my cup of tea..hopefully for the 20th anniversary of the SKX007 coming up next year! Please Seiko make it happen!!


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

Lume shots! On a cold Sunday morning in Hamburg, Germany..


----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

faustoklaere said:


> Lume shots! On a cold Sunday morning in Hamburg, Germany..


Great pics! What camera are you using?


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

pokey074 said:


> faustoklaere said:
> 
> 
> > Lume shots! On a cold Sunday morning in Hamburg, Germany..
> ...


Thanks! My trusty iPhone 6 camera hehe!


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Taken with my antique iPhone 4.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Here's my Seiko SKX007 with Yobokies Small SS Engraved bezel insert and Strapcode Super Jubilee bracelet.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello guys, enjoying this new arrival, honestly I am stunned by the appeal of this watch. Certainly my best value purchase. 
No doubt am gonna love it =)









First thing first ! Strap change.

Then set the date and time.


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

Now with oversize crown fitted


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

alex79 said:


> Hello guys, enjoying this new arrival, honestly I am stunned by the appeal of this watch. Certainly my best value purchase.
> No doubt am gonna love it =)
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. I have the SKX007 and the SNZF15 Sea Urchin. It's a Seiko 5-- slightly less expensive version of your watch, wider bezel with no pip, only water resistant to 100 feet.

I almost spent the extra $20 for the SKX009, but I liked the hands on the Sea Urchin better.


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Seiki on a SNPR Leather Works Strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

snpr9696 said:


> Seiki on a SNPR Leather Works Strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pics, great strap, great combo


----------



## Boogey Man (Dec 3, 2014)

snpr9696 said:


> Seiki on a SNPR Leather Works Strap
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where from, and how much?

Sent from my SM-T330 using Tapatalk


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Boogey Man said:


> Where from, and how much?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T330 using Tapatalk


From SNPRStrap.com handmade USA leather goods. $205 shipped

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

snpr9696 said:


> From SNPRStrap.com handmade USA leather goods. $205 shipped


Thanks for the info, was going to ask the same. Combo looks great, though I can't really justify putting on a leather strap which costs more than a watch.


----------



## azamtaib (Nov 26, 2012)

Taken couple days ago.. Just #gonebutnotforgotten


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

It has been too long since I wore this one #welcomeback










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hertz3333 (Oct 6, 2015)

Waiting on domed crystal and silver sword hands from Dagaz.










Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

mysiak said:


> Thanks for the info, was going to ask the same. Combo looks great, though I can't really justify putting on a leather strap which costs more than a watch.


A strap can rotate on few watches you may own, yet a higher end strap will endure a lot and will age nicely. Not sure if this would apply for lower quality strap.

At the end of the day you might even save some bucks buying a 200 usd strap  
Just IMHO


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> *I got this today! Modded SKX007
> *


Interesting mod, kind of cool ! 

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

alex79 said:


> A strap can rotate on few watches you may own, yet a higher end strap will endure a lot and will age nicely. Not sure if this would apply for lower quality strap.
> 
> At the end of the day you might even save some bucks buying a 200 usd strap
> Just IMHO


That's true, though I somehow can't justify paying more than around 60usd for a leather strap. I have many "cheap" straps (~20-40usd) and they hold up together and age nicely too. But of course that's only me and other guys have different preferences and it's always pleasure to see a photo of such combo.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

I usually don't double post, but I'm rather proud of how this one turned out.....



















Heavily modded SKX007K!


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Started with a 009 figuring I'd mod it. I liked the 009 so much that I had to buy a 007 and mod that that one because I could not bring myself to touch the 009 after I put an oyster on it. The mods worked out, and now I have two SKX's in the rotation with the TSAR and my duty watch.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## HaveFaith (Sep 22, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hertz3333 (Oct 6, 2015)

007 and friend...










Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello skxers today combo


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

New combo today =)

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## Holgie (Dec 8, 2013)

Love the oversized crown, where is it from


----------



## RYNOC (Jul 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Holgie said:


> Love the oversized crown, where is it from


It's genuine mate.


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Car wash...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Last month when my SKX009 kept me company in the hospital for a week, such a good friend it is!









Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

PowerChucker said:


> Last month when my SKX009 kept me company in the hospital for a week, such a good friend it is!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had surgery on my ear yesterday. I should have worn mine. I'm sure it would have helped!


----------



## hertz3333 (Oct 6, 2015)

Finally some rain around here...










Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Is it true that the skx00 series no longer in production?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


>


My favourite nato combo on the 009.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azamtaib (Nov 26, 2012)

alex79 said:


> New combo today =)
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


Nice Shirt Alex


----------



## eep02b (Oct 28, 2014)

mysiak said:


> View attachment 5774930
> 
> 
> View attachment 5774946


Maybe it's just me, but I'm imagining this strap on my 009 right now. Guess I know what my next strap will be! Who makes this one??


----------



## Cosmodromedary (Jul 22, 2015)

itsajobar said:


> Is it true that the skx00 series no longer in production?


Rumours pop up from time to time. This time it may be real, as the srp777 could conceivably be replacing it.

Then again... This baby still sells like hotcakes. I wouldn't be surprised if Seiko keep it going indefinitely.

Even if it is discontinued, they'll keep floating about on eBay for long after with prices rising slowly as stock depletes.


----------



## Boogey Man (Dec 3, 2014)

The SKX171 is no longer listed on the Seiko app in Australia. And when I asked in a jewelers, the 171 is no longer listed as a stock item.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Cosmodromedary said:


> Rumours pop up from time to time. This time it may be real, as the srp777 could conceivably be replacing it.
> 
> Then again... This baby still sells like hotcakes. I wouldn't be surprised if Seiko keep it going indefinitely.
> 
> Even if it is discontinued, they'll keep floating about on eBay for long after with prices rising slowly as stock depletes.


Thank you for the information!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Got this from James (gatsuk) in the Philippines with the intention of having it modded, but it hasn't left my arm on this new RAF strap yet.


----------



## trott3r (Jun 26, 2013)

RAF strap?

Did you pick that name up on WUS?

Got one the same on my citizen blumo ecodrive.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Got from natostrapco.com. RAF = Royal Air Force aka US Military strap. It's just one piece, no extra piece or loop back or extra hardware. Cloth keeper. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## trott3r (Jun 26, 2013)

Okay mine is a 2 peice zulu? with fold back ring capture.


----------



## Uncle Bill (Mar 25, 2008)

My 007


----------



## ogadjim (Aug 17, 2015)

On a navy perlon strap. Love this combo!


----------



## luth_ukail (Jun 23, 2014)

^ very nice combo!


----------



## hertz3333 (Oct 6, 2015)

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## ogadjim (Aug 17, 2015)

luth_ukail said:


> ^ very nice combo!


Thanks! It is indeed. I get more compliments on this than I do on my Sub and Seamaster. Love my 009 almost as much as those two and definitely is a favorite diver.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Today on my wrist ^^

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

My 173 has seen 12 years of abuse, and it's showing. Thinking about a 007 or 009 for days when I don't want to wear a scratched up "beater". But I love her...


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

Just got this one and love it!


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

ogadjim said:


> On a navy perlon strap. Love this combo!


Looks amazing, is that from Strapcode?


----------



## pacorolex (Oct 27, 2013)

Just dropped by mailman
Doing a simple water test....beautiful watch indeed

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

snpr9696 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great strap combo for the fall season! Love it!


----------



## ogadjim (Aug 17, 2015)

faustoklaere said:


> Looks amazing, is that from Strapcode?


cheapestnatostraps.com

Got all my Natos from them. Excellent price/quality ratio. Fast shipping.


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

I have an SKX007 but I'll post my "Meiko" instead. I swapped bezels from another watch that may be familiar to some of you guys.

I've found bezels and bracelets for the SKX case work on the Mako/Ray case as well which opens up possibilities.


----------



## fofofomin (Dec 22, 2014)

Fresh out the box( last night vs today.)! Loving it and despite some reviews I really am keen to the Jubilee bracelet.


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

And here's my 007 on a lumpy. Might try the red bezel on the Mako one day.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

I Always wear mine on a NATO:


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

downtempo76 said:


> View attachment 796549
> 
> 
> View attachment 796550
> ...


Gorgeous. Great pics. I'm in love. Mine is taking too long to arrive, dammit!


----------



## pacorolex (Oct 27, 2013)

Loving it....

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

fofofomin said:


> Fresh out the box( last night vs today.)! Loving it and despite some reviews I really am keen to the Jubilee bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 5829434


Seiko 3s?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ogadjim (Aug 17, 2015)

Casual day.. Classic color combo Nato


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

joey79 said:


> Seiko 3s?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seiko SKX007

I like the jubilee bracelet too. I don't know why so many here seem to want to disparage it.


----------



## LodeRunner (Feb 17, 2013)

SKX171 with SKX007 bezel, Dagaz hands & sapphire crystal.


----------



## TimeWatcher00 (Oct 31, 2015)

My first Seiko SKX007KC (Well second actually. The first one arrived with perfect alignment, but the seconds hand would stop every 5 minutes, no matter what I tried). My only gripe is that the 6 white marker is clearly not lined up. I'm not I can "unsee" this, or if i'll get used to it. I heard about all of the issues with them, but was hoping I would luck out. Whatcha think? The lume part inside the white marker is not centered either


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

007 on mesh for a ghost tour on Halloween


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

TimeWatcher00 said:


> My first Seiko SKX007KC (Well second actually. The first one arrived with perfect alignment, but the seconds hand would stop every 5 minutes, no matter what I tried). My only gripe is that the 6 white marker is clearly not lined up. I'm not I can "unsee" this, or if i'll get used to it. I heard about all of the issues with them, but was hoping I would luck out. Whatcha think? The lume part inside the white marker is not centered either


Looks like the chapter ring is out of alignment the whole way round. Send it back or you could get your local watch guy to look at it.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

TimeWatcher00 said:


> View attachment 5853130
> 
> My first Seiko SKX007KC (Well second actually. The first one arrived with perfect alignment, but the seconds hand would stop every 5 minutes, no matter what I tried). My only gripe is that the 6 white marker is clearly not lined up. I'm not I can "unsee" this, or if i'll get used to it. I heard about all of the issues with them, but was hoping I would luck out. Whatcha think? The lume part inside the white marker is not centered either


I probably never would have noticed that.


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

TimeWatcher00 said:


> View attachment 5853130
> 
> My first Seiko SKX007KC (Well second actually. The first one arrived with perfect alignment, but the seconds hand would stop every 5 minutes, no matter what I tried). My only gripe is that the 6 white marker is clearly not lined up. I'm not I can "unsee" this, or if i'll get used to it. I heard about all of the issues with them, but was hoping I would luck out. Whatcha think? The lume part inside the white marker is not centered either


I had the same chapter ring issue on my last 009. Luckily I bought it to mod so I changed the chapter ring. 
The left over ring came in handy on my Zodiac sub built though. 

I did send it to Seiko repair centre here in Toronto and they couldn't do anything about that. At least that's what I was told. As far as I remember, there are some notches on the ring to line up onto the case but the minute markers are printed on wrong......

You can just remove the chapter ring (you have to remove the crystal first) and just paint it all black. Or find a different one from Dagaz or yobokies to replace it with.

Now you know why there are so many modded 007 and 009 around. 

Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## p1000d (Jul 1, 2015)

what about mine


----------



## thedave (Aug 12, 2015)

p1000d said:


> what about mine


Now that there is a unique mod...


----------



## TimeWatcher00 (Oct 31, 2015)

cyberwarhol said:


> I had the same chapter ring issue on my last 009. Luckily I bought it to mod so I changed the chapter ring.
> The left over ring came in handy on my Zodiac sub built though.
> 
> I did send it to Seiko repair centre here in Toronto and they couldn't do anything about that. At least that's what I was told. As far as I remember, there are some notches on the ring to line up onto the case but the minute markers are printed on wrong......
> ...


I've decided to return the item and have already ordered another one through Amazon Prime. I'm hoping this one is lined up perfectly! I've heard stories of people returning more than 5 units just to get one that was


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

CWBYTYME said:


> Have a good weekend All!
> View attachment 5319410


Mmm, I do like that strap! Can you post more pics please? Where'd you get it?


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

no-fi said:


> Mmm, I do like that strap! Can you post more pics please? Where'd you get it?


It is a Orbis Morgan- looks like a isofrane but about a 1/5 the cost--$19.00. Go to www.orbismorgan.com and check them out. I purchased 6 of them for the price of a iso


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Oh I finally know how to post pics inhere lol here is mine, fresh "from the boat" from Japan just a few days ago















and mandatory PEPSI shot b-)








its a beautiful watch I gotta tell ya


----------



## p1000d (Jul 1, 2015)

thedave said:


> p1000d said:
> 
> 
> > what about mine
> ...


thanks man, btw is it "good" unique or "bad" unique? hehehe


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

p1000d said:


> thanks man, btw is it "good" unique or "bad" unique? hehehe


I'd call it "good" unique. It's not trying to emulate another diver, nor is it a bunch of Seiko parts put together. It's totally different, and unrecognizable as a Seiko. And it still looks good and coherent.


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

To greet daylight saving time, I put on a vintage strap from rockin'ron and a Fraser buckle.









Respect


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## fofofomin (Dec 22, 2014)

Just made this strap for my 007

Looking sexy and feeling comfy on leather.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Explorer45 (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: SKX399*

My newly arrived 009. Came with the jubilee bacelet which quickly got swapped for a Fluco Snow Calf strap (cheap but feels great). Very happy so far!


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: SKX399*

nevermind b-)


----------



## cbouza3 (Jun 26, 2015)

Delivered 15 minutes ago, thanks to Jet.com and Clockwork Synergy sales.


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

Just changed up to my new strapcode super engineer. I have to say, this is a monster of a bracelet! Coming in at 125g it really is chunky but very comfortable to wear. The quality is outstanding and the links were super easy to change for sizing, simply held in with a screw in bar. I chose the deployment clasp and it feels very secure. I am not sure if I am having finger trouble but I am fiddling around when closing, I am unsure if they snap shut but seem very stiff to do that. Otherwise very happy with it 









Sorry for the crappy pic


----------



## Explorer45 (Sep 14, 2009)

ARMADUK said:


> Iis this 20 or 22mm strap? I found only 20, 24 or 26mm on amazon in this color. It looks awesome.


It is 22mm and I got it from UK Watchstrap here: http://www.ukwatchstrap.co.uk/Fluco-Snow-Calf-Brown-Y3.html


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

stonehead887 said:


> Just changed up to my new strapcode super engineer. I have to say, this is a monster of a bracelet! Coming in at 125g it really is chunky but very comfortable to wear. The quality is outstanding and the links were super easy to change for sizing, simply held in with a screw in bar. I chose the deployment clasp and it feels very secure. I am not sure if I am having finger trouble but I am fiddling around when closing, I am unsure if they snap shut but seem very stiff to do that. Otherwise very happy with it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed Strapcode is the best, after having such a good experience with their Endmill for my Skx007, and yesterday in London I saw the new bond movie Spectre, and he is using a Omega Seamaster with a bond NATO strap, loving the look, so I ordered one from Strapcode with brushed buckle, anyone has it on this one? Also I ordered the new divers clasp V shape buckle, to fit better my steel bracelet and balance it a little better because I thought that the older clasp is too small..


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

Not tried the strapcode Nato's yet. I have a mesh from them and equally impressed so may give them a try. Currently favouring Monkeyswag NATO'S


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

My new watch's 5-hour anniversary, I'm so happy with it! And my potatoes have been underwater for almost ten minutes!


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Explorer45 said:


> It is 22mm and I got it from UK Watchstrap here: Fluco Light Brown Snow Calf Black Watch Strap : 20mm, 22mm 24mm, 26mm


Thanx man, I've already ordered one from germany, its €3 more but will be here in about 3 days, not customs, no tax, no nothing


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

I used to have an SKX171K, and it was my main watch for several years until it got stolen. Been awhile, so I was excited to get my SKX007 today:










I had forgotten how much I love this watch series. 

I guess I'm weird, too, because I tried a Nato leather strap on it today--first time using one--and took it right off. I like the rubber strap better. (lol)


----------



## SunnyDaze (Feb 5, 2012)

1997 SKX009, I think. It may be an SKX175. Malaysia made.

I bought it on the big auction site fairly cheap. I installed a new OEM hardlex crystal, new aftermarket bezel insert, all new gaskets (bezel, crown, caseback), shined it up with the Dremel and some polishing compound, and threw it on a Maratac NITROX strap.

I regulated it shortly after I acquired it. It's currently gaining about 10s per day. Hopefully it'll give out sooner or later and I'll finally have myself a 7s26 rebuild project!


----------



## Explorer45 (Sep 14, 2009)

ARMADUK said:


> Explorer45 said:
> 
> 
> > It is 22mm and I got it from UK Watchstrap here: Fluco Light Brown Snow Calf Black Watch Strap : 20mm, 22mm 24mm, 26mm
> ...


No worries. I'm sure you will be very pleased!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Today


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

Lovely fall day today. Temp to be around 20 degrees C!!

Need a shot of my 007 with the new 007 colour NATO. Can't wait for Spectre.










Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

The 009 on chocolate leather NATO 









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## chefmhf (Jan 22, 2015)

SKX009 on a new Benetto Strap....Black rubber with red stitching.


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Old faithful today! Kind of missed this guy of late


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

cyberwarhol said:


> Lovely fall day today. Temp to be around 20 degrees C!!
> 
> Need a shot of my 007 with the new 007 colour NATO. Can't wait for Spectre.
> 
> ...


Very interesting mod you got goin on in there! It's a skx007J but with no "21jewels"? Best of both worlds,also new bezel insert? Could you explain what have you done.. Looks great!


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

CWBYTYME said:


> Old faithful today! Kind of missed this guy of late
> View attachment 5883922


I like that strap, haven't seen that color combo before. Can you share the source? Thanks!


----------



## fofofomin (Dec 22, 2014)

Bond variant.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

SunnyDaze said:


> 1997 SKX009, I think. It may be an SKX175. Malaysia made.
> 
> I bought it on the big auction site fairly cheap. I installed a new OEM hardlex crystal, new aftermarket bezel insert, all new gaskets (bezel, crown, caseback), shined it up with the Dremel and some polishing compound, and threw it on a Maratac NITROX strap.
> 
> ...


If it has Malaysia on the dial I'd say it's a 175. I have one myself. I also have a 1998 made 173 with Singapore movement on the dial. They didn't start the Malaysia made movements until 2006. I'm thinking yours is a 2007 model.


----------



## pacorolex (Oct 27, 2013)

Three 7s26's....









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ieatkows (Aug 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Iz tyyyme for Pepsi! Actually no, dont drink that crap.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Double post


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

ARMADUK said:


> Iz tyyyme for Pepsi! Actually no, dont drink that crap.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5891330&d=1446643979"]
> 
> ...


Hehehe nice one, I'm actually not such a fan of the Pepsi color combo, for me it's a little disproportionate the way the red and blue are divided, it would be better if it would be half and half, like the GMT Rolex, or if they only they released a blue version like the Blumo, would be my favorite of all time!


----------



## kosmosky (Jun 24, 2013)

My first little mod. Skx007 with coin edge bezel ring, DLC coated bezel insert and dark brown leather NATO.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

faustoklaere said:


> Hehehe nice one, I'm actually not such a fan of the Pepsi color combo, for me it's a little disproportionate the way the red and blue are divided, it would be better if it would be half and half, like the GMT Rolex, or if they only they released a blue version like the Blumo, would be my favorite of all time!


for me that exact disproportion was the most attractive part of the 009's looks, i wouldnt want to buy it if it was 50/50, even 1/4 like on some other models is not as desirable as this color scheme  we are all weird in our own way hehe


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

The 20-minute segment on the bezel is traditional for dive watches, too. I forget the actual function -- decompression time? Amount of air in the tank?


----------



## BTucson (Nov 4, 2015)

I'm a bit of a newbie, here. I figure this is a great spot for my first post. Here's what I'm wearing, today.
Great forum, folks!


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

BTucson said:


> I'm a bit of a newbie, here. I figure this is a great spot for my first post. Here's what I'm wearing, today.
> Great forum, folks!
> View attachment 5896666


Welcome to the forum!

Sent from my iPad using Tin cans and string


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> The 20-minute segment on the bezel is traditional for dive watches, too. I forget the actual function -- decompression time? Amount of air in the tank?


I've understood from some other posts that on the skx009 the purpose is to be aligned with the crown at 4 . But I am not a diver so maybe my answer is irrelevant .


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

alex79 said:


> I've understood from some other posts that on the skx009 the purpose is to be aligned with the crown at 4 . But I am not a diver so maybe my answer is irrelevant .


I always thought 20 minutes was the capacity of one tank. I don't know for sure. I have not done scuba since I was 24 years old -- 34 years ago.


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

Its all just for show... the red/black or red/blue is just ... to make it visually appealing


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

CharlieBandroid said:


> Its all just for show... the red/black or red/blue is just ... to make it visually appealing


Yes I think that's the main reason, because on Seikos 5 that have the crown at 3oclock still the red goes all the way to 4! In my opinion it cheapens the watch a bit, but to eaches own! Enjoy!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Found an skx for madame ( mid size ) 









Madame happy


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

faustoklaere said:


> Yes I think that's the main reason, because on Seikos 5 that have the crown at 3oclock still the red goes all the way to 4! In my opinion it cheapens the watch a bit, but to eaches own! Enjoy!


Maybe it should have only gone to 15 minutes! Oh well, machs nichts to me. I love mine anyway.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Just to get done with the topic of why these bezels stop at 20 minutes (the Rolex Sub's bezel does, too) --
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diving_watch#Bezel_markings
why is the first 15 minute on the bezel marked different from the rest?

Wikipedia section:


> Bezel markings[edit]
> 
> Rolex Submariner model 16610, features a rotating bezel with conspicuous 15 minute markings.
> Most contemporary dive watches with conspicuous 15 or 20 minute markings on their bezels are the result of copying a Rolex bezel design of the 1950s. Back then divers typically planned a dive to a certain maximum depth based on now obsolete US Navy dive tables, and dived according to the planned dive profile. If the dive profile allowed a bottom time of 35 minutes the diver, upon entering the water, would set the marker on the bezel, 35 minutes ahead of the minute hand. The diver calculated this with the 60 - bottom time formulae (60 - 35 = 25, for 35 minutes bottom time the diver would align the 25 minute bezel-mark with the minute hand). Once the minute hand reached the main-marker on the bezel the diver would begin his ascent to the surface. *The 15 or 20 minute scale helped with timing the ascent and whatever safety stop the diver deemed necessary.* For contemporary diving methods the 15 or 20 minute "count-down" bezel is quite antiquated.[22]


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Just to get done with the topic of why these bezels stop at 20 minutes (the Rolex Sub's bezel does, too) --
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diving_watch#Bezel_markings
> why is the first 15 minute on the bezel marked different from the rest?
> 
> Wikipedia section:


Thank you. I love Wikipedia. I had actually heard this explanation once or twice before. It makes the most sense.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

To be honest, I never really gave the SKX much thought until I saw it on my brother in law. It's not balanced like a Sub, it doesn't have symmetric lines, the bracelet isn't what you'd pick for a diver, no hack no handwind, crown at the 4, overly tall bezel.

YET there's something about this watch.

It's very striking!

All those elements are essentially deal-breakers on any other watch but they ALL work well together.

After trying the watch, I didn't want to take it off. Haha! I check the local forum and lo-and-behold, there was one for sale.


















I'm already thinking about all the strap combos - nato, leather, rubber. I also like the aftermarket Endmill but I'm digging the Jubilee. Classic spin on a rugged watch and very comfy too.

Whatever it is, I'm definitely happy about this one.

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## hertz3333 (Oct 6, 2015)

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

pacorolex said:


> Three 7s26's....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would get a pilots watch If I could remove the "5" badge. 
Any ideas anyone?


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Rob Cox said:


> I would get a pilots watch If I could remove the "5" badge.
> Any ideas anyone?


I just got the SNZG13 which IMO is a field/Pilot cross. Very nice watch but still has the 5 logo.


----------



## mozatihom (Sep 22, 2014)

Rob Cox said:


> I would get a pilots watch If I could remove the "5" badge.
> Any ideas anyone?


SNZG13 with SNFK11 dial and SRP hour/minute hands:










Standard SNZG13:


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Preparing to watch a high school football game:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Don't drink that eather


----------



## rocknsnow (Aug 21, 2012)

Keeps about 7 secs a day.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Is it only me that really like the stock rubber band? Sure it might not be very comfortable but.... It complements the 007's black face and fits with the tool watch look


----------



## pacorolex (Oct 27, 2013)

Tickstart said:


> Is it only me that really like the stock rubber band? Sure it might not be very comfortable but.... It complements the 007's black face and fits with the tool watch look


I do like the rubber band it is designed for real diving 
It does make the watch the tool it is supposed to be

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Happy weekend guys ^^

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi guys. I'm really interested with skx00* model. I've seen a lot of mod on this model too. Wanted to ask if mod parts are easy to get? I really liked the skx171 dial. Is it easy to buy online? I just realized skx171, sarb059 and skx007 case are exactly the same. How about the bezel inserts? I've heard of yobokies.


----------



## hertz3333 (Oct 6, 2015)

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

View attachment 007 3.jpg


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

With madame









Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Hope that SKX399 is accepted here as well


----------



## Iggle (Mar 31, 2012)

These pics look amazing. Just got my skx007 in the mail recently. All I need to do now is to replace the rubber strap. Not sure which direction I want to replace it with though.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

alex79 said:


> With madame


Somehow I need to convince my wife that she needs a match for my 009.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Iggle said:


> These pics look amazing. Just got my skx007 in the mail recently. All I need to do now is to replace the rubber strap. Not sure which direction I want to replace it with though.


I think it looks good on an oyster style. I ordered one on rubbe too that I think I'll try a maratac composite on. The rubber deployment band is a good alternative to the original rubber it comes on. 
Congrats on purchase. Post some pics with what you put it on.


----------



## eep02b (Oct 28, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Somehow I need to convince my wife that she needs a match for my 009.


What is that smaller watch. My wife has been eyeing my 009 and with xmas coming up, that would be a good gift.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## kosmosky (Jun 24, 2013)

eep02b said:


> What is that smaller watch. My wife has been eyeing my 009 and with xmas coming up, that would be a good gift.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Try orient cnr1g001b or cnr1g002d, automatic lady diver.

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

Shockwave said:


> Iggle said:
> 
> 
> > These pics look amazing. Just got my skx007 in the mail recently. All I need to do now is to replace the rubber strap. Not sure which direction I want to replace it with though.
> ...


I definitely recommend the Emdmill from Strapcode, it suits perfect the SKX! Super comfy and looks awesome, can't go wrong with it! Much better than the plain lookin and predictable oyster, reminds me a bit of the Omega Planet Ocean bracelet hehe, I am extremely happy and I originally had it on the jubilee..


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

faustoklaere said:


> I definitely recommend the Emdmill from Strapcode, it suits perfect the SKX! Super comfy and looks awesome, can't go wrong with it! Much better than the plain lookin and predictable oyster, reminds me a bit of the Omega Planet Ocean bracelet hehe, I am extremely happy and I originally had it on the jubilee..


Who are we kidding? What doesn't this watch look good on?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

eep02b said:


> What is that smaller watch. My wife has been eyeing my 009 and with xmas coming up, that would be a good gift.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


The midsize is 38 but it doesn't wear big.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

eep02b said:


> What is that smaller watch. My wife has been eyeing my 009 and with xmas coming up, that would be a good gift.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


For the life of me, I can't remember. It's a 175 or 171 or something (preceded by SKX, of course).


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

eep02b said:


> What is that smaller watch. My wife has been eyeing my 009 and with xmas coming up, that would be a good gift.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Smaller version of the 007 is the SKX013.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

faustoklaere said:


> I definitely recommend the Emdmill from Strapcode, it suits perfect the SKX! Super comfy and looks awesome, can't go wrong with it! Much better than the plain lookin and predictable oyster, reminds me a bit of the Omega Planet Ocean bracelet hehe, I am extremely happy and I originally had it on the jubilee..


I agree. This looks better than the Oyster because it has more texture(?). The Oyster is all flat. And quite normal looking to be honest.

I still have mine on stock jubilee. I think it looks good on jubilee as well. Interesting and classic. Fits the vibe quite well.

The Endmill is right in the middle in terms of style between the oyster and jubilee in my opinion. Great compromise. Definitely in my wishlist.

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## Iggle (Mar 31, 2012)

lorsban said:


> I agree. This looks better than the Oyster because it has more texture(?). The Oyster is all flat. And quite normal looking to be honest.
> 
> I still have mine on stock jubilee. I think it looks good on jubilee as well. Interesting and classic. Fits the vibe quite well.
> 
> ...


I prefer the Jubliee over the Oyster, but I really like how the Endmill looks on the watch. I just don't know if I can justify buying a bracelet that costs almost as much as what I payed for the watch. Maybe that's just me though.

Looks like the Strapcode Endmill is OOS anyways. Maybe I can find a decently priced used one.


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

Iggle said:


> lorsban said:
> 
> 
> > I agree. This looks better than the Oyster because it has more texture(?). The Oyster is all flat. And quite normal looking to be honest.
> ...


What it's OOS?


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

faustoklaere said:


> What it's OOS?


Out of stock

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

lorsban said:


> faustoklaere said:
> 
> 
> > What it's OOS?
> ...


No I just checked and its in stock! In my opinion it completes the watch! Here is the link in case you need one: http://www.strapcode.com/store/22mm...09011-button-chamfer-p-4109.html#.VkCdAl-kqnM


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

thanx Explorer45 for the tip, strap arrived from Germany today, it looks pretty awesome I still prefer jubilee thou  I'll wear it for a week and see how I like it for everyday use


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

my new 009 arrived this morning.


----------



## eep02b (Oct 28, 2014)

One more shot before my new leather band comes in tonight.










Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

atarione said:


> my new 009 arrived this morning.


Mine arrived today too!!! I missed the postman though so it's stuck at the post office. Tonight or tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Just got mine today in the mail on that Jet $125 deal. Bought Saturday, arrived today, on the wrist right now! Now to pick up some NATOs.










Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## Iggle (Mar 31, 2012)

faustoklaere said:


> No I just checked and its in stock! In my opinion it completes the watch! Here is the link in case you need one: 22mm Solid 316L Stainless Steel Endmill Watch Bracelet for SEIKO Diver SKX007/00


Unfortunately it does say "Sold Out" at the bottom. Though I did find some on Amazon from the same seller.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

What's the accuracy of your SKX007/009?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

EA-Sport said:


> What's the accuracy of your SKX007/009?


Mine was doing -1.0 sec/day the last time I checked.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

-2 so per day for me


Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

where can I get the president bracelet for 007?


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Iggle said:


> I prefer the Jubliee over the Oyster, but I really like how the Endmill looks on the watch. I just don't know if I can justify buying a bracelet that costs almost as much as what I payed for the watch. Maybe that's just me though.
> 
> Looks like the Strapcode Endmill is OOS anyways. Maybe I can find a decently priced used one.


I've got one I'd sell. It's the Strapcode with the ratcheting clasp. I bought it and a Super Jubilee at the same time and prefer the jubilee. I haven't bothered to list the Endmill yet but would be happy to give it a good home with a new owner that's wanting one.


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Hard to beat the SKX007 on rainy days when you have to be out in the wet weather. This is my cheapest mechanical watch by a fair margin, the chapter ring is misaligned, the Super Jubilee bracelet's endlinks don't fit flush with the lugs and of all my watches it keeps the worst time by far. And it's still one of my favorites right behind my Speedy Pro and Sub. Enjoying watches is about a lot more than cost or value and the 007 is a home run in my book.


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

joshuagull said:


> I've got one I'd sell. It's the Strapcode with the ratcheting clasp. I bought it and a Super Jubilee at the same time and prefer the jubilee. I haven't bothered to list the Endmill yet but would be happy to give it a good home with a new owner that's wanting one.


I'm very interested in your endmill. PM sent.


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> EA-Sport said:
> 
> 
> > What's the accuracy of your SKX007/009?
> ...


Wanting to know how accurate my Skx007 is, where can I find those apps for measuring like the one you have? That is for free?


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

joshuagull said:


> Hard to beat the SKX007 on rainy days when you have to be out in the wet weather. This is my cheapest mechanical watch by a fair margin, the chapter ring is misaligned, the Super Jubilee bracelet's endlinks don't fit flush with the lugs and of all my watches it keeps the worst time by far. And it's still one of my favorites right behind my Speedy Pro and Sub. Enjoying watches is about a lot more than cost or value and the 007 is a home run in my book.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5957506&d=1447137787"]
> 
> ...


Totally understand you! I am seriously in love with this watch, hasn't left my wrist since I got it a month ago, it's also perfect for swimming everyday (200m no brainer) and for traveling, super comfortable! perfect lug to lug size for my 6,5inch wrist, I hope they never discontinue it! Would buy it again if I need to in a heartbeat!


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

faustoklaere said:


> Wanting to know how accurate my Skx007 is, where can I find those apps for measuring like the one you have? That is for free?


 The one shown is called watchtracker on the App Store, I prefer hairspring because it uses the mic from the phone to give the rate, also available on the App Store.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Mine was doing -1.0 sec/day the last time I checked.
> View attachment 5956210


Silly question, sorry.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thedave (Aug 12, 2015)

Hey look! That's my SKX007! And hey look, that's today! And hey, that's like 3 days early!

Well happy day to me, apparently.


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

thedave said:


> Hey look! That's my SKX007! And hey look, that's today! And hey, that's like 3 days early!
> 
> Well happy day to me, apparently.


how much did u get it for?


----------



## thedave (Aug 12, 2015)

yvliew said:


> how much did u get it for?


Private sale here on WUS, and for me a much wanted J1 made-in-Japan version that I grabbed for USD $200. The J1s go quickly and I saw no reason to haggle over $10-20 and miss out on the watch.

Seller was great, and barring something completely different from the pictures, a great experience overall.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

EA-Sport said:


> What's the accuracy of your SKX007/009?


+4-5 in my case.

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Classic


















Beauty through function.

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## pacorolex (Oct 27, 2013)

Iggle said:


> These pics look amazing. Just got my skx007 in the mail recently. All I need to do now is to replace the rubber strap. Not sure which direction I want to replace it with though.


Freakin spring bars are a pain to remove even with the proper tools I got so mad because I scratched my new skx...it cost me a fight with the wife

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## pacorolex (Oct 27, 2013)

pacorolex said:


> Freakin spring bars are a pain to remove even with the proper tools I got so mad because I scratched my new skx...it cost me a fight with the wife hahahaha
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## pacorolex (Oct 27, 2013)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Just swapped my strap for a new NATO. I forgot how nice this watch is on a NATO. Also, that plastic strap that comes on the watch is really bad. I like the rubber strap on my Monster but this strap should be discontinued.



















Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

Does anyone know what dial does this come from? it's only 10bar(100m) ... but it's not Seiko 5... Anyone can identify and know who is selling the dial?


----------



## robbie409 (Mar 11, 2006)

That is the skx023 dial.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Mine was doing -1.0 sec/day the last time I checked.
> View attachment 5956210


Wow..that is COSC level accuracy..did you or Alex with 2sec/day accuracy have to regulate the watch or was it as delivered accuracy level?? Thanks guys


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

pacorolex said:


> Freakin spring bars are a pain to remove even with the proper tools I got so mad because I scratched my new skx...it cost me a fight with the wife
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Haha yes the fat bars are difficult to remove. They require the very small springbar tool with a very fine edge and a steady hand.

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## ELCID86 (Jun 27, 2015)

I may be in the market for a clean used one. Need to post a WTB thread. 


Thumbs, iPhone, TaT.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

This is not a beauty-pic, just showing the accuracy of my skx. Synchronized same time yesterday. You can just barely spot the Casio flipping over from 19s to 20.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

EA-Sport said:


> Wow..that is COSC level accuracy..


Pretty good, ain't it? It settled down so well that I had to completely rethink any idea of getting a more expensive watch.



> did you or Alex with 2sec/day accuracy have to regulate the watch or was it as delivered accuracy level?? Thanks guys


I haven't opened mine since it arrived in December 2014.

At its first timing check (the oldest file I have in WatchTracker), it was doing +13 sec/day. It gradually worked its way down to +10, sometimes +6, and it even chalked up an overall rate of +0.3 s/d during one fifty-day stretch. It also tended to run slow sometimes, too. I noticed that it ran faster when I wore it during vigorous exercise, so I was able to "regulate" it by getting off my butt more often.


----------



## thedave (Aug 12, 2015)

mysiak said:


> Hope that SKX399 is accepted here as well
> View attachment 5936770


Love this color strap - mind if I ask where you got it?


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

My one month old SKX-009J. Purchased new for $154


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

EA-Sport said:


> Wow..that is COSC level accuracy..did you or Alex with 2sec/day accuracy have to regulate the watch or was it as delivered accuracy level?? Thanks guys


Not for me, just got the watch few weeks ago, and timed it with my Ipad chrono. 
Was very surprised with the results. Just luck I guess


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

lorsban said:


> pacorolex said:
> 
> 
> > Freakin spring bars are a pain to remove even with the proper tools I got so mad because I scratched my new skx...it cost me a fight with the wife
> ...


Those are dangerous! Seriously one of these fat spring bars came out flying straight to my eyeball! And I had a good tool and steady hand (I am a dentist)! But still watch out!!! Luckily the Strapcode Endmill that I change the OEM stock jubilee, came with much better springbars! That's a relief for my eyes!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Haha danger is everywhere 

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

No watch to show off yet.. But happy that I'm joining the SKX007 club soon! I can't wait!!

That converts to about US$150. Think it's a good deal. The cheapest I can find in the local shops is RM854($191) after discounts and most are selling RM1200($275)-RM1600($367) ... so.. I will begin my journey of watch modding after I get this watch. Any guides here? Would appreciate it if someone can link me to it. Thanks!!


----------



## Calvin Tay (Oct 5, 2015)

Here's mine! With a thick leather nato strap and ghost bezel with mm300 hands.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Another strap came in last night, curved silicone strap, fits every well right to the watch body, no gaps and no play at all, looks helluva gay in white thou


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

ARMADUK said:


> Another strap came in last night, curved silicone strap, fits every well right to the watch body, no gaps and no play at all, looks helluva gay in white thou
> View attachment 5970330
> 
> 
> View attachment 5970282


I agree! ;-)


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

ARMADUK said:


> Another strap came in last night, curved silicone strap, fits every well right to the watch body, no gaps and no play at all, looks helluva gay in white thou [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5970330&d=1307385298"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting strap, never seen one like that before, may I ask where did you bought it and for how much? Thanks!


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

faustoklaere said:


> Interesting strap, never seen one like that before, may I ask where did you bought it and for how much? Thanks!


sure 20mm or 22mm Curved Rubber Watch Band Strap 7 colors for Choice Fit Seiko Ice came directly to my mail box, no hassle with customs or anything else. I thought I ordered the cheaper one that is for sale on ebay but I guess I decided for better quality.

Never seen 009 with white silicone strap thats why I ordered it. Red, blue or even orange one would be probably a better choice, oh well. Being it silicone the skin under the srap is almost always sweating, thats not a good thing imo.


----------



## pacorolex (Oct 27, 2013)

lorsban said:


> Haha yes the fat bars are difficult to remove. They require the very small springbar tool with a very fine edge and a steady hand.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


Yeah but even with bergeon fine fork it was a Sunday morning war

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## pacorolex (Oct 27, 2013)

EA-Sport said:


> Wow..that is COSC level accuracy..did you or Alex with 2sec/day accuracy have to regulate the watch or was it as delivered accuracy level?? Thanks guys


My new is -1.5 seconds a day steady after two weeks on the wrist... Couldn't be happier 

That is delivered accuracy...will not try to mess it up

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I put my new SKX009 on a nato this morning..


----------



## pacorolex (Oct 27, 2013)

atarione said:


> I put my new SKX009 on a nato this morning..
> 
> View attachment 5974410


Is your tool bergeon? You might have experienced the dreaded fat spring removal frustration

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

pacorolex said:


> Is your tool bergeon? You might have experienced the dreaded fat spring removal frustration
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


The tool is actually a mudder apparently ...I ordered it from amazon.. I found this video on removing the bars (the guy in the video used a tool that looked about like this one) anyways i did what he did and it was 1 try and perfect on both bars... took about 3 minutes.. very easy






I have read reports of this being a huge pain for some .. but doing what that guy in the video did... it was super easy and painless.


----------



## jprangley (Apr 8, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Threw the SKX007J back on the Endmill with adjustable clasp from Strapcode, which I don't see listed on their site anymore, because I'm going to be selling the bracelet (I think--I prefer the jubilee, but man does this Endmill Presedential-style bracelet fit the curves of the SKX so well). Anyhow, I took some photos. It reminds me so much of the bracelet that was on my Omega Planet Ocean.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

joshuagull said:


> Threw the SKX007J back on the Endmill with adjustable clasp from Strapcode, which I don't see listed on their site anymore, because I'm going to be selling the bracelet (I think--I prefer the jubilee, but man does this Endmill Presedential-style bracelet fit the curves of the SKX so well). Anyhow, I took some photos. It reminds me so much of the bracelet that was on my Omega Planet Ocean.


It really does look good. Wonder how it'd be with a PO-style set of mods, too. I also wonder if my wife would give me the go-ahead to buy it, considering that I wear my Watch all the time these days.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> It really does look good. Wonder how it'd be with a PO-style set of mods, too.* I also wonder if my wife would give me the go-ahead to buy it*, considering that I wear my Watch all the time these days.


It's easier to ask for forgiveness than it is to ask for permission. Just buy it. Deal with the wrath that may follow later.

They never stay mad for long.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

I'll join..009 on NATO by the pool..


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

EA-Sport said:


> I'll join..009 on NATO by the pool..


Great combo!

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

Old reliable


----------



## thedave (Aug 12, 2015)

This just in!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

007 today


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

lorsban said:


> Haha yes the fat bars are difficult to remove. They require the very small springbar tool with a very fine edge and a steady hand.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


I purchased double flanged fat Spring bars. Makes things a whole lot easier.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

EA-Sport said:


> I'll join..009 on NATO by the pool..


Inspires by the new bond movie, i am thinking about buying a Bond NATO for my SKX007, but I swim everyday, how yours holding up when it gets wet? It dry quickly, currently I have it on SS bracelet and love how quickly it dries, but I am tempted by the nato for comfort, but never owning one and having a small wrist I have my doubts, any info would be appreciated


----------



## pacorolex (Oct 27, 2013)

atarione said:


> The tool is actually a mudder apparently ...I ordered it from amazon.. I found this video on removing the bars (the guy in the video used a tool that looked about like this one) anyways i did what he did and it was 1 try and perfect on both bars... took about 3 minutes.. very easy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## pacorolex (Oct 27, 2013)

joey79 said:


> I purchased double flanged fat Spring bars. Makes things a whole lot easier.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you get them on eBay? I have only seen the normal fat f***ckers (in Aussie accent quoting archieluxury)
I'm mad at them changing them cost me a fight with my wife , a Sunday morning and a scratch in my new watch... Almost buffed out thankfully

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## pacorolex (Oct 27, 2013)

faustoklaere said:


> Inspires by the new bond movie, i am thinking about buying a Bond NATO for my SKX007, but I swim everyday, how yours holding up when it gets wet? It dry quickly, currently I have it on SS bracelet and love how quickly it dries, but I am tempted by the nato for comfort, but never owning one and having a small wrist I have my doubts, any info would be appreciated


NATO straps are super comfy dry quickly,and you should only wash them every once in a while when they get smelly by sweat or dirt

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

faustoklaere said:


> Inspires by the new bond movie, i am thinking about buying a Bond NATO for my SKX007, but I swim everyday, how yours holding up when it gets wet? It dry quickly, currently I have it on SS bracelet and love how quickly it dries, but I am tempted by the nato for comfort, but never owning one and having a small wrist I have my doubts, any info would be appreciated


The Bond Nato strap looks awesome on an SKX007. However, if you swim everyday, you might be best served by your SS bracelet or rubber strap. When wet, I find Nato straps tend to stretch and take forever to dry. Other than that, I love Nato straps for their comfort and ability to change to look of the watch they are worn with. Good luck.

Photos borrowed from NYWatchFan:


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

thedave said:


> This just in!


Great watch and strap combo! Where is the strap from if I may ask?


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

EXCALIBUR1 said:


> faustoklaere said:
> 
> 
> > Inspires by the new bond movie, i am thinking about buying a Bond NATO for my SKX007, but I swim everyday, how yours holding up when it gets wet? It dry quickly, currently I have it on SS bracelet and love how quickly it dries, but I am tempted by the nato for comfort, but never owning one and having a small wrist I have my doubts, any info would be appreciated
> ...


Thanks for the tip! Just what I thought, also I am not a fan of the bulk that forms at the top of the wrist by double folding the end strap of the nato, having a 6,5 inch wrist I think it unbalances the SKX, I will take your advice and stick to the SS bracelet ! Thanks again!


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

faustoklaere said:


> Thanks for the tip! Just what I thought, also I am not a fan of the bulk that forms at the top of the wrist by double folding the end strap of the nato, having a 6,5 inch wrist I think it unbalances the SKX, I will take your advice and stick to the SS bracelet ! Thanks again!


You're welcome. Your SKX007 and Endmill combo is a winner.


----------



## thedave (Aug 12, 2015)

...levi said:


> Great watch and strap combo! Where is the strap from if I may ask?


Thanks! It's from Bas and Lokes

http://www.basandlokes.com/asa-rustic-brown-handmade-leather-nato-watch-strap/


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

Are there any custom bezel that look like this steinhart bezel?









I found online... is this by yabokies?


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

faustoklaere said:


> Inspires by the new bond movie, i am thinking about buying a Bond NATO for my SKX007, but I swim everyday, how yours holding up when it gets wet? It dry quickly, currently I have it on SS bracelet and love how quickly it dries, but I am tempted by the nato for comfort, but never owning one and having a small wrist I have my doubts, any info would be appreciated


It dries up pretty quickly but they're cheap and easy to swap so I usually bring a few and just swap the wet one for a dry one..


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

009 on leather NATO







for casual Friday the 13th...


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

yvliew said:


> Are there any custom bezel that look like this steinhart bezel?
> 
> View attachment 5992850
> 
> ...


No, not that I've found unfortunately. The picture you attached is from yobokies, it is called the 'big grip bezel'. It isn't anything like the steinhart bezel. I have seen some images of users swapping bezels from an orient mako and orient Ray to the skx007, but I have not tried and cannot say if it works.

I am also a big fan of the steinhart bezel, and am currently looking into designing a similar version for the SKX. I'll post updates if the project gets off the ground.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

faustoklaere said:


> Thanks for the tip! Just what I thought, also I am not a fan of the bulk that forms at the top of the wrist by double folding the end strap of the nato, having a 6,5 inch wrist I think it unbalances the SKX, I will take your advice and stick to the SS bracelet ! Thanks again!


I'm with you.

Check out "Regular" NATOs, sometimes referred to as RAF straps. They have a single cloth keeper. They don't come in as many colors as other NATOs, but they do come in the Bond Style colors.


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

Friday the 13th with a standard 007


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> It really does look good. Wonder how it'd be with a PO-style set of mods, too. I also wonder if my wife would give me the go-ahead to buy it, considering that I wear my Watch all the time these days.


I bet it would look great, BUT it would have to be a second SKX for me. I like mods as much as the next guy but the 007 is a special piece with a special character to it. Having one as-is is a must IMO.


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

So I put that Endmill on the photograph for selling it, but man, it just fits the SKX007 so well. I didn't love the clasp, so I swapped on the Monster clasp that I had on my Super Jubilee. I may have hit Seiko bracelet nirvana.






























Happy Friday the 13th!


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

I am looking to buy a SKX007K to mod and found this seller

Buy Casio Seiko Citizen Orient watches best price

The prices are keen, does anyone have any experience with these guys, are they a trusted seller?


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Just met with one of our old time supervisors at work wearing a pretty beat up, but still running, SKX.










Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

Rob Cox said:


> I am looking to buy a SKX007K to mod and found this seller
> 
> Buy Casio Seiko Citizen Orient watches best price
> 
> The prices are keen, does anyone have any experience with these guys, are they a trusted seller?


I think you are better off going with the bay, or even amazon. Both will offer much better buyer protection, and give you feedback about the seller. Also if you are looking to mod you can get used on eBay for a bit cheaper.


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

joshuagull said:


> So I put that Endmill on the photograph for selling it, but man, it just fits the SKX007 so well. I didn't love the clasp, so I swapped on the Monster clasp that I had on my Super Jubilee. I may have hit Seiko bracelet nirvana.
> 
> View attachment 5998578
> 
> ...


That's the clasp I prefer as well!

EBenke


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

Fresh in the mail..


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

yvliew said:


> Fresh in the mail..


It looks&#8230; uncomfortable in that box, like a steelworker or ranch hand wearing a white dinner jacket. Hurry up and take it outside to go chop some wood.


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

KJRye said:


> Friday the 13th with a standard 007
> 
> View attachment 5997130


A standard 007 is THEE standard.

Wore mine first time out of box today and coincidentally saw 007 movie today.









Mind the ill-fitting strap. I am testing this while I wait for a 22 mm in the mail.


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

I just received my SKX007 today. Taking a look at the spring bar.. it seems impossible to remove the bracelet!! I have the tools which I use to remove all my other watches spring bar.. They don't seems to work on the SKX007.. I got those V type... what do u guys use?


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

I use the same standard spring bar tool. Is it the bracelet or the fat bar rubber?


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

Shockwave said:


> I use the same standard spring bar tool. Is it the bracelet or the fat bar rubber?


I bought the jubilee bracelet. there wasnt any knob to push down.. if u call that a knob or something..


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Rob Cox said:


> I am looking to buy a SKX007K to mod and found this seller
> 
> Buy Casio Seiko Citizen Orient watches best price
> 
> The prices are keen, does anyone have any experience with these guys, are they a trusted seller?


I've bought several watches from here sent to the UK. Never any problems. Good service also.
Not had to pay duty either.

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

yvliew said:


> I just received my SKX007 today. Taking a look at the spring bar.. it seems impossible to remove the bracelet!! I have the tools which I use to remove all my other watches spring bar.. They don't seems to work on the SKX007.. I got those V type... what do u guys use?


Hello... hopefully I can help you with this... while waiting for my SKX009 I noticed a trend of people saying the fat spring bars are a pain so i did a bit of research and quickly found this video.. I ordered a tool that basically looked like the one the guy in the video used and for me following the advice in the video taking the Z22 rubber strap off and then putting my new 009 on a NATO took about 3 minutes, no muss no fuss and most importantly no scratches to my new watch.

check it out :


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

pacorolex said:


> Did you get them on eBay? I have only seen the normal fat f***ckers (in Aussie accent quoting archieluxury)
> I'm mad at them changing them cost me a fight with my wife , a Sunday morning and a scratch in my new watch... Almost buffed out thankfully
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Yes an eBay seller in Australia. I am not sure if it's still in my purchases as it was over a year ago from memory. Will try to find the item/seller and if I do, will send you the link.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

yvliew's 007 has a bracelet, not the rubber strap. I don't think the wide tool will fit.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

On the bracelet you utilized the small fork.


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## jec1521 (Jan 28, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## pacorolex (Oct 27, 2013)

yvliew said:


> I just received my SKX007 today. Taking a look at the spring bar.. it seems impossible to remove the bracelet!! I have the tools which I use to remove all my other watches spring bar.. They don't seems to work on the SKX007.. I got those V type... what do u guys use?


It is a job that you should try to accomplish with a LOT of patience.
Cover areas of your watch so they don't get scratched, because trust me they will, take a glass of whiskey (bourbon preferably) and use a v type that is not so narrow angled so it grasps the f****cking fat bar and hope for the best!

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## pacorolex (Oct 27, 2013)

JRMARTINS said:


> On the bracelet you utilized the small fork.


Yeah but no so narrow angled. My bergeon fine fork didn't work... I scratched my new skx, got mad, had a fight with my wife and took all freaking morning....

It is the most difficult spring bar removal process of the entire watch universe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## pacorolex (Oct 27, 2013)

joey79 said:


> Yes an eBay seller in Australia. I am not sure if it's still in my purchases as it was over a year ago from memory. Will try to find the item/seller and if I do, will send you the link.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!!!!

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm quite interested with Super Oyster bracelet from Strapcode. But it cost 1/3 of my watch $55. What is your guys opinion on it?


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

I bought this 009 to give as a HS graduation gift - keep breaking it out to try it on and check it out. I mean, I already have two Seiko divers, three is just indulgent...right...right?


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

humphrj said:


> I've bought several watches from here sent to the UK. Never any problems. Good service also.
> Not had to pay duty either.


Thanks. What are the postage caharges like?
I have used Creation Watches and DutyFree Island quite a few times and their prices include P&P.


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

yvliew said:


> I'm quite interested with Super Oyster bracelet from Strapcode. But it cost 1/3 of my watch $55. What is your guys opinion on it?


I have the Strapcode Super J which is similarly priced. I thought about it for a long time, but to me it just adds to the resale value, so I got one. It is great , very comfortable. There is a slight problem in that the end link contor does not match the lug shape of the 007, but I can live with that. Maybe the Super O doesn't have that problem.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

yvliew said:


> I'm quite interested with Super Oyster bracelet from Strapcode. But it cost 1/3 of my watch $55. What is your guys opinion on it?


My opinion is that you'll still end up with a sweet watch for way less than three hundred bucks.


----------



## eep02b (Oct 28, 2014)

yvliew said:


> I just received my SKX007 today. Taking a look at the spring bar.. it seems impossible to remove the bracelet!! I have the tools which I use to remove all my other watches spring bar.. They don't seems to work on the SKX007.. I got those V type... what do u guys use?


Whatever you do, don't use those bars again. Switch then with some fat bars that have a flange on them. It will make changing the bars out in the future a piece of cake. I use them on everything from NATO straps, to my strapcode super oyster, to the rubber strap it came with.

















Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

RomeoT said:


> View attachment 6006210
> 
> I bought this 009 to give as a HS graduation gift - keep breaking it out to try it on and check it out. I mean, I already have two Seiko divers, three is just indulgent...right...right?


But it looks like you don't have an skx


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

My SKX007 serial is 511900 , I checked the production date and it says Jan 2005. Wow.. So is mine sitting on the shelves for 10 years???


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

yvliew said:


> My SKX007 serial is 511900 , I checked the production date and it says Jan 2005. Wow.. So is mine sitting on the shelves for 10 years???


Mine too... Runs Like a champ, even the lume is strong...

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I thought that number meant it could be Jan 05 or Jan 15?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

Would be good if it's made in Jan 2015. But are they still producing skx007 this year?


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

yvliew said:


> My SKX007 serial is 511900 , I checked the production date and it says Jan 2005. Wow.. So is mine sitting on the shelves for 10 years???


I had just checked the serial number of the SKX009 i got last week it came back with Jan 2005 (or 2015) because the calculator thing says on watches / movements made for >10 yrs it defaults to the earliest ... it seems unlikely three of us would have just gotten 10 yrs old watches ordered quite recently... I seriously suspect they are actually Jan 2015 personally.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Mine is 510622?? 

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

alex79 said:


> Mine is 510622??
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


That serial could also be Jan 2005 or 2015

personally my guess is Seiko did a big ol' run of SKX007/9's in Jan of 2015


----------



## fencing (Aug 24, 2014)

yvliew said:


> Would be good if it's made in Jan 2015. But are they still producing skx007 this year?


Nice shine !

Được gửi từ chiếc Vespa mang cỗ máy Acer !


----------



## pacorolex (Oct 27, 2013)

yvliew said:


> My SKX007 serial is 511900 , I checked the production date and it says Jan 2005. Wow.. So is mine sitting on the shelves for 10 years???


Where do you check production date? Which page?

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

http://www.csce.uark.edu/~jgauch/photos/seiko/



pacorolex said:


> Where do you check production date? Which page?
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

eep02b said:


> Whatever you do, don't use those bars again. Switch then with some fat bars that have a flange on them. It will make changing the bars out in the future a piece of cake. I use them on everything from NATO straps, to my strapcode super oyster, to the rubber strap it came with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I personally still use the Seiko fat bars, takes me less than a minute to remove them. If you do use a different spring bar don't forget to use the correct tip size so that the lug holes on the watch don't get damaged.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

I donno why so many people have problems with original spring bars, yes it took me about 20 minutes the first time I was almost considering using a hammer but once you understand how they work its literally a 5-10 seconds job for each side. I dont have spring bar tool and use a tiny thin knife, works like a charm, very small flat screwdriver with very flat end would do the same job.


----------



## pacorolex (Oct 27, 2013)

ARMADUK said:


> I donno why so many people have problems with original spring bars, yes it took me about 20 minutes the first time I was almost considering using a hammer but once you understand how they work its literally a 5-10 seconds job for each side. I dont have spring bar tool and use a tiny thin knife, works like a charm, very small flat screwdriver with very flat end would do the same job.


Yeah but you do agree that your first time was a pain in the butt... Once you get how it works is a piece of cake.
My first time with those bloody spring bars was traumatic....

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## pacorolex (Oct 27, 2013)

yvliew said:


> http://www.csce.uark.edu/~jgauch/photos/seiko/


Thanks mate!!!

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

pacorolex said:


> Yeah but you do agree that your first time was a pain in the butt... Once you get how it works is a piece of cake.
> My first time with those bloody spring bars was traumatic....
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


First time is always a pita








Here is the knife i use. BTW that keychain is about 30-35 years old(holy sh*t is it so long??






), made in west germany, they were company souveniers with a logo on that leather


----------



## TimeWatcher00 (Oct 31, 2015)

atarione said:


> That serial could also be Jan 2005 or 2015
> 
> personally my guess is Seiko did a big ol' run of SKX007/9's in Jan of 2015


Mine is 562, and it says June 2005. However, it does say at the bottom of the page "When a movement is in production for more than 10 years (eg. 7S26), the first possible production date is reported". Probably June 2015?


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Not enough pictures.....


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Watching my beloved Redskins on a beautiful Fall day. Wish I was at the game.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Watching my beloved Redskins on a beautiful Fall day. Wish I was at the game.


HTTR...


----------



## plazzi (Nov 20, 2011)

Here's mine


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

EA-Sport said:


> HTTR...


Indeed. It's a great day to be a Redskins fan. Wow.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Watching my beloved Redskins on a beautiful Fall day. Wish I was at the game.


You're redskins are destroying my saints. Who dat?


----------



## eep02b (Oct 28, 2014)

ARMADUK said:


> I donno why so many people have problems with original spring bars, yes it took me about 20 minutes the first time I was almost considering using a hammer but once you understand how they work its literally a 5-10 seconds job for each side. I dont have spring bar tool and use a tiny thin knife, works like a charm, very small flat screwdriver with very flat end would do the same job.


The original aren't bad if you're using a leather or rubber band, but with a metal bracelet, that's a diff story. Not enough room for knife or screwdriver with some of the aftermarket metal bracelets.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

I bleached my bezel insert the other day. I actually like it!





Sendt fra min OnePlus Two med TapaTalk


----------



## olleryberg (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi everyone, im planning on buying the skx007 as my first automatic watch, but i have some issues on deciding on what strap. I´m probably going to get an oyster strap for it later, but which strap should i order it on as stock? I have found both the rubber and the jubilee setup for about the same cost. But do you think i will ever use the jubilee if i order an oyster strap? Or is it smarter to go for the rubber setup for some diversity? 

Thankful for tips

PS. I love the "Bond NAto" look aswell.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

olleryberg,

Costs being the same, choose the Jubilee bracelet over the rubber strap. The OEM Jubilee is often maligned, but its light weight is what makes it so flexible and comfortable. If you are going to replace the bracelet with a Super Oyster, you can always sell the Jubilee NIB.


----------



## arviter91 (Nov 15, 2015)

Nothing fancy on my part. Had a Black with Orange NATO last week that I swapped with a nice canvas strap from Infantryco.


----------



## Iggle (Mar 31, 2012)

olleryberg said:


> Hi everyone, im planning on buying the skx007 as my first automatic watch, but i have some issues on deciding on what strap. I´m probably going to get an oyster strap for it later, but which strap should i order it on as stock? I have found both the rubber and the jubilee setup for about the same cost. But do you think i will ever use the jubilee if i order an oyster strap? Or is it smarter to go for the rubber setup for some diversity?
> 
> Thankful for tips
> 
> PS. I love the "Bond NAto" look aswell.


I like the look of the jubilee over the strap so I'd go with that. But also, if you're going to put an oyster on it anyways, you'll probably fetch more selling the jubilee over the strap.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Iggle said:


> I like the look of the jubilee over the strap so I'd go with that. But also, if you're going to put an oyster on it anyways, you'll probably fetch more selling the jubilee over the strap.


You might even like the jubilee. I haven't had a chance to try it but surprisingly a lot of posts from people that ended up really liking it when they originally thought they would hate it.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

I finally managed to collect my watches from my watchsmith.

I basically reversed all the mods I did on my SKX007 as I realised it looks really nice in its original form.

With the exception of 2 very subtle mods.

Here's how it looked before:









Here's how it looks now:


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

pacorolex said:


> Thanks!!!!
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


From memory it is the same seller

http://m.ebay.com/itm/5-x-22mm-D-FL...-SPRING-BARS-C220FS-IN-316L-S-S-/351284309993

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pacorolex (Oct 27, 2013)

joey79 said:


> From memory it is the same seller
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/5-x-22mm-D-FL...-SPRING-BARS-C220FS-IN-316L-S-S-/351284309993
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks again my friend 

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

deluded said:


> I finally managed to collect my watches from my watchsmith.
> 
> I basically reversed all the mods I did on my SKX007 as I realised it looks really nice in its original form.
> 
> With the exception of 2 very subtle mods.


Crown and hands, awesome! Which hands are those!? They look swell, like the Seamaster Ploprof!


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Tickstart said:


> Crown and hands, awesome! Which hands are those!? They look swell, like the Seamaster Ploprof!


Haha, yes! The SARB059 crown together with a 6R15 movement that has had the day wheel added to it!

And the hands are white plongeur hands from Yobokies.

Simply loving this mod. Seems like my modding escapades have brought me full circle.


----------



## pacorolex (Oct 27, 2013)

Three amigos









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## eep02b (Oct 28, 2014)

Trying something a bit different. 









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

skx fans please help me decide is this NATO strap too much w/ the 009???









thank you...


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

atarione said:


> skx fans please help me decide is this NATO strap too much w/ the 009???
> 
> View attachment 6028673
> 
> ...


Go for it if you like it but it didn't do it for me..too many colors going on..I like either dark blue or dark blue with red stripe NATO for 009 to match the color of the bezel..


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

looks fine to me, i'd rock it


----------



## dx315 (Apr 4, 2015)

More of a summer strap, but I like it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

So after matching the time with network time 2 days ago, today I check again my skx007 with the network time. After 2 days it's +0.5 secs!


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

atarione said:


> skx fans please help me decide is this NATO strap too much w/ the 009???
> 
> View attachment 6028673
> 
> ...


Certainly like the turn table. 
Band isn't the best match IMO but still works.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Took mine off it s ratty NATO for a silicone deployment.


----------



## johnxdoe (Nov 17, 2015)

I want to get into modding. What repair kits do you all recommend? 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

atarione said:


> skx fans please help me decide is this NATO strap too much w/ the 009???
> 
> View attachment 6028673
> 
> ...


I think it's too much. How about something more simple to compliment the colors of the 009.

EBenke


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

johnxdoe said:


> I want to get into modding. What repair kits do you all recommend?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Me too! I'm starting to look for the tools online. Can some experts here list down the tools you use? Thanks!!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

pacorolex said:


> Thanks again my friend
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


You are welcome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

The one that got away!! I sold this beauty back in June! Missed it dearly ever since! Contacted the guy I sold it to...and it found its way back to me!! Reunited!!!


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Hwkaholic said:


> The one that got away!! I sold this beauty back in June! Missed it dearly ever since! Contacted the guy I sold it to...and it found its way back to me!! Reunited!!!


I thought about doing the same but ended up buying new.


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

here is a video to show the +0.5 secs so far for 2 days. Slow mo to see easily.


----------



## Aquatap (Apr 20, 2012)

such a watch for the money ....

a true classic diver ....


----------



## The Red-Headed League (Jan 27, 2014)

Reporting in! This very thread was one of the reasons I have wanted an SKX007 for the last couple years. Seeing so many different straps and mods in one place shows off what a versatile, timeless design this is. I finally got mine a few weeks ago, and am happy to be a part of the club.  Yellowish fuzzy thing on strap is where I attached a piece of towel to cover rough stitching while it breaks in.


----------



## Aquatap (Apr 20, 2012)

same phone, same desk, same watch ....


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

The Red-Headed League said:


> View attachment 6035201
> 
> Reporting in! This very thread was one of the reasons I have wanted an SKX007 for the last couple years. Seeing so many different straps and mods in one place shows off what a versatile, timeless design this is. I finally got mine a few weeks ago, and am happy to be a part of the club.  Yellowish fuzzy thing on strap is where I attached a piece of towel to cover rough stitching while it breaks in.


Congrats on your watch, enjoy it!


----------



## zen_ (Jun 18, 2015)

Given to me as a high school graduation present in 2002. I don't know how it's still running at only +8 seconds after all that time, with only one noticeable scratch on the crystal as a daily wearer that's been under water many times, on dozens of camping trips, and regularly worn for outdoor work. The cost of worn out NATO straps (pictured with G10 leather bomber) has far surpassed the cost of watch. The crown has become a bit difficult to catch a thread screwing in, but other than that, nothing.


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

zen_ said:


> Given to me as a high school graduation present in 2002. I don't know how it's still running at only +8 seconds after all that time, with only one noticeable scratch on the crystal as a daily wearer that's been under water many times, on dozens of camping trips, and regularly worn for outdoor work. The cost of worn out NATO straps (pictured with G10 leather bomber) has far surpassed the cost of watch. The crown has become a bit difficult to catch a thread screwing in, but other than that, nothing.


That's awesome.


----------



## sgbeskin (Aug 1, 2010)

My 14 year old 007. Still runs great and has numerous dives under its belt!!


----------



## pacorolex (Oct 27, 2013)

atarione said:


> skx fans please help me decide is this NATO strap too much w/ the 009???
> 
> View attachment 6028673
> 
> ...


Yes IMHO is too much...
I prefer plain color or bond style
My $0.02

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## RYNOC (Jul 5, 2015)

sgbeskin said:


> My 14 year old 007. Still runs great and has numerous dives under its belt!!


very cool! have you ever had it serviced?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Finally tried a better tool, the awl in my Swiss Army knife. 








We'll see if I like a NATO better than a bracelet for this watch. I'd already tried it on another but went back to its bracelet, too.

(coincidentally, we're watching a Korean drama titled "Awl" tonight)


----------



## sgbeskin (Aug 1, 2010)

RYNOC said:


> sgbeskin said:
> 
> 
> > My 14 year old 007. Still runs great and has numerous dives under its belt!!
> ...


 Never been serviced. If it shuts down, I'll just get another.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

sgbeskin said:


> Never been serviced. If it shuts down, I'll just get another.


It's almost too bad that it's as much to service as buy another. 
It would have a better story to the watch if you were able to keep it going and even pass it down.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Shockwave said:


> It's almost too bad that it's as much to service as buy another.
> It would have a better story to the watch if you were able to keep it going and even pass it down.


I think if I had one that had provided long service I might do a movement swap if my 009 ate it.


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

Shockwave said:


> It's almost too bad that it's as much to service as buy another.
> It would have a better story to the watch if you were able to keep it going and even pass it down.


You could swap in a new movement which would probably be cheaper than servicing.


----------



## sgbeskin (Aug 1, 2010)

I haven't thought about switching the movement but that is a good option. You can't really tell it in the picture, but it's pretty scratched and beat up. The crystal has scratches too. But I really like the 007. I hope the rumors of it being discontinued aren't true.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

sgbeskin said:


> I haven't thought about switching the movement but that is a good option. You can't really tell it in the picture, but it's pretty scratched and beat up. The crystal has scratches too. But I really like the 007. I hope the rumors of it being discontinued aren't true.


Well obviously to each their own but your fairly old 007 having some battle damage is part of the charm... maybe swap the crystal if it is all scratched up...

Ordinary I hate my stuff having scratches or bangs or other blemishes... but with a dive watch like the 007 i think they look great with some wear (not beat all to heck...but some signs that they have been around and had adventures.)

I just got my 009 and I am looking forward to a couple years on when it has some "character".. mine has already been in the water five times since I got it just over a week ago.


----------



## Mog4lyfe (Mar 12, 2015)

Just got this. In love already....


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

Very nice with the blue perlon.


----------



## mdwilson (Jun 2, 2015)

View attachment Seikp SKX.jpg


----------



## mdwilson (Jun 2, 2015)

.


----------



## Iggle (Mar 31, 2012)

Super Jubilee coming in the mail today. Can't wait to put it on!


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Cobbgoblin (Oct 12, 2011)

mdwilson said:


> .
> View attachment 6047482


Love the orange seconds hand, really adds a nice pop to the dial. Is it from Yobokies?


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I think I'm going to keep it on the C+B leather strap for a while.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

009 on simple dark blue NATO by the pool while waiting for my kid's swim class..









Speaking about accuracy I found that mine started at +13.7 but then keeping it overnight vertical on its side with crown up slowed it down to sometime as slow as -3.6.. It averages out to +3.2 after about 9 days.. Anybody else experience difference in accuracy based on the watch position?


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Mine slows down a little when stored crown up. It seems to speed up stored crown down. I'm not so sure about dial up/down, it think it stays more or less the same in those positions.


----------



## thrichar (May 18, 2014)




----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

So I got a really accurate movement it seems. 4th day after wearing it everyday and sitting it down face up while I sleep. back to about 0.2 secs faster.


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 10, 2008)

7002


----------



## tomikoran2 (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

The Super Oyster goes really well with the 007.

And my 6R15 is running perfectly well, it gains a little during the day on my wrist and loses a little overnight on my desk. It's now about +3s total after 3 days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ls1mtz (Oct 30, 2015)

My first post and my first Seiko watch. Of course I had to do some minor modding already.


----------



## Aquatap (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi Ls1mtz, mine says hello


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm waiting for this skx171 dial. Can't wait! 


Aquatap said:


> Hi Ls1mtz, mine says hello


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

my beater 
007J
Arabic day wheel
superdome
big # / big pip insert
triple grip
6r15
sarb059 crown
new version oyster
albacore handset 
Seiko clasp


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

Aquatap said:


> Hi Ls1mtz, mine says hello


Looks amazing ! Where did u get that dial? Could you elaborate what you moded?


----------



## tomikoran2 (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## BB-SF (Nov 8, 2009)

ok skx011j with hacking ne15 movment on a Breilting strap/deployant crashing your 007&009 party...


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

BB-SF said:


> ok skx011j with hacking ne15 movment on a Breilting strap/deployant crashing your 007&009 party...


May I ask where you got the strap and rough cost?


----------



## hertz3333 (Oct 6, 2015)

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

Today I throw on the good ol black leather jacket, and must say that the SKX007 looks even more badass with it..enjoying it till my Blumo arrives! The SKX will be my daily watch and the sumo more of a dressy diver..


----------



## BB-SF (Nov 8, 2009)

Shockwave said:


> May I ask where you got the strap and rough cost?


It came off a Breitling Super Ocean 44 I have. Google Breitling 20mm deployment with 22mm rubber strap and stuff will come up. I think stand alone they are not cheap. I bought the watch a few years back. Too big and flashy for me so it stays off wrist a most of the time.


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattmatt300 (Jun 29, 2012)

My 007. I'd been planning on selling her but after wearing today I'm having second thoughts.


----------



## Inkahalo (May 9, 2014)

faustoklaere said:


> Today I throw on the good ol black leather jacket, and must say that the SKX007 looks even more badass with it..enjoying it till my Blumo arrives! The SKX will be my daily watch and the sumo more of a dressy diver..


Looks Awesome!!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## pacorolex (Oct 27, 2013)

mattmatt300 said:


> My 007. I'd been planning on selling her but after wearing today I'm having second thoughts.


Don't.... You'll regret it

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

pacorolex said:


> Don't.... You'll regret it
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


I can second that. I sold mine in September and 2 months later bought another one. I missed my old one so much I thought about contacting the buyer to see about buying it back.


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

Shockwave said:


> pacorolex said:
> 
> 
> > Don't.... You'll regret it
> ...


With the rumors about the SKX being discountinued I wouldn't do that! You never know if when you want again another one would be too late! I am thinking of purchasing another one just to keep it mint in box just in case!


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

hertz3333 said:


> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Did you relume your dial?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hertz3333 (Oct 6, 2015)

deluded said:


> Did you relume your dial?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope. Original dial. It's a rather new watch.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

hertz3333 said:


> Nope. Original dial. It's a rather new watch.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Oh... Hmm... Strange, the lume looks blue.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

deluded said:


> Oh... Hmm... Strange, the lume looks blue.


Ya I see several pictures pop up now and then that look like they have blue loom...makes me jealous.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## hertz3333 (Oct 6, 2015)

deluded said:


> Oh... Hmm... Strange, the lume looks blue.


Might be because of the blue AR domed crystal.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

Even the pip looks blue...either way it's a great shot!

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Just wrong white balance, my photos are usually with blueish lume too, but in reality it's 100% green. Nowhere near the blue BGW9.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Ls1mtz (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

I just got a double domed sapphire from Crystaltimes and I'll post pics later.
By the way, what range of power reserve are you guys getting. I recently wore my 007J for a week, and at the end of that time when I put it down it didn't make 30 hours!


----------



## Aquatap (Apr 20, 2012)

faustoklaere said:


> Looks amazing ! Where did u get that dial? Could you elaborate what you moded?


Hi faustoklaere,

Thank you ! The base is a skx171. I swap the bezel for an skx007 one. That's all .

Oh yes, the strap is a Bonetto Cinturini which is a very confy copy of the z22 seiko flat vent.

Rob at monster watch install me a superb flat sapphire crystal with blue AR.

Ciao
Aquatap


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

Aquatap said:


> faustoklaere said:
> 
> 
> > Looks amazing ! Where did u get that dial? Could you elaborate what you moded?
> ...


Stunning timepiece! Could you share with us interested in starting modding, how much approximately did you invest to these moddings? To get an idea of how much of a budget it would take to get something like yours?


----------



## Aquatap (Apr 20, 2012)

faustoklaere said:


> Stunning timepiece! Could you share with us interested in starting modding, how much approximately did you invest to these moddings? To get an idea of how much of a budget it would take to get something like yours?


As I have two left hands, Rob at monster watch did the installation of the sapphire. He also regulate the watch. I do not exactly remember the price. Maybe something around 40-50 USD ?

The strap is the Bonetto Cinturini 284, it could be found at some 25 USD. I had a spare complete skx007 bezel in my watch box spare parts....

But the problem seems to be the price getting up for the skx171 ....


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Rob Cox said:


> By the way, what range of power reserve are you guys getting. I recently wore my 007J for a week, and at the end of that time when I put it down it didn't make 30 hours!


My 009 ran a good 36-38 hours the last time I tested it.


----------



## cst (Mar 29, 2013)

My 007k normally goes for about 36 hours.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

A lot of people claim the crown on the SKX is at 4 o'clock. It's not, it's at 3:42.







(the slight misalignment is due to camera angle)

It's also quite misleading, the photos on here.. The size of the watch is not at all as big as it might look sometimes, so for reference;


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Also, total reflection is pretty cool.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## fofofomin (Dec 22, 2014)

atarione said:


> skx fans please help me decide is this NATO strap too much w/ the 009???
> 
> View attachment 6028673
> 
> ...


Yeah a little too matchy Imo.

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## fofofomin (Dec 22, 2014)

deluded said:


> I finally managed to collect my watches from my watchsmith.
> 
> I basically reversed all the mods I did on my SKX007 as I realised it looks really nice in its original form.
> 
> ...


Nice hands!

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Tickstart said:


> A lot of people claim the crown on the SKX is at 4 o'clock. It's not, it's at 3:42.
> View attachment 6097618
> 
> (the slight misalignment is due to camera angle)
> ...


The crown location varies based on misaligned chapter ring.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

I've been wearing this one for two days now.


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Rob Cox said:


> I just got a double domed sapphire from Crystaltimes and I'll post pics later.
> By the way, what range of power reserve are you guys getting. I recently wore my 007J for a week, and at the end of that time when I put it down it didn't make 30 hours!


You just need to use it for a full day to get it fully charged. Otherwise it won't give you good PR.

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

fofofomin said:


> Nice hands!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


Thanks! I'm really liking how it looks!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mike2zero (Apr 12, 2006)

*Here is mine on the stock OEM Jubilee...classic and tough....*


----------



## mike2zero (Apr 12, 2006)

*Love that second hand...well done!*

I wonder if that dial is avail with no date?


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

lorsban said:


> You just need to use it for a full day to get it fully charged. Otherwise it won't give you good PR.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


I get a day and a half - 36 hours or so.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Alden said:


> I've been wearing this one for two days now.


Three days in a row. I might wear this one all week.


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Highrise (Nov 19, 2015)

My modded SKX007. Couldn't bring myself to changing the dial, it just looks too good.


----------



## thedave (Aug 12, 2015)

On the new leather piece.










Made by chileconcarne on Etsy: https://www.etsy.com/shop/chileconcarne


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Highrise said:


> My modded SKX007. Couldn't bring myself to changing the dial, it just looks too good.
> 
> View attachment 6111994


Very nice sir! Very nice indeed


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## WRXtranceformed (Nov 16, 2014)

SKX and Magpul, a great combo


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

Iron, Lion, Zion.. Got new NATOs fresh from China.

(If they were any cheaper they'd be free..


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

hantms said:


> Iron, Lion, Zion.. Got new NATOs fresh from China.
> 
> (If they were any cheaper they'd be free..
> 
> View attachment 6128458


Link to site?

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

Acurry said:


> Link to site?
> 
> Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


This eBay store. $1.86 each.

items in store on eBay!


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

hantms said:


> This eBay store. $1.86 each.


Thanks hantms!

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

hantms said:


> Iron, Lion, Zion.. Got new NATOs fresh from China.
> 
> (If they were any cheaper they'd be free..
> 
> View attachment 6128458


Ethiopian flag NATO, cool


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## boz80 (May 23, 2015)

Hello everyone! First post and first mod: SKX007 + NH36 + SUMO hands =


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

My 009 in line for early black Friday sales.









Sent from my OnePlus One using Tapatalk


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Wearing my 007 today! It's been on my wrist since I got it back from my watchsmith.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alis66 (Nov 28, 2014)

First post! All stock and new. Runs 7.5 seconds fast per day after quick regulation.


----------



## Reverting (Jan 12, 2014)

;-)


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

Reverting said:


> ;-)
> View attachment 6141450


Gotta ask, which one do you like best?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## Reverting (Jan 12, 2014)

TgeekB said:


> Gotta ask, which one do you like best?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 seiko...

Tapatalk-kal küldve az én C6603-el


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 10, 2008)

7548-700B


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

SKX399


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

New in today. Was able to examine a few at the dealers - he had six in stock.

The third one I tried had a bezel action and dial alignment I was happy with so I took it home.

Must look through my straps to find a NATO or mesh to suit - it's not staying on the standard rubber:


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## thedave (Aug 12, 2015)

spdu4ia said:


> View attachment 6160298


Love those hands! Are they the only mod?


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

Yep why mess with almost perfection ;-)


----------



## Lavie (May 1, 2014)




----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

I would love one of those razor bracelets. Such a shame they don't produce them any more.


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

spdu4ia said:


> View attachment 6160298


Nice 007 - And crazy cool ink.


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

N.O.S. SKX171 gate-crashing the party


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

Anyone know where to get curved end rubber strap suitable for skx007?


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

ebenke said:


> Nice 007 - And crazy cool ink.


Thanks and thanks


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

yvliew said:


> Anyone know where to get curved end rubber strap suitable for skx007?


I got mine from the classifieds here . Same guy that sells them on eBay I believe


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

yvliew said:


> Anyone know where to get curved end rubber strap suitable for skx007?


Mine was "HQ 22mm Black Smooth Curved Rubber Strap Camouflage Fit Ice Watch Band O Seiko" from this ebay seller called "q10116".

Fits pretty well, but I prefer my watches on leather usually.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

spdu4ia said:


> Yep why mess with almost perfection ;-)


Mine says hi!


----------



## thedave (Aug 12, 2015)

deluded said:


> Mine says hi!


Love that strap, especially with the deployment clasp. Mind sharing where I could pick one up?


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

thedave said:


> Love that strap, especially with the deployment clasp. Mind sharing where I could pick one up?


Thanks!

It's a 22mm curved end strap from Christopher Ward with their Bader deployment.

I've been thinking of getting another one but their prices have gone up and these weren't cheap to begin with so I'm quite hesitant.


----------



## dx315 (Apr 4, 2015)

humphrj said:


> I would love one of those razor bracelets. Such a shame they don't produce them any more.


I sent Strapcode an email last month and this was their response.

In fact we are re-producing Razor bracelets for the SKX007. But currently is unavailable on stock. It may be available in coming months.
Please feel free to let us know if you need any further assist.

Wish you have a nice day!

Kind Regards,
Jeffrey Y.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeru (Jul 11, 2011)

*SKX013*



SKX013 on a black and grey SPECTRE NATO with black Lego cufflink


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

*Re: SKX013*

skx009


----------



## ELCID86 (Jun 27, 2015)

^love that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eep02b (Oct 28, 2014)

009 on a Tangchoy super jubilee bracelet with SEL. I think the 009 on the jubilee is perfect, but can't wait for my 007 to get here so I can make a couple minor mods to that one and keep this one stock.









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## ELCID86 (Jun 27, 2015)

deluded said:


> Thanks!
> 
> It's a 22mm curved end strap from Christopher Ward with their Bader deployment.
> 
> I've been thinking of getting another one but their prices have gone up and these weren't cheap to begin with so I'm quite hesitant.


They just had this one one sale for $30US last week. Missed it. :-(

Well maybe it's not the same one as this one has green below the holes. http://www.christopherward.com/autumn-event/mens-straps/c70sxbrgt.html


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

ELCID86 said:


> They just had this one one sale for $30US last week. Missed it. :-(
> 
> Well maybe it's not the same one as this one has green below the holes. http://www.christopherward.com/autumn-event/mens-straps/c70sxbrgt.html


Really?! Darn!

I just ordered the one you posted, thanks for sharing! There's a slight difference though, apart from the green colour. This one uses the normal butterfly deployment instead of the Bader one. But I think it'll be good enough. Or I could try to swap my clasps if necessary.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 10, 2008)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Simplicity









Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

Subtle mod. Skx171 dial on skx007 .


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

I simply can't believe it took me so long to fully appreciate the stock (almost) SKX007.

I keep catching myself glancing at my wrist even when I have no need for the time.

I've not felt like that for a long time.

My SKX007 was modded the first day I bought it and it went through many different iterations before I settled down on what I thought was perfect.

But there was this nagging doubt and eventually, as I frequented this thread more and more, I realised why.

The stock SKX007 is a very, very good-looking watch. (I'll stop at that or the list will be endless)


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

HeavyDuty_Ken said:


> I've been trying to decide which bezel insert I want to use on my 007, I think it's going to be this one!


... and that's exactly what I did!


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

I've got both


----------



## mdwilson (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi there,
I got it from a shop online that had left over NOS (new old stock) MKII parts. $65.00 for the dial and handset.


----------



## mdwilson (Jun 2, 2015)

Got it online at a shop that had some MKII NOS parts. $65.00 for the dial and handset


----------



## mdwilson (Jun 2, 2015)

SKX173 dial


----------



## mpreston (May 4, 2015)

Also posted in f71


----------



## mpreston (May 4, 2015)

HeavyDuty_Ken said:


> ... and that's exactly what I did!


Hey if anybody is interested in that bezel insert I have one that is available and I'll throw in the adhesive back from Dagz. Just pm me 
I hope this ok to post this?


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## ELCID86 (Jun 27, 2015)

deluded said:


> Really?! Darn!
> 
> I just ordered the one you posted, thanks for sharing! There's a slight difference though, apart from the green colour. This one uses the normal butterfly deployment instead of the Bader one. But I think it'll be good enough. Or I could try to swap my clasps if necessary.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Good grab. Let us know how you like it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

Anyone who modified their skx007 have extra hands to sell cheap? I kinda screw mine up a little  newbie here.. Thanks..


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Trying it out the 007 on a leather NATO:


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

I've shown off my navy blue SKX mod before, but I took some new photos today so I thought I'd share again


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Two brothers together (plus their cousin in the middle):


----------



## cst (Mar 29, 2013)

New orange Zulu on my SKX007

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bovinious (Mar 19, 2013)

i love that setup! which dial is this and how is the lume? i may just have to mod it this way.


----------



## cst (Mar 29, 2013)

Are you taking about my bovinious? As mine is stock, just the strap has been changed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bovinious (Mar 19, 2013)

cst said:


> Are you taking about my bovinious? As mine is stock, just the strap has been changed!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am new to Seiko's so thought it was modded somehow. Mine is a SKX011J so the face is orange, the orange strap would look killer on it. I might change it to a flieger style face though. Might just have to pick up another one because I can't decide....


----------



## Bassil (Dec 31, 2014)

Can someone tell me if I can rotate a Dagaz 4:00 dial so that my crown will be at 10:00 (watch on left wrist with crown also to the left) on my skx00X movement without modification to the dial feet???


----------



## ericlikeseatin (Nov 16, 2007)

My SKX013 came in the mail today. It's replacing an Orient Mako and I'm still getting used to the smaller size. It looks a bit different from most divers... a little old-fashioned because of its stature but I'm liking it so far.


----------



## stylus (Dec 4, 2015)

My pepsi on a mesh.


----------



## Eywleung (Sep 2, 2014)

My mod is finally completed:
- SKX007 as a base
- SKX173 dial
- Samurai hands
- Brushed stainless steel chapter ring
- Domed sapphire crystal
- Strapcode oyster bracelet


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Eywleung said:


> My mod is finally completed:
> - SKX007 as a base
> - SKX173 dial
> - Samurai hands
> ...


That looks really good!


----------



## Eywleung (Sep 2, 2014)

Eywleung said:


> My mod is finally completed:
> - SKX007 as a base
> - SKX173 dial
> - Samurai hands
> ...


Few more pictures with a proper camera.


----------



## gregington (Dec 2, 2015)

While on holidays, I bought an SKX007 on a solid oyster bracelet from Skywatches' retail store. The entire holiday with my family was my 40th birthday celebration, but I also bought this present for myself.

I haven't worn a watch for ages - it's my first automatic and my first watch in nearly 20 years. I've work it all week and love it so far.


----------



## thedave (Aug 12, 2015)

gregington said:


> While on holidays, I bought an SKX007 on a solid oyster bracelet from Skywatches' retail store. The entire holiday with my family was my 40th birthday celebration, but I also bought this present for myself.
> 
> I haven't worn a watch for ages - it's my first automatic and my first watch in nearly 20 years. I've work it all week and love it so far.


Happy Birthday


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX007 bro... SKX399 On Super Engineer


----------



## thorien (Jan 24, 2013)

Bought this one SKX009 (J) recently:










To keep my MOD company.


----------



## Leoty (Dec 5, 2015)

SKX is such a versatile piece!


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Alis66 (Nov 28, 2014)

Got mine on strapcode super oyster now.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Preaching to the choir here but I love mine as well. Thought about ordering a few other divers costing much more but this watch has saved me money because I just can't justify it. It is sensible, reliable, accurate, and looks good IMHO. Fits my life just fine. Some recent pics of my fine and versatile tool watch........

Sunday breakfast








A chilly afternoon








Bracelet
















Fun with my son
















Gym workout on NATO








Post lunch drive on black leather








TGIF on brown NATO
















Weekend fun
















Even the fish can't help but notice.








b-)​_


----------



## cst (Mar 29, 2013)

Some nice pics there Bevo! Which is your favourite strap?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

yvliew said:


> Subtle mod. Skx171 dial on skx007 .


 That's hot.


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Finally caved and got my 007. On a Strapcode Super Jubilee that came with the watch - not a bracelet guy but this one is very comfortable and gives it a certain retro appeal. Also seems to wear bigger on the bracelet which is what kept me from buying one previously - thought 42mm was too small on my 8" wrist. Can't imagine a better watch for the $110(used) I paid.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

cst said:


> Some nice pics there Bevo! Which is your favourite strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you cst. Truth be told I like the original rubber strap and the endmill bracelet. I like it quick and simple and the rubber strap and bracelet do both with ease.


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

They're awesome watches for the price and I think they're both well suited to NATO straps


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Just to experiment, I photoshopped my 009's face onto my Apple Watch. The markers and hands are one of the things I miss when I leave my 009 at home.


----------



## SunnyDaze (Feb 5, 2012)

A quick shot while waiting for dinner at Chick-Fil-A.


----------



## SonicD57 (Feb 2, 2015)

Brand new, bone stock 007-J... First day out. Took 'er shooting with me the day after thanksgiving. Enjoying!


----------



## fencing (Aug 24, 2014)

SonicD57 said:


> Brand new, bone stock 007-J... First day out. Took 'er shooting with me the day after thanksgiving. Enjoying!


Hot weapons!

Được gửi từ chiếc Vespa mang cỗ máy Acer !


----------



## seikos (Jul 1, 2011)

on president bracelet


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

Added yobokies chrome s1 second hand. Lume is very weak.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

Modded 007 on mesh for the evening. the time is wrong, it had stopped on date change so just running it to complete the cycle


----------



## Toffern (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Can the skx people please get a forum of their own? Seiko is more than just skx, get a bit of variation and lose the tunnel vision. 


Rolex Air king silver dial 14000
Ball EMII Diver & EMII Asian Aviator, 
Seiko 6139(B)-6002 Pogue vintage 1975
Seiko 4006-4080T Bellmatic 1975
Seiko 5606-8040 Lordmatic 1974
Seiko 6139-7100 White Helmet 1978
Seiko KS Vanac 5626-7180 1973 NOS
Seiko 5m62 0BS0 Kinetic Titanium


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

stonehead887 said:


> Modded 007 on mesh for the evening. the time is wrong, it had stopped on date change so just running it to complete the cycle


Where did you find the engraved bezel insert?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Btruijens said:


> Can the skx people please get a forum of their own? Seiko is more than just skx, get a bit of variation and lose the tunnel vision.


...

this is an SKX _thread_. the thread is specifically about the SKX? why would you come into it just to complain about it? =)


----------



## plazzi (Nov 20, 2011)

Maybe he's lost 
Anyway mine 009


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

HeavyDuty_Ken said:


> Where did you find the engraved bezel insert?


I got the insert from Yobokies as well as the coin edge bezel


----------



## ELCID86 (Jun 27, 2015)

Btruijens said:


> Can the skx people please get a forum of their own? Seiko is more than just skx, get a bit of variation and lose the tunnel vision.
> 
> Rolex Air king silver dial 14000
> Ball EMII Diver & EMII Asian Aviator,
> ...


Read the title? #dunno

Tumbs, fone, TaT. ;-)


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

timetellinnoob said:


> ...
> 
> this is an SKX _thread_. the thread is specifically about the SKX? why would you come into it just to complain about it? =)


Well exactly because there is more than one skx related thread. It is like the skx zombies butt in and devour any thread 

Rolex Air king silver dial 14000
Ball EMII Diver & EMII Asian Aviator, 
Seiko 6139(B)-6002 Pogue vintage 1975
Seiko 4006-4080T Bellmatic 1975
Seiko 5606-8040 Lordmatic 1974
Seiko 6139-7100 White Helmet 1978
Seiko KS Vanac 5626-7180 1973 NOS
Seiko 5m62 0BS0 Kinetic Titanium


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

ELCID86 said:


> Read the title? #dunno
> 
> Tumbs, fone, TaT. ;-)


There is more than one skx related thread...

Rolex Air king silver dial 14000
Ball EMII Diver & EMII Asian Aviator, 
Seiko 6139(B)-6002 Pogue vintage 1975
Seiko 4006-4080T Bellmatic 1975
Seiko 5606-8040 Lordmatic 1974
Seiko 6139-7100 White Helmet 1978
Seiko KS Vanac 5626-7180 1973 NOS
Seiko 5m62 0BS0 Kinetic Titanium


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Btruijens said:


> Well exactly because there is more than one skx related thread. It is like the skx zombies butt in and devour any thread
> 
> Rolex Air king silver dial 14000
> Ball EMII Diver & EMII Asian Aviator,
> ...


Are the other threads you mention, titled 'show off your skx007/009s' ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)




----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Btruijens said:


> There is more than one skx related thread...
> 
> Think you took a wrong turn somewhere!! This thread is all about the zombie SKX....maybe you should head over to the sub thread on the Rolex forum and complain that there are too many as well!!
> 
> Some zombies for ya!


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

stonehead887 said:


> I got the insert from Yobokies as well as the coin edge bezel


Thank you! Do you think the insert will work with the stock bezel, or is it sized differently? I've never handled one of his coin-edged bezels.


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

HeavyDuty_Ken said:


> Thank you! Do you think the insert will work with the stock bezel, or is it sized differently? I've never handled one of his coin-edged bezels.


I believe it is designed to fit stock bezel. You will need to fix the bezel in place with adhesive. I bought the specially design adhesive discs from Dagaz and they worked perfectly


----------



## Vandrew (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi, what brand strap is that?



ChiefJr said:


>


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

stonehead887 said:


> I believe it is designed to fit stock bezel. You will need to fix the bezel in place with adhesive. I bought the specially design adhesive discs from Dagaz and they worked perfectly


Thank you - I like the look of your engraved insert better than the flat printed one I used on mine:


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Enjoying a Goodwood (previously Bluegrass Brewing Company) Bourbon Stout in Louisville. Heading home in the morning.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Btruijens said:


> Can the skx people please get a forum of their own? Seiko is more than just skx, get a bit of variation and lose the tunnel vision.


ROFLMAO you're funny


----------



## 1434 (Mar 10, 2014)

I quite like that...


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

HeavyDuty_Ken said:


> Thank you! Do you think the insert will work with the stock bezel, or is it sized differently? I've never handled one of his coin-edged bezels.


The Yobokies Big# and Small# Engraved Bezel Insert will fit both the Seiko SKX 007/009 Bezel and Yobokies Coin-Edge with 'Clicks' Bezel.

Hint: When installing the bezel insert to the bezel, install the bezel on your watch first. I like to apply a liberal amount of rubber/contact cement to the bezel surface with a wooden toothpick. Let the cement dry a little to get tacky. Carefully place the bezel insert on the bezel, aligning it correctly with the dial markers of your watch. Remove any excess cement that oozes out. Allow the cement to cure overnight. Enjoy.


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

stonehead887 said:


> I believe it is designed to fit stock bezel. You will need to fix the bezel in place with adhesive. I bought the specially design adhesive discs from Dagaz and they worked perfectly


Thanks - I just ordered one from Harold. I already have Dagaz adhesive discs so I should be good to go!


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Vandrew said:


> Hi, what brand strap is that?


Gas Gas Bones


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Btruijens said:


> Can the skx people please get a forum of their own? Seiko is more than just skx, get a bit of variation and lose the tunnel vision.


What? Seiko makes other styles of watches? The Hell you say!


----------



## hertz3333 (Oct 6, 2015)

Modded 007.
. Dagaz sword hands with orange minute hand and superluminova c3.
. Crystal times domed crystal with blue AR. 
Dagaz orange striper 3 rings zulu. 
Unfortunately my watchmaker wasn't confident enough to install the stainless steel chapter ring. No matter how hard I've tried to convince him. Oh well, still came out pretty nice imho.



















Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

The operation was a success....


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 10, 2008)

7548 SQ


----------



## eep02b (Oct 28, 2014)

Finally got this new to me 007 in. I've got some mods already waiting on it, so hopefully it will look better by the end of the week. 









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## wagenx (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: SKX013*

I just did the boiled strap technique to make this Gecko strap more rounded, worked perfectly. The extra strap stays curved so I don't even have to trim it, what a great suggestion.


----------



## sagitanic (Nov 29, 2014)

New straps. 009 is a bit hard to match straps with, but these look very good on the watch.
















Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## lawrence1972sg (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: SKX013*








Well worn SKX009 boy size. I have been having this daily beater for almost 20 years now. Amazingly reliable.


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: SKX013*

Split NATO


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

009 on super engineer 2


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

On Phoenix Admiralty Grey today


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

On a Hadley Roma 854.


----------



## cst (Mar 29, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

It's cold round the arctic circle..


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Tickstart said:


> It's cold round the arctic circle..
> View attachment 6297514


UGH.. I have Raynaud's syndrome and just thinking about how cold it is to do that makes my hands hurt...

I live in SoCal and my feet are numb right now in the house ....I had frostbite on the tip of my left index finger a long time ago... and hurts like a bast*rd whenever it is even chilly. None shall ever find me near the arctic circle...


----------



## lawrence1972sg (Mar 2, 2008)

Tickstart said:


> It's cold round the arctic circle..
> View attachment 6297514


Wow, Seiko in Arctic circle!


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

On Isofrane


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

atarione said:


> UGH.. I have Raynaud's syndrome and just thinking about how cold it is to do that makes my hands hurt...
> 
> I live in SoCal and my feet are numb right now in the house ....I had frostbite on the tip of my left index finger a long time ago... and hurts like a bast*rd whenever it is even chilly. None shall ever find me near the arctic circle...


Man that's rough. Yeah it's not for everybody, neither me nor my seiko has seen the sun in a month or so, so make sure you enjoy it for both of us!


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## JazzMason (May 28, 2015)

Bone stock SKX is ready for the rain.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Not much use of a diver when the lake is frozen solid D:


----------



## matthiashk (Nov 15, 2015)

My first diver's watch. I wasn't into this style of watch until I got mesmerized by all the nice pics in this thread. Just a great watch all around, great value.


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

399


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

mysiak said:


> 399
> View attachment 6337354


Jealous.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

eep02b said:


> Finally got this new to me 007 in. I've got some mods already waiting on it, so hopefully it will look better by the end of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great on that NATO to me.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

Alden said:


> Looks great on that NATO to me.


Agreed!

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## eep02b (Oct 28, 2014)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Agreed!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk





Alden said:


> Looks great on that NATO to me.


Here's the updated pic. Murphy bezel plus sapphire crystal, on the same NATO. It looks awesome, but I'm gonna have to take it apart as I have to send it back due to issues with the movement. 😟 

















Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

SKX403 mid size Bondish Titanium goodness

























Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Tinkered with mine and have the accuracy down to -1/day. 
Took about a week of pushing the lever and a couple "I think it moved" adjustments.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Just taking a break from Christmas delivering. I wonder if I've delivered any watches today.

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

Did I see lug hole??



humphrj said:


> Just taking a break from Christmas delivering. I wonder if I've delivered any watches today.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

yvliew said:


> Did I see lug hole??


You have eagle eyes. 

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

how did you drill the lugs?


----------



## Boner (Oct 6, 2015)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> how did you drill the lugs?


Considering that he's in the U.K., I bet he had it done here:
http://www.thetigeruk.com/lugs.html


----------



## jofro (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Shockwave said:


> Tinkered with mine and have the accuracy down to -1/day.
> Took about a week of pushing the lever and a couple "I think it moved" adjustments.
> 
> Merry Christmas.
> ...


I did the same with My OM and 009. OM is about a second off and the 009 is 6-7 seconds fast.

Having regulated both myself, I have grown more attached.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Gerrard (Dec 9, 2015)

thedave said:


> Love that strap, especially with the deployment clasp. Mind sharing where I could pick one up?


Now that is pretty.

Also any idea how to acquire the display case for the back?


----------



## Michael Gerrard (Dec 9, 2015)

deluded said:


> Mine says hi!


Apologies, the display case/window above I mean! Any idea where to purchase?


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Nope. Did it myself. Got some task specific tooling engineered and did it last weekend. Quite pleased with the result and hit the centre of springbar recess. 1mm diameter hole going into the 1.2mm springbar recess. 
Makes it sooo much easier to change straps.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

007


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Michael Gerrard said:


> Apologies, the display case/window above I mean! Any idea where to purchase?


Ah, I bought mine from Dagaz.

http://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/106392

Hope that helps!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Gerrard (Dec 9, 2015)

deluded said:


> Ah, I bought mine from Dagaz.
> 
> http://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/106392
> 
> ...


Thank you very much.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Michael Gerrard said:


> Thank you very much.


Don't mention it!


----------



## Squiddo (Mar 2, 2009)

Love these watches SO


----------



## Doug507 (Dec 3, 2006)

Here's my old, beaten, high mileage 007. It's not pretty anymore but it has taken everything I've thrown at it for over a decade.


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Doug507 said:


> Here's my old, beaten, high mileage 007. It's not pretty anymore but it has taken everything I've thrown at it for over a decade.


The patina looks great to me!


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Same watch, orange zulu today.

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

The family is growing (009, 007, 171)


----------



## LittleBob (Dec 20, 2015)

Well guys this is my first post on the site but after looking at all your beautiful watches I am very pleased to announce that my first 007 has been ordered and I can't wait to receive it.


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

LittleBob said:


> Well guys this is my first post on the site but after looking at all your beautiful watches I am very pleased to announce that my first 007 has been ordered and I can't wait to receive it.


Excellent choice! Many more will follow.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

LittleBob said:


> Well guys this is my first post on the site but after looking at all your beautiful watches I am very pleased to announce that my first 007 has been ordered and I can't wait to receive it.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Squiddo (Mar 2, 2009)

midshipman01 said:


> Barely recognizable, but a 007 nontheless! Flieger dial, black chapter ring, new hands, white nato, and sapphire.


Wow nice indeed


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Isofrane today

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

My 007 and 009. Both on the StapCode bracelets.

i








I like them as much as some of the other waches I've gotten in the past 2 years that I spent more cash on.

But, I like all of them.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

rdwatch said:


> My 007 and 009. Both on the StapCode bracelets.
> 
> i
> View attachment 6390225
> ...


The Casio looks great on the jubilee bracelet. Is that the stock jubilee from the SKX007? I might have to copy it.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Greetings

















Cheers and Happy Holidays everyone
b-)​_


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Leather zulu today

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Greetings


























Peace on Earth
b-)​_


----------



## onomato (Feb 6, 2014)

My skx007's final form, I hope


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

This thread is making me want to get an 009 and put it on a buttery brown strap.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

BevoWatch said:


> _Greetings
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the strap, but I want it on an 009. Beautiful.


----------



## New_World (Nov 5, 2012)

Love the pics guys. 
I need to post some pics of mine. 
It's stock but its just a great watch without mods!


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

matthiashk said:


> View attachment 6321666
> 
> 
> My first diver's watch. I wasn't into this style of watch until I got mesmerized by all the nice pics in this thread. Just a great watch all around, great value.


Very nice. Enjoy!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

Anonymous bead blast!


----------



## JAndrewC (Jan 9, 2015)

My little zombie


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

Acurry said:


> The Casio looks great on the jubilee bracelet. Is that the stock jubilee from the SKX007? I might have to copy it.
> 
> Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


Yes, a stock Seiko Jubilee that came on the 007. Kinda funny, I had read that the stock Jubillee was "flimsy" feeling so I went ahead and ordered the Strapcode for it, as I did like the Strapcode Oyster I had put on my 009. Well, after putting it on the Casio, I actually like it quite a bit. I had another stock Seiko Jubillee a friend gave me, and put that on a new Orient Mako I got new for $89 and it actually fit the lugs perfectly, just had to bend the back tabs inward a bit on that one. Oh, and I have seen new Seiko Jubilees on the net for $29, what I would consider a decent price for them. I did debadge them also.

Couple pics of them -


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

Just got a 009 on rubber, but I am considering getting the jubillee bracelet for the watch as well. Is there aftermarket solid end links that fit the original bracelet? 

Enviado de meu GT-I9505 usando Tapatalk


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

Dopamina said:


> Just got a 009 on rubber, but I am considering getting the jubillee bracelet for the watch as well. Is there aftermarket solid end links that fit the original bracelet?
> 
> Enviado de meu GT-I9505 usando Tapatalk


I've not been able to find any contoured solid end links that fit the *original* bracelet, but Strapcode makes the SuperJubilee with solid fitted end links, and the center links are solid machined also, unlike the stock Seiko Jubilee. For $55 or so, a great bracelet for the price that adds that additional "heft" on the bracelet side of things to offset the watch case itself.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Titanium SKX

























Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

My new skx009 seemed to have the famous misaligned chapter ring. Every single mark seemed 1.5 degree to the left. I've read about this before, but I did not think that was going to annoy me, but boy it does. Then, I not
iced that is not the chapter ring but the bezel. I rotated it half click and everything came to alignment. Has anybody seem that before? 

Enviado de meu GT-I9505 usando Tapatalk


----------



## bamaster (Jan 18, 2015)

Pachoe said:


> Titanium SKX


Are all titanium skx's matte like that? I like that!


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Dopamina said:


> My new skx009 seemed to have the famous misaligned chapter ring. Every single mark seemed 1.5 degree to the left. I've read about this before, but I did not think that was going to annoy me, but boy it does. Then, I not
> iced that is not the chapter ring but the bezel. I rotated it half click and everything came to alignment. Has anybody seem that before?
> 
> Enviado de meu GT-I9505 usando Tapatalk


Mine is like that. It s pretty common among these watches. If you do a search you will find numerous threads on it. 
You can always return it and hope for a better one. I decided to keep mine because the actual chapter ring lined up okay.


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

Shockwave said:


> Mine is like that. It s pretty common among these watches. If you do a search you will find numerous threads on it.
> You can always return it and hope for a better one. I decided to keep mine because the actual chapter ring lined up okay.


Thanks, I am keeping mine as well.

Enviado de meu GT-I9505 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Custom (Apr 16, 2012)

My new-to-me SKX007J on Strapcode Super Oyster.

Very happy with it so far!


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

humphrj said:


> Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


Preparing for a holiday in NZ or Australia? ;-)


----------



## LittleBob (Dec 20, 2015)

It's not the greatest picture ever, just a phone pic, but my SKX came in the mail today, absolutely love it... Put the NATO strap on right away, it's my first NATO and so far I really like it, it's very comfortable to wear.


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

LittleBob said:


> It's not the greatest picture ever, just a phone pic, but my SKX came in the mail today, absolutely love it... Put the NATO strap on right away, it's my first NATO and so far I really like it, it's very comfortable to wear.


Enjoy your new watch. 
007/009's I think are well suited to NATO straps.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

From yesterday...


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

SKX Enhanced by Artifice Horoworks
- Seiko Instruments NH36A movement 
- Yobokies clicking coin-edge bezel
- Double-dome sapphire crystal w/inner AR coating
- Seiko Stargate II dial
- Seiko Sea Urchin Hr. & Min. hands
- Seiko SARB059 signed "S" crown
- Strapcode Super Oyster bracelet, 22mm-18mm taper w/engraved ratcheting dive clasp
- Custom engraved case-back w/updated specs


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Now, that is AWESOME!!!!!!! Love it!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Nice Lume Shot !

EBenke


----------



## DainiFan (Dec 25, 2015)

For my first post, I guess I'll contribute here:

Artifice Horoworks SKX Enhanced
- Strapcode Super Oyster bracelet
- NE15B/6R15C movement upgrade
- Sapphire crystal with inner AR coating
- Corrected chapter ring and bezel alignment


----------



## simonf7 (Oct 15, 2015)

My new SKX007 on Christmas day, just been for a swim.


----------



## Custom (Apr 16, 2012)

Had it less then a week and I'm rather amazed at how it feels but especially thrilled with its accuracy. I'm at approx +4 over 24 hours. Remarkable!










Merry Christmas!


----------



## sonic2911 (Sep 15, 2014)

Mery Christmas 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Custom said:


> Had it less then a week and I'm rather amazed at how it feels but especially thrilled with its accuracy. I'm at approx +4 over 24 hours. Remarkable!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great watch and scissors/shears. Have both the same.


----------



## fencing (Aug 24, 2014)

rdwatch said:


> My 007 and 009. Both on the StapCode bracelets.
> 
> i
> View attachment 6390225
> ...


You're a nice collector!

Gửi từ B1-730HD của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

My favorite


----------



## veentoo (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## mrbrianchu (Dec 18, 2015)

Modded 009 - with a Dagaz black 12 hour bezel and a black NATO.








Absolutely love this watch - changing the bezel has deterred me from buying a Rolex GMT!
Love love love!


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Rod_H (Apr 14, 2014)

My SKX009 
Christmas present 
On a new nato strap


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

Modified


----------



## gregington (Dec 2, 2015)

My 007 says hi to those freezing in the Northern hemisphere, from the beach in Lancelin, Western Australia.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

How hard would it be to find a nice lumed bezel insert please? 
Looked up dagaz but no lumed insert... 

Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

In the meantime I've ordered this









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

alex79 said:


> How hard would it be to find a nice lumed bezel insert please?
> Looked up dagaz but no lumed insert...
> 
> Thanks
> ...


I think yobokies has some.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

deluded said:


> I think yobokies has some.


Some old threads yes (2013) , but he seems not reachable for a while already.


----------



## Michaeljohnr (Nov 27, 2015)

Why not....Here is my 007 on a Crown and Buckle NATO. Maybe I'll throw up one of the 009 later today.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Some old threads yes (2013) , but he seems not reachable for a while already.


PMed you his email address. I just bought an item from him a month or two ago so he's still very much in the business.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Michaeljohnr (Nov 27, 2015)

Why not....Here is my 007 on a Crown and Buckle NATO. Maybe I'll throw up one of the 009 later today.

View attachment 6448977


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

gregington said:


> My 007 says hi to those freezing in the Northern hemisphere, from the beach in Lancelin, Western Australia.


Don't rub it in mate!


----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

SKX007 on new Phoenix NATO


----------



## simonf7 (Oct 15, 2015)

Put my SKX007 on its strapcode super oyster yesterday. Glad I picked up a springbar removal tool as installing the springbar was a two man job.


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

My 009 modded by Yobokies.


----------



## gregington (Dec 2, 2015)

Rob Cox said:


> Don't rub it in mate!


It's not all perfect over here. It hit 41°C (105.8F) today; a little too hot for me!


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

gregington said:


> It's not all perfect over here. It hit 41°C (105.8F) today; a little too hot for me!


So come to Sydney, 18°C tonight lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Had ordered =)









On isofrane will be darn cool!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Loving it =)

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## marcopolo05 (Jun 15, 2015)

alex79 said:


> Loving it =)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Modded Tuna or Skx ?

I really dig the look !

Envoyé de mon LG-H815 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX007 "Doxa Ceramica Shark" Mod


----------



## pacorolex (Oct 27, 2013)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## hertz3333 (Oct 6, 2015)

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## gregington (Dec 2, 2015)

I got a couple of NATOs to see if I like the style; a basic black and a back with blue stripes. So far, I love them and I'll wear them for the summer and switch back to the bracelet for winter.
















The obligatory wrist shot.


----------



## Led Pencil (Jul 11, 2015)

Whoa!!! Busted seals? Surreal how the water and the super luminova are smearing the indices. What's the current state of this watch now? Still have it? Take another after pic and post it.QUOTE=ianc666;2272644]







[/QUOTE]


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Led Pencil said:


> Whoa!!! Busted seals? Surreal how the water and the super luminova are smearing the indices. What's the current state of this watch now? Still have it? Take another after pic and post it.


Been partying tonight? 

Looks like water on the outside.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks Bud - its just an skx on isofrane with a dragon shroud on the case .
Am waiting a new insert to finalise tis minor mod


marcopolo05 said:


> Modded Tuna or Skx ?
> 
> I really dig the look !
> 
> Envoyé de mon LG-H815 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

alex79 said:


> Some old threads yes (2013) , but he seems not reachable for a while already.


Just email him, he is around. I just ordered something from him two days ago.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

anyone put one of the dragon shrouds on a cerakoted skx?? if so pics... / would the clip on shroud hurt the cerakote?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Led Pencil (Jul 11, 2015)

LOLs I noticed it as I took a closer look. hahahah It was a quick glance but now I know...and nope didn't get a chance to mess with that ooooh weee sticky!!!

-Led Pencil

Happy New Years



BarracksSi said:


> Been partying tonight?
> 
> Looks like water on the outside.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

atarione said:


> anyone put one of the dragon shrouds on a cerakoted skx?? if so pics... / would the clip on shroud hurt the cerakote?


From what I've read online (aka FWIW), cerakote is very durable, so as long as you're not taking the shroud on and off on a regular basis, I doubt it will damage the coating.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Ditto, once the shroud is on it kinds of protect the case imo. Yet if you like it you keep it on, if you don't just take it off... 









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## mrbrianchu (Dec 18, 2015)

Updated - James Bond strap on the 00Spectre








Happy new year all!


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Father / son divers...


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

Waiting for lunch today...


----------



## eep02b (Oct 28, 2014)

Just doing a bit of grilling today!! 








Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## New_World (Nov 5, 2012)

On sc super jubilee


----------



## brahman (Nov 19, 2015)

SKX007K on a Strapcode super oyster with MM300 clasp.









Marine Master clasp.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

My 009 w/ my SRP637 and Purple 7002


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Wheeeee (Apr 17, 2014)

Got mine recently.


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

Boring at home...


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

Back on to a new Nato.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Out and about on a beautiful warm SoCal day...


----------



## nuovorecord (Nov 27, 2007)

Took mine out for a walk in the snow this afternoon.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

nuovorecord said:


> Took mine out for a walk in the snow this afternoon.


was it able to keep up in the snow like that?


----------



## nuovorecord (Nov 27, 2007)

atarione said:


> was it able to keep up in the snow like that?


No. I had to carry it on my wrist practically the whole way. ;-)


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

A new NATO on my Pepsi.


----------



## gregington (Dec 2, 2015)

OkiFrog said:


> A new NATO on my Pepsi.


That looks like an old NATO to me


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

after a hella long wait my first three NATO's arrived


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## luth_ukail (Jun 23, 2014)

that SKX009. WOW


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Modded SKX007 + Maker's Mark on the rocks









Sent from my magic brick


----------



## Custom (Apr 16, 2012)

Modded Seiko 7002 on Khaki NATO.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

This is supposed to be my mod watch. I'm having a hard time getting to the point to take her apart to put her back together again. She's just too pretty!!


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Trying it on the original rubber while I wait for oyster in the mail.

Forming it in hot water makes world of difference.


----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

Where's the cheapest to get the 007k2? On amazon it's 209$. Is there any other stores that are trusted but cheaper? 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

So I had a little accident with my SKX007 BB mod. I was pressure testing it and the crystal popped off. While submerged. 

The crystal was an aftermarket bubble dome from Crystaltimes. Don't know if that had anything to do with it. At the same time I also pressure tested my SKX009 with the stock crystal (previously removed and re-installed by me) and that passed fine.

I expected to find water draining out of the movement but it was surprisingly dry. Obviously it did get some water as there's a bit of corrosion. The movement has stopped; probably the force of the pop damaged something.



















Oh well. No biggie. I have enough parts to make several new watches. I'll just pop a spare 4R36 in there.










I've become a little bored with the BB mod. Might change it to something else.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Hwkaholic said:


>


nice job capturing the blue dial. sometimes it's hard to convince people it's not black!


----------



## simonf7 (Oct 15, 2015)

My SKX007 taking a dip in Wineglass Bay Tasmania.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Emrejagger said:


> Where's the cheapest to get the 007k2? On amazon it's 209$. Is there any other stores that are trusted but cheaper?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


Try Seiko3s on rakuten. They are consistently cheaper for the 007/009s

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

simonf7 said:


> View attachment 6561730
> 
> 
> My SKX007 taking a dip in Wineglass Bay Tasmania.


The water in Tassie would be freezing?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

joey79 said:


> Try Seiko3s on rakuten. They are consistently cheaper for the 007/009s
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't find Seiko3s on rakuten..:s no matches been found. Am I doing something wrong? HALP!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Emrejagger said:


> Can't find Seiko3s on rakuten..:s no matches been found. Am I doing something wrong? HALP!
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


Try this link

http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/seiko3s/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

joey79 said:


> Try this link
> 
> http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/seiko3s/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the link. I'm not familiar with rakuten. I think that store isn't selling an skx at all. Thanks though ! I'll have to figure something out though before this beauty will never make it in my collection. I refuse to pay 300+ euros for its k model at the local stores here. Ugh such such a pain 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Emrejagger said:


> Thanks for the link. I'm not familiar with rakuten. I think that store isn't selling an skx at all. Thanks though ! I'll have to figure something out though before this beauty will never make it in my collection. I refuse to pay 300+ euros for its k model at the local stores here. Ugh such such a pain
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


They may have sold out. Seiko3s store is mentioned a fair on this forum.

There is a store on global rakuten currently selling at $244

http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/eagleeyeshopping/item/mirai1-7910/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Venom (Apr 28, 2010)

My self modded 009 with Yobokies hands, AR double dome sapphire and waterproof composite strap from Infantry


----------



## simonf7 (Oct 15, 2015)

joey79 said:


> The water in Tassie would be freezing?


Was surprisingly warm (for Tassie), didn't even need a wetsuit.


----------



## Wheeeee (Apr 17, 2014)

009 with leather zulu strap from infantry.


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Cold today...


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Emrejagger said:


> Thanks for the link. I'm not familiar with rakuten. I think that store isn't selling an skx at all. Thanks though ! I'll have to figure something out though before this beauty will never make it in my collection. I refuse to pay 300+ euros for its k model at the local stores here. Ugh such such a pain
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


The strange thing about Seiko 3s is if you search for SKX you won't find anything but if you follow a link they're there. I have these links saved 

SKX007 on rubber $137.89

SKX007 on jubilee $144.58

SKX009 on rubber $129.52

SKX009 on jubilee $136.21

007 currently sold out. 009 in stock. [Buy the 009, it's a better looking watch ;-)]

Another quirk about Rakuten or maybe it's Seiko 3s, sometimes it says they don't post to your country. Just proceed with the checkout anyway. A few days later you get a Paypal link, you pay and a few days after that the watch shows up |>.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

cpl said:


> The strange thing about Seiko 3s is if you search for SKX you won't find anything but if you follow a link they're there. I have these links saved
> 
> SKX007 on rubber $137.89
> 
> ...


Thanks for clearing that up.

I wish I had of gone through them a couple of years ago when the Aussie dollar was at parity with the US.

That is a great price and I agree, I love my 009.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Custom (Apr 16, 2012)

Going to Vegas in a couple weeks for a friends birthday so I put together a little care package. Custom small humidor/watch case for traveling. I used a Pelican 1170. The Zippo I have in there has a butane insert for optimal toasting/lighting and that way it won't leak the fuel into the enclosed case and infuse the cigars with it.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Custom said:


> Going to Vegas in a couple weeks for a friends birthday so I put together a little care package. Custom small humidor/watch case for traveling. I used a Pelican 1170. The Zippo I have in there has a butane insert for optimal toasting/lighting and that way it won't leak the fuel into the enclosed case and infuse the cigars with it.
> 
> View attachment 6573426
> 
> ...


Awesome goodies in your case 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

It was time to take these divers off the steel for a while. 
Hodinkee NATO for the Nassau and Cheapest NATO strap for the 009. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcopolo05 (Jun 15, 2015)

Oups something went wrong...

Corrected post a bit lower ! Sorry my bad.


----------



## thelmos (May 16, 2015)

contemplating to get a dome sapphire crystal for it!


----------



## marcopolo05 (Jun 15, 2015)

Emrejagger said:


> Thanks for the link. I'm not familiar with rakuten. I think that store isn't selling an skx at all. Thanks though ! I'll have to figure something out though before this beauty will never make it in my collection. I refuse to pay 300+ euros for its k model at the local stores here. Ugh such such a pain
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


Something went wrong in my previous post so I'll repost it 

Seeing your signature, I guess you must be from either the Netherlands or Belgium. You might therefore have a look at Robokies and Welkom bij Monsterwatches, Gek van Horloges!.

With Rakuten you'll have to pay taxes (no duties i think as it isn't a watch that crosses the duty limit) and will come out at more or less 190€.


----------



## frye60 (Nov 2, 2014)

So where can you get a J model of SKX007 these days and whats it like on a skinny wrist.

Thanks


----------



## Clockworkblueorange (Jun 12, 2014)

Here's mine.. got it yesterday from creationwatches . No taxes and 3 days delivery

Waiting for a hirsh mariner


----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

marcopolo05 said:


> Something went wrong in my previous post so I'll repost it
> 
> Seeing your signature, I guess you must be from either the Netherlands or Belgium. You might therefore have a look at Robokies and Welkom bij Monsterwatches, Gek van Horloges!.
> 
> With Rakuten you'll have to pay taxes (no duties i think as it isn't a watch that crosses the duty limit) and will come out at more or less 190€.


Thank you very much ! Ordered the skx007 with standard jubilee J version for 233.50€ much much cheaper than the stores which are selling the k version for 315€. Hopefully it's a trusted site. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


----------



## marcopolo05 (Jun 15, 2015)

Emrejagger said:


> Thank you very much ! Ordered the skx007 with standard jubilee J version for 233.50€ much much cheaper than the stores which are selling the k version for 315€. Hopefully it's a trusted site.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


I did some research because I'm hesitating between an skx and a sarb! Well more about which order to get them in. Apparently he is legit otherwise I would not have told you to get it there aha

Keep us up to date 

Envoyé de mon LG-H815 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

Custom said:


> Going to Vegas in a couple weeks for a friends birthday so I put together a little care package. Custom small humidor/watch case for traveling. I used a Pelican 1170. The Zippo I have in there has a butane insert for optimal toasting/lighting and that way it won't leak the fuel into the enclosed case and infuse the cigars with it.
> 
> View attachment 6573426
> 
> ...


That is a really neat idea. I have always liked the idea of a Peli case for watches but could not really get used to the idea of a large cade for the whole collection. this scratches the Peli itch and is a great travel kit. I might take the idea further to include cuff links and collar stiffers as a kit. Thanks for the idea!!


----------



## crispy12120 (Sep 23, 2015)

Here's my 009!









Bought from Skywatches, took 3 days to get from Singapore to NZ. I love it!


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Teaser pic of my mod in progress!!


----------



## Clockworkblueorange (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

On a two piece NATO


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

cairoanan said:


> On a two piece NATO


I don't think I've seen an 009 on solid red. Nice.

EBenke


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

ebenke said:


> I don't think I've seen an 009 on solid red. Nice.
> 
> EBenke


Thank you. It's one of the few watches I have that's a challenge to match with straps. The process is part of the fun though.


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

thelmos said:


> contemplating to get a dome sapphire crystal for it!
> 
> View attachment 6588474


Double dome, you will love it!


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

Skx009 with 007 bezel










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## mrsvahn (Oct 9, 2015)

Anyone know where i can get a ceramic insert nowadays? Cant find it anywhere...

Been thinking of this insert for my skx but i am unsure of how it looks fitted. 

http://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/5623990


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

cairoanan said:


> On a two piece NATO


Nice combo!

Where did you get the two piece Warsaw Pact strap from?


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Shockwave said:


> Nice combo!
> 
> Where did you get the two piece Warsaw Pact strap from?


Thank you very much. That strap was free! Courtesy of clockwork synergy's [email protected]$$ customer service.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/well...e/20758/topics/2698153?page=1&postid=23702041


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## crispy12120 (Sep 23, 2015)

3rd day of ownership


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

crispy12120 said:


> 3rd day of ownership


Bought mine on rubber. Has since been on either a nato or jubilee.

Your picture has me wanting it back in rubber.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crispy12120 (Sep 23, 2015)

joey79 said:


> Bought mine on rubber. Has since been on either a nato or jubilee.
> 
> Your picture has me wanting it back in rubber.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to hear! I think they look fantastic on the z22 rubber. I do also have some nato straps on their way!


----------



## Gregedo (Jul 14, 2015)

Mine on a new BC 300. 







Nice strap but I'm not sure if it's too plain a look? Also, I'd like to big up HFWB for their stellar service and helping me ascertain whether the strap would fit my puny 16.5 cm wrists - which it does!


----------



## Gregedo (Jul 14, 2015)

Does anyone have news on when/if there will be a release of the 007 et al with the 4r36 movement?


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm very, very pleased.

Didn't use to like bracelets, always wore my watches on leather, until the Strapcode Super Oyster piqued my curiosity.
I bought one, but sadly, it seemed to cause a reaction with my skin (I have very sensitive skin) and I gave that away.
It was a real pity as the SKX007 looks really sharp on it.

Recently I decided to hunt for an original Seiko Oyster bracelet for my SKX007 and although the price made me wince, I went ahead and pulled the trigger.
Putting it on my watch was a pain. The hollow end links are a far cry from the solid ones that came with the Super Oyster.
I had to bend the end links a little and force them into place.

The gap was also bigger than when I was using the Super Oyster.
But I must say, once it was on my wrist, it felt no different from the Super Oyster.
It felt really solid and was very comfortable.
Best of all, it caused no reaction.

I doubt I'll be taking it off any time soon!


----------



## Clockworkblueorange (Jun 12, 2014)

Like the lume on this one....


----------



## Jay_red (Aug 20, 2015)

Just got my 009 in the mail, watch looks great! I have to say though, I know we the bracelet was not the best quality, but I did not expect it to feel this flimsy. I would say it is a step up from my cheap Casio bracelet, and is actually worse than my Invicta 8926. I will either go with leather or a strap code bracelet, in the near future. 

On a positive note I got it to fit me perfectly by just adjusting the micro adjustment and not taking out any links.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

deluded said:


> I'm very, very pleased.
> 
> Didn't use to like bracelets, always wore my watches on leather, until the Strapcode Super Oyster piqued my curiosity.
> I bought one, but sadly, it seemed to cause a reaction with my skin (I have very sensitive skin) and I gave that away.
> ...


Just bought the same bracelet myself. My rubber deployment clasp causes a reaction after a couple days.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Shockwave said:


> Just bought the same bracelet myself. My rubber deployment clasp causes a reaction after a couple days.


I hope the bracelet is perfect for you too!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eep02b (Oct 28, 2014)

Finally got my 007 in to match my 009! After the horrible luck i had with the used one I bought, i got a beamed spanking new one, and couldn't be happier. I already switched the rubber strap off and threw a bond NATO on it. A bond strap for my bond watch. Lol








Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

My precioussss... Finally!


----------



## Alis66 (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Rob Cox said:


> Double dome, you will love it!


Agreed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crispy12120 (Sep 23, 2015)

messyGarage said:


> My precioussss... Finally!


Congratulations! I just picked mine up a few days ago and loving it.


----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

crispy12120 said:


> Congratulations! I just picked mine up a few days ago and loving it.


Thanks!
I'm very pleased. For me it's a perfect fit and love the Z22 also, very good quality strap.


----------



## shichinin (Nov 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

I posted these guys before.
Since I just took some new photos figured I'd share again!

My two SKX's hanging out with their grandfather...


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

007 w/strapCo bracelet ......Still one of my favorites #OldSchool


----------



## crispy12120 (Sep 23, 2015)

Love the lume on this thing!


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

Such a great watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fofofomin (Dec 22, 2014)

...levi said:


> I posted these guys before.
> Since I just took some new photos figured I'd share again!
> 
> My two SKX's hanging out with their grandfather...
> ...


Love the red threaded zulu

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## damonism (Dec 27, 2014)

It's 38°C here today (not sure what that is in medieval units, but it's hot), and the Australian sun brings out the best in Seiko's excellent lume.

Popped out for five minutes to hang out some washing and my watch was lighting up the room when I got back inside.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Leather is nice


























































































b-)​_


----------



## akela (Jan 12, 2016)

The legendary 007. I like it much better on a NATO.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Here we go









Little bonus today, Received a friend for my skx


----------



## eep02b (Oct 28, 2014)

On a leather strap today! I thought I loved my 009, but the 007 is something special!!
















Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Franz-Anton (Dec 26, 2015)

Here my two.......


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

007 on new nato.......


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Finally opened the black NATO strap I ordered from Bestbuy for $4 awhile ago... as you can see my cat Fitz is demonstrating a high amount of disregard for my 009 on said black NATO... Fitz does very much enjoy blocking my monitor w/ his cat head however and does so frequently.. which is mostly fine.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

classic


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

Under the cuff today


----------



## The Salt (Dec 1, 2015)

Farm style...


----------



## crispy12120 (Sep 23, 2015)

SKX009 on a new nato strap


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I felt like a weirdo...but at the pool they had these cpr baby dummy things.. and the FACES come off (to clean I suppose... smrt??) anways I asked them if it was ok to take this photo of my 009 w/ them... I think they thought I was out of my mind... ??? (hopefully this photo was worth it?).


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

Just came in today.


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

Great pics! There's something about this watch that keeps getting me to think about getting another. I've owned two 009s, but I think if I get a third one it will be a keeper.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## rocky99 (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## crispy12120 (Sep 23, 2015)

Looks great! Are you a maritime lawyer?


rocky99 said:


> View attachment 6669058


----------



## rocky99 (Jul 4, 2015)

crispy12120 said:


> Looks great! Are you a maritime lawyer?


Not yet. Working on my law degree and focusing on maritime law.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Seiko SKX007 Military Mod On Nato


----------



## Clockworkblueorange (Jun 12, 2014)

New strap

Makes the dark blue dial pop up ....


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Greetings and warm Friday wishes to everyone



























TGIF and may everyone have a great weekend
b-)​_


----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

happy Friday everyone !

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

A better pic...


----------



## adt89 (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## adt89 (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## adt89 (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## adt89 (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Cool mod



DMCBanshee said:


> Seiko SKX007 Military Mod On Nato


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

adt89 said:


> View attachment 6676450


I like your strap - can you give details?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BevoWatch said:


> Cool mod


Thanks


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Emrejagger said:


> happy Friday everyone !
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


Your shoes show more lume than your SKX


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Not very cold today, might still be within operating temperature.


----------



## Custom (Apr 16, 2012)

I have looked over a good amount of this thread and haven't seen a curved end leather strap fitted. Any one have pictures of that? I'm thinking medium brown curved end leather for my 007. I love it on bracelet and NATO, but leather is fun sometimes too.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Custom said:


> I have looked over a good amount of this thread and haven't seen a curved end leather strap fitted. Any one have pictures of that? I'm thinking medium brown curved end leather for my 007. I love it on bracelet and NATO, but leather is fun sometimes too.


Will this do?


----------



## Custom (Apr 16, 2012)

Got a link? That's exceptional!


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Custom said:


> Got a link? That's exceptional!


Here's the link: 22mm - Leather - Brown - Bader Deployment


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Snow+Leather-NATO+SKX009


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

deluded said:


> Will this do?


Nice. Custom made or stock strap? if stock please share details.

Btw, "J" dial and white plongeur hands look great together. Subtle and sophisticated mod


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

deluded said:


> Here's the link: 22mm - Leather - Brown - Bader Deployment





v1triol said:


> Nice. Custom made or stock strap? if stock please share details.
> 
> Btw, "J" dial and white plongeur hands look great together. Subtle and sophisticated mod


Thanks for the kind words! I'm glad you like the combination of the dial and hands.

I posted the link to the strap a few posts above. The strap is from Christopher Ward and comes with their Bader deployment clasp.

Feels really comfortable on the wrist and I wish they weren't so expensive as I'd love to get a couple more.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Thanks mate

Sent from my XT1080m.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

v1triol said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Sent from my XT1080m.


You're welcome!


----------



## Clockworkblueorange (Jun 12, 2014)

There is a bunch of curved end strap currently on sale here: Hirsch Leonardo Curved End Watch Straps - WatchObsession

They look good and affordable....


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Clockworkblueorange said:


> There is a bunch of curved end strap currently on sale here: Hirsch Leonardo Curved End Watch Straps â€" WatchObsession
> 
> They look good and affordable....


I bought one before but it didn't fit on my SKX007. It was a fellow forumer who recommended the Christopher Ward to me when I happened to chance upon one of his pictures.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Double post.


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

deluded said:


> Here's the link: 22mm - Leather - Brown - Bader Deployment


Great. Looks good. Maybe I can forego a new strap for my Watch and get this instead.

&#8230;agh, who am I kidding? My 009 belongs on a bracelet. Just ask my wife. ;-)


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good morning folks

Bracelet it is to start the day



























Have a great weekend everyone
b-)​_


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

BevoWatch said:


> _Good morning folks
> 
> Bracelet it is to start the day
> 
> ...


What bracelet?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> What bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Endmill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm continued to be quite surprised at how much I'm enjoying my 009. I thought I'd be too snobby about it -- "Not hand windable? Pft!" "Not hackable? Nonesense!" But, I'll be, this is a stellar piece!


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Great. Looks good. Maybe I can forego a new strap for my Watch and get this instead.
> 
> &#8230;agh, who am I kidding? My 009 belongs on a bracelet. Just ask my wife. ;-)


I recently got an oyster bracelet for my 007 and I'm loving it!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

BevoWatch said:


> _Good morning folks
> 
> Bracelet it is to start the day
> 
> ...


Looks like a hitman preparing to hit someone lol. Awesome shots.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

The Blumo is taking a rest so the venerable SKX is seeing some much deserved wrist time.









EBenke


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

My trusty 009 for today.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

My beater for DIY and chores around the house so I wear it most weekends. Now on Obris Morgan PMI (Poor Man's Isofrane). It's known to be a long strap and not suitable for small wrists. On 6.5" wrist I'm wearing it on the 1st hole and 2nd hole when my wrist swells so that's the smallest it will go if you have similarly small wrists.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)

+ slightly domed sapphire crystal


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## brahman (Nov 19, 2015)

BevoWatch said:


> _Greetings and warm Friday wishes to everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great shots! Makes me want to try my 007 on leather.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

brahman said:


> Great shots! Makes me want to try my 007 on leather.


Thanks. The best part is that it's homemade too. I wanted a single piece strap to keep it simple so I visited a local saddlery and peruse their scrap bin and paid $5 for a handful of leather scraps and made a few. Works great.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

fagyalllo said:


> + slightly domed sapphire crystal
> 
> View attachment 6697970


this = _gorgeous
_


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

My 009 on my new Borealis.


----------



## kimaquo (Jan 18, 2016)

My SKX013, love it!








Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kimaquo (Jan 18, 2016)

Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kimaquo (Jan 18, 2016)

Another shot for enjoying.








Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Clockworkblueorange (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

009 with 171 dial


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

Clockworkblueorange said:


> View attachment 6717562


They do look rather good on leather. (sigh) ... another strap I will need to buy...


----------



## watchcupid (Jan 20, 2016)

Just picked up my first Seiko - SKX007. Best quality watch you can pickup for approx. $200. Standard issue for a WIS, right? Perfect size too...even for my small wrists (6.75")

(Nato strap from Cincy Strap Works)


----------



## ddldave (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## Chigekko (Jan 13, 2013)

A pair of photos of my 009 w/ some Dagaz parts. Looks good on a super oyster or NATO.


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

I've always been a Honeycomb kid.....


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## zeitMeister (Mar 23, 2009)

Dagaz "Silver 70's" MOD:


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Off to trivia night


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

my Seiko Diver Collection is growing got my SKXA35 today...


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

My 009K on a rubber Hadley Roma diver....


----------



## Dattinator (Jan 22, 2016)

My 009 on a "Swedish" NATO at Yosemite National Park. Snow was beautiful. Haven't seen any since I left Boston 10 years ago.


----------



## fofofomin (Dec 22, 2014)

007 on 3 ring zulu

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## Maradonio (Nov 19, 2015)

How come some 007/009 have more spiky bezels? Is that a mod?


----------



## Jay_red (Aug 20, 2015)

Just got a leather strap for my 009 and am loving it more than the stock bracelet.


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Playing around with different combos - took this orange diver off my Orange Mako and was actually surprised how much I like the look.......


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

The Blizzpocolypse is upon us.


----------



## JAndrewC (Jan 9, 2015)

Amongst friends


----------



## HarryHawkes (Jan 23, 2016)

*SKX009 with Mokume-Gane Dial*









Modded Seiko SKX009: 
Semi-Matte Black Chapter Ring 
Mokume-Gane Dial (watchesbynick.com) 
Black and Blue Bezel Insert
Super Dome Saphire Crystal 
Shark Mesh Strap 
Silver Mercedes Hands


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

I can juuuust fit mine on the outside of my coat with an F71 NATO:


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

This photo was taken earlier this month, in Belize, at the Hol Chan marine reserve.


----------



## crispy12120 (Sep 23, 2015)

Trying it out on a leather strap

and just for fun - the SKX009 on a 20mm Rolex Oyster bracelet 








(of course either of them do not fit  )


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Trying the jubilee on while watching the football.....


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

OK, will join in at this late hour. The 009 is just a fab watch. Got mine on super engineer 2 and it's great. Easily one of my most favourite and wearable watches I have 









Yes, that is a fat cat on my lap. He needs to go on a diet...


----------



## mcbowflex (Dec 26, 2015)

My 007 on a Super Jubilee










Working on adding a 009 to the collection, and possibly a 011. I have a burnt orange Kawasaki Z1000 that I think needs a orange watch to accompany it.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

all my Seiko divers in a group shot... 7002, SKXA35, SKX009 and of course SRP637...


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_For watching the NFL games today

































_​


----------



## yourturn.id (Aug 19, 2014)

BevoWatch said:


> _For watching the NFL games today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Snowy diver... cheers


----------



## Proenski (Dec 28, 2013)

On a steel bracelet:


----------



## sting9154 (Dec 13, 2015)

Proenski said:


> On a steel bracelet:
> 
> View attachment 6810570


OMG It's so beautiful. Thank you for this nice shot.
Btw, could you tell me this Seiko serial ?


----------



## Proenski (Dec 28, 2013)

sting9154 said:


> OMG It's so beautiful. Thank you for this nice shot.
> Btw, could you tell me this Seiko serial ?


The basis is a SKX007 but it's been modified quite a bit (second hand, Sumo dialplate, curved sapphire glas, Yobokies coin bezel, bezelinsert, bracelet is from Strapcode)


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

007 on chocolate leather NATO


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## m84 (Oct 1, 2014)

First day trying out a new Bonetto Cinturini 300D bracelet.
So far, so good!


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

mysiak said:


> View attachment 6821058


Very nice! Any info on the strap?

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Sorry, but just can't take it any longer....HATE the jubilee braclet....back on the orange rubber diver while I explore oyster bands!


----------



## m84 (Oct 1, 2014)

Maddog1970 said:


> Sorry, but just can't take it any longer....HATE the jubilee braclet....back on the orange rubber diver while I explore oyster bands!


Hehehehe, I know what you mean Maddog, I'm not a fan myself. Have you considered the one I posted just before? I've only worn it today but I'm liking it so far and it seems to have good feedback from various people. Or are you wanting to go for a metal bracelet anyhow?

Cheers,


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

m84 said:


> Hehehehe, I know what you mean Maddog, I'm not a fan myself. Have you considered the one I posted just before? I've only worn it today but I'm liking it so far and it seems to have good feedback from various people. Or are you wanting to go for a metal bracelet anyhow?
> 
> Cheers,


not funny man, those fat Seiko spring bars are nasty to get off!......I do like ur band, but wonder what it would look like with my Pepsi 009?......or I could just give into my urge and buy a 007........aaaarrgggggghhhhhhh!


----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

My sweet 009 on a modified, well, messed up leather Zulu to resemble a RAF

I like the result


----------



## timwilso (Jan 8, 2016)

Here she is...and I love her!


----------



## Bruiser (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Acurry said:


> Very nice! Any info on the strap?


It's vintage Graf, very comfortable and I love how it changes the look over time. One of my favorite "Seiko" straps - using it exclusively with SKX399 and SBBN031


----------



## crispy12120 (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## m84 (Oct 1, 2014)

Maddog1970 said:


> not funny man, those fat Seiko spring bars are nasty to get off!......I do like ur band, but wonder what it would look like with my Pepsi 009?......or I could just give into my urge and buy a 007........aaaarrgggggghhhhhhh!


Just checked and there is a navy blue version, which is cheaper than a 007, but then again...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

crispy12120 said:


>


some kind of plant strap?


----------



## m84 (Oct 1, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> some kind of plant strap?


This is good!!


----------



## jwalke (Oct 8, 2015)

Third watch today. My god, what is wrong with me?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirkin (Jan 22, 2016)

Hi all, my SKX007J1 arrived on Monday! 
Spent several weeks perusing threads on WUS and other internet reviews as I had wanted to get myself a diver - all my other watches are dressier options and I've been wearing my vintage (1972) Connie as my daily.
After it nearly met its maker, decided I needed a beater - hence the SKX007

The pictures do not do it justice! It is a well-proportioned diver, not too big or ostentatious, with a level of finish that belies its USD200 price tag. 
Seems to run a little fast, but will probably be relegated to my weekend watch so I'll be setting it frequently anyway. 
So thanks to all the hundreds, if not thousands, of voices on WUS singing the praises of the "humble" SKX007. Took your advice and I'm still smiling. Decided to pay a small premium for the J version for no other reason than I like the aesthetics of the "21 JEWELS".
Whilst not a purist, I'm not looking to create a "frankenwatch" either, but I've seen some really gorgeous straps/bracelets on this thread that have enticed me to mix it up a bit.
I'll also have to take some better shots given some of the professional quality images on this thread!


----------



## mb8780 (Jun 2, 2008)

timetellinnoob said:


> some kind of plant strap?


Fire hose strap!?


----------



## Walkwolf (Dec 25, 2015)

Here you go - Basic but beautiful.........


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Voilà for today









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Without shroud


----------



## holo81 (Jan 22, 2016)

First post to wus


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

I like orange, so to get this on here I am renaming my 011J as an "Orange 007"! Its got a double domed sapphire and a Strapcode endmill.


----------



## PeterRaven (Nov 29, 2015)

Here's mine on a 5 Ring Olive Zulu...


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Rob Cox said:


> I like orange, so to get this on here I am renaming my 011J as an "Orange 007"! Its got a double domed sapphire and a Strapcode endmill.
> View attachment 6846226
> View attachment 6846234


It's a 7.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## S.J.S.T. (Sep 3, 2014)

I just got time today! Love the crazy bright lume that glows even during the day! Is that stuff radioactive or something?


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Finally pulled the pin on a Strapcode Oyster with solid end links....will have it next week (luv u Amazon!) and will update with pics then!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Rob Cox said:


> I like orange, so to get this on here I am renaming my 011J as an "Orange 007"! Its got a double domed sapphire and a Strapcode endmill.


no renaming necessary! it's family!


----------



## dirkin (Jan 22, 2016)

Is it OK to keep posting different pics of the same watch? Still in the honeymoon phase!


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

How big are your wrists Dirkin?


----------



## mrpher1001 (Jun 22, 2015)

Brisingr.

View attachment 6854482


----------



## mrpher1001 (Jun 22, 2015)

Brisingr.


----------



## dirkin (Jan 22, 2016)

MercifulFate said:


> How big are your wrists Dirkin?


Not sure. Why?


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

brunemto said:


>


Where did you get the bezel and the strap?

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Acurry said:


> Where did you get the bezel and the strap?


- Bezel and insert from Dr. Seikostain, eBay 
- Strap from buran01, eBay


----------



## eep02b (Oct 28, 2014)

My first mod!! 








Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## m84 (Oct 1, 2014)

eep02b said:


> My first mod!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Nice!! Been wanting to do this mod myself! Is this the Murphy bezel?
How you like it?

Lou


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Yes, TGIF indeed. Easy pick of the day....



























Have a wonderful weekend everyone

b-)​_


----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

eep02b said:


> My first mod!!
> View attachment 6859290
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Wonderful bezel !!!!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


----------



## eep02b (Oct 28, 2014)

m84 said:


> Nice!! Been wanting to do this mod myself! Is this the Murphy bezel?
> How you like it?
> 
> Lou


Yep. I wanted the yobokies bezel initially, but caught a deal for a brand new Murphy bezel, and its actually pretty awesome. I don't miss the clicks so far.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

On a NATO from my VSA Maverick while I wait for my strapcode oyster to show up!


----------



## PeterRaven (Nov 29, 2015)

brunemto said:


>


Holy! Wow.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Cheers guys


----------



## msza (Dec 11, 2011)

Got this 007 two years ago and it hasn't left my wrist since. Over the summer I was driving to a friend's wedding and realized how scuzzy and gross my Nato strap had become, so I stopped at a Kohl's along the highway. The only straps they had were these little black ones for women's watches, so I said f$#% it and got one, thinking I'd replace it after the weekend.

Six months later, it's still going strong haha. May try to find a proper strap when I'm out today, so I wanted to document the surprisingly long run this one had


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

msza said:


> Got this 007 two years ago and it hasn't left my wrist since. Over the summer I was driving to a friend's wedding and realized how scuzzy and gross my Nato strap had become, so I stopped at a Kohl's along the highway. The only straps they had were these little black ones for women's watches, so I said f$#% it and got one, thinking I'd replace it after the weekend.
> 
> Six months later, it's still going strong haha. May try to find a proper strap when I'm out today, so I wanted to document the surprisingly long run this one had
> View attachment 6874698


Bond-esque.


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## msza (Dec 11, 2011)

Shockwave said:


> Bond-esque.


That's a good way of looking at it! b-)


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

My SKX173 dressed up for dinner...


----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

brunemto said:


>


Wow amaziiing mod!

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Snapped a quick shot yesterday

David


----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

Happy Sunday everyone !

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


----------



## sting9154 (Dec 13, 2015)

The galaxy in my eyes.

View attachment 6896306


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Saying goodbye to this guy for a while.










When it returns from Duarte at NEWW, hopefully by the end of this month, it will have these:


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Excellent!

Another thumbs up for Dr Seikostain bezel: (Y'all go look him up at the bay under "skx007 bezel" - he has some great bezels, and even better ones coming.)

Here's mine (same Shark bezel + Dagaz insert):











brunemto said:


>


----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> Excellent!
> 
> Another thumbs up for Dr Seikostain bezel: (Y'all go look him up at the bay under "skx007 bezel" - he has some great bezels, and even better ones coming.)
> 
> ...


I really dig the bezel but rather expensive to pay 50€ for just that.. if it were half of its price I'd cop it in a heartbeat.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Emrejagger said:


> I really dig the bezel but rather expensive to pay 50€ for just that.. if it were half of its price I'd cop it in a heartbeat.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


Heck, I;d prefer it if it were 1/4 of the price. ;-)

The thing is, there are not many sources for bezels. I know of only three: Dr. Seikostain, Yobokies, and Murphy. 
And they all charge about the same.
I don't think it's an unfair price actually, especially if well-made.

I've heard from people who've tried all three say that Dr. Seikostain's fit is the best.

Mine fits so snug, I did not need the little clicker ring. It is now bi-directional, but it does not budge unless I add some force to it. Not having the clicker means I can align the bezel perfectly.

The bezel will NOT turn going in and out of pockets.

Also, the slot for the insert is also so tight, I did not have to use any adhesive: the insert simply snapped in, and is held by friction alone.

Anyhoo, one more:


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Double post. 
WUS sucks. :-(


----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> Heck, I;d prefer it if it were 1/4 of the price. ;-)
> 
> The thing is, there are not many sources for bezels. I know of only three: Dr. Seikostain, Yobokies, and Murphy.
> And they all charge about the same.
> ...


I understand why you got it. But for me personally it's a bit too expensive. Nonetheless it looks very stunning.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> Heck, I;d prefer it if it were 1/4 of the price. ;-)
> 
> The thing is, there are not many sources for bezels. I know of only three: Dr. Seikostain, Yobokies, and Murphy.
> And they all charge about the same.
> ...


Chronopolis, this is the review I've been looking for. I've been interested in the Dr Seikostein bezels for a while now but wanted to see how well it worked. Thank you for making me spend more money. I'm probably going to buy one tonight.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Strapcode oyster arrived......got to say I am very impressed....good quality, solid end links, great fit....love it and highly recommend it!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Oops, found a few more in the box. ;-)


----------



## junbug5150 (Dec 29, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> Oops, found a few more in the box. ;-)


This one is incredible. Very well put together.


----------



## Custom (Apr 16, 2012)

crispy12120 said:


> Trying it out on a leather strap
> 
> and just for fun - the SKX009 on a 20mm Rolex Oyster bracelet
> 
> ...


What leather is this? I've seen CW curved end leather and it looks very sharp, is this a CW strap?


----------



## Custom (Apr 16, 2012)

brunemto said:


> - Bezel and insert from Dr. Seikostain, eBay
> - Strap from buran01, eBay


Help us out on that strap, any other info?


----------



## BT1993 (Dec 1, 2010)

Clean!


----------



## BT1993 (Dec 1, 2010)

Cool Mods!


----------



## BT1993 (Dec 1, 2010)

One of my favorites, even with a light scratch!


----------



## BT1993 (Dec 1, 2010)

Now that I think about it, I've had this watch about 6 years.


----------



## BT1993 (Dec 1, 2010)

Looks good on rubber too!


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

SKX007 on a milk chocolate Heuerville rally strap


----------



## Proenski (Dec 28, 2013)

brunemto said:


>


Congratulations, that is really a great mod! Apart from the insert and bezel I am curious about the chapter ring you used. Also; is that a curved sapphire?


----------



## Chris Ong (Feb 3, 2016)

Sharing mine too!


----------



## CandlestickPark (Mar 13, 2015)

My second modded SKX007, this one done my Rob at Monsterwatches. Very pleased with how it tuned out.

SKX007
Seiko Sumo dial 
Seiko MM300 (SBDX017) Hands 
Double Dome AR Crystal 
Murphy Coin Edge Bezel 
Seiko SKX007 Bezel insert


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Chris Ong said:


> Sharing mine too!
> 
> View attachment 6922946


Which bezel is this?


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Turned out GREAT Marcus, really loving this mod.


CandlestickPark said:


> My second modded SKX007, this one done my Rob at Monsterwatches. Very pleased with how it tuned out.
> 
> SKX007
> Seiko Sumo dial
> ...


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

New mod just completed!
Pretty happy with the smooth bezel


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

CandlestickPark said:


> My second modded SKX007, this one done my Rob at Monsterwatches. Very pleased with how it tuned out.
> 
> SKX007
> Seiko Sumo dial
> ...


Great mod... This should be a regular Seiko model!


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

Erks said:


> New mod just completed!
> Pretty happy with the smooth bezel
> 
> 
> ...


#%]*^[+!!! Now I want to start a new 007 mod. Just ordered the bezel...


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

The smell of my new rubber NATO is awesome. Can't wait to try it on. 
Oh and in the glass is Glenmorangie 18 single malt.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johvic (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## Johvic (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice PMMM!!! just a question on Murphy coin edged bezels, they turn both ways right?



CandlestickPark said:


> My second modded SKX007, this one done my Rob at Monsterwatches. Very pleased with how it tuned out.
> 
> SKX007
> Seiko Sumo dial
> ...


----------



## sabarig (Jan 17, 2012)

Johvic said:


> Nice PMMM!!! just a question on Murphy coin edged bezels, they turn both ways right?


Yea, they do turn both ways without clicks.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## dirkin (Jan 22, 2016)

That's one classy combination!
i might now have to buy a 2nd skx007 tofollow suit.



CandlestickPark said:


> My second modded SKX007, this one done my Rob at Monsterwatches. Very pleased with how it tuned out.
> 
> SKX007
> Seiko Sumo dial
> ...


----------



## m84 (Oct 1, 2014)

harrym71 said:


> The smell of my new rubber NATO is awesome. Can't wait to try it on.
> Oh and in the glass is Glenmorangie 18 single malt.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! I've been wondering how these feel. Let us know how it goes, I'm curious to try one myself!

Cheers,


----------



## dirkin (Jan 22, 2016)

That's one classy combination!
i might now have to buy a 2 be skx007 tofollow suit.



CandlestickPark said:


> My second modded SKX007, this one done my Rob at Monsterwatches. Very pleased with how it tuned out.
> 
> SKX007
> Seiko Sumo dial
> ...


----------



## kiwizak (Feb 8, 2015)

Whilst I was swimming on a mine site in regional western Australia these frogs took a liking to us. He sat on the crystal for about 5 minutes whilst I got out of the pool and grabbed my phone..


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

kiwizak said:


> Whilst I was swimming on a mine site in regional western Australia these frogs took a liking to us. He sat on the crystal for about 5 minutes whilst I got out of the pool and grabbed my phone..


How about that? They can be friendly little creatures, can't they?

David


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

* Desk diving... SKX007 required*


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

m84 said:


> Nice! I've been wondering how these feel. Let us know how it goes, I'm curious to try one myself!
> 
> Cheers,


So far, so good.
I have worn it since this morning and it does sit nice and snug on the wrist. Being rubber I thought the watch would sit tall on the wrist and I am happy to report it does not. Looks like the second piece of rubber is thinner than the main strap itself, so that helps.

Quick and dirty pics at the office.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I _just_ heard of those rubber Natos like last week. Wonder why it took someone so long to think of those, lol


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

kiwizak said:


> Whilst I was swimming on a mine site in regional western Australia these frogs took a liking to us. He sat on the crystal for about 5 minutes whilst I got out of the pool and grabbed my phone..


I want little adorable SKX sized froggies to come sit on my 009 ...that is freaking awesome... I like frogs very much.


----------



## Jay_red (Aug 20, 2015)

Just got a new band in for my 009 just an eBay special but it was cheap and I like the style. Feels like good quality but needs to be broken in as its a little stiff.


----------



## matthiashk (Nov 15, 2015)

On an uncle seiko waffle strap.


----------



## vintage76 (Aug 24, 2014)

Mine SKX009


----------



## kj2 (Nov 8, 2010)

Have one since two weeks. I've no idea why I didn't order one sooner. Looks awesome! and sits great on my wrist.


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

The Razor Is Back! With profiled solid end-links


----------



## vintage76 (Aug 24, 2014)

humphrj said:


> The Razor Is Back! With profiled solid end-links


Amazing strap ! Where did it come from ?


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

vintage76 said:


> Amazing strap ! Where did it come from ?


Strapcode.com.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

You beat me to the response 

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## msza (Dec 11, 2011)

Coming back in from a winter morning sail. I think it's time for some hot chocolate!


----------



## slide13 (Mar 26, 2006)

Couple shots of my 009 w/Murphy bezel on a brown Woodland strap from C&B. Really like the color combo with the 009.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Just came from one month full movement service and Ti sandblasted;

















































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

msza said:


> Coming back in from a winter morning sail. I think it's time for some hot chocolate!
> 
> View attachment 6980330


What the hell is wrong with that water? Yikes!!!

David


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> What the hell is wrong with that water? Yikes!!!
> 
> David


Must be in Flint.


----------



## msza (Dec 11, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Dec1968 said:
> 
> 
> > What the hell is wrong with that water? Yikes!!!
> ...


Haha. It's in Virginia. This lake is connected to a large river and the recent East Coast storms have deposited a lot of muddy water into the the marina. That, or I pooped in it . .


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Gong xi fat Cai









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

msza said:


> Haha. It's in Virginia. This lake is connected to a large river and the recent East Coast storms have deposited a lot of muddy water into the the marina. That, or I pooped in it . .


Omg.....

David


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Dec1968 said:


> What the hell is wrong with that water? Yikes!!!
> 
> David


I was thinking the exact same thing. It looks just like my cup of coffee!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

What if Seiko made a no-date version of the SKX007? Would you buy it?


----------



## m84 (Oct 1, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> What if Seiko made a no-date version of the SKX007? Would you buy it?


Thats an interesting proposition Dec1968!
I could see myself getting one, yeah! Most of the time, I find the inclusion of date windows ruins some designs or is just plainly badly done. I get that brands without inhouse movements use movements with predetermined date placements but I just feel that most are included in the dial as an afterthought. Too small, too lose to the edge, unbalanced within the rest of the dial design etc etc..

Cheers


----------



## revlimiter (Dec 13, 2015)

I bought this watch to mod, but... I love it just like it is. 1st world problems.


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

A no date would be nice but a dates without day on the skx series would be sweet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

revlimiter said:


> I bought this watch to mod, but... I love it just like it is. 1st world problems.


Most people swap all the hands. I swapped the minute hand only and a double domed sapphire. Much more subtle and looks stock.









David


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I created a poll for those who wish to say yes or no to the day/date on an SKX.

Seiko SKX007 NO DATE dial - would you buy one?
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=2867474

David


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Monday everyone.
It's heavy metal to start the day.....


















....but not music though. That'd be cruel to those who had a little too much over the weekend.
Have a great Monday folks.
b-)​_


----------



## Mar32 (Dec 27, 2014)

Just came in mail today...


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Thought about picking up a field style watch for my back country hike/fly fish adventures but most of them don't have a screw-down crown for waterproofness.
Solution is easy enough. I reached for my versatile tool watch and a new strap.....

As a field style watch? I think the SKX007 can. 


























Kinda tacticool.

Now I don't have to take my watch off when I take underwater pics!


































b-)​_


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

BevoWatch said:


> _As a field watch? I think the SKX007 can.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get that awesome strap!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

From the other day on a hike.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jc-orginalbdass (Apr 11, 2012)

Mar32 said:


> Just came in mail today...


Did you get yours from skywatch? It seems to have the exact misalignment at 12:00 as mine that I just got from there.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

old photo, but i do have this watch back on this Yobokies SOII of late.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

On Endmill bracelet

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mar32 (Dec 27, 2014)

jc-orginalbdass said:


> Did you get yours from skywatch? It seems to have the exact misalignment at 12:00 as mine that I just got from there.


Not sure.. might be the angle of the picture.. looks pretty good to me.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

OK, what bezel is that?



Pachoe said:


> Just came from one month full movement service and Ti sandblasted;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Dec1968 said:


> OK, what bezel is that?


not the kind that fits on a SKX case? =)


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> not the kind that fits on a SKX case? =)


so why is it posted in the "Show off your SKX007/009s!" thread?


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

BevoWatch said:


> _Will break in a new strap for my versatile tool watch.
> 
> SKX007 as a field watch? Yes.
> 
> ...


_Good Tuesday to everyone.
Thanks to the good folks at Crown & Buckle for this wonderful strap. 
Making the already versatile SKX007 even more so. New strap break in period.....


















...and nice and comfy already.
b-)​_


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi Dec1968! Its the original titanium one-pice bezel; SKX403


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

SDGenius said:


> so why is it posted in the "Show off your SKX007/009s!" thread?


Got your point Genius; it's a SKX403 sorry to post it here;

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I wondered if it were still an SKX model, heh heh. I don't mind that it's not one of _those_ SKX's though, it's still nice =)


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

And a guy I was working with today a skx173 on. I noticed and showed him mine. He said he's the same or similar type Seiko dive watch since 1973 when he joined the army, this is his 3rd one.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Doing dishes by the nightlight









Sent from my magic brick


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Must be in Flint.


That was my thought exactly. I grew up near Flint and we wouldn't fish in the Flint river because it was so filthy. That was around 40 years ago. I can't imagine anyone saying. "Hey, let's drink out of the river".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanTSX (Aug 22, 2015)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 6986658
> 
> 
> View attachment 6986666
> ...


Love the crystal mod. Considering the same for my 009.

Comfy designo trim leather! You have excellent taste.


----------



## DanTSX (Aug 22, 2015)

Pachoe said:


> Hi Dec1968! Its the original titanium one-pice bezel; SKX403
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Well, I enjoyed seeing it. 

I think that the mods should do the trimming that they see fit, rather than the members.


----------



## DanTSX (Aug 22, 2015)

ki6h said:


> This photo was taken earlier this month, in Belize, at the Hol Chan marine reserve.


Outstanding picture.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

On CW C70 curved end


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

Love this thread! I'll be ordering a 007 in the next few days I believe 

Where are you guys having the mods done? The only thing I'm really interested in is different hands...


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Here's the 007 on the ocean7 shark mesh


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

thirstyturtle said:


> Love this thread! I'll be ordering a 007 in the next few days I believe
> 
> Where are you guys having the mods done? The only thing I'm really interested in is different hands...


Ordered a new SKX007 on eBay last night for $180 shipped! I'll definitely wear it on the stock rubber for a while but I also have two two-piece black straps with red contrast stitching coming; one in perforated leather and one in nylon.

Can't wait!

Now to find someone that can swap the hands...


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

thirstyturtle said:


> Love this thread! I'll be ordering a 007 in the next few days I believe
> 
> Where are you guys having the mods done? The only thing I'm really interested in is different hands...


I don't know about the other people, but I plan on buying the tools and doing it myself. My thought is that if I can rebuild a carburetor, I can do simple mods on a watch. I will be sure to read up on it before I open the case.

There are several places to get it done. You can search on here or Google. I think that Crystaltimes has links on his page for places that do this work. Dagaz, Yokobies, Artifice Horoworks, and International Watch Works are also good places to start. You can also search for a local horologist. I found one about 10 miles from me that will do some work.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

Acurry said:


> I don't know about the other people, but I plan on buying the tools and doing it myself. My thought is that if I can rebuild a carburetor, I can do simple mods on a watch. I will be sure to read up on it before I open the case.
> 
> There are several places to get it done. You can search on here or Google. I think that Crystaltimes has links on his page for places that do this work. Dagaz, Yokobies, Artifice Horoworks, and International Watch Works are also good places to start. You can also search for a local horologist. I found one about 10 miles from me that will do some work.
> 
> Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


Ya after I posted that I looked into buying the tools I would need. I already have a watch kit from HF so I can open the watch and remove the crown no problem in order to remove the movement. Then I just need a hand-removal tool. I might just order that tool and my own hands and give it a shot!


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jaykim (Jun 18, 2013)

My new skx009k1. I got it with rubber and just changed it to jubilee bracelet that I got from ebay. I think the bracelet is quite good. I like both rubber and bracelet! It's very accurate with 4-6sec per day so far.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

PrinceT said:


> A no date would be nice but a dates without day on the skx series would be sweet
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Heresy! I _love_ the "day" feature. I know I usually know what day it is anyways but I love watching the days of the week tick by and getting closer to the (blue and red) weekend!!!

The date is a MUST for me, the day I could do without but love it


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Wow...
That could not have been easy to shoot like that.



Tickstart said:


> View attachment 7047625


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Acurry said:


> I don't know about the other people, but I plan on buying the tools and doing it myself. My thought is that if I can rebuild a carburetor, I can do simple mods on a watch. I will be sure to read up on it before I open the case.
> 
> There are several places to get it done. You can search on here or Google. I think that Crystaltimes has links on his page for places that do this work. Dagaz, Yokobies, Artifice Horoworks, and International Watch Works are also good places to start. You can also search for a local horologist. I found one about 10 miles from me that will do some work.
> 
> Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk





thirstyturtle said:


> Ya after I posted that I looked into buying the tools I would need. I already have a watch kit from HF so I can open the watch and remove the crown no problem in order to remove the movement. Then I just need a hand-removal tool. I might just order that tool and my own hands and give it a shot!


Hell, I had a crack at it and I have no idea how to rebuild a carburettor, so you'll be fine!

Seriously though, it's a lot of fun and I think it feels great to wear something you had a hand in creating. The only other tool you might want is a hand setter... There's a couple of styles, I went with a cheapie spring loaded press style one from China, it's not wonderful but it gets the job done :-!


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

spdu4ia said:


> View attachment 6160298


What hands are those? I love them!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

thirstyturtle said:


> What hands are those? I love them!


Yobokies Orange Plongeur hands.

I added just the minute hand to mine, and to me it looks like a stock handset.










David


----------



## Hcar (Dec 8, 2015)

this one I bought it on ebay 3 months,but im planing to do mods on mine i have 3 already and i order some tools from China also i been watching vids and tutorials,I like challenges.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## stylus (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## Hcar (Dec 8, 2015)

Beautiful seiko Mr Thirstyturtle.nothing against Rolex Co.but why spend 5,000 when i can spend 300 to a 1,000 in a beautiful watch that's gonna do a better job in so many different ways,no offense to anyone you can spend your money in whatever you want is just what I tink

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hcar said:


> this one I bought it on ebay 3 months,but im planing to do mods on mine i have 3 already and i order some tools from China also i been watching vids and tutorials,I like challenges.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


You should add Harold's Orange Plongeur minute hand.









David


----------



## Hcar (Dec 8, 2015)

You right

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## tmann (Aug 14, 2015)

My 007 with a new "planet-ocean" style bezel insert and an oyster style bracelet. Two simple mods that make for a more refined watch.


----------



## B-EZ (Dec 14, 2011)

SKX009 on my first attempt at a canvas strap. I was curious how blue canvas with red stitching would look. Not sure I love it but I had fun making it.


----------



## vintage76 (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## sndauva (Jan 23, 2015)

My SKX007 with applied indices, polished second hand and jubilee bracelet from strapcode.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

^^^I never understood why they never used the SKX171 dial with the applied indices as standard in both the 007 & 009 models.


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> ^^^I never understood why they never used the SKX171 dial with the applied indices as standard in both the 007 & 009 models.


NO!!! I think the white without chrome border, sitting practically IN the dial is much better and unlike many other watches.


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

thirstyturtle said:


> NO!!! I think the white without chrome border, sitting practically IN the dial is much better and unlike many there watches.


The borderless markers were what attracted me to the 007 over the Citizen NY0040-09E


----------



## JAndrewC (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

thirstyturtle said:


> NO!!! I think the white without chrome border, sitting practically IN the dial is much better and unlike many there watches.


Easy now. Didn't say I don't like the way they are now as I have two, just thinking out loud.


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> Easy now. Didn't say I don't like the way they are now as I have two, just thinking out loud.


I know, I wasn't actually that upset and I certainly wouldn't mind if they made a model like that but not as the standard 007 model because the Borderlands indices are what attracted me over several other models.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi,

I'm new, but not that new (if you understand). I can't believe it took me as long as it did to acquire one of these. In the week that it took to show up from Singapore, I managed to order from Strapcode, Clover Straps, Dagaz and Yobokies. I'm waiting for all those goodies to show so I can personalize this in the manner this thread demands. In the meantime, here is my 007:


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

BTW- I don't know why the photos rotated. They weren't taken in that orientation.


----------



## icelandismine (Dec 23, 2012)

This thread is making me miss my SKX007 deeply - stuck it on an after market Jubilee, and it was a fantastic watch for the price.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## ehan3 (Feb 17, 2010)

New to the club...really liking this watch so far.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> ^^^I never understood why they never used the SKX171 dial with the applied indices as standard in both the 007 & 009 models.


Absolutely. One needs to see it in person to understand. The chrome surrounds of the applied indices is a perfect match for the chrome of the hands.

And why oh why is the 171 $100 more than the 007! Makes the 171 dial incredibly hard and expensive to source .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

My new SKX007 on a Watchgecko "Jonathan GP 298" perforated black leather strap with red contrast stitching:


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Wow, cant believe how good some of these mods and bezels are, very nice.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

First mod... Waiting for crystal before finishing it.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

lbovill said:


> First mod... Waiting for crystal before finishing it.


Looks sharp. Any pics with steel strap?


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Shockwave said:


> Looks sharp. Any pics with steel strap?


Thank you,

To answer the question, not yet, other than the leather strap I have it on now, I have been keeping it on a nato band, the next step is to put in a domed crystal, dagaz dial, and PO style hands. It will be my first watch mod, crossing fingers. I have a Strapcode super engineer II I could put it on, and probably will just for effect, but my plan is to keep it on this leather strap.


----------



## hdtubephoto (Feb 19, 2016)

lbovill said:


> First mod... Waiting for crystal before finishing it.


Looking good. Where can I get this PO orange bezel insert ? Thx.


----------



## ouija (Oct 3, 2012)

Received my first skx in the mail today...
View attachment 7129554


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

hdtubephoto said:


> Looking good. Where can I get this PO orange bezel insert ? Thx.


I picked up this bezel insert on eBay for 19.99 from seller mmkz123 from finland. The bezel is from Dr Seikostain from poland... Its the 100 coin edge bezel.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

lbovill said:


> Thank you,
> 
> To answer the question, not yet, other than the leather strap I have it on now, I have been keeping it on a nato band, the next step is to put in a domed crystal, dagaz dial, and PO style hands. It will be my first watch mod, crossing fingers. I have a Strapcode super engineer II I could put it on, and probably will just for effect, but my plan is to keep it on this leather strap.


I think it look good as is. Maybe change the hands but I like this dial/bezel/second hand combo.


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

military diver 007


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

After recent upgrade with double domed sapphire and 4r36.


----------



## vintage76 (Aug 24, 2014)

007 with bubble saphir & yobokies hammer & day&date in black


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

vintage76 said:


> 007 with bubble saphir & yobokies hammer & day&date in black
> 
> View attachment 7135026


I'm honestly not much for mods (some of these you can't even tell it's an SKX anymore), but this one is subtle, great looking and improved over stock. Well done.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Morning switch. The affordable and versatile SKX007.....
with a scout/field style strap.









Everything is good around the property.









Good morning and have a great weekend everyone.






_


----------



## mogsman (Aug 29, 2011)

Changed from plongeur hands to MM hands from Dagaz. Quite pleased with the look and I still prefer this watch to my Blumo.
Ian


----------



## vintage76 (Aug 24, 2014)

hidden by leaves said:


> I'm honestly not much for mods (some of these you can't even tell it's an SKX anymore), but this one is subtle, great looking and improved over stock. Well done.


Thanks, it gives to the SKX the quality she needed ! The saphir change a lot of thing, also the date wheel in black
With a black dial, i've never understood why we have a white date ...


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

vintage76 said:


> Thanks, it gives to the SKX the quality she needed ! The saphir change a lot of thing, also the date wheel in black
> With a black dial, i've never understood why we have a white date ...


I actually like the white dials on the watch, it goes with the whole white/black theme. I wish the hands were black trimmed instead of chrome and the bezel markings were white instead of silver. It's be really stormtrooper then!


----------



## xDennis (Dec 31, 2015)

While my son picks up chicks I'm snappin pick!








[/cheasy]

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Chicks like fast cars😀


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

BevoWatch said:


> _Morning switch. The affordable and versatile SKX007.....
> with a scout/field style strap.
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get this strap? What is it made of?


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Shockwave said:


> I think it look good as is. Maybe change the hands but I like this dial/bezel/second hand combo.


Thanks, I really like the dressed up but still sporty look of the padded strap, I will be changing the hands, dial, chapter ring, and crystal. I wouldn't have changed any of it, but my chapter ring suffers from the loose chapter ring problem and I figured I should just do it all, in any event I am going PO style homage for it. So hopefully it will look unique and not a copy cat.

If the minute markers were on the dial I would just keep the 173 dial because I like it a lot, especially he fangs at 12 O Clock


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Shockwave said:


> Where did you get this strap? What is it made of?


]

Same question? Saw it on the Ray too! Very interested.


----------



## Scottro (May 30, 2015)

got asked last minute to fill in as a crew member for a race this weekend. I am not a big sailor but I knew exactly which watch to wear! here are a few shots from the SF bay

Hope you guys enjoy em! (reviewing the photos at home I was teased mercilessly by my wife for taking so many photos of my watch :roll


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

vintage76 said:


> Thanks, it gives to the SKX the quality she needed ! The saphir change a lot of thing, also the date wheel in black
> With a black dial, i've never understood why we have a white date ...


I've always thought it was to balance out with the white 9:00 indice.


----------



## timwilso (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## Hodge (Jul 20, 2014)

On Hirsch Liberty ... shortly changing to something else.


----------



## Drew22 (Feb 21, 2016)

New SKX!


----------



## plazzi (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Dirtinho (Feb 23, 2016)

For a long time i wasn't wearing any watches at all. Then, about a year ago, i was looking for one... I searched the internet what would be the best buy for my money and got stuck on two models: the citizen promaster sea and the seiko skx007. I decided to get the skx007, since to me it was just better looking...
By that time i was not aware of how deeply i would fall in love with it... As i pulled it out its box, when it finally arrived me, all i thought was "wow". Eversince it became my daily companion. Through the last year i was swimming in oceans and climbing on mountain tops... The skx007 was always with me... And everytime i take a moment and take a good look at it, sitting on my wrist, i fall in love with it again. Not because its still like brand new looking, but because of the true beauty that lies within it...
I wear it proudly everyday, and i got many coments on it...
Untill now i wear it with it's stock jubilee... But sometimes i think about getting a strapcode oyster band... 

What do you think?


----------



## Hcar (Dec 8, 2015)

My new mod









Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

Mine is nothing special, but what a great watch it is.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Finally got time to put together my FiftyFive Fathoms mod.


----------



## Scottro (May 30, 2015)

Dirtinho said:


> For a long time i wasn't wearing any watches at all. Then, about a year ago, i was looking for one... I searched the internet what would be the best buy for my money and got stuck on two models: the citizen promaster sea and the seiko skx007. I decided to get the skx007, since to me it was just better looking...
> By that time i was not aware of how deeply i would fall in love with it... As i pulled it out its box, when it finally arrived me, all i thought was "wow". Eversince it became my daily companion. Through the last year i was swimming in oceans and climbing on mountain tops... The skx007 was always with me... And everytime i take a moment and take a good look at it, sitting on my wrist, i fall in love with it again. Not because its still like brand new looking, but because of the true beauty that lies within it...
> I wear it proudly everyday, and i got many coments on it...
> Untill now i wear it with it's stock jubilee... But sometimes i think about getting a strapcode oyster band...
> ...


get the strapcode oyster band! it is so much better - definitely worth it!


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

Cross posting from another thread.

I am hoping the cdn exchange will get better soon. Too expensive to buy and to mod.....

Quick question. I have a build that for some reason, all the right parts don't quite fit together.....

Anyone got an extra SKX chapter ring? It doesn't have to be perfect or new. I will paint over. 

Thanks.


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

Hello


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

I am smitten....added a 007 to my Seiko family - 007, 009 and SRP311
View attachment 7207282


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

007K on the Strap Code Super Oyster



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

View attachment 7220362
Have put my 007 on my strapcode super oyster from my 009.......009 is now on orange rubber, waiting a tuna shroud mod I have just ordered from kontrolsports on eBay.


----------



## Flashriprock (Aug 5, 2014)

I have several watches that all look similar, namely black dial and black bezel. I wanted to break the cycle while also trying my first SKX007 mod project.

I read that dials from Seiko models sharing the 7s26 movement were interchangeable (I'll defer to experts on exactly how true that is), so I searched for the best quality Seiko 5 silver burst dial I could find. After weeks of searching I settled on the Seiko 5 SNKF47.

Below is the result. Sapphire dome crystal, hands and bezel insert from Dagaz. Coin notch bezel from Murphy Mfg. 22mm Swiss Tropic Silicone/Rubber Strap from Otto Frei.

Before...







After...







More














Fun project and probably not my last.


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

Built this one recently, It looks really sharp. Hopefully the perfect strap can be found, I envision back with orange stitching or something similar. Or maybe just an orange Nato. 

I hadn't had the pleasure of using the Murphy coin-edge bezel before this, all I have to say it that its completely excellent!! I am super pleased I bought a two-pack so I could give it a go myself.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Very elegant with that thin Plongeur.
But I don't recall seeing them at Yob or Dagaz.
Your source, please?



xAEROPLANEx said:


> Built this one recently,


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

A 16-year-old SKX009 without a single service and has been through several black holes. Still keeping time at +6 seconds per day and by lunch time told two Subs to f*ck off.










Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

cyberwarhol said:


> Cross posting from another thread.
> 
> I am hoping the cdn exchange will get better soon. Too expensive to buy and to mod.....
> 
> ...


Anyone got a spare chapter ring? Any colour is fine..... Thanks.

Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

cyberwarhol said:


> Anyone got a spare chapter ring? Any colour is fine..... Thanks.
> 
> Sent from myusing Tapatalk


Have you tried Dagaz?


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Have you tried Dagaz?


I just need it as a shim for a different built and thought someone might have a cheap one laying around.

Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Happy Leap Day everyone.

I just finished watching our POTUS honor Navy Seal E. Byer with the Medal Of Honor. Can't thank those guys enough. 
Truly amazing people and grateful to have them. Bless them all.

Now, it's Monday and everyone wants to start the weekday solidly. No brainer here then.

SKX007


















Have a great day everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## shichinin (Nov 9, 2015)

New shoes.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbnelson (Feb 8, 2016)

I ordered this SKX007K1 with a rubber strap to save ten bucks. The eBay price was only $144/free shipping from "watch-code" in Singapore. The wait from order placement to receipt in Minnesota was just 10 calendar days! No Seiko box, but a manual and warranty card were included. The reseller's name on the warrany card is Skywatches.com.sg. Paypal calls them "Time Corporation ‏(watch-code‏)". The return address on the box names "Adrian Low" whom I believe is active in this forum. Over the past month "buy it now" prices have fluctuated daily, between $138 and $158. At the low end they only sell a few then the price moves higher the next day. The watch is in perfect, new condition, as advertised. I'm very pleased with the watch and the price. I heartily recommend Adrian Low aka Time Corporation aka watch-code aka skywatches.com.sg for a great price on this blog fav timepiece.

As for the watch itself, it's the fifth Japanese automatic I've bought since Christmas. I swear it's the last! In many ways it's my favorite. It's certainly the most versatile, reminding of my speedy day/date that way. It looks good on three very different straps, something no other Japanese watch (of mine) has managed.

Here are the different looks. Sources given below.

















































--- Perforated white racing band: Clockwork Synergy "Black & White Rally Perforated Smooth Leather Interchangeable Watch Band". 
--- Deployment clasp: Amazon "Ritche 22mm Stainless Steel Push Button Butterfly Deployment Clasp For Leather Watch band Strap Silver". 
--- Brown leather zulu strap: Amazon "StrapsCo Tan Burnt Leather Nato Zulu Watch Band size 22mm". Note: I darkened this with black shoe polish, right away.
--- Red stitched black nylon nato strap: Amazon "Hadley-Roma MS4220RQ 220 22mm Nylon Black Watch Strap". This nylon was stiff as a board until I rolled it sideways, working it back and forth, a hundred times.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

pbnelson said:


> I ordered this SKX007K1 with a rubber strap to save ten bucks. The eBay price was only $144/free shipping from "watch-code" in Singapore. The wait from order placement to receipt in Minnesota was just 10 calendar days! No Seiko box, but a manual and warranty card were included. The reseller's name on the warrany card is Skywatches.com.sg. Paypal calls them "Time Corporation ‏(watch-code‏)". The return address on the box names "Adrian Low" whom I believe is active in this forum. Over the past month "buy it now" prices have fluctuated daily, between $138 and $158. At the low end they only sell a few then the price moves higher the next day. The watch is in perfect, new condition, as advertised. I'm very pleased with the watch and the price. I heartily recommend Adrian Low aka Time Corporation aka watch-code aka skywatches.com.sg for a great price on this blog fav timepiece.


Excellent choice of watch!

I just bought an SNZG17 from him also. Waiting for arrival.


----------



## Custom (Apr 16, 2012)

I decided to run an experiment in February. I wore my SKX every day of the month starting on February 1st with a time sync. Today, it is exactly 29 seconds off, one second slow per day! Seriously impressive results, better then every other mechanical I have owned.

Any one else find their SKX to be remarkably accurate?


----------



## narofx (Dec 4, 2015)

Stock skx007. Looking for ideas for nato straps here from all the photos here.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

powerband said:


> A 16-year-old SKX009 without a single service and has been through several black holes. Still keeping time at +6 seconds per day and by lunch time told two Subs to f*ck off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's stories like this that make me laugh at those who say the 7s26 is a disposable movement and not meant to pass on to the next generation. Imagine how long it would go with a service every now and then.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Custom said:


> I decided to run an experiment in February. I wore my SKX every day of the month starting on February 1st with a time sync. Today, it is exactly 29 seconds off, one second slow per day! Seriously impressive results, better then every other mechanical I have owned.
> 
> Any one else find their SKX to be remarkably accurate?


Mine runs with a zero error rate while being worn and will lose or gain 1-2 sec. overnight depending on resting position so I can keep it within 1-2 sec. + or - on a day to day basis. I've tested all resting positions and none give the same zero rate while being worn but I'm not complaining.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToniDaTyga (Jun 6, 2012)

I got mine as a trade off on a deal that went south. It came with its original jubilee bracelet but I wanted to spice things up a bit with a Nato strap.









Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Looks great! Is this an Omega NATO?



shichinin said:


> New shoes.


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

This one arrived last week, bezel insert is a little beat up but my plan is to mod it.

Looks good on a red Maratac Mil series strap.


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

TheMeasure said:


> Looks great! Is this an Omega NATO?


Looks like one of the new Toxic Nato's to me!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Strap came two months late (ebay seller already refunded 5 bucks it costed), I blame "army, infantry" and the eagle logo on the letter to be the reason, with all the wackjobs in the world this was probably redflagged and opened by customs. 
Its a nice nylon strap, thought of coloring stitching with red marker but after trying on various natos and straps I am pretty sure I'll never wear it again cause there is nothing better than SS bracelet, nothing, I actually love the stock jubelee alot.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

ARMADUK said:


> Strap came two months late (ebay seller already refunded 5 bucks it costed), I blame "army, infantry" and the eagle logo on the letter to be the reason, with all the wackjobs in the world this was probably redflagged and opened by customs.
> Its a nice nylon strap, thought of coloring stitching with red marker but after trying on various natos and straps I am pretty sure I'll never wear it again cause there is nothing better than SS bracelet, nothing, I actually love the stock jubelee alot.


would you be able to link the strap's current auction (if there is still one)? looks like a copy of maratec elite, which countycomm no longer sells, and i need a substitute.


----------



## junbug5150 (Dec 29, 2015)

Quick mod


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Being a beater for 16 years, this SKX009 spent its life surviving the sh*t that my expensive watches won't go near.

And it's still awaiting the next adventure, a granite rock, a felled tree, an insidious stone waiting below the surface of rushing whitewater.

It doesn't even have a spot in the watch box... and makes fun of my 114060 for a lack of callous on its soft hands.

My first SKX I brought home in 2000.










Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## brahman (Nov 19, 2015)

Custom said:


> I decided to run an experiment in February. I wore my SKX every day of the month starting on February 1st with a time sync. Today, it is exactly 29 seconds off, one second slow per day! Seriously impressive results, better then every other mechanical I have owned.
> 
> Any one else find their SKX to be remarkably accurate?


Mine was under +1 spd for the first month or so and settled in to about -3 to -4 spd. Still plenty good.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

rcorreale said:


> ... Imagine how long it would go with a service every now and then.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just for crap and giggles, I plan to test this out. No service until the watch stops running. I'll report in several decades.

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

Here are a couple...









(despite the dial, this is a 007 mod):


----------



## shichinin (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks. Looks and feels like an Omega strap but it is from Timefactors. 
So far it is pretty good.



TheMeasure said:


> Looks great! Is this an Omega NATO?


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

007 in its natural habitat. Tupperware.


----------



## Squale1521 (Jul 2, 2015)

Bonetto Cinturini band, DLW all black ceramic bezel insert and Murphy Manufacturing coin edge bezel. The pictures do not do it justice.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Squale1521 said:


> Bonetto Cinturini band, DLW all black ceramic bezel insert and Murphy Manufacturing coin edge bezel. The pictures do not do it justice.


Wow that bezel insert looks great... I wonder if it would fit my SNZF17?


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

First day in the office for this one. Off to Curaçao tomorrow!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Squale1521 (Jul 2, 2015)

Thank you! The bezel insert will fit the SKX007, SKX009, 6309 and 7002 Divers.


----------



## gallegoc (Apr 6, 2013)

On a toxic nato










Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

Squale1521 said:


> Thank you! The bezel insert will fit the SKX007, SKX009, 6309 and 7002 Divers.


Does the insert have lume?
Looks interesting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Squale1521 (Jul 2, 2015)

harrym71 said:


> Does the insert have lume?
> Looks interesting.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, just the pip has lume.


----------



## Vcook (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: SKX013*

skx007, button stud natural veg tan.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: SKX013*

I like this insert BUT it's not made to match in any way the Hardlex or any sapphire available for the skx (the insert ID is too small)

More than 1,5mm gap between the glass and the insert edge is* not* nice to be seen and it is a really easy way to collect dust, gunk, debrits, sand, ect.









There is a smart modder "MrOllium" who attached an additional 1,5mm sapphire to the original Hardlex to solve this insert problem and the result is cool! 
You can see here before and after


----------



## Squale1521 (Jul 2, 2015)

*Re: SKX013*



LeeMorgan said:


> I like this insert BUT it's not made to match in any way the Hardlex or any sapphire available for the skx (the insert ID is too small)
> 
> More than 1,5mm gap between the glass and the insert edge is* not* nice to be seen and it is a really easy way to collect dust, gunk, debrits, sand, ect.
> 
> ...


It's not the ID that's the problem but rather that the insert is domed vs. flat. I'm in the process of looking for a new crystal to match it. Until then, this will have to do.

By the way, you come off as snarky.


----------



## rene.r (Feb 5, 2016)

My contribution


----------



## IanCognito (Aug 29, 2013)

On Clockwork Synergy vintage blue leather


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

*Re: SKX013*



Squale1521 said:


> It's not the ID that's the problem but rather that the insert is domed vs. flat. I'm in the process of looking for a new crystal to match it. Until then, this will have to do.
> 
> By the way, you come off as snarky.


Would a dagaz superdome crystal work?

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## Squeezealexio (Mar 26, 2014)

I miss this recently sold piece


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: SKX013*



humphrj said:


> Would a dagaz superdome crystal work?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


At 31,2mm usually no, the Id of that bogus ceramic can't easily be enlarged
No other glass available unless you use a plexi with step (a new smaller glass with matching gasket could be used, but it's not easy to find)
But I'll be happy to know that it's possible because I like that insert.

@squale
You shouldn't call someone snarky because you discover "too late" that your mod could have been better made, or anyway because someone franky says what he think.
You're quite "fresh" here, you'll learn to make nice mods soon, I'm sure.

But................... do you like it? So be happy and not so moody


----------



## GW-A1030A (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: SKX013*










My first mod. I purchased an unmodded, used SKX007 from a WUS member over two years ago and it sat in my drawer until a couple months ago when I finally decided to put the mod together. A lot of you have seen this mod before...mostly Yobokies mod items:

Yobokies sapphire dome
Yobokies black Monster dial
Yobokies plongeur hands
Yobokies silver chapter ring
Yobokies Planet Ocean bezel insert
The bracelet was included with my purchase, but I believe it comes from Strapcode.

I'm planning to crack it open again in the near future. The silver chapter ring is off a bit and I have a new style bezel incoming.


----------



## Squale1521 (Jul 2, 2015)

Good thought Humphrj, but I tried that and there's still a gap. I found a place out of the U.K. called Crystaltimes and I'm going to see how that goes. My local watchmaker says he can mod it so it fits perfectly but there's a price to pay for that work (that will be my last resort). I've only been trying to figure this out for a month or so. There's plenty of time to improve these kinds of things. Once I do, I'll post some follow up pictures.


----------



## Reoxy (Aug 10, 2015)

New mesh strap on my skx007. Cost about 7 euros. Took me little over 2 hours to shorten it with dremel and pliers. My hands were extremely cramped after the operation. If someone knows what tools I should have used, then please let me know.

Edit. resiced pic.


----------



## Techjunkie (Sep 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

Squale1521 said:


> I found a place out of the U.K. called Crystaltimes and I'm going to see how that goes.


Crystaltimes are a very reputable company but they are Hong Kong based not UK, click on the shipping link on their website.

Best of luck with the rest of the mod |>


----------



## Squale1521 (Jul 2, 2015)

Richard- said:


> Crystaltimes are a very reputable company but they are Hong Kong based not UK, click on the shipping link on their website.
> 
> Best of luck with the rest of the mod |>


Thanks for the information. Hopefully they can make a good recommendation.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

I'm back again with my first of a series of changes to the almost perfect 007. BTW - before I forget; to "custom and powerband" with your 16 year legacies; I hope to be back to you in 20 or 30 years with a similar longevity report.

Thank you to Steve Horn who added the lug holes. The rest of the parts came from Yobokies and CousinsUK (hands, 6R15, double domed crystal & coke bezel / coin edge).

When it is done, I expect Chuck Norris may decide to start wearing a watch, and he will want mine. If he does, I'll probably just give it to him to avoid any nastiness.....but it'll make me mad if I have to. In the meantime, here is the beginning (again, thanks Steve). When it's back from the watchmaker, I'll show it off. Enjoy:


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Dang, WUS still messing up some people's ability to post pics.... =\ same here


----------



## sting9154 (Dec 13, 2015)

The colorful day.


----------



## AnR_classyStore (Dec 18, 2015)

I think i need to get an skx007 now 

Hybrid with tuna










In position :
Gshock : dw6900cm-1jf, gulfmaster
Seiko : sbbn015, sdwa89, skx009 tuna mod


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

timetellinnoob said:


> would you be able to link the strap's current auction (if there is still one)? looks like a copy of maratec elite, which countycomm no longer sells, and i need a substitute.


Sorry didnt see your reply, just search for Infantry strap 22mm in ebay


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

timetellinnoob said:


> Dang, WUS *still messing up *some people's ability to post pics.... =\ same here


Totally not cool.
Not that we're paying for a membership or nuffin,...
But still... :-x
Just sayin...


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Let's see if this post works.

edit: I still can't post....


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

It's fixed. I was able to edit and get my pictures uploaded.


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

View attachment 7323474


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

G.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Chronopolis said:


> Totally not cool.
> Not that we're paying for a membership or nuffin,...
> But still... :-x
> Just sayin...


i can still do pics through my phone, i just don't like to do that since the files are so huge, and I can also link from pics that i already have up... but i just _prefer_ to put the pics on my comp, resize/crop them on a good sized screen, etc. and post that way.

anyway, what i was going to say was, it's been a week or 2 it's been happening. it sucks or whatever, but obviously a minor inconvenience in the scope of things, so, nbd.


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

Shot from today sitting in traffic.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

timetellinnoob said:


> it sucks or whatever, but obviously *a minor inconvenience in the scope of things*, so, nbd.


Aye, so true, so true. One must have perspective. I am sure there are hundreds of millions of people who would want nothing more than this sort of annoyances in exchange for their daily life-threatening problems.

On that note here's one of mine: ;-)

View attachment 7331058


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Last day on the ski mountain.

View attachment 7338306


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

Hardscrabbler said:


> Last day on the ski mountain.
> 
> View attachment 7338306


Looks like a whiteout hiding your pic ;-)

Another attachment not working. :roll:


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

The funny part is, on Tapatalk, the broken attachment icon looks like a wintry mountain.


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Richard- said:


> Looks like a whiteout hiding your pic ;-)
> 
> Another attachment not working. :roll:



View attachment 7340146


Let's see if it works this. Otherwise, I'll need to divert time from watch modding to learn basic computer skills. Let's hope that's not the case.


----------



## JoshuaJev (Dec 27, 2015)

My skx007


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

Hardscrabbler said:


> View attachment 7340146
> 
> 
> Let's see if it works this. Otherwise, I'll need to divert time from watch modding to learn basic computer skills. Let's hope that's not the case.


Nothing wrong with your computer skills it's who ever is hosting or maintaining the website.

Best to use a hosting site for you pics at the moment.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

you just have to edit and go into manage attachments, then apply inline until it posts correctly


----------



## junbug5150 (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## Proenski (Dec 28, 2013)

Richard- said:


> Looks like a whiteout hiding your pic ;-)
> 
> Another attachment not working. :roll:


>> edit post >> delete pic >> re-upload

This forum is having serious problems unfortunately and even the moderators don't know what/how/if something is being done to it...


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

Just back from MCWW:

View attachment 7349514
View attachment 7349666


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Shrouded 009.....


----------



## rene.r (Feb 5, 2016)

junbug5150 said:


>


Nice looking weapon you got there. :smile:

Awesome bezel! Love it!


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm in:


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

SKX009 just arrived today.

Lovely watch, I owned one a few years ago but being a flipper I foolishly let it go and now getting one back is awesome.





A pic with a few close relations b-)


----------



## crispy12120 (Sep 23, 2015)

The 007 underwater


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

In the right place

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

My wife said I was too "matchy" today. I think I have to agree!

Changed the hands out from sword hands and swapped chapter ring from polished to brushed! Love it even more now!!


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Squale1521 said:


> Bonetto Cinturini band, DLW all black ceramic bezel insert and Murphy Manufacturing coin edge bezel. The pictures do not do it justice.


Holy crow! That's one of the best mods I've ever seen!

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Just......an amazing watch.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Hwkaholic said:


> My wife said I was too "matchy" today. I think I have to agree!
> 
> Changed the hands out from sword hands and swapped chapter ring from polished to brushed! Love it even more now!!


Any lume shots? Where did you get the hands?

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Thursday everyone.

Today I'm sporting a long time favorite, always a solid choice that gets the job done.

The Seiko SKX007. 



























Have a nice day everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## amac84 (Mar 11, 2016)

The SKX009 is my first Seiko, and I can finally say I "get it" when it comes to all the Seiko love! I've had mine for about a month and it only left my wrist for the first time two days ago. I've worn it to work, camping, fishing, etc. There's just something so satisfying about putting a "beater" through its paces!


----------



## B-EZ (Dec 14, 2011)

SKX009 on navy silicone from esslinger


----------



## B-EZ (Dec 14, 2011)

...with the attachment


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

I think the Strapcode Endmill was made for the 009!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

My Seiko SKX009 on a Hadley Roma silicone strap.
View attachment 7396682
View attachment 7396722


----------



## ToniDaTyga (Jun 6, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Can you post a side angle shot, I've seen mixed pix on where the endlink meets the bracelet 


oldspice said:


> I think the Strapcode Endmill was made for the 009!


----------



## _fool (Mar 4, 2012)

I don't know why, but this combination somehow hits the sweet spot for me. The colors are difficult to capture properly with a shabby phone camera, but you guys probably have seen it in real life  If not: you should!

(and thanks for the pointer below, about attaching images)


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

Suddenly lots of people seem to be having problems posting pics on numerous threads, including me. What's going on?


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cox said:


> Suddenly lots of people seem to be having problems posting pics on numerous threads, including me. What's going on?


Answer by forum member SDGenius a few pages back.



SDGenius said:


> you just have to edit and go into manage attachments, then apply inline until it posts correctly


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

SKX011J

BEFORE:









AFTER:


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Lovely. What hands please?



Hwkaholic said:


> My wife said I was too "matchy" today. I think I have to agree!
> 
> Changed the hands out from sword hands and swapped chapter ring from polished to brushed! Love it even more now!!


----------



## Maximus84 (Jan 11, 2015)

Had my 009 for a couple of months now. Bought on the rubber as I didn't like the jubilee but haven't got on with it. Put on a navy NATO today. More comfortable but the blue is a bit lighter than I would've liked. 

Anyhow, love the watch, my first Seiko. Wear it everyday on beater duties when I don't want to damage the Speedy Pro.


----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

You are right that shade of blue doesn't match at all with the color of the bezel or dial! A navy blue would suit it much better, ala Robert Redford in the movie all is lost!


----------



## sting9154 (Dec 13, 2015)

Back to SS


----------



## Techjunkie (Sep 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

007 on a super engineer bracelet


----------



## EvanB (Nov 28, 2014)

Techjunkie said:


> View attachment 7442042
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that amount of distortion a success or a disappointment?


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

cairoanan said:


> 007 on a super engineer bracelet


Is that a super engineer or the super engineer II? I'm trying to decide between the two but the images on the Strapcode website makes it hard to see the difference.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## rasbrito (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: SKX013*















Such a great watch...


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Acurry said:


> Is that a super engineer or the super engineer II? I'm trying to decide between the two but the images on the Strapcode website makes it hard to see the difference.
> 
> Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


You know, it's not a strapcode bracelet so I'm not sure. It's actually from one of my zodiacs.








Repurposed!


----------



## EvanB (Nov 28, 2014)

Acurry said:


> Is that a super engineer or the super engineer II? I'm trying to decide between the two but the images on the Strapcode website makes it hard to see the difference.
> 
> Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


That looks like a hybrid between the Strapcode Super Engineer and the Super Engineer II. It has the flat top surface like the Engineer II and the rounded corner like the Engineer.


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

On genuine president










G.


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

_*Start to Finish*_


----------



## sting9154 (Dec 13, 2015)

Brothers.


----------



## LF78 (Mar 16, 2016)

Here is my lightly customized SKX007.


----------



## vintage76 (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## pbnelson (Feb 8, 2016)

Techjunkie said:


> View attachment 7442042


I love! that distortion. It's exactly what I want mine to look like.


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

With double domed sapphire and strapcode


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

009 on shark mesh


----------



## Control187 (Nov 19, 2015)

009 on a bezel-matching NATO










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Got a new NATO. Kinda thin comparatively speaking, but fits pretty well.


----------



## xDennis (Dec 31, 2015)

Spectre Mod...still waiting on the correct NATO










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## philvid2 (Mar 15, 2016)

Control187 said:


> 009 on a bezel-matching NATO


Good taste, I am wearing the same combination today.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

xDennis said:


> Spectre Mod...still waiting on the correct NATO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks stunning, where did u get the hands and dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

My first 007 got it on a trade, never thought I'd get one, its growing on me



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xDennis (Dec 31, 2015)

cfw said:


> Looks stunning, where did u get the hands and dial
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hand and dial from yokobies, bezel insert & aluminum chapter ring dagez, dbl dome sapphire crystal with blue AR from the bay, crystal time

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

xDennis said:


> Hand and dial from yokobies, bezel insert & aluminum chapter ring dagez, dbl dome sapphire crystal with blue AR from the bay, crystal time
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Thanks. Looks great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xDennis (Dec 31, 2015)

cfw said:


> Thanks. Looks great
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was never a skx fan until i got one too.. i was more of a vintage dress watch guy, now i have the pepsi, spectre mod and a donor for the planet ocean. Honestly the pictures don't do it justice either this watch is so beautiful i look at it all the time! 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## sting9154 (Dec 13, 2015)

I love these guys.


----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

Question for the modders. I'm. Planning on modding my skx007 but will it still be 200m water resistant and keep its iso ? Thanks.

Edit : because I wanna change dial and the back has to be open for that.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Emrejagger said:


> Question for the modders. I'm. Planning on modding my skx007 but will it still be 200m water resistant and keep its iso ? Thanks.
> 
> Edit : because I wanna change dial and the back has to be open for that.


It should be fine. It got assembled once, and all you're doing is assembling it again. When dive watches get serviced, it's the same thing.

Just be sure you reinstall the gaskets properly and you're good to go.

(I can't remember to say what kind of lube/grease to use because I haven't seen clear direction on whether the O-rings are butyl or silicone; someone else here should know for sure)


----------



## jaseyjase (Feb 8, 2016)

My 007J arrived today, went with a simple black nato for my daily banger.

Pictured with my pelican 1010 i put together, dont like things on my wrist when im riding to/from work.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)

This watch is amazing. Dare I admit it's kept my Submariner off my wrist for the past couple weeks? I just love the retro dive aesthetics and the day/date.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

xDennis said:


> I was never a skx fan until i got one too.. i was more of a vintage dress watch guy, now i have the pepsi, spectre mod and a donor for the planet ocean. Honestly the pictures don't do it justice either this watch is so beautiful i look at it all the time!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I know what u mean, I look at it 4 times and still dont know what time it is lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techjunkie (Sep 10, 2012)

EvanB said:


> Is that amount of distortion a success or a disappointment?


Not a dissappointment, I have a dome sapphire addiction. So the dome is worth the distortion!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

jaseyjase said:


> My 007J arrived today, went with a simple black nato for my daily banger.
> 
> Pictured with my pelican 1010 i put together, dont like things on my wrist when im riding to/from work.


Enjoy your watch, it's a great piece.
Cool case btw!


----------



## pbnelson (Feb 8, 2016)

Techjunkie said:


> Not a dissappointment, I have a dome sapphire addiction. So the dome is worth the distortion!


Is it by any chance the Dagaz "Thick Domed Sapphire" crystal? I've been thinking about trying one of those.


----------



## jaseyjase (Feb 8, 2016)

v1triol said:


> Enjoy your watch, it's a great piece.
> Cool case btw!


cheers mate! might be overkill but thats half the fun!


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Just came in! Skx171. The indices and white on black day/date make this version so much cooler in my opinion. The stock bezel is just ok. Aftermarket coin edge with Dagaz insert really changed the look.


----------



## jaseyjase (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

Cousins


----------



## phooey (Feb 5, 2014)

SKX007 with OEM Sumo set up and sapphire.


----------



## revlimiter (Dec 13, 2015)

*2 Hobbies Collide!*









My pair of Redline Club Gulf Porsches came last night. I had to throw the 007 on a Gulf Racing strap for pix.


















This thing is... really nice. Rubber tires, metal base, full detailing and a cool display case. $19 more than a regular Hot Wheels but they really used those funds to make a perfect car.


















I believe the strap is Clockwork Synergy. Impressive color match! The 007 is the only watch in my collection that can really pull it off.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Very happy with the new look


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Revlimiter, that's a perfect race day strap.


----------



## TNesher (Sep 30, 2014)

I don't think I've shared this beauty with you yet. My apologies ! And if I have posted this earlier in the thread. My apologies again ! ( yes I'm Canadian)


----------



## Chrisautry (Nov 3, 2015)

Picked up a new strap from yellowdogwatchstraps on eBay. Definitely a notch above most I've had.


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

skx171 ...not 007/009, but the same family

click image upload




imagen


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

This new strapcode endmill is such a manly beast of a bracelet. I got the upgraded, 6 slot adjustment clasp to add to the heft. It's by far the most comfy metal bracelet I've tried.


----------



## sebgreen (Dec 11, 2014)

Just collect from post office today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

upload pic


----------



## xDennis (Dec 31, 2015)

@revlimiter, all you need is a planet ocean orange dial!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

TNesher said:


> I don't think I've shared this beauty with you yet. My apologies ! And if I have posted this earlier in the thread. My apologies again ! ( yes I'm Canadian)
> View attachment 7560386


Any info on the strap and bracelet?

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrtime (Oct 3, 2008)

Just joined the family with this SKX009 on Super Oyster. Is this seriously a sub $300 watch?


----------



## Toan Ngo (Feb 4, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

Missing my beauty  hope to get it back from monsterwatches soon...

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


----------



## Maradonio (Nov 19, 2015)

View attachment 7601994

I am in love with this watch.


----------



## shichinin (Nov 9, 2015)

SKX love is real


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

007 mod


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Tomgbw said:


> 007 mod


Is that dial from the SNXS79? I love that dial but wish there was a clean solution to remove the 5 shield.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Here's my 007 on olive NATO strap, One.Second.Closer Khaos bezel and Scani.one bezel insert.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JAndrewC (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Manzur Aurel Dan (Oct 4, 2015)

my skx007 
View attachment 7636674
View attachment 7636738
View attachment 7636754
View attachment 7636762
View attachment 7636778
View attachment 7636802
View attachment 7636826


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Acurry said:


> Is that dial from the SNXS79? I love that dial but wish there was a clean solution to remove the 5 shield.


i've always thought of that too. i'm not sure if the 5 is held on by 1 or 2 holes, but.... my idea has always been to fill it in with a dot of paint. a lot of those dials are metallic, and would be hard to match that of course, so it'd be a more distinct color maybe red or orange or something if it were your favorite color. a random dot doesn't seem like it'd be that bad opposed to an empty hole. esp if it matched a red second hand or something. or silver would be a good general color... i dunno.


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

mrtime said:


> Just joined the family with this SKX009 on Super Oyster. Is this seriously a sub $300 watch?


Looks really nice. I've been contemplating a super oyster for my 009 - have any more pics?


----------



## smellmyface (Mar 10, 2015)

LED floodlight brings out some gray:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techjunkie (Sep 10, 2012)

pbnelson said:


> Is it by any chance the Dagaz "Thick Domed Sapphire" crystal? I've been thinking about trying one of those.


No, it's from CrystalTimes on Fleabay


----------



## junbug5150 (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## Frospike38 (May 9, 2014)

Finally joined the skx club! I've wanted one for a long time and lo-behold my boss gave me it as a going away present! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaykim (Jun 18, 2013)

My dad asked me if this was a $1,000 watch. I told him that it is just a $200 watch, and he was amazed. He is a collector of rolex watches.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Frospike38 said:


> Finally joined the skx club! I've wanted one for a long time and lo-behold my boss gave me it as a going away present!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. I hope the going away part was your idea.


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

I saw a lot of these around the forums, didn't get why they were so popular. Saw some articles about these watches, still didn't quite get it. Decided to order one from Skywatches on the 23rd of March and it arrived today.

I get it now.

View attachment DSC00621.jpg


View attachment DSC00622.jpg


View attachment DSC00623.jpg


View attachment DSC00625.jpg


It's not easy to see, but the bezel is slightly misaligned. I tried adjusting it, but it's off ever so slightly. Any suggestions? Or is removing the bezel insert and re-seating it my only option?

I also have a shark/saw tooth bezel mod and red bezel insert en route from dr.seikostain on eBay and I'll post pics of that once I have that done!


----------



## Frospike38 (May 9, 2014)

duc said:


> Nice. I hope the going away part was your idea.


It was! I worked with my boss for 5 years and I was his original employee when he first started his company. I'm onto bigger and better things and landed my dream job.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Frospike38 said:


> It was! I worked with my boss for 5 years and I was his original employee when he first started his company. I'm onto bigger and better things and landed my dream job.


Good for you and respect for your boss. Its a good man who is happy when his good ones go off to better things. Nice watch. That's what I bought and am having "fixed" to my tastes. It's pretty near perfect as is. If I didn't have a couple of others, I would not mess with the 007.

BTW - your boss did you a solid with the oyster band.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Frospike38 (May 9, 2014)

duc said:


> Good for you and respect for your boss. Its a good man who is happy when his good ones go off to better things. Nice watch. That's what I bought and am having "fixed" to my tastes. It's pretty near perfect as is. If I didn't have a couple of others, I would not mess with the 007.
> 
> BTW - your boss did you a solid with the oyster band.


Yea he's a great guy and will forever be a good friend. And he got me the rubber strap version, but I just ordered the oyster bracelet for it


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

Again, i can post this in many threads
There are some 007s there


----------



## brettinlux (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

brettinlux said:


> View attachment 7674210


Looks great on the oyster. Probably better than the 007. BUT then again i think the 007 looks best on endmill or Jubilee.

Enjoy your watch

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Eingram141 (Apr 14, 2014)

Wow. Great collection. What is top row, second from the left? Awesome patina on the dial.


----------



## Repset (Mar 2, 2016)

Got this beauty from my wife. I think she saw me open this forun and boom, couple days later she gave me as birthday gift during holiday in hongkong.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Repset (Mar 2, 2016)

Repset said:


> Got this beauty from my wife. I think she saw me open this forun and boom, couple days later she gave me as birthday gift during holiday in hongkong.
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk











Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## waitaminute (Aug 24, 2014)

Racing Martini Nato Strap.


----------



## pbnelson (Feb 8, 2016)

Repset said:


> View attachment 7680770
> 
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


Now that gal's a keeper! What a wife!


----------



## pbnelson (Feb 8, 2016)

*Dagaz "Thick SKX Domed Sapphire" mod*

Double-domed sapphires are for the faint-hearted.

Give me single-domed distortion, and give it to me good and hard:






​

This is my Dagaz SKX Thick Domed Sapphire mod. I'll post a full walkthrough in its own thread, but for now here are a few photos of the end product.


Before:








Raw material:








After:








Distortion, now that's more like it:







​
_p.s. anyone know the lift angle on an Orient 46D movement? i'm reduced to begging. see my WUS post._


----------



## smellmyface (Mar 10, 2015)

Complimentary 7002 included.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Late morning switch to this old friend.


















Have a nice day everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## sting9154 (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## Jwiner (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

I finally added a SKX007 to my Seiko collection.
I like to change my watch frequently, one day I wear the monster, one day the spirit, ecc ecc.

How can I "charge" the skx007 if it can't be charged using the crown?
What do you do to set the correct time on the watch when you wear it?

You put it on the wrist, wait for half an hours and than set the time?


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

sblantipodi said:


> I finally added a SKX007 to my Seiko collection.
> I like to change my watch frequently, one day I wear the monster, one day the spirit, ecc ecc.
> 
> How can I "charge" the skx007 if it can't be charged using the crown?
> ...


Just shake the watch a bit and when you see the second hand ticking away, set the day/date/time. Just make sure it's not between 10pm - 2am (or whatever the manual states) on the watch when you're setting the day/date. Setting the day/date within the time range when the day/date are changing can damage the movement.

I usually check this by turning the time forward until I see the day/date change. Once they change, I set the time ahead even further forward by at least a couple hours just to be safe, then I set the day/date.

The rotor inside the watch will wind it up as you shake the watch and wear it throughout the day.


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

I truly love this watch, it goes with everything, dress it up or down for more of a casual look. Wearing it today at work. Seiko SKX009J1 matched with a 22mm distressed leather watch band from DeBeer.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Military Mod


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

norsairius said:


> Just shake the watch a bit and when you see the second hand ticking away, set the day/date/time. Just make sure it's not between 10pm - 2am (or whatever the manual states) on the watch when you're setting the day/date. Setting the day/date within the time range when the day/date are changing can damage the movement.
> 
> I usually check this by turning the time forward until I see the day/date change. Once they change, I set the time ahead even further forward by at least a couple hours just to be safe, then I set the day/date.
> 
> The rotor inside the watch will wind it up as you shake the watch and wear it throughout the day.


if I shake a little and than I wear it, does it "recharge" fast?
As far as I know the watch is very unprecise when it is with low power, is this a problem?

I'm sorry but this is the first watch I have that does not hand wind. Thanks!


----------



## trott3r (Jun 26, 2013)

sblantipodi said:


> if I shake a little and than I wear it, does it "recharge" fast?
> As far as I know the watch is very unprecise when it is with low power, is this a problem?
> 
> I'm sorry but this is the first watch I have that does not hand wind. Thanks!


My orient automatic is at full 40hr charge (PWR indicator dial ) after a day at work with say 5000 steps ( thanks pebble).

I expect the 07 is very similiar.
Accuracy is +30s to -30secs for the 07 movement (7s26c) and my seiko 09k runs at +9s to +20secs when worn.

Just wear it for a day and see whether it comes within the specs.
I use watch checker android app to record my automatics.


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

There is a post that breaks it down. They averaged for every 30 seconds of non stop shake about 7hrs of run time so it takes little time to fully wind. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

I have just canceled my order as soon as I discovered that it was shipped from japan.
Is there an uk shop that sells the watch? I would like the J version.

Thanks.


----------



## sebgreen (Dec 11, 2014)

sblantipodi said:


> I have just canceled my order as soon as I discovered that it was shipped from japan.
> Is there an uk shop that sells the watch? I would like the J version.
> 
> Thanks.


The J versions has to come from Japan at some point. That's the point of the J version.

Buying from a uk seller will probably be a lot more expensive.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

sebgreen said:


> The J versions has to come from Japan at some point. That's the point of the J version.
> 
> Buying from a uk seller will probably be a lot more expensive.


I'm not interested in the price, I'm interested in getting it fast and without problems if I want to return it for imperfections.


----------



## sebgreen (Dec 11, 2014)

sblantipodi said:


> I'm not interested in the price, I'm interested in getting it fast and without problems if I want to return it for imperfections.


Fair enough. Google it. I found a few sellers when I was looking. Although I did end up going with a K version as Js seemed to be out of stock everywhere.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

sebgreen said:


> Fair enough. Google it. I found a few sellers when I was looking. Although I did end up going with a K version as Js seemed to be out of stock everywhere.


I googled before writing here


----------



## sebgreen (Dec 11, 2014)

sblantipodi said:


> I googled before writing here


The only place I could find sellers with actual watches (not listed as out of stock) was eBay, which isn't really what you are after. Thought about a K model?


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

sebgreen said:


> The only place I could find sellers with actual watches (not listed as out of stock) was eBay, which isn't really what you are after. Thought about a K model?


I want the J version


----------



## LF78 (Mar 16, 2016)

I think in your case a physical shop may be better. Shipping from Asia with Rakuten and Creation Watches was very fast in my case... BTW I wanted the K version for the simpler dial


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

LF78 said:


> I think in your case a physical shop may be better. Shipping from Asia with Rakuten and Creation Watches was very fast in my case... BTW I wanted the K version for the simpler dial


is there someone who knows citywatches?
do they ship from UK or Japan?


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

I bought mine on a whim from Amazon. It actually came from a shop called Mini-Watches (either Hong Kong or Singapore). I paid an extra $20 - $30 (US) for quick delivery. The watch was in my hands in four or five days. I was stunned with how fast it arrived. Maybe that's an option for you. 

I had some nervousness about the condition before it arrived. I concluded that since the cost was so low, even if there was a problem, I'd just write it off as a bad call. My watch was perfect ("K" version). The "J" versions are supposed to be built to even tighter QC standards (if you believe most of what is posted on line). 

In other words, if the cost is not such a big deal, just get one from Asia and risk the condition. It'll probably be just what you want.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Good morning. Mine on a ACU Gray Maratac Mil-Series band.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

duc said:


> I bought mine on a whim from Amazon. It actually came from a shop called Mini-Watches (either Hong Kong or Singapore). I paid an extra $20 - $30 (US) for quick delivery. The watch was in my hands in four or five days. I was stunned with how fast it arrived. Maybe that's an option for you.
> 
> I had some nervousness about the condition before it arrived. I concluded that since the cost was so low, even if there was a problem, I'd just write it off as a bad call. My watch was perfect ("K" version). The "J" versions are supposed to be built to even tighter QC standards (if you believe most of what is posted on line).
> 
> In other words, if the cost is not such a big deal, just get one from Asia and risk the condition. It'll probably be just what you want.


Speaking from practical experience as an owner of 2 007J's and 2 007K's, I can confidently say there's no discernible difference in build quality. Time keeping between the two versions is strictly a roll of the dice. I've had good and bad between both versions and have always been able to regulate the sloppier ones to cosc specs.


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Stole the B-22 from my Tuna 035 and put it on 009... Same looks as the classic Z-22, I personally love the look of these type of diver straps with ridges... And it's so comfortable, great rubber material. None of that plastic stiffnes you get with Z-22.


----------



## fofofomin (Dec 22, 2014)

Endmill.

Anyone have their 007 run fast? I'm getting almost +1 min and it's only been 4 hours since I set it this morning.

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

fofofomin said:


> Endmill.
> 
> Anyone have their 007 run fast? I'm getting almost +1 min and it's only been 4 hours since I set it this morning.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


I'm betting if you demagnetize it you'll be good to go.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

rcorreale said:


> I'm betting if you demagnetize it you'll be good to go.


Mine has been running much faster than usual too. Is there any way to demagnetize it without going to a watchmaker?


----------



## fofofomin (Dec 22, 2014)

rcorreale said:


> I'm betting if you demagnetize it you'll be good to go.


I did drop it a few days before I noticed the change and it was acting weird, idk if that threw off the balance?

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

EA-Sport said:


> Mine has been running much faster than usual too. Is there any way to demagnetize it without going to a watchmaker?


Yes, you can buy your own but that's most likely going to cost quite a bit more than having a watch maker do it.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

fofofomin said:


> I did drop it a few days before I noticed the change and it was acting weird, idk if that threw off the balance?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


Could very well be.


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

£14 for a cheap Anchor demagnetiser from 'redroosteruk' on the bay. Worth it if you have a few watches or work with small tools. But, yes it could be the balance. The other most likely cause of running very fast is when the balance spring coils are 'hung up' or sticking together. It would cause a high amplitude. If you can see the coils sticking together sometimes a rudimentary hard tap of the watch (wrapped up in something soft) may free the coils. (Do it at your own risk though)


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Mine typically runs slow. I just made an adjustment last night. 
But as Sam Roberts says about Canada, "Everything moves real slow when it's forty below"

Unseasonably warm spring, good day for oysters and the beach.


----------



## fofofomin (Dec 22, 2014)

humphrj said:


> £14 for a cheap Anchor demagnetiser from 'redroosteruk' on the bay. Worth it if you have a few watches or work with small tools. But, yes it could be the balance. The other most likely cause of running very fast is when the balance spring coils are 'hung up' or sticking together. It would cause a high amplitude. If you can see the coils sticking together sometimes a rudimentary hard tap of the watch (wrapped up in something soft) may free the coils. (Do it at your own risk though)





rcorreale said:


> Could very well be.


I'll update the verdict today after I stop by the watch repair shop. Thanks for the help! Easily * was * my most accurate watch so that's why I was worried.

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

fofofomin said:


> I did drop it a few days before I noticed the change and it was acting weird, idk if that threw off the balance?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


It could have jarred the hairspring and gotten it hung up on a post (I forget what it's called). This would make the hairspring behave as if it were shorter and make the watch run fast. A few other threads talk about it; a quick fix would be a sharp knock in a particular direction.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## fofofomin (Dec 22, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> It could have jarred the hairspring and gotten it hung up on a post (I forget what it's called). This would make the hairspring behave as if it were shorter and make the watch run fast. A few other threads talk about it; a quick fix would be a sharp knock in a particular direction.


Watch guy said it was the hairspring, wanted 100.00 to fix!!! 

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

fofofomin said:


> Watch guy said it was the hairspring, wanted 100.00 to fix!!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


See if this is familiar:

seiko monster running 10 minutes fast,, is this possible???
Apart from magnetization, the seiko 7s26 movements also had a problem wherein shock to the watch would cause the hair spring to "jump" and catch on another component of the movement. This would cause the watch to run very fast.

The solution was to give the watch a firm whack (or a few firm whacks) in your palm to get the hair spring to jump back off of whatever it was caught on.

Either problem would be a 5 minute fix for a watchmaker, anyhow.
https://www.watchuseek.com/showpost.php?p=18009970


----------



## fofofomin (Dec 22, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> See if this is familiar:
> 
> seiko monster running 10 minutes fast,, is this possible???
> Apart from magnetization, the seiko 7s26 movements also had a problem wherein shock to the watch would cause the hair spring to "jump" and catch on another component of the movement. This would cause the watch to run very fast.
> ...


Sort of, the funny part is when I first dropped it (on bathroom tile) it kept ticking. I only noticed it had stopped until a few hours later. I did shake it (vigorously) because I thought it just wasn't wound that much. Set it again, then didn't notice the difference in it being fast until a few day later. Following that I have been wearing it hoping it would just "break back in" anyways I'm gonna move this to a separate thread. Thanks for the help so far!

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Headed to the final Caps game shortly rockin' the Red (and blue)









Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## born_sinner (Sep 17, 2013)

Awesome mod!



midshipman01 said:


> Barely recognizable, but a 007 nontheless! Flieger dial, black chapter ring, new hands, white nato, and sapphire.


----------



## Toronto_Time (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Get mine tomorrow, don't why it's taken me so long to get a classic Diver's. Can't wait


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Has anyone modded an SKX009 with a blue tinted AR sapphire crystal to make the blue of the dial more apparent? If so, were you satisfied with the added hue of blue from the crystal swap or was it pretty negligible?


----------



## T. Wahl (Oct 31, 2006)

nnawas said:


> I truly love this watch, it goes with everything, dress it up or down for more of a casual look. Wearing it today at work. Seiko SKX009J1 matched with a 22mm distressed leather watch band from DeBeer.
> View attachment 7713146
> View attachment 7713154
> View attachment 7713170
> View attachment 7713178


Looks great. I especially like the Arabic days on it, very classy and unique. You even got the more special Made in Japan version. Congrats and all the best.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

joshuagull said:


> Has anyone modded an SKX009 with a blue tinted AR sapphire crystal to make the blue of the dial more apparent? If so, were you satisfied with the added hue of blue from the crystal swap or was it pretty negligible?


this guy did it

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/firs...e-ar-double-dome-po-bezel-insert-3092226.html


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Got it about an hour ago  Put it straight onto a Zulustrap.


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## Mar32 (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

Seiko SKX009:


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

My skx007 arrived today with misaligned hour hand.
Is there a way to fix it without taking it to a watchmaker?


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Pics?


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

laff79 said:


> Pics?


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Looks like the infamous misaligned chapter ring. You can do it yourself. Just need some tools. Or you can take to a watchmaker. I'd imagine they'd do it for pretty cheap


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

laff79 said:


> Looks like the infamous misaligned chapter ring. You can do it yourself. Just need some tools. Or you can take to a watchmaker. I'd imagine they'd do it for pretty cheap


chapter ring is pretty aligned, I see the hour hand misaligned.


----------



## pbnelson (Feb 8, 2016)

*The beauty and mystery of the single domed sapphire*

Beside the campfire this Minnesota spring evening, clear skies and 70 degrees. A very large bird, probably a barred owl, flew over the house just after sunset. I looked down at my wrist and was amazed to see the forges of Orodruin as through a palantir.








_Do not gaze into the stone!_







​_

note: cross posted from this thread, but with a different photo at least._


----------



## crispy12120 (Sep 23, 2015)

*Re: The beauty and mystery of the single domed sapphire*

In the snow!


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikethebike67 (Jun 30, 2013)

Best looking skx!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

David


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

New bezel with insert freshly installed on this military 007


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Is there someone with misaligned hour hand here?
How can I fix it? Is there someone who fixed it?


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I finally got this guy back from being fixed up and modified. Duarte (NEWW) did great work and was a pleasure to deal with. I have no idea if it's an homage to anything, I just liked the way it all looked.










Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

SDGenius said:


> View attachment 7815546
> View attachment 7815554


It's blue! The dial looks blue! One of the few pics I've ever seen that captures the BLUE dial! Well done indeed, I might buy one now.


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

With new hands and double domed sapphire:


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## jrc693 (Feb 5, 2013)

SKX 007


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

Rob Cox said:


> It's blue! The dial looks blue! One of the few pics I've ever seen that captures the BLUE dial! Well done indeed, I might buy one now.


It's blue, since its not the original dial mate 

If I'm not mistaken, its the new blue dial from a Stargate II.

The dial on the 007/009 is a dark, textured gray.

Nevertheless, get one, you will not be disappointed!

Sent with tapatalk, using my bare hands and fingers


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

I have not been posting much (ehhhhh..... none actually), but wanted to share my 009 so had to gather 10 posts....

Here it is a month ago, out in the boonies 










Sent with tapatalk, using my bare hands and fingers


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Military mod...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Going to ask this - even though I know it's been asked. Super Oyster question....

Why do you prefer the 22/20 taper bracelet?

Why do you prefer the 22/18 taper bracelet?


David


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Going to ask this - even though I know it's been asked. Super Oyster question....
> 
> Why do you prefer the 22/20 taper bracelet?
> 
> ...


22/18 taper is more comfortable when flexing your wrist, also allows for the MM300 ratcheting clasp to be used which is an added bonus.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

My 007 on a 22/20 oyster......just fits better on the wrist.....being a leftie I don't have to worry about crowns, so I tend to wear it closer to my hand.....then my 009 on rubber....


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> Going to ask this - even though I know it's been asked. Super Oyster question....
> 
> Why do you prefer the 22/20 taper bracelet?
> 
> ...


I think 22/18 is better for small wrist and like it better on my 173. I do like my SRP775 on 22/20 i think the case size suits it better.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I've had the 22/20 and sold that watch recently. Just got an SKX009 and ordered both the 22/20 and 22/18 to see which I like better. I'll return the one I don't like. 

Keep them coming. 


David


----------



## Estilo (Apr 11, 2014)

humphrj;27964242If you can see the coils sticking together sometimes a rudimentary hard tap of the watch (wrapped up in something soft) may free the coils. (Do it at your own risk though)[/QUOTE said:


> I've tried this a few times before to my monster. Only I didn't wrap it in something soft, I held it in my palm and slapped it onto my other palm dial first.
> 
> It does seem to improve it, except for when I keep it unworn dial up for a few days.


----------



## jprangley (Apr 8, 2014)

My update skx007








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techjunkie (Sep 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

#StocKX


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)

I learned a lot by this forum. Time to give something back


----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

Sorry for the crappy oversaturated pic, but I'd like to share quickly how fantastic is this combo...

009 on Strapcode presidential


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

SKX009 on Super Oyster









David


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

TGIT










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GetLittUp (Apr 22, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> SKX009 on Super Oyster
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got this exact combo on the way. Nice!


----------



## Stryd (Apr 22, 2016)

trf2271 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This picture does it for me! Beautiful! Where is the best place to order a SKX007?!(to Sweden)


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Happy Friday!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Got that blueberry tint going on.


----------



## sebgreen (Dec 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arrowandboard (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Diego Ledezma (Feb 4, 2014)

First post, new in the forum, but been browsing for a while...... Anyway, this is my SKX009, jus love it, so versatile!


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

gif upload




free image uploading


----------



## arrowandboard (Apr 23, 2016)

With a shell cordovan watch strap - my personal favorite


----------



## ddldave (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Chrono_Paul (Mar 29, 2016)

Very happy with my new 007 delivered yesterday.









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

Chrono_Paul said:


> Very happy with my new 007 delivered yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How can you not be? Once bitten............... Enjoy, all you have to do now is think about different strap and bracelet combos, which just adds to the fun!


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Just got mine yesterday too! Gotta love Amazon same day shipping!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BONDLTK (Feb 22, 2012)

Simple SKX009 w/DD sapphire on a tropic strap.


----------



## HarambeeStar (Aug 12, 2015)

Beloved 007 with a simple mod for two time zones.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrono_Paul (Mar 29, 2016)

Rob Cox said:


> How can you not be? Once bitten............... Enjoy, all you have to do now is think about different strap and bracelet combos, which just adds to the fun!


Already eying up a black & grey stripe Nato and maybe a strapcode bracelet of some type.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

#StocKX in, no, on a puddle. Hoping spring will come soon.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Agent SKX009


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 7889986
> 
> 
> View attachment 7890002
> ...


What kind of crown is it? self-made?


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Let's go Caps!










Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Pereira (Nov 2, 2012)

Hello 

Got mine in late 2014 and never look back about it...

One thing i like in this watch is the many options for it...


----------



## iwantGSHOCK (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: SKX013*

Here's my Yobokies custom on a black traser NATO... (still don't know why they rotate)















Now I'm all day dreaming of the orange monster... o|


----------



## Estilo (Apr 11, 2014)

Here's mine, purchased a week and a day ago but posting only now because reasons (read: laziness).






























It's been my daily since I purchased it, and it's done +13-16s/day, keeping this rate pretty constantly regardless of which side I rest it on at night. It's well within spec but is above my tolerance level. Can I expect its accuracy to improve, or get it calibrated?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Estilo said:


> Here's mine, purchased a week and a day ago but posting only now because reasons (read: laziness).
> 
> View attachment 7931218
> 
> ...


You can calibrate it if you want.


----------



## mistercoffee1 (Apr 22, 2015)

Estilo said:


> Here's mine, purchased a week and a day ago but posting only now because reasons (read: laziness).
> 
> It's been my daily since I purchased it, and it's done +13-16s/day, keeping this rate pretty constantly regardless of which side I rest it on at night. It's well within spec but is above my tolerance level. Can I expect its accuracy to improve, or get it calibrated?


Wait through the first month, see if it settles by slowing down just a few seconds.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## Andrew-77 (Apr 28, 2016)

I've only just really started paying attention to my watches. I had a Tissot PRC 200 (blue face) for years but it went a bit mad and then died, leaving me in the market for a new daily driver. I nearly bought an SSC017, but I saw it in the flesh and went right off it. I eventually started noticing the SKX007 online and bought one a few weeks ago. I like the Jubilee look (oysters are dull as ditchwater IMHO) but the OEM Seiko is flimsy as hell. Bought a polished shark-mesh for it, it came today.









There's a replacement bezel in the post which I'll post pics of when it arrives. I was hell bent on getting some 'Mercedes' hands for it too but the OEM have really grown on me. I like the sword hands a few posts above as well.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Andrew-77 said:


> I've only just really started paying attention to my watches. I had a Tissot PRC 200 (blue face) for years but it went a bit mad and then died, leaving me in the market for a new daily driver. I nearly bought an SSC017, but I saw it in the flesh and went right off it. I eventually started noticing the SKX007 online and bought one a few weeks ago. I like the Jubilee look (oysters are dull as ditchwater IMHO) but the OEM Seiko is flimsy as hell. Bought a polished shark-mesh for it, it came today.
> 
> View attachment 7942738
> 
> ...


I added an orange plongeur minute hand and it transformed the watch


----------



## Andrew-77 (Apr 28, 2016)

I like that. I'm going to try to keep the black/white/steel colour scheme for the time being though, that way I can wear it to work with a suit. There are way too many mods that I want to try. Going to need at least another 2 watches!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Andrew-77 said:


> I like that. I'm going to try to keep the black/white/steel colour scheme for the time being though, that way I can wear it to work with a suit. There are way too many mods that I want to try. Going to need at least another 2 watches!


What I liked most was the color was not an additional color, as that's the color of some text on the dial. It also made telling the time VERY fast at a glance.

I have pictures somewhere with the stock bezel so it isn't as wild with the Big Grip one from Harold/Yobokies.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

v1triol said:


>


is this a mod or "an old SKX" ???
it seems that SKX has different indexes than this, but I see al lot of SKX with those indexes.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

sblantipodi said:


> is this a mod or "an old SKX" ???
> it seems that SKX has different indexes than this, but I see al lot of SKX with those indexes.


SKX171 dial


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

SDGenius said:


> SKX171 dial


so it is a "common mod"? nice one.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

sblantipodi said:


> so it is a "common mod"? nice one.


yes, VERY common mod.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

SDGenius said:


> yes, VERY common mod.


Yep, all what you need is a SKX171 dial and a coin-edge bezel


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

v1triol said:


> Yep, all what you need is a SKX171 dial and a coin-edge bezel


Even easier is to just pick up an SKX171 and get the bezel and insert, that way you get the black day/date wheels too.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Nice all around combo, and a cool sig line (to v1triol above).


----------



## LF78 (Mar 16, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> I added an orange plongeur minute hand and it transformed the watch


For a lower profile mod orange seconds hand is nice as well:


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

LF78 said:


> For a lower profile mod orange seconds hand is nice as well:
> View attachment 7947858


I agree, that looks nice! I never liked the stock minute hand - would love to see a silver plongeur minute hand on that setup you have.

This guy added white plongeur hands in his 009. Love that look but I like the stock second hand on that one due to the red and blue color combo.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

SDGenius said:


> Even easier is to just pick up an SKX171 and get the bezel and insert, that way you get the black day/date wheels too.


If you like the black date wheel
It's my Saturday watch so blue SAT was a must.


----------



## OmegaSMPMan (Jun 18, 2015)

Here is mine.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

At long last all the parts and work for my (now) two SKXs have come together. I still don't have them, but the Watchmaker sent these pictures:





















Steve Horn drilled the lugs on the Coke bezel version. The other will be sent in for the same treatment when I get it back.

Brian Amicucci is the artist. You can reach him at: [email protected]

Once you touch bases with him, he'll give you his phone number so you can talk one on one without having to go through the email routine.

The Coke bezel insert, with coin edge bezel has some Yobokies hands and a double dome sapphire. The cream de la cream, though, is the 6R15 purring inside.

I took the movement from the original SKX007, and installed it in a new case, with a dial, chapter ring, hands and GMT bezel insert and triple bezel, all from Yobokies.

Can't wait to start swapping NATO, Clover and Strapcode bands and bracelets...

More to come when they are in my hands.


----------



## thedave (Aug 12, 2015)

I travel (and never dive) so I put a 12 hour bezel on mine. Love the way it came out.


----------



## nhelo23 (Apr 20, 2016)

With the J Ver. 

Sent from my ASUS_Z00LD using Tapatalk


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

SKX171




free image host


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

SDGenius said:


> Even easier is to just pick up an SKX171 and get the bezel and insert, that way you get the black day/date wheels too.


Yup. Then throw some snowflake hands and a new dd sapphire on there


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

ddldave said:


>


That is an amazing pic!!

Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Had a 007, flipped it, immediately regretted it, so picked this up today, a 007J.
Currently trying it on a variety of NATO straps but will probably put it on a Strapcode Oyster.


----------



## Hcar (Dec 8, 2015)

Here is mine.I really like it.









Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

OK to post 173?










Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Is this taking the pepsi theme too far? 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

mario24601 said:


> OK to post 173?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely it's ok


----------



## Andrew-77 (Apr 28, 2016)

New bezel arrived today. I thought I was getting this (bezel & insert):









Then I started having second thoughts. Luckily for me though, I'm stupid and didn't read the listing properly; the insert is not included. I've reused the original insert for a very subtle mod which I'm pretty happy with. The new bezel is about 1mm larger in radius, which makes it a little easier to turn. I'm going to order a more lairy insert to go on the original bezel for when I fancy a change.









I've done a before and after' photo, as you'd probably never notice the difference otherwise.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Having a bath after a day at the beach.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

mario24601 said:


> OK to post 173?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love my 173 so IMO yes. Here's it's Pepsi SKX175 cousin.


----------



## DanteX (May 2, 2016)

I'll need to add one of these to my collection soon – do you think a modded leaves the watch bereft of it's natural charm?


----------



## lazysquare (Feb 22, 2016)

DanteX said:


> I'll need to add one of these to my collection soon - do you think a modded leaves the watch bereft of it's natural charm?


I bought some new hands for mine, couldn't bring myself to put them on the watch in the end!


----------



## lazysquare (Feb 22, 2016)

DanteX said:


> I'll need to add one of these to my collection soon - do you think a modded leaves the watch bereft of it's natural charm?


I bought some new hands for mine, couldn't bring myself to put them on the watch in the end!


----------



## DanteX (May 2, 2016)

lazysquare said:


> I bought some new hands for mine, couldn't bring myself to put them on the watch in the end!


I guess it's fine if I have about 5 of them. I'd have to have one in original format, though!


----------



## DanteX (May 2, 2016)

sblantipodi said:


> is this a mod or "an old SKX" ???
> it seems that SKX has different indexes than this, but I see al lot of SKX with those indexes.


Awesome band. Where did you get it from?


----------



## DanteX (May 2, 2016)

Repset said:


> View attachment 7680770
> 
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


Hong Kong?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I am always looking for new ways and new looks for the SKX007/009 and I came across this. Thoughts?

https://scontent.cdninstagram.com/t...g?ig_cache_key=MTI0MTA5MTUwMTk5MzA2MjgwNA==.2

https://scontent.cdninstagram.com/t...g?ig_cache_key=MTIzODkyNDAxNzIzNjAxMzg4NA==.2

DLW watches.....might have to look deeper into their catalog. That looks clean!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

WHOA!

https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/1...18f81aa89ed51751b_1024x1024.jpeg?v=1462273523


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> I am always looking for new ways and new looks for the SKX007/009 and I came across this. Thoughts?
> 
> https://scontent.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/s640x640/sh0.08/e35/13129547_259270731089447_1065692913_n.jpg?ig_cache_key=MTI0MTA5MTUwMTk5MzA2MjgwNA%3D%3D.2
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing!

Looks like a place where ceramic inserts are being sold in reasonable prices.
Good to see flat 'stock' insert in ceramic, my only wish would be to have flat pearl as well


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

It'd be nice to see a creative ceramic insert that isn't also a Rolex copy. +1 on the flat/recessed pearl, too.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

As per Damien from dlw, Ceramic SKX Black bezels are homogeneous solid ceramics.

Dimensions are the same as the original seiko aluminum insert. Height is the same.

The indices/numerals are engraved and filled with white paint. 
The pearl is made of a metal part and a luminous dot. The bottom of the metal part has a stem which sit in the hole of the ceramic and glued down. Almost impossible to detach the pip without breaking the ceramic.

Also the lume glows the same intensity and green tone as the original seiko's.

Just ordered one.


----------



## Jeros1 (Oct 20, 2011)

Here's my SKX 009...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

Wonder if anyone expected to see this one..


----------



## jprangley (Apr 8, 2014)

v1triol said:


> As per Damien from dlw, Ceramic SKX Black bezels are homogeneous solid ceramics.
> 
> Dimensions are the same as the original seiko aluminum insert. Height is the same.
> 
> ...


I think you'll like it. I can vouch for the lume


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

jprangley said:


> I think you'll like it. I can vouch for the lume
> View attachment 8018658


That's the flat SKX insert, right?


----------



## jprangley (Apr 8, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> That's the flat SKX insert, right?


It's slightly sloped.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> That's the flat SKX insert, right?


it's one of their older sub style inserts, only the new SKX style(1:1 dimensions w/OEM) insert is flat.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## BONDLTK (Feb 22, 2012)

W/ DD Sapphire on Super Oyster


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Thursday everyone.
Just in case you've never seen this one before.......;-)























































*Seiko SKX007*
So money.

Have a great Thursday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

BONDLTK said:


> W/ DD Sapphire on Super Oyster
> 
> View attachment 8019522


Where did you source your DD sapphire? Looks great!


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

I have five sapphires from Crystaltimes and I am very happy with them. They are a satisfying firm fit. I have two sapphires from Yobokies and found them a little to easy to push in to the gasket and am so concerned that I wont get the watches they are fitted to wet!
Here are my SKXs with DD sapphires from Crystaltimes.














The other three Crystaltimes are on my Orient Mako/Rays.
The two Yobokies ones are on a Citizen NY0040 and a Seiko SARB017 Alpinist.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Rob Cox said:


> I have five sapphires from Crystaltimes and I am very happy with them. They are a satisfying firm fit. I have two sapphires from Yobokies and found them a little to easy to push in to the gasket and am so concerned that I wont get the watches they are fitted to wet!
> Here are my SKXs with DD sapphires from Crystaltimes.
> View attachment 8034514
> View attachment 8034530
> ...


I got a double domed sapphire from Dagaz a while back - SUPER tall at 5.05mm.


----------



## 62caster (Apr 13, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnytwohands (Sep 14, 2014)

SKX009J on Super Oyster II w/ Superdome Sapphire kit from Dagaz


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

johnnytwohands said:


> View attachment 8036002
> 
> SKX009J on Super Oyster II w/ Superdome Sapphire kit from Dagaz


In wish they sold that sapphire on its own. It's perfect.


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

jprangley said:


> I think you'll like it. I can vouch for the lume
> View attachment 8018658


~~~thought I was looking at a new Submariner for a minute=

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

PMMM with DLW vintage sub insert. Love it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babyface (Jun 6, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

here are my 007s


----------



## AntonisCh (Dec 8, 2015)

Sent from private sat connection...


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

Is this the end? Stocks of 007s, 009s and 011s seem to be drying up everywhere, and what is left is going up in price. Are Seiko going to do a 4R36 version in the same case or is there a whole new design on the way?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Rob Cox said:


> Is this the end? Stocks of 007s, 009s and 011s seem to be drying up everywhere, and what is left is going up in price. Are Seiko going to do a 4R36 version in the same case or is there a whole new design on the way?


Someone told me they emailed Seiko who confirmed they are discontinued. I did the same and have not heard back at all.


----------



## AlejandrOmega (Jul 5, 2010)

Rob Cox said:


> Is this the end? Stocks of 007s, 009s and 011s seem to be drying up everywhere, and what is left is going up in price. Are Seiko going to do a 4R36 version in the same case or is there a whole new design on the way?


Hard to believe they would discontinue or change dramatically, but anything is possible...


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Rob Cox said:


> Is this the end? Stocks of 007s, 009s and 011s seem to be drying up everywhere, and what is left is going up in price. Are Seiko going to do a 4R36 version in the same case or is there a whole new design on the way?


I've noticed as well that the prices on eBay has gone up quite a lot in the last few weeks


----------



## Maradonio (Nov 19, 2015)

I think is time for seiko to make something with this line, cuz they are frozen in time while others update their models like the mako 2.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I wish Seiko would go back to the date only on the dial like the 7002 but keep the rounded indices, and I would like it if they would upgrade the movement to a 6R15. 


David


----------



## nhelo23 (Apr 20, 2016)

Sent from my ASUS_Z00LD using Tapatalk


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

Not SKX but 7002. Just picked up my cerakoted case!! Looks amazing. Glad to have someone local here to do the work.




























Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew-77 (Apr 28, 2016)

Bracelet, bezel and insert all swapped. I think I'll leave it alone for a bit now.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## junbug5150 (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

This baby finally made it home. To recap the mods: Drilled lugs, 6R15 power plant under the hood, double dome crystal, hands, bezel and insert from Yobokies. Nice Clover strap to round it out.


----------



## edih (May 7, 2016)




----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

Finally got the watch back together with the cerakoted case. Really like this combo. I was aiming for a 'batman' look. At the end, I am happy with the 7002 dial as is and really liking the bumblebee look.

I might, one day, to stealth the dial black, or yellow with black hands.... That might look like a smiley face 




























Now I need the same or similar NATO strap with black hardware. Anyone got a spare?

Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## mwel (Apr 7, 2016)

hello everyone! 1st post from my 1st seiko


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

trf2271 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Simple. Clean. Timeless.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

skylinegtr_34 said:


>


What parts did you use for that mod? Looks great.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

New day, new band. Have a nice day!


----------



## s_buba (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

I think I like it on mesh,










Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> What parts did you use for that mod? Looks great.


Hour-min hands from yobokies, seconds hand is original I painted the tip. Crystal is bubble boy from crystaltimes.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Seiko group Shot:


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

My current SKX stable 









David


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Timing crawfish. Perfect day.


----------



## LF78 (Mar 16, 2016)

009 strolling in a pine forest...


----------



## petay993 (Jan 11, 2011)

The SKX is such a fun watch to mod, here's my 007J with hyper bubble, yobokies PVD insert set in a brushed coin edge bezel on stock Jubilee and an Erica's Original Marine Nationale 60's parachute braid

Big thanks to Erica for making awesome straps and Rob @ Monster Watches for the careful assembly


























Proper bit of distortion, love it!! It's like looking down a well!!










Parachute


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

LF78 said:


> 009 strolling in a pine forest...


That is a wicked cool shot with the forrest reflection.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

petay993 said:


> The SKX is such a fun watch to mod, here's my 007J with hyper bubble, yobokies PVD insert set in a brushed coin edge bezel on stock Jubilee and an Erica's Original Marine Nationale 60's parachute braid
> 
> Big thanks to Erica for making awesome straps and Rob @ Monster Watches for the careful assembly
> 
> Parachute


Really like that parachute strap! Is it comfortable?! 
I like that there is no excess bulge like on. Warsaw Pact strap.


----------



## petay993 (Jan 11, 2011)

Shockwave said:


> Really like that parachute strap! Is it comfortable?!
> I like that there is no excess bulge like on. Warsaw Pact strap.


Yes incredibly comfortable as the material contains elastic. she uses the original parachute hardware for the clips as well. The material is lovely and thick as well, made up with it tbh


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

petay993 said:


> Yes incredibly comfortable as the material contains elastic. she uses the original parachute hardware for the clips as well. The material is lovely and thick as well, made up with it tbh


Does the metal dig in to your skin or wrist at all? Would it be pretty good for rugged use?


----------



## petay993 (Jan 11, 2011)

No it's totally confortable and looks to be super hard wearing - 45euro though but hand made


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Almost Quitting Time... 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mwel (Apr 7, 2016)

SKX007, the incredibly versatile watch :-!









some daylight lume :-d


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## 62caster (Apr 13, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

I hope you don't mind a repeat offering...


----------



## csierra (May 28, 2014)

My 007 on dlw ceramic bezel (Japanese batman)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedronev85 (May 19, 2013)

Here's mine, arrived this morning. Looking to get a new nato for it as the one it came on is a bit tatty but like it a lot so far. Also thinking of getting a stock jubilee bracelet for it but from what I've read they're not all that great?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedronev85 (May 19, 2013)

csierra said:


> My 007 on dlw ceramic bezel (Japanese batman)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I ask where you got the Japanese batman bezel from or can you point me in the right direction of where to get one? Pref somewhere that ships to the U.K.


----------



## Plumblucky (Apr 16, 2015)

Just came in tonight!!! Jubilee is definitely the cheapest part of the watch which is good, but it is still decent. It's a little rattley but super comfortable and not too heavy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumblucky (Apr 16, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumblucky (Apr 16, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hynt (May 13, 2016)

Pedronev85 said:


> Can I ask where you got the Japanese batman bezel from or can you point me in the right direction of where to get one? Pref somewhere that ships to the U.K.


dlwwatches.com


----------



## csierra (May 28, 2014)

Pedronev85 said:


> Can I ask where you got the Japanese batman bezel from or can you point me in the right direction of where to get one? Pref somewhere that ships to the U.K.


dlw watches 
They are on Instagram as well


----------



## AlejandrOmega (Jul 5, 2010)

Pedronev85 said:


> Here's mine, arrived this morning. Looking to get a new nato for it as the one it came on is a bit tatty but like it a lot so far. Also thinking of getting a stock jubilee bracelet for it but from what I've read they're not all that great?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually quite like the stock jubilee. Very comfy and isn't that bad in my opinion


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

AlejandrOmega said:


> I actually quite like the stock jubilee. Very comfy and isn't that bad in my opinion


+1. People have different preferences. What I like about it - light & flexible - seem to be the very things others hate about it. They must be coming from watches with heavier & stiffer bracelets.


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

Yep, I love the stock jubilee, very comfortable. It can be a tad rattly, but I wear my bracelets a bit tighter rather than looser, I rarely notice it.


----------



## OmegaSMPMan (Jun 18, 2015)

My SK009


----------



## Pedronev85 (May 19, 2013)

csierra said:


> My 007 on dlw ceramic bezel (Japanese batman)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ordered one thanks  stupid question though... How would you use the numbers on this or do they not have a real purpose?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Just got a red NATO. Looks awesome on my SKX009.









David


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

One of my biggest regrets was selling my SKX173 last year but on the bright side I have a brand spanking new SKX007J1 en route. I still miss the 173 though.


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

Pedronev85 said:


> Here's mine, arrived this morning. Looking to get a new nato for it as the one it came on is a bit tatty but like it a lot so far. Also thinking of getting a stock jubilee bracelet for it but from what I've read they're not all that great?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


~~~I have never worn a Seiko Jubilee but most of the comments seem to run towards positive. What I'd like to know is what those that have worn a Strap Code Jubilee think of that band

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

shakin_jake said:


> ~~~I have never worn a Seiko Jubilee but most of the comments seem to run towards positive. What I'd like to know is what those that have worn a Strap Code Jubilee think of that band
> 
> Best,
> 
> ...


Read this - On the SKX007, oyster or jubilee?
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=3223410


----------



## Pedronev85 (May 19, 2013)

Im sure this has probably been discussed a hundred times over but those who have replaced the bezel insert, can you please advise what you used to stick the new one down... I was going to use some of the pre cut 3M adhesive strips but have been advised not to use them and to use E6000 glue?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Depends on where you source your insert from. Some places provide the adhesive (Dagaz has adhesive for inserts) and it works well. Others have a force fit, and others recommend glue. I am not a fan of glue because if you get sloppy, it can be game over for your watch.


----------



## Pedronev85 (May 19, 2013)

Purchased it from dlw watches, it's a ceramic insert and have been advised that the adhesive pads would be too thick? I don't really want to use glue but will do what I need to lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Pedronev85 said:


> Purchased it from dlw watches, it's a ceramic insert and have been advised that the adhesive pads would be too thick? I don't really want to use glue but will do what I need to lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The guys at DLW are good at advice on their products - have you asked them? They're fast to reply as well.


----------



## Pedronev85 (May 19, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> The guys at DLW are good at advice on their products - have you asked them? They're fast to reply as well.


Yeah I've been in contact, it was them who advised not to use the pads and to use E6000 instead


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

The SKX case must be the most organic design I've seen.. It's like it's been been designed in a wind tunnel. Nothing will probably come close in terms of pure beauty in our lifetime.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Tickstart said:


> The SKX case must be the most organic design I've seen.. It's like it's been been designed in a wind tunnel. Nothing will probably come close in terms of pure beauty in our lifetime.


I hope they NEVER get rid of the case design.


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Pedronev85 said:


> Purchased it from dlw watches, it's a ceramic insert and have been advised that the adhesive pads would be too thick? I don't really want to use glue but will do what I need to lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


GS Hypo Cement has been recommended before.

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## vintage76 (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## Pedronev85 (May 19, 2013)

Oh really? I just want something that's not going to make any mess and can be easily removed should I want to swap the bezel insert again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Does anyone have any pictures of an SKX009 with white plongeur hands and the stock second hand?

Similar to this but stock second hand.









David


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## watches.ist (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Coffee and watching and old ephod Top Gear. The bezels still off from timing soccer last night.









Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## ml_1318 (Jun 22, 2015)

The brother of the 009, the 175


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

laff79 said:


> Just came in! Skx171. The indices and white on black day/date make this version so much cooler in my opinion. The stock bezel is just ok. Aftermarket coin edge with Dagaz insert really changed the look.


Where did you get that bezel? I've seen a number of coin edge bezels, but this one is my favorite.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> Where did you get that bezel? I've seen a number of coin edge bezels, but this one is my favorite.


IIRC, looks like Dr.Seikostein coin-edge.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

v1triol said:


> IIRC, looks like Dr.Seikostein coin-edge.


Cool - but uh oh - will it fit?!? LOL I've heard some horror stories about Dr Seikostein bezels...


----------



## robinw83 (Apr 30, 2016)

I received my modified SKX007 from monsterwatches last week. At first I thought it was the wrong watch because it looks bigger on pictures (I had to check again to be sure it wasn't the SKX013 ). It runs only 1 second fast after three days so I'm happy with my first mechanical watch!


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

robinw83 said:


> I received my modified SKX007 from monsterwatches last week. At first I thought it was the wrong watch because it looks bigger on pictures (I had to check again to be sure it wasn't the SKX013 ). It runs only 1 second fast after three days so I'm happy with my first mechanical watch!
> 
> View attachment 8212922
> 
> ...


SKX013 is smaller case & lug is 20mm


----------



## Andrew-77 (Apr 28, 2016)

FWIW I got mine from Dr. S. He sent it with three gaskets, each heavier than the last. The heaviest one was no good, the bezel wouldn't turn, but the middle one was perfect. Same resistance as the original.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

There are many 007 like this, but this is mine.


----------



## edih (May 7, 2016)




----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Nice detail edih

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Reminder: no images containing guns, knives or weapons. 

Thanks


----------



## edih (May 7, 2016)

humphrj said:


> Nice detail edih
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


Thank you

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jaseyjase (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

My 007 on a Strapscode oyster and 009 on a Strapsco leather 2 piece....love them both, but losing wrist time to my SRPs, SUN and Altichron right now......


----------



## mwel (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## lamlux (Feb 28, 2014)

First version of my Cali mod, Will need a taller crystal for that ceramic bezel.


----------



## Hynt (May 13, 2016)




----------



## TNesher (Sep 30, 2014)

I love my seiko 007. But I've come across one problem which I would like to report. After a year of heavy wear the bezel has begun to slide backwords. A few clicks in certain positions.

Initially I could not see the differnce between my seiko and other much more expensive watches. It feels like a solid piece. I even regulated it to within 5 sec per day. But now I get the price difference. I wouldn't expect this to happen to an omega or breitling.


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

TNesher said:


> I love my seiko 007. But I've come across one problem which I would like to report. After a year of heavy wear the bezel has begun to slide backwords. A few clicks in certain positions.
> 
> Initially I could not see the differnce between my seiko and other much more expensive watches. It feels like a solid piece. I even regulated it to within 5 sec per day. But now I get the price difference. I wouldn't expect this to happen to an omega or breitling.


~~~buy a new bezel spring and install it

or,

ask nicely and someone from this thread will send you one they have and aren't using

would be a lot cheaper than buying an omega or brietling diver<LOL>

others may have better and different ideas

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
Paddle faster... I hear banjo music....


----------



## edih (May 7, 2016)

SKX171


----------



## TNesher (Sep 30, 2014)

See post below


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

TNesher said:


> How do I get the warranty to cover a broken bezel spring and gasket without telling them that I opened the watch? I noticed there was a problem before I opened it, but once I put the bezel back on it somehow works fine.


It might be less hassle to just buy a new spring and gasket. Since it works fine for now, you can hang onto the fresh ones for later.

You can ask Seiko anyway, including telling them how you found the broken spring. Maybe they'll send replacement parts, or maybe not.

Or you could send it in and say, "I don't know why, but the bezel doesn't turn like it should."

Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Greenbuttskunk (Jul 26, 2012)

edih said:


> SKX171


That looks really sharp!


----------



## TNesher (Sep 30, 2014)

How do I get the warranty to cover a broken bezel spring and gasket without telling them that I opened the watch? I noticed there was a problem before I opened it, but once I put the bezel back on it somehow works fine.

Alternatively, does anyone have an extra bezel spring and gasket they would like to send to Israel? * puppy dog eyes... I'll send you back some Israeli candies (or anything else small upon request).


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

TNesher said:


> Alternatively, does anyone have an extra bezel spring and gasket they would like to send to Israel? * puppy dog eyes... I'll send you back some Israeli candies (or anything else small upon request).


_.....anything else small upon request

_:-d Candies against a spring and a gasket? Not a great trade in my book. $40 are small enough? :-d


----------



## TNesher (Sep 30, 2014)

I apologize. I did not know the parts cost so much. If that's the case, I will send it in for repair


----------



## Plumblucky (Apr 16, 2015)

My new SKX007 chillin poolside in Maui










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

TNesher said:


> How do I get the warranty to cover a broken bezel spring and gasket without telling them that I opened the watch? I noticed there was a problem before I opened it, but once I put the bezel back on it somehow works fine.
> 
> Alternatively, does anyone have an extra bezel spring and gasket they would like to send to Israel? * puppy dog eyes... I'll send you back some Israeli candies (or anything else small upon request).
> 
> View attachment 8257185


Try these guys: Chronograph.com

I had to email them to ask if they had the SKX007 bezel spring. They did and they don't cost much. If you try and they don't help you out, let me know. I have a spare, and a spare gasket I'll let you have.

Once you reach out to them, if they can't help, send me a PM with your complete mailing address and I'll take care of the rest.


----------



## TNesher (Sep 30, 2014)

To update those who were helping me, I went to my local watchmaker to see if he had bezel spring and gasket. He took out an old Seiko diver I didn't recognize - a quartz day date with a blue metallic dial and sapphire crystal. It took him a hammer to take off the bezel. Eventually he opened it and sure enough there was a fine bezel spring that fit! The gasket was too old though.


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Heisenbug (May 16, 2016)

My SKX007 on an oyster bracelet.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## Jaybop (Sep 22, 2015)

Arrived this morning my first 007 courtesy of yobokies


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Andrew-77 (Apr 28, 2016)

I did say that I was going to stop fiddling with my 007, but I don't seem to be able to.

Bezel - 'The Redneck One' from SeikoStein
Red insert from Dagaz
Hirsch 'Heavy Calf' strap that I nicked from another watch.


----------



## edih (May 7, 2016)

skx007


----------



## Andrew-77 (Apr 28, 2016)

Heh! I'd _literally _just finished fooling around when the postman came. So now it looks like this.















I got a black rubber one as well. The leather is back on my ancient Citizen, where it belongs.


----------



## Bbeef (Mar 11, 2016)

Classy..


----------



## Tagman1000 (Feb 4, 2012)

Skx007 on stock, comfy jubilee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumblucky (Apr 16, 2015)

What's a dive watch without water?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

I too fancy the stock jubilee


----------



## Tknmn (Dec 23, 2011)

This as close as it gets to water. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goTomek (Feb 19, 2013)

171 on stock jubilee










and after little changes


----------



## Andrew-77 (Apr 28, 2016)

Got a 171 bezel just this morning. it was only £15.


----------



## Tknmn (Dec 23, 2011)

Tknmn said:


> This is as close as it gets to water.


----------



## mwel (Apr 7, 2016)

w/ leather nato combo


----------



## CB750 (May 18, 2016)

All stock


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

CB750 said:


> View attachment 8324554
> 
> 
> All stock




You should think of the rest of us and take a few more pictures. Don't be cheap about your talent.


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

My perfect sleeper
NH36 (hack and hand winding) under the hood
Yobokies Double Domed
DLW ceramic insert
Drilled lugs


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

helvetica said:


> My perfect sleeper
> NH36 (hack and hand winding) under the hood
> Yobokies Double Domed
> DLW ceramic insert
> Drilled lugs


Can I ask what crown and stem you used?


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

cpl said:


> Can I ask what crown and stem you used?


the NH36 comes with an uncut threaded stem, so my watchmaker used that one and cut it to size along with a no brand aftermarket crown.
I was lucky enough to have someone in the next town over that makes watches, including cases from scratch. he's a machinist, and he does all the work for me. Check out his instagram: https://www.instagram.com/monteurhorloges/


----------



## jonnymontreal (Feb 15, 2011)

helvetica said:


> My perfect sleeper
> NH36 (hack and hand winding) under the hood
> Yobokies Double Domed
> DLW ceramic insert
> Drilled lugs


That ceramic bezel looks amazing.


----------



## edih (May 7, 2016)

MMhands


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

double 007


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

The newness is still pretty strong in this one:


----------



## jfo2010 (May 25, 2015)

Been thinking about picking up a skx. May go with the 173 instead of the 007 though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scottro (May 30, 2015)

just got a new Martu leather strap. I am digging it on the 009, I think it's a nice combo


----------



## driver1969 (Jun 30, 2013)

helvetica said:


> the NH36 comes with an uncut threaded stem, so my watchmaker used that one and cut it to size along with a no brand aftermarket crown.
> I was lucky enough to have someone in the next town over that makes watches, including cases from scratch. he's a machinist, and he does all the work for me. Check out his instagram: https://www.instagram.com/monteurhorloges/


I looked at the link! That guy does amazing work. My eyes glazed over imaging what he could create... Big question, what are his prices like? There are a couple of things I would like for him to make for me...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

driver1969 said:


> I looked at the link! That guy does amazing work. My eyes glazed over imaging what he could create... Big question, what are his prices like? There are a couple of things I would like for him to make for me...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


His prices are reasonable i think, and lower than US custom watchmakers and modders. however he's a little old school and only take money transfer such as Western Union for overseas orders. PayPal is a little overwhelming for him unfortunately.

here's a little review from Peter on his shrouded 7290


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

Just waiting for a domed blue AR sapphire and she's good to go!


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Mine is frequently in the water during summer months, both ocean and pool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Good morning


----------



## driver1969 (Jun 30, 2013)

helvetica said:


> His prices are reasonable i think, and lower than US custom watchmakers and modders. however he's a little old school and only take money transfer such as Western Union for overseas orders. PayPal is a little overwhelming for him unfortunately.
> 
> here's a little review from Peter on his shrouded 7290


Thanks for your feedback I'll inquire with him in the near future.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Love this combo!



Scottro said:


> just got a new Martu leather strap. I am digging it on the 009, I think it's a nice combo
> 
> View attachment 8345602


----------



## Warnersaur (Jul 8, 2015)

I hope these pics will be appreciated here. went out wildlife photographing... No wildlife so my mate took pics of my watch


----------



## Jo2 (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: SKX007 DWW Mod*

Where can I purchase a Sumo dial and does that drop right into the SKX007 case or is there further modification needed?


----------



## nhelo23 (Apr 20, 2016)

Sent from my ASUS_Z00LD using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitershadeofpale (Apr 17, 2016)

I know what you're going to say about mine. 'Well there goes the neighborhood.'


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Warnersaur said:


> I hope these pics will be appreciated here. went out wildlife photographing... No wildlife so my mate took pics of my watch
> View attachment 8352266
> View attachment 8352290
> View attachment 8352306
> ...


That's what I call sighting a SKX007 in the wild. Well done.


----------



## Phoenix0A (Jun 30, 2015)

I originally bought this SKX007 to mod the heck out of, but other than a bezel insert swap I think I'll keep it as is. I'm surprised how good it looks in person. A true classic.


----------



## Plumblucky (Apr 16, 2015)

Little lava tube exploration today. Gave the lume a chance to shine (bad pun intended)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xDennis (Dec 31, 2015)

I can't remember if I've shared this I've..PO homage

Sori for the reflexion on that sapphire!










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Nice to see some #StocKX'es again!


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## Repset (Mar 2, 2016)

DanteX said:


> Hong Kong?


Yes, HKIA

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## petay993 (Jan 11, 2011)

009J with Sapphire, DLC Bezel Insert, Coin Edge and Marine Nationale strap


----------



## mwel (Apr 7, 2016)

nice and comfy with the stock rubber


----------



## Tourbillion87 (May 28, 2013)




----------



## Malpaso (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Lucian Blackraven (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi, not the best picture sorry, but this is my stock standard SKX009K2 on a Black Nato. I absolutely love this watch, but my only niggle is how tiny it is. I wish there were size options on the case dimensions, like an offering of a 45mm exc crown. I see so many pictures here of people wearing them where the lugs almost overhang their wrists and the watches look HUGE. They must have such tiny little wristlets. Needlees to say I wear mine all the time and enjoy it a great deal, I just wish it was available in a larger size.


----------



## Lucian Blackraven (Jun 10, 2016)

Gives a better indication of how small this watch is on me


----------



## sabba (Apr 24, 2012)

View attachment 8386066


----------



## radraf (Jun 10, 2016)

Love my new Super Oyster Braclet with submariner Clasp!


----------



## edih (May 7, 2016)

new bezel


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

radraf said:


> Love my new Super Oyster Braclet with submariner Clasp!
> 
> View attachment 8391314
> 
> ...


Great looking bracelet and clasp but it's not an oyster style.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucian Blackraven (Jun 10, 2016)

A better pic of my 009 on jubilee next to my Deep Sea Sea Dweller.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Lucian Blackraven said:


> Gives a better indication of how small this watch is on me
> View attachment 8389242


Yeah that's not that small on you....you simply prefer much larger watches

Have you checked out the SRP775/777/779?


----------



## Lucian Blackraven (Jun 10, 2016)

Perhaps it's these old eyes of mine, looking down at the Seiko on my wrist it appears small, yet to see in a mirror it doesn't seem as small. I do prefer the heft of a larger watch as they feel more substantial. My wrist measures 7.6". My Sea Dweller is a much larger/heavier piece, but I prefer the Seiko for every day wear. Don't get me wrong, it is a wonderful piece that I love very much. I also have the "Sea Urchin" which is closer to a Submariner in size, I wear that on a Nato. I have not been able to find those models you mentioned anywhere where I can try them. Thanks for the suggestion though


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LF78 (Mar 16, 2016)

Summer is here... mojitos as well (no I'm not fan of depilation 😂)


----------



## sabba (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

Modded 171 on deployant leather. 
My favorite Seiko, without a doubt!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Stock 009 on Ocean7 shark mesh

Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

radraf said:


> Love my new Super Oyster Braclet with submariner Clasp!
> 
> View attachment 8391314
> 
> ...


That is either an Endmill or President bracelet, depending on who sells it. But it looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

Waited a long time to get my hands on this SKX, received today for my birthday and couldn't be more pleased with it.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Lucian Blackraven said:


> Perhaps it's these old eyes of mine, looking down at the Seiko on my wrist it appears small, yet to see in a mirror it doesn't seem as small. I do prefer the heft of a larger watch as they feel more substantial. My wrist measures 7.6". My Sea Dweller is a much larger/heavier piece, but I prefer the Seiko for every day wear. Don't get me wrong, it is a wonderful piece that I love very much. I also have the "Sea Urchin" which is closer to a Submariner in size, I wear that on a Nato. I have not been able to find those models you mentioned anywhere where I can try them. Thanks for the suggestion though


Have you tried the Sumo? It has a bigger wrist presence but a smaller 20mm bracelet. My 7.25" wrist prefers something between 42-45mm case, which is right around the SKX and Sumo sizes. I have both and love them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kellyglanzer (Jan 19, 2014)

AAddict said:


> Waited a long time to get my hands on this SKX, received today for my birthday and couldn't be more pleased with it.
> 
> View attachment 8409650
> 
> ...


Sweet. Where did you find this one?

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

kellyglanzer said:


> Sweet. Where did you find this one?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


Long Island Watch


----------



## CB750 (May 18, 2016)

Fresh Oyster on this one and it made all the difference. Do not get me wrong the Jub is very nice but the weight of the strap code solid link and end bracelet makes all the deference.

This just became even a better watch today.


----------



## Mar32 (Dec 27, 2014)

Threw on my new nato strap...


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

TX-WJ said:


> Modded 171 on deployant leather.
> My favorite Seiko, without a doubt!
> 
> 
> ...


Love the mod. Just ordered mm300 style hands for my 009.


----------



## Jo2 (Aug 6, 2008)

Whats the best super oyster strap out right now?


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

CB750 said:


> Fresh Oyster on this one and it made all the difference. Do not get me wrong the Jub is very nice but the weight of the strap code solid link and end bracelet makes all the deference.
> 
> This just became even a better watch today.
> 
> View attachment 8413298


Agreed. At least about the Oyster (I hated the Jubilee).


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Jo2 said:


> Whats the best super oyster strap out right now?


Best is in the eye of the beholder, but Endmill generally gets a nod. Really does contribute to the SKX. I would suggest the Chamfer or extension clasp, though, rather than the generic safety clasp.


----------



## 123robert (Nov 26, 2013)

Andrew-77 said:


> Heh! I'd _literally _just finished fooling around when the postman came. So now it looks like this.
> 
> View attachment 8297082
> View attachment 8297090
> ...


Really like the Citizen.May I ask what model number it is and if it has been modded in any way? Thank you.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

Here is my SKX6309 with totally brushed case and bezel to match, also a Blue AR domed sapphire.


----------



## 123robert (Nov 26, 2013)

Just thought,perhaps someone else here might recognise the Citizen posted a little while ago here and know the model number,history etc?
Many thanks.


----------



## chbx (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## s_buba (Apr 28, 2016)

009


----------



## junbug5150 (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## edih (May 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ogadjim (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Here's mine. Enjoying everytime on wrist ...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## edih (May 7, 2016)

I like a genuine Jubilee









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

I really miss my SKX man. I should've sold the Monster Tuna instead of that one. 



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

Before









After









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

lorsban said:


> I really miss my SKX man. I should've sold the Monster Tuna instead of that one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Then buy another one.....

Time to make the donuts...


----------



## ggnm (Jun 22, 2016)

Noob guy here. Presenting my SKX399.


----------



## Rayc (May 3, 2011)

Here's mine! Glad to be in the club 









Sent via morse code.


----------



## Chin.Up (Feb 22, 2013)

Had the red NATO then switched to rubber deployment


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

Just came in today! Sinister 2 by Artifice Horoworks.


----------



## Rayc (May 3, 2011)

OkiFrog said:


> View attachment 8527490
> 
> Just came in today! Sinister 2 by Artifice Horoworks.


This is gorgeous.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PatjeB (Aug 6, 2011)

Picture from yesterday, but nevertheless a nice combo


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Rayc said:


> This is gorgeous.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I think you KNOW we're going to need more pictures......


----------



## Rayc (May 3, 2011)

OkiFrog said:


> View attachment 8527490
> 
> Just came in today! Sinister 2 by Artifice Horoworks.


This chap does great work!

Sent via morse code.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I like that rubber deployment. Where did you get it and what brand/model is it?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

What bezel is that? Not the insert, but the actual bezel? LOVE that!!!



OkiFrog said:


> View attachment 8527490
> 
> Just came in today! Sinister 2 by Artifice Horoworks.


----------



## jcmaros (Mar 23, 2011)

Rayc said:


> This is gorgeous.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


He just finished mine as well. I love that look.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

OkiFrog said:


> View attachment 8527490
> 
> Just came in today! Sinister 2 by Artifice Horoworks.


Where do I get one of these!!!!!


----------



## jcmaros (Mar 23, 2011)

Hwkaholic said:


> Where do I get one of these!!!!!


Artifice Horoworks.


----------



## jcmaros (Mar 23, 2011)

Dec1968 said:


> What bezel is that? Not the insert, but the actual bezel? LOVE that!!!


It's funny. That sapphire looks huge compared to other SKX's. I wonder if it's the slimming effect of the black. Lol.


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

duc said:


> I think you KNOW we're going to need more pictures......


Changed over to a different Zulu strap.


----------



## jcmaros (Mar 23, 2011)

I can't wait for mine to come. very excited. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zkev (Jan 5, 2015)

Mine say hi!


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

OkiFrog said:


> View attachment 8539226
> 
> 
> Changed over to a different Zulu strap.


Drool...


----------



## wakemanna4 (May 21, 2015)

I may have a problem...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

wakemanna4 said:


> I may have a problem...


Just liked the same photo on Instagram....and you do have a problem - you still need some J models to round out that collection!!

Get to it, man!

Time to make the donuts...


----------



## Type-1 (Apr 12, 2016)

Just received mine from yobokies, very happy with The result. Waiting for one more mod.






Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## jprangley (Apr 8, 2014)

Type-1 said:


> Just received mine from yobokies, very happy with The result. Waiting for one more mod.
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk











Enjoying the eve with the skx009

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jprangley (Apr 8, 2014)

New strapcode presidential band...digging it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

jprangley said:


> View attachment 8550298
> 
> 
> Enjoying the eve with the skx009
> ...


That bracelet works on that watch well. Better than on the 007.

Time to make the donuts...


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Just got a fresh NATO from Clockwork Synergy. (crappy pic - sorry)


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

Switched over to a Z22 Seiko flat strap.


----------



## Chin.Up (Feb 22, 2013)

OkiFrog said:


> Switched over to a Z22 Seiko flat strap.


For some reason the black bezel (gloss part) reminds me of the one from the new Rolex Rose Gold Yacht Master.


----------



## mrbrianchu (Dec 18, 2015)

007 mod on a black NATO.


----------



## Rayc (May 3, 2011)

Saturday morning in London.









Sent via morse code.


----------



## Type-1 (Apr 12, 2016)

jprangley said:


> View attachment 8550362
> View attachment 8550378
> 
> 
> ...


That presidential band looks really nice. I'm looking for an engineer ll for another watch.

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Type-1 (Apr 12, 2016)

OkiFrog said:


> View attachment 8551650
> 
> Switched over to a Z22 Seiko flat strap.


Wow never saw one like this. Tell me more about what you have done and where.

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

Type-1 said:


> Wow never saw one like this. Tell me more about what you have done and where.
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


This was done by Artifice Horoworks, it's the Sinister V2 model.


----------



## Type-1 (Apr 12, 2016)

OkiFrog said:


> This was done by Artifice Horoworks, it's the Sinister V2 model.


Thanks i will have a look to their website. Congrats!!!

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## edih (May 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

edih said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did. Get that bezel?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## edih (May 7, 2016)

jtaka1 said:


> Where did. Get that bezel?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


http://www.dlwwatches.com/collections/ceramic-bezel-inserts
DLW

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## nhelo23 (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Firepower (May 1, 2014)

Where do I start.... bracelet from William Jean, endlinks, lumed bezel insert, dial, hands, domed AR crystal from yobokies, silver chapter ring from dagaz. Black datewheel from a Seiko 5 I got for dirt cheap (and later gave to my son with the white datewheel) medium beadblast and assembly by Jay at MCWW. I also have a Murphy coin edge bezel waiting to go on, but if I can find a good knurled bezel that clicks and a knurkled crown I wil go for those instead.

Really looks good on a orange Zulu strap too, I'll add pics of that next time I switch them.


----------



## Rayc (May 3, 2011)

Firepower said:


> View attachment 8570250
> View attachment 8570266
> 
> 
> ...


Great combo of mods there!

Sent via morse code.


----------



## ginny027 (Apr 21, 2014)

v1triol said:


>


Is it me or is this coin edge (from yobokies crystaltimes or Seikostain I guess) lower/slimmer/thinner than the murphy coin edge? Or perhaps it is just a trick of the camera!


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Can't show this one enough. Here it is on a Clover Strap. Don't know why the picture is rotated....


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Is that a Kurt Russell action figure?! Forget watches, THAT'S what I want!


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

New arrival, wanted one for so long. Thanks to SkyWatches for getting some new stock, and for not charging the earth for it!


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Tickstart said:


> Is that a Kurt Russell action figure?! Forget watches, THAT'S what I want!


Always happy to oblige a fan.

This is a gift from my daughter, who always seems to get me the right thing.

Still don't know why the photo rotates.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

duc said:


> Always happy to oblige a fan.
> 
> This is a gift from my daughter, who always seems to get me the right thing.
> 
> ...


It's all in the reflexes.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

duc said:


> Always happy to oblige a fan.
> 
> This is a gift from my daughter, who always seems to get me the right thing.
> 
> ...


It's not rotated on my end....

Time to make the donuts...


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

ginny027 said:


> Is it me or is this coin edge (from yobokies crystaltimes or Seikostain I guess) lower/slimmer/thinner than the murphy coin edge? Or perhaps it is just a trick of the camera!


I have never owned a Murphy bezel so can't really comment, but here is closed pic of my Yobokies.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

v1triol said:


> I have never owned a Murphy bezel so can't really comment, but here is closed pic of my Yobokies.


I like that - but I wish someone made a tapered bezel like a submariner for the SKX.

Someone made this a while back and claimed to use a Parnis 40mm bezel. So I bought a 40mm Parnis. Didn't fit at all, let alone the construction of the click ball versus retaining spring. I figure a 42mm might fit, but haven't bought one to find out.

But I will soon....because this look is perfection. Best comfort case made and then add a tapered bezel - that's the perfect watch.










Time to make the donuts...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Some more pics of that watch 









Time to make the donuts...


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> Someone made this a while back and claimed to use a Parnis 40mm bezel. So I bought a 40mm Parnis. Didn't fit at all[...]



Sorry to hear that. Good thing is that we modders will never be bored due cases like this ;-)



Dec1968 said:


> Best comfort case made [...]


Definitely agree. There is something in that case. I found SKX on a leather nato as my most comfortable watch.


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Rayc said:


> Here's mine! Glad to be in the club
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm. The club is invite only....


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Tickstart said:


> Is that a Kurt Russell action figure?! Forget watches, THAT'S what I want!


"and if it doesn't arrive soon, call the president!"


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Btruijens said:


> Hmmm. The club is invite only....


Seems like he got the invite....

Time to make the donuts...


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

v1triol said:


> Definitely agree. There is something in that case. I found SKX on a leather BAND as my most comfortable watch.


Werd!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> Seems like he got the invite....
> 
> Time to make the donuts...


Hehehe. Did you invite him? But who invited you?

The buck stops here... Oh wait. Who was the first WIS on this forum? Is he the hindmost? The one behind the Illuminati? The man who has the Grail?


----------



## Type-1 (Apr 12, 2016)

My 007 by yobokies










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

More of the same; just to show off my drilled lugs and DD crystal:


----------



## edih (May 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Here's my Seiko SKX007 + Dagaz Black/Blue "Batman" Bezel insert + Strapcode Super Jubilee Bracelet.


----------



## chbx (Sep 9, 2013)

got no picture but a story: drove through a tunnel today on my way to work, looked at my skx just to see the lume glow. that put a big smile on my face!


----------



## bluernote (Jan 25, 2016)

A modded SKX171 says hello from work!


----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

EXCALIBUR1 said:


> Here's my Seiko SKX007 + Dagaz Black/Blue "Batman" Bezel insert + Strapcode Super Jubilee Bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 8592458


Wow! That looks great!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chin.Up (Feb 22, 2013)

Random pic


----------



## Mpcdude (Dec 6, 2015)

This is my very first Seiko. Got a Militat 22/18 Oyster bracelet for it which is remarkable. Gonna get a black turtle soon ^_^


----------



## 247Nino (Apr 27, 2014)

007 blasted case, black hands, XHD crystal, sub insert
GONE FISHIN


----------



## Adman (May 11, 2010)

Bog standard 007J. Because you don't mess with a classic.









Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uros TSI (Jul 8, 2014)

Chin.Up said:


> Random pic


Where can I get that strap? Its awesome.


----------



## Chapeir (Jul 3, 2016)

Got this watch just 2 days ago, I like the classy look of it.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Chapeir said:


> View attachment 8634666
> Got this watch just 2 days old, like the classy look of it.


Here's what impresses me about the SKX007/009.

It doesn't matter what you earn, you most likely will have an SKX in your stable. I see more people who are wealthy that own (and wear) these watches. They can afford anything, and have a lot of watches, but still wear their trusted SKX watch.

That speaks volumes to the allure and perfection of this watch.

Time to make the donuts...


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> Here's what impresses me about the SKX007/009.
> 
> It doesn't matter what you earn, you most likely will have an SKX in your stable. I see more people who are wealthy that own (and wear) these watches. They can afford anything, and have a lot of watches, but still wear their trusted SKX watch.
> 
> ...


Word

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Andrew_77 (Jul 4, 2016)

My old login seems to be stuck in an 'invalid password/reset' loop, so I have re-registered.

Got a new dial and bezel insert for my 007. Slightly annoyed with a very well known modder/parts supplier who, after I tried to order a polished chapter ring, cancelled my order due to it being under $20. This despite the $15 minimum stated on the site, and the additional $70 order I'd placed with him. No reply to any of my emails either; poor show. Stuck with the original CR until a polished one arrives from a different supplier.

Haven't ordered any hands yet, can't make up my mind on them. I thought I'd go with 'mercedes' but 'snowflake' might suit the square markings better.


----------



## Chapeir (Jul 3, 2016)

Just bought a brand new genuine leather strap, dont know the brands name, seem to be of a Lizard. Any of you got an idea?


----------



## GSINC (May 11, 2016)

My 009 on a navy/red nato.


----------



## edih (May 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## holo81 (Jan 22, 2016)

Bit of dark action


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

2 days in the upper Keys (Tavernier) the headed to Key West tomorrow-Sunday. Getting married there on Saturday.  









Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

My very first automatic watch, the 009J. Pity it was also my first mistake selling it away a few years ago but and lately I just had that urge to pick one up again. So here it is!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Rice and Gravy said:


> 2 days in the upper Keys (Tavernier) the headed to Key West tomorrow-Sunday. Getting married there on Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats early on the nuptials!!

David


----------



## 2euro (May 1, 2011)

My newly modded SKX


----------



## SlyWatch (Jul 14, 2015)

My first SKX.. still trying to figure out if its an skx007 though as the indicies are square not round and the 12 oclock one is different than the other SKX007s I see. Almost looks like an SKX173. The case is about 41-42mm. Any thoughts? Bought it off Ebay and was advertised as an 007 with a stock photo


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Bought both but I'm not so sure which one is better on my wrist now...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

Is that the skx009? I had no idea the turtle was that big!


PrinceT said:


> Bought both but I'm not so sure which one is better on my wrist now...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

andygog said:


> Is that the skx009? I had no idea the turtle was that big!


Yes that's the skx009J model! The turtle is relatively larger at 44mm while the 009 is 40/41? I think.. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Another shot with the 007J alongside the 779 turtle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

A view for a kill.


----------



## mikekilo725 (Mar 24, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Some more pics of that watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you provide the face and hands you used. I'm seeing a little Seamaster 300 inspiration in it


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

mikekilo725 said:


> Can you provide the face and hands you used. I'm seeing a little Seamaster 300 inspiration in it


This isn't my watch. But it is a Yobokies dial and hands from what I understand.

David


----------



## dr_ranger (Apr 5, 2016)

Tickstart said:


> A view for a kill.


Beautiful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaSMPMan (Jun 18, 2015)

I will play


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

SlyWatch said:


> View attachment 8670786
> 
> My first SKX.. still trying to figure out if its an skx007 though as the indicies are square not round and the 12 oclock one is different than the other SKX007s I see. Almost looks like an SKX173. The case is about 41-42mm. Any thoughts? Bought it off Ebay and was advertised as an 007 with a stock photo


i think you're right about the 173.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Asked and not really answered since I have yet to find a suitable component......

Who wants to see a bezel like this:








On this watch:


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Dec1968 said:


> Asked and not really answered since I have yet to find a suitable component......
> 
> Who wants to see a bezel like this:
> View attachment 8681714
> ...


Harold at yobokies has a big rip bezel that is pretty daarn close to this one!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Agreed....have had two of them and they are close.....but still not small enough. The Big Grip is bigger in circumference....and while that is neat, it still isn't what I am looking for. I want a sloped/tapered bezel with that appearance (think Submariner) on a standard SKX using a sloped bezel insert from a Submariner (they fit the stock bezel).



CWBYTYME said:


> Harold at yobokies has a big rip bezel that is pretty darn close to this one!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

This is my (now sold) SKX007 with two different Big Grip bezels, one stock and the other slightly sanded down to reduce glare.

David


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

SlyWatch said:


> View attachment 8670786
> 
> My first SKX.. still trying to figure out if its an skx007 though as the indicies are square not round and the 12 oclock one is different than the other SKX007s I see. Almost looks like an SKX173. The case is about 41-42mm. Any thoughts? Bought it off Ebay and was advertised as an 007 with a stock photo


Yes that is a SKX173 and is the first dive watch I ever bought back in 1998. Still have it and it still works. Since it says Singapore movement on the dial it's pre 2006 at least. Manufacturing then moved to Malaysia.


----------



## Chin.Up (Feb 22, 2013)

Uros TSI said:


> Where can I get that strap? Its awesome.


Got it from https://www.watchgecko.com/


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

I've been trying out quite a few different straps and I think this one fits the watch best, from the UK's TSS.


----------



## SlyWatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Thank you, that is what I suspected but still in learning mode with the seikos


----------



## Andrew-77 (Apr 28, 2016)

Quick! Everybody drop what you're doing and look at this heavily edited, pretentious photograph of a cheap, mass-market automatic, with amateurishly applied mods.

It _is_ fun, though.


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> Some more pics of that watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If anyone ever figures out definitively how to get this look without having a machine shop to hand. (i.e. a lower profile tapered, rollie style bezel that slopes and will accept a sloped ceramic insert or a Dagaz superdome). Then I MUST have it, to complete my ultimate skx.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

humphrj said:


> If anyone ever figures out definitively how to get this look without having a machine shop to hand. (i.e. a lower profile tapered, rollie style bezel that slopes and will accept a sloped ceramic insert or a Dagaz superdome). Then I MUST have it, to complete my ultimate skx.


I want Harold to build this.....

David


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Or Dave Murphy ideally given the quality of fit of his coin edge. But hey, there are lots of guys doing great things. Crystaltimes is doing bezels, so is onesecondcloser, there's that guy doing the bronzo's. Maybe DLW with his inserts could commisiion one. Or Dagaz to go with his superdomes. Perhaps we should start a petition.....


----------



## jcmaros (Mar 23, 2011)

I really like that one. I just got my Sinister this week. Currently have it on the SRP Turtle Rubber Strap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcmaros (Mar 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## Andrew-77 (Apr 28, 2016)

fagyalllo said:


> View attachment 8696378


Splendid stuff. I've an orange dial and chapter ring on the way.

Nice photo too.


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

Seiko on my new leather NATO from @zaneshandmade.


----------



## Hynt (May 13, 2016)




----------



## Dobr (Jul 16, 2013)

It's been 3 years since I last posted in this thread. :think:

I was hiking in a forest after a rain earlier today and laying on my belly photographing close ups on plants and insects but then I realized I could do the same to of my Seiko and it turned out great except the glare. But then again it shows all the "love marks" on the bezel insert and it's taken laying in mud so who cares about perfect shots, keeping it real and not desk diving in a perfect lighting. :-d


----------



## lsuwhodat (Jun 13, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

On my honeymoon on the cliffs near Negril.










Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Yeah I will put up my orange.


----------



## edih (May 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

edih said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you get that bezel?! Did they have different colours?


----------



## ogadjim (Aug 17, 2015)

Grey leather nato


----------



## edih (May 7, 2016)

Shockwave said:


> Where did you get that bezel?! Did they have different colours?


http://m.ebay.com/sch/i.html?sid=dr.seikostain&_pgn=1&isRefine=true

There is also a different color.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wakemanna4 (May 21, 2015)

Just got the 011 in from skywatches. Figured I needed to get a family photo.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

wakemanna4 said:


> Just got the 011 in from skywatches. Figured I needed to get a family photo.


Ok so you have the versions covered. Well, except the SKX399....and a few others.

Which one is your favorite?

David


----------



## mwel (Apr 7, 2016)

☀


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Love this watch

David


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

On grey 20mm Nato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vintage76 (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Brown NATO on an SKX007J....thoughts?









David


----------



## fpwind (Apr 19, 2010)

Dec1968 said:


> Brown NATO on an SKX007J....thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the NATO, I love the hands!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

My thoughts are... ::clicks like:: =)


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> My thoughts are... ::clicks like:: =)


I clicked the "like" too


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> Brown NATO on an SKX007J....thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a good looking setup. Sometimes a black on black is too much. This is toned down nicely.


----------



## nhelo23 (Apr 20, 2016)

Group pic! 

Sent from my ASUS_Z00LD using Tapatalk


----------



## wakemanna4 (May 21, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> Ok so you have the versions covered. Well, except the SKX399....and a few others.
> 
> Which one is your favorite?
> 
> David


Gotta be the 007. It was my first and the watch I wore on my wedding day.


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

My colleague's 009


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

ChristopherChia said:


> My colleague's 009


It's shots like this that make me wonder why I spend so much money on other watches.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

andygog said:


> It's shots like this that make me wonder why I spend so much money on other watches.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I totally agree. This watch, it's timeless and classic.

David


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Just got a few new NATO straps and I'm considering putting this bezel insert on this watch because with this blue strap - whoa!!

I'll want a double domed sapphire to go with it.

I think it looks awesome!










David


----------



## mousekar75 (Dec 7, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> Just got a few new NATO straps and I'm considering putting this bezel insert on this watch because with this blue strap - whoa!!
> 
> I'll want a double domed sapphire to go with it.
> 
> ...


Do it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AmityCharters (Jul 15, 2016)

Hi,

This is my first Seiko and first real watch. I know very little about watches. So I have come here to learn something!









I picked it up in the Black Friday sale last year from Creation Watches for £108 shipped. I will shop there again I think! Seriously contemplating the new Turtle this coming November.


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

AmityCharters said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first Seiko and first real watch. I know very little about watches. So I have come here to learn something!
> 
> ...


Very nice pics my Friend. Enjoy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phantom3091 (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

David


----------



## edih (May 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Oh yeah.....this one is on the Strapcode Super Engineer SEL bracelet.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

About that time... 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Dav25 said:


> About that time...


lol, hell yea


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

If Seiko was to produce a 'Prospex' SKX007 this would be it. The SKX needs a swansong if it is to be deep-sixed.

-NE15B movement (better known as the 6R15C)
-Sumo seconds hand 
-SARB059 signed crown 
-Domed AR-coated Sapphire 
-Ceramic bezel insert 
-Coin-edge bezel 
-SEL super oyster


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

cold_beer839 said:


> If Seiko was to produce a 'Prospex' SKX007 this would be it. The SKX needs a swansong if it is to be deep-sixed.
> 
> -NE15B movement (better known as the 6R15C)
> -Sumo seconds hand
> ...


So, basically a baby Sumo? If they made it, I'd probably sell my Sumo. I like it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

cold_beer839 said:


> If Seiko was to produce a 'Prospex' SKX007 this would be it. The SKX needs a swansong if it is to be deep-sixed.
> 
> -NE15B movement (better known as the 6R15C)
> -Sumo seconds hand
> ...


Who did your work. I'm having the movement, crown and crystal in one of mine upgraded by Alex at Artifice? I like the way yours looks and now I'm wondering if I should go with the domed crystal instead of a flat sapphire.

Also, I like your coin edge bezel. I have a Yobokies, but it doesn't have the bevel/soft edge like yours.


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

duc said:


> Who did your work. I'm having the movement, crown and crystal in one of mine upgraded by Alex at Artifice? I like the way yours looks and now I'm wondering if I should go with the domed crystal instead of a flat sapphire.
> 
> Also, I like your coin edge bezel. I have a Yobokies, but it doesn't have the bevel/soft edge like yours.


Duarte did work. He swapped the day wheel from a stock 7S26C onto the NE15B movement then assembled the watch. The SARB059 crown took about 9 months to get from Luka. The bezel is from DrSeikostein (he's on eBay). The bezel has perfect action.


----------



## Sickoo (Apr 29, 2016)

My new skx009 with a silicone band with red stiching 










Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

David


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Dec1968 said:


> Brown NATO on an SKX007J....thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess i'm mistaken but i thought these pics also had an amazon link to the vendor/strap, along with comments that the coloring was sold as the 'green' option. must have been another post, but now i can't find that one..... i was thinking of checking the link out again and looking it over....


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Hmmmm.....So, when will this one be up for sale?? 



cold_beer839 said:


> If Seiko was to produce a 'Prospex' SKX007 this would be it. The SKX needs a swansong if it is to be deep-sixed.
> 
> -NE15B movement (better known as the 6R15C)
> -Sumo seconds hand
> ...


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

allkindsofwatches1 said:


> Hmmmm.....So, when will this one be up for sale??


Not sure, hopefully it will keep me entertained for a while, I'm such a filthy watch whore.


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

cold_beer839 said:


> Not sure, hopefully it will keep me entertained for a while, I'm such a filthy watch whore.


Haha! It's the nature of the hobby. I'm picking up a Seiko SLR001 today . The "Original Monster". Can't wait!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

cold_beer839 said:


> Not sure, hopefully it will keep me entertained for a while, I'm such a filthy watch whore.


I sold the Loy's 6309 to make room...that is got from you.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

allkindsofwatches1 said:


> I sold the Loy's 6309 to make room...that is got from you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I've always been sort of intrigued by his offerings on the bay. what were you impressions?


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## benvh (Aug 4, 2011)

New Perlon strap for the 009 , other than that it's stock.















Ben


----------



## mrbrianchu (Dec 18, 2015)

First day on the new job for the 00Spectre!

Lovely view, and the HK Harbour is alright too~


009
Modded with Dagaz 12 hour bezel
HelloNATO gray perlon - perfect summer companion.


----------



## ssada416 (Jul 16, 2015)

benvh said:


> New Perlon strap for the 009 , other than that it's stock.
> 
> View attachment 8802234
> View attachment 8802242
> ...


Nice match. I should get a blue one.


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

Bought it, sold it! Always wanted one, but 50% profit in 7 days did it for me. And now I'm sorry!













Still, I have got these.


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 10, 2008)

Seiko 7548 & Persol 714


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

I never tire of this watch:


----------



## arlun (Jul 22, 2016)

First post in this forum and prob found out this seiko watch modding culture a decade later than you guys all did.

Anyway, loved the skx007 at first sight and got it immediately for around USD140.

+ yobokies set-orange plonguer hands + a white-arrow seconds hand with a red tip
+ geckota leather pilot strap
= weekend beater








... now searching for a 2nd hand SARB013, which is pretty hard to find one


----------



## Everybodyhatesraymond (Dec 21, 2015)

Does the SKX013 qualify to join this thread or is it strictly 007/009s only?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Everybodyhatesraymond said:


> Does the SKX013 qualify to join this thread or is it strictly 007/009s only?


In a small way I think it can join..... ( :/ )

David


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

One of each:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Everybodyhatesraymond said:


> Does the SKX013 qualify to join this thread or is it strictly 007/009s only?


I say yes. They are certainly siblings...

E Benke
Sent from my iPhone


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chin.Up (Feb 22, 2013)

Random shot


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ToniDaTyga (Jun 6, 2012)

Sent via carrier pigeon...


----------



## FLEXX (May 13, 2009)

*Re: SKX013*


----------



## sleeppygap (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Falling in love with my 007 all over again.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Chin.Up said:


> Random shot


What strap is that?

David


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Which insert do you all like better? Debating on changing one of my SKX007's to this insert....









David


----------



## Chin.Up (Feb 22, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> What strap is that?
> 
> David


bonetto cinturini 300L


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I think prefer the dotted bezel and recessed pip. They both look great, but lines all the way around the bezel make the face look bigger to me.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I think prefer the dotted bezel and recessed pip. They both look great, but lines all the way around the bezel make the face look bigger to me.


Wow I never thought of it that way!!! Great perspective. Thank you.


----------



## BNR (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Wow I never thought of it that way!!! Great perspective. Thank you.


You are quite welcome. Just my opinion of course. I don't think you'll go wrong with either choice.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

SKX, SRP and another SRP and one more SKX... life is ok sometimes.. I like these watches all very much.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> Which insert do you all like better? Debating on changing one of my SKX007's to this insert....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also like the dotted bezel. The one with lines is too much in conjunction with the lines on the dial, IMO.


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Enviado do meu SM-N910F através de Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Wow I never thought of it that way!!! Great perspective. Thank you.


The lines would good with a solid/brushed chapter ring
I like the dots.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

My #StocKX and some aperture pr0n with an EF 50mm f/1.4.


----------



## Pigeon (Jun 16, 2015)

Fresh from the hands of the post lady. I gotta say for the price I'm impressed! The stock strap is stiff and not terribly comfortable so I'll probably look for a replacement of some kind but I'm otherwise very happy with it for my first dive watch. The chapter ring lines up with the bezel but the dial is ever so slightly misaligned. I can live with it though. Pardon the quality of the obligatory pics...


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Well, it's no Deep Blue, but it'll do I guess. Kidding, kidding... Congrats! I love mine. It can't say hi, cuz watches can't talk.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Pigeon said:


> Fresh from the hands of the post lady. I gotta say for the price I'm impressed! The stock strap is stiff and not terribly comfortable so I'll probably look for a replacement of some kind but I'm otherwise very happy with it for my first dive watch. The chapter ring lines up with the bezel but the dial is ever so slightly misaligned. I can live with it though. Pardon the quality of the obligatory pics...
> View attachment 8873826
> View attachment 8873834
> View attachment 8873842


Something about a stock SKX that speaks to me....

David


----------



## Pigeon (Jun 16, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> Something about a stock SKX that speaks to me....
> 
> David


I'm smitten.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> Which insert do you all like better? Debating on changing one of my SKX007's to this insert....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the low profile nib a lot. The problem is, I like the font on the OEM. All that said, I've changed the insert on both of my SKXs. I'm thinking I may the wrong guy to comment.


----------



## br1ce (Jul 14, 2016)

Quick shot of my newly arrived skx009. I've put an old bond nato to test it but I will most likely buy a few new natos quite soon!


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Good pictures!



Tickstart said:


> My #StocKX and some aperture pr0n with an EF 50mm f/1.4.
> 
> View attachment 8871298
> 
> ...


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

My 2, along with an A35 I got for Father's Day. 007 and 009 on StrapCodes, A35 on a stock Jubilee (from the 009, could not find an A35 on a bracelet when looking)...


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

rdwatch said:


> My 2, along with an A35 I got for Father's Day. 007 and 009 on StrapCodes, A35 on a stock Jubilee (from the 009, could not find an A35 on a bracelet when looking)..


Very nice,personally I'm liking the looks of jubilee best...any comments on the 3 different bracelets?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

italy7 said:


> Very nice,personally I'm liking the looks of jubilee best...any comments on the 3 different bracelets?


I have had all three, and I prefer the StrapCode Oyster.

David


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

italy7 said:


> Very nice,personally I'm liking the looks of jubilee best...any comments on the 3 different bracelets?


Well, the StrapCode SuperJubilee and SuperOyster are a bit better than the stock Seiko bracelets in the fact that the have well made Solid End Links, use fully solid machined link pieces (the Seiko has a solid "center" polished link, but the 2 polished ones on each side are rolled but the outlying brushed components are solid), and the bracelet inside folding components (arms I guess you might call them) are also solid machined pieces, not stamped steel.

But, after mounting some spare Seiko Jubilees I had onto some other "bargain" watches I got and needed bands for (Casio MDV-106, Orient Mako Orange,for instance), I found them to be OK in service with me, and have really no complaints.

I am a fan of the Oyster and Jubilee traditional bracelet look (obvious from the pic), and do like the more detailed look of a Jubilee on a totally black diver when I can do that. I like the Oyster on a diver that has other colors/details to it, but think the Jubilee looks OK on them also.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

rdwatch said:


> Well, the StrapCode SuperJubilee and SuperOyster are a bit better than the stock Seiko bracelets in the fact that the have well made Solid End Links, use fully solid machined link pieces (the Seiko has a solid "center" polished link, but the 2 polished ones on each side are rolled but the outlying brushed components are solid), and the bracelet inside folding components (arms I guess you might call them) are also solid machined pieces, not stamped steel.
> 
> But, after mounting some spare Seiko Jubilees I had onto some other "bargain" watches I got and needed bands for (Casio MDV-106, Orient Mako Orange,for instance), I found them to be OK in service with me, and have really no complaints.
> 
> ...


I would have troubles making the daily selection. Nice collection to say the least.

What is that beauty on the top row, all the way on the right?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

duc said:


> I would have troubles making the daily selection. Nice collection to say the least.
> 
> What is that beauty on the top row, all the way on the right?


That's a Steinhart Vintage GMT

http://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/Ocean-vintage-GMT,339.html

David


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

How would I get lettering engraved in a radiused arc on this Dagaz Porthole 316L caseback? In the UK


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

Does anyone have any skx007 bezel inserts that they want to unload? I need two.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> That's a Steinhart Vintage GMT
> 
> Ocean vintage GMT - Diver Watch - Steinhart Watches
> 
> David


I'm not sure whether to thank you or curse you......


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

kcoops said:


> Does anyone have any skx007 bezel inserts that they want to unload? I need two.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have two brand new black ones. Stock.

David


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

duc said:


> I'm not sure whether to thank you or curse you......


Curse if you buy it because you'll buy more than one Steinhart.....

David


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

duc said:


> I would have troubles making the daily selection. Nice collection to say the least.
> 
> What is that beauty on the top row, all the way on the right?


David nailed it, Steinhart Vintage GMT. 42mm case design "Homage" to what i've read is sometimes referred to as the "Steve McQueen" Rolex.

Comparo Pic attached -


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> I have had all three, and I prefer the StrapCode Oyster.
> 
> David


Why? Looks and feel etc?



rdwatch said:


> Well, the StrapCode SuperJubilee and SuperOyster are a bit better than the stock Seiko bracelets in the fact that the have well made Solid End Links, use fully solid machined link pieces (the Seiko has a solid "center" polished link, but the 2 polished ones on each side are rolled but the outlying brushed components are solid), and the bracelet inside folding components (arms I guess you might call them) are also solid machined pieces, not stamped steel.
> 
> But, after mounting some spare Seiko Jubilees I had onto some other "bargain" watches I got and needed bands for (Casio MDV-106, Orient Mako Orange,for instance), I found them to be OK in service with me, and have really no complaints.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the explanation. Great collection btw. The stock jubilee is very comfortable to me as mentioned by many. However,i haven't tried any strapcode offerings yet...maybe down the road...i do like the light weight now it feels like I'm not wearing a watch.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

italy7 said:


> Why? Looks and feel etc?
> 
> Thanks for the explanation. Great collection btw. The stock jubilee is very comfortable to me as mentioned by many. However,i haven't tried any strapcode offerings yet...maybe down the road...i do like the light weight now it feels like I'm not wearing a watch.


The Oyster has the best look from a universal standpoint - goes with everything well. Of course that's subjective, but it's timeless. Dress it up or down and it doesn't care.

David


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> The Oyster has the best look from a universal standpoint - goes with everything well. Of course that's subjective, but it's timeless. Dress it up or down and it doesn't care.
> 
> David


I see your point...the Jubilee dresses up, dressing down works too it gives some extra class...maybe too much for some


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

italy7 said:


> I see your point...the Jubilee dresses up, dressing down works too it gives some extra class...maybe too much for some


The Oyster can be worn in the boardroom as well as the beach - just use the Submariner as the perfect example of that.

David


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> I have two brand new black ones. Stock.
> 
> David


Thanks, PM'd.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chin.Up (Feb 22, 2013)

Wrist shots


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Chin.Up said:


> Wrist shots


Nice. Where are you there?

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## Chin.Up (Feb 22, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> Nice. Where are you there?
> 
> David
> Instagram: alienswanted


My good friend's penthouse. Will post more wrist shots up there once it's finished up!

Edmonton, Canada is the city.


----------



## mrbrianchu (Dec 18, 2015)

Yacht week Croatia 

Developing a solid watch tan as well hah!


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

My newer SKX is no longer stock.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Rice and Gravy said:


> My newer SKX is no longer stock.


Would be quite handy for dual time zones, eh? Looks nice.


----------



## tonza (Oct 12, 2014)

Mine I threw a yellow strap on, simply because I haven't yet seen one with a yellow dive strap :-!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

tonza said:


> Mine I threw a yellow strap on, simply because I haven't yet seen one with a yellow dive strap :-!
> 
> View attachment 8928234


Wow that pops!!!

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Chin.Up said:


> My good friend's penthouse. Will post more wrist shots up there once it's finished up!
> 
> Edmonton, Canada is the city.


And here I thought it was just a dirty camera lens that made the city look so dirty. ;-)


----------



## Chin.Up (Feb 22, 2013)

Shockwave said:


> And here I thought it was just a dirty camera lens that made the city look so dirty. ;-)


Ha, what do you mean it lookin dirty?


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Prdrers said:


> Would be quite handy for dual time zones, eh? Looks nice.


Yes, that was one of my goals. I travel quite a bit so I wanted to 12 hour bezel to track my home time zone. I also wanted to "de-diver" it a bit and make it a tad more dressy without changing the dial. I think the numbers and no marker bezel insert and coin edge bezel accomplishes that. It's kind of plain, but I like it, and will probably wear it on an oyster bracelet mostly.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Chin.Up said:


> Ha, what do you mean it lookin dirty?


It's just cleaner a little further south.


----------



## WatchMedic (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## junbug5150 (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

A real rarity in my collection, a stock watch 
I love the vintage vibes of the 009 on jubilee.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Glen Youngman (May 15, 2016)

Can anyone recommend a EU based seller for the 007? totally fallen for its classic looks


----------



## branson (Apr 8, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Brown NATO on an SKX007J....thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What hands are those? Love the look.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I bought the watch already modded, but those are from a Seiko 5 model - SNZH55.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## mousekar75 (Dec 7, 2015)

Wearing the SKX007 with the coke bezel.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

mousekar75 said:


> Wearing the SKX007 with the coke bezel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice weave on that Nato. What is it?


----------



## br1ce (Jul 14, 2016)

New nato finally arrived!


----------



## boz80 (May 23, 2015)

My NH36 powered 007.










Skickat från min SM-G903F via Tapatalk


----------



## nam.vu.lu (Mar 21, 2015)

New chapter ring 
New domed crystal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

All original










Enviado do meu SM-N910F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mousekar75 (Dec 7, 2015)

humphrj said:


> Nice weave on that Nato. What is it?


Awesome strap! Awesome company!

http://m.ebay.com/itm/181737088694

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Dec1968 said:


> Brown NATO on an SKX007J....thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


been seeing this over and over the past couple days haha. where is this strap from? dark brown is a Nato i've never tried.....


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

Guess it's time I posted in this thread...









my 6th Seiko diver, but my first SKX=








looking at the date in the pics (and the watch), I bought it (arrived here) on the 16th of July 2016. Purchased from Marc at Island Watch








not the fanciest diver, nor does it use the most advanced movement, but there's something unique & esoteric about this watch, especially strapped with the Jubilee bracelet

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
"In fact, the Americans of 1776 enjoyed a higher standard of living than any people in the world. Their material wealth was considerably less than it would become in time, still it was a great deal more than others had elsewhere. How people with so much, living on their own land, would ever choose to rebel against the ruler God had put over them and thereby bring down such devastation upon themselves was for the invaders [British] incomprehensible." - David McCullough, "1776"


----------



## setter (Jun 6, 2016)

Took off the strapcode oyster and tried it on a NATO. Not the best match so ive ordered a black/grey one for it.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> been seeing this over and over the past couple days haha. where is this strap from? dark brown is a Nato i've never tried.....


It's from NATO Potato - Milk Chocolate Brown

Premium Ballistic Nylon NATO Strap - Watch Strap - Watch Band (22mm, The Milk Chocolate Brown) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ZMN4BLY/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_KfYPxbM7GEP10

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Thinking about ski season and my next mod....


----------



## Phoenix0A (Jun 30, 2015)

Just got some new Plongeur hands and wanted to take a pic with all the red-orange details on display:


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Dec1968 said:


> It's from NATO Potato - Milk Chocolate Brown
> 
> Premium Ballistic Nylon NATO Strap - Watch Strap - Watch Band (22mm, The Milk Chocolate Brown) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ZMN4BLY/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_KfYPxbM7GEP10
> 
> ...


'nato potato', lol. thanks! will check it out!


----------



## Atleo (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## ellzar (May 19, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tmann (Aug 14, 2015)

Hardscrabbler said:


> View attachment 8977193


Nice.  Which bezel insert is that?


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

tmann said:


> Nice.  Which bezel insert is that?


It's a Dagaz Blues-Mariner Insert in a Yobokies "clickable" coin edge bezel.


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

pic host


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

Got a new bezel insert en route from Dagaz, this one hasn't been holding up very well.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

^ I had a PO style insert from him that got torn up really quickly and easily too. Way too fragile imo. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

Rice and Gravy said:


> ^ I had a PO style insert from him that got torn up really quickly and easily too. Way too fragile imo.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


That's a bummer to hear, I was hoping his would hold up better than this cheapo eBay insert.


----------



## XR159 (Apr 14, 2013)

galliano said:


> pic host


They oyster bracelet comes with the watch? It's beautiful by the way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchsmith (Aug 9, 2016)

Yes, that would be a k4.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

galliano said:


> pic host


Is that a Strapcode oyster? The end link fit looks amazing in this shot, better than most I've seen. I'm seriously tempted to buy an oyster bracelet as well now


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

On strapcode oyster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Military Mod On SE II


----------



## stylus (Dec 4, 2015)

Waiting for my strapcode oyster!  Got my hands on this baby today, loving it!


----------



## XR159 (Apr 14, 2013)

aalin13 said:


> Is that a Strapcode oyster? The end link fit looks amazing in this shot, better than most I've seen. I'm seriously tempted to buy an oyster bracelet as well now


I think that's the std bracelet. The end link design looks different.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

aalin13 said:


> Is that a Strapcode oyster? The end link fit looks amazing in this shot, better than most I've seen. I'm seriously tempted to buy an oyster bracelet as well now


Not strapcode, it is aftermarket bracelet from ebay for $35 USA...only end links are not solid but for the price the bracelet is super


----------



## peppercorn (Jan 17, 2014)

Here is my 4ish year old 007 on a Strapcode super oyster with a CrystalTimes double Dome Sapphire Crystal, installed two days ago. 
The crystal has a magnifying effect on the dial when viewed straight on. 
From an angle there is some distortion but that was expected.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

peppercorn said:


> Here is my 4ish year old 007 on a Strapcode super oyster with a CrystalTimes double Dome Sapphire Crystal, installed two days ago.
> The crystal has a magnifying effect on the dial when viewed straight on.
> From an angle there is some distortion but that was expected.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks good! I think most find the distortion desirable. I've often heard it spoken of in a fond manner anyway.


----------



## peppercorn (Jan 17, 2014)

Prdrers said:


> Looks good! I think most find the distortion desirable. I've often heard it spoken of in a fond manner anyway.


Thank you. 
I must say, additionally, that the quality of the crystal surprised me as it is very high with an inner anti-reflective coating. 
Although I had no complaints about the original Crystal this is definately an 'upgrade' and gives the watch a different 'feel', when, added to the magnifying and distortion effects could make it almost seem like a an entirely different piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Cousin SKX399


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

peppercorn said:


> Here is my 4ish year old 007 on a Strapcode super oyster with a CrystalTimes double Dome Sapphire Crystal, installed two days ago.
> The crystal has a magnifying effect on the dial when viewed straight on.
> From an angle there is some distortion but that was expected.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great. Looks more like the Big Bubble than the Double dome though.


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

007 on the PVD shark mesh bracelet. Didn't think it had a chance of "working" until I tried it, so far I like it.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

SDGenius said:


> View attachment 9051386


What's the ref #? Or is this a mod? Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

SigmaPiJiggy said:


> What's the ref #? Or is this a mod? Very nice!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peppercorn (Jan 17, 2014)

humphrj said:


> Looks great. Looks more like the Big Bubble than the Double dome though.


He calls it a Double Dome Big Bubble, so, it looks like we are both correct. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Vacation (Aug 7, 2016)

Whatever it's called, it looks frigging fantastic



peppercorn said:


> He calls it a Double Dome Big Bubble, so, it looks like we are both correct.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## br1ce (Jul 14, 2016)

Getting this new day started


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Sometimes I like the OEM band with my morning coffee.


----------



## stylus (Dec 4, 2015)

Can't get enough of this one, I've been wearing it for 5 days now.


----------



## mozatihom (Sep 22, 2014)

stylus said:


> Can't get enough of this one, I've been wearing it for 5 days now.
> View attachment 9069458


Looks great! What version? Or is it modified?


----------



## stylus (Dec 4, 2015)

Thanks @mozatihom It's the SKXA53, a.k.a Seiko Black Bullet


----------



## mister_k (May 17, 2016)

with Murphy smooth bezel and Bonetto Cinturini 325 strap


----------



## dmb359 (Apr 8, 2015)

Here's a few of my SKX's:


----------



## jormanks (Jul 26, 2016)

Very happy with mine so far


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

The 009 on a Z22 always looks bad ass.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

swapped the bezel's from my A35 and 009 ... I dig it (especially the 009 bezel on the A35... now I need to find a orig 009 insert so I can have these both pepsi bezels again.)


----------



## babyface (Jun 6, 2015)




----------



## Phoenix0A (Jun 30, 2015)

What dial is that? Great looking combo.


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

SDGenius said:


> View attachment 9051386


If SKX had a PADI edition, it would look like that. Excellent looking SKX 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Dav25 said:


> If SKX had a PADI edition, it would look like that. Excellent looking SKX
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did that dial come from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Stargate^


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Decided to focus on my arm hairs and horrible tan, apparently. Mjäh, you've seen the SKX before anyway.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Adtheant (Aug 3, 2014)

Arrived today.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Dav25 said:


> If SKX had a PADI edition, it would look like that. Excellent looking SKX
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually PADI copied me, lol


----------



## babyface (Jun 6, 2015)

Phoenix0A said:


> What dial is that? Great looking combo.


From my SNKM55.








The transplant makes the SKX very dressy


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## Legan (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

Just put a domed sapphire and fresh PO style bezel on the DB hydro strap. I think this is how the SKX is going to stay for a while.


----------



## jfo2010 (May 25, 2015)

.

View attachment 9104970
[/QUOTE]

Looks awesome!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nhelo23 (Apr 20, 2016)

Church sunday!

Sent from my ASUS_Z00LD using Tapatalk


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

My 009 died and the shop says it's the main spring, or was it hairspring, I dunno. What is this gonna cost me?


E Benke
Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

ebenke said:


> My 009 died and the shop says it's the main spring, or was it hairspring, I dunno. What is this gonna cost me?
> 
> E Benke
> Sent from my iPhone


About $60 (or less) for an SNK809 movement donor, that would be the easiest way to handle it.


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Parsedout said:


> About $60 (or less) for an SNK809 movement donor, that would be the easiest way to handle it.


Thanks, I'll check it out.

E Benke
Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

That orange bezel is gorgeous.

Sent via Tapatalk from a Galaxy Note 4


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Parsedout said:


> About $60 (or less) for an SNK809 movement donor, that would be the easiest way to handle it.


Yes, the 7S26 movement is basically replaceable. Repair would cost as much or more than replacing it. You could also find places online to buy the movement and have someone swap them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Acurry said:


> Yes, the 7S26 movement is basically replaceable. Repair would cost as much or more than replacing it. You could also find places online to buy the movement and have someone swap them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This. Repairs are generally more than a new movement when it comes to the 7S26 movement or any movement of this caliber. I jut replaced the movement in my Turtle. Far cheaper to replace than repair.

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> This. Repairs are generally more than a new movement when it comes to the 7S26 movement or any movement of this caliber. I jut replaced the movement in my Turtle. Far cheaper to replace than repair.
> 
> David
> Instagram: alienswanted


I'd like to service mine when the time comes.. Like everything it'll get better with age!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Tickstart said:


> I'd like to service mine when the time comes.. Like everything it'll get better with age!


Service is always good. Movement service is better served with replacement, as cost to replace the movement is cheaper by tellacing it.

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> Service is always good. Movement service is better served with replacement, as cost to replace the movement is cheaper by tellacing it.
> 
> David
> Instagram: alienswanted


Hey David,

How long was your watch in service before you had to replace the movement?

I know that this movement can go a long time before service is needed.

Did you do the replacement yourself?

If not, what did it cost to have that done?

Just curious.

Thanks


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

rdwatch said:


> Hey David,
> 
> How long was your watch in service before you had to replace the movement?
> 
> ...


I bought the watch used, but in shipping, the movement got damaged through no ones fault. We think it happened because the box was dropped somehow. Accidents happen... Duarte at NEWW did the service work.

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## wristrocket (Aug 19, 2016)

I just got this used SKX007J a couple of weeks ago. It's my first diver but won't be my last. It's replacing my 2005 Casio G-Shock as my daily work beater watch.


----------



## WatchMedic (Mar 9, 2016)

My 009 with its new high dome sapphire crystal.


----------



## peppercorn (Jan 17, 2014)

WatchMedic said:


> My 009 with its new high dome sapphire crystal.


That looks great. 
If I might ask, who supplied that sapphire?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchMedic (Mar 9, 2016)

peppercorn said:


> That looks great.
> If I might ask, who supplied that sapphire?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dr. Seikostein
Picked it up on ebay


----------



## Phoenix0A (Jun 30, 2015)

thanks, I'll have to keep my eye out for that one.



babyface said:


> From my SNKM55.
> View attachment 9100682
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Not sure if this or the mod thread is the best place to ask this, but does anyone have a new/newish/very good condition stock bezel insert they'd be willing to part with for cheap? Doesn't have to be original, but I'm looking for the same stock look. I messed my old one up pretty good. 

Thanks.


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

I just saw one for sale in the parts subforum, think he wanted $17 for it...



Rice and Gravy said:


> Not sure if this or the mod thread is the best place to ask this, but does anyone have a new/newish/very good condition stock bezel insert they'd be willing to part with for cheap? Doesn't have to be original, but I'm looking for the same stock look. I messed my old one up pretty good.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Mr_Vacation (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Parsedout said:


> I just saw one for sale in the parts subforum, think he wanted $17 for it...


 I didn't even think to look there. I had forgotten all about that sales area. Thanks!


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

My SKX hanging out with the turtle










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Ryvil (Nov 22, 2012)

Goes well with my blue scrubs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

trying the rubber band from my SRP Turtle on my A35 today.


----------



## stylus (Dec 4, 2015)

Finally... my bracelets arrived today! b-)
Hope my SKX007 will arrive soon so it can join the party!


----------



## jxavier (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Skx 171










Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## jxavier (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

ebenke said:


> My 009 died and the shop says it's the main spring, or was it hairspring, I dunno. What is this gonna cost me?
> 
> E Benke
> Sent from my iPhone


You could pay little more and have a 4R36 put in. Hacking and hand winding!


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Rob Cox said:


> You could pay little more and have a 4R36 put in. Hacking and hand winding!


That's a great idea. Are they much more? Or is there a cheap donor watch I could get?

E Benke
Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

ebenke said:


> That's a great idea. Are they much more? Or is there a cheap donor watch I could get?
> 
> E Benke
> Sent from my iPhone


Invicta uses the 4R36. You might be able to get a donor that way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

NH36 is easier to obtain. If you are in the UK, try cousins. Approx £29


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

You can't use the same crown so be prepared to source that as well. 


David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Acurry said:


> Invicta uses the 4R36. You might be able to get a donor that way.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll pay a little more to get it in SEIKO.

E Benke
Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

Seiko makes the NH36 for OEMs, exactly the same as the 4R36.



ebenke said:


> I'll pay a little more to get it in SEIKO.
> 
> E Benke
> Sent from my iPhone


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Parsedout said:


> Seiko makes the NH36 for OEMs, exactly the same as the 4R36.


Yep, understood. I'd still like to keep SEIKO 'Japan' part #'s even it costs more.

EBenke


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## 65rob (Oct 30, 2014)

Just received my skx 009 in the mail a bit late to the party but what a value watch
love it think i like wearing it better than my sumo i just sold, have to put the strapcode bracelett i bought for it on it.
the rubber it came on not as bad as i thought though.
just glad i purchased one.


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

Not mine, but a mod I recently completed for a buddy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

SKX009J on the Scurfa Diver One Silicon strap









David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

MY EYES NOT THE EYES! (killing me won't bring back your goddamn honey)

No but, a non-stock SKX from dec1998?!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Tickstart said:


> MY EYES NOT THE EYES! (killing me won't bring back your goddamn honey)
> 
> No but, a non-stock SKX from dec1998?!


what are you referencing with this?


----------



## Adtheant (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## rhj (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## rhj (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## don_chogni (Aug 25, 2016)

My new SKX007. Super happy with it! Had also ordered a Bonetto Cinturini 300D rubber strap for it but I'm getting to like the original jubilee bracelet.


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

A few scratches here and a few scratches there, still I put her on from time to time.
Even got a nice blue strap, and it works! )


----------



## stylus (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

timetellinnoob said:


> what are you referencing with this?


 the remake of the wickerman with nicholas cage

why doesn't this stupid forum have a "quoted"-marker!?!? It's staple food when it comes to forums, unbelievable


----------



## jmz.wus (Aug 26, 2016)

Hey jormanks, very nice combo.
Where did you buy your skx007? It looks perfectly aligned.


----------



## jcmaros (Mar 23, 2011)

Acurry said:


> Yes, the 7S26 movement is basically replaceable. Repair would cost as much or more than replacing it. You could also find places online to buy the movement and have someone swap them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a couple of spare 7s26 movements of needed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmz.wus (Aug 26, 2016)

jormanks said:


> Very happy with mine so far


Hey jormanks, very nice combo.
Where did you buy your skx007? It looks perfectly aligned.


----------



## jcmaros (Mar 23, 2011)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Not sure if this or the mod thread is the best place to ask this, but does anyone have a new/newish/very good condition stock bezel insert they'd be willing to part with for cheap? Doesn't have to be original, but I'm looking for the same stock look. I messed my old one up pretty good.
> 
> Thanks.


Look in the watch parts section of the sales corner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boz80 (May 23, 2015)

Skickat från min SM-G903F via Tapatalk


----------



## b_dayco (Sep 8, 2011)

Really liking this leather strap. Not a bad purchase for less than $20.

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgy (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## jmz.wus (Aug 26, 2016)

Chin.Up said:


> Wrist shots


Hi Chin.Up
What rubber strap is that? thanks


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Wierd i know, but I love the colours


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

This thread is where my Seiko collecting started.
I was going to buy a Steinhart ovm but went for skx 007 instead, haven looked back.


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

Popped a dragonshroud and a big crown on my second 007. Wearing it on a very nice fossil bracelet that I pulled from a fossil breaker.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

don_chogni said:


> My new SKX007. Super happy with it! Had also ordered a Bonetto Cinturini 300D rubber strap for it but I'm getting to like the original jubilee bracelet.
> 
> 
> View attachment 9149994


~~~I have an SKX007 on the stock Jubilee...it's one of my favorite bracelets

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## Mosey82 (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi all, new poster here.

Just ordered my modded 007 from Harold  I absolutely love it! 

Does anyone know where I can pick up a super oyster or president bracelet that will fit this watch in the UK?

Thanks


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Mosey82 said:


> Hi all, new poster here.
> 
> Just ordered my modded 007 from Harold  I absolutely love it!
> 
> ...


I think Strapcode ships internationally. Search for them on Amazon UK.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Mosey82 said:


> Hi all, new poster here.
> 
> Just ordered my modded 007 from Harold  I absolutely love it!
> 
> ...


What mods did he do?


----------



## stilren (Jan 25, 2015)

Heres my first Seiko and certainly not my last. My beloved 007 on Strapcode Oyster.


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

Mosey82 said:


> Hi all, new poster here.
> 
> Just ordered my modded 007 from Harold  I absolutely love it!
> 
> ...


Amazon UK search for Strapcode, I have about six from them.


----------



## Mosey82 (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi,

I had a black dlc bezel. Black atlas hands and a new bezel insert.


----------



## stph_dexter (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: SKX013*

unfortunately you have to grind off inner lip of the ceramic insert with dagaz SD


----------



## Mosey82 (Aug 26, 2016)

Here's mine fresh from Harold. Can't wait for it to get here.

Black DLC bezel. Black Atlas hands, Red tipped seconds hand and custom bezel insert.


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

Black nato today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mwel (Apr 7, 2016)

w/ padded brown leather strap


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Modified SKX171


----------



## Boogey Man (Dec 3, 2014)

What bezel and insert is that?

Sent from my SM-T330 using Tapatalk


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

mwel said:


> View attachment 9192250
> 
> 
> w/ padded brown leather strap


Love the colour of that strap!


----------



## stylus (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

stylus said:


> View attachment 9201618


I love daytime lume pics!

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## Rayc (May 3, 2011)

kcoops said:


> Not mine, but a mod I recently completed for a buddy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like the dial on that. Can you get it in other colours?

Sent via morse code.


----------



## Chin.Up (Feb 22, 2013)

Fruity


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

Back to the jubilee...


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Shipped this one off today. It was a good run!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s0ckpupp3t (Jul 13, 2016)

Oh what I would give for a refreshed SKX007 with a 4r36 and updated indices a la the reissued Turtle! 

Every day I'm temped to pull the trigger on a new SKX007 but the two things that are stopping me are (i) the current $200+ price tag and (ii) the hope that Seiko will announce an update to the SKX line.

I actually had a PADI Turtle on order with JC Penny but I called them after a day to cancel. I don't think the Turtle will work on my 40+ year old 6.5 inch wrist.

I wonder if it would be possible to just take the insides of the Turtle and transplant it into a SKX case.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Seing how everybody and their mother mods (read destroys) their SKXs, I'm figuring the future generation will condemn us. Like painting flames on an F40 or something, blasphemy.

I reckon my #StocKX will be worth around, well, let's say between $10000 and $20000 in the near future. Just the Z 22 strap alone will be worth a kidney and two hearts.


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

s0ckpupp3t said:


> I wonder if it would be possible to just take the insides of the Turtle and transplant it into a SKX case.


That would be quite an easy swap I think;-). The cost being the main issue. Not sure how soon Seiko start to release parts after a relatively new model has released, but that would work.


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Boogey Man said:


> What bezel and insert is that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T330 using Tapatalk


Details here - https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/post-your-mods-here-=-246526-784.html#post32954626


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

The Junghans is tuned to perfection, can't remember the last time I adjusted the pendulum and my SKX is running +- a couple seconds per day so I'm pretty happy allround.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

s0ckpupp3t said:


> Oh what I would give for a refreshed SKX007 with a 4r36 and updated indices a la the reissued Turtle!
> 
> Every day I'm temped to pull the trigger on a new SKX007 but the two things that are stopping me are (i) the current $200+ price tag and (ii) the hope that Seiko will announce an update to the SKX line.
> 
> ...


I too would like a SKX009 PADI edition. I m not crazy on the turtle case or size but the PADI is sharp looking.

I agree prices on them are getting a bit ridiculous. It was one of the best features of the watch was it's value.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Does anyone know what "pressure vented strap" means? It's on the advertisement of the 6105.. (google it yourself cause the only images I've seen are from a certain photohosting site I can't stand)
It's got the waffle strap on it so I'm guessing that's what it's referring to but I don't see how that has anything to do with pressure and venting..

Is this a clue, the backside of it?


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

Tickstart said:


> Seing how everybody and their mother mods (read destroys) their SKXs, I'm figuring the future generation will condemn us. Like painting flames on an F40 or something, blasphemy.
> 
> I reckon my #StocKX will be worth around, well, let's say between $10000 and $20000 in the near future. Just the Z 22 strap alone will be worth a kidney and two hearts.


If only they weren't produced in the millions... it's like accosting someone for modding a foxbody Mustang. They are great in many ways and highly regarded by a group of people, but they will never be a valuable collector due to the numbers produced.


----------



## Skody (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## Boogey Man (Dec 3, 2014)

humphrj said:


> Details here - https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/post-your-mods-here-=-246526-784.html#post32954626


Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

Been changing straps/bracelets on my SKX more than my underwear lately. Well almost.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

trf2271 said:


> Shipped this one off today. It was a good run!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Used your picture for a google image search (right-clicked and selected "search google for image") since it was very clear. Google turned up with the result "Seiko Diver 200", I presume 200 as in 200m. That is ******* impressive, well done google.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Tickstart said:


> Used your picture for a google image search (right-clicked and selected "search google for image") since it was very clear. Google turned up with the result "Seiko Diver 200", I presume 200 as in 200m. That is ******* impressive, well done google.


Well done Seiko.


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

Tickstart said:


> Used your picture for a google image search (right-clicked and selected "search google for image") since it was very clear. Google turned up with the result "Seiko Diver 200", I presume 200 as in 200m. That is ******* impressive, well done google.


I wonder what Google would come up with when searching the new Deep Blue Nato 300m. *gasp*


----------



## boz80 (May 23, 2015)

Tuned up a 173 to keep the 007 company:

















Skickat från min SM-G903F via Tapatalk


----------



## stmcelroy (Aug 4, 2016)

My first Seiko diver, SKX009 from a wus member.


----------



## stmcelroy (Aug 4, 2016)

Double tap.


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

Modded some of my SKX watches but I think the original is the best.
(Ok it has a double domed sapphire and the rubber strap is from my Seiko turtle, almost original)


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

boz80 said:


> Tuned up a 173 to keep the 007 company:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Var fick du tag på 173an?


----------



## boz80 (May 23, 2015)

Tickstart said:


> Var fick du tag på 173an?


urkompaniet

Skickat från min SM-G903F via Tapatalk


----------



## LF78 (Mar 16, 2016)

With curved ends rubber strap.


----------



## Glengooligan (Mar 11, 2015)

My true love and I, together in Japan last week...


----------



## Glengooligan (Mar 11, 2015)

He we are again at a resort in Iki Island. We make a fine couple!
View attachment 9222938


----------



## Glengooligan (Mar 11, 2015)

Some times we get dirty. Let's take a bath in the onsen together...


----------



## Glengooligan (Mar 11, 2015)

All clean at last. Yay!!!


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

Glengooligan said:


> My true love and I, together in Japan last week...


Hmm, that would be a tough pick. The SKX, the beer or the pretty lady?


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Thursday everyone.

This old favorite has been on bracelet pretty much all summer long and it's been great. 
A bit of fall is already in the air in my neck of the woods. 
Trying out leather at least for the day.

Still love it just as much as the day I got it.

*Seiko SKX007J*









With a leather strap today.

















b-)​_


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Glengooligan said:


> My true love and I, together in Japan last week...
> View attachment 9222930


And a girl as well!


----------



## christre (Mar 2, 2012)

Here's my SKX007 and 009. On Strapcode Super Oyster and Super engineer. Both great bracelets.








And here's the 007 on the Strapcode Super Jubilee. Has to be the most comfortable bracelet ever.


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

009 base
007 dial and chapter
Black day and date
Murphy bezel
Yobokies tuna hands
Dragonshroud
New turtle strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boogey Man (Dec 3, 2014)

christre said:


> Here's my SKX007 and 009. On Strapcode Super Oyster and Super engineer. Both great bracelets.
> View attachment 9224570
> 
> 
> ...


How do you find the fit of the SEL on the Super Oyster and Super Jubilee? I have the Super Engineer and love it, but don't like the way the SEL fits. Are the others better?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ugn9 (Jul 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boz80 (May 23, 2015)

Skickat från min SM-G903F via Tapatalk


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

SKX007 on a Marine Nationale Strap.
When temperatures are high this strap is way better then a silicone strap.


----------



## sleeppygap (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

sleeppygap said:


>


What strap is that?


----------



## sleeppygap (Apr 22, 2016)

Tickstart said:


> What strap is that?


It's a mm300 style strap


----------



## christre (Mar 2, 2012)

All 3 of mine are very good. The only real complaint i have is with the Super Oyster. I just cant get a perfect fit. Its either just a little too tight or too loose. It could really do with 1 more micro adjustment hole for a perfect fit for me.


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Still have my duo... wearing the 009 today actually, and the 007 earlier this week.


----------



## routewhite (Sep 2, 2016)

Just received my worse for wear 007 back from Cyril in the UK after a few years of hard field use. Realignment work, bezel repair, gasket, blue sapphire, pressure test. Ready for another few years service.


----------



## dmb359 (Apr 8, 2015)

If you like color, here's another combo I'm a fan of


----------



## boz80 (May 23, 2015)

Skickat från min SM-G903F via Tapatalk


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Can anyone confirm if a NH36 movement is a direct replacement and fit for SKX-009? 


E Benke
Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

ebenke said:


> Can anyone confirm if a NH36 movement is a direct replacement and fit for SKX-009?
> 
> E Benke
> Sent from my iPhone


Yes and no. Doesn't use the same crown. Fit is great.


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Dec1968 said:


> Yes and no. Doesn't use the same crown. Fit is great.


Ok. But if the new movement comes with its own crown will that suffice?

PS - Thanks for the feedback.

E Benke
Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

No, I believe it requires a different crown. A quote I received to replace the movement with the NH36 listed an aftermarket crown as one of the parts needed.


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Rice and Gravy said:


> No, I believe it requires a different crown. A quote I received to replace the movement with the NH36 listed an aftermarket crown as one of the parts needed.


Hmmm, not sure I like that.

EBenke


----------



## boz80 (May 23, 2015)

ebenke said:


> Hmmm, not sure I like that.
> 
> EBenke


Or you source a SARB059 crown/stem. 









Skickat från min SM-G903F via Tapatalk


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

boz80 said:


> Or you source a SARB059 crown/stem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that would be sweet!

EBenke


----------



## boz80 (May 23, 2015)

ebenke said:


> Now that would be sweet!
> 
> EBenke


Partnr: 1E70D1SNS0 sometimes show up on ebay or you could try email Rob at monsterwatches. 
I have an AM crown on another skx to and there's nothing wrong with that either. But of course it's nice with OEM parts 

Skickat från min SM-G903F via Tapatalk


----------



## boz80 (May 23, 2015)

boz80 said:


> Partnr: 1E70D1SNS0 sometimes show up on ebay or you could try email Rob at monsterwatches.
> I have an AM crown on another skx to and there's nothing wrong with that either. But of course it's nice with OEM parts
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G903F via Tapatalk


I can also add that my experience with the NH36 movements on the market has a day wheel intended for 3 o clock crown (will not line up properly with the date on a SKX) so that needs to be changed also but it's interchangeable with the one on 7S26 so just use your old one.

Skickat från min SM-G903F via Tapatalk


----------



## YellowDiver (Jun 20, 2016)

Midshipman01 that is an awesome 007 mod you have, great looking watch!


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

ebenke said:


> Now that would be sweet!
> 
> EBenke





boz80 said:


> Partnr: 1E70D1SNS0 sometimes show up on ebay or you could try email Rob at monsterwatches.
> I have an AM crown on another skx to and there's nothing wrong with that either. But of course it's nice with OEM parts
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G903F via Tapatalk


There's one on the bay right now.

And mine says hi!


----------



## VijayP (Aug 20, 2016)

breathtaking pics of skx007/009...now I need one...any recommendations on where to buy (I live in US).. I am open to preowned as well, incase someone wants to sell


----------



## Boogey Man (Dec 3, 2014)

We all know the SKX has been superceded. Everyone in Australia knows the pain of not having the 007 range available locally. The closest we get is the SKX171. Priced at near $600, it really isn't the most affordable watch.

But the went on sale and stocks dried up pretty quick. Well I found one and was going to buy it, when the family stepped in and offered to get it for me for Father's Day. 









I already own one, so this will remain stockand maybe go on a Super Oyster. And my older one will be getting modded soon.

HFD to all the dads. 😃

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

What's a good price for crown 1E70D1SNS0? 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

mario24601 said:


> What's a good price for crown 1E70D1SNS0?
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


I bought mine from Rob for about 40 Euros including shipping.

They're quite hard to come by and I waited a few months for mine.


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

So the 1E70D1SNS0 crown directly fits to the NH36 movement?


----------



## Alberto Sequera (Jul 12, 2016)

Overstock.com there is a labor day coupon 15% off SKX009 $180, $153 after discount. SKX007 $195.99 $166.59 after discount. The only con I see is just 1 year warranty with their own warranty and you have o pay shipping both ways if service is required. 30 day return policy.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

SKX007K, bone stock except for the Strapcode Super Oyster....
SKX007K by Richard Correale, on Flickr


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Relaxing on Labor Day


----------



## DelPiero10 (Sep 5, 2016)

My first attempt at a mod. SKX 007 w/DLW ceramic bezel, double dome sapphire, yobokies seconds hand.


----------



## babyface (Jun 6, 2015)

It requires a different stem.

However, because the original stem/crown of the SKX007/009 cannot be separated, you will need a standalone crown.

When you buy the NH36 movement, they usually supply you with the stem.

















ebenke said:


> Ok. But if the new movement comes with its own crown will that suffice?
> 
> PS - Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> ...


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Great info....I need to get this one going...


EBenke


----------



## Alberto Sequera (Jul 12, 2016)

My wife expropriated my SKX009 when I put in on the red rubber strap for beach vacation. I took the photo before see took my watch...that photo is the only thing she left me ;(


----------



## Mosey82 (Aug 26, 2016)

DelPiero10 said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9270066&d=1473172592"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a real beauty. What bezel insert is that and where is it from if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## 50missioncap (Jul 7, 2012)

Mine came in the mail today!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

boz80 said:


> Or you source a SARB059 crown/stem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


~~~I'm so wanting to do this with my SKX007...replacing the movement with the NH36, Sarb Crown, drill the lugs, double dome sapphire crystal, maybe even go with one of those ceramic bezels like hump did a few pages back, and if I do, my 7002-700A will get the original SKX movement, and wont be -40s/day anymore= : - )

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

deluded said:


> There's one on the bay right now.
> 
> And mine says hi!


~~~this case back viewer is pretty sweet! I need to add it to my list of parts to acquire for my upcoming SKX mod= : - )

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

mario24601 said:


> What's a good price for crown 1E70D1SNS0?
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


~~~the one on ebay from elisabeth is $43 shipped. Not that it makes any difference but, I'll bet one for a Rollie is considerably more, and the one elisabeth is selling is a genuine Seiko part...

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

shakin_jake said:


> ~~~this case back viewer is pretty sweet! I need to add it to my list of parts to acquire for my upcoming SKX mod= : - )
> 
> Best,
> 
> ...


It is! I got mine from Dagaz, but I think Yobokies has it too.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

shakin_jake said:


> ~~~I'm so wanting to do this with my SKX007...replacing the movement with the NH36..... and if I do, my 7002-700A will get the original SKX movement, and wont be -40s/day anymore= : - )
> 
> Best,
> 
> ...


The 7S26 is not worth spending the money to have transplanted into another case. I tried it while upgrading one SKX case and it was money wasted. It would never run correctly so I ultimately spent additional money to have the movement upgraded. Given that the additional money was less than $100, I decided I should have just gone that route to start.

Of course, if you do your own work its a different story.


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

duc said:


> The 7S26 is not worth spending the money to have transplanted into another case. I tried it while upgrading one SKX case and it was money wasted. It would never run correctly so I ultimately spent additional money to have the movement upgraded. Given that the additional money was less than $100, I decided I should have just gone that route to start.
> 
> *Of course, if you do your own work its a different story*.


~~~~I'm kicking that idea around as I type...

I'm on the fence whether to get the tools or send it to a pro. Hand R&R is a point of contention for me. I'm told it's the most delicate aspect

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 10, 2008)




----------



## br1ce (Jul 14, 2016)

Here's for today:


----------



## Mosey82 (Aug 26, 2016)

Here's my Yobokies 007 on a super oyster Evo.

I couldn't be happier


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Got a new 007 for a mod project I'm planning, but he'll need to rest with his brothers and cousins until the parts arrive....


----------



## ganson (Apr 24, 2012)

SKX171


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)

SKX009 and 6139...


----------



## christre (Mar 2, 2012)

My 007 and 009







My 007 with new ceramic bezel insert.


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

SKX007 on the Nickname NATO


----------



## natra84 (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi guys will they make a new SKX or is the turtle the new SKX.


----------



## s0ckpupp3t (Jul 13, 2016)

natra84 said:


> Hi guys will they make a new SKX or is the turtle the new SKX.


Many words have been expended on this forum debating this very issue. Your guess is as good as anyone's. 

My personal hope as a thin wristed enthusiast is that they update the SKX up to Turtle specs.


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

007 in tuna clothing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

My first SKX, I have no idea why I'd dint get one for so long!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

Rob Cox said:


> Bought it, sold it! Always wanted one, but 50% profit in 7 days did it for me. And now I'm sorry!
> View attachment 8815322
> View attachment 8815338
> Still, I have got these.
> ...


 I regretted it then and I still do now! I got a new K at a decent price, the first SKX K I have owned and the first SKX I have owned where the bezel doesn't line up. I will have to do something about it.







Also, the dial is not as blue as the J.


----------



## joins (Feb 3, 2012)

Skx009 with faded bezel and some patina.


----------



## natra84 (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi guys again I just received the mail from seiko Japan and they told me the skx line is still on production.


----------



## thedave (Aug 12, 2015)

christre said:


> View attachment 9337602
> 
> My 007 with new ceramic bezel insert.


That's sharp.


----------



## 65rob (Oct 30, 2014)

Just bought 2 so im set, but if they were discontinued i'd snap up another couple i think


----------



## natra84 (Aug 24, 2016)

The mail that I got from Seiko Japan they told me that it is not discontinued that it is still in production.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Invasion of the 173's!!!

I wasn't loving the orange perlon, so I swapped to a navy blue nato right after this pic today.










Sent from my iPhone, while I should probably be doing something else


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Because heavymetalMonday....

















b-)​_


----------



## Epwegmann (Sep 9, 2016)

^
Nice Spyderco as well, PM2? Love mine. 

Here's my SKX, however she may be going to market soon since getting my two Marathons:


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## jmz.wus (Aug 26, 2016)

Just got my skx007 from skywatches.com.sg (took 18 days, including weekends, from shipped date) singapore to montreal, canada

Straps: 
1. original rubber
2. strapcode super oyster II
3. strapcode 5 rings g10 zulu water repellent
4. from amazon: strapsco brown distressed vintage style leather g10 zulu


----------



## tiha (Jul 15, 2011)

007 vs 013:


----------



## m_feebious (Aug 15, 2016)

Nice, i'm planning on getting a 007 n 013


----------



## m_feebious (Aug 15, 2016)

jmz.wus said:


> Just got my skx007 from skywatches.com.sg (took 18 days, including weekends, from shipped date) singapore to montreal, canada
> 
> Straps:
> 1. original rubber
> ...


Hi may i know how much does skywatches priced their 007? And any recommendations for the straps u purchased?

Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmz.wus (Aug 26, 2016)

m_feebious said:


> Hi may i know how much does skywatches priced their 007? And any recommendations for the straps u purchased?
> 
> Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


Hi m_feebious,

The price of the skx007 with rubber strap is priced at 186$ USD on skywatches, free shipping.

I recommend the super oyster and the water repellent zulu. The leather zulu is not bad, but quality is kind of cheap.


----------



## m_feebious (Aug 15, 2016)

jmz.wus said:


> Hi m_feebious,
> 
> The price of the skx007 with rubber strap is priced at 186$ USD on skywatches, free shipping.
> 
> I recommend the super oyster and the water repellent zulu. The leather zulu is not bad, but quality is kind of cheap.


Thanks! Gonna get one 😀

Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


----------



## buickrob (Apr 13, 2011)

My new SKX009 and Strapcode Endmill should be waiting for me in the mailbox when I get home today


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

buickrob said:


> My new SKX009 and Strapcode Endmill should be waiting for me in the mailbox when I get home today


Pics for sure 

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

Looking sexy and ready for a rigorous day of desk diving.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Parsedout said:


> Looking sexy and ready for a rigorous day of desk diving.
> 
> View attachment 9434938


Where did you get bezel. I've got a 013 on the way. Do they make for 38mm. Love it.


----------



## m_feebious (Aug 15, 2016)

Parsedout said:


> Looking sexy and ready for a rigorous day of desk diving.
> 
> View attachment 9434938


Omega Planet Ocean Bezel?

Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

Michael Day said:


> Where did you get bezel. I've got a 013 on the way. Do they make for 38mm. Love it.


It's from Dagaz. Don't know if they make it for the mini-skx.


----------



## Conrador (May 31, 2016)

Hey guys, here's my SKX. I also made a step by step video - figured you guys would like it, specially the ones getting ready for their first mod


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Conrador said:


> Hey guys, here's my SKX. I also made a step by step video - figured you guys would like it, specially the ones getting ready for their first mod


Really nice mod. Have you tried finger cots? Great little time-lapse style video too.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Recently acquired and now my only watch.


----------



## buickrob (Apr 13, 2011)

Dec1968 said:


> Pics for sure
> 
> David
> Instagram: alienswanted


Here it is, going to be a great watch I think. May go for a new bezel.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

buickrob said:


> Here it is, going to be a great watch I think. May go for a new bezel.


Awesome!









David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## buickrob (Apr 13, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## begud (Oct 6, 2015)

Shockwave said:


> Recently acquired and now my only watch.
> 
> View attachment 9446610


Watch strap is that please ?


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

begud said:


> Watch strap is that please ?


Maratac Composite. 
Seller: timepiecerepublic on the bay.

Comfy strap.


----------



## PatjeB (Aug 6, 2011)

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## begud (Oct 6, 2015)

Shockwave said:


> Maratac Composite.
> Seller: timepiecerepublic on the bay.
> 
> Comfy strap.


Looks great ! 
Thanks

Envoyé de mon LG-D802 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Military 007


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

^^^ That's in the top 3 SKX mods I've ever seen. Nice job.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

SDGenius said:


> View attachment 9456594
> View attachment 9456602
> View attachment 9456610


Stunning! Which crown is that?

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

SKX009 by the falls









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## thedave (Aug 12, 2015)

buickrob said:


> My new SKX009 and Strapcode Endmill should be waiting for me in the mailbox when I get home today


Is there a better feeling? (Of course, but shut up  )


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

SDGenius said:


> View attachment 9456594
> View attachment 9456602
> View attachment 9456610


Please give details on this watch. That's the Grail look. Love the bezel.

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Please give details on this watch. That's the Grail look. Love the bezel.
> 
> David
> Instagram: alienswanted


Will cover details in video review soon


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

buickrob said:


> My new SKX009 and Strapcode Endmill should be waiting for me in the mailbox when I get home today


Pics pls

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buickrob (Apr 13, 2011)

gregoryb said:


> Pics pls
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Prior page, post 6826


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Loneman (Jan 22, 2016)

Here's mine on a Strap Code Endmill:


----------



## yozemon (Feb 22, 2016)

Just a classic J-Bond..

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

mario24601 said:


> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


I have been looking for this particular watch stand for some time now. May I ask where you got it from?


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

cmdErrX said:


> I have been looking for this particular watch stand for some time now. May I ask where you got it from?


Something similar: The Offical Website of Obris Morgan Timepieces


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

deluded said:


> Something similar: The Offical Website of Obris Morgan Timepieces


Great! Appreciate the link, thank you!


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

cmdErrX said:


> Great! Appreciate the link, thank you!


Glad to be of help!


----------



## dazeduno (Sep 27, 2016)

Long time stalker, first time poster and my very first SKX007!


----------



## cb1111 (Aug 21, 2016)

DMCBanshee said:


> Military 007


What dial, bezel, hands bracelet is that?


----------



## Alberto Sequera (Jul 12, 2016)

cb1111 said:


> What dial, bezel, hands bracelet is that?


Bracelet Strapcode Miltat Super Engineer II

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## br1ce (Jul 14, 2016)

New nato just arrived


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

cb1111 said:


> What dial, bezel, hands bracelet is that?


Dial/hands from Loyswatch. Bezel made by Dr SeikoStain on ebay. Bracelet is a Super Engineer II


----------



## cb1111 (Aug 21, 2016)

Alberto Sequera said:


> Bracelet Strapcode Miltat Super Engineer II
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk





DMCBanshee said:


> Dial/hands from Loyswatch. Bezel made by Dr SeikoStain on ebay. Bracelet is a Super Engineer II


 Thanks guys. You sure know ho to spend my money.


----------



## yozemon (Feb 22, 2016)

cb1111 said:


> Thanks guys. You sure know ho to spend my money.


I dont find anything on loyswatch's ebay sir... is he still sell any parts? Or can i reach him by email?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## 123robert (Nov 26, 2013)

On holiday in Wales at the moment.Been wearing my SKX009 constantly.Only just noticed on the dial that the 20 spans the red and navy of the bezel..


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

yozemon said:


> I dont find anything on loyswatch's ebay sir... is he still sell any parts? Or can i reach him by email?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I still looking at him on the last month and he seems to be disappear for a while...


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

dazeduno said:


> View attachment 9486770
> 
> Long time stalker, first time poster and my very first SKX007!


Well done and enjoy, but beware! They are addictive. I bought one just to see what all the fuss was about and I now have four of the buggers.


----------



## gman44116 (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## 123robert (Nov 26, 2013)

I've also been wearing my trusty 6309.This watch never misses a beat and is tough as old boots!


----------



## yozemon (Feb 22, 2016)

Anyone use bubble boy for skx mod? Any picture? Thx

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## br1ce (Jul 14, 2016)

Can't decide which one I should use


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

The SKX is just the perfect size! I wonder how the turtle would fit.. Nah, can't afford it anyway, ignorance is bliss and so on!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Tickstart said:


> View attachment 9505258
> 
> 
> The SKX is just the perfect size! I wonder how the turtle would fit.. Nah, can't afford it anyway, ignorance is bliss and so on!


The Turtle will look better on you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Haha stop it!


----------



## onomato (Feb 6, 2014)

Finally upgraded to a sapphire after being scared to do a crystal swap. Pinched the gasket on the first try but I found that putting the gasket in the case first works much better, not sure why everyone puts the gasket on first...

This is the "high" blue double dome sapphire from Dr.seikostain if anyone was wondering. Pretty cool to look at, distortion only at extreme angles and the crystal is higher than the (murphy) bezel by around 0.5 mm I'd say, which was just what I wanted. And I finally aligned the freakin chapter ring! After trying at least 10 times I've settled on a hair clockwise but that's fathoms better than how it came.

Rather painless procedure (minus a few hiccups), anyone hesitating should do it, domed is the way to go.


----------



## Loneman (Jan 22, 2016)

This thread really makes me want to buy a whole bunch of 007's to mod, there are soooooo many fantastic looking examples here and so many options to create a really individual & unique looking watch.

The latest evolution of mine adds a Dr.Seikostein Atlas One (polished) with a Panet Ocean insert:


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Rob Cox said:


> Well done and enjoy, but beware! They are addictive. I bought one just to see what all the fuss was about and I now have four of the buggers.


He speaks the truth. My first one was my first automatic watch. I now have 3 SKX 007's, two Monsters and two Stargates. I am planning on adding a Sumo and maybe a Turtle as soon as the micro guys stop diverting my money.


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Highrise said:


> My modded SKX007. Couldn't bring myself to changing the dial, it just looks too good.
> 
> View attachment 6111994


That's really nicely done. Is that a brushed or chrome chapter ring?


----------



## yozemon (Feb 22, 2016)

Latepost

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

With a proper Z 22 that would look absolutely stunning.


----------



## lerijiso (Jul 14, 2014)

Bond on a budget.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

yozemon said:


> Latepost
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


That denim strap looks great! Where did you get it?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Breakfast shot


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Monday everyone.

Forecast is cloud and rain all day and it's Monday.
Easy call.....

*Seiko SKX007J*


















Go ahead Monday, bring it.








b-)​_


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

helvetica said:


> the NH36 comes with an uncut threaded stem, so my watchmaker used that one and cut it to size along with a no brand aftermarket crown.
> I was lucky enough to have someone in the next town over that makes watches, including cases from scratch. he's a machinist, and he does all the work for me. Check out his instagram: https://www.instagram.com/monteurhorloges/


How accurate do you find the NH36 movement?


----------



## Casio069 (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## thedave (Aug 12, 2015)

Casio069 said:


> View attachment 9550186


That dome looks great! May have to do that to mine. Besides that and the bezel insert, is this stock?


----------



## cbethanc (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## Casio069 (Jun 9, 2016)

thedave said:


> That dome looks great! May have to do that to mine. Besides that and the bezel insert, is this stock?


Thanks! The super oyster bracelet, bezel insert, and domed sapphire were the only mods. The rest is stock. It 100% revitalized the 007.


----------



## thedave (Aug 12, 2015)

Casio069 said:


> Thanks! The super oyster bracelet, bezel insert, and domed sapphire were the only mods. The rest is stock. It 100% revitalized the 007.


Yeah, fantastic. I have the super oyster and bezel insert of my liking. That domed sapphire may be the last thing.


----------



## Zulu15 (Nov 9, 2015)

Should i get a skx007 with rubber for 230 dollars including shipping.While i really like the watch paying more than what i paid for my monster with the bracelet seems a bad deal.


----------



## Casio069 (Jun 9, 2016)

Looking great! Yes- do the dome. It makes a difference. Makes it spicy.



thedave said:


> Yeah, fantastic. I have the super oyster and bezel insert of my liking. That domed sapphire may be the last thing.


----------



## Alberto Sequera (Jul 12, 2016)

Zulu15 said:


> Should i get a skx007 with rubber for 230 dollars including shipping.While i really like the watch paying more than what i paid for my monster with the bracelet seems a bad deal.


If you live in US overstock has it for 199, subscribing to their newsletter you could get a 10-15℅ discount, I paid 162 when the watch cost around 195.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Zulu15 (Nov 9, 2015)

Alberto Sequera said:


> If you live in US overstock has it for 199, subscribing to their newsletter you could get a 10-15℅ discount, I paid 162 when the watch cost around 195.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Im not in Usa but have a friend there currently.Watch is 200 bucks but NY tax and 2 day shipping adds up.30 bucks may not seems much but with the strapcode bracelet watch would be 300 bucks.

Sent from my SM-G900FQ using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

Casio069 said:


> Thanks! The super oyster bracelet, bezel insert, and domed sapphire were the only mods. The rest is stock. It 100% revitalized the 007.


~~~no doubt, looks very nice, but I'm stuck in a rut, liking the OEM Jubilee bracelet. I know it's crazy, liking a $40 retail OEM Seiko bracelet, but for someone that likes bling, it has it in spades...strictly my opinion


















Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
Never rely on the glory of the morning nor the smiles of your mother-in-law. 
-- Japanese Proverb


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

shakin_jake said:


> ~~~no doubt, looks very nice, but I'm stuck in a rut, liking the OEM Jubilee bracelet. I know it's crazy, liking a $40 retail OEM Seiko bracelet, but for someone that likes bling, it has it in spades...strictly my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am presently wearing the OEM jubilee as well. I realize it's noisy and not particularly well-constructed, but I do like the style and can see myself upgrading to the Strapcode version in the future. I don't think everyone is against the style.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

Raydius;34268642[B said:


> ]I am presently wearing the OEM jubilee as well. I realize it's noisy and not particularly well-constructed[/B], but I do like the style and can see myself upgrading to the Strapcode version in the future. I don't think everyone is against the style.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


~~~Noisy?!?...maybe my hearing is off but I never heard this bracelet rattle, or make any other noise, and I respectfully disagree that it is in your words, "not particularly well constructed". I have heard others make the claim it is a noisy bracelet, so perhaps those that experience extra curricular noise, maybe the bracelet is too loose on the wrist?, and that said, nothing wrong with wearing *any* bracelet loose. I sometimes think my 007 w/it's Jubilee could benefit from me putting it on another tighter clasp micro adjustment hole, but then those times my wrist swells (my watch wrist is 7.5"-7.75"), I think it would wear a tad tight. BTW, I just took a pic of my 007...








as I'm wearing it right now=

Speaking of pics, and watches, I also have a Rolex Submariner, with the Glidelock bracelet








Many that have worn the Glidelock claim it to be one of the best braclets out there, no doubt due to the adjustable clasp, but the links and the way they are attached to one another, needless to say, is thee standard when it comes to judging other oyster style bracelets. Still, IMO as I have worn both (I still have the 114060 Submariner), I find the Seiko 007/009 Jubilee bracelet to be a very nice bracelet, especially considering I only paid $200 for both the 007 watch head and the Jubilee bracelet

I don't blame anyone that wants to *upgrade* to a Strapcode, or other after market bracelet for their SKX. Hey!, it's your watch, your wrist, life is too short to be unhappy with any of your watches or watch accessories, but I'll be at the front of the line to say the Seiko OEM Jubilee is nice kit

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
There's more than one way to skin a cat, but either way the cat's not gonna like it much


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbethanc (Apr 23, 2015)

The jubilee is light. But I feel like that is intentional. For a bracelet it is cool in the heat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rjdcastro (Oct 3, 2016)

Just got this modded batman 007 a few days ago










but for my personal mod, i ordered this stealth just today...












Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carajio (Jun 23, 2015)

rjdcastro said:


> Just got this modded batman 007 a few days ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW. I love that bezel on the bottom pic! that is a really nicely done mod. Great restraint. It still looks like a Seiko, just better!


----------



## rjdcastro (Oct 3, 2016)

Carajio said:


> WOW. I love that bezel on the bottom pic! that is a really nicely done mod. Great restraint. It still looks like a Seiko, just better!


Nice bezel inded. Didn't think twice to order when i saw it.

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

rjdcastro said:


> Just got this modded batman 007 a few days ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That stealth is hot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Type-1 (Apr 12, 2016)

Wow so many nice mods, right now I've only changed for orange hands and bead blasted. Thinking of changing the dial and chapter ring.










This last stealth looks awesome, where can I get that?

Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Bonzai888 (Sep 5, 2016)

rjdcastro said:


> Just got this modded batman 007 a few days ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love the stealth


----------



## Ryvil (Nov 22, 2012)

rjdcastro said:


> Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


That's a beauty! Love the black on black on black!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kikemon (Sep 20, 2013)

Ryvil said:


> That's a beauty! Love the black on black on black!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1! That came out really nice!


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)

SKX171
Added:
flat sapphire with blue AR coating from Crystal Times
coin edge bezel with 120 clicks -CT202 (fits & operates perfectly) from Crystal Times
ceramic bezel insert, flat SKX black from DLW Watches


----------



## rjdcastro (Oct 3, 2016)

Ryvil said:


> That's a beauty! Love the black on black on black!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks @Ryvil. I'm still in the process of modding it. 

Will upload once its done.

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## rjdcastro (Oct 3, 2016)

Rippa said:


> View attachment 9599642
> 
> View attachment 9599650
> 
> ...


Thats a nice one too... the coin edged bezel... must ne expensive...

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

NH36 and signed crown completed the mod.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Rippa said:


> SKX171
> Added:
> flat sapphire with blue AR coating from Crystal Times
> coin edge bezel with 120 clicks -CT202 (fits & operates perfectly) from Crystal Times
> ceramic bezel insert, flat SKX black from DLW Watches


That's a very nice mod Buddy!
Looks like mine has a twin


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> NH36 and signed crown completed the mod.


Wow!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving fellow canadians









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## 50missioncap (Jul 7, 2012)

Post work lume shot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Rippa said:


> View attachment 9599642
> 
> View attachment 9599650
> 
> ...


Looks great! How did you give your zulu strap that nice faded look?

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)

whywhysee said:


> Looks great! How did you give your zulu strap that nice faded look?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


Strap has just faded by wearing it and swimming a lot


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Rippa said:


> Strap has just faded by wearing it and swimming a lot
> View attachment 9609562


That's what I was afraid of - no shortcuts to achieve a nice look like that .

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)

I assume 173's are welcome here.


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

whywhysee said:


> That's what I was afraid of - no shortcuts to achieve a nice look like that .


maybe some process of soaking in salt water or chlorinated water, and maybe harsh sun drying? that, plus wear it every waking moment? heh


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

Very nice mods kcoops!


Best,


Jake
Reddick Fla.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mwel (Apr 7, 2016)

honeymoon phase :-d


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Anyone seen the new Hexad Oyster from Strapcode?

22mm Hexad Oyster 316L Stainless Steel Watch Band for Seiko SKX007, V-Clasp Butt

22mm Hexad Oyster 316L Stainless Steel Watch Band for Seiko SKX007, V-Clasp Button Double Lock
22mm Hexad Oyster 316L Stainless Steel Watch Band for Seiko SKX007, V-Clasp Button Double Lock
22mm Hexad Oyster 316L Stainless Steel Watch Band for Seiko SKX007, V-Clasp Button Double Lock


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

That really is a nice looking bracelet. ^^^


----------



## Loneman (Jan 22, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> Anyone seen the new Hexad Oyster from Strapcode?
> 
> 22mm Hexad Oyster 316L Stainless Steel Watch Band for Seiko SKX007, V-Clasp Butt


Ooooh, that looks like the Super Engineer II got genetically spliced with an Oyster! I like the looks of that. b-)


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Loneman said:


> Ooooh, that looks like the Super Engineer II got genetically spliced with an Oyster! I like the looks of that. b-)


It reminds me of the bracelets from Helson and Armida.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> It reminds me of the bracelets from Helson and Armida.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


and the Yobokies Chisel


----------



## robinw83 (Apr 30, 2016)

Ordered the coin edge bezel and planet ocean insert from monsterwatches. Took me some time to remove the original bezel but I really like the new look and feel. Still has the 120 clicks


----------



## Cotter (May 30, 2016)

Here is my SKX009J on a blue Bonetto Cinturini strap


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

Nice choice! I, too, like to wear my 009 on a navy blue BC 284. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boogey Man (Dec 3, 2014)

robinw83 said:


> Ordered the coin edge bezel and planet ocean insert from monsterwatches. Took me some time to remove the original bezel but I really like the new look and feel. Still has the 120 clicks


Is that on a SKX171?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

Boogey Man said:


> Is that on a SKX171?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


The silver outlined hour markers tell us the dial is from an SKX171, but the SKX171 has black day/date wheels.

More trivia, the SKX007 second hand is white on the front half, whereas the SKX171 second hand is silver on the front half.

- Thomas (A big fan of the SKX171)


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Are 011s allowed in this club?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

ThomasH said:


> The silver outlined hour markers tell us the dial is from an SKX171, but the SKX171 has black day/date wheels.
> 
> More trivia, the SKX007 second hand is white on the front half, *whereas the SKX171 second hand is silver on the front half.
> *
> ...


how did i never register that in 6 years? i mean, i've never had one, but i've seen a lot of pics.,... even looking now at some pics, many look silver, some still look white. is it possible there's been both at different times?


----------



## natra84 (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi is it possible to remove the movement with the Dial and hands and everything from of the SRP777 to the SKX, I hope that you understand what I'm trying to say sorry for my bad English.


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

My thoughts are yes and no. You should be able to swap the movement dial and hands, however, you may need the sarb035 crown and stem. The chapter ring - no. Bezel - no.

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

natra84 said:


> Hi is it possible to remove the movement with the Dial and hands and everything from of the SRP777 to the SKX, I hope that you understand what I'm trying to say sorry for my bad English.


Dial, hands, movement will fit. Chapter ring, crown, bezel, will not fit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

EDC, B&W edition.
Sage, 007, Spacepen


----------



## natra84 (Aug 24, 2016)

Can I use the chapter ring and crown from the SKX Will that work.


----------



## natra84 (Aug 24, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> Dial, hands, movement will fit. Chapter ring, crown, bezel, will not fit.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can I use the chapter ring and crown from the SKX Will that work.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Furball said:


> View attachment 9651818
> 
> EDC, B&W edition.
> Sage, 007, Spacepen


Throw a nice .40 cal in there, and you are ready for anything.;-)


----------



## NOLA1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Standard 009 on navy borealis rubber strap:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

humphrj said:


> My thoughts are yes and no. You should be able to swap the movement dial and hands, however, you may need the sarb035 crown and stem. The chapter ring - no. Bezel - no.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


SARB059, not 035.

http://ebay.com/itm/1E70D1SNS0-Genuine-Crown-WITH-STEM-SEIKO-for-SARB059-6R15-01K0-/172311871875


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

natra84 said:


> Can I use the chapter ring and crown from the SKX Will that work.


Yes, you can use the SKX chapter ring, and as Brandon quite rightly corrected me a SARB059 crown and stem. The profile of the stem from the SKX will not work with the hacking and winding 4r36. 










brandon\ said:


> SARB059, not 035.
> 
> 1E70D1SNS0 Genuine Crown with Stem Seiko for SARB059 6R15 01K0 | eBay


Rob at monsterwatches may also be able to provide a SARB059 crown and stem.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

natra84 said:


> Can I use the chapter ring and crown from the SKX Will that work.


The SRP and SKX can not share chapter rings, and the crown is unique to the movement (7S26 crown will not work with 4R36 movement, and vice versa).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

humphrj said:


> Yes, you can use the SKX chapter ring, and as Brandon quite rightly corrected me a SARB059 crown and stem. The profile of the stem from the SKX will not work with the hacking and winding 4r36.
> View attachment 9652442
> 
> 
> Rob at monsterwatches may also be able to provide a SARB059 crown and stem.


The chapter ring is wider on the SRP than it is on the SKX...didn't know they were interchangeable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

duc said:


> Throw a nice .40 cal in there, and you are ready for anything.;-)


I'm not going to shoot anybody.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> The chapter ring is wider on the SRP than it is on the SKX...didn't know they were interchangeable.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To clarify, you will re-use your SKX chapter ring.

Fwiw, to the fellow asking about the swap, I don't know if I would sac a perfectly good turtle to do a SKX mod (aka gutting a perfectly good $275-300 watch to upgrade a $150-200 watch... what are you going to do, put the 7S26 in the turtle to keep it from being totally worthless?). Imo, there are cheaper sources of the movement, which is why a lot of people prefer to go the NH35A route.

I did this swap recently but it was with a donor watch that I picked up for $50 that I got specifically for parts. I definitely wouldn't use my turtle as a donor, but that's just me. *shrug

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## ZAWARUDO (Sep 7, 2016)

v1triol said:


> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/65232307/Watch%20pics/Seiko/SKX007%20Ceramic/ceramic16 .jpg


hi, what bezel is this? thank you


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

Furball said:


> View attachment 9651818
> 
> EDC, B&W edition.
> Sage, 007, Spacepen


Space pen! It writes upside down!


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

ZAWARUDO said:


> hi, what bezel is this? thank you


Yobokies bezel + DLW flat ceramic insert, regards

Sent from my SM-920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Boone said:


> Space pen! It writes upside down!
> View attachment 9657514


just like a pencil!


----------



## natra84 (Aug 24, 2016)

Raydius said:


> To clarify, you will re-use your SKX chapter ring.
> 
> Fwiw, to the fellow asking about the swap, I don't know if I would sac a perfectly good turtle to do a SKX mod (aka gutting a perfectly good $275-300 watch to upgrade a $150-200 watch... what are you going to do, put the 7S26 in the turtle to keep it from being totally worthless?). Imo, there are cheaper sources of the movement, which is why a lot of people prefer to go the NH35A route.
> 
> ...


 yes you're probably right. But does anybody know where I can buy this movement NH35A because I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

natra84 said:


> yes you're probably right. But does anybody know where I can buy this movement NH35A because I can't find it anywhere.


If you're in the US, I know that Alex @ Artifice Horoworks often has a good supply and is pretty responsive.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Tickstart said:


> just like a pencil!


i think there was something about the lead was why they couldn't use pencils?


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

natra84 said:


> yes you're probably right. But does anybody know where I can buy this movement NH35A because I can't find it anywhere.


You can find them on EBay quite readily for around $50 US


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Raydius said:


> If you're in the US, I know that Alex @ Artifice Horoworks often has a good supply and is pretty responsive.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I beg to differ on the responsiveness. He's had one of mine since July (with an originally committed to time frame of 6 to 8 weeks for turnaround). I've sent many emails, which are all answered promptly, but he still has not worked on my watch yet. The work he is doing is simple (movement swap with new crown & stem, crystal swap and drill the lugs). He has commented that his work load is tremendous and he isn't getting much sleep. Nevertheless, he has plenty of time to post photos on his blog.

I haven't personally seen his work, but his photos and reputation are outstanding (for quality of work). I'm sure when he is done I'll be happy. However, if he can't manage his workload better than he is, his reputation will suffer.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

natra84 said:


> yes you're probably right. But does anybody know where I can buy this movement NH35A because I can't find it anywhere.


I think I've seen ppl here reporting that Time Star Supply and CousinsUK can sell NH movements.

Sent from my SM-920F using Tapatalk


----------



## natra84 (Aug 24, 2016)

duc said:


> Raydius said:
> 
> 
> > If you're in the US, I know that Alex @ Artifice Horoworks often has a good supply and is pretty responsive.
> ...


I must agree with you I have had the same problem he won't answer my mail. maybe he's out of my business.


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

v1triol said:


> I think I've seen ppl here reporting that Time Star Supply and CousinsUK can sell NH movements.
> 
> Sent from my SM-920F using Tapatalk


Cousins U.K. Has the NH36 for sure

See below  (modded minus day wheel and swapped for a black date wheel)


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

srexy said:


> Cousins U.K. Has the NH36 for sure
> 
> See below  (modded minus day wheel and swapped for a black date wheel)


Where did you come by the crown and stem?


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

duc said:


> Where did you come by the crown and stem?


Rob at Monsterwatches in the NL seems to be the most consistent source although you can also find them on Fleabay for a comparable price by the time you factor in exchange rate, PayPal surcharge and shipping.

It's a significant improvement over the stock crown - engages much earlier and with much less pressure. I always felt that I was at risk of stripping the stem threads every time I screwed the stock crown back in.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

srexy said:


> Rob at Monsterwatches in the NL seems to be the most consistent source although you can also find them on Fleabay for a comparable price by the time you factor in exchange rate, PayPal surcharge and shipping.
> 
> It's a significant improvement over the stock crown - engages much earlier and with much less pressure. I always felt that I was at risk of stripping the stem threads every time I screwed the stock crown back in.


Alex is installing that option on the one of mine he still has. I have another with an 6R15 that has the original crown. At some point I'd like to get the signed crown on it. I don't have the skill so when I make that move, I'm going to have to get a watchmaker to procure and install it.

Thanks for the info though.


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

DUC 
It's so easy to install the signed crown. All you need is a case back opener and a toothpick to release the stem. If you're not keen on doing it yourself, your local jewellers should be able to do it in <5 mins.


Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

humphrj said:


> DUC
> It's so easy to install the signed crown. All you need is a case back opener and a toothpick to release the stem. If you're not keen on doing it yourself, your local jewellers should be able to do it in <5 mins.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


That advice I very much appreciated. The thing I am uncertain about is not the toothpick activity; it is cutting the stem to fit correctly. I've seen several postings that show the original an new stems side by side and from what I remember, the new one has to be cut to a proper length. That part would throw me. If that's not true, I will try to procure the parts and do this myself.


----------



## 50missioncap (Jul 7, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

Fell of my arm today while riding my bicycle to work. Bounced/slid on the pavement. Doesn't seem much the worse for it, but it was pretty beat up to start with. 
I put the new strap on last night, and didn't get one of the spring bars all the way through. Oops!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

il Pirati said:


> Fell of my arm today while riding my bicycle to work. Bounced/slid on the pavement. Doesn't seem much the worse for it, but it was pretty beat up to start with.
> I put the new strap on last night, and didn't get one of the spring bars all the way through. Oops!


Sorry that happened. Makes the case for NATO straps....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

The operation was a success...





















SKX007 with:
-Dr. Seikostan sapphire crystal and pilot bezel
-Yobokies Sinn-style dial and hands with a brushed chapter ring
-Diloy leather bund strap
-Dagaz tools
-Bowmore single malt Scotch (a necessity when setting watch hands)


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Looking like a successful trade. SKX013 Outgoing and an SKX007 in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)

SARB059 crown added, thread on these is much smoother than the stock crown.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

My 4R36 swap is functionally complete except I'm using a makeshift crown (from Dragonshroud) until my SARB059 piece shows up from ebay. Playing around with a couple of different setups, so far preferring the more "stock" look:



















Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

srexy said:


> Rob at Monsterwatches in the NL seems to be the most consistent source although you can also find them on Fleabay for a comparable price by the time you factor in exchange rate, PayPal surcharge and shipping.
> 
> It's a significant improvement over the stock crown - engages much earlier and with much less pressure. I always felt that I was at risk of stripping the stem threads every time I screwed the stock crown back in.


Is there a part number for the signed crown that you could share? Or are all 4 o'clock crowns interchangeable?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Raydius said:


> My 4R36 swap is functionally complete except I'm using a makeshift crown (from Dragonshroud) until my SARB059 piece shows up from ebay. Playing around with a couple of different setups, so far preferring the more "stock" look:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome!!! Where did you source that dial? That's what I have been looking for.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pippy (Aug 18, 2016)

Oldish photo but here's mine. I find the bracelet really comfortable and solid enough that it doesn't feel rattley if you know what I mean. Love this watch!


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> That's awesome!!! Where did you source that dial? That's what I have been looking for.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's from a SBDC033 Sumo, somebody had one for sale so I picked it up. I usually try to scour ebay etc for interesting dials as I haven't had much luck buying from Rob.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Aforementioned crown finally arrived!










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## technics100 (Sep 28, 2014)

Just got a used SKX007 in the post at work this morning.. I bought to see if it was too big compared to my SKX013k2, but it's awesome.. came on a ZD rubber strap, and have ordered a black nato for it too..


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

timetellinnoob said:


> i think there was something about the lead was why they couldn't use pencils?


Correct. Lead in zero gravity space isn't good for the eyes or mouths of the astronauts. A regular dude invented the fisher space pen and NASA eventually adopted it.


----------



## csierra (May 28, 2014)

Man do I love my 007


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Another NH36/SARB059 swap for you:


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

faded bezel


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

gaoxing84 said:


> faded bezel


V Nice - how did you get it to fade? Or was it just natural wear and tear?


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

srexy said:


> Rob at Monsterwatches in the NL seems to be the most consistent source although you can also find them on Fleabay for a comparable price by the time you factor in exchange rate, PayPal surcharge and shipping.
> 
> It's a significant improvement over the stock crown - engages much earlier and with much less pressure. I always felt that I was at risk of stripping the stem threads every time I screwed the stock crown back in.


I've had a number of these SARB059 crowns and I feel they're never as good as the original crown. I've had one snap off, another one that's very wobbly that I don't want to use anymore, one that wouldn't pop out enough so it would engage the thread when you try to wind. The 2 that I have on my 2 modded SKX's are ok but they don't feel great when pushing in and screwing down.

At one time I was going to mod new SKX's with the movement upgrade and re-sell them but with the problems I've had with the crowns I've given up .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

cpl said:


> I've had a number of these SARB059 crowns and I feel they're never as good as the original crown. I've had one snap off, another one that's very wobbly that I don't want to use anymore, one that wouldn't pop out enough so it would engage the thread when you try to wind. The 2 that I have on my 2 modded SKX's are ok but they don't feel great when pushing in and screwing down.
> 
> At one time I was going to mod new SKX's with the movement upgrade and re-sell them but with the problems I've had with the crowns I've given up .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They're definitely different. There's not nearly as much spring tension on the SARBs as on the stock crown and you can't really tell that it's disengaged from the stem tube when you undo it.

That said - I much prefer how it engages on to the stem tube thread with minimal pushing and doesn't put blood blisters on my thumbs trying to tighten it up!


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

For what it's worth I believe the Stargate II stem works. I have an extra at home but haven't tried it yet. May yield a better feel, and you get a color stripe on the crown (but not signed, unfortunately). 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

New SKX009, came on jubilee. Not a fan of the bracelet.

Do you guys think this strap looks ok?


----------



## nsuwarno (Jun 10, 2015)

csierra said:


> Man do I love my 007
> 
> View attachment 9693834


I really love your batman bezel!


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

tiki5698 said:


> New SKX009, came on jubilee. Not a fan of the bracelet.
> 
> Do you guys think this strap looks ok?


~~~All that really matters is what you think, but you did ask for opinions, so here's mine...

I don't think the strap goes well with your 009, the leather looks too dark for the Pepsi bezel insert, kinda clashes. Now if it were black, maybe, but the dark brown looks wrong on there. Others may have better and different ideas

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.


----------



## Daemonultimate (Apr 14, 2013)

SKX007 I had a total of three times and I really like it.


----------



## svenwus (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Michael Day said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Cool band. Where can a bandaholic get one?


----------



## technics100 (Sep 28, 2014)

Sold my skx013 yesterday after this arrived.. Came on a rubber band but swapped it out for a Hamilton 22mm leather I had.. This watch is awesome..

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## csierra (May 28, 2014)

nsuwarno said:


> I really love your batman bezel!


Thanks my man !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Z22 4 lyfe


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

My pair










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Yeah the the more I look at it, the more it looked sort of funny.

So I ended up putting it on Staib mesh.











shakin_jake said:


> ~~~All that really matters is what you think, but you did ask for opinions, so here's mine...
> 
> I don't think the strap goes well with your 009, the leather looks too dark for the Pepsi bezel insert, kinda clashes. Now if it were black, maybe, but the dark brown looks wrong on there. Others may have better and different ideas
> 
> ...


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

tiki5698 said:


> Yeah the the more I look at it, the more it looked sort of funny.
> 
> So I ended up putting it on Staib mesh.
> 
> View attachment 9704514


Good call. That band had some orange or red tint in that made it look funny with the bezel colors I think.


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

Not really a dive watch anymore, but I'm ok with that.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Pretty versatile huh?


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

duc said:


> Cool band. Where can a bandaholic get one?


Marine Nationale band by Erikasoriginals Originals. Hand made and sweet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Michael Day said:


> Marine Nationale band by Erikasoriginals Originals. Hand made and sweet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Mucho gracias. I sent her an email and am anxiously awaiting a response for a speedy order.


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pferdeleder (Sep 17, 2013)

One of the most satisfying watch I've ever owned.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

skylinegtr_34 said:


>


Is that dial original?
It's so blue...
Mine always looked black, but not anymore.








This is a great quality dial from eBay.
They come in lt. blue (as above), navy blue green and black.
Not cheap ($50cdn) but I think worth it.
The hands are also from the bay but for ETA so the tube heights needed trimming and minute hand tube needed a little squeeze from a pin vise.
Bezel and insert, crystal from Yobokies.

Yummy


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Justaminute said:


> Is that dial original?
> It's so blue...
> Mine always looked black, but not anymore.
> 
> ...


Nice original looking mod.

Loving the bezel! Is it thicker than stock and how is the lume on the pip?


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Justaminute said:


> Is that dial original?
> It's so blue..


Yes it is the original dial, and just right lighting. It looks black most of the time to me too. Way to go is stargate dial.


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

srexy said:


> Nice original looking mod.
> 
> Loving the bezel! Is it thicker than stock and how is the lume on the pip?


Thanks!
The insert is level with the top of the bezel, I believe it is very close to same thickness as original. It's engraved stainless then DLC. Painted numbers.
My only dislike about insert is the numbers are centered on the markers using the ones digit place. So 10 and 11 look offset slightly counter-clockwise.

The pip lume is nearly as great as the seiko meatball seconds hand, 8/10.
Hands and dial Lume only good, 6/10.
Pics don't do the sunburst dial justice.


----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)

The SKX009 on a glorious Fall day.
View attachment SXK009pic1.jpg


----------



## thedave (Aug 12, 2015)

csierra said:


> Man do I love my 007
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are there any 24 hour movements that would fit in the SKX007? That would make the GMT insert an amazing addition. I have a 12 hour bezel on mine for dual time, but they're hard to come by.


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

thedave said:


> Are there any 24 hour movements that would fit in the SKX007? That would make the GMT insert an amazing addition. I have a 12 hour bezel on mine for dual time, but they're hard to come by.


Yobokies has a couple of versions of the 12hr insert.
I may have gotten lucky, but mine popped in with light pressure, snugly, no adhesive.


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

brandon\ said:


> Are 011s allowed in this club?


I insist they are!


----------



## thedave (Aug 12, 2015)

Justaminute said:


> Yobokies has a couple of versions of the 12hr insert.
> I may have gotten lucky, but mine popped in with light pressure, snugly, no adhesive.


Oh yeah, I have one. I was hoping maybe there was a 24 hour movement though...


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

technics100 said:


> Just got a used SKX007 in the post at work this morning.. I bought to see if it was too big compared to my SKX013k2, but it's awesome.. came on a ZD rubber strap, and have ordered a black nato for it too..


Great, but PICTURES so we can share your joy!


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

Boone said:


> Correct. Lead in zero gravity space isn't good for the eyes or mouths of the astronauts. A regular dude invented the fisher space pen and NASA eventually adopted it.


There has been no lead in pencils for over 100 years!


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

Rob Cox said:


> There has been no lead in pencils for over 100 years!


That's true! Graphite is probably more accurate. The issue was the tiny particles floating around if they broke off the pencil.


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

I still can't get to love 009K1 after owning a J for a brief time, so as I need funds for Christmas it is going on ebay. I have worn it 3 times and it is amazing how many hair line scratches have apeared on the case back!
If anyone is interested my username on ebay is tf78na














It should be on by Thursday 27th Oct.


----------



## technics100 (Sep 28, 2014)

Rob Cox said:


> Great, but PICTURES so we can share your joy!












Although now its on a NATO..










Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

I like the leather more. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

SKX spotted! Watching a program about NATO (may death be visited upon the unholy alliance inshallah), and the fella isn't even wearing a nato strap!
















Pretty cool!


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Pizza and a beer in Helena, Montana.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Divers extension installed.




































It was inspired by this one.....


























Now it's game on for both.
Good evening gents.
b-)​_


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

BevoWatch said:


> _Divers extension installed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

BevoWatch said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that bracelet. I will likely switch to that one before long 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

Rob Cox said:


> I still can't get to love 009K1 after owning a J for a brief time, so as I need funds for Christmas it is going on ebay. I have worn it 3 times and it is amazing how many hair line scratches have apeared on the case back! If anyone is interested my username on ebay is tf78na
> View attachment 9716714
> View attachment 9716722
> It should be on by Thursday 27th Oct.


 I have changed my mind and am keeping it for the time being, but watch ebay for another 009 from me !


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

SDGenius said:


> View attachment 9757330


Is that the lighting exposure of the photo or did you brush yours? Also, which bezel are you running on yours? Very nice. 


SDGenius said:


> View attachment 9757330


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

SDGenius said:


> View attachment 9757330


Amazing!


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

After buying and selling this 3 times, I've found an excellent example. Perfect alignment and the bezel is smooth as butter. Sometimes I wonder if I could be content with this as my "one watch"


----------



## lerijiso (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Persequeris1861 (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Old pic but i've never posted it.... liked the lighting and the applied indices =)


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

The bezel insert seems to be canted a little to the left 



trf2271 said:


> After buying and selling this 3 times, I've found an excellent example. Perfect alignment and the bezel is smooth as butter. Sometimes I wonder if I could be content with this as my "one watch"


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

trf2271 said:


> After buying and selling this 3 times, I've found an excellent example. Perfect alignment and the bezel is smooth as butter. Sometimes I wonder if I could be content with this as my "one watch"


It's hard to beat an SKX for the one size fits all watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> It's hard to beat an SKX for the one size fits all watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree, my SKX has totally overtaken all of my other watches for wrist time.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

As the weather has finally picked up to speed, I made a stamp of approval on the ground with the caseback of my SKX.


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

srexy said:


> The bezel insert seems to be canted a little to the left


Pure evil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pferdeleder (Sep 17, 2013)

I have to concur, and i can probably say this better than anyone b-)

I bought a second hand SKX009 with strapcode endmill (which is my dream combo for a long time) in early September from a WUS member.

Whilst the SKX made its way from motherland England to Australia, I purchased, a brand new, from AD, my grail speedy, the Speedmaster FOIS. At no less than 16x the price of the Seiko :-x

All I can say is that I've worn the SKX more than the speedy, had the same sh*t eating grin when I slap it on and have (almost feel guilty saying this) to consciously make the effort to rotate the speedy for some wrist time.

There's an indescribable feeling wearing the SKX, it's a timepiece that transcends brand, price, taste, age.



Raydius said:


> I agree, my SKX has totally overtaken all of my other watches for wrist time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Stuck inside the caravan today with storm cell interrupting my long weekend of cycling.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

After a long day of hiking in Glacier National Park and an hour in the hot tub. Well the skx did not go in the hottub. So tired.










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

Been waiting for the "right time" to finally swap over my bezel. Turns out the tuts are right and it is only a 5mins job - why did I wait.

Keeping an eye on Sydney and Bali time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robinw83 (Apr 30, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

gregoryb said:


> Been waiting for the "right time" to finally swap over my bezel. Turns out the tuts are right and it is only a 5mins job - why did I wait.
> 
> Keeping an eye on Sydney and Bali time
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that bezel, can you tell me where you acquired it?

Thx


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

MuckyMark said:


> Love that bezel, can you tell me where you acquired it?
> 
> Thx


Hi Mark,

It's from our good friend Harold at Yobokies. I've also seen it in black somewhere as well (not sure if it was him or not)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

so I like black watch straps


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

gregoryb said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> It's from our good friend Harold at Yobokies. I've also seen it in black somewhere as well (not sure if it was him or not)


Yup!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Sometime ago!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

There's just no replacing this original classic imo, so just got this SKX175 to replace the one I sold. Now my Pepsi Turtle will be up for sell soon.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> There's just no replacing this original classic imo, so just got this SKX175 to replace the one I sold. Now my Pepsi Turtle will be up for sell soon.


That looks great - what strap is that? It's almost purple and looks identical to the color of the one Redford wore in All Is Lost.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> That looks great - what strap is that? It's almost purple and looks identical to the color of the one Redford wore in All Is Lost.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's a ToxicNato Navy Blue. Here's the link.

ToxicNEWcrap! nato strap, nylon strap, timefactors | toxicnatos.com | ToxicNATOs
https://toxicnatos.myshopify.com/products/toxicnewcrap?variant=18588383169


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

I only sold off the last of my SKX models about a month ago believing that I had moved on to something better but then the offer of this 009 mod came along and I couldn't refuse :roll:

Modded with Jake's Superdome sapphire with bezel insert and a new handset. It also came with a first version Strapcode oyster which is a bit too short for me, for now it's on my Endmill.


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## murt13 (May 17, 2015)

.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## daveto (Jun 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Richard- said:


> I only sold off the last of my SKX models about a month ago believing that I had moved on to something better but then the offer of this 009 mod came along and I couldn't refuse :roll:
> 
> Modded with Jake's Superdome sapphire with bezel insert and a new handset. It also came with a first version Strapcode oyster which is a bit too short for me, for now it's on my Endmill.


Nothing wrong with an Endmill! I have the Strapcode super jubilee but am thinking of going the Endmill route soon.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

The minimal mod 007; just the seconds...


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SDGenius said:


> View attachment 9808090


Is that a modded SKX? Love it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

Raydius said:


> Nothing wrong with an Endmill! I have the Strapcode super jubilee but am thinking of going the Endmill route soon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


The endmill is an awesome bracelet, I chose a taper to 18mm which takes some of the weight from it and is more comfortable.

I was shipped the watch with the wrong spare links for the oyster but they are now on the way.


----------



## Loneman (Jan 22, 2016)

Just a quick question that's no doubt already been asked & answered at some point but, with sooooo many components swapped out, when does an SKX cease do be an SKX? :think:


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

To me it's the case that is the SKX, so it remains one regardless. The same as the US version 171 with the differences that entails is still an SKX. Just my opinion.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Rice and Gravy said:


> To me it's the case that is the SKX, so it remains one regardless. The same as the US version 171 with the differences that entails is still an SKX. Just my opinion.


Haha, the case and gaskets are the only thing left on mine that are stock. I agree with this definition.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Raydius said:


> Haha, the case and gaskets are the only thing left on mine that are stock. I agree with this definition.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Mine is similar to Raydius's. I like the SKX OEM Plus definition that I've seen attributed to some of these mods depending on whether you use Seiko stock parts or aftermarket.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

srexy said:


> Mine is similar to Raydius's. I like the SKX OEM Plus definition that I've seen attributed to some of these mods depending on whether you use Seiko stock parts or aftermarket.


On a side note, like SDgenius pointed out in a couple of his videos, the term OEM+ comes from the car world, originally for wheels/tires when you upsize by a small increment such that it still looks like it could have come that way from the factory (versus wilder fitment which is obviously aftermarket). It then later applied to any modifications that retained enough factory fit and finish to look convincingly like it was an approved submodel. #theMoreYouKnow 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Raydius said:


> On a side note, like SDgenius pointed out in a couple of his videos, the term OEM+ comes from the car world, originally for wheels/tires when you upsize by a small increment such that it still looks like it could have come that way from the factory (versus wilder fitment which is obviously aftermarket). It then later applied to any modifications that retained enough factory fit and finish to look convincingly like it was an approved submodel. #theMoreYouKnow
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Yes indeed! I have always been a fan of OEM + 










PS - sorry for the completely OT nature of this post!!


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

Some pics starring SKX009-011-013 and a SRPA21 Turtle b-)








































































Regards,

John


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

SKX007, SKX009, SKX011, SKX173 and SKXA35 b-)


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

Modified SKX007 on my new Dodo Leather (Etsy) strap:


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Roadking1102 said:


> Is that a modded SKX? Love it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alberto Sequera (Jul 12, 2016)

My first basic mod... Double domed sapphire crystal...I really like the result.



















Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Alberto Sequera said:


> My first basic mod... Double domed sapphire crystal...I really like the result.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Out of all the mods I've done the domed sapphire is my favorite - well done!


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

got a couple $5~ ea NATO's today at the Fossil outlet store.. here my SKXA35 on one of them.


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

I love how 3D these are in some light


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Furball said:


> I love how 3D these are in some light
> 
> View attachment 9856226


Totally agree!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

Really diggin how this turned out so I'm posting here too...

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Wunderbro said:


> Really diggin how this turned out so I'm posting here too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome shot!


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

sq100 said:


> SKX007, SKX009, SKX011, SKX173 and SKXA35 b-)


Very nice collection.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

lerijiso said:


> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Stunning!!!


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

My lovely SKX and I actually like the bracelet so I'm keeping her 100% authentic.


----------



## HotDuck (Jan 30, 2009)




----------



## 888blue (Mar 2, 2014)

My Seiko SKX



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

HotDuck said:


>


I like that "PADI SKX". One of the things that bothered me about the PADI turtle was the red ticks on the chapter ring.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## HotDuck (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks. I didn't care for the Padi chapter ring as well, along with the turtle case.



Kwest500 said:


> I like that "PADI SKX". One of the things that bothered me about the PADI turtle was the red ticks on the chapter ring.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

Strap is darkening and getting a nice patina after just a few days of wear:


----------



## fofofomin (Dec 22, 2014)

888blue said:


> My Seiko SKX
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice two finish president bracelet on the skx009

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

SDGenius said:


> View attachment 9808090


What bezel is that? I LOVE it!


----------



## sledgod (Mar 7, 2013)

thirstyturtle said:


> What bezel is that? I LOVE it!


I'd like to know all about this watch too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

Pushing my girl on the swing:


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

And a human child!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

You can't see his daughter going, "DAAADDYYYYY, WHAT ARE YOU DOING NOW?!?! I'm gonna tell Mom you're playing with your watch again!"


----------



## OptimusXian01 (Apr 3, 2016)

Just recieved yesterday from Japan. :blush: The myth is true. Seems my other watches will stay in the case for awhile.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

thirstyturtle said:


> What bezel is that? I LOVE it!


"baby tuna bezel conversion"



sledgod said:


> I'd like to know all about this watch too!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


http://www.imgrum.net/media/1348451812570795768_1636343517


----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

OptimusXian01 said:


> Just recieved yesterday from Japan. :blush: The myth is true. Seems my other watches will stay in the case for awhile.


Looking good! I've never been a huge fan of the Pepsi bezel but for some reason the 009 has REALLY been growing on me lately. Been thinking about picking one up to compliment my 007.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

pokey074 said:


> Looking good! I've never been a huge fan of the Pepsi bezel but for some reason the 009 has REALLY been growing on me lately. Been thinking about picking one up to compliment my 007.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OptimusXian01 (Apr 3, 2016)

You must before its too late! This watch has its own "sex appeal" and makes you feel good even the other guy wears a high-end Swiss Made watch. What more we can say....this watch is legendary. We're opposite. LOL 'Coz, Now I am planning to get the 007 soon.


----------



## OptimusXian01 (Apr 3, 2016)

_You must before its too late! This watch has its own "sex appeal" and makes you feel good even the other guy wears a high-end Swiss Made watch. What more we can say....this watch is legendary. We're opposite  'Coz, Now I am planning to get the 007 soon.:-d:-d_


----------



## OptimusXian01 (Apr 3, 2016)

pokey074 said:


> OptimusXian01 said:
> 
> 
> > Just recieved yesterday from Japan. :blush: The myth is true. Seems my other watches will stay in the case for awhile.
> ...


Here are some fresh photos this morning while going to work. =)


----------



## webdiddy (Oct 2, 2016)

Got my 009 today. 
No mods yet but that will change soon. 
It feels a little on the small side compared to my Orien Mako XL and my Citizen Nighthawk that I usually wear.


----------



## OptimusXian01 (Apr 3, 2016)

SHARP! Awesome look.


----------



## OptimusXian01 (Apr 3, 2016)

lerijiso said:


> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Looks great!


----------



## Bonzai888 (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Bonzai888 said:


> View attachment 9889770


Nice bezel insert - is it fully "lumed"?


----------



## Bonzai888 (Sep 5, 2016)

srexy said:


> Nice bezel insert - is it fully "lumed"?


NO!


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

thirstyturtle said:


> Pushing my girl on the swing:


Looks more like your girl is just sitting there while you take pictures of your watch, LOL!


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

broonzbane said:


> Looks more like your girl is just sitting there while you take pictures of your watch, LOL!


It does indeed! But she's just at the bottom of her swing in the photo, she was in motion, I swear!


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

thirstyturtle said:


> It does indeed! But she's just at the bottom of her swing in the photo, she was in motion, I swear!


Use caution, I once scratched hardlex on a Tuna because I wasn't paying attention and the chain hit it. Never pushed my kids again because of the post traumatic stress it caused.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

5661nicholas said:


> Use caution, I once scratched hardlex on a Tuna because I wasn't paying attention and the chain hit it. Never pushed my kids again because of the post traumatic stress it caused.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rope ?

But I'll be careful at the park ☺


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

The ride to work this morning 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amac84 (Mar 11, 2016)

My wife rocking my 009 at the Veteran's Day Parade...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

PowerChucker said:


> The ride to work this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow philly looks nice now ayears.. We shouldv'e kept our New Sweden colony!


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Tickstart said:


> Wow philly looks nice now ayears.. We shouldv'e kept our New Sweden colony!


Hmm, New Sweden would have been a pretty cool name!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

PowerChucker said:


> Hmm, New Sweden would have been a pretty cool name!


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Sweden


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Tickstart said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Sweden


Thanks for showing me how stupid I am. Lol, I live in the old New Sweden. 
To be honest, this was never thought to us in school.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

My 3 year old wanted to try my new SKX out last night - what do you think - too big?

Second time around on the SKX for me - glad to report that I got a good one this time. Everything lines up and the case is finished well. While the jubilee is comfy it might be a bit to blingy for me - especially after wearing the tuna.










Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonzai888 (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

009 on Strapcode Super Engineer. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Bonzai888 said:


> View attachment 9907954


Which set of hands are you going to keep? Sumo/Urchin or MM?


----------



## daveto (Jun 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Can a 7002 play in this thread? Here's my humble offering! My pictures were inspired by (what I consider to be) the epic photography of *BevoWatch*:


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

MuckyMark said:


>


Wish you'd posted this like last week! I was wondering how a straight ended jubilee would look on the skx since I wanted to get one. Flaked, since I wasn't sure.

Any overhead shots?


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Impulse said:


> Wish you'd posted this like last week! I was wondering how a straight ended jubilee would look on the skx since I wanted to get one. Flaked, since I wasn't sure.
> 
> Any overhead shots?


Sorry it's back on the Super Oyster. The Jubilee is on my SNZH53. I can take a few pics of that if you want.


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

New Strapcode Oyster arrived and put straight to work.

Am thinking it might be a little too industrial (metal on metal) with the GMT bezel insert so may revert back to stock for a little bit...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Mine on C&B Chevlon strap that's gotten darker with age.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hectrrr (Aug 2, 2011)

mine:










But the SKXOO9 is probably my fave LOL










Follow me on Instagram: http://www.instagram.com/hsanmar​


----------



## okeyban (Nov 2, 2016)

I got this SKX007 with the intention of getting a Everest-like strap similar to those for Rolex. Unfortunately no one makes a rubber strap like this for this watch. So I bought a similar strap online and slightly modded it with a dremel. Took 2 tries (some trial and error) but I think it came out perfect.


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

Nice work. Looks good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## al44 (Nov 8, 2016)

Very nice! I have an incoming skx013. Hopefully, i can contribute to this thread  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

usually on a bracelet but from time to time something different:
(yeah I know this is not for everyone...)


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

I'm out of the club for now. Just sold my 009 this morning to help fund a grail purchase. 

Am sure I'll be back soon, perhaps with a 007 next time


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jalfreem (Mar 26, 2014)

Seiko SKX007 on nato.


----------



## Fujoor (Nov 4, 2014)

Not an skx but a related cousin (or grandpa).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## amac84 (Mar 11, 2016)

Saturday morning football - Manchester United vs. Arsenal. Arsenal just drew level in the 90th minute! COYG

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

^COYG! Not the best effort from them but a point is better than none. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

Back to end mill









Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## amac84 (Mar 11, 2016)

Rice and Gravy said:


> ^COYG! Not the best effort from them but a point is better than none.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I was in the middle of complaining about our poor performance when Ox made his slick move down the right. What a brilliant ball! What began as a moan and grumble ended with me waking up the neighbors...Girouuuud!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## osamu (Dec 17, 2013)

SKX009 with blue bezel, plonguer hands, domed sapphire, and a Chronos smart disc, haha.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

osamu said:


> SKX009 with blue bezel, plonguer hands, domed sapphire, and a Chronos smart disc, haha.


how are you liking the Chronos? has it affected fitment, time accuracy, etc?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## osamu (Dec 17, 2013)

Raydius said:


> how are you liking the Chronos? has it affected fitment, time accuracy, etc?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


It definitely adds some thickness. I am trying it out on my cheapest mechanical watch first to see if I notice any problems with it. My SKX always ran a little fast, so tough to really tell if it affects accuracy. I am a little nervous since you'd think having something attached to your watch that vibrates wouldn't be the best thing for a mechanical movement. Something about the juxtaposition between a mechanical watch, with bluetooth notifications is appealing to me though.

Regarding fitment, the SKX probably isn't the best candidate for it since it definitely adds a few mm in thickness. It's probably like wearing it on a thick NATO as far as adding height. I haven't tried it on some of my thinner watches to see if it would fit better. Probably need to adjust the strap by one hole to fit my wrist. And definitely can see it from the profile while on your wrist. Looks like you're hiding like a silver dollar behind your watch.

It works pretty well, and I have actually used some of the gestures (tapping side of the watch to stop/play music), which I didn't think I would do. I just bought it for notifications, since I always have just kept my phone on silent causing me to miss calls in the past.


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

Added a Miltat Hexa and a double domed saphire to my SKX this week. Really pleased with the result.









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Brekel said:


> Added a Miltat Hexa and a double domed saphire to my SKX this week. Really pleased with the result.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thinking about doing the same. Looks great! I may go the extra mile and get the divers extension /ratchet as well.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Brekel said:


> Added a Miltat Hexa and a double domed saphire to my SKX this week. Really pleased with the result.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it's not too much trouble.. Through in on wrist photo if you get around to it.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

dog getting in the action...


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

As requested

















Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

Aquis strap?!


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

SDGenius said:


> View attachment 9981306


Mini sumo  looks great

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## amac84 (Mar 11, 2016)

gregoryb said:


> I'm out of the club for now. Just sold my 009 this morning to help fund a grail purchase.
> 
> Am sure I'll be back soon, perhaps with a 007 next time


Say it ain't so! Gotta ask what's the grail that's caught your fancy?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

amac84 said:


> Say it ain't so! Gotta ask what's the grail that's caught your fancy?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rolex Explorer II 16570, have sourced one as part of a trade, the sale of the SKX took the sting out of the lousy exchange rate at the moment.

I'll be back though, already miss it


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

Furball said:


> Aquis strap?!


Miltat Hexa from Strapcode

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## amac84 (Mar 11, 2016)

gregoryb said:


> Rolex Explorer II 16570, have sourced one as part of a trade, the sale of the SKX took the sting out of the lousy exchange rate at the moment.
> 
> I'll be back though, already miss it


Nice - the only Rolex I've ever longed for was a polar explorer. Good luck on your grail journey!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

SDGenius said:


> View attachment 9981306


This must be my favourite mod so far.


----------



## brownkp (Aug 5, 2014)

Finally got my Super Jubilee on:










Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 9994410


----------



## raymondswong (May 29, 2014)

Does the SKX031 have a space here?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StefanSchloegl (Nov 23, 2016)

Here's mine on a James Bond Style (the proper one) Nato and on the Oyster Bracelet.
Yes, the steel bracelet is pretty beaten up, but I think it gives it its character.
View attachment 20161123-203517IMG_0147_edit01.jpg


----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)

4 of my 6!


----------



## amac84 (Mar 11, 2016)

Went to see Allied tonight with the wife. Nothing beats movie theater popcorn for dinner...and it's the only place I can find raspberry ginger ale (I promise it's delicious!)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Wow! - you're all in b-)



fagyalllo said:


> View attachment 10024138
> 
> View attachment 10024146


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

raymondswong said:


> Does the SKX031 have a space here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutley Welcome!


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm lichen my SKX today


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

Thankful for my beautiful family...and my modded SKX007 on a custom natural brown leather strap ☺


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

fagyalllo said:


> View attachment 10024138
> 
> View attachment 10024146


I love this Jubilee Bonanza 

Sent via Tapatalk from a Galaxy Note 4


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

I know it's just a regular SKX but I couldn't help myself


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

Zsolto said:


> I love this Jubilee Bonanza
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk from a Galaxy Note 4


What series of the orange dial, is it still 007/9? My First time see it 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Dwijaya said:


> What series of the orange dial, is it still 007/9? My First time see it
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


SKX011

sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## routewhite (Sep 2, 2016)

This must be one of the last 009Js from April 2016. Picked it up before it becomes completely unavailable.


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Furball said:


> I'm lichen my SKX today
> 
> View attachment 10026658


Liking your lichen

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)




----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

It got a bit chilly today so I wore my tweed. Whoever said an SKX doesn't dress up just wants to justify buying more watches.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SKX171 mod


----------



## Pbmatt (Nov 3, 2011)

Tomgbw said:


> SKX171 mod
> View attachment 10041706


That is one sweet mod. I have seen a lot of mods over the years but that is one of the nicest. Can you share the details?


----------



## avinashvarma94 (Mar 19, 2015)

Got this over the weekend!


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

Furball said:


> View attachment 10026634


Vertigo Ahhhh!


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

avinashvarma94 said:


> Got this over the weekend!
> 
> View attachment 10051674


Everything lines up on your K. Sooooooooooo jealous!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Portland (Dec 24, 2015)

This thread is fantastic for someone researching strap options for the SKX.


----------



## Atos (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

MuckyMark said:


>


I like this brown inserts... ;-)


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_________


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Portland (Dec 24, 2015)

SKX009J on a Bonetto Cinturini 315 rubber strap. The vanilla scent is incredible and the quality is surprisingly good for the price.


----------



## DoctorWolf (Sep 29, 2016)

Portland said:


> SKX009J on a Bonetto Cinturini 315 rubber strap. The vanilla scent is incredible and the quality is surprisingly good for the price.


Nice! I was looking for a good rubber strap for my 007. This will do.


----------



## neuromind (May 26, 2013)

i made this strap my self....it is very comfortable


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## avinashvarma94 (Mar 19, 2015)

Yeah. Got lucky!


----------



## avinashvarma94 (Mar 19, 2015)

Rob Cox said:


> Everything lines up on your K. Sooooooooooo jealous!


Yeah. Got lucky!


----------



## cwfmon (Aug 31, 2012)

Been loving my skx009. The double dome sapphire crystal with blue AR from crystatimes brought life to the dial and hands. I wasn't a fan of the flat Hardlex plus it scratched within a week of getting it.

Would a turtle dial fit in an skx? If not, what dial is compatible that has polished metal edges around round hour markers? I think that would another fine touch to the dial.


----------



## avinashvarma94 (Mar 19, 2015)

Premium nato from Clockwork Synergy. Love the combo!


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

cwfmon said:


> Been loving my skx009. The double dome sapphire crystal with blue AR from crystatimes brought life to the dial and hands. I wasn't a fan of the flat Hardlex plus it scratched within a week of getting it.
> 
> Would a turtle dial fit in an skx? If not, what dial is compatible that has polished metal edges around round hour markers? I think that would another fine touch to the dial.


SKX171









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

cwfmon said:


> Been loving my skx009. The double dome sapphire crystal with blue AR from crystatimes brought life to the dial and hands. I wasn't a fan of the flat Hardlex plus it scratched within a week of getting it.
> 
> Would a turtle dial fit in an skx? If not, what dial is compatible that has polished metal edges around round hour markers? I think that would another fine touch to the dial.


Turtle dials fit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwfmon (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks for the answers guys. P


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## webdiddy (Oct 2, 2016)

My current setup. I have a blue ar crystal waiting to get installed, need new hands first.


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Derkdiggler said:


> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


That's nice. Which bezel is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> That's nice. Which bezel is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yobokies "big grip" bezel with the Planet Ocean bezel insert. It was my first time ordering from him. Will probably have to order some more goodies from him after I get everyone else's Christmas gifts bought, lol.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## rstark18 (Sep 17, 2013)

Derkdiggler said:


> Yobokies "big grip" bezel with the Planet Ocean bezel insert. It was my first time ordering from him. Will probably have to order some more goodies from him after I get everyone else's Christmas gifts bought, lol.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Would you mind taking a few more pics from different angles. I might want one of those.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Derkdiggler said:


> Yobokies "big grip" bezel with the Planet Ocean bezel insert. It was my first time ordering from him. Will probably have to order some more goodies from him after I get everyone else's Christmas gifts bought, lol.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Looks great. I had two of those before and at first glance I wasn't sure if it was that one or his new Submariner bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

rstark18 said:


> Would you mind taking a few more pics from different angles. I might want one of those.


Here's the one I had before. 









Stock bezel vs Big Grip bezel









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

This is Harold's new Submariner bezel. About to order mine right now.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kostantinos (Aug 6, 2014)

just i am thinking to buy seiko 007...


----------



## Kingston525 (Feb 24, 2016)

Might have to grab one of these! solid look!


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Here is one of my SKXs. I've shown it here before, but its been tuned a little more (signed crown, drilled lugs, NE15 purring under the hood and sapphire crystal). I don't have it in my grubby mitts yet, but I'm hoping to take possession soon. The work was done by a well known talent, who I have recently griped about due to the length of time the work has taken. Still, he does fabulous work. I've been reduced to keeping my fingers crossed that it will be delivered soon.


----------



## Hectrrr (Aug 2, 2011)

*ALWAYS A FAVORITE, HERE' A FEW OF MINE:
*


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Hectrrr said:


> *ALWAYS A FAVORITE, HERE' A FEW OF MINE:
> *
> View attachment 10154250


Wow. Do you have any more photos of this one? The setup is very nice. I need, yes need a bezel like that.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

whoa, a hundred bucks!


----------



## don_chogni (Aug 25, 2016)

My SKX007 with a Bonetto Cinturini 300D rubber strap. Very happy with the result. 
Now dreaming of a second watch, the big daddy SRP777 with same strap.


----------



## Pferdeleder (Sep 17, 2013)

It's supposed to be summer here but it feels no different than July :-| In attempt to please the sun gods I've sacrificed strapcode endmill for a perlon strap for the weekend.

Looks like it's worked.. today is 30c and sunny b-)


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

webdiddy said:


> My current setup. I have a blue ar crystal waiting to get installed, need new hands first.


I really dig the metallic insert! Eagerly waiting for my silver insert for the turtle...

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Negative 30 degrees I assume. It's winter, mind you.

Don't correct me on that please, I just don't want to hear about it. I have seen the sun exactly once during the last two months. The moon however I see quite often..


----------



## Bdpalace (Jan 15, 2013)

SKX007 black/tan cerakote with olive NATO works well as my daily wear.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pierce 68 (Jun 15, 2013)

Arrived today,gave my last one to my boy,missed this watch so much I bought another!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Pierce 68 said:


> Arrived today,gave my last one to my boy,missed this watch so much I bought another!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful on that strap!


----------



## Pierce 68 (Jun 15, 2013)

Tickstart said:


> Beautiful on that strap!


I think so too


----------



## lsuwhodat (Jun 13, 2015)

desk divin!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hellboy666 (Nov 11, 2016)

Bad weather & coffee time 


















Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Pbmatt said:


> That is one sweet mod. I have seen a lot of mods over the years but that is one of the nicest. Can you share the details?


Thanks for the kinds words to my Seiko mod.
the details are
SKX171
Dave Murphy Bezel
Samurai Hands from Yobokies
blue coated flat sapphire from crystaltimes
Second hand from Capt Willard aftrmarket hands
Strapcode Solid Oyster
green bezel insert from wholesaleoutlet999 on ebay
cheers
Tom


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaSMPMan (Jun 18, 2015)

SKX009 on rubber


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

OmegaSMPMan said:


> SKX009 on rubber


Nice! what is that strap?


----------



## Pierce 68 (Jun 15, 2013)

SKX 007 on stock rubber


----------



## OmegaSMPMan (Jun 18, 2015)

srexy said:


> Nice! what is that strap?


Its just a silicone strap but very supple. No brand name but very nice feel to it.


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Loneman (Jan 22, 2016)

^ Pinhead from Hellraiser popped to mind the instant I saw that one, it looks very spiky.:-d


----------



## k9kids (Dec 28, 2014)

I know this is an older post, but could you please tell me the dial and hands you used.

Thanks.



Proenski said:


> Monsterwatch mod, "designed" by me
> 
> View attachment 3792186


----------



## Proenski (Dec 28, 2013)

k9kids said:


> I know this is an older post, but could you please tell me the dial and hands you used.
> 
> Thanks.


Dail is from a Sumo. I can't remember where the second hand is from but it is an original Seiko one. Check with Rob from monsterwatches.nl

Sent from my SGP612 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pierce 68 (Jun 15, 2013)

007 gets the most wrist time out of my 3 watches


----------



## jaykim (Jun 18, 2013)

I got a skx007 again after selling it. Not sure why, but missed it so much.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amac84 (Mar 11, 2016)

My SKX009 has lived on a NATO almost all its life. Thought I'd step his game up a bit with a Strapcode Super Oyster (22-20mm taper).

Fluorescent work lights = the worst









Chilling with Kindle









Christmas Lume!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

It's the second time now, the only occasions I've ever seen another SKX in the flesh are when riding the train. Pretty cool nonetheless, I always tell them "nice watch" and show them my own.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

009 with Dagaz insert.


----------



## Pierce 68 (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## TAYLORPACIFIC (Dec 19, 2015)

Does my SKX011j qualify?.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

TAYLORPACIFIC said:


> Does my SKX011j qualify?.


Sure. Might as well call it a factory-modded 007.


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Checking in....








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

I secretely lust after the SKX011. Too bad I can't justify getting one


----------



## Pierce 68 (Jun 15, 2013)

Can't take this off,such a good looking watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hectrrr (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

It's finally here. The work is spectacular, even if the wait caused some gray hair. All is forgiven.


----------



## parka2 (Mar 23, 2016)

Here's mine...


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)




----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Brave man, putting your SKX on top of anything electric.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Tickstart said:


> Brave man, putting your SKX on top of anything electric.


as is frequently the case the line between brave and dumb is blurred at best in my case...


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Although, if I ever can afford to buy a Roland TB-03 I will at some point take a photo of these two masterpieces of technology together.


----------



## Dj Braz (Jan 26, 2015)

Why don't I have a 007 or 009 yet?! Smh. I need to fix that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Skx009 mod


----------



## Pierce 68 (Jun 15, 2013)

Can't take this off at the moment

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

SKX007 with a Strapcode Super Oyster and hand mod. Swapping hands for Mercedes hands soon, Harold's new Sub bezel, and a domed sapphire. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

Shot of mine, with their brother A35 -


----------



## cwfmon (Aug 31, 2012)

Finally got mine on a nato. Premium Navy blue nato from cheapnatostraps.


----------



## jrtoyman (Dec 18, 2016)

Sharing photos of mine I just recently bought two weeks ago and my second one.
Intend to use it on a mod project.
It comes with a jubilee bracelet but had asked the shop guy to remove it and will use NATO/ZULU straps with it.








and here it is with my 22mm NATO and ZULU straps.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## avinashvarma94 (Mar 19, 2015)

Merry Christmas to All!


----------



## Pierce 68 (Jun 15, 2013)

Sumo can't get any wrist time,like the SKX007 too much,maybe time to say goodbye to the Sumo!


----------



## lsuwhodat (Jun 13, 2015)

Hirsch for Xmas morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lsuwhodat (Jun 13, 2015)

Was trying the new portrait mode in Ios10 meh.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> SKX007 with a Strapcode Super Oyster and hand mod. Swapping hands for Mercedes hands soon, Harold's new Sub bezel, and a domed sapphire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Dec1968, Merry Christmas!

Let me know what domed saphire you get as I want to do the same thing, and did find a Dagaz that is for the SKX, but would like to hear what one you like as you know quite a bit about this.

Thanks!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

rdwatch said:


> Hey Dec1968, Merry Christmas!
> 
> Let me know what domed saphire you get as I want to do the same thing, and did find a Dagaz that is for the SKX, but would like to hear what one you like as you know quite a bit about this.
> 
> Thanks!


Merry Christmas to you as well. I had the Dagaz Super Dome on a previous SKX and I loved it. Probably going that route again (bent insert there).









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> Merry Christmas to you as well. I had the Dagaz Super Dome on a previous SKX and I loved it. Probably going that route again (bent insert there).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Bud. Yours looks great and that's the crystal I like. Gonna do that one.


----------



## KrabbyKakes (May 30, 2015)

avinashvarma94 said:


> Merry Christmas to All!
> 
> View attachment 10296986


new favorite


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ppaull (Mar 8, 2013)

Sporting my new SKX009 on a Geckota shark mesh strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dj Braz (Jan 26, 2015)

ChiefJr said:


> View attachment 10306530
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks very nice! Where did you source the parts from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

I sold my 009 a month or so ago to fund a grail and the saving account has now been reopened to finance my reunion with the SKX family.

I'm in love with the raised indices and white text of the 171 but much prefer the 007 bezel.

Given I've already some experience with swapping bezels I'm planning to pick up a 171 and make that change rather than mess with a dial swap.

So now I'm looking to buy a replacement stock Bezel for a SKX007/9/11 with or without the insert.

Any modders got one lying around they don't need any more? Would be happy to pay, or if by some fluke you're after a 171 bezel would happily exchange.

Sorry for the wall of text.

Here's a photo of the old 009 with Strapcode Super Oyster and Harolds GMT insert.

I've been assured it's now being well cared for over in Cali by a fellow forum member.


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Dj Braz said:


> That looks very nice! Where did you source the parts from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

The bezel is a Yobokies coin edge
Dial is SKX779 from another watch I had
Crystal Times with AR
PO insert
Polished chapter ring
Stargate Hands
drilled lugs
Maratac nato
assembled by NEWW


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

ChiefJr said:


> View attachment 10306530
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love to see more shots of this....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Love to see more shots of this....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

Tickstart said:


> I secretely lust after the SKX011. Too bad I can't justify getting one


Just get one and don't justify it!


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

atarione said:


> View attachment 10249026


Great way to magnetize a watch!


----------



## DGarner211 (Dec 29, 2016)

New member, new 007. I have a Strapcode Super Oyster on order but I'm actually warming up to the Jubilee.


----------



## msmith123 (Dec 18, 2013)

Got my first skx007 for Christmas. Really liking the look so far, including (to my surprise) the jubilee bracelet. It is very comfortable and gives the watch a cool, retro look that I am enjoying. However, I have a very short attention span, so I've got a couple of natos at the ready and an obris mogan on the way.

Here is my dilemma. My watch suffers from a slight facial misalignment. Whether it's the minute markers or the face itself, I'm not sure. It's fairly minor, but it bugs me a bit. I know it is not uncommon in this watch.

so my question is: is this problem so common that there's not much point in returning it and trying again, or is there a high enough percentage of "perfect" faces for me to take on the hassle. Here's a picture of the dial... it seems worst at the 6. Is this as good as I'm likely to get, or should I roll the dice and try to do better?

View attachment 10341394


----------



## cwfmon (Aug 31, 2012)

msmith123 said:


> Got my first skx007 for Christmas. Really liking the look so far, including (to my surprise) the jubilee bracelet. It is very comfortable and gives the watch a cool, retro look that I am enjoying. However, I have a very short attention span, so I've got a couple of natos at the ready and an obris mogan on the way.
> 
> Here is my dilemma. My watch suffers from a slight facial misalignment. Whether it's the minute markers or the face itself, I'm not sure. It's fairly minor, but it bugs me a bit. I know it is not uncommon in this watch.
> 
> ...


Yes very common issue. Mine was the same at 6 o'clock. It bugged me so I opened it up and moved the chapter ring so it aligned. It's better now but is off at 12 o'clock instead lol.


----------



## JazzMason (May 28, 2015)

Just got a new Canon for Christmas. I'll be having a lot of fun shooting my trusty Seiko.









Shot with Canon Rebel t4i and Canon 50mm f/1.8 II

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Rob Cox said:


> Great way to magnetize a watch!


yeah... I wasn't thinking .. happily no magnetizing seems to have occurred... I won't do that again however.. I was just excited to get a pic of my new toy w/ my SKX... but not my smrt est moment .. meh.. not my dumbest either lol...


----------



## WreckDiver1321 (Sep 2, 2016)

Here's mine, shown with a Strapcode Super Oyster and characteristic misaligned chapter ring.



It's one of my favorites and I will die still owning this watch. We've been on many an adventure together. I got married wearing it, I wore it my entire honeymoon, I've been diving with it, I've peaked mountains with it, it's been on many trails with me, and to several states. I love it. It's been such a great companion. It's funny how you can so easily and permanently bond with a good, reliable timepiece.


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

Miss the nato

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

Slightly modded but still looks close to stock.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## linux.author (Oct 24, 2016)

enjoying my SKX007 - i liked the Seiko Jubilee so much that i bought a *Super* Jubilee w/solid end links and a bit better construction... this watch is my 'beater' watch, so dings, scratches, etc. don't bother me:








oh, and i was able to get this 7S26 movement to an acceptable level of accuracy - amazing what one can do with free software and a toothpick! 








willie
on the cheap-diver Gulf of Mexico


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Kinesis said:


> Slightly modded but still looks close to stock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great, what dial and hands are those ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

^ Thanks, both from Sumo SBDC001.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

JazzMason said:


> Canon 50mm f/1.8 II


thumbs up!


----------



## Dj Braz (Jan 26, 2015)

Just ordered the skx007 and ordered 5 different natos from cheapnatostraps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

WreckDiver1321 said:


> Here's mine, shown with a Strapcode Super Oyster and characteristic misaligned chapter ring.
> 
> 
> 
> It's one of my favorites and I will die still owning this watch. We've been on many an adventure together. I got married wearing it, I wore it my entire honeymoon, I've been diving with it, I've peaked mountains with it, it's been on many trails with me, and to several states. I love it. It's been such a great companion. It's funny how you can so easily and permanently bond with a good, reliable timepiece.


I have that exact combo except only my bezel don't line up!


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

DGarner211 said:


> New member, new 007. I have a Strapcode Super Oyster on order but I'm actually warming up to the Jubilee.


Split the difference and get a super jubilee 










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Kinesis said:


> Slightly modded but still looks close to stock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a big fan of Sumo dials in SKX cases. If I ever get a hold of one a black one I'll pick up another SKX007 to go around it.










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Raydius said:


> I'm a big fan of Sumo dials in SKX cases. If I ever get a hold of one a black one I'll pick up another SKX007 to go around it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I concur!


----------



## WreckDiver1321 (Sep 2, 2016)

Rob Cox said:


> I have that exact combo except only my bezel don't line up!


Mine has been pretty good. The only issue is the Seiko chapter ring problem, but I find it less noticeable on my SKX than I do on my Turtle. It's even running fantastically, at only about -4 per day.


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

WreckDiver1321 said:


> Mine has been pretty good. The only issue is the Seiko chapter ring problem, but I find it less noticeable on my SKX than I do on my Turtle. It's even running fantastically, at only about -4 per day.


I have never understood why Seiko have never tackled this problem with chapter rings and bezel inserts. They just don't seem to care! I have never heard of Citizen or Orient having the same problem, none of mine have.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

SKX175 on a new Strapcode Super Oyster.


----------



## DGarner211 (Dec 29, 2016)

These 009s are tempting me to double down and get one of each......


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

First shots of my 009K, with its Super Oyster.














My 007 with its Christmas present, a ceramic insert














And my Soxa


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

59yukon01 said:


> SKX175 on a new Strapcode Super Oyster.


Beautiful

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

5661nicholas said:


> Beautiful
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Nick. It's funny I sold my first one to buy the new SRP Pepsi, only to quickly realize I missed it, and preferred it over the Turd(le). This one's not going anywhere.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

59yukon01 said:


> Thanks Nick. It's funny I sold my first one to buy the new SRP Pepsi, only to quickly realize I missed it, and preferred it over the Turd(le). This one's not going anywhere.


I get it, I think it's simply better proportionally, and is more comfortable. Yours coupled with the Super Oyster looks fantastic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gapster (Mar 23, 2015)

Not sure if its just the lighting, but i love how the hands look yellowed and vintage here



cwfmon said:


> Finally got mine on a nato. Premium Navy blue nato from cheapnatostraps.


----------



## cwfmon (Aug 31, 2012)

Gapster said:


> Not sure if its just the lighting, but i love how the hands look yellowed and vintage here


I think it is a combination of lighting and crystal. The watch is only 10 months old so not vintaged. The crystal is crystaltimes double dome sapphire with blue AR. After the mod, I have observed that the hands and hour markers do appear yellowish under most indoor lighting conditions.


----------



## Gapster (Mar 23, 2015)

is that crystal from dagaz?



cwfmon said:


> I think it is a combination of lighting and crystal. The watch is only 10 months old so not vintaged. The crystal is crystaltimes double dome sapphire with blue AR. After the mod, I have observed that the hands and hour markers do appear yellowish under most indoor lighting conditions.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwfmon (Aug 31, 2012)

Gapster said:


> is that crystal from dagaz?


Not Dagaz. Crystaltimes CT037: https://crystaltimes.net/shop/all/modern-divers/ct037/


----------



## bmichaelwhite (Jun 10, 2016)

All these 009s lately are really making me itch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dj Braz (Jan 26, 2015)

I had the itch so I had to get one...just came in the door a few minutes ago and I already have it sized and on the wrist. Now I need a 009.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stph_dexter (Jan 29, 2011)

my sith 007


----------



## Dj Braz (Jan 26, 2015)

stph_dexter said:


> my sith 007


That's gorgeous! I need that!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Prefer the stock look.


----------



## cwfmon (Aug 31, 2012)

Dj Braz said:


> That's gorgeous! I need that!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


++++1

Do tell how to build this!


----------



## DGarner211 (Dec 29, 2016)

DGarner211 said:


> New member, new 007. I have a Strapcode Super Oyster on order but I'm actually warming up to the Jubilee.


Super Oyster came in. I definitely prefer it. The all brushed look gives it a more subdued appearance, and the bracelet feels a lot more solid (because it is more solid). Great choice. I'll probably get a Super Jubilee if I ever get that 009.


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

stph_dexter said:


> my sith 007


Where did you get that insert? It's fantastic.


----------



## MannytheMartian (Jan 5, 2017)

Long time lurker, felt it was about time to sign up and contribute to this great forum.

Here is my current wrist combo:








Orange works so well with this watch.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

MannytheMartian said:


> Long time lurker, felt it was about time to sign up and contribute to this great forum.
> 
> Here is my current wrist combo:
> View attachment 10420642
> ...


Looks great, welcome and enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwfmon (Aug 31, 2012)

Rob Cox said:


> Where did you get that insert? It's fantastic.


Found her/his build thread:

http://www.thewatchsite.com/20-mod-...ored-my-watch/259769-sith-007-skx007-mod.html


----------



## stph_dexter (Jan 29, 2011)

cwfmon said:


> ++++1
> 
> Do tell how to build this!


Thanx and 
here are the detail composition:

cerakote case,bezel and crown in graphite black
Yatchmaster style ceramic insert
sapphire crystal with purple red AR
4R36 movt (black day wheel)
gloss spray over the standard dial
emperor style handset: relume
DIY custom mix paint orang red to match the DIVER's 200m print and hand apply to the tip of second hand and marker chapter ring
Kevlar style strap + deployment clasp in PVD black


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Checking in with a well used 009!


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Finally joined the 009 club this past week after lusting for a Pepsi bezel watch for a while. I'm still experimenting with strap combos (I hate the black rubber on a dark blue dial watch). I own a super oyster bracelet for my SKX173, but I might get a jubilee for this one.

Brown leather Zulu


Beige nylon Zulu


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> I'm still experimenting with strap combos (I hate the black rubber on a dark blue dial watch)


I took the original rubber strap off mine and replaced it with a Bonetto Cinturini 284 - they make probably the best IMHO. I got a black one because I didn't realise they actually had a dark blue version. I may actualy get one of those, they match the watch perfectly. There's a pic on this TZ-UK thread: Show your Seikos. - Page 32


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

stph_dexter said:


> Thanx and
> here are the detail composition:
> 
> cerakote case,bezel and crown in graphite black
> ...


Great, but where oh where did you get the Yatchmaster style ceramic insert from?


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

Rob Cox said:


> Great, but where oh where did you get the Yatchmaster style ceramic insert from?


Ceramic Bezel Inserts - Yacht Master Black - dlwwatches


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Got this back from Duarte today, high flat top A/R, coin edge bezel, 4R36 and signed crown....



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kriiiss said:


> Ceramic Bezel Inserts - Yacht Master Black â€" dlwwatches


Nice selection.

I like this one!
Dial - Electronic Board Dials â€" dlwwatches


----------



## 5imon L (Apr 16, 2012)

After seeing those YM mod makes me want to start my first mod. I was wondering is there any difference between DLW and yobokies' YM style bezel?

Thank you


----------



## Dj Braz (Jan 26, 2015)

My 007 on mesh...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Conrador (May 31, 2016)

Sorry to disrupt the pics, but anyone know where I can get a slightly thicker bezel gasket to solve my SKX009 bezel fitting issue? It seems that that lip on the SKX case that holds the bezel in place became microscopically worn off (no visual dents or scratches), and now the oem bezels (I've tried three) pop out easily. I have tried 3 types of oem gaskets, and they are not thick enough to keep the bezel in place!

Thanks
Conrado


----------



## afrothang (May 17, 2011)

*Re: SKX013*

One of my closet queens..


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

The girl who painted my nail doesn't like the SKX though, she's obviously delusional. I said it's as beautiful as she is.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## stph_dexter (Jan 29, 2011)

Rob Cox said:


> Great, but where oh where did you get the Yatchmaster style ceramic insert from?


i bought all of my ceramic insert directly from seller in china through .........s
all you need to do is measure the diameter inside and outside

I believe the price is better and the quality is very good.

And no need to hesitate to contact the seller as they are professional


----------



## bmichaelwhite (Jun 10, 2016)

007 with new Dagaz Thick Domed Sapphire on a Hirsch Liberty. Will soon post some better shots with my DSLR.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

No mods, on a cheap NATO strap from Amazon.


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

Double post.


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Got a new hirsch rubber strap for my SKX009!


----------



## Chris Gray (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## flaccidaardvark (Jan 20, 2013)

Took a great (I thought) shot and wanted to share. I hope the SKX013 is welcome here. On a Crown and Buckle NATO.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Real Artman (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sporting the SKX today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom3 (Jan 3, 2010)

New blue rubber strap! I'll put it back on the Strapcode Oyster eventually...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stylus (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## isnoface (Oct 24, 2010)

5661nicholas said:


> Got this back from Duarte today, high flat top A/R, coin edge bezel, 4R36 and signed crown....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the hardware in that nato. Where did d you pick that up from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

isnoface said:


> I love the hardware in that nato. Where did d you pick that up from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The best

https://www.toxicnatos.com/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## briandb (Jun 17, 2015)

Coin Edge bezel and PO insert from yobokies. Bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dj Braz (Jan 26, 2015)

Elmo digging the 007 on navy nato









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dj Braz (Jan 26, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captain_hx (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## 40mm (Jan 15, 2017)

Love the bezel


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Some _stock _footage for y'all.


----------



## EHH (Feb 26, 2011)

Just got this uncle Seiko tiretread rubber. By far my favorite rubber strap on this watch. Fits really well against the case and after the hot water treatment it is perfect. Does not taper and holds the watch in place nicely. Would be great with the turtles also.


----------



## oshane_f (Jan 12, 2017)

View attachment DSC_0549.jpg
View attachment DSC_0552.jpg








my skx009


----------



## nexty9 (Jun 28, 2012)

Blue sapphire, nh35 movement and dagaz combo...


----------



## endautrestermes (Mar 11, 2016)

SKX009J picked up a couple of days ago on creation for 200EUR, a steal for the J version. Already keeps very good time !


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

It's not proper that this thread almost jumped to page 2:


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm wearing this today. Trying to brighten up an otherwise dreary mess of a week so far.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

009


----------



## nexty9 (Jun 28, 2012)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> 009
> 
> View attachment 10626746


May i ask how have you done to have the "S" luminescent on the crown ?
As i know, i think you have installed a crown from a sarb033 (do you upgraded the movement ?), but i wasn't aware the S was luminescent...
Do you use a special paint to do this ?
Nevertheless i like it much!!!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> 009
> 
> View attachment 10626746


Man! This is serious now 😍

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

nexty9 said:


> May i ask how have you done to have the "S" luminescent on the crown ?
> As i know, i think you have installed a crown from a sarb033 (do you upgraded the movement ?), but i wasn't aware the S was luminescent...
> Do you use a special paint to do this ?
> Nevertheless i like it much!!!


It is a SARB059 crown (part no 1E70D1SNS0 you can find on ebay). Movement is NH36.

Crown is not luminescent I am using Noctilumina these days to lume everything I can


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## nexty9 (Jun 28, 2012)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> It is a SARB059 crown (part no 1E70D1SNS0 you can find on ebay). Movement is NH36.
> 
> Crown is not luminescent I am using Noctilumina these days to lume everything I can


I updated mine too with a nh35 : I don't find this crown on the market so I buy one adaptable on the bay...but I always wanted this one !!! Where do you buy it ?
Where do you find the noctilumina ?
Does it "survive" when you go on water or after a time it goes ?
Regards


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

nexty9 said:


> I updated mine too with a nh35 : I don't find this crown on the market so I buy one adaptable on the bay...but I always wanted this one !!! Where do you buy it ?


This is who I got mine from: 1E70D1SNS0 Genuine Crown WITH STEM SEIKO for SARB059 6R15-01K0 | eBay


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

nexty9 said:


> I updated mine too with a nh35 : I don't find this crown on the market so I buy one adaptable on the bay...but I always wanted this one !!! Where do you buy it ?
> Where do you find the noctilumina ?
> Does it "survive" when you go on water or after a time it goes ?
> Regards


I bought from the same seller as in @nexty9's post they are still available. There is also a fixer in Noctilumina website for bezel applications so it is permanent.


----------



## nexty9 (Jun 28, 2012)

Thks guys for the tips !!!


----------



## cwfmon (Aug 31, 2012)

Lab work today


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigmoser27 (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## mrbrianchu (Dec 18, 2015)

So, I wanted even more lume on the 007/009!

Yobokies - C3 chrome Monster hour hand
Yobokies - C3 Plongeur minute hand
Dagaz - 12 hour bezel insert

I've got a C3 lollipop seconds hand too, but couldn't fit it properly last night 

Waiting on the black Monster dial to arrive, but this will do for now.


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Just picked up an Uncle Seiko "president" bracelet from a friendly forumer... I like it.


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Tickstart said:


> Although, if I ever can afford to buy a Roland TB-03 I will at some point take a photo of these two masterpieces of technology together.


I'll try to get a shot of my 009 with my TX-81z and my Drumtraks once it comes in.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

I don't know if my latest pic of my SKX is considered NSFW or not.. :s


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SKX with Sumo parts


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

hidden by leaves said:


> Just picked up an Uncle Seiko "president" bracelet from a friendly forumer... I like it.


Mine says hi:


----------



## k9kids (Dec 28, 2014)

I also put Uncle Seiko's President bracelet on my newly modified 4R36 SKX007.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

She's a beauty. The SKX that is.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Tomgbw said:


> SKX with Sumo parts
> View attachment 10672322


Where did you get the dial?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

SNZG hands, the front of the case, the edge of the bezel, and the crown are brushed. Unfortunately the lume pip was lost when it was brushed.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Tickstart said:


> She's a beauty. The SKX that is.
> 
> View attachment 10684922


What watch?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> What watch?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a good fit. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> What watch?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


dayum dat ass


----------



## Genco (Jan 3, 2017)

Unboxed today...first one!


----------



## Tomminator855 (Mar 24, 2015)

how comfortable is the president bracelet from UNCLE SEIKO ? i am looking to get one and there are two choices to make , Uncle Seiko or Strapcode ..


----------



## k9kids (Dec 28, 2014)

Tomminator855 said:


> how comfortable is the president bracelet from UNCLE SEIKO ? i am looking to get one and there are two choices to make , Uncle Seiko or Strapcode ..


Strapcode on the left and Uncle Seiko on the right. US bracelet is a bit lighter in weight, but not in quality. 
Two different styles.


----------



## Tomminator855 (Mar 24, 2015)

so the stainless steel quality on the uncle seiko is as good as strapcode ?


----------



## k9kids (Dec 28, 2014)

Tomminator855 said:


> so the stainless steel quality on the uncle seiko is as good as strapcode ?


Absolutely. Fit and finish are excellent.

A fellow Texan wouldn't lead you astray.


----------



## Tomminator855 (Mar 24, 2015)

k9kids said:


> Absolutely. Fit and finish are excellent.
> 
> A fellow Texan wouldn't lead you astray.


Great to hear from another fellow Texas , great looking out ! I'll buy the president one from uncle for sure !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

k9kids said:


> Strapcode on the left and Uncle Seiko on the right. US bracelet is a bit lighter in weight, but not in quality.
> Two different styles.


I don't like the end links on the Uncle Seiko. The revised ones on the Strapcode version looks much better. Helps slightly flatten the watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I've owned a few different Strapecode bracelets over the years, some with straight connection and some with solid end links. I feel like the quality and heft of them are not what they once were. They seem to be more flimsy now. Still nice, but not as solid as they used to be.


----------



## Tomminator855 (Mar 24, 2015)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I've owned a few different Strapecode bracelets over the years, some with straight connection and some with solid end links. I feel like the quality and heft of them are not what they once were. They seem to be more flimsy now. Still nice, but not as solid as they used to be.


So what would be the Best Buy then ? I am in the market for a president for my Turtle seiko

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Can't help you there. I don't have anything else to compare it to as I have never owned the Uncle Seiko or others. Just strapcode.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I may be incorrect, but I've read that regardless of of it's Strapcode, Uncle Seiko, etc., the bracelets are all made by Taikonaut Watch Band.

Taikonaut watch band
http://taikonaut-watch-band.myshopify.com/


----------



## Spartan.Ex (Jul 10, 2015)

Today I have finally received my first ever Seiko - SKX009K2 and I like it a lot.

I also made an unboxing video, if anyone is interested:


----------



## roaldr (Dec 21, 2016)

With my new racingstrap









With the zulu


----------



## Truman1120 (Jan 1, 2017)

This showed up today, looked bigger on TV...but I like it.

I signed up for an Amazon shopping card and received an instant $50 gift card and an additional 5%...net cost $137


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## Gapster (Mar 23, 2015)

my coke-zero skx with super-jube brace









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k9kids (Dec 28, 2014)

Now that is a great deal!



Truman1120 said:


> This showed up today, looked bigger on TV...but I like it.
> 
> I signed up for an Amazon shopping card and received an instant $50 gift card and an additional 5%...net cost $137


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Does this count?! Jk adding an skx007 very soon.


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Gapster said:


> my coke-zero skx with super-jube brace
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From one coke head to another, "hi".


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> I may be incorrect, but I've read that regardless of of it's Strapcode, Uncle Seiko, etc., the bracelets are all made by Taikonaut Watch Band.
> 
> Taikonaut watch band
> http://taikonaut-watch-band.myshopify.com/


Am I missing something? When I click through to the Taikonaut store I'm seeing higher prices than Strapcode


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

gregoryb said:


> Am I missing something? When I click through to the Taikonaut store I'm seeing higher prices than Strapcode


They are the manufacturer so that's all I know.


----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)

This watch should really come standard with a ceramic bezel. It's a game changer - makes it even more versatile.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

3005 said:


> This watch should really come standard with a ceramic bezel. It's a game changer - makes it even more versatile.


Wow that does look amazing! Did you mod the crystal too? Does the watch need to be opened to replace the bezel? I know nothing about modding but this looks great. Mind me asking where you got the bezel and how much?


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> They are the manufacturer so that's all I know.


That's fair enough, I just got a little excited at the prospect of a cheaper bracelet


----------



## mrbrianchu (Dec 18, 2015)

A bit of a wardrobe change!

Yobokies C3 Monster hour hand
Yobokies C3 Plongeur minute hand
Yobokies C3 lollipop seconds hand

...then a leather strap for that little bit of dressy 









Next mod - new Monster dial!
Then maybe a new submariner bezel + some form of 12 hour insert - woo!


----------



## Truman1120 (Jan 1, 2017)

Good evening 007 crew...I'm considering some upgrades to my 007 and looking for recommendations from those of you that have had work done, DLW has the parts I'd like to use...don't think they do service work though, thanks in advance.


----------



## mrbrianchu (Dec 18, 2015)

Truman1120 said:


> Good evening 007 crew...I'm considering some upgrades to my 007 and looking for recommendations from those of you that have had work done, DLW has the parts I'd like to use...don't think they do service work though, thanks in advance.


Sounds good man! I say give it a shot yourself if it's an easier mod.
As the degree of difficulty depends what you're planning to do - most SKX mods can be done by yourself.

Eg: If you do a bezel insert, it's pretty straight forward to remove the bezel, gently knife out the the bezel insert and stick the new one on.

I've found that hands (especially the seconds hand) is difficult, but everything else just takes some simple watch tools, a few YouTube guides, and a bit of bravery!

The 7S26 movement is pretty damn robust!


----------



## Superpip (Feb 6, 2017)

3005 said:


> This watch should really come standard with a ceramic bezel.
> 
> This looks fantastic. What specific modifications did you make here and where did you source them from?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Scubapro 007 Mod


----------



## Tomminator855 (Mar 24, 2015)

Got my Yobokies moded SKX with DLC coated









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Who needs a Turdle.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

shots fired


----------



## Alpinist (Nov 3, 2010)

what i dont get is how are people so quick to get rid of the SKX007 hands, i have sumo style hands on my stargate II (default handset) and would love to have SKX007 hands on it (and a ceramic besel).


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

The SKX hands (which go back a long way, same as the 7002, 6309 etc) are absolutely beautiful in my opinion. The only new thing is the seconds hand, which is quite controversial.


----------



## OptimusXian01 (Apr 3, 2016)

Thursday


----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)

biscuit141 said:


> Wow that does look amazing! Did you mod the crystal too? Does the watch need to be opened to replace the bezel? I know nothing about modding but this looks great. Mind me asking where you got the bezel and how much?


Thanks! The watch case doesn't need to be opened to replace the bezel insert - you just need to pop off the whole bezel with the edge of a knife, which is super easy to do. I've never done any modding before and I had no issues figuring it out. I got the bezel from DLW Watches for ~$40.

I kept the crystal stock just because I didn't want to worry about compromising the movement or the water resistance, and I also really haven't had any issues with the Hardlex in terms of scratch resistance or reflection.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Tickstart said:


> The SKX hands (which go back a long way, same as the 7002, 6309 etc) are absolutely beautiful in my opinion. The only new thing is the seconds hand, which is quite controversial.


I LOVE the seconds hand on the SKX with the reverse lume dot. To me that's unique and instantly stands out. Honestly, who stares at their seconds hand in the dark often enough for that to be an issue? OCD nutcase, and that's it lol.

The white painted contrast on the business end makes it easy to tell the accurate time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I just ordered Harold's Submariner style bezel and a double domed sapphire from DLW. I also have a ceramic bezel insert (Batman GMT) that I will use for a while.

Not the issue I am fretting over. Hands. I bought this watch already modded with these hands. They look fine, but are a tad too shiny and not my style.

I want to go to Mercedes hands, but not sure if I should go silver, black, or white. If I go black or white, I will use the stock SKX seconds hand because from the color wheel, that will look awesome and unique. If I go with the silver hands, there isn't any silver on the dial and I am worried that will stand out too much like these hands do. On my SRP773 modded with MM300 hands, there's some contrast and depth with the dial that makes those ok. But this flat dial will not look right in my opinion.









Opening this up for discussion and thoughts. All of you have been magnificent over the years with advice and opinions. Some of you may remember my original SKX mod I did a few years back. Had many different bezels and used only the Orange plonguer hand from Harold on it and it looked great with the other mods performed. Here are some of the various looks that watch had while I had it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

OK update on my next mod......

I just ordered the following:

DLW ceramic sub black bezel insert 
https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/1...9a8cf1345d7f2a45f0_1024x1024.jpg?v=1468829555

DLW double dome sapphire crystal
https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/1...-_Saph_31.5_DD_BAR_1024x1024.jpg?v=1483841971

DLW black mercedes style hands
https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/1111/1080/products/Merc_Black_1024x1024.jpg?v=1479990735

And have on the way:
Yobokies submariner style bezel
http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t208/yobokies/Custom Diver Bezels/IMG_0079.jpg

I will use the stock Seiko SKX007 second hand, as I feel with the black mercedes hands and the black and white theme of the watch this will look outstanding. The watch is the SKX007J, so I already have the dial with the additional white text, which to me will look outstanding.

I can't wait to see how this looks once done. I already have a Strapcode Oyster bracelet with 22-18 sizing. Will want to swap out the standard three hole clasp for the v-clasp instead.
22mm Hexad Oyster 316L Stainless Steel Watch Band for Seiko SKX007, V-Clasp Button Double Lock


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> OK update on my next mod......
> 
> I just ordered the following:
> 
> ...


I'll be the first to say, it is going to be a beauty. Every one of your mods pushes a button for me.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

duc said:


> I'll be the first to say, it is going to be a beauty. Every one of your mods pushes a button for me.


Goodness, thank you!!!! I'm excited to see this one completed. I've yet to see that combination done.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Truman1120 (Jan 1, 2017)

3005 said:


> Thanks! The watch case doesn't need to be opened to replace the bezel insert - you just need to pop off the whole bezel with the edge of a knife, which is super easy to do. I've never done any modding before and I had no issues figuring it out. I got the bezel from DLW Watches for ~$40.
> 
> I kept the crystal stock just because I didn't want to worry about compromising the movement or the water resistance, and I also really haven't had any issues with the Hardlex in terms of scratch resistance or reflection.


If possible I'd love to see some pictures of your DLW bezel on the stock crystal...thanks.


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Received it yesterday. Already have had it on 3 different straps. Can't decide which is best.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

rameezhanslo said:


> Received it yesterday. Already have had it on 3 different straps. Can't decide which is best.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

duc said:


> This one.


+1

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX on Bond NATO 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wrxr7 (Jul 17, 2007)

the_watchier said:


> +1
> 
> instagram @ the_watchier


+2


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Newly acquired SKX007 on Super Oyster. Will add the orange plongeur minute hand from Harold I have waiting to be installed.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sirploppy (Dec 26, 2013)

Only had it for a week. Cant take it off!


----------



## vanbc (Aug 31, 2012)

mrbrianchu said:


> A bit of a wardrobe change!
> 
> Yobokies C3 Monster hour hand
> Yobokies C3 Plongeur minute hand
> ...


Looks good. Does yobokies do the modding work for you or do you just get the parts from them?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SKX coke


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Tomgbw said:


> SKX coke
> View attachment 10836722


Mine says hi.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## k9kids (Dec 28, 2014)

First time I've actually seen the brown bezel insert on a watch. Love it!


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## mattonthewater (May 9, 2015)

Looking for someone to age my skx009's dial, hands and datewheels.... anyone know a modder who has done this before?


----------



## jc-orginalbdass (Apr 11, 2012)

Blue AR coating, slight dome from crystal times










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

My SKX with some yellow snow in the background.


----------



## quick_silver (Dec 31, 2013)

SDGenius said:


> View attachment 10836826


What watch is that on the right if you don't mind me asking, the blue dial is stunning.


----------



## 123robert (Nov 26, 2013)

> Offered for sale is this* unworn* Seiko Divers Watch. model no 7S26 0030
> in the Original box and outer box would make ideal present.
> working perfectly and keeping good time.
> grab a bargain.


I was tempted by this,but something doesn't seem quite right if it is genuinely 'unworn'??? Can anyone else spot my concern without me pointing it out/or possibly reassure me that this is a genuine unmodded/unused SKX???

Regards

Robert


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

123robert said:


> I was tempted by this,but something doesn't seem quite right if it is genuinely 'unworn'??? Can anyone else spot my concern without me pointing it out/or possibly reassure me that this is a genuine unmodded/unused SKX???
> 
> Regards
> 
> Robert


This is a smaller variant of the SKX.....are you talking about the lugs....?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 123robert (Nov 26, 2013)

Thank you very much for your reply.
It was the second hand that I thought looked different/out of place.

I thought at first that type of second hand was used only the quartz versions of these watches-but I think on reflection that this type of second hand was used on automatics as well?

Also,I forgot to mention that although the watch is clearly marked *'DIVER'S 200m*' in the pictures_,_the seller's description stated *150m water resistance*.These things lead me to have some slight doubts and I decided not to bid on the watch.
The watch sold for £138 / $172 did I miss out on a bargain?_









_


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

123robert said:


> Thank you very much for your reply.
> It was the second hand that I thought looked different/out of place.
> 
> I thought at first that type of second hand was used only the quartz versions of these watches-but I think on reflection that this type of second hand was used on automatics as well?
> ...


Here's a reasonable option (blue dial and pepsi bezel, but its close):

Seiko Automatic Dive Watch with Stainless Steel Bracelet #SKX009K2


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

123robert said:


> Thank you very much for your reply.
> It was the second hand that I thought looked different/out of place.
> 
> I thought at first that type of second hand was used only the quartz versions of these watches-but I think on reflection that this type of second hand was used on automatics as well?
> ...


Sounds normal. It's not a 42mm model - it's 38mm....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

duc said:


> Here's a reasonable option (blue dial and pepsi bezel, but its close):
> 
> Seiko Automatic Dive Watch with Stainless Steel Bracelet #SKX009K2


Jump on that one. Fast.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 123robert (Nov 26, 2013)

That's a great watch-thank you very much for the link.
One small snag,I already own one!

Best Wishes

Robert


----------



## xman74 (Sep 16, 2012)

Just finished my latest round of mods and I couldn't be happier...

Mods:
- Superdome sapphire crystal (Dagaz)
- Super Jubilee bracelet (Strapcode)
- Coin edge bezel (Murphy's)
- All-white Plongeur-style handset (Yobokies)
- Silver chapter ring (Yobokies)
- Stock replacement bezel insert (Seiko via Yobokies)
- Work done by Mr. Goh at K-2 Watches in Singapore

Mine on the left, stock on the right. Mine looks much larger now, doesn't it?








Love the coin edgy goodness








Comparison - Murphy's bezel vs. stock








C3 Lume on the replacement handset matches pretty well, I think








Nothing extreme, but I think it turns the watch into something special... for me at least!


----------



## DJMCUK (Jan 25, 2017)

xman74 said:


> Just finished my latest round of mods and I couldn't be happier...
> 
> Mods:
> - Superdome sapphire crystal (Dagaz)
> ...


Am I correct in saying the above photo is without the Murphy's coin edge bezel? Still looks bigger. Why?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Your Avatar made that obvious....LOL....sorry I missed that.....



123robert said:


> That's a great watch-thank you very much for the link.
> One small snag,I already own one!
> 
> Best Wishes
> ...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

The chapter ring being silver adds to the size visually.....even though it is the same size....


DJMCUK said:


> Am I correct in saying the above photo is without the Murphy's coin edge bezel? Still looks bigger. Why?


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Toxic Shiznit










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xman74 (Sep 16, 2012)

DJMCUK said:


> Am I correct in saying the above photo is without the Murphy's coin edge bezel? Still looks bigger. Why?


Good eye. Yes, in this photo it is still wearing the stock bezel but in the later photos I had changed the bezel to Murphy's. I think the aluminum chapter ring really "opens up" the watch.


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

I received my Shiznit last week. Such a nice strap.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

DJMCUK said:


> Am I correct in saying the above photo is without the Murphy's coin edge bezel? Still looks bigger. Why?


i thought it looked bigger because it's raised up upon the clasp, so is closer to the lens.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

I'd never buy a second hand watch :s In fact I doubt I would buy a second hand anything. Don't trust people enough.


----------



## Genco (Jan 3, 2017)

Love that strap combo...I have been thinking about getting a Toxic strap...heard good things.


----------



## taitai (Mar 12, 2015)

Although I have several Seiko divers, this is my favourite.


----------



## amazonis (Mar 5, 2015)

Just found this aftermaket bezel on intermet. The luminous shappire cystal bezel insert fot skx007/009.



















我從使用 Tapatalk 的 SM-P350 發送


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

amazonis said:


> Just found this aftermaket bezel on intermet. The luminous shappire cystal bezel insert fot skx007/009.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a lot ceramic bezel on eBay too, that's the one I've been oogling for a while, just need to buy an skx first!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Ooh, that actually looks pretty good. Would never swap mine out of course since it will destroy the authenticity and collectibility of a future classic like the SKX but indeed, quite nice. Although the silver markings of the stock SKX are beautiful as well.


----------



## amazonis (Mar 5, 2015)

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> There's a lot ceramic bezel on eBay too, that's the one I've been oogling for a while, just need to buy an skx first!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


They have short video on facebook/instagram. Very fantastic. I look forward to

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 SM-P350 發送


----------



## eep02b (Oct 28, 2014)

mms said:


> View attachment 10842762
> View attachment 10842786
> View attachment 10842706


What strap is this? Thinking about picking up a rubber strap in the very near future.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## PsyenceFiction (Jun 9, 2014)

I really like SKX007 but the lume detail is too flat against the polished hands. I'm not gonna mod my way out of it. I leave it be.

the size is perfect. the bezel is perfect. the bracelet is perfect. everything is perfect but the lume detail 

can anyone recommend me 40mm seiko diver with more details?


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Tickstart said:


> Ooh, that actually looks pretty good. Would never swap mine out of course since it will destroy the authenticity and collectibility of a future classic like the SKX but indeed, quite nice. Although the silver markings of the stock SKX are beautiful as well.


Buy a whole new bezel from Yobokies and do it that way. Simple swap and no damage to the watch or stock bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

PsyenceFiction said:


> I really like SKX007 but the lume detail is too flat against the polished hands. I'm not gonna mod my way out of it. I leave it be.
> 
> the size is perfect. the bezel is perfect. the bracelet is perfect. everything is perfect but the lume detail
> 
> can anyone recommend me 40mm seiko diver with more details?


Why not send it off and have the dial relumed the way you want it? That would be unique and beautiful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

What crystal is this?

Nice!



Howa said:


>


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

ChiefJr said:


> What crystal is this?
> 
> Nice!


It's a crystal times flat sapphire with blue AR........it's gorgeous in person.


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Howa said:


> It's a crystal times flat sapphire with blue AR........it's gorgeous in person.


Tasteful combination. Very subtle and simple but really step it up.


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Truman1120 (Jan 1, 2017)

Hadn't used this black BluShark NATO on the 007 yet...looks pretty good.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

This is always a timeless watch. You can put it in any environment and it simply works. Dare I say it eclipses the Rolex Submariner for flexibility? It does for me. I no longer have my Rolex.....for that very reason.



Truman1120 said:


> Hadn't used this black BluShark NATO on the 007 yet...looks pretty good.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Some recent pics of my beloved SKX007.....




































b-)​_


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

I really miss SKX011s here. Uh, I have definitely a thing for that watch..


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Deleted
Finger trouble.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## amazonis (Mar 5, 2015)

Just learnt that they finally released skx curved end rubber strap for pre order.










我從使用 Tapatalk 的 SM-P350 發送


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Stock Z 22 looks better.


----------



## Fujoor (Nov 4, 2014)

BevoWatch said:


> _Some recent pics of my beloved SKX007.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What clasp is that? Strap code sub clasp?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

Howa said:


> It's a crystal times flat sapphire with blue AR........it's gorgeous in person.


I had one on my SKX173. Beautiful crystal but I found that the blue AR was pretty intense. It was much more visible than on any other watch with blue AR that I have. Once you caught it in the light if was blue from blue and co!


----------



## holly1272 (Nov 8, 2011)

Here my 7/1997 SKX007J, bought at Narita airport in 1998 and wearing since. Due to a bicycle accident I damaged the bezel and glass quite heavily and decided to fully mod the watch:
- 4r36 movement from a Seiko 5 with black day/date wheels
- stem and crown from ebay
- Crystal Times coin edge bezel
- DLW Vintage Black ceramic insert
- Yobokies DD sapphire
- fully polished president bracelet

Cheers


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

holly1272 said:


> Here my 7/1997 SKX007J, bought at Narita airport in 1998 and wearing since. Due to a bicycle accident I damaged the bezel and glass quite heavily and decided to fully mod the watch:
> - 4r36 movement from a Seiko 5 with black day/date wheels
> - stem and crown from ebay
> - Crystal Times coin edge bezel
> ...


Probably the best bezel mod I have seen on this watch. Looks sharp.


----------



## m84 (Oct 1, 2014)

mms said:


> View attachment 10842762
> View attachment 10842786
> View attachment 10842706


Looking good!

what bracelet is this?

Cheers,
Lou


----------



## holly1272 (Nov 8, 2011)

m84 said:


> Looking good!
> 
> what bracelet is this?
> 
> ...


Thanks Lou!
It's the original President Seiko bracelet. I think only the Japanese models came with this option, very comfy.
Cheers

Oops, sorry, answered to the wrong question. Anyway, I leave it there.....


----------



## Spartan.Ex (Jul 10, 2015)

I have recently upgraded my SKX with Super Jubilee bracelet and I also bought Morellato Mlograno synthetic strap for it.














I have also done a video review of SKX and Super Jubilee... if anyone is interested:


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Really good SKX-review:


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

Incoming mod from Duarte. Will take more photos later this week and post build info when I fit the bracelet.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

dnslater said:


> Incomming mod from Duarte. Will take more photos later when I fit the bracelet.
> View attachment 10952714


That's a really good looking bezel & insert.


----------



## agonzaRN (Oct 12, 2014)

I have never really considered Seiko, however, my friend recently bought one and I'm starting to like the looks and the price! Great looking pieces everyone!


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Same watch, different day.


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

My first "J" SKX - an SKX011J. Seems to be legit, and is in practically unworn condition ( still has the blue caseback sticker).


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Today's pick









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Love the 011 +_+


----------



## amazonis (Mar 5, 2015)

Can't wait for this.

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 SM-P350 發送


----------



## Straight Banana (Dec 22, 2012)

With new strapsco sharmesh.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Yobokies Submariner bezel and 60 minute insert. What a dramatic change for the watch!!

Have black Mercedes hands and a domed crystal on the way, and a ceramic Sub insert as well.

I cannot stress enough how much better this watch looks with this bezel - no more tall and flat look. Not that anything is wrong with the stock bezel (classic design), but it trims the watch height visually, but not in actual dimension. It gives new life to a classic watch.

Kudos, Harold. Amazing work on this bezel!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fujoor (Nov 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> Yobokies Submariner bezel and 60 minute insert. What a dramatic change for the watch!!
> 
> Have black Mercedes hands and a domed crystal on the way, and a ceramic Sub insert as well.
> 
> ...


That is one snappy looking bezel. Good mod!


----------



## Cycletroll (Jul 3, 2016)

duc said:


> Same watch, different day.
> 
> View attachment 10954282


That is one seriously cool SKX!


----------



## Cycletroll (Jul 3, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> Yobokies Submariner bezel and 60 minute insert. What a dramatic change for the watch!!
> 
> Have black Mercedes hands and a domed crystal on the way, and a ceramic Sub insert as well.
> 
> ...


Amazing how the bezel flows into the case. Makes it look much more svelte. Ugh! Now I'm going to have to buy_another_ SKX to do a Submariner homage!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Cycletroll said:


> Amazing how the bezel flows into the case. Makes it look much more svelte. Ugh! Now I'm going to have to buy_another_ SKX to do a Submariner homage!


LOL I know right? I bought this one strictly to mod with this bezel and some other parts on the way. Harold and I have been discussing this bezel for years now....so glad he finally did it.

This should be an available option from Seiko anyways....the SARB059/SARB061 have a similar bezel shape, but no teeth for 120 clicks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Michael Day said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yours was the inspiration for me obtaining Erica's strap. So hello.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Harold just informed me he is also making a Submariner style bezel for the SKX013, identical to the one on my SKX007.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

009 on navy blue Toxic NATO


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## Ignaciob (Dec 28, 2016)

I now have enough posts to share an image of my recently modded SKX009. The blue face really stands out under certain conditions through the domed sapphire.


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

^Skx399 or 173? I'd love to find a nice 399. nice watch either way!
Edit: I saw in profile it's skx173, I still like it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

It's like an skx009...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cycletronic2000 (Feb 2, 2017)

Fujoor said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! I like the blue insert, where can it be bought? tia.


----------



## Fujoor (Nov 4, 2014)

cycletronic2000 said:


> Nice! I like the blue insert, where can it be bought? tia.


Do you mean NATO strap? Everything else is unmodded. The NATO is from crown and buckle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cycletronic2000 (Feb 2, 2017)

So, the watch on the right is a 007? It has blue shading to it in the picture so I thought it may be a 009 with a blue bezel insert to replace the pepsi one. Either way, it's pretty cool looking.


----------



## Truman1120 (Jan 1, 2017)

Oscar night...


----------



## ermporshe (Feb 11, 2017)

Ignaciob said:


> I now have enough posts to share an image of my recently modded SKX009. The blue face really stands out under certain conditions through the domed sapphire.
> 
> View attachment 10985490


Beautifull Mod i am gonna order a 009 soon and this mod is in my list, the matching blues(bezel and blue face) is way better than the standard blue bezel and the not so blue face in the original.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Out on the lake.


----------



## Fujoor (Nov 4, 2014)

cycletronic2000 said:


> So, the watch on the right is a 007? It has blue shading to it in the picture so I thought it may be a 009 with a blue bezel insert to replace the pepsi one. Either way, it's pretty cool looking.


Sorry bud. Just a regular 009 getting hit by the light at the correct angle 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## argv (Feb 27, 2017)

Actually a 013:


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Faded Pepsi night 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

One of several watches I brought to play a concert this past weekend:


----------



## bibletoter (Apr 29, 2006)

My fraternal twins:


----------



## narofx (Dec 4, 2015)

Received the Strapcode Super Oyster bracelet. Good quality bracelet but the deployant clasp is a bit flimsy. But definitely better that the stock Seiko jubilee bracelet.










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnAndrew1 (Oct 4, 2016)

SKX175 on a Yuran Ammo strap.


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I love the SKX. I've had many (and still do) but I started out with a 7002-7039 transitional diver with the date only window. Never fell in love with that dial, but always have loved the 007/009 dial.....which has always given me this idea......

Thoughts? It's a mockup. I want to buy a dial to see if this is even possible.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Dec1968 said:


> I love the SKX. I've had many (and still do) but I started out with a 7002-7039 transitional diver with the date only window. Never fell in love with that dial, but always have loved the 007/009 dial.....which has always given me this idea......
> 
> Thoughts? It's a mockup. I want to buy a dial to see if this is even possible.
> 
> ...


If you find a dial let us all know. Love it.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## mousekar75 (Dec 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> I love the SKX. I've had many (and still do) but I started out with a 7002-7039 transitional diver with the date only window. Never fell in love with that dial, but always have loved the 007/009 dial.....which has always given me this idea......
> 
> Thoughts? It's a mockup. I want to buy a dial to see if this is even possible.
> 
> ...


Do a mock-up with a round date window!


----------



## ryan1524 (Feb 13, 2017)

^ Now that's an interesting idea.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Tickstart said:


> Do a mock-up with a round date window!


I started a thread a while back where someone did that.








Seiko SKX007 NO DATE dial - would you buy one?

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...eek.com/showthread.php?t=2867474&share_type=t

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mousekar75 (Dec 7, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> I started a thread a while back where someone did that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa that's wild!! I would definitely be interested in that dial!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

No I just want the hole to be round!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Has anyone taken the stock Jubilee clasp and added it to the Super Oyster bracelet? Before someone chimes in 'search....' (and I will search) I wanted to ask. The stock Jubilee attaches to the bracelet differently.....wanted to see some success stories. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Playing around with color on some pics we all know and love.....haven't seen many pics of the second hand being done this way....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mazubo (Jan 16, 2013)

Newly purchased SKX007J! I also ordered the ANVIL Bracelet from Yobokies which is a stunner! The bracelet took a long time to get here but was well worth the wait as it is a great match for the 007 !

On the hunt for a Japanese date wheel as the one on this looks to be Arabic?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

NEW WATCH: Project SKX777

• Stock SKX007K
• DLW double dome sapphire crystal 
• DLW black Mercedes hands
• DLW Submariner ceramic bezel insert
• Yobokies new Submariner bezel

I am debating on using the stock second hand....but I'm still unsure of that. Maybe I will tip the end of it orange or white to add some dimension to it. The white end of the stock second hand is what makes me think of doing that. Also, I love the subtle color on the SKX dial, but this will have some serious depth with the SRP777 dial. So I can forego that. Plus this gives me a stock SKX dial to modify and remove the day portion of the opening and see if I can achieve the 'date only' window I posted previously. Can't hurt to have one to prototype that with.

Sending it off next week. Can't wait for the finished product. Stay tuned!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

My SKX stable (minus my Project SKX777 watch)









Project SKX777

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...eek.com/showthread.php?t=4101962&share_type=t

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

SKX007J and SKX011J


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ermporshe (Feb 11, 2017)

Sprint Veloce said:


>


Interesting Mod the color of the bezel similar to the seiko monster. Really nice combo


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

My SKXA53


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Bear&Watch


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Here's mine


----------



## AVC0002 (Apr 4, 2014)

I know these are neither a SKX007 nor an 009. they capture the spirit of them. haha


----------



## pdxwatchguy (Jul 30, 2016)

My SKX007 on a Strapcode Super Oyster. The watch that started it all for me.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

pdxwatchguy said:


> My SKX007 on a Strapcode Super Oyster. The watch that started it all for me.
> View attachment 11088114


Classic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Some of you may have seen my new concept in in the process of building. I had a great idea today.

Red white and blue second hand. I was waffling between the SKX stock second hand and the Mercedes second hand.

I think I settled on this.

My hour and minute hands are black and I'm using the black with white lettering ceramic insert - but this is what I think I'm going to do for the second hand.

It will be called the SKX777 Patriot Edition









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dec1968 -- no 24hr hand?


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> Some of you may have seen my new concept in in the process of building. I had a great idea today.
> 
> Red white and blue second hand. I was waffling between the SKX stock second hand and the Mercedes second hand.
> 
> ...


I'm not normally a fan of the Mercedes but that's looking really good!!

I do like the 24hr bezel but have always wondered what the point is if there's no GMT hand. Is it merely decorative? The PMGMT bezel insert is the way to go IMHO. I searched high and low not so long ago but was unable to locate one except a really crappy one from Yobokies that was abysmally misaligned (the whole run was...). Now Dr Seikostain has this one which gives you a limited amount of world time compatibility.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

srexy said:


> I'm not normally a fan of the Mercedes but that's looking really good!!
> 
> I do like the 24hr bezel but have always wondered what the point is if there's no GMT hand. Is it merely decorative? The PMGMT bezel insert is the way to go IMHO. I searched high and low not so long ago but was unable to locate one except a really crappy one from Yobokies that was abysmally misaligned (the whole run was...). Now Dr Seikostain has this one which gives you a limited amount of world time compatibility.


The GMT insert works fine without a GMT hand, actually. You just turn the bezel to the appropriate hour and it tracks that time zone, which is the 'third time zone' function of any GMT watch....actually.


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

How can that work when the hour hand is working on a 12 hour rotation and not the 24 that a normal GMT complication has...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

tri-color second hand is interesting, my only qualm; wouldn't want it mistaken for French =)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> tri-color second hand is interesting, my only qualm; wouldn't want it mistaken for French =)


At least the colors aren't arranged to be Russian. 

Around :50-:10 it'd be Dutch.


----------



## Ragna (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> tri-color second hand is interesting, my only qualm; wouldn't want it mistaken for French =)


My son said the same thing.....so perhaps on an SKX009 with a red/blue ceramic GMT insert.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

srexy said:


> How can that work when the hour hand is working on a 12 hour rotation and not the 24 that a normal GMT complication has...


Well crap I need more coffee lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Here's my 7002 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Skx009 just back from a service









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0range (May 21, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> Has anyone taken the stock Jubilee clasp and added it to the Super Oyster bracelet? Before someone chimes in 'search....' (and I will search) I wanted to ask. The stock Jubilee attaches to the bracelet differently.....wanted to see some success stories. Thanks in advance.


I have both, but never thought to combine them, mainly because I like the SO clasp better. Would the purpose be to have a signed clasp?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

0range said:


> I have both, but never thought to combine them, mainly because I like the SO clasp better. Would the purpose be to have a signed clasp?


Correct. Stock clasp on the superior bracelet. Is it possible?

David - @alienswanted (Instagram)


----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> Correct. Stock clasp on the superior bracelet. Is it possible?
> 
> David - @alienswanted (Instagram)


AFAIK, the stock jubilee clasp won't fit

but the stock Monster (and Sumo?) will, on a 22/18mm SC bracelet
it comes with the fold-in extension (useless for me), and is very nicely built

mine with super president










for 22/20 probably the stock Turtle clasp will do the job, but it's only my speculation, can't confirm that


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

The strange and elusive Cat fish...Wanted to take a look at the famous and classic Seiko skx007 watch the desk diver was wearing...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

messyGarage said:


> AFAIK, the stock jubilee clasp won't fit
> 
> but the stock Monster (and Sumo?) will, on a 22/18mm SC bracelet
> it comes with the fold-in extension (useless for me), and is very nicely built
> ...


I don't want that extension - makes the bracelet fit weird.

David - @alienswanted (Instagram)


----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> I don't want that extension - makes the bracelet fit weird.
> 
> David - @alienswanted (Instagram)


I know, that extension is awkward for some

IIRC there are simple Seiko clasp that accept full links, unfortunately cannot remember where I found it
so take this statement as a pure speculation from a noob

Oh, and nice stable of SKXes Dec!


----------



## 0range (May 21, 2015)

Here are some pics of the Marine Master clasp on a Super Oyster: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/new-strapcode-super-oyster-marine-master-clasp-skx007-1756314.html

Now that I think about it, my SO bracelet wouldn't pair with the stock clasp anyway, since it's a 22/20 taper.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks! Wait for my two mods to come back to me......and possibly a third....haven't decided yet what I want to do with the faded pepsi model I got recently.....kinda digging the faded and worn look. Seem to be putting that one on a lot lately.



messyGarage said:


> I know, that extension is awkward for some
> 
> IIRC there are simple Seiko clasp that accept full links, unfortunately cannot remember where I found it
> so take this statement as a pure speculation from a noob
> ...


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

Jeffie007 said:


> The strange and elusive Cat fish...Wanted to take a look at the famous and classic Seiko skx007 watch the desk diver was wearing...
> 
> View attachment 11132410


Nosey cat, as they all are. Nice!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Sneak peek into Project SKX777









David - @alienswanted (Instagram)


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

I like it!



Dec1968 said:


> Sneak peek into Project SKX777
> 
> David - @alienswanted (Instagram)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

[IMG="http://i35.servimg.com/u/f35/19/37/15/17/seiko_14.jpg"]http://i35.servimg.com/u/f35/19/37/15/17/seiko_14.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Sorry, this is a 6309


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

Pepsi is an SKX175 and the other started life as an Skx171 so close enough?


----------



## Richieboone (Mar 12, 2017)

Love these watches!


----------



## Richieboone (Mar 12, 2017)

How many posts do you need to have before posting photos?
I figured it out.


----------



## Richieboone (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Richieboone said:


>


Damn fine pics!!

David - @alienswanted (Instagram)


----------



## Lochness (May 9, 2016)

dnslater said:


> Pepsi is an SKX175 and the other started life as an Skx171 so close enough?


What's the bezel on the 171?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Lochness said:


> What's the bezel on the 171?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Baby Tuna conversion from Yobokies

David - @alienswanted (Instagram)


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

rameezhanslo said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


~~~I'll see your 7002,
]









and raise you one=

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
Rules are for the guidance of wise men and the obedience of fools 
Sir Douglas Bader


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

the near-stock on the watchgecko tropic


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Project SKX777 is now complete

Project SKX777

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...eek.com/showthread.php?t=4101962&share_type=t









David - @alienswanted (Instagram)


----------



## RBL (Oct 10, 2013)

Just picked up this week!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## briandb (Jun 17, 2015)

Wearing one at the birth of my son this past week! SKX with bezel mod and strap code super oyster.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amazonis (Mar 5, 2015)

My choice this week

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 SM-P350 發送


----------



## ermporshe (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Has anyone thought of putting this bezel on the SKX model and changing the inser to a Submariner style insert? I know they don't click, but still, what an idea....

AUTHENTIC SEIKO BEZEL 86016299 for 6R15-01K0 SARB059 Automatic Divers | eBay


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Four of my six SKX watches. Two are being modded - one SKX007J with orange plongeur hands and the other with a Sumo dial and hands yet decided.























David - @alienswanted (Instagram)


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## dleesys (Feb 14, 2017)

This is my primary work watch. Got the domestic "J" version because I found it at a good price.

I work in a restaurant so it takes a beating against scalding heat and almost every kind of sharp and stainless steel objects one can imagine. Love this thing!

Ordered a sapphire glass for this, should be arriving soon.


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Time for a meeting...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

David - @alienswanted (Instagram)


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

On Martú leather this time.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## MorseCode.._.._.. (Jul 29, 2015)

Simple crystal, bezel insert & chapter ring from DAGAZ really makes a difference...


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

ermporshe said:


> View attachment 11241962


This has put me on the edge of ordering what would be my 4th SKX007. Having already sold or given away the other three.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

MorseCode.._.._.. said:


> Simple crystal, bezel insert & chapter ring from DAGAZ really makes a difference...
> 
> View attachment 11272170
> View attachment 11272178


I really like that configuration.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

andygog said:


> This has put me on the edge of ordering what would be my 4th SKX007. Having already sold or given away the other three.


I hear ya. I have four.....and two 009's.....

David - @alienswanted (Instagram)


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Wearing this today.










Yeesh, that turned out to be a terrible picture. Oh well. :-d

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Just got my SKX007J back - hour/minute hand swap only. So clean! Thanks Kevin!! (120).









David - @alienswanted (Instagram)


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko SKX007K1 on a Morellato 'Volley' band.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_
















b-)​_


----------



## Mr Bridger (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi everyone, new here. Been looking through this thread for weeks now.....I've got to get myself a skx007. 
From what I've seen I've decided to go for ceramic insert and double dome crystal from DLW and a coin edge bezel from crystaltimes. I pondered over changing the hands but decided on keeping stock hands and also thinking about a Kanji date wheel if I can source one but again not decided on that yet.
Was going to get the skx007 from Creation Watches, is this ok to England or can anyone recommend another supplier. 
Some absolute cracking watches on here, can't wait to join the club. Now to start getting things together.......and ask the wife for some money


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Mr Bridger said:


> Hi everyone, new here. Been looking through this thread for weeks now.....I've got to get myself a skx007.
> From what I've seen I've decided to go for ceramic insert and double dome crystal from DLW and a coin edge bezel from crystaltimes. I pondered over changing the hands but decided on keeping stock hands and also thinking about a Kanji date wheel if I can source one but again not decided on that yet.
> Was going to get the skx007j (I like the 21 jewels on the dial) from Creation Watches, is this ok to England or can anyone recommend another supplier.
> Some absolute cracking watches on here, can't wait to join the club. Now to start getting things together.......and ask the wife for some money


I concur. Many awesome watches and options available. I've been inspired a lot. 









David - @alienswanted (Instagram)


----------



## Mr Bridger (Mar 21, 2017)

Dec1968 said:


> I concur. Many awesome watches and options available. I've been inspired a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A beauty,great work.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Mr Bridger said:


> Hi everyone, new here. Been looking through this thread for weeks now.....I've got to get myself a skx007.
> From what I've seen I've decided to go for ceramic insert and double dome crystal from DLW and a coin edge bezel from crystaltimes. I pondered over changing the hands but decided on keeping stock hands and also thinking about a Kanji date wheel if I can source one but again not decided on that yet.
> Was going to get the skx007 from Creation Watches, is this ok to England or can anyone recommend another supplier.
> Some absolute cracking watches on here, can't wait to join the club. Now to start getting things together.......and ask the wife for some money


Creation Watches sell world wide. Have purchased several watches from them with no problems.


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

spdu4ia said:


>


Nice mod. Mine says hi.









David - @alienswanted (Instagram)


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## MAZATO (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

New bezel insert for my 007 installed today.


----------



## suspended_disbelief (Mar 26, 2017)

Very Clean!


----------



## suspended_disbelief (Mar 26, 2017)

Mr Bridger said:


> Hi everyone, new here. Been looking through this thread for weeks now.....I've got to get myself a skx007.
> From what I've seen I've decided to go for ceramic insert and double dome crystal from DLW and a coin edge bezel from crystaltimes. I pondered over changing the hands but decided on keeping stock hands and also thinking about a Kanji date wheel if I can source one but again not decided on that yet.
> Was going to get the skx007 from Creation Watches, is this ok to England or can anyone recommend another supplier.
> Some absolute cracking watches on here, can't wait to join the club. Now to start getting things together.......and ask the wife for some money


Can't recommend Creation Watches enough! They are affordable, shipping is quick, and have received excellent customer service from them.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

NEW WATCH ONLY INSTAGRAM PAGE - Dec1968watches


----------



## Mr Bridger (Mar 21, 2017)

Is it just me, does the coin edge bezel give the watch a more retro/vintage look...or is it supposed to?


----------



## Andrew-77 (Apr 28, 2016)

MAZATO said:


> View attachment 11302826


Sweet. Mine be like...









It has fluff trapped in the shiny, shiny chapter ring.


----------



## INKRO (Aug 3, 2014)

Hey, so a few days ago I received a new SKX007 courtesy of a Japanese ebay seller and a coupon that was making rounds on that site, and to my surprise I found that the watch just wouldn't keep a power reserve. It would wind and the hand would move for a few seconds at a time if I shook it around for a good 30 seconds or so, but it was totally out of proportion to what I normally experience with automatics, even Seiko ones like the 7S26C derived SARB065 that I also have. 

After a good half an hour or so of just random on and off shaking that would yield less than a minute of runtime each time I did it, something happened and it started running like a normal auto more or less...although I did notice notice that it was running really quickly which a few light whacks with the the palm of my hand in response seems to have fixed, at least from what I can tell from monitoring the situation anyway. Is this something anyone has encountered, or should I just be focusing on really breaking it in instead of thinking about a return?

Answer will be rewarded with SKX wrist shots I guess.


----------



## marcopolo05 (Jun 15, 2015)

New family member !

Finally pulled the trigger after 2 years...








Envoyé de mon LG-H815 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbouza3 (Jun 26, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mousekar75 (Dec 7, 2015)

INKRO said:


> Hey, so a few days ago I received a new SKX007 courtesy of a Japanese ebay seller and a coupon that was making rounds on that site, and to my surprise I found that the watch just wouldn't keep a power reserve. It would wind and the hand would move for a few seconds at a time if I shook it around for a good 30 seconds or so, but it was totally out of proportion to what I normally experience with automatics, even Seiko ones like the 7S26C derived SARB065 that I also have.
> 
> After a good half an hour or so of just random on and off shaking that would yield less than a minute of runtime each time I did it, something happened and it started running like a normal auto more or less...although I did notice notice that it was running really quickly which a few light whacks with the the palm of my hand in response seems to have fixed, at least from what I can tell from monitoring the situation anyway. Is this something anyone has encountered, or should I just be focusing on really breaking it in instead of thinking about a return?
> 
> Answer will be rewarded with SKX wrist shots I guess.


Hey, sounds like you have a real problem on your hands (no pun intended). The only real problem I've experienced with my skx was that it stopped while I was wearing it, and I have no idea why. Having the tools, I decided to open it. I got as far as beginning to turn the case back when it started again. Not wanting to take it all the way off if I didn't have to, I tightened it right back up and haven't had any issues since. Very weird and quirky and gives me pause with the watch all the time.
That said, what you have sounds to go beyond quirkiness and into actual mechanical failure of some sort. But the "power" area of a mechanical watch is fairly straightforward in my view. So if the watch is not holding power it could be any of the following:
Mainspring is broken. Nothing their to hold the power you're creating with your motion

Click or click spring malfunction: in order for the mainspring to not just unwind the second you wind it, a "click" or cog goes into the gear to keep it from moving backwards. Making it wind one way. That click is held in place by a spring.

The winding rotor mechanism failure: could be an issue with the winding rotor mechanism which should wind the mainspring in both directions. If there is a problem their, you may not be adequately winding the mainspring with the motion you're giving it.

An expert may have more ideas as well, but these are the ones that come to my mind immediately. Either way, the watch will not fix itself, so it's either a repair, or warranty send it back.

Hope that helps!


----------



## nexty9 (Jun 28, 2012)

marcopolo05 said:


> New family member !
> 
> Finally pulled the trigger after 2 years...
> View attachment 11376010
> ...


May i ask what kind of strap it is ?
It looks great !!!


----------



## marcopolo05 (Jun 15, 2015)

nexty9 said:


> May i ask what kind of strap it is ?
> It looks great !!!


You may but I won't be able ton help. The strap came with a Nautica watch I bought several years back.

Honestly the strap looks great but the quality is far from good.

Thanks for the compliment !


----------



## nexty9 (Jun 28, 2012)

Find the black stitching on orange color great !


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Just a recap of why the SKX007 is still by far the most versatile watch in my collection. Mind that the only modification I've done is to simply replace the strap.
Easiest mod and I'm good to go...

*Jubilee bracelet*








*
Endmill bracelet*









*Black NATO*









*Leather NATO*









*Original rubber strap*









*Sailcloth strap*









*Tan leather with white stitching*









*One piece leather strap*









*Homemade one piece leather strap*









*Canvas leather combo strap*








It's like one watch to rule them all or something.;-)
I'm sure y'all can relate.
b-)​_


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I've been debating on doing this. Insert just arrived so I set it on top of the watch to see how it looks.

I want to use brushed Mercedes hands, the black Sumo dial I have, and this insert. Debating on this....or just might leave the stock blue dial on it. Of maybe a dial with minute marks and a brushed chapter ring....

Thoughts everyone?

I know its sacrilege to have a GMT insert on a non-GMT watch.









Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dec1968, it looks nice aesthetically, but you'll never have a good answer when someone asks you about it.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Dec1968, it looks nice aesthetically, but you'll never have a good answer when someone asks you about it.


I was just asking. I love it and will do it. No one has ever asked me about that type of stuff before.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## WreckDiver1321 (Sep 2, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> I was just asking. I love it and will do it. No one has ever asked me about that type of stuff before.
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


As I said on Instagram, I think it's a beauty. There's nothing wrong with a GMT bezel on a non-GMT watch. There's a few watches that do that, and I've seen a few mods with the 24 hour bezel on the SKX. It's very handy for keeping track of two time zones when you're traveling. And mostly, it looks COOL! I say, do it.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

WreckDiver1321 said:


> It's very handy for keeping track of two time zones when you're traveling.


Except that it doesn't work -- it won't show the correct time in another time zone if there isn't a 24-hour hand to do the pointing.


----------



## krizko (Dec 30, 2009)

Just a simple mod


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

LOVE the engraved insert.



krizko said:


> Just a simple mod


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Except that it doesn't work -- it won't show the correct time in another time zone if there isn't a 24-hour hand to do the pointing.


This. The bezel also needs to be in 12 hour format. Looks killer tho.


----------



## WreckDiver1321 (Sep 2, 2016)

BarracksSi said:


> Except that it doesn't work -- it won't show the correct time in another time zone if there isn't a 24-hour hand to do the pointing.





Palmettoman said:


> This. The bezel also needs to be in 12 hour format. Looks killer tho.


Ah, right! I got the 24 hour insert confused with the 12 hour insert. I've seen plenty of mods with a 12 hour insert is what I meant. Whoops.

Maybe just take the 24 hour time you're given with the bezel and divide by 2? b-)


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)

My SKX007 on a SRP777 strap:


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Only this insert fitts my 007J


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Only this insert fits my 007J


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

Takes a lickin and keeps on tickin


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## Johnegil (Feb 19, 2014)

I have a skx009 incoming. Question is to leave it as is or attempt a mod. Have looked around and have a weak spot for a silver dial Soxa mod...


----------



## Johnegil (Feb 19, 2014)

@ Dec1968,
What's the make and color of the nato strap on the 009?

Thanks,
John



Dec1968 said:


> Four of my six SKX watches. Two are being modded - one SKX007J with orange plongeur hands and the other with a Sumo dial and hands yet decided.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Johnegil said:


> @ Dec1968,
> What's the make and color of the nato strap on the 009?
> 
> Thanks,
> John


John, I'm going to have to look. It's not on the watch now and I have almost 30 various NATO straps. I I remember correctly, it's made by Cincy Strap Works and is the navy one. When I get home I'll take a peek and see if I was right and edit this post.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

With my favourite in ears, can you guess what they are? Also a watch gecko navy rubber z22 style is possibly on the way!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## hiroanz (Aug 31, 2016)

Tired of the flat crystal, very happy with the look of the Superdome Conversion from Dagaz..


----------



## NorCalCruzin (May 24, 2016)




----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

This skx is pronounced ess-key-west(mkII reference). No turtles were harmed, I just bought the parts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Bridger (Mar 21, 2017)

hiroanz said:


> Tired of the flat crystal, very happy with the look of the Superdome Conversion from Dagaz..


Very nice. Where did you get the coin edge bezel from?


----------



## hiroanz (Aug 31, 2016)

Mr Bridger said:


> Very nice. Where did you get the coin edge bezel from?


Got it from Crystaltimes. It has 120 clicks like the original. Looks good and works great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Bridger (Mar 21, 2017)

hiroanz said:


> Got it from Crystaltimes. It has 120 clicks like the original. Looks good and works great!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers hiroanz, that's where I was planning on getting mine, will definitely go that way now.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

On a B&R composite strap headed to the Caps v. Leafs. Let's go Caps!


----------



## Nosalt (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## jerouy (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Mr Bridger (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi all, does anyone know where I could source a skx171 dial from please?
Thank you.


----------



## kshahin (Nov 28, 2015)

I walked into the Seiko boutique at the mall on a sudden impulse. They had an SKX 007 J model with Arabic day wheel.

I've read a lot about it of course. Never saw it in the flesh before. Didn't think I would need another dive watch as I already have a Blumo and a Padi Turtle. Tried it on. Bought it on the spot.

I might never take it off.

I think I have the bug.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Few pics I took on my trip to the Caribbean


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

duble post:-x


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## maninblue (Mar 25, 2017)

DLW ceramic bezel insert and domed crystal. The transition from insert to crystal is nearly minimal.


----------



## kshahin (Nov 28, 2015)

kshahin said:


> I walked into the Seiko boutique at the mall on a sudden impulse. They had an SKX 007 J model with Arabic day wheel.
> 
> I've read a lot about it of course. Never saw it in the flesh before. Didn't think I would need another dive watch as I already have a Blumo and a Padi Turtle. Tried it on. Bought it on the spot.
> 
> ...


By the way, the price I got for this from the Seiko boutique here was 885 Dirhams which is about USD 241.

This is a J1 model, and on Shopping in Japan I see this listed at USD 364 today. I haven't checked any other places but if anyone visits Dubai then there are possibly some bargains to be found here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sun_devil (Nov 17, 2013)

Seiko "CMT" on a hike in Iceland

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Crafter Blue just in. Can't believe it was designed to NOT take the fat spring bars. Luckily I had some slim fatties. Fit isn't quite as good as the one for the Sumo imo, but works fine.


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Love the Prisma app.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Bridger (Mar 21, 2017)

ChiefJr said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Very nice Chief. Bezel and insert from where mate?


----------



## marcopolo05 (Jun 15, 2015)

Cleaning the terrace? No problem.


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Thank you!

The bezel is a coin edge with clicks from Yobokies. The insert is the planet ocean style that I had. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

On Admiralty Gray Alphashark


----------



## kellyglanzer (Jan 19, 2014)

Mine. 









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## br1ce (Jul 14, 2016)

Pepsi with matching nato and hook bracelet


----------



## JoeOBrien (Aug 2, 2013)

4R36, Crystaltimes domed sapphire, Tuna-style bezel and 7548 insert from Yobokies, Strapcode Angus.


----------



## briandb (Jun 17, 2015)

maninblue said:


> View attachment 11523826
> 
> 
> DLW ceramic bezel insert and domed crystal. The transition from insert to crystal is nearly minimal.


Can you post a pic showing the profile?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## briandb (Jun 17, 2015)

hiroanz said:


> Tired of the flat crystal, very happy with the look of the Superdome Conversion from Dagaz..


Looks like you have a different bezel too. I have the Murphy coins edge. How do I know if a modded bezel will sit nicely with a super dome conversion? Yours looks like it fits well. Did that bezel come with the conversion kit or just the insert?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

The bezel isn't included in the conversion kit. Only the crystal and insert with gaskets.



briandb said:


> Looks like you have a different bezel too. I have the Murphy coins edge. How do I know if a modded bezel will sit nicely with a super dome conversion? Yours looks like it fits well. Did that bezel come with the conversion kit or just the insert?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hiroanz (Aug 31, 2016)

briandb said:


> Looks like you have a different bezel too. I have the Murphy coins edge. How do I know if a modded bezel will sit nicely with a super dome conversion? Yours looks like it fits well. Did that bezel come with the conversion kit or just the insert?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had this Chrystaltime coin edge bezel with the original insert and it fits fine, so i just assumed that the dimension are the same and it'll work with the Superdome conversion kit, which it does.


----------



## nexty9 (Jun 28, 2012)

JoeOBrien said:


> 4R36, Crystaltimes domed sapphire, Tuna-style bezel and 7548 insert from Yobokies, Strapcode Angus.


May I ask where do you get this bezel ?
I don't see it on yobokies or others...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Project SKX777 on NATO









Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Mr Bridger (Mar 21, 2017)

JoeOBrien said:


> 4R36, Crystaltimes domed sapphire, Tuna-style bezel and 7548 insert from Yobokies, Strapcode Angus.


Which crystalTimes sapphire is this? CT011, CT037, CT043 ? Cheers.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

kellyglanzer said:


> Mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it!
Which crystal is that?

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nosalt (Mar 26, 2017)

Taking a dip in Lake Michigan


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

BREAKING NEWS! For you 007/009 fans i can confirm theres a new limited edition pepsi SKX model coming out called the SKXA65K with a cyclops on the dial and what looks like a set of sumo hands. Seeings there hasnt been any skx models in a while im tipping its going to be a sell out but some might not like the cyclops.
The Pepsi red and blue on the bezel insert is 30/30 like a rolex, instead of the usual 40/20 or 15/45 that seiko uses.
Sorry im not great at linking, pics in the 'new and upcoming seiko watches' thread.
cheers


----------



## Mr Bridger (Mar 21, 2017)

Cobia said:


> BREAKING NEWS! For you 007/009 fans i can confirm theres a new limited edition pepsi SKX model coming out called the SKXA65K with a cyclops on the dial and what looks like a set of sumo hands. Seeings there hasnt been any skx models in a while im tipping its going to be a sell out but some might not like the cyclops.
> The Pepsi red and blue on the bezel insert is 30/30 like a rolex, instead of the usual 40/20 or 15/45 that seiko uses.
> Sorry im not great at linking, pics in the 'new and upcoming seiko watches' thread.
> cheers


....is this it?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Cobia said:


> BREAKING NEWS! For you 007/009 fans i can confirm theres a new limited edition pepsi SKX model coming out called the SKXA65K with a cyclops on the dial and what looks like a set of sumo hands. Seeings there hasnt been any skx models in a while im tipping its going to be a sell out but some might not like the cyclops.
> The Pepsi red and blue on the bezel insert is 30/30 like a rolex, instead of the usual 40/20 or 15/45 that seiko uses.
> Sorry im not great at linking, pics in the 'new and upcoming seiko watches' thread.
> cheers


Eh....


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Mr Bridger said:


> ....is this it?
> View attachment 11602898


Thats the one, thanks mate.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

BarracksSi said:


> Eh....


In case this isn't clear, let me be technical about the cyclops: YUCK!


----------



## kellyglanzer (Jan 19, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> Love it!
> Which crystal is that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


Saffier glas SKX00x | Monsterwatches


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

New domed sapphire installed. Chapter ring needs some attention...o|


----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

Strapcode Endmill bracelet. 
7 1/2" wrist.


----------



## briandb (Jun 17, 2015)

Shockwave said:


> Probably the best bezel mod I have seen on this watch. Looks sharp.


Is this a bezel and insert all in one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

dnslater said:


>


Very nice, may I ask what bezel, insert and crystal you went with?

Killer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdogg (May 6, 2015)

What straps are those? Both look great for that watch.


kellyglanzer said:


> Mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Bridger (Mar 21, 2017)

Received my skx007 today....wow what a cracking watch, far better on my wrist than in pictures.
Already got myself a skx171 dial, snzf17 hands and a handmade Italian leather strap from https://www.watchgecko.com/classic-handmade-italian-leather-strap.php on sale £16 on their Ebay at the moment if anyone is interested Geckota® Genuine Handmade Italian Leather Watch Strap 18 20 22 24mm - SALE PRICE | eBay 
Going to order a DD crystal and coin edge bezel from crystaltimes then I'm good to go. Can't wait to get it finished now.


----------



## chronologisch (Mar 23, 2017)

Today, Black Bullet! b-)


----------



## OliverHaslam (Feb 13, 2017)

Mr Bridger said:


> Received my skx007 today....wow what a cracking watch, far better on my wrist than in pictures.
> Already got myself a skx171 dial, snzf17 hands and a handmade Italian leather strap from https://www.watchgecko.com/classic-handmade-italian-leather-strap.php on sale £16 on their Ebay at the moment if anyone is interested Geckota® Genuine Handmade Italian Leather Watch Strap 18 20 22 24mm - SALE PRICE | eBay
> Going to order a DD crystal and coin edge bezel from crystaltimes then I'm good to go. Can't wait to get it finished now.


I think I'm going to have to order a couple of those, thanks for the link. Their ZULUDIVER NATOs seem cheaper than Amazon/the WatchGecko site too.


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

marcopolo05 said:


> Cleaning the terrace? No problem.


Arg Jupiler, now I'm thirsty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fpwind (Apr 19, 2010)

Instagram @fpwind


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

fpwind said:


> Instagram @fpwind


Love this

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Sacsha007 (Apr 12, 2017)

fpwind said:


> Instagram @fpwind


Beauty

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

On Toxic NATO 









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## sunilhari (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## samnk (May 13, 2016)

Bubble dome too dramatic?

Two Seiko SKX009Js:


----------



## samnk (May 13, 2016)

Is that a natural pepsi fade or did you apply something?

Either way...thumbs up! Looking sharp!


----------



## nexty9 (Jun 28, 2012)

New Skx mod :


----------



## mdogg (May 6, 2015)

Love the ghosting effect on this one! I'm not usually a pepsi guy, but this one does it for me. 


picklepossy said:


>


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

mdogg said:


> Love the ghosting effect on this one! I'm not usually a pepsi guy, but this one does it for me.


Thanks buddy. In the flesh it really is beautiful. Here's another.










Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## mdogg (May 6, 2015)

Very nice. Love the vintage/modern look (if you consider the SKX to be "modern"). Any tips? buffing it down to allow the metal through? Bleach/chemical? 


picklepossy said:


> Thanks buddy. In the flesh it really is beautiful. Here's another.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## numbernine (Aug 6, 2016)

I'm interested in doing some mods to an SKX007, but don't have the skills myself. Do you guys do your own mods and if not, who do you recommend? Primarily I'm looking to do a movement swap for hacking/handwinding which Yobokies and the others I've reached out to don't seem to touch. I also tried reaching out to Artifice but haven't gotten a single response in weeks neither via email nor FB. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

numbernine said:


> I'm interested in doing some mods to an SKX007, but don't have the skills myself. Do you guys do your own mods and if not, who do you recommend? Primarily I'm looking to do a movement swap for hacking/handwinding which Yobokies and the others I've reached out to don't seem to touch. I also tried reaching out to Artifice but haven't gotten a single response in weeks neither via email nor FB.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Duarte from North East watch works is the best. Fast service!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Duarte is really good and fast, but I am not sure he does movement work though since it requires adding a different crown and all.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I added a Pepsi bezel to my modified 007. It's on a B&R composite strap.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## numbernine (Aug 6, 2016)

Roadking1102 said:


> Duarte from North East watch works is the best. Fast service!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right on, thanks! I'll give them a shout and see where it goes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Agent 009


----------



## jhs1210 (Apr 29, 2013)

Seiko SKX tastefully modified!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

My 009 but far from it now


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

This one started out as a SKX007, but installed a SKX171 dial, 4R movement, signed crown (S), Black day/date, MarineMaster hands (OEM), Murphy bezel, double domed sapphire and Miltat Hexad Oyster bracelet. Still in doubt if I'm going to install a DLW Ceramic Black Sub bezel though...

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## chuynh1109 (Apr 6, 2017)

I need to know what bezel this is and where to get it! AMAZING.



nexty9 said:


> New Skx mod :


----------



## nexty9 (Jun 28, 2012)

chuynh1109 said:


> I need to know what bezel this is and where to get it! AMAZING.


Bezel insert came from DLW (ceramic substealth)
Hands from Dagaz
Dial from dragonshrould (MOP dial)
4R36 from DLW with sarb059 crown
Original black chapter ring and skx case !


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Brekel said:


> https://uploads.tapatalk
> 
> I'd leave it as is. The ceramic bezel is too reflective. IMO


----------



## quick_silver (Dec 31, 2013)

Can anyone help me identify the bezel pictured here?
thanks!


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

quick_silver said:


> Can anyone help me identify the bezel pictured here?
> thanks!
> View attachment 11701162


I think that's the Planet Ocean Bezel insert. A forum member here sells them as a lumed ceramic insert.

Update :: found the link (and a photo of his PO bezel).

https://www.watchuseek.com/f425/fs-...ko-skx-srp-turtle-models-l-c-b-i-4281410.html


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

Lumed Ceramic Insert always brightens my day


----------



## mdogg (May 6, 2015)

gregoryb said:


> I think that's the Planet Ocean Bezel insert. A forum member here sells them as a lumed ceramic insert.
> 
> Update :: found the link (and a photo of his PO bezel).
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f425/fs-...ko-skx-srp-turtle-models-l-c-b-i-4281410.html


The picture was of a PO-style insert, but not the lumed/ceramic one. Notice the 12:00 lume pip. I'm not sure which that is though - most seem to have the inner silver ring as well, but the one pictured doesn't.


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

mdogg said:


> The picture was of a PO-style insert, but not the lumed/ceramic one. Notice the 12:00 lume pip. I'm not sure which that is though - most seem to have the inner silver ring as well, but the one pictured doesn't.


Ah you're correct - the lume pip is a nice touch


----------



## LA5W (Mar 18, 2017)

Rocking my Black Bay homage today, not much of an SKX left 😅


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

On the stock bracelet for the first time.









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## br1ce (Jul 14, 2016)

Same old skx009 next to my new SUN045P1


----------



## Tagman1000 (Feb 4, 2012)

stock daily wear









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## quick_silver (Dec 31, 2013)

mdogg said:


> The picture was of a PO-style insert, but not the lumed/ceramic one. Notice the 12:00 lume pip. I'm not sure which that is though - most seem to have the inner silver ring as well, but the one pictured doesn't.


Thanks guys!


----------



## Mr Bridger (Mar 21, 2017)

Mine ready for modding. Got myself a skx171 dial, snzf17 hands and a handmade Italian leather strap from Watchgecko. Waiting for a DD crystal from Crystaltimes to arrive then we have lift off.


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

nexty9 said:


> Bezel insert came from DLW (ceramic substealth)
> Hands from Dagaz
> Dial from dragonshrould (MOP dial)
> 4R36 from DLW with sarb059 crown
> Original black chapter ring and skx case !


Quick question if I may; does the movement from DLW come with the right holder to fit straight into the 007? I can't seem to find a contact email to ask DLW directly. I know a lot of these after-market movements come with either a 3 o'clock crown, or the holder for the non-dive watches.

Sent from my F5121 using Tapatalk


----------



## nexty9 (Jun 28, 2012)

Man of Kent said:


> Quick question if I may; does the movement from DLW come with the right holder to fit straight into the 007? I can't seem to find a contact email to ask DLW directly. I know a lot of these after-market movements come with either a 3 o'clock crown, or the holder for the non-dive watches.
> 
> Sent from my F5121 using Tapatalk


In fact I don't know... I had no problem to insert the movement into the case so I think it's ok...
But maybe someone who did the same thing can answer ?
Regards


----------



## Grizzld (Jun 14, 2015)

Finally joined the club. This is my third mechanical watch after having owned a Bernhardt Corsair II and Orient Ray. Ordered it off of Amazon along with a Strapcode Oyster. Love the SKX, but a little disappointed with the Strapcode bracelet. I was expecting similar quality to the bracelet that came on my Bernhardt, but it's nowhere close in my opinion (still better than Seiko's OEM jubilee).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David G. (Feb 28, 2014)

Took advantage of the good weather and my nato strap collection to color coordinate today.


----------



## sternie (Jan 4, 2016)

My fav beater.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Still snowing intermittently, in May. SKX isn't bothered though.


----------



## numbernine (Aug 6, 2016)

Just received my SKX007 back from Duarte over at NEWW modded with a new Crystaltimes double domed sapphire crystal and a movement swap to a NH36 for hacking/handwinding. Couldn't be happier with his work and insanely fast turnaround time. The crystal alone enhances the watch to a totally new level.

I explored some other mods, but ultimately decided to keep everything else stock to retain the iconic design of the watch.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thatotherguy1 (May 5, 2017)

I cut my WIS teeth on Russian and Chinese mechanical watches with only a $60 Seiko 5 for variation (and a couple of Casios along the way for quartz), so the 009 I've got on order is the most expensive watch I've bought to date.
I have a feeling I'm sliding down a rabbit hole that's much deeper and more fun than I expect.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## edotkim (Jan 1, 2017)

br1ce said:


> Same old skx009 next to my new SUN045P1


I have these same two models in my collection! I think they make a great tandem?as much as I appreciate each for its own merits, somehow the one makes me appreciate the other even more. The SUN highlights the SKX's pure simplicity, while the SKX highlights the SUN's modernity. Nice to see someone else with the same combo.


----------



## Handavinci (Nov 3, 2016)

Imma leave this here, 













my SKX007. Currently awaiting Sumo hands, gonna arrive tomorrow.
The parts when complete:

- SBDC031 dial
- SBDC001 hands
- One second closer chapter ring
- DLW 5.5mm blue AR DD sapphire
- DLW black sub bezel insert
- Crystaltimes coin edge bezel


----------



## Grizzld (Jun 14, 2015)

What strap is this?



numbernine said:


>


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## numbernine (Aug 6, 2016)

Grizzld said:


> What strap is this?


Hey! It's the Swiss Vintage Canvas by Diaboliq.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

On the just-received Crafter Blue CB05 strap.


----------



## Sommlife (May 9, 2017)

Just finished my new build. Dagaz fifty five fathoms dial, midnight blue bezel insert, brushed chapter ring, double dome sapphire crystal, and Mercedes hands. Murphy coin edge bezel. Miltat Oyster bracelet finishes off the build.


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

Installed the DLW Ceramic Sub bezel today. Changed the look of the watch completely.

Life's What You Make It


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

numbernine said:


> Just received my SKX007 back from Duarte over at NEWW modded with a new Crystaltimes double domed sapphire crystal and a movement swap to a NH36 for hacking/handwinding. Couldn't be happier with his work and insanely fast turnaround time. The crystal alone enhances the watch to a totally new level.
> 
> I explored some other mods, but ultimately decided to keep everything else stock to retain the iconic design of the watch.
> 
> ...


This profile is one of the best I have seen on a domed skx. Is it the CT037 standard double dome or the CT043 "Big Bubble" double dome?


----------



## numbernine (Aug 6, 2016)

idvsego said:


> This profile is one of the best I have seen on a domed skx. Is it the CT037 standard double dome or the CT043 "Big Bubble" double dome?


Right on, it's the CT037.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

What hands are those? Original Seiko MM300?



Brekel said:


> Installed the DLW Ceramic Sub bezel today. Changed the look of the watch completely.
> 
> Life's What You Make It


----------



## OliverHaslam (Feb 13, 2017)

My SKX009 on a Strapcode Oyster after much deliberation between that and the Endmill.


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

ChiefJr said:


> What hands are those? Original Seiko MM300?


Yes, original MM300 hands.

Life's What You Make It


----------



## GnarKing (Nov 27, 2015)

My 009 mod with a sapphire dome bezel, silver chapter ring, blue bezel insert, and pilot second hand.

Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

A classic watch. Hope Seiko upgrades the movement to either 4r36 or 6r15.


----------



## jhs1210 (Apr 29, 2013)

Seiko NE15B movement (same as 6R15C in the Sumo and other Prospex models, hacks, hand/auto winds, 21.6k bph, and keeps excellent time) Seiko SARB063 dial and crown (signed), Yobokies MM300 hand set, Dagaz Superdome Kit and polished rehaut ring, Murphy Manufacturing coin-edge bezel, Will Jean Super Oyster IIa bracelet (22mm to 20mm taper with Seiko 4-hole clasp)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

All of these have various parts inbound so this is kind of a "before" pic. My current Skx "stock" from left to right...

Skx009 with super jubilee

Skx007 with uncle seiko President and yobokies 12 hour insert

Skx009 with super oyster, Murphy coin bezel, flat sapphire crystal










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## GnarKing (Nov 27, 2015)

Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## cwfmon (Aug 31, 2012)

On dimodell racing leather. I'm liking this watch on a black strap. Got a borealis black rubber enroute and am expecting it to be a great combo with skx009


----------



## DonnieCasabar (Sep 8, 2016)

i think this belongs here.

Sent from the ❤


----------



## roby_m (Oct 29, 2016)

My skx007 with the just arrived nato strap.


----------



## JC731 (Jul 20, 2015)

jhs1210 said:


> Seiko NE15B movement (same as 6R15C in the Sumo and other Prospex models, hacks, hand/auto winds, 21.6k bph, and keeps excellent time) Seiko SARB063 dial and crown (signed), Yobokies MM300 hand set, Dagaz Superdome Kit and polished rehaut ring, Murphy Manufacturing coin-edge bezel, Will Jean Super Oyster IIa bracelet (22mm to 20mm taper with Seiko 4-hole clasp)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is beautiful. Nicely done.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dleesys (Feb 14, 2017)

jhs1210 said:


> Seiko NE15B movement (same as 6R15C in the Sumo and other Prospex models, hacks, hand/auto winds, 21.6k bph, and keeps excellent time) Seiko SARB063 dial and crown (signed), Yobokies MM300 hand set, Dagaz Superdome Kit and polished rehaut ring, Murphy Manufacturing coin-edge bezel, Will Jean Super Oyster IIa bracelet (22mm to 20mm taper with Seiko 4-hole clasp)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Will Jean Super Oyster IIa looks amazing with the skx!

My permanently fixed srp637 monster bracelet on my 009 (no regrets!) and dagaz double dome


----------



## dleesys (Feb 14, 2017)

dp


----------



## Mr Bridger (Mar 21, 2017)

Done....


----------



## troyr1 (Sep 16, 2016)

DLW


----------



## GnarKing (Nov 27, 2015)

009 with domed sapphire on a red Nato Strap

Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

SKX013...


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

My skx009 with blue color insert.


----------



## JC731 (Jul 20, 2015)

Can the 173 play here? I tried to get an alignment shot. It looks straight to me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JC731 (Jul 20, 2015)

juice009 said:


> My skx009 with blue color insert.
> 
> View attachment 11875866


I like that combo too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

GnarKing said:


> View attachment 11874786
> 
> 
> 009 with domed sapphire on a red Nato Strap
> ...


LOVE this picture.....

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

blah blah blah.. not a skx.. 7002 purple dial mod.. lume sucks.. is actually waterproof however..









i would like seiko to make a new date only SKX~ish watch..


----------



## KeepTheTime (Jan 11, 2009)

We just filmed over 7 minutes of pure SKX009 #watchporn. Pepsi bezel with matching strap. Enjoy!


----------



## jward451 (Jun 2, 2014)

GnarKing said:


> View attachment 11874786
> 
> 
> 009 with domed sapphire on a red Nato Strap
> ...


I'm now convinced I need to track down a SKX009 with a domed crystal. Looks really cool....


----------



## GnarKing (Nov 27, 2015)

jward451 said:


> I'm now convinced I need to track down a SKX009 with a domed crystal. Looks really cool....


Thanks man! Its a pretty easy mod. Go for it!

Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi Everyone:

Question regarding lume: would you characterize the '007 dial's lume as more C3 (more green tint and brighter glow) or C1 (more stark white, but less bright glow)?

I am starting to think it is more C1. I would like to match the stock dial to some new hands, and am curious to hear your thoughts...

Thanks!


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

JC731 said:


> Can the 173 play here? I tried to get an alignment shot. It looks straight to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So much vintage mojo in the 173, enjoy - it's a keeper.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

dZeak said:


> Hi Everyone:
> 
> Question regarding lume: would you characterize the '007 dial's lume as more C3 (more green tint and brighter glow) or C1 (more stark white, but less bright glow)?
> 
> ...


It leans more to C3....

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

More C3. Sorry for the crappy quick pic









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jb87 (May 12, 2017)

Im looking to get some colourful rubber straps for my 007. Like a neon green / neon orange / baby blue sort of colours. Can anyone recommend good rubber straps that are available in such colours?

Many thanks


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## stein79 (Feb 22, 2014)

Just got mine today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nort2068 (Jun 14, 2015)

View attachment DSC00671.jpg


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

009 with crystal mod by Duarte today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watches.ist (Sep 5, 2012)

SKX007 with a Dr. Seikostain/OSC bezel and Gruppo Gamma canvas strap.


----------



## fpwind (Apr 19, 2010)

DLW DD sapphire, Ceramic YM insert and Yobokies Sub Bezel

Instagram @fpwind


----------



## blokk (Dec 14, 2016)

fpwind said:


> DLW DD sapphire, Ceramic YM insert and Yobokies Sub Bezel
> 
> Instagram @fpwind


Nice mod.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

v1triol said:


> View attachment 11905050


I like that coin edge bezel - very 6105-ish.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

Wrong thread


----------



## David G. (Feb 28, 2014)

Approaching 10PM:


----------



## KeepTheTime (Jan 11, 2009)

dZeak said:


> Hi Everyone:
> 
> Question regarding lume: would you characterize the '007 dial's lume as more C3 (more green tint and brighter glow) or C1 (more stark white, but less bright glow)?
> 
> ...







Not a 007 but maybe this 009 lumeshot will help...


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

009 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JC731 (Jul 20, 2015)

Roadking1102 said:


> 009 today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crazy how in the lighting it looks black/red bezel with black dial instead of blue.


----------



## numbernine (Aug 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

This is my first Seiko and I love it the lume is crazy.


----------



## MJS88 (May 23, 2017)

Got this in the mail today (replaced the rubber with NATO asap), so after some intense lurking I now get to post here.


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

watchguy74 said:


> This is my first Seiko and I love it the lume is crazy.


Welcome to the rabbit hole. Keep moving. There's no way out.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

David G. said:


> Approaching 10PM:
> View attachment 11940434


Alaska?


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

My trusty 21 year old SKX007


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

timetellinnoob said:


> Alaska?


Was just about to ask the same question ;-)


----------



## AmbuBadger (Nov 17, 2011)

I only have two Seiko SKX007s-- the first, which I posted here years ago (and have since modded a little), and the more recent one, which looks closer to stock. The first watch has a dial that came from another WUS forum member. The ceramic bezel insert and dome sapphire are from DLW, the hour & minute hands are from eBay seller WoundUpWatchWerks. Also from eBay is the chapter ring, thanks to One.Second.Closer/dr.seikostain, which I ended up using my Dremel to give a brushed look. The second watch has a matte black ceramic bezel insert and sapphire dome from DLW, and the chapter ring is stock with a coat of matte black paint. The hands are from eBay seller ajuicet.

What I want to know is which sapphire dome would match the curvature of the ceramic bezel inserts, aside from the super dome that Dagaz carries? Has anyone tried these ceramic inserts with Crystaltimes sapphires? I would like the transition from the insert to the dome to be seamless, like this watch:






If not this, then the next best thing would be a flat faced sapphire that doesn't sit below the inner edge of the insert. Can any of you guys help me out here? Big mahalo in advance!


----------



## benbarren (Sep 17, 2011)

AmbuBadge bezel insert and dome sapphire are from DLW said:


> I have my skx009 on a crystaltimes doublel dome sapphire and a coin edge bezel and fits perfectly though i had it installed by expert (who is doing same with a skx 171 & skx011)- those are using ceramic bezel inserts (the skx style from DLWwatches) and the newer submariner style bezel from yobokies
> 
> But with proper installer yes Crystaltimes will work/fit as pictured..
> 
> ...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

babola said:


> My trusty 21 year old SKX007
> 
> View attachment 11949906


You'd better buy it a beer on its birthday!!! Nice!

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## AmbuBadger (Nov 17, 2011)

benbarren said:


> I have my skx009 on a crystaltimes doublel dome sapphire and a coin edge bezel and fits perfectly though i had it installed by expert (who is doing same with a skx 171 & skx011)- those are using ceramic bezel inserts (the skx style from DLWwatches) and the newer submariner style bezel from yobokies
> 
> But with proper installer yes Crystaltimes will work/fit as pictured..
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip, I'm happy to know there's an alternative to Dagaz out there that'll fit!

EDIT-- I just checked Dagaz and they have a 50% sale on their superdome with their black sloped 60 minute bezel insert, so I'll be posting my DLW sapphires for sale here soon!


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

post images


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Boone said:


> watchguy74 said:
> 
> 
> > This is my first Seiko and I love it the lume is crazy.
> ...


Thank you I will have my eye on another already lol.


----------



## David G. (Feb 28, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> Alaska?


Sorry for the late reply, I was hiking.

Yes, this is from the Mat-Su Valley area, Alaska. This photo was taken in the park right near my house.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## GnarKing (Nov 27, 2015)

Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## Akkis (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

Memorial Day salute.


----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)

Bleached and shaved inner diameter insert 
Diver tite crystal
Fresh greased seals
Stock jubilee


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

After a local watchmaker cracked my yobokies insert and misaligned the chapter ring while installing my ar coated sapphire..I decided for a do over. I did it myself. No AR coating and dlw ceramic bezel.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Ugghh! All these pictures are making me debate getting a 007 back.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Help me understand what I think I understand.....you modified the insert...shaving it, meaning, what exactly?



schtozo said:


> *Bleached and shaved inner diameter insert *
> Diver tite crystal
> Fresh greased seals
> Stock jubilee


*Save**Save*​


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Dec1968 said:


> Help me understand what I think I understand.....you modified the insert...shaving it, meaning, what exactly?


I think to accommodate whatever crystal that is.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> I think to accommodate whatever crystal that is.


Good grief yes kite absolutely right. Thank you for pointing that out. Can't believe I missed that 

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> Help me understand what I think I understand.....you modified the insert...shaving it, meaning, what exactly?
> 
> *Save**Save*​


hello.. the crystal i used is straight edged. If you look at the 009 bezel with the insert installed from underneath, you can clearly see around 1mm of insert protruding from where the edge of the bezel itself ends. I had to shave said 1mm of insert making it flush with the bezel edge, so it can slide in place with the new crystal installed. The dome of the crystal is wide and not angled inwards.
i hope i explained well.. anything else let me know.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Just my SKX007...

















~v~​_


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

BevoWatch said:


> _Just my SKX007...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!

What strap is this?


----------



## David G. (Feb 28, 2014)

My SKX007 isn't afraid of the paint sprayer. Photo taken a few days ago. Could've taken this photo today, with all I've been doing.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Just nice to have the SKX back in the water...




































Have a nice evening everyone.
~v~_​


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Shockwave said:


> Nice!
> 
> What strap is this?


Only the best rubber strap I've ever used/experienced with my SKX, https://www.crafterblue.com/seiko-skx-strap-cb05


----------



## David G. (Feb 28, 2014)

Just some canoeing on the river today.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

....back to the egg. (the OEM rubber strap is "adequate", likely spirit it away in favor of a Crafter Blue or bracelet option)


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

Ignore the day / date. I rarely set them these days.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)




----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Just waiting to go off duty. An hour and 24 minutes left.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

Michael Day said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Love this strap, I picked up one recently here on the forum - just waiting delivery.


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

Michael Day said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Is that Marine Nationale strap? Looks good.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

gregoryb said:


> Love this strap, I picked up one recently here on the forum - just waiting delivery.


Ditto, great looking strap. 
Source?


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

PRADEEPRAAVI said:


> Is that Marine Nationale strap? Looks good.


Yep.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

@babola, your name reminded me of this excellent song: 




OnT; Just shined up my SKX. Looks fabulous, can't bear myself to wear it again, I'll just stain it all up again :c


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Michael Day said:


> Yep.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Mr. Day, you deserve a cut, considering the number of SKXers you've pointed in Erica's direction.


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

Endmill just arrived for my 009


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

babola said:


> Ditto, great looking strap.
> Source?


Mine was just from a private sale, but if you want to buy one get in touch with jackostraps on insta he regularly gets stock.

Or if you're located in EU with a large wrist PM me for a link to a really great source

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Lazy sunday with my SKX009. 😎









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

I decided on adding a Crafter Blue strap for the SKX007. I purchased one earlier today from a WUS member and look forward to removing the stock rubber strap. As for the SKX007, I am still not really loving it but I did enjoy a Sumo on a Crafter Blue and it was a great fit for that particular watch. Got in a weird mood and flipped it a few weeks ago though. Bought the SKX007 and having owned it before and enjoying it in the past but not quite yet attached to it. It brings great versatility and value no doubt, I just think things will be better once it is on the Crafter Blue. (Hopefully)


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX 009 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robzy (Jun 8, 2017)

My new to me SKX007J.










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Heljestrand said:


> I decided on adding a Crafter Blue strap for the SKX007. I purchased one earlier today from a WUS member and look forward to removing the stock rubber strap. As for the SKX007, I am still not really loving it but I did enjoy a Sumo on a Crafter Blue and it was a great fit for that particular watch. Got in a weird mood and flipped it a few weeks ago though. Bought the SKX007 and having owned it before and enjoying it in the past but not quite yet attached to it. It brings great versatility and value no doubt, I just think things will be better once it is on the Crafter Blue. (Hopefully)
> View attachment 12037194


That strap seems like a perfect fit for your 007. :-d


----------



## oshane_f (Jan 12, 2017)

Got this off Etsy guy name Joe made it and the wallet and did an amazing job, both hand made leather I had the option of choosing my colour leather and my colour stitching for both the wallet and watch band, even the wallet I had customized to my preference by adding 2 more pockets you can see pictures of colour combination choices. The band is extremely breathable flexible and comfortable. Best skx009 band in MY OPINION had to share, you can get any size I went with the obvious 22mm perfect fit for the larger skx lug pins. I have already put in my order for black and red for my dracula monster and my black and orange monster. He's extremely flexible and will pretty much make it exactly the way you want it. You can get it with or without buckle.

I'm not a sales man just extremely pleased and decided to share.

http://etsy.me/2sboTPI

[email protected]

https://www.etsy.com/shop/whipstitchwallets

https://www.facebook.com/WhipstitchWallets/

If the store is closed send him an email he will respond within minutes you can say Oshane recommend you ?


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## AGAF (Mar 17, 2014)

On my new gray Nato


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Sprint Veloce said:


>


Solid hand choice

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

AGAF said:


> On my new gray Nato
> 
> View attachment 12080402


To me grey looks better than black - excellent choice

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Trying a new strap....


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

Is it too nerdy to use this mouse pad at work?


----------



## thatotherguy1 (May 5, 2017)

On stock jubilee bracelet.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

I purchased 2 coin edge bezels, 1 from yobokies and 1 from Crystal times. Both are a loose fit and wobble up and down on my SKX009K when turned. The Yobokies one can be pulled off with my hand! Has any one else come across this problem?


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

Rob Cox said:


> I purchased 2 coin edge bezels, 1 from yobokies and 1 from Crystal times. Both are a loose fit and wobble up and down on my SKX009K when turned. The Yobokies one can be pulled off with my hand! Has any one else come across this problem?


Maybe it isn't pressed down all the way?

I have the CrystalTimes one and it is a tight fit with solid clicks


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

crashing this 007/009 thread again with the A35 back on the rubber straight vent strap ... rather than NATO... I may have NATO strap fatigue... finally been wearing watches on NATOs for 1.5~yrs nearly every day.. finding my love for them waning it seems..


----------



## sonyman99 (Sep 21, 2015)

Ok I'm starting to see the attraction. Thanks for the responses. Are the SKX007/009 considered good? Can't see either on the Seiko website so I'm guessing they are old models? Prospex SRP779K1?


Do you guys go with the stock strap or is the first thing you do change it?


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

sonyman99 said:


> Ok I'm starting to see the attraction. Thanks for the responses. Are the SKX007/009 considered good? Can't see either on the Seiko website so I'm guessing they are old models? Prospex SRP779K1?
> 
> Do you guys go with the stock strap or is the first thing you do change it?


the SKX007/009 have never been USA models they are both quite old being produced for 20+ years now..

the A35 I just posted a pic of is a USA model
Seiko USA / Collections / Seiko Core / Men / Watch Model / SKXA35
as it the SKX175
Seiko USA / Collections / Seiko Core / Men / Watch Model / SKX175
and SKX173 
Seiko USA / Collections / Seiko Core / Men / Watch Model / SKX173


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

kriiiss said:


> Maybe it isn't pressed down all the way?
> 
> I have the CrystalTimes one and it is a tight fit with solid clicks


Definitely pressed down.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Rob Cox said:


> Definitely pressed down.


well if it is indeed pressed down (have you tried popping it off and reinstalling it just to be sure?) then it is probably a dud.. I haven't seen on of these or dealt with them but if they all did that this forum would be full of people complaining about it (rightfully so) .. maybe yours is just a dud.. might be time to contact seller to try to get an exchange / refund?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Boone said:


> Is it too nerdy to use this mouse pad at work?
> View attachment 12082954


Nope and I want one. Where did you get it?

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Rob Cox said:


> Definitely pressed down.


I can see maybe one, but not two and each from different sources/vendors/manufacturers....was the gasket installed?

My ask of you is to take a few macro pictures of the watch from the side, where the crystal is flat across - with each of the coin edge bezels installed. I'm betting they're not snapped in all the way. I've done many mods and in some cases I've seen where I *thought* the bezel was installed and snapped in and it wasn't. And pulling it off my hand happened as you described it. Sometimes you think it's in - but there is a pronounced snapping sound - it's very obvious. If you didn't get that sound and feel that snap, it isn't on all the way. I'm sure you pushed hard, but I'm also sure it didn't snap in fully.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

Dec1968 said:


> Nope and I want one. Where did you get it?
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


Here you are sir. Under $5 on Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00B...ts+Imports&dpPl=1&dpID=51NWZchUb+L&ref=plSrch


----------



## Zanetti (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## Shizmosis (Feb 26, 2017)

SKX777


----------



## davelemi (Mar 28, 2016)

It's finally pool weather and I'm wearing my son's SKX on a blue NATO-


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Sporting a new strap from Crown and Buckle









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

BuyIndioOates said:


> Sporting a new strap from Crown and Buckle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa Nelly!

Breast cancer support week, or simply an urge for a bright color strap?

Either or - good on ya mate!


----------



## Jojo73 (Sep 19, 2016)

Skx 007 today on the original jubilee bracelet 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

babola said:


> Whoa Nelly!
> 
> Breast cancer support week, or simply an urge for a bright color strap?
> 
> Either or - good on ya mate!


Just waited for 90+ degrees to pull the trigger on a few summer straps. Luckily it was on sale for $8.40

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)

Tried the 007 on a Hirsch Liberty with a Seiko buckle.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Nort2068 (Jun 14, 2015)

View attachment DSC00948.jpg


View attachment DSC00946.jpg


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Shizmosis said:


> SKX777
> 
> View attachment 12097578


I know that name SKX777.....where have I seen that before? Oh yeah......

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/project-skx777-4101962.html


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX 007 on black NATO with assorted mods 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

My SKXA53 ,


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

My SKXA53 ,


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> I can see maybe one, but not two and each from different sources/vendors/manufacturers....was the gasket installed?
> 
> My ask of you is to take a few macro pictures of the watch from the side, where the crystal is flat across - with each of the coin edge bezels installed. I'm betting they're not snapped in all the way. I've done many mods and in some cases I've seen where I *thought* the bezel was installed and snapped in and it wasn't. And pulling it off my hand happened as you described it. Sometimes you think it's in - but there is a pronounced snapping sound - it's very obvious. If you didn't get that sound and feel that snap, it isn't on all the way. I'm sure you pushed hard, but I'm also sure it didn't snap in fully.
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


Pics coming soon maybe tomorrow.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Sprint Veloce said:


> My SKXA53 ,


Ahh the venerable Bullet Diver. Haven't seen one for some time now.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Rocat said:


> View attachment 12131850


Nice scene setup love the watch and tool combo


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

mooncameras said:


> Nice scene setup love the watch and tool combo


Ha-ha I didn't think about it too much. I just opened up the big tool chest in the garage and threw the watch in one of the drawers.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

*Re: SKX013*



afrothang said:


> One of my closet queens..
> View attachment 10462490


You don't get to see those every day. Nice one.


----------



## ianferris (May 29, 2017)

Hi ! I'm new here and this will be my first post 
My recently purchased Seiko SKX007J, definitely one of my best purchase and the best bang for the buck !


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

group shot


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

ianferris said:


> Hi ! I'm new here and this will be my first post
> My recently purchased Seiko SKX007J, definitely one of my best purchase and the best bang for the buck !


Welcome to the forum Ian!

That's exactly the same combo I am rocking on my 007, hard to beat it, really. |>


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

atarione said:


> group shot
> 
> View attachment 12133826


Beautiful and colorful collection A1 !

Keen to know what's going on with that strap on your Turtle, though.


----------



## Zanetti (Jun 10, 2017)

ianferris said:


> Hi ! I'm new here and this will be my first post
> My recently purchased Seiko SKX007J, definitely one of my best purchase and the best bang for the buck !


Welcome!
If this is your first Seiko, just give it few more weeks...they'll start multiplying haha


----------



## Jdawgg27 (Jun 14, 2017)

First time poster and long time lurker. Here's my new SKX! My first, but not last, mechanical watch! Currently deciding on what bracelet to get. I've narrowed it down to either a strapcode Super Oyster or the hexad oyster. On one hand the Super Oyster is a nice, classy and simple bracelet. On the other hand I really like the hexad oyster, I think it's a lil more "edgy" and I think it would complement the square indices on the skx173 nicely but I haven't seen any pics of that particular combo so I'm a lil hesitant to pull the trigger on one. Any thoughts? PS I'm already planning on getting a skx009 on an endmill bracelet


----------



## Bbeef (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## AzDesertKicks (Jun 14, 2017)

I just got one and it is a beautiful piece, I'm afraid to take it out of the box! You're going to love your SKX007 and congrats on getting one!


----------



## decadeinDC (Mar 27, 2013)

First post in years. Here's my stock SKX007J (just received) on a WJean Oyster bracelet I had from my old 007. Just ordered a whole bunch of new parts, so hopefully in a month or two it'll look quite different.


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

Here are my pics of the watch and the Crystal Times bezel. The Yobokies one is looser and can come off when putting on a jacket!


















The last one shows me lifting the bezel slightly to show the play. I have also tried both bezels on my 009 with the same results. There are new gaskets on both bezels.


Dec1968 said:


> I can see maybe one, but not two and each from different sources/vendors/manufacturers....was the gasket installed?
> 
> My ask of you is to take a few macro pictures of the watch from the side, where the crystal is flat across - with each of the coin edge bezels installed. I'm betting they're not snapped in all the way. I've done many mods and in some cases I've seen where I *thought* the bezel was installed and snapped in and it wasn't. And pulling it off my hand happened as you described it. Sometimes you think it's in - but there is a pronounced snapping sound - it's very obvious. If you didn't get that sound and feel that snap, it isn't on all the way. I'm sure you pushed hard, but I'm also sure it didn't snap in fully.
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

babola said:


> Beautiful and colorful collection A1 !
> 
> Keen to know what's going on with that strap on your Turtle, though.


well what is happening is don't change dive watch straps after a couple Moscow Mules /late at night... lol.. got mixed up and half stock rubber SRP Turtle strap and 1/2 Z22 strap...OOOPS =p


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Rob Cox said:


> Here are my pics of the watch and the Crystal Times bezel. The Yobokies one is looser and can come off when putting on a jacket!
> View attachment 12139730
> The last one shows me lifting the bezel slightly to show the play. I have also tried both bezels on my 009 with the same results. There are new gaskets on both bezels.


Rob that's pretty bad, indeed. Have you spoken to Harold afterwards? 
I'm sure he will make you good and hope this was just a one off rather than a usual occurrence with his coin-edges bezels.


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

Mine on a perlon









Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Rob Cox said:


> Here are my pics of the watch and the Crystal Times bezel. The Yobokies one is looser and can come off when putting on a jacket!
> View attachment 12139722
> View attachment 12139754
> View attachment 12139730
> The last one shows me lifting the bezel slightly to show the play. I have also tried both bezels on my 009 with the same results. There are new gaskets on both bezels.


Wow! I can honestly say I've never seen that until now. I am so sorry you're dealing with that. Definitely reach out to Harold, he will swap his out. Same with the folks at CrystalTimes.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## TotalHockey (May 26, 2017)

Pure Old school in the line-up.


----------



## sternie (Jan 4, 2016)

Beach time.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

TotalHockey said:


> Pure Old school in the line-up.
> 
> View attachment 12147690


The lighting and shadows in this picture are awesome 

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## GT1-Reach (Jun 15, 2016)

Here is my modded watch


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Today I put it on the Borealis ladder strap, after waiting 3 weeks for the springbars to arrive from Australia. I loved it on the jubilee, but I think it looks great on this one too.


----------



## big_raji (Apr 1, 2012)

GT1-Reach said:


> Here is my modded watch
> 
> View attachment 12155362


I'm liking that orange bezel insert. Where's it from? Mine might look nice with it.










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)




----------



## Zanetti (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Zanetti said:


> View attachment 12158274


That's a nice shot of a great 009 Pepsi, Zanetti!

Old school Seiko Super Oyster II, too! Awesome combo.


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

So simple but so amazing how the 009 looks on an oyster



Zanetti said:


> View attachment 12158274


----------



## Zanetti (Jun 10, 2017)

ChiefJr said:


> So simple but so amazing by how the 009 looks on an oyster





babola said:


> That's a nice shot of a great 009 Pepsi, Zanetti!
> 
> Old school Seiko Super Oyster II, too! Awesome combo.


Thanks guys!
Babola, your two SKXes above in monochrome don't look bad either  Your photo now made me start hunting for a nice SKX173 b-)


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antho (Jul 5, 2012)

my first seiko, I dont think its gonna be my last...


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

so curious.. how well have all y'alls SKX's held up... I have both a SKX009 and A35 ..but neither of them are 2yrs old yet (009 20~months A35 18~months). I ask because my A35 suffered a slight bump over the weekend.. which added a tiny bit of Wabi... and otherwise it had seemed fine for 2 days ..until yesterday when it stopped working.. blah blah blah.. eventually after some debate I opened it and found the rotor had basically come loose and fell out into my hand..

It seems /touch wood the story has a happy ending as I screw rotor back on fine.. and it has been working fine for 7~8hrs now.. got my local watch repair guy to pressure test it, so I can take it in the water without worries.. he nicely didn't charge me .. I tried to say his time was worth something..but no no charge =p

curious how long others SKX's have gone before having issues? in fairness my slightly older 009 is /has been fine ..but the A35 would probably have ended up in the average person's junk drawer after 1.5yrs of life.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

I have to admit: I never understood SKX love. Under spec'd, cheap, common. All the things about an automatic watch that you're NOT after.

Being in a weird spot in my collection/WIS-journey, I took a shot. I still think the dial is cheap looking and I'm not thrilled with the movement.

But now I get it. I understand. It sits on the wrist with a GREAT presence and shape. I can see why people cling to it like a safety blanket. I put it on the Super Oyster first thing, already not a fan of rubber or jubilees. It's solid.

Still- the plan is to mod the bejeezus out of this thing. Much more excited about it now.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fpwind (Apr 19, 2010)

Instagram @fpwind


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Sprint Veloce said:


> My SKXA53 ,


Hello my friends The glass is srathed on my Blak Bullet Is the best a stok g1ass o a b1ue AR 
.
Thanks


----------



## AGAF (Mar 17, 2014)

fpwind said:


> Instagram .fpwind


Is that Harold's (Yobokies) sub bezel? What/whose sapphire did you use? Looks great!


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Sorry I have a problem with my keyboard, the Black Bullet is full stock with President bracelet. The glass is scratched so what is the best ? Standard stock glass or blue AR Crystal ?

Thank you guys !


----------



## OptimusXian01 (Apr 3, 2016)

Skx will always be the coolest watch.


----------



## fpwind (Apr 19, 2010)

AGAF said:


> Is that Harold's (Yobokies) sub bezel? What/whose sapphire did you use? Looks great!


Yes. It's Yobokies sub bezel. I love it. The insert and DD sapphire are from DLW.

Instagram .fpwind


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

This is my 3rd SKX009. I just keep coming back to this awesome diver! I love it now more than the last 2 times I have owned one. And I know people scoff at it all the time, but the Jubilee is my favorite bracelet on it. It's so comfy and I like all the different surfaces and the way it shines in the sun. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

walrusmonger said:


> View attachment 12189626


That almost looks like a Coke SKX....the model Seiko never made but should have.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

babola said:


> That almost looks like a Coke SKX....the model Seiko never made but should have.


Agreed:


----------



## snarfbot (Sep 29, 2013)

On borealis rubber very soft


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

.









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

I do love this watch:


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Pepsi on today









Instagram . the_watchier


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

the_watchier said:


> Pepsi on today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great dial-texture shot


----------



## Jojo73 (Sep 19, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> Instagram - Dec1968watches


Love those hands on the skx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Dec1968 said:


> Instagram - Dec1968watches


This is one of those rare mods that organically fits the SKX diver dial and case, like it's made for it.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

babola said:


> This is one of those rare mods that organically fits the SKX diver dial and case, like it's made for it.


I agree. Excellent mod. Perfect matching of hands and subtlety.


----------



## GIGANTORE (Jun 13, 2017)

Acid and stone wash.


----------



## GIGANTORE (Jun 13, 2017)

Here's a few more of the acid and stoned SKX007


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

babola said:


> This is one of those rare mods that organically fits the SKX diver dial and case, like it's made for it.


Thank you. I had a previous one using the stock hour hand and sold it. This time I decided to use the aftermarket hour hand. Not sure which I prefer.









Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## naihet (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ER05 (Feb 23, 2011)

Stock skx









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Can the SKX movement be replaced by a 4R36 movement?


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Dream Killer said:


> Can the SKX movement be replaced by a 4R36 movement?


Sure it can.
The base caliber is the same.


----------



## Bertrbc16 (May 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Dream Killer said:


> Can the SKX movement be replaced by a 4R36 movement?


yeah.. but.. you need a new crown /stem.. easiest solution is a somewhat hard to swallow $40~ish for a SARB059 crown/stem which is a direct fit into the 4R36 and SKX case.. but seems to run around $40 which is about as much as the movement costs..


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Just got this baby this morning. Damn she's so
pretty:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## runSeiko (Jun 30, 2017)

I have been reading, watching, taking inspiration for a long time. This is the result....

Thank you all.

Valerio


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EcaseyFL (Jun 30, 2017)

009 at work


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

007


----------



## JohnnyKarate (Oct 8, 2016)

View attachment IMG_3294.jpg


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

GIGANTORE said:


> Acid and stone wash.
> 
> View attachment 12245250


How do you do the stone wash?


----------



## OmegaEternaCollector (Jun 28, 2017)

SKX007J out of the box (just received yesterday...)


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Enjoying the garden with my watch.


----------



## Fookus (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## richard_ls (Jun 19, 2017)

OmegaEternaCollector said:


> SKX007J out of the box (just received yesterday...)


Where did u buy it from?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Lot of SKX "Js" posted here recently...nice, keep 'em coming!


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Relaxing before a midnight shift tonight.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

My 009 in its latest form. It now feels right to me with the faded insert and Seiko jubilee.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Palmettoman said:


> View attachment 12309234
> 
> My 009 in its latest form. It now feels right to me with the faded insert and Seiko jubilee.


What a classic! Love the pepsi bezel.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

May I just add that the Jubilee bracelet is growing on me too. Very retro cool.


----------



## sanovance (Nov 1, 2016)

My profile pic anyway.. lolz


----------



## sanovance (Nov 1, 2016)

Palmettoman said:


> View attachment 12309234
> 
> My 009 in its latest form. It now feels right to me with the faded insert and Seiko jubilee.


Wonder how many years to come for mine getting this faded look. Looks great!


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Fingers crossed the rotor seems to be staying on my SKXA35 after I had to open it up to screw the rotor back onto the movement a bit over a week ago~ish ??? not sure

this thread should have been really called show off you SKX's and not have 007/009 bias =p WAAAAHHH SAFE SPACE.. or something..


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Dream Killer said:


> May I just add that the Jubilee bracelet is growing on me too. Very retro cool.


and comfortable as an old pair of Levi's.


----------



## m84 (Oct 1, 2014)

with BC 300D in the sun!


----------



## CertifiedDeskDiver (Jun 11, 2017)

Palmettoman said:


> View attachment 12309234
> 
> My 009 in its latest form. It now feels right to me with the faded insert and Seiko jubilee.


Bleach faded?


----------



## northernlight (Apr 5, 2007)

northernlight


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Snap


----------



## Nort2068 (Jun 14, 2015)

View attachment DSC01147.jpg


View attachment DSC01148.jpg


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

northernlight said:


> View attachment 12314066
> 
> 
> northernlight


The key to the SKX007 attraction is its simplicity and down-to-earthness.

In the years and decades to come, it will be known as the greatest affordable recreational diver watch ever produced. 
Mind you, it already is.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

CertifiedDeskDiver said:


> Bleach faded?


Yup!!!


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

sanovance said:


> Wonder how many years to come for mine getting this faded look. Looks great!


Thanks. It takes about 30 minutes in a bleach solution. . Super easy!


----------



## GIGANTORE (Jun 13, 2017)

gregoryb said:


> How do you do the stone wash?


Used a tumbler from harbor freight. Medium coarseness ceramic media (also purchased from HF).


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Waiting in line at the Wendy's drive thru.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

Yall need to get yourselves a 7548. Case is just a lil fatter at the lugs. Makes all the difference. hehe, still love my skx.

My basically mint snxj89 came in with the 7s26. It is a sweet little watch.

Still want a 009, 013, 7002.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sanovance (Nov 1, 2016)

Palmettoman said:


> Thanks. It takes about 30 minutes in a bleach solution. . Super easy!


Hey thanks for the useful info!


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*~v~*​


----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)

Put this one together some days back..


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

schtozo said:


> Put this one together some days back..


Some of those early 6309/6306 divers are just starting to pass that beige vintage lume effect and developing deeper brown-ish patina, still few shades lighter than what you've done with your's, though.


----------



## ulko1710 (Jun 14, 2014)

May I?

View attachment 12326050


View attachment 12326050
View attachment 12326050


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

My 3rd SKX009. I just love this watch. 

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

Did some reverse Engineering: took off the Murphy bezel and Ceramic bezel insert to get a more authentic look...think I like it 

Life's What You Make It


----------



## JohnnyKarate (Oct 8, 2016)

Brekel said:


> Did some reverse Engineering: took off the Murphy bezel and Ceramic bezel insert to get a more authentic look...think I like it
> 
> Life's What You Make It


Nice ! Which bracelet is that ?


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

JohnnyKarate said:


> Nice ! Which bracelet is that ?


It's a Strapcode Hexad Oyster: https://www.strapcode.com/store/22m...o-skx007-clasp-button-double-lock-p-4717.html


----------



## JohnnyKarate (Oct 8, 2016)

Brekel said:


> It's a Strapcode Hexad Oyster: https://www.strapcode.com/store/22m...o-skx007-clasp-button-double-lock-p-4717.html


Thanks. Very nice. Reminds me of the Oris Aquis bracelet.


----------



## dc2_bb6_cu2 (Jun 25, 2017)

Just picked this up! SKX007J1 , it's my second Seiko (SRPA21 was the first) and I'm hooked on these. This one reminds me of the workhorse watch my dad used to use when I was growing up back in the 80s. I'm still learning about all the different models, but am loving them so far.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Got out again this evening.

*Seiko SKX007J*























































~v~​_


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Beautiful photos!


----------



## MorbidSalmon00 (Mar 2, 2016)

@BevoWatch - what kind of rod and reel is that? Looks like a Hardy reel (Duchess???) and cane rod? Looks great next to your SKX! I'll have to take a few photos of my SKX when I'm out on the water.


----------



## dc2_bb6_cu2 (Jun 25, 2017)

BevoWatch said:


> _Got out again this evening.
> 
> *Seiko SKX007J*
> ~v~​_


Wow! that last shot is straight out of a magazine, great pics. And nice catch!


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

Other day getting ready for a pre-pre-4th party.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> @BevoWatch - what kind of rod and reel is that? Looks like a Hardy reel (Duchess???) and cane rod? Looks great next to your SKX! I'll have to take a few photos of my SKX when I'm out on the water.


Yes, it is the Hardy Duchess 3" fly reel matched with a 4wt cane rod. Truly a great set up. Please share your rig along with your SKX when you get a chance, would love to see it.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

dc2_bb6_cu2 said:


> Wow! that last shot is straight out of a magazine, great pics. And nice catch!


Thanks. It was a great evening of fishing.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00 (Mar 2, 2016)

BevoWatch said:


> Yes, it is the Hardy Duchess 3" fly reel matched with a 4wt cane rod. Truly a great set up. Please share your rig along with your SKX when you get a chance, would love to see it.


Very nice! I use two rods when fishing for trout (stillwaters) - we have amazing lake trout fishing in the interior of my province (BC). My favorite rod is my Sage SLT 5 wt, which I can pair up with my Hardy LRH Lightweight (older cast reel, but still made in England) or my Perfect Wide Spool 3 1/8 reel. Soon I'll be gearing up for salmon as they start to return to our rivers. One of my favorite set-ups for salmon is my Sage Z-Axis 7100 switch rod paired up with a Hardy Marquis Salmon 1 reel. I hope to taking some photos of my gear with my SKX soon!


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## nicostatus (Jul 5, 2015)

My first SKX007 came in. I have handled the watch many times, but this is my first time owning one, so I had to go all out. I had something visualized in my head and wasn't so sure what I wanted would look decent, but I am totally in love with my new piece. The only thing kept original is the actual case and actual automatic movement. Everything else is from yobokies minus the 22mm super oyster that tapers to 18mm, which I got from Strapcode since Harold was out of his. The following parts were added: yobokies smooth stainless steel bezel, yobokies bubbleboy sapphire, yobokies Milgauss hands w/Red lightning bolt seconds hand, and finally the yobokies Mariana Trench dial w/Embossed wave pattern and applied indices. In my research, I haven't come across anyone who has utilized the 'Mariana Trench' dial. I found it beautiful and saw potential the first time I came upon it. The dial has so much depth and texture to it. It looks deep black from head on and it slowly shimmers and fades to navy blue in the light. Like a sunburst dial on steroids. Also notice how the Milgauss style hands are geometrically similar to the applied indices. That huge bubble sapphire puts it over the top. Perfect blend of vintage and modern, to me anyway, with enough versatility that graduates it from a tool diver to a 'do anything' kind of timepiece. Hope you enjoy it as much as I do! Onto the pics..

That dial I'm tellin' ya.. Amazing



Full length shot



Side profile of the yokobies smooth bezel with the bubbleboy sapphire



On wrist



From a distance


----------



## AGAF (Mar 17, 2014)

007 on a gray NATO with some of my favorite bourbon


----------



## Jojo73 (Sep 19, 2016)

Blanton's...nice choice and love the NATO on the SKX


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zigzag840 (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

Finally joined the skx club.
It hasn't left my wrist in the last couple of weeks  .
And everything aligns perfectly, yay!









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaEternaCollector (Jun 28, 2017)

richard_ls said:


> Where did u buy it from?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


...from eBay...:


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chew (Jun 21, 2014)

Am I doing this right?


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## hellboy666 (Nov 11, 2016)

On a bracelet.









Wysłane z mojego SM-G950F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

Here's mine for today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeOBrien (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

JoeOBrien said:


> View attachment 12335331


I'm not big on modded SKX divers (prefer them 'au naturel'), but that bezel fits just right there, and can't really fault it.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

JoeOBrien said:


> View attachment 12335331


Which bezel is that? And can you get a few profile pics as well? Thanks in advance.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## bulk (Jan 20, 2014)

ChiefJr said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can You tell me which strap it is and where You got it from?

Thanks.


----------



## JoeOBrien (Aug 2, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> Which bezel is that? And can you get a few profile pics as well? Thanks in advance.


It's Yobokies 'Tuna-style bezel with clicks'.


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

bulk said:


> Can You tell me which strap it is and where You got it from?
> 
> Thanks.


i got it from Patrik at Clover Straps. Made to order. Fits perfect!


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Yes I really do like the original bracelet


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Trying out my new Oyster bracelet from strap code. I like the super jubilee but the oyster always worms its way on my wrist.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## gushockme (Feb 12, 2017)

Just arrived skx007j & skx009j


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Today's pick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

New "Blu Steel" NATO (sort of a vivid royal blue mixed with a bit of gray) from BluShark arrived just in time to catch the tail end of blue-day-window Saturday... makes for a good weekend combo despite having to work.


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Messing about in the garage

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Bought back the 009 but this time with the blue turtle dial! I like this dial a bit better than the OG dial, no orange divers 200 to conflict with the red on the bezel.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

aguila9 said:


> Trying out my new Oyster bracelet from strap code. I like the super jubilee but the oyster always worms its way on my wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have both and I always wind up back on Oyster bracelets....

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Mrtherien (Jun 24, 2017)

First post! Here is my SKX007 on a Colareb strap.


----------



## JohnnyKarate (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

For the last two days.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Not a 007, but my SKXA53 Black Bullet is a close cousin.

Wore it twice back in 2005 or so, has sat in the back of a drawer untouched since then, decided to take her out today and let her see the sun.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

sportura said:


> Not a 007, but my SKXA53 Black Bullet is a close cousin.
> 
> Wore it twice back in 2005 or so, has sat in the back of a drawer untouched since then, decided to take her out today and let her see the sun.


Dang, 2005? Treating it like Stinky Pete in Toy Story 3?

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Diaboliq strap made from 1950s Swiss Army canvas.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Dec1968 said:


> Dang, 2005? Treating it like Stinky Pete in Toy Story 3?


LOL, yes it actually appears that is the case.

I went through a transitional phase back in '05 where I was building a Rolex collection but wanted to hold onto some of my entry-level brands, bought a few Seiko's and Casio's only to never wear them again. Went Rolex, never looked back I guess. But now I need a good vacation and/or weekend-project watch so I did some research which of course led me to the SKX007 which I special ordered from Yobokies [coming later today, I'll post pics here].

Ordering that reminded me of this Black Bullet which I found after digging through some boxes and drawers.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

I want a 2 tone black and silver Strapcode , nobody ?


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

I' m agree, this Black Bullet is an awesome SKX with the SKX171 :-!


----------



## Chris Gray (Jan 14, 2017)

Miltat Endmill President can't be beat IMO


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

As requested, showing off my SKX007 arrived fresh today from gentle modding in Hong Kong.


----------



## OptimusXian01 (Apr 3, 2016)

Red & Blue


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

sportura said:


> As requested, showing off my SKX007 arrived fresh today from gentle modding in Hong Kong.


Now that's what I'd call a tasteful, non-intrusive mod. 
It adds adittional pop without loosing that well known SKX diver charisma.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

babola said:


> Now that's what I'd call a tasteful, non-intrusive mod.
> It adds adittional pop without loosing that well known SKX diver charisma.


Thank you for the kind words.

I've been looking at the SKX007 for about a month and eventually decided not to buy it and I did not know why. Then I saw a photo of one without the stock chromed hands and it just clicked for me. The matte dial, the matte hour markers, it requires a set of matte hands.

And with the splash of orange script on the dial the punch of the orange hand and the slight orange stripe on the strap brings some nice cohesiveness. I ordered it Sunday night, Yobokies shipped it Monday morning, I had it in the States on Wednesday morning. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

sportura said:


> Thank you for the kind words.
> 
> I've been looking at the SKX007 for about a month and eventually decided not to buy it and I did not know why. Then I saw a photo of one without the stock chromed hands and it just clicked for me. The matte dial, the matte hour markers, it requires a set of matte hands.
> 
> And with the splash of orange script on the dial the punch of the orange hand and the slight orange stripe on the strap brings some nice cohesiveness. I ordered it Sunday night, Yobokies shipped it Monday morning, I had it in the States on Wednesday morning. Couldn't be happier.


I hear you loud and clear.
The original '96 SKX design hauls back from the famous 7c43-7000 quartz diver released back in '85. That one inherited case and hands from the slim-line 6309-7290 auto diver...but with slightly modified Tuna-can flat white dial markers. So you could call Seiko being a little lazy there, as you'd expect the new dial design to come with a new set of hands...

Anyway, I digress there a little, I only hope if Seiko decides to release an 'upgraded' SKX diver any time soon it would come with a new matte set of hands, white hands with matching white lume and black base would provide a great fit, but something tells me the new dial markers will be applied and not painted and with silver outlines just like on SRP Turtles, so most likely the next set of SKX diver hands we see will be again - polished silver.

Cheers!


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

babola said:


> I hear you loud and clear.
> The original '96 SKX design hauls back from the famous 7c43-7000 quartz diver released back in '85. That one inherited case and hands from the slim-line 6309-7290 auto diver...but with slightly modified Tuna-can flat white dial markers. So you could call Seiko being a little lazy there, as you'd expect the new dial design to come with a new set of hands...
> 
> Anyway, I digress there a little, I only hope if Seiko decides to release an 'upgraded' SKX diver any time soon it would come with a new matte set of hands, white hands with matching white lume and black base would provide a great fit, but something tells me the new dial markers will be applied and not painted and with silver outlines just like on SRP Turtles, so most likely the next set of SKX diver hands we see will be again - polished silver.
> ...


Excellent history lesson for this Seiko newb, much appreciated.

I sort of hope Seiko doesn't matte the hands because it would make my gentle mod less unique. Until watching a certain YouTube video by Watch Gentry I never knew just how configurable the SKXs are, it's actually one of the coolest things about the range.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

SKX171 :-!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

sportura said:


> As requested, showing off my SKX007 arrived fresh today from gentle modding in Hong Kong.


That's my favorite hand combination....mine says hi!









Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi,
I need your advice about those ceramic inserts, thanks

SEIKO SKX007, SKX009, "MM 300 STYLE" FULLY LUMED CERAMIC BEZEL INSERT-BLUE


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Dec1968 said:


> That's my favorite hand combination....mine says hi!


You have great taste!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

sportura said:


> You have great taste!


Thank you. I've always tried to build and design elegant mods that aren't over the top - ones that have character and class.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Sprint Veloce said:


> SKX171 :-!


Great looking SKX171, my friend...here's mine:


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Thank you. I've always tried to build and design elegant mods that aren't over the top - ones that have character and class.
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


You definitely do! Love all your mods brother...

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> You definitely do! Love all your mods brother...
> 
> Instagram @ the_watchier


Thank you very much! That's quite the compliment coming from you 

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Prime Day snag, finally found a new SKXA35 at a fair price - $160USD delivered.....should arrive tomorrow.

Thanks to all you fellow cheapskates who post awesome deals on the f71 forum Bargain Thread, and in this case MacinFL I think had the deal:


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sprint Veloce said:


> SKX171 :-!





babola said:


> Great looking SKX171, my friend...here's mine:
> View attachment 12346537


Love the SS bezel on these. Nice fellas! I also think this bezel with the 011 orange dial would be killer, and very OM like.


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

T


babola said:


> Great looking SKX171, my friend...here's mine:
> View attachment 12346537


Those both look great!


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Just arrived TODAY! Boy is this bracelet chintzy but overall a tremendous watch!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Finally got a new, fairly priced SKX during Prime Days, $160USD delivered....and the the bezel and chapter rings are (almost) properly lined up!


----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

Purple insert and strapcode super jubilee









Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

Nice day in Sydney today









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

maxpowerman said:


> Just arrived TODAY! Boy is this bracelet chintzy but overall a tremendous watch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True about SKX bracelets and straps that come attached to it, they leave much to be desired and most relegate them to their spare part bins and boxes to be upgraded with something better, instead.

The SKX watch head itself more than makes up for it though


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

007 on a rare black/dark gray/orage Nato.


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

babola said:


> 007 on a rare black/dark gray/orage Nato.


One of the best SKX007 pics I've ever seen

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

the classic


----------



## northernlight (Apr 5, 2007)

northernlight


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

edit: maybe these won't disappear into the void, this time... =)


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 12351953
> 
> 
> View attachment 12351955
> ...


ok this is ridculous. as soon as i repost, my original post re-appears. this is uncool and i feel like i'm in a strange dream.


----------



## OptimusXian01 (Apr 3, 2016)

=)


----------



## MorbidSalmon00 (Mar 2, 2016)

timetellinnoob said:


> ok this is ridculous. as soon as i repost, my original post re-appears. this is uncool and i feel like i'm in a strange dream.


Yes that happened to me last week! Not sure what happened, but the next day it was working fine.


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

just found this used 007 now on a new blue leather...
onchair2 by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

Gorgeous strap on the MM! What is it?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## jamh77 (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## Lochness (May 9, 2016)

David G. said:


> Approaching 10PM:
> View attachment 11940434


Great pic! When I read your post my first thought was Alaska. I had to check your profile to confirm. I lived in eagle river for 4 years. Hope to make it back one summer soon. 
Cheers from the lower 48.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

Bone stock lume shot.


----------



## mister_k (May 17, 2016)

SKX007 with Murphy Smooth Bezel and Crafter Blue Strap


----------



## naltimar (Jun 28, 2017)

Pretty standard fair... I've got an 009 on the way as well.


----------



## coaster183 (Mar 22, 2016)

What do you think? Is this a matching color scheme?


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)




----------



## numbernine (Aug 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## chef-lou (Sep 21, 2016)

8. *Images in posts*, signatures, avatars and profiles *containing* firearms, *knives*, and weapons *are not permitted*, although Moderators may use their discretion in some cases. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, especially if they are in keeping with the theme of the forum in which they are posted. Pictures of knives utilized as tools for a task specific to the thread may also be permitted. *Staged or gratuitous pictures containing *firearms, *knives*, and weapons *are prohibited without exception.* What constitutes documentary and appropriate will be up to the discretion of the moderating team.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dub82 (Jun 16, 2017)

New SKX007J1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Skx007 which submariner style pepsi bezel 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamh77 (Feb 29, 2016)

Skx009.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

*
SKX011J*


----------



## The French Frog (Apr 12, 2013)

This SKX is nearly 10 years old... red should become white this summer, it is already in its way since this photo was taken one year ago ;-)


----------



## Bajoporteno (Apr 29, 2012)

Beautiful pictures!
I have had thre seiko SKX's in the past 2 years that I sold in order to fund purchases of more expensive watches, but everytime I look at this post it makes me want to buy another one!
Is the rumor true that Seiko has dixcontinued the prduction of the SKX 007/009?
I sure hope not!


----------



## Bajoporteno (Apr 29, 2012)

I especially love the SKX 009 with the "engineer" bracelet!!!!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

The French Frog said:


> This SKX is nearly 10 years old... red should become white this summer, it is already in its way since this photo was taken one year ago ;-)


That looks fabulous. Mine says hi!









Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> That looks fabulous. Mine says hi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice and well loved 175 you have there.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> Very nice and well loved 175 you have there.


You know what's funny.....it is a 175 and I never bothered to check the dial to see that. How funny!!

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> You know what's funny.....it is a 175 and I never bothered to check the dial to see that. How funny!!
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


A nice pre -2006 model at that. Mvmt Singapore gave that away , just like my 173.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

so the 175, the "US" model, right? it has that MOV'T location as the giveaway, for US standards of marking? and the 009J MIJ, 009K no location?

would make sense, my US SKX779 Black Monster (from Amazon) says mov't MALAYSIA =)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> so the 175, the "US" model, right? it has that MOV'T location as the giveaway, for US standards of marking? and the 009J MIJ, 009K no location?
> 
> would make sense, my US SKX779 Black Monster (from Amazon) says mov't MALAYSIA =)


That's correct. Although I think the 009J does have made in Japan


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

I keep showing this 009 off. O may have to buy a new SKX.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Cerakote SKX


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

I know it's not an skx but can't help it...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyKarate (Oct 8, 2016)

Straightened out my chapter ring now it's pretty much dead on at the 6 o'clock |>


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## AGAF (Mar 17, 2014)

With so many parts changes, I'm not sure it still qualifies as a 007...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

AGAF said:


> With so many parts changes, I'm not sure it still qualifies as a 007...
> 
> View attachment 12374831


That looks great - but needs the cyclops to complete the look

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Dec1968 said:


> That looks great - but needs the cyclops to complete the look
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


Or not if you pretend it's the SeaDweller ;-)


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Myth76 (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm in the club now!


----------



## Bluemoon61 (Feb 19, 2017)

My first SKX arrived today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

babola said:


> Or not if you pretend it's the SeaDweller ;-)


Very good point 

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

4jamie said:


> View attachment 12375515


I'm so torn on that bracelet.....want one again, and yet when I had one I didn't fall in love with it.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## numbernine (Aug 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eagle Scout (Jul 25, 2017)

Jordon Pond


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

007


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

gr8sw said:


> 007


Beautifully aged. It appears as it went thru thick and thin with you.

Wear it in good health.


----------



## aluo (Jul 5, 2017)

I had an itch the other night..

Picked up a Seiko SKX009J. I guess you can all this my first real starter watch.. I have an Omega Speedy Pro on the way as well.


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

Can someone please photoshop the hands and make them black like the ones from Dagaz? This is not my photo but am using it for reference (deciding on black or silver 6105 style hands)

Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Showing off my SKX007.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coaster183 (Mar 22, 2016)

Today was khaki day. And only my blue sweater kept me from diving into the jungle  ...


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

it was take-your-009-to-work-day (also always a good reason to wear a dive watch)


----------



## mogsman (Aug 29, 2011)

Installed a super dome conversion kit from the Dagaz sale into the 009
Ian


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Military mod with the grouchy 18 yr dog in the backyard.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Derkdiggler said:


> Military mod with the grouchy 18 yr dog in the backyard.


very nice, also, that doggo looks awesome haha


----------



## m84 (Oct 1, 2014)

Derkdiggler said:


> Military mod with the grouchy 18 yr dog in the backyard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good! Where did you get the parts from? Been thinking about something like this for a while now...
Cheers,
Lou


----------



## m84 (Oct 1, 2014)

kriiiss said:


> Can someone please photoshop the hands and make them black like the ones from Dagaz? This is not my photo but am using it for reference (deciding on black or silver 6105 style hands)
> 
> Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.
> 
> View attachment 12380179


Like so?


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

m84 said:


> Like so?
> 
> View attachment 12389003


Thank you! That helps a ton!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Black on orange


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Mondays....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

b-)


----------



## D7002470 (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

i don't know what's up with the discoloration on my bezel, but i do like that this watch is finally starting to show it's age a little. Aug 2010 stamp and I bought it new in Oct or Nov that year.

I keep saying this, but i WILL eventually get the watch re-modded. it was modded before but then I switched some parts around when I got my PMMM mod updated. I had the 007 dial with a black movement and white Diver hands in the 007 case, but I want to take that combo this time and put it in the PMMM case with superdome glass and triple grip bezel. the other watch will look like the exact above, except with a 171 dial (more of the standard low-key PMMM). basically just a dial swap between my 2 SKX mods.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## dhd1954 (Feb 14, 2012)

This morning around the house.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 12395553


Nice! Cerakote? Just need a matching buckle to complete the look.


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

been trying this strap on everything.


----------



## Richyb86 (Oct 15, 2013)

mario24601 said:


> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


Where can I grab this stand? It's pretty neat

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)

excuse the 6309 and 033!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

laff79 said:


>


That to me is what the 007 should be stock. Mine says hi.









Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Bluemoon61 (Feb 19, 2017)

The new straps from Barton have arrived for my recently aquired SKX007. Very nice soft leather espresso colour. I like.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

In hibernation for a little over 1 year. Finally back out; rubber strap is crumbly, so needs a strap swap.


----------



## jaseyjase (Feb 8, 2016)

20170801_164235 by jaseyjase, on Flickr


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Nort2068 (Jun 14, 2015)

View attachment DSC01520.jpg


----------



## cody530 (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

Cookie for anyone who tells me what the use of a fidget spinner is...


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

r3kahsttub said:


> Cookie for anyone who tells me what the use of a fidget spinner is...


To shove in the mouth of a gobby teenager

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

laff79 said:


>





Dec1968 said:


> That to me is what the 007 should be stock. Mine says hi.












Same here. Mine agrees. The stock hour and minute hands are the weakness of the SKX. Replacing them transforms the watch from average to epic.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 123robert (Nov 26, 2013)

Sprint Veloce said:


> SKX171 :-!


Just love this watch - thanks for posting.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Proenski (Dec 28, 2013)

Changed the configuration to this









Sent from my SGP612 using Tapatalk


----------



## antho (Jul 5, 2012)

In its natural habitat


----------



## newfiesig (Jul 7, 2017)

babola said:


> Great looking SKX171, my friend...here's mine:
> View attachment 12346537


Nice! Can I ask where you found that insert?


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

newfiesig said:


> Nice! Can I ask where you found that insert?


Mine is older yobokies insert, ping him and ask if he has any more left.


----------



## peppaz (Aug 7, 2017)

I just realized that the lume is so bright, in a pitch black room it lights up the date and the dial.


----------



## newfiesig (Jul 7, 2017)

babola said:


> Mine is older yobokies insert, ping him and ask if he has any more left.


One on the way!


----------



## Cubex (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## ermporshe (Feb 11, 2017)

Cubex said:


> View attachment 12413995


^The Ceramic Bezel looks really good.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Cubex said:


> View attachment 12413995


Love the second hand

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Cubex said:


> View attachment 12413995


Is that a dlw insert? Nice mod


----------



## Dualo (Mar 14, 2017)

Which strap is that one? I'm looking to replace my thin nato strap with a thicker but this one looks good! Or was trying to go rubber


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Who said a SKX cannot be worn with a suit?


----------



## Dualo (Mar 14, 2017)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 12399089
> 
> 
> View attachment 12399093
> ...


Which strap is that one? I'm looking to replace my thin nato strap with a thicker but this one looks good! Or was trying to go rubber


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dream Killer said:


> Who said a SKX cannot be worn with a suit?
> 
> View attachment 12415497


Looks great mate, SKX can definitely go with a suit if its on bracelet.

The worlds a changing place, its not all about showing wealth to be cool for everybody any more.

Some of the richest guys in the world wear $50 casios with suits, Steve Jobs i think it was wore a $100 Seiko (think seiko even released a Steve Jobs commemorative model after his death).

If i was in an office and saw you wearing a modded seiko while all the other blokes had the same rolex to keep up with the jones's, id think you were the coolest cat in the place.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Dualo said:


> Which strap is that one? I'm looking to replace my thin nato strap with a thicker but this one looks good! Or was trying to go rubber


iwantastrap.com

it's like a maratec elite but tapers, nice sailcloth-style material.


----------



## Dualo (Mar 14, 2017)

Thank you, I think it will do, been browsing this thread and seen many different great combos. I'll try one at a time! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Dualo said:


> Which strap is that one? I'm looking to replace my thin nato strap with a thicker but this one looks good! Or was trying to go rubber


I have strap very similar to that from BandRBands.com. Its great.


----------



## Cubex (Oct 28, 2016)

Yes, all parts from DLW except for the strap which is Strapcode.



idvsego said:


> Is that a dlw insert? Nice mod


----------



## Ben93 (Aug 10, 2017)

Hey everyone. I just bought a SKX007. I got this for my 24th birthday and it's my very first automatic timepiece. I have a bracelet that is coming tomorrow. It's the super oyster strap code. My friend has a Batman bezel that I might put on also. I like the black bezel but I might like the Batman more! I really like the watch my only complaint is the rubber band is stiff so hopefully I will like the bracelet that I bought off Amazon .


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Cobia said:


> Steve Jobs i think it was wore a $100 Seiko (think seiko even released a Steve Jobs commemorative model after his death).


are you saying that little black quartz was $100 back then (I assume 70's/80's?)? that had to be expensive for what it was at that time?


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Ben93 said:


> Hey everyone. I just bought a SKX007. I got this for my 24th birthday and it's my very first automatic timepiece. I have a bracelet that is coming tomorrow. It's the super oyster strap code. My friend has a Batman bezel that I might put on also. I like the black bezel but I might like the Batman more! I really like the watch my only complaint is the rubber band is stiff so hopefully I will like the bracelet that I bought off Amazon .


Congratulations   ... You picked a fantastic 1st auto. 
As far as the strap goes ; place it in a coffee mug so that it wraps around inside in a circle and pour some boiling water in there with the strap... (strap only, not with the watch) and let it cool down for about 10 mins or so. Then take it out, let it cool down and put it back on the watch... Much more comfortable and bent to a more comfortable natural like position for your wrist.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Derkdiggler said:


> Congratulations   ... You picked a fantastic 1st auto.
> As far as the strap goes ; place it in a coffee mug so that it wraps around inside in a circle and pour some boiling water in there with the strap... (strap only, not with the watch) and let it cool down for about 10 mins or so. Then take it out, let it cool down and put it back on the watch... Much more comfortable and bent to a more comfortable natural like position for your wrist.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Great advice. Would also add to wrap them in a rubber band to keep them tightly wound in a circle. Helps.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Ben93 (Aug 10, 2017)

Derkdiggler said:


> Ben93 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey everyone. I just bought a SKX007. I got this for my 24th birthday and it's my very first automatic timepiece. I have a bracelet that is coming tomorrow. It's the super oyster strap code. My friend has a Batman bezel that I might put on also. I like the black bezel but I might like the Batman more! I really like the watch my only complaint is the rubber band is stiff so hopefully I will like the bracelet that I bought off Amazon .
> ...


I'm loving it so far! Thanks for the advice I will do that and post back tomorrow when I get the bracelet.

Edit : realized you're referring to the rubber band


----------



## Ben93 (Aug 10, 2017)

My friend (forum name dafuture) helped me put on this ceramic batman bezel and I like it!


----------



## Ben93 (Aug 10, 2017)

Bracelet is on !


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## JohnnyKarate (Oct 8, 2016)

007 on the new $1.50 silicone strap i got in today


----------



## Wiggzero9 (May 31, 2017)

007J with turtle style shroud and lum ceramic bezel on a NATO is the current set up. I do have a few different bezels though


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Stock, on a Borealis.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Wiggzero9 said:


> 007J with turtle style shroud and lum ceramic bezel on a NATO is the current set up. I do have a few different bezels though


Can you post a pic sans the shroud with the white bezel insert?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

On an uncle Seiko bracelet. Much better 









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

Sunday walk









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## zwjk (Jun 30, 2012)

Watchomatic said:


> Sunday walk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Bundeena?


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

zwjk said:


> Nice! Bundeena?


Close, magic point, Maroubra 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Barryhutthole (Jul 30, 2017)

I had New England Watch Works replace the crystal with a double dome sapphire crystal and a lumed ceramic bezel. Super in love with my 007.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Chronodivers (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## AlejandrOmega (Jul 5, 2010)

schtozo said:


>


Can you tell me what this crystal is please? Looks great!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)

AlejandrOmega said:


> Can you tell me what this crystal is please? Looks great!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


pmd.


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

schtozo said:


> pmd.


Mind forwarding the info tone as well? Curious..


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

^Which clasp is that?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Rice and Gravy said:


> ^Which clasp is that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Marine Master 300


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

laff79 said:


>


Stock hardlex or sapphire? Looks good


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

kriiiss said:


> Stock hardlex or sapphire? Looks good


That's sapphire.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

kriiiss said:


> Stock hardlex or sapphire? Looks good


Double dome sapphire with yellow AR.


----------



## artefact0 (Nov 4, 2009)

Mine and her distant cousin!


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

uvalaw2005 said:


>


Great shot!


----------



## artefact0 (Nov 4, 2009)

AndrwTNT said:


> *Great shot!*


Indeed!


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Getting ready for gym








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Showing off, as requested.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

sportura said:


> Showing off, as requested.


The hand combo is perfect. I have one too. That's what Seiko should have delivered on this specific model.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
__________________


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

SKX007 Mod.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Evening watch on Hadley Roma silicone straps.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Dream Killer said:


> View attachment 12443739


I like your bezel insert.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

EXCALIBUR1 said:


> I like your bezel insert.
> 
> View attachment 12449837


I like that bracelet.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

My SKX puts a smile on my face everytime I wear it. It has a unique character that no other Seiko diver has.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dream Killer said:


> My SKX puts a smile on my face everytime I wear it. It has a unique character that no other Seiko diver has.


Agree, yours is lovely, not the type of watch you ever need to flip, its as nice as an skx gets, jimmy did a nice job.
Its charm well outweighs its price.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

MisterTom said:


> SKX007 Mod.


Would love to see more pics of this one

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

MisterTom said:


> SKX007 Mod.


I'm very much tempted to put this dial and hands in my Invicta (when I get a new movement for it).

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

nckwvr said:


> I'm very much tempted to put this dial and hands in my Invicta (when I get a new movement for it).
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I put one on an Invicta 8926 and added a Pepsi dial. Sold it and the guy who bought it loves it.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

Wearing my 009 today, I love this watch, I have gone on a turtle kick lately but I must say this is one of my favorite watches to wear, I have it on a Strapcode Super Jubilee which makes a world of difference over the stock bracelet. I need to pick up a 007.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Bgsmith said:


> Wearing my 009 today, I love this watch, I have gone on a turtle kick lately but I must say this is one of my favorite watches to wear, I have it on a Strapcode Super Jubilee which makes a world of difference over the stock bracelet. I need to pick up a 007.


Something about that Pepsi Diver that just pulls you in.....

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

Bought an 009 for my dad to add to his collection. 007 is mine


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

007 & 173...you can spot those small nuances and differences like burnt orange vs red dial text etc.

While I absolutely love 007, the 173 is special piece for me...so much vintage 6309-7290 & 7002 mojo in it.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Agree the 173 is special. Had mine for just over 19 years now.


----------



## larzbrah (Aug 3, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> Agree the 173 is special. Had mine for just over 19 years now.


Really? As a daily wear or what? 19 years that thing looks amazing! I recently got my first 007 and I would be so happy if it looked like that and lasted 19 years. My son will be old enough to appreciate it by then haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

larzbrah said:


> Really? As a daily wear or what? 19 years that thing looks amazing! I recently got my first 007 and I would be so happy if it looked like that and lasted 19 years. My son will be old enough to appreciate it by then haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was a daily wearer from 1998 until 2014. Used to look like this until I had the crystal replaced. It's semi-retired now as many more watches have been bought.

Before:










After:


----------



## larzbrah (Aug 3, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> It was a daily wearer from 1998 until 2014. Used to look like this until I had the crystal replaced. It's semi-retired now as many more watches have been bought.
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


That's so cool. I think they look great as the bezel and Hardlex collect little scratches and dings over time!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## larzbrah (Aug 3, 2017)

My 007 on borealis rubber strap 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


> It was a daily wearer from 1998 until 2014. Used to look like this until I had the crystal replaced. It's semi-retired now as many more watches have been bought.
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


Love it, and the mini-story behind it. It seems it's been with you through thick and thin to the point it's now priceless and very special piece.

Something to keep, treasure and pass down to your kids in future as a historical artifact.


----------



## larzbrah (Aug 3, 2017)

babola said:


> Love it, and the mini-story behind it. It seems it's been with you through thick and thin to the point it's now priceless and very special piece.
> 
> Something to keep, treasure and pass down to your kids in future as a historical artifact.


Love it. That's awesome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

babola said:


> Love it, and the mini-story behind it. It seems it's been with you through thick and thin to the point it's now priceless and very special piece.
> 
> Something to keep, treasure and pass down to your kids in future as a historical artifact.


I'll never sell it for sure. Way too many adventures and life experiences to ever part with this one. That and the fact it kept good time for 16 years without servicing, and it was worn hard if you know what I mean. It's the main reason I'm a big Seiko fan now.


----------



## numbernine (Aug 6, 2016)

Love my modded SKX (double domed sapphire and NH36).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gharddog03 (Nov 16, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coaster183 (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Michael Day said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Great teeth definition on that one, very 6309 vintage looking...I guess Seiko missed it this time and didn't over-grind and over-polish the bezel teeth. Nice one!


----------



## coaster183 (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Italy mountains with 007 + Bond NATO


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

coaster183 said:


> View attachment 12469761


LOVE Fast Fret 

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> LOVE Fast Fret
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


what is fast fret?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

sblantipodi said:


> what is fast fret?


It's for a guitar. You swipe it along your strings to make them slicker - facilitates faster playing.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## RichardCa (Oct 19, 2016)

coaster183 said:


> View attachment 12469761


Nice watch and guitar combination! Also, could you link me the nato you're using? I've been struggling to find one in that exact colour and quality. Thank!


----------



## coaster183 (Mar 22, 2016)

RichardCa said:


> Nice watch and guitar combination! Also, could you link me the nato you're using? I've been struggling to find one in that exact colour and quality. Thank!


Thanks!

It's this strap, one of the best I've ever used ...

Edit: Another image with this strap, just closer - in order to get an idea of the quality: #8167


----------



## RichardCa (Oct 19, 2016)

coaster183 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> It's this strap, one of the best I've ever used ...


Thank you so much for your prompt reply! Just purchased one in sand/brushed and one in grey/brushed. Cheers!!


----------



## Jcepe55 (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## larzbrah (Aug 3, 2017)

This borealis strap has proven to be much more comfortable than my obris morgan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tx94 (Mar 21, 2015)

I have a SKX007. 7s26 is not one of my favourite movements I've to admit it, but I like this watch very much.


----------



## Jcepe55 (Jan 11, 2017)

I little pocket dump to go with it


----------



## freedomj (May 14, 2010)

007 modded sd sapphire kit










Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobo90 (Aug 19, 2014)

Hey guys, I was looking for a skx007 on the bay, and I found some with "diver's 200m" written in yellow instead of red, what version is that? I couldn't find much about this 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Still not over the honeymoon period with my SKX. I think this watch triggers all the desire-genes in my body when it comes to watches somehow, there's just something about it..


----------



## suarezbcn (Dec 26, 2014)

Good morning from Barcelona!


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

bobo90 said:


> Hey guys, I was looking for a skx007 on the bay, and I found some with "diver's 200m" written in yellow instead of red, what version is that? I couldn't find much about this


It may happens in old dials: just faded :-!
I have some


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Seiko SKX009 on blue canvas. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bobo90 (Aug 19, 2014)

LeeMorgan said:


> It may happens in old dials: just faded :-!
> I have some
> View attachment 12475245


Oh ok I didn't think it could be this 
Thank you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

My slightly modded 007, which I bought in 2009:


----------



## Bcranvey (Sep 2, 2017)

Hi, where is this insert from?



xj4sonx said:


> Purple insert and strapcode super jubilee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Battle-ready.


----------



## sojkin (Aug 2, 2017)

Today in orange!


----------



## casualwatcher (Apr 26, 2017)

babola said:


> Battle-ready.
> 
> View attachment 12476849


What bezel do you have on this one? Looks similar but sharper to the original. Is it from Dr Seikostain on eBay?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Not many SKX011


----------



## whosehair (Jun 9, 2017)

Finally joined the SKX party! Picked up an SKX007K2 the other day. Was thinking about getting the J variant, but I highly doubt I'll sell this watch so didn't think the extra money was worth it for a few more letters on the dial, even if they boost the "collectability" of the watch. It'll basically serve as my beater watch, let it get scratched up and keep my others nice, clean, and sharp. Have it on the standard jubilee for now, really like it! May switch it over to an oyster though at some point. I like the more subtle looks of those.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

whosehair said:


> Finally joined the SKX party! Picked up an SKX007K2 the other day. Was thinking about getting the J variant, but I highly doubt I'll sell this watch so didn't think the extra money was worth it for a few more letters on the dial, even if they boost the "collectability" of the watch. It'll basically serve as my beater watch, let it get scratched up and keep my others nice, clean, and sharp. Have it on the standard jubilee for now, really like it! May switch it over to an oyster though at some point. I like the more subtle looks of those.




First off, congrats and welcome to the SKK club.

Don't worry about the variation- I find the non-J dial much cleaner, it really looks better without all that extra text. Bracelets are cool, but check out Nato straps, they really take the experience to the next level and change in seconds, you can change the look very quickly, it's a lot of fun. And when you're really up for it, check out the threads about modded 007's, there are an infinite combination of hands/dials/bezels/crystals you can get into, it's really a great watch to personalize.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

whosehair said:


> Finally joined the SKX party! Picked up an SKX007K2 the other day. Was thinking about getting the J variant, but I highly doubt I'll sell this watch so didn't think the extra money was worth it for a few more letters on the dial, even if they boost the "collectability" of the watch. It'll basically serve as my beater watch, let it get scratched up and keep my others nice, clean, and sharp. Have it on the standard jubilee for now, really like it! May switch it over to an oyster though at some point. I like the more subtle looks of those.
> View attachment 12480335
> View attachment 12480337
> View attachment 12480339


Congrats on getting the watch. When I got mine I almost immediately got the oyster and it is still on there. Changed the look completely for the better IMO. I also changed the hands as I was nitpicking about the tip of the arrow hands. For me it is a keeper this way.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

casualwatcher said:


> What bezel do you have on this one? Looks similar but sharper to the original. Is it from Dr Seikostain on eBay?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah, it's the original SKX bezel. Every now and then you'd come across the one that Seiko didn't zealously over-grind and over-polish.


----------



## casualwatcher (Apr 26, 2017)

babola said:


> Nah, it's the original SKX bezel. Every now and then you'd come across the one that Seiko didn't zealously over-grind and over-polish.


Damn... the ...... bezel polishing on mine is the main reason I can't fall in love with it. But there's a lot of mods I see that I love. So I really need to invest in a new bezel.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

babola said:


> Nah, it's the original SKX bezel. Every now and then you'd come across the one that Seiko didn't zealously over-grind and over-polish.


That's one of the reasons I kept my two SKX models....

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

casualwatcher said:


> babola said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, it's the original SKX bezel. Every now and then you'd come across the one that Seiko didn't zealously over-grind and over-polish.
> ...





Dec1968 said:


> babola said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, it's the original SKX bezel. Every now and then you'd come across the one that Seiko didn't zealously over-grind and over-polish.
> ...


SRP Turtles are even bigger offenders in this regard. I have 8 of them and on most the bottom of lover row of teeth is completely 'missing'.

This and SKX bezel finish is something Seiko managed to scr3w up in an effort to modernize the look of these lines of divers.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Dec1968 said:


> babola said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, it's the original SKX bezel. Every now and then you'd come across the one that Seiko didn't zealously over-grind and over-polish.
> ...


I hear you bud...same sentiment here. The ones I come across like that I make sure I keep.


----------



## whosehair (Jun 9, 2017)

TagTime said:


> My slightly modded 007, which I bought in 2009:


It really does look great on an oyster ? I had a sea urchin a while back, but I kept lusting over the SKX, mainly due to its hands, haha.


----------



## whosehair (Jun 9, 2017)

sportura said:


> First off, congrats and welcome to the SKK club.
> 
> Don't worry about the variation- I find the non-J dial much cleaner, it really looks better without all that extra text. Bracelets are cool, but check out Nato straps, they really take the experience to the next level and change in seconds, you can change the look very quickly, it's a lot of fun. And when you're really up for it, check out the threads about modded 007's, there are an infinite combination of hands/dials/bezels/crystals you can get into, it's really a great watch to personalize.


I do love me a good NATO! I own a few, mainly from Cincy strap works. Great quality! I used to use them on my old sea urchin before I got rid of that, also have an SNK807 I like to wear on one (I may or may not have broken the balance wheel on that one, but let's not talk about that...).

Agree 100% on the J variant. The excess lettering looks a little cluttererd to my eye. That was the final detail that pushes me toward the 007 over the 173 also, looked a little too busy with the "Malaysia" on there. Other than that I prefer that dial, haha.


----------



## patrickjohnson (Jul 27, 2016)

Hey Guys, I'm looking for a new strap for my diver... Does anyone know what the rubber straps with the larger rectangle holes are called? See image from monochrome (their photo).


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

patrickjohnson said:


> Hey Guys, I'm looking for a new strap for my diver... Does anyone know what the rubber straps with the larger rectangle holes are called? See image from monochrome (their photo).


Yes they are Isofrane straps, expensive but worth it. Also I'd suggest you look at alternatives these days too...some are getting increasingly close to the 'real thing'. My current ones are from Borealis, 1/3 the cost of Isofrane.


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Wore my SKX009 today. It's been in the case for a while. Think I'll give it some wrist time this week.









Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

The last time these two will share a safe box.


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

babola said:


> Yes they are Isofrane straps, expensive but worth it. Also I'd suggest you look at alternatives these days too...some are getting increasingly close to the 'real thing'. My current ones are from Borealis, 1/3 the cost of Isofrane.


I second this comment. I was very impressed when I received my Borealis strap. Their customer service is great too.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

AndrwTNT said:


> I second this comment. I was very impressed when I received my Borealis strap. Their customer service is great too.


+1. My most comfortable straps by far, look great, cost little.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

*SKX171*


----------



## Jcepe55 (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## larzbrah (Aug 3, 2017)

Am I crazy, I feel like this watch is a tad small for my 7.25-7.5" wrist. Maybe I'm just used to seeing the massive Nixon and Fossil fashion watches people wear




























On black borealis, which is an amazing strap for the $

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

naw what a cute dog +_+


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

larzbrah said:


> Am I crazy, I feel like this watch is a tad small for my 7.25-7.5" wrist. Maybe I'm just used to seeing the massive Nixon and Fossil fashion watches people wear


Yep, you're crazy. It fits perfectly.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

larzbrah said:


> Am I crazy, I feel like this watch is a tad small for my 7.25-7.5" wrist. Maybe I'm just used to seeing the massive Nixon and Fossil fashion watches people wear
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks fine, but what's that dark pile on the carpet?

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## larzbrah (Aug 3, 2017)

Dec1968 said:


> Looks fine, but what's that dark pile on the carpet?
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


Lol! It's socks. Although now that you mention it, it look like something the dogs might've left 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

...an oldie but a goodie.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

longstride said:


> View attachment 12492227
> 
> 
> ...an oldie but a goodie.


Nice aged look and battle marks.

By the look of those indices and main dial text it appears the Sun has done some of its work on it too...?


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)




----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Sprint Veloce said:


>


Hard to beat Pepsi on WJean Oyster...;-)

Here's mine


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

r3kahsttub said:


> The last time these two will share a safe box.


Two great looking divers you got there...the charisma of a basic SKX watch is unmatched in this price/performance class. |>


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

I think so, she's definately a beater....


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Fresh of the truck from dmb359


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Not at all! I think it fits your wrist really well.



larzbrah said:


> Am I crazy, I feel like this watch is a tad small for my 7.25-7.5" wrist. Maybe I'm just used to seeing the massive Nixon and Fossil fashion watches people wear.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

babola said:


> View attachment 12492367
> 
> View attachment 12492369


Just a subtle bezel change on a 171 = perfection.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Feeling dark and moody today...it'll pass I'm sure, it always does.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## larzbrah (Aug 3, 2017)

Who has their 007/009/173 on a bonetto cinturini 284 strap? Or seiko original flat vent? Pics please if you've got em


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

larzbrah said:


> Am I crazy, I feel like this watch is a tad small for my 7.25-7.5" wrist. Maybe I'm just used to seeing the massive Nixon and Fossil fashion watches people wear
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks perfect! And I agree, this Borealis straps are amazing for the cost.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

larzbrah said:


> Who has their 007/009/173 on a bonetto cinturini 284 strap? Or seiko original flat vent? Pics please if you've got em
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do.

I believe it's mandated by law, and punishable by fine and\or jail time, in any country that has a salt water coastline, that ALL Seiko Divers MUST be on a flat vent 284 UNLESS you can show proof of at least one of the following:

1). You have a 284 on order, and can produce a valid sales receipt to prove it
2). You have a 284 that has worn out from usage, to the point where wearing it would endanger the watch ... you'll just get a warning..., and must produce a valid sales receipt for a replacement
3). You have a 284 at home, and are giving it a rest (proof of ownership is required ... valid picture with the 284 on the watch, showing watch serial number which matches the Seiko you have on. You will be given several days to put the 284 back on.
4). You received the watch in the last 7 days (see #1 above).
5). You bought the watch on a whim at a department store, or received it as a gift, and know nothing about Seiko divers. You may get off with a warning, but as they say, ignorance is no excuse when it comes to the law. Other wise you will be required to take a Seiko Divers Course and pass a written test. 
6). You're just borrowing the watch. However you will be required to rat on the owner, who will may investigated by the authorities and fined accordingly.
7). You work for Seiko, are under 30 years of age, are involved with designing or marketing watches using the 4XXX and 6XXX movements, and therefore cannot be expected to understand why the Flat Vent rubber is so damn important to all those old farts that worship those old, small divers from like "forever" ago...

There are also some exceptions:

1). Your Seiko is a Camel Toe ... the 284 is NOT required for a Camel Toe, and in some countries wearing a Camel Toe with a 284 may earn you a fine or beating ... or both (in fact just wearing a Camel Toe in some places may get you a good beating...)
2). You have a MM300, which can also be worn with the OEM bracelet or rubber
3). You have a Seiko 5 "diver" ... that's not a diver at all, so no one cares ...
4). Your diver is a Tuna ... anyone that owns a Tuna can do what ever the hell he wants
5). Your diver is an SLA019, which of course MUST be worn ONLY as God intended, on the supplied bracelet or Rubber (why else did they make the lug width 19mm?).


----------



## Nort2068 (Jun 14, 2015)

View attachment DSC01675.jpg


View attachment DSC01674.jpg


----------



## larzbrah (Aug 3, 2017)

nepatriot said:


> I do.
> 
> I believe it's mandated by law, and punishable by fine and\or jail time, in any country that has a salt water coastline, that ALL Seiko Divers MUST be on a flat vent 284 UNLESS you can show proof of at least one of the following:
> 
> ...


.... so no pics? Lol that's too funny  good straps then eh?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Grey WatchGecko 284 on SKX's


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

This is on the only 22mm NATO strap I own. I have a red, white, and blue one in the mail.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)




----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


>


LOVE that pic

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> LOVE that pic
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


Thanks! Occasionally I'll get lucky, much like the blind squirrel.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


>


Next time someone is asking 'what does "Air Diver" mean?', I'll be giving him a link to that picture.


----------



## sojkin (Aug 2, 2017)

today in stripes


----------



## sojkin (Aug 2, 2017)

New situation


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Just back from Duarte at NEWW today. I apologize for my poor skills, as photo's cannot do this watch justice. Started with a standard 007, added a SARB059 dial, hands and chapter ring. Crystaltimes DD sapphire, and a lumed ceramic bezel insert. The dark green dial looks black even in bright sun light, but its not hard to catch the green sunburst. Duarte did a fantastic job on this. The domed sapphire is higher than any watch I have owned before, and is outstanding in clarity. I think the magnification helps my old eyes.

Any marks are dust or smudges I caused. The watch is pristine, brand new.


----------



## babermac (Apr 6, 2015)

My 007 came back from Jomashop repair the other day. After an agonizing eight weeks apart, I was so stoked to be reunited.

















I love coming in from the sunshine and seeing that amazing lume!


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

SKXA53 Black Bullet


----------



## DonnieCasabar (Sep 8, 2016)

My 009 on a miltat super oyster. Playful yet robust!









Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

DonnieCasabar said:


> My 009 on a miltat super oyster. Playful yet robust!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks magnificent.


----------



## DonnieCasabar (Sep 8, 2016)

Galaga said:


> Looks magnificent.


It does. Thanks!

Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Rhetorical question: Is there a more beautiful side profile than this? Perhaps the oyster case, it is in fact very similar.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

This is why i hope Seiko never discontinues this model. It's an icon of awesomeness!



Tickstart said:


> Rhetorical question: Is there a more beautiful side profile than this? Perhaps the oyster case, it is in fact very similar.
> 
> View attachment 12502429


----------



## dhhwatchusg (Sep 13, 2017)

My first SKX (forgive the golf watch):


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Modded 007 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## larzbrah (Aug 3, 2017)

Roadking1102 said:


> Modded 007 today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What strap is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

larzbrah said:


> What strap is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a Martu leather

http://www.martuleather.com/store/p47/Slim_hand_vintage_brown_Leather_Watch_Strap.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GBM (Sep 20, 2016)

007 on Bonetto Cinturini and 009 on Strapcode.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mistercoffee1 (Apr 22, 2015)

With a new heart transplant:


----------



## larzbrah (Aug 3, 2017)

mistercoffee1 said:


> With a new heart transplant:
> View attachment 12508435


Another 7s26? Signed crown 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mistercoffee1 (Apr 22, 2015)

larzbrah said:


> Another 7s26? Signed crown
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NH36 (4r36)


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)




----------



## larzbrah (Aug 3, 2017)

babola said:


> View attachment 12509803


This makes me want a 173. I love the strap and the square indices have grown on me lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

larzbrah said:


> This makes me want a 173. I love the strap and the square indices have grown on me lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, I always maintained the 173 is a special piece, mostly underrated when compared to 007 for example but for me it carries on that charisma of the original slim-case 6309-7290 and 7002-700x which followed. When you line them up next to each other they look almost identical.

And don't even get me started on a special SKX399 and a 'unicorn' SKX401... ;-)


----------



## larzbrah (Aug 3, 2017)

babola said:


> Thanks, I always maintained the 173 is a special piece, mostly underrated when compared to 007 for example but for me it carries on that charisma of the original slim-case 6309-7290 and 7002-700x which followed. When you line them up next to each other they look almost identical.
> 
> And don't even get me started on a special SKX399 and a 'unicorn' SKX401... ;-)


It would be great if seiko released some cool new limited edition skx. I'm hooked!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

larzbrah said:


> It would be great if seiko released some cool new limited edition skx. I'm hooked!


They did, and people hated it. mostly for good reason. SKXA65. weird hand set, weird blue tone, weird 1/2 pepsi bezel, a cyclops. Not PADI, not Prospex, same old 7s movement. i liked the dial markers, it would have made a great SKX mod dial if it came in black.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

A really limited Skx PADI edition :-!

1 of 1









... and a Zimbe is coming too ;-)


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

SKXA65 was definitely bizarre.









Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## larzbrah (Aug 3, 2017)

Dec1968 said:


> SKXA65 was definitely bizarre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow yeah that is kinda strange. And I am really not a fan of cyclops'

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Dec1968 said:


> SKXA65 was definitely bizarre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a spare part bin mod not even Yobokies would approve ;-)

Thai Special.


----------



## larzbrah (Aug 3, 2017)

babola said:


> Looks like a spare part bin mod not even Yobokies would approve ;-)
> 
> Thai Special.


I actually like the dial and 173esque hour markers. The bezel and cyclops can go 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

larzbrah said:


> I actually like the dial and 173esque hour markers. The bezel and cyclops can go
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I own skx173 and 399...and struggling to see any 173-esque semblance there sorry ;-)
And don't even get me started on the inverted camel toe top dial marker...


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## larzbrah (Aug 3, 2017)

New Berfine leather strap from Amazon. Little stuff out of the box but it's my first leather strap and I imagine they're all like that til they break in. Anyhow I think I'm gonna mix it up from rubber straps and natos for summer to leather for fall and winter 

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raleigh_ (Sep 10, 2017)

My 173 that I picked up for $65 day before yesterday. Threw on a BluShark NATO and I'm definitely a fan..









Originally, I bought a 007 mod as my intro to Seikos from eBay but had to send it back unfortunately. Thankfully it didn't put a bad taste in my mouth for these watches, they really are the perfect all purpose watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Strapcode on skx007

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## tedjosg2003 (Jun 17, 2009)

Standard skx009K









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

rockmastermike said:


>


What insert? Looks like you did some work to it


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

kriiiss said:


> What insert? Looks like you did some work to it


Thank you - it is a brass insert. I recently picked it up from member dmb359 who did the work


----------



## leong33 (Aug 27, 2013)

My first automatic Seiko . Never service before and run great but the bezel and the crown turn a little tight. Will send for first service today.


----------



## Panych (Sep 10, 2017)

Lovely watch. Very accurate, only +5.8 sec a day...


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

rockmastermike said:


> Thank you - it is a brass insert. I recently picked it up from member dmb359 who did the work


And imagine how much better would it look if dmb359 found a way to imprint the markers and numerals to create that great looking light/dark brass contrast on the bezel after some weeks and months of use.


----------



## ultra7k (Feb 25, 2016)

Mine finally came in the mail yesterday - it was a painful week waiting for it to arrive. Today is the first full day with this on the wrist. I must also add it's my first experience with a Seiko dive watch, and holy moly that lume feeds off of any light source and stays charged for a good while.

I have a canvas strap on the way for this one and can't wait to try it out. I noticed that it is quite heavy on the wrist in comparison to some of my other watches - my wife also made the same comment when she tried it on. Overall, really loving this watch and will be wearing it for a few days before I rotate out.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

What can I do with this 1996 patina SKX0007 ?


----------



## m84 (Oct 1, 2014)

Sprint Veloce said:


> What can I do with this 1996 patina SKX0007 ?


You can wear it in good health! It rocks!


----------



## m84 (Oct 1, 2014)

But in all seriousness, I would just give it a movement service, if it hasn't and a clean, and wear it as is. 
It has aged very well, and I think it looks very nice like that! 

Cheers,


----------



## larzbrah (Aug 3, 2017)

m84 said:


> You can wear it in good health! It rocks!


Service it, get hands and bezel from a skx011 and make this watch from S.L.









This is the watch that made me get an skx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## larzbrah (Aug 3, 2017)

Well my 3 month old skx from Jomashop started making a loud metal rattling sound with the slightest tap on the hardlex. Sent it back to Jomashop for service. Hope they fix it :/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raleigh_ (Sep 10, 2017)

laff79 said:


>


Love this band...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

Strap for sale. Curved end rubber , $20 shipped . PM me


----------



## Mer2112 (Oct 8, 2016)

Showin' off.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Mer2112 said:


> Showin' off.


the problem with this calibers is not the accuracy in one position, is the positional variance. 
in any case they can be calibrated pretty accurately. nice toy to do it, I have the same one


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Got this one in just recently and have been wearing it quite a bit.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

erikclabaugh said:


> Got this one in just recently and have been wearing it quite a bit.


FANTASTIC PICS, my friend


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

This week's rotation.


----------



## dleesys (Feb 14, 2017)

009 is still my main work watch, I go between this and my square g-shock, pure tanks!


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Gym buddy


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

babola said:


> This week's rotation.


Do you have a link for the NATO? Is it orange or brown, or orangy brown? Thanks

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

humphrj said:


> Do you have a link for the NATO? Is it orange or brown, or orangy brown? Thanks


Sorry, no 
It's an old Nato I bought some 10+ years ago off a member at SCWF forum. Not a clue where he got if from, though.

The color is burnt orange, similar to DIVERS 200m dial text

Try a visual search in Google.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Feeling a little French  today 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhhwatchusg (Sep 13, 2017)

Love it! Where did you get that strap?


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

dhhwatchusg said:


> Love it! Where did you get that strap?


Thanks. From a local vender. U should be able to get one on eBay

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

SKX009 nice patina on Strapcode super Jubilee - 1996 , First year of production b-)


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Not exactly an SKX007 but still Seiko. How do I know it's genuine? - the dial is misaligned <3


----------



## HMT0231fan (Aug 24, 2017)

So guys, I got a 007 for a decent price but with an aftermarket bezel insert. Now, what I find with this is that the insert does not have the outer metal ring on the lume-pip. This is starting to annoy me, is there a way to procure a new, genuine insert for like <$20 ex-Philippines. Any recommendations?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

HMT0231fan said:


> So guys, I got a 007 for a decent price but with an aftermarket bezel insert. Now, what I find with this is that the insert does not have the outer metal ring on the lume-pip. This is starting to annoy me, is there a way to procure a new, genuine insert for like <$20 ex-Philippines. Any recommendations?


the stock 007 doesn't have a small metal ring around the pip....


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

It's a 7002 but I'm sure that's okay...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GBNova (Jul 30, 2011)

Just took delivery of my 009 to go with my 007 below. I got the 007 on rubber and decided to get the 009 on bracelet just to have the bracelet even though I intended to swap it out anyway. My advice is that if you are not intending to use the bracelet get it on rubber strap. You'll avoid the scratches that come from the hollow link where it meets the case. Because I got the 007 on rubber it came scratch free.


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

GBNova said:


> Just took delivery of my 009 to go with my 007 below. I got the 007 on rubber and decided to get the 009 on bracelet just to have the bracelet even though I intended to swap it out anyway. My advice is that if you are not intending to use the bracelet get it on rubber strap. You'll avoid the scratches that come from the hollow link where it meets the case. Because I got the 007 on rubber it came scratch free.
> 
> View attachment 12544001


I'm sure you'll be buying a strapcode bracelet before long anyway.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## HMT0231fan (Aug 24, 2017)

timetellinnoob said:


> the stock 007 doesn't have a small metal ring around the pip....


This is what I had got recently,









And this is what the bezel on most watches seem to look like,















Maybe not a metal ring, is it like a cavity which is not totally filled in?


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

HMT0231fan said:


> Maybe not a metal ring, is it like a cavity which is not totally filled in?


It's covered by some sort of crystal, that's what gives the impression of there being a ring of non-lume pipness.

OnT;


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

You can tell by the reflection.


----------



## HMT0231fan (Aug 24, 2017)

Tickstart said:


> You can tell by the reflection.


True! Thank you for the pics, the aftermarket dial insert which I've got seems to have that filled with plastic lume? I'm not sure of the material, but it looks a little off.

I'm currently thinking of getting the Dagaz (Coke/Silver Pepsi) or the DLW Black Sub Ceramic Insert (how brittle can this be?), any other recommendations?


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

Some of my SKX


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

HMT0231fan said:


> timetellinnoob said:
> 
> 
> > the stock 007 doesn't have a small metal ring around the pip....
> ...


Hmm, aftermarket bezel insert with hand filled lume pip, dial with faded "Diver's 200m" text...did yoy get this watch from a Philipino seller on eBay by any chance?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

simple combo.

about the aftermarket one, like the 2 i have (7002 and 6309) they fill up the entire hole and basically make it flush. it's just the way they seem to be.

i imagine someone here has modded their bezel and has one laying around spare. genuine seiko ones ought to be available through someone via google i would think though too.


----------



## HMT0231fan (Aug 24, 2017)

babola said:


> Hmm, aftermarket bezel insert with hand filled lume pip, dial with faded "Diver's 200m" text...did yoy get this watch from a Philipino seller on eBay by any chance?


Yep, was going pretty cheap for ~60 shipped, thought why not...big mistake, no?

The dial also has evidence of a cleaned up arc going across 10 and 11 o clock made by the sweep of the hours hand. Correcting all of this might take the price I saved by buying one of these, if not more?



timetellinnoob said:


> simple combo.
> 
> about the aftermarket one, like the 2 i have (7002 and 6309) they fill up the entire hole and basically make it flush. it's just the way they seem to be.
> 
> i imagine someone here has modded their bezel and has one laying around spare. genuine seiko ones ought to be available through someone via google i would think though too.


Yep. I've started looking around for a new dial and bezel. Possibly a new seconds hand too, given the lume on it seems to have more age than the dial itself. That seems off too. Wew.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

The Father of 007\009 ;-)


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

HMT0231fan said:


> This is what I had got recently,
> 
> View attachment 12545845
> 
> ...


If you want a genuine SEIKO SKX007 bezel insert send me a PM.

SEIKO doesn' t sale only the insert.

.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## RotorBoater (Mar 31, 2016)

Double domed sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel insert by yobokies. Here's a few strap options.

I just got this Worn & Wound pull-through strap for my Steinhart but it felt more at home on my SKX. Comfiest strap I own!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhd1954 (Feb 14, 2012)

Two piece strap


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Hello my friends, here is my 7002 Navy Blue Pepsi


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Sprint Veloce said:


> Hello my friends, here is my 7002 Navy Blue Pepsi


Rare bird these days, imdeed.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

My SKX012


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

Anyone have an extra lume pip from the stock insert laying around? I lost mine


----------



## e dantes (Mar 1, 2015)

Just picked up this 009. The chapter ring is misaligned. I put it on a Strapcode Jubilee and took it for a walk around town. Beautiful season in New England.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

e dantes said:


> Just picked up this 009. The chapter ring is misaligned. I put it on a Strapcode Jubilee and took it for a walk around town. Beautiful season in New England.
> 
> View attachment 12570991
> 
> ...


Where in New England are you?

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Jidomaki (Aug 28, 2017)

kriiiss said:


> Anyone have an extra lume pip from the stock insert laying around? I lost mine


I know that feeling. Only changed the bezel insert twice on SKXs, but both times the stock lume pip came off separately.
Is just the lume pip available?


----------



## e dantes (Mar 1, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> Where in New England are you?


In Vermont. My first autumn up here. Seeing the hillsides filling with color just brings a smile to my face.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

e dantes said:


> In Vermont. My first autumn up here. Seeing the hillsides filling with color just brings a smile to my face.


Nice. I grew up in Rhode Island and I miss it very much. I live in Texas now. Way too flat and too hot.

Enjoy it. You'll love it.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Fatvette (Jan 28, 2017)

007


----------



## 123robert (Nov 26, 2013)

On holiday took two watches...


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

New SKX mod just in. Trying to see how it keeps time. Still trying to get used to the larger size, but I love this blue domed crystal and ceramic bezel insert.


----------



## dleesys (Feb 14, 2017)

Modded the mineral glass to DD sapphire. I still like with the "permanently attached" Monster bracelet but I do miss being able to put it in straps.


----------



## samnk (May 13, 2016)

Can't complain









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

From a button up to flannel, effortlessly.


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Wearing my SKX today. Awaiting new arrival from Japan, can't wait 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

You guys are going to get sick of me.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Life is good









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Happy to have this close cousin back in my collection










PS Still have this one too


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rayofpwn (Jun 18, 2015)

21 straight days with this bad boy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

New insert from Dr.Seikostain. Also thinking about adding Yobokies 2015 Tuna hands.....anyone mind photoshopping some in?


----------



## Killintime (May 15, 2008)

Love my 007, always ends up being my go to.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

SKX Orange Mod.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

uvalaw2005 said:


>


Great strap 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

The Father of 009 ;-)


----------



## RotorBoater (Mar 31, 2016)

Just received this Shark mesh H link from WatchGecko.com. I think it suits the SKX well by keeping the look rugged. Comfy as can be and easy to adjust I'd recommend!

I have a 7.25" wrist and removed all but one link when adjusting, so it still looks clean for those of you concerned about the H links showing.

P.S. You can get 10% off their website with the discount code WATCHUSEEK


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

Hi there, i give my Mod`s a name, this one called "Katana", why? The dial from the Shogun and a Shogun needs .......... yes a Katana.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## larzbrah (Aug 3, 2017)

vandit said:


>


What strap is that? What is that "style" strap called with just the two stitches on top by the lugs? Looks great on the 009

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

larzbrah said:


> What strap is that? What is that "style" strap called with just the two stitches on top by the lugs? Looks great on the 009
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a "Minimal Stitch Strap"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)

larzbrah said:


> What strap is that? What is that "style" strap called with just the two stitches on top by the lugs? Looks great on the 009
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks, it's handmade strap by FXR


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

Turned my SKX into a Desk Diver. Sorry for the bad quality pic.

Life's What You Make It


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Brekel said:


> Turned my SKX into a Desk Diver. Sorry for the bad quality pic.
> 
> Life's What You Make It


Did this start life as a skx171 or have you added the dial, black day and date and MM hands?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

humphrj said:


> Did this start life as a skx171 or have you added the dial, black day and date and MM hands?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


This started life as a SKX007: Added the original MM hands, 171 dial, Black day/date, domed saphire, 4r36, signed crown and the smooth bezel. This one already had some different incarnations ;-)

Life's What You Make It


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

This is how she looked before going in for service (after 20 years on the wrist):



















I hope to have her back by the weekend!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GBM (Sep 20, 2016)

I picked up a new Bonetto Cinturini strap from Watchgecko.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

GBM said:


> I picked up a new Bonetto Cinturini strap from Watchgecko.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. Flat vent too

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

First post, been lurking for years. Got my SKX007 today and there is a dust speck on the 14 minute marker, I think it's annoying enough to ask for a replacement but I worry the replacement will be worse!


----------



## RotorBoater (Mar 31, 2016)

pojo1806 said:


> First post, been lurking for years. Got my SKX007 today and there is a dust speck on the 14 minute marker, I think it's annoying enough to ask for a replacement but I worry the replacement will be worse!
> 
> View attachment 12605335


If you still can, you might as well! I got a new crystal put on mine and it has a tiny finger smudge on the inside that's driving me nuts. I understand the annoyance

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

pojo1806 said:


> First post, been lurking for years. Got my SKX007 today and there is a dust speck on the 14 minute marker, I think it's annoying enough to ask for a replacement but I worry the replacement will be worse!
> 
> View attachment 12605335


Do not do that, open the caseback to remove the whole movement and blow out the dust is a matter of few minute and it's a very easy task. If you are not able to do by yourself, a professional watchmaker can do it for few bucks and solve you the slight misalignment of your chapter ring too


----------



## coaster183 (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Suburban Diver (Aug 10, 2017)

A little leisurely stroll with SKX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

RotorBoater said:


> If you still can, you might as well! I got a new crystal put on mine and it has a tiny finger smudge on the inside that's driving me nuts. I understand the annoyance
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The replacement is coming today, hopefully dust free! Absolutely loving the watch, it's my 2nd Seiko.


----------



## MarcoM (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

My replacement arrived a few hours ago, looks like it's dust free!


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

Just ordered a double dome blue AR sapphire and ceramic bezel insert from DLW Watches and also a Strapcode super oyster, can't wait to give my first time modding a go. I am actually pretty terrified.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Dagaz is having a huge sale on crystals....

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

pojo1806 said:


> Just ordered a double dome blue AR sapphire and ceramic bezel insert from DLW Watches and also a Strapcode super oyster, can't wait to give my first time modding a go. I am actually pretty terrified.












I have literally that exact combination. It's fantastic.


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Still one of my favorites...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

RotorRonin said:


> I have literally that exact combination. It's fantastic.


I used that crystal and insert - I was bothered how the crystals outer edge didn't rise to the height of the inner edge of the insert.....weird gap. Looks and feels awkward at certain angles.

Anyone else feel that way too?

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

RotorRonin said:


> I have literally that exact combination. It's fantastic.


That is the bezel I picked so it's literally exactly what my watch will look like providing I don't screw it up.


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

It would appear the market is being flooded with SKX's at the moment. Ebay is absolutely loaded with them.


----------



## mistercoffee1 (Apr 22, 2015)

DonJ53 said:


> It would appear the market is being flooded with SKX's at the moment. Ebay is absolutely loaded with them.


The pricing doesn't really reflect it, though.


----------



## timboogeyman (Oct 24, 2014)

Do 013s count? Also the oyster bracelet is so meant for the SKX. Strapcode FTW!


----------



## Jidomaki (Aug 28, 2017)

My favorite SKX. Waiting on glass and gaskets so I can get it changed when I take it in to get regulated.


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

Strapcode super oyster arrived today, apart from some marks on one of the links (on the side/screw area, closest one to buckle) it's amazing quality, beats the stock jubilee by miles. Just waiting on my DLW sapphire double dome and ceramic bezel now.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX 009 on Super jubilee









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattGoose (Nov 2, 2017)

I've looked through pages and pages of this thread before posting 

I'm looking for a ceramic bezel insert that matches the 009 face. It's unclear if anyone makes one that truly matches? I'd prefer to keep the stock markings.

Also, I'm looking for double domed sapphire crystal as well. I'd like one that sits flush with the inner ring of the bezel. 

Thank you!!


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

MattGoose said:


> I've looked through pages and pages of this thread before posting
> 
> I'm looking for a ceramic bezel insert that matches the 009 face. It's unclear if anyone makes one that truly matches? I'd prefer to keep the stock markings.
> 
> ...


Crystaltimes ct037f.
DLW does a flat ceramic insert same shape as OEM insert i.e. not sloping.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattGoose (Nov 2, 2017)

humphrj said:


> Crystaltimes ct037f.
> DLW does a flat ceramic insert same shape as OEM insert i.e. not sloping.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


That's amazing - thank you!!

Does the DLW insert match the blue face of the 009?


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

MattGoose said:


> That's amazing - thank you!!
> 
> Does the DLW insert match the blue face of the 009?


Sorry. I was thinking 007. Read the post too quickly. Crystal is right though.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattGoose (Nov 2, 2017)

humphrj said:


> Sorry. I was thinking 007. Read the post too quickly. Crystal is right though.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


The crystal looks perfect.

Anyone have thoughts on a blue ceramic bezel insert to match the face of the 009?


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

MattGoose said:


> The crystal looks perfect.
> 
> Anyone have thoughts on a blue ceramic bezel insert to match the face of the 009?


Maybe this soon? https://lcbistore.com/products/copy-of-seiko-skx-mm300-style-black?variant=47304457732

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattGoose (Nov 2, 2017)

humphrj said:


> Maybe this soon?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Too funny - I just finished emailing them to ask how well it matches!


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

My SKX009 Japan, Strapcodfe bracelet with SEIKO diver' s extension


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Jidomaki said:


> My favorite SKX. Waiting on glass and gaskets so I can get it changed when I take it in to get regulated.


Beauty ! Here is mine (1996), new gaskets a new glass nda Super Jubilee


----------



## pochitoski (May 11, 2013)

Looks awesome


----------



## naihet (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

I finally decided to get one of these, can you guys confirm the dial is dark blue? Otherwise I'll be disappointed.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

cuthbert said:


> I finally decided to get one of these, can you guys confirm the dial is dark blue? Otherwise I'll be disappointed.


Yes, the dial should be matte dark blue. Bezel too. I know it appears black in the photo but that's not what's like in the real life.


----------



## bank222 (Feb 24, 2017)

SKX009J on blushark nato.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Classic Pepsi on a Charcoal DAS.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

This is slowly becoming a Seiko 009 Pepsi thread ;-)


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

while it is dark blue..it is so dark..it might as well be black in many lighting situation (SKX009)


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Finally got one of these, I love it so much, the jubilee bracelet is SOOO comfortable!!! No idea why anyone would hate on it.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## haanrii (Feb 15, 2015)

My SKX007 arrived on thursday. Doesn't hurt to have it next to my LE SARB063. Got bunch of parts, both OEM & aftermarket coming in soon. Hopefully..
I'm not a huge fan of this OEM jubilee. Might wear it for christmas tho as it jingles. ;-)


----------



## RotorBoater (Mar 31, 2016)

Started falling out of love with this one but I swapped out the submariner style bezel insert for a ceramic style matching the original and I love it again. Here it is on a Miltat Horween strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Ma petite SKX009 de 1996


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

SKX175


----------



## Beda (Sep 18, 2012)

SKX007 with Dagaz Plunger minute hand and double dome A/R Sapphire

[iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12635075&stc=1&d=1509986438"]







[/iurl]


----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)

Still on my wrist!


----------



## MattGoose (Nov 2, 2017)

Came across an SKX007j today with yellow writing instead of red.

Appears to be either 1999 or 2009 - is that just how the red fade or a unique variant?

Any other thoughts on this watch:


----------



## mistercoffee1 (Apr 22, 2015)

That wouldn't be from a vendor in the Philippines, would it?


----------



## geeman77 (Jul 25, 2012)

Modifications:
Dial - SKX171
Hands- Yobokies Tri Colour Plongeur.
Crystal - Dagaz superdome crystal.
Bezel - Yobokies big grip bezel.
Bezel insert - Dagaz ceramic sloped black slick insert. Edit. Thank you so much dagaz for doing a sloped ceramic insert to go with your superdomes.
Bracelet - Strapcode Endmill with V-Clip clasp.


----------



## geeman77 (Jul 25, 2012)

MattGoose said:


> Came across an SKX007j today with yellow writing instead of red.
> 
> Appears to be either 1999 or 2009 - is that just how the red fade or a unique variant?
> 
> ...


What suggests that it's 1999 or 2009? The only thing that looks suspect to me is the discolouration on the top edges of the hour and minute hands.

Also, are you trying to find out if this is a fake?


----------



## mistercoffee1 (Apr 22, 2015)

geeman77 said:


> What suggests that it's 1999 or 2009? The only thing that looks suspect to me is the discolouration on the top edges of the hour and minute hands.


The lume pip on the bezel insert suggests it's not original either.


----------



## geeman77 (Jul 25, 2012)

Not so sure. Here's mine before all the mods:


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

MattGoose said:


> Came across an SKX007j today with yellow writing instead of red.
> 
> Appears to be either 1999 or 2009 - is that just how the red fade or a unique variant?
> 
> ...


First time I see a yellow script, it doesn' t look faded IMHO


----------



## MattGoose (Nov 2, 2017)

mistercoffee1 said:


> That wouldn't be from a vendor in the Philippines, would it?


It is&#8230;.

There's a couple on ebay and watchrecon coming from the Philippines. Not sure how legitimate they may all be&#8230;.

Would appreciate any thoughts you may have!


----------



## MattGoose (Nov 2, 2017)

geeman77 said:


> What suggests that it's 1999 or 2009? The only thing that looks suspect to me is the discolouration on the top edges of the hour and minute hands.
> 
> Also, are you trying to find out if this is a fake?


The seller's description is what leads me to the year.

I don't know that I want to call it a fake, but am interested in doing some research before making a move. I did some research into the variants, but a lot of the resources out there are older and the photos that go with the posts have disappeared over the years.

Could the discoloration be due to age, if it really is from 1999?


----------



## MattGoose (Nov 2, 2017)

Any additional thoughts? Auction is ending soon...

The serial number lines up with the seller's statement.

I think I'm going to roll the dice....


----------



## MattGoose (Nov 2, 2017)

I own it now, so we'll see what we get 

Best source for high quality NATOs?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

MattGoose said:


> I own it now, so we'll see what we get
> 
> Best source for high quality NATOs?


Blushark


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Timefactors NATO Straps



MattGoose said:


> I own it now, so we'll see what we get
> 
> Best source for high quality NATOs?


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Seiko SKX009 on a Stracode Oyster bracelet...










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## amikee (Jun 9, 2017)

Seiko SKX009 Doxa mod by Duarte


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)

SKX009 vs Numark


----------



## julianpierce68 (Nov 10, 2017)

Enjoying a new strap on my Pepsi

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cubeistan (May 13, 2008)




----------



## Suburban Diver (Aug 10, 2017)

007

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX 009 today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattGoose (Nov 2, 2017)

mistercoffee1 said:


> That wouldn't be from a vendor in the Philippines, would it?


Just in from the Philippines!

Damage to the hands in the original posting is pretty much invisible. The letters are a nicely faded yellow and definitely a different tone than the orange often seen.

For $120, it was well worth the roll of the dice!

Plan is to switch out the strap (probably bracelet), add a ceramic bezel insert and domed crystal.


----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

Ok so I found 009 for a good price, I couldn't resist. I have always loved that case - shape, lines, size, pepsi bezel and jubilee. But I had issue with orange "divers 200" , dark blue "not true blue" dial and different shade of lume on the dial and hands. So I intend to mod it. Start with carribian blue dial , white chapter ring and white hands...

Sent from my Mi-4c using Tapatalk


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

Strapcode Super Oyster, DLW double dome sapphire with blue AR and ceramic sub bezel, mods done by myself.


----------



## kplam (Mar 28, 2015)

Vacation watch!









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

pekshn89 said:


> Ok so I found 009 for a good price, I couldn't resist. I have always loved that case - shape, lines, size, pepsi bezel and jubilee. But I had issue with orange "divers 200" , dark blue "not true blue" dial and different shade of lume on the dial and hands. So I intend to mod it. Start with carribian blue dial , white chapter ring and white hands...
> 
> Sent from my Mi-4c using Tapatalk


The dagaz dial is a nice blue if you're after that kind of shade. Chapter ring was from the states on eBay - I will straighten it when I get 5 mins - long story!!

Nobody seems to like the bezel except me, which is fine as I'm the one who wears it!! I think Dagaz do the same hands as the plongeur ones I used but all in white.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

Nice. Yes Heliox blue is also my choice. Can you pm me some more photos? I like bezel, it is tzunami from dr seikostein?

Sent from my Mi-4c using Tapatalk


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

pekshn89 said:


> Nice. Yes Heliox blue is also my choice. Can you pm me some more photos? I like bezel, it is tzunami from dr seikostein?
> 
> Sent from my Mi-4c using Tapatalk


Yes it is. It's awesome, was the look I was after. I've got a blue titanium PO so I wanted a brighter blue. The cold steel bezel is awesome too (see below) also from dr seiko stain. Will PM some build photos.

Neither watch got any love on the forum, but I like em both!! Both also have crystaltimes domed glass, blue AR on the blue and purple on the other one. I sand blasted the case on the doxa military too.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Finally arrived.









So far not too impressed, I must admit.


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

cuthbert said:


> Finally arrived.
> 
> View attachment 12657917
> 
> ...


Give it a chance on a better strap before you flip it. I've never liked it on standard Z22 strap.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

humphrj said:


> Give it a chance on a better strap before you flip it. I've never liked it on standard Z22 strap.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


The strap has the usual problem, it's too long for my wrist (6.5").

I already ordered a Strapcode Jubilee bracelet, but my problem is the accuracy (the fabled "J" gained 40 seconds the first day) and the color of the bezel: while I like the dark grey/blue dial the insert doesn't match the color, and generally speaking I think the 013 is more "proportionate".

I also have this:









Quality wise the finish of the Turtle case is much better, no context...the 009 is less bulky but that's it.


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

cuthbert said:


> The strap has the usual problem, it's too long for my wrist (6.5").
> 
> I already ordered a Strapcode Jubilee bracelet, but my problem is the accuracy (the fabled "J" gained 40 seconds the first day) and the color of the bezel: while I like the dark grey/blue dial the insert doesn't match the color, and generally speaking I think the 013 is more "proportionate".
> 
> ...


Funny. I've got the same size 6.5" wrist and have been wearing the PADI turtle all week. My first proper watch was the 013 but I felt it wore too tall for it's size somehow.
My favourite rubber strap is the borealis Isofrane style, and even though it's quite long, you can wear it on a smallish wrist with no end bit flipping about and catching on things.

Dunno where you are but I'd be happy to regulate it for you once the movement has run in.

Your ideal option might be to shove a PADI dial, hands and movement in a 009 if you still don't gel with it after a while.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

After several tries I've finally concluded that I can't wear my SKX on a bracelet. The weight of the watch head is such that it feels too heavy on a bracelet. But I love it on this and NATO or RAF nylon.

I have a MM300 clasp for sale from my last bracelet try if anyone is interested.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunkeljoanito (Feb 27, 2015)

one side

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Love it when the bezel is baaarely aligned at 12 o'clock, best position


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Dunkeljoanito said:


> one side
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Love that photo, very much.
Shows that SKX diver charisma and attraction vey well.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

No thank, not interested in creating a Turtle/SKX franken, I might be tempted to customise the SKX a little with a blue and orange bezel insert that matches the dial and the writing to improve it.

And my 013 is deadly accurate from out of the box, this J has been disappointing, of course I can regulate it but again I don't think it's worth of the trouble for few extra lines on the dial and the case.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Strapcode super jubilee arrived:









It definitely improves the look and feel of the watch, but I am still undecided, I don't think it will get much wrist time between the Turtle and the 013.


----------



## slicemaster (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## JTrubs (Nov 17, 2017)

Being a longtime owner of a few 007s, figured I'd check in here. A fan of the overall look and design, but gearing up to mod one in the not-too-distant future.


----------



## Zanetti (Jun 10, 2017)

babola said:


>


Magical...your photo made me strap mine on today.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Zanetti said:


> Magical...your photo made me strap mine on today.


Thanks mate...got these two in this week's rotation:


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

occasionally at work we get promotional t's of some of the err... not-best movies out there. had this one sitting around for a while. this one happened to be semi-diver related, hehe.


----------



## slicemaster (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## Hectrrr (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

_I haven't had a bracelet on my SKX for sometime now. I kind of miss it. 
May have to put it back on and have the rest of the other divers have the rubber strap._





































~v~​


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Got any SKX ?





Hectrrr said:


> View attachment 12668789


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Grandfather mid-size 1983... ;-)


----------



## JaridLyfeBrown (Aug 26, 2015)

The SKX007 was my first automatic. This is a watch my son will be wearing when he is man enough to do so.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragna (Oct 5, 2016)

Ops sorry... wrong thread !


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

009 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

I noticed my chapter ring on my 007 was out of alignment (my fault, I didn't pay enough attention when I fitted the sapphire crystal). So I decided to fix it. I had fitted a ceramic insert and hadn't realised that they have a slightly smaller inner diameter to the stock insert. So when I popped the crystal it smashed the insert. Take the bezel of first guys!!!


----------



## Jonastan (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Another shot









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Not a SKX but a lovely 7002 Custom Navy Blue


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

SKX007


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

009J on my favourite strap:


----------



## newlandermeister (Nov 14, 2017)

009K2, Miltat Super 3D Oyster, bezel from crystaltimes. Double dome sapphire crystal with blue AR is also coming, can't decide between these two ceramic bezel inserts..


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

Does this count? 









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

navjing0614 said:


> Does this count?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'Course it does.
It's all in the family...SKX173 isn't that far off.


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

So glad to have one of these back in my rotation.
Now to get a bracelet I actually like for it.


----------



## Dharmaboy (Nov 12, 2014)

SKX007J - custom bezel and ring on a super jubilee.









Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

The super jubilee bracelet makes the difference.









Does anybody know where I can find a dark blue and orange insert? Ideally the same shade of dark blue of the dial and the orange of the Diver's 200 mt writing.


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

Nice picture great watch 


MonTex said:


> _I haven't had a bracelet on my SKX for sometime now. I kind of miss it.
> May have to put it back on and have the rest of the other divers have the rubber strap._
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Endmill from Strapcode?



MonTex said:


> _I haven't had a bracelet on my SKX for sometime now. I kind of miss it.
> May have to put it back on and have the rest of the other divers have the rubber strap._
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

cuthbert said:


> The super jubilee bracelet makes the difference.
> 
> View attachment 12679523
> 
> ...


I have this insert from Dr. Seikostain on ebay

I think it matches nicely as it is more of a faded orange rather than a bright red


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Can't decide which clasp option...

I like the extra micro adjustments on the second one but it looks thicker.

Any suggestions?

https://www.strapcode.com/store/22m...olid-stainless-steel-p-2620.html#.WhpPkLbMyRt

https://www.strapcode.com/store/22m...09011-button-chamfer-p-4109.html#.WhpPbbbMyRt


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Dunkeljoanito (Feb 27, 2015)

SKXMacro

Hickory, dickory, dock.
The mouse ran up the clock.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

AndrwTNT said:


> Can't decide which clasp option...
> 
> I like the extra micro adjustments on the second one but it looks thicker.
> 
> ...


The first one is machined and thicker, the second is folded steel.

They also have the V clasp that is machined but slightly thinner.


----------



## Loneman (Jan 22, 2016)

AndrwTNT said:


> Can't decide which clasp option...
> 
> I like the extra micro adjustments on the second one but it looks thicker.
> 
> ...


I went with the first one. I preferred the chunky appearance of the second clasp but thought the folded corners on the underside looked like they'd make for some discomfort.

I do find it very comfy & secure, however, it took three goes before I received a 24mm Super Engineer II with the same clasp that didn't either click all of the time or simply pop open. Though this final one is, as the Endmill, very comfy & secure.


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

009 while watching the Birds whack the Bears - having said that, they better win. Bought a nice RAF, but the bracelet is super tough to get off!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

cuthbert said:


> The first one is machined and thicker, the second is folded steel.
> 
> They also have the V clasp that is machined but slightly thinner.





Loneman said:


> I went with the first one. I preferred the chunky appearance of the second clasp but thought the folded corners on the underside looked like they'd make for some discomfort.
> 
> I do find it very comfy & secure, however, it took three goes before I received a 24mm Super Engineer II with the same clasp that didn't either click all of the time or simply pop open. Though this final one is, as the Endmill, very comfy & secure.


Thanks for the input guys, I ended up going with the V-Clasp Endmill. It seems to be the best middle ground with extra micro adjustments and a thinner profile clasp. Hopefully it ends up working out!


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

AndrwTNT said:


> Thanks for the input guys, I ended up going with the V-Clasp Endmill. It seems to be the best middle ground with extra micro adjustments and a thinner profile clasp. Hopefully it ends up working out!


I got that clasp on the Super Jubilee and it's very well made.


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

SKX007 - or What's left of it - on a Martu strap.

Life's What You Make It


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Do these new models spell the end of the SKX007/SKX009?

https://www.seiko-prospex.com/sea/srpc35k1










Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Damned cushion case.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Damned cushion case.


I had a Turtle for a while and besides the additional heft and size, the actual comfort was better than the SKX. The name cushion case was and is appropriate.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I've already emailed (and heard back from) Yobokies about the new watch. He has no info in it as of yet.

Was asking if the actual bezel and bezel insert are the same as the SXK. 

















Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> Do these new models spell the end of the SKX007/SKX009?
> 
> https://www.seiko-prospex.com/sea/srpc35k1
> 
> ...


Don't say that out loud, the SKX prices have come down nicely since the last run, when I assume they switched some of their production team on to the turtles when they were new.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

As much as I love the SKX line, we've all been asking for a newer version with a hacking and handwinding movement. The massive success of the Turtle also means Seiko will capitalize on that style watch. 

I'll never sell my remaining two SKX models, but this just might be the pivot watch that Seiko uses away from the SKX lineup. 

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

I don’t know, that SRPC35K1 looks like an ugly version of the turtle, but that’s just me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

The cyclops.... WHY the cyclops?...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

It would be safe to say that the cyclops will be easily removable.


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Dec1968 said:


> It would be safe to say that the cyclops will be easily removable.


True..


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Dec1968 said:


> Do these new models spell the end of the SKX007/SKX009?
> 
> https://www.seiko-prospex.com/sea/srpc35k1


Doubt it. Not everyone is into cushion shaped watches.

General populous even less.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

babola said:


> Doubt it. Not everyone is into cushion shaped watches.
> 
> General populous even less.


Well, the Turtle is selling like crazy.....and has no sighs of slowing down. I own two SKX models and sold my Turtle, so I am not a huge Turtle fan....but I'm speaking to the physical comfort on the wrist. Felt better on my wrist as compared to my SKX watches. I've heard that from many owners of both. I don't like the shape as much, feels bloated at the lugs, but the comfort was amazing.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Well, the Turtle is selling like crazy.....and has no sighs of slowing down. I own two SKX models and sold my Turtle, so I am not a huge Turtle fan....but I'm speaking to the physical comfort on the wrist. Felt better on my wrist as compared to my SKX watches. I've heard that from many owners of both. I don't like the shape as much, feels bloated at the lugs, but the comfort was amazing.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


Had two Turdles and ended up selling them. Bought a SKX Pepsi again after foolishly selling the first one. Don't dislike the Turtles, but to me it looks like what happens if an Elephant sat on a SKX. Kinda of squashed looking on the wrist.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> Had two Turdles and ended up selling them. Bought a SKX Pepsi again after foolishly selling the first one. Don't dislike the Turtles, but to me it looks like what happens if an Elephant sat on a SKX. Kinda of squashed looking on the wrist.


LOL

My experience is that had the Turtle come in the same dimensions as the SKX it would have a broader audience. It's just a hair too large - and the taper towards the lugs from the center of the case should be a touch sharper and a bit less pudgy looking. I know that's the Shaw they wanted and follows the original, but it would have made for a more modern and sleek version in my opinion. I nearly took mine to pieces to mod the case but decided against it.

Now, to be honest, flat on the wrist, it follows the shape of my wrist far better than the SKX. Has more flow to it. The SKX has a drop off at the lugs that is almost too aggressive to me. The subtle downward turn of the case on the Turtle was absolutely elegant on wrist. That is what I miss the most.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Dec1968 said:


> Do these new models spell the end of the SKX007/SKX009?


wait wait... i've heard this before! =)


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

See this yet?

https://www.strapcode.com/store/images/WatchReference/W_SS221803B019-A_Seiko-SKX007.jpg

https://www.strapcode.com/store/22m...p-button-double-lock-p-4085.html#.WiA49q2ZPyg


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

The crown at 3 o'clock? Eww


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## darwin11 (Dec 2, 2017)

my first seiko


----------



## Ignaciob (Dec 28, 2016)

I know Adam Savage is a watch horse and seen him wear Omega Speedmasters, but it seems like he's wearing a Pepsi with a Super Jubilee in a great maker video.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Ignaciob said:


> I know Adam Savage is a watch horse and seen him wear Omega Speedmasters, but it seems like he's wearing a Pepsi with a Super Jubilee in a great maker video.


You SOB! I had to watch that all once started


----------



## Dunkeljoanito (Feb 27, 2015)

Waiting patiently for a new strap.... 










Hickory, dickory, dock.
The mouse ran up the clock.


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Ignaciob said:


> I know Adam Savage is a watch horse and seen him wear Omega Speedmasters, but it seems like he's wearing a Pepsi with a Super Jubilee in a great maker video.


I noticed that when I first saw that video too!


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Well my Strapcode Endmill finally arrived friday in the mail, but when I went to size the links, one end had a screw that was stripped and wasn't seating or ever secured, and the other end had a screw that would not come out once unthreaded....

Through emailing CS, they are being very helpful but even after sending photos and videos of the issue, they are still having me ship it back to them before they send out a new one so it look like it will be awhile still.. Good time to practice my patience I suppose!


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I want to add a little color to this by way of bezel insert (maybe on a coin edges bezel). There are so many choices though. Any suggestions? I'm not really trying to reproduce anything in particular despite this having a distinctly Seamaster 300 vibe to it.

What Dagaz insert would you add?









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cinemafia (Oct 8, 2017)

SKX009 with a dial-swap, as modded by another WUS forum-user. I put it on a khaki BluShark NATO and just love this damn thing!


----------



## NoTimeToLose (Sep 23, 2016)

My new SKX007 arrived yesterday!


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

SKX031










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bshah1976 (Jun 28, 2017)

Dunkeljoanito said:


> Waiting patiently for a new strap....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bshah1976 (Jun 28, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I want to add a little color to this by way of bezel insert (maybe on a coin edges bezel). There are so many choices though. Any suggestions? I'm not really trying to reproduce anything in particular despite this having a distinctly Seamaster 300 vibe to it.
> 
> What Dagaz insert would you add?
> 
> ...


Personally I would swap the chapter ring to matte black or even a color. It will break up the lines. Just my .02

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bshah1976 (Jun 28, 2017)

I have this ready for a strap... I cannot find one I really love.

I have 3 other SKXs.

One with a crafter blue rubber.

One with a nato edge.

One with a strap code horween

What to do?









I don't mind bold. Maybe RED????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

bshah1976 said:


> Personally I would swap the chapter ring to matte black or even a color. It will break up the lines. Just my .02
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah that took some getting used to when I first did this mod, but I like it now. Although I am considering swapping back to a stock SKX dial. I think I am going to add a "batman" half black/half blue bezel insert or a full midnight blue insert.



bshah1976 said:


> I have this ready for a strap... I cannot find one I really love.
> 
> I have 3 other SKXs.
> 
> ...


What about a "sail cloth" strap with colored stitching? bandrbands has some good ones as does iwantastrap. Bradystraps does too but they are actually leather and not water proof.


----------



## eco-drive (Dec 5, 2017)

Cinemafia said:


> SKX009 with a dial-swap, as modded by another WUS forum-user. I put it on a khaki BluShark NATO and just love this damn thing!
> 
> View attachment 12707389


Do you mind telling us where you bought the strap. and which brand... thanks


----------



## Landed_Alien (Sep 20, 2017)

My SKX011J1 on a watchgecko nato strap


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

eco-drive said:


> Do you mind telling us where you bought the strap. and which brand... thanks


he literally said, and you even quoted him, "I put it on a _*khaki BluShark NATO*_ and just love this damn thing!" =)


----------



## Cinemafia (Oct 8, 2017)

eco-drive said:


> Do you mind telling us where you bought the strap. and which brand... thanks


No prob! It's from BluShark and it's the Orca in the caramel color, see below:

https://www.blusharkstraps.com/collections/all-products/products/orca-caramel

BluShark's NATOSs are some if the nicest I've used, I only wish they offered bead-blasted hardware, as I tend to like matte finishes a lot more than polished or brushed.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Have you considered a custom from one the many strap makers?

I think a rally strap would look nice with it
Or a custom rally

My .02 



bshah1976 said:


> I have this ready for a strap... I cannot find one I really love.
> 
> I have 3 other SKXs.
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunkeljoanito (Feb 27, 2015)

bshah1976 said:


> Which one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.strapcode.com/store/22m...11-brushed-wetsuit-ratchet-buckle-p-3219.html










Hickory, dickory, dock.
The mouse ran up the clock.


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

Life's What You Make It


----------



## bbselement (Nov 14, 2010)

Brekel said:


>


That is a nice mod, almost looks like a factory watch. Very cool :-!


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

IMG_3965 by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

I think I'm through with AR coatings. Nothing like the clear clean crystal to me...


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks @bbselement. I must admit that this smooth bezel - that I bought on eBay - was quit difficult to mount. The tolerances were just too tight, so I had to revert to a watchmaker to make it fit. But now it fits perfectly, indeed, like a factory watch. Very happy with it!


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

AndrwTNT said:


> I think I'm through with AR coatings. Nothing like the clear clean crystal to me...


I agree. I love how this thing is endlessly moddable, but the stock 007 has such a nice vintage-y charm to it that I find irresistible, especially on the rattling jubilee.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Drucifer (Aug 20, 2017)

Stock 007 on Hirsch Urbane.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

AndrwTNT said:


> I think I'm through with AR coatings. Nothing like the clear clean crystal to me...


I'm not a big tattoo guy, but the rugged SKX looks great against that art backdrop.


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

nckwvr said:


> I agree. I love how this thing is endlessly moddable, but the stock 007 has such a nice vintage-y charm to it that I find irresistible, especially on the rattling jubilee.


Yup! It's funny, this has been my most modded watch, yet I have come full circle and am now back to all stock parts (aside from the sapphire). After all, the original look is why I bought it in the first place.



RotorRonin said:


> I'm not a big tattoo guy, but the rugged SKX looks great against that art backdrop.


Thanks. I actually can't stand looking at watches over tattoos, but I don't really have a choice on myself so I ignore it haha. Luckily I find all my watches wonderful to look at, the Indiana Jones tattoos in the background are secondary..


----------



## 939 (Dec 16, 2017)

Here's mine, done it myself, double domed sapphire, coin-edge bezel, ceramic insert, super oyster 3d bracelet and regulated on my timegrapher to +-3sec per day. Love the watch to pieces.


----------



## moto657 (Dec 16, 2017)

Hi all. My first SKX and first time modding a watch. Overall just some small changes:

1. Brush finished the case. Used a green scotch bright pad and some patients.

2. Crystal times coin edge bezel, bead blasted finish. The fit and feel is excellent. The detents are more positive feeling. I had to use a small amount of pure silicone grease to get it to seat. I pulled the stock bezel insert and used it. I didn't realize the pip was tapered and planned to put it in after the bezel insert was installed. The new bezel is such a precise fit it didn't seem that I could remove it without damaging the finish. So I used a nail file to reduce the OD of the pip slightly. What a pain, but it worked.

3. Maratac Mil Series band in Grey.

Let me know what you guys think. Sorry the pics aren't the highest quality. 

























￼￼￼￼￼￼￼


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Nice work. Looks really nice...



moto657 said:


> Hi all. My first SKX and first time modding a watch. Overall just some small changes:
> 
> 1. Brush finished the case. Used a green scotch bright pad and some patients.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

939 said:


> Here's mine, done it myself, double domed sapphire, coin-edge bezel, ceramic insert, super oyster 3d bracelet and regulated on my timegrapher to +-3sec per day. Love the watch to pieces.
> 
> View attachment 12736561


Would love to see more pics of this one, especially the bracelet. Considering replacing the Super Oyster I have now....

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## moto657 (Dec 16, 2017)

ChiefJr said:


> Nice work. Looks really nice...


Thanks.


----------



## mase44 (May 3, 2017)

My first mod: SKX011.

I wanted a SKX011 for years, but hated the gold on the bezel insert and the hands. Finally I got up the nerve to track one down and put in some work to make it "mine". I swapped the bezel insert for an engraved stainless one and added the Mercedes hands. Finally I switched out the rubber strap for an OEM Seiko Jubilee; yes it rattles like crazy, but there is just something I love about it.


----------



## slicemaster (Aug 29, 2016)

Now with PO style insert.... I like


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

Playing around with my crappy point and shoot camera while watching tv
the illumination is provided from the tv itself, long exposure.
Not sharp, nor the best pose but I like the warm colors. Though should have charged the lume slightly.

Anyway, A35 with 009 bezel. There is a seconds hand somewhere :-d


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

Life's What You Make It


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Brad3AB (Sep 17, 2017)

Well, here is how it started, a friend of mine owned this skx009 for around 10 years, I noticed him wearing it one day and then 2 months later I noticed he had a smart watch on. So I ask what happened to the Seiko? He then told me that it had taken a knock and the second hand had popped of so it is in the drawer, he then said I wont be using it anymore, would you like it! So long story short, I had it serviced bought a new NATO strap and here she is...


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

CGSshorty said:


>


Is this a Haveston strap? If so, are they as nice in person as they look in pictures?


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

TDKFM said:


> Is this a Haveston strap? If so, are they as nice in person as they look in pictures?


It is. They are made of a very nice material. It is a little thicker than I would have preferred. 
Overall, I prefer the ToxicNatos Shiznit straps to these, but the patterns that Haveston sells are not available from anywhere else.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Bracelet Strapcode, custom bezel insert,


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I added a new bezel insert to mine and like it very much.


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

New crafter blue rubber strap. This thing is awesome


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Can I ask you where is that hand set from? I love the long orange minute hand. Cheers.


Rice and Gravy said:


> I added a new bezel insert to mine and like it very much.
> 
> View attachment 12759321


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

^ I am not entirely sure, but think it was from Dagazwatch. It doesn't appear that he has them anymore though.


----------



## Cubeistan (May 13, 2008)

Sapphire crystal & NH36


----------



## Jidomaki (Aug 28, 2017)

SKX009. Hour/minute hands, single dome, fresh gaskets. Also had it overhauled at the same time so setting the time/day/date feels really smooth, plus it has been pretty accurate. Taking it in to my watch guy after the holidays to get it regulated.


----------



## xraytech (Dec 28, 2017)

Proud owner of my 1st ever Seiko. SKX007 Modding has begun...


----------



## MartiR (Jan 20, 2015)

Cubeistan said:


> Sapphire crystal & NH36


I can't imagine it's going to be much longer before I buy one of these..... Looks great, bud.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Freshly arrived this morning SKX007 Full Camo Mod



















​


----------



## xraytech (Dec 28, 2017)

Brekel said:


> Thanks @bbselement. I must admit that this smooth bezel - that I bought on eBay - was quit difficult to mount. The tolerances were just too tight, so I had to revert to a watchmaker to make it fit. But now it fits perfectly, indeed, like a factory watch. Very happy with it!
> 
> View attachment 12730991


Where did you get the crown?


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

spdu4ia said:


> New crafter blue rubber strap. This thing is awesome


Nice. Does the metal keeper do a good job? Seen a video where that's the thing they didn't like about the strap

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

On the new strapcode 3D super oyster 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

trf2271 said:


> On the new strapcode 3D super oyster
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks awesome! Would you take some more pics from other angles? I'm definitely wanting to consider this bracelet over my regular Super Oyster models.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

ALPHA 56 said:


> View attachment 12762391


What bezel (not insert, actual bezel) is that?

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

xraytech said:


> Where did you get the crown?


Rob from Monsterwatches installed it for me.

Life's What You Make It


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

Dies ist die Lünette von Yobokies.

Photobucket


----------



## mase44 (May 3, 2017)

I usually keep my SKX173 on leather, but I am beyond excited for this new BlueShark strap that arrived today.


----------



## 4StringSlinger (Jul 23, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

I wish you all a ......


----------



## xraytech (Dec 28, 2017)

BluShark Bond NATO Strap, sized and converted into a ZULU strap...


----------



## Deadsquiggles (Feb 23, 2017)

Anyone know where to get a big grip bezel? Per an email from yobokies, he doesn’t have any.


----------



## Deadsquiggles (Feb 23, 2017)

Edit: Double Post


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

xraytech said:


> BluShark Bond NATO Strap, sized and converted into a ZULU strap...


I do the same with mine - fits closer to the wrist, except I call them RAF straps.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## xraytech (Dec 28, 2017)

humphrj said:


> I do the same with mine - fits closer to the wrist, except I call them RAF straps.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Agreed, also the only hardware I wanna see is my watch.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Rice and Gravy said:


> ^ I am not entirely sure, but think it was from Dagazwatch. It doesn't appear that he has them anymore though.


Try Yobokies. Just google that to find his photobucket hands album and browse.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Timing some panpepato in the oven. Love the reflections on the single-domed, AR sapphire.

Looking to change the hands to Monster or new Tuna hands.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JTrubs (Nov 17, 2017)

Deadsquiggles said:


> Anyone know where to get a big grip bezel? Per an email from yobokies, he doesn't have any.


You might want to give Crystaltimes (dot-net) a try. He has some bezels, not sure if it's exactly what you're looking for but worth a peek.


----------



## JTrubs (Nov 17, 2017)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> That looks awesome! Would you take some more pics from other angles? I'm definitely wanting to consider this bracelet over my regular Super Oyster models.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


Sorry for the delayed response, but here a a couple pics. Small gap between the case and endlinks, but overall pleased with it. Much more defined than the previous generations.

Excuse the poor lighting:


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Cold today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Checked my SKX in a few positions on the timegrapher at my local watchsmith the other day. It ran OK I think, it was in the 270-range in a few positions but dropped to the 250's in the crown-up pos. Beat error was OK too, from 0.0 to 0.4 depending on pos. It's 2.5 years old.


----------



## xraytech (Dec 28, 2017)

My Submariner mod with Seiko Butterfly Deployant Strap


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

xraytech said:


> My Submariner mod with Seiko Butterfly Deployant Strap


Wouldn't mind seeing more pics of this in different lighting

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## deonprins88 (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi all,

Bought myself a SKX007 last week, incredible watch. This afternoon i made an illustration, so i can print out a poster and look at it at whenever i wish. If anyone wants to use it, be my guest, free of charge! Downloadlink: https://drive.google.com/file/d/10NuruLnIB624Vgcx-4MSYXVj4G0zJCpO/view?usp=sharing

Thanks for watching and keep up the good work!


----------



## xraytech (Dec 28, 2017)

Dec1968 said:


> Wouldn't mind seeing more pics of this in different lighting
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Derek411 (Dec 12, 2015)

In the club. No idea why there was a delay.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Those Z 22's are $60 bucks each D':


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

Replaced my smashed insert and fitted an Angus Jubilee


----------



## Stoppel1 (May 3, 2015)

@deonprins88

Thanks that Illustration is awesome.

Best regards from Austria

Gesendet von meinem WAS-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## xraytech (Dec 28, 2017)

Working hard...

Submariner Mod with Butterfly Deployant










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rickstar (Jan 6, 2018)

Here is my new toy, my first official watch to my my collection, I have bought a few others that I am awaiting, I bought this first, mainly because I would use it as a beater, but I don't think I can do it, sure it may look nicer with a little patina, but shes all nice and shiny for now, I am a fussy person, but this thing is absolutely perfectly finished, I added a strapcode Super Jubilee, because I think the bracelet was a let down, sure it isn't hackable or hand winding, but was happy with the exclusions as a daily wearer, I am sure this watch will always have a place in my collection.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)

My SKX007 on the new Uncle Seiko Waffle Strap v2


----------



## 4StringSlinger (Jul 23, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xraytech (Dec 28, 2017)

Submariner Mod with Solid End Link Oyster, Lum Shot









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## stph_dexter (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## Deadsquiggles (Feb 23, 2017)

I think my take over daily wear duties from my GD-100-1B. I guess since I'm used to looking at my Gshock, my 007 just looks a little small to me. Definitely wears a little bigger now that my Strapcode Super Oyster II (seen here) is on it now.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

I can' t decide ... 007 vs 011 o|


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello guys...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Best Seiko. Finding it hard to justify buying anything else. This is keeping about -1 sec a week. Been wearing it non stop for two weeks now.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

009 at work:


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Deadsquiggles said:


> I think my take over daily wear duties from my GD-100-1B. I guess since I'm used to looking at my Gshock, my 007 just looks a little small to me. Definitely wears a little bigger now that my Strapcode Super Oyster II (seen here) is on it now.
> View attachment 12793405


Yeah, I had the same observation when I switched over from years of Gshocks. You kind of get used to wearing a hand grenade on your wrist and everything else seems small.

Looks like the perfect size for your wrist to me. Enjoy!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## 4StringSlinger (Jul 23, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

Finished this up today


----------



## slicemaster (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## deonprins88 (Jan 9, 2015)

My SKX007-J with flat sapphire and New 3D Super Oyster bracelet, amazing Watch.


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

deonprins88 said:


> My SKX007-J with flat sapphire and New 3D Super Oyster bracelet, amazing Watch.


My exact and favorite combo. I've got the endmill on it right now though. Can't beat the clean oyster though..


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)

171 with 007 bezel, lumed ceramic insert, flat sapphire with AR and signed SARB crown


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

Picked up a SKX007 NIB for $150 over Black Friday / Cyber Monday, finally got around today to modding an enhanced stock-looking SKX007: Sapphire Crystal from CrystalTimes, NH36A Movement, Crown from Artifice Horoworks, Ceramic Insert from Yobokies, Super Jubilee from StrapCode, and a MM300 Clasp.









Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## Tushar90 (Oct 24, 2017)

On the stock jubilee


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## imlying (Jan 13, 2014)

Does anyone know where to get a Stock SKX 007J dial from, or have one to spare? I'm thinking I may go back to stock instead of my patina'd one!


----------



## Rayc (May 3, 2011)

skyleth said:


> Picked up a SKX007 NIB for $150 over Black Friday / Cyber Monday, finally got around today to modding an enhanced stock-looking SKX007: Sapphire Crystal from CrystalTimes, NH36A Movement, Crown from Artifice Horoworks, Ceramic Insert from Yobokies, Super Jubilee from StrapCode, and a MM300 Clasp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's stunning mate!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

AndrwTNT said:


> My exact and favorite combo. I've got the endmill on it right now though. Can't beat the clean oyster though..


can you tell me where you bought that bracelet please?
It's wonderful


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

is there someone who can tell me where to buy the full bezel with the insert. the skx007 genuine bezel + insert.


----------



## wedemboyz (Jun 13, 2017)

stph_dexter said:


>


Love this pic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

sblantipodi said:


> can you tell me where you bought that bracelet please?
> It's wonderful


The Endmill I bought from Strapcode here.

Hope that helps!


----------



## mrbishi (Oct 7, 2015)

Here's my SKX007


----------



## sammyl1000 (Nov 27, 2015)

Sprint Veloce said:


>


That looks amazing. Can you tell me/us the mods please?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Loneman (Jan 22, 2016)

mrbishi said:


> Here's my SKX007
> 
> View attachment 12810847


Very nice combo!

I was reeeeeaaaally close to buying a Dragon Shroud and an extended crown, I ended up with an SRPA81J instead. Now, every time I see one I get that itch again.


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

Skx009 with a 399 dial and aftermarket 62mas hands.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Shot yesterday, but figured I'd share it here:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## collector8400 (Aug 24, 2007)

skyleth said:


> Picked up a SKX007 NIB for $150 over Black Friday / Cyber Monday, finally got around today to modding an enhanced stock-looking SKX007: Sapphire Crystal from CrystalTimes, NH36A Movement, Crown from Artifice Horoworks, Ceramic Insert from Yobokies, Super Jubilee from StrapCode, and a MM300 Clasp.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


I'm Batman!


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

...grandfather mid-size ;-)


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

That's it now. no more tinkering.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Would love to see more pics of this one, especially the bracelet. Considering replacing the Super Oyster I have now....
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches





939 said:


> Here's mine, done it myself, double domed sapphire, coin-edge bezel, ceramic insert, super oyster 3d bracelet and regulated on my timegrapher to +-3sec per day. Love the watch to pieces.
> 
> View attachment 12736561





trf2271 said:


> On the new strapcode 3D super oyster
> 
> 
> 
> ...





trf2271 said:


> Sorry for the delayed response, but here a a couple pics. Small gap between the case and endlinks, but overall pleased with it. Much more defined than the previous generations.
> 
> Excuse the poor lighting:
> 
> ...


I had an Amazon gift card from Christmas I decided to spend on another strapcode Oyster for my SKX. I've had a few over the years, and despite my feeling that they've been declining in quality lately, they really can't be beat for the price and look, so I got another. I got the Super Oyster II, which tapers to 18mm at the clasp - I wanted that over the 20mm taper

Well why purchasing on Amazon via Prime there was no indication that I was buying the new "3D" version, but that is what I received. All the links aside from the endlink are still flat, with the endlink being the only one with the 3D effect. It looks kind of cool, but in making it that way the sides of the endlink are no longer level with the watch lugs and as mentioned above and shown in the pictures, there is a small gap between case/bezel and the endlink. In addition, there appears to be more of a gap between the endlink and the first flat link. I don't think any of this is reason enough to send it back - for $60 it's a pretty decent bracelet. Also, I suppose if I did return it I would not be able to get the "old" Super Oyster tapering to 18mm with the regular endlinks anyway. They aren't listed on the strapcode site anymore, so it's unlikely they'll be on Amazon either.

Just thought I'd share my recent experience and opinions on the 3D bracelets.

I actually did end up returning this. The more I looked at the fitment of the endlink to the case, the more I didn't like it. Gaps everywhere, lugs taller than the endlink and the endlink is about 1mm longer than the lug. You can see it pretty clearly in the pictures quoted. The fitment just bugged me. I feel like perhaps strapcode/miltat got a whole batch of Seiko bracelets with the wrong endlinks fitted to them and figured "hey, lets call this a new version and sell it anyway!"

Anyway, just one man's opinion.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Here it is on said bracelet









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kohansolo (Oct 25, 2016)

SKX007 @ 43,000 FT today!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

009 on canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Great canvas strap. Who makes it? Thanks.


----------



## actek23 (Jan 19, 2018)

My first post and most certainly not my last. Had this watch since the late 90’s until recently I was working I on my car and place do it on the top of car and forgot to retrieve and drove off...

RIP


----------



## jiro32 (Jan 22, 2009)

Finally got a kanji wheel??


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ash1357 (Oct 15, 2006)

skx007









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Terry Lennox said:


> Great canvas strap. Who makes it? Thanks.


RedRockStrap on Etsy 
http://etsy.me/2DmN14H

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Just got some parts in the mail today so I couldn't resist doing some quick color testing before I have the actual work done. 
I've always wanted an all dark blue SKX. What do people think?
Mod planning...


----------



## FUGU130 (Jan 22, 2018)

Wow, my first post!

I have not worn a watch in over twenty years but after recently discovering this forum I ended up purchasing a Seiko SKX007J1 and received it in the mail only two days ago. You guys have posted some great pics of some beautiful watches, some of the mods that you have made left me speechless, thank you for sharing your pics with us.

To me the Seiko has a timeless and classic beauty and would have been as beautiful seventy five years ago as it will be a hundred years from today. Inspired by that I snapped a pic of my Seiko SKX007J1 resting on a seventy six year old wood ammo crate that held a metal can of .303 British Enfield Rifle ammunition, sealed since 1942.


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

A little pink today









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorBoater (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorBoater (Mar 31, 2016)

Stuck studying for an exam all day. At least I have this to look at


----------



## Djmeen (Dec 8, 2017)

RotorBoater said:


> Stuck studying for an exam all day. At least I have this to look at


Damn. Talk to me about the mods on that one. Love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorBoater (Mar 31, 2016)

Djmeen said:


> Damn. Talk to me about the mods on that one. Love it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just a flat beveled AR coated sapphire (made to OEM specs) from Crystaltimes and a ceramic bezel insert from DLW watches! I loved the look of the stock SKX so I kept it looking somewhat stock, just fancied it up a little


----------



## Djmeen (Dec 8, 2017)

RotorBoater said:


> Just a flat beveled AR coated sapphire (made to OEM specs) from Crystaltimes and a ceramic bezel insert from DLW watches! I loved the look of the stock SKX so I kept it looking somewhat stock, just fancied it up a little


The crystal and bezel were what popped when I saw the pic. Classy mods - well done! I want to do a domed crystal on an skx with a ceramic bezel someday.

Enjoy it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Djmeen (Dec 8, 2017)

Just got my first SKX from a private seller on this forum. Digging it. A lot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorBoater (Mar 31, 2016)

Djmeen said:


> The crystal and bezel were what popped when I saw the pic. Classy mods - well done! I want to do a domed crystal on an skx with a ceramic bezel someday.
> 
> Enjoy it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, I appreciate it! I used to have a double domed crystal with a sloped ceramic bezel, but I got to missing the stock look and feel so I switched back. I've noticed that the flat crystal and bezel insert catch the light a lot nicer than when it was domed. Either way it looks good! Such an awesome watch

Here's a few pics of when it was domed


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX 009 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Dinner time.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

New wso maroon insert and strapcode super jubilee









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## deonprins88 (Jan 9, 2015)

My SKX on 3D Super Oyster with flat sapphire, awesome combo.


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

007 on Super Engineer









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Been saying for 2-3 years probably, that i planned to get my 2 SKX's re-modded. WELL TODAY'S THE DAY. i'm basically only going to have them swap the dials and switch out the white day wheel with Kanji.

currently like this (and have been since 2012 or so):








I'd call these a 'light modded SKX' and a 'Toolish PMMM'.

after the dial swap i think they'll look more like a 'light modded PMMM' and an '"Advanced" or OEM+ SKX'. =) the basic idea was to put them in a configuration i've never had them, and this will be about the last look i'm interested in trying.

The goal is to get them back in a couple hours so hopefully i'll have pics of the change tonight!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

huzzah!


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

OK, honest question here and I'm not trying to insult anyone. I really like the look of the SXK and the size seems good. I've been tempted for a while to get one and add a new bracelet, domed sapphire, and new bezel insert. My only issue that holds me back is that it's going to run between $300-400 depending if I have someone do it or I do it myself and I still have a watch with a low beat, non-hacking or hand winding watch. That is just with some basic mods. Do you guys ever get $500 into these mods and think, "Dang, I could have bought a diver with a Squale, Mido, or Steinhart diver at this point"? Any of those seem like a lot more watch, at least as far as the movement is concerned. Someone sway me one way or the other please.

Edit, I just realized this would make a lot more sense in the Seiko mod thread. I'll post there.


----------



## RotorBoater (Mar 31, 2016)

TDKFM said:


> OK, honest question here and I'm not trying to insult anyone. I really like the look of the SXK and the size seems good. I've been tempted for a while to get one and add a new bracelet, domed sapphire, and new bezel insert. My only issue that holds me back is that it's going to run between $300-400 depending if I have someone do it or I do it myself and I still have a watch with a low beat, non-hacking or hand winding watch. That is just with some basic mods. Do you guys ever get $500 into these mods and think, "Dang, I could have bought a diver with a Squale, Mido, or Steinhart diver at this point"? Any of those seem like a lot more watch, at least as far as the movement is concerned. Someone sway me one way or the other please.
> 
> Edit, I just realized this would make a lot more sense in the Seiko mod thread. I'll post there.


In short, yes; however, now that I have my SKX the way I like it and have Steinhart I'm happy. Spending money modding my SKX was just another part of my horological journey. Probably not going to mod another watch again considering how much I spent modding my SKX to not be satisfied, then modding it again, but it was a learning experience. Others love going to town on the mods. Different strokes for different folks


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## mistercoffee1 (Apr 22, 2015)

Not only did I manage to capture the blue color, I managed to capture the rocket ship as well.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Size is a matter of perspective


----------



## MavLeo (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi all

First post! This is my first attempt at a modded SKX.

It has, domed sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel insert, black gloss bezel, NH36 movement, amended chapter ring, with Dagaz dials and hands. With a black mesh bracelet and black spring bars.

Opinions welcome!


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

MavLeo said:


> View attachment 12871151
> View attachment 12871149
> 
> 
> ...


All round great work. Aesthetically (just my opinion), as much as I love the design of those hands from osc they don't seem to go well with many dials - maybe a practically sterile dial would suit better as the hands are 'the main show'. Overall though, for a 1st mod - wow.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Skx007 with 171 dial









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorBoater (Mar 31, 2016)

chillsand said:


> Skx007 with 171 dial
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been considering doing this lately. Where'd you get the dial from?


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

RotorBoater said:


> I've been considering doing this lately. Where'd you get the dial from?


From ebay, prices varies $50 and up

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Cold today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Then where's the snow and why are you practically naked? :$


----------



## JustDave (Jan 28, 2018)

Here's my 009 on a few of the different straps I have...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## DcnBrown (Feb 7, 2018)

My first Seiko arrived today. Here's my SKX007K2. I've put another link back in it since this picture and it's very comfortable.









I've had this less than 12 hours and I'm already looking at an SKX009 to put on a canvas strap.


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

View attachment 12873337


----------



## Jidomaki (Aug 28, 2017)

Swapped out the bezel on my beater to my favorite beater bezel


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Skx007 mod









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

The cousin...up close and personal...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Solotov (Nov 27, 2017)

View attachment 12875501


I've been working on a field watch lately, pretty happy with it so far! Not super happy with the hands though, need to find something different.


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

Great lume!


----------



## bwvan (Dec 20, 2016)

I joined the ranks today with a used specimen bought from Wrangler_Man. It wouldn't matter to me if it never ran a tick because it is so pretty to look at--not like a Grand Seiko or high-ends, but captivating nevertheless. I especially like the very subtle texture of the bezel when looked under magnification. I have no problem with all the hype I've read about this classic affordable.


----------



## r0mas (Apr 3, 2007)

PMM from 2005ish...








--romas


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Dan3612 (Jun 18, 2017)

^That is a great picture!


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

A 171, a 009, and two 007s



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

Dan3612 said:


> ^That is a great picture!


Thank you! I just used my cell phone!


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

This thing is impressive. I wear it all day and it keeps running at around +4s/d! I just hope it stays this way!


----------



## newlandermeister (Nov 14, 2017)

My 009


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

SKX T-shirt from artofhorology UK.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

First lettuce mod I've seen. Looks good

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Lettuce Pray


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

SKX173


----------



## Barrister89 (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## jthole (Jan 11, 2018)

Hippopotamodon said:


> View attachment 12889749
> 
> View attachment 12889753
> 
> View attachment 12889755


That's how new watches are born?


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

jthole said:


> That's how new watches are born?


No, the stork brought it home. It just laid it in its lettuce bed...


----------



## Tushar90 (Oct 24, 2017)

On a 'James Bond Nato', the way I like it - 'under tuck'.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Where are the SKX011J ?


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Wish I had an 011  but I already own a watch so I can't justify buying another one. And I'm not even married or anything.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

This is as orange as I get. Testing my 200m diver in 1cm of water.
View attachment 12894899


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

I have this baby on my wrist for over a week now and I am very happy. It truly is a great watch! I love everything about it from the dial to the stock jubilee bracelet. I now don't understand why it took me so long to get one. My own specimen has great time keeping so far too, as you can see from the photo below!


----------



## Bbeef (Mar 11, 2016)

Selling it never crossed my mind


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Where did you buy your Beads of Rice bracelet ?

UncleSeiko or Yobokies ?


----------



## jthole (Jan 11, 2018)

Here's my 007, today on the Seiko Jubilee


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

Old SKX007K1 on new Strapcode Endmill.


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Sprint Veloce said:


> Where did you buy your Beads of Rice bracelet ?
> 
> UncleSeiko or Yobokies ?


It's an Uncle Seiko. I like everything about the bracelet except the hollow end links. That is the only advantage my Strapcode Oyster, Engineer, and Super Jubilee bracelets have on the Beads of Rice.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Hardscrabbler said:


> It's an Uncle Seiko. I like everything about the bracelet except the hollow end links. That is the only advantage my Strapcode Oyster, Engineer, and Super Jubilee bracelets have on the Beads of Rice.


Thanks, I will order one Beads of Rice. If end links are well adjusted that' s perfect, I want something different.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

My 1996 SKX009


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Skx007 dagaz dial









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jidomaki (Aug 28, 2017)

Sprint Veloce said:


> My 1996 SKX009


Wow that face is not faded at all! My older SKX's "DIVER'S 200m" are a lot more faded...


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Having one of those "I think this could be my only watch." moments.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jthole (Jan 11, 2018)

Sprint Veloce said:


> Thanks, I will order one Beads of Rice. If end links are well adjusted that' s perfect, I want something different.


I have the Uncle Seiko beads of rice on my SRP779. Very nice bracelet.


----------



## driver1969 (Jun 30, 2013)

My skx007 mod. Replaced everything including the movement, love the bracelet 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

I called it "KATANA", SKX Mod.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## FUGU130 (Jan 22, 2018)

I was at the shooting range today and noticed that the combination of light and assorted range stuff on the table looked kind of nice so I added my watch to the mix. My Seiko SKX007J with a Strapcode Super Oyster Band...I seriously love this watch.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Finally added a 009. Rocking it on Phenomenato


----------



## sunny27 (Sep 22, 2013)

I have the SKX 009 and the SKX007 - modded both -- the SKX 009 has a blue trident seconds hand and that is about it.

Now the SKX 007 has quite a few things added to it -

[1] Blue domed sapphire AR coated crystal
[2] Red Milgauss second's hand
[3] Silver Mercedes hands
[4] Strap code stainless steel strap
[5] Matte Black Atlas bezel
[6] Orange - Grey Bezel Insert


----------



## Femur77 (Jun 30, 2015)

Dagaz- Dial,handset,Superdome crystal with matching sloped ceramic insert
One Second Closer- gold tsunami bezel
Diaboliq "We The People" custom strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Femur77 (Jun 30, 2015)

Yobokies- Spork dial,handset
Crystal Times Bubble Boy
Dagaz knurled bezel
LCBI lumed ceramic planet ocean insert
Strapcode Super Oyster









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

Wow, very nice!


----------



## Ritten (Apr 3, 2016)

20180217_191934 by Ted, on Flickr


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

FUGU130 said:


> I was at the shooting range today and noticed that the combination of light and assorted range stuff on the table looked kind of nice so I added my watch to the mix. My Seiko SKX007J with a Strapcode Super Oyster Band...I seriously love this watch.
> 
> View attachment 12917177


Is that the 3D Oyster bracelet?


----------



## FUGU130 (Jan 22, 2018)

Dec1968 said:


> Is that the 3D Oyster bracelet?


I believe that it is the 3D Oyster; I ordered it from Amazon and it was/is listed as "22mm Super Oyster II Watch Bracelet for Seiko Diver SKX007/009/011 Curved End" and is currently available on Amazon for $59.99.

I am very impressed with the quality of this Strapcode Super Oyster II, it is one very solid and well built band.

It is Amazon so buy one and if you don't like it return it...but you won't because you will love it.


----------



## Skim_Milk (Aug 9, 2014)

FUGU130 said:


> I was at the shooting range today and noticed that the combination of light and assorted range stuff on the table looked kind of nice so I added my watch to the mix. My Seiko SKX007J with a Strapcode Super Oyster Band...I seriously love this watch.
> 
> View attachment 12917177


great looking bracelet.

That front end looks like an mp5??


----------



## BMore04 (Dec 20, 2017)

009 hopefully will arrive next week.


----------



## FUGU130 (Jan 22, 2018)

Skim_Milk said:


> great looking bracelet.
> 
> That front end looks like an mp5??


You are correct, it is from the HK family.

It is a PTR51P PDW that I SBR'd on a Form 1 and shoots .308/7.62x51mm from an 8" barrel because...why not! I was getting hits on a metal plate at 300m with this...fun times.


----------



## Skim_Milk (Aug 9, 2014)

That's amazing! You should definitely be proud of that piece. I'm sure that is an absolute blast to shoot.


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

^Just a heads up:


8. Images in posts, signatures, avatars and profiles containing firearms, knives, and weapons are not permitted, although Moderators may use their discretion in some cases. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, especially if they are in keeping with the theme of the forum in which they are posted. Pictures of knives utilized as tools for a task specific to the thread may also be permitted. Staged or gratuitous pictures containing firearms, knives, and weapons are prohibited without exception. What constitutes documentary and appropriate will be up to the discretion of the moderating team.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## FUGU130 (Jan 22, 2018)

ahonobaka said:


> ^Just a heads up:
> 
> 
> 8. Images in posts, signatures, avatars and profiles containing firearms, knives, and weapons are not permitted, although Moderators may use their discretion in some cases. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, especially if they are in keeping with the theme of the forum in which they are posted. Pictures of knives utilized as tools for a task specific to the thread may also be permitted. Staged or gratuitous pictures containing firearms, knives, and weapons are prohibited without exception. What constitutes documentary and appropriate will be up to the discretion of the moderating team.


Thanks for the heads up ahonobaka, I have removed the pic above and it will not happen again. Once again, thanks.


----------



## jbart (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Is that SKX crown aftermarket timetellinnoob? That edge is sharp, not rounded as on the SKX.


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

NH36 and double domed Sapphire


----------



## jabiqq (Feb 23, 2018)

Hi - my first post on this forum & just recently into watches! Just finished modding my SKX, ceramic bezel, sapphire glass, nato. Happy with the outcome!


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Tickstart said:


> Is that SKX crown aftermarket timetellinnoob? That edge is sharp, not rounded as on the SKX.


both my SKX crowns are the same, neither are aftermarket.


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Vintagised SKX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Just changed the bezel insert, still getting used to it. Unfortunately the 12 o clock red marker, isn't the same red color as the dagaz logo on the dial, nor is it the same red color on the seconds hand ️









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

rameezhanslo said:


> View attachment 12927761
> 
> 
> Vintagised SKX
> ...


Hey man, Insert looks great. Mind sharing your process? I would love to get a fade not quite as much as yours, but pretty close.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

SKX007 Kinetic Dial Mod.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Error


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

Mine on Strapcode super jubilee and Dagaz double dome










Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

I also have a request..... Can someone show me a mod of skx009 with blue lagoon dial or blue lagoon with a Pepsi bezel...

I am thinking of changing the dial... I can't decide which blue to go with... Stargate or blue lagoon

Thanks

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jdawgg27 (Jun 14, 2017)

Nothing special but I've been lurking this thread for so long, I thought I'd finally contribute.


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

biscuit141 said:


> Hey man, Insert looks great. Mind sharing your process? I would love to get a fade not quite as much as yours, but pretty close.


Hi,

Simple. Bleach. I've done it on a number of bezels now so have learnt to watch closely. You don't want to keep it in the bleach for too long as you'll end up with a completely white or grey insert.

I've also found that sometimes it appears that nothing is happening. If you wipe the insert slightly with a finger you'll see it starts fading. Be careful not to wipe too hard as it'll then end up wiping away some of the ink and you'll had uneven fading.

Hope that little bit helps

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

What do you think about this bezel ?


----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

^^ very good for a Soxa build

For me not that much with standard Seiko dial and insert


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

The Beads of Rice bracelet will be perfect, any advice ?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Sprint Veloce said:


> The Beads of Rice bracelet will be perfect, any advice ?


yes, take pics with the bracelet ON the watch =)


----------



## Kohansolo (Oct 25, 2016)

Perfect match with suit 









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## brianwsch (Sep 16, 2016)

hello.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

One one one one.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I made a change to mine. Back to the stock dial and added a lumed ceramic bezel insert in the same style as stock. I already had a flat sapphire crystal and aftermarket hands. I feel like maybe this is the way the SKX should be.


----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)

Nice combo! What kind of strap is that?



Rice and Gravy said:


> I made a change to mine. Back to the stock dial and added a lumed ceramic bezel insert in the same style as stock. I already had a flat sapphire crystal and aftermarket hands. I feel like maybe this is the way the SKX should be.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

looks like Iwantastrap


----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)

You Sir, have good taste. Have you been watching 'On the Wrist, from off the Cuff? haha



brianwsch said:


> hello.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

It is iwantastrap. I love their straps, but wow, they take FOREVER to get to the US.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I have to admit it I like metal bracelets ... and I have an apparent case of NATO strap fatigue.. so I got this super engineer ii for my 009









(edit yes I forget to change the date... stupid February)


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I made a change to mine. Back to the stock dial and added a lumed ceramic bezel insert in the same style as stock. I already had a flat sapphire crystal and aftermarket hands. I feel like maybe this is the way the SKX should be.


Great choices. Close to stock but "enhanced."
Who makes your ceramic bezel?
Thanks.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Terry Lennox said:


> Great choices. Close to stock but "enhanced."
> Who makes your ceramic bezel?
> Thanks.


It's from DLW. This the 2nd one I've had from him and I am quite pleased again. The best part is the lume is pretty much dead on the same color as the dial lume.


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

With the SRP silicone rubber


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Rodzan (Feb 24, 2018)

Just got the 009..with bracelet..


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## sammyl1000 (Nov 27, 2015)

Sprint Veloce said:


> What do you think about this bezel ?


I like it!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## 123robert (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

My first mod project


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Femur77 (Jun 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dcom (Jan 10, 2008)

Picked up a shark mesh bracelet for my 007. I like the look and it feels great.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Wow that picture of the keyboard is mind warping. Makes the keys look sunken into the computer rather than the opposite.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

Well, it's meant to dive, ain't it?


----------



## brianwsch (Sep 16, 2016)

62mas inspired SKX mod done!


----------



## flydiver (May 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarvar (Mar 10, 2018)

Great pictures. I just ordered mine over the weekend. I went for the SKX009K2. It’s waiting time now. Thanks for the pictures to tide me over until then.


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barrister89 (Dec 3, 2017)

The bracelet gets a lot of criticism but it works well for me. It has a little bit of give to it, and I was able to get it to fit tight. Can't stand a floppy jangling watch.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

rameezhanslo said:


> View attachment 12967679
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My faded Pepsi says hello...









Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

I love this watch. It is so beautiful and elegant in its simplicity!


----------



## ondris (Feb 1, 2015)

SKX007 on Clark's


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Pgg365247 (May 31, 2013)

TotalHockey said:


> Pure Old school in the line-up.
> 
> View attachment 12147690


I'm really digging that old school look. Would you PM me the strap info please?


----------



## mildman1987 (May 29, 2008)

My 007 with a dome, ceramic bezel, AM hands & Gulf War era Chocolate Chip NATO!


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

my 009 alongside my A35 (which is apparently now disconninued .. and a bit more valuable now apparently? only a few new one's listed on ebay and for $400~ish.. glad I picked this one up 2~yrs ago on $150~ish with discounts.)


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

atarione said:


> my 009 alongside my A35 (which is apparently now disconninued .. and a bit more valuable now apparently? only a few new one's listed on ebay and for $400~ish.. glad I picked this one up 2~yrs ago on $150~ish with discounts.)
> 
> View attachment 12973405


Great shot. The A35 was a really underrated piece. And now it's gone. Enjoy yours.


----------



## Pineapple Chunx (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marecki (Feb 19, 2018)

So many skx171's died for this thread


----------



## cm824 (Feb 23, 2017)

ondris said:


> SKX007 on Clark's


Looks so good on that strap!


----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)

Terry Lennox said:


> Just got some parts in the mail today so I couldn't resist doing some quick color testing before I have the actual work done.
> I've always wanted an all dark blue SKX. What do people think?
> Mod planning...


Where'd you find the blue bezel insert in the first pic? Or was it photoshop'd?


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

jcartw20 said:


> Where'd you find the blue bezel insert in the first pic? Or was it photoshop'd?


Found it on Ebay. I don't remember the seller. He had multiples at the time. Not sure if still available.


----------



## j cal (Feb 11, 2018)

Winter grilling


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

Finally completed my mod

Skx009 stock enhanced

Dagaz double dome crysral
Strapcode super jubilee
Stargate dial

Unless they come up with Pepsi ceramic bezel... This will be my final mod... Thanks for the inspiration WUS









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Spyderco1993 (Feb 19, 2018)

Hang in there! 
I hate waiting for watches!!!


----------



## Spyderco1993 (Feb 19, 2018)

Can’t get enough of this watch


----------



## Spyderco1993 (Feb 19, 2018)

I’ve been in the honeymoon phase for the last 10 years


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Happy Friday guys 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

On Crafter Blue


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Kohansolo (Oct 25, 2016)

One of the best watch I've ever owned!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Spyderco1993 (Feb 19, 2018)

Camp NATO


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Early Saturday St. Paddys Day time with my son.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

Anyone know where I can get MM300 hands with black outlines and C1 lume?

Yobokies or Dagaz don't have.

Thanks!


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

First SKX, got it to mod but it's pretty great on its own.

Love my padi turtle but didn't expect to be wowed by this one but I get it now and may end up with another unmodded down the road.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## sammyl1000 (Nov 27, 2015)

LogisticsCzar said:


> First SKX, got it to mod but it's pretty great on its own.
> 
> Love my padi turtle but didn't expect to be wowed by this one but I get it now and may end up with another unmodded down the road.
> 
> ...


Looks good. This thread needs a bump.










Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## georgije.petrovic (Mar 19, 2018)

At work 









Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## driver1969 (Jun 30, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 12980153
> 
> 
> View attachment 12980155
> ...


Nice strap!! Where did you get it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

driver1969 said:


> Nice strap!! Where did you get it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Iwantastrap.com!


----------



## Jarvar (Mar 10, 2018)

Not officially a SKX007/009. Rather it is a SKX011j that just came in the mail today. Pictures do not do it justice. The colour, the design, dial, hands, chapter ring, bezel and case. It just really works together for me.


----------



## driver1969 (Jun 30, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> Iwantastrap.com!


Thanks!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

Clover strap









Instagram: skunkworkswatches


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

skunkworks said:


> Clover strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Strap goes very well with the patinated dial!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snarfbot (Sep 29, 2013)

Beautiful day









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Not a SKX but it's fore runner - the SDS001 on Uncle Seiko Razor Wire









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sammyl1000 (Nov 27, 2015)

I have a  so I wasn't sure this would get any wrist time. But it sure will. I love it!









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

Killing time waiting for the wife so we can get going...


----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hippopotamodon said:


> Killing time waiting for the wife so we can get going...


Super nice. Is it a strapcode jubilee?


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

ksrao_74 said:


> Super nice. Is it a strapcode jubilee?


No, it's the OEM jubilee.


----------



## Jarvar (Mar 10, 2018)

Here is my SKX009. It's a lot nicer than the pictures and the bracelet is better than I expected as well.


----------



## allencb (Mar 12, 2018)

009K on a Barton Canvas strap.








Chris


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

on a leather NATO by G.
inside curtain by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 13014857
> 
> 
> View attachment 13014861
> ...


Is that a super dome kit and triple grip bezel?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

SKX031 on Hadley Roma.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Is that a super dome kit and triple grip bezel?


Indeed it be. purchased early 2011, from Dagaz. i can't believe i've had that mod for so long...


----------



## Caso (Jan 5, 2009)

Just picked this up off a forum member. The hype over this watch is well-deserved. Really impressed with all aspects, including the bracelet which is much better than I thought it would be (the nato in the pic is Crown & Buckle's excellent HD strap). Looking forward to hanging out a bit with this one!



















Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)

SKX in Exeter (UK)


----------



## Marecki (Feb 19, 2018)

Does anybody know where I could source an old version sumo dial with the cursive "Automatic" (no prospex logo) ?


----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

Late to the game.....but better late than never! Picked up an 007J and switched to a Strapcode Angus Jubilee for another $100.
Very happy with this watch~

Forgot to note: *Wrist is 6.75"*


----------



## j708 (Mar 24, 2018)

rameezhanslo said:


> View attachment 12974875
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


how old is your strap? has so much character


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Super skx on endmill


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Can't get enough of this watch









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## snarfbot (Sep 29, 2013)

Love my skx, perfect for sunny days









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Just because the Vietnam war ended 30~years before the SKX showed up doesn't mean we can't try to capture some of the "worn by the G.I.'s in the jungle" vibe it's ancestors have..

for example this is pretty tough right???? oh...wait


----------



## sammyl1000 (Nov 27, 2015)

Is this it's natural habitat?! Hot tub..









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Barrister89 (Dec 3, 2017)

My virgin 007 I've had for a couple of months. Thinking about upgrading the bracelet to a Strapcode or Uncle Seiko razor wire.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Cubeistan said:


> Sapphire crystal & NH36


Which stem/crown did you use? Also did you have to swap the day and date wheel from the 7s26?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BMore04 (Dec 20, 2017)

On a Crafter Blue


----------



## Cubeistan (May 13, 2008)

Porterjrm said:


> Which stem/crown did you use? Also did you have to swap the day and date wheel from the 7s26?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sorry I'm no help! The watchmaker told me what he did but I can't recall a thing. Well one thing (maybe). I think the crown is the 7S26.


----------



## Cubeistan (May 13, 2008)

Porterjrm said:


> Which stem/crown did you use? Also did you have to swap the day and date wheel from the 7s26?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think the stem is the 7s26 too; that he made it work somehow


----------



## dicecube (May 19, 2016)

sammyl1000 said:


> I have a  so I wasn't sure this would get any wrist time. But it sure will. I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May I ask what's your wrist size?


----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)

SKX in Exmouth, Devon (UK)


----------



## Cookim (Mar 29, 2018)

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## sammyl1000 (Nov 27, 2015)

dicecube said:


> May I ask what's your wrist size?


Yes I can get back to you on that. I'm working at the moment. I do have slim wrists though.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarvar (Mar 10, 2018)

sammyl1000 said:


> Yes I can get back to you on that. I'm working at the moment. I do have slim wrists though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Yes I would be interested too since I have been considering a turtle as well but not sure if it would be too large on me.
Thanks.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

At the urging of some WISs here, I sent some pieces to Duarte at NEWW for some TLC. Here is his creation, which I'm anxiously awaiting:

NE15
DD sapphire
Dagaz 70's dial and polished chapter ring
Yobokies sword hand set
Artifice stem/crown
S Horn drilled lugs
Coke bezel - Yobokies


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Jarvar (Mar 10, 2018)

Same watch, but new bracelet. The stock jubilee gives the SKX011 a very different feel compared to the Z22 rubber strap.


----------



## sammyl1000 (Nov 27, 2015)

dicecube said:


> May I ask what's your wrist size?


Hi. Pretty much dead on 7".

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sammyl1000 (Nov 27, 2015)

Jarvar said:


> Yes I would be interested too since I have been considering a turtle as well but not sure if it would be too large on me.
> Thanks.


7". I wear a Turtle too, I love how it wears. I don't think it is too big.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Working.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

Finally scratched that Pepsi itch.


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)

009K2, Stargate II blue dial, Padi Turtle hands, single domed sapphire with blue AR, black day+date:


----------



## gogeo (Dec 17, 2015)

love the strap, who is it by?



BuyIndioOates said:


> Working.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Cincy Strap Works... It's the 'supple'. I have a handful from them. All great. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gogeo (Dec 17, 2015)

This is gorgeous.



jabiqq said:


> Hi - my first post on this forum & just recently into watches! Just finished modding my SKX, ceramic bezel, sapphire glass, nato. Happy with the outcome!
> 
> View attachment 12926873


----------



## gogeo (Dec 17, 2015)

Thank you, will have to order a couple.



BuyIndioOates said:


> Cincy Strap Works... It's the 'supple'. I have a handful from them. All great.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

gogeo said:


> Thank you, will have to order a couple.


Yeah. And the Premium SB Straps are nice. Have one on my Sumo.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

This looks awesome. Where did you get the parts? I want to start on mine, but still not sure for what configuration. Torn between going green or more blue.



fagyalllo said:


> 009K2, Stargate II blue dial, Padi Turtle hands, single domed sapphire with blue AR, black day+date:
> 
> View attachment 13038233
> 
> ...


----------



## Roger.SWE (May 5, 2016)

This is my early Seiko 7S26-0020 (SKX007) with "Rally" insert and blue chapter ring and strap 









/Roger


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks!
Dial and sapphire from ebay (elisabeth9679 and dr.seikostain), the whole movement with the black rings from a Seiko 5, hands from hungarian Seiko service center.



TagTime said:


> This looks awesome. Where did you get the parts? I want to start on mine, but still not sure for what configuration. Torn between going green or more blue.


----------



## Squarepant5 (Apr 2, 2018)

new j on a watchgecko zuludiver nato, perfectly compliments either other









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)

No mods here - just his and hers (just got them)







And i immediately scratched my pair in removing the strap! Haha (crap!)


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## date417 (Nov 15, 2017)

sammyl1000 said:


> Is this it's natural habitat?! Hot tub..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see what you did there, haha nice picture, I see you're having a good time.


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

fagyalllo said:


> 009K2, Stargate II blue dial, Padi Turtle hands, single domed sapphire with blue AR, black day+date:
> 
> View attachment 13038233
> 
> ...


Great mod!

How does the chapter ring match with the Stargate blue dial?

Are they the same blue?

Thanks!


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

Thought this pic was cool









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j cal (Feb 11, 2018)

Always seem to go back to my first Seiko diver, the SKX007


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

My Dagaz/Yobokies/NEWW/S Horn masterpiece arrived. Here it is on a Jean Russeau (Omega) NATO:

I can't praise the talents of Duarte (from NEWW) and Mr. Horn (lug driller extraordinaire) enough. Those gents know how to make an SKX shine:


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)

SKX007 on Uncle Seiko waffle strap


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Strap Questions. 
I've turned my SKX007 into my daily work watch ... And I spend most of the day in a professional kitchen so it's going to get beat on. I also get bored easy so I have it set up for a NATO / pass through strap. I need some recommendations for sites or stores with interesting straps. So far wristcandywatchclub cincystrapworks and crown&buckle have been my go to. Any other ideas? 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

BuyIndioOates said:


> Strap Questions.
> I've turned my SKX007 into my daily work watch ... And I spend most of the day in a professional kitchen so it's going to get beat on. I also get bored easy so I have it set up for a NATO / pass through strap. I need some recommendations for sites or stores with interesting straps. So far wristcandywatchclub cincystrapworks and crown&buckle have been my go to. Any other ideas?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Adding to your list; cheapestnatostrap, Sofie has been great dealing with. Also clockworksynergy, they have interesting color combos.

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

the_watchier said:


> Adding to your list; cheapestnatostrap, Sofie has been great dealing with. Also clockworksynergy, they have interesting color combos.
> 
> Instagram @ the_watchier


Sweet. Thanks.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Skx mod









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Not mine, it was stolen from One Second Closer's fb page, but it's sure pretty!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

.









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## amac84 (Mar 11, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kravitz (Aug 24, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)

Mods all done! 🙂


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

cezwho said:


> Mods all done! 🙂
> View attachment 13074679
> 
> View attachment 13074683


That looks incredible. Could you list what you did and where you sourced the parts?


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

After mulling over the coke bexel, I decided it added too much red. I like it with the OEM bezel a little better. What do you experts say?

Before:








Current:


----------



## trott3r (Jun 26, 2013)

Sorry, i prefer the red bezel as it offsets the red hand a bit more.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

trott3r said:


> Sorry, i prefer the red bezel as it offsets the red hand a bit more.


I may reinstall it. I t have a couple of all black bezel options. I'm just going to try this for awhile. Thanks for your opinion.


----------



## Cubeistan (May 13, 2008)

duc said:


> I may reinstall it. I t have a couple of all black bezel options. I'm just going to try this for awhile. Thanks for your opinion.


CoKe bezel gives your red seconds hand some company, complements it. (Modded my 116600 with a red seconds hand and red date disk).


----------



## dorslv (Apr 20, 2018)

Currently in for rebuild/repair after 22yrs of service will update when "the return of the 173" with new President bracelet arrives.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Didn't want to post a new thread but does anyone know if an OEM seiko oyster bracelet exists for the skx? I've seen on skywatches that they sell some models with one listed but I haven't seen one sold separately. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)

My new SKX009 from Longislandwatch. Perfect chapter ring aligment, and funnily enough it seems to be the most accurate mechanical watch in my collection at a consistent -2 seconds a day. Couldn't be happier with the watch or the service from Marc at Longislandwatch.


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Some SKX009 love today! 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## booger10 (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)

Got bored tonight and tried an exhibition case back 😄


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX007 Arctic Camo Mod








​


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

My SKX007 currently. I bought it modded (Murphy bezel, Pepsi bezel insert, Black Bay dial and hands, mirror chapter ring, sapphire crystal, shaved crown guards). I swapped in a red bezel and put in on a dark distressed leather strap. I eventually tired of the look and recently changed it to an OEM dial and chapter ring, black Submariner hands, Scandi One 12-hour bezel, and seatbelt nato. I think the current setup looks pretty cool but I'm probably going to revise it further: SKX171 dial whenever I can source one, fully lumed ceramic original-style bezel insert whenever they come back in stock somewhere, and perhaps Marinemaster-style hands.

Such is the beauty of the SKX: it can be so easily modded into different looks as you tire of one and want to try something new.


----------



## Dunzdeck (Aug 13, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> SKX007 Arctic Camo Mod
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my... what the... how? That looks otherworldly

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

Rob Cox said:


> Here are my pics of the watch and the Crystal Times bezel. The Yobokies one is looser and can come off when putting on a jacket!
> View attachment 12139722
> View attachment 12139754
> View attachment 12139730
> The last one shows me lifting the bezel slightly to show the play. I have also tried both bezels on my 009 with the same results. There are new gaskets on both bezels.


I finally fixed the problem with a bit of lateral thinking. I fitted a bezel spring for a Vostock instead of the O-ring. It's very hard to turn now, but there is no danger at all of it coming off! Finally found an insert that I like too.


----------



## Art_Riddle13 (Dec 23, 2017)

SKX009 in nature.

My most recent purchase, ordered a custom Atlas one bezel and a blue sunburst Stargate dial for it, ill upload pics when its finished! 

Honestly became one of my favorite watches.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX007 Arctic Camo Mod








​


----------



## roleyonmyarm (Apr 30, 2018)

cezwho said:


> Got bored tonight and tried an exhibition case back 😄
> View attachment 13093933


Where did you get that case back. I am looking for that specific one with the Seiko logo and the water resistance rating.

Thanks in advance from a newbie.


----------



## dorslv (Apr 20, 2018)

dorslv said:


> Currently in for rebuild/repair after 22yrs of service will update when "the return of the 173" with new President bracelet arrives.


update " all better now


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

That lume!


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Eggroll (Nov 4, 2010)

SKX009J modded with strapcode super jubliee, custom sapphire, bezel, bezel insert and dial. Still thinking about upgrading the movement, signed crown and a red tipped second hand.


----------



## Loneman (Jan 22, 2016)

Eggroll said:


> SKX009J modded with strapcode super jubliee, custom sapphire, bezel, bezel insert and dial. Still thinking about upgrading the movement, signed crown and a red tipped second hand.


So you'll be left with a bunch of spare parts that's basically equivalent to your original 009 except for the case plus the hour & minute hands?

Sounds a lot like Trigger's Broom. At what point does it cease to be a modded 009? :-d

It does look good, though. b-)


----------



## Eggroll (Nov 4, 2010)

Loneman said:


> So you'll be left with a bunch of spare parts that's basically equivalent to your original 009 except for the case plus the hour & minute hands?
> 
> Sounds a lot like Trigger's Broom. At what point does it cease to be a modded 009? :-d
> 
> It does look good, though. b-)


Yes, at first I said it would just be a quick bezel insert swap but that didn't last long. Modding this thing has been addictive and I've been actually thinking about another one to do even more!


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

this thread need a more inclusive title SKX's are more the 007/009's mah A35 on Strapcode SuperOyster II


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## strodda (Oct 13, 2011)

Loneman said:


> So you'll be left with a bunch of spare parts that's basically equivalent to your original 009 except for the case plus the hour & minute hands?
> 
> Sounds a lot like Trigger's Broom. At what point does it cease to be a modded 009? :-d
> 
> It does look good, though. b-)


I agree on all points, it does look damn good .and like Eggroll mentioned, the fun is in changing. I have a conspiracy theory, maybe Seiko owns dagaz... They sell the skx for cheap and make most of their money on aftermarket parts, haha 

I'm in the middle of a second rebuild of a single 007. I'm just waiting on a new bezel and 5mm domed Crystal.


----------



## strodda (Oct 13, 2011)

Eggroll said:


> Yes, at first I said it would just be a quick bezel insert swap but that didn't last long. Modding this thing has been addictive and I've been actually thinking about another one to do even more!


Once you start thinking about it, it's only a matter of time. Do you have parts or ideas yet?


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

I have left my skx007 in 'au natural' state, I may pick up a second one for modding down the track....
I admit I have always loved the SKX line but shamefully thought it was only for entry level collections, and now that i owned watches that cost 20x what the SKX cost i was past picking one up.
I was so wrong, it's no coinecedence that many collectors of higher end pieces often have a trusty Seiko SKX in the background.
It just does what it's supposed to do and doesn't pretend to be anything it isn't. It has history and pedigree with the best of them. Reliable and handsome. I use mine from gym duties to nights out, all with a change of the strap.
It is very hard not to pick up my SKX007 for the daily life as I know it's going to be reliable and take the knocks with me well.
It's often made me think of selling my Tudor Pelagos LHD, because at the moment the Tudor can't get any wrist time...


----------



## sammyl1000 (Nov 27, 2015)

Ok I admit, I did think about selling it. But when it looks so good I can't part with it.









Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Just stock version.

It is my 10th or 11th SKX, I always flipped Em fast and went "up".

Now after years, what a fool have been... Nothing wrong with it. On wrist for a week straight.


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Eggroll (Nov 4, 2010)

strodda said:


> Once you start thinking about it, it's only a matter of time. Do you have parts or ideas yet?


Have a lot of parts already since I bought many bezels, inserts, hands, dials just to play around with. Just need to find a nicely priced skx007.


----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

Back from Duarte with two simple mods: a CrystalTimes double-dome AR sapphire crystal, and the timing regulated.

https://i.imgur.com/CDX7CcQ.jpg

Twinsies!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## strodda (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## demo (Apr 1, 2015)

I. Can't. Believe. I. Didn't. Buy . This. Ten. Years. Ago.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Picked up an US president bracelet on the sales forum.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

...


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

demo said:


> View attachment 13125413
> I. Can't. Believe. I. Didn't. Buy . This. Ten. Years. Ago.


Looks great. Where is that nato from? I like the deep green on the SKX. Wasn't sure if it was a Toxic Nato or another brand.


----------



## demo (Apr 1, 2015)

biscuit141 said:


> Looks great. Where is that nato from? I like the deep green on the SKX. Wasn't sure if it was a Toxic Nato or another brand.


From Crown and Buckle a few years back for a different watch. It's a beater strap that I had but it's held together nicely.

Mike


----------



## demo (Apr 1, 2015)

Double post. 

10 second rule? Could not have violated that.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

thanx to RIP my orig SKX (died due to "misadventure") .... new SKX009K2.. band is as shipped no links taken out / no micro adjustments pretty much fits at as shipped .. this watch is basically mid sized on me? whatever.. quite happy to have a new 009 ..for now I'll probably leave my StrapCode SO on my A35 and keep the stock jubilee on this one.


----------



## Chigekko (Jan 13, 2013)

I added a domed, sapphire crystal along with an Atlas machine-knurled bezel with a ceramic submariner insert from Dagaz. I really like the looks. Next up, I’ve got an NH35 movement to install soon and I reckon that will complete the mods on this one. It’s a satisfying hobby.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Many thanks to the fellow member who posted this Seiko-parts-only mod (well, other than the strap, although I may go ahead and throw this back on a stock jubilee) on F29. I know just how difficult some of these individual components are to source. For now at least, this is the perfect SKX mod for me.

Specs:

SKX007 base with

-6R15C movement
-English/Spanish day wheel 
-SKX171 dial
-Samurai hands (tip of seconds hand painted red)
-SARB059 crown


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

okadsfuiowaefd


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

What? Uh buggy ........


----------



## Femur77 (Jun 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## KevL (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Olive leather nato today.


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## trekguy88 (Dec 2, 2017)

My daily sidekick.









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Tickstart said:


> okadsfuiowaefd


 efilnikufesin  
(Anthrax fans will get it)

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## r_o_b_d (Oct 3, 2006)

Domed sapphire on engineer bracelet.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

A few sunny days in the UK which are quite rare these days (due to Global Warming I am told). So I thought this strap might look good on my 009.


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

On a blushark nato









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

not new pics (i hope not reposts).

been wearing this one a bit lately. basically an SKX with white hands/black roman calendar + dome/bezel upgrades, on SRP227 bracelet. really miss Seiko doing red/orange print, so, love that 007 dial!


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)




----------



## Vasily (Apr 10, 2018)

Question for the SKXperts:

I am replacing the bezel and bezel insert on an SKX, and I figured I would also replace the hardlex crystal with a sapphire crystal while I am at it. If I have a Yobokies bezel, can I only use Yobokies sapphire or can I use Crystaltimes if I prefer?


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Vasily said:


> Question for the SKXperts:
> 
> I am replacing the bezel and bezel insert on an SKX, and I figured I would also replace the hardlex crystal with a sapphire crystal while I am at it. If I have a Yobokies bezel, can I only use Yobokies sapphire or can I use Crystaltimes if I prefer?


Anyone's sapphire is fine. The profile of sapphire you choose really should match the profile of the bezel insert though. Eg. A sloping ceramic bezel insert matched with a low profile crystal won't work well.
Which insert are you going for?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasily (Apr 10, 2018)

humphrj said:


> Anyone's sapphire is fine. The profile of sapphire you choose really should match the profile of the bezel insert though. Eg. A sloping ceramic bezel insert matched with a low profile crystal won't work well.
> Which insert are you going for?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


The stock-looking ceramic one, which I would assume go with a flat type sapphire crystal?

Photobucket


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Vasily said:


> The stock-looking ceramic one, which I would assume go with a flat type sapphire crystal?
> 
> Photobucket


Yes a flat one will be fine, having said that - a ct037f (double dome) from Crystaltimes will work wonderfully. Make sure you get the 'F' not the 'CIS' version if you get one of these.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Actually this is a SKX175.....


----------



## Sethcat (Jun 3, 2018)

Hello guys. Brand new to the forum. I finally joined the SKX007 club and here she is. 
Switched out the band for a Barton Army Green & Black Elite Silicone.


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sethcat said:


> Hello guys. Brand new to the forum. I finally joined the SKX007 club and here she is.
> Switched out the band for a Barton Army Green & Black Elite Silicone.
> View attachment 13191493


Congrats and welcome


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## SoXBoX (May 9, 2018)

I've joined the SKX owners club with my first SKX009! Got it at an absolute steal and aside from the packaging et cetera, the watch screams class! I really wasn't expecting to look as good in person as it does! I bought it initially to be my beater for when I'm cleaning, gardening etc. however it's definitely going into daily rotation!

I'm going to be changing it to either a Nato or a worn leather strap so come at me with some suggestions if you have any!


----------



## sammyl1000 (Nov 27, 2015)

What a beauty. Changing to the NATO for summer.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

sammyl1000 said:


> What a beauty. Changing to the NATO for summer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which bracelet is this? It's not the OEM, and it's not one of the popular after markets, because of the hollow end links. It looks cool!


----------



## sammyl1000 (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi, I'm not sure, I bought it with it on second hand. The end links do fit really well but not exactly. I don't think it is particularly obvious though.



Hippopotamodon said:


> Which bracelet is this? It's not the OEM, and it's not one of the popular after markets, because of the hollow end links. It looks cool!


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surf82 (Dec 11, 2015)

mephisto said:


>


What Nato is that?


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

fagyalllo said:


> Thanks!
> Dial and sapphire from ebay (elisabeth9679 and dr.seikostain), the whole movement with the black rings from a Seiko 5, hands from hungarian Seiko service center.


Was the Seiko 5 donor movement crown at 4 o'clock?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sethcat (Jun 3, 2018)

SoXBoX said:


> I've joined the SKX owners club with my first SKX009! Got it at an absolute steal and aside from the packaging et cetera, the watch screams class! I really wasn't expecting to look as good in person as it does! I bought it initially to be my beater for when I'm cleaning, gardening etc. however it's definitely going into daily rotation!
> 
> I'm going to be changing it to either a Nato or a worn leather strap so come at me with some suggestions if you have any!
> 
> View attachment 13191929


It did not take long for me to get another SKX. I posted this on another thread but ebay is having a 20% coupon today. So I ordered a new 009 from Jomashop with a final price of $132.


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

Double dome sapphire- ceramic insert- Mercedes hands - Strapcode jubilee. All fitted myself. 
Very pleased with this final result. My 5 year old 007 looks like new.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rankiryu (Aug 13, 2015)

Is there anyone who installed Crystaltimes CT099 ?

Can it be mounted on a normal bezel ?


----------



## Shizmosis (Feb 26, 2017)

classic...


----------



## KevL (Feb 2, 2010)

Sundays...


----------



## Anjunafan (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Cousins


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I'm thinking of putting my SKX007 back with the original bezel insert. Thoughts?










Also putting it on an Uncle Seiko Z199 as I think the style and taper is best suited on a SKX.


----------



## Shizmosis (Feb 26, 2017)

Galaga said:


> I'm thinking of putting my SKX007 back with the original bezel insert. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Such a great Uncle Seiko Jubilee, matches the 007 perfectly.


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Just popped on a coke bezel


----------



## Tushar90 (Oct 24, 2017)

My SKX007 on a nato from a recent vacation in Krabi, Thailand.


----------



## smoovebloveman (Jun 4, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I'm thinking of putting my SKX007 back with the original bezel insert. Thoughts?


Original for me. I haven't found a bezel insert I like better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smoovebloveman (Jun 4, 2018)

Is a bezel insert change difficult? Does it damage the one you remove? The DLW yachtmaster ceramic looks pretty rad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

smoovebloveman said:


> Is a bezel insert change difficult? Does it damage the one you remove? The DLW yachtmaster ceramic looks pretty rad.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not at all.


----------



## smoovebloveman (Jun 4, 2018)

Still on the fence about switching the bezel and insert. Love how it looks and feels right now!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

☝☝☝ If you love it as is then leave it alone. Could end up wasting time and money doing changes and end up switching it back to stock anyway.


----------



## Fujoor (Nov 4, 2014)

Not exactly a skx but Close enough !









Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

I decided to polish the 2nd and 4th row of links on the Super Engineer.


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

That's a nice look... Can u please upload some indoor shots to see the contrast... Thanks


Rob Cox said:


> I decided to polish the 2nd and 4th row of links on the Super Engineer.
> View attachment 13221715
> View attachment 13221717


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffwb65 (Apr 15, 2015)

Got my SKX009 about 3 months ago. Since receiving the Uncle Seiko z199 bracelet a couple weeks ago I haven't worn any of my other watches. Love it!


----------



## smoovebloveman (Jun 4, 2018)

biscuit141 said:


> ☝☝☝ If you love it as is then leave it alone. Could end up wasting time and money doing changes and end up switching it back to stock anyway.


What if I could love it even more?!  def gonna leave it alone for now. The wife will have a fit if I spend any more on watches for a while.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smoovebloveman (Jun 4, 2018)

Rob Cox said:


> I decided to polish the 2nd and 4th row of links on the Super Engineer.


What was your process for polishing? Have thought about a similar polish on my super oyster.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

On B and R waterproof strap. Very nice quality and price.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AK2112 (Dec 5, 2011)

I don't care for dive watches. I don't like watches over 40mm (small wrist). I _really _don't like watches on bracelets.

All that said, I've at least been warming to the idea of having a dive watch. I want something I could wear in the summer, in and out of pools, etc. I settled on the new mini-turtle because it was small and I liked the rubber strap that Seiko has on them. Thing is, I just couldn't warm up fully to the style of it and the price still hasn't really dropped on them. I was looking to import one from Gnomon and it was going to be $360. A little too high I thought.

So what did I do? I took a chance on an SKX007. It was dirt cheap and it's a bit of a classic so what the hell. I figure if I don't like it, I probably wont like the little turtle so this was just an inexpensive trial run. I bought it on a bracelet with full intentions of swapping it over to a Barton elite silicone strap because bracelets and I really don't get along.

And here's where I say all the things you guys have heard a hundred times before-

How did I not buy one of these sooner? It's great! I love the un-cluttered, classic looking dial. It's not a small watch but like everyone says- it wears so well even on a smaller wrist. The biggest shocker of all is that I love the bracelet. Having so many micro adjustments allowed me to size it perfectly to my wrist. It took a day to get used to and now I'm totally hooked.

Alignment is good and accuracy is to be determined (my other 7s movement took a while to settle in) but so far, I've gained 10 seconds total since last Saturday. Very good.

The only negative is that it's a little tall / heavy. But, after a week on the wrist, I'm used to it.

*
tl:dr - I bought an SKX and I really like it even though it's totally not my kind of watch*


----------



## Solotov (Nov 27, 2017)

Pretty much just some movement swaps, but damn i love this combination. Still trying to decide if i want to bite the bullet on an SNX801 to go along with these.


----------



## mrkip87 (May 22, 2015)

First timer with some simple mods.

Dome Shaped Crystal & Bezel Insert (Planet Ocean inspired) from dlwwatches

Bond Nato Strap from Nomad Watch Works









However, a closer look will notice that the chapter ring wasn't aligned properly due to inexperienced in modding =P

Any fellow modders here can share how do i remove the dome shape crystal? I tried using my watch press but realized that the die is not deep enough to remove the crystal


----------



## 123robert (Nov 26, 2013)

I already have an skx007 & skx009 on seiko jubilee bracelets.

I want to buy _another skx007 and fit an uncle seiko oyster bracelet to it and wear that model for work_ and then wear my two other jubilee bracelet fitted skx007 and skx009 watches after work on rotation - is that mad????

I find the oyster aftermarket bracelets to be very robust for work and the stock jubilee bracelet light and comfy on my 8 1/2 inch wrist.

Anybody else do anything like that with this model?


----------



## skx042 (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

123robert said:


> I already have an skx007 & skx009 on seiko jubilee bracelets.
> 
> I want to buy _another skx007 and fit an uncle seiko oyster bracelet to it and wear that model for work_ and then wear my two other jubilee bracelet fitted skx007 and skx009 watches after work on rotation - is that mad????
> 
> ...


opinions will probably range from "if you can afford it and want to, of course do it!" thru "what fool wants almost the same watch 3 times over?" =)

me personally, I'm a 2 SKX mod man who generally is always switching the straps around. though a couple months back i did go back to Super Oyster on my PMMM (i've had the bracelet for years, but didn't wear it for long periods because it was frustrating to remove at first), and have pretty much kept it on since. So if you wanted general votes for an Oystered 007, I'll definitely put one there.


----------



## 123robert (Nov 26, 2013)

Many thanks for your logical reply - I too don't want to be changing straps and bracelets all the time.

The Uncle Seiko is now in the UK on its way to me - just need to source a good condition skx007 (perhaps with 21 jewels on dial) now!

Cheers

Robert.


----------



## 123robert (Nov 26, 2013)

ps..

Of course I then will obviously need to buy another skx009 and fit an oyster to that too!!!!


----------



## Dan F (Oct 12, 2008)

Here's mine modded with Crystaltimes domed sapphire, coin-edge bezel, and an Angus jubilee.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Johnlee1 (Mar 12, 2017)

Beach day


----------



## haganaga (Dec 23, 2015)

Pic from a few days ago. New Borealis rubber strap. Loving it, especially for the price. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

Looks great... What bracelet is that?


freqmgr88 said:


>


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

Double post


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

haganaga said:


> Pic from a few days ago. New Borealis rubber strap. Loving it, especially for the price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that strap is nice, looks good on the SKX I've got it in a turtle at the moment maybe I need another...

Part of it's comfort comes from being so thin compared to Obris Morgan, wish it tapered though. And am I the only one that kinda liked that vanilla smell of other straps?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Just got the watches back from from a really kind YouTuber called Lume Shot. Check out his review on these two watches here: 



He's got other videos on actually how to do the mods yourself.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mbhawks23 (Jun 20, 2016)

Just got this today, my 3rd SKX009. Since I sold my last one, I bought a bunch of Seiko's. 300M MarineMaster Tunas, Darth Tuna, Sumos, 3rd gen Monsters, Turtles, etc. Those are all gone except for a SBBN031 Tuna. Ignoring the movements and materials, I'm tempted to say that in its own way, the 009 is just as good as any of those especially considering it's value for cost. I won't be selling this one.


----------



## mbhawks23 (Jun 20, 2016)

Double post. Sorry.


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

nato on 007 by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

surf82 said:


> What Nato is that?


Classic NATO collection at Clockwork Synergy


----------



## bmil128 (Apr 16, 2008)

Just got it back from having mods installed - Dagaz crystal, Sub bezel and Mercedes hands added, already had Super Oyster II bracelet


----------



## surf82 (Dec 11, 2015)

mephisto said:


> Classic NATO collection at Clockwork Synergy


Ha, yup, figured that out the other day browsing on Clockwork looking for Natos. Already ordered, should be here tomorrow lol.


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Seiko skx 007 coke with sapphire and coin edge bezel. Waiting on a NE15 movement and strapcode super oyster to come in and new signed crown to finalise the mod.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

ck13 said:


> Seiko skx 007 coke with sapphire and coin edge bezel. Waiting on a NE15 movement and strapcode super oyster to come in and new signed crown to finalise the mod.


Here is another crown option. I have one and it is robust and smooth.

https://www.artificehoroworks.com/shop/ahw-bolt-face-crown-seiko-divers/


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)

my new old SKX175 "Mov't Singapore"&#8230;


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

123robert said:


> I already have an skx007 & skx009 on seiko jubilee bracelets.
> 
> I want to buy _another skx007 and fit an uncle seiko oyster bracelet to it and wear that model for work_ and then wear my two other jubilee bracelet fitted skx007 and skx009 watches after work on rotation - is that mad????
> 
> ...


I used to. Then I realized I didn't need that many. At one point I had TWELVE SKX models in my stable.

I now have 1. What I have found is that with all the wild variations due to production quality (fit of the bracelet, the lug shape changing with tool dies worn out at Seiko, the variations of the knurling on the bezel grooves, accuracy of the movement, etc) I decided I couldn't handle all of that and be satisfied.

So now I own one.

And I'm super happy with that decision.

It sits on a Strapcode Super Oyster 22/18 with the V-Clasp and I love it.

Here is my one and only (and favorite) SKX. 









Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

The Classic









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

009 with a Crystaltimes domed sapphire. The blue AR really pops sometimes. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clydebuilt (Jun 14, 2018)

Just got this yesterday, first seiko, I don't think this will be my last..


----------



## 123robert (Nov 26, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> I used to. Then I realized I didn't need that many. At one point I had TWELVE SKX models in my stable.
> 
> I now have 1. What I have found is that with all the wild variations due to production quality (fit of the bracelet, the lug shape changing with tool dies worn out at Seiko, the variations of the knurling on the bezel grooves, accuracy of the movement, etc) I decided I couldn't handle all of that and be satisfied.
> 
> ...


Many thanks for your reply - I may just buy another oyster for my jubilee skx009 - but I am tempted to buy just one more skx007 first for back up use!

Regards

Robert


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

smoovebloveman said:


> What was your process for polishing? Have thought about a similar polish on my super oyster.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The bracelet took me about 40 hours to do. I took off the end links and clasp, masked everything up with a double layer of insulating tape and polished, and polished with various dremel tools. The final detail was done on each link with the smallest little pointed thingy without masking, but hand holding and holding my breath so I could work on the ends of the polished links. Now I have done one, I reckon I could do another in half the time, but I don't really fancy the idea.


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Fourth SKX, fresh out of the box! First with the Seiko jubilee bracelet. Wow, what a bracelet : \ 
This too shall be modded. IMO the color/style combos and quality that can be achieved are still a great bang for the buck.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

dino8791 said:


> Fourth SKX, fresh out of the box! First with the Seiko jubilee bracelet. Wow, what a bracelet : \
> This too shall be modded. IMO the color/style combos and quality that can be achieved are still a great bang for the buck.
> 
> 
> ...


The OEM bracelet has character like the watch. I agree. The SKX is still one of my favourites.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

ck13 said:


> Seiko skx 007 coke with sapphire and coin edge bezel. Waiting on a NE15 movement and strapcode super oyster to come in and new signed crown to finalise the mod.
> View attachment 13243325
> View attachment 13243327


 got any better pics? lol


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

fallingtitan said:


> got any better pics? lol


Ha ha yes excuse the mobile pics...I will post the final mod when im done.
I have a sarb059 signed crown stem and a new Seiko 6r15 movement.


----------



## Tushar90 (Oct 24, 2017)

Clydebuilt said:


> Just got this yesterday, first seiko, I don't think this will be my last..


I think the watch compliments your tattoos. Very cool!


----------



## booger10 (Jan 13, 2013)

.


----------



## Clydebuilt (Jun 14, 2018)

Tushar90 said:


> Clydebuilt said:
> 
> 
> > Just got this yesterday, first seiko, I don't think this will be my last..
> ...


Haha, thanks, I preferred the Pepsi to give a splash of colour in keeping with the rest if my arms 😂


----------



## RotorBoater (Mar 31, 2016)

Has anyone ever brushed the center links of their SKX jubilee? I'm curious as to what it would look like. I can't find any pictures


----------



## RotorBoater (Mar 31, 2016)

Jeffwb65 said:


> Got my SKX009 about 3 months ago. Since receiving the Uncle Seiko z199 bracelet a couple weeks ago I haven't worn any of my other watches. Love it!
> View attachment 13221949


Could you post some more wrist shots of this? I'm considering getting one!


----------



## 123robert (Nov 26, 2013)

You've probably seen this, but here's a link to the official pics:

https://www.uncleseiko.com/store/p86/Z199_BRACELET_FOR_SKX_and_6309/SRP_Divers_.html


----------



## RotorBoater (Mar 31, 2016)

123robert said:


> You've probably seen this, but here's a link to the official pics:
> 
> https://www.uncleseiko.com/store/p86/Z199_BRACELET_FOR_SKX_and_6309/SRP_Divers_.html


Thank you


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)

added super hexad oyster bracelet

( hour markers appear pink - they are actually white )


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## svogt91 (Feb 3, 2016)

Fresh off the delivery truck









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

With a Seiko 6r15D movement on the way and a Sarb059 crown stem, this humble Skx is making me question other watches in my collection.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## OptimusXian01 (Apr 3, 2016)

Thursday watch


----------



## 123robert (Nov 26, 2013)

latitude222 said:


> View attachment 13253367


Is that a 7002?


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Another blushark









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BMore04 (Dec 20, 2017)

dlee525 said:


> Another blushark
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a bunch of their straps. Great value and quality.


----------



## briandb (Jun 17, 2015)

Hey all! I have an SKX on a miltat oyster. I have upgraded the bezel to a coin edge and added a bezel insert. I'd like to go a little further and get a domed Crystal with a ceramic insert that sits flush ish - leaning towards the set from DLW. Would this kit have everything I need for a crystal change? I don't plan to mod dials or hands for now at least. Will this kit get me there? 
https://www.esslinger.com/watch-back-opening-tool-kit-watch-opening-and-closing-tools/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cgaites (Feb 3, 2018)

My 009 in its natural environment. Just relaxing by the bay in this picture, but earlier in the day I had the SKX on my wrist for a surf in some nice chest high, offshore wind beach break waves.


----------



## wtchoozer (Oct 20, 2016)

My Baby just arrived
Hello dear board members.
Today I just got my SKX007J that I ordered from Creation Watches. I already had SKX007K. In a way I newer was fully satisfied with this individual piece. There was quality issues (lining up of the bezel and hands, keeping time etc). Now first impression is really Oh and Aha. There is a certain difference in quality and QC. Also said by my wife after blind test. Here it is I attached it with Strapcode Oyster (old style) bracelet. In my opinion for that price I am more than satisfied and we still can get these. I am not anyhow affiliated wirh CW nor Strap Code. Just now enjoying my new watch, sunset (it doesnt set at all here) and a good GT  Have a nice weekend friends 
Kari


----------



## wtchoozer (Oct 20, 2016)

My Baby just arrived
Hello dear board members.
Today I just got my SKX007J that I ordered from Creation Watches. I already had SKX007K. In a way I newer was fully satisfied with this individual piece. There was quality issues (lining up of the bezel and hands, keeping time etc). Now first impression is really Oh and Aha. There is a certain difference in quality and QC. Also said by my wife after blind test. Here it is I attached it with Strapcode Oyster (old style) bracelet. In my opinion for that price I am more than satisfied and we still can get these. I am not anyhow affiliated wirh CW nor Strap Code. Just now enjoying my new watch, sunset (it doesnt set at all here) and a good GT  Have a nice weekend friends 
Kari
View attachment 13280257


----------



## wtchoozer (Oct 20, 2016)

And also humbly apologizing. Somehow I managed to spam. That was not my intention.
Kari


----------



## MidnightBeggar (Feb 11, 2018)

New straps just in. Big thanks to Nick at catalyst_leatherworks (IG) for this set:

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bk39gOpgBu7/

Got the SKX013 for my son's bday. Back and red are his favorite colors. My 007 is still straining to hold that blue caseback sticker on...ha

Nick is on WUS as Level.5x ...these are the 3rd and 4th straps I've ordered from him and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## KevL (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Oct 3, 2011)

MidnightBeggar said:


> New straps just in. Big thanks to Nick at catalyst_leatherworks (IG) for this set:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Bk39gOpgBu7/
> ...


Killer combos! Pining for an skx013 and these shots are fueling the fire..

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## MidnightBeggar (Feb 11, 2018)

A.D.D.i.c.t. said:


> Killer combos! Pining for an skx013 and these shots are fueling the fire..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Thanks man! I'm really happy with the way they turned out. Best of luck to you!


----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

It's getting weird!


----------



## surf82 (Dec 11, 2015)

MidnightBeggar said:


> New straps just in. Big thanks to Nick at catalyst_leatherworks (IG) for this set:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Bk39gOpgBu7/
> ...


Nice, loving Natos right now in our South FL heat but just liked his etsy shop to keep in mind. Liking what I saw on his insta.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Oct 3, 2011)

Is that the triple grip bezel with the super dome? 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

A.D.D.i.c.t. said:


> Is that the triple grip bezel with the super dome?


yep! got in early 2011.


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Enjoying this great British weather.









Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

dino8791 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wonderful!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## VFX (Jul 7, 2018)

The blue skx


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

My 009

















My 007 with Lumed Ceramic bezel 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Several months in on its 21st year of life.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> Several months in on its 21st year of life.


Yukon, how is the movement? Has it been serviced or replaced yet? My 007 is 11 years old and runs about -40s/d, I am contemplating a 4R36 upgrade vs another 7S26.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

biscuit141 said:


> Yukon, how is the movement? Has it been serviced or replaced yet? My 007 is 11 years old and runs about -40s/d, I am contemplating a 4R36 upgrade vs another 7S26.


Actually that's what lead me down this WUS rabbit hole. In 2014 after 16 straight years of daily wear it started losing a minute or two a day. Started researching where to maybe get it serviced, especially after a local guy f**ed it up even worse. Paid $135 for it brand new in 1998, and service quotes were more than that. Ended up with new movement and new hardlex for $130ish.

After a while I ended up trying my luck with regulating it myself. Probably in the +7 to +10 s/d range which I'm happy with. It was around +30ish s/d if I recall.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

dino8791 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice work!

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## RotorBoater (Mar 31, 2016)

So my SKX has the Spanish days of the week as well as English, however, Saturday and Sunday on the Spanish day SAM and DIM instead of SAB (Sabado) and DOM (Domingo). My last SKX said SAB and DOM I believe. Anybody know if they just happen to be misprinted or maybe in a different language?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

RotorBoater said:


> So my SKX has the Spanish days of the week as well as English, however, Saturday and Sunday on the Spanish day SAM and DIM instead of SAB (Sabado) and DOM (Domingo). My last SKX said SAB and DOM I believe. Anybody know if they just happen to be misprinted or maybe in a different language?


sounds like the french wheel.


----------



## RotorBoater (Mar 31, 2016)

timetellinnoob said:


> sounds like the french wheel.


Looks like I got Monday through Friday in Spanish and Saturday Sunday in French. I landed a Tri-lingual SKX


----------



## Barrister89 (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Oct 3, 2011)

uvalaw2005 said:


>


Nice photo

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## RTung (May 28, 2013)

It's not exactly diving, but I took my new SKX007 down to Coney Island for a splash in the ocean.

My only complaint so far is the wide and extremely stiff rubber strap. Before I replace it I figured I'd ask -- out of the waffle, tropic, and flat vent style straps, which do you think goes best with the SKX?


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Oct 3, 2011)

Of those, I prefer the look of the flat vent, imo. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

any/all =)


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Just got my first Seiko SKX009K2. Love this one!


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> any/all =)
> 
> View attachment 13287789
> 
> ...


Waffle looks best to me. Like the stoplight style seconds.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Two more shots. b-)


----------



## sammyl1000 (Nov 27, 2015)

I'm very much enjoying the new Nato. I have also seemed to have attracted some 'wabi' on the glass. Well definitely a scratch.


----------



## oac6680 (Dec 23, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Oct 3, 2011)

sammyl1000 said:


> I'm very much enjoying the new Nato. I have also seemed to have attracted some 'wabi' on the glass. Well definitely a scratch.


Lovely strap combo

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckasik (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

RTung said:


> It's not exactly diving, but I took my new SKX007 down to Coney Island for a splash in the ocean.
> 
> My only complaint so far is the wide and extremely stiff rubber strap. Before I replace it I figured I'd ask -- out of the waffle, tropic, and flat vent style straps, which do you think goes best with the SKX?
> 
> View attachment 13287007


I like the flat vent better than the curved vent, but before you write this off completely, take it off the watch, curl it up tight in the bottom of a coffee mug of hot water. Remove when cool.

It will put a pre-curve in it that makes it a lot more comfortable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

oac6680 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I Love that NATO! What one is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## RTung (May 28, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> any/all =)
> 
> View attachment 13287789
> 
> ...


It's weird, I think the waffle strap looks fantastic on vintage divers like the Turtle and 62MAS but it just seems "off" to me with the SKX. Anyone else feel this way?


----------



## begud (Oct 6, 2015)

RotorBoater said:


> Looks like I got Monday through Friday in Spanish and Saturday Sunday in French. I landed a Tri-lingual SKX


lundi - lunes
mardi - martes
mercredi -miércoles
jeudi -jueves
vendredi- viernes
samedi - sábado
dimanche - domingo

Look attentively at Wednesday, Thursday or Friday to confirm your language wheel.


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Yobokies orange plongeur hands and orange accented Zulu and Nato straps by Barton and BluShark.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Oct 3, 2011)

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 13297347


Really cool with the focusing effect

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## MidnightBeggar (Feb 11, 2018)

spdu4ia said:


>


Cool strap and curious about the ghosted bezel...do you have more info about it?


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

MidnightBeggar said:


> Cool strap and curious about the ghosted bezel...do you have more info about it?


Simple I just took it off and soaked it in bleach until the desired effect was achieved. It takes a while amd then it turns fast so be careful


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

MidnightBeggar said:


> Cool strap and curious about the ghosted bezel...do you have more info about it?


Very cool look!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Day three after regulating it, now losing about 9 seconds a day, much better than the 25 it was before. Ironically, it was actually about 25 loss when I first got it, regulated it to just about 9 as well, but a year later it slowed back down to 25 again! Beautiful watch, crappy movement, oh well! Time to get another and start modding...









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Mine.


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Oct 3, 2011)

Some in pocket shots. 
Seiko SKX011j









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

A few more. One of the pics shows my friends stock 007 on a leather strap, which she loves.


----------



## suarezbcn (Dec 26, 2014)

Morning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

On the beach. b-)


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Fresh off the modding table









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yessir69 (Oct 22, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 123robert (Nov 26, 2013)

007 on uncle seiko oyster - 009 on stock jubilee.

Just bought a Seiko Oyster Bracelet - pics below for £25.99 new for my 009.
Seems good value apart from the hollow end links - maybe replace them with solid ones??



























> 22mm SEIKO Bracelet Suitable for: The watches SKX007, SKX009 and SMY001, SMY003,
> SMY005, SKJ001, SKJ003, SKJ031 and SKJ137 u. a.Watch case number: 7S26-0020, 5M43-0A40, 5M63-0A10Watch strap
> 
> *Watch strap is made up of solid links * Colour of strap: Silver coloured (steel)Strap design: Sporty Lug width: 22 mm, with curved endsTotal length: When closed approx. 18.5 cm
> ...


----------



## 123robert (Nov 26, 2013)

MidnightBeggar said:


> New straps just in. Big thanks to Nick at catalyst_leatherworks (IG) for this set:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Bk39gOpgBu7/
> ...


Love those straps- thanks for posting.

The Urban Gentry said it was a faux pas to wear a leather strap in the summer - I have never heard of this or why - anyone else enlighten me??


----------



## JoeOBrien (Aug 2, 2013)

It's more of a faux pas to listen to anything that guy says (or take as gospel anything said by some guy on YouTube), but perhaps he was simply referring to the fact that leather starts to stink as it absorbs your sweat.


----------



## 123robert (Nov 26, 2013)

Got you! Cheers.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Art_Riddle13 (Dec 23, 2017)

My SKX009:

Yobokies Big Grip Bezel
Yobokies Blue PO Syle Ceramic Bezel Insert

I also have a Stargate dial I am planning on installing fairly soon, might do a flat sapphire crystal as well!


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Oct 3, 2011)

That bezel combo looks great! 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Day before my birthday, Catalina Island trip


----------



## Monzer (Sep 22, 2016)

Art_Riddle13 said:


> My SKX009:
> 
> Yobokies Super Grip Bezel
> Yobokies Blue PO Syle Ceramic Bezel Insert
> ...


Dude this is an awesome mod would you please post some more pics

Sent from my HTC One M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## svogt91 (Feb 3, 2016)

First time attempting to mod, not perfect but will get there. Dagaz coin edge bezel, patriot insert, polished chapter ring with numerals and a Stapcode super Jubilee









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## tritium.hands (Sep 14, 2017)

SKX009 in the old library.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Classic SKX175 running at a consistent +5 s/d that I bought new for less than $150. Just another reason why I love Seiko.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

.


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

Today I got the OEM rubber for my SKX and I really think that it is a decent strap that matches well with the watch.

So this is the packaged strap I bought from Seiko:









As always with a new OEM rubber from Seiko it was stiff and, well, straight!









So I boiled it!









While waiting for the water to cool I got the watch ready...









And here you can see my new strap beautifully curved and ready to hug my wrist!









Obligatory wrist shot of the finished product!









Like I said before, I really like Seiko's rubber, all it needed to become nice and comfortable was a good boiling!


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Oct 3, 2011)

Today, SKX011J on Seiko flat vent, modified with engraved Seiko buckle. 









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

Super SKX mod with One.second.closer coin edge, lumed ceramic insert, sapphire and SII nh35 with sarb059 signed crown and stem.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Looks great. Perhaps the perfect upgrades for the SKX.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Caso (Jan 5, 2009)

Unmodded 007 with some summer fire effects! Makes me think: an orange bezel could work with the orange text on the OEM dial.










Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Clydebuilt (Jun 14, 2018)

Here's an alternative "wrist shot", my SK009 in it's true environment 😂


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Art_Riddle13 (Dec 23, 2017)

Monzer said:


> Art_Riddle13 said:
> 
> 
> > My SKX009:
> ...


Thank you!

I only took a few pictures, but I am sure I will take more when I finish the mod!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Art_Riddle13 said:


> My SKX009:
> 
> Yobokies Super Grip Bezel
> Yobokies Blue PO Syle Ceramic Bezel Insert
> ...


Love it. He discontinued the Big Grip....are you saying it's back and now called the Super Grip?

Oh and post more pics of this please. Looks amazing.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

In the kitchen sink waiting for cleaning.


----------



## reddisc1 (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## Art_Riddle13 (Dec 23, 2017)

Dec1968 said:


> Art_Riddle13 said:
> 
> 
> > My SKX009:
> ...


Oh man, you are absolutely right! I don't know why I posted it as the "Super Grip" (brain-fart)! Sorry about that! I will say that I did order this about a month ago, so I believe he may still have some in stock, thank you!


----------



## Monzer (Sep 22, 2016)

Art_Riddle13 said:


> Oh man, you are absolutely right! I don't know why I posted it as the "Super Grip" (brain-fart)! Sorry about that! I will say that I did order this about a month ago, so I believe he may still have some in stock, thank you!


How much is that grip for? I believe the bezel insert is 50$ right?

Sent from my HTC One M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

SKX007 bought used from Australia and arrived in the UK yesterday. Been on my wrist since then. Case work, crown, bezel and shroud by Ridwan and the rest is stock........for now. 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Oct 3, 2011)

Wow, that looks so legit! Really really good

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Art_Riddle13 (Dec 23, 2017)

Monzer said:


> Art_Riddle13 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh man, you are absolutely right! I don't know why I posted it as the "Super Grip" (brain-fart)! Sorry about that! I will say that I did order this about a month ago, so I believe he may still have some in stock, thank you!
> ...


The bezel itself was 55$ and the insert was 48$. Definitely worth it imo! Just note, the rubber gaskets that came with the bezel were slightly too big, so I had to use different ones.


----------



## Monzer (Sep 22, 2016)

Art_Riddle13 said:


> The bezel itself was 55$ and the insert was 48$. Definitely worth it imo! Just note, the rubber gaskets that came with the bezel were slightly too big, so I had to use different ones.


Awesome , thanks for the info . Gonna get my self the bezel insert not sure about the grip tho . would be great if you have some pics for the bezel without the grip  .


----------



## Monzer (Sep 22, 2016)

Delete


----------



## Art_Riddle13 (Dec 23, 2017)

Monzer said:


> Art_Riddle13 said:
> 
> 
> > The bezel itself was 55$ and the insert was 48$. Definitely worth it imo! Just note, the rubber gaskets that came with the bezel were slightly too big, so I had to use different ones.
> ...


Unfortunately in my excitement, I installed it right as I received it! Sorry about that!


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Some serious desk diving... :-d


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xiaohai (Feb 21, 2018)

Glad to join!

Bought during weekend, just a basic SKX007, with its original Jubillee bracelet.


----------



## FutagoWatch (Mar 25, 2018)

Here are the babies

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Antoine Lry (May 21, 2014)




----------



## JoeOBrien (Aug 2, 2013)

Had this in another thread so I guess I'll put it in the proper place:









On a Haveston M1936, the best-quality NATO I have tried so far.


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Explored an old quarry last sunday.


----------



## AV8R (Jun 19, 2018)

Well, it didn't take very long on the forum to get talked into adding an SKX to a beginning collection. This place is going to cause my wallet some trouble I suspect.


----------



## Xiaohai (Feb 21, 2018)

JoeOBrien said:


> Had this in another thread so I guess I'll put it in the proper place:
> 
> View attachment 13328491
> 
> ...


Nice NATO.

Can tell your SKX is 007J, make in Japan.  Seems you like day displayed in Arabic.


----------



## Xiaohai (Feb 21, 2018)

JoeOBrien said:


> Had this in another thread so I guess I'll put it in the proper place:
> 
> View attachment 13328491
> 
> ...


Nice NATO.

Can tell your SKX is 007J, make in Japan.  Seems you like day displayed in Arabic.


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

New 5KX Kinetic dial ;-)


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

My first ever SKX, bought ten days ago.


----------



## AriFV (Jun 20, 2018)

My new Babe !!!!

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Oct 3, 2011)

New to me SKX009J. 
On SRP turtle rubber, modded with buckle and keeper from stock Wave strap.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## 123robert (Nov 26, 2013)

AV8R said:


> View attachment 13330019
> 
> 
> Well, it didn't take very long on the forum to get talked into adding an SKX to a beginning collection. This place is going to cause my wallet some trouble I suspect.


Stunning picture quality and watch / strap combo -thanks.


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

on the z199 bracelet I just got from Uncle Seiko. Really comfy.


----------



## Daltron2000 (Jul 22, 2018)

My first mechanical watch. Loving it so far









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Acidstain (Jul 28, 2018)

My daily beater


----------



## Acidstain (Jul 28, 2018)

sorry double post


----------



## bluekc (Jan 18, 2018)

My 007


----------



## papagioro (Aug 15, 2009)

My skx









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Oct 3, 2011)

Skx011j on Alphashark Bond today









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## canyon56 (Jul 20, 2018)

My SKX007 on an Uncle Seiko President bracelet.



http://imgur.com/BwtgmSQ


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ac8587 (Jan 19, 2014)

Anyone interested in getting one, mass drop is having a drop for the 007/009 for 149.99.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carajio (Jun 23, 2015)

Going for a quick dip in the river.


----------



## Carajio (Jun 23, 2015)

Going for a quick dip in the river.
View attachment 13350501
View attachment 13350503


----------



## Acidstain (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## canyon56 (Jul 20, 2018)

Perfect watch for work or play!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Linear (May 25, 2017)

jam karet said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love this bezel insert! Where is it from? It reminds me of the Tudor Black Bay Steel..

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Linear said:


> I love this bezel insert! Where is it from? It reminds me of the Tudor Black Bay Steel..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


Thanks  it's from Yobokies.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Hippopotamodon said:


> View attachment 13339995
> 
> 
> View attachment 13339997
> ...


Porsche Cayenne?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

009 on a leather nato I found in my strap drawer


----------



## makinao (Feb 22, 2009)

I just got this as a birthday gift from my sister. It's a special commemorative / fundraising edition from my alma mater. Unlike other local schools that just tacked on small logos to watch dials of Seiko 5's, the entire face of this 007 is a miniature mural designed by an alumnus. It costs double the price of a stock 007, with the proceeds going to the school varsity program. I'll be wearing this over the weekend to check its accuracy, and am planning to change the stock rubber strap to a maroon leather one to match the face.










And this is the complete face mural


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

makinao said:


> I just got this as a birthday gift from my sister. It's a special commemorative / fundraising edition from my alma mater. Unlike other local schools that just tacked on small logos to watch dials of Seiko 5's, the entire face of this 007 is a miniature mural designed by an alumnus. It costs double the price of a stock 007, with the proceeds going to the school varsity program. I'll be wearing this over the weekend to check its accuracy, and am planning to change the stock rubber strap to a maroon leather one to match the face.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's super cool. Wish my school did stuff like this.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Down the stairs.


----------



## RotorBoater (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

.


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

Porterjrm said:


> Porsche Cayenne?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahaha, you 're close. Citroen C4!!!


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Hippopotamodon said:


> Hahaha, you 're close. Citroen C4!!!


The mirror, window, and vent are very similar!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acidstain (Jul 28, 2018)

Minor mods 🙂


----------



## ctlawyer (Dec 10, 2010)

Recent mod to my SKX009


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

Little different look than most


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

spdu4ia said:


> Little different look than most


Not sure why I decided to pop in here today, as I don't find myself frequenting these forums all that often lately. But here I am, and your watch is EXACTLY what I'm envisioning for my 007. I recently had my horologist friend do the plongeur hands mod for me, but I was thinking a faded/ghosted bezel insert would really make the watch pop. Now that I've seen yours, I need to get it done. Thanks.

Here's mine currently. The mesh bracelet just arrived today and I'm loving it.


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

Rodeojones said:


> Not sure why I decided to pop in here today, as I don't find myself frequenting these forums all that often lately. But here I am, and your watch is EXACTLY what I'm envisioning for my 007. I recently had my horologist friend do the plongeur hands mod for me, but I was thinking a faded/ghosted bezel insert would really make the watch pop. Now that I've seen yours, I need to get it done. Thanks.
> 
> Here's mine currently. The mesh bracelet just arrived today and I'm loving it.


Love the mesh....always wanted to try one but just havnt gone that route yet.


----------



## Alexander_T (Jan 23, 2008)

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

humphrj said:


> SKX007 bought used from Australia and arrived in the UK yesterday. Been on my wrist since then. Case work, crown, bezel and shroud by Ridwan and the rest is stock........for now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks super clean. Wondering how difficult it is to do the casework myself lol

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Adding some oil. ;-)


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

007J on a Crown and Buckle Dark Chocolate ZULU strap...yes, I have a few tattoos. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Happy to share with you guys my first ever DIY misalignment correction on a watch!

This was the SKX009 I purchased several weeks ago. Look at the chapter ring at the 6 o'clock. It bugs me!









Several days ago a sudden thought flashed across my mind: Could I fix it by myself? :think:

Since the watch is not very expensive, and since the misalignment does bug me a lot (!), I thought I should give it a go. Then I started learning from youtube videos. Once confirmed the skill level required is not really high, I ordered the tools I need. b-)









It's my first time doing this DIY! It took me over one hour. The most difficult parts for me are case opening, and keeping the dusts off the dial and crystal.

My first ever misalignment correction ended with a success! Truly great fun!









As I am now getting more confidence, I am thinking to replace the skx hands with MM300 hands. :-d


----------



## jrotx (Jul 22, 2018)

http://imgur.com/AOJpYa0


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

My perfectly aligned skx. ;-)


----------



## devmartin (Nov 27, 2017)

New skxa65 came in the mail from Thailand today.









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amplituder (Oct 29, 2016)

Became an owner of a 009 last Saturday.
Surprised how comfortable, at least for me, the stock bracelet is. The rattliness is bit distracting at times tho.
Still a stock model. Might look into converting it into a NH36 sometime.


----------



## Crule (Jan 22, 2018)

Was in a pinch and stopped by the thrift shop to get a minute hand for a project, a woman there rifled through a been for a moment as I was drooling over this terrific 64' Marlin she had already pulled from it. I saw orange script on a black dial from ten feet away and I knew the planets had aligned. Little scuffy, for $7.99 😂


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Found the first battle scar on my 009. Wish I knew where it came from. I have a few possible events on my mind. :-d


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

One year ago I was buying my first watch. I narrowed it down to the Orient Ray 2, and the skx007. I bought the Orient.

Today, and a 17 watch collection later, my skx007 arrived from Japan.

This watch looks wayyyyyy better than I expected and I absolutely love it. Especially since it cost me $70 USD brand new. I have a ton of straps coming for this watch too so stayed tuned 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Here's a couple more pictures. I love the glossy bezel in contrast to the matte face.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

Here is mine stock 009j... before I've started my experiments))









Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

Changed to sapphire glass from dr.seikostein and blue insert from ebay. Orange zulu is from ebay as well.









Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

prostoLeha said:


> Here is mine stock 009j... before I've started my experiments))
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful. May I ask where did you buy the J model with the roman date wheel?


----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

Sassi said:


> Beautiful. May I ask where did you buy the J model with the roman date wheel?


thanks! sure: ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Japan-Automatic-Diver-Watch-SKX009J1-/222664132806?hash=item33d7d108c6
but I think it will be better to ask the seller about the wheel you prefer before you make an order..


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

prostoLeha said:


> thanks! sure: ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Japan-Automatic-Diver-Watch-SKX009J1-/222664132806?hash=item33d7d108c6
> but I think it will be better to ask the seller about the wheel you prefer before you make an order..


Thanks! Hmm, I just bought my K model a month ago. Should I get this too... crazy thoughts! :-!:-d

I see your chapter ring and bezel line up nicely with the hour markings. Did you ask the seller to check that. I think this is definitely the best edition of the 009. :-!


----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

Sassi said:


> Thanks! Hmm, I just bought my K model a month ago. Should I get this too... crazy thoughts! :-!:-d
> 
> I see your chapter ring and bezel line up nicely with the hour markings. Did you ask the seller to check that. I think this is definitely the best edition of the 009. :-!


That's it!... can't stop thinking of buying 007 as well))

As for chapter ring that was the first thing I fixed out after received the tools. It was such annoying to see those markers ALL in different positions! And the ring was jumping while you shake the watch

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

When you say you fixed chapter ring alignment, is it just not seated correctly or do you need to use glue? I am about to do 2 SKX007 mods (waiting on parts) and I can see that one of mine is ever so slightly off and want correct while in there.


----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

Fossilbones said:


> When you say you fixed chapter ring alignment, is it just not seated correctly or do you need to use glue? I am about to do 2 SKX007 mods (waiting on parts) and I can see that one of mine is ever so slightly off and want correct while in there.


Unfortunately I had to use glue because the chapter ring moved a little from left to right in its "fixed" position. To make it easier I recommend to take out the crystal, install the movement together with dial and crown and than you'll get a full access to make all necessary alignments with the markers on the dial.

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> That looks super clean. Wondering how difficult it is to do the casework myself lol
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Not easy. I only know of John the tiger Bentley and Ridwan watchmaker doing this kind of work.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

prostoLeha said:


> Fossilbones said:
> 
> 
> > When you say you fixed chapter ring alignment, is it just not seated correctly or do you need to use glue? I am about to do 2 SKX007 mods (waiting on parts) and I can see that one of mine is ever so slightly off and want correct while in there.
> ...


I will be replacing crystals during both mods, thanks for tip.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Took the jubilee off (huge pain to do) and put it on a Bond 5 ring Zulu. Unfortunately either I'm not doing it right or the strap is too short, but I can't properly tie the strap through the second ring.

But anyways I'll wear it like a NATO for now:









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander_T (Jan 23, 2008)

20,000 Leagues Under the Sea!!!









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pjerome (Oct 15, 2010)

From YOBOKIES a few years ago, I changed the insert on the bezel recently and added a Razor vintage bracelet. . Harold told me he has never made another white dial on purpose. I'm happy. One of my favorite watches.


----------



## Daltron2000 (Jul 22, 2018)

Pjerome said:


> From YOBOKIES a few years ago, I changed the insert on the bezel recently and added a Razor vintage bracelet. . Harold told me he has never made another white dial on purpose. I'm happy. One of my favorite watches.


What bezel is that?

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorBoater (Mar 31, 2016)

Does anyone have pics of their SKX on the Uncle Seiko Z199 bracelet? I just ordered one and I’m excited to get it soon


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Daltron2000 said:


> Pjerome said:
> 
> 
> > From YOBOKIES a few years ago, I changed the insert on the bezel recently and added a Razor vintage bracelet. . Harold told me he has never made another white dial on purpose. I'm happy. One of my favorite watches.
> ...


Looks like original bezel to me with new original style insert.


----------



## sammyl1000 (Nov 27, 2015)

On a new Z22..


----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

sammyl1000 said:


> On a new Z22..


Is it soft enough? As I tried to wear the original rubber band and that's what I got at the end of the day:









Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

On an Erika's Originals Mirage strap with polished hardware.


----------



## sammyl1000 (Nov 27, 2015)

prostoLeha said:


> Is it soft enough? As I tried to wear the original rubber band and that's what I got at the end of the day:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah absolutely. It is incredibly soft. I love it.


----------



## papagioro (Aug 15, 2009)

Croatian magazine "Satovi" - Watches










Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F


----------



## igori7 (Aug 1, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

009. On navy nato. DD sapphire/blue insert









Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Fresh off the modding table!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

dino8791 said:


> Fresh off the modding table!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks realy nice! Well done

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Second mod for today, dial swap to dagaz wave dial. The first mod is subdued, this one not so much 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

SKX Coke, with 4r36 movement swap out, signed crown, domed sapphire and coin edge bezel.
Currently running +1 sec a day. 
Perfect daily wearer


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

twin 009's due to breaking the one on a nato strap 5~months ago..









I resurrected the broken one with some degree of success earlier today.. (hair spring was borked after slipping trying to regulate)


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

RotorBoater said:


> Does anyone have pics of their SKX on the Uncle Seiko Z199 bracelet? I just ordered one and I'm excited to get it soon


Ordering the same for mine.


----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

Morning ride. 







009 with mesh and ceramic bezel insert PO.

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## RotorBoater (Mar 31, 2016)

Galaga said:


> Ordering the same for mine.


It came in!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

RotorBoater said:


> It came in!


Looks great, please give me a review when you get a chance.


----------



## RotorBoater (Mar 31, 2016)

Galaga said:


> Looks great, please give me a review when you get a chance.


It's pretty solid. I'd say just as comfortable as the stock jubilee with slightly less flex because the center links are all solid. The end links fit and feel much better than the stock jubilee, though they're still hollow. The bracelet doesn't rattle at all like the stock jubilee and overall feels more sturdy. The weakest point is definitely the clasp. I know it's a homage to an old bracelet, and it definitely gives that feel, but the clasp just feels cheap. It locks down well, so I don't think it'll be anything to worry about, but I think it'd be perfect if there were an option to have a 16mm version of the stock jubilee clasp on it. I've also never handled a real Z199, so the clasp could be absolutely spot on, but from what I'm used to in clasps it feels like it's on the lower end.

Also, I have a 7-7.25" wrist which got me to ordered the larger size. I had to take out 7 links leaving 1 screwed in link on one side and 2 on the other (on the fourth in micro adjust hole) as opposed to taking out 3 on the stock jubilee, so if you ordered the larger and your wrist is under 7", you might want to consider swapping it out.

Overall, it's a comfortable and solid feeling and looking bracelet. I've wanted a brushed jubilee for a while and I'm a big fan of taper so this fit the bill perfectly.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

RotorBoater said:


> It's pretty solid. I'd say just as comfortable as the stock jubilee with slightly less flex because the center links are all solid. The end links fit and feel much better than the stock jubilee, though they're still hollow. The bracelet doesn't rattle at all like the stock jubilee and overall feels more sturdy. The weakest point is definitely the clasp. I know it's a homage to an old bracelet, and it definitely gives that feel, but the clasp just feels cheap. It locks down well, so I don't think it'll be anything to worry about, but I think it'd be perfect if there were an option to have a 16mm version of the stock jubilee clasp on it. I've also never handled a real Z199, so the clasp could be absolutely spot on, but from what I'm used to in clasps it feels like it's on the lower end.
> 
> Also, I have a 7-7.25" wrist which got me to ordered the larger size. I had to take out 7 links leaving 1 screwed in link on one side and 2 on the other (on the fourth in micro adjust hole) as opposed to taking out 3 on the stock jubilee, so if you ordered the larger and your wrist is under 7", you might want to consider swapping it out.
> 
> Overall, it's a comfortable and solid feeling and looking bracelet. I've wanted a brushed jubilee for a while and I'm a big fan of taper so this fit the bill perfectly.


You reckon it would be too cheap for a turtle? I actually like the stock oyster on the turtle. I think it's perfect for a SKX though.


----------



## RotorBoater (Mar 31, 2016)

Galaga said:


> You reckon it would be too cheap for a turtle? I actually like the stock oyster on the turtle. I think it's perfect for a SKX though.


I wouldn't say too cheap at all. Since there's no folded links, it feels more sturdy and I like that even the last peices of the bracelet where the bracelet attaches to the end links, there are two solid pieces with a hole drilled through them for the spring bar rather than folded over like the stock jubilee. It does have less heft than a Strapcode super jubilee though.

I do think that it might feel odd/imbalanced to have a watch as big as a turtle on a bracelet that tapers all the way down to 16mm. I've never worn a turtle though so I wouldn't know, but it looks like plenty of people do it if you search #Z199 on instagram. All personal preference


----------



## RotorBoater (Mar 31, 2016)

Galaga said:


> You reckon it would be too cheap for a turtle? I actually like the stock oyster on the turtle. I think it's perfect for a SKX though.


Here it is on a turtle *NEW* Uncle Seiko Z199 bracelet - quick review & pics
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...eek.com/showthread.php?t=4601709&share_type=t


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## AriFV (Jun 20, 2018)

New Strap!!









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

AriFV said:


> New Strap!!
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Is the chapter ring misaligned on purpose?


----------



## AriFV (Jun 20, 2018)

Rosenbloom said:


> Is the chapter ring misaligned on purpose?


??.♂ I do not know, I think the previous photo has been strange










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Pictured on a Crown and Buckle Chromexcel Zulu Strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falconett (May 25, 2018)

007. Leaving stock. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander_T (Jan 23, 2008)

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## 123robert (Nov 26, 2013)

Alexander_T said:


> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Matches jumper well!

- - - Updated - - -



Alexander_T said:


> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Matches jumper well!


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

Yay or nay

Stole the bracelet from my tuna


----------



## sammyl1000 (Nov 27, 2015)

kriiiss said:


> Yay or nay
> 
> Stole the bracelet from my tuna
> 
> View attachment 13396751


Yay


----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

Really like it on mesh!









Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

Does this count?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabeking (Aug 5, 2013)

TX-WJ said:


> Does this count?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are the hands?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

Sabeking said:


> What are the hands?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


6105 style but kept the SKX second hand. Bought a while back from Dagaz I think. Don't see this color on their site anymore.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

kriiiss said:


> Yay or nay
> 
> Stole the bracelet from my tuna
> 
> View attachment 13396751


Negative sir. Nice effort but try again.


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

duc said:


> Negative sir. Nice effort but try again.


Haha I thought the same as well

Reminds me of a domino


----------



## Denesenko (Sep 1, 2016)

Got my 009


----------



## Marecki (Feb 19, 2018)

I love this nato on my skx.


----------



## larzbrah (Aug 3, 2017)

Skx777 mod

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Wimpy (Jan 22, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## DouglasI (Aug 16, 2018)

SKX009:


----------



## Wimpy (Jan 22, 2012)

Slight modded SKX


----------



## Denesenko (Sep 1, 2016)

Blue today


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

vinnyland said:


> View attachment 13406039
> 
> SKX009


Seriously?


----------



## RotorBoater (Mar 31, 2016)

Galaga said:


> Seriously?


Are you... triggered?


----------



## vinnyland (May 19, 2018)

RotorBoater said:


> Are you... triggered?


Got slapped on the wrist...let's try this again.


----------



## AriFV (Jun 20, 2018)

SKX007....








Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

Let's work









Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denesenko (Sep 1, 2016)

Pepsi


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rptr1337 (Aug 20, 2018)

skx007 on leather NATO 
With double dome sapphire










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerem (Jun 25, 2017)

Anyone experienced wrist or arm pain after uncle seiko president bracelet ?

This bracelet looks super, but I cannot wear it as it is heavy or uncomfortable I do not know why


----------



## stevieb2066 (May 28, 2018)

Just purchased a skx011..stoked as hell! First orange dial watch.. Other Seiko I have are the sarb 065 and 017..very happy to add to my ever growing collection


----------



## DouglasI (Aug 16, 2018)

SKX007:


----------



## Crawdaddy (Aug 24, 2018)

My recently purchased 009. Love it. Has become a daily wear


----------



## Beachbum33 (Jul 31, 2018)

Crawdaddy said:


> My recently purchased 009. Love it. Has become a daily wear


Beautiful Redfish...and nice watch too. Where did you catch the fish?


----------



## Crawdaddy (Aug 24, 2018)

Beachbum33 said:


> Crawdaddy said:
> 
> 
> > My recently purchased 009. Love it. Has become a daily wear
> ...


Thanks. Grand Isle Louisiana. Kept a limit of reds that day. That 009 got a full day workout in the shrimp bucket and rinsing hands overboard.


----------



## Clydebuilt (Jun 14, 2018)

Couldn't resist a pic with the Kirby Morgan...


----------



## hasnon (Sep 26, 2017)

From where I'd rather be. Penang, Malaysia.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

I've satined the case sides and left polished only the edges. Looks much better imho..









Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## Linear (May 25, 2017)

On vacation in Cuba









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Oct 3, 2011)

Clydebuilt said:


> Couldn't resist a pic with the Kirby Morgan...


Your tattoos look great.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Oct 3, 2011)

Skx011j on Alphashark









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

skx007 on a new Fossil NATO. Surprisingly nice quality. Thin yet durable and a good length too. Best part is they cost like $8.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Arctic Camo 007









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Chefbaz (Aug 31, 2018)

Just got it as a birthday gift last week . It doesn't exactly replace my Rolex sub which was stolen last year, but its pretty damn enjoyable to wear, and according to toolwatch app Im getting -3 sec power day while wearing and +4 with the watch face up overnight. Now if I can get the longevity out of this thing entombed talks about and the accuracy doesn't fall out of whack, I'll be pretty happy.


----------



## barutanseijin (Sep 18, 2017)

SKX007 with Japanese day wheel & MM style seconds hand


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

barutanseijin said:


> SKX007 with Japanese day wheel & MM style seconds hand


nice, mine looked like that for a little while!









(but i didn't add kanji til i switched dials around again)


----------



## Denesenko (Sep 1, 2016)

Pepsi again


----------



## Andymb (Feb 27, 2015)

My Pepsi on nato.


----------



## surf82 (Dec 11, 2015)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> skx007 on a new Fossil NATO. Surprisingly nice quality. Thin yet durable and a good length too. Best part is they cost like $8.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that looks good on that strap. May have to find a similar strap. I have some parts I bought to mod, new hands, dial etc. But Now I'm liking the factory dial more than one I bought. But the second hand I got is blue. Would look sharp with that strap.


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

SKX007's North American brother.


----------



## Alexander_T (Jan 23, 2008)

Pepsi on Borealis.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Linear (May 25, 2017)

New Blue AR crystal.. it's cool when the light hits it just right..









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## papagioro (Aug 15, 2009)

Good day, guys.










Verstuurd vanaf mijn iPhone


----------



## boostmiser (Jun 17, 2008)

Got one this week









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chefbaz (Aug 31, 2018)

boostmiser said:


> Got one this week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Speedmaster Professional!!! My favorite and next and only watch on my list to get, when I can afford one. It seems the prices have doubled the last few years. Until then...


----------



## boostmiser (Jun 17, 2008)

Yes, reconfiguring my collection. The SXK is my new daily beater, taking the place of my orange monster. The Oris and Swiss Army with be replaced with a Tudor, yet to be determined...Probably the BB58. And Omega 300c is not out of the question either but I’m leaning toward the Tudor. The Speedmaster stays forever. Seems like I’m going from XL to L sizes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j0oftheworld (Sep 1, 2018)

007 on olive green strap! |>


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coletrain182 (Apr 9, 2018)

not the best picture. Double Dome 37CIS for Crystal Times and PO ceramic inlay. With a coin edge bezel. Strapcode bracelet in route. Love this combo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fast08 (Sep 3, 2016)

Awesome looking


----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

Taking my 007 for a swim!


----------



## lakiut (Apr 10, 2018)

the great beater watch..









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## boostmiser (Jun 17, 2008)

lakiut said:


> the great beater watch..


Funny story...I was recently in St. Thomas wearing my Oris Aquis. I walked into the Patek boutique and the guy spotted my watch right away and said, nice beater. I know it's not a prestigious watch, but I didn't really consider it my beater, more a daily wearer. At the time, my orange monster was considered the beater. Now it's the 009. So yeh, it's a nice beater.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

For some it may be a beater, for some it may be their end watch. It is just a matter of perspective!


----------



## pentium0 (Apr 24, 2013)

Nh36 and DD sapphire and dagaz hands and eBay ceramic bezel insert done. Strapcode endmill in the mail : p


----------



## joeytjchen (Jul 25, 2015)

Subtle but still beautiful! Yobokies SS insert









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Mod trio









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErreCi (Apr 17, 2018)

A happy 007 in the French Riviera 🙂 I also noticed how very few people wear a watch at the beach or while diving... and I was in the St.Tropez gulf, not in the middle of nowhere... weird.


----------



## gpb1111 (Aug 27, 2010)

Stock SKX on custom strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

009 plus a couple of mods









Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

My SKX009 Turtle mod.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## omegaman2018 (Jan 25, 2018)

the bracelet it comes with some people love it some people do,nt it,s up to you really .. as the black or blue . black is the classic . go black .


----------



## John.Adam (Sep 12, 2018)

Bought watch 3 weeks ago, found watchuseek, today she got a facelift and I've come across a new hobby all thanks to the forums here. 
Skx009
Crafter blue strap
Crystaltimes double dome
Brushed chapter ring
Dagas coin edge bezel
Dagas Pepsi insert
Dagas superluminova hands


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

mephisto said:


>


what strap is this? looks amazing!


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> what strap is this? looks amazing!


thanks it's actually an OE kobold strap. here's a better shot...










https://koboldwatch.com/products/original-kobold-canvas-strap


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

mephisto said:


>


What jacket is that waxed ?

Cool watch too but the beading rain on the jacket makes the pic!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Added Dr. Seikostain hour and second hand, Dagaz enamel dial.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorBoater (Mar 31, 2016)

This Uncle Seiko Z199 is a game changer


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

LogisticsCzar said:


> What jacket is that waxed ?
> 
> Cool watch too but the beading rain on the jacket makes the pic!


thanks. just a DWR raincoat from Unqlo


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

Fresh off the bench, NH36, Kanji wheel, forced patina all around, signed crown, regulated to beat error of 0.0 mS / speed @ +2 S/d and pressure tested to 5 atm.


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

TX-WJ said:


> Fresh off the bench, NH36, Kanji wheel, forced patina all around, signed crown and regulated to beat error of 0.0 mS and speed @ +2 S/d dial up.


Very nice! Bezel insert looks killer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pentium0 (Apr 24, 2013)

Just got the final fantasy minutes hand in from Poland. Overall, crystal times DD sapphire, NH36, strapcode president bracelet, broken ceramic at 12oclock eBay insert. Weighs about 1.75 lbs but loving it. Waiting for other ceramic inserts to come, like the matte black.

Can't say enough good about the final fantasy orange from Poland (eBay). The dagaz plongeur orange was nice but just too much. The fantasy is more toned down IMHO.


----------



## surf82 (Dec 11, 2015)

mephisto said:


> thanks it's actually an OE kobold strap. here's a better shot...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats the strap on the left?


----------



## AriFV (Jun 20, 2018)

My SKX!










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

Agent 009 with a couple of mods: dd sapphire, strapcode superoyster 3d, MM hands and homemade two steps bleached "blue lagoon" bezel insert  
More then satisfied with the result!









Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

surf82 said:


> Whats the strap on the left?


autumn brown suede from dapper. super comfy. comes soft and broken in. quick releases and cheap price.
https://www.clockworksynergy.com/sh...rchangeable/autumn-brown-suede-leather-bands/

(apologies for non SKX content :rodekaart)


----------



## pentium0 (Apr 24, 2013)

A little spendy but still liking the strapcode endlink/president. Also the Polish fantasy minutes hand.


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

pentium0 said:


> A little spendy but still liking the strapcode endlink/president. Also the Polish fantasy minutes hand.


Looks good! I like dr. Seikostain parts

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

Can't remember if I posted this Pic


----------



## natrmrz (Jan 28, 2017)

RotorBoater said:


> This Uncle Seiko Z199 is a game changer


Agreed! The bracelet alone has made my SKX my most worn watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

natrmrz said:


> Agreed! The bracelet alone has made my SKX my most worn watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree. Larry has excellent stuff and is a Gentleman to deal with.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## carlgraham_ (Sep 20, 2018)

Love this! Where'd you get your flieger dial? is that from the SNK809?


----------



## user384h (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

SKX175


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Sapphire mod 007...


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

And a 399, with sapphire, and Tudor Pelagos crown guard mod


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

My SKX171 with:
Sapphire
6r15
Sarb crown
Murphy bi-directional bezel
Yobokies insert
Srp777 dial
Skx173 seconds hand
Drilled lugs
Black English/Kanji day and date wheels
Regulated and pressure tested to 11bar









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

Simple 007









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander_T (Jan 23, 2008)

009 on Uncle Seiko president bracelet









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

SKX007 and SKX011 MIJ on Strapcode


----------



## RotorBoater (Mar 31, 2016)

Traveling through Portugal with me


----------



## HeikkiL (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## RotorBoater (Mar 31, 2016)

Z199


----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

Again finished a couple of mods...









Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

prostoLeha said:


> Again finished a couple of mods...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice marinemaster mod, where did you get that bezel insert from if I may ask?


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

009 faded bezel and worn & wound sage strap









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

RotorBoater said:


> Z199


I've been considering the z199 bracelet. Is this one from unckleseiko?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

prostoLeha said:


> Again finished a couple of mods...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! That looks great!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorBoater (Mar 31, 2016)

xj4sonx said:


> I've been considering the z199 bracelet. Is this one from unckleseiko?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yes it is! I really like it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

RotorBoater said:


> Yes it is! I really like it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks my biggest concern I guess is the taper from 22 to 16. 
I still believe I will pull the trigger 
Thanks for the reply

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

I love this watch!


----------



## Frank107 (Jan 6, 2014)

Have one coming in from Japan!

Didn't know the models are similar









Therefor have to wait till Tuesday.
It's sadly on rubber strap.

So im looking for the Jubilee Seiko bracelet.

Maybe will buy a Pepsi version with it- but then there are too many out there.
(Eyeing for a ? while the Sumo just came in) ... and there are the all new 061/063 MM 200 also ...

?


----------



## RotorBoater (Mar 31, 2016)

xj4sonx said:


> Thanks my biggest concern I guess is the taper from 22 to 16.
> I still believe I will pull the trigger
> Thanks for the reply
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


It is a pretty heavy taper but it wears really well. Post some pics/thoughts if you end up buying!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Chiming in on the Z199 bracelet. I think the taper to 16 is great. 20mm at the clasp is too wide IMO. I sold my Mako USA because I couldn’t get past the bracelet to watch ratio. I brushed the end links with scotchbrite to match the links. My end links looked like they were stamped out and not touched. A little too vintages for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorBoater (Mar 31, 2016)

dino8791 said:


> Chiming in on the Z199 bracelet. I think the taper to 16 is great. 20mm at the clasp is too wide IMO. I sold my Mako USA because I couldn't get past the bracelet to watch ratio. I brushed the end links with scotchbrite to match the links. My end links looked like they were stamped out and not touched. A little too vintages for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Funny, that's the exact reason why I sold my Mako USA as well. You brushed the end links on which watch?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

RotorBoater said:


> Funny, that's the exact reason why I sold my Mako USA as well. You brushed the end links on which watch?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On my Z199 Turtle bracelet. They looked like stamped sheet metal. Which is what they are, but a little love could have been shown to them by the Uncle.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorBoater (Mar 31, 2016)

dino8791 said:


> On my Z199 Turtle bracelet. They looked like stamped sheet metal. Which is what they are, but a little love could have been shown to them by the Uncle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I see what you mean... that's something I've noticed too but i never thought about brushing them. I might try that. How'd you go about doing it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spacehippo (Sep 19, 2017)

SDGenius said:


> View attachment 7815546
> View attachment 7815554


Looks awesome! It's double domed crystal right? Where did you get it?


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

RotorBoater said:


> Oh I see what you mean... that's something I've noticed too but i never thought about brushing them. I might try that. How'd you go about doing it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just rubbed it in one direction over a piece of green scotchbrire. It only takes a couple passes and you don't have to push hard

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank107 (Jan 6, 2014)

Finally here, rubber strap ... darn expensive because of tax 🤮

Anyway, what now ...?

How the f... you add pictures without this stupid blocking?!?


----------



## razz339 (Mar 15, 2018)

great looking watch. love the gold


----------



## MidnightBeggar (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## 24jewels (Sep 2, 2018)

I wanted to buy the Seiko SKX007 watch today but I was told they no longer have them in stock. It seems Seiko have discontinued this divers line (unofficially)?


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Old refurbished SKX007, relumed it myself (lumed front side of the seconds hand too), NH36 movement, Tudor Pelagos gloss polished crown guards.


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

24jewels said:


> I wanted to buy the Seiko SKX007 watch today but I was told they no longer have them in stock. It seems Seiko have discontinued this divers line (unofficially)?


Where did you go?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 24jewels (Sep 2, 2018)

humphrj said:


> Where did you go?


One of the shopping malls in Bangkok, Thailand


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

24jewels said:


> One of the shopping malls in Bangkok, Thailand


Did you used to see them in shops?
We're half the world apart but here in the UK I can honestly say that I have never, even once, seen a skx007/9 for sale in a bricks and mortar shop. So to me, this doesn't mean anything.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tricol (Dec 29, 2016)

This is my first post; have been a long time stalker. Initially joined up to ask questions?......but hey no need to ask because all the answers are here already, just search and read all about. That's half the fun of it.......anyway here's my first contribution.
I'm calling it SKX007 WITH ALL THE ARROWS.







•	NH36 upgrade; supplied and installed by William Chuen in Singapore.
•	Double Arrow hands plus mix and match Arrow second hand; supplied and installed by William Chuen in The red Dot.
•	Jumbo crown off Ebay; yep, installed by William Chuen.
•	Did I do anything? Yep I watched my old mate do all the work.
•	No I tell I a lie, I actually flipped the bezel off, flicked the insert out and sanded down that nasty sharp edge on the inner rim of the bezel and put it back together with a lot of advice from William.


----------



## Tricol (Dec 29, 2016)

Double Post


----------



## salustiano (May 21, 2018)

STAIB mesh bracelet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omegaman2018 (Jan 25, 2018)

My Vintage Seiko SKX 007 with Patina dial . only bought this 2 months ago on fleabay .


----------



## omegaman2018 (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## 24jewels (Sep 2, 2018)

I bought the black one today. The alignment isn't 100% to my liking but I didn't have many options

I am desk diving :-!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

007 Arctic Camo Mod


----------



## 24jewels (Sep 2, 2018)

humphrj said:


> Did you used to see them in shops?
> We're half the world apart but here in the UK I can honestly say that I have never, even once, seen a skx007/9 for sale in a bricks and mortar shop. So to me, this doesn't mean anything.


Yes, in the past they did display at least one of the variants or both (black or/and pepsi with rubber or/and steel straps). I'm not sure if they understood my english, but they seem to give the impression Seiko stopped supplying them with the SKX divers and is being discontinued. Maybe a new replacement model will soon be introduced to compete with the Citizen NY008X line of divers :-s I managed to buy a slightly misaligned 007 while shopping there


----------



## omegaman2018 (Jan 25, 2018)

omegaman2018 said:


> View attachment 13550103
> View attachment 13550103


 cheers for the like i love it .


----------



## omegaman2018 (Jan 25, 2018)

Just thought i would add that i bought this watch on ebay off a guy that goes under the name of restorewatches. real name john very nice guy to deal with best transaction best delivery everything was spot on the watch is keeping perfect time and everything lines up perfect . just incase you guy,s wanted to know .


----------



## Izzy_Does_It (Apr 15, 2015)

Produced in 1997. She's modded though the case and movement are original.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fatvette (Jan 28, 2017)

One of my favorite go to watches


----------



## NycE39 (Sep 11, 2018)

double post*


----------



## NycE39 (Sep 11, 2018)

omegaman2018 said:


> Just thought i would add that i bought this watch on ebay off a guy that goes under the name of restorewatches8342 . real name john very nice guy to deal with best transaction best delivery everything was spot on the watch is keeping perfect time and everything lines up perfect . just incase you guy,s wanted to know .
> View attachment 13551225


Nice! Do you have a link? i did a search and came up blank, thanks


----------



## omegaman2018 (Jan 25, 2018)

will send you on a link contact later .


----------



## Fatvette (Jan 28, 2017)

Here’s mine on the stock jubilee


----------



## Fatvette (Jan 28, 2017)

Here’s mine on the stock jubilee


----------



## omegaman2018 (Jan 25, 2018)

NycE39 said:


> Nice! Do you have a link? i did a search and came up blank, thanks


https://www.ebay.com/itm/05-SEIKO-7...08-PATINA-SS-WATCH-1/142898634584?ssPageName=


----------



## omegaman2018 (Jan 25, 2018)

Here check this 1 out . https://www.ebay.com/itm/1429640500...99&_trkparms=gh1g=I142964050050.N36.S2.R1.TR1


----------



## NycE39 (Sep 11, 2018)

thanks!


----------



## omegaman2018 (Jan 25, 2018)

Your welcome .


----------



## Norrie (Sep 23, 2011)

Anyone got a spare 009 OEM chapter ring? I snapped mine at 9 when I took out the double dome and replaced it with a flat sapphire. I thought I was done with this watch after this mod but now I have to fix the damn thing.


----------



## Norrie (Sep 23, 2011)

.


----------



## ultra_JO8 (Oct 13, 2018)




----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Been wearing the SKX Steel almost exclusively these last 3 weeks.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

My SKX007 with OSC bezel/insert and BOR bracelet


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Norrie said:


> Anyone got a spare 009 OEM chapter ring? I snapped mine at 9 when I took out the double dome and replaced it with a flat sapphire. I thought I was done with this watch after this mod but now I have to fix the damn thing.


If you're in the UK I can take a look. Otherwise this one has a more blue, blue if you know what I mean - it would go better with your dial. https://ajuicet.com/product/blue-chapter-ring-for-skx/

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorBoater (Mar 31, 2016)

humphrj said:


> Been wearing the SKX Steel almost exclusively these last 3 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really like this look. Where'd you pick up the bezel insert from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

Saturday Seiko SKX Santorini Sunset










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

MrDisco99 said:


> Saturday Seiko SKX Santorini Sunset
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You, my friend, are at the most beautiful place of the world!


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

RotorBoater said:


> Really like this look. Where'd you pick up the bezel insert from?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He mentioned it previously, the bezel is from Yobokies.


----------



## omegaman2018 (Jan 25, 2018)

Hippopotamodon said:


> You, my friend, are at the most beautiful place of the world!


Nice looking on the Nato Real casual .


----------



## joeytjchen (Jul 25, 2015)

Dis somebody say Yobokies steel insert? Heh.









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

What a crap bezel insert !


----------



## omegaman2018 (Jan 25, 2018)

Steel on Steel . just something about that . that i just don,r get !!!


----------



## Norrie (Sep 23, 2011)

humphrj said:


> If you're in the UK I can take a look. Otherwise this one has a more blue, blue if you know what I mean - it would go better with your dial. https://ajuicet.com/product/blue-chapter-ring-for-skx/
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thanks mate. That's a good option if I can't get one.


----------



## Sinner_666 (Oct 11, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

omegaman2018 said:


> Nice looking on the Nato Real casual .


Thanks... yeah I brought a few watches on vacation with me and I can't manage to take this one off.


----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)

one last photo op with my modded 007 - giving it to my brother hoping that it would also spark his interest in watches and modding ;-)


----------



## ramonv (Mar 1, 2014)

Froggy


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

SKX w/ 011 dial, CT polished chapter ring w/ etched indexes, OSC second hand and red a/r sapphire, NH movement upgrade w/ kanji day wheel, signed crown, dlw ceramic bezel insert









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zentrandi (Sep 13, 2018)

I was gonna put this coin edge with green insert on my 009, but I came to realization that I don't want to mess up my wife's wedding present to me. So I have a 009 on the way that I will mod.


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm a 99% 'vintage guy', but had always wanted to try an SKX007...obviously the Seiko 'DNA' is seeping from every pore with the SKX.
So, not really too much of a leap... 
Grabbed this one recently as stated: "Seiko SKX007K. For parts only. I bought this new in 2009. All working fine until I dropped it!"
Took a punt...a quick & easy fix!
Had a correct '44G1' jubilee in my parts stash...presto!









My newest...and newest watch (July 2008)....not too bad for USD$38.00...LOVE it! :-d


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

HIPdeluxe said:


> I'm a 99% 'vintage guy', but had always wanted to try an SKX007...obviously the Seiko 'DNA' is seeping from every pore with the SKX.
> So, not really too much of a leap...
> Grabbed this one recently as stated: "Seiko SKX007K. For parts only. I bought this new in 2009. All working fine until I dropped it!"
> Took a punt...a quick & easy fix!
> ...


Congrats on the new arrival and great deal. May I ask what you had to fix to get it working again?


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

Well, the "...working fine..." bit referred to the day/date not working.

When it arrived it was running fine, it was just the day/date quick-set not working.
It was on it's broken original rubber strap, and there was a decent knock visible on the side of the case.
So I figured that it had been dropped and the plastic 'corrector wheel' had popped from it's arm or something along those lines.
Sure enough, it just needed re-seating and we were away.
The SKX then proceeded to hog wrist time for about 2 weeks straight! 
It's settled quite comfortably into the 'keeper' drawer...


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Old orange relumed dial, relumed gold hands, matt black chapter ring, gold font ceramic insert, pelagos crown guard mod... Ya know, the usual... ;-)


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

I can't believe it's been 4 days since the last post.

This is my 4th SKX build (with others doing the hard work). This one, as with the others, has Steve Horn drilled lugs, sapphire, NE15 movement and the basics form Dagaz, Yoboykies and Artifice. It also has the coveted Kanji wheel. I think this one may be the final SKX.....


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

I can't believe it's been 4 days since the last post.

This is my 4th SKX build (with others doing the hard work). This one, as with the others, has Steve Horn drilled lugs, sapphire, NE15 movement and the basics form Dagaz, Yobokies and Artifice. It also has the coveted Kanji wheel. I think this one may be the final SKX.....

View attachment 13576089


View attachment 13576091


Edit: I can't believe I left out the most important part: Duarte from North East Watch Works turned this around so fast my head is spinning. Superior work and the fastest possible turnaround available. If you are like me and can't actually work on your own SKX, send it to Duarte!


----------



## BillHW (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## RotorBoater (Mar 31, 2016)

Does anyone have any experience with SKINX straps? I was looking into Crafter Blue but these were nearly the same for half the price so I just ordered one









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

duc said:


> I can't believe it's been 4 days since the last post.
> 
> This is my 4th SKX build (with others doing the hard work). This one, as with the others, has Steve Horn drilled lugs, sapphire, NE15 movement and the basics form Dagaz, Yobokies and Artifice. It also has the coveted Kanji wheel. I think this one may be the final SKX.....
> 
> ...


May i know where you bought the coke bezel?

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Should I swap the sterile black chapter ring for a sterile stainless steel brushed one?


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

ksrao_74 said:


> May i know where you bought the coke bezel?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


I think Dagaz, but I'm not sure. I bought it for a previous project and wound up not using it. If not Dagaz,then it was Yobokies.


----------



## JohnnyKarate (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SKXA53


----------



## dr.sphinx (Dec 29, 2017)

On SBGH257 rubber. Maybe kind of large for the puny 009. Good enough for me.


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

For Sale . Pm if interested


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Some mods done, ceramic bezel and steel chapter ring...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## zentrandi (Sep 13, 2018)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 13588965


applied indices are dope.

I finally got my extra 009 in, but it was a Philippine special, and needs a little extra TLC. Keeps decent time though, so I cant be mad. gotta get new hands and a dial to make it look nice and toasty.


----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)

Another project done! Kept this one as stock looking as possible. ;-)

View attachment 13590495


----------



## Denesenko (Sep 1, 2016)

My new mod 009


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## arok (Jun 14, 2010)

Some different flavors over time


----------



## arok (Jun 14, 2010)

Some different flavors over time

View attachment 13594791


View attachment 13594795


View attachment 13594797


View attachment 13594801


----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)

stock look indeed! ;-)


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

Hey I also just saw these. Please let us know what you think when you get it.
I have a Borealis isofrane style rubber band on skx now which I love, most rubber bands are too stiff.


RotorBoater said:


> Does anyone have any experience with SKINX straps? I was looking into Crafter Blue but these were nearly the same for half the price so I just ordered one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## ACL-Watch (May 23, 2018)

*My new 009J1* _Currently my daily driver._ It was only offered with the rubber strap option which I found stiff and uncomfortable so I purchased this stainless oyster band on the bay.

I love stainless bracelets on all of my surf watches and this one has replaced my Orient Ray as my go to surfing watch! I got lucky with this one from Jomashop, only +3 seconds/day and perfect bezel alignment. Feels like a little tank on my wrist!


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Drilled lugs today. Would suit a Marinemaster MM300 modded SKX very well...


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

ACL-Watch said:


> *My new 009J1* _Currently my daily driver._ It was only offered with the rubber strap option which I found stiff and uncomfortable so I purchased this stainless oyster band on the bay.
> 
> I love stainless bracelets on all of my surf watches and this one has replaced my Orient Ray as my go to surfing watch! I got lucky with this one from Jomashop, only +3 seconds/day and perfect bezel alignment. Feels like a little tank on my wrist!
> 
> ...


Info on the oyster bracelet? Is it a genuine Seiko or did you add the Seiko clasp? Solid end links? If you could add a link to the seller that would be great.

I've been wanting an oyster bracelet but I have a thing for oem signed clasps.

Your watch looks great btw!

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## nelsojak (Oct 30, 2018)

Hello Seiko fam! First post on the forum and just starting to collect. My first purchase was my beloved skx007j. Came on a jubilee but I cant get over how good it looks on a Nato.


----------



## sammyl1000 (Nov 27, 2015)

nelsojak said:


> Hello Seiko fam! First post on the forum and just starting to collect. My first purchase was my beloved skx007j. Came on a jubilee but I cant get over how good it looks on a Nato.


Nice colour NATO.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## ACL-Watch (May 23, 2018)

whywhysee said:


> Info on the oyster bracelet? Is it a genuine Seiko or did you add the Seiko clasp? Solid end links? If you could add a link to the seller that would be great.
> 
> I've been wanting an oyster bracelet but I have a thing for oem signed clasps.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Thanks for the 009 kudos, it's my current fave. I got my oyster band on ebay from an overseas seller. Like you, I really favor the signed Seiko clasps so I found this seller in Slovenia! It doesn't have solid end links but the main links are solid and heavy, overall really nice. I just couldn't see paying $150 for a "Seiko" branded oyster band on a $200 watch. (I paid $25 using the make offer option)

Here is the link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/22mm-Super-Oyster-watch-band-Curved-end-/323454931263?nordt=true&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m43663.l10137 (scroll down for the original listing)

It was his last one but I think there must be others out there.

Take care!

Tony


----------



## ACL-Watch (May 23, 2018)

nelsojak said:


> Hello Seiko fam! First post on the forum and just starting to collect. My first purchase was my beloved skx007j. Came on a jubilee but I cant get over how good it looks on a Nato.


Looks great on the Nato but that one is actually an skx009j. Loving mine too!


----------



## bshah1976 (Jun 28, 2017)

One of my favorites and currently my daily...




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

bshah1976 said:


> One of my favorites and currently my daily...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's gorgeous! have info on that band?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Some progress again with the Seilagos (SKX with Pelagos look)














Laminated the stock flat mineral, with a flat sapphire crystal, which is a very good and affordable solution, plus it provides the freedom to choose a different inner diameter for the bezel. In this case I went for 30.5mm, which is a very common size, with 38.0mm outside. In this size you can find many bezel inserts. However, normally the glass falls too deep, but by this laminating method you can have the crystal actually protrude the insert, and fit through it like a glove!







Cheap UV glue pen, this glue is super transparent, also suitable for glueing cyclopses







The small LED UV light at the back of the pen is effective, but a torch covers the whole surface better in this case














I've used a diamond burr to hollow out the dot on the insert triangle, so that affter painting the dot white the characteristic Pelagos black circle arose in the triangle. Only need to lume the bezel with light blue lume now..







Hopefully it'll look a bit like this soon...


----------



## nelsojak (Oct 30, 2018)

ACL-Watch said:


> Looks great on the Nato but that one is actually an skx009j. Loving mine too!


Aww yes, rookie mistake.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Brightling007 said:


> Drilled lugs today. Would suit a Marinemaster MM300 modded SKX very well...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK wait a second, no one commented for more information on how you drilled the lugs? That was awesome. Can you tell me what kind of drill and bit you used?


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

biscuit141 said:


> OK wait a second, no one commented for more information on how you drilled the lugs? That was awesome. Can you tell me what kind of drill and bit you used?


No one commented about how easy he made it look either. Nice job!


----------



## bshah1976 (Jun 28, 2017)

TX-WJ said:


> That's gorgeous! have info on that band?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. Strap is from Strapcode.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ACL-Watch (May 23, 2018)

biscuit141 said:


> OK wait a second, no one commented for more information on how you drilled the lugs? That was awesome. Can you tell me what kind of drill and bit you used?


That's because I was afraid to think about it too much, then I'd want to try it, then I'd slip and damage my watch and fingers!


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

biscuit141 said:


> OK wait a second, no one commented for more information on how you drilled the lugs? That was awesome. Can you tell me what kind of drill and bit you used?


Haha, I wondered about it too! In this thread:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/brot...t-29-a-4811077-post47293405.html#post47293405

People were going pretty crazy about it, but I've noticed more often the SKX crowd seems a lot more cool, literally LOL

The drill I used is a RPM adjustable Dremel mini drill, and the bits are PCB drill bits made of tungsten carbide, available on Aliexpress for about two dollars for a box of ten.



duc said:


> No one commented about how easy he made it look either. Nice job!


Thanks! And this is true, as I explained in the thread of the URL above, it takes a lot of practise before you even manage to not break the drill bit before even starting.



ACL-Watch said:


> That's because I was afraid to think about it too much, then I'd want to try it, then I'd slip and damage my watch and fingers!


Haha, true as well, sorry about creating any unsatisfyable cravings. It may not look like it in 2D, but in 3D is how I watch through the microscope and then my fingers don't look like they're in the line of fire, watching the 2D vid afterwards made me cringe as well.

So yeah, it is NOT as easy as it may look!! I'd recommend to try it on a really cheap steel watch that you don't care much about anyway...


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Lumed the bezel and hands in a Pelagos like shade of light blue/turqoise...


----------



## Louie777 (Aug 25, 2015)

Got a hold of a NIB SKXA35! On a strapcode super jubilee it goes... My 1st personal SKX (bought one for one of my sons a few yrs ago).


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

Thought I'd pick up a new 007 while l can.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Made some lume comparison shots between the Tudor and the Seilagos, and I think the color isn't too far off, neither is the intensity. Only the generic bezel wasn't engraved very deeply, so with white paint backing and lume the space was a bit limited to do the job really properly. I'll just need to accept that, and don't really care, it's no shame it can't fully compete with a 6000 dollar watch.















And during normal light... Sorry about the dirty glass.









As a chapter ring I had the SBDC039 one in mind, but somehow it must have got lost in the mail. Sadly there appeared to be no more stock of those, so I went for the SBDC047 instead, which looks very similar, and both do to the Pelagos. I just hope the sizes aren't too far off, it goes past modification options.

The SBDC039 ring:







And the SBDC047 ring:


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Roughly emulated look...








And there goes the lume in total... also kind of an emulation..


----------



## JohnnyKarate (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Mbohemdi (Sep 2, 2018)

First Sieko.. Added a Barton strap


----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Lots of elbow grease along the way getting a Corgeut (Tudor homage) sterile bracelet to fit the SKX case, it fits reasonably well..







The grey stuff on the caseback is just there as protection while still working on it.














Almost finished!


----------



## spacehippo (Sep 19, 2017)

dino8791 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! Pls post more pics!


----------



## spacehippo (Sep 19, 2017)

repeat post


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Wow! Pls post more pics!

You got it! New app to play with called color effect (free)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I want to find a way to get this bezel on an SKX....the last conversation I had with the guy who did this stated he used a Parnis bezel but he wasn't sure, and it was apparently parts he had in his parts bin. I read recently that some Orient bezels snap in - but from discontinued models and no one can confirm the part numbers.

Who else wants a flush fitting Submariner style bezel? The aftermarket ones I've seen (and bought) stick up from the top of the case - this one sits flush. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)

Custom skx


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

schtozo said:


> Custom skx


Dang that's tall! Like a skyscraper on your wrist. Awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

New Crafter Blue rubber strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

009 in it's natural habitat


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

007 mod while coaching at the range


----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

On a new handmade strap (made it from my old belt). Also found an interesting combination of hands for me. Had to brush an hour hand to match the minute one.









Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## CDS (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

The Seilagos is ready! Finally received the last part I needed today YIEEEEEY!b-)b-)b-)


----------



## ACL-Watch (May 23, 2018)

Dshirts74 said:


> 009 in it's natural habitat
> View attachment 13630253


That's how I use mine too. (except in the ocean for surfing)

Great pic!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## hendryyyy (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## Stoppel1 (May 3, 2015)

Brightling007 said:


> The Seilagos is ready! Finally received the last part I needed today YIEEEEEY!b-)b-)b-)
> 
> View attachment 13638363
> View attachment 13638365


Awesome, really awesome

Gesendet von meinem Huawei mit Tapatalk


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

SKX at the helm. jibe-ho!


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

schtozo said:


> Custom skx


Amazing build!!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

011









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)

my version of a batman themed piece! ;-)


----------



## CDS (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: SKX013*



afrothang said:


> One of my closet queens..
> View attachment 10462490


What model number is this one?


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

*Re: SKX013*



CDS said:


> What model number is this one?


That's an SKX401


----------



## Chefbaz (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Arctic Camo 007









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

mephisto said:


> SKX at the helm. jibe-ho!


Fantastic! What's the boat?

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

prostoLeha said:


> On a new handmade strap (made it from my old belt). Also found an interesting combination of hands for me. Had to brush an hour hand to match the minute one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who made the bezel? Is it ceramic?


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Tom Schneider said:


> Who made the bezel? Is it ceramic?


Here you go Tom.

https://www.dlwwatches.com/collections/ceramic-bezel-inserts/products/ceramic-insert-007-smp


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

Tom Schneider said:


> Who made the bezel? Is it ceramic?


Hello Tom! Yes, it is ceramic and I've got it on ebay from here https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/113312034173

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

biscuit141 said:


> Here you go Tom.
> 
> https://www.dlwwatches.com/collections/ceramic-bezel-inserts/products/ceramic-insert-007-smp


To tell the truth concerning my mod it is not dlw. It is from here https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/113312034173

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

prostoLeha said:


> Hello Tom! Yes, it is ceramic and I've got it on ebay from here https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/113312034173
> 
> Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

Sorry for double post 


Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## mattya56 (Apr 22, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

My first Seiko mod. Admittedly easy, but I finally did it.









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

All of 'em on one arm! (For now at least. Waiting to stumble across a reasonably priced SKXA35)









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Seiko Sunday on Leather Nato. Hunting a 009J, would appreciate any leads.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Most 38mm outside ceramic bezel inserts fit the SKX, just not always with the original glass. The glass with heavy chamfered edges will however usually accomodate the smaller inner diameter well. With the one that Prostoleha used it even fits superbly, with the domed sapphires like th ebay seller from Poland sells.

I've got my Seilagos bezel here:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/38m...r-40mm-submariner-mens-watch/32907714493.html
(model D) which I have mediablasted, cut a hole in the pip, filled with enamel paint and lume.

The pepsi though is the same one as Prostoleha's, just in pepsi colour.

If you want flat glass, and sapphire, it can be made possible with laminating the original mineral glass with a sapphire piece on top, due to the height rising on most ceramic bezels (because they are not flat) it will help to make the glass actually protrude the insert. And you have free choice in the correct diameter for the insert. So 30.5mm inner size of the bezel matches a 30.5mm sapphire, and then in for instance 1mm thickness, makes it fit perfectly. It is a very affordable option too.

Search for UV glue pens on Aliexpress, the black ones with blue led UV light at the rear side.


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

skyefalcon6 said:


> Seiko Sunday on Leather Nato. Hunting a 009J, would appreciate any leads.
> 
> View attachment 13668261


JomasShop.com has them $213.75 free shipping and in stock. Sale ends 11/27....


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

skyefalcon6 said:


> Seiko Sunday on Leather Nato. Hunting a 009J, would appreciate any leads.
> 
> View attachment 13668261


Rakuten Global has them for $211.89. If you get lucky with BeFrugal* they have 20% cash back bringing it down to $170 net.
https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/bright/item/skx009j-1/
If you don't mind a K model, there is a smoking deal on them at Overstock.com. If you go through the portal from groupon, and use a MasterCard, it comes out to $154 shipped.
https://www.groupon.com/coupons/sto...-4c5c-b26f-740c25506eca&strategy=autoredirect
If you don't have a MasterCard, it is still only $165 after promo code TAKE15.
* my luck with befrugal is about a 66% success rate YMMV.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Watchfiend12 said:


> JomasShop.com has them $213.75 free shipping and in stock. Sale ends 11/27....





Dub Rubb said:


> Rakuten Global has them for $211.89. If you get lucky with BeFrugal* they have 20% cash back bringing it down to $170 net.
> https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/bright/item/skx009j-1/
> If you don't mind a K model, there is a smoking deal on them at Overstock.com. If you go through the portal from groupon, and use a MasterCard, it comes out to $154 shipped.
> https://www.groupon.com/coupons/sto...-4c5c-b26f-740c25506eca&strategy=autoredirect
> ...


I ended up at CreationWatches for the same 213 but used their 15% off code. Looks like I could have saved a few more bucks if I'd have seen these first. Thanks for posting them, gents.

Here's what I got:


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Darn Double Post. Here's a real double post.


----------



## RotorBoater (Mar 31, 2016)

skyefalcon6 said:


> Darn Double Post. Here's a real double post.
> 
> View attachment 13670201


I actually loled at this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

TX-WJ said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks great! what's the bezel? From Poland?


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

prostoLeha said:


> That looks great! what's the bezel? From Poland?


Yobokies.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lumghini (Feb 6, 2017)

skyefalcon6 said:


> Darn Double Post. Here's a real double post.
> 
> View attachment 13670201


please pardon a newbie here.... may i know what does this mean??


----------



## lumghini (Feb 6, 2017)

skyefalcon6 said:


> Darn Double Post. Here's a real double post.
> 
> View attachment 13670201


please pardon a newbie here.... may i know what does this mean??


----------



## xaviervax90 (Nov 28, 2018)

Crazy reflection from doubl dome









Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorBoater (Mar 31, 2016)

lumghini said:


> please pardon a newbie here.... may i know what does this mean??


The dots are a drawing of an American football play. The type of play pattern the red and green dots are running is called a "post." It was a pun

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve 69 SS (Dec 28, 2017)

Ok, Just got my new to me SKX007.... Absolutely love it. Not sure how to send pics yet. Lol I really want a different chapter ring installed on it, But don't think I want to buy all the tools to do this mod. I think this is all I want to do with it for now. So anyways, Is there anyone on here that does mods and would be interested in doing this.... Thanks Steve.


----------



## lumghini (Feb 6, 2017)

RotorBoater said:


> The dots are a drawing of an American football play. The type of play pattern the red and green dots are running is called a "post." It was a pun
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ohhhh... Thanks so much!

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Red [traffic] light special









Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

In the immortal words of Monty Python, "And now for something completely different"....

not sure which model this eBay score started out as....007,009, whatever....

it has been turbo'd to NH35, Doxa'd, recrowned, recrystal'd to domed sapphire AR, came with the most supple Seiko rubber I ever felt, and I added the strapcode bracelet I already had picked out for it


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

The SKX platform is truly amazing. This one is souped up to the max.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Steve 69 SS said:


> Ok, Just got my new to me SKX007.... Absolutely love it. Not sure how to send pics yet. Lol I really want a different chapter ring installed on it, But don't think I want to buy all the tools to do this mod. I think this is all I want to do with it for now. So anyways, Is there anyone on here that does mods and would be interested in doing this.... Thanks Steve.


I could, I'm in Netherlands.


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

Wearing my 007 today while putting up a Christmas tree and getting ready for football games. This one gets worn almost daily, even if it’s just around the house after work. I have a SRP775 on the way, but the SKX will still get plenty of wrist time. 😉

P.S. Included a nice lume shot from a few weeks back.


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

This arrived yesterday late so the lighting didn't favor pictures. Today, though........


----------



## joeytjchen (Jul 25, 2015)

How about a Steely SKX?









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Norrie (Sep 23, 2011)

I want to replicate this. Can anyone steer me to this bezel insert? I can't seem to find it. 
Do you think the dial and hands have been baked or re-lumed? They look pretty clean.
And before anyone asks&#8230; The bracelet will be available from WatchGecko soon apparently.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Norrie said:


> I want to replicate this. Can anyone steer me to this bezel insert? I can't seem to find it.
> Do you think the dial and hands have been baked or re-lumed? They look pretty clean.
> And before anyone asks&#8230; The bracelet will be available from WatchGecko soon apparently.


Saw this on IG and immediately thought of @stph_dxtr 's faux vintage or aging.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

efawke said:


> Wearing my 007 today while putting up a Christmas tree and getting ready for football games. This one gets worn almost daily, even if it's just around the house after work. I have a SRP775 on the way, but the SKX will still get plenty of wrist time. ?
> 
> P.S. Included a nice lume shot from a few weeks back.


Is that relumed?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Norrie (Sep 23, 2011)

Porterjrm said:


> Saw this on IG and immediately thought of @stph_dxtr 's faux vintage or aging.


Thanks. I hadn't seen his stuff before. The bakelite-esqe inserts look pretty cool. His definitely look baked. Makes me think maybe this image has been retouched to clean up the lume.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Norrie said:


> Thanks. I hadn't seen his stuff before. The bakelite-esqe inserts look pretty cool. His definitely look baked. Makes me think maybe this image has been retouched to clean up the lume.


I messaged him to see if he can do it. He's done similar watches before.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Norrie (Sep 23, 2011)

Porterjrm said:


> I messaged him to see if he can do it. He's done similar watches before.


He claims they're not baked or coffee stained so I'm not sure what he's doing. But it's a pretty similar result.


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

Porterjrm said:


> Is that relumed?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, I played with the temp to make it look blue instead of green. I thought it looked cool and now want one with blue lume. Figures, ha.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

It's my second time buying a SKX009J

















My two SKXs


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

Bought this SKX007K1 from Creation Watches with the intention to mod it. I'm floored by how much I love it as is. Hmm...does this mean I need to buy another one?? ?


----------



## Orangestar (Dec 2, 2018)

Yeah, I have done that with my SKX009


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

NamNorimai said:


> Bought this SKX007K1 from Creation Watches with the intention to mod it. I'm floored by how much I love it as is. Hmm...does this mean I need to buy another one?? ?
> View attachment 13692977


Yes! I bought SKX007J as well as a 009J, used 173 and 175 from WuS with intent to mod them. I feel some way as you so leaving them all original then I bought 2 more each of 007 and 009 to mod. Bought all (except 173/175) from Creation Watches.


----------



## CDS (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Colors, anyone?









Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

NamNorimai said:


> Bought this SKX007K1 from Creation Watches with the intention to mod it. I'm floored by how much I love it as is. Hmm...does this mean I need to buy another one?? ?
> View attachment 13692977


You'd better get another. I bought two so I could have one as is and mod the other. I'm glad I did.

Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir_Loin_Ofsteak (Dec 4, 2017)

Long term lurker, first-time poster...my SKX009 arrived today from Creation. Sadly it suffers from the "chapter ring alignment" issue, but I decided to keep it as it is only off by I would say about 1mm. It did rather spoil the first unboxing moment, but what can you do?









A Vostok also arrived today...2 very different ways to do a dive watch.


----------



## Sir_Loin_Ofsteak (Dec 4, 2017)

Oh and in case anyone is wondering about whether Seiko has stopped manufacturing the SKX line (I keep hearing rumours that "this time they've really finished, honest"), according to what I'm told about serial numbers mine was built in June 2018; so it doesn't sound like that is true.


----------



## bber45 (Aug 13, 2018)

With pleasure!


----------



## bber45 (Aug 13, 2018)

Sir_Loin_Ofsteak said:


> Oh and in case anyone is wondering about whether Seiko has stopped manufacturing the SKX line (I keep hearing rumours that "this time they've really finished, honest"), according to what I'm told about serial numbers mine was built in June 2018; so it doesn't sound like that is true.


Even if they do, good thing about it is they are so many out there they will be plentiful for a while.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

And if you are not dead set on the brand name, excellent quality (arguably better) can be had from San Martin.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Sharkey-SK...hash=item2abc54f2be:m:mW7QD9A5oNLuWyjM6p7gNrw


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

Brightling007 said:


> And if you are not dead set on the brand name, excellent quality (arguably better) can be had from San Martin.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Sharkey-SK...hash=item2abc54f2be:m:mW7QD9A5oNLuWyjM6p7gNrw


Dude I forgot that Sharkey made a 007 clone.

Have you picked one of these up and compared? Better movement to start with so it seems like these would indeed be the modders choice if changing a bunch of elements.

Here is a very lightly modded Seiko 007. Because I loved it so much right out of the box.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

I might just pick one up, knowing the brand, I know it won't be disappointing. The lume will be great, if you intend to keep it as is, but it will have real sapphire, and indeed a hacking and winding movement (in essence a 4R35), the bezel will move like swiss clockwork. I just wonder how true the sizing of all parts is, which is essential for worry free modding.

The bracelet will probably be a very nice piece too!


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

Yeah I've been impressed I own a sharky Tuna and besides some rough edges is great. It should be dead in though considering they are advertising it as an skx007 by sharky. At least I'd hope the sizing was true.


Brightling007 said:


> I might just pick one up, knowing the brand, I know it won't be disappointing. The lume will be great, if you intend to keep it as is, but it will have real sapphire, and indeed a hacking and winding movement (in essence a 4R35), the bezel will move like swiss clockwork. I just wonder how true the sizing of all parts is, which is essential for worry free modding.
> 
> The bracelet will probably be a very nice piece too!


Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

LogisticsCzar said:


> Yeah I've been impressed I own a sharky Tuna and besides some rough edges is great. It should be dead in though considering they are advertising it as an skx007 by sharky. At least I'd hope the sizing was true.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


I can't vouch for that being true, I've frankened an SBDX001, also sold under that model number by the Sharkey brand, and the genuine Seiko parts didn't really fit. Might have been better off with an NH35 version instead of the ST2130 though. I ended up making an overlay off of an NH35 date wheel, and modified the dial, and did a little case work. Turned out great, but they are mods that were not for the faint hearted.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

My "Parrot" ;-)


----------



## daytripper (Jul 28, 2013)

Does anyone know if the SKX crown and stem will fit the Orient Mako/Ray Gen 2 movements? One of the things that always annoyed me was the lack of knurling on the Orient crowns, which make it much harder to grip and turn than SKXs, Turtles, and Monsters.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Mutation of the SKX007

N. American release SKX173









Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

daytripper said:


> Does anyone know if the SKX crown and stem will fit the Orient Mako/Ray Gen 2 movements? One of the things that always annoyed me was the lack of knurling on the Orient crowns, which make it much harder to grip and turn than SKXs, Turtles, and Monsters.


All I can say is a 7S26 stem won't fit an NH35, the hand winding feature of the latter works with length grooves in the stem.


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

daytripper said:


> Does anyone know if the SKX crown and stem will fit the Orient Mako/Ray Gen 2 movements? One of the things that always annoyed me was the lack of knurling on the Orient crowns, which make it much harder to grip and turn than SKXs, Turtles, and Monsters.


I'd bet it would not. Orient makes their movements in house.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

My SKX playing with the light!

View attachment DSC_0070.jpg


View attachment DSC_0071.jpg


View attachment DSC_0082.jpg


View attachment DSC_0096.jpg


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

SRPC23 dial, dlw ceramic bezel insert, nh upgrade









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CDS (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

dino8791 said:


> SRPC23 dial, dlw ceramic bezel insert, nh upgrade


Looks amazing.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

pfft .. 007/009 (no actually they are cool) A35 mother****ers


----------



## DriveTooFast (Apr 13, 2018)

Ok, call me crazy but i've just bought an SKX007J even tho if i have the K version.

I just love this watch so much and really wanted to get a second one so I scooped a brand new with box J version for 200£ and just went for it.

Please tell me I did the right thing and that it will raise its value before the buyer's remorse kills me.

Bonus pic of it next to my gf's vintage Pulsar diver.


----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

Modded


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Finally did the patina mod on my 007.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

DriveTooFast said:


> Ok, call me crazy but i've just bought an SKX007J even tho if i have the K version.
> 
> I just love this watch so much and really wanted to get a second one so I scooped a brand new with box J version for 200£ and just went for it.
> 
> ...


Don't want to kill the vibe, but I thought J versions had "21 jewels" inscription under "Diver's 200M"?


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

dino8791 said:


> SRPC23 dial, dlw ceramic bezel insert, nh upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That dial looks killer!!


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

ffnc1020 said:


> Finally did the patina mod on my 007.


Well done! Coffee? Tea? Paint? Does it still lume?


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Brightling007 said:


> Well done! Coffee? Tea? Paint? Does it still lume?


I shaved some rust powder off of rusty nails I found, mix it with water into a paste. Applied generously until dry, then wipe off excess, blow off clean with compressed air. Repeated three times. Not sure about the long term effect. Lume is at least 80%.


----------



## DriveTooFast (Apr 13, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> Don't want to kill the vibe, but I thought J versions had "21 jewels" inscription under "Diver's 200M"?


This is the K version i have. J still has to come


----------



## CDS (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Defeated by Germany and Japan.


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

Terry Lennox said:


> Defeated by Germany and Japan.
> 
> View attachment 13713941
> 
> ...


Weird I heard Ford and Parnis won.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

ffnc1020 said:


> Finally did the patina mod on my 007.


This is flawless! Bezel fade is perfect IMO. This is the exact reason I want to add a 009 to my collection. Well done!


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

amngwlvs said:


> This is flawless! Bezel fade is perfect IMO. This is the exact reason I want to add a 009 to my collection. Well done!


Thanks, I've modded this particular watch probably 4-5 times, but in the end, coming back to the stock look is what I end up actually wearing.


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

New Morning-New Watch=

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
It's never too late to have a happy childhood


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

I put bracelets on my two SKXs. Looking great! :-!


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

My faded bezel & patina-ed 009 - aged the "hard" way.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)




----------



## hendryyyy (Oct 21, 2018)

Chilly










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Love the blue


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

I found an old Orient bracelet from my long lost Mako. A small tweak and voila, it fits the 009 perfectly so on it goes.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Searching for an skx171 dial of anyone has a source for one please pm. Working on a new mod. This will be my first skx. Going after this look







-picture from IG @watch_my_time

IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

N.Caffrey said:


> View attachment 13740441


Sweet bumpy orange strap goodness! What is it and where do I get one?


----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

My 009 on Uncle Seiko rubber, the perfect combo:


----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

Porterjrm said:


> Searching for an skx171 dial of anyone has a source for one please pm. Working on a new mod. This will be my first skx. Going after this look
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm interested in this dial as well! So let me be the second in that line 
Does anyone have the information about 171 dial please pm too

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Porterjrm said:


> Searching for an skx171 dial of anyone has a source for one please pm. Working on a new mod. This will be my first skx. Going after this look
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everybody wants this dial, it was the budget MM300 style dial... I would not expect it to become available, especially not since Seiko changed their spare parts selling policies.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Had fun modding this:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## Drangar123 (Apr 24, 2018)

.http://i.imgur.com/OQx0xnI.jpg


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

Brightling007 said:


> Everybody wants this dial, it was the budget MM300 style dial... I would not expect it to become available, especially not since Seiko changed their spare parts selling policies.


Have you looked at the sbdc029 dial? It's looks great but you lose the day function. I'm working on a build with one now.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve 69 SS (Dec 28, 2017)

Love this watch









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## CDS (Mar 8, 2009)

Impulse said:


> My faded bezel & patina-ed 009 - aged the "hard" way.


Much respect and one of my favorite pics!


----------



## watch_kick (Dec 26, 2018)

My first post, I've only had this for 3 weeks or so.


----------



## CDS (Mar 8, 2009)

watch_kick said:


> My first post, I've only had this for 3 weeks or so.
> View attachment 13749351


Welcome! One of the best watches you can buy for the money.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## omegaman2018 (Jan 25, 2018)

here,s mine i have it a few months now and wear it every day love it .


----------



## omegaman2018 (Jan 25, 2018)

and again .


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Brightling007 said:


> Everybody wants this dial, it was the budget MM300 style dial... I would not expect it to become available, especially not since Seiko changed their spare parts selling policies.


Got one coming. And just got the base for the mod in today. Here it is on a Hirsch strap with my DB for comparison









IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

Porterjrm said:


> Got one coming. And just got the base for the mod in today. Here it is on a Hirsch strap with my DB for comparison
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great! Can you share the secret place to order the dial from please?

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

prostoLeha said:


> Great! Can you share the secret place to order the dial from please?
> 
> Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


Buy an skx171 or have a buddy buy one and get the dial from them. There's been several for sale recently.

IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

prostoLeha said:


> Great! Can you share the secret place to order the dial from please?
> 
> Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


Do you mean finding the Deep Blue dial?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

Dec1968 said:


> Do you mean finding the Deep Blue dual?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No Sir, I dream about the skx171 dial.... for a good price

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Porterjrm said:


> Buy an skx171 or have a buddy buy one and get the dial from them. There's been several for sale recently.
> 
> IG @porterrrrrr


This thought crossed my mind, since I still have tons of other dials left...


----------



## Sir_Loin_Ofsteak (Dec 4, 2017)

It's coffee time! Since getting this watch it has only left my wrist for 2 days. I was umming and ahhing between this and the 007; for me this was the right choice for sure!
View attachment 13753047


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Loving this watch









IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Just got my J model 007. I was expecting Arbics but got Romans. Even better. Had to put it on an Erika's right away. b-)


----------



## Arclite (Aug 9, 2017)

-007J on a MiLTAT presidential with SEIKO clasp. 
-007K modded by MCWW
009K with coin edge bezel on a Zulu Diver blue PU strap

I love them all in their own way. I go back-n-forth on my 009 with the ZD strap and stock jubilee it came with.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Pereira (Nov 2, 2012)

Hello...

True love with SKX!


----------



## Pedro Pereira (Nov 2, 2012)

Hello...

True love with SKX!


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Mailman brought a present:


----------



## Rayc (May 3, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

My modded skx. Started life as an 009 but I just never seemed to bond with the blue and red. So....

NH36 Movement
SARB059 Crown
SRP777 dial
SKX173 Handset
DLM Bezel
DLM Stock Look Ceramic Insert
DD sapphire crystal









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

CTSteve said:


> My modded skx. Started life as an 009 but I just never seemed to bond with the blue and red. So....
> 
> NH36 Movement
> SARB059 Crown
> ...


173 hands?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Had a spare dial kicking around so thought I'd put this together.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

humphrj said:


> 173 hands?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Yep. My mistake. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

CTSteve said:


> Yep. My mistake. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Great mod. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

humphrj said:


> Great mod.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thanks! I'm really enjoying it.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

I just picked up this 009 and threw a strapcode oyster bracelet on it.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

I got this 007 earlier this year and put an NH36 into it so i could have the hacking & winding ability. Also put a new chapter ring in there but I'm going to switch it back as I prefer the look of the original. Of course i upgraded to a strapcode oyster bracelet on this watch as well.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

My three SKXs ;-)


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

I put leather strap on 007. It's surprisingly good!


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

I know it may be weird to put leather strap on a diver. But it's fun. Also it's more comfortable than nato.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

I love the way in which the orange "DIVER"S 200M" catches the brown leather. ;-)

View attachment 13763799


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

I also put up original Seiko buckle. It's getting better and better. :-!


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

humphrj said:


> Had a spare dial kicking around so thought I'd put this together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Any other great dials "kicking around?"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

NamNorimai said:


> Nice! Any other great dials "kicking around?"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One or two.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Truly best value for the money! :-!


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## Alexander_T (Jan 23, 2008)

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

Best,

Jake 
Reddick Fla.
Those that matter don't mind and those that mind don't matter-Dr.Zuess


----------



## JimD303 (Jun 16, 2014)

My first auto, and my go to if I’m going to be rough on a watch. Wore this while running a lot of power tools doing a kitchen renovation.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

I put 20mm nato on SKX007 and love it more than 22mm nato. ;-)


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Rosenbloom said:


> I put 20mm nato on SKX007 and love it more than 22mm nato. ;-)


I wear a few 20mm NATOs on my SKX and don't mind the look, but it's mostly because I have a lot more NATOs in 20mm size from when I had my Sumo. I don't want to rebuy a bunch of NATOs in 22mm.


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

I just finished testing the power reserve of my SKX007J1. It ran for 45 hours and 45 minutes. 

It started to lose a lot in the end of the test. I did not sync it fully to atomic time at the start of the test. That is why it starts at -21 sec.


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

JimD303 said:


> My first auto, and my go to if I'm going to be rough on a watch. Wore this while running a lot of power tools doing a kitchen renovation.


Nice to see some 173's in this thread. While this watch is not an SKX I used an SKX173 dial to turn my turtle into a 6105 tribute. Then popped the turtle dial into my SKX.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## watch_kick (Dec 26, 2018)

I like those NATO straps. If my SKX is still running a year from now, it'll be time to start looking at straps and mods, methinks.


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

watch_kick said:


> I like those NATO straps. If my SKX is still running a year from now, it'll be time to start looking at straps and mods, methinks.


Buy the straps. If it's not working a year from now $40 will get you upgraded to an NH36 movement.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Arrived today!









IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

JimD303 said:


> My first auto, and my go to if I'm going to be rough on a watch. Wore this while running a lot of power tools doing a kitchen renovation.


Beware of those tools that run on electric motors. If your watch gets too close to tho motor while running it could become magnetized.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)




----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

Galaga said:


> View attachment 13777253
> View attachment 13777255


Which bracelet is that?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

CTSteve said:


> Which bracelet is that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


OEM Seiko Super Jubilee.


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Done.

Skx171 
Coin edge bezel
007 insert
MM hands
SC Angus Jubilee

IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

N. American release SKX173, with the much coveted Singapore dial and movement









Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

What should I say when I find that my 007 is running more accurately than my MM300?
In the past 24 hours my 007 is only +1 second or less. It's crazy.


----------



## rickyriz (Mar 13, 2015)

Porterjrm said:


> Done.
> 
> Skx171
> Coin edge bezel
> ...


That's a beauty! 

Inviato dal mio LG-H870 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Singapore SKX009 MOD


----------



## djsmiles (Dec 17, 2018)

007J on a ToxicNATO Shiznit strap.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

SKX007K MOD


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Modded 007....









*Laminated sapphire to mineral crystal 31.5-30.5mm
*Ceramic insert, with blue lume pip
*NH36, with 7S26 day wheel
*Silver painted chapter ring
*Padi blue sunburst dial, relumed with C3 to match hands colour
*SBDXxxx hands set

Still to do:
*Maybe coin edge bezel
*Steel bracelet, close to Marinemaster style with small polished edges of center links

The lume is now very bright and very long lasting...


----------



## zul.hilme56 (Dec 8, 2018)

cezwho said:


> my version of a batman themed piece! ;-)
> 
> View attachment 13649665


Where do you get the bezel insert? It's sloped and batman version?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

tro_jan said:


> N. American release SKX173, with the much coveted Singapore dial and movement


rad watch of course, but i was under the impression people _didn't_ like SINGAPORE and/or MALAYSIA on dials...


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Gloss dialed SKX007, and a good dozen of other mods done (lume, crystal, insert, hands, chapter ring))


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A SKX401 sighting









Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander_T (Jan 23, 2008)

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

SKX009 mod









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Changed the bezel insert









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)




----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Working on some Wine last night









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)

Received it today, like it a lot


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## Sinner_666 (Oct 11, 2018)

Watching the replay of Liverpool's game from earlier today:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

Can anybody reccomend a crystal that does not have a gap between the bezel?









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

CTSteve said:


> Can anybody reccomend a crystal that does not have a gap between the bezel?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm guessing that's a DLW flat ceramic insert or similar. I suggest a dr.seikostain high dome.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prokhmer (Jun 25, 2008)

Ok I decided to and ready to order SKX007J online for $213 on creationwatches dot com. Before I go ahead. How reputable is creationwatches?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

prokhmer said:


> Ok I decided to and ready to order SKX007J online for $213 on creationwatches dot com. Before I go ahead. How reputable is creationwatches?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've ordered well over a dozen watches from them and have had no problems. Great prices: search for coupons and sign up for notifications, sometimes can get even better deals. Super fast FREE delivery with DHL. I've received some in less than 3 days from Singapore (If I recall correctly) to midwest USA. One of the SKX007J I got from them I wore for about 3 weeks with average < +1 s/d. Haven't checked time on other ones as I'm modding them. Two of them (SKX007J and 009J) I'm saving as original for now.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

CTSteve said:


> Can anybody reccomend a crystal that does not have a gap between the bezel?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dr. Seikostain has a huge gap with the stock insert, but not with certain ceramic inserts.

The smallest gap I have experience with (with stock size insert) is from here:
https://www.monsterwatches.eu/produ...82a3ygDK+AUbE8N5x+KwjXMwrRf2CHYhxv7AbfYeUt+8=


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


>


Good vid bro G, he totally missed the point of the 4 oclock crown though, its for comfort, not ease of changing the time which you dont really do when its on the wrist.
Same for the crown guards, they are for function.
The 4 oclock crown is one of seikos smartest and greatest designs, it makes so much sense and looks the goods imo.
Nice to see him giving the watch plenty of credit though, truely iconic watch.


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

Brightling007 said:


> Dr. Seikostain has a huge gap with the stock insert, but not with certain ceramic inserts.
> 
> The smallest gap I have experience with (with stock size insert) is from here:
> https://www.monsterwatches.eu/produ...82a3ygDK+AUbE8N5x+KwjXMwrRf2CHYhxv7AbfYeUt+8=


Thanks I'll take a look. Any chance you can give me a couple more pictures? I hard to tell how extreme the transition is.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

N. American release SKX173 with the sought after Singapore dial, mov't, and case.









Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## BillHW (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## prokhmer (Jun 25, 2008)

dino8791 said:


> I'm guessing that's a DLW flat ceramic insert or similar. I suggest a dr.seikostain high dome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is the model of the watch with the mesh metal strap? I want to get that one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

prokhmer said:


> What is the model of the watch with the mesh metal strap? I want to get that one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a modded SKX007 with a Staib mesh bracelet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ugawino (Jan 20, 2019)

SKX007 on Strapcode Oyster bracelet. I wouldn't have it any other way! I've tried it on more leather straps, NATOs and rubber dive straps than I can remember, but I always go back to the Oyster bracelet.


----------



## ugawino (Jan 20, 2019)

BuyIndioOates said:


> Working on some Wine last night


Careful. I ruined a Tag Heuer 169.306 (got steam/rust in the case) working at a winery back in the 90s. Shouldn't have worn it to steam clean 10,000 gallon SS tanks. Costly life lesson.... 😥


----------



## prokhmer (Jun 25, 2008)

dino8791 said:


> It's a modded SKX007 with a Staib mesh bracelet
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dino, so you replaced the SKX007 dial with the PROSPEX dial and that all?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

prokhmer said:


> Dino, so you replaced the SKX007 dial with the PROSPEX dial and that all?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I installed a SRPC23 dial, Black day and date wheels, Red ar sapphire, and skx style ceramic bezel insert.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Breathed on SKX with Omega NATO:


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Not a fan of the quirky, primary colors; in fact I found it ugly a few years back. But I wouldn't be the first to think it's ugly and unattractive, then make a full 180° and now appreciate its beauty.









Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

CTSteve said:


> Thanks I'll take a look. Any chance you can give me a couple more pictures? I hard to tell how extreme the transition is.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I've got at least one watch with each, double domes they are.

Nowadays if I don't want gaps I choose an insert with the more common 30.5mm inner size, and laminate a sapphire crystal on top of the stock mineral crystal. 1.5mm thickness on top is about flush, with a Parnis 38mm insert, from 2.0mm on top it will protrude. This is a flat glass set up, no distortion, low cost, no gap.

You can use those UV glue pens for this, as I've shown a few times in this and other threads. Just clean well, little drop in the middle, press down and expose to the light, 5seconds later and it is bonded. Use the watch and bezel to center the two.

I'll come back with pics of the two different domed crystals.


----------



## HaYNtime (Dec 31, 2018)

Best daily beater ever. This thing has lasted 5 years through showers, diving, and hitting the occasional door.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

SKX for Blue Watch Monday!


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

My full stock 1996 SKX009


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

SKX175









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

Originally a 007 but I swapped a Pepsi 009 bezel insert, flat sapphire crystal, and a blue minute hand (work not done by me).


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

My new UncleSeiko oyster. Now I do really like the looks, especially over the strapcode 3D endlink. Don't think it would work well with my small wrist. Only thing is I don't feel it's worth the $70. There's a lot of play in the band, end links are sharp and one center link is too tight, doesn't pivot easily.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Palo said:


> My new UncleSeiko oyster. Now I do really like the looks, especially over the strapcode 3D endlink. Don't think it would work well with my small wrist. Only thing is I don't feel it's worth the $70. There's a lot of play in the band, end links are sharp and one center link is too tight, doesn't pivot easily.


Two days ago I also ordered Uncle Seiko Z199 and Super Oyster bracelets. I love their female endlinks. Strapcode male endlinks are just making lug-to-lug length even longer, that is really not my cup of tea.
Will post photos when the bracelets arrive.


----------



## lfarcos (Mar 19, 2018)

Mine it's a SKX399 with Uncle Seiko Z199... similar to SKX007, but it's the Phillipines version  with different dial.


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Anyone have or know if there is a German day wheel available for these?


----------



## Stoppel1 (May 3, 2015)

Mmpaste said:


> Anyone have or know if there is a German day wheel available for these?


I have a SKX007 and a Seiko 5 with German day Wheel, but i don't know where you can buy them separately.

Good luck/ viel Glück

Gesendet von meinem Huawei mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stoppel1 (May 3, 2015)

Stoppel1 said:


> I have a SKX007 and a Seiko 5 with German day Wheel, but i don't know where you can buy them separately.
> 
> Good luck/ viel Glück
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Huawei mit Tapatalk


Found one from the ebay seller kd89fr

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/263579215816

Gesendet von meinem Huawei mit Tapatalk


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

The Great White Shark









Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## prokhmer (Jun 25, 2008)

dino8791 said:


> Yes, I installed a SRPC23 dial, Black day and date wheels, Red ar sapphire, and skx style ceramic bezel insert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the ones on the right. What is the parts number for the SRPC24 dial and the black day/date and other stuffs?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

Sick crown and beveled edges!









Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

My modded SKX









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickyriz (Mar 13, 2015)

First day with my new SKX009!









Inviato dal mio LG-H870 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II (Jun 27, 2012)

Pjerome said:


> From YOBOKIES a few years ago, I changed the insert on the bezel recently and added a Razor vintage bracelet. . Harold told me he has never made another white dial on purpose. I'm happy. One of my favorite watches.


I love that bracelet!


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Got this new on Offerup, had to put it on BC284. Wave vent was just to stiff for me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

SKX with NH upgrade, Black day/date wheels, SARB crown, SRPC25 dial, Dr. Seikostain seconds hand and sapphire.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

dino8791 said:


> SKX with NH upgrade, Black day/date wheels, SARB crown, SRPC25 dial, Dr. Seikostain seconds hand and sapphire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, Where did you get the black day day wheels?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

CTSteve said:


> Nice, Where did you get the black day day wheels?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


eBay, search Seiko date disks for 4 o'clock crown. Many sellers carry them. There's options for second language too, pretty cool IMO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Pair of sunburst SKX's









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

dino8791 said:


> eBay, search Seiko date disks for 4 o'clock crown. Many sellers carry them. There's options for second language too, pretty cool IMO.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Who offers a stock profile sapphire crystal for SKX? 

Got a build in mind using the new CT700 case. 


IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Porterjrm said:


> Who offers a stock profile sapphire crystal for SKX?
> 
> Got a build in mind using the new CT700 case.
> 
> IG @porterrrrrr


I got on from DLW w/ blue AR.


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Porterjrm said:


> Who offers a stock profile sapphire crystal for SKX?
> 
> Got a build in mind using the new CT700 case.
> 
> IG @porterrrrrr


Sapphire Flat - Seiko SKX007

$34.50 USD

www.dlwwatches.com


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Thanks guys. Forgot about DLW. Also found one on CT. 


IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

Namoki coin edge and DLW lumed ceramic insert

Pain to install. The bezel wouldn't budge, had to reinstall about ten times. It's still a little tight. I'm hoping it'll loosen up over time. The lume is amazing!


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Stoppel1 said:


> Found one from the ebay seller kd89fr
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/263579215816


Warning for thus seller KD89FR though, communication is virtually zero and several purchases never arrived.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Palo said:


> Namoki coin edge and DLW lumed ceramic insert
> 
> Pain to install. The bezel wouldn't budge, had to reinstall about ten times. It's still a little tight. I'm hoping it'll loosen up over time. The lume is amazing!
> 
> ...


Very nice insert, but looks like a bit of gap there, is that the stock crystal? Mind showing us a birds eye view shot over the top of the watch?

Some day soon I'm going to start modding this on the lathe, by deepening/lowering the bezel ring. So far I've found the glass laminating a reasonable solution, but I'd rather make the whole watch less tall.


----------



## Stoppel1 (May 3, 2015)

Brightling007 said:


> Warning for thus seller KD89FR though, communication is virtually zero and several purchases never arrived.


Really, i purchased 3 or 4 times from them and never had an issue.

Gesendet von meinem Huawei mit Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Stoppel1 said:


> Really, i purchased 3 or 4 times from them and never had an issue.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Huawei mit Tapatalk


Well, it could be the seller, it could be the mail, anyway, he (Cyril) was not responsive at all. Out of about eight orders, two never arrived, one arrived weeks later. My address is one of a company with a reception desk present 24/7 so that couldn't have been the cause...


----------



## Xibalba (Dec 17, 2018)

Edit: Noob non-quote reply du jour. Disregard.


----------



## Xibalba (Dec 17, 2018)

dino8791 said:


> Pair of sunburst SKX's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May I ask where you got the grey sunburst dial? I assume that's from the SRPC23? It's gorgeous and I think that's the route I will take my SKX as well.


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Xibalba said:


> May I ask where you got the grey sunburst dial? I assume that's from the SRPC23? It's gorgeous and I think that's the route I will take my SKX as well.


Yes, SRPC23 dial. I bought it on eBay. OEM dials are becoming harder to find (especially new Prospex ones). You have to look periodically because they come and go

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xibalba (Dec 17, 2018)

dino8791 said:


> Yes, SRPC23 dial. I bought it on eBay. OEM dials are becoming harder to find (especially new Prospex ones). You have to look periodically because they come and go
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was afraid of that. I'll have to set up some alerts and be diligent then. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Xibalba (Dec 17, 2018)

dino8791 said:


> Yes, SRPC23 dial. I bought it on eBay. OEM dials are becoming harder to find (especially new Prospex ones). You have to look periodically because they come and go
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was afraid of that. I'll have to set up some alerts and be diligent then. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Mr Happy (Jan 29, 2019)

dino8791 said:


> Yes, SRPC23 dial. I bought it on eBay. OEM dials are becoming harder to find (especially new Prospex ones). You have to look periodically because they come and go
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great!, thank you very much, the sunburst dials looks awesome


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

Modded 009 on a gunny strap









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

CTSteve said:


> Modded 009 on a gunny strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's so modded you can't call it a modded 009, just call it a modded SKX. Looks great.


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

Brightling007

There's a gap, it's the stock crystal and has the same gap as with the factory bezel and insert. Don't mind the excess glue!


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

dino8791 said:


> Pair of sunburst SKX's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are pretty

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

Fossilbones said:


> That's so modded you can't call it a modded 009, just call it a modded SKX. Looks great.


Thanks! And... You're right! Now that I think about it that one started life as an 007 lol.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Our man here in Australia does some of the best reviews available on the net.


----------



## Stoppel1 (May 3, 2015)

Brightling007 said:


> Well, it could be the seller, it could be the mail, anyway, he (Cyril) was not responsive at all. Out of about eight orders, two never arrived, one arrived weeks later. My address is one of a company with a reception desk present 24/7 so that couldn't have been the cause...


Sad to hear that, the last time i ordered is longer ago. But thanks for the info.

Gesendet von meinem Huawei mit Tapatalk


----------



## HorologyHouse (Nov 17, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Our man here in Australia does some of the best reviews available on the net.


:-! <3 Thank you!


----------



## HorologyHouse (Nov 17, 2018)

Simple, but that's a good thing right? ...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

The strap and bracelets just arrived!


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)




----------



## Dobr (Jul 16, 2013)

dino8791 said:


> Pair of sunburst SKX's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's like if Seiko introduced SKX in 2019 lol.


----------



## DriveTooFast (Apr 13, 2018)

Dobr said:


> It's like if Seiko introduced SKX in 2019 lol.


They better come out with something similar at Baselworld 2019.

Now that the SKX is actually discontinued, as the raising prices for a brand new one are showing, they have to fill that gap with something as good.

The Mini Turtle won't be its substitute and neither will be the diver-ish Seiko 5s that they're currently making.


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Dobr said:


> It's like if Seiko introduced SKX in 2019 lol.


Thanks, that's pretty much what I was going for. I like a lot of Seiko's, but the SKX is my favorite. Not sure why they never made any special editions of the SKX.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KevL (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

That was an experiment... not sure we came for success but probably may be interesting for someone. As for me the snkl23 dial in skx needs other hands something in seamaster stile and bezel insert as well like a PO... 
but I don't want to move in that direction

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

Lume check









Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Just found this. Very disappointed with Uncle Seiko's QC. <|


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Rosenbloom said:


> Just found this. Very disappointed with Uncle Seiko's QC. <|
> 
> View attachment 13851539


I had a similar experience (first link upside down). He did send a replacement very quickly and without fuss.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

dino8791 said:


> I had a similar experience (first link upside down). He did send a replacement very quickly and without fuss.


Thanks. Just sent them an email. Hope I can have a replacement as well.
Cheers


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

LB of Uncle Seiko replied me that he will ship new links to me today! Fast action and good service! :-!


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Whitestripes:
If Seiko only used a movement more to my liking than a 7S26!!!
I'd buy another 007 0r 009 in a heart beat.
At least upgrade, Even the most minimal calibre. I'd even pay more.
7S26 just get no luv from Moi.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II (Jun 27, 2012)

dino8791 said:


> I had a similar experience (first link upside down). He did send a replacement very quickly and without fuss.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A big fat NO for Uncle Seiko. At that price bracket, you get hollow links and a poor clasp.. Absolutely not


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

SelmerSuperAction80II said:


> A big fat NO for Uncle Seiko. At that price bracket, you get hollow links and a poor clasp.. Absolutely not


I think the point is the vintage effect, not how modern or quality looking it can be.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

arogle1stus said:


> Whitestripes:
> If Seiko only used a movement more to my liking than a 7S26!!!
> I'd buy another 007 0r 009 in a heart beat.
> At least upgrade, Even the most minimal calibre. I'd even pay more.
> ...


There is an alternative, which also has sapphire, an oyster bracelet and an NH35, made by Sharkey. I've got several of their watches, and several Seiko watches (at least six SKX) and I would actually say the Sharkey watches are much much much better finished.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Sharkey-SK...Z-ZmF49VmPdY9Ex4zgFg:rk:2:pf:1&frcectupt=true

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Sharkey-SK...zh1aRtwCSOYpEn9rlkuw:rk:1:pf:1&frcectupt=true


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Last week received a new 009K, swapped bracelets with this modded SKX, the jubilee is growing on me.


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)

Here is my SKX007 bought new 3-4 months ago. It has been modded lightly but still retains the classic look of the watch. Has lumed insert, sapphire crystal, and NH36 movement for hand winding and hacking. I put it on a bracelet from another Seiko (forgot which it came from) in my collection.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Replaced some bracelets on my Seiko Mods.


















Pepsi Bezel, 007, lightning bolt second hand, super engineer bracelet (hollow end links, $40 on ebay), Made in Japan (dial and caseback confirmed)


























Batman Bezel, 007, mercedes handset, 10Bar dial, black date wheel, Oyster bracelet (hollow end links, also $40 ebay), Made in Japan dial (caseback begs to differ LOL)


















VERY blue (bezel, chapter ring, dial), 7002-700J, blue minute/hour hands, blue tipped lollipo seceond, jubilee bracelet (folded), Made in Japan (dial and caseback confirmed)


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> There is an alternative, which also has sapphire, an oyster bracelet and an NH35, made by Sharkey. I've got several of their watches, and several Seiko watches (at least six SKX) and I would actually say the Sharkey watches are much much much better finished.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Sharkey-SK...Z-ZmF49VmPdY9Ex4zgFg:rk:2:pf:1&frcectupt=true
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Sharkey-SK...zh1aRtwCSOYpEn9rlkuw:rk:1:pf:1&frcectupt=true


I was looking at these last week. What am I missing?? It's an skx007 with upgraded movement, crystal and bracelet...for $150?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

NamNorimai said:


> I was looking at these last week. What am I missing?? It's an skx007 with upgraded movement, crystal and bracelet...for $150?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Correct, no catch there, it's just not original Seiko.


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> Correct, no catch there, it's just not original Seiko.


Good to know. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II (Jun 27, 2012)

dino8791 said:


> I think the point is the vintage effect, not how modern or quality looking it can be.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me tinks the point is that it's an inferior product that be worth 50% less dan what they sells dem fors ( vintage effect or not).


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Your poor grammar makes me want to buy another Uncle Seiko bracelet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DriveTooFast (Apr 13, 2018)

Cvp33 said:


> Replaced some bracelets on my Seiko Mods.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a Mod fan here but that "VERY blue" is really astonishing! Big fan of it! It looks super vintage.


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

Just received this beauty!


----------



## zul.hilme56 (Dec 8, 2018)

What do you guys think? 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

5th MOD


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Cvp33 said:


> VERY blue (bezel, chapter ring, dial), 7002-700J, blue minute/hour hands, blue tipped lollipo seceond, jubilee bracelet (folded), Made in Japan (dial and caseback confirmed)


Where did you get blue hands, in particular, blue tipped lollipop seconds hand? I was working on all blue SKX007/9 and was going to leave OEM hands but think those would work better.


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Cvp33,

Never mind, found them on Ebay.


----------



## HeikkiL (Jul 26, 2018)

Slightly modded one.


----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

They may the occasional misaligned chapter ring but they are as strong as they come.


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Yeah that was impressive. Gotta love those fatties!.



Galaga said:


> They may the occasional misaligned chapter ring but they are as strong as they come.


----------



## Pilotguy89 (Aug 16, 2014)

I’m wearing a SKX007 on my right wrist and SKX009 on my left wrist right now!


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

Day 3 on the OEM rubber strap. I'm liking the change up from the SS Jubilee. Happy Wednesday!


----------



## hugo7 (Mar 6, 2013)

Sorry to butt into the thread, but thought this was a good place to ask, not about an 007 or 009 mod, a SKX013 bezel (sub ideally) from Harold @ Yobokies. 

Is his email still yobokies / yahoo / com / hk? And is that the best way to purchase from him? 

Cheers.


----------



## hugo7 (Mar 6, 2013)

Sorry to butt into the thread, but thought this was a good place to ask, not about an 007 or 009 mod, a SKX013 bezel (sub ideally) from Harold @ Yobokies. 

Is his email still yobokies / yahoo / com / hk? And is that the best way to purchase from him? 

Cheers.


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

hugo7 said:


> Sorry to butt into the thread, but thought this was a good place to ask, not about an 007 or 009 mod, a SKX013 bezel (sub ideally) from Harold @ Yobokies.
> 
> Is his email still yobokies / yahoo / com / hk? And is that the best way to purchase from him?
> 
> Cheers.


That's the right email and the only way to purchase from him.


----------



## hugo7 (Mar 6, 2013)

Cheers. Guess I'm just being impatient. A change in lifestyle have meant I'm using the bezel a lot and while the action is smooth, the grip on the stock bezel isn't the best.

Anyways, to contribute to the thread; here's a pic of my SKX013 for the thread with a strapco oyster bracelet.
OG black bezel: 








Precariously balanced coke bezel to check the look: 








Any thoughts on which looks better? I'm torn.


----------



## hugo7 (Mar 6, 2013)

Cheers. Guess I'm just being impatient. A change in lifestyle have meant I'm using the bezel a lot and while the action is smooth, the grip on the stock bezel isn't the best. But I'm keen not to loose the...rough and readiness of the SKX aesthetic.

Anyways, to contribute to the thread; here's a pic of my SKX013 for the thread with a strapco oyster bracelet.
OG black bezel: 
View attachment 13869153


Precariously balanced coke bezel to check the look: 
View attachment 13869151


Any thoughts on which looks better? I'm torn.


----------



## zul.hilme56 (Dec 8, 2018)

hugo7 said:


> Cheers. Guess I'm just being impatient. A change in lifestyle have meant I'm using the bezel a lot and while the action is smooth, the grip on the stock bezel isn't the best. But I'm keen not to loose the...rough and readiness of the SKX aesthetic.
> 
> Anyways, to contribute to the thread; here's a pic of my SKX013 for the thread with a strapco oyster bracelet.
> OG black bezel:
> ...


I like Coke colours better

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

This month's daily beater









Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## DatNinjaThere (Jun 17, 2017)

Just got my SKX009J1 today and ordered the Strap Code Super 3D Jubilee for it.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

My 007 with UncleSeiko's bracelet









I love the solid, female endlinks! :-!


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Fiddling with bracelets, Staib and Strapcode oyster









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

Here are my two:

SKX009 on a Strapcode Jubilee; I still think this is the prettiest watch out there.

SKX007 Cerakoted, on Seiko Rubber, with aftermarket 12 hour bezel because I use it as a dual time.


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Been on my mind this morning...With a re-creation of the 6105-8110, and the "3rd diver" turtle already being re-released mainstream, what possibly could Seiko recreate next? Will 2020 finally see a new SKX? LOL

I guess they could recreate something iconic like the ashtray, or other 80's designs, but really they're running out of options (they've even already done the quartz Tuna last year)


----------



## arok (Jun 14, 2010)

On windupshop leather model 1 premium


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Switched the SKX401 from MiLTAT Endmill to stock Jubilee bracelet.

Whoa! Lighter!









Jan

Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)

Brand new!


----------



## Split-2nd (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Sometimes this thread won't open for me; then I get my fix looking at this. Not my pic but in the forum somewhere. What a beautiful family gathering. I've the a35 and 173, and soon one of each remaining.


----------



## stgz49 (Nov 3, 2018)

Is there any place I can buy the SKX007 from where they will check the watch for alignment? I have bought the watch twice before (from LongIslandWatch and CreationWatches), and sold them both the times because I could not live with the misaligned chapter ring. Except that, I really really like the watch and want to keep one permanently in my collection. Is there any store where they will check the watch before shipping? Thank you.


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

stgz49 said:


> Is there any place I can buy the SKX007 from where they will check the watch for alignment? I have bought the watch twice before (from LongIslandWatch and CreationWatches), and sold them both the times because I could not live with the misaligned chapter ring. Except that, I really really like the watch and want to keep one permanently in my collection. Is there any store where they will check the watch before shipping? Thank you.


The reality is the chapter ring in an SKX is likely to shift around. If someone did pull one out and check the alignment, there would be no guarantee it would be perfect when you receive it. It can be fixed with a tiny piece of double sided tape (some use super glue, not sure why). Check YouTube for how to videos.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A constant reminder of how robust and reliable a Seiko watch is... Daily beater.









Jan

Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

stgz49 said:


> Is there any place I can buy the SKX007 from where they will check the watch for alignment? I have bought the watch twice before (from LongIslandWatch and CreationWatches), and sold them both the times because I could not live with the misaligned chapter ring. Except that, I really really like the watch and want to keep one permanently in my collection. Is there any store where they will check the watch before shipping? Thank you.


I had a Skx which i modded the day i got it (2 years ago) so i never really got the enjoy the original design. Shame i didn't realise it then but it had perfect alignment. My love for the skx was recently awakened again and I wanted another one unmodded but could not find a place which would check the alignment for you. Ordered one from a seller on amazon and it arrived with alignment issues so exchanged it and that one had alignment issues too. I eventually gave up and fixed it myself. OCD rested . Secured it with some hot glue which stops it shifting around which can be easily peeled off with no residue in the future if needed. Will post later pics of both when i'm home.


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

stgz49 said:


> Is there any place I can buy the SKX007 from where they will check the watch for alignment? I have bought the watch twice before (from LongIslandWatch and CreationWatches), and sold them both the times because I could not live with the misaligned chapter ring. Except that, I really really like the watch and want to keep one permanently in my collection. Is there any store where they will check the watch before shipping? Thank you.


I'd order one new. Get it sent straight to a modder in whatever country you live. If it's okay then fine. If not get them to swap out the crystal for sapphire at the same time (if that floats your boat) .

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## zul.hilme56 (Dec 8, 2018)

Beauty!









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve 69 SS (Dec 28, 2017)

How many of you have more than one SKX ? I have my first and am having a hard time not buying another one already and modding it....


----------



## alexandertan (Jul 7, 2018)

Here’s my take on the SKX007.

Bracelet - Yobokies 22mm T/T Super Oyster
Insert - DLW 007 Sub Black X Gold 
Hands - DLW Marinemaster 
Bezel - OSC Gold Coin Bezel
Glass - K2 Superdome
Assembly - K2 Watch Company


----------



## Pilotguy89 (Aug 16, 2014)

Steve 69 SS said:


> How many of you have more than one SKX ? I have my first and am having a hard time not buying another one already and modding it....


I have an SKX007 and SKX009. Those two are my ultimate beaters. The SKX007 gets torture tested. I have put it in boiling water, frozen it, had it go through a laundry cycle and a dishwashing cycle. The SKX009 I just have for when I reallly don't want to care about a watch. Then I have another SKX007 and SKX009 which I have brand new in packaging so in 30 years I have NOS. Then I also have an SKX007 and SKX009 that I keep in my watch box and wear intermittently for a nice change...Yes I have 6...


----------



## Pilotguy89 (Aug 16, 2014)

Steve 69 SS said:


> How many of you have more than one SKX ? I have my first and am having a hard time not buying another one already and modding it....


I have an SKX007 and SKX009. Those two are my ultimate beaters. The SKX007 gets torture tested. I have put it in boiling water, frozen it in a block of ice, had it go through a laundry cycle and a dishwashing cycle. The SKX009 I just have for when I reallly don't want to care about a watch. Then I have another SKX007 and SKX009 which I have brand new in packaging so in 30 years I have NOS. Then I also have an SKX007 and SKX009 that I keep in my watch box and wear intermittently for a nice change...Yes I have 6...


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

What a difference a strap change makes









Jan

Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

*My modded Skx. This little guy started life as a Skx007j. Not sure if i can still call it a 007 lol.
Was inspired by the Omega seamaster commander. I loved the blue, red and white theme on that.









Decided i needed an unmodded skx so went with the original design. The twins.*


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

Wow! 1000 pages, almost 10000 posts, of SKX lust! We have some great community, don't we?

So, to celebrate the occasion, I would like to share with you some pics of my beloved 007, which adores my wrist for over a year now. I wear this thing every day (I am a one watch guy), and for the past year it has been extremely accurate. The last time I set the time was on the 28th of October (due to the DST change) and it is running at an average of +0.4 spd! This means it has gained less than 50s in 3.5 months! I just hope it continues running like that for as long as possible.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Stoppel1 (May 3, 2015)

Steve 69 SS said:


> How many of you have more than one SKX ? I have my first and am having a hard time not buying another one already and modding it....


Hihi, i have 4 that go from mildly modded to heavy and i have infected my brother with the SKX-VIRUS too, he stands at 2 for now.

Gesendet von meinem Huawei mit Tapatalk


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## reeder1 (Feb 10, 2017)

Hi, Guys- I have 2, the 009 and 007. Neither is modified at all and they're beautiful! Amazing bang for buck. Bought the strapcode jubilee for them, but I think NATOs are the most fun on them.


----------



## Watch Free Fall (Sep 16, 2017)

Nice work, Mr. Swick







SKX009, Erika's Swick MN


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

I currently have 4 in the SKX line
(top to bottom, L-R)

SKX401 - SKX399
SKX009 - SKX173









Jan

Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

Love the square indices!

I have the chance to get a new from an AD. But the crown is stuck, can't turn it. Going back tomorrow to look at it. If I buy it, I hope there's nothing majorly wrong. Maybe I can get the price dropped bc of the issue!


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

Love the square indices!

I have the chance to get a new from an AD. But the crown is stuck, can't turn it. Going back tomorrow to look at it. If I buy it, I hope there's nothing majorly wrong. Maybe I can get the price dropped bc of the issue!

View attachment 13889471


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

And a few more coming.....


----------



## Barnaby'sDad (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

Just picked up this 173 from a local mall


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Pilotguy89 (Aug 16, 2014)

Palo said:


> Just picked up this 173 from a local mall
> 
> View attachment 13891311
> 
> ...


Wow that is awesome that you found one new at a mall! They have been discontinued from my understanding. Nice find!


----------



## Pilotguy89 (Aug 16, 2014)

Palo said:


> Just picked up this 173 from a local mall
> 
> View attachment 13891311
> 
> ...


Wow that is awesome that you found one new at a mall! They have been discontinued from my understanding. Nice find!


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Love the 173! Great find! 
You could flip it for a profit.
I have mine on an Uncle Seiko Waffle strap. 
Cheers.


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

Think I’m gonna keep it. 

Plus doubt I’ll make much, paid $315


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Terry Lennox said:


> Love the 173! Great find!
> You could flip it for a profit.
> I have mine on an Uncle Seiko Waffle strap.
> Cheers.


Great find indeed. My SKX173 is the Singapore variant, preceding the Malaysia variant.









Jan

Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

SKX401 on vacation









Jan

Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

Going black.









Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## suarezbcn (Dec 26, 2014)

Have a nice day!


----------



## Gutebagge (Jan 14, 2019)

SKX009J1, made in Japan. It came with a rubber bracelet, so I put on an original jubilee bracelet instead.


----------



## Gutebagge (Jan 14, 2019)

Edit: _Accidental double post_


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Brewing 009









Jan

Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

On its new bracelet... Strapcode super jubilee.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

With Uncle Seiko's bracelets


----------



## stgz49 (Nov 3, 2018)

I heard the Seiko Boutique in NYC sell many Seiko watches that are not part of the official Seiko USA lineup. I was wondering if they also sell the SKX007 there. Can anyone comment on that?


----------



## WernerM (Feb 14, 2019)

SKX007 on Seiko Jubilee bracelet with the.absolute.simple.one bezel from One Second Closer.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6003 met Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Black, red, and deep blue

SKX401









Jan

Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Oh my God..:-d


----------



## dreamingDiver (Oct 4, 2018)

Late for work... Again


----------



## 9999 (Dec 16, 2018)

Can anyone do a quick legit check on this? Thanks


----------



## 9999 (Dec 16, 2018)

Can anyone do a quick legit check on this? Thanks

View attachment 13905795
View attachment 13905799
View attachment 13905801
View attachment 13905801
View attachment 13905805


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

9999 said:


> Can anyone do a quick legit check on this? Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

Just arrived today. Bone stock and still fantastic.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prokhmer (Jun 25, 2008)

dino8791 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is NICE! What is the model?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

prokhmer said:


> That is NICE! What is the model?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, SKX007 modded with an SRPC23 dial, black day/date wheels, ceramic bezel insert, red AR sapphire

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prokhmer (Jun 25, 2008)

dino8791 said:


> Thanks, SKX007 modded with an SRPC23 dial, black day/date wheels, ceramic bezel insert, red AR sapphire
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Though it was stocked so I can buy it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamingDiver (Oct 4, 2018)

dino8791 said:


> Thanks, SKX007 modded with an SRPC23 dial, black day/date wheels, ceramic bezel insert, red AR sapphire
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Super nice mods!

Mods like these makes me want to mod mine, but I dont want to put in the cost of everything, as the SKX007 is pretty affordable as it is. LOL


----------



## AmbuBadger (Nov 17, 2011)

My two SKXs, modded with a variety of parts from eBay, Dr. SeikoStain (One.Second.Closer), and Dagaz. Archer strap and Fossil mesh.


----------



## dreamingDiver (Oct 4, 2018)

New Strap day! This might be it's forever strap, if there's such a thing.


----------



## sjo1988 (Dec 14, 2011)

whitestripes said:


> I've got a SKX007 waiting for me at the post office... wasn't home when the mailman came today . How about some pics to hold me over til then? Stock, modded, on steel, on rubber, it's all good!
> 
> I love this one by WIS_Chronomaster (hope it's ok to use it)


beautiful!


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

Love this strap. Mind if I ask where you purchased it?



dreamingDiver said:


> New Strap day! This might be it's forever strap, if there's such a thing.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

here's an old one of my PMMM in it's old iteration. was going through an old folder and found a number of old pics i never used of some of my Seikos.


----------



## watch_kick (Dec 26, 2018)

Early morning lume shot


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

SKX007J









• OEM bezel insert replacement
• Double dome mineral crystal
• SRP777 hands
• NOS dial
• NH36 with Kanji day dial

SRP777 hands have the white base painted after the lume so they really pop against the black dial. The minute hand is a bit longer than the SKX's at the bore end. The seconds hand is polished instead of white, similar to the SKX171's.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

Cvp33 said:


>


Those are very nice and tasteful. Great job. Did you mod them yourself?


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

major75 said:


> Those are very nice and tasteful. Great job. Did you mod them yourself?


I wish. Sadly not enough skills. I have a watch-maker in the Philippines that does them for me. I spec: case, dial, hand set, chapter ring. I've bought 11 from her. I did upgrade the bracelets, but my skills stop at - strap/bracelet swaps, bezel + insert, click spring, done. Don't know how to pull movements.......yet. I'll post another one here in a few after I get the bracelet sized properly.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

More Seiko-MOD goodness.


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## RotorBoater (Mar 31, 2016)

Just brushed the stock jubilee bracelet on my SKX with a scotch bright sponge. It took about 30 minutes to make sure all of the center links were brushed. I left the sides polished.

Below are some wrist shots (using the uncle Seiko Z199 end links) and comparison shots pre/post brush.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

RotorBoater said:


> Just brushed the stock jubilee bracelet on my SKX with a scotch bright sponge. It took about 30 minutes to make sure all of the center links were brushed. I left the sides polished.
> 
> Below are some wrist shots (using the uncle Seiko Z199 end links) and comparison shots pre/post brush.


Look great!! :-!


----------



## RotorBoater (Mar 31, 2016)

Rosenbloom said:


> Look great!! :-!


Thanks!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

My SKX007 with a guest, the SKX033.


----------



## zul.hilme56 (Dec 8, 2018)

Say hello 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchingu2 (Feb 18, 2019)

The dial is from an skx...does that count?


----------



## DatNinjaThere (Jun 17, 2017)

Cvp33 said:


> More Seiko-MOD goodness.


Dude, that yellow Pepsi is so nice.


----------



## PsychoKandy (Sep 7, 2014)

Both my SKX007 and SKX009.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

DatNinjaThere said:


> Dude, that yellow Pepsi is so nice.


Technically Coke. LOL But I agree. I've had 3 offers to buy it. Everything is for sale. Just make me an offer. I have over 325 watches.......they come and go.


----------



## Alexander_T (Jan 23, 2008)

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

Right now it's on a Barton Elite, what do you guys think for my next strap, Uncle Seiko Tropic or Waffle?


----------



## bulk (Jan 20, 2014)

Should it be crazy using my 007 without bezel, in a vintage, distressed, wabi Sabi mode?

Do not kill me, please


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

Palo said:


> Right now it's on a Barton Elite, what do you guys think for my next strap, Uncle Seiko Tropic or Waffle?
> 
> View attachment 13924311


How are you liking the Barton strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Whitestripe:
Some guy once said "To each his own".
Here's one "each" that thinks both the 007 and 009 are waay too pricey
for a watch with a 7S26 engine. When I got my 009 they were $115.00
at the Zon. Today's pricepoint? North of $200.00. Even if Robt Redford
wore the 009 in his film, it's to costly IMHO.
I flipped every Seiko 5 I had with the 7S26 in favor of the 4R36.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Limestone (Jun 19, 2017)

Weekend quick-shot









Skickat från min Nexus 6P via Tapatalk


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

NamNorimai said:


> How are you liking the Barton strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like them a lot. Very soft and flexible. Love how they come two size straps to fit all wrist. They do attract my pets hair tho, not so much for lint and dust.

I recently ordered an Uncke Seiko GL831 or what ever the reference number is. I wanna see how I like a stiffer strap. Trying to decide on waffle or tropic next.

Back to Barton tho, they are definitely worth the $20 so I would suggest for anyone to pick up one or two!


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

NamNorimai said:


> How are you liking the Barton strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like them a lot. Very soft and flexible. Love how they come two size straps to fit all wrist. They do attract my pets hair tho, not so much for lint and dust.

I recently ordered an Uncke Seiko GL831 or what ever the reference number is. I wanna see how I like a stiffer strap. Trying to decide on waffle or tropic next.

Back to Barton tho, they are definitely worth the $20 so I would suggest for anyone to pick up one or two!


----------



## jhauke (Feb 3, 2019)

Had it almost 2 weeks and can't seem to get enough of this watch. This was taken day 1!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jgallamore (Dec 27, 2018)

Palo said:


> I like them a lot. Very soft and flexible. Love how they come two size straps to fit all wrist. They do attract my pets hair tho, not so much for lint and dust.
> 
> I recently ordered an Uncke Seiko GL831 or what ever the reference number is. I wanna see how I like a stiffer strap. Trying to decide on waffle or tropic next.
> 
> Back to Barton tho, they are definitely worth the $20 so I would suggest for anyone to pick up one or two!


I have entirely too many Barton straps and can't recommend them enough.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Freshly modded SKX007 with Plongeur hands, coin edge bezel, clean bezel insert, and Crafter Blue curved end strap.


----------



## vwtech (Oct 27, 2017)

Getting some wrist time today


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

NH36 swapped 009. Waiting on a red signed crown and I'll be done with this one. Keeping it simple... for now. LCBI just came out with a Pepsi lumed sapphire insert that would look pretty sweet on here.

IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

The first of 20 Seikos - four years and counting

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

arogle1stus said:


> Whitestripe:
> Some guy once said "To each his own".
> Here's one "each" that thinks both the 007 and 009 are waay too pricey
> for a watch with a 7S26 engine. When I got my 009 they were $115.00
> ...


The 009 popped up on Bargain thread for under $150 recently.

But if you're gonna mod, might as well just get the Chinese clones with nh35 and sapphire.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

tennesseean_87 said:


> The 009 popped up on Bargain thread for under $150 recently.
> 
> But if you're gonna mod, might as well just get the Chinese clones with nh35 and sapphire.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check out the crystal times skx case. Cool for a ground up build and drilled lugs. In the process now of building one.

IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Teaser pic.

IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

SRPC23 dial w/ Dr. Seikostain grey/orange bezel insert









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhauke (Feb 3, 2019)

Threw on an Olive NATO today to change things up









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

First time wearing a stock jubilee. Surprisingly not too rattly and pretty comfortable. Still plan to go with a super jubilee but this will do.

IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

New Uncle Seiko GL831. Has a nice vanilla scent!


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

Insert less.









Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Just picked up this classic 007, after I sold my first skx a couple of months ago and I really missed not having it around.
I've owned/own dive watches that are 20x to 30x times the price of an skx, and are technically better than it in every way. 
The SKX just has such a 'je n'ais se quoi' factor that is hard to deny, and it has forced many technically better watches out of the rotation due to the amount of wrist time it receives.
Truly is more than a sum of its parts. 
Still deciding if I'm going to leave it 'au natural', or maybe do some stealth mods.


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

Wearing my SKX007 mod today.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## i.off (Mar 2, 2019)

SKX011 in gold


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

Let’s keep this party going!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Sassi said:


> View attachment 13940935


Looking sharp! Is that the stock hardlex or sapphire?


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

jlow28 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Dang that looks good! Did you just swap to a OSC bezel insert or is the crystal swapped out too?


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

biscuit141 said:


> Looking sharp! Is that the stock hardlex or sapphire?


Thanks! It is the stock hardlex.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Wabi 009J


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

The Planet Seiko™ in the snow.


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

Excellent strap choice sportura!


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Wow, poor little skx thread getting stuffed further and further away from relevance. Used to sit within the top ten daily hits on this forum and now you don't see it on the front page at all. If I don't sign in, I can't ever access it and even when I do, it's hit or miss.


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

starman69 said:


> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


nice pic!


----------



## Coletrain182 (Apr 9, 2018)

Ole Faithful

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

Mmpaste said:


> Wow, poor little skx thread getting stuffed further and further away from relevance. Used to sit within the top ten daily hits on this forum and now you don't see it on the front page at all. If I don't sign in, I can't ever access it and even when I do, it's hit or miss.


This makes me sad.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Finally got an skx again. I promise not to sell this one. I do regret selling my 007 & 173 though. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Bump


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Added the SKX011j1 to the collection. Swapped the rubber strap for something more better.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Pretty much an SKX in case-shape only. 

Crystaltimes tribute case, NH36 movement, SRP777 dial, Murphy bezel.


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonaco (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Latest MODS

View attachment 13957357


----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## rixcafe (Jan 2, 2019)

Just received my first dive watch this week. Collecting parts for Milsub mod.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

SKX009 and civet coffee









Jan

Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## Arclite (Aug 9, 2017)

009 count-edge bezel on a MiLTAT SuperJubilee 316L stainless, with an extra SNM011 clasp I have










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Mmpaste said:


> Wow, poor little skx thread getting stuffed further and further away from relevance. Used to sit within the top ten daily hits on this forum and now you don't see it on the front page at all. If I don't sign in, I can't ever access it and even when I do, it's hit or miss.


You'd think being discontinued would create a frenzy.


----------



## Barnaby'sDad (Feb 12, 2019)

New dark gray strap.


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

Arclite said:


> 009 count-edge bezel on a MiLTAT SuperJubilee 316L stainless, with an extra SNM011 clasp I have
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good!


----------



## Censport (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

One of the best threads, IMO.


----------



## R.Stantz.Jr (Mar 10, 2019)

007 with Custom Bezel & Insert, on spare SRP strap.









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Not an 007, but a SKXA53 Black Bullet.


----------



## august1410 (Dec 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddinut (Feb 27, 2019)

My first dive watch...


----------



## BreitLight (Jan 20, 2012)

Left: SKX171, SKX007 bezel, ceramic lumed insert, signed crown, wjean oyster

Right: SKX007 with coke insert, strapcode 3d jubilee


----------



## strugs (Jul 24, 2016)

Lumed Sapphire Bezel Insert with coin edge bezel. Both items from LCBI. The bezel insert looks MUCH better than the factory item. 


...and yes, I did buy a strap to match my sweatshirt.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

strugs said:


> Lumed Sapphire Bezel Insert with coin edge bezel. Both items from LCBI. The bezel insert looks MUCH better than the factory item.
> 
> ...and yes, I did buy a strap to match my sweatshirt.


How do you like the insert? I've been thinking about it for my 009 also.

IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## strugs (Jul 24, 2016)

double post


----------



## strugs (Jul 24, 2016)

Porterjrm said:


> How do you like the insert? I've been thinking about it for my 009 also.


After I popped off the factory bezel, I put it next to the LCBI coin edge bezel and insert assembly and there is no comparison. The sapphire insert looks like a quality watch part and the factory insert (even though it was brand new - I had not worn the watch) looks really cheap. The best part is that sapphire is VERY scratch resistant so it should look good even after some mileage.


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Any thoughts on the new Crafter Blue leather straps? Stock photos look awesome.
https://www.crafterblue.com/seiko-skx-leather-strap-cb05l


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

:rodekaart ;-)

SEIKO 6458-6000 150MT - 1983


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

The rumours seem true this time then with 2 separate sources including Yonsson both saying - same dimensions, 4r movement, 100m, display back. 
Here's my latest anyway.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

:rodekaart :-d

SEIKO 7C43-600A SQ PROFESSIONAL 2OOM - 1986


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## strugs (Jul 24, 2016)

Porter is that the ceramic or sapphire insert?


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

strugs said:


> Porter is that the ceramic or sapphire insert?


Ceramic from DLW. LCBI has been sold out of this one. I want to try a sapphire Pepsi on my 009.

IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Any leads on a coin edge like this with GOOD bezel action? This one from CT is a bit sloppy.









IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

Porterjrm said:


> Any leads on a coin edge like this with GOOD bezel action? This one from CT is a bit sloppy.


Sloppy in what sense? I've been considering the polished version of this. Interesting to hear since the machining of their parts is supposed to be quite precise.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

ap614 said:


> Sloppy in what sense? I've been considering the polished version of this. Interesting to hear since the machining of their parts is supposed to be quite precise.


This is the polished version. They have two offerings for the ct218. This one and a thinner coined edge. I have them both.









The smaller coin edged is the one they ship unless specified. I was looking for the thick edge so asked for this one the second time.

The smaller has more teeth and finer clicks. Less back play. The larger edge has less teeth and not only has back play but has side to side play. Think pushing it from one side of the case to the other. I love the look and can tolerate the play but will seek out a better fit at some point.

IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

I completely mistook it for the black one because of the lighting. That's quite unfortunate. You don't suppose a thicker gasket and adjusting the tabs on the click spring might remedy this? I guess I'll hold out for the time being until you post with a better fitting "thick" coin edge bezel. That "thin" coin edge looks similar to the one I got from Namoki Mods.


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Porterjrm said:


> Any leads on a coin edge like this with GOOD bezel action? This one from CT is a bit sloppy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a coin edge that was extremely "sloppy". It felt as if I could have removed it with my fingers (I didn't really try though). I fixed it by putting thicker diameter o-ring and silicone grease.


----------



## R.Stantz.Jr (Mar 10, 2019)

Swapped out the insert for a stealth version. Love the way it reflects the light...









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Mod SKX399









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Chefbaz (Aug 31, 2018)

This watch is about the LUME!!! The only thing close in intensity is a 2254 Omega. I love this Seiko!!🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Arctic Camo 007









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Showing off my SKX, as requested. Please drown me and my Planet Seiko™ in praise.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

sportura said:


> Showing off my SKX, as requested. Please drown me and my Planet Seiko™ in praise.


A bit of fog under the glass there Sport.


----------



## Chefbaz (Aug 31, 2018)

You won't be disappointed! For the $ I'm thrilled. I wear it without worry, and do absolutely everything with this watch and it looks great. Scratches barely noticeable despite banging it around. I've been fortunate to have not had to set it in 3 months. I wear it everyday sometimes not taking it off to sleep, and it's about 15 seconds faster than my cell phone after 3 months. And oh yeah, THE LUME???????


----------



## Censport (Jan 21, 2012)

Trusty old 007 helped me through a long day at work today.


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

Doubles









Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## Habanos14060 (Mar 3, 2019)

I saw this one posted by @daowatch on Instagram and really liked it, and got me thinking about my own mods I'd like to do. If anyone could offer guidance on the bezel, dial, and hands I would really appreciate it. I'd like a really clean white face, like this Timex. Rectangular hour markers..... either black, or white lume outlined in black. Skeletal hands similar to the Panerai, or the Timex.

This is the @daowatch mod. Any idea on where to get that bezel? 








This is the Timex dial that I really like. (need a hole for the day/date) I also like the simple, skeletal hands, and as it's an Indiglo they don't need lume. 








I really like these Panerai hands.....anyone make something similar for an SKX007?


----------



## GW-A1030A (Oct 5, 2013)

Habanos14060 said:


> I really like these Panerai hands.....anyone make something similar for an SKX007?


The ones on this page look similar.

https://one-second-closer.com/shop/category/seiko-automatic-movements-hands/page/2/

I'm using a bezel and bezel insert from this shop. Everything else is from Yobokies.










Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Friday (Sep 6, 2013)

pictures are not mine, but I like them a lot (I also have SKX007 but not very good in photography)


----------



## Friday (Sep 6, 2013)

and these two pics are mine


----------



## Friday (Sep 6, 2013)

duplicate post


----------



## Thehemiman (Sep 1, 2012)

My 009 on a z199


----------



## Chefbaz (Aug 31, 2018)

Bought mine on the rubber, quickly ditched that for a nato that I love, but got kinda bored and ordered the cheap, jangly oem jubilee from Amazon. It just came. Is it cheap and jangly? Yup! But for the $25 I paid, I love it! Comfortable is an understatement for this thing! And it dries in about 10 seconds after washing my hands😁


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Bump!
Finally got my cheapo Ebay crystal press delivered. 
Got home and decided to do a basic mod.
Top hat sapphire crystal
And a seiko signed crown. 
Ordered a 4r36 movement but decided to keep the venerable 7s26 due to the fact it is running +5 seconds a day, and I've owned the watch for a couple months now.
In all took me about 45 mins, largely due to my over analyzing. Now have to take it to a watchmaker to check the water resistance.


----------



## WernerM (Feb 14, 2019)

humphrj said:


> The rumours seem true this time then with 2 separate sources including Yonsson both saying - same dimensions, 4r movement, 100m, display back.
> Here's my latest anyway.
> 
> 
> ...


Wait.. I missed this. What rumours? Where can I find more information? Thanks!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6003 met Tapatalk


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

WernerM said:


> Wait.. I missed this. What rumours? Where can I find more information? Thanks!
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6003 met Tapatalk


And this lug... it does not look like a usual one on typical skx007/009! It's much more beautiful and accurate! How is it done?









Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Nothing fancy, just a 009 on blue nato. I always wanted one of these, but never pulled the trigger. I finally used an upcoming trip to Hawaii with my wife as an excuse (I "needed" a dive watch (even though I have six other dive watches)). Hey, gotta use those excuses when we can. The watch is even better in person. I dont like the non-hacking, but love everything else about it.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rankiryu (Aug 13, 2015)

End the production of SKX007 / SKX009 / SKX011.


----------



## CGee (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

My good luck charm SKX175









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

There is no more information at present. It was discussed here a couple of weeks ago. https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/**new-upcoming-seiko-watches**-2393034-1107.html


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

prostoLeha said:


> And this lug... it does not look like a usual one on typical skx007/009! It's much more beautiful and accurate! How is it done?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's just a brand new SKX007k. No case work or polishing apart from the drilled lugs. This watch might be for sale as the ebay buyer still hasn't paid.


----------



## suarezbcn (Dec 26, 2014)

Have a nice friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GoldenArch (Dec 23, 2017)

It's kind of nice on a Roma Hadley strap. But will be back on its tropic strap soon enough.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time2Chase (Mar 23, 2019)

Friday's flavor.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zul.hilme56 (Dec 8, 2018)

Say hello!









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Denesenko (Sep 1, 2016)

My SKX mod


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Mod SKX011J









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

62MAS Datejust









Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## Time2Chase (Mar 23, 2019)

How prominent is your AR Coating?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Time2Chase said:


> View attachment 14012769
> 
> 
> How prominent is your AR Coating?
> ...


Funny you ask, I just did this mod today.







OSC Blue AR sapphire

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time2Chase (Mar 23, 2019)

dino8791 said:


> Funny you ask, I just did this mod today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty sweet! It really adds extra character and dimension to the piece. My Hardlex crystal had scratched and it was bugging me so why not upgrade...I obviously went a couple extra steps with the bezel and insert. What was your crystal source? I found DLW's DDS Blue AR nice but it could be layered on even thicker imo. Maybe quality varies from piece to piece as well?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kg18 (Sep 3, 2018)

MM gold handset, srp775 dial, black/gold chapter ring, heavy bevel crystal, coin edge bezel, lumed sapphire Pepsi bezel, strapcode oyster



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time2Chase (Mar 23, 2019)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really digging the strap to match the accent!


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Time2Chase said:


> Really digging the strap to match the accent!


Thanks! I wanted more blue in the watch, but not sure how a blue chapter ring would look. I think it'd be awesome with a white dial, but not sure black-blue-black would be good.

Almost did a batman bezel, too, but this super dome kit was on sale with the big numbers I wanted, and there wasn't a big number batman available.

So I mostly use straps with blue!


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

kg18 said:


> MM gold handset, srp775 dial, black/gold chapter ring, heavy bevel crystal, coin edge bezel, lumed sapphire Pepsi bezel, strapcode oyster
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that looks good. If only the skx crown guard didn't jab into my wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

Seiko Sunday!


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

Monday blues









Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

On a roll with this guy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Wrong date 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

Ahead on schedule. This will be my birthday gift for my daughter, her first mechanical watch. I'm thinking of putting in NH36 for hand-winding.









Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

Stay golden SKX fam!









Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Dual wielding SKXs today. All stock of course, as god created them.









(Alright the strap for the 007 is wrong)


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Tickstart said:


> Dual wielding SKXs today. All stock of course, as god created them.
> 
> View attachment 14036617
> 
> ...


Blasphemy

Lol. Just kidding

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)

One watch various looks!


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

Odierology said:


> Stay golden SKX fam!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome. 
Mind telling us where you got the beautiful dial


----------



## Time2Chase (Mar 23, 2019)

Seiko Saturday's cookin!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Time2Chase (Mar 23, 2019)

Doing laps and utilizing a mere fraction of its depth rating today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAS Watches (Feb 20, 2019)

A few of my favourite shots of my little beauty, the SKX009, on Uncle Seiko 'president'


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

this one had been sitting in the watch box awhile.. but always nice to get the A35 back out..


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

New turtle hands 









IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Last two days. 21 years old and running +6 s/d.


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Censport (Jan 21, 2012)

The Maruman strap I bought in Shinjuku years ago for my 007 was finally showing some wear from the buckle, so I've ordered a Beads of Rice bracelet from Uncle Seiko. In the meantime, I have my trusty old watch on a spare NATO I had lying around.


----------



## mjd126 (Jan 6, 2019)

Standard SKX 007 with GMT 12HR Bezel and Watch Gecko NATO









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m84 (Oct 1, 2014)

mjd126 said:


> Standard SKX 007 with GMT 12HR Bezel and Watch Gecko NATO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great simple combo. Where did u get the 12hr insert?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjd126 (Jan 6, 2019)

Yobokies Photobucket. Pretty simple process email him with what you want he sends a PayPal link and that’s it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

major75 said:


> Awesome.
> Mind telling us where you got the beautiful dial


Lucius Atelier

Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gordynismo (Mar 31, 2019)

SKX it is not but it is pretty close. I started out by not caring for diver style watches. I stumbled upon this forum and my tastes changed pretty quick. The initial goal was to acquire a 007 and do the usual, bezel insert, crystal, strap, and maybe a bezel. That is when I went down the rabbit hole. I have always made things myself, made things my own or customized something. So putting together a watch seemed like the logical next step. After a ton of research, investment in good tools, I came up with the below. I have always liked the Explorer dial and Sub bezel/insert. So, why not combine them into a Sub-Explorer. I think it turned out really well. for my first time our it was nerve racking but plans are already brewing for #2. The parts list is below. One thing to note and this may be already know, but the fitted Crafter Blue Strap mates perfectly to the curvature of the CT700 case. It is an exact match.

Case - Crystal Times CT700
Case Back - Crystal Times CT200
Crystal - Crystal Times CT094
Chapter Ring - Crystal Times CT204
Stem/Crown - Crystal Times CT218
Movement - NE36 (will change out to an NE15 soon)
Bezel - Namoki
Bezel Insert - Namoki
Dial - Lucius Atelier
Hands - Lucius Atelier
Strap - Crafter Blue

The only thing I would change is the crown. I would prefer not to have an "S' logo but that is all the CT had. As soon as they get more in stock will order the plain polished. I am thinking for my second build doing a bead based case/bezel. I have been looking blast cabinets and think I can swing it. I have always wanted a blasting cabinet.


----------



## nkwatchy (Feb 23, 2011)

Freshly opened and back in the stable years after giving my first one away.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

Crowns like Kings









Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

nkwatchy said:


> Freshly opened and back in the stable years after giving my first one away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That dial looks the same as the 007. I remember much talk about the 009 dial being a dark blue, is this true? Refresh my memory, there are so many SEIKO myths floating around.


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

It is a dark blue. Sometimes you can only tell in the sun at certain angles. For the most part you would think its the same as the 007


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

atarione said:


> this one had been sitting in the watch box awhile.. but always nice to get the A35 back out..
> 
> View attachment 14043427


Like the yellow

James

We are all God's children (even the ass*#@!*.)


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)

Got this one yesterday for my next mod.

LCBI Bezel and insert are ordered, also a Namoki Double Domed Sapphire Crystal and a Strapcode bracelet.
Waiting for the parts to arrive ......


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

pardayan said:


>


These hands look vintage. Like they belong to a 6309 or sth! Is it modded or it's the lighting?


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## rixcafe (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Crystal Times case, caseback, crown and crystal. Dagaz hands. NH36 movement with kanji day wheel. Beadblasted then brushed the case.


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

undertheradar said:


> Crystal Times case, caseback, crown and crystal. Dagaz hands. NH36 movement with kanji day wheel. Beadblasted then brushed the case.
> View attachment 14057839


Looks great... How much did this build cost besides the brushing and blasting

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

jagv428 said:


> Looks great... How much did this build cost besides the brushing and blasting
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Also curious in what you paid for the blasting -> brushing?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

I did all the work myself. Here's a rough breakdown:

Case: $90
Crown: $25
Caseback: $20
Bezel and insert: already had them
Movement: $35
Day wheel: $17
Dial: $35
Hands: $30

So right around $250.



ck2k01 said:


> Also curious in what you paid for the blasting -> brushing?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

I did all the work myself. Here's a rough breakdown:

Case: $90
Crown: $25
Caseback: $20
Bezel and insert: already had them
Movement: $35
Day wheel: $17
Dial: $35
Hands: $30

So right around $250.



ck2k01 said:


> Also curious in what you paid for the blasting -> brushing?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

undertheradar said:


> I did all the work myself. Here's a rough breakdown:
> 
> Case: $90
> Crown: $25
> ...


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

cousin skx 7548 from 1981
2019-04-12_11.43.51 by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

double post


----------



## yourturn.id (Aug 19, 2014)

Hello guys ...
It has been a while, my 007

Ready to get wet


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## MiddleBrother (Jan 6, 2017)

This is my SKX009K2. I've put in an OEM spec sapphire crystal, changed the movement to a NH36A to get the hacking and hand winding, and had it tested to 100m water resistance. Right now it is on an Uncle Seiko green waffle, which I wholeheartedly recommend, fantastic straps.
While it is a lot of colour, I think it screams summer, and I am really enjoying the look!


----------



## RedVT (Jan 29, 2012)

MiddleBrother said:


> This is my SKX009K2. I've put in an OEM spec sapphire crystal, changed the movement to a NH36A to get the hacking and hand winding, and had it tested to 100m water resistance. Right now it is on an Uncle Seiko green waffle, which I wholeheartedly recommend, fantastic straps.
> While it is a lot of colour, I think it screams summer, and I am really enjoying the look!


Interesting combo MB, don't think I've ever seen a green waffle on a 009 before! You're right though, while it's a lot of color it'll be nice for the summer. Looks good man, thanks for posting!


----------



## flydiver (May 25, 2016)

On a vulcanized rubber strap with that amazing vanilla scent, love this combo.









Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyDial (Jan 28, 2019)

Odierology said:


> Crowns like Kings


They look great! Where, how & what please?


----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

………..…..


----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

Pepsi 173


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Censport (Jan 21, 2012)

MiddleBrother said:


> View attachment 14064093
> 
> 
> This is my SKX009K2. I've put in an OEM spec sapphire crystal, changed the movement to a NH36A to get the hacking and hand winding, and had it tested to 100m water resistance. Right now it is on an Uncle Seiko green waffle, which I wholeheartedly recommend, fantastic straps.
> While it is a lot of colour, I think it screams summer, and I am really enjoying the look!


All you need is a dash of yellow, and it's a Benetton. ;-)


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)

LCBI Bezel and Pepsi Insert
Strapcode Engineer II Bracelet

Makes the Skx feel like a different watch. Like it a lot this way.

Probably will install a Double Domed Sapphire too.


----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

More side flexing.









Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bucks (Mar 7, 2016)

Double domed sapphire crystal, stainless steel coin edge bezel, lumed sapphire bezel insert, super engineer bracelet.


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)

Which one do you guys like better?










Lumed LCBI Pepsi Sapphire Insert, Strapcode Engineer II

or










Namoki Aluminium Insert Yellow/Black, Strapcode Oyster.

Modded both the last days.

Now I'm torn which one to wear.


----------



## Bucks (Mar 7, 2016)

Manstrom said:


> Which one do you guys like better?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For me the Oyster bracelet and pepsi insert.


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

Oyster here too - the engineer looks oversized on the SKX IMO.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L110BFV (Oct 26, 2014)

Just finished the nh36 mod on my new 009, complete with happy kanji day wheel and sarb059 crown. Well chuffed!


----------



## Censport (Jan 21, 2012)

Bucks said:


> Double domed sapphire crystal, stainless steel coin edge bezel, lumed sapphire bezel insert, super engineer bracelet.
> View attachment 14070515
> View attachment 14070517


Some seriously tasty mods there. Well done!


----------



## Censport (Jan 21, 2012)

Double post.


----------



## Censport (Jan 21, 2012)

Of my three SKXs, only my 009 has any issues. The 1 o'clock dot has a flaw, and it irritates my OCD a bit.









So I'm thinking about modding it. Now I've never done a mod beyond changing straps/bracelets, so I'll do the research, get advice from a friend who is a 4th-generation watch repairman, practice on a couple of junk watches, etc.

In the meantime, I'm thinking about what to do to my 009. What I'm considering:

- Blue dial that is more obviously blue than the original.
- Lumed Pepsi-style bezel insert.
- White-on-black day and date wheels, with kanji.
- Polished chapter ring. (Maybe, as I'm not disappointed with the original. I just think the polished looks cool.)
- What the heck, while I've got it apart, a sapphire crystal.

Do you guys have any ideas/suggestions/tips? Vendors you recommend?


----------



## markkrieg (Apr 22, 2017)

SKX009J with Miltat Oyster


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
__________________


----------



## Time2Chase (Mar 23, 2019)

Censport said:


> View attachment 14074729
> 
> 
> Of my three SKXs, only my 009 has any issues. The 1 o'clock dot has a flaw, and it irritates my OCD a bit.
> ...


Just a few sources below off the top of my head. I've had acceptable parts and service from DLW and LCBI. Just note DLW can be slow unless you opt for DHL option(worth it imo). There's a million routes to take look-wise. If you're trying to keep the original look and just upgrade parts then it's pretty simple modding. If you're upgrading movement to NH36 then you could be in for a little learning curve but doable. Also take into account getting a pressure test after all work is performed. If you use yours in the water as much as I do then you'll want that confidence when making your splash. Only concern I have have is matching lume quality and color when swapping hands or bezel but Lucious Atlier uses quality product on hands. Do research, watch videos and happy modding!

DLW 
LUCIOUS ATLIER
LCBI STORE
DAGAZ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Censport (Jan 21, 2012)

Time2Chase said:


> Just a few sources below off the top of my head. I've had acceptable parts and service from DLW and LCBI. Just note DLW can be slow unless you opt for DHL option(worth it imo). There's a million routes to take look-wise. If you're trying to keep the original look and just upgrade parts then it's pretty simple modding. If you're upgrading movement to NH36 then you could be in for a little learning curve but doable. Also take into account getting a pressure test after all work is performed. If you use yours in the water as much as I do then you'll want that confidence when making your splash. Only concern I have have is matching lume quality and color when swapping hands or bezel but Lucious Atlier uses quality product on hands. Do research, watch videos and happy modding!
> 
> DLW
> LUCIOUS ATLIER
> ...


Thank you very much!


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Censport said:


> View attachment 14074729
> 
> 
> Of my three SKXs, only my 009 has any issues. The 1 o'clock dot has a flaw, and it irritates my OCD a bit.
> ...


I wouldn't do the black wheels. If you go with a blue dial, stay white. If a black dial, black day wheel, but leave the date white to match indices. It looks like a big blank space when people put black wheels under a black dial and there is a huge 3:00 lume plot missing. For a 4:30 date window, match dial. Ymmv.

You could also look at white and silver dials. I think they work well with Pepsi insert. I also don't like chapter rings without minute marks when the dial is missing marks (or chapter rings with marks when dial also has them).

Have fun!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Just finished a mod-nod to the Tudor P01, since it's basically a nod to the SKX 

DLW bezel, insert, and sapphire. Removed bezel click spring (for smooth bidirectional rotation). Barton strap (for the closest look, but also shown on some WatchGecko natos).





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

009









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

ck2k01 said:


> Just finished a mod-nod to the Tudor P01, since it's basically a nod to the SKX
> 
> DLW bezel, insert, and sapphire. Removed bezel click spring (for smooth bidirectional rotation). Barton strap (for the closest look, but also shown on some WatchGecko natos).
> 
> ...


Day 2, on a Strapcode.

Really enjoying this piece. Perfect weather for it.

Just grabbed a J dial off the bay to add a little bit more text to the face to complete the look I'm going for.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L110BFV (Oct 26, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> Day 2, on a Strapcode.
> 
> Really enjoying this piece. Perfect weather for it.
> 
> ...


Congrats, that's a really smart mod. It already looks far better than the Tudor. That bezel and insert really looks good.I'm glad I'm not the only one who likes the Japan dial more. It's just better balanced I think and the white text next to the red/orange looks smart. Lovely watchb-)


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

L110BFV said:


> Congrats, that's a really smart mod. It already looks far better than the Tudor. That bezel and insert really looks good.I'm glad I'm not the only one who likes the Japan dial more. It's just better balanced I think and the white text next to the red/orange looks smart. Lovely watchb-)


Thanks!

I meant for this to be a travel beater, so I just opted for a K1. Plus I never know how much I'm actually going to like a mod in the flesh as I do when somewhat thought out in my head. So I thought I'd cut costs in places.

But because I really like how it's turned out so far, I took a closer look at the Tudor referent and decided to mimic the dial text a tad more with the J dial.

Costs are creeping up in other places too-I'm enjoying the Super 3D Oyster bracelet a lot, so I just ordered a Marine Master clasp for it so that I have a diver's extension (aka too lazy to be bothered with micro adjust holes).

I've clearly become fussy and loose with the purse over a few years of this hobby. That nagging "it would be just a little bit more perfect if . . .," the unrelenting, irrational perfectionistic answer to which almost always involves spending more $ .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpinTell (Oct 27, 2018)

ck2k01 said:


> Day 2, on a Strapcode.
> 
> Really enjoying this piece. Perfect weather for it.
> 
> ...


This is nice. You have inspired me to spend mo money. You jerk lol.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## L110BFV (Oct 26, 2014)

You have an eye for detail.:-!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

SpinTell said:


> This is nice. You have inspired me to spend mo money. You jerk lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The SKX009, with its mid-sized, rare bird SKX015.









Jan

Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## 123robert (Nov 26, 2013)

ck2k01 said:


> I'm enjoying the Super 3D Oyster bracelet a lot, so I just ordered a Marine Master clasp for it so that I have a diver's extension (aka too lazy to be bothered with micro adjust holes).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is the marine master clasp expensive? I'm interested in putting one onto one of my skx's - can you post a link to buy one?

Best Wishes

Robert


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

123robert said:


> Is the marine master clasp expensive? I'm interested in putting one onto one of my skx's - can you post a link to buy one?
> 
> Best Wishes
> 
> Robert


Ya, they're expensive. About $90. I just searched "Marine Master clasp" in eBay-several come up. Then just look for a non-titanium one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Censport (Jan 21, 2012)

tennesseean_87 said:


> I wouldn't do the black wheels. If you go with a blue dial, stay white. If a black dial, black day wheel, but leave the date white to match indices. It looks like a big blank space when people put black wheels under a black dial and there is a huge 3:00 lume plot missing. For a 4:30 date window, match dial. Ymmv.
> 
> You could also look at white and silver dials. I think they work well with Pepsi insert. I also don't like chapter rings without minute marks when the dial is missing marks (or chapter rings with marks when dial also has them).
> 
> ...


Thank you very much!


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

While awaiting a new dial (I'll deal with the misaligned chapter ring then) and MM clasp to arrive, I swapped in this Barton leather strap that I bought specifically for this mod, to which I added a miscellaneous brushed deployant clasp from Amazon.

I'm really digging the Barton. The leather is thin, firm, and comfortable. The rounded end meshes well with the curved vibes of the SKX. While I prefer a taper, the lack of one here doesn't bother me given that I plan to keep it paired with the SKX, which has a little bit of bulk to it. Finally, the embedded spring bars are an absolute delight to use (I'm still surprised this isn't more common place, given the convenience of not needing to use a spring bar tool).

Nothing much to say about the deployant. In my experience, you either luck out with a no-name deployant such that it isn't uncomfortable, or you get one that is slightly irritating on wrist. Fortunately, this one seems to be of the former sort.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time2Chase (Mar 23, 2019)

ck2k01 said:


> While awaiting a new dial (I'll deal with the misaligned chapter ring then) and MM clasp to arrive, I swapped in this Barton leather strap that I bought specifically for this mod, to which I added a miscellaneous brushed deployant clasp from Amazon.
> 
> I'm really digging the Barton. The leather is thin, firm, and comfortable. The rounded end meshes well with the curved vibes of the SKX. While I prefer a taper, the lack of one here doesn't bother me given that I plan to keep it paired with the SKX, which has a little bit of bulk to it. Finally, the embedded spring bars are an absolute delight to use (I'm still surprised this isn't more common place, given the convenience of not needing to use a spring bar tool).
> 
> ...


That mod and strap combo came together nice! Who'd of thought a diver on leather would look so right. The Barton quick release is very convenient imo. I've heard people feeling iffy about how secure theirs were on a heavier piece. I've got no trouble with mine on my SARB033 Barton Canvas although that's much lighter. Are those numerals on the bez insert luminous?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Time2Chase said:


> That mod and strap combo came together nice! Who'd of thought a diver on leather would look so right. The Barton quick release is very convenient imo. I've heard people feeling iffy about how secure theirs were on a heavier piece. I've got no trouble with mine on my SARB033 Barton Canvas although that's much lighter. Are those numerals on the bez insert luminous?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

I wouldn't always keep a diver on leather, but from time to time I enjoy the swap in. I'll give credit to Tudor for re-popularizing the look (and for the idea for this mod).

I haven't encountered anything worrisome thus far with the Barton.

The bezel insert numerals aren't lumed. I'd have preferred it (e.g., for nighttime or bedside local time telling at a glance when traveling, without having to reverse home and local time using the crown vs bezel). But I can live without it in light of the other draws of the insert (sloped, brushed, cool markings).

I love the pressure fitting of SKX bezels such that I can forego the click spring and enjoy smooth bi-directional bezel operation (even if a tad susceptible to accidental misalignment). It's a tactile pleasure to spin back and forth.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time2Chase (Mar 23, 2019)

ck2k01 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I wouldn't always keep a diver on leather, but from time to time I enjoy the swap in. I'll give credit to Tudor for re-popularizing the look (and for the idea for this mod).
> 
> ...


Worth the changes imo! And now you're making us all feel like there's one more mod we're missing in our collection haha bravo 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedVT (Jan 29, 2012)

My very 1st auto and the watch that started me down the path to Seikos and collecting. I was wearing this watch when I got engaged, when I got married, and when both my sons were born. I have a new bezel insert and sapphire crystal sitting in my toolbox to replace the faded and banged up originals, but I haven't had the heart to change them out yet.


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

That’s some good patina! I wouldn’t change a thing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedVT (Jan 29, 2012)

52hurtz said:


> That's some good patina! I wouldn't change a thing.


Thanks, 52hurtz! The faded bezel insert is fine but I may end up putting the sapphire crystal in at some point. It's hard to see from the picture but the crystal has a bunch of scratches and gouges as this was my daily wearer for years. That's another reason why I love Seikos though, this thing was used and abused but is still ready to go every time I put her on. The SKXs are tanks.


----------



## JB_777 (Sep 30, 2018)

basic but beautiful


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

I received the J dial and MM clasp yesterday and spent some time this morning getting it all thrown together. I also used some rodico to get the chapter ring lodged into place in the case.

To my eye this mod-a P01 nod-is now reasonably complete. (I may go back in later with an S crown, and a chapter ring with some red or orange dashes here and there, for aesthetic completionist's sake.)

The MM clasp is pretty cool, albeit expensive. It took me a few to figure out how to use the extension (by pressing the safety up and away from the clasp a tad). I've resized the bracelet on the slightly tighter side so that I have an excuse to play with the extension throughout the day 

EDIT: Oh, and about the clasp, it was marketed on the bay as SS, but it's obviously titanium to the touch, as confirmed when I looked up the part # on the bag (D1K6AM-BK00). To be honest, IDK if there is a SS MM clasp, as I was too lazy to do anything more than a 30-second search, and this part # is what tends to come up in results.

But I can live with the difference in materials for the joy of the extension. Additionally, the lightness of the clasp relative to the bracelet contributes to a satisfying "jangly" sounding nod to the stock jubilee.























































Now on to a faux patina 009 mod as a gift for a friend who has an upcoming milestone 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpinTell (Oct 27, 2018)

ck2k01 said:


> I received the J dial and MM clasp yesterday and spent some time this morning getting it all thrown together. I also used some rodico to get the chapter ring lodged into place in the case.
> 
> To my eye this mod-a P01 nod-is now reasonably complete. (I may go back in later with an S crown, and a chapter ring with some red or orange dashes here and there, for aesthetic completionist's sake.)
> 
> ...


Fantastic build sir.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

SpinTell said:


> Fantastic build sir.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thanks! Usually post-mod I'm left with a sense of "this was expensive and IDK if it was really worth it over the stock aesthetic." But I'm really feeling this guy ATM.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L110BFV (Oct 26, 2014)

Got to say you've done a lovely job there:-!
For me I think you've got it just spot on at this point. I don't think you need any more red/orange as each one pulls the other to the eye. I much prefer the extra line of white text at the bottom which gives balance to the dial and again draws the eye to that point. To me the red/orange points are highlights and I wouldn't over do them. Any more now might just 'guild the lilly' and take away rather than add. Beautiful uncomplicated piece, seriously well done! b-)


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

L110BFV said:


> Got to say you've done a lovely job there:-!
> For me I think you've got it just spot on at this point. I don't think you need any more red/orange as each one pulls the other to the eye. I much prefer the extra line of white text at the bottom which gives balance to the dial and again draws the eye to that point. To me the red/orange points are highlights and I wouldn't over do them. Any more now might just 'guild the lilly' and take away rather than add. Beautiful uncomplicated piece, seriously well done! b-)


Thanks for the positive feedback and much needed temperance by proxy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time2Chase (Mar 23, 2019)

Rocking the Super Oyster 2 bracelet today. Enjoying my time check as I just accepted an offer at a new firm. Have a great Tuesday Ladies and gentlemen!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Time2Chase said:


> [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190423/8bbf4eeae1e52a25f43b3bded0f9ac47.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Rocking the Super Oyster 2 bracelet today. Enjoying my time check as I just accepted an offer at a new firm. Have a great Tuesday Ladies and gentlemen!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats! Def. a time to be mindful of 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Another strap I picked up for this build: Uncle Seiko tropic.

The US breaks in to contour to the wrist quickly. It's fairly comfortable for a firmer rubber strap. I haven't noticed it collecting any dust/lint/etc. It's a tad on the long side. The keeper holds its placement very sturdily. At least on my 6.5-inch wrist, the last two points result in a little bit of a gap between the two sides of the strap near the buckle under the wrist.

All in all, I'm a fan.









































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

On a Leatherman Tread and Red shroud.


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

ck2k01 said:


> Another strap I picked up for this build: Uncle Seiko tropic.
> 
> The US breaks in to contour to the wrist quickly. It's fairly comfortable for a firmer rubber strap. I haven't noticed it collecting any dust/lint/etc. It's a tad on the long side. The keeper holds its placement very sturdily. At least on my 6.5-inch wrist, the last two points result in a little bit of a gap between the two sides of the strap near the buckle under the wrist.
> 
> ...


Is that the Series 2 tropic? I have the first version and I found it too stiff and the buckle could never lay flat.


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Is that the Series 2 tropic? I have the first version and I found it too stiff and the buckle could never lay flat.


Yep, mk2. Ordered from US about two weeks ago.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Censport (Jan 21, 2012)

Odierology said:


> Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


I should have borrowed one of those to wear when I visited the Sumida Hokusai museum last year.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

My crown was a little gritty in action.

I just tried the ol' "rub some wax dental floss into the crown and case threads" trick, and followed up with some Seiko silicon grease via a toothpick to the respective threads.

Like others tend to report post-this procedure, I'm moderately surprised how well it worked to smooth out the crown operation. Very cool, and minty fresh.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twentytwomonk (Apr 29, 2018)

I had to do that on my brand new Turtle, and it worked like a charm. It's buttery smooth now.


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)

Namoki:
Double Domed Sapphire, blue antireflective coating
Gunmetal Coin Bezel
Black/Yellow Bezel Insert
Strapcode Oyster


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

Took this picture yesterday and figured this thread should see it too. I like how it turned out, despite the bezel being a minute off.


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

Winter is coming 









Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

wf


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Can’t believe it’s May already... have a happy and healthy month, everyone!


----------



## vlke (Oct 29, 2008)

Just a standard SKX009J from yesterday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alwaysontime12 (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## R.Stantz.Jr (Mar 10, 2019)

171 getting some wrist time today. Will soon be converted to a PMMM.

Incoming:
- Coin Edge and Gunmetal Insert from OSC
- Super Oyster from Uncle Seiko









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherna79 (Aug 18, 2018)

Very very cool! Love the mods!


----------



## Catherine_ (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)

I'm a late arrival to the SKX party.... Got it last week!














































Stoked with the 007!


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

It's a long honeymoon with SKX 62MAS DateJust. So, this again today.









Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## egotistic (Jan 7, 2015)

Sorry guys, the images loaded sideways for some reason.


----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

Seiko SKX "Blue Lagoon" mod









Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

egotistic said:


> [/ATTACH=CONFIG]14127419[/ATTACH]
> 
> [/ATTACH=CONFIG]14127421[/ATTACH]
> 
> ...


Fantastic mod.

Any urge to shave the crown guards?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

The hardest decision of my day:









Which one to wear, or which one goes on which wrist!


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## L110BFV (Oct 26, 2014)

Just loving this thing!


----------



## R.Stantz.Jr (Mar 10, 2019)

R.Stantz.Jr said:


> 171 getting some wrist time today. Will soon be converted to a PMMM.
> 
> Incoming:
> - Coin Edge and Gunmetal Insert from OSC
> ...


Bezel & Insert installed. Just waiting on my strap to arrive...









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

R.Stantz.Jr said:


> Bezel & Insert installed. Just waiting on my strap to arrive...[/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190509/d7e3762a53d93290a27292e72b0e4e7d.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


Very handsome.

I'm awaiting an incoming 009 dial to compliment an 009 chapter ring, and a iwantastrap sailcloth strap, a Crafter Blue rubber strap, and a Crafter Blue leather strap for my P01 mod.

(I decided to have a mini regular rotation collection, so I decided to try out a chapter ring and dial with slightly more blue tones to compliment the black SARB033. And since I'm loving the SKX at the moment, I thought I'd continue upping my strap game for it.)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rybo (Dec 31, 2018)

My all time favorite watch! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Swapped in an 009-J dial and chapter ring.

Can't say it was worth the effort (although I did get the crystal seated better this time around).

While the 007 dial has a warmer more matte black color relative to the 009 side by side, I can't say I've yet noticed obvious navy blue undertones to the 009 black in various lighting conditions (I've seen said undertones in others' photos, so I'll keep an eye out for them).




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## L110BFV (Oct 26, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> Swapped in an 009-J dial and chapter ring.
> 
> Can't say it was worth the effort (although I did get the crystal seated better this time around).
> 
> ...


I think you must have really lucked out with the dial which is a shame. It's still a cracking watch though!:-!


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

ck2k01 said:


> Swapped in an 009-J dial and chapter ring.
> 
> Can't say it was worth the effort (although I did get the crystal seated better this time around).
> 
> While the 007 dial has a warmer more matte black color relative to the 009 side by side, I can't say I've yet noticed obvious navy blue undertones to the 009 black in various lighting conditions (I've seen said undertones in others' photos, so I'll keep an eye out for them)


The light had to hit my 009 dial just right to catch the blue.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## rixcafe (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Just got my old 007 back from a good friend of mine that did a crystal swap, Kanji wheel as well as some polish/brush finish touch ups. This one has gone through numerous mods and founds its way back to the OEM look (aside from sapphire crystal and Kanji wheel).

My wife bought this for me for our wedding 3 years ago and I wanted to get it 'restored' for our anniversary next month. I sold off my Seamaster and Pelagos awhile back because they just didn't compare to the simplicity (and sentimentality) of this guy. Definitely my favorite diver..


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

One more


----------



## Viceroy M (Nov 18, 2009)

This looks great!


----------



## pulkstenis (Apr 30, 2019)

On bonetto cinturini


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

On a different note, I just finished this faux patina mod for a friend.

I never could seem to get the application of dark coffee to the hands, indices, and date/day wheel to show much. I would've tried expresso but don't have any more time to work on this, so I'm going with this barely patina-ed look.

I bought a patina-ed 009 bezel insert and wanted to fade it further. Bleach and Drano didn't seem to do too much no longer how long I left the insert in there, and whether I left it in there in direct sunlight. It added a bit of a ghost effect to the edges, especially when I took a Scotch Brite pad to it. Overall, I'm reasonably satisfied with the end result.

I had put some gashes in the lugs way back during a negligent bezel removal, so I brushed the whole case/bezel plus the bracelet with a Scotch Brite. I think it came out pretty decently for an intended beater.

Without further ado, the pics:


----------



## Michael013 (May 12, 2019)

Hi there, here are 2 old mod's I did last year, hope you like it..


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

^ great job on both!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Michael013 said:


> Hi there, here are 2 old mod's I did last year, hope you like it..


Just the crystal and bracelet on the 009?


----------



## L110BFV (Oct 26, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Just the crystal and bracelet on the 009?


I'll raise you the dial and sweep hand ;-)
I'd be interested to know if the 009 crystal is original or not? I wonder where the best place to get a sapphire crystal that's otherwise identical to the original?


----------



## Ted Rzad (Aug 10, 2018)

sk880 said:


> I'm a late arrival to the SKX party.... Got it last week!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome! The stoke continues for some time 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

L110BFV said:


> I'll raise you the dial and sweep hand ;-)
> I'd be interested to know if the 009 crystal is original or not? I wonder where the best place to get a sapphire crystal that's otherwise identical to the original?


Just saw that. Try Long Island Watches or Crystaltimes for the sapphire.


----------



## Ted Rzad (Aug 10, 2018)

prostoLeha said:


> Seiko SKX "Blue Lagoon" mod
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks tight; well done!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ted Rzad (Aug 10, 2018)

This one is an old 007J, '96 I think. Bought it with the patina but not running. Swapped in another 7S26, new seals, and the Plofprof handset for good measure; otherwise stock. The real wabi gives it presence and relieves any pain from further blemishes. It's the perfect beater for me: it just looks better with use and can always take a new movement if needed with minimal time/effort/cost.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

18 years old, all stock except a black and silver second hand (replaced about 15 years ago and it was all I had handy, now I'm found).
Running well, has new gasket, ready for the summer ;-)


----------



## Ted Rzad (Aug 10, 2018)

pardayan said:


>


puppy approves!


----------



## Ted Rzad (Aug 10, 2018)

LeeMorgan said:


> 18 years old, all stock except a black and silver second hand (replaced about 15 years ago and it was all I had handy, now I'm found).
> Running well, has new gasket, ready for the summer ;-)
> 
> View attachment 14144195


good looking fade. my 007 is just beginning to go a bit gray on the side of the bezel that seems to see the most abrasion.


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

L110BFV said:


> I'll raise you the dial and sweep hand ;-)
> I'd be interested to know if the 009 crystal is original or not? I wonder where the best place to get a sapphire crystal that's otherwise identical to the original?


I just received an OEM profile sapphire from Crystal Times. Blue AR, but you can get clear, too. Haven't opened it yet because I'm waiting on more parts from elsewhere.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## L110BFV (Oct 26, 2014)

Weetabix said:


> I just received an OEM profile sapphire from Crystal Times. Blue AR, but you can get clear, too. Haven't opened it yet because I'm waiting on more parts from elsewhere.
> 
> Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


Thanks for that, would be interested to hear how you get on with it?


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

L110BFV said:


> Thanks for that, would be interested to hear how you get on with it?


I'll let you know.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

Count me new as well - wanted to get one before they rebrand these.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpankyMcGee (Oct 15, 2018)

***HELP*** I need a new original style seconds hand. See below.

Just finishing up the latest version of my SKX mod. This time, Batman style.

New Crystaltimes drilled lug case
New aluminum chapter ring (replacement for plastic original)
DLW coin edge bezel
DLW saphire double dome (no bevel) crystal 
DLW "Batman" style ceramic bezel insert
Strapcode bracelet

Unfortunately, I buggered up my original seconds hand. Anyone have one that they would be willing to donate to a worthy cause?


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

SpankyMcGee said:


> Unfortunately, I buggered up my original seconds hand. Anyone have one that they would be willing to donate to a worthy cause?


no problem to donate , can send 2 or 3 original hands for free, but the mail cost is in your side ok ?

pm me if disposed/interested


----------



## SpankyMcGee (Oct 15, 2018)

LeeMorgan said:


> no problem to donate , can send 2 or 3 original hands for free, but the mail cost is in your side ok ?
> 
> pm me if disposed/interested


That would be amazing! I'll pm you now.


----------



## R.Stantz.Jr (Mar 10, 2019)

171 PMMM complete for now.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

LeeMorgan said:


> no problem to donate , can send 2 or 3 original hands for free, but the mail cost is in your side ok ?
> 
> pm me if disposed/interested


= why this forum is awesome. Good people 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

R.Stantz.Jr said:


> 171 PMMM complete for now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that grey dial! Where did it come from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Stantz.Jr (Mar 10, 2019)

52hurtz said:


> Love that grey dial! Where did it come from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the Original dial but in the right light it matches the gunmetal insert I used...

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

Ah, so it’s actually the black dial 171. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

ChiefJr said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice strap, I have a couple of hers. Like that color combo, have couple watches that would look nice on, might have to get another one. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dmglover (Jan 15, 2017)

View attachment 14150823
















Seiko SKX007J, Strapcode Oyster, Seiko OEM Monster Clasp


----------



## carney0121 (May 2, 2019)

My modded 007


----------



## SpinTell (Oct 27, 2018)

carney0121 said:


> My modded 007


Wow. That is a really nice bezel / insert. Nice work.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## carney0121 (May 2, 2019)

SpinTell said:


> Wow. That is a really nice bezel / insert. Nice work.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thanks! Both from namokimods


----------



## ruismesquita (May 13, 2010)

My every day watch is a seiko skx09


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

ruismesquita said:


> My every day watch is a seiko skx09


I'll believe it when I see it.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Genco (Jan 3, 2017)

12-hour Batman mod with orange hands.


----------



## twentytwomonk (Apr 29, 2018)

Fully rebuilt SKX009. Transplanted in a Japanese heart from a donor watch, sapphire crystal with yellow AR, brushed chapter ring. Jumped in the lake with it today and she survived. Woot!









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

Pool time...


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

dmglover said:


> View attachment 14150823
> 
> View attachment 14150829
> 
> ...


OK, you have my attention. Tell us more about that bracelet combo.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Now I have both SKX's. Leaving this one stock. On a 3 ring Nato Zulu from BluShark.


----------



## MrT1971 (May 20, 2019)

Hi, I know I'm a bit late to the party, but here is my first attempt at a skx007 mod. a sort of Black Bay/SeaDweller hybrid.


----------



## hendryyyy (Oct 21, 2018)

Red blue and grey.


----------



## ilovefonzie (Dec 8, 2007)

So... I have an SKX007J I purchased in 2001 while on a holiday at the Dubai duty free. I was thinking of selling it and getting it a newer one from Creation watches. 
Selling it mainly cos the servicing on it costs 50 - 70 pounds each time. Yes I live in London. And four services like that I can get a new SkX. 
You’re thoughts ?


----------



## meiguoren (Jul 17, 2015)

carney0121 said:


> My modded 007


Really nice job. Love the mil hands making it even more legible. Who did the mods?


----------



## L110BFV (Oct 26, 2014)

ilovefonzie said:


> So... I have an SKX007J I purchased in 2001 while on a holiday at the Dubai duty free. I was thinking of selling it and getting it a newer one from Creation watches.
> Selling it mainly cos the servicing on it costs 50 - 70 pounds each time. Yes I live in London. And four services like that I can get a new SkX.
> You're thoughts ?


I wouldn't service a 7s26 myself, I would just replace it given the costs involved. That service cost you quoted almost seems too cheap to me and I would worry a little about just how good it might be.
If you don't have any particular attachment to your existing skx then at current prices it might cost very little to change it for a new one?


----------



## carney0121 (May 2, 2019)

meiguoren said:


> Really nice job. Love the mil hands making it even more legible. Who did the mods?


Thanks! I actually did all the mods myself.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

ilovefonzie said:


> So... I have an SKX007J I purchased in 2001 while on a holiday at the Dubai duty free. I was thinking of selling it and getting it a newer one from Creation watches.
> Selling it mainly cos the servicing on it costs 50 - 70 pounds each time. Yes I live in London. And four services like that I can get a new SkX.
> You're thoughts ?


Are you saying that you have serviced it 4 or 5 times since 2001 or expect it to be serviced that many times ?


----------



## meiguoren (Jul 17, 2015)

Can someone please let me know if the OEM jubilee bracelet tapers down?
Thanks!


----------



## L110BFV (Oct 26, 2014)

meiguoren said:


> Can someone please let me know if the OEM jubilee bracelet tapers down?
> Thanks!


Yes it does, from 22mm to 18mm


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

L110BFV said:


> Yes it does, from 22mm to 18mm


OEM rules !! Most comfortable bracelet ever made.


----------



## Alexander_T (Jan 23, 2008)

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ilovefonzie (Dec 8, 2007)

Galaga said:


> ilovefonzie said:
> 
> 
> > So... I have an SKX007J I purchased in 2001 while on a holiday at the Dubai duty free. I was thinking of selling it and getting it a newer one from Creation watches.
> ...


I have serviced it a couple of times earlier but not in the last 10 years.

I meant "expected it to be serviced 4 -5 times hence".


----------



## Izzy_Does_It (Apr 15, 2015)

Rescued and modded oldie but goodie.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ammeh (Aug 26, 2010)

Where can I find curved end strap that is tapered towards the end so that when it overlaps the underside won’t be twice as thick?
I mean curved like crafter blue but thinner at the end of the strap


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Ammeh said:


> Where can I find curved end strap that is tapered towards the end so that when it overlaps the underside won't be twice as thick?
> I mean curved like crafter blue but thinner at the end of the strap


Have you checked out the new Crafter Blue SKX straps ? They're thinner than the first versions, I have one incoming and will post pics when it arrives.


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Mreal75 said:


> [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190525/1090d77e74453c2bc356cf7fa09f3641.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice shot. Often hard to capture the blue tones of the dial like that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twentytwomonk (Apr 29, 2018)

Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Strapcode? I love those endlinks.


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

SKX007 in its natural habitat


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

ck2k01 said:


> Nice shot. Often hard to capture the blue tones of the dial like that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

twentytwomonk said:


> Strapcode? I love those endlinks.


Yup strapcode with the newer endlink. Really like it with the SKX 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Mreal75 said:


> Yup strapcode with the newer endlink. Really like it with the SKX
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you please provide the reference? Does it taper ?


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Can you please provide the reference? Does it taper ?


Sure, copy the below description in amazon...

"22mm Super 3D Oyster Watch Bracelet for Seiko Diver SKX007 SKX009 7002 Curved End"

It tapers from 22mm to 18mm at the buckle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Leaving this one stock standard.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

Changed most of it, but it's still a 007.









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)

This one with an Uncle Seiko super oyster, just fitted today!










.
.
.
.


----------



## L110BFV (Oct 26, 2014)

sk880 said:


> This one with an Uncle Seiko super oyster, just fitted today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks really good on that oyster, I think I'm going to have to get one! I've found the skx is a monster for straps and looks good on just about anything so I keep changing as I like them all!


----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)

L110BFV said:


> ....I've found the skx is a monster for straps and looks good on just about anything so I keep changing as I like them all!


Same here...
Steel bracelet, canvas, silicone, sailcloth.... All good!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

sk880 said:


> This one with an Uncle Seiko super oyster, just fitted today!
> 
> [/img]https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/47948665688_70dfa01e89_z.jpg[/img]
> 
> ...


Definitely looks great.

Were the Uncle Seiko end links always "female"?

If so, I may regret having gone with a Strapcode . . .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L110BFV (Oct 26, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> Definitely looks great.
> 
> Were the Uncle Seiko end links always "female"?
> 
> ...


I think that's the case. I also prefer the US end links myself, but it's a bit like the J versus K dials on these things, just as many people prefer the one option as the other!


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

Gotta love Maine!! Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Censport (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## hendryyyy (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Showing off Crafter Blues new thinner version strap for the SKX*** watches.

(Comparison picture with a Sumo on Crafter Blue)


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Ammeh (Aug 26, 2010)

impalass said:


> Have you checked out the new Crafter Blue SKX straps ? They're thinner than the first versions, I have one incoming and will post pics when it arrives.


Please do so
Do you have a link to the strap you're referring to?
Thanks in advance


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Ammeh said:


> Please do so
> Do you have a link to the strap you're referring to?
> Thanks in advance


Crafterblue.com


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

Modded SKX007 with lumed Bakelite bezel with custom dial and handset. Custom strap too.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

arejay101 said:


> Modded SKX007 with lumed Bakelite bezel with custom dial and handset. Custom strap too.
> 
> [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190531/6be71aa99f3dd747b5c8cf345fab9701.jpg[/IMG]


Fantastic mod. Where are the components coming from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

My version of The Great White Shark









Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

Sick mod! Where did you source the insert?


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

New crafter blue - ready for the beach!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

52hurtz said:


> [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190531/32b984d5692c83f167e937123c4a1ccb.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190531/5c6a03ed05c0ea829fe34cea42ff3c49.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> New crafter blue - ready for the beach!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! Have this one incoming.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Test driving the green now ...,


----------



## rickyriz (Mar 13, 2015)

arejay101 said:


> Modded SKX007 with lumed Bakelite bezel with custom dial and handset. Custom strap too.


Impressive and really original! Top mod!

I'm interested too to know custom pieces if you don't mind!

Thank you.

Inviato dal mio LG-H870 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## hath74 (Apr 6, 2019)

Here is my skx007. This is my first auto and I love it. I put a stracode bracelet on it and plan to put a lumed bezel insert in when my atlas-one bezel gets here.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barnaby'sDad (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## ae0ku (Feb 13, 2018)

My 009. I just changed the bezel and alternate between a nato, strap code engineer and strap code oyster. The oyster has the nice fitted end links but I always gravitate back to the straight endlink and engineer on the skx.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

CT case, bezel, crown, crystal
DLW insert
SKX171 dial
Turtle hands
NH36
Toxic Nato dive strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

One of the two Crafter Blue straps I ordered just came in (the other is rubber).

I'm really digging the no-gap look here.

The leather strap definitely has a premium feel to it, which I expected given it's mid-range price.

It's very comfortable-the perfect balance between soft and firm, and not too thick at all. The vertical thickness tapers nicely from thicker at the hard end at the lugs (the leather at the lugs is stretched over hidden [plastic?] end links, which gives it the solid look at the lugs) to perfectly thin at the buckle.

The leather is very supple, bending well around the wrist notwithstanding the aforementioned hard end link engineering. It also allows the slack to wear well (flush with the other half of the strap per the keeper), and thus looks good even on my smaller wrist (6.5").

The stitching looks good to my eye.

The coloring is excellent: neither too dark nor too light.

The included buckle is substantial. But I immediately swapped in a deployant, which I do to all my leathers these days.

I really don't have anything negative to say about it at first pass.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Studioscale (Feb 11, 2019)

Here's mine, just put a 4R36 in it!


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Just need to pressure test it and the perfect travel watch is done


----------



## Studioscale (Feb 11, 2019)

Nice! What dial is that?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Studioscale said:


> Nice! What dial is that?


Indeed. Killer dial choice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L110BFV (Oct 26, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> Indeed. Killer dial choice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like a sarb059 dial?
QUOTE=Studioscale;49069497]Here's mine, just put a 4R36 in it!
View attachment 14202439
[/QUOTE]
That's another beautifully modded one, any chance you could list the parts/sources please?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

L110BFV said:


> Looks like a sarb059 dial?


Indeed. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Studioscale said:


> Nice! What dial is that?


Sarb061


----------



## L110BFV (Oct 26, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> Indeed. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My bad. I didn't realise the 059 is a very dark green, I thought it was black! It is indeed the 061 as PixlPutterMan rightly says:-!


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

Just a simple bezel and insert replacement.









Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## Studioscale (Feb 11, 2019)

Thanks! I used DLW parts for that mod. Lumed ceramic insert, double dome beveled crystal and Deep Sea bezel. The bracelet is from Miltat and the dial is from an SKX171. I think the signed crown is from DLW as well, but I could be wrong.
The movement is a 4R36.



L110BFV said:


> ck2k01 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeed. Killer dial choice.
> ...


That's another beautifully modded one, any chance you could list the parts/sources please?[/QUOTE]


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Studioscale said:


> Thanks! I used DLW parts for that mod. Lumed ceramic insert, double dome beveled crystal and Deep Sea bezel. The bracelet is from Miltat and the dial is from an SKX171. I think the signed crown is from DLW as well, but I could be wrong.
> The movement is a 4R36.
> 
> That's another beautifully modded one, any chance you could list the parts/sources please?


[/QUOTE]

Stock case, crown, and bezel, DLW lumed insert and cathedral hands (nice but the lume is weak), ebay sourced black brushed chapter ring, CT flat blue AR sapphire, SARB061 dial and NH35 source from a donor invicta (serviced and regulated).....Stracode Endmill


----------



## alexandertan (Jul 7, 2018)

my modded seiko skx007. a two tone version might not be everyone’s taste though.


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

007 on a Toxic NATO.


----------



## DingoDave (Feb 19, 2013)

Earning his keep.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southern bamboo (May 8, 2019)

Joined the family today! Modded 007 I got off eBay on a NATO.


----------



## Ac10bad (Jun 8, 2019)

Enjoying my skx009 on my new strapcode super oyster.


----------



## Censport (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

southern bamboo said:


> Joined the family today! Modded 007 I got off eBay on a NATO.


Interesting! I've never seen that handset before.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southern bamboo (May 8, 2019)

ck2k01 said:


> Interesting! I've never seen that handset before.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Guy who had the listing on eBay called it a "Spear mod" - no idea where they came from, but they lume up nicely and match the factory dial lume, as far as brightness and longevity and color go.

I'm still getting used to winding this older mechanism, I'm spoiled by the power reserve of my other automatics, my Seamaster and Mako II XL.

But, this watch is growing on me...


----------



## DriveTooFast (Apr 13, 2018)

southern bamboo said:


> Joined the family today! Modded 007 I got off eBay on a NATO.


This is most likely a Frankenwatch tho.
Apart from the hands, dial doesn't look OEM and the bezel is aftermarket.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Incoming in a few days.

N. Am SKX175, with the sought after Singapore dial/ movement.

This was before they moved production to Malaysia, 2004~2005.









Jan

Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Instead of buying another watch,. Simply bought the genuine Seiko jubilee bracelet for about 30 bucks on amazon and it is like having a new 6 year old watch!


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Instead of buying another watch,. Simply bought the genuine Seiko jubilee bracelet for about 30 bucks on amazon and it is like having a new 6 year old watch!
View attachment 14221759


----------



## Jake31 (Nov 1, 2015)

The change-of-braclet feel is like a new haircut, I love it!


----------



## bionicteej (Apr 1, 2019)

SKX007K2 mod: stealth ceramic bezel, CT 37CIS clear AR, regulated 7s26 - simple and elegant


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

My first ever WIS watch was a SKX013, stock, as was commonly recommended around here 8 years or so ago, for the smaller wristed guys just getting into automatic watches.

I think I've had five SKX007s since, all that got or were obtained modded, two that got flipped, two that got gifted, and this one that continues to bring me joy.

Such a great line of watches.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander_T (Jan 23, 2008)

.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ruismesquita (May 13, 2010)

My skx09









Update i now use a seiko oyster bracelet instead of the jubilee


----------



## southern bamboo (May 8, 2019)

DriveTooFast said:


> This is most likely a Frankenwatch tho.
> Apart from the hands, dial doesn't look OEM and the bezel is aftermarket.


Interesting - how can you tell? I need to read up more on 007's and mods. Although, I've already traded the watch to a local WUS member here in town!

But that doesn't mean I won't add another...


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## DriveTooFast (Apr 13, 2018)

southern bamboo said:


> Interesting - how can you tell? I need to read up more on 007's and mods. Although, I've already traded the watch to a local WUS member here in town!
> 
> But that doesn't mean I won't add another...


For what concerns the bezel insert, it's the easiest: all aftermarket have a wrong lume pip, by wrong I mean that it somehow differs from the original.
The markers on the dial are oddly stamped, never seen such defined lume contours on a non-J model. And even on such they don't look like that.
The crystal isn't original, it distorts the chapter ring in a different way if compared to the OEM. 
The chapter ring is aligned, it instead is misaligned on most (basically every single) SKXs meaning that someone opened the watch and worked on it.

You did the right thing by trading it. Get yourself a good one, there are plenty even gently used for good prices.
It's gonna be a future classic (and it actually is a contemporary classic as well), you better don't miss.


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## watch_kick (Dec 26, 2018)

It's the oold SKX-On-A-Nato-Strap trick. Saw it coming...


----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd (May 18, 2019)

Its so great to have one of these kinds of post where everyone has a chance to show off their watches. Love it!


----------



## crdiv6 (Dec 16, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ewiz240 (Feb 1, 2019)

Since I've bought my seiko jubilee bracelet I've worn my skx009 more than any other watch in my modest collection.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

ewiz240 said:


> Since I've bought my seiko jubilee bracelet I've worn my skx009 more than any other watch in my modest collection.
> View attachment 14237689
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Comfortable jangle life 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

starman69 said:


> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


This is it. Stock with a SJ. Perfection.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

ck2k01 said:


> Comfortable jangle life
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought mine after a Marinemaster and it's still one of my favourites.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> I bought mine after a Marinemaster and it's still one of my favourites.
> 
> [/ATTACH]14237823[/ATTACH]


Best of both worlds 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ED12123 (Jan 9, 2010)

My SKX007 upgraded with an NH36, Kanji day wheel, and S signed crown. I’ve been wearing it on a Strapcode Super 3D Oyster. Low key classy 🙂


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

This afternoon I bought a new 007 (again). It's made in March 2019.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Indeed I also bought a new 009 this afternoon. I immediately put Uncle Seiko bracelet on it. b-)


----------



## Ac10bad (Jun 8, 2019)

My skx 009


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

One of my favorites










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Rosenbloom said:


> Indeed I also bought a new 009 this afternoon. I immediately put Uncle Seiko bracelet on it. b-)
> 
> [/ATTACH=CONFIG]14246371[/ATTACH]
> 
> ...





Malice 146 said:


> [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190620/f1342e3f1c207153e6b030cac3a4936e.jpg[/IMG]


I succumbed to x2 Uncle Seiko this morning.

I've got the Strapcode Super 3D Oyster but as a smaller wristed guy, the UC female end links were calling to me. I was feeling too impatient to wait on a potential trade post (MiLTAT for a UC) so I pulled the trigger.

But I also fell prey to a UC BoR and some extra end links to brush, given that the bracelet can be worn inside out for an all brushed look. The SKX indices just scream for the occasional BoR day, as was just posted.

I'm not too impressed with my restraint today, but at least I didn't also give in to Z199 curiosity 

Will report back when they arrive! And I have a funny feeling that the Strapcode will get moved along.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

It took me about 30 minutes to fix the misalignment problem of my new 007. b-)


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_____________


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

Rosenbloom said:


> It took me about 30 minutes to fix the misalignment problem of my new 007. b-)
> 
> View attachment 14248801


According to your watch it took three days and 45 minutes! Kidding!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Rosenbloom said:


> It took me about 30 minutes to fix the misalignment problem of my new 007. b-)
> 
> [/ATTACH=CONFIG]14248801[/ATTACH]


It's nice when you can get both 12 and 6 aligned evenly.

As far as I can tell in my experience with them, the printing on some chapter rings is slightly off, and so when you get either the 12 or 6 aligned, the other one is like, "hey guy, look at me now over here off center "

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

ck2k01 said:


> It's nice when you can get both 12 and 6 aligned evenly.
> 
> As far as I can tell in my experience with them, the printing on some chapter rings is slightly off, and so when you get either the 12 or 6 aligned, the other one is like, "hey guy, look at me now over here off center "


Right? I'm sure the worker sitting at the chapter ring printing device eventually falls into "cruise control" after setting some 1,000+ units and then things get a bit shifty.

I've managed to get nearly perfect alignment by clipping off the chapter ring foot and trying varying positions until it's as close as I can get it. Then I use dial dots on the outer wall facing the case and install it according to my findings. Obviously this is done with the crystal out. I've found on a handful of these that placing the original 12 o'clock mark at 2 or 3 o'clock helps.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

ap614 said:


> Right? I'm sure the worker sitting at the chapter ring printing device eventually falls into "cruise control" after setting some 1,000+ units and then things get a bit shifty.
> 
> I've managed to get nearly perfect alignment by clipping off the chapter ring foot and trying varying positions until it's as close as I can get it. Then I use dial dots on the outer wall facing the case and install it according to my findings. Obviously this is done with the crystal out. I've found on a handful of these that placing the original 12 o'clock mark at 2 or 3 o'clock helps.


Good thoughts re: use of dial dots, and clipping and trying out the 12 at other indices.

My historical approach of retention of the foot and use of a tiny-tiny bit of Rodico has never been confidence ensuring.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

It's my first time buying the bracelet version of skx. I must say I'm hugely impressed by the bracelet! I love its fluidity. It's super comfy. I'm falling in love with Jubilee! :-! :-!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Rosenbloom said:


> It's my first time buying the bracelet version of skx. I must say I'm hugely impressed by the bracelet! I love its fluidity. It's super comfy. I'm falling in love with Jubilee! :-! :-!
> 
> [/ATTACH=CONFIG]14251227[/ATTACH]
> 
> [/ATTACH=CONFIG]14251231[/ATTACH]


The cat made me smile; the stock jubilee is cool too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

I also have Uncle Seiko Z199 bracelet, which is thinner and less fluid than the stock jubilee. Both are good bracelets but I love the stock jubilee more.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Rosenbloom said:


> I also have Uncle Seiko Z199 bracelet, which is thinner and less fluid than the stock jubilee. Both are good bracelets but I love the stock jubilee more.
> 
> View attachment 14251257


Good to know. With two UCs en route, I appreciate the cool down so I don't impulsively buy too many bracelets.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

I've modded with this dial in circles... In the end I think Seiko had it right to begin with. Lightly modded SKX011 with a Dr. Seikostain red ar sapphire, NH upgrade, and SRP775 handset. OEM jingle jangle bracelet to cap it off.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

I wasn't going to do this. I've been resisting for a while now. But dammit...this is all your fault, people.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

larand said:


> I wasn't going to do this. I've been resisting for a while now. But dammit...this is all your fault, people. [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190622/c4a6353bd66317e79cf73e54d72e4c1b.jpg[/IMG]


Welcome to the club! You're gonna love it.

As for me, sporting mine on a US tropic today as I await some US bracelets.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juventus (Jan 12, 2019)

Here is mine


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

The interesting red indicator for Sunday.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Similar to yesterday, SKX009 w/ Dr. Seikostain sapphire (blue ar), SRP773 seconds hand, and NH Upgrade. "Featuring" a genuine Seiko Jubilee bracelet with hollow end links, stamped clasp, and it's sized with pins not annoying screws (seriously, who has a screwdriver that small) 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

larand said:


> But dammit...this is all your fault, people.


I'm surprised you didn't already have one, 500+ posts and all.

I bet that if you polled all of WUS the SKX would be the most widely owned watch. Even limiting its variants to 009 and 007, and not counting multiples in collections.

It seems everyone has one and has kept it.


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

ck2k01 said:


> Just finished a mod-nod to the Tudor P01, since it's basically a nod to the SKX
> 
> DLW bezel, insert, and sapphire. Removed bezel click spring (for smooth bidirectional rotation). Barton strap (for the closest look, but also shown on some WatchGecko natos).
> 
> ...


Seiko looks so much better than the Tudor


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Mirabello1 said:


> Seiko looks so much better than the Tudor




I love it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

LogisticsCzar said:


> I'm surprised you didn't already have one, 500+ posts and all.
> 
> I bet that if you polled all of WUS the SKX would be the most widely owned watch. Even limiting its variants to 009 and 007, and not counting multiples in collections.
> 
> It seems everyone has one and has kept it.


I am clearly resistant to groupthink, but only up to a point.


----------



## L110BFV (Oct 26, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still my favourite skx mod. Seiko should do it!:-!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

L110BFV said:


> Still my favourite skx mod. Seiko should do it!:-!


Thanks man. Always nice to get a hat tip on a build 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ae0ku (Feb 13, 2018)

My SKX009 and my old 5H26-7A19. I bought the 5H26 back in the early 90's and have wore it diving anywhere I was lucky enough to go diving. I had it serviced by Seiko a couple of times along the way. It doesn't dive anymore but I don't think it looks bad considering I would strap it to the front of my BC and bang it on all kinds of things. It still keeps great time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Are skx013s allowed in here? I’m thinking of downsizing. 007 just feels big on my 6.75” wrist, especially after wearing an skx023 a bit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## J Fix (Dec 10, 2018)

SKX007 Mod


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## m84 (Oct 1, 2014)

ED12123 said:


> My SKX007 upgraded with an NH36, Kanji day wheel, and S signed crown. I've been wearing it on a Strapcode Super 3D Oyster. Low key classy ?


This is a mod I'd do! Keeping it original with just an extra dose of specialness. Well done! Where did you get that crown from? The ones I Dudu ally see have Mota a snake looking S than the logo S. 
TIA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Rosenbloom said:


> Indeed I also bought a new 009 this afternoon. I immediately put Uncle Seiko bracelet on it. b-)
> 
> View attachment 14246371
> 
> ...


Does the Uncle Seiko taper? And hollow end links or solid?


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Galaga said:


> Does the Uncle Seiko taper? And hollow end links or solid?


The end links are solid. :-!
I used to have Strapcode oyster but found myself not liking the male type end links. Uncle Seiko female type end links are much better.


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## Ac10bad (Jun 8, 2019)

Here's my 007 on original jubilee . (Most comfortable) Then my 009 on a strap code super oyster


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

Sunshine, sunsets, and lemonades.









Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## jprangley (Apr 8, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> Welcome to the club! You're gonna love it.
> 
> As for me, sporting mine on a US tropic today as I await some US bracelets.
> 
> ...


Love the bezel and insert! Where can I ask did you find it? Too busy to go through threads.. thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

jprangley said:


> Love the bezel and insert! Where can I ask did you find it? Too busy to go through threads.. thank you!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check my sig 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)




----------



## begud (Oct 6, 2015)

Great summer watch


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

007 w/ NH upgrade, SRPC49 minutes hand, and OSC sapphire on US tropic strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

larand said:


> I wasn't going to do this. I've been resisting for a while now. But dammit...this is all your fault, people.


My 175 had stories to tell - she's had a long and storied life.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

LogisticsCzar said:


> I'm surprised you didn't already have one, 500+ posts and all.
> 
> I bet that if you polled all of WUS the SKX would be the most widely owned watch. Even limiting its variants to 009 and 007, and not counting multiples in collections.
> 
> It seems everyone has one and has kept it.


It's probably one of the most recognized and collected watches made. Affordable to the masses, worn by many, loved by all. Hard not to own one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

ae0ku said:


> My SKX009 and my old 5H26-7A19. I bought the 5H26 back in the early 90's and have wore it diving anywhere I was lucky enough to go diving. I had it serviced by Seiko a couple of times along the way. It doesn't dive anymore but I don't think it looks bad considering I would strap it to the front of my BC and bang it on all kinds of things. It still keeps great time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


3D Oyster or original?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ae0ku (Feb 13, 2018)

3D on the SKX. The old quartz has a $10 cheapo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

Back in the pool.

I can’t decide if I like it better on the bracelet or on the nato. So I just keep swapping back and forth. It’s like having two watches.


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

MrDisco99 said:


> Back in the pool.
> 
> I can't decide if I like it better on the bracelet or on the nato. So I just keep swapping back and forth. It's like having two watches.


My Seiko divers including a Marinemaster, two turtles and two SKX's like this one have stopped me from buying a Rolex Submariner. That is how much I love them. The SKX is so iconic and pictures like this one reinforces my love for it.


----------



## fortcollinswatchguy (Jun 24, 2014)

ae0ku said:


> My SKX009 and my old 5H26-7A19. I bought the 5H26 back in the early 90's and have wore it diving anywhere I was lucky enough to go diving. I had it serviced by Seiko a couple of times along the way. It doesn't dive anymore but I don't think it looks bad considering I would strap it to the front of my BC and bang it on all kinds of things. It still keeps great time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same 009 with coin edge and insert ha I got a militat for it but mostly spends time on the jangly jubilee or a borealis rubber.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Stantz.Jr (Mar 10, 2019)

Think I'm going to stick with this combo for a while. S. Coin 90 Bezel & PO Insert from OSC sitting on a Waffle Strap from Uncle Seiko.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## punlaj (Jan 29, 2013)

Still have my 007 and 009 from when I first joined this forum in 2013.... Have been wearing them daily since then. My 009 has been on the jubilee for the most part, and my 007 rotates between several NATO & Perlon straps I have. Still love them!!!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Seiko SKX007J with Crystal Times double domed sapphire crystal & Dagaz aluminum Batman bezel insert on OEM Seiko Jubilee.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Got both the Uncle Seiko oyster and BoR sized and tried.

Uncle Seiko oyster initial impressions:

I had overlooked the distinct gap at the end link and first link in pictures. I find said gap disappointing in the metal. But otherwise I like the bracelet. However I'd only opt for it over the Strapcode Super Oyster 3D if you're dead set on female end links. To be honest, I don't notice the US wearing smaller than the male end links of the Super Oyster 3D. (The clasp in the pictures isn't from Uncle Seiko-I swapped in a MM clasp.)














































Uncle Seiko BoR initial impressions:

The BoR is fantastic and doesn't disappoint at all. The undersides of all of the beads are brushed so you can flip for an all brushed look if you want. Also, all links are removable for sizing purposes, yet there is still a taper. The only downside is that the end links are hollow.





































Sizing note:

For sizing, both bracelets use a system consisting of a single pin that compresses on one side, and that only pushes out one way. While not quite as easy to resize as a microscrew system, it's still quite easy and efficient to work with if you have a pusher and bracelet resizing "pin" and hammer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Still trying to adjust to the US oyster end link gap. It seems it's not quite so noticeable in bright sun light, and more generally from the top down in any lighting.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## mjd126 (Jan 6, 2019)

^^^Bezel looks awesome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ac10bad (Jun 8, 2019)

My 007 on a strapcode super jubilee and my 009 on a strapcode super oyster.


----------



## punlaj (Jan 29, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

Happy Thursday!
Red White and Blue for the 4th of July! Happy 4th!


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Paulo Marcellus (Aug 3, 2018)

SKX in it's native environment


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## MeritedCrown (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

MeritedCrown said:


> View attachment 14287587


Where is that strap from? I love the color.


----------



## MeritedCrown (Jun 9, 2019)

It’s from Blu Shark and the color is Burnt Umber.


----------



## strugs (Jul 24, 2016)

Uncle Seiko finally has their President Bracelet back in stock. Looks great and has a real presence that compliments this watch.


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

strugs said:


> Uncle Seiko finally has their President Bracelet back in stock. Looks great and has a real presence that compliments this watch.


The bracelet looks great! :-!
I am about to buy one too! :-d


----------



## Sinner_666 (Oct 11, 2018)

No pics to share yet but I just ordered a Seiko SKX009J for the second time in my life. I also ordered the silicone strap that comes with the SRP line. 

I really regretted selling the first one and am looking forward to it arriving. Will keep this one for good for sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Sinner_666 said:


> No pics to share yet but I just ordered a Seiko SKX009J for the second time in my life. I also ordered the silicone strap that comes with the SRP line.
> 
> I really regretted selling the first one and am looking forward to it arriving. Will keep this one for good for sure.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really regret selling my 007, it was the first automatic I purchased and bought to mark a particular birthday. Pining for another!


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Sinner_666 said:


> No pics to share yet but I just ordered a Seiko SKX009J for the second time in my life. I also ordered the silicone strap that comes with the SRP line.
> 
> I really regretted selling the first one and am looking forward to it arriving. Will keep this one for good for sure.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really regret selling my 007, it was the first automatic I purchased and bought to mark a particular birthday. Pining for another!


----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

My Instagram #russianseikoskx


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

Seiko lume!


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

Swimming in Kythera, Greece.


----------



## Sinner_666 (Oct 11, 2018)

My brand new SKX009J arrived from LIW today and I immediately put the Seiko Super Jubilee on it. I also have a new set of Seiko SRP rubber straps for water sports.

I can't believe how much I've missed this baby:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TreiseKL (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

ChiefJr said:


> [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190711/2bd2975a21c6c0e40a3527da09116dde.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great pairing 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> Great pairing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sinner_666 (Oct 11, 2018)

Matching gear today:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ae0ku (Feb 13, 2018)

I felt like giving my SKX009 a new haircut this week with a DLW bezel and ceramic insert.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

Going on 6 years with this watch. Still love it


----------



## bradurani (Jan 9, 2019)

Beach day!


----------



## Bulgoki (Feb 20, 2016)

This is my first Seiko ever, and I'm almost 54 years old! I went from thinking Seikos were too expensive when I was young right into a love for Swiss watches in my late 20s, and missed the boat. I just received this SKX009 today as a gift from my brother in law. I had shied away from these beasts because of my 6.25 inch wrist size, but now I wonder why. I think I'm pulling it off OK, and it's wife and dog approved! Really like it a lot.

Oh, and yes, I am hamming it up in that first picture. Feel free to photoshop a cream pie to the face! ;-)


----------



## Pjerome (Oct 15, 2010)

YOBOKIES MOD .I added the Root Beer Insert. It was black.
For me, a keeper.


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

SKX009 with the distressed brown CBStraps today


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Sinner_666 said:


> No pics to share yet but I just ordered a Seiko SKX009J for the second time in my life. I also ordered the silicone strap that comes with the SRP line.
> 
> I really regretted selling the first one and am looking forward to it arriving. Will keep this one for good for sure.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's a new rubber strap I found on IG......killer fit for the SKX line. Belhamel Straps. Go check them out.


----------



## Jamik (Jul 3, 2019)

Copped this one originally on a nato, switched to the rubber strap, didn't really care for it. I ended up ordering the OEM bracelet and haven't looked back. Love the fit and durability of it and it was a winner for my budget! The best part is I got it from a local app for like $30.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bk_market (Jun 7, 2016)

A little big for my wrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bk_market (Jun 7, 2016)

Double Post


----------



## VicRattlehead (Jun 23, 2019)

90+ degrees at the pool. Skx009 on the wrist










Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kib (Feb 22, 2012)

Looking forward to sharing a pix of the 009 I have on order paired with a navy blue Toxic Magnum band. I have to ask, is there suddenly a run on these things? I had a SKX175 sitting in my Amazon Checkout "Save for Later" bin hoping I might get a price break during Prime Day, then suddenly the lowest price shot up by $70. OK... so I get an order in for a 009 from Jomashop during their sale, checked back when it will be shipped (yes, apparently my order made it through) and had another look on the sale page and they are sold out. The variants also seemed to go up in price.

The only reasonable explanation I can think of is maybe folks are snapping them up for upcoming vacations that might involve playing in the water. Tariffs? A container ship from Malaysia lost at sea? Factory robot uprising?

Any thoughts?


----------



## milkham (Jun 18, 2018)

Kib said:


> Looking forward to sharing a pix of the 009 I have on order paired with a navy blue Toxic Magnum band. I have to ask, is there suddenly a run on these things? I had a SKX175 sitting in my Amazon Checkout "Save for Later" bin hoping I might get a price break during Prime Day, then suddenly the lowest price shot up by $70. OK... so I get an order in for a 009 from Jomashop during their sale, checked back when it will be shipped (yes, apparently my order made it through) and had another look on the sale page and they are sold out. The variants also seemed to go up in price.
> 
> The only reasonable explanation I can think of is maybe folks are snapping them up for upcoming vacations that might involve playing in the water. Tariffs? A container ship from Malaysia lost at sea? Factory robot uprising?
> 
> Any thoughts?


There have been a lot of rumor along with leaked renders and catalogue pages showing a new series of watches using the skx case with a new seiko 5 logo and a 150m water resist rating. Supposedly this will be official in August and people are expecting that to be the end of the skx as we know it. That's probably why.


----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

Skx 009j

My Instagram #russianseikoskx


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCSailor (Aug 8, 2018)

I ordered an sKX009J today. I’m enjoying scrolling through this thread while I wait for it to arrive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which bezel (not insert) is that?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Dec1968 said:


> Which bezel (not insert) is that?


See my sig for the details of the mod.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

On a desert road drive!









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## StartsWithSeiko (Jul 18, 2019)

Recent Planet Ocean 007 Mod I did and now another member is enjoying ... 4r36 w/ Kanji day wheel, Crystaltimes signed crown, PO bezel insert, blue lume minute hand, OSC seconds hand, Uncle Seiko BoR bracelet ... Instant sellers remorse but happy the new owner is enjoying and I'm sure I'll be doing it again lol.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCSailor (Aug 8, 2018)

I just got this in the mail today. I'll be putting a jubilee band on it next week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneWayInstall (Apr 14, 2017)

The 007J at work 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adryens (Jun 10, 2014)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

adryens said:


> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Very nice. What bezel insert is that ?


----------



## adryens (Jun 10, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Very nice. What bezel insert is that ?


Faded insert, buddy. Half Pepsi

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

No matter what happens, I'll always have an 009 in my collection!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Always a keeper!









Follow me on IG @jimmy.tjv


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

PowerChucker said:


> No matter what happens, I'll always have an 009 in my collection!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice NATO, what brand is that? Thanks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

mefuzzy said:


> Always a keeper!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll always have a Pepsi SKX in my stable


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

adryens said:


> Faded insert, buddy. Half Pepsi
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Think hes asking what 3rd party mod the insert is, looks like its had a bleach treatment.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Cobia said:


> Think hes asking what 3rd party mod the insert is, looks like its had a bleach treatment.


It looks grey and orange - not necessarily faded. I agree. Was it purchased that way or did he do that himself? Looks great.


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> It looks grey and orange - not necessarily faded. I agree. Was it purchased that way or did he do that himself? Looks great.


Dagaz has one very similar in a Super Dome kit

I appears the same way in person just blue.

I had one on an 009. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Dec1968 said:


> It looks grey and orange - not necessarily faded. I agree. Was it purchased that way or did he do that himself? Looks great.


That's what the site I bought mine called it "faded", but it's a grey and orange combo. Here is mine (no bleach).









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

SKX175 Singapore dial, on leather zulu strap.









Jan Raymund


----------



## Verydark (Mar 19, 2006)

Here's mine, got it today. I've had lots of SKXs over the years but this is going to be a keeper whether Seiko discontinue it or not...


----------



## Sinner_666 (Oct 11, 2018)

After 13 days of constant wear (minus overnight), this SKX009J is running at an astonishing +8.02 secs/day (aggregated over 13 days) rested on its back at night. I haven't tried other resting positions. I've checked it daily between 13:00 and 18:00 so my records aren't super accurate or precise.

I believe there is something seriously wrong with this watch. There is no way in hell it could run better than +12-15 secs/day. I think I have a freak watch!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Sinner_666 said:


> After 13 days of constant wear (minus overnight), this SKX009J is running at an astonishing +8.02 secs/day (aggregated over 13 days) rested on its back at night. I haven't tried other resting positions. I've checked it daily between 13:00 and 18:00 so my records aren't super accurate or precise.
> 
> I believe there is something seriously wrong with this watch. There is no way in hell it could run better than +12-15 secs/day. I think I have a freak watch!
> 
> ...


Is this fitted to a SRP77x type strap, if so, could you possibly share some more shorts to show the strap better? Just wanting to see the strap on an SKX..


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Sinner_666 said:


> After 13 days of constant wear (minus overnight), this SKX009J is running at an astonishing +8.02 secs/day (aggregated over 13 days) rested on its back at night. I haven't tried other resting positions. I've checked it daily between 13:00 and 18:00 so my records aren't super accurate or precise.
> 
> I believe there is something seriously wrong with this watch. There is no way in hell it could run better than +12-15 secs/day. I think I have a freak watch!
> 
> ...


Is this fitted to a SRP77x type strap, if so, could you possibly share some more shots to show the strap better? Just wanting to see the strap on an SKX..


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

I'm almost done with this mod and am undecided on which bezel insert to use. Red aluminum or green ceramic?







I'm leaning towards red.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sinner_666 (Oct 11, 2018)

dino8791 said:


> I'm almost done with this mod and am undecided on which bezel insert to use. Red aluminum or green ceramic?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Green for me. The red reminds me a little too much of the Tudor BB.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sinner_666 (Oct 11, 2018)

konners said:


> Is this fitted to a SRP77x type strap, if so, could you possibly share some more shots to show the strap better? Just wanting to see the strap on an SKX..


Yes, this is the stock SRPXXX strap. Here are some more photos:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

dino8791 said:


> I'm almost done with this mod and am undecided on which bezel insert to use. Red aluminum or green ceramic?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im liking the red/gold tones but both look great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

Sinner_666 said:


> Green for me. The red reminds me a little too much of the Tudor BB.


I'm with sinner on this. Green with gold is a nice contrast of cool and warm tones as well. Not to mention that this color way is making a comeback currently.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Sinner_666 said:


> Yes, this is the stock SRPXXX strap. Here are some more photos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Top man. Thanks for this!


----------



## X-plorer (Jan 9, 2012)

My new beater!


----------



## X-plorer (Jan 9, 2012)

double post!


----------



## begud (Oct 6, 2015)

ap614 said:


> I'm with sinner on this. Green with gold is a nice contrast of cool and warm tones as well. Not to mention that this color way is making a comeback currently.


+1 for the green insert. Better looking with gold hands.


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Went with the green. Thanks for the feedback









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

dino8791 said:


> Went with the green. Thanks for the feedback
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great. What bracelet ? Strapcode oyster 3D?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Camo 007









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Looks great. What bracelet ? Strapcode oyster 3D?


Yes, Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Kib (Feb 22, 2012)

Kib said:


> Looking forward to sharing a pix of the 009 I have on order paired with a navy blue Toxic Magnum band. I have to ask, is there suddenly a run on these things? I had a SKX175 sitting in my Amazon Checkout "Save for Later" bin hoping I might get a price break during Prime Day, then suddenly the lowest price shot up by $70. OK... so I get an order in for a 009 from Jomashop during their sale, checked back when it will be shipped (yes, apparently my order made it through) and had another look on the sale page and they are sold out. The variants also seemed to go up in price.
> 
> The only reasonable explanation I can think of is maybe folks are snapping them up for upcoming vacations that might involve playing in the water. Tariffs? A container ship from Malaysia lost at sea? Factory robot uprising?
> 
> Any thoughts?


Image as promised:








Wish the Toxic Magnum strap was a bit darker blue or the dial was a shade lighter but I'm happy with the way it looks.


----------



## VicRattlehead (Jun 23, 2019)

Skx009 on grill duty










Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Katakuri17 (May 24, 2019)

My SKX 009 on the stock jubilee!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Nils XV (Nov 7, 2011)

Love shell cordovan straps, extremely soft and durable. For my SKX009 the navy blue matches the dial perfectly.


----------



## jprangley (Apr 8, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

This thread could be renamed the SKX007/009 enabler's thread. It would be rather apt..

So after a year or so without an SKX, last night, whilst a little intoxicated at a wedding, I ordered not one, but two SKXs - a 007 and a 009.. I had planned to purchase one or the other (or both) at some point, but figured last night was as good a night as any! Now the long wait begins. Pics on arrival!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

jprangley said:


> View attachment 14344563
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What metal bezel is that? Chunky.


----------



## topher (Dec 8, 2010)

Picked up an SKX009J yesterday. My first SKX was a modded one from yobokies. It has been sitting in a shoebox for quite some time. I think the problem with that watch is it lacked any Seiko soul due to modification. This new pepsi on the other hand is stock and I plan to keep it that way. Will order a super oyster as well.


----------



## topher (Dec 8, 2010)

duplicate


----------



## jprangley (Apr 8, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> What metal bezel is that? Chunky.


Watchandstyle, fits great-super smooooth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

Sporting the newly acquired StrapCode SJ bracelet with MM300 clasp.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

I ended up installing a red-S signed crown from dlwwatches to compliment the other red accent on this build (the 12 marker on the bezel insert). I wasn't sure whether it'd be a touch too much, but I like it thus far.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

Here are some photos I took during my recent vacation in Kythera and Elafonissos, Greece.


----------



## begud (Oct 6, 2015)

Dav25 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like your tong tan


----------



## begud (Oct 6, 2015)

woodruffm said:


> Sporting the newly acquired StrapCode SJ bracelet with MM300 clasp.
> 
> View attachment 14346325


Waouh, Skx should be like this out of the box!

Where come the bezel and dial from?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Today on a Crafter Blue fitted and carbon-fiber-patterned rubber strap.

I'm enjoying the reduced weight vis-a-vis yesterday's Uncle Seiko oyster!














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pjerome (Oct 15, 2010)

Simplicity ..On Vintage Razor bracelet.


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

begud said:


> Waouh, Skx should be like this out of the box!
> 
> Where come the bezel and dial from?


Not my creation, this was the brainchild of another WUS member (Thorien), along with Alex at Artifice Horoworks, but when I spotted it for sale it ticked all the right boxes for me, I simply added the bracelet to finish it off.

Details of the parts list used in the build from an earlier TZ-UK thread by Thorien :


A new Movement using a hacking and windable New Seiko 4R36 and fitted with the Black Day / Date wheels - sourced from Rob @ Monster Watches
A new Crown that Alex had engraved with his AH logo.
Black Minute and Hour hands from a Baby tuna and the black second's hand from a Sumo (SRP227 H+M, SBDC005 S) 
- from Rob @ Monster Watches
Dial - Seiko Stargate Gen II (SRP493) - Blue - Also from Rob
Yobokies Coin edge bezel with click spring from Harold
Crystal - Yobokies Single domed sapphire with blue A/R coating.
The insert we kept the original from the SKX009.


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)

SKX007 
- DLW coin edge bezel
- DLW ceramic insert
- Black PVD Premium Nato


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Bozzy said:


> SKX007
> - DLW coin edge bezel
> - DLW ceramic insert
> - Black PVD Premium Nato
> ...


Perfect upgrade 

It's definitely been an SKX week for me.

Today on an Uncle Seiko BoR.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

Anyone know what dial this is? And if it's OEM Seiko. Thanks.


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

nvrp813 said:


> Anyone know what dial this is? And if it's OEM Seiko. Thanks.


I believe its the dial from SKX 171, its OEM and that variant comes with an all metal bezel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

Dav25 said:


> I believe its the dial from SKX 171, its OEM and that variant comes with an all metal bezel
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. Very much appreciated.


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

Double post


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

nvrp813 said:


> Thank you. Very much appreciated.


FYI they're difficult to come by these days, which sellers know. Hence they tend to be expensive when you do spot one in the sales forum, on the bay, or elsewhere.

They look great though-I had one on a mod awhile back.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

ck2k01 said:


> FYI they're difficult to come by these days, which sellers know. Hence they tend to be expensive when you do spot one in the sales forum, on the bay, or elsewhere.
> 
> They look great though-I had one on a mod awhile back.
> 
> ...


They do look great, especially with a double dome crystal. I guess the SKX399 dial is close (with the silver surrounds).

I was hoping I could find an OEM glossy black dial for the SKX case but it's proving to be harder than originally thought.


----------



## dsmpampis (May 17, 2015)

My first(and not the last) diver watch! SKX009J


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Mixing it up a little with a Eulit canvas strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

Walked into a dark room and saw this so I had to take a picture...


----------



## mattvalento (Dec 15, 2017)

Here's my SKX007 on a Crafter Blue strap. Not gonna lie, I think the Uncle Seiko is more comfortable. Ordered an orange one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchover (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

N. American release SKX173, with the early (and rare) Singapore dial.









Jan Raymund


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hsf3 (Jun 21, 2012)

SKX007 5ish years later still stock but looks like new.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jprangley (Apr 8, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Crafter Blue fitted leather strap.

Probably my favorite P01-type look.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Can I play?


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

On DAL1BP.


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

Time to start the weekend. Still stock but not for long.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

[/QUOTE=MrDisco99;49532017]Time to start the weekend. Still stock but not for long.[/QUOTE]

Always a tough call because it's so cool stock too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ac10bad (Jun 8, 2019)

007 with strapcode super jubilee and lumed ceramic Batman bezel insert.


----------



## dsmpampis (May 17, 2015)

Ac10bad said:


> 007 with strapcode super jubilee and lumed ceramic Batman bezel insert.


Is the bezel from DLW, CT or LCBI?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsmpampis (May 17, 2015)

A night shot of my 009J









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Censport (Jan 21, 2012)

ck2k01 said:


> Always a tough call because it's so cool stock too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's where having multiples comes in.


----------



## Sinner_666 (Oct 11, 2018)

Perfectly cool watch to wear on a hot day:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## runSeiko (Jun 30, 2017)

Originals and mods...









Inviato dal mio ANE-LX1 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Can lil cuz play?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## intransit (Dec 29, 2017)

Love all these 007's!


----------



## runSeiko (Jun 30, 2017)

Thank you!

Inviato dal mio ANE-LX1 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

009 on a DAL1BP.


----------



## hsf3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Just put her on the nato. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)




----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Bozzy said:


> [/ATTACH=CONFIG]14370529[/ATTACH]


Very nice 

Not too much. Looks great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

SKX on NATO


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

Undecided which I prefer...

Zuludiver 284










or Strapcode latest 3D Oyster


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

oiljam said:


> Undecided which I prefer...
> 
> Zuludiver 284
> 
> ...


284 looks how it should..


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Saw a SKX173 tucked into the corner of a local AD's display case this morning. After getting the wife's rings checked in for cleaning and inspection I brought it home with me.


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

Just a subtle mod on my 007...


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

Both upgraded with Sapphire and 6r15s.


----------



## Sinner_666 (Oct 11, 2018)

MrDisco99 said:


> Just a subtle mod on my 007...


Looks dope!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)




----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

oiljam said:


> Undecided which I prefer...
> 
> Zuludiver 284
> 
> ...


Personally, I love the Uncle Seiko President on a 007.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

Picked up a few more uncle seiko straps! Also have a belhemel strap on the way!!


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

yinzburgher said:


> View attachment 14380215


What's this strap you have on here?


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Palo said:


> Picked up a few more uncle seiko straps! Also have a belhemel strap on the way!!
> 
> View attachment 14380441


Any chance of more pics of the waffle? Needing another strap for my SKX and assessing the options!


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Beautiful morning for a 009!! 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Empat (Jul 8, 2018)

Hello there members of WUS

First of all, great to see you freaks creating your own styles and wearing it with proud!

This is my first actual post. Technically hard for me to actually post this, computers... But also mentally hard to share this creation if you lovers know what this partly Victor Henry fanatic means, enjoy/hate it:

View attachment 14381639

View attachment 14381657

View attachment 14381659


Idea was to twist up a SKX007J by using internally original Seiko parts only. Limited SPB029 dial, white on black date wheel, SRQ013 hour and minute hands, SRPA81 second hand, 6R15 movement (spacer switch from 7s26 te be exact) and SARB059 crown were put in. Then finished with a Crystaltimes sapphire crystal with black AR coating, Murphy Manufacturing bezel and last but not least at all a Strapcode/Miltat/Taikonaut Oyster bracelet with 3D fitted endlinks

Also, for the ones who read this: for sale

PS share your knowledge allll


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

Classic watch! I just recently picked this J with flat sapphire with the stock dial and hands. Absolutely love the rugged good looks and what a history. I put on the Dagaz coin edge with LCBI and it looks maybe too good. I've considered the movement swap as well but would probably want to go all the way with the NE15. Maybe even way too much. Or maybe flip this and go to a straight stock. So many options with this watch!!!


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

konners said:


> What's this strap you have on here?


They are super cheap canvas straps from China that have been around for a couple years. They used to go for about $1.10 on ebay but now they are up to a whopping $2.50. You can also still get them from AliExpress for next to nothing. Only 4 colors, black, blue and 2 different camo. I've discussed them on another forum but that thread can't be linked here. These aren't like the hand-made ones people buy on Etsy or have custom-made but they are surprisingly good for what you pay.

EBAY

AliExpress


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

yinzburgher said:


> They are super cheap canvas straps from China that have been around for a couple years. They used to go for about $1.10 on ebay but now they are up to a whopping $2.50. You can also still get them from AliExpress for next to nothing. Only 4 colors, black, blue and 2 different camo. I've discussed them on another forum but that thread can't be linked here. These aren't like the hand-made ones people buy on Etsy or have custom-made but they are surprisingly good for what you pay.
> 
> EBAY
> 
> ...


Looks cool. Thanks for the photo and info.

K


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

Uncle Seiko oyster on the 007J


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## daniel954 (Jul 16, 2019)

Received this 009 in the mail yesterday! I love it!


----------



## ae0ku (Feb 13, 2018)

Added a top hat style sapphire with blue AR crystal to my SKX009. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Mreal75 said:


> [/ATTACH]14397341[/ATTACH]
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perfect 

I have a SKX013 incoming along with a bezel insert and some hands for a little SRP775/BB58 vibe mod. My first ever auto years ago when I just used to lurk on WUS was an 013, so I'm excited to have one again. I look forward to receiving everything and posting some pics!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

SKX013 received 

Not just waiting on the gilt insert and handset from abroad :/

It's too bad that Lucius Atelier and Artifice don't yet have "greater dial clearance" 013 chapter rings with a gilt minute track (LA has a solid gold chapter ring but I like a minute track on the SKX). Would be cool to use an SRP775 dial but I want a minute track 

In another news, my SKX007 mod today on a CSW contemporary bond seatbelt nato.

I ended up going with a red-signed crown and I don't actually think it gilded the lily too much.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonlong (Jun 21, 2019)

I bought this 009 in 1998 and wore it daily for about 10 years. Recently pulled it out of the drawer after discovering the Seiko mod community and now it's like a new watch.

Mods: Strapcode oyster bracelet, double dome blue AR crystal, coin edge bezel, silver YM insert, white sword hands, and orange second hand


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

jasonlong said:


> I bought this 009 in 1998 and wore it daily for about 10 years. Recently pulled it out of the drawer after discovering the Seiko mod community and now it's like a new watch.
> 
> Mods: Strapcode oyster bracelet, double dome blue AR crystal, coin edge bezel, silver YM insert, white sword hands, and orange second hand
> 
> [/ATTACH=CONFIG]14408811[/ATTACH]


Looks great 

Seiko modding is addictive, but also instructive.

The only reason I got rid of my original 013 was because it needed a service and at the time the price didn't seem worth it to me given the value of the watch new. I had never tried my hand at modding back then.

Now, a few years and many mods later, I can swap in a new 7S26 movement easily.

Makes me regret flipping the original 013, which had some sentimental memories attached to it. Like this shot from my honeymoon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Skx013









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fastandold (May 12, 2019)

The slinky, cheap and rattly bracelet on this J2 must be one of the most comfortable around as well.


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

I know what you mean about watch memories. I got my SKX to go on our 10 year anniversary trip to Greece and as a result it's become a permanent part of my collection no matter what happens.

I did go ahead and give it a couple upgrades though. I was just "testing the seals" today...


----------



## BoppinVinnieB (Dec 7, 2016)

First SKX in my collection, just received yesterday after purchasing from another WUS user. This one will definitely be in my collection for a long time to come!


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

My own interpretation of The GWS. HAGWE Seiko fam!









Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

I've been into clasps with quick adjustment mechanisms as of late, so while awaiting some parts for an 013 mod, I decided to install a clasp with a diver's extension on the stock 013 bracelet.

However, this ended up being a mod so I thought I'd post my trial-and-error process for others in the thread.

I read that the 013 bracelet tapered from 20mm down to a 16mm connection at the clasp, so I looked for a clasp with some type of quick adjustment mechanism that said it connected at 16mm.

I already have a MM clasp on an 007 build and a no-name glidelock-type clasp installed on a Steinhart bracelet, so while looking around on eBay and AliExpress, I decided on a cheap folded clasp with dual pushers-one set for a diver's extension-for some variety. Plus, the folded nature of the clasp matched the OEM Seiko clasp, and I wanted to maintain that cheap, retro, rattly vibe.










Specifically, I learned by reading through an old thread on WUS of a 22mm bracelet with an 18mm clasp available on eBay that supposedly connected at 16mm. You have to buy the whole crappy no-name bracelet for about $20 and then just take off the clasp. You search for "condor" bracelets in the offerings from eBay seller daj317, and then check the photos of the listings for a clasp with a diver's extension. I bought this:

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/290626915018

This clasp is easily connected/removed from its throwaway bracelet via two spring bars.

However, I then encountered my first issue to problem solve: the 013 bracelet connection on the micro adjust side of the OEM clasp is a good deal narrower (looked to be 16mm) than the aftermarket clasp in question (which didn't seem to connect at 16mm as I had read but rather at 18mm as was otherwise referenced in the product listing).

To deal with this, I thought to try a variety pack of little rubber o-rings I quickly grabbed on Amazon:

"12 Sizes O Rings Watches Rubber Washer Gaskets Repair O-Ring Box Set Waterproof Watches Seals Tools Men Women": https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07JQCVBPY/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_zNuyDbRBJK21V

This seemed to work well enough; it just required a few attempts with my spring bar tool to get it installed onto the diver's extension side of the clasp without any of the o-rings popping off beforehand.



















As I turned to the next side of the OEM clasp, I encountered my second problem: on the Seiko clasp, the bar between the two ends of the flip lock that the final center link of the bracelet wraps around appeared to be of a permanent sort. To deal with this, it seemed like I would need to destroy the clasp, which I was willing to do since I had gotten this far already (and a whole new OEM bracelet can be had for around $40 so not a huge deal). I ran over to the hardware store and grabbed a cutting kit for my Dremel, which I used to slice the flip lock in two positions (on one side of the flip lock and then toward the end of the bar that connects the two sides of the flip lock). I bent-snapped the other side off and then used pliers to get what remained of the central bar out, freeing up the center link I needed.




























However, I then encountered my third problem: the folded portion of this center link that connects to one end of a clasp was too narrow for various 18mm spring bars to connect to my aftermarket clasp, and like on the other side, it would slide around anyway without rubber o-rings. To solve the circumference problem, I used tweezers (which got a little warped), bezel removal tools, a bracelet link hammer, and different types of jewelry making pliers (the latter of which I had bought previously for reshaping folded end links) to expand the circumference until a spring bar of moderate diameter that I had lying around would slide through snuggly (to minimize movement from side to side on the spring bar). This was a slow, trial-and-error process. I then slid a bunch of o-rings onto both sides of the spring bar and used my spring bar tool to connect everything to the flip lock side of the aftermarket clasp. There's a little side-to-side play but nothing too extreme.
































































All in all, while this required a fair deal more effort, mod tools, and trial and error than I originally anticipated, I'm largely satisfied with the result.



























































































Thickness comparison (the aftermarket clasp isn't crazy thick like a fully machined Strapcode clasp of this sort):










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sinner_666 (Oct 11, 2018)

Chilling on the shores of the Norwegian Sea:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

009j on an uncle seiko prez









 > everything else


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

ck2k01 said:


> _(bracelet stuff)_


Impressive work, and it looks like it turned out well. Just seems like a lot of effort for such a cheap bracelet and clasp combo.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Has anyone seen the new bezel from Dagaz?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

MrDisco99 said:


> Impressive work, and it looks like it turned out well. Just seems like a lot of effort for such a cheap bracelet and clasp combo.


Thanks 

And indeed about the questionable worthwhileness.

But I like getting into the weeds of a novel mod sometimes-the planning, problem solving, and amassing new supplies as needed (realization of the latter, while inconvenient in the moment, is convenient long term as other projects come up in the future). It preoccupies some of the head space that otherwise would fall prey to hunting for, lusting after, and buying yet another watch.

Plus, for my in progress 013 build, I specifically wanted to utilize the OEM bracelet for a rattly vintage vibe (I may fully brush it). And I'm really into quick adjustment clasps. In the end, this seemed to give me both-the old school rattly look and feel with quick adjustment functionality-so I'm cool with its drawbacks (the effort to mod it to work and it being 2mm wider than the bracelet at the connections).

So all in all, I'd say I've wasted time and money on worse 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Simplicity at it's finest.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

ChrisWMT said:


> Simplicity at it's finest.


Couldn't agree more


----------



## Alexander_T (Jan 23, 2008)

.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## n0to (Nov 12, 2008)

Been wanting a 009 forever and finally grabbed one. First day on the wrist. Always thought it looked ruggedly handsome in pictures, but it's actually really beautiful in person. Love it!


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

RIP 'ol pal


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

jlow28 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That bezel looks great.

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Back in the day, I used to own roughly a dozen SKX models. Sold all of them but one (SKX175 Faded Pepsi). 

With the official word of the SKX line being discontinued, I purchased a brand new SKX007 that I will keep for good. 

Shows up Sunday.


----------



## JBski (Aug 9, 2019)

The 9 year old 007J Used to be my daily up until about 2 weeks ago. (on the SNE498 strap)


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

My interpretation of an SKX "MilSub"









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjd126 (Jan 6, 2019)

W/ 12HR bezel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Censport (Jan 21, 2012)

Wearing my 007J today, and my FedEx driver came in wearing an 013! Neither of us had seen the two models together before, so that was pretty neat.

He found a strap that matched one of his vacation shirts, so of course he had to get it.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

I'm feeling all of crystaltimes's newer skx stuff.

I just bought two new flat 12-hour bezels (one steel and one aluminum), a flat crystal with clear AR, and a lumed signed crown.

I also grabbed a lumed chapter ring from lumed ceramic bezels, and an OEM-style aftermarket bezel from the bay.

I'm looking forward to trying out these tweaks to my current build (as I've never been 100% on my current Explorer II-style insert, and I'm curious to try clear AR) 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## PaxPerVirtutem (Sep 5, 2019)

Censport said:


> View attachment 14448561
> 
> 
> Wearing my 007J today, and my FedEx driver came in wearing an 013! Neither of us had seen the two models together before, so that was pretty neat.
> ...


Love that strap!


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

Galaga said:


> View attachment 14448783


You win!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebow3d (Aug 8, 2013)

My upgraded 007. Nh36a movement, double domed sapphire and lumed ceramic bezel on a Strapcode oyster.









Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Sinner_666 (Oct 11, 2018)

Happy Seiko Saturday from the Southern Hemisphere waters:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## runSeiko (Jun 30, 2017)

My new "J". I know it's crazy, I already have two "K"s and some modded ones... But I had to....


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

ven said:


> View attachment 14452385


That Tana modded Haiku though... <3


----------



## BoppinVinnieB (Dec 7, 2016)

My new, fresh out of the box 007K on a simple color-coordinated NATO. Now I have a 7002, 007K, 009K and 011J in the collection, and a 033 incoming!


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)

looking good


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Not my watch, but what a nice mod. And it makes me want a Big Grip bezel again. I sold both of mine a few years back. Big (Grip) Mistake. Posted a WTB, but also saying so here. If you have one, find my post and PM me.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

I've been on a bit of a strap/bracelet mission. Between the Seiko Jubilee, Uncle Seiko Oyster, BluShark NATO, and StrapCode Jubilee, the latter is hands down my favorite.

Seiko Jubilee









Uncle Seiko Oyster









BluShark seat belt NATO









StrapCode Jubilee


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

AndrwTNT said:


> That Tana modded Haiku though... <3


Haha respect, i never would have thought anyone would have known tbh. Although, watches, knives, flashlights for me all kind of blend into the world of EDC. Yes Tarik is a good friend, he has done a few for me. To keep on topic, be rude not to throw another 009 and tana in the mix, tripLED e2e and singLED e1e








Buzzing Andrw, i am not alone!b-)


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

007 mod


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Another job well done by Duarte of NEWW, my beloved SKX173 needed the bezel insert aligned. So now my 007 and 173 are perfectly aligned!


----------



## puckerth (Jul 16, 2015)

ChrisWMT said:


> I've been on a bit of a strap/bracelet mission. Between the Seiko Jubilee, Uncle Seiko Oyster, BluShark NATO, and StrapCode Jubilee, the latter is hands down my favorite.


Care to share what you've found between these options? So far I like to Seiko jubilee but I haven't compared it to any other bracelets. Might be a case where I'm better off not knowing?


----------



## Alexandre Rodrigues (Jul 28, 2019)

Time to get a bath... Cape Verde.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

puckerth said:


> Care to share what you've found between these options? So far I like to Seiko jubilee but I haven't compared it to any other bracelets. Might be a case where I'm better off not knowing?


I've always liked the Seiko Jubilee, the StrapCode version is just everything the Seiko isn't. It doesn't jingle, the end links fit the case better, the clasp is push button release, and just feels like a confidence inspiring piece when in the water. The screws vs tension pins are a wash for me. It does weigh a bit more but I wear oysters all the time so I don't really notice or care.

I wasn't a fan of the Uncle Seiko female end links because it left a large void to the first link. I don't get everyone's fascination with female end links but wanted to give it a shot. This is my personal feeling too but the tension pins were a bit easy to remove. Didn't give me a warm fuzzy knowing that this would be used in the water. My 007 aligns perfectly so I don't want to loose it.

NATO's are always fun but just sits too high. Cutting the keeper would have helped but I just like the Jubilee that much more. I have a Nick Mankey Hook Strap on my Squale 1521 so that itch is already scratched. That strap is awesome and I highly recommend. Mine is 20mm though so I didn't bother trying. It also hasn't left the Squale since installing.

I really like the Seiko Z22 Flat Vent that came on the 173 too. Feel like it suites it perfectly with the rectangular indices.

Hope that helps!


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

double double


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

The Uncle Seiko curved waffle came in!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arclite (Aug 9, 2017)

I like to use MiLTAT bracelets and SEIKO clasps to make what I think is great solution.











ChrisWMT said:


> I've been on a bit of a strap/bracelet mission. Between the Seiko Jubilee, Uncle Seiko Oyster, BluShark NATO, and StrapCode Jubilee, the latter is hands down my favorite.
> 
> Seiko Jubilee
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neatlittlefellow (Feb 11, 2006)

Off to work... custom Seiko SKX007 by Bill Yao. Mods include 300MOD dial, sapphire crystal, alu chapter ring and day-glow orange tip.


----------



## puckerth (Jul 16, 2015)

ChrisWMT said:


> I've always liked the Seiko Jubilee, the StrapCode version is just everything the Seiko isn't. It doesn't jingle, the end links fit the case better, the clasp is push button release, and just feels like a confidence inspiring piece when in the water. The screws vs tension pins are a wash for me. It does weigh a bit more but I wear oysters all the time so I don't really notice or care.
> 
> I wasn't a fan of the Uncle Seiko female end links because it left a large void to the first link. I don't get everyone's fascination with female end links but wanted to give it a shot. This is my personal feeling too but the tension pins were a bit easy to remove. Didn't give me a warm fuzzy knowing that this would be used in the water. My 007 aligns perfectly so I don't want to loose it.
> 
> ...


Awesome info, thanks! I'm not a fan of the jingle but I find the stock jubilee pretty darn comfortable. I don't go in the water with it so that confidence aspect of it is not an issue for me. I have the same feeling on Natos...super cheap and easy to swap out into so many colors, but the extra height sometimes bothers me. I will definitely look into the Nick Mankey Hook Strap. Thanks again!


----------



## Sinner_666 (Oct 11, 2018)

The SKX where it belongs:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arclite (Aug 9, 2017)

Dual time SKX/SNK









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi new to me SKX007. I have quite a few "higher end" dive watches such as a couple of GS and a Pelagos LHD, but the 007 really has exceeded my expectations. And it's been a while since I had a diver on a Jubilee, which is a combo I have always liked, my last having been a Rolex GMTII on a jubilee.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

IMG_0004 by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

Still honeymooning with my NH36 upgrade SKX.

Cosmetically for the most part it's still the same old SKX, but the movement upgrade really takes this watch to another level. I didn't realize how much of an annoyance the 7S26 was until I did it. Any urge to move up to a Prospex or other brand is completely gone. It's got the that DNA of 50 years of design heritage while being a completely functional and practical modern watch. I can't get enough of this thing.

Also this one just lives on the black nato now. I got two straps when I bought it a year ago (black and bond) and as much as I've tried to change it up by putting it on the other strap or back on the jubilee... it never lasts. Simple, understated, modern, with a sense of adventure. This thing is me to a tee.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

MrDisco99 said:


> Still honeymooning with my NH36 upgrade SKX.
> 
> Cosmetically for the most part it's still the same old SKX, but the movement upgrade really takes this watch to another level. I didn't realize how much of an annoyance the 7S26 was until I did it. Any urge to move up to a Prospex or other brand is completely gone. It's got the that DNA of 50 years of design heritage while being a completely functional and practical modern watch. I can't get enough of this thing.
> 
> ...


I've had a bunch of stock and modded SKXs, including one with an NH36.

Because I have a bunch of watches, I weirdly vibe with the 7S26. My stock movement 007 and 013 are my two watches that allows me to not obsess about precision time keeping. Just pick up, flick, set it close enough, and go adventure. Wabi sabi.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

leather nato by G.
by plant by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

New honeymoon begins with this one:









Also enjoying this one a grey G10-style one piece (with the superfluous under-watch head part removed):


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> I've had a bunch of stock and modded SKXs, including one with an NH36.
> 
> Because I have a bunch of watches, I weirdly vibe with the 7S26. My stock movement 007 and 013 are my two watches that allows me to not obsess about precision time keeping. Just pick up, flick, set it close enough, and go adventure. Wabi sabi.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the beauty and simplicity of the base 7S26 movement. I agree 100% with your statement and feel the same way.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Seconded, the 7s26 is the purest of them all. My 007 starts ticking from the gust of wind created by the eyeballs as I merely throw a glance at it, have no use for handwinding whatsoever.


----------



## soulsocket7 (May 8, 2015)

Stock 007 on a strapcode presidential.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Not to slight any NH35/36 mods by any means.

If I only had one watch and it was an SKX, I'd probably do the upgrade.

But since I'm more than covered with hacking/winding on other fronts, I get to enjoy resonating with an inferior movement 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

ck2k01 said:


> Not to slight any NH35/36 mods by any means.
> 
> If I only had one watch and it was an SKX, I'd probably do the upgrade.
> 
> ...


Not inferior at all. And if it were your only watch, there'd be even less reason for handwinding. My SKX007 was my only for about three years, it didn't stop once. Then I bought an SKX011.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Tickstart said:


> Not inferior at all. And if it were your only watch, there'd be even less reason for handwinding. My SKX007 was my only for about three years, it didn't stop once. Then I bought an SKX011.


But what about when you're bored and want to play with a different rotating sound than the bezel?

#WIS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## Arclite (Aug 9, 2017)

Yessss - 7S26 = perfectly imperfect



ck2k01 said:


> I've had a bunch of stock and modded SKXs, including one with an NH36.
> 
> Because I have a bunch of watches, I weirdly vibe with the 7S26. My stock movement 007 and 013 are my two watches that allows me to not obsess about precision time keeping. Just pick up, flick, set it close enough, and go adventure. Wabi sabi.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## begud (Oct 6, 2015)

Perfect or not, it's a great watch!


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

I think SEIKO came a bit too close to perfect with the SKX, that's why they're discontinuing it. The power and responsibility is just too great, they felt they couldn't handle it any longer. It takes a toll on you, you know. Going to work everyday knowing everything you do is futile and will never compare to the almighty SKX. Attracting attention from across the universe by all certainty, risking a hostile takeover by aliens. SEIKO is big, but it's not interstellar.


----------



## Ac10bad (Jun 8, 2019)

I feel the same way about my 007 and 009 . I just love the 7s26 movement and have no intentions or desire to swap movements. I have modded everything on my 007 except the movement. My 007 has gained about 2 minutes and 40 seconds since April. I also personally could care less about hacking and handwinding .


----------



## d3xmeister (Sep 4, 2018)

My SKX009, still works great and it has quite some use. The 7S26 is buletproof, I kinda like its quirkiness in accuracy and non-hacking and hand-winding, makes me interact more with the watch. I never plan to swap the movement.

Modifications:

- Clear AR flat OEM-Like sapphire (bad investment really, the Hardlex was even a bit clearer and hadn't put a single scratch on it over the years. Oh well... I was bored)
- LCBI Sapphire insert. A bit disappointed about the lume being always greenish except indoors white led light. Got used to it with time.
- Crystaltimes engraved stainless steel chapter ring, I just like the look, it does make it less legible reading the minutes though.

Honestly this watch was just as good without the modifications, but I wanted a Navy blue insert and most ceramics I found were too light tone blue. I bought an OEM bezel and kept the Pepsi intact and I swap them from time to time.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> Not to slight any NH35/36 mods by any means.
> 
> If I only had one watch and it was an SKX, I'd probably do the upgrade.
> 
> ...


You do realize that the 7S and 4R/NH35/36 are virtually identical movements, save for the added complication to hack and handwind, right?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Dec1968 said:


> You do realize that the 7S and 4R/NH35/36 are virtually identical movements, save for the added complication to hack and handwind, right?


I do.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

d3xmeister said:


> My SKX009, still works great and it has quite some use. The 7S26 is buletproof, I kinda like its quirkiness in accuracy and non-hacking and hand-winding, makes me interact more with the watch. I never plan to swap the movement.
> 
> Modifications:
> 
> ...


Yeah... I think you may have accidentally articulated why I've left mine alone.

I've been pretty satisfied with hardlex so I've seen no need to "upgrade" to a more reflective and brittle sapphire. I've actually thought about doing the lumed ceramic bezel thing, but if I did I'd want it to look as much like the original as possible. I just haven't found any that isn't using a different font or is covered in sapphire or is somehow trying to be too different. I won't mess with the dial or hands because I don't want to sacrifice lume. I've thought about using other Seiko dials but I just like this one.

I'm a bit of a design nerd, and one of the great things about this watch is that most of its design has been pulled from stuff they came up with over 40 years ago. The bezel and hands come from the 6309 back in 1976 and the dial and case come from the 7548 back in 1979(?). That kind of longevity is pretty impressive. So while I appreciate some of the awesome creative mods people come up with, I tend to want to leave mine as it is.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Adventureman said:


> [/IMG]http://horology.world/files/attachments/monthly_2019_09/0A981724-6CD6-48D5-86D8-7827E58ABD3E.jpeg.bd260244669f732137471bdab7cedbe0.jpeg[/IMG]


Nice. Always cool when someone can capture the ever so slight, are my eyes playing tricks on me, blue undertones of the 009 dial well. Surprisingly hard to do. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

Modded SKX


----------



## Sinner_666 (Oct 11, 2018)

It's beach time somewhere on this universe:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arclite (Aug 9, 2017)

Like others, I like the SKX as is...however, I put this coin edge bezel on my 009 as a subtle mod to personalize it. It's also on a MiLTAT solid jubilee with a SEIKO clasp.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## n0to (Nov 12, 2008)

After wearing on the stock jubilee for a week, I've just come to accept that leather NATOs are my favorite. Switched it up with a single-pass from C&B and like it a lot.


----------



## Censport (Jan 21, 2012)

From today's ride.


----------



## SILES89 (Jul 22, 2017)

In its natural habitat.


----------



## Sinner_666 (Oct 11, 2018)

Coming at you from the middle of the ocean, WUS:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

It`s a tribute to my BMW Z3


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

ALPHA 56 said:


> It`s a tribute to my BMW Z3
> 
> View attachment 14493695


What bezel and bezel insert are those two items?


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

Bezel is from Yobokies and insert from DLW.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

MM300 mod with home printed dial on stainless steel...


----------



## Ste303 (May 5, 2019)

Can you tell me what strap that is v.i.t


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Got my SKX013 today. I have to say I prefer the size of the 013 to 007/009. :think:


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Misaligned chapter ring of course









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

... such a beauty - reduced, simple and timeless


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

chillsand said:


> Misaligned chapter ring of course
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations, you know it's authentic!

Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Still the most comfortable watch I own.


----------



## BoppinVinnieB (Dec 7, 2016)

Anyone mind if I slip in my SKX011J? With factory aligned chapter ring, no less!


----------



## Ac10bad (Jun 8, 2019)

007


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

007J


----------



## Jerzee201 (Dec 15, 2008)

SKX009, new bezel and ruby AR sapphire.


----------



## Ste303 (May 5, 2019)

My first post on this site. I have had this skx007 two weeks.


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## mostlywabisabi (Dec 1, 2012)

SKX007 with an Uncle Seiko Z199
6309-7049 with an Uncle Seiko Oyster

Wondering if the watches would look better if the bracelets were swapped?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

SKX on an Uncle Seiko President.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

173 active this week:


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

Camping this weekend. Great lume!!


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

2019-04-12_11.43.51 by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## DangerDave (Nov 25, 2018)

Although I actually collect Casio, I recently bought this SKX. I like it so much that I have now ordered a SKX009J1, too.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Get the 011 whilst you're at it!


----------



## ae0ku (Feb 13, 2018)

A little Zulu today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Wore mine today.


----------



## puckerth (Jul 16, 2015)

The last of my mod parts came today. Started the process but didn't have time to do the hands (part I'm most nervous about). Hopefully will get to it tomorrow and post up the results!


----------



## Alexander_T (Jan 23, 2008)

.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

SKX007 for the N. American market. A first generation SKX173 with the Singapore dial/ mov't.









Jan Raymund


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

tro_jan said:


> SKX007 for the N. American market. A first generation SKX173 with the Singapore dial/ mov't.


Just wondering... did it come on that bracelet?


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

MrDisco99 said:


> Just wondering... did it come on that bracelet?


Yes. The SKX173 and SKX175 came in jubilee steel.

Jan Raymund


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

Love this skx015! Been choosing it over my recently acquired seamaster


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

How about a SKX011?


----------



## Superbri22 (Feb 18, 2019)

Switched out the rubber band for this. Think it looks pretty solid

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DangerDave (Nov 25, 2018)

After buying a SKX007K some weeks ago I bought a SKX009J, too. Interesting, nearly the same watch but very different style.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

On the new Uncle Seiko waffle made specifically for the SKX.


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

Sassi said:


> Got my SKX013 today. I have to say I prefer the size of the 013 to 007/009. :think:





DangerDave said:


> After buying a SKX007K some weeks ago I bought a SKX009J, too. Interesting, nearly the same watch but very different style.





Galaga said:


> On the new Uncle Seiko waffle made specifically for the SKX.


I've just started wading through the ocean of SKX options and mods. These have been very helpful poasts for sizes and straps thanks!


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Sweet SKX009 with bitter, nutty, smokey drink.









Jan Raymund


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

Still warm enough for a pool day. Global warming; shmobal shmarming...


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

One of the first watches I bought when I started in this watch hobby 5 years ago. The good old days when you could buy an SKX from Japan for US $110 / £90.


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

double post


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

sau


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## M. Reno (Jul 6, 2015)

Well I now see what all the fuss is about this 007! Friggin awesome! And a lined up chapter ring! Definitely excited and happy with this watch!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Swapped the Strapcode clasp for a Seiko MM200 milled clasp I had around. Now the safety lock constantly unlatching won't be an issue anymore.


----------



## Alexander_T (Jan 23, 2008)

.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

DangerDave said:


> Although I actually collect Casio, I recently bought this SKX. I like it so much that I have now ordered a SKX009J1, too. ?
> 
> View attachment 14514727


That's where it starts=

Best,

Jake 
Reddick Fla.
Even a blind squirrel finds a nut every once in a while


----------



## SEIKOSENSEI (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Nice fall bbq



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## betoioi (Oct 8, 2019)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolamy (Jan 19, 2019)

My modded 007 joining me on a mountain hike.


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

Accidentally posted this in the upcoming Seiko models thread.


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Getting better with age.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## begud (Oct 6, 2015)

FishPizza said:


> Accidentally posted this in the upcoming Seiko models thread.
> 
> View attachment 14534737
> View attachment 14534739
> View attachment 14534741


Very nice!
I prefer the Skx case over the turtle case.

Which chapter ring is that?


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

begud said:


> Very nice!
> I prefer the Skx case over the turtle case.
> 
> Which chapter ring is that?


Thanks. Really happy with how it turned out. The chapter ring is the laser etched brushed SS from Crystal times. It's not very legible in normal lighting but it's a step up from the OEM plastic you get in the Turtle/SKX.

I also pressed the bezel insert with my crystal press to give it a more pronounced concave profile than stock.. A bit like the older 6309's


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

Added the 007 this past week to go with my 009, but I'll try and keep this one unmodded.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

woodruffm said:


> Added the 007 this past week to go with my 009, but I'll try and keep this one unmodded.
> 
> View attachment 14537649


Coin edge bezel adds such a nice touch on a subtly modded watch! If you weren't in the know you'd think it came from the factory like that.


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## begud (Oct 6, 2015)

FishPizza said:


> Thanks. Really happy with how it turned out. The chapter ring is the laser etched brushed SS from Crystal times. It's not very legible in normal lighting but it's a step up from the OEM plastic you get in the Turtle/SKX.
> 
> I also pressed the bezel insert with my crystal press to give it a more pronounced concave profile than stock.. A bit like the older 6309's


I hadn't seen your trick on the bezel insert before but now I think it brings some depth and so much character!
And you have some skills in photography.
You should work for Seiko.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ac10bad (Jun 8, 2019)

My 007 and 009


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

007...at least it used to be.









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

There are many like it but this one is mine...


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## strix (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## 4fit (Oct 20, 2015)

Fresh off the assembly line....









Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Termen (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

begud said:


> FishPizza said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. Really happy with how it turned out. The chapter ring is the laser etched brushed SS from Crystal times. It's not very legible in normal lighting but it's a step up from the OEM plastic you get in the Turtle/SKX.
> ...


Thank you that's very kind. I didn't realise quite how large the images were as I uploaded from my phone. Next time I'll make sure they are not billboard sized.

I'd love it if Seiko updated the SKX but stayed true to its dive watch ethos.

The pressed bezel is even more pronounced in the metal. Really easy to do and creates a nice aesthetic with the bezel and the bevelled hardlex crystal.

I thought SKX bezel inserts were supposed to be concave from factory?


----------



## ae0ku (Feb 13, 2018)

ae0ku said:


> A little Zulu today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Back to the engineer today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Arclite (Aug 9, 2017)

Did the same to my 009, as well as upgrading bracelet to MiLTAT, but used a SEIKO clasp (bracelet/clasp not applied yet in this pic).

Bravo to your 009!



woodruffm said:


> Added the 007 this past week to go with my 009, but I'll try and keep this one unmodded.
> 
> View attachment 14537649












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicolas (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## fencing (Aug 24, 2014)

Enjoy last night with Skx and Hoegaarden. Read some book from my kindle to understand about World Economic 









From SS Galaxy A30


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Added new chapter ring while waiting for parts for 6106-8237


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

strix said:


>


Amazing photos. Thank you!


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## DangerDave (Nov 25, 2018)

I swapped the jubilee bracelet with leather.


----------



## Arclite (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## cbouza3 (Jun 26, 2015)

Madcatblue39 said:


> View attachment 14554569


That is a real looker.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Arclite said:


>


Very nice! I've been wanting to swap an SNK803 dial and handset into and SKX for a while and the more photos I see the more I want to do it!


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

At work today with the trusty skx









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

FishPizza said:


> Accidentally posted this in the upcoming Seiko models thread.
> 
> View attachment 14534737
> View attachment 14534739
> View attachment 14534741


What bracelet is this? And does it taper to 18mm?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Arclite (Aug 9, 2017)

Do it! Pop the respective stem/crowns and put hands/dial/movement in new case, replace stem/crown according to case and you're all set.

The 805/7/9 in a non-cerekoted case would look great.

Keep an eye out for SNK's on Amazon Deal of the Day, I got this one for $39 a couple of years ago.



amngwlvs said:


> Very nice! I've been wanting to swap an SNK803 dial and handset into and SKX for a while and the more photos I see the more I want to do it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickyriz (Mar 13, 2015)

maccasvanquish said:


> At work today with the trusty skx
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The same..'till this evening


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Arclite said:


> Do it! Pop the respective stem/crowns and put hands/dial/movement in new case, replace stem/crown according to case and you're all set.
> 
> The 805/7/9 in a non-cerekoted case would look great.
> 
> Keep an eye out for SNK's on Amazon Deal of the Day, I got this one for $39 a couple of years ago.


Damn, now that's a deal! I was wondering what it would look like on a non-cerakoted case - might just have to give it a go! What colour bezel is going to fit appropriately though? I feel like black will be too harsh...


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

Arclite said:


> Keep an eye out for SNK's on Amazon Deal of the Day, I got this one for $39 a couple of years ago.


Hehe... Being a Seiko collector was so much more fun just a few years ago. Those days are gone.


----------



## Nicolas (Mar 1, 2012)

My brand new SKX007 that I just got today. It's my first unmodded one. I'll keep it this way unless the Hardlex gets too scratched up in which case I'll replace it with sapphire. I like it.

I was surprised that it arrived ticking with the time set to EDT, and just a few minutes off. The day/date was wrong though.


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## Pedro Pereira (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## Pedro Pereira (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## Quimbasto (Jul 22, 2018)

Pedro Pereira said:


>


Tens os 2? 009 e 007?

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## DangerDave (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## Pedro Pereira (Nov 2, 2012)

Quimbasto said:


> Tens os 2? 009 e 007?
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Hello QuimBasto  I've got both 007,009 and 011


----------



## Pedro Pereira (Nov 2, 2012)

Quimbasto said:


> Tens os 2? 009 e 007?
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Hello QuimBasto  I've got both 007,009 and 011


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

Not really a skx, but still. My new to me 7548


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Just finished this 013 build. I had been toying around with buying a BB58 but decided instead to gilt an 013.

I may still switch the seconds hand to something gilt or white.

(Will post better pictures soon.)



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Had to change minutes hand, other was too mangled and and kept stopping seconds hand.


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

Porterjrm said:


> What bracelet is this? And does it taper to 18mm?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's actually a Steinhart 20mm bracelet which tapers to 16mm.

I've had the Uncle Seiko options and a couple of Strapcode bracelets but this is streets and bounds ahead in terms of fit and finish. I used Uncle Seiko 'custom' spring bars and WatchGecko SKX end links (only cost £5).

Ive just noticed on Steinhart website they sell the oyster without the end links. This will not work as you need the middle link that slot into the end link, they do not include it on the option 'without end links' for some reason. Just in case anyone sees this and is interested in doing the same..

Would definitely recommend if you can be bothered to get the right parts together. The Strapcode doesn't come close for quality and wearability.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Fitting fall shots of the new gilt 013 build.
































































Parts: 
-Gilt bezel insert and hands from the bay. -Gilt turtle dial from some OEM parts site. 
-Thin brushed chapter ring from Lucius Atelier that accommodates larger dials and hands on the 013. 
-Cheap divers extension clasp taken from a cheap bracelet from the bay (search my name in the thread for details of this clasp mod).

Sticking with the stock crystal and bracelet. #beater. Plus the stock crystal magnification/distortion at the edges is pretty cool with the longer minute and seconds hands-it magnifies their tips.

I'm pretty happy with how this turned out overall. Although I may still brush the case and bracelet.

I was also going to use the stock white seconds hand but I accidentally snapped it during removal (woops). I'll see if I can live with the black seconds hand (which came with the two gilt hands), but I may grab another stock white one to see how it looks.

Also, the lume performance on the aftermarket hands sucks and is a fairly poor green color match with the dial plots in the dark. Oh well. What I get for nickel and dime-ing on aftermarket hands rather than going with OEM SRP775 hands (which I'll likely switch to).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

That's a very neat and tidy little watch you've created there. Top work.


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Go 'Stros!



Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)




----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Loving this 013 build. (My first ever automatic watch maybe 10 years ago was an 013!)



















(A nice drizzly day for it.)





































The crown action is naturally cruddy so I ordered an S crown from crystaltimes as I've had good prior experience with their crowns on 007/009 builds. Will report back about the action on said CT210 crown.

I also bought some OEM SRP775 hands to get better lume match with the indices. I did pretty decent with getting the current hands installed with minimal warping or smudging, so I'm not looking forward to redoing them (the damn seconds hand post!). And nothing I can do about the horrible lume (in terms of glow) on the pip on the aftermarket insert (seeking out a rulumer would be massive overkill, even for me).

Also re-enjoying the jangle jangle of the OEM jubilee, made even noiser by the cheap divers clasp I modified to fit it. Whenever I hear it (which is a lot of the time) I regard it as a reminder to be mindful of the moment 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

ck2k01 said:


> Loving this 013 build. (My first ever automatic watch maybe 10 years ago was an 013!)


This is awesome!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

timetellinnoob said:


> This is awesome!


Thanks! 














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

L110BFV said:


> Thanks for that, would be interested to hear how you get on with it?


Forgot to follow up on the OEM sapphire from Crystal Times. I got it in, but I think I may have rolled the gasket slightly. It doesn't sit just quite flat. So, I count the WR as 0 to 0.2m. I think my crystal press is just too cheap and flimsy to do the job correctly. Some day I'll get a better one and a gasket and try resetting it.


----------



## Eagle Scout (Jul 25, 2017)

ck2k01 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks really good. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Eagle Scout (Jul 25, 2017)

SKX007 (left) w/ SRP779, LCBI 12 Hour, Strapcode Oyster. SKX009 (right) w/ SPRA21, LCBI 12 Hour, Strapcode AJ.


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

Officially joining the 007 club!


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Where can I get a new “J” movement, incl. installation for my SKX009? I basically have a neat new watch but the main spring is bad. A local cert. Seiko watch repair shop says it is cheaper to by a new movement than to repair it...

Any ideas?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eagle Scout (Jul 25, 2017)

.


----------



## Eagle Scout (Jul 25, 2017)

ebenke said:


> Where can I get a new "J" movement, incl. installation for my SKX009? I basically have a neat new watch but the main spring is bad. A local cert. Seiko watch repair shop says it is cheaper to by a new movement than to repair it...
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Duarte at NEWW (Northeast Watch Works). If you are planning another movement install anyway, ask Duarte to use an NH36A for hand winding and hacking.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Just some EDC action.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

One more for today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HenryKrinkle (Oct 23, 2019)

.


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Eagle Scout said:


> Duarte at NEWW (Northeast Watch Works). If you are planning another movement install anyway, ask Duarte to use an NH36A for hand winding and hacking.


Thanks. We are exchanging emails. The NH36A seems like the way to go.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Did some swapping around. The 007 now on a Seiko flat vent and 173 on the ultimate Jubilee.










SKX173 active this week:


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

My MM300 inspired mod... with home printed and lumed stainless steel dial. Also a bracelet you will not so quickly see on an SKX.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Brightling007 said:


> My MM300 inspired mod... with home printed and lumed stainless steel dial. Also a bracelet you will not so quickly see on an SKX.
> 
> [/ATTACH=CONFIG]14598971[/ATTACH][/ATTACH=CONFIG]14598973[/ATTACH]


Great attention to detail with this one. Nice work 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## jhauke (Feb 3, 2019)

The trusty daily









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

ChrisWMT said:


> Did some swapping around. The 007 now on a Seiko flat vent and 173 on the ultimate Jubilee.
> 
> SKX173 active this week:


SKX always looks at home on a flat vent. Which flat vent rubber strap are you using here?


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

OmegaTom said:


> SKX always looks at home on a flat vent. Which flat vent rubber strap are you using here?


OG Seiko


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

Here's my Padi SKX009









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Thinking about switching this up a tad 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Just picked up this 009. Last one they had. I know there are more out there, but glad I was able to get one at a decent price. I've had too-many-to-count 007's, but never had the 009. I like it. Will probably keep this one. Goes well next to the 013.


----------



## akierstein (Feb 12, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## jhauke (Feb 3, 2019)

Threw on a grey nato today to match the weather in my part of town.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

So... Apparently I needed a 007 again, so this showed up today.


----------



## AC_Rider (Sep 23, 2019)

I gave in to all the hype and just got an SKX007, and immediately took it off the bracelet and put it on a black and orange Barton Elite Silicone band. I like this watch far more than I expected to. And I think it looks pretty good on my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Bullet2thTony (Nov 7, 2019)

This classic piece was waiting for me in the mail after work. I have been wanting one and something to mod for a while now. I got a great deal from a great seller on this site, so I jumped on it. I love it!


----------



## Dakine234 (Oct 23, 2016)

Don't post enough on this forum, but here's a skx007 Marine Master 300 mod in a CT701 case I recently finished









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dakine234 (Oct 23, 2016)

Better shot of it









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

Dakine234 said:


> Don't post enough on this forum, but here's a skx007 Marine Master 300 mod in a CT701 case I recently finished
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Mcgizmo


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

I knew I'd regret not getting one later...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

Love both of my skxs!! Only problem was finding the right strap bracelet or nato for them. Will take any suggestions.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhauke (Feb 3, 2019)

I have to say out of all the watches I've owned so far, the SKX007 has been my go to. For me it's been the perfect watch. And it's so damn photogenic, lol









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## d3xmeister (Sep 4, 2018)

Same watch as my earlier post, but now I switched back to a different strap and its original bezel and insert. All my friends thought I got a different watch. Will put both pictures again.


----------



## HapaHapa (May 7, 2013)

Sinn, or maybe Spork mod


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

My 007 on its new band!


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

My 007 on its new band!

View attachment 14656633


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

islander009 said:


> Love both of my skxs!! Only problem was finding the right strap bracelet or nato for them. Will take any suggestions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I enjoy natos, but my fav is the Seiko Jubilee. It's lighter than the Strapcode bracelets I've tried.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

007









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d3xmeister (Sep 4, 2018)

Palmettoman said:


> 007
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Classic never goes out of style


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

7548


----------



## CLICKBANGBANG (Nov 26, 2019)

First post... Dreaming up my first build/ first SKX007. Anyone know who makes or where to get the below insert? Should I just start my own thread? Didn't want to clutter up the forum with a build thread already going.


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## Dakine234 (Oct 23, 2016)

Diver on the flight line









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jhauke (Feb 3, 2019)

"Sir Alfred Sebastian Kingston III" hanging on to the SKX this evening. (That NATO has seen better days).









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Alexander_T (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## middlepath (Jan 7, 2018)

On an Uncle Seiko chocolate bar strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

CLICKBANGBANG said:


> First post... Dreaming up my first build/ first SKX007. Anyone know who makes or where to get the below insert? Should I just start my own thread? Didn't want to clutter up the forum with a build thread already going.
> 
> View attachment 14658835


namokimods and crystal times have something similar...
















Check out yobokies too. He usually has everything for everything.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Dakine234 said:


> Diver on the flight line
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this. Where did you source the dial and hands?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PDAdict (May 21, 2017)

Palmettoman said:


> Love this. Where did you source the dial and hands?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

007 & 009 together. Changed out the hands on the 007 today.


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

SKX007 w/ 009 insert and Uncle Seiko Z199


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## 4fit (Oct 20, 2015)

Today's wrist, lightly modded 007.









Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

Swapped out the G for the 009


----------



## Arclite (Aug 9, 2017)

Looks like you replaced the hands too - looks good; unique!



kriiiss said:


> SKX007 w/ 009 insert and Uncle Seiko Z199
> 
> View attachment 14672871


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Dakine234 (Oct 23, 2016)

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


Love that strap! Lovely colors

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dakine234 (Oct 23, 2016)

Grocery shopping with the SKX









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

Oh yeah! Yobokies Tuna hands


----------



## lctp20 (Aug 3, 2019)

I don't have a problem with the slow date change as I'm in bed, but my SKX flips over between 3am and 5am. Is this normal? Worth a service or movement swap?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

lctp20 said:


> I don't have a problem with the slow date change as I'm in bed, but my SKX flips over between 3am and 5am. Is this normal? Worth a service or movement swap?


Sounds to me like the hands were set weird by the factory. I'd just reset them so the date change begins at approximately midnight. It's easy for a watchmaker to do, or if you have any experience with modding.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lctp20 (Aug 3, 2019)

ck2k01 said:


> Sounds to me like the hands were set weird by the factory. I'd just reset them so the date change begins at approximately midnight. It's easy for a watchmaker to do, or if you have any experience with modding.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for your reply. Much appreciated. I am not skilled enough to do this myself. Do you have a recommendation of who I can send this to, or point me in the direction of some suitable resources?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

lctp20 said:


> Thank you for your reply. Much appreciated. I am not skilled enough to do this myself. Do you have a recommendation of who I can send this to, or point me in the direction of some suitable resources?


Welcome. Any local watchmaker will be able to quickly do it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattconeill (Feb 4, 2009)

This thing looks amazing!!


----------



## Subafan (Sep 21, 2013)

My beloved 009:


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

Perfecto!


----------



## Bullet2thTony (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

As i am wearing it today, it would be rude not to!


----------



## JesseG (Nov 7, 2019)

lctp20 said:


> I don't have a problem with the slow date change as I'm in bed, but my SKX flips over between 3am and 5am. Is this normal? Worth a service or movement swap?


Both my 007 and 009 will change the Date just a little before midnight, and the Day will change to English by 3am (it's in Spanish until then)

I don't think it should take from 3-5am to change over?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

007. There are so many strap/bracelet options for the skx, but none more comfortable for me than the stock jubilee.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shmilda (Dec 20, 2018)

Palmettoman said:


> 007. There are so many strap/bracelet options for the skx, but none more comfortable for me than the stock jubilee.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We must be related. The stock jubilee is comfortable and looks great.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk
View attachment 14704571


----------



## mercurynfo (Sep 23, 2019)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## meking (May 7, 2019)

mercurynfo said:


> View attachment 14704609
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas!


Re: the second hand-way more functional than the second hand on the SRPD95 I got a few days ago. The second hand on mine has the lume at the "butt" end of the second hand instead of the point. Means you have to find the second hand lume and then add 30 seconds to get the actual time. I'm no secret agent, so it's not a big deal, but I don't understand why they would do it that way and not the way your second hand looks. Have never modded a watch, but this mod would make sense to me.

Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mercurynfo (Sep 23, 2019)

meking said:


> Re: the second hand-way more functional than the second hand on the SRPD95 I got a few days ago. The second hand on mine has the lume at the "butt" end of the second hand instead of the point. Means you have to find the second hand lume and then add 30 seconds to get the actual time. I'm no secret agent, so it's not a big deal, but I don't understand why they would do it that way and not the way your second hand looks. Have never modded a watch, but this mod would make sense to me.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Odd this difference, concur. It's unfortunate when design considerations aren't adequately given for things such as this leaving future owners to lament if only slightly. I too am particular about watch hands.

Admittedly, I haven't paid much attention to the design of Seiko divers this since purchasing it in mid ninties. Recently, however, I have noticed quite a bit of design evolution with newer models.

...I always used to think my watch was a dime a dozen, maybe a notch more rare?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

Some dress watch wannabes. My SKX MAS DateJust Mod.









Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arclite (Aug 9, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

On the uncle seiko president....comfort of a jubilee, with the solid feel of an oyster.
Love it









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## 8man (Feb 14, 2015)

meking said:


> Re: the second hand-way more functional than the second hand on the SRPD95 I got a few days ago. The second hand on mine has the lume at the "butt" end of the second hand instead of the point. Means you have to find the second hand lume and then add 30 seconds to get the actual time. I'm no secret agent, so it's not a big deal, but I don't understand why they would do it that way and not the way your second hand looks. Have never modded a watch, but this mod would make sense to me.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. Changed mine to the SKX173 version along with a flat sapphire crystal and Uncle Seiko z199


----------



## Bullet2thTony (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## jmeyers14 (Dec 5, 2018)

I'm excited for Daniel Craig's last rendition of 007. Need a better NATO though. Went super cheap and got super cheap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

The big one is not big, the small one is not small ;-)


----------



## d3xmeister (Sep 4, 2018)

8man said:


> Agreed. Changed mine to the SKX173 version along with a flat sapphire crystal and Uncle Seiko z199


How do you compare the Z199 with the oem jubile ? Some quick notes would be helpful. Others can chime in. Thank you


----------



## Censport (Jan 21, 2012)

Beads of Rice bracelet by Uncle Seiko.

Sprint Zagato by Alfa Romeo.


----------



## 8man (Feb 14, 2015)

d3xmeister said:


> How do you compare the Z199 with the oem jubile ? Some quick notes would be helpful. Others can chime in. Thank you


Night and day as far as the quality. Better machining, better finishing and screws (vs pins) for the links. I find the z199 more comfortable as well. The oem definitely has its own charm but the uncle seiko z199 reproduction is on another level imo.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

d3xmeister said:


> How do you compare the Z199 with the oem jubile ? Some quick notes would be helpful. Others can chime in. Thank you


I am on the contrary not very impressed by Z199. It's thin and not as fluid as the oem jubilee. I had one link very stiff. I finally sold it and now stay happily with the oem.
Cheers


----------



## shmilda (Dec 20, 2018)

jmeyers14 said:


> I'm excited for Daniel Craig's last rendition of 007. Need a better NATO though. Went super cheap and got super cheap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What counts as super cheap?


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Who makes the best coin edge bezel for skx? My favorite was the old CrystalTimes that had a bigger coin edge in it than the new version does. I'm looking for this profile but can't seem to find a good source. I sold this watch and am trying to recreate it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## karabiner159 (Sep 14, 2017)

My SKX009 with a batman bezel... Still waiting to get an uncle Seiko on it, but man this watch is something else. Makes a fantastic daily wearer.


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## 04z (Mar 20, 2019)

Modded SKX007 purchased from a fellow WUS member. Still haven't decided if I'm going to keep it or not. Need to give I some more wrist time.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Help! As I sit here enjoying the view of my SKX009 - I vaguely recall reading a story on the internet of an old beat up Seiko SKX. If memory serves...a guy on a plane (although I could be wrong) noticed a fellow passengers watch...an old SKX and he tells him he's had it for decades.

There was a lot more to the story and it was a pleasurable read....I'd like to find it again.

Does anyone else happen to recall such a story?


----------



## 04z (Mar 20, 2019)

maccasvanquish said:


> Help! As I sit here enjoying the view of my SKX009 - I vaguely recall reading a story on the internet of an old beat up Seiko SKX. If memory serves...a guy on a plane (although I could be wrong) noticed a fellow passengers watch...an old SKX and he tells him he's had it for decades.
> 
> There was a lot more to the story and it was a pleasurable read....I'd like to find it again.
> 
> Does anyone else happen to recall such a story?


This one....?
https://www.professionalwatches.com/terry-schappert-former-special-forces-and-his-dive-watch/


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

04z said:


> This one....?
> https://www.professionalwatches.com/terry-schappert-former-special-forces-and-his-dive-watch/


No. That's not the one. But wow! It's very similar! Nice find! Thanks for sharing.

The SKX truly is iconic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

Galaga said:


>


I love batman bezels.


----------



## fjblau (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

Porterjrm said:


> Who makes the best coin edge bezel for skx? My favorite was the old CrystalTimes that had a bigger coin edge in it than the new version does. I'm looking for this profile but can't seem to find a good source. I sold this watch and am trying to recreate it.


Dagaz (pictured below) has a fairly deep coin edge that is much deeper than the CT that I have. It's $10 less too. The "best" looking one to me is the Murphy though. I'm still looking for a decent 12 hour bezel so the bidirectional makes sense.


----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)

Modified my SKX, turning it into the Sports 5. Just look at that craftily misaligned bezel/chapter ring.


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

How do you skx owners deal with the non-hacking movement? It would bother me if I couldn't get the seconds to match. Is it like anything else... you'll get over it? lol


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

HomebrewMTB said:


> Dagaz (pictured below) has a fairly deep coin edge that is much deeper than the CT that I have. It's $10 less too. The "best" looking one to me is the Murphy though. I'm still looking for a decent 12 hour bezel so the bidirectional makes sense.
> 
> [/attach]14743737[/attach]


I had a Murphy at one point that was pressure held (thus, bidirectional).

In general you can just remove the click spring using a tight pressure bezel for acceptable bi-directional movement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

fpark83 said:


> How do you skx owners deal with the non-hacking movement? It would bother me if I couldn't get the seconds to match. Is it like anything else... you'll get over it? lol


In short, yep.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Razvan Radu (Apr 23, 2014)

fpark83 said:


> How do you skx owners deal with the non-hacking movement? It would bother me if I couldn't get the seconds to match. Is it like anything else... you'll get over it? lol


Back hacking. When the movement is not fully wound it works just fine 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

fpark83 said:


> How do you skx owners deal with the non-hacking movement? It would bother me if I couldn't get the seconds to match. Is it like anything else... you'll get over it? lol


As someone who is very particular and obsessive compulsive, I'm always making sure my watches are on the precise second. Having said that, I'd always found some sort of charm in the imperfect/perfectness of the stock SKX... The fact that I couldn't hack the seconds gave me a reason to lighten up and just enjoy the watch.

I'd swapped out the movement for 4R36 due to other issues and ended up being able to hack the seconds now.

However, if you really want to hack the seconds, I'd do exactly as mentioned above; either back hack or just wait until the seconds on the atomic clock reached where the SKX second hand had previous stopped then shake it to get it going at the corresponding moment, then set the time.

TL;DR
The SKX is amazing no matter what movement you have in it


----------



## ChuckSchilling (Dec 2, 2019)

I find back hacking every bit as useful as standard hacking.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Install a 6R15 (NE15) movement. Or have Duarte at NEWW do it


----------



## strinq (Feb 9, 2019)

removing post


----------



## strinq (Feb 9, 2019)

removed pics


----------



## d3xmeister (Sep 4, 2018)

fpark83 said:


> How do you skx owners deal with the non-hacking movement? It would bother me if I couldn't get the seconds to match. Is it like anything else... you'll get over it? lol


Why would I care about hacking on a plain agricultural mechanical movement ? It will never keep perfect accuracy for more than a few hours anyway so why bother ? Back-hacking works pretty well as others have said if you absolutely must sync.

What I do is if I know my watch is +5-10 secs per day fast, I set it so that the seconds hand is behind the correct time with whatever amount and I know it is a bit behind and can take account for that and then as days pass it will catch up and then start being faster.

Honestly almost nobody needs that kind of accuracy but for people that do they should not bother with mechanical watches. I always liked and wore mechanical, but I worked in broadcast radio between 2001-2004 and when I did I wore a quartz casio which I synced every 2 days.


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)

On razorwire


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## 04z (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

Very nice, did you mod it yourself?


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

A Classic, SKX007J


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Decided to change the hands up a bit on the 007. SBDC063 hour/minute hands and an orange GMT seconds hand from Namokis.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

SKX007K1 on a new bracelet from Strapcode.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Ok, last hands change for a bit. OSC hour/minute hands and kept the orange GMT seconds hand from Namokis.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

009 in disguise 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karabiner159 (Sep 14, 2017)

My modded SKX009


----------



## karabiner159 (Sep 14, 2017)

Buchmann69 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


That patina is gorgeous. My SKX009 was developing a slight patina on the hands before I took them off.
Might have to reverse that decision...


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

karabiner159 said:


> Buchmann69 said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/
> ...


His is a mod. So not real patina, but it sure does look good!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

I’ve never been able to master good faux patina on the lume. Any tips?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

ck2k01 said:


> I've never been able to master good faux patina on the lume. Any tips?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He sent me the persons contact one time (its through Instagram), but I cannot find the link. Maybe he can chime in with it.


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

Galaga said:


> View attachment 14780033


That is sharp!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

skyboss_4evr said:


> That is sharp!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy. My first ever Seiko. Modded by my good friend and fellow forum member @JimmyMack75.


----------



## Pedro Pereira (Nov 2, 2012)

Hello 

Since day 01/01/2020 with Seiko skx009 from 1997!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Pedro Pereira said:


> Hello
> 
> Since day 01/01/2020 with Seiko skx009 from 1997!
> 
> ...


Nice. Natural patina, ya? Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d3xmeister (Sep 4, 2018)

Palmettoman said:


> 009 in disguise
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is that dial ?


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

That's an aftermarket SKX023/25 dial. The original only came in black or navy blue. Now they can be found on Ebay in a surprising number of variants including date only and no date configurations.


----------



## TechDiverGeek (Jul 26, 2017)

My SMP modded SKX on today.


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

Pedro Pereira said:


> Hello
> 
> Since day 01/01/2020 with Seiko skx009 from 1997!


You kept her in great condition


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

Palmettoman said:


> 009 in disguise
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where is this dial from?


----------



## middlepath (Jan 7, 2018)

On Uncle Seiko's Z199 bracelet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Pedro Pereira (Nov 2, 2012)

ck2k01 said:


> Nice. Natural patina, ya? Looks great!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks  natural patina and some luck...


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Great strap!! Looks so good on that.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

What’s your favorite jubilee for the 007?


Transmitted from below the earth’s surface.


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> Great strap!! Looks so good on that.


Thanks!

a member here made it for me a while back.


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

d3xmeister said:


> What is that dial ?





fpark83 said:


> Where is this dial from?


Got it from eBay. I felt a little weird about it having Seiko on the dial, but it's the only one I could find that I liked.


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

SKX007K on a Seiko Z22 Flat Vent (4F24ZZ).


----------



## Banksy (Jan 15, 2020)

Is this a 007?

Don't have much info on it

Someone in a Facebook group I'm in is selling this along with a Seiko solar watch

Wants 100 for it

Said it's a year old and from JC Penneys









Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## dmp412 (Jul 7, 2019)

NamNorimai said:


> What's your favorite jubilee for the 007?


I bought a Strapcode jubilee for my SKX009 (my first SKX) because I heard many people didn't like the Seiko bracelet. My SKX007 came with the Seiko jubilee and I actually like it as much as if not more than the Strapcode bracelet. I wear my bracelets tighter on my wrist and my arms aren't that hairy so rattling and hair pulling aren't issues for me. The Seiko bracelet also has more micro adjustments. That being said, I wouldn't recommend the Seiko jubilee if you wear your bracelets loosely or have hairy arms.


----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## jonaco (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Banksy said:


> Is this a 007?
> 
> Don't have much info on it
> 
> ...


Yup, that's an SKX007. Nothing jumps out as being out of the ordinary. Dial, hands, and bezel look to be original. Handset, chapter ring, and bezel alignment don't look horrible.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

jonaco said:


> View attachment 14805977
> View attachment 14805979


Mind sharing where you got the handset from?


----------



## jonaco (Jul 16, 2017)

WeirdGuy said:


> Mind sharing where you got the handset from?


Not at all. Hour and minute hands are the 1521 set from Yobokies. Seconds hand is from sword set in white from Motor City Watch Works I used in an earlier mod. I liked how the lollipop played off the dial indices and also how the rectangle balance on it complimented the 1521 hands. Took a stab at combining the two sets and liked the result.


----------



## jonaco (Jul 16, 2017)

Duplicate post. Apologies.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

jonaco said:


> WeirdGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Mind sharing where you got the handset from?
> ...


Thanks. Looks really good. ??


----------



## Subafan (Sep 21, 2013)

Rinsing in clear water after a sea bath!!


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

Palmettoman said:


> 009 in disguise
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this!! That green is delicious!!


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

With matching soles.


----------



## Jarvar (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Not my photos but deserve to be posted:


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Clas-SKX









Jan Raymund


----------



## chuynh1109 (Apr 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Pereira (Nov 2, 2012)

Hello 

Seiko SKX009 in action!


----------



## Pedro Pereira (Nov 2, 2012)

Hello 

Seiko SKX009 in action!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

^ worthy double post 

On another note, does anyone have a spare Nick Mankey Dual Time Bezel Royale insert that they’re willing to part with? 

I came across it recently and dug it but they’re sold out. I reached out to Nick and he said he’s focused on other stuff at the moment, so I figured I’d throw a Hail Mary out here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

SKX 009 with patina mod

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

As tends to happen with my SKXs, one mod transforms into another over time.

From:










To:










Swapped in:

-Crystaltimes (CT) case with drilled lugs

-OEM bezel with bent OEM click spring tabs for bidirectional click functioning

-Yobokies insert

-Flat CT sapphire crystal with clear AR coating

-007j dial

-Lumed Ceramic Bezel Inserts fully lumed chapter ring

-CT lumed signed crown

Kept the OEM hands, OEM case back, Uncle Seiko oyster bracelet, and Marinemaster ratcheting clasp.



















Will post a torch photo when I get the chance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

And . . . 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joaot (Dec 20, 2017)

My SKX009


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

I don't think this is quite "the" leather strap I'm after, but it looks pretty good regardless.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amirsardari (Oct 8, 2019)

My 007 on custom made leather strap









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

Just arrived from Long Island Watch. 007 with coin edge bezel, ceramic GMT bezel insert, and double dome sapphire crystal. Finished it off with a Toxic NATO Rogue strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

To mod or not to mod ?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Galaga said:


> To mod or not to mod ?
> 
> [/ATTACH]14844837[/ATTACH]


Stock is so good. But so hard to resist...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

Galaga said:


> To mod or not to mod ?
> 
> View attachment 14844837


Just came across these on watchgecko. The aged Pepsi is a good look. Has anyone tried these out?









Transmitted from below the earth's surface.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

NamNorimai said:


> Just came across these on watchgecko. The aged Pepsi is a good look. Has anyone tried these out?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You must be a mind reader. I was looking at that too.

I like the Batman with the blue at the 20min mark like a true Seiko.

Thoughts ?

@Cobia ?


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

I agree! The Batman is what caught my eye. I especially like that it’s not the usual 1/2 black and 1/2 blue. I’m not a fan of the 009(sorry!) or Pepsi’s in general, but that aged one pleases my eyes


Transmitted from below the earth’s surface.


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## Pedro Pereira (Nov 2, 2012)

Galaga said:


> To mod or not to mod ?
> 
> View attachment 14844837


Not to mod! but i'm against all mods anyway


----------



## Pedro Pereira (Nov 2, 2012)

Seiko SKX007 on the rocks!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Probably the last shots before a 171 dial gets subbed in (and I better straighten the chapter ring with the 12).




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrZeke (Apr 18, 2018)

steve12345 said:


> Here is my moded 007 !!


If I may ask, where are the parts from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrZeke (Apr 18, 2018)

gslaskin said:


> Here is one that I sold a while back. Really loved this watch with MKII mods: Dial, hands - custom painted, sapphire, aluminum chapter ring, Nato strap.


Love the dial and hands!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VL123 (Jan 28, 2020)

Never been a fan of the Pepsi colour scheme, I much prefer Coke in terms of colour and the beverage. :-d


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

A little Sunday morning SKX surgery 



















With all of the modding this poor little 7s26 has had to endure, I think its spacer is just about on its last life 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Yep, got it how I want it for now. (Although I kind of miss the dash of orange dial text.)

On a grey Phenomenato cut to an RAF.














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 123robert (Nov 26, 2013)

That's a fantastic looking watch!!!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

123robert said:


> That's a fantastic looking watch!!!


Thanks 

I've modded a bunch of them over the past few years, more or less trying all of the popular mods out (and typically then selling or gifting them).

I've been tweaking this one since the Tudor P01 came out, and it's evolved to its present state that I'm quite happy with for now.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Thinking about adding a jubilee bracelet to my 007. Need it to be sturdy, i wear it to work daily. Suggestions? Uncle Seiko vs Strapcode? 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

WatchGecko $22 Angus style jubilee with straight end links. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

BuyIndioOates said:


> Thinking about adding a jubilee bracelet to my 007. Need it to be sturdy, i wear it to work daily. Suggestions? Uncle Seiko vs Strapcode?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


I've been using strapcode for years and have yet to develop an issue with their Jubilee or Oyster style bracelets. As long as the endlinks are solid I'm happy.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 4fit (Oct 20, 2015)

Dav25 said:


> WatchGecko $22 Angus style jubilee with straight end links.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd be all over that for $22. Must have been one hell of a promotion they were running.

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arclite (Aug 9, 2017)

I like Strapcode bracelets, and I like to use the OEM SEIKO clasp with them as well.

In this example, I used the presidential with an old 1st gen Samurai clasp I had. I like how it came out.

Haven't tried Uncle SEIKO yet; his Z199 looks the biz!











BuyIndioOates said:


> Thinking about adding a jubilee bracelet to my 007. Need it to be sturdy, i wear it to work daily. Suggestions? Uncle Seiko vs Strapcode?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Arclite (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

4fit said:


> I'd be all over that for $22. Must have been one hell of a promotion they were running.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


I actually got a a few for the same price. They have a sale section and often have some cool stuff. They have a black super engineer on there now. I think it went up a dollar or two but its a butterfly clasp. Not a fan of that. I got this one pictured below and a black oyster style for the same price. They use different names and are signed in side the clasp but for the most part I believe its the same China makes for strapcode. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Uncle Seiko oyster with MM clasp:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4fit (Oct 20, 2015)

Uncle Seiko Presidential. By far the most comfortable bracelet I own.









Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

4fit said:


> Uncle Seiko Presidential. By far the most comfortable bracelet I own. [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200213/49528d61576d0896c88cbc7db884d084.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200213/1ece42c87c47e582882dc141c0e196f9.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


Perfect polar mod right there. Nice work 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

$25 eBay straight endlink...








I bought it for an SNZH FFF, but I kinda like it this way.

Transmitted from below the earth's surface.


----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

my two SKX's on the same C&B chevron strap.


----------



## Mtwilliams80 (Jul 4, 2015)

Domed sapphire on SC Super Oyster. Clean and simple beater.


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Split-2nd (Jul 11, 2018)

View attachment 14890783


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

I kinda regret modding mine, I should sell it really as it gets absolutely zero wrist time.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

pojo1806 said:


> I kinda regret modding mine, I should sell it really as it gets absolutely zero wrist time.


I go through phases of preferring mod > stock and vice versa.

Having a stock one and another for modding is probably ideal.

I also go through phases of regularly wearing an SKX and not wearing it much at all.

But since my first ever WIS watch (about 10 years ago or so) was an SKX013, and because I've owned maybe 10 or so SKXs since then, I can safely say that, for me, an SKX always ought to be in the collection.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haytham (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## Haytham (Jan 10, 2020)

SKX007 Turtle Conversion CT


----------



## L110BFV (Oct 26, 2014)

pojo1806 said:


> I kinda regret modding mine, I should sell it really as it gets absolutely zero wrist time.


You could mod it back to std?:think:


----------



## Bobcat Sig (Feb 19, 2020)

I wondered into this megathread as I work my way through WUS. Really good stuff here.

With an SKX009 on order, the ideas here on making my diver mine are plentiful and has me down all sorts of wonderful rabbit holes.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

From my research the SKX has doubled in price over the last year in particular the J version*

*I’m aware of the controversy but J versions will mostly command more $$.


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

L110BFV said:


> You could mod it back to std?:think:


No longer have the original parts that I swapped, unfortunately.


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

L110BFV said:


> You could mod it back to std?:think:


No longer have the original parts that I swapped, unfortunately.


----------



## L110BFV (Oct 26, 2014)

pojo1806 said:


> No longer have the original parts that I swapped, unfortunately.


Easy enough to get hold of them though and you can sell your mod parts to offset a bit of the cost. I know they're never going to be valued as a rarity but completely original ones will always be sought after in the future.


----------



## Haytham (Jan 10, 2020)

Modded SKX013


----------



## Haytham (Jan 10, 2020)

Modded SKX013

View attachment 14902687


View attachment 14902689


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> From my research the SKX has doubled in price over the last year in particular the J version*
> 
> *I'm aware of the controversy but J versions will mostly command more $$.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

On an admiralty grey seatbelt RAF strap:










If I recall correctly, this is an older gen PhenomeNato that I cut into an RAF strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

And testing out the durability . . .










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamiltonite (Jan 28, 2019)

Watchingu2 said:


> The dial is from an skx...does that count?


Is this a modded Seiko 5?


----------



## Hamiltonite (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Hamiltonite (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Watchguy151 (Jan 9, 2020)

I never get tired of seeing the SKXs....modded, stock, etc.


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Pereira (Nov 2, 2012)

Seiko SKX009 from 1997 & SKX011 from 2018


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

SKX013 (barely at this point) on an Uncle Seiko z199 (quirky) today:














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

starman69 said:


> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


I like someone who has their priorities in check.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

I just finished making a "Great Wave" puzzle. I know all about this painting not being the inspiration of the Seiko divers' caseback but I don't care really! It looks like it nevertheless!









View attachment DSC_0247.JPG


View attachment DSC_0253.JPG


View attachment DSC_0259.jpg


View attachment DSC_0260.JPG


View attachment DSC_0262.JPG


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Talktochad (Feb 3, 2020)

Here’s mine with a non original bracelet. I think it’s a Strapcode but I’m not certain. Came with it when I bought it.


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## canyon56 (Jul 20, 2018)

Uncle Seiko GL831 today.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

View attachment DSC_1868-Edit.jpg


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

View attachment DSC_1881-Edit.jpg


----------



## gk483 (Jan 7, 2011)

[HR][/HR]


----------



## gk483 (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## canyon56 (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

On a mesh this time. 









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## jhunter3 (Jun 9, 2012)

Rabirnie said:


>


Hey, fellow South Carolinian, what strap is that? Love it! I'm in Charleston, SC.


----------



## bo911KM (Aug 9, 2012)

love this model


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Perfect day for this guy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

jhunter3 said:


> Hey, fellow South Carolinian, what strap is that? Love it! I'm in Charleston, SC.


Cheapestnatostraps single pass adjustable NATO. Super comfortable and great to look at. Hope you and yours are holding up well in Charleston! I'm in Columbia. Cheers!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## juskiewrx (Mar 23, 2019)

Love my beater...


----------



## juskiewrx (Mar 23, 2019)

Double post---sorry


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

IDK, mine won't do that?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Sassi said:


> View attachment 14977319
> 
> 
> View attachment 14977321
> ...


Great shots! Well done

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

dan_bsht said:


> Great shots! Well done
> 
> Check my IG account @ the_watchier


Thank you! You have lovely photos.


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

Rabirnie said:


> Cheapestnatostraps single pass adjustable NATO. Super comfortable and great to look at. Hope you and yours are holding up well in Charleston! I'm in Columbia. Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking strap, would you recommend it?


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Hippopotamodon said:


> Great looking strap, would you recommend it?


Definitely would recommend as long as your wrist is 6.75" (my wrist size) or bigger. The straps are long and it took a bit of work to adjust the strap to fit my wrist. They are incredibly comfortable and seem decently made for the price you pay. She's running a save the business sale now, so go pick some up!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander_T (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

View attachment 03-28 full.jpg


----------



## Talktochad (Feb 3, 2020)

Added another one to the collection.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

magic shot!



uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 14986479


----------



## Markoni BG (Aug 25, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Talktochad (Feb 3, 2020)

a to the k said:


> magic shot!


Really like that orange NATO on it.


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

😊🍻


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 15005609


Looks great! What brand natos do you use? I also like your orange. And for pics, are you using a camera or phone?


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

biscuit141 said:


> Looks great! What brand natos do you use? I also like your orange. And for pics, are you using a camera or phone?


A lot of different brands, but the majority are Cheapest Nato Straps and Blu Shark. I use a Nikon D5600.


----------



## motanuincaltat (Apr 20, 2017)

My 007 on a Super Jubilee...


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Davidlp (May 11, 2008)

007J









Enviado desde mi SM-G950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)

My Seiko SKX007 on Vario Harris Tweed Strap


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

009...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## sf16 (Nov 7, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

Rabirnie said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lol, is it just me or is the MDV-106 a better looking watch? I own 2 SKXs and an MDV and just love the more spaced clean look of the MDV. Not sure if it's the larger size or the fact it's thinner or what. Nice pair.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

gto05z said:


> View attachment 15024203


Sweet shot!


----------



## GKB007 (Feb 28, 2014)

Here my freshly back skx007 now a skx171 nicknamed "kryptonite" Lume shot


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

gto05z said:


> View attachment 15024203


What strap is that?


----------



## GKB007 (Feb 28, 2014)

Angus jubilee strapcode!


----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)

crafter blue. https://www.crafterblue.com/product...er-strap-for-seiko-skx-series-cb10-dual-color


----------



## Helson_hyped (Dec 25, 2017)

GKB007 said:


> Here my freshly back skx007 now a skx171 nicknamed "kryptonite" Lume shot
> View attachment 15025363


Where did you get the lumed date wheel and chapter ring? Very nice!

SM-N960U


----------



## Helson_hyped (Dec 25, 2017)

Made this beater with an nh35 not too long ago.









SM-N960U


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

Then this is my favorite looking watch. I never wear it because it's too small for me but I LOVE the look of it (and have been chasing a larger feeling but similar looking watch):















Started life as a SKX171.
snzh55 hour and minute
mm300 second
signed crown
AR saphire
coin edge bezel
PO insert.

Then this is my other SKX, it's had about 4 facelifts (55 fathoms, MDV look alike, etc) but is now as orange as it can be so my son can enjoy it (orange is his favorite color):


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

oh, do these count?


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

kinda sorta looking like an MDV-106:


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

On a Cincy Strap Co Nato :-!


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 15027563


What bracelet is that? Looks great!


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

double post..


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

jacobsen1 said:


> What bracelet is that? Looks great!


Thanks! Strapcode 3D Super Oyster.


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Thanks! Strapcode 3D Super Oyster.


is it 22mm the whole way or does it taper?


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

in for the DP...


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

jacobsen1 said:


> is it 22mm the whole way or does it taper?


This one tapers to 20mm. They also make one that tapers to 18mm.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

The thread title doesn't specify if 011's can be shown but here goes anyway:


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

Does anyone have a SKX171 dial for sell? I have all the parts I need for my mod except that one, so frustrating!

Been looking for months, and digging 10s of pages on google searches. Don't feel like paying $500-1000 for a dial from ebay....


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SKX009:


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

Folks..Any pics of skx009 on canvas ?? Looking for ideas to match the color scheme of 009 with the strap.
Thanks.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## TimoJK (Feb 8, 2018)

With blue AR double domed sapphire crystal.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SKX011 - approved by Burt:


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Duplicate post.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

View attachment 04-25 full.jpg


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

^ great shot. What are you using for the cool red and blue stacked lights in the background?


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

jacobsen1 said:


> ^ great shot. What are you using for the cool red and blue stacked lights in the background?


Thank you! I used two USB powered RGB led strips. :-!


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

Nicely done!


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Subafan (Sep 21, 2013)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

yikes. question about something that JUST happened to my SKX. it feels like the same thing that happened to my Monster several years back... let me describe it...

so basically normally with these 7s26 in a diver, you unscrew the crown. and then when you pull the crown out, you will feel the distinct 'clicks' as you change functions. so years ago, i don't know how it happened, my Monster, it lost it's 'clicks'. the watch still works fine, but the 'clicks' are very indistinct, you kind of have to 'feel around' for the 1st position to set the day and date, and then pulling it out all the way will set the time. just one day, it was like that. didn't hit it on anything, didn't do anything to it.

now just a couple moments ago, i picked up on of my SKX's. it's been stopped a few days so i wanted to set it to right now. i unscrewed the crown, and now decided to shake the watch to start it moving. done this a million times. then when i pull the crown out to start setting things, all the sudden it has that muddy, indistinct, no-click crown action. =( it still works and adjusts like the Monster though. what the hell??

so what has gone wrong here? has something broken in the movt, or on the stem or what? is it "lucky" that they still work? my main question is, is it possible to just unscrew the caseback and reset the crown stem or something? like remove it and reinstall it? or will removing it allow it to no longer work? i was legit thinking of dial/case swapping my SKX's tomorrow, but i won't do it if one won't work if i pull the crown out. anyone else run into this odd crown feeling?

although modded, this is my original SKX case, from my first (2010) SKX =\

edit: ah it didn't take long i found a thread about exactly this from 2011. doesn't look like there's a fix short of obviously opening it all up and looking at a little tiny spring that allows the stem to click. could be broken, worn, slipped under or something. but consensus is it isn't specifically negative to the watch. probably one of those things where it's going to be more worth it to kick it to a new NH36 rather than repair the 7s.


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

timetellinnoob said:


> yikes. question about something that JUST happened to my SKX. it feels like the same thing that happened to my Monster several years back... let me describe it...
> 
> so basically normally with these 7s26 in a diver, you unscrew the crown. and then when you pull the crown out, you will feel the distinct 'clicks' as you change functions. so years ago, i don't know how it happened, my Monster, it lost it's 'clicks'. the watch still works fine, but the 'clicks' are very indistinct, you kind of have to 'feel around' for the 1st position to set the day and date, and then pulling it out all the way will set the time. just one day, it was like that. didn't hit it on anything, didn't do anything to it.
> 
> ...


Yeah, good reason to do the NH36 swap. Keep the 7s26 and steal the day wheel and movement spacer. To swap into the new movement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SKX 011:


----------



## cmhwatch (Oct 5, 2014)

Trying to delete, can't figure out how


----------



## cmhwatch (Oct 5, 2014)

Cool shots but I'd lose the HDR effect, not needed.


----------



## cmhwatch (Oct 5, 2014)

Doesn't work with a suit/sport jacket IMHO.


----------



## cmhwatch (Oct 5, 2014)

That's one huge clasp. I wish Strapcode would make these less wide, they take up 1/2 the bracelet.


----------



## cmhwatch (Oct 5, 2014)

Looks like an S&M watch


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## TimoJK (Feb 8, 2018)

Blue AR coming alive!









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## pjsjr (Apr 19, 2020)

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 15075537


What a good looking strap, what brand? Thanks


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

pjsjr said:


> What a good looking strap, what brand? Thanks


RedRock Straps if I'm not mistaken. Check them out on Etsy: www.etsy.com/shop/RedRockStraps

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MeritedCrown (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 15075537


Looks great! What strap is that? Thanks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

OkiFrog said:


> Looks great! What strap is that? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Rabirnie is correct, it's from Dan at RedRockStraps: https://www.etsy.com/shop/RedRockStraps


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

Always come back to the SKX. This normally has an orange and grey Namoki bezel insert but fancied a change.

This will be getting serious mod treatment and with a bit of luck with be a 6159-7000 but without the gold accents.

Sunburst grey MM300 feiko dial, brushed 6159 hands (silver) and a gunmetal matte finish classic SKX style bezel.

The parts have been on order for over a month. Nice little project and something to look forward to while this is all going on around us.


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

FishPizza said:


> Always come back to the SKX. This normally has an orange and grey Namoki bezel insert but fancied a change.
> 
> This will be getting serious mod treatment and with a bit of luck with be a 6159-7000 but without the gold accents.
> 
> ...


Which bezel do you have it it at the moment? Looks like one of the MM bezels.. who makes this one? Thanks


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Jezec (Jul 24, 2014)

There seems to be a lot of different Strapcode offerings for the SKX. Are the the higher-priced bracelets worth the premium compared to the standard $60 Super Oyster? I believe the biggest difference is just a better clasp and additional holes for a more customized fit (3 holes vs. 5 holes). Thoughts on the higher-priced bracelets?


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

AndrwTNT said:


> Which bezel do you have it it at the moment? Looks like one of the MM bezels.. who makes this one? Thanks


It is indeed a MM style bezel. The feel is not as good as stock in my case, but the look and general feel really takes the SKX to the next level in my opinion.



Jezec said:


> There seems to be a lot of different Strapcode offerings for the SKX. Are the the higher-priced bracelets worth the premium compared to the standard $60 Super Oyster? I believe the biggest difference is just a better clasp and additional holes for a more customized fit (3 holes vs. 5 holes). Thoughts on the higher-priced bracelets?


Some of the more expensive clasps are very thick, in some cases very nearly as thick as the watch head. I've got mine on a Steinhart 20mm bracelet and it's by far the best solution I've come across. I've tried strapcode, yobokies, uncle seiko and standard seiko bracelets...


----------



## Jezec (Jul 24, 2014)

FishPizza said:


> Some of the more expensive clasps are very thick, in some cases very nearly as thick as the watch head. I've got mine on a Steinhart 20mm bracelet and it's by far the best solution I've come across. I've tried strapcode, yobokies, uncle seiko and standard seiko bracelets...


Thanks for the heads up, I prefer to avoid a thick clasp since I desk-dive a lot on the keyboard. Just to be more specific, since SKX007/009 is 20mm in lug width, are you saying that the Steinhart 20mm bracelet is the best compromise for like an SKX013 which is 20mm in lug width?


----------



## MissoulaGriz (Apr 5, 2020)

Evening on the ranch.


----------



## MissoulaGriz (Apr 5, 2020)

Double post


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

FishPizza said:


> It is indeed a MM style bezel. The feel is not as good as stock in my case, but the look and general feel really takes the SKX to the next level in my opinion.
> 
> Some of the more expensive clasps are very thick, in some cases very nearly as thick as the watch head. I've got mine on a Steinhart 20mm bracelet and it's by far the best solution I've come across. I've tried strapcode, yobokies, uncle seiko and standard seiko bracelets...


Great info. Can you tell us specifically which Steinhart (part number) you went with?


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

So close to perfection...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## custodes (May 1, 2020)

NATO seem to really suit, I have mine on a canvas Black.


----------



## custodes (May 1, 2020)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

An excuse to show the SKX011 with (almost) matching furry friend.

I'm going to put this on a US BoR as soon as my country starts accepting postal deliveries again.


----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## daniel954 (Jul 16, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## creyldor (Apr 26, 2020)

Ok Here's mine. I should really get a Strapcode strap for it at some point soon.


----------



## creyldor (Apr 26, 2020)

Deleted this, for some reason I got a double post, we don't need two of the same shot, it's a bit like shouting


----------



## custodes (May 1, 2020)

That works nicely.


----------



## Loneman (Jan 22, 2016)

If there's one watch that I think really suits the Bond Nato it's the 007, and not just because the number ties in. 



creyldor said:


> Deleted this, for some reason I got a double post, we don't need two of the same shot, it's a bit like shouting


Proper netiquette, nice. It's becoming rarer & rarer, unfortunately.


----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)

May the 4th and all that


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

From yesterday


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

New mod!


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

FishPizza said:


> New mod!
> View attachment 15097679
> View attachment 15097677
> View attachment 15097683


Which Steinhart bracelet is that?


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

Fauxtina mod









Sent from my mind using telepathy


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

duc said:


> Which Steinhart bracelet is that?


It's the 20mm oyster bracelet with 22mm WatchGecko endlinks. I replied to you on the recent SKX bracelet thread btw.


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

duc said:


> Which Steinhart bracelet is that?


It's the 20mm oyster bracelet with 22mm WatchGecko endlinks. I replied to you on the recent SKX bracelet thread btw :-!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

FishPizza said:


> It's the 20mm oyster bracelet with 22mm WatchGecko endlinks. I replied to you on the recent SKX bracelet thread btw :-!


And I appreciated it immediately. I've already ordered the end links, and currently own a spare Steinhart bracelet. We'll have to see how it works since it is a 22mm, non tapering style.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## StephenLee (May 1, 2020)

I liked SKXs and I like Nato straps.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

View attachment 05-09 full.jpg


----------



## Katakuri17 (May 24, 2019)

Snapped a little while ago. Faded bezel really makes it pop in my opinion!


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 15105939


Love that strap, who makes that? Thanks!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EEWatch (May 4, 2020)




----------



## sf16 (Nov 7, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Enjoying my SKX007 mod today, and just playing around with some filters.



















-Yobokies bezel insert
-Modified (bent for bidirectional) OEM bezel click spring
-SKX 171 dial
-LCBI lumed chapter ring
-Crystaltimes lumed S crown
-Crystaltimes drilled lugs case
-Uncle Seiko oyster bracelet
-MM diver's extension clasp

(OEM bezel, case back, handset, and date wheel)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

View attachment 05-17 full.jpg


----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)

Seiko Skx007 on Vario Cordura strap


----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## southswell (Aug 23, 2019)

Skx009j on bond strap


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

SKX009









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## EEWatch (May 4, 2020)

Coin edge bezel and lumed ceramic insert on waffle rubber


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Skx 007j on bond nato....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

EEWatch said:


> Coin edge bezel and lumed ceramic insert on waffle rubber


Love that strap.
Where from please?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Phoenixboy said:


> Love that strap.
> Where from please?


I'm assuming it's an Uncle Seiko Waffle Strap.

I was going to ask EEWatch how he liked it? Is it the V2?


----------



## rgarza8 (Dec 21, 2013)

Pool side.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VL123 (Jan 28, 2020)

A little change with a ceramic bezel insert makes such a big difference. I don't wear this guy enough.









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomasAn (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

VL123 said:


> A little change with a ceramic bezel insert makes such a big difference. I don't wear this guy enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the DLW insert?


----------



## VL123 (Jan 28, 2020)

AndrwTNT said:


> Is that the DLW insert?


No, the DLW insert is what I use to have and was disappointed with it. Got this from longislandwatch, and I'm much much happier with this one. Font is way closer to the stock one and lume paint is much whiter in light and not as green/yellowish as the DLW one.

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

✓









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander_T (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## rgarza8 (Dec 21, 2013)

So I decided I wanted a camo strap. I had a green one laying around. Some sharpies and presto. Camo strap done.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

VL123 said:


> No, the DLW insert is what I use to have and was disappointed with it. Got this from longislandwatch, and I'm much much happier with this one. Font is way closer to the stock one and lume paint is much whiter in light and not as green/yellowish as the DLW one.
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


Funny, I bought the same insert from longislandwatch a month ago, it had squarish font, and un even spacing on the numbers. Emailed Marc to see if he can pick out one with even spacing, he basically told me they all come from the same mold, either take it or return it.


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

It likely comes down to machine tolerances. I have two LIW SKX bezels. One is crisp. The other has all kinds of back play and slop. Oh well. Such is the life of a WIS. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## UDIVER (Sep 13, 2010)

Simple mods for my work beater, ghost bezel insert and strapcode bracelet.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

UDIVER said:


> Simple mods for my work beater, ghost bezel insert and strapcode bracelet.
> 
> [/IMG]https://imagizer.imageshack.com/img922/8924/69ulsY.jpg[/IMG]


Clean idea: love a good ghost insert

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VL123 (Jan 28, 2020)

shane.shepherd said:


> Funny, I bought the same insert from longislandwatch a month ago, it had squarish font, and un even spacing on the numbers. Emailed Marc to see if he can pick out one with even spacing, he basically told me they all come from the same mold, either take it or return it.


Oh man that sucks. And that's not great customer service.

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

VL123 said:


> Oh man that sucks. And that's not great customer service.
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


Same thing happened again a week later. I told Marc that I wanted to buy an SKX007J from his store and asked him to please pick one out with good alignment. He told me to leave an order comment and he will try his best, and there is no such thing as the perfect aligned SKX, and that if I buy it I would most likely return it.


----------



## VL123 (Jan 28, 2020)

shane.shepherd said:


> Same thing happened again a week later. I told Marc that I wanted to buy an SKX007J from his store and asked him to please pick one out with good alignment. He told me to leave an order comment and he will try his best, and there is no such thing as the perfect aligned SKX, and that if I buy it I would most likely return it.


The SKX having alignment issues is a known issue as you know and as much as that sucks, I wouldn't hold Marc up on that too much. I got a SNZF17 on ebay with the worst chapter ring alignment issue I've ever seen, but I gave them the positive feedback regardless.

But I got a issue with the wonky bezel inserts. Those should of been inspected and rejected, not to have the buck passed down to you with a 'take it or leave it' kinda stance. I don't know how obvious the wonky spacing is, but if it's obvious at a glance, then that's not good. I hope you returned it, if it was that bad.

The other guy mentioned the iffy bezels and that sucks, but I don't expect every bezel to be checked, but inserts you can look at as you package them.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

fastenerhouse said:


> ✓
> 
> 
> 
> ...


009 dial, 007 bezel? Was thinking to do this with my two.


----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Just a lazy day









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## custodes (May 1, 2020)




----------



## jprangley (Apr 8, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jprangley (Apr 8, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jprangley (Apr 8, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southswell (Aug 23, 2019)

007J


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

I own 5 different strapcode bracelets and I feel the best ones are the thicker ones which balances the heavy and thick watch case.

The oyster and super jubilee are both 3.4mm, and the endmill is 4.0mm. The angus jubilee, super engineer, hexad are all 4.6mm.

I find the oyster and super jubilee to be too thin and whenever I wear them, it's out of balance and top heavy. Angus jubilee feels great, maybe a tad thinner would be ideal, super engineer and hexad are too angular, don't really match the case very well, especially the super engineer with non-taper, too heavy.

The endmill seems to have the perfect thickness, matches the case perfectly, and is 3rd most comfortable behind super and angus jubilee.


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

Also, I emailed Marc about the insert if he got a new batch with original font, he just said he has been always selling the same, item #C03 (insert SKU). I read about his good customer service, but based on my own experience, he is rude and arrogant.

Here is the insert I got a month ago, you can clearly see the spacings are off and the fonts are not the original, and squarish.









and here is the insert that was posted few pages back, original font, good spacing. They are clearly NOT the same.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

shane.shepherd said:


> Here is the insert I got a month ago, you can clearly see the spacings are off and the fonts are not the original, and squarish.
> 
> View attachment 15148077


Can you indicate where the spacing is off? I'm not seeing it.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

View attachment 05-23 full.jpg


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> Can you indicate where the spacing is off? I'm not seeing it.


the 10 and the 20 are spaced more outward.

I also received a faulty Islander ceramic insert, where the 10 has "kerning", and the 30 doesn't line up. He basically says they are all the same, come from the same mold, deal with it or don't buy, same with SKX alignments.

This is the complete opposite of where I heard about him on the forums and other sources, that he picks up things with good alignment, goes extra mile to make his customers happy. Here he doesn't seem to give a ***, and keep in mind, I already spent $500 buying from his store.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

shane.shepherd said:


> the 10 and the 20 are spaced more outward.
> 
> I also received a faulty Islander ceramic insert, where the 10 has "kerning", and the 30 doesn't line up. He basically says they are all the same, come from the same mold, deal with it or don't buy.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I'm with Marc on this one, I can't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

How can you not see the issues, it's clear as day. The 30 and 10 are slightly misaligned. Spacing or "kerning" on the 10 is inconsistent. The fonts are not original, even though on his website, the font is original.

It's very different from the image on his site, where there is consistent spacing & alignement with original font.









Also you can clearly see the insert lume on the islander is much fainter than the one I bought separately, much shallower etchings, and weaker lume.

The point is he says his inserts are all the same, but they are clearly not (diff fonts, spacing). There are diff batches, and he doesn't seem to give a *** to inform his customers (maybe just me, who knows).


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

shane.shepherd said:


> How can you not see the issues, it's clear as day.


Nope, not seeing it.


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

Ok lol, I don't know what's your association with him, maybe you are him, but denying obvious issues doesn't seem normal. I am just gonna leave it here.


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

shane.shepherd said:


> How can you not see the issues, it's clear as day. The 30 and 10 are slightly misaligned. Spacing or "kerning" on the 10 is inconsistent. The fonts are not original, even though on his website, the font is original.
> 
> It's very different from the image on his site, where there is consistent spacing & alignement with original font.
> 
> ...


I'm not seeing it either but maybe I would if I had it in hand..

I bought an SKX bezel from him that had some type of machining issue. It would not seat and two other bezels would (1 was original).

I offered to send it to him so that he could verify it. He said don't worry about it, just pitch it. He sent me another one that worked great. So, I appreciate his customer service and will use him again.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

konners said:


> 009 dial, 007 bezel? Was thinking to do this with my two.


You are correct. 

Can we call it a 008? 

Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## nek (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

My very first watch I bought to kick start my horology sickness. Bought this cos EVERYONE has an SKX in their collection.
It NEVER gets worn. EVER. It is purely in the collection cos that's what MUST be in the collection 

Gav


----------



## london_v (Apr 13, 2020)

My 007 with smooth bezel.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

hasto092 said:


> My very first watch I bought to kick start my horology sickness. Bought this cos EVERYONE has an SKX in their collection.
> It NEVER gets worn. EVER. It is purely in the collection cos that's what MUST be in the collection
> 
> Gav


I wish my wife was this dirty...


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> I wish my wife was this dirty...


LOL, as soon as I posted and saw the pic I knew I'd get ripped on. 

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Penduyboy (Oct 21, 2019)

Seiko SKX009 on Canvas


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Latest iteration of my SKX009 - steel insert, original bezel and Strapcode Oyster









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmsolt (Apr 30, 2020)

This thread has me remembering that poor SKX at the end of my box. Maybe it'll see some wrist time soon.


----------



## ghanycz (May 5, 2020)

Daily tools of the trade 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jezec (Jul 24, 2014)

Anybody here uses the Bonetto custom rubber deployant? It looks like it doesn't fit fat spring bars. Is there version specifically for fat spring bars?

https://holbensfinewatchbands.com/products/bonetto-cinturini-model-300l-rubber-black


----------



## ghanycz (May 5, 2020)

Jezec said:


> Anybody here uses the Bonetto custom rubber deployant? It looks like it doesn't fit fat spring bars. Is there version specifically for fat spring bars?
> 
> https://holbensfinewatchbands.com/products/bonetto-cinturini-model-300l-rubber-black


It doesn't, although some people force them in. Look into the "skinny fat" Seiko bars, I've seen them mentioned on here a few times and I'm sure someone will be able to tell you where to track them down.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

my beater, keeping the stock look, with some subtle mods, can you spot them?


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

shane.shepherd said:


> my beater, keeping the stock look, with some subtle mods, can you spot them?
> 
> View attachment 15169251


Those hands are terrific! I didn't know it until just now, but I've been looking for hands like that. Where do they come from?


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

From where the SKX case was derived... The quartz diver 7548.

Here are 3 7548 varieties on their original Seiko Z199.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Jezec said:


> Anybody here uses the Bonetto custom rubber deployant? It looks like it doesn't fit fat spring bars. Is there version specifically for fat spring bars?
> 
> https://holbensfinewatchbands.com/products/bonetto-cinturini-model-300l-rubber-black


The tips on the included spring bars are too small, you'll need 22 x 1.78 x 1.1, Outletgoods.com in the US carries them. The strap is a good one, the clasp is kind of tinny but on the plus side small and streamlined imo.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

View attachment DSC_3808-Edit.jpg


----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 15169795


Looks great. Who is the strapmaker?

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

ksrao_74 said:


> Looks great. Who is the strapmaker?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Red Rock Straps: https://etsy.me/2niJQU0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

duc said:


> Those hands are terrific! I didn't know it until just now, but I've been looking for hands like that. Where do they come from?


longislandwatch.com

the lume matches exactly.


----------



## Jezec (Jul 24, 2014)

impalass said:


> The tips on the included spring bars are too small, you'll need 22 x 1.78 x 1.1, Outletgoods.com in the US carries them. The strap is a good one, the clasp is kind of tinny but on the plus side small and streamlined imo.


Thanks, but i think the biggest circumference that will fit into the rubber is 1.5mm as indicated on the site. I don't think 1.8mm (1.78mm) will fit into the rubber.


----------



## Jezec (Jul 24, 2014)

Rabirnie said:


> Red Rock Straps: https://etsy.me/2niJQU0
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you elaborate on the quality of the strap? I haven't seen $100 canvas straps before, but would consider purchasing one. I'm pretty happy with Barton's canvas strap, but I presume the quality of these are much higher? Is the weave much more fine and tighter? The straps appear to be 4mm so it'going to be much thicker than Barton's version. How's the break-in period?


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Jezec said:


> Can you elaborate on the quality of the strap? I haven't seen $100 canvas straps before, but would consider purchasing one. I'm pretty happy with Barton's canvas strap, but I presume the quality of these are much higher? Is the weave much more fine and tighter? The straps appear to be 4mm so it'going to be much thicker than Barton's version. How's the break-in period?


I don't actually own one, so can't elaborate on the quality, but I've read they are spectacular and worth the money.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

shane.shepherd said:


> longislandwatch.com
> 
> the lume matches exactly.


Hands are great! Love the bracelet too. Is it Endmill from Strapcode?

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Hands are great! Love the bracelet too. Is it Endmill from Strapcode?
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


Yes, but I don't like the end links. Strapcode end-links are unpredictable and unrefined, sometimes they fit, sometimes they don't, and the fit aint that great. In this case, the endmill link potrudes out, it's the same as the oyster end link, it's not a good pair with the shorter endmill links.

I much prefer the angus jubilee on the skx. The thickness and the design just matches and balances the watch really well, while the regular jubilee bracelets, I find it a bit thin, doesn't balance the watch very well.

Just FYI, watchgecko sells the same bracelet, but with much better end link fit, perfectly flush, no protrusion at the end link tail, no recession around the lug curve, no sharp edges at the back, always fit, bracelet smoothly pivots. If you already have the angus jubilee, I highly recommend purchasing a pair of jubilee (diver's warrington they called it) end-links from watchgecko.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

shane.shepherd said:


> Yes, but I don't like the end links. Strapcode end-links are unpredictable and unrefined, sometimes they fit, sometimes they don't, and the fit aint that great. In this case, the endmill link potrudes out, it's the same as the oyster end link, it's not a good pair with the shorter endmill links.
> 
> I much prefer the angus jubilee on the skx. The thickness and the design just matches and balances the watch really well, while the regular jubilee bracelets, I find it a bit thin, doesn't balance the watch very well.
> 
> ...


Thanks for detailed information!

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## razz339 (Mar 15, 2018)

great jubilee bracelet^


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

quick bezel change, this insert is from WatchGecko, the colors are much more subdued and deep, almost black in certain lightning. The lume pip is BGW9 blue.


----------



## razz339 (Mar 15, 2018)

that bezel is subtle and I like it. I need to get around to modding my skx.


----------



## moarlo (May 28, 2017)

Received my Uncle Seiko oyster today. Like the style but there is room for improvement. I’ll probably just pick up an OEM jubilee and call it a day


----------



## Papillon (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi,

I have SKX007 and Strap Code 3D jubilee and OEM jubilee, and i was thinking about picking up the oyster, either strap code or uncle seiko (I think OEM looks actually better and is very comfortable). Could you tell us more, what's bad about uncle seiko's? I've read people saying only good things about their Z199 bracelet.

-Papi



moarlo said:


> Received my Uncle Seiko oyster today. Like the style but there is room for improvement. I'll probably just pick up an OEM jubilee and call it a day


----------



## Papillon (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi,

I have SKX007 and Strap Code 3D jubilee and OEM jubilee, and i was thinking about picking up the oyster, either strap code or uncle seiko (I think OEM looks actually better and is very comfortable). Could you tell us more, what's bad about uncle seiko's? I've read people saying only good things about their Z199 bracelet.

-Papi



moarlo said:


> Received my Uncle Seiko oyster today. Like the style but there is room for improvement. I'll probably just pick up an OEM jubilee and call it a day


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

Uncle Seiko bracelets have female end links, which means they bracelet drapes over the watch when it's titled at 90 degrees, making the watch wears true lug to lug. But aesthetically, the end links leave a noticeable gap connecting with the next link, which some might not like. Uncle Seiko bracelet also have better fit end links in general, but are mostly hollow with the exception of presidential.

Strapcode bracelets mostly have male end links, which protrude into the next link. This extends the watch's lug to lug, but more aesthetically pleasing to the eye since there is no noticeable gap. Strapcode end links are also a bit unpredictable, sometimes they fit, sometimes they don't, but they are all solid.


----------



## moarlo (May 28, 2017)

Papillon said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have SKX007 and Strap Code 3D jubilee and OEM jubilee, and i was thinking about picking up the oyster, either strap code or uncle seiko (I think OEM looks actually better and is very comfortable). Could you tell us more, what's bad about uncle seiko's? I've read people saying only good things about their Z199 bracelet.
> 
> -Papi


I feel like this empty space could have been reduced by either a smaller endlink (so it's more of a stepped appearance like the Rolex SEL) or changing the shape and adding some bulk to that last link on the bracelet where it sits between the endlink.


----------



## Papillon (Jun 24, 2015)

gto05z said:


> View attachment 15149889


Hello,

This looks awesome, a "king skx" . Where is the second hand from, if I may ask?

Papi


----------



## watcholic (Jun 27, 2009)

shane.shepherd said:


> quick bezel change, this insert is from WatchGecko, the colors are much more subdued and deep, almost black in certain lightning. The lume pip is BGW9 blue.
> 
> View attachment 15174431
> 
> ...


Tastefully modded on both!

Where did you source the black insert if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Papillon said:


> Hello,
> 
> This looks awesome, a "king skx" . Where is the second hand from, if I may ask?
> 
> Papi


dlwwatches

Had one once. Used it on my first ever mod (as evident by the fact that I bent it-not that I've gotten much better at avoiding installation marks on hands in the years since )










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EEWatch (May 4, 2020)

Phoenixboy said:


> Love that strap.
> Where from please?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah my man, uncle Seiko fitted waffle!


----------



## watcholic (Jun 27, 2009)




----------



## ghanycz (May 5, 2020)

Namoki bezel insert on the SKX007 really cleaned it up nicely









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Top is 011J


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

watcholic said:


> Tastefully modded on both!
> 
> Where did you source the black insert if you don't mind me asking?


it's the same watch, the black insert is OEM.


----------



## SuperTrooper169 (May 14, 2020)




----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

Anyone know where to source an OEM SKX009 insert? Missing lume pip is bothering me. Don't feel like paying $110 on watchplaza and wait 6 weeks.


----------



## watcholic (Jun 27, 2009)

shane.shepherd said:


> Anyone know where to source an OEM SKX009 insert? Missing lume pip is bothering me. Don't feel like paying $110 on watchplaza and wait 6 weeks.
> 
> View attachment 15185883


eBay or WTB

https://www.ebay.com/itm/223603657293


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

watcholic said:


> eBay or WTB
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/223603657293


Yes! how come I didn't see this listing before!

THANKS


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Wrong post


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Half Dozen (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## ghanycz (May 5, 2020)

Ready for the elements 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Hey team, a couple of weeks ago Fishpizza posted some details of his fitting of a Steinhart bracelet to an SKX. If you are dissatisfied with the (IMO) large size of the Uncle Seiko and Strapcode bracelets, this is an option.

You need a Steinhart (20mm) bracelet, which when coupled with 22mm end links from WatchGekko will work with an SKX. It's not easy but if you're patient with basic skills, a drill and vise, it's fairly straight forward. You have to drill out the holes in the WatchGekko supplied center link in order to get the Steinhart bracelet screw/pin through the hole (I used a 1/16" bit, which seems perfect). I've been toying with that this morning and have it all assembled. It brings new life to my old SKX.

Thanks Pizzafish!


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

duc said:


> Hey team, a couple of weeks ago Fishpizza posted some details of his fitting of a Steinhart bracelet to an SKX. If you are dissatisfied with the (IMO) large size of the Uncle Seiko and Strapcode bracelets, this is an option.
> 
> You need a Steinhart (20mm) bracelet, which when coupled with 22mm end links from WatchGekko will work with an SKX. It's not easy but if you're patient with basic skills, a drill and vise, it's fairly straight forward. You have to drill out the holes in the WatchGekko supplied center link in order to get the Steinhart bracelet screw/pin through the hole (I used a 1/16" bit, which seems perfect). I've been toying with that this morning and have it all assembled. It brings new life to my old SKX.
> 
> ...


Well done

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## ghanycz (May 5, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

View attachment E62CEBB8-CF37-4287-9712-63779E68B936.jpg


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghanycz (May 5, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

009









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ACL-Watch (May 23, 2018)

This was my 009 "pepsi". I decided to go with a beautiful polished ceramic "batman" bezel insert and then I upgraded the bracelet to a Strapcode polished Super Oyster. Feels like a new watch!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## msd3011 (May 24, 2020)

Skx007 skx171

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Friday


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickyriz (Mar 13, 2015)

007 + strapcode!


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

Just got another 009 back in the collection.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Galaga said:


>


Forgot to say but if there is one watch that will stop me from buying the new MAS reinterpretations it is this one. The case is perfect.


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

>>









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Another new strap day.


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

Arctic-KX


----------



## moarlo (May 28, 2017)

It’s a tank


----------



## ghanycz (May 5, 2020)

Summer vibes









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GPWatches (Jun 20, 2020)

delete post


----------



## GPWatches (Jun 20, 2020)

FishPizza said:


> Arctic-KX
> 
> View attachment 15235497
> 
> ...


I am usually not impressed by mods but this one is nice.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

MOV'T SINGAPORE-stamped SKX175


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

FishPizza said:


> Arctic-KX
> 
> [/attach]15235497[/attach]
> 
> ...


Very well done and unique. Great work!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studdude88 (Nov 3, 2018)

FishPizza said:


> Arctic-KX
> 
> View attachment 15235497
> 
> ...


This one is a stunner ! Awesome mod 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## hansomegq67 (Jul 12, 2009)

Here is my pair of SKXs 007 and 009
Lightly modded by me (my firsts)


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

hansomegq67 said:


> Here is my pair of SKXs 007 and 009
> Lightly modded by me (my firsts)


The bracelet on the 009 looks great, is it the stock OEM? Thanks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

OkiFrog said:


> The bracelet on the 009 looks great, is it the stock OEM? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Purely a guess but it appears to be an Uncle Seiko beads of rice bracelet.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hansomegq67 (Jul 12, 2009)

EPK said:


> Purely a guess but it appears to be an Uncle Seiko beads of rice bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


You are correct. The 009 is mounted on an Uncle Seiko Beads of Rice. The 007 is on an Uncle Seiko Presidents


----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)

Papillon said:


> Hello,
> 
> This looks awesome, a "king skx" . Where is the second hand from, if I may ask?
> 
> Papi


https://www.dlwwatches.com/collections/hands/products/hands-trident


----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## jringo8769 (Jan 24, 2015)

shane.shepherd said:


> Yes, but I don't like the end links. Strapcode end-links are unpredictable and unrefined, sometimes they fit, sometimes they don't, and the fit aint that great. In this case, the endmill link potrudes out, it's the same as the oyster end link, it's not a good pair with the shorter endmill links.
> 
> I much prefer the angus jubilee on the skx. The thickness and the design just matches and balances the watch really well, while the regular jubilee bracelets, I find it a bit thin, doesn't balance the watch very well.
> 
> ...


Great info truly appreciate it 
God Bless,John 
These are the perfect strap for a SKX

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jringo8769 (Jan 24, 2015)

Rabirnie said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a great looking band 
I would love to find one as a 2pc band like that 
Can u tell us more about it?
Thanks in advance 
Stay safe out there 
God Bless,John

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

jringo8769 said:


> That is a great looking band
> I would love to find one as a 2pc band like that
> Can u tell us more about it?
> Thanks in advance
> ...


Sure thing, it's a graphic NATO from CheapestNATOStraps. I wish it was single pass, but I have been thinking of converting it. Sadly, they don't offer in a 2pc.









Standard straps


Welcome to the world's largest collection of nylon straps! We have been producing and selling nylon straps since 2012. How can we be so much cheaper than other sellers? Because we have our own production. That is also why we have sizes and colors you wont find anywhere else.




www.cheapestnatostraps.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghanycz (May 5, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jringo8769 (Jan 24, 2015)

Rabirnie said:


> Sure thing, it's a graphic NATO from CheapestNATOStraps. I wish it was single pass, but I have been thinking of converting it. Sadly, they don't offer in a 2pc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well thank you so much 
It is easy to make a one piece into a 2pc as long as there is enough length 
You have to love a sewing machine and some time 
Truly appreciate all the help 
I also love a single pass band too 
They are my favorite of all the NATO Zulu styles after the 2pc 
Stay safe out there 
Happy 4th of July weekend too 
God Bless,John

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## corry29 (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## utzelu (Aug 17, 2015)

gto05z said:


> View attachment 15249191


The rubber band fits nicely. What brand is it?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## custodes (May 1, 2020)




----------



## jonny deacon (Jan 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Seiko Jubilee strap is very confortable. I love it !


----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)

utzelu said:


> The rubber band fits nicely. What brand is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Crafter Blue


----------



## b3nji23 (Jun 16, 2009)

007J with original president bracelet 3308-ZI (default bracelet for Seiko bullet skxa35).
Had this combo since 2009 and can't believe it's more than 10yrs. This bracelet is still the most comfortable and looks best with 007 giving the classic vibe imho.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

011 in a two-piece seat belt.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

007 on the wrist!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Half Dozen (Jul 20, 2018)

Trying out some SBDC039 hour/minute hands. Thoughts?
First impression is that they seem a little small. Its not noticeable in this pic, but I do enjoy how the beveling plays with the light, makes them very easy to see.


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Where the SKX got its case design: an 80s era 7548-700C, paired with OEM Z199


----------



## corry29 (Mar 29, 2020)

In the end, I eventually went back to stock.

J on K Jubilee


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

SKX007/ -009, I am your grandfather: SQ Diver 7548-7009 on Z199, roaring back from the 1980s.


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

Finally added one of these to the watch box. On a cheapo folded link Debeer jubilee that I wear on my SARB035 (it came with 18mm 20mm and 22mm endlinks). Its probably even more jangly than the stock bracelet but I kind of love it.

Untitled by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## iknowpeanuts (Feb 13, 2020)

ean10775 said:


> Finally added one of these to the watch box. On a cheapo folded link Debeer jubilee that I wear on my SARB035 (it came with 18mm 20mm and 22mm endlinks). Its probably even more jangly than the stock bracelet but I kind of love it.
> 
> Untitled by Eric, on Flickr


Shots like these are why i reverted my skx to its stock appearance. Its an iconic design.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Reverted back to the original bezel insert. Still on the crown and buckle chevron, which has now become my favourite fabric strap. Pics of watch and view behind. It's a beautiful morning.


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

What color chevron is that? I've got the midnight/harvest stripe but don't feel it looks right. It looks better on gilt watches like a Black Bay or Turtle or watches with old radium lume.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

ean10775 said:


> What color chevron is that? I've got the midnight/harvest stripe but don't feel it looks right. It looks better on gilt watches like a Black Bay or Turtle or watches with old radium lume.


Hi, It's the stone version.








Chevron™ - Stone | Crown & Buckle


Crown & Buckle's exclusive Chevron™ straps are a game changer. There is nothing on the retail market quite like them. Chevron straps are adjustable length, single-layer (one layer under watch), and single-pass (no excess length to fold back) nylon s




www.crownandbuckle.com


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

Near its natural habitat.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

At work today


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

Salted, after using it as it should be used.


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

A bit dark and stormy today so I grabbed a quick lume shot:

Untitled by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

ean10775 said:


> A bit dark and stormy today so I grabbed a quick lume shot:
> 
> Untitled by Eric, on Flickr


Killer photo. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidnightBeggar (Feb 11, 2018)

Father and son 007/013


----------



## TheGent (Aug 26, 2013)

MidnightBeggar said:


> View attachment 15362066
> 
> Father and son 007/013


That is a superb photo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

So a few years ago I bought an skx007, wasn't impressed at all, and felt like it was too small for me. Flipped almost immediately for a turtle, and have spent most of the last 3 yrs with a turtle of some variety on my wrist.

Recently bought a CWC diver which has made me appreciate slightly smaller watches, and the turtle just seems too big for me now. So decided to try an SKX again - and I love it!

The size and case design is perfect, don't even know what I was thinking. Have also managed to get the 7s26 to behave itself within 3-5 secs per day. This one is going nowhere










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## corry29 (Mar 29, 2020)

After having it modded for a few weeks; in the very end, I appreciate it's stock form more


----------



## ER05 (Feb 23, 2011)

Slightly modded 007









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Sunday: Seiko mod kind of day.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## I29alpha (Dec 9, 2016)

SKX on a demo jump over Albany this past summer.


----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## johnniechang (Mar 8, 2020)

Made with parts from recycle bin, now is the beater of mine.


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

Today on a polished shark mesh:

Untitled by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## phrankxero (Sep 26, 2018)

EPK said:


> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

phrankxero said:


> nice!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. It's seeing plenty of sun, sand and saltwater. I take care of it but I don't baby it or any of my other watches.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)




----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

Just picked this mod up and loving all the details.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

The one that I said I was not going to do anything else to.........................








Is now................


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Rob Cox said:


> The one that I said I was not going to do anything else to.........................
> View attachment 15386024
> 
> Is now................
> View attachment 15386021


A WIS always eventually gets bored with whatever configuration an SKX is in-and then on to the next mod 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moarlo (May 28, 2017)

Got a strapcode for my 007 today


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## aphtk (Jun 24, 2019)

I know the post is about 007/009, but I couldn't resist a 7002 mod with the same movement (nh36) and all the usual suspects (domed saphire, custom hands, dial, crown and bezel!
I pryed the date wheel free from the plastic gear, and restuck it, and also made a custom date ring to adjust for a true 4 o'clock crown!


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Keep coming back to the 007


----------



## phrankxero (Sep 26, 2018)

Jasper110 said:


> Keep coming back to the 007
> 
> View attachment 15388350


looks good on your wrist...it's a classic for a reason 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

I've changed the bezel again to one from DLW. Really like the tool-vibe from this one.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## moarlo (May 28, 2017)

Strapcode endmill (with the female endlinks) showed up today. I think I might finally be done buying bracelets for this thing


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

moarlo said:


> Strapcode endmill (with the female endlinks) showed up today. I think I might finally be done buying bracelets for this thing
> View attachment 15399969


Cool-I didn't know Strapcode created female end links. I had the male end links version a ways back, then hopped over to an Uncle Seiko for the female end links.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Best combo of SKX and strap I've found:


----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

SKX007 on Strapcode Super Angus Jubilee.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)

My first mod.


----------



## LCheapo (Jul 14, 2010)

My SKX011 with NH36 and now hopefully working day indicator. I had to replace and tighten the C clip so the day wheel click would reliably engage.
I really like the knurled crown!


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

SKX007 Uncle Seiko GL831


----------



## Ac10bad (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## Watchaday (Jul 20, 2020)

Un-modded SKX on it's Seiko OEM bracelet, which was purchased separately.


----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my Huawei P30 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Sent from my Huawei P30 PRO using Tapatalk


This looks strange. Is it modded?


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Hippopotamodon said:


> This looks strange. Is it modded?


Yep. Modded SKX007. Case with drilled lugs, Coke bezel insert, white hands, Kanji day wheel, NH15 movt, sapphire crystal with blue AR coating.

Sent from my Huawei P30 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

On a clearance rubber strap from I forget where. Quite comfy, though.


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zombie_Assassin (Jan 1, 2015)

My 'One Second Closer - Final Fantasy' mod. I hope this sits ok in here (and yes I know I broke the bezel insert and need to replace it - just keep in mind that this is my first full mod from scratch) )






























Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

Zombie_Assassin said:


> My 'One Second Closer - Final Fantasy' mod. I hope this sits ok in here (and yes I know I broke the bezel insert and need to replace it - just keep in mind that this is my first full mod from scratch) )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What bezel is that? I've been looking for a Shogun style bezel and that looks like it might fit the bill.

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## johnwalk (Dec 25, 2008)

My modded SKX007


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

95% the same as the SKX007

SKX399 on MiLTAT Oyster










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

95% the same as the SKX009

The "rare as a hen's teeth" SKX401 










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sbena (Oct 28, 2008)

This has been my quarantine watch. I added the grey/ghost bezel insert and tropic strap to add a little comfort and a compelling variation.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Evening change.

It's never too early for whisky o'clock










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## drockadam (Sep 23, 2011)

Has anyone with a 009 put a genuine 007 insert on their watch? 

I have just ordered a genuine 007 insert for my 009. The 009 has been my daily for 5+ years, and I have always thought about switching it to the all black bezel. I have read before that the 009 dial is a grey blue instead of the 007 matte grey dial. Post some pics if you have done it!


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

On a $6 Aliexpress curved end strap..a change from my usual black Isofrane...not bad I must say...


----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)

Mine on a single pass Cordura


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Vario said:


> Mine on a single pass Cordura
> View attachment 15435738


nice - where did you get the strap?
Edit: Sorry my bad should of just clicked the link 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Friday pic, but it counts...









Sent from my Huawei P30 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGent (Aug 26, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

95% the same as the SKX007

The now-rare MOV'T SINGAPORE variant of the US-market SKX173.










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

MrThompsonr said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That looks great! Did you do the mod?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

OkiFrog said:


> That looks great! Did you do the mod?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 4fit (Oct 20, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## corry29 (Mar 29, 2020)

daily work-horse


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

My vacation/travel watch.


----------



## SeikosandSwiss (Jul 4, 2014)

Just cleaned up these 2, both J variants:


----------



## Ac10bad (Jun 8, 2019)

mini turtle/skx mod with no crown guards and fitted rubber strap, which is amazing I must say


----------



## SeikosandSwiss (Jul 4, 2014)

Today I wore my SKX009 powered by a 6R15. NOS case dial and hands, "S" crown and stem assembly from SARB059, on a Strapcode Jubillee:


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

This SKX009 had a hard life before it came to be mine.


----------



## SeikosandSwiss (Jul 4, 2014)

4fit said:


> Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


This one is amazing ! What a look !

Which bracelet is that ?


----------



## 4fit (Oct 20, 2015)

SeikosandSwiss said:


> This one is amazing ! What a look !
> 
> Which bracelet is that ?


Thanks!

Bracelet is the Uncle Seiko Presidential.

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikosandSwiss (Jul 4, 2014)

4fit said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Bracelet is the Uncle Seiko Presidential.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


Larry's stuff is always top notch.


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

With a shortened Z22 so I can actually wear it on my 6" wrist. ?


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

009 on my first ever Uncle Seiko strap. I'm impressed.


----------



## zrk (Sep 14, 2020)

My baby!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

Twehttam said:


> With a shortened Z22 so I can actually wear it on my 6" wrist. ?


how did you make the cut so nice?


----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

Latest mod.


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

I have 3 different bezels with inserts and 2 bracelets. I switch it up every couple of months. I went from mostly stock to this today.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399 Mod


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

After a period with my 171 mod on a rubber NATO, I'm back to the 007 with Uncle Seiko curved waffle.


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Palo said:


> how did you make the cut so nice?


Hey, @Palo ! I first made a clean straight cut with a sharp knife to the desired length. Then I took the "tip" I cut off and laid it on top of the new, shortened strap. I then took an exacto knife and cut around the old "tip" to get the circular end you see now. My last step was to use fine sandpaper to smooth it out. Thanks for asking!


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Are SKX171 allowed in this thread?









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

humphrj said:


> Are SIX171 allowed in this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course!

Hot dial referents welcomed 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CDS (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## RIBenji (Sep 23, 2020)

SeikosandSwiss said:


> Just cleaned up these 2, both J variants:
> View attachment 15446969


How come the "DIVER'S 200m" text (on the SKX009J) is white instead of red/orange?


----------



## RIBenji (Sep 23, 2020)

I've just bought a used SKX007K2 (vintage October 1997). The "DIVER'S 200m" text on the dial appears to be white instead of red and the seller assures me that this is simply faded due to age and use in the tropics. Everything about the watch tallies and clearly it's a genuine SKX007. It is a well-used diver. Has anyone else come across this fading over many years? I noticed that @SeikosandSwiss posted a photo of a similar SKX009J.


----------



## apoenthusiast (Dec 12, 2019)

Dial swap w/ a SNX427.


----------



## SeikosandSwiss (Jul 4, 2014)

RIBenji said:


> How come the "DIVER'S 200m" text (on the SKX009J) is white instead of red/orange?


Old and faded. Creamy lume to match. From a HHC I like the look!


----------



## SeikosandSwiss (Jul 4, 2014)

RIBenji said:


> I've just bought a used SKX007K2 (vintage October 1997). The "DIVER'S 200m" text on the dial appears to be white instead of red and the seller assures me that this is simply faded due to age and use in the tropics. Everything about the watch tallies and clearly it's a genuine SKX007. It is a well-used diver. Has anyone else come across this fading over many years? I noticed that @SeikosandSwiss posted a photo of a similar SKX009J.
> View attachment 15465071


Yes sir, simply faded away to white. That one is legit.


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

My sleeper SKX007, souped up with a 4R36 movement, but with largely OEM cosmetics (exception being the signed crown). Currently on an Uncle Seiko GL831 rubber strap.


----------



## CDS (Mar 8, 2009)

Always amazed at how good this thing keeps time. +9 secs in 7 days! 
I feel guilty for looking at other watches.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

RIBenji said:


> I've just bought a used SKX007K2 (vintage October 1997). The "DIVER'S 200m" text on the dial appears to be white instead of red and the seller assures me that this is simply faded due to age and use in the tropics. Everything about the watch tallies and clearly it's a genuine SKX007. It is a well-used diver. Has anyone else come across this fading over many years? I noticed that @SeikosandSwiss posted a photo of a similar SKX009J.
> View attachment 15465071


Dial fade is very likely as mentioned by others. Bezel inserts appears to have been replaced with aftermarket though based on the lume pip. Shouldn't be overly hard to find an OEM insert though if you care about that sort of thing!


----------



## neatlittlefellow (Feb 11, 2006)

2x SKX with more than 15 years between them. The first one was modified by Bill Yao in the early 2000's


----------



## RIBenji (Sep 23, 2020)

SeikosandSwiss said:


> Old and faded. Creamy lume to match. From a HHC I like the look!


Sorry, what does HHC stand for?


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

RIBenji said:


> Sorry, what does HHC stand for?


Just a guess - high humidity climate?


----------



## AmbuBadger (Nov 17, 2011)

SKX I just finished modding last night. I brushed the case, painted the chapter ring matte black, installed a lumed bezel insert, a sapphire dome from Dagaz, kanji day wheel, and hands from One Second Closer.


----------



## SeikosandSwiss (Jul 4, 2014)

ean10775 said:


> Just a guess - high humidity climate?


Yes sir ! Or, Hot Humid Climate.

You nailed it.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

RIBenji said:


> I've just bought a used SKX007K2 (vintage October 1997). The "DIVER'S 200m" text on the dial appears to be white instead of red and the seller assures me that this is simply faded due to age and use in the tropics. Everything about the watch tallies and clearly it's a genuine SKX007. It is a well-used diver. Has anyone else come across this fading over many years? I noticed that @SeikosandSwiss posted a photo of a similar SKX009J.
> View attachment 15465071


The bezel insert and the bracelet are fake. The lume pip lacks the glass protector and the bracelet is folded links. The SKX never came with a folded links bracelet as far as I know.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

The SKX009J is still one of my all time favourites. Still gets plenty of wrist time despite some heavy competition from Rolex, Omega, Tudor and some more expensive Seikos that I own. Executed perfectly and is a modern masterpiece. I love mine.


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buick (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

007 Arctic Camo


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Seikosha-Tom said:


> My sleeper SKX007, souped up with a 4R36 movement, but with largely OEM cosmetics (exception being the signed crown). Currently on an Uncle Seiko GL831 rubber strap.
> View attachment 15466527
> 
> View attachment 15466528


Tom, which signed crown did you go with?


----------



## mozo (Aug 17, 2018)

009 out for a walk


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

biscuit141 said:


> Tom, which signed crown did you go with?


This is the signed crown+stem I purchased and installed.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Jericho.dedios (Mar 3, 2020)

My SKX007 Checking in!


----------



## Jericho.dedios (Mar 3, 2020)

This one on Jubilee


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

SKX009









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ACL-Watch (May 23, 2018)

My First Mod (009) - DD Crystal, Crystaltimes | Dial, Yobokies | Hands & Ceramic Lumed Bezel Insert, Island Watch | Black Date Wheel, Watchmaterial.com


----------



## SeikosandSwiss (Jul 4, 2014)

I guess I'll play....


----------



## Steven45 (Oct 17, 2020)

Hi new here with a modded skx007


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## SeikosandSwiss (Jul 4, 2014)

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 15505901


Nice J Dial, too.

WahooWa 
Tool School


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Hi SKX community...I have a project I need help with. Thanks in advance.

I'm looking for an oem Hardlex Crystal (for skx007) that's not scratched. My son and I are doing a project (he's 8) where we work together to 'fix' something. He scratched my crystal and so we are going to fix it together as the project. Not looking to upgrade, just like for like.

I know many of you upgrade to sapphire and so if you have an oem Hardlex crystal kicking around in a spare drawer....we would love to start this project!

Here's the project (before he scratched it!)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ACL-Watch (May 23, 2018)

Here's an OEM if you can't find one: Seiko SKX007 SKX009 SKX173 Crystal Factory Original


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Beautiful Sunrise this morning


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Does anyone have any preference between the StrapCode oyster and the Uncle Seiko Oyster?

I've had the StrapCode one for a few years now and it's great but always wondered about the Uncle Seiko one.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

AndrwTNT said:


> Does anyone have any preference between the StrapCode oyster and the Uncle Seiko Oyster?
> 
> I've had the StrapCode one for a few years now and it's great but always wondered about the Uncle Seiko one.


I switched to the Uncle Seiko from the Strapcode for the female end links (my preference). They otherwise felt pretty similar, if memory serves.

I've always had each paired with a MM clasp, so I don't recall how their respective clasps compared to one another.

Strapcode has Uncle Seiko beat (IMO) with the screwed links (vs. pins).

But the female end links of the Uncle Seiko ultimately carried the day for me.










vs










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

ck2k01 said:


> I switched to the Uncle Seiko from the Strapcode for the female end links (my preference). They otherwise felt pretty similar, if memory serves.
> 
> I've always had each paired with a MM clasp, so I don't recall how their respective clasps compared to one another.
> 
> ...


Ah, Thank you!

I appreciate your input. I hadn't considered the fact that the Uncle Seiko had pins. Good point.

Thanks again


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Lord with these mods...


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

anrex said:


> Lord with these mods...


So unnecessary (see uvalaw2005), but so fun.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

ck2k01 said:


> So unnecessary (see uvalaw2005), but so fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I can see all the fun with these. But, I already have enough watch related "rabbit hole" addictions. Definitely staying away from SKX modifications. Otherwise, I would be in deep trouble. LOL


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

anrex said:


> Yes, I can see all the fun with these. But, I already have enough watch related "rabbit hole" addictions. Definitely staying away from SKX modifications. Otherwise, I would be in deep trouble. LOL


Wise man 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cosmic55 (Sep 8, 2015)

My 1st SKX, original owner had it professionally modified with AR sapphire, NH36, signed crown and black kanji day/date.

Bracelet feels so cheap but very comfortable. l'm otherwise really impressed with this.


----------



## cosmic55 (Sep 8, 2015)

Oh and has anyone tried the new uncle Seiko fitted rubber waffle straps? I did fancy a crafter blue but these look tempting at around half the price.


----------



## JUSTACPA (May 27, 2020)

Just got my two SKX Seikos. In the pipeline are luminous bezel inserts, and after seeing Cosmic55's black date wheel I might consider that too. Hackable movement would also be nice. Where's the best place to get that done?


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Ghost pepsi 009 from an old friend who passed RIP Mike.


----------



## ACL-Watch (May 23, 2018)

VincentG said:


> Ghost pepsi 009 from an old friend who passed RIP Mike.
> View attachment 15513108


Now that's a beauty. May you wear it with wonderful memories of your friend Mike.


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

There's some great looking SKX's here! Forgive me, but I've searched around and can't find a thread devoted to SKX mods. I frequent the invicta 8926 mods thread but wondering if there is one for the skx...to discuss ideas/methods/info for modding specifically the skx. Thanks in advance.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGent (Aug 26, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ACL-Watch (May 23, 2018)

maccasvanquish said:


> There's some great looking SKX's here! Forgive me, but I've searched around and can't find a thread devoted to SKX mods. I frequent the invicta 8926 mods thread but wondering if there is one for the skx...to discuss ideas/methods/info for modding specifically the skx. Thanks in advance.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree with you, the SKX mod world is huge and deserves its own sub forum under Seiko.


----------



## Jale (Jul 11, 2018)

Haven't wore my SKX almost all year. Finally brought it out to wear and immediately fell back in love.

I'm thinking of modding this because there's a bug scratch on the hardlex.

Do you guys recommend single dome or double dome for the sapphire crystal on SKX?


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ACL-Watch (May 23, 2018)

Jale said:


> Haven't wore my SKX almost all year. Finally brought it out to wear and immediately fell back in love.
> 
> I'm thinking of modding this because there's a bug scratch on the hardlex.
> 
> ...


I would go double dome for the angular clarity. Some people like the single dome because you get that crazy warp look at an angle but I find it hard to see the time like that.
If you like the flat look you can also go sapphire flat too!


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

ACL-Watch said:


> I agree with you, the SKX mod world is huge and deserves its own sub forum under Seiko.
> View attachment 15513867


Why not make it a Seiko mod channel? The 5KX is taking over and the 6309 was there before the SKX


----------



## ACL-Watch (May 23, 2018)

VincentG said:


> Why not make it a Seiko mod channel? The 5KX is taking over and the 6309 was there before the SKX


Sure, even better!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

FishPizza said:


> Accidentally posted this in the upcoming Seiko models thread.
> 
> View attachment 14534737
> View attachment 14534739
> View attachment 14534741


You said this is a Steinhart bracelet? Which one? I love the quality of Steinhart bracelets? Did you have to swap out the endlinks? Or was it a direct fit?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)

Not a 007/009 but a brother here









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Latisap (May 18, 2020)




----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

JUSTACPA said:


> Just got my two SKX Seikos. In the pipeline are luminous bezel inserts, and after seeing Cosmic55's black date wheel I might consider that too. Hackable movement would also be nice. Where's the best place to get that done?
> View attachment 15513077
> 
> 
> View attachment 15513078


I've always done my own but Duarte at NEWW is highly regarded.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Storm99 (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## SeikosandSwiss (Jul 4, 2014)

Storm99 said:


> View attachment 15530007


Normally I am not that big of a fan of those bezel inserts but yours looks amazing with the silver chapter ring. Nicely done !


----------



## Storm99 (Oct 25, 2020)

SeikosandSwiss said:


> Normally I am not that big of a fan of those bezel inserts but yours looks amazing with the silver chapter ring. Nicely done !


Thanks fisrt time I ever did any modding.


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)




----------



## jcaughlin1 (Nov 5, 2020)

I'll figure out how to post pics of my skx009 and get one on here


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

007 re-modded to how it used to be years ago.


----------



## Davidlp (May 11, 2008)

007










Enviado desde mi SM-G973F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

both of my SKX's are 10 years old now. this is the earlier and much more worn one; August 2010. aside from the case being bashed up a bit, the only age really shows in the bezel. 10 years and a lot of wear, but not a lot of water+sun, so it's kept up well. i like how you can see it's in the early stages of natural fade. that's all! lol


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Recently got my 007 back from Frank at TimeZone who gave the old 4R36 an adjustment and is now running incredibly accurate.. In 2 days I have yet to gain or lose a second so far.


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Anyone know where I can source a blue and red Pepsi bezel insert like this? (Note the 5 minute increments after 20 minutes and not the full minute track)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Anyone know where I can source a blue and red Pepsi bezel insert like this? (Note the 5 minute increments after 20 minutes and not the full minute track)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

True tool watch! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Taking out the garbage...couldn't help but to pause and notice how good a factory stock SKX looks on an oyster....



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Punkling (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

is it SKXturday?


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Really been enjoying the classic SKX lately. Plus my family...I enjoy them too! Lol.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcoat5 (Feb 14, 2020)

Here's my 10 year old 007, a little beat up but it adds character


----------



## hankystanky (Aug 24, 2017)

meant to be worn and beat up, looks great


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Ah...man...I feel like an idiot...I lost my chapter ring! (Don’t drink while modding) anyone upgrade their chapter ring and happen to have an old one kicking around? Cheers in advance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luk4s83 (Nov 10, 2020)

There you go


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

maccasvanquish said:


> Ah...man...I feel like an idiot...I lost my chapter ring! (Don't drink while modding) anyone upgrade their chapter ring and happen to have an old one kicking around? Cheers in advance.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've lost the small pip on my original SKX bezel. If anyone has them or the whole bezel I'd be willing to swap it for a strap or two.


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Enjoying some Pepsi tonight!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)

crystal and bezel insert swap


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Pereira (Nov 2, 2012)

SKX family....


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

A SRP turtle was my first Seiko diver, and I thought it was the end all be all...










...now that I have a "beater" SKX, I'm starting to second guess that...LOVE this thing, it looks fantastic on the US Z199, or a NATO, and now with a NH36 inside, its even better!


----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)

SKX007 on a Strapcode Endmill


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Jumping on, I think it looks fantastic on a Z199...


----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)

12 year old SKX009 given new life on a Strapcode Jubilee.


----------



## Jale (Jul 11, 2018)

jsinnard said:


> 12 year old SKX009 given new life on a Strapcode Jubilee.
> View attachment 15551412


I'm planning to get this. What are your thoughts on the bracelet vs stock?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcoat5 (Feb 14, 2020)

hankystanky said:


> meant to be worn and beat up, looks great


Thanks! The amount of mint unworn SKX's is insane to me, must be a ton of them sitting being neglected. This watch looks better with some wear anyways


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

bcoat5 said:


> *Almost all watches *look better with some wear anyways


fixed it for ya


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)

Jale said:


> I'm planning to get this. What are your thoughts on the bracelet vs stock?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like it quite a bit although not as light, flexible or as comfortable as the stock jubilee. The new bracelet gives the watch more presence, it's very substantial and certainly adds more character to the watch.

Maybe as it wears in it will get more flexible and comfortable, we shall see but overall I'm very pleased with it.

It's a very nice upgrade.

I also have a Strapcode Endmill for my SKX007, great bracelets.


----------



## corry29 (Mar 29, 2020)

SKX007(j) on a* Z199 *_(NOT Uncle Seiko)_


----------



## Landed_Alien (Sep 20, 2017)

Today


----------



## Landed_Alien (Sep 20, 2017)

Yellow today


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

haha nice coordination


----------



## Landed_Alien (Sep 20, 2017)

No such coordination today, but I'm wearing my circa 1990 Seiko Quartz SHC021, that predated the SKX009. I bought this before joining the military, and it saw 5 years of service, hence the "worn in" look. Still ticking strong.


----------



## the.hatter (Jun 9, 2009)

My Cermit 









Bezel insert swapped tonight, my first mod (not counting bracelet swap). Once I get some other tools, I'll be switching rehaut/chapter ring and movement.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

"Mike's ghost pepsi" led a pretty hard every day life and is still ticking.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Been experimenting with some Seiko homages as of late. But it's always good to return to a Seiko classic.


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

The little brother.










Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

SKXurday


----------



## the.hatter (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Souped up SKX007 again, this time back on the Uncle Seiko Z199.


----------



## J Fix (Dec 10, 2018)

Added a shark mesh band. This mod feels complete now.


----------



## Koolthang (Nov 13, 2015)

Bought a Crafter Blue strap and a double domed blue tinted sapphire crystal from my AD. My SKX is now getting more wrist time than my Willard! Love it.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## jprangley (Apr 8, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

007 Arctic Camo to fight this snow...


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

ck2k01 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great picture! Is that an OEM bracelet? Thanks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Doesn't matter what I have in my collection, this boy always gets most of the wrist time. Upgraded with sapphire crystal, white hands, drilled lugs, crown with triple gaskets, solid links and end links Jubilee bracelet and NH15, it's a perfect 007 for me.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

OkiFrog said:


> Great picture! Is that an OEM bracelet? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks 

It's an Uncle Seiko oyster with a MM300 clasp.


















SKX007 Super Oyster with Solid End-Links


Accessories for your Vintage Seiko Watches, Divers, Chronographs, Waffle Straps, Bracelets, 6309, 6105, 6139



www.uncleseiko.com













SEIKO Original 18mm MarineMaster SBDX001 Pospex Expanding Clasp | fiftyfourwatch


・Brand: Seiko・Part Number: D1K6AM-BK00・Material: Stainless Steel Metal・Color: Silver Tone・Buckle Width: 18mm・Ratcheting Extension




www.fiftyfourwatch.com














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

Fits under a cuff. Who knew.


----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## b-boy (Jan 25, 2014)

SKX00.jpg




__
b-boy


__
Dec 12, 2020


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

009J1 picked up brand new from Creation - only 2 days to my doorstep. 1st 24 hours of ownership and held +10 seconds gain in that time, not too bad. Keeping this one all stock with exception of the SC Super Jubilee bracelet. Also excellent crown and bezel action which was a huge surprise - I was already digging out the dental floss and 5:1 oil to clean the crown threads but nope, didn't need it. The only real negative is the awesome chapter ring alignment, lol....the worst part right next to the 'Made in Japan' - at least no one can say its not a real Seiko 























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Still loving mine. Recently picked up an SPB143, but ended up returning as it just didn't look as good on my wrist as the SKX - so I bought an SKX009 instead!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zezima 4520 (Dec 11, 2020)

Hi all, I'm new to the forum. here's my SKX009. The standard bracelet looks great but it's a bit hard so I switched it out for the time being.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Arctic Camo Mod


----------



## kpfeif (Feb 23, 2016)

Just got this back from the local watchmaker yesterday. DLW hands, bezel, and bezel insert. The sapphire crystal was on it when I bought it. The matchmaker aligned the chapter ring that screwed up since I bought it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

not a 007 or 009, but part of the skx family. I'm glad no one grabbed this NOS skx023 off of ebay. It was listed for a little while and they had the bigger brother as the first picture which made me not buy it, but after realizing it was the midsize, i had to jump.
Here's my new skx023


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

B1ff_77 said:


> Still loving mine. Recently picked up an SPB143, but ended up returning as it just didn't look as good on my wrist as the SKX - so I bought an SKX009 instead!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny you say that. I too have resisted the new MAS reissues because I thought the same thing.


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

SKX is still the one Seiko i always come back to. My SLA's and MM 300 have come and gone, but this trusty, out of date diver stays. Always a classic.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Funny you say that. I too have resisted the new MAS reissues because I thought the same thing.


Can't even put my finger on what the problem was, think I was just massively underwhelmed after looking forward to it so much. For less than 1/4 of the price, I don't feel like I'm missing out on anything with the SKX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)

Just put back together after an NH36 and sapphire crystal changeout. Crown and stem is the plug and play SARB059.









Parts on the way to do a similar upgrade to the SKX009.


----------



## the.hatter (Jun 9, 2009)

NH36 movement is in, and < +2 seconds over first 24 hours. What do I tell my more expensive watches?!?

Install was a pain and shame on me for a couple of mistakes along the way (didn't research enough).

1. Scratched the minute hand pretty good when removing the hands, because the "claws" of the presto removal tool weren't pushed down far enough.

2. Didn't swap the grey-for-black movement holder, which I only discovered after installing the movement back in the watch and wondering why there was a gap between the dial and chapter ring. Thought I was near the finish line, instead another round of hand removal and install. Second time went much better though.

I've decided to get some new hands, even though I was able to polish out the worst scratches. Going brushed Marinemaster style.


----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)

Wearing this today while I await parts for the NH36 and sapphire crystal upgrade.


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

This today









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

OG SKX009 on the OEM beer can bracelet. Doesn't hack, no sapphire crystal, folded endlinks and runs + / - I could careless. Still puts a smile on my face every time I put it on. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Freshly received for Christmas, SKX007 White World Mod


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

New insert for Christmas









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## HijikataJones (Dec 28, 2020)

whitestripes said:


> Check out this absolutely beautiful SKX007J shot on a president bracelet (photo credit goes to biffhooper over at TZ)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, makes me want to dig mine out so I can try it on the same bracelet.


----------



## AttackTimer (Oct 3, 2019)

Moonlit 007!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

HijikataJones said:


> Man, makes me want to dig mine out so I can try it on the same bracelet.


The uncle Seiko president bracelet with female end links is the one to get.


----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)

Here's mine on a Strap Code Endmill (president).


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

On US Z199










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

The white Beast to fight 6'' of snow upcoming


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

"Mike's" ghost 009 on a USGI strap


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

Thinking I may pick up a 007 soon to compliment my 011.


----------



## cosmic55 (Sep 8, 2015)

Really liking my SKX009 on a navy crafter blue.

I find it comfortable and haven't noticed any problem with the metal keeper pulling hair etc. Rubber keepers were provided but I haven't tried them yet.


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Sorry!


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)

Now with a sapphire crystal and NH36 movement.


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark405 (Jun 27, 2020)

I hope my SKX399 is welcome here 😅


----------



## Colmustard86 (Jul 16, 2019)

My main skx007, will have had it for three years next month. Love this watch!


----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The classic black










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## JusteRand (Jan 11, 2021)

The Pepsi SKX009J with NavyRed Crafter Blue. I might never sell this beauty 🥰


----------



## quantoid (Apr 19, 2020)

So I've lately been on an "original is best" bent and after years of owning an SKX, I finally decided to put the original rubber strap on. To my surprise, it feels pretty comfortable and I can actually turn the bezel easier than before. I'm not sure if the added stiffness does a better job of securing the watch to my wrist or if it's just coincidence.

Anyway, here is a shot.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jale (Jul 11, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi all,

I just received my 007K1 from Creation Watches, and the secondary language on the dial is Arabic. This is the first combination that I've received - is it more common on the J1 or K1 model?


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

SKX009 on the Rubber strap from my SKXA35


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

SKXA35 on miltat SO II bracelet


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Jale (Jul 11, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

jlatassa said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just received my 007K1 from Creation Watches, and the secondary language on the dial is Arabic. This is the first combination that I've received - is it more common on the J1 or K1 model?


I've had Arabic day wheels on both J and K models. Pretty sure it just depends on which market the watch was intended for. I'd say it's a fairly common one along with French/Spanish.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

009J1 on lazy Saturday morning









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

B1ff_77 said:


> I've had Arabic day wheels on both J and K models. Pretty sure it just depends on which market the watch was intended for. I'd say it's a fairly common one along with French/Spanish.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the input!

On my birthday -


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX007 White World


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

I bought my dad a 009 about 5 years ago, and it's been his only watch since. He was recently complaining the bezel was really stiff


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

Bob1035 said:


> I bought my dad a 009 about 5 years ago, and it's been his only watch since. He was recently complaining the bezel was really stiff


Dear god! It's all fixed up now?


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Ryan1881 said:


> Dear god! It's all fixed up now?


haha yeah, nothing a little toothbrush action and a toothpick couldn't solve


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Bob1035 said:


> I bought my dad a 009 about 5 years ago, and it's been his only watch since. He was recently complaining the bezel was really stiff
> View attachment 15661445


Wow! Did he roll it in the mud? That's a lot of gunk under the bezel.


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

EPK said:


> Wow! Did he roll it in the mud? That's a lot of gunk under the bezel.


 Nope, just typical old retired guy stuff. Lots of dog walks and tennis and playing with his grandkids


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Bob1035 said:


> I bought my dad a 009 about 5 years ago, and it's been his only watch since. He was recently complaining the bezel was really stiff


You don't say?! I made sure not to quote pic though, trying to imagine what that gunk actually consists of... never mind. Change the subject, I don't want to think about what that gunk actually consists of.


----------



## Jale (Jul 11, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Bezel repaired, Senior and Junior pepsis.










My 007:


----------



## acanak (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

anyone have an extra lume pip laying around?


----------



## retroorange (Jan 31, 2015)

such an epic watch!


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

kriiiss said:


> anyone have an extra lume pip laying around?


I've been trying to source an OEM bezel with lume pip for awhile and can't find one yet :/


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Afternoon change for coffee and sunset dinner




























Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

007 for 27










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)

Each with new handsets, polished second hand for the 009.









White handset with a dab of nail polish on the 007.


----------



## Pilotguy89 (Aug 16, 2014)

jsinnard said:


> Each with new handsets, polished second hand for the 009.
> View attachment 15677597
> 
> 
> ...


Woah I never thought to use nail polish to bring some color to a handset...genius!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

AndrwTNT said:


> I've been trying to source an OEM bezel with lume pip for awhile and can't find one yet :/







__





Extras and Accessories | The Watch Prince


Extras and Accessories at The Watch Prince




thewatchprince.com


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Brian May 007


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Galaga said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much!


----------



## DNARNA (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## tregaskin (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## IlijaV (Mar 26, 2019)

tregaskin said:


> View attachment 15693536


Looks good,

Which model of the seiko strap is it ?


----------



## tregaskin (Feb 4, 2013)

IlijaV said:


> Looks good,
> 
> Which model of the seiko strap is it ?


R033011J9

It is the stock strap for the SBDN0xx line


----------



## tregaskin (Feb 4, 2013)

IlijaV said:


> Looks good,
> 
> Which model of the seiko strap is it ?


Its very nice, and only 30€


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

Parents of 007's.


----------



## IlijaV (Mar 26, 2019)

tregaskin said:


> R033011J9
> 
> It is the stock strap for the SBDN0xx line


Thanks !


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Anyone of you fine people know what strap this would be? Saw the pic on IG but haven't received a reply to my query.


----------



## Dakine234 (Oct 23, 2016)

Dark manta dial on a stealth skx007 case









Sent from my SM-G981U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bcoat5 (Feb 14, 2020)

I sold my 10+ year old OG and beat up 007 that has graced this thread a few times and replaced it with a pretty much new 2018 model. Here she is!


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

My beater, and #1 daily driver


----------



## SPOGSTER19 (Jan 22, 2021)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 14988813


Whoa this is super nice which strap is this? I'm going to copy


----------



## SPOGSTER19 (Jan 22, 2021)

Rabirnie said:


> Definitely would recommend as long as your wrist is 6.75" (my wrist size) or bigger. The straps are long and it took a bit of work to adjust the strap to fit my wrist. They are incredibly comfortable and seem decently made for the price you pay. She's running a save the business sale now, so go pick some up!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice looking strap, will definitely look for that in CNS, thanks! I'm new to watchuseek but very active on Reddit username "SPOGSTER". Is there an option here for me to send you a direct message? Very keen to ask about your Blue Alpinist but I cannot reply yet through the forum where it's posted. Thanks!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

SPOGSTER19 said:


> Whoa this is super nice which strap is this? I'm going to copy


Thanks, heh.

it's a Crown&Buckle Chevron, obsidian+syrah. a lot of those chevrons look great on Seikos (well, and everything).

(sorry for some non-SKX content)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SPOGSTER19 (Jan 22, 2021)

timetellinnoob said:


> Thanks, heh.
> 
> it's a Crown&Buckle Chevron, obsidian+syrah. a lot of those chevrons look great on Seikos (well, and everything).
> 
> ...


I just checked the site, man this rabbit hole is getting crazy, just when you thought you'd slow down they pull me back in.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

SPOGSTER19 said:


> I just checked the site, man this rabbit hole is getting crazy, just when you thought you'd slow down they pull me back in.


haha. straps are a deeeeeeep dark hole.


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Skx with tophat Chrystal


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

my "slightly" less ****ed on SKX009.. hands are not hitting each other now and stopping the watch .. however it is still running very fast ... which I haven't gotten the nerve to try to see if i can figure out what is up with the hairspring yet.. I did demagnetize the watch the other day.. but it is still got a bpm of 22900 =\ .... torn about just giving up and putting a nh36 in it?


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

rameezhanslo said:


> Skx with tophat Chrystal
> View attachment 15705295


Oh damn, that loos great! Where is the crystal from? Any shots straight on? TIA!


----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)

atarione said:


> my "slightly" less ****ed on SKX009.. hands are not hitting each other now and stopping the watch .. however it is still running very fast ... which I haven't gotten the nerve to try to see if i can figure out what is up with the hairspring yet.. I did demagnetize the watch the other day.. but it is still got a bpm of 22900 =\ .... torn about just giving up and putting a nh36 in it?
> 
> View attachment 15706383


You may as well end the agony, the NH36 drops right in and you can source a new crown and stem from plenty of vendors to DIY cut and fit to size or just order a plug and play SARB059 crown.


----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)

caseten said:


> What was the issue with the bezel?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk





atarione said:


> my "slightly" less ****ed on SKX009.. hands are not hitting each other now and stopping the watch .. however it is still running very fast ... which I haven't gotten the nerve to try to see if i can figure out what is up with the hairspring yet.. I did demagnetize the watch the other day.. but it is still got a bpm of 22900 =\ .... torn about just giving up and putting a nh36 in it?
> 
> View attachment 15706383


This video helped me a lot in how to install handsets. I prefer using the individual hand set tools instead of the plunger type. For me having full control of the tool makes pressing hands so much easier.


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)

On a zulu


----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Pepsi









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Finally pulled the trigger on a Crafter Blue - not cheap but I am quite happy with it so far! Ignore the misaligned bezel, it was off a click when I took this shot apparently.


----------



## mogsman (Aug 29, 2011)

Just finished this. Snowflake dial and hands from Lucius Atelier.


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

How is the lume on the Lucius stuff compared to lumibrite? I'm tempted by aftermarket dials but wary of the lume performance compared to oem.


----------



## mogsman (Aug 29, 2011)

Its good. Not sure how long it lasts as I have only just fiitted the dial and hands.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

007 White World On Canvas


----------



## horologist in training (Sep 29, 2019)

Seiko SKX007J1

Bezel - SKX007 Deep Sea - Polished Steel [dlw.watches]
Ceramic Insert - SKX Dual Time Black - Luminous Green [dlw.watches]
Rubber strap - Crafter Blue CB10


----------



## MichaelKG (Apr 18, 2013)

Where can you still buy a new SKX (Europa/Asia)?

Btw.
Did this forum change layout again?


----------



## waltera98 (Jan 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Back on the original bezel


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Will there ever be a watch ever created again with this much charm, reliability and versatility and all for $200?

I seriously doubt it.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

MichaelKG said:


> Where can you still buy a new SKX (Europa/Asia)?
> 
> Btw.
> Did this forum change layout again?


Creation generally have them, and tend to be reasonably priced. I bought one just before Xmas for under £200

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Will there ever be a watch ever created again with this much charm, reliability and versatility and all for $200?
> 
> I seriously doubt it.


Highly unlikely. People will scoff at the idea of "over paying" for an SKX when you can get a new Turtle for the same price but if you've never owned an SKX the charm is something that can't be easily explained. I don't ever see myself getting rid of mine. You have to own one to get it I think.



Galaga said:


>


...and then you go post this. I've been tempted to pick up a 009J to go along side my 007J and this pic is just pushing me closer to that ledge. 

They're a beautiful pair and I could easily justify having both in my watch box.


----------



## quantoid (Apr 19, 2020)

I am tempted to buy a brand new 007 and keep it until I can inbox it as a retirement gift to myself in 20 years or so. I know that sounds ridiculous but. Any idea where I can acquire one new or if it’s even possible anymore?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

quantoid said:


> I am tempted to buy a brand new 007 and keep it until I can inbox it as a retirement gift to myself in 20 years or so. I know that sounds ridiculous but. Any idea where I can acquire one new or if it's even possible anymore?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like a great idea! Creation watches still has them.


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

I love a watch with character, and this recent acquisition has it in SPADES . I just can't say no to well loved old seikos










German day wheel, and blue bezel insert that I've never seen on an SKX before. Runs great of course!


----------



## SuttoFL (Dec 1, 2018)

Bob1035 said:


> I love a watch with character, and this recent acquisition has it in SPADES . I just can't say no to well loved old seikos
> 
> View attachment 15741333
> 
> ...


Love that!


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Galaga said:


> Will there ever be a watch ever created again with this much charm, reliability and versatility and all for $200?
> 
> I seriously doubt it.


I've said it before in this thread, I had a new turtle as well as other higher end pieces, but there's just something about the SKX. Everything you need in a watch, nothing you don't....and as long as used examples are out there, I see no reason to go with anything "better" (for now...this disease is strong  )


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Bob1035 said:


> I love a watch with character, and this recent acquisition has it in SPADES . I just can't say no to well loved old seikos
> 
> View attachment 15741333
> 
> ...


Love it! I've been wondering if these actually started out black and faded to the blue... I don't remember where I found this picture but I love the look and had to save it!


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

I'm honestly not sure. I mean there are SRP turtle models with a blue bezel insert, so its not out the realm of possibility that there was one for the SKX. Alternatively it could be a super faded black one like you suggested, or some sort of oem style aftermarket insert. Who knows, I don't as I bought the watch as you see it above.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Bob1035 said:


> I'm honestly not sure. I mean there are SRP turtle models with a blue bezel insert, so its not out the realm of possibility that there was one for the SKX. Alternatively it could be a super faded black one like you suggested, or some sort of oem style aftermarket insert. Who knows, I don't as I bought the watch as you see it above.


Well, one this we do know is they look great! To my knowledge (and according to this thread the SKX never did come with a blue bezel so it's either faded from black or aftermarket. Wear yours in good health!


----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)

My small collection, from left 011, 007 coke mod (171dial), 015, 013 and 009


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

amngwlvs said:


> Love it! I've been wondering if these actually started out black and faded to the blue... I don't remember where I found this picture but I love the look and had to save it!
> 
> View attachment 15742048


Hehe that ones mine. They start black, and fade to blue over the years. I love the faded blue and tend to gravitate towards those. I believe that the blue bezel on the 063 in the middle is a homage that Seiko did to the faded blue that occurred in the 6159's. Just my personal theory.

@Bob1035 that is a nice one you have there.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Condor97 said:


> Hehe that ones mine. They start black, and fade to blue over the years. I love the faded blue and tend to gravitate towards those. I believe that the blue bezel on the 063 in the middle is a homage that Seiko did to the faded blue that occurred in the 6159's. Just my personal theory.


Aha! That's excellent, thanks for replying, glad to have found it's origin! I often go on google searches for Seiko diver related content (typically vintage) and come across photos that I save and use as desktop wallpapers at the office but over time forget where I find them and just end up with a collection of random watch photos.

That's a fantastic trio you have there! I'm glad to have learned that they were originally black that has faded to blue; you may just be right about the reasoning behind the blue bezel on the 063. Seeing it on the green NATO amongst it's (now) blue bezeled brethren makes me want to add one to my collection to go with my black SPB077! Beautiful pieces and photo. Thanks for replying!


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

amngwlvs said:


> Aha! That's excellent, thanks for replying, glad to have found it's origin! I often go on google searches for Seiko diver related content (typically vintage) and come across photos that I save and use as desktop wallpapers at the office but over time forget where I find them and just end up with a collection of random watch photos.
> 
> That's a fantastic trio you have there! I'm glad to have learned that they were originally black that has faded to blue; you may just be right about the reasoning behind the blue bezel on the 063. Seeing it on the green NATO amongst it's (now) blue bezeled brethren makes me want to add one to my collection to go with my black SPB077! Beautiful pieces and photo. Thanks for replying!


Thanks! I am glad you liked and that you posted it here.


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

My first ever SKX! Mods are not quite my taste so won't stay this way long..


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

A wrx fan not into mods? A rare bird! 😛


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Meant the current mods are not my thing, but will 100% be modding it further


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Subafan (Sep 21, 2013)




----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## pilatus7 (Mar 7, 2021)

Here's my one! A real strap monster 
















Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

My 009 on the OEM jubilee.


----------



## quantoid (Apr 19, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX007 Arctic Camo Mod


----------



## Dave W (Feb 13, 2006)

Love the Pepsi!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

SKX007 equivalent

An early variant (Singapore movement), N. American market SKX173










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Buick (Mar 21, 2019)

Galaga said:


>


A matching set of 'J's on bracelet - nice work!


----------



## Charliejadk (Jul 17, 2020)

Hippopotamodon said:


> View attachment 15757431


This one right here is just like mine! I love the iconic look of it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Buick said:


> A matching set of 'J's on bracelet - nice work!


It's posts exactly like that that make me want to add a 009J to my 007J sooo bad. I need to try to avoid this thread sometimes. ?


----------



## DNARNA (Dec 12, 2017)

I bought an 009J a few weeks ago, just because I may not get the chance again. It never did much for me in pics and I didn't understand all the love...I was happy with my 007K...But, I sure got a surprise when it arrived, then even more of one when it was on my wrist. Something about the dark blue and red... They just work off each other, so well. It really is a "fun" watch and a joy to own. Now I won't be kicking myself.....


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

this is my OG 300D bought in ~2011 or 12. a little beat up, but still going...


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

back from the dead... my previously quite ****ed on SKX009 after movement swapping in a NH36 (1st time doing such a thing... it was "challenging")... but I am delighted this skx runs again now with hacking / handwinding.


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

100% stock SKX009










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

back on US GL..


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

Today I received some new straps!


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm going to have to pull the 009 out of storage.

Sent from my SM-T727V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

SKX009 on a single pass strap from cheapest nato straps.


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Post emtb chilling on patio w wife and beverages...and the 🐈


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

atarione said:


> View attachment 15829089
> 
> Post emtb chilling on patio w wife and beverages...and the 🐈


I see that you have an Arabic day wheel in your 009k. Did you mod it or it came like this from the factory? My 009k which I bought used is just like that, and I bought it unopened as far as I know.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Joining the SKX09J1 club again , had 2 previously over the years & gave one away & sold one . But this one is here to stay & I had plenty of time to think about buying this one over lockdown, and bought it this morning. Got a pretty good deal on it & purchased a jubilee too as part of the deal , I will change the strap and size the bracelet when I get chance . But really happy to have a SKX back in the fold .


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Hippopotamodon said:


> I see that you have an Arabic day wheel in your 009k. Did you mod it or it came like this from the factory? My 009k which I bought used is just like that, and I bought it unopened as far as I know.


in my case it is a mod.. this had a spanish day wheel .. The stock movement is messed up.. I swapped it fora NH36 at that time I used this spare Arabic day wheel I had rather than take the day wheel off the old movement.. I retained the old movement / stem .. etc in case these watches become more valuable I could have it (7s26) serviced and put back in..


----------



## ronie88 (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

This evening ,


----------



## Badgertripper (Apr 15, 2021)

My 1st, last, and only mechanical. Puts up with abuse and asks for more.


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Movement question;

I’ve been running a 4R36 in my 007 for a while now but was wondering anyone has had better luck (regulating to better accuracy) with another movement? If so, which?

I understand the nature of the 4R36 is a little all over the place but essentially balances out over a weeks time, but I’m just curious what else fits.


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

AndrwTNT said:


> Movement question;
> 
> I've been running a 4R36 in my 007 for a while now but was wondering anyone has had better luck (regulating to better accuracy) with another movement? If so, which?
> 
> I understand the nature of the 4R36 is a little all over the place but essentially balances out over a weeks time, but I'm just curious what else fits.


I've been pretty happy with all of the 4R36 I've had in various turtles. Found them really steady with not much variation at all, so with a little bit of regulation (where needed) they've ended up being very accurate for me - all within 5 secs per day. I definitely had no complaints with the movement

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

I'm a stock/OEM kind of guy so here's my 009 on a blue Seiko silicone strap.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Finally had time this afternoon to size the bracelet, and the jubilee is so comfortable I don't think the stock strap it came with will ever see light of day again .


----------



## beybibap (Jul 30, 2019)

Here is mine. Near stock look but modded with NH35 movement, strapcode Jubilee bracelet, sapphire crystal with blue AR and beveled edge, lumed ceramic bezel insert, signed crown, non-inverted














lollipop seconds hand with lume.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Blainemnman (Apr 19, 2021)

Skx007 that is my daily beater


----------



## Jale (Jul 11, 2018)

CPRwatch said:


> Finally had time this afternoon to size the bracelet, and the jubilee is so comfortable I don't think the stock strap it came with will ever see light of day again .
> View attachment 15833933
> View attachment 15833934
> View attachment 15833935
> ...


Which bracelet is this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Jale said:


> Which bracelet is this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the stock Seiko Jubilee Bracelet that comes with the SKX , the 44G1JZ . I bought it with the watch ,as I'm really not keen on the stock Z22 strap the watch was on .


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

BluShark Nato on my Skx009J


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

I’ve been thinking of buying a Uncle Seiko president bracelet for my SKX , I’ve read the reviews , looked at the pictures etc . It looks like it could be the one , but wondering if there are any SKX owners with the US president here ,who could share thoughts of the bracelet, regarding its fit ,comfort and quality .


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

CPRwatch said:


> I've been thinking of buying a Uncle Seiko president bracelet for my SKX , I've read the reviews , looked at the pictures etc . It looks like it could be the one , but wondering if there are any SKX owners with the US president here ,who could share thoughts of the bracelet, regarding its fit & comfort and quality .


I'd be curious too, I wear NATO bands all the time, it would be nice to switch it up with a bracelet. 
I really like the look of the Seiko Jubilee as well.


----------



## TheGent (Aug 26, 2013)

Thumbs up for the Uncle Seiko Bracelet. Feels substantial and well made. A few sharp edges that can easily be addressed. Excellent fit and finish.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)

My modded skx to keep oem look. Lumed bezel insert, lumed chapter ring, signed monster style crown, flat ar coated sapphire crystal.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Update on the US president bracelet, I ordered one two days ago and it arrived this morning. Immediate thoughts are excellent quality and feels very comfortable to wear , it's easy to adjust with screw in links and comes with additional spring bars .


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

I've decided to put the jubilee back on for now ,


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

011 no?😁


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

CPRwatch said:


> I've decided to put the jubilee back on for now ,
> View attachment 15844036


Looks fantastic on the jubilee.

Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Forgot I took this the other day


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)

AndrwTNT said:


> Forgot I took this the other day
> 
> View attachment 15844864


What strap is that?


----------



## condenado (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

mauserfan said:


> What strap is that?


Uncle Seiko GL831


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)

10-4


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Not strictly a watch for this thread but it's pretty close , took the US president off the 09 & trying it out on the 6309 7290 . And think it looks better , I think the president goes better with the black bezel .


----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

009


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Only bought the 09 a couple of weeks ago and really impressed with it ,& had the opportunity to buy a 07 today at a great price .So the deal was done and after a quick strap change onto a US president bracelet , here you go .


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hot off the Swimpruf presses


__
https://flic.kr/p/2kVMmzZ


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)

CPRwatch said:


> Only bought the 09 a couple of weeks ago and really impressed with it ,& had the opportunity to buy a 07 today at a great price .So the deal was done and after a quick strap change onto a US president bracelet , here you go .
> View attachment 15852863
> View attachment 15852862
> View attachment 15852848


I feel the same way, I've got both the 007 and 009, originally on the Seiko president and jubilee respectively but last year swapped them both to the strap code versions.

Here's my 12 year old modified 007 on the Strapcode Endmill.


----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)

12 year old modified 009 on a strapcode Angus -J


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Plain old 07 ,


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Plain old 09 ,


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Finally giving this 007 some wear. Just doesn't get the love like my 8 year old 009.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Half Dozen (Jul 20, 2018)

New build for the summer of '21 using the Namoki Titanium case bundle. Not a homage, but I drew inspiration from the Pelagos. Pardon the fingerprints and lint...


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

Dog walk.









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

I haven't worn this one for a really long time.










Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Synchronised the current SKX collection


----------



## begud (Oct 6, 2015)

scooby-wrx said:


> Synchronised the current SKX


Nice collection!


----------



## Time2Chase (Mar 23, 2019)

Late night fix!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## L110BFV (Oct 26, 2014)

CPRwatch said:


> View attachment 15885279


Any chance you could share what bracelet that is please?


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Showing off my SKX007 with its potential replacement, the SPB143 (sorry). I've loved my SKX's for many years but the 143 is lighter, a touch smaller, lower, a lot more comfortable, and has several upgrades both aesthetic and functional.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

L110BFV said:


> Any chance you could share what bracelet that is please?


It's a Uncle Seiko President & is the best aftermarket bracelet I've ever bought . Super comfortable and just lifts the watch to another level in my opinion .


----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## ghanycz (May 5, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

The 07 is quickly becoming my daily choice ,


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Realized I had forgot to post some pics from when I was setting up the patio furniture the other week... Erhm, a month ago. You'd think always wearing a watch I'd have a better concept of time.


----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## kavants (Jul 29, 2019)

SKX007 daily wear watch. Have an SKXA35 and SKX011J as well


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

All original (apart from bracelet) *SKX033J *


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## FLG44 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Not a 007 or 009, but I'm wearing a Seiko SKXA35 on Super Jubilee today. Still in the SKX family. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Coke









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

owning 3 SKX's my mod utilizing a SPB185 case really feels like a luxury SKX mod... this watch is very SKX sized no crown guards but 4 o'clock crown and whatever.. Others could disagree.. I kinda wish seiko had gone more this route with the MM200 reduced a new ~upmarket slightly skx replacement (stick a 4R in it) and give people a 200m SKX alternative they would want vs the "diver style" seiko 5 things??


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Gateway drug










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

I just received the 011. For now the hunt is over....


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Hippopotamodon said:


> I just received the 011. For now the hunt is over....
> View attachment 15913708


Lucky dog! Great 3 price collection there. I hope to acquire the 009 and 011 to complete the trifecta as well.


----------



## Cohfindex (Jul 24, 2017)

Hippopotamodon said:


> I just received the 011. For now the hunt is over....
> View attachment 15913708


Man, what a cool pic! Those 3 and a good variety of straps covers every base a man may need covered. Awesome!


----------



## jreagan (Dec 20, 2014)

Super underrated watches IMO


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Hippopotamodon said:


> I just received the 011. For now the hunt is over....
> View attachment 15913708


No hunt for an A35?


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

VincentG said:


> No hunt for an A35?


I guess I will have to engage to the hunt for an A35 at some point... Not yet though!


----------



## npl_texas (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## swsc (Jan 8, 2014)

Great looking 007! I keep mine on the original jubilee too, and even though it's not a high quality bracelet, it is very comfortable and functional.


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

My 1st 009 arrived earlier today. Absolutely love it! Don't know why people mod these..


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## ytwokc5 (Apr 13, 2009)

Purchased new in 2009 for $135. Added the president bracelet soon after. Still one of my favorites.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

ytwokc5 said:


> Purchased new in 2009 for $135. Added the president bracelet soon after. Still one of my favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Worth every penny!


----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

I have a problem..


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

scooby-wrx said:


> I have a problem..
> 
> View attachment 15922022


They say it is only a problem when it "becomes" a problem, I think my wife is part WIS, so no problem


----------



## Pilotguy89 (Aug 16, 2014)

amngwlvs said:


> Worth every penny!


That's why I love the SKX! One gentleman got a new one a few weeks ago (for more $$) and yours is 12 years old. Someone else could have one that's 21 years old!

For a car analogy it's like the Chevy express van. You can see one from 2003 or 2020 and darn near the same.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Synchronised 007 & 009


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## luk4s83 (Nov 10, 2020)

gto05z said:


> View attachment 15922015


Nice straps! Where did you got them?


----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)

luk4s83 said:


> Nice straps! Where did you got them?











CURVED END RUBBER STRAP FOR SEIKO SKX (CB10)


FEATURE o Material: Pure vulcanized rubber anti-UV, anti-dust and anti-allergic o Buckle Type: Brushed 316L stainless steel tang buckle (can be upgraded to PVD Black, Rose Gold or Yellow Gold) o Strap Color: Black, Dark Blue, Orange, Green, Red, Black/Red, Navy/Red o Design to fit Seiko SKX and...




www.crafterblue.com


----------



## luk4s83 (Nov 10, 2020)

gto05z said:


> CURVED END RUBBER STRAP FOR SEIKO SKX (CB10)
> 
> 
> FEATURE o Material: Pure vulcanized rubber anti-UV, anti-dust and anti-allergic o Buckle Type: Brushed 316L stainless steel tang buckle (can be upgraded to PVD Black, Rose Gold or Yellow Gold) o Strap Color: Black, Dark Blue, Orange, Green, Red, Black/Red, Navy/Red o Design to fit Seiko SKX and...
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

My 011 in its natural habitat!


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## bigshoe83 (Aug 21, 2018)

I have aligned the chapter ring since this pic


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

Finally, a SKX has returned to my collection... all is right with the world again.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## luk4s83 (Nov 10, 2020)

Silvek said:


> Finally, a SKX has returned to my collection... all is right with the world again.
> 
> View attachment 15930152


Beautiful combo!


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Rosy ,


----------



## Pilotguy89 (Aug 16, 2014)

Stock SKX on a cool-ish Phoenix morning. Before it goes super hot this afternoon.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

A few SKX's in this bunch, all synch'd today


----------



## G-Shocky (Apr 13, 2013)

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 15929045


Strap?


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

luk4s83 said:


> Beautiful combo!


Thanks!

As much as I love the canvas strap, there is just something about having a rubber strap on a SKX that prompted me to order the GL831 "Irezumi" from Uncle Seiko. It arrived today and I love it so far... it has a subtle but very unique look.


----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

In the sunshine,


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

scooby-wrx said:


> A few SKX's in this bunch, all synch'd today
> 
> View attachment 15937676
> 
> ...


Impressive to say the least


----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Almost forgot to post this,


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

SKX007K, my first automatic watch from a couple years ago. Think I've finally settled on a rubber strap that I like.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Just in late this afternoon, it's used but in excellent condition .Arrived on a nato , which was replaced immediately with a spare SKX jubilee bracelet I have .


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

ghost 009 and my 013


----------



## ariyamina (May 16, 2011)

Just dropped an NH36 in this old friend.


----------



## Fredjohnsonold (Feb 9, 2021)

SKX007 Divers watch yellow dial black prolof hands


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

Seikosha-Tom said:


> SKX007K, my first automatic watch from a couple years ago. Think I've finally settled on a rubber strap that I like.
> View attachment 15951523


And which is it?


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

oiljam said:


> And which is it?


This is the one. Incredibly flexible and compliant, while also being of a much more sensible length (read: shorter) than other Seiko dive straps. And in my opinion, it's also visually thick enough to balance out the chunk of the SKX's case.

Couple of things though. It comes with quick release spring bars that have tips that are too small for the SKX's lug holes. So you need to remove those spring bars and insert your own. However, the strap can't fit the typical Seiko fatbars. So you need to find some spring bars that are of normal thickness while simultaneously also having a large enough tip size to properly fit the SKX's lug holes. I believe they need to have a 1.1mm tip size.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

My 007 is back to original, apart from sapphire Crystal, after a few months of residing in the Namoki MM300 case.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

007 Arctic Camo Mod


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

A quick bezel insert swop & new US president bracelet, makes all the difference . And relax .


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## erbo3569 (Sep 18, 2020)

Don’t have the skx, but love my Prospex Pepsi!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

JohnM252 said:


> View attachment 15964536


Top photo


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Top photo


Thank you. Just had time for a quick snap as I was parking up.
It's the first time trying it on a plain black NATO, instead of its usual 'Bond' NATO.

Last week I tried it on a grey one. It is, as people say, a strap monster.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Still rocking it on Gasgas Bones velcro


----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

In all the mods you guys are doing…I’m wondering if a fellow SKX fan has a spare oem crystal lying around? My son and I have been tinkering as a way to bond. He scratched it up and chipped it pretty bad in the swimming pool. We are planning to go with sapphire but thought we’d see if this is in our capabilities before we splash out for a sapphire upgrade. Thanks in advance guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)

NH36 movement
Hour/minute bezel insert
Sterile dial
Pilot hands


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

For the last day of June ,


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

SKX007 OSC , Beads of Rice bracelet


----------



## nobags (Feb 16, 2009)

Time to be at the beach


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Hello July ,


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Pilotguy89 (Aug 16, 2014)

007 to ring in July 4th!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Simple mods, SKX007 and SKX009 on leather straps ,


----------



## beybibap (Jul 30, 2019)

Sprint Veloce said:


> SKX007 OSC , Beads of Rice bracelet


Nice bracelet, solid end links ?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Finally got around to some planned tweaks to my SKX mod: swapped in an OEM STO dark manta dial, OEM kanji day wheel, namoki MM polished hands, and a Clockwork Republic end link rubber strap.










I'm digging the refresh.

Though as things go, I'm now seeing some further tweaks of interest: lumed day and date wheels and blue AR sapphire. Oy, the modding urges are never ending 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

My trio. 007, 009, 011.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## beybibap (Jul 30, 2019)

Here's mine again, a modded near stock look SKX that is now on a Super engineer bracelet. It's a straight 22 mm bracelet, does not taper down.


----------



## CDS (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

My trio , & yes I'm a fan of the US president bracelet.


----------



## Ascalon (Feb 16, 2010)

Here's mine...


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Pigs in a blanket and a 007- life is good, people


----------



## Koolthang (Nov 13, 2015)

JohnM252 said:


> View attachment 15964536
> 
> 
> View attachment 15964890


Great look! May i ask where you got the nato from?


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Koolthang said:


> Great look! May i ask where you got the nato from?


Thank you.
That's the cheapest NATO straps premium NATO.


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

0


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

Top Enders releasing crocs from traps a dangerous risk, ranger says


Veteran crocodile ranger Tom Nichols is famous in the Northern Territory, cruising the Darwin Harbour to catch about 300 saltwater crocs a year and reduce the risk of a fatal attack. But some people are making his job harder.




www.abc.net.au




Really cool story! I wish there was a closer look of his watch.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Still rockin' mine after ~14 years. Occasionally its on a baseball glove leather strap with deployant


----------



## jweb (Oct 27, 2008)

Docrwm said:


> Still rockin' mine after ~14 years. Occasionally its on a baseball glove leather strap with deployant


I really like that bracelet


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

On US President,


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

uh oh... time for a movement swap...


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Bone stock 007 today.










Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## patunsorted (May 3, 2021)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

009 on a EO MN, it is my gada on the water watch.


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

maccasvanquish said:


> In all the mods you guys are doing&#8230;I'm wondering if a fellow SKX fan has a spare oem crystal lying around? My son and I have been tinkering as a way to bond. He scratched it up and chipped it pretty bad in the swimming pool. We are planning to go with sapphire but thought we'd see if this is in our capabilities before we splash out for a sapphire upgrade. Thanks in advance guys.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We're still looking for an oem Crystal to see if we can do this mod before buying a sapphire with his pocket money. Thanks in advance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

My 011 in its natural habitat.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

A stock all-original unmolested SKX in clean condition is becoming harder to find. So many have been modded.


----------



## JesseG (Nov 7, 2019)

Terry Lennox said:


> A stock all-original unmolested SKX in clean condition is becoming harder to find. So many have been modded.


Much like Honda Civics and Integras from the '90s and early 2000's  I like some of the modded SKX's I see, but for the most part I always prefer the stock look. People get a little too crazy with the mods, and it doesn't look like an SKX any more. It looks like a bunch of parts thrown at a simple/clean watch design. But hey, I'm glad there will always be plenty of aftermarket support for the SKX. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kramweil (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Finding myself drawn to aged bezel inserts these days.. Have a huge appreciation for original SKX's!


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Terry Lennox said:


> A stock all-original unmolested SKX in clean condition is becoming harder to find. So many have been modded.


This right here is why my SKX will never leave my collection, even though it's rarely worn. I know that eventually I'd start jonesing for another one and end up paying three times what I paid for this one for something in probably worse/less original condition.









Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

scooby-wrx said:


> Finding myself drawn to aged bezel inserts these days.. Have a huge appreciation for original SKX's!
> 
> View attachment 16031204
> 
> View attachment 16031205


Can't wait for the day mine looks like that!


----------



## hoss (Nov 1, 2014)

larand said:


> This right here is why my SKX will never leave my collection, even though it's rarely worn. I know that eventually I'd start jonesing for another one and end up paying three times what I paid for this one for something in probably worse/less original condition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not only that, but sellers are ripping off people by charging these atrocious prices for a cheap $150 watch. It's pathetic. And stupid people are buying them up just like they are buying up overpriced homes at rip off high prices.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

haters gonna hate, and typically call folks names too.


----------



## blinks112 (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

hoss said:


> Not only that, but sellers are ripping off people by charging these atrocious prices for a cheap $150 watch. It's pathetic. And stupid people are buying them up just like they are buying up overpriced homes at rip off high prices.


That sounds like a load of malarky. The SKX was never a $150 watch. It may have traded there for years but at one point Rolex Submariners traded for $1000. Doesn't mean it's a $1k watch today. You can still get the SKX new for less than MSRP. Hard to call that over priced in my books.


----------



## hoss (Nov 1, 2014)

amngwlvs said:


> That sounds like a load of malarky. The SKX was never a $150 watch. It may have traded there for years but at one point Rolex Submariners traded for $1000. Doesn't mean it's a $1k watch today. You can still get the SKX new for less than MSRP. Hard to call that over priced in my books.


Oh yes it was a $150 watch. I purchased 11 of them brand new back in 2015 and 2016 for between $140 and $150 from Rakuten from Japan. The SKX isn't worth anymore than $150. The only reason why it costs so much right now is because it's been discontinued for the last few years and it's become popular because many people want them. This has caused price gouging for this model. It's not worth $350 to $700 at today's prices though.


----------



## JesseG (Nov 7, 2019)

hoss said:


> Oh yes it was a $150 watch. I purchased 11 of them brand new back in 2015 and 2016 for between $140 and $150 from Rakuten from Japan. The SKX isn't worth anymore than $150. The only reason why it costs so much right now is because it's been discontinued for the last few years and it's become popular because many people want them. This has caused price gouging for this model. It's not worth $350 to $700 at today's prices though.


Even with that said, a consumer good is worth what people will pay for it, end of story. You were lucky to buy them for that price, well below the MSRP. Since I've been into watch collecting, SKX's usually went for about $250 new. I'm not surprised that prices have gone up, it's a watch legend and it's discontinued. I would buy a Turtle at a $400 price point, but I don't think it's crazy for an SKX either. They will only get more difficult to find brand new and unmolested.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

hoss said:


> Oh yes it was a $150 watch. I purchased 11 of them brand new back in 2015 and 2016 for between $140 and $150 from Rakuten from Japan. The SKX isn't worth anymore than $150. The only reason why it costs so much right now is because it's been discontinued for the last few years and it's become popular because many people want them. This has caused price gouging for this model. It's not worth $350 to $700 at today's prices though.


So if you bought so many, what's the problem? Shouldn't you have made a fantastic return on investment by now?

Of course they cost more because they're discontinued&#8230; That's how supply and demand works. Look at the Seiko SARB, 39mm Oyster Perpetual, 39mm Explorer among many others. Are people actually paying $700USD or is that listing pricing? Because I can find the 009 for $290 and the 009J for about $320 new in less than a minute on Google.


----------



## hoss (Nov 1, 2014)

amngwlvs said:


> So if you bought so many, what's the problem? Shouldn't you have made a fantastic return on investment by now?
> 
> Of course they cost more because they're discontinued&#8230; That's how supply and demand works. Look at the Seiko SARB, 39mm Oyster Perpetual, 39mm Explorer among many others. Are people actually paying $700USD or is that listing pricing? Because I can find the 009 for $290 and the 009J for about $320 new in less than a minute on Google.


I didn't buy them to sell them. I purchased them for myself to enjoy.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

hoss said:


> I didn't buy them to sell them. I purchased them for myself to enjoy.


I hope you enjoy and wear in good health! Assuming you don't have them all still but I'd love to see what you still do have; sounds like a great collection of a beloved watch.


----------



## hoss (Nov 1, 2014)

amngwlvs said:


> I hope you enjoy and wear in good health! Assuming you don't have them all still but I'd love to see what you still do have; sounds like a great collection of a beloved watch.


Thank you. And yes, I still have all of them. They're sitting in the watch display case. They're all brand new. I've worn only 2 or 3 of them for a few months when I got them and put them in the watch display case. I also own 22 various brand new Turtles that I purchased in the last 2 months. I just love these SKX and Turtle diver's watches.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

Some more underwater pics of my 011. Unfortunately they are mostly out of focus but you get an idea!


----------



## johncomer (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Terry Lennox said:


> A stock all-original unmolested SKX in clean condition is becoming harder to find. So many have been modded.


Here in Australia an SKX007j or SKX009j consistently get around AUD$500. My tip is that eventually they will surpass the value of many mid tier Seikos including these MAS reinterpretations. They already consistently achieve better pre-owned prices than the Samurai and some turtles.


----------



## Mr.V1984 (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Vaccination day buddy










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## brdl04 (Dec 14, 2011)

Was able to snag a brand new never worn SKX recently and love it. Those whining about the price being close to msrp sound like my grandfather complaining about the cost of Submariners being more than $500 these days. "Way to overpriced for that steel watch!"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoss (Nov 1, 2014)

How much did you pay for it?


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

MrDisco99 said:


> uh oh... time for a movement swap...
> 
> View attachment 16026241


All better now


----------



## brdl04 (Dec 14, 2011)

hoss said:


> How much did you pay for it?


$300. worth every penny.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4fit (Oct 20, 2015)

Today's choice. 









Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoss (Nov 1, 2014)

brdl04 said:


> $300. worth every penny.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not bad for NOS brand new. I've seen sellers ask for $500 to $700 for this same model brand new. Who sells this model brand new for $300 right now? Where did you buy yours from?


----------



## brdl04 (Dec 14, 2011)

hoss said:


> Not bad for NOS brand new. I've seen sellers ask for $500 to $700 for this same model brand new. Who sells this model brand new for $300 right now? Where did you buy yours from?


Reddit watch exchange. Someone bought one as a backup in 2018 when he heard they were going out of production. Didn't ever need it. I think )5-$700 would be too much. But you can get pretty great condition for $3-350.

Here is an example:









Seiko Automatic Diver SKX007 SKX007K1 SKX007K Rubber Band 200M Mens Watch | eBay


Model: SKX007K1. Water Resistance: 200M. Features: Analog Display, 200M Water Resistance, Luminous Hands And Markers. Series: Seiko Diver's. Band Type: Strap. Band Material: Rubber. It's our passion, and we put a lot of energy into it.



www.ebay.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colmustard86 (Jul 16, 2019)

Yeah I think it is a watch that is still amazing at sub $500. I have a SKX009 and four SKX007, all never modded and original. The SKX007 one is one that I wear with a new in box back up and I have two new also waiting for each one of my boys.


----------



## hoss (Nov 1, 2014)

I have 11 SKX diver’s. A combo of the 007 and the 009.


----------



## Colmustard86 (Jul 16, 2019)

@hoss you make me feel better, I thought I may have been the only one lol!


----------



## brdl04 (Dec 14, 2011)

hoss said:


> I have 11 SKX diver's. A combo of the 007 and the 009.


Is there a reason for that many? Is it an art piece ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoss (Nov 1, 2014)

brdl04 said:


> Is there a reason for that many? Is it an art piece ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wanted to stock up on the SKX to have many extras on hand just in case Seiko ever discontinued them. It's good to have more than one on hand. Plus, I like the SKX style.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Flashback Friday! This battle-scarred SKX, the modern everyman diver for Day 5 of my Seiko proper Diver's week.

Many times I have been tempted to get the scratched crystal and the mauled bezel and the squishy crown replaced but I have stopped because this watch, in my collection, is a "character" only because of its signs of age and use. A classic. 









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Xqlusive (Aug 6, 2021)

My first watch ever bought, 13 years old, only have been standing still for a couple of months since i got it, it is a real workhorse. It is with the original Seiko Presidential bracelet that is still really comfortable.

























But the main spring is wearing out and it is about an minute off an day. So will send it for an movement replacement (like for like), glass will be replaced into Safire (flat) and day ring will be replaced with an kanji version. First i thought of replacing the bezel ring but i think i will keep it in to show the scars from over the years, in the end it is still workhouse


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

naganaga said:


> Flashback Friday! This battle-scarred SKX, the modern everyman diver for Day 5 of my Seiko proper Diver's week.
> 
> Many times I have been tempted to get the scratched crystal and the mauled bezel and the squishy crown replaced but I have stopped because this watch, in my collection, is a "character" only because of its signs of age and use. A classic.
> 
> ...


Yeah that's a keeper. Appreciate the damage. It's proof of a life well lived. Looking forward to when mine looks like that.


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

009J making way for the 7002-700J. Very similar, but have to put the latest one to the test.


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

SKX007 upgraded with a 4R36 movement. Normally wear it on an aftermarket rubber strap or an Uncle Seiko Z199 bracelet. Just for kicks decided to pull the original jubilee bracelet out from the back of the drawer.


----------



## brdl04 (Dec 14, 2011)

Seikosha-Tom said:


> SKX007 upgraded with a 4R36 movement. Normally wear it on an aftermarket rubber strap or an Uncle Seiko Z199 bracelet. Just for kicks decided to pull the original jubilee bracelet out from the back of the drawer.
> View attachment 16045752
> 
> View attachment 16045753


Did you do the upgrade yourself?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Finally wore the DIY NH36 upgraded again


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

brdl04 said:


> Did you do the upgrade yourself?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah I had a watchmaker perform the upgrade. Furthest thing I've done since that upgrade is swap the crown; an aftermarket crown had to be used for the upgrade, but I started to dislike how big that crown was, so I swapped to a smaller aftermarket (and signed) crown more in line with the dimensions of the stock crown.


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

Upgraded to NE15 movement with S crown and sapphire Crystal.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Abhishek.b27 (May 20, 2019)

Banzai!!!









(one of 3 SKXs I own. This one pictured here is completely stock. The other two have been modded.)


----------



## johncomer (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Stanhope (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## johncomer (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## Stanhope (Dec 25, 2019)

Hippopotamodon said:


> View attachment 16050987


Gonna have to go for a red strap on mine. Very cool.


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

I noticed this funny light refraction in the pool so I had to get a picture.


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

It's an SKX weekend


----------



## Colmustard86 (Jul 16, 2019)

In the Smokey Mountians today


----------



## Colmustard86 (Jul 16, 2019)

(Diving) at an aquarium lol


----------



## Xqlusive (Aug 6, 2021)

My old SKX007K2 is ready for transport, highl time for some maintenance (& mods)!









Old bezel ring will be kept as a piece of history (and can be switched back if wanted).


----------



## Stanhope (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

Newly purchased 007K1 from Creation Watches:










Is it normal to get a instruction booklet in Arabic? I'm wondering if it was intended for a "J" model box...









I also thought to ask here; when were the SKX models officially discontinued? I was surprised to see that mine was from 2019 -


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

jlatassa said:


> Is it normal to get a instruction booklet in Arabic? I'm wondering if it was intended for a "J" model box...
> 
> I also thought to ask here; when were the SKX models officially discontinued? I was surprised to see that mine was from 2019 -


There were Arabic K models as well. I bought a SKX013 (these were K only) from Creation a few years ago and it came with an Arabic day wheel and warranty booklet.

I remember new inventory worldwide started tightening and prices started climbing around September of 2019.


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

Thank you, @MrDisco99 !


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hope it's OK to post a close relative to the 007/009.  Here's my SKXA35 on Strapcode Super Jubilee.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

The best kind of SKX


----------



## Xqlusive (Aug 6, 2021)

Yes!, and How so?


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Because its a 013!

Crashing the thread


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## FLG44 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## johncomer (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Sorry to hijack the thread. I’m looking to pick up an SKX007 or SKX009. Anyhone have a good suggestion on a store that has a good price (other than eBay)? Creation Watches seems to be the best I‘ve seen so far price wise for a 009.


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

boemher said:


> The best kind of SKX
> View attachment 16081850





boemher said:


> Because its a 013!
> 
> Crashing the thread


Is it? The seconds hand looks like that of a 007!


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

mi6_ said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread. I'm looking to pick up an SKX007 or SKX009. Anyhone have a good suggestion on a store that has a good price (other than eBay)? Creation Watches seems to be the best I've seen so far price wise for a 009.


That's where I would get it. Looks like they have the last stash of NOS.


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

I second that - my 007 came from CW.


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Just got this one. Love how aged the bezel insert is!


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Very nice! My ghost pepsi says Hi


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

I'm liking the Uncle Seiko GL831 strap for that old school look.


----------



## Jale (Jul 11, 2018)

1. SKX007
2. Regulated NH Movement
3. Lumed Ceramic Bezel
4. Single Domed Sapphire w/ AR
5. Lumed Signed Crown
6. US Tattoo Rubber Strap


















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueFrappuccino (Sep 9, 2021)

pepsi skx. Fly with it sometimes. Yes the skx is my favorite cult to be in. 5kx is just mehhh&#8230; skx forever.


----------



## FLG44 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

jlatassa said:


> Is it? The seconds hand looks like that of a 007!


Yes its a 007 seconds hand in an skx013
Here it is next to a normal one. I like both, but its nice to see lollipop hand on there when I miss the 007 look.


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Synchronised the SKX007's today


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Why in the world do you have so many SKX007???? I get maybe two if you have a 007 and 009, or one on bracelet, one on strap.

I just bought an SKX009 and I’m kicking myself for not getting the 007. I’m not sure about the Pepsi bezel and the dark navy dial on the 009. The dial just looks black to me. I was expecting more of a navy blue hue.


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

I buy, refurb, service or modify (depending on condition). 4 of the watches in the photos will be up for sale soon. (x2) of those are mine: 1 'J' Version and 1 'K' Version.

Have the same pair in 009's. I love the blue dial of the 009, but the 007 is certainly the better watch in my opinion. I'm sure you'll get a good price if its still in mint condition with box and papers 

I'd be happy to workout a trade, but all of mine are pre-owned so have slight imperfections.

Probably best to mod what you have as parts are readily available. Dial and Bezel are very simple to swap on the SKX's.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

scooby-wrx said:


> I buy, refurb, service or modify (depending on condition). 4 of the watches in the photos will be up for sale soon. (x2) of those are mine: 1 'J' Version and 1 'K' Version.
> 
> Have the same pair in 009's. I love the blue dial of the 009, but the 007 is certainly the better watch in my opinion. I'm sure you'll get a good price if its still in mint condition with box and papers
> 
> ...


Nice. Thanks for the offer but I will be keeping my SKX009. Way too soon to flip it. I'll give it a chance to grow on me. I've got a Strapcode/Miltat jubilee bracelet on the way to dress it up. I always second guess myself. I'd love to just get both, but I've got way too many watches as is.

I owned an SKX013 for over a year a while back (before they were discontinued). I decided to flip it when Marc at LIW came out with his modded Islander ISL-05 version. After another year of owning that Islander, I decided it was nice, but smaller than I like my divers to wear (despite my modest 6.5" wrist). The watch with the gloss ceramic insert and jubilee bracelet was just too dressy, especially with the small mid-size case. But despite the great value, good build quality, and awesome specs, it just somehow lacked the charm of an actual SKX. Maybe I'm just not into homage watches? Don't mean to slag the Islanders as they're great (and have better specs in almost every measurable way), but it was no replacement for an actual Seiko SKX.



















So this time I thought I'd get the larger SKX007/009. These wear great with the still short 46mm lug to lug (similar to a 42mm Orient Mako/Ray/Kamasu). Just had a tough time deciding between the 007/009. Went with the 009 as I thought it was more the iconic SKX and thought I'd like the pop of colour (and it was cheaper). I'm thinking of getting the Citizen NY0086 (Pepsi) so kind of wish in hindsight I got the SKX007 as I'm not sure I want 2 Pepsi divers. Might get the NY0040-09W full lume instead to sit beside my SKX009. After buying much more expensive watches the past year (Seiko SPB143 for example), I've come to miss charm of watches like the SKX and NY0040. They're both great entry level divers and are really special despite not having great "specs".


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

scooby-wrx said:


> Synchronised the SKX007's today
> 
> View attachment 16114952
> 
> ...


I want to be like you when I grow up!


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)

*SEIKO Quartz* 7548-7000 *JDM* 150M Diver along with an *SKX 009J








*


----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)

SEIKO SKX-009J with SEIKO 7002


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 12, 2015)

Not a genuine SKX007 but one Seiko should have made IMO. Sapphire crystal, full lume ceramic bezel, NH35 movement, signed screw down crown and solid end link bracelet. And the best bit, these are £105 new which includes delivery?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)

This gets the most wrist time.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Nothing beats the classics!


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Saw this just now on an old Forensic Files episode:










Might be an SKX, or more likely 7002 / 6309 slim. If it's a SEIKO at all, sure looks like one.


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

Yesterday I took the legend for the last dive of the season!


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Skx and some older brothers


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Still my favorite WUS thread after all these years.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

It is certainly one of my favorite threads


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

This is my favorite thread too. And here is my favorite watch!


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

And another one from today!








I really like the red NATO with the red Sunday.


----------



## octas (Nov 16, 2016)

SKX 399


----------



## ApostatePipe (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

New old stock SKX009K1 I recently purchased with a Strapcode/Miltat Jubilee on a 6.5” wrist. Previously owned an SKX013 which I felt was a bit too small for my preferences for a tool dive watch (just too small and stubby). Enjoying the size and Pepsi colour scheme of the 009. Strapcode bracelet makes this such a great watch. Glad I bought another of these iconic divers before they dissapear.


----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Xqlusive (Aug 6, 2021)

Xqlusive said:


> My old SKX007K2 is ready for transport, highl time for some maintenance (& mods)!
> 
> Old bezel ring will be kept as a piece of history (and can be switched back if wanted).
> View attachment 16063759


So i finally got my watch back from Rob @ Monsterwatches (NL). I have previously bought this SKX007K2 and 2x SBDA001 in 2008 / 2009 but after that never contacted him. now in 2021 i had an email reply from him about the service i wanted for my SKX007 in January this year, another couple of months gone by. After i bought some new parts, mod parts and send him multiple messages but had no reply's from him what so ever about the status or that i changed my mind about the type of bezel insert . I have read multiple reviews that his communication is the worst part about him and again this also seemed true for me (he never replied if he had received my watch in good order, it can't be bought anymore or otherwise the price is tripled😢). So i started to worry because 1,5 month has gone by and felt a bit left in the dark... 

But today i received this package in the mail and it seems he has read my emails, this is the result:



















Service & mods:
7S26 movement replacement (including new back-plate)
Kanji (white) day wheel
New S signed crown
Sapphire glass (transparent AR & bezel less)
Classic *Aluminium* gray bezel insert
bezel spring (old 1 broken) & several O-rings

Old movement & Hardlex glass i received back. Price and service A+, communication almost non existent haha.

So i am a happy man again


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKXA35 on Strapcode Super Jubilee today. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

ApostatePipe said:


> View attachment 16145712


That's not a seiko correct? 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ApostatePipe (Aug 18, 2021)

JLS36 said:


> That's not a seiko correct?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Fair point. I figured, in the interest of keeping the thread going, SKX007 compatible watches would be cool to post. I can remove it if needed.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

ApostatePipe said:


> Fair point. I figured, in the interest of keeping the thread going, SKX007 compatible watches would be cool to post. I can remove it if needed.


Has a Seiko movement. You’re fine bro.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Xqlusive (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lany (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## morrison2951 (Apr 14, 2008)

DLW blue sapphire, chapter ring and S crown on my SKX007J. Love it!


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

SKX007J


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX009 on Strapcode Super Jubilee.






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FLG44 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

VincentG said:


> View attachment 16183166


Lovely watch, but is that photo from May?!


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

konners said:


> Lovely watch, but is that photo from May?!


It could be, yes. This is more recent I think.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

(x3) almost identical SKX009's


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Did a bit of work on the SKX007J's today to keep them tidy and running


----------



## Pilotguy89 (Aug 16, 2014)

scooby-wrx said:


> Did a bit of work on the SKX007J's today to keep them tidy and running
> 
> View attachment 16249931
> 
> ...


They look great! What work did you do to them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Pilotguy89 said:


> They look great! What work did you do to them?


Thanks, nothing major as I plan on keeping these original (aftermarket Jubilee is the only aftermarket part)

Replaced the following:


Crystal Gasket
Crown Seal & O-Ring
Case Back O-Ring (lubed with silicone grease)
Bezel O-Ring
Cleaned dial (blowing dust off) and slight dab with Rodico if necessary

Movements are all running well mechanically and are nice / clean so no need for a service at this point.


----------



## Pilotguy89 (Aug 16, 2014)

scooby-wrx said:


> Thanks, nothing major as I plan on keeping these original (aftermarket Jubilee is the only aftermarket part)
> 
> Replaced the following:
> 
> ...


Awesome! I changed out the crown and stem with new gasket in mine this pastJanuary. 

I did the caseback and bezel o rings last month. I got the caseback and bezel gaskets from Crystal times. They fit nicely. 

Where did you find the crystal gasket? I purchased 2 off eBay and each time I smashed a corner and they seemed pretty brittle. 

Cheers,
Andrew 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Lost track of how many SKX009's I have in my possession at the moment.. (x2) others in pieces too  

All up for grabs if anyone fancies one for Christmas 😃


----------



## Crawdaddy (Aug 24, 2018)

It’s about that time


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Is it just me or does anyone else prefer aged bezel inserts over new? Ignore the fact that the new one I had fitted was aftermarket 

As it was:











Now with the aged bezel insert (original)


----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)

I especially like the ones like this one, that look like they’ve been used as intended!


lany said:


> View attachment 16164032


----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)

I just noticed that my comment was pretty much a copy of yours! I’m right with you.


scooby-wrx said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else prefer aged bezel inserts over new? Ignore the fact that the new one I had fitted was aftermarket
> 
> As it was:
> 
> ...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Xqlusive (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Frack (Mar 9, 2021)

Just picked up my first SKX with the intent to mod. After wearing it for the last three weeks I’m finding that I love it the way it came from the factory so for now I will leave it be.


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

One photo - three threads  Some Finest seikos


----------



## Pilotguy89 (Aug 16, 2014)

Ready for a fun filled weekend in San Diego










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pilotguy89 (Aug 16, 2014)

Went up to Laguna Beach for brunch


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlfloyd1 (Jul 30, 2019)

SKX009K and SKX007J with Crystal Times flat sapphire crystal, Uncle Seiko Militat bracelets, and NH35 winding & hacking movements 
with signed crowns.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

The original 7S26 in an old Pro Hunter mod I built for a friend a few years back (remember Pro Hunter mods ) finally went on the fritz, so I recently rebuilt it for him with an NH36 and lumed S crown and NH stem from Crystaltimes. 




























Also:

-Bezel insert from Dagaz

-Bezel and hands from DLW

-Crystal and crown from Crystaltimes

-Cerakote by MotorCity Watchworks

-Strap from Barton


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Trying to decide which aged bezel insert to keep..


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Pilotguy89 (Aug 16, 2014)

scooby-wrx said:


> Trying to decide which aged bezel insert to keep..
> View attachment 16326911
> 
> View attachment 16326913


I like the insert on the right. Looks like it’s lived a life but has a deeper and richer color. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Thanks *Pilotguy89*, I'm leaning towards the one on the right too. Wore it today and absolutely love it!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

My 007;
Regards!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

My 009 on US President bracelet.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKXA35 on Strapcode Super Jubilee today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*4*


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Jeff4134 (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Abhishek.b27 (May 20, 2019)

SKX007 with some mangoes.


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)

Sunrise and an skx011


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

MDT IT said:


> *4*


Is it just me, or do those hands look like they are weirdly off of their axis?


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX009 on Strapcode Super Jubilee today.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tk59194 (Dec 28, 2021)

Waiting on this to come back from Duarte at NEWW, can't wait!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tk59194 (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

My ghost pepsi 009 from my late friend Mike, rip


----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## bam49 (May 27, 2008)

think this one is about 15-16 years old now, Harley is a bit younger


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

My 7th and hopefully last SKX***. Not that I don’t love them…I just buy, sell and then rebuy them too much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Has anyone tried the stock oyster from a 5kx on an SKX?


----------



## Pilotguy89 (Aug 16, 2014)

dsquared24 said:


> Has anyone tried the stock oyster from a 5kx on an SKX?


I haven’t but I’m quite certain the 5KX bracelets use normal sized spring bars whereas the SKX uses the fat spring bars. You can use the thinner normal spring bars on an SKX although they could pop out potentially. 

Cheers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Pilotguy89 said:


> I haven’t but I’m quite certain the 5KX bracelets use normal sized spring bars whereas the SKX uses the fat spring bars. You can use the thinner normal spring bars on an SKX although they could pop out potentially.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> ...


I’ve read that too. Fortunately I have a couple pairs of some slim fats so hopefully they work. Been thinking about trying this out but wanted to see if anyone had any experience with it yet.


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Subafan (Sep 21, 2013)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Gorgeous day out today felt like 80 degrees wife's phone read 75


----------



## Subafan (Sep 21, 2013)

009 today!


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)

Just picked up my SKX from service. Replaced previously modded crystal and bezel back to OEM. He polished the whole case, so now my scratches are mostly gone


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

Subzero46 said:


> Just picked up my SKX from service. Replaced previously modded crystal and bezel back to OEM. He polished the whole case, so now my scratches are mostly gone


Why? Polishing the watch was your decision? I would demand a new case if a watch maker polished my watch without me asking them to do it!


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)

Hippopotamodon said:


> Why? Polishing the watch was your decision? I would demand a new case if a watch maker polished my watch without me asking them to do it!


I was thinking of demanding a case, but it would look as “new” as the my now polished case. I’ll just wear it and make new scratches. Plus, with the new crystal and bezel it all looks brand new now.
I get my service on my SRP777 turtle for free, so I’m happy with that.


----------



## Abhishek.b27 (May 20, 2019)

I have hoarded skxes/skxii and have 4 of them - 2 in stock condition and 2 which serve as mod bases. 

Here's a mint stock skx009 untouched with mods unlike the other skx009 which has been totally modded.










Here's my modded skx009.


----------



## Barnaby'sDad (Feb 12, 2019)

My SKX hasn’t run in a while. After two failed watch repair shop attempts, I finally decided to pop it open myself.










Scuffing on the inside of the case back. If you tapped the rotor, it freely wobbled around.










It’s running now, but VERY slowly. I’ll have to pop it back open tomorrow and try to speed it up a bit.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Getting back into the skx world with a 171 mod soon. I was hoping somebody may be able to help me with some info on cases. I’m looking at the CT and DLW SKX cases. Is there a difference? I previously used a CT when they first came out before DLW was offering cases. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Synchronised SKX007J's!


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Stock 09 ,


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

+Angus jubilee


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## ThePilgrim (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

Happy to oblige. Old faithful.


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

Upgraded SKX009.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

Put it on a jubilee today. Also has a sapphire crystal, automatic movement and signed crown.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pipehack (Jul 14, 2020)

The watch that started it all.


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Latest set arrived today, so pulled them apart, threw the cases etc in the ultrasonic cleaner, time-tested and reassembled.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

On the wrist today ,


----------



## jbart (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

(x4) of each 007J's & 009J's with more on the way..


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

scooby-wrx said:


> (x4) of each 007J's & 009J's with more on the way..
> 
> View attachment 16462667
> 
> View attachment 16462668


You are a monster my friend!


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

only keeping 2. Very tough decision 😁


----------



## arolex (Feb 12, 2017)

whitestripes said:


> I've got a SKX007 waiting for me at the post office... wasn't home when the mailman came today . How about some pics to hold me over til then? Stock, modded, on steel, on rubber, it's all good!
> 
> I love this one by WIS_Chronomaster (hope it's ok to use it)


Here you go…

l think it’s 12-15 years old (hence some yellowing). Recently serviced. Great watch, great workhorse.


----------



## jhauke (Feb 3, 2019)

From December, not wearing it today, been dailying my Flightmaster for a bit.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## demPho (Sep 11, 2021)

The proper choice for a boat day. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Does anyone know where to buy a pre regulated NH36 movement?

I haven’t worn my SKX in a long time mainly because it’s very inaccurate and I haven’t been able to source a new mov.

I’m pretty sure I have a 4r36 in there now, and even IT has been regulated.

Thanks!


----------



## Pilotguy89 (Aug 16, 2014)

AndrwTNT said:


> Does anyone know where to buy a pre regulated NH36 movement?
> 
> I haven’t worn my SKX in a long time mainly because it’s very inaccurate and I haven’t been able to source a new mov.
> 
> ...


I found mine on the e bay. It was Jan of 2021 so it was pretty cheap and I think they’re a bit more nowadays unfortunately. I paid a bit more to get one with a 4 o clock date wheel. Also keep in mind the one it comes with will most likely be after market. I swapped mine to the one on my 7s26

Regards 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

N. American market SKX173, the SKX007 cousin, with the 1st generation Sg dial/ movement


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Kaboom25 (May 28, 2014)

AndrwTNT said:


> Does anyone know where to buy a pre regulated NH36 movement?
> 
> I haven’t worn my SKX in a long time mainly because it’s very inaccurate and I haven’t been able to source a new mov.
> 
> ...


I have bought several from this seller on Aliexpress:









29.9US $ 56% OFF|Japan Original NH35/NH35A Mechanical Movement with Black Date Window Luxury Automatic Watch Movt Replace Kit High Accuracy 2021|Repair Tools & Kits| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





And they all ran well within +10s/d, both on the timegrapher and the wrist. They aren't pre-regulated, for sure, but they all ran great.
A couple of them were even +3, +4s/d


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

tro_jan said:


> N. American market SKX173, the SKX007 cousin, with the 1st generation Sg dial/ movement


Beauty - what bracelet you got her on?


----------



## dacd4134 (Dec 8, 2021)

Dwijaya said:


> View attachment 16500891


What strap is this?


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

dacd4134 said:


> What strap is this?


Crafter blue cb10


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

New to me SKX-009











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Hale color said:


> Beauty - what bracelet you got her on?


It's on a MiLTAT oyster bracelet


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Picked up this molded skx


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Just a couple of aged / 'Ghost' SKX009J's chilling


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

scooby-wrx said:


> Just a couple of aged / 'Ghost' SKX009J's chilling
> 
> View attachment 16521418
> 
> View attachment 16521419


Did someone said ghost SKX009 ? 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Honestly didn't realise I had so many SKX009J's until I went through the watch drawer earlier today.. SKX009's certainly don't sell as fast as the SKX007's


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

scooby-wrx said:


> Honestly didn't realise I had so many SKX009J's until I went through the watch drawer earlier today.. SKX009's certainly don't sell as fast as the SKX007's
> 
> View attachment 16525557
> 
> View attachment 16525556


Awesome collection! Selling some?












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## demPho (Sep 11, 2021)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

fskywalker said:


> Awesome collection! Selling some?



Thanks  Yes, all of these are available. PM me for more info. Cheers


----------



## sf16 (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

SKX009










Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## demPho (Sep 11, 2021)

sf16 said:


> View attachment 16525580


Y’all are making me want a 009!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

SKX009









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

My 011


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX007 on Strapcode Jubilee today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

scooby-wrx said:


> (x4) of each 007J's & 009J's with more on the way..
> 
> View attachment 16462667
> 
> View attachment 16462668


with that amount of skx , i wonder if some had been mods?


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

scooby-wrx said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else prefer aged bezel inserts over new? Ignore the fact that the new one I had fitted was aftermarket
> 
> As it was:
> 
> ...


i'm still with the original and seeing tons of same 009pepsi, i'm start mto thinking to replace with the dlw ceramic to give that freshness but still had concern about it


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

Never get tired of looking at these awesome 007 & 009s.
I'm digging' all the different band combos.








Bought this 009J in 2018 here on WUS. 😍👍


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

with the brother


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

Kramweil said:


> View attachment 16030600
> 
> View attachment 16030602


tell time and so much story and history to tell


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

Ascalon said:


> Here's mine...


what is the gorgeous insert bezel u have? is it ceramic?


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> Finally got around to some planned tweaks to my SKX mod: swapped in an OEM STO dark manta dial, OEM kanji day wheel, namoki MM polished hands, and a Clockwork Republic end link rubber strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very interesting looking dial inside the skx....manta and the hands


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

cuthbert said:


> View attachment 15950798


what insert bezel? looks great, grey red?


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

scooby-wrx said:


> A few SKX's in this bunch, all synch'd today
> 
> View attachment 15937676
> 
> ...


just find out the gorgeous looking insert bezel from this angle, specially the pepsi with red dial....brian may eds? looks superb


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Dwijaya said:


> very interesting looking dial inside the skx....manta and the hands


Many thanks!

A while back I grabbed a lumed date wheel and fully lumed black ceramic bezel, but regrettably haven’t yet gotten around to switching those parts. Thanks for the functional prompt to get back to that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

Once upon a time


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Sorry, this is my SKX011


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Dwijaya said:


> what insert bezel? looks great, grey red?


Yes, and new bezel...slight mod, I think the 009 looks great but too many colours. This insett is more alike the dial.


----------



## Jasmcdade (11 mo ago)




----------



## Seenovision (Jun 3, 2019)

Here’s my SKX007 on a grey nato. Cheers!


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## boney3147 (Dec 20, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Deep blue hue


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Namoki SKX Ti project underway!


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

fskywalker said:


> Namoki SKX Ti project underway!


That‘s going to look sweet!


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Cover Drive said:


> That‘s going to look sweet!


Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TAYLORPACIFIC (Dec 19, 2015)

Doing a spot of desk diving


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

009
Hbd dad


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

SKX Ti











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

I have a couple of 007/Monsters I’d like to have modded. Is there a list of people who do mods or can anyone make a recommendation? I know it’s not a hard DIY but I’d prefer not to mess it up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Can Seiko 5’s play too? 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bugi (May 2, 2010)




----------



## Jagger11 (Dec 24, 2021)

Great thread!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I wonder how you choose various option of the glass, flat, dome, double with slotted 
Edge, plan dome, top hats , with chamfer,etc?


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Dwijaya said:


> I wonder how you choose various option of the glass, flat, dome, double with slotted
> Edge, plan dome, top hats , with chamfer,etc?


The crystal is a Namoki double
dome sapphire with clear AR on the underside and no bevel on the top. Decided on that configuration as wanted to have minimum glare without the hassle of having AR on the top which can get scratched and avoid the space between the sapphire and the bezel where dirt / dust can get accumulated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gert17 (Jun 5, 2017)

011 for me today :cheers:


----------



## gert17 (Jun 5, 2017)

fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Very nice. Simple but nice!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

007 on my favourite strap.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Today


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Another essential;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## DestroLefty (11 mo ago)

The dressy 173. Time left it marks and some markings already fell off. (Anyone know what would be best the get those black markings back on the bezel?)


----------



## TAYLORPACIFIC (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## DestroLefty (11 mo ago)

And my Frankenmonster done by Yobokies.


----------



## johncomer (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ascalon (Feb 16, 2010)

Dwijaya said:


> what is the gorgeous insert bezel u have? is it ceramic?


Yes, this was a ceramic bezel I picked up from eBay. Quite cheap. nicely finished. Very easy to fit. The only thing is, it is design for a domed crystal. With the standard one, it has a slight recess, but it looks really nice.


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

Ascalon said:


> Yes, this was a ceramic bezel I picked up from eBay. Quite cheap. nicely finished. Very easy to fit. The only thing is, it is design for a domed crystal. With the standard one, it has a slight recess, but it looks really nice.


Well said.. I think that's the key to this bezel... Design for domed crystal... Will keep it in mind till the times came up. 

Thanks


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Gateway drug to Seiko and watch collecting


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

Love my trusted SKX007J


----------



## dondiletante (Nov 13, 2020)

Hello everyone!

I've cycled across many different straps on my SKX007 and my top 2 choices have always been the stock wave-vent Z22 and the DAL1BP since I like to keep things OEM.

Very recently I paid attention to the stock jubilee and now I'm seriously considering it. now before pulling the trigger I'd like to ask: does it fit a 6 inch wrist? Is it easy to size? Is it difficult to remove if using the stock fat spring bars?

Thank you!

Edit: required pic 😉


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

dondiletante said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I've cycled across many different straps on my SKX007 and my top 2 choices have always been the stock wave-vent Z22 and the DAL1BP since I like to keep things OEM.
> 
> ...


I love keeping things OEM most of the time, so I also prefer the DAL1BP and the jubilee. 
The OEM jubilee is a great bracelet, very comfortable and light. It is easy to size, it uses push pins and not collars like other Seiko bracelets. It is a bit tricky to remove using the original shoulder-less spring bars but once you are used to it it's no problem. It will fit a 6 inch wrist. 
You should be aware if you order one though, that there are many fakes, some of them very good and difficult to identify. 
Here is a pic of one of my SKXs on the stock jubilee.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Well, Harold kinda changed it a little bit.


----------



## TAYLORPACIFIC (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## WTN23 (10 mo ago)




----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

Just picked up this mod with patina treatment by Shadow Watchmaker of Instagram fame. I really like it on this oyster bracelet.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheriff_Lobo (9 mo ago)

pride and joy of my collection. brand new from LIW two years ago.


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## dondiletante (Nov 13, 2020)

Hippopotamodon said:


> I love keeping things OEM most of the time, so I also prefer the DAL1BP and the jubilee.
> The OEM jubilee is a great bracelet, very comfortable and light. It is easy to size, it uses push pins and not collars like other Seiko bracelets. It is a bit tricky to remove using the original shoulder-less spring bars but once you are used to it it's no problem. It will fit a 6 inch wrist.
> You should be aware if you order one though, that there are many fakes, some of them very good and difficult to identify.
> Here is a pic of one of my SKXs on the stock jubilee.
> View attachment 16576335


Thank you for that @Hippopotamodon ! Now I'm decided to buy it. Stopped wearing the 007 for a while due to not finding a comfortable rubber strap, I hope the jubilee changes this!


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)

Waffle strap today….


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

First Gen (Singapore dial), N. American market SKX173


----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## coaster183 (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Ti SKX friday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## johncomer (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

I really really like these watches!


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Lovely


----------



## Fredjohnsonold (Feb 9, 2021)

Rikimaru said:


> Lovely
> 
> View attachment 16623133


nice


Rikimaru said:


> Lovely


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## coaster183 (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

SKX009


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKXA35 on Strapcode Jubilee.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 16625789


That’s a great looking mod, can you tell us the details? Thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

SKX009 full Navy Blue


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

OkiFrog said:


> That’s a great looking mod, can you tell us the details? Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's a ground up build starting w/ a Namokis skx 3:00 crown no guard case, chapter ring, sapphire insert, & red S crown. I had the handset, dial, case back & crystal already. The coin edge bezel is from Crystal Times. 

I've already replaced the dial w/ similar but w/ red DIVER 200m script. Looking to replace the handset to better match the lume as well. These builds tend to evolve till all components are tweaked and working well together.
dP


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Fredjohnsonold (Feb 9, 2021)

SKX007 Black Cerkaote White Nato Strap


----------



## Sheriff_Lobo (9 mo ago)

skx009ji w strapcode jubilee


----------



## Fredjohnsonold (Feb 9, 2021)

nice
[/QUOTE]


JohnM67 said:


> View attachment 16633594


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Classic Seiko SKX007


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

SEIKO SKXA53, the YOBOKIES Hammer bracelet is beautiful, same design than the President with links a little bigger.


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

009











Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

July '04 Ghost 009 on an EO MN


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Same 009 in a different iteration. 










Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

011 on an Uncle Seiko beads of rice.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## GregorAmbroz (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## johncomer (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## thetimecollective (11 mo ago)

SKX011J on an Oyster


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## johncomer (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## dacd4134 (Dec 8, 2021)

No matter how many watches I have, this 007 (was my first auto) is always a stunner!


----------



## Sheriff_Lobo (9 mo ago)

forgot how much i love this watch on a blue nato


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Gregedo (Jul 14, 2015)

I've just replaced my older dagaz PO insert with one from Namokimods after I lost the lume pip. For those WIS who are interested in such things, the metal accents on the new one are less shiny and have a hint of bronze to them. I'm liking the result.


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)

Just put on a budget silicone strap. It’s so soft and comfy 😂


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX007 on Strapcode Jubilee today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Fredjohnsonold (Feb 9, 2021)

New Mod


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Fredjohnsonold said:


> New Mod
> 
> View attachment 16717431
> 
> ...


You need the US chocolate bar \ waffle strap 🙂


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Toddstang (Mar 8, 2020)

NH36 dropped in!


----------



## FLG44 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

All ghosted out !


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Fredjohnsonold (Feb 9, 2021)

Check Out My New SKX007 Divers Watch From madmodworld.com! The color is soooo nice, perfect for this summer!


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

And a question to all , does anyone know when was the last month the SKX was produced. My March 2019 below


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX009 on Strapcode Jubilee today. Happy 4th of July! 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Classic blue and red










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

007 in Mar del Plata;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

"Nighter" by Magdalena Kozak


----------



## dimkasta (Aug 14, 2015)

JohnM67 said:


> View attachment 16755113


When in doubt, just strap in a Bond nato and you are good to go.This has to be one of the most versatile straps. I have yet to see a watch that does not look nice in it.


----------



## Solotov (Nov 27, 2017)

Do these guys still count?


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SKX009 Beater


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Serving duty at the beach…


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

I purchased this watch for my late friend Mike who wore a 6105-8119 he bought brand new at the Base Exchange every day of his adult life, I sold him the 009 so he had something else to wear everyday. I then convinced him to send his 6105 to IWW for a spa treatment, after he got it back from Jack, every single time I saw him he would thank me about convincing him to service his 6105. I was given both watches after he passed in 2018, my WIS son calls it Mike's watch  It is my current under/on/in the water watch, on this EO MN, it may get retired soon but after 14 years at sea on his wrist I figured it could well withstand my water watch needs and then some.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

VincentG said:


> I purchased this watch for my late friend Mike who wore a 6105-8119 he bought brand new at the Base Exchange every day of his adult life, I sold him the 009 so he had something else to wear everyday. I then convinced him to send his 6105 to IWW for a spa treatment, after he got it back from Jack, every single time I saw him he would thank me about convincing him to service his 6105. I was given both watches after he passed in 2018, my WIS son calls it Mike's watch  It is my current under/on/in the water watch, on this EO MN, it may get retired soon but after 14 years at sea on his wrist I figured it could well withstand my water watch needs and then some.
> View attachment 16767863
> View attachment 16767864
> View attachment 16767865
> ...


A great story behind some great watches!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Out today with the 009!


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

My two Ks 2013 007 and 2014 009


----------



## Jake31 (Nov 1, 2015)

VincentG said:


> I purchased this watch for my late friend Mike who wore a 6105-8119 he bought brand new at the Base Exchange every day of his adult life, I sold him the 009 so he had something else to wear everyday. I then convinced him to send his 6105 to IWW for a spa treatment, after he got it back from Jack, every single time I saw him he would thank me about convincing him to service his 6105. I was given both watches after he passed in 2018, my WIS son calls it Mike's watch  It is my current under/on/in the water watch, on this EO MN, it may get retired soon but after 14 years at sea on his wrist I figured it could well withstand my water watch needs and then some.
> View attachment 16767863
> View attachment 16767864
> View attachment 16767865
> ...


What year is the seriel number?

The "Diver's 200m" kept its color surprinsingly well.

I love these watches, damn.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Jake31 said:


> What year is the seriel number?
> 
> The "Diver's 200m" kept its color surprinsingly well.
> 
> I love these watches, damn.


July 2004, he wore it 24/7 for 14 years at sea before it came to me.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## almostquick1 (6 mo ago)

Right before I sold it.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Injector (6 mo ago)

My SKX011J


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKXA35 on Strapcode Jubilee today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

My favorite travel watch with a few light mods - kanji day wheel and sapphire crystal. Tough as nails SKX007J


----------



## Jamespreillyii (May 16, 2018)

New to me this week Enjoying it so far


----------



## coaster183 (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)




----------



## Pascal S (Jul 15, 2006)

SKXA35, my Summer watch par excellence...


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

SKX fam! 

I saw a 007K2 listed for sale as the 007K*D/K2* - what does the "D" designation stand for?


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)




----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)

I couldn't get a new SKX007 so I bought a SRPD55...then I converted it to SKX case (screw-in crown and solid case back), sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel.

Subtle interpretation of a SKX007 in 2022.

What do you think?


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Happy Sunday!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)

Rockin’ a new strap from CWR…


----------



## neuromind (May 26, 2013)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 16773251


amazing strap and combination!!!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today with my faithful companion here; 
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

What a great watch! I love everything about it!


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

My 007 in Di Como(Italy)
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Classic 007


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Sold my SKX009 back in the beginning of June trying to slim down my collection and now I’m really regretting it…. I lost my SKX and failed miserably at reducing my collection.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

Switched to a NATO for the afternoon.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

What beautiful SKX there are here!;I share this thread now with mine and a beer; 
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

A little late but sure with my faithful companion; 
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Latest SKX007. Just about to fit an NH36 as the ol' 7S26 has given up..


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

On a bright strap for today. I like how it picks the orange lettering of the dial.


----------



## tregaskin (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Happy Sunday!
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Replaced the crystal on my 007J today so took a few photo's of this lovely pair. Glad I held onto them considering how prices have soared recently..


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Not often I work on my own watches these days.. But felt absolutely ill after scratching the crystal in my 007J so decided to pull it apart, give it an ultrasonic clean, lube and new crystal

Lovely to see such an immaculate dial! This one certainly hasn't been messed about with as I bought it new a while ago.


----------



## Megaripple (Mar 7, 2021)

First time on Uncle Seiko waffle strap


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

From yesterday afternoon,


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

I continue with the SKX and the "Titanic" ; 
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

New fave combo 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

I continue with my faithful companion; 
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Danubius (11 mo ago)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today my 007,and a clock of the catedral de Colmar(L'Alsacia)
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

At the beach ,


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Continue with the 007;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paermero (Nov 22, 2019)

SKX on BOR Bracelet!


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Did a bit of work on these today to get them ready for sale


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Romie (4 mo ago)

I would love to have a skx


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today this qui;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Danubius (11 mo ago)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

i’m crashing the party with an 011J


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SRPJ19 Seiko x Huf collab

I'm not into street wear or skate culture that Huff is known for, I just like the Fall-ish colors


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today this in Pompei;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Subafan (Sep 21, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today continue with my 007;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pipehack (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

The 007 today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 12, 2015)

SKX007J on Barton canvas strap:


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today my 007;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Gregedo (Jul 14, 2015)

My hardlex was looking cloudy so swapped it for the namoki nmk305 with blue ar (now in conjuction with the namoki PO insert)


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

007 and Ferrari;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## Inimicalone (3 mo ago)

My 009.


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Classics out for photoshoot - to be advertised this evening. 

I have too many SKX 'J's so downsizing to the best of each model


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## keisuke_z (Jan 9, 2012)

And old SKX I picked up here that came pre-modded that I finally got around to sourcing a bracelet for:


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Saturday 007; 
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Inimicalone (3 mo ago)

That looks great with that strap!


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Inimicalone said:


> That looks great with that strap!


Thank you dear colleague; the truth is that any nylon, leather or steel looks good on the skx, right? Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Inimicalone (3 mo ago)

It really does!


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inimicalone (3 mo ago)

I wish mine still looked that good palmettoman.


----------



## JustWatchMe925 (4 mo ago)

SKX007 mod I built during Covid lockdowns…


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Mechanical kiddo with quartz Daddy....


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Chillin w TV and my wife…plus the classic Pepsi J on a jubilee!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

My 1996 SKX009, Strapcode bracelet. 
First year of production.


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Latest batch of Seiko's. One of them is an SKX007J so somewhat relevant to this thread...


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

New SKX007K2 just in


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

scooby-wrx said:


> New SKX007K2 just in
> 
> View attachment 17028275
> 
> ...


Congratulations!,you have an excellent Seiko forever; 
Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

Haven’t worn mine in a while. I put it on a simple nato for the weekend.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

Sharing some pics from my Summer vacation in Evia island, Greece. 
I only had my 009 with me, but brought along a bunch of NATOs.


----------



## Danubius (11 mo ago)




----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Hippopotamodon said:


> View attachment 17036030


Too cute haha


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Full spring with the 007;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Aidy (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## hzanic (2 mo ago)

Greetings and salutations!


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

Greetings kolega.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Gilmour said:


> Greetings kolega.


Bolje te našo. 

Strap looks excellent on that watch.


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Bolje te našo.
> 
> Strap looks excellent on that watch.


Pozdrav. 

Yes, it fits PADI dial perfectly.

Got myself also regular SKX009J yesterday.


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

Had a fun acquisition (mis)adventure with mine…

I never had an SKX before but of course always heard about how legendary they are. When they were first discontinued, I bought my SKX009J1 from LIW. I enjoyed it for a little while but decided it wasn’t for me.

I was going to flip it, about the same time my FiL decided to take up swimming in his retirement. I previously gifted him an old Seiko 5 that he enjoys to this day, so with his new hobby, I thus gifted him the SKX (in pristine condition) as well.

He swam with it twice, decided he didn’t need a watch for swimming, and it sat in a box (unrinsed) for 2 years 

In the meantime, my collection changed, and I decided I needed a beater. My FiL kept offering to un-gift the watch back to me (he wouldn't re-gift it or sell it for whatever reason) so I finally took him up on it. It had a lot of wear’n’tear for something so little used: scratches here and there on the case and caseback as well as the bezel insert, plus a couple of deep scratches in the Hardlex. The strap was grimy and the spring bars had some kind of funk on them 

I tossed (later replaced, thanks again LIW) the original strap and spring bars. I polished what I could on the watch head with Cape Cod and Polywatch. Then I sent it off to Seiko for servicing (which includes ultrasonic cleaning, thankfully!) and to get the bezel insert replaced. In the meantime I bought a Zuludiver red “tropic” strap and also the Strapcode Angus-J Louis JUB bracelet. So now it’s back as watch #11 in my 10-watch collection


----------



## UserName: (5 mo ago)

I have a few…


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today the 007 with new crown;
Greetings!
















Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Izzy_Does_It (Apr 15, 2015)

rubendefelippe said:


> Today the 007 with new crown;
> Greetings!
> View attachment 17065287
> View attachment 17065288
> ...


Nice touch with the signed crown. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)

Modified SKX009 on a Strapcode Angus-J


















NH36 movement
Sapphire crystal
Polished handset
Engraved crown


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Why is Sunday Red on Seiko watches? 🤫


Answering the question - why is Sunday red on watches or why is Saturday blue on watches? This video will also show you how to set the day on Seiko watches a...




youtube.com


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Izzy_Does_It said:


> Nice touch with the signed crown.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you very much friend; as you say, it is a "different touch", and for 5$.
Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hzanic (2 mo ago)

the OG


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Really easy to see why the skx is an icon. As classic as it gets and easy wearing...


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKXA35 on Strapcode Jubilee today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Latest restoration arrived safely today. Purchased brand new in 2018, one careful owner 

Looking forward to getting this one back in good order


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKXA35 again today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## coolhandluke_7 (5 mo ago)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Never had a caseback my Bergeon caseback remover couldn't get off.. Tried and proven technique to remove a stubborn caseback:

1). Glue Gun
2). Something to glue caseback to (plastic container, mug etc.)
3). Twist to remove
4). Remove glue

Good to go!


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX007 on Strapcode Jubilee today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

SKX/6105 conversion case mod on OD Green USGL831


----------



## Izzy_Does_It (Apr 15, 2015)

Toddski1 said:


> SKX/6105 conversion case mod on OD Green USGL831


Love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

So happy this thread is active through the years!


----------



## Jamespreillyii (May 16, 2018)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

All in the family


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Orange bullet today


----------



## ScDevon (Jul 9, 2021)

Nice pieces, everyone!


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Yesterday;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Hey. Sorry to hijack the thread. Like a dummy I sold my awesome SKX009K1 last year in a futile attempt to slim down my collection (failed miserably). Alignment on my now sold SKX009 was perfect and it ran really well too!

So I broke down and bought an SKX009J1 from Creation Watches a few weeks ago on a Black Friday sale. To my surprise it arrived with an Arabic date wheel (at least that’s what I think it is) and of course the obligatory misalignment at the 6 o’clock despite emailing them before hand asking for it to be double checked before shipping and their assurance they wouldn’t ship one with a misaligned chapter ring.

Do SKX “J” models come with Arabic day wheels too? I assumed my J model would have a Kanji day wheel? I’m wondering if I got a Frankenstein watch now? Other than the day wheel everything else is definitely OEM SKX as I’ve owned a few, just never a J model.

Anyhow moral of the story is don’t be an idiot like me and sell your perfectly good SKX009 and then have to re-buy one at nearly double the cost that has problems.


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Bummer on the misalignment issue, but from my understanding the Arabic second language is legit on a "009J" model. The J simply means made in Japan. It is not a JDM version that would default to a kanji day wheel. I do not think Creation is selling knackered up Seikos. At least I hope not as my 009J from them is also an Arabic secondary day wheel. I too was a little surprised...no alignment issues with mine though. Don't take my word for it though.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Not an 007 or 009 but close


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Evolutionary Reject said:


> Bummer on the misalignment issue, but from my understanding the Arabic second language is legit on a "009J" model. The J simply means made in Japan. It is not a JDM version that would default to a kanji day wheel. I do not think Creation is selling knackered up Seikos. At least I hope not as my 009J from them is also an Arabic secondary day wheel. I too was a little surprised...no alignment issues with mine though. Don't take my word for it though.


Thanks for the reply. Yeah I’ve bought a few watches from Creation and never had an issue before. The misalignment could be worse so it’s not the end of the world (it’s a little off at the 6 o’clock). I’ll fix it when it gets serviced down the road.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Merry Christmas!;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Such a great holiday watch:


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Chrisg18 (Dec 21, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

My Favorite SKX171 with 009 Bezel.


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

With born in tune or jubilee, which do you like more?;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Simple and really cool diver' s.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

SKX171 with President bracelet, custom bezel and custom insert.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

Are 013s allowed in here?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

007 with 32°C;
Greetings!


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Sorry, I couldn't take the photo of the sandoz

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Latest SKX mod - I need to swap the hands, but loving the sandblasted case etc.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

SKX011J


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

SKXA53 or Black Bullet with President bracelet,


----------



## ext23 (3 d ago)

Hello, I'm new here so apologies if this is the wrong thread - I didn't think my question warranted a new topic.

I just impulse-bought a second hand SKX007 for a reasonable price. Looking more closely at the seller's pics, however, I think there may be a fair few visible nicks and scratches on the bezel insert.

It's not the end of the world, but I was wondering if it's possible to buff out minor scratches somehow, or if it would be sacrilege to replace the bezel insert entirely? It would be my first ever modding attempt, but I'm also thinking about installing a sapphire crystal while I'm at it.


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

No harm in replacing bezel insert. Find an oe nos one though. I doubt they will buff out without maybe losing some of the bezel color?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Chrisg18 (Dec 21, 2021)

Uncle seiko strap, so good Im this close to getting one of every colour (and size)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

